# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  50/60 Tasajako

## mutanaama

Aloitetaan nyt uusi, kun joku "kumma" laittoi edellisen lukkoon.

Viestiketjun alku pysyköön samana.

50/60                    EDIT starttipaikat:
MÄTIKSEN PUOMI-->http://www.matakivi.net/pics/kartta_detail.jpg
DIILERI:Hiidenkivenkuja 6 , 01690 VANTAA Linkki
MUNKKIKOSKI:http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitkäkosken_maja

Handu on melkein kondiksessa,pakko päästä ajamaan.
Setäkruisit huomenna iltapäivällä satoi tai paistoi.
Naruska määrää ja ilmoittaa sunnuntain lähtökoordinaatit tänne että uudet kuskit pääsee mukaan jos aikataulu ja rauhallinen vauhti kelpaa.
Ellmeri?Sorry sulla ei nyt ole mitään pätevää excusea huomiselle.Sä olet käyttänyt ne kaikki eli mukaan vaan.
BTW.Joku tuttu on alkanut speksata urakalla uutta fillaria tai runkoa,tarttee varmaankin  psyykkausta valuutan lisäksi.
EDIT:Laatumuutokset:http://www.dhl.fi/publish/fi/fi/tool...sion.high.html

EDIT:ERD
You need to measure the Effective Rim Diameter (ERD). I recommend that you always measure it yourself and not trust ERD measurements taken from other sources - even rim manufacturers.
  Take two spokes cut down to 200mm. Glue on a nipple so that the top of the spoke is flush with the bottom of the slot in the nipple.




  Place in opposite holes in the rim and hold taut. Measure between the ends and add 400mm. Average several diameters.
Edit:http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32756
Takaiskari:http://www.dsp-racing.com/duelercoilshock.asp
EDIT:8.2:http://images.google.fi/imgres?imgur...a%3DG%26um%3D1

EDIT:25.2 2010:http://bikegeo.muha.cc/

Edit:keulat ac-mittataulokko- http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470024

edit:3.4 2010:Fox joustomatkan pidentäminen http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.ph...008+F29+spacer














15)
2008-2009 F29 100 & 80
(O/B RL, RLC & Remote dampers)


FOX Green 10 wt.
Damper-side oil bath
160.0

Spring-side-side oil bath
30.0

FOX Float Fluid
Air Chamber
5.0





Rock shox :http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rocks...rs/TM_MY10.pdf

Revelation ohjeita:http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/articl...il-fork--26840

Jousituskorjauslinkkejä:http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=393229

F32 damperservice:http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers
/index.htm

Rockshox varaosia jne EU:sta:www.forksparts.com

Bonty etunapa huolto:http://drop.io/toonces_MORE

Redumeininkiä mestoja&kamoja:http://www.saunalahti.fi/rance/rruutu/retkilink.htm

7bros_http://www.hyvinkaa.fi/Tiedostot/Kartat ja paikkatieto/Teemakartat/SeitsemänVeljeksenVaellusreitti.pdf



akkukytkennät:http://scriptasylum.com/rc_speed/_lipo.html
lipotsydeemit:http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showp...0&postcount=29

hadley review:http://mountain.bike198.com/review-hadley-racing-mountain-bike-hubs-mtb-wheels

                                            TN 719 erd 604mm
ARCH erd 604mm

DS28 erd 590mm
Duster erd 603mm

spokehole circle 60mm
center to rh flange 20,3mm
center to lh flange 33,7mm


hadley huolto-ohje:http://www.sicklines.com/tech/howto/hadleyoverhaul/

takanavan laakeri:6804-2RS  (BEARING - 32mm X 20mm X 7mm SMT)


rp23 lätinää ym:   http://faqload.com/faqs/bicycle-comp...itrogen-pellet

rp23 tunetusta http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=643165


pinnalaskuri:http://www.prowheelbuilder.com/spokelengthcalculator



Rockshox lyrik modaus:http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technic...-mod-2010.html



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DZXJwUEQZpc fox vaimenninremppa

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspen...ng-590093.html

www.balleracing.com/Hadley/Hadley_Hubs_Rear.htm 

Marsun 55 r modaus http://www.squidoo.com/marzocchi-bomber-55-r
Varastosaldo https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...1Wi0tNHc#gid=0

----------


## ellmeri

Ai saamari,ei ois pitäny aamusta lähtee lenkille,kävin sivun perustajan Z-sedän luona juotiin kupit teetä ja parannettiin mualimaa.
Ollaan vaan niin hyvää jengiä että laittoivat sivut *tiks!* lukkoon. :Irvistys:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Vai tämmöstä tekivät. Te ootte vaan pälättäny tääl nii perkeleesti, et ne tuli kateelisiks  :Vink:

----------


## HC Andersen

Kas, kiiltävä uusi topikki... Oliko eka? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Vai tämmöstä tekivät. ...



 Saisivat sulkea sen siklokrossiketjun kans kun se on voorumin vissiin eniten luettu puuppatuuba.  Ja valokuvausketjun ziljoonine  tuplakuvineen. Ärr märr märr

----------


## marco1

Topikin vaihtohan rentouttaa kuin HopLop-reissu perjantain päätteeksi... :/ Kauankohan nuo jaksaa vielä pomppia, huomenna sitten Lintsille.

----------


## apa

nyt pitää kirjoittaa kaikki uusiks

----------


## ellmeri

Ei huvita edes ajamaan lähteä huomenna...*masennus* kaikki kuvat meni ja historiikki.

Kaikki pitäis aina varmuuwex rintata ja räntätä paperille. :Irvistys:

----------


## nilsson

> Ei huvita edes ajamaan lähteä huomenna...*masennus* kaikki kuvat meni ja historiikki.
> 
> Kaikki pitäis aina varmuuwex rintata ja räntätä paperille.



Pahimpaan suruun voi selailla tätä.  :Hymy:

----------


## wiggum

Oisko tota nimeä pitänyt päivittää jo suuntaan 55/65? :Sarkastinen: 
Mä hankin kevät lunssan, joten viikonlopun(kin) ajot taitaa jäädä väliin. Sipoo ja korpi ois kyllä kiinnostanut...

----------


## ellmeri

> Oisko tota nimeä pitänyt päivittää jo suuntaan 55/65?..



Joo Pahat-Papat  ja nöösi-pojat.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Oisko tota nimeä pitänyt päivittää jo suuntaan 55/65?



vai niiku Matti Nykänen:  vihtyvihty – sistysiksty

----------


## HC Andersen

Orastava flunssa päällä, makoilen pari päivää sohvalla ja katotaan ajoja sitten :Irvistys: .

----------


## PMT

Tuli käytyä jälkikasvunja hänen poikansa kanssa ajelemassa ylästössä ,altaan reunalla ja paloheinän mäenpäältä pitkoksia ja polkuja pitkin Niskalaan josta pojat ja minä läksimme erisuuntiin.https://picasaweb.google.com/1152402...89342/20120505 tuola linkistä voiseurata mitä harjoittelimme . taitaa poijanpoika kohta panna pappoja halvalla.

----------


## ellmeri

> Tuli käytyä jälkikasvunja hänen poikansa kanssa ajelemassa ylästössä ,linkistä voiseurata mitä harjoittelimme . taitaa poijanpoika kohta panna pappoja halvalla.



Wauuu!! ja varmaan pistää ainakin mua,en pysty haastamaan nuorta miestä,hyvät oli pelit alla. :Vink:

----------


## PMT

> Wauuu!! ja varmaan pistää ainakin mua,en pysty haastamaan nuorta miestä,hyvät oli pelit alla.



Niin eikös se sanonta ole mettä pojasta se suku paranee, oiko se tuossa ajohommassakin , kun nuori miehen alku saa lisää voimaa niin rupee pyörä kulke, tuli pitkokset ,kivikot ja juurakot niinkuin ei niitä ois ollutkaan.

----------


## St0neyNut1

UUUU seuraaval viikol tulee vihdoin Koryakin lukko gripit, Shimanon 520 lukkikset, Geaxin Neuron 2.35" ja Geax Synapsis 2.4" gumit. Enpä ole odottanu noit lukko grippejäku puol vuot.

^PMT: Hmmm tuohan on parempi droppimaanku minä  :Vink:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Joo Pahat-Papat  ja nöösi-pojat.



HAHA. Joo Pahat-Siistit-Papat ja nöösi-reuhkalettilökäpöksy pojat  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

HuH! hyvä lenkki,paloheinää sinnetänne,sininen slooda oli parkkeerattu hakuninmaalle,ajattelin että porukoita ajamassa lähistöllä ja kaltseilla vaan ei näkynyt,siirtyminen paloheinän kautta maunulaan ja kallioille kivat kuivat mestat,jatkoin sieltä himaan.
Muutama tuttu naama tuli vastaan. :Sarkastinen:  nyt on nälkä!!!

----------


## Marsusram

Missähän päin Pahis oli la aamuvuorossa kiertämässä kun puoliltapäivin näkyi olevan kuljetin parkissa kuusiksella.
Partio lähti etelään Yucola -polkuja tarkistelemaan ja ylityksiä suunnittelemaan.
Siellä olikin melko paljon talven jäljiltä tekemistä ja takasin 6-järvelle palattiin vasta 6:lta.

----------


## PaH

> Missähän päin Pahis oli la aamuvuorossa kiertämässä kun puoliltapäivin näkyi olevan kuljetin parkissa kuusiksella. Partio lähti etelään Yucola -polkuja tarkistelemaan ja ylityksiä suunnittelemaan.
> Siellä olikin melko paljon talven jäljiltä tekemistä ja takasin 6-järvelle palattiin vasta 6:lta.



Quutisen tuntia mullakin meni, Kuusis -Bisapottsberget - Byträsk- Högberget neliössä pyörin ristiin rastiin. 
Pari mulle uutta pätkääkin löyty. Yhdellä vaihteella paikoin raskasta, öinen sade oli kastellu pohjat aika
imeväks. 

Tänään piti himmailla sit vaihdepöörällä päinvastaisessa suunnassa. Vielä varhempi mato HenB bongattu 
metsälän kalliolla (silloli viel fiksipöörä alla... outo heppu  :Cool: ) alkumatkasta ja yx nettiaddikti loppumatkasta,
tortun perässä se. Askistosta löyty pähee vaihtoehtoreitti, kalliojumpan parhautta.

----------


## Shimaani

Sähkölinjan pirunpellossa bongattu sinivalkoinen kyy ja arvatkaas oliko kamera mukana. Päivän lenkuralla tuli havaittua että nyt on palkeet niin paskana ettei mtn rajaa, onneksi pohjalta ei pääse enää alemmaks.

----------


## prkl

Mukava oli törmätä! Teki sneikki kyllä vaikutuksen... Kiitos uusista poluista, sadekaan ei ehtinyt kastaa, kun laitoin succisvaihteen päälle.

----------


## marco1

Nuo pyöräilijäpojat olivat kovin ystävällisiä yksinäiselle kävelijälle eilen, jutustelivat mukavia ja yksi antoi rahaakin...

----------


## JiiPee

Haviksen jäneskorjaajalle dänks hoidosta ja ohjeista, kyl mää ehkä saan nää klabbit kondikseen svennureissulle. Jos en, annan kannustavia huutoja!

----------


## ellmeri

> Haviksen jäneskorjaajalle dänks hoidosta ja ohjeista, kyl mää ehkä saan nää klabbit kondikseen svennureissulle. Jos en, annan kannustavia huutoja!



Jos toi ei auta niin onhan meillä vielä "Panu-kortti" käyttämättä. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PMT

Käväin pienellä ilta lenkillä n.kolmetuntii kului kotoa Paloheinän kautta Maunulan takakallioille ja takas, törmäsin oikeisiin  ensksn harjoittelijoihi pariin otteeseen. Aurun jouniin , Kimmo Tonteriin ja Prestigeen.Hain kaikki pirullisimmat juurakot hyvin tu X-Fusion tuntuu niitäkin syövän, ei huono vaihtoehto laisinkaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Torstai     ?

----------


## apa

torstai on toivoa tai toivotonta täynnä

----------


## mutanaama

TORSTAI????
Nooo, mikä ettei.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Zippo näytti eilen Ylästön ja keskuspuiston mestoja. On siellä kyllä paljon ajettavaa ja mageita teknisiä osuuksia. Oli kyllä paikkapaikoin paljon kaatuneita puita matkaa hidastamassa. Ny on Elkan säädöt just sopivat, huomas vaanku poimii kaikki pikku patit pehmeesti ja ei pohjaa dropeissakaan.

----------


## marco1

> Torstai     ?



Tämän tiiän: se on viikonpäivä keskiviikon ja perjantain välissä. Sekä myös päivä josta ei tiedä vielä ehtiikö MarsuYgönen ajamaan vai ei.

----------


## ellmeri

No onnex tänään hieno aamu niin kävin jakomäen-kivikon ja hertsikan kallioita könyymässä,ei ristinsielua mun lisäks!

*uittu* tekeekö kaikki töitä hä! :Nolous:

----------


## kmw

Mää vasta töitä aloittelen. Kerkesin aamusta pari h Keimola Petikko väliä rymytä. Oli kyllä kesäisen komea aamu. Hik tuli mettässä.

Lähtiskös veli Mutis & Makita sinne sunnuntaakina? Pari paksumpaa puuta on pahasti polun tukkeena. Raivaushommissa 2 äijää saa samassa ajassa n. 5x enempi aikaiseksi kuin yksinäinen haahuilija.

----------


## ellmeri

Klubin sivuilla olis yx paikka tukholmaan ajamaan HALWALLA!!perjantaina lähtö.

----------


## kaapelimies

> torstai on toivoa tai toivotonta täynnä



Jou,

voisin pinkasta messiin, mikäli aikataulut natsailee.  Monelt/missä...?

----------


## apa

> Jou,
> 
> voisin pinkasta messiin, mikäli aikataulut natsailee.  Monelt/missä...?



Olisko illemmalla jotain 17-18??  ja paikka ?

----------


## Sw`

> ja paikka ?



Laajalahti? Pari dropinpoikasta olis odottelemassa sua siellä.

Pohje ja polvi vielä vähän jumissa viikonlopun muksahduksesta, niin en kykene kauhean pitkiä matkoja polkemaan, joten alamäkijumputus on ainoa vaihtoehto itselleni.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna 18.30 Munqqis, tähtäimenä G-kaltsit ja neitsyenä sieltä takaisin.

----------


## kmw

> ..,Lähtiskös veli Mutis & Makita sinne sunnuntaakina? ....



Hmm, tuota täytyy vielä mietiskellä. Äitienpäivä ei ehkä ole se paras päivä lähteä edes minieeppiselle mettäretkelle.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ekaa kertaa sitten lumien kävin tutustumassa maastopyöräilyyn. Kovin on raskasta hommoo näin vähillä pyöräilyillä ja lisäksi olemattomat ajotaidot ja uskallus
ovat kadonneet sulaneiden lumien mukana. Kaipa se mtb-touhu vielä alkaa sujumaan, mutta huomenna taas sukkahousut jalkaan ja muovia maantielle ohjaamaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ekaa kertaa sitten lumien kävin tutustumassa maastopyöräilyyn. Kovin on raskasta hommoo näin vähillä pyöräilyillä ja lisäksi olemattomat ajotaidot ja uskallus
> ovat kadonneet sulaneiden lumien mukana. Kaipa se mtb-touhu vielä alkaa sujumaan, mutta huomenna taas sukkahousut jalkaan ja muovia maantielle ohjaamaan.



Eipä se ainakaan maantiellä ajamalla parane.

----------


## apa

> Huomenna 18.30 Munqqis, tähtäimenä G-kaltsit ja neitsyenä sieltä takaisin.



Gardalla olis kyllä kiva ajella ku noi muutki on siel, mut ku on uus silveraato istuin ja testinä titsku jousi niin kyllä munnkis käy 18.30 .. ajetaan vaikka ihan hulluja roppeja ja bermejä. On tuolla tullut kyll viimeaikoina pyörittyä mut aina se hyvällä seuralla paranee. :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvästä seurasta ei tarvii nii välittää. määki olen siellä kai ehkä.

----------


## kaapelimies

> Gardalla olis kyllä kiva ajella ku noi muutki on siel, mut ku on uus silveraato istuin ja testinä titsku jousi niin kyllä munnkis käy 18.30 .. ajetaan vaikka ihan hulluja roppeja ja bermejä. On tuolla tullut kyll viimeaikoina pyörittyä mut aina se hyvällä seuralla paranee.



Joo ei natsaakkaan tänään, vaimolla kuulemma jotakin ihme menoa...

----------


## marco1

> Huomenna 18.30 Munqqis, tähtäimenä G-kaltsit ja neitsyenä sieltä takaisin.



En ehtinyt ekaan ja toisen kohdalla hmmm.... No tiiät sitten jos joudut yli kolmikymppisenä sairaalaan, silloin päänsärkykin todetaan väärästä päästä.
Privaattipikkuhupia lähimaastossa silti, pari pööräilijääkin tuli vastaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Päästiin G-kaltseille asti tällä kertaa, neitsyinä jouduttiin palaamaan takaisin. Uhmattiin jopa kohtaloa pitämällä siellä kusitauko.

----------


## ellmeri

Oisitte vähän heiluttaneet niin saletisti natsaa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Oisitte vähän heiluttaneet niin saletisti natsaa.



kyllä mä ainakin ravistelin kunnolla

----------


## mutanaama

En laskenut ravistusten määrää, mutta varmasti se 4 ylittyi omalta kohdalta.

----------


## ellmeri

No jatkakaa ravisteluja täytyy pakkailla ja lähtee satamaan sillä 3päivää tukholman parhaita polkuja taas odottaa. :Cool:

----------


## marco1

Hyvät Tuk'olmat koko porukalle, täytyy joskus käydä sielläkin.

Pikkusen kylmää, kurjaa ja märkää luvattu lördagille joten jotain pientä lähistöllä harkinnassa, sunnuntaina täytynee johonkin väliin karata lyhyelle setille tai kokonaan toiseen lajiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä meinaan kaivaa reikää kiinaan, ellei tule kallioo eteen.

----------


## marco1

Ai niin, se terassin laajennuskin olis listalla vai saiskohan lykättyä seuraavaan vuoteen... Kuutio hiekkaa toimitettuna näyttää maksavan about 180 egeä, laatat ja tykötarpeet vielä lisäksi....elämä on.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna vois iltapäivästä(siis tänään lavvantaina) ottaa uusiksi tuon eilisen G-kaltsi retken, kl. 15 Munqforss.

----------


## Smo

> Päästiin G-kaltseille asti tällä kertaa, neitsyinä jouduttiin palaamaan takaisin. Uhmattiin jopa kohtaloa pitämällä siellä kusitauko.



Ai nää omo-galtsit? Kerran tuli oikea takiainen kimppuun kun sukkiksissa siellä olin..

----------


## marco1

> Huomenna vois iltapäivästä ottaa uusiksi tuon eilisen G-kaltsi retken, ehkä joskus kl. 15 tjsp.



Silloin käy saalis paremmin pyydykseen?

Vaihdoin isselle xc-stemmin, kai se 70mm nykyään menee jo tuohon kategoriaan vaikka tuplasti pidempiäkin löytyy varastosta...

----------


## Shimaani

Oho. Lauvantaina ei hakuhaukkuhakua eikä keuhkotkaan kränää, joten alustavasti kyllä G-pyöräilylle ellei kreivi Krapula hyökkää aamusella.  Saako ajaa puppelihtavalla fillarilla?  :Cool: 




> ... Kuutio hiekkaa toimitettuna näyttää maksavan about 180 egeä, laatat ja tykötarpeet vielä lisäksi....elämä on.



 Hmm. Kysäisenkö maanantaina mihin hintaan lähtee nupillinen että saa teitin naapuritkin puuhamateriaalia...?

----------


## mutanaama

Meille tuli 5 kuutiota kivituhkaa pihalle kipattuna 190€ viime viikolla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai niin...

34T eturieska piti suoristaa ja vaihteet säätää...

Nimim.

Kii-ruh-taa

----------


## marco1

> Meille tuli 5 kuutiota kivituhkaa pihalle kipattuna 190€ viime viikolla.



No tuohan se just on että pikkuerät maksaa, isoissa hinta hyvinkin kohtuullinen kuten yllä. Meikäläisen tarvitsema määrä tulee melkein lavaa putsatessa... mutta siirretään tuota hommaa vähän pidemmälle.
Munkkis at three jäi näköjään välistä mutta palkeet olikin vielä aika tukossa.

----------


## Shimaani

Aito setälenkki™: kaksi lähti, välillä letkassa oli neljä ja kaksi mudan kuorruttamaa palasi lähtöpaikalle.  Allekirjuuttanut kirjasi kaksi OTB:tä ja takajarrulevyn kieroutuman sen *piip* eturattaan lisäksi.

*Oi K*

----------


## HC Andersen

Huhhahei, olipa omituimen setälenkki, sedät sen kun lisääntyi lenkin aikana vaikka ei G-kallioille asti päästykään. Ensin joukkoon outoon liity kmw ja tunnin jälkeen törmättiin PMT:hen. Mulle tuli ovelta-ovelle 5 1/2h ja reilu 45 kilsaa. Nyt saunaan!

----------


## PMT

Lenkkihän oli hyvä alussa yksin vähän paloheinän polkuja ja jatkoin kohti pirkkolaa ja edelleen maunulan majan kallioiden kauttalakksoa kun kolmikko si mut kiinni siitä eteen päin jatkoimme vähän uusia paikkoja sedille esitellen kohti h kallioita mutta tais väsy tulla ennenkuin sinne asti pääsimme. Kiitos seuralle oli hauskaa ajella taas hyvässä seurassa.

----------


## kmw

Kiitokset ajosurasta. Olisi ollut kiva jatkaa PMT:n peesissä. Alokasmaiseen tötöikyyn sorruin, aikuinen mies, mutta pussukka con vaihtajan korvake löytyi. Ajelin vielä auringonlasuun asti kaikenlaista. Hietsun biitsillä on hyviä hikkakasoja paksupyörä leikkiin. Huba jäi vähän lyhyemmäksi kun piti vaihtaa ehjempi sisärengas eteen. 

Btw PMT:n pyörä on livenä ihan *piip* hieno.

----------


## sakuvaan

Uuuh. Bling Ringit tuli. Tänään pääsee taas ruuvaamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Muahaha! micro drive pänshee.

en jaksanu ees pyyhkiä asennusrasvoja pois, olkoot.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tänään oli maantien laidassa aistittavissa ensinmäistä kertaan tänä vuonna keväisiä fiboja. Kokeilin vähän heikolla kunnolla laittaa Feltiin vauhtia ja 
voi pojat miten sillä pystyi pitämään itselle uusia nopeuksia. 
Onko sunnuntaina tarjolla kimppakivaa, mieluiten housut jalassa, mutta lökäpöksy- tai sukkahousu seura kelpaa kumpikin ?

----------


## PaH

> Muahaha! micro drive pänshee.
> 
> en jaksanu ees pyyhkiä asennusrasvoja pois, olkoot.



Onks sulla ton kanpisyteemin takana häveliäästi piilossa truvatiivin oma gpx-keskiö?

----------


## sakuvaan

Kyllä se GXP on, saas nähä miten laakerit kestää (ei kestä veikkaan).

----------


## PaH

> Kyllä se GXP on, saas nähä miten laakerit kestää (ei kestä veikkaan).



Mun uskonto kieltää edes kokeilemasta. Hope + gxp-adapteririnkulat pelittää aineskin.

----------


## sakuvaan

onks huomenna IP mitään reduilua vai ollaanko sokerista tehty?

----------


## apa

meinattiin tuossa käydä tornimäellä mut on vielä vähä auki, jos joku on esim kivikkoon tai sinnepäinkään menossa niin vois lähteä sinne jos torni vetäytyy suunnitelmista. miten on Kapa ja pastu ?

----------


## Pastu

> miten on Kapa ja pastu ?



Taidetaan olla vähän sokerista Tornimäen suhteen, kun sää on aika epävarman oloinen. Mä tyydyn tänään lähiajeluun, ettei vaan paita kastu ja pyörä likaannu. Semmonen ois ihan kauheeta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## apa

> Taidetaan olla vähän sokerista Tornimäen suhteen, kun sää on aika epävarman oloinen. Mä tyydyn tänään lähiajeluun, ettei vaan paita kastu ja pyörä likaannu. Semmonen ois ihan kauheeta



näin on ...lähiajelu on in

----------


## ellmeri

Tiistaina qu tulin ruattista ajamasta ja kävin töissä pesemässä pyörän niin ei malta lähteä likaamaan willaria.

Lähiajelut on in omilla kaltseilla auringon porottaessa. :Hymy: ..*aaaah tätä elämää*

----------


## Kuntoilija

Höh, jos kerta lökäpöksyjuipit ja wannabe Pantanit ei seuraa kaipaa su aamulle, vaan nylkyttävät ihan omissa porukoissa niin anti olla.  :Hymy:  Se on sitten yksin maantien kutsuun vastattava ja henkisesti valmistauduttava vuoden pisimpään lenkkiin.

Ensi maanantaista alkaen voikin sitten parin viikon ajan ajaa aamu-, päivä- tai iltavuorossa. Ja yhä sama epätoivoinen
virsi eli seuraksi haluaisin tuppautua lenkille.

----------


## kmw

@kuntoilija

Ensi viikolla ma, ti tai to pauttia 09.00 hautuumaalta. Muutama tunti neulaspolkuja + rekkamiehen lounas Märkiön Mökissä, how 'bout that?

On ehkä lievää mahdollisuuden tynkää että tänä ehtoona jonnenniin mukluttelen.  Onks joku jotakin suunnitellut tai muuten ehkäilemässä?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiitosta vaan KMW, mutta koska joudun omin jaloin pelipaikalle siirtymään, niin on tuo siirtymä liian hurja mulle.
Rekkamiehenlounas kuullostaa kyllä kovin houkuttelevalta.  No ei muuta kuin uutta seuranhakua kehiin.

----------


## Shimaani

Onko setälauman™ miljuunalootissa 31,8mm tankoon ja 1 1/8" kaulaputkeen sopivaa 50 - 70mm lyhyttä loivalla nousukulmalla ja nelipulttikiristyksellä olevaa stemmiä vai pitääkö kauppaankiitää? Hiukan kiiru kun suntaiaamusta pitäisi oleman asennettuna joten sumujensaarelta ei nyt ennätä.

----------


## ellmeri

RF DIABOLOUS ainakin...*uitun*painava.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ist hier jemand, wo ist Morgen mit Rad fahren geplant ? Kokeillaan nyt tuolla neljännellä kotimaisella, kun ei muo näköjään muut enää huoli matkaan,
kuin aina empaattinen kmw.

Tänään tuli sen verran maantietä ajettua, että huomenna maistuisi metsäpolku. Niin ja siis mulle käy aamusta, päivästä, muttei illasta
kun pitää eläinlekurilla käydä klo 16.00 aikaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onko setälauman™ miljuunalootissa 31,8mm tankoon ja 1 1/8" kaulaputkeen sopivaa 50 - 70mm lyhyttä loivalla nousukulmalla ja nelipulttikiristyksellä olevaa stemmiä vai pitääkö kauppaankiitää? Hiukan kiiru kun suntaiaamusta pitäisi oleman asennettuna joten sumujensaarelta ei nyt ennätä.



70mm RalliNaama Evolve AM öbaut 10 aseen nousulla joutaa lainaa/sovitukseen... toimitus huomenna illalla?

----------


## Shimaani

Maanantaiehtoona on haukunnallista puuhintaa Petikossa, voin paluumatkalla kiertää satusetälässä noin kello 2100 jotta pääsee sovittamaan.  Voip olla että 70mm on hiukan pitkä kun nyt kiinni on 80mm stubu :Hymy: 

Vieläkin naurattaa ne vastaantulijoitten ilmeet ja päänkäännöt.... :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Teretulemast!

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään oli taas paljon iloisia ja hymyileviä vastaan pyöräilijöitä työmatkalla, oiskohan kalustolla tekemistä asian kanssa?

----------


## ellmeri

> Tänään tuli sen verran maantietä ajettua, että huomenna maistuisi metsäpolku. Niin ja siis mulle käy aamusta, päivästä, muttei illasta
> kun pitää eläinlekurilla käydä klo 16.00 aikaan.



Tuu aamusta havikselle niin lähetään lenkille vaikka klo 09.00 tullaan klo 15 takasin maastureilla..

----------


## Kuntoilija

No eipä passaa valitettavasti, kun klo 9 pitää viedä kissa operaatioon lääkäriin ja klo 13 jälkeen noutaa pois. Vie vietävä, mut mitäs jos sama keskiviikkona ?

----------


## ellmeri

> No eipä passaa valitettavasti, kun klo 9 pitää viedä kissa operaatioon lääkäriin ja klo 13 jälkeen noutaa pois. Vie vietävä, mut mitäs jos sama keskiviikkona ?



No katellaan onko mulla jalkoja huomisen jälkeen,tänään reilu 80km:ä sekalaista ajoa. :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

Jaahas se on aamusta lähtö taas seikkailemaan noin 9.30 hawikselta johonkin.

----------


## PMT

Tulin tänään mokiltä ja täyty illansuussa lähteä pyörittämään  polkimia,kiersin ristiin rastiin kotikulman teitä n.15 km . Täytyy koitta jos huomen illalla kerkeäis ihan metsään asti.

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään tuli kurvailtu ja kallioita könyttyä mutta mikä parhautta oli niin tyttären pojan willari saapui willariosan ystävällisen toimituksen ja kasauksen kautta ja nyt alkaa tosi reenit pikkumiähen kanssa maastossa.

PMT helistä kun mennään lounaalle.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Olikos Lohjalla joku rauhallinen ajelu tarjolla lauantaina? Joku semmoinen vois sopia kivasti, en ole hetkeen ehtinyt ajohommiin joten Treelle on vähän turha lähteä.

----------


## PMT

Oltiin 2,5 tuntia A-P ,Pakkanen ja mää ajamassa Hanikassa, on muuten käymisen arvoinen mesta, vaikka on merkattu luontopolku , on teknillisiä ala ja ylä mäkiä, pitkospuita varmaan useampi km tosi hieno ilta kului ettei meinanut edes ajan tajua. Yhdessä hankalassa mäessä saimme kiinni rouvan jolla oli nuoriisokokoinen koira jolla tuntui olevan kovamenohalu, rouva tokaisi meidätnähdessään ,hän on aina luullut että tää on vaan nuorien poikien laji, kun huoms ettei me ihan kakskymppisiä oltu.

----------


## PMT

> Olikos Lohjalla joku rauhallinen ajelu tarjolla lauantaina? Joku semmoinen vois sopia kivasti, en ole hetkeen ehtinyt ajohommiin joten Treelle on vähän turha lähteä.



Lohjalla on 24sen muisto ajo klo 12-16 makkurin paistoa jossain välissä. Ollaan Zippo sedän kanssa lähdössä.

----------


## mutanaama

No just. Mää olen taas kaupunkilomalla jossain

----------


## kmw

Pon vojaas @Mutis

Olen tässä arponut että Tour de Nääsville vai Lohja? Ratkaisu tehdään la aamulla.

----------


## marco1

> No just. Mää olen taas kaupunkilomalla jossain



Mie tulin eilen semmoiselta, vaihto läpsystä. Toivottavasti tämä laivalta saatu huippaaminen merenkäynnin johdosta häipyy ennen larstaita tai jää harjun alpit nousematta. Terv todistetusti ei-merimies.

----------


## ellmeri

> Mie tulin eilen semmoiselta, vaihto läpsystä. Toivottavasti tämä laivalta saatu huippaaminen merenkäynnin johdosta häipyy ennen larstaita tai jää harjun alpit nousematta. Terv todistetusti ei-merimies.



Mulla oli aina laivalla sellanen heiluva olo ja aamuyöstä tuppas tulee oksennus,nyt 1,5vuotta menny ettei laivalla huippaa, :Sarkastinen:  mää jätin alkoomahoolin pois!! Tosin reissutkin on nykyisin tylsempiä... :Sekaisin:

----------


## marco1

Läträämällä hankitut olotilat on tieteski oma lukunsa...  :Hymy:  
Täytyy kokeilla jotain nappeja, saattaa toki olla vaan röörit tukossa.

----------


## Kari Hoo

Fraktaalia.  Ls kk:n pp. ens su klo 09.30 ->

----------


## sakuvaan

> Lohjalla on 24sen muisto ajo klo 12-16 makkurin paistoa jossain välissä. Ollaan Zippo sedän kanssa lähdössä.



Mä lähen peesiin... missä o möötti?

----------


## PaH

> Fraktaalia.  Ls kk:n pp. ens su klo 09.30 ->



3D-fraktaaleille jep

----------


## marco1

> 3D-fraktaaleille jep



Helpohkot XYZ ja t-koordinaatit starttiin mutta mitäs sen jälkeen seuraa? Kenguruloikkia kivillä ja löylytystä tasaisella oletettavasti...

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Helpohkot XYZ ja t-koordinaatit starttiin mutta mitäs sen jälkeen seuraa?




Ajjoo köttyytettää vähäsellä aluveella nii sikkeetä syheröö, et toesinaa pelekee oman etusen törmöövän ommaa takakummii.
Jotennii näe se  Pahiksen männäkeväne fraktaalin sovellusvututus taes viäntäätyvä, korjoo Pah oekeemmaks!  
Myötäleissä suattaa joessae kohi taevas pilikistee ommii huaroje välistä. On kyllä löötäny jonnii kerran semmosija taevaan töllistelypaekkoja muuvaltakkii. 
Vastaleissa ahistaa, kenkii pohjat ee paljo polokimia kuluta, aennae minulla männöö liia usseesti työntelyks.
Suurennus porträkkerin ajojälestä on tämmöne  ᴥ.Siinä on minu siirtymät lähtöläntille ja poekkeen. Matkoo on enemmäku kolomekymmentä kilometrijä er polokuva ja lisäks vajjoo poronkusema asvalttipiällysteestä sekä lehmänlorraatus hiekkalla helepotettuva kohtoo.

----------


## apa

onkkoo PAHis saanut viestiä tagosta ? vaiko onko priva pullollaan ...

----------


## PMT

Teinpä ajan kuluksi päivityksiä  Zenihtiin , asensin 10 vaihteet kokeek toimiiko hyvin ja kestääkö , tuntu ihan hienosti vaihtavan XT liipasimilla javaihtajalla, ainakin puhtaana tiomi hyvin.
Kiitos  Elmerille hyvästä tarjoilusta!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tänään taas yksin maantiellä vajaa 120 km. Näyttää vakavasti siltä, että toukokuussa tulee valkoistaviivaa tonni ja maastoa 25 km. Ihmeen nastaa hommaa
tuo maantiellä ajo, mutta maantiet alkaan kyllä olla aika karussa kunnossa. Lisäksi plussana näkisin, että ukko ja pyörä pysyy puhtaana hikitahroja lukuunottamatta.
Aikaa nastaa, että pystyy omin voimin ajamaan niitä mutkatielenkkejä Itäisellä Uudellamaalla , joita aikoinaan tuli Trumpalla kaahattua  :Cool: .

Shimpan maastokympit toimii aina hyvin, ainakin minulla toimi niin Metassa 1*10 slx ja Turskassa 2*10 xt.

----------


## mutanaama

Vajaa 120km sopii vaan vajakille.

----------


## Shimaani

Jokohan se pitäis aloittaa treenaus GdE:tä varten....?

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Jokohan se pitäis aloittaa treenaus GdE:tä varten....?



Hyvin kerkee vielä. Nyt illalla vauhtilenkki ja huomenna pitkä tyhjennyslenkki niin onkin sunnuntaina viivalla kunnon iskussa. Eikös se ole
niin, että kun saa maantieasennossa olevan Paksun vauhtiin niin se puksuttaa itsekseen maaliin asti.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Teinpä ajan kuluksi päivityksiä  Zenihtiin , asensin 10 vaihteet kokeek toimiiko hyvin ja kestääkö , tuntu ihan hienosti vaihtavan XT liipasimilla javaihtajalla, ainakin puhtaana tiomi hyvin.
> Kiitos  Elmerille hyvästä tarjoilusta!



On ne jo parikyt lenkkiä kestäny, vaikka välillä oksiakin on kaivettu sieltä vaihtajan häkistä pois, ainoa kränä oli itseaiheutettu kun en kiristäny vaijeria kunnolla vaihtajan päästä  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Jokohan se pitäis aloittaa treenaus GdE:tä varten....?



Aloitin juuri nestetankkauksen.

----------


## mckollaa

> On ne jo parikyt lenkkiä kestäny, vaikka välillä oksiakin on kaivettu sieltä vaihtajan häkistä pois, ainoa kränä oli itseaiheutettu kun en kiristäny vaijeria kunnolla vaihtajan päästä



10c xtllä ajettu jo viime syksystä. Kaikki pitkähäkisellä vielä. Ei yhen ainutta ongelmaa, kop kop...

----------


## ellmeri

Mummon kaa parisuhe pööräilywä 4½ tuntia :No huh!:  ...aurinkoa tuli aika mukavasti ja kilsoja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko huomenna aamulla setäpyöräilyä maaston puolella tarjolla jossakin n. max. 10 km siirtymän päässä Tiksistä vai suuntaanko suoraan tutulle ja turvalliselle
Keski-Uudenmaan maantieverkkolle ?

ps. Black Rat siideri on tänään makustelluista se ykkönen näin kevätkuumalla ja Hangossa koivupölkky löi muo nenään.

----------


## PMT

Käytiin Lohjalla ajamassa päre , oli meidän ryhmässä todelliset vetomiehet  38km keskari 15 ja ajettiin siinä ohessa muutama km teknillistäkin maastoa välillä vetäjä meinas karata , Zippo jo loi sanoiksi että me löydetään yksinkin lohjan hyville mestoille.

----------


## ellmeri

> Onko huomenna aamulla setäpyöräilyä maaston puolella tarjolla jossakin n. max. 10 km siirtymän päässä



Suattaapi olla, vaan suattaapi olla olematta. :Sarkastinen:  Wuan minnekkä olis mieli mennä? ja moneltako?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sinne tai tänne päin käy ja aikana vaikkapa klo 10 tai sinne päin.

----------


## haedon

> ....me löydetään yksinkin lohjan hyville mestoille.



 Jos sitä seuraavalla kerralla saisi erillisen tekniikkalenkin aikaiseksi vähän hitaamman vetäjän kera :Vink: . Tässä kun kävin niin että meidät ajokoirat laitettiin kisapyörineen parin sekunnin varotusajalla vetämään lenkki, jossa vähän kaikentasoisia kuskeja :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## ellmeri

> Sinne tai tänne päin käy ja aikana vaikkapa klo 10 tai sinne päin.



Klo 10.00 mönkkösen kohalla mä,saa lähtee perään tai edelle,rauhallista etenemistä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Rauhallinen passaa ja suotan olla putkiliikkeen edessä passissa.

----------


## ellmeri

> Rauhallinen passaa ja suotan olla putkiliikkeen edessä passissa.



Okei! :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Jos sitä seuraavalla kerralla saisi erillisen tekniikkalenkin aikaiseksi vähän hitaamman vetäjän kera. Tässä kun kävin niin että meidät ajokoirat laitettiin kisapyörineen parin sekunnin varotusajalla vetämään lenkki, jossa vähän kaikentasoisia kuskeja.



Heh joo. Molemmilla kisakireet jäkärit (oliks cubekin 29er?) ja molemmat kans onnistu paskomaan takanakit, ja yks karikalastaja kuski kans.. itellä alko voimat loppua sen makkuripaistopaikan jälkeen niissä pidemmissä nousuissa auttamatta.

----------


## haedon

> Heh joo. Molemmilla kisakireet jäkärit (oliks cubekin 29er?) ja molemmat kans onnistu paskomaan takanakit, ja yks karikalastaja kuski kans.. itellä alko voimat loppua sen makkuripaistopaikan jälkeen niissä pidemmissä nousuissa auttamatta.



Jeps Tonin Cube kanssa 29". Ei se rengas mulla mennyt vaan venttiili alkoi vuotamaan. Nuukana kun tulee käytettyä puhjenneiden renkaiden venttiilit tubeless-kiekoissa ja ne ei aina toimi, kun ne ei ole silleen kartiomallisia kuten oikeat tubeless-venttiilit :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## ellmeri

Kiitos lenkkeilijälle ajoseurasta,kiva oli kurvailla siellä sun täällä ja keli oli tosi hyvä.

Hyvin näytti Turneri liikkuvan maastossa. :Vink:

----------


## PaH

Tnx Kari Hoolle ls kiekuroista, mii laik tuas! Vielä jäi settiä seuraavaankin kertaan.

Btw... ei oo ennen moista sattunu, mut taas sattu; huomasin takakumissa, keskellä kuviota kivensirun tarttuneen nappulan
viereen törröttämään ku kapineen varastoon nakkasin - nappasin kiven irti ja psiiiih - pari sek ja kumi tyhjä. 
UST-kumina tuon jummartais, mut tossoli sisuri. wtf?

----------


## Kari Hoo

Kitos Pah ja marco1 kannustuksesta! Eiköhän meille tullut ajoaikaa nytkin noin kolme tuntia, vaikka pysyimme koko ajan Laajasalontien länsipuolella. Jatketaan joskus itäpuolisilla mestoilla...

Ja sisärenkaan asennuksesta myös kiitokset Pah:lle, oman vararenksuni venttiili oli vaurioitunut.

Asentamasi sisärengas on palautumassa käyttöösi, HD-päällysrenkaan paikkaus on tehty PMT:n antamien ohjeiden mukaan (oikeastaan sovelsin niitä ja sain tavallisen sisärenkaan paikan pysymään -ainakin toistaisksi renkaasta ei tule kuplia vedessä, paine 2 bar)

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiitosta vaan Ellmeri, hyvä oli lenkki kuten ilmakin. Semmoinen vanhan ajan setälenkin malli tuli tästä mieleen. Ellmerin kannustamana tuli pari paikkaa ajettua, jotka yksin olisin kyllä jättänyt väliin ja lisäksi, kun palkeet toimi koko ajan 100 %:sti niin ajo maistui eikä kroppa alkanut piiputtaa. Piti kurvata vähän Hakkilan metsässä ja Tiksissä muutamissa portaissa ajaa alas ja ylös, että sain tasan 50 km matkamittariin  :Hymy: . Satula-aikaa sopivasti 3.48. Enpä taida välttämättä enää iltasella ottaa muovipyörää persauksen alle tai saas nähdä. Maantiekilometrit kun näyttävät tukevan hyvin metsässä jaksamista.

----------


## ellmeri

Hauskin tapahtuma kotipihalla,tyttären poika 7v sai tossa viikolla uuden Feltin ja on kyselly milloin Zippo tulee käymään,no Z-setä kaahasi pihaan meille kaffelle ja Pikku-mies kun näki Z-sedän niin pyörää näyttämään ja opitut temput esittelemään. :Leveä hymy: 

Äijät spedeili pihalla ihan tosissaan. :Cool: Cool.

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE=ellmeri;1837344]Pikku-mies kun näki Z-sedän niin pyörää näyttämään ja opitut temput esittelemään. :Leveä hymy: 

Oiskohan Ellmerin tyttären pojasta pelastus setälenkkeilylle, kun muut setämiehet näyttää unhoittaneen kokonaan perinteiset setälenkit
ála Diileri ja Munkkis. Syötä Ellmeri pojalle puuroa ja sekaan superfood mustikoita niin kohta pystyy poika jo setälenkille osallistumaan  :Hymy: .

----------


## Shimaani

Nono.
Hooseen kanssa käytiin kesken GdE:n Bembölen kaffestuuganissa munkkikaffilla.

----------


## marco1

Kiitos Karille lenkinvedosta, hyvät polut oli siellä ja veto erinomaista. 

Itsehän hyydyin ihan täysin, vartti vielä ja jalat olisivat loppuneeet ihan kokonaan. Mikä lie syynä huonon kunnon lisäksi mutta ei vaan kulje.

----------


## ellmeri

Se on sadetta pitäny tän illan sano,jooo.. :Sarkastinen:  no mummon kaa käytiin saunassa ja pestiin selät.

Niin joo  :Leveä hymy:  tarkistin renkaista ilmat,samat oli mitkä olin keväällä laittanu! Ajamisiin.

----------


## marco1

Hiivatin kaikuvat aluminium-runkot... Sunnuntaina alkanutta pyörän naksumista selvitellessä lähdin takapäästä purkamaan ja eiköhän se vika keulasta löytynyt. Huomenna ehtinee selvittää onko vika Voksin kruunussa/kaulaputkessa vaiko laakerissa, jos kaulassa niin siihen auttanee hamppilääkärin numero pikavalinnassa.
Vetopuolen keskiölaakeri oli toki myös pykälillä mutta sehän nyt oli odotettavissakin vajaan puolen vuoden käytön jälkeen. BB90 - petojen sukua.

----------


## PaH

> Hiivatin kaikuvat aluminium-runkot... Sunnuntaina alkanutta pyörän naksumista selvitellessä lähdin 
> takapäästä purkamaan...



Niinpä.
Omien outojen äänien lähteiden kaksi tuoreinta tulokasta;
1) löysä rataspultti (2mm vastakappaleen sisäkierrettä p*skana niin ettei kiristyny eikä irronnu)
2) repun vyötaskussa toisiinsa kontaktia ottaneet multituuli ja canecreekin säätöavain

----------


## marco1

Foxin keulahan se siellä naksui sittenkin... kysellään ensin mahdolliset takuut keulalle (pari vuotta vanha) ja sitten ostetaan iso pullo "loktaittia".
Alempi laakeri ohjainlaakerista tuntuu myös kärsineeltä. Kaikki ok normaalia kulumista jos ajomäärät olis normaalit, nyt ei.

----------


## PMT

Taitaa olla nuo tapped keikat susia vähän kaikilla merkeillä kun tuntuvat vähän kaikki maistuvan jonkin ajan kuluttua, jos laakerit on jo nyt huonossahapessa
Ei oo laakerinlehti pinnat suorass.

----------


## ellmeri

Mullakin napsu ja vein Epulle niin sanoi että lakru ehjä ja oli rotsannu jonkin kymmenyksen..tuli hiljanen.

----------


## marco1

Tuo keulahan napsuu irrallaankin kun sitä vääntelee. Yksi pieni napsaus aina vaan per suunta, ei ainakaan vielä rati-riti-rallaa niinku mun vanhoissa Marsuissa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Tyhmäpyöräilykausi avattu tyhmäpyörällä.  On se ajotuntuma -hmmm- erilainen ja pitkähihainen paita oli ihan tarpeeseen, vähemmän oli hyväntuulisia vastaantulijoita ku viimeks maantienlaidassa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tuo keulahan napsuu irrallaankin kun sitä vääntelee. Yksi pieni napsaus aina vaan per suunta, ei ainakaan vielä rati-riti-rallaa niinku mun vanhoissa Marsuissa...



Se napsuminen kuuluu emäputken ja kruunun liitoksesta? 

apalla oli ainakin se ongelmana tappered Lyrikissä, onko niissä mahdollisesti materiaalivahvuus pienempi emäputken ja kruunun liitoskohdassa, ja se pääsee vähän väsymään...

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tyhmäpyöräilykausi avattu tyhmäpyörällä.  On se ajotuntuma -hmmm- erilainen ja pitkähihainen paita oli ihan tarpeeseen, vähemmän oli hyväntuulisia vastaantulijoita ku viimeks maantienlaidassa.



Kesä korkattu Sexlaken osalta, oli oikein mukava ajaa, flow oli kova. Talven työmatka pyöräilystä ja maasto mukluttelusta on näköjään ollu hyötyä, nyt meni moni paikka ajamalla isolla vaihteella joissa viime vuonna vääntö loppui kesken mummiksella, kehitys näköjään kehittyy.

----------


## apa

jep olihan se lyrikki silloin naksunna. kruunu meni vaihtoon , kiitos Fillariosalle homman hoidosta. Nyt vuoden jälkeen uusi tuntuu että naksahtaa aina välillä, mut olokoot ... ihan niinku riippuis kelistä ja muutenkin päivän yleisestä fiiliksestä nuo natinat. Ei noi kruunut varmaan alle hajoa ?

 Tulli toi MiCO dh patruunan ja nyt tutustutaan missioncontrollerin hienoihin saloihin, mut eipä tuokaan hirveästi säädä mitään. pitää vissii simmata

----------


## apa

LA SU ajoja misään ? anyone

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla menee varmaan aikaseen aamulla tai sitten iltaselle. Aikaa ei kuitenkaan ole ku joku tunti kerrallaan. 
Kävin tänään ajelemassa keimolan kaiun hiihimislenkin, ensimmäistä kertaa sekin meni kokonaan ajamalla, ylä- ja alamäet. Varsinkin se suljettu alamäki.

----------


## HC Andersen

Su ilta vois ehkä jopa sopia, katotaan nyt...

----------


## mckollaa

@ Apa, mä voisin lähteä la ip lenkille.

----------


## apa

> @ Apa, mä voisin lähteä la ip lenkille.



otetaan tuosta lähialueen metsistä jokin rundi ja ihmetellään kuinka onkaan kuraisaa . olisko jokin passeli aika ja esim tiileriltä startti, vaiko tulenko fillariosan pihalle

----------


## Kari Hoo

Varmistui vasta äsken: jatkamme Pahiksen kanssa viikko sitten aloitettua Laajasalon polkujen kiertelyä.

Lähdemme Laajasalon kirkon pysäköintipaikalta *huomenna (su)* klo 10.30. Tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## apa

> Varmistui vasta äsken: jatkamme Pahiksen kanssa viikko sitten aloitettua Laajasalon polkujen kiertelyä.
> 
>  Lähdemme Laajasalon kirkon pysäköintipaikalta klo 10.30. Tervetuloa mukaan.



siis sunnuntainako olis

----------


## Kari Hoo

Joo..Sunnuntaina, siis huomenna

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko täällä sunnuntai iltavuorolaisia? Joskus kl. 18 tai 19... jonkun pari tuntisen vois heittää, anyone?

----------


## apa

laajasalo ok

----------


## Shimaani

> Oliko täällä sunnuntai iltavuorolaisia? Joskus kl. 18 tai 19... jonkun pari tuntisen vois heittää, anyone?



Alustavasti ehkä ellei aamuinen tyhmäpyöräily iske ja vallan uuvuta toipilasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuitti, tarkistellaan tilannetta huomenna.

----------


## mutanaama

näin teemme

----------


## kmw

Doh, se on huomen ny. 

Täällä ehtoon vietto Hämeenkylä-Askisto -suunnilla kiinnostaisi. Tosin lähteminen on edelleen vähän ehkä.

----------


## apa

käytiin Pahiksen ja Karin johdolla tsekkaan Laajasalon trikkejä, olipas mukava reissu

----------


## Shimaani

> Kuitti, tarkistellaan tilannetta huomenna.



 Mii nou. Herätys on 0430 joten iltasella ei kovasti riekuta aamulenkin päälle. Jstn syystä kaikki torvea soittaneet oli tänään volvoilijoita.

----------


## ellmeri

Mää kävin mätiksellä kattomassa kun isot-pojat ja tytöt ajo jotain maraton rallia mettässä,totisen näköstä hommaa.

yx mielensäpahoittaja ei huolinu rengasta kun gumes oli menny puhki,mielummin talutti,nooh jokainen tyylillään. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PaH

Tnx Karille taasen kiemuroista! Olis noita kalliospotteja ajellu pidempäänkin jos niljan määrä ei olis
sateen myötä tehny kivestä saippuaa. 
Meni taas parit ooteebeet ihan hukkaan ku kukaan ei nähny.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Olis noita kalliospotteja ajellu pidempäänkin jos ...




Kierreltiinhän me maastoja sentään 3 tuntia ja vartti.  Sade alkoi pehmittää myös ajointoa. 
Kiitokset Pah ja Apa kun vaivauduitte ajoseuraksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä rakensin aitaa 13 tuntia, en kerennyt lenkille. Huomenna pääsee sentään satulaan työmatkan merkeissä.

----------


## apa

aidan rakennus on hienoa hommaa

----------


## mutanaama

Mä taas värkkäsin terassin pohjaa ja kaivoin kuoppaa paljulle.

----------


## kmw

Tää pääsi pyörän selkään vasta 22.00.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mulla on ylikuormaa 29er keuloista ja rahanpuute, tarviiks joku?

----------


## PMT

Keskiviikkona vois taas pyöräillä, klo 18.00 ylläshallin parkkis vois ajaa Hallain vuotta tai kivikkoa tai molempia.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Keskiviikkona vois taas pyöräillä, klo 18.00 ylläshallin parkkis vois ajaa Hallain vuotta tai kivikkoa tai molempia.



Kuulostaa suunnitelmalta, pakko päästä välillä pois aitatyömaalta ja 14h työpäivistä...

----------


## apa

> Mä taas värkkäsin terassin pohjaa ja kaivoin kuoppaa paljulle.



paljun kaivaminen on hienoa ja arvokasta työtä

----------


## apa

KeSkIvIikKohAn olisi loisto idea ! pääsee kivikko/hallainvuorta ajelee  :Cool:

----------


## apa

> Keskiviikkona vois taas pyöräillä, klo 18.00 ylläshallin parkkis vois ajaa Hallain vuotta tai kivikkoa tai molempia.



tarjolla siis keskiviikkona !

----------


## PMT

Kesjiviikkona 6.6 klo 18.00

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olen paikalla, aita odottakoon.

----------


## apa

Tänään kivi otti kontaktia polkimeen ja polkimen akseli käyräks , mutta onnenpoikana miljoonalaatikosta löytyikin vanha shimanon poljin josta sitten kävikin akseli varaosaksi. Aina kannattaa säilyttää kaikki rojut ja hilppeet

----------


## kaapelimies

Hola! Onks kellään lainata DT swiss 240:n takanavan "ring nutin" irroitus työkalua Ylästön kupeessa? Elikkä siis se pötikkä, jolla saa navasta vapaarattaan vastakappaleen irti.

tämä siis:

http://www.amazon.com/DT-Swiss-Ring-.../dp/B000NOPWJ2

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taas on opittu kantapään kautta, että vanhana ei kannata yrittää muuttua enää semmoiseksi cityvihreäksi ituhippiksi. Vankkumattomana maidon ystävänä (litra/päivä) kokeilin siirtyä bulkki teollisuusmaidosta semmoiseen trendikkääseen vanhan ajan maitoon. Ilmeisesti siitä johtuen on ollut vatsa todella kipeä ja rööristä tuleva tavara on pienempää kuin jäniksen papanat  :No huh!: .
Nyt on sentään vatsa vähän asettunut, kun on saanut samalla tavalla prosessoitua normaalia teollisuusmaitoa kuin mitä sinne lähes 45 vuotta kaadettu. Jospa loppuviikosta pääsisi taas valkoista viivaa seuraamaan.

----------


## ellmeri

> Taas on opittu kantapään kautta, että vanhana ei kannata yrittää muuttua enää semmoiseksi cityvihreäksi ituhippiksi. 
> ollut vatsa todella kipeä ja rööristä tuleva tavara on pienempää kuin jäniksen papanat .
> Jospa loppuviikosta pääsisi taas valkoista viivaa seuraamaan.



No hyvä jos et paskonu housuun qu tollasta papanaa.. :Nolous: 

Arwaappa mitä! Muijan kaa vetästiin valakostaviivaa ihan käsittämättömällä temmolla,huitastiin sipoon baanoja sipoonkorpea ympäri ja käytiin sniffaamassa valkosta viivaa immerbyyn kautta,oli monta kiritykitystä mäkeä ylös ja käytiin wisk vai fisktresk kattomassa maastolenkkinä, olihan kaatuneita puita siellätäällä,muijalla meni hermot. :Sarkastinen:  mitäs läksi.

----------


## ellmeri

Onko aamuajoja huomenna muilla qu mulla? :Cool:  näyttäis kuivalle!

----------


## JiiPee

Pahikselle special-dänks iskarihommasta, minä ja toi nico kiitellään kovasti palio  :Hymy:

----------


## apa

ny o ohjuri jälleen ajossa, h vuori tuppaa olemaan mesta jossa aina jokin paskana. Pitää ottaa toi kivikko reissu uusiks joku päivä, olisko PMT oppaaksi ? ja sama jengi kamuiks

----------


## PaH

Tnx kaimalle kiwoista kiemuroista, ol oikke sopuisa lenkura päivälle jolloin ei muka_kerenny ajamaan laisinkaan.

Jagwiren vaijerikuoret on taas kerran todettu paskoiks; kestää sen pari kk ja sit on vaihtokunnossa. 
Pinta kun repee / strippautuu irti niin sisempi osa ei enää kestä kuosissa vaan kasautuu littuun => 
takavimpautin arpoo. Häätyy pitää vaihteeks yks huoltoilta ja heivata noi mäjelle. 





> Pahikselle special-dänks iskarihommasta, minä ja toi nico kiitellään kovasti palio



Vassokuu. Iskarit on iloisempia kun niillä ees joku ajaa, hyllyssä lojuessa niille tulee vaan paha mieli.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää kävi hurvittelemassa k-puistossa ja takaisintullessa mukaan tarttu muutama vieraileva tähti, jotka saatoin silvolan pohj-puolelle. Kaipa tuo ajo alkaa taas kulkemaan kunhan saa vaan jalat kokonaan auki.

----------


## marco1

> Onko aamuajoja huomenna muilla qu mulla? näyttäis kuivalle!



Minulla. Töihin pitäs kai viimeinkin ajaa pyörällä kun julkiset tökkii ja autolla meno se vasta tökkiikin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Illan seurueelle kiitos, oli taas varsinainen setälenkki= kalustorikkoa, OTB:eetä, 10 neekeripoikaa sekä hyvät jälkispeksaukset parkkiksella.

----------


## PMT

Olihan erikoinen lenkki, useinmiten porukka kasvaa lenkin aikana nyt 8 lähti ja 5 palas . Kiitos perässä ajajille tämmöiselle tuuri kuskilla oli ainakin hauskaa hyvässä seurassa ja kun ajajatkin oli tavalista taitavempia pysty vähän sen mukaan ajaa paikkoja.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onko aamuajoja huomenna muilla qu mulla? näyttäis kuivalle!



Aamu ja iltapäivä ajoa tiedossa työmatkan merkeissä, naama virneessä mennään taas muklukilla ja saadaan autoilijat stumppaamaan autonsa valoihin tai ajamaan vanteet kanttariin, pään ja käsien kääntyessä katsomaan että mikä toi on? Kyllä, paksupyöräilessä kaikki on mahdollista!

----------


## apa

onks kellään edullisesti 175mm kampia kaupan,  shimanoo,slx,xtr,xt,raceface,sramii ...tjms

----------


## Kari Hoo

> onks kellään edullisesti 175mm kampia kaupan, shimanoo,slx,xtr,xt,raceface,sramii ...tms



Minulla on vanhat xtr-kammet, jokainen ratas kiinnitetään omilla kiinnityksillään. Taitaa olla liian vanhaa mallia sinun käyttöön? Ovat jo roskapöntössä. Pantakiinnitteisiä, kuluneita mutta toimivia xtr-etuvaihtajia on myös roskiksessa.

----------


## ellmeri

> Aamu ja iltapäivä ajoa tiedossa työmatkan merkeissä, naama virneessä mennään taas muklukilla ja saadaan autoilijat stumppaamaan autonsa valoihin tai ajamaan vanteet kanttariin, pään ja käsien kääntyessä katsomaan että mikä toi on? Kyllä, paksupyöräilessä kaikki on mahdollista!



Eikös tuo Muklukilla ajo maantien laijassa oo prowosoimista ja liikenteen häirintää!  :Sarkastinen:  monilla tulee moisesta pahamieli.. 

Jaahas jos lähtis koiran kanssa ensin lenkki..

----------


## marco1

> onks kellään edullisesti 175mm kampia kaupan,  shimanoo,slx,xtr,xt,raceface,sramii ...tjms



Edulliset XT:t Octalink-keskiölle löytyvät, pitäis vaan saada polkimen akseli irti toisesta ensin... on muuten tiukassa kun akseliin poratusta 5mm reiästä vääntämällä ei ole irronnut, ei pitkällä varrella eikä lämmölläkään. Ehkä sitten kun saa porattua akselin sisäreikää vielä vähän isommaksi.

----------


## sakuvaan

> onks kellään edullisesti 175mm kampia kaupan,  shimanoo,slx,xtr,xt,raceface,sramii ...tjms



parit slx't ja yks camber setti olis

----------


## apa

kampisetti hoidossa

----------


## apa

Lomat alkoi ja nyt on aikaa ajella

----------


## sakuvaan

reilu viikko vielä ja etelätiroli kutsuu, wee

----------


## Kuntoilija

Vähän alakuloisen näköinen kwm pongattu hepolaivan aurinkokannelta katsoen Klaukkalan laskettelurinteen lähellä uuden ruostepyörän satulassa. Vauhti
oli niin kylmää, että en kerinnyt edes tervehtiä.

----------


## kmw

Mulloli vatsatuuliylämäki + huono kondis & karma, ainakin vähintään. Ajoin hissuttelemalla melkein 6km. Kylki ei oikein siedä isompaa runttausta.

----------


## sakuvaan

sää kuin morsian ja ylitöissä...noh. tulipahan tehtyä hommia reippaasti niin voi ostella taas leluja...

----------


## sakuvaan

Koeajoin ihakuutta platzia tänään, hywä takki, +1. Löytyy 7 venttiilireikää että voi käyttää vaihtelevissa oloissa.

SRAMin etuvaihtaja luovutti, halkes katkipoikki alpinesta, oho..

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla tuli näköjään rengasrikko eilisellä tour de Lottakahvila rundilla. Eilen illalla pyöräpesun yhteydessä muklukin takarengas oli vielä ihan ryhdissään, aamulla se oli jo lähes tyhjä. Paksupyörän rengas tyhjenee näköjään melko hitaasti :Leveä hymy: , menin sitten muovipyörällä töihin.

----------


## Shimaani

Mihinkä se ilima sieltä muhkumista menis kun se paine on niin mieto?

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei kait se mihinkään menny, vaihtoi vaan puolta.

----------


## marco1

Hiljaista näillä sivuilla. Täytyy ens viikolla ottaa asiaksi aktivoitua täällä höpötyksessä ja speksailla romut kuntoon. Ajettukin on mutta lyhyitä sooloja enimmäkseen.

Nyt pitää käydä tarkistamassa L.K.- Mean #1 tilanne viikonloppuna ja ehkä vähän ajelemassakin, ehkä sieltä saa vähän kadonnutta ajokuntoa mukaan....

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko viikonloppu suunnitelmia?

----------


## sakuvaan

On, finskillä muncheniin ja sieltä etelätiroliin ajaa ukkosmyrskyssä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Oliko viikonloppu suunnitelmia?



 Larjantaina Akkavapaata™ eli koiranvahtivuoro mutta kelin salliessa pööräily on ei-poissuljettu.

----------


## Kari Hoo

Olin tänään Iisalmen yhteislenkit  porukan mukana kiertämässä Paloisvuoren lenkkejä. Iisalmen kaupunki oli *pyytänyt* poikia tekemään maastopyöräreitin. Se on todella monipuoinen ja teknisesti riittävän vaativa, tosin ajelimme noin 2, 5 tunnin aikana myös useita "sivuhaaroja", mutta mestoja jäi minulle vielä tutkailtavaksi ja ajamatta koko tän kesän Savossaolon tarpeiksi. Iisalmen pojat olivat siirrelleet tavattoman suuria kivilohkareita hyvin useisiin paikkoihin tehdäksen ajettavia reittejä. Ja tälle kaikelle on Iisalmen kaupungin siunaus, reitti on merkitty kaupungin opastekarttoihin ja osittain myös maastooon!! Reitistä on paljon kuva-aineistoa Usko Juntusen sivuilla (Iisalmen yhteislenkit)

----------


## PaH

> Oliko viikonloppu suunnitelmia?



Oli. Alkuviikosta mietin ässkorpee, mut sit tajusin ettei se ehkä nyt oo paras ajatus.

Klupin lentokenttäkierros ei taida iskeä, joten aie on larstaina ajella kalliollekukkulalle-kierros kääntöpisteinä
metsälä, vallikallio, askiston p-päässä uukkari ja hämevaaran kautta uusimäkeen, malminkrtano jne. 
Männä vklna ajelin tuon pariin kertaan kinkulalla, nyt on kalusto vielä harkinnassa. Völjyyn mahtuu.

Sunnuntain katson sit ku tietää sateiden määrän.

Muoks: parisen viikkoa sielunrauhaa merkittävässä määrin horjuttanut nakse vaihdepöörästä on ny eliminoitu. 
Kun kaikkee kokeili, niin löyty aiheuttaja muttei syytä. Ihan smuutti Hopen keskiö josta vikaa en löydä, 
naksu kerran kampikierroksessa tod.näk. vetopuolen kupista silloin kun isommin pungertaa.
 Toinen hoope joka teki saman, ei noita mulle enää.

----------


## Marsusram

> Oli. Alkuviikosta mietin ässkorpee, mut sit tajusin ettei se ehkä nyt oo paras ajatus.



 :Hymy:  Ainakin eteläpuolella voipi olla vilkasta.
Taitaa mennä pitkään suntaakille ennen kuin kaikki saadaan pois metsästä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä voisin lähteä laarstaina pahiksen völjyyn, mihin mä tuun ja koska?

----------


## PaH

^ ysi ja munkkis?

----------


## HC Andersen

^ I'll be there!

----------


## mckollaa

> ^ ysi ja munkkis?



Hukkusit tosi nopeesti tossa männä päivänä???

----------


## PaH

> Hukkusit tosi nopeesti tossa männä päivänä???



Soli puhelin. Tarjosin itikoille illallisen. Jatkoin sit itään mut kai ajeltiin siellä ristiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahikselle kiitos hyvästä lenkistä, paljon oli mulle uutta pätkää. Askiston kalliobaanat oli positiivinen ylläri.

----------


## PaH

Vassoq. Ja tnx seurasta. Alku- ja loppukurveineen kumminkin reilu 5h - pöllömminkin vois päivänsä käyttää. 

Huomenna sitä joutuu ajamaan sateessa.

----------


## marco1

Siellä on ollut hiivatin kuumaa Uandaalla. Täällä jossain(tm) käväistiin tänään pikkulenkki entisillä kotipoluilla - keli oli käsittämättömän hyvä ja vajaa 8 tunnin päivä tästä tuli kaikkine taukoineen. ST valehteli nousuksi 2,2km ja laskuksi saman verran mutta miten lie, jalat ainakin tönkissä. Samalla tuli tsekkailtua polkutilannetta kesälomalle ja muutamaa lähipolunmenetystä lukuunottamatta tilanne näyttää todella hyvälle. Sääsket on kyllä melko vihaisia.

Kamojen puunausta: RP23 on vaimennuksiltaan ja ProPedalin osalta dööd, Float -keula imaisee alajalan voiteluöljyt ilmamännän päälle muutamassa tunnissa ja Reverbi on edelleen korjauttamatta. Onkohan tuonne Nuolikujalle jotain bonuskorttia  :Leveä hymy:  
Laakeriosasto työn alla ja homma hoituu varmaan Larussa loppuun.

----------


## JiiPee

Kiitos Ellmerille seurasta lentokenttäajoissa. Oli kivaa enkä edes pahemmin bio-hajonnut mätiksen mäkeen kotimatkalla. 
Tikut on kyl tyhjät mut ei oo uutta.
Fly-Gari sammonmäen kaltsilla:

----------


## mutanaama

Heh, havska kuva

----------


## ellmeri

> Heh, havska kuva



*heh* ja hawskaa oli! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marsusram

S-korwessa olis tiedossa wähän käytettyjä siltoja. 
Speksit on 5m ojan yli riittäwät , testattu wähäisellä (wain 1 sunnuntain wastainen yö, tosi laihoilla suunnistajilla koeajettu) käytöllä.
Puutawara puisto-osastolta saatua sekopuuta (haapakuusimäntyä), eiwät ilmeisesti kaipaile takaisin.
Yx mallix tuossa:



Polkujen kohdalla olewat jääwät paikoilleen paremmasta plankusta tehtyinä ilahduttamaan ulkoilijoita.
Ehdotuksia käytölle voi kertoa jos purkuporukkaa haluaa motiwoida. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Löytyykö setäkollektiivilta ajatusta 5.7 viipottimen uudesta takaiskarista kokoa 200mm x 57mm? Ilma sais olla helpon säädettävyyden vuoksi, lukituksen poissaolo plussaa, hyvät säädöt ja muutenkin ihkufantsu-monster vekotin tarttis olla. Monarch Plus RC3, Roco Air, CCDB Air, Vivid Air?

Hauskana detaljina havaittu että nykynen takasuhisija on havaittu olevan 10mm lyhyt ja 7mm liian lyhyellä iskunpituudella varustettu malli, mistä lie peräisin. :eek_mad_fart_wtf:

----------


## Shimaani

Ilimaa suhistelevia ei nuilla mitoilla ole mutta teräsvieterillinen deehooäxviis löytyy hyllystä.  teeäftuunattu ja jousiakin on eri löysyyksiä....

----------


## PaH

> Löytyykö setäkollektiivilta ajatusta 5.7 viipottimen uudesta takaiskarista kokoa 200mm x 57mm? Ilma sais olla helpon säädettävyyden vuoksi, lukituksen poissaolo plussaa, hyvät säädöt ja muutenkin ihkufantsu-monster vekotin tarttis olla. Monarch Plus RC3, Roco Air, CCDB Air, Vivid Air?



Ottaisin noista DB Airin. Muissa joutuu valkkaamaan factory-tunen rungon mukaan ja/tai teettämään sen. DB:ssä ei tartte.
Mullon ton kokonen, voidaan lykätä se sun filoon niin pääset testaamaan.

----------


## marco1

->PaH
tuohan kuulostaisi loistavalta, näkee että mahtuuko ja olisi vielä tietoakin mistä ratista vääntää mitäkin ominaisuutta. 

Sinänsä lista ei ollut mitenkään ehdoton, Bossit oli näköjään jäänyt pois ja kai jotain muutakin (F:t tosin tarkoituksella) joten kaikki ehdotukset kelpaavat. Tuossa on jotain nahkeutta valmistajan taholta muita kuin kettupajan ilmapumppuja kohtaan mutta takuuaika on jo yli puolen välin ja ei kai tuossa muuteskaan ole muuta kuin että ei saa pohjata kovaa.

----------


## PaH

^ säädetään ajankohta privapuolella.

BOSseista Vip`R on hjuva, mut sen viritys on kotikonstein hankalaa pl. ilmakannun kuristus. Voidia lienee jo saatavilla,
mut sitä ei tuota kokoa ole. Eks-vuusoneitahan on kans, mut niistä mie en tiiä mittään. Soivia pelenä ovat voksitkin,
ainakin tuo 2012mallinen RP23 mikä mulla tuli lahjuksena rungon mukana. Noista uusista CDT-syteemeistä en jaksa
innostua.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä vedinkin lapin reissun erittäin lyhkäisen kaavan mukaan. Ajattelin huomenna hiukan ajelle keskikarvasta pahaa oloa poies joskus aamupäivästä. 
Tai sitten juon wiinaa. Tai rakennan kuistia, tai sitten makaan ja oksentelen paljussa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

^ Tee kaikkia noita sopivasti  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Hyvää Juhannusta tänne. Voisin täs kesällä yrittää tunkea teijän muittenkin lenkeille mukaan kuin vaan Zipon  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään suunnittelen ja juon hieman.

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään kurvaillu hallsbergin polkuja lähellä örebrota aurinkoista ja kuivaa metsässä. :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Tänään suunnittelen ja juon hieman.



 Hyvä idea, komppaan.

----------


## marco1

Uiddu heti kun pimeälle puolelle piipahtaa heti reilun vuoden tauon jälkeen niin kaikki tutut näkee, osottelee sormella ja naureskelee.  :Leveä hymy: 

Re: mittumaari
Ei jaksa kiskoa kansalliseen tapaan, naatiskelen vaan.

----------


## mutanaama

> Hyvä idea, komppaan.



Pakko se oli palju asettaa paikalleen, nyt suunnitellaan, sissaillaan ja otetaan muutama olut.

----------


## Shimaani

> Uiddu ....



 Täällä ei mtn tehrä salaa  :Cool: 

*isovelimiö*

----------


## marco1

> Täällä ei mtn tehrä salaa



Puoli tuntia reeniä, yli tunti yritetty salaa repiä selekää suoraksi. Prkl. Dalwhinnie x 3

----------


## Pastu

En ollutkaan ainoa salatreenaaja tänään. Bosattiin toisemme Mutiksen kanssa altaan reunalta  :Cool: . 
Josko sitä huomenna remppahyöryiltä tokenisi ihan julkiselle lenkille...

----------


## mutanaama

Jos vaan jollekin sopii ilta-ajelu vaikka kuudesta eteenpäin syväojalla, niin lähden mielelläni jarruksi keulille. Täytyy tuohon vielä lisätä säävaraus, sieltä olisi näemmä tulossa kylmä sadealue.

Mulle sopii myös aiempi lähtö vaikka kolmelta.

----------


## Pastu

> Mulle sopii myös aiempi lähtö vaikka kolmelta.



Hoi! Mä voisin just ehtiä tuohon kolmeen, jos lähden piakkoin sinne päin rullailemaan...

----------


## mutanaama

Juhannustaika-ajot suoritettu. Puoltoistatuntia onnetonta rypemistä ja kunnollinen otb heinän varjosta kivikkoon. Kiukkuinen nikolai vielä hyppäsi päälle ja potkaisi puujalan. Kiitos ajoseurasta ja onhan se aina mukava esitellä paikkoja.

----------


## PaH

> Juhannustaika-ajot suoritettu...



Komps. Kasilta kun starttas niin just kerkes himapömpylään ennen sateen alkua. 
Ei ollu tungosta keskisen / eteläisen / itäisen Hgin kallioilla, jalat sai kyllä käytetyiks.

----------


## mtok77

Eipä tänä aamunakaan ollut ruuhkaa ylästö/paloheinä akselilla kun siellä pari tuntia ajelin.

----------


## Pastu

> Kiitos ajoseurasta ja onhan se aina mukava esitellä paikkoja.



Kiitokset kuuluvat Safarinjohtajalle! Kivoja mestoja Deepditchin huudeilla, ehtottomasti uusinnan arvoinen kohde.

----------


## marco1

Deepditch jungle on tämän kesän tikkilistalla, jossain vaiheesssa.

Edin oma kanava: https://vimeo.com/greatrock
Aitoa WTF -ohjelmistoa.

----------


## Birial

Olen huomenna ja keskiviikkona siellä päin käymässä ja maasturi on messissä. Löytyisiköhän opasta teidän poluille? Päivälläkin käy kun olen nyt lomalla..

----------


## mutanaama

Sulla on niin nopean oloinen villari avattaressa, etten mää ainakaan kehtoo.  :Nolous: 
Mutta muuten vois keskiviikkona pyöräillä vaikka päivällä 10-13 tiileriltä keskuspuistoon ja takaisin.

----------


## Birial

> Sulla on niin nopean oloinen villari avattaressa, etten mää ainakaan kehtoo. 
> Mutta muuten vois keskiviikkona pyöräillä vaikka päivällä 10-13 tiileriltä keskuspuistoon ja takaisin.



 :Leveä hymy: 

No ei mun maasturi näytä varmaankaan yhtään sen nopeammalta kuin sinunkaan  :Hymy:  

tiileri? Voisin lähteä mukaan ajelemaan, kun tietäis ensin, että mistä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Threadin ekalla sivulla on nää lähtö yms paikat. http://kartta.yritystele.fi/Bisnode/...01690%20VANTAA
Tuossa samainen karttanilkki.

----------


## Birial

> Threadin ekalla sivulla on nää lähtö yms paikat. http://kartta.yritystele.fi/Bisnode/...01690%20VANTAA
> Tuossa samainen karttanilkki.



No nähdäänkö tossa ehodottamassasi paikassa klo. 10:00?

----------


## apa

jos luoja suo  nii tämäpä konkelisti voisi vaivautua messiin

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, siis kello 10:00 startt
Toisaalta, eihän siellä sada nytkään, vois vähän käydä ulkoiluttamassa itseään.

----------


## Marsusram

> Juu, siis kello 10:00 startt
> Toisaalta, eihän siellä sada nytkään, vois vähän käydä ulkoiluttamassa itseään.



Ai keskiviikkona, käytiin PMT:n kanssa jo tänään kun tuli vaan tuo viestiketjun häntä luettua.
Tiilerillä trukkikuskit yrittivät siirrättää laillisesti kadunvarteen parkkeeratun auton jotta saisivat rekkakuskeilleen vapaata kääntymistilaa. :Vihainen: 
(mitähän amatöörikuskeja siellä on lomittamassa jos piha ei riitä)

----------


## ellmeri

Birial oli laittanu mullekin viestiä,tossa lukasin kun just tulin ruåtsista,vähän oli nahkeet kelit siellä ja huomenna vois jotain lenkkiä veivata varmaan jonnekin stadiin rannikkoa koluamaan ja pitäis satula käydä ostaa lapinreissulle elokuulle kun on isoa reppua ja neliöitä persiin alle tarvitaan kun nykyinen enempi tollane kapeempi sitsi. :Hymy:

----------


## PMT

Kiitos Toiselle huonosti tekstiä ymmärtämättömälle. Käytiin katsastamassa Marsusramin kanssa keskuspuiston enskareitit ja laakson kevyenliikenteen työmaa, aika kulu rattoisasti taidettiin kaks kertaa pysähtyä kun katsottiiin työmaata ja kun ihmeteltiin yhtä hankalaa alamäkeä..

----------


## PMT

Tuosta huomen aamun lenkin lähtöpaikaksi ehdottaisin Tiilerin sijaan Joko Paloheinän maja tai pitkäkosken maja niin ei turhaan kaivettaisi jalkojen alta maata tiilerin kanssa.

----------


## PaH

> ...Toisaalta, eihän siellä sada nytkään, vois vähän käydä ulkoiluttamassa itseään.



Öbaut noin meni munkin ajatus männä yönä, kun heräsin 00:18. Aika harvoin olen kotiutunu fillaroimasta klo 04:05... 
Hiukan olis ollu välillä peitteisemmissä paikoissa valolle tarvetta, mut toimii toi vaistoajokin.

----------


## marco1

Hyvänen aika, yötöitä tehty.
Minua on valvottanut se että kenet perheenjäsenistä vaihdan uuteen takapumputtimeen ja etukeulaan...

----------


## mutanaama

> Öbaut noin meni munkin ajatus männä yönä, kun heräsin 00:18. Aika harvoin olen kotiutunu fillaroimasta klo 04:05... 
> Hiukan olis ollu välillä peitteisemmissä paikoissa valolle tarvetta, mut toimii toi vaistoajokin.



Ei satanu mennessä, ei satanu ylästössä. Sade alkokin vasta keimolan kessalla, ja sitä sitten riitti kotiin asti, kiihtyvällä vauhdilla.
Siitä huomisesta, mä voin olla passissa kello 10:00 tiilerillä ja tullaan sitten 10.30 munkkikoskelle.

----------


## mutanaama

Anteeksi tämänpäiväinen, mutta ymmärrätte varmaan.

----------


## Birial

> Anteeksi tämänpäiväinen, mutta ymmärrätte varmaan.



Ei mitään ja todellakin ymmärtää. Jaksamista sinulle.

----------


## Birial

Apalle iso kiitos lenkistä ja kivoista kalliopätkistä. Hyviä  baanoja oli kyllä ja kiva oli rymistellä.

----------


## apa

Jaksamista mutikselle. 
 Ajeltiin Brialin kanssa paloheinä/pirkkola settiä etelään aina pasilan rautateille astii, fiilisteltiin muutamat tekniikkapaikat. Tulihan siinä ajoa lähemmäs 40km. Oli mukava näyttää paikkoja.

----------


## Kontti

Tietämättä yhtään mistä on kyse, niin voimia ja jaksamista Mutikselle täältäkin.
Olet voimia ja jaksamista antanut lenkeillä mulle niin paljon, että toivottavasti saat sitä vähän takaisin meiltäkin.

----------


## Rautapelto

Tere! Olisko kukaan lähdössä huomenna elikkäs perjantai aamusta/aamupäivästä lenkkiä ajelemaan? Vois tuppautua mukaan että sais vähän vaihtelua Järvenpään tarjontaan kun vois ajella vieraillakin nurkilla. Jonkinlaisella säävaralla tietty.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Jaksamista mutikselle. 
>  Ajeltiin Brialin kanssa paloheinä/pirkkola settiä etelään aina pasilan rautateille astii, fiilisteltiin muutamat tekniikkapaikat. Tulihan siinä ajoa lähemmäs 40km. Oli mukava näyttää paikkoja.



Käytiin kattomassa se mesta mistä puhuttiin silloin kaupalla, aika hieno!

----------


## apa

salapätkähän se

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaina saattaisi löytyä tilaa kalenterista...

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Sunnuntaina saattaisi löytyä tilaa kalenterista...



Jos starttipaikka max 10 km siirtymän päässä Tiksistä ja starttiaika 9-10 tiimoilla niin ankkuriksi tuppaudun mukaan.
Muuten paukkuu spandeksi pullukan päällä ja kuitupyörä valittaa laarditaakan alla pitkin ja poikin Uudenmaan maanteitä.

Kyllä muuten huomaa eron keskarissa 10,5 kg kg alle 8 kg:n pyörän välillä maantiellä. Nykyisellä huononmalla kunnolla verrattuna viime vuoteen on keskari kuitenkin maantielenkeillä noussut reilut 3 km/h.  Vatsan seutu on nopeutuneen
lenkkivauhdin myötä myös muuttunut  aerodynaamiseen pallomuotoon :Hymy: .

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tere! Olisko kukaan lähdössä huomenna elikkäs perjantai aamusta/aamupäivästä lenkkiä ajelemaan? Vois tuppautua mukaan että sais vähän vaihtelua Järvenpään tarjontaan kun vois ajella vieraillakin nurkilla. Jonkinlaisella säävaralla tietty.



Ite lähen Saviolta duunin jälkeen etsimään Zippoa ja muita. Eli varmaan siin 17.00 lähen liikenteeseen siit Savion ärrän paikkeilta. Eli tule mukaan jos haluat.

----------


## marco1

> Kyllä muuten huomaa eron keskarissa 10,5 kg kg alle 8 kg:n pyörän välillä maantiellä.



Ei varmasti huomaa. Kunto ja ajotekniikka paranee alkukaudesta kohisten ja mahdolliset erot tulee ajotekniikassa, asennossa ja kiekoissa/renkaissa.

Ajelin maantiellä sen kolme varttia taannoin ja ei vielä oikein tuntunut hyvältä selässä. Hytkytään sitten maastossa senkin edestä. 
Viikonloppuna ei oikein ehdi mitään, pe -ilta junassa, la surutyössä ja su ehkä alamäkeen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE=marco1;1857636]Ei varmasti huomaa. mahdolliset erot tulee kiekoissa/renkaissa.

No sitten ero tulee kiekoista/gummeista. Shimano RS80/Conti gp4000s 23 mm vs. Mavic Aksium/Schwalbe Durano 28 mm.  
Kunto on varmasti ny huonompi kuin viime vuonna tähän aikaan. Maantiekeskari normilenkillä viime vuonna Cross Checkillä 27 km/h ja ny Feltillä samalla rasitustasolla 30 km/h. Sitten kun oikein rutistaa saa Feltin kulkemaan ihan toisella tavalla kuin Surlyn.  Eipä ole tullut Surlyä yhtään ikävä, korkeintaan niitä B-teman lokereita kevään paska säätä
sisällä kiroten, kun ei viitsinyt mennä maantierapalenkeille Feltillä. Musta on kerralla karissut ruostepyörien autuus
ja niitä ei tähän talouteen enää koskaan tule yhtään lisää. Syksyllä tullee uusi hankinta eteen ja silloin vissiin lähteen
tuo viimoinenkin ruostepyörä kiertoon.

----------


## Rautapelto

Sunnuntai vaikuttaa ok! Ellei blues-musiikin kuuntelu aiheuta aamupahoinvointia. Tarkoitus olis olla aamulla kuitenkin ajokunnossa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Tiilerillä trukkikuskit yrittivät siirrättää laillisesti kadunvarteen parkkeeratun auton jotta saisivat rekkakuskeilleen vapaata kääntymistilaa....



 Ja haukkulenkillä huomasin että siinä pihan reunassa on taideteos jossa vanerilevyyn on käsin raapustettu suurinpiirtein seuraavanlaiset hieroglyyfit:




> y k s i t y i s a l u e l u v a t o n p y s ä k ö i n t i k i e l l e t t y



  Jos olis ollut kamera mukana niin olisin ottanut kuvan ja laittanut sen tänne tulkattavaksi. :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Kartan mukaan vasemmalla on Hiidenkivenkuja kuusi ja tuo oikea puoli on Hiidenkivenkuja yhdeksän joka ei vielä ole tontiksi lohkottu.
Voihan siitä olla lääniä kaupunkilta vuokralla.
Kuitenkin väliin on merkitty polulle varaus tien päästä metsään joka ei kumpaakaan tonttia ole.
http://kartta.vantaa.fi/Default.aspx...2-e0d61570fddb

----------


## mutanaama

Ihmeesti se terapialenkki jeesaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

P-----e, vai ajettiin täällä sittenkin sunnuntai aamuinen mtb-setälenkki.  Mä vedin valkoista viivaa kesäisissä olosuhteissa
reilunpuoleisesti.

Jos kerta lenkit alkaa olkaa olemaan näin salamyhkäisesti järjestettyjä salatreenejä, niin mää en enää pongaa täältä mitään yhteislenkkejä, vaan ajelen sen mitä ajelen ihan omassa yksinäisyydessä s-----a  :Irvistys: .

----------


## mutanaama

Kandee varmaan alkaa taas käyttää vähemmän kryptisiä lenkurailmoituksia, ettei porukka kokonaan katoo lenkeiltä. Painettu teksti kertoo kuitenkin aika hyvin sen mitä on sovittu.

----------


## marco1

> Painettu teksti kertoo kuitenkin aika hyvin sen mitä on sovittu.



Ainakin viimeiseen edittiin asti.
On kai Diilerille vaihtoehtojakin olemassa, onkos se nosturivuokraamon etupiha nounou sitten tai Y-bön koulun parkkis tms.

Terapialenkit kelpais tännekin, lauantaina kaverin viimeinen kuuden jalan droppi oli kuitenkin aika raskasta katsottavaa. Jos vaikka tänään kävisi vähän kurvailemassa.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei me mtn ilmoiteltu suntaiaamun skouttauslenkistä kun tiedossa oli epämääräistä hortoiluilua oudolla seudulla ja polunpään etsintää.  Löydettiin sitä mitä etittiin joten seuraavalle lenkille voi jo ottaa muitakin mukaan.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Elikkäs 9.7.2012 olis lähtö Savion Wanhanveijarin(baari) parkkikselta, osoite Visatie 1. Reilun kokonen parkkis 24h pysäköinti, eli autolla tulijat pääsee parkkiin helposti. Lähtö aika 17.15 lähi alueita kolutaan/ pitemmällekin voi mennä(esim. Mätäkivenmäelle). Tahti rauhallinen, kikka mestoja koluten, pausseja sen mukaan mitä tarttee ja saman paikan junnaamistakin voidaan tehdä. Sää varaus. Eli jos ny sataa kaatamalla, mutta pikku sataista en välitä. Tervetuloa  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Banditilla zippoportaat vallotettu, jes.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Banditilla zippoportaat vallotettu, jes.



Missäs tälläset zippoportaat on?

----------


## mutanaama

Ylästössä. Itäpuolen kaltsien yksi nousu

----------


## marco1

Upper east sidellä noin niinkuin suurinpiirtein. Ja karttapaikkalinkkiä perään tässä joskus.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Jaajaa Ylästössä selvä. Se pyöritti siel pitkin Ylästö - Keskuspuisto alueit tos yks kerta. Et en edes tienny mistäpäin tultiin sinne tai minne mennään tuolta jne  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Valkoista viivaa, valkoista viivaa koko heinäkuu tähän asti.

Ai niin emäntä antoi mulle toimeksiannon. Jos jonkun rouva, tyttöystävä, sussu tai tytär on pyörää vailla niin nyt tarjolla moinen.
Peli on uutena Keravan Sportiasta 29.3.-00 hintaan 2.795,00 mk ostettu Crescent Åvan, runko mallia mummo, materiaali teräs, seitsemän napavaihdetta (Shimano),takana napajarru ja edessä vannejarru, väri punainen. Varustettu runkolukolla, kaksi avainta ja käyttöohjekirja tallessa. Pyörällä on valehtelematta ajattu alle 100 km. Pyörä siis toimii täysin ja on varmasti nyky markettipyöriä parempi. Ainoa juttu on, että päälli- ja sisäkumit on vaihdettu joskus 5 vuotta sitten kun puolison piti aloittaa pyörän käyttö, mutta se jäi yhteen kertaan. Nyt kumit saattaa olla parempi vaihtaa taas kun ovat mallia china. Säilytyksessä on tullut jotakin jälkiä runkoon, muttei pahoja. Pyörä on ollut aina lämpimässä säilytyksessä ja vettä ei ole nähnyt koskaa. Rahaa rouva haluaa ruokakassin verran eli 7*10 €. Tarkistan pyörän vielä huomenna ettei tullut puhuttua vastoin parempaa tietoa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Valkoista viivaa, valkoista viivaa koko heinäkuu tähän asti.
> 
> Ai niin emäntä antoi mulle toimeksiannon. Jos jonkun rouva, tyttöystävä, sussu tai tytär on pyörää vailla niin nyt tarjolla moinen.
> Peli on uutena Keravan Sportiasta 29.3.-00 hintaan 2.795,00 mk ostettu Crescent Åvan, runko mallia mummo, materiaali teräs, seitsemän napavaihdetta (Shimano),takana napajarru ja edessä vannejarru, väri punainen. Varustettu runkolukolla, kaksi avainta ja käyttöohjekirja tallessa. Pyörällä on valehtelematta ajattu alle 100 km. Pyörä siis toimii täysin ja on varmasti nyky markettipyöriä parempi. Ainoa juttu on, että päälli- ja sisäkumit on vaihdettu joskus 5 vuotta sitten kun puolison piti aloittaa pyörän käyttö, mutta se jäi yhteen kertaan. Nyt kumit saattaa olla parempi vaihtaa taas kun ovat mallia china. Säilytyksessä on tullut jotakin jälkiä runkoon, muttei pahoja. Pyörä on ollut aina lämpimässä säilytyksessä ja vettä ei ole nähnyt koskaa. Rahaa rouva haluaa ruokakassin verran eli 7*10 €. Tarkistan pyörän vielä huomenna ettei tullut puhuttua vastoin parempaa tietoa.



Hemputti just pari kuukautta sit ostettiin avopuolisolle Crescentin mummis tyylinen pyörä Lundbergilta Keravalta. On vielä samoilla specseillä kuin tuo myymäsi. HÖ  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Tänään jotain pientä kevytmetsäpööräilyä überpöljän tai muuten lähimaisemissa? 

Tarttisko joku tuota Ospreyn juomareppua? Vuoden ollut hyllyllä käyttämättömänä muovien kanssa. Sininen Viper 10 ja vaikka 70e niin on alle Saksan hinnan. Prkl. 
Sitten olisi vielä nuo aikoinaan uudesta pyörästä ostetut (F100, about -05) Foxin alajalat jotka maksoi aikoinaan ihan helkkaristi ja jäivät keulan vaihtuesssa käyttämättä varastoon. Taisivat maksaa pitkälle yli kahdensadan mutta jos edes 120e sais.

Tämän jälkeen kun heivaan mötkyn kengät kirpparille niin saan jo puolet uudesta takapunputtimesta tienattua.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mä kyllä ajelen taas tänään mutta espoon suunnalla, ei voi irtoo pidemmälle nyt.

----------


## mutanaama

Pahus kun olin eilen jo taluttamassa fillaria ryteikössä, ja nyt tarvis rakentaa tuota takapihaa.

----------


## PaH

> ... kun heivaan mötkyn kengät kirpparille niin saan jo puolet uudesta takapunputtimesta tienattua.



Jokonä oot keksiny mimmoisen laitat? 

Tuota kauppaa ku täällä ny käydään, niin tiedoksi et f-torilla on tarjolla yks Niksu Helius AC. Jos kenkään keksii minne ton vois
vastikkeellisesti hajasijoittaa, niin saap vinkata. Kauppaan johtava liidi palkitaan provikalla.

----------


## marco1

> Jokonä oot keksiny mimmoisen laitat?



Taannoisen sunnuntaitestin mallikappaleen tyyppinen (kiitos!) toki vahvimpana ehdokkaana mutta eipä ole varmaksi lyöty mitään. Keulakin ahistaa välillä ja molempien vaihtaminen on €€€€. Ja lomallakin pitäis käydä. 





> Tuota kauppaa ku täällä ny käydään...



Hyvistä tarjouksista vaan tiedotellaan tutulle porukalle, biznekset sitten muualla... etelä-juuroppalainen sääntöjen tulkintatapa käytössä. Va bene  :Cool:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu, Marco on oikeassa. Täällä mitään kauppa käydä, sehän on kielletty :Hymy: . Naamatutulle vaan pientä korvausta vastaan
tarjotaan priimaa. Toikin Crescenti löytyy loman jälkeen torilta ihan eri hintaan, hyvä ettei nollaa laiteta perään.
Juu hyvinki o täyttä priimaa, ku kumitki o pysyny ny 48 h kivikovana eli Cressu ei kaipaa mitään muuta, kuin somaa kuskia.

Huomenna skutsiajoa somewhere near iltasella ( 17.30 alkaen) ?

----------


## A-P

Skutsi ajoo pe 17 jälkee Ylläs-hallin parkkikselta suunta kait hallainvuori tai sit kivikkoon

----------


## marco1

Jälkikäteen jäin miettimään että missäs se valkoinen 'hilkotin oli pahan teossa kun rengastus oli tavallista järeämpi ja jälkiä en sattunut näkemään omilla kiemuroilla....
Dänks muuten.

----------


## PaH

^ vassokuu. Liki normireittejä ajelin paitsi välttelin muta/savisoosipätkiä sil puol jokke. Pienimuotoista porrasjumppaa.
Joku oli taas korvannu ilmasta hapen siite-ym. pölyllä joten paukut oli haaskattu puolessa tunnissa jo haltiavuoren 
etelärinteeseen. Kävin vielä kikkakallioilla mutkan mut siinä ne ajot sit oli. Kiekkokumivalinta todisti vaan laiskuutta.

----------


## marco1

^sakeaa on tuo hengitettävä kaasu/pölyseos.

Nyt on toteutettu "pyörällä töihin" -lupaus tälle keväälle - yksi kerta riittää. Lämmintä heti aamusta, mitenkähän sitä jaksaa ajaa takasin....  :No huh!:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sen verta pukkaa hommia alkuillaksi alkavan loman vuoksi, että hiihtohallille ei kerrotuksia ajaksi keritä, joten jää sitten toiseen kertaa.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ei pysty mitenkää irtoo Perjantain ajoihin  :Irvistys:  pitää vähän jeesaa kaveria fillarin remontissa.

Onks viikonloppuna mitään meininkiä vaikka toi sääennustus ei mitään parhautta ookkaan?

----------


## Jazman

> Elikkäs 9.7.2012 olis lähtö Savion Wanhanveijarin(baari) parkkikselta, osoite Visatie 1. Reilun kokonen parkkis 24h pysäköinti, eli autolla tulijat pääsee parkkiin helposti. Lähtö aika 17.15 lähi alueita kolutaan/ pitemmällekin voi mennä(esim. Mätäkivenmäelle). Tahti rauhallinen, kikka mestoja koluten, pausseja sen mukaan mitä tarttee ja saman paikan junnaamistakin voidaan tehdä. Sää varaus. Eli jos ny sataa kaatamalla, mutta pikku sataista en välitä. Tervetuloa



Jazman ja serkkupoika lähtee messiin. Lähden neljän maissa ajamaan toimistolta ja nappaan serkun matkalla kyytiin, joten eiköhän me ehditä Saviolle hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Jazman ja serkkupoika lähtee messiin. Lähden neljän maissa ajamaan toimistolta ja nappaan serkun matkalla kyytiin, joten eiköhän me ehditä Saviolle hyvissä ajoin.



Startti paikalla nähdään.

----------


## Jazman

Serkulle tuli este, mutta mut nähdään ainaki startissa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Eilisellä lenkilla onnistu ekaa kertaa Tuusulan varuskunnan aidan vierustan kierron kikka paikat, kaikki ykkösel läpi jee  :Hymy:  Yks OTB tuli aidan vierustan kierron jälkeen, jonka takia ny on peukalo vähä turvoksissa ja nivel rusehtavan värinen  :Kieli pitkällä:  Noo liikkuu onneks ni pystyy duunit tekemään  :Sarkastinen:  Pari päivää lepoa sormelle ja sit taas takas metikköön.

PS:Jazman laita sit kun kerkeet ni videoo tulemaan. Toivottavasti se mun OTB tallentu videolle.

----------


## PaH

> ..... niin tiedoksi et f-torilla on tarjolla yks Niksu Helius AC. Jos kenkään keksii minne ton vois
> vastikkeellisesti hajasijoittaa, niin saap vinkata. Kauppaan johtava liidi palkitaan provikalla.



Expired. Hajasijoitus käynnissä.

----------


## Jazman

Pitää laittaa videoo nettiin, kuhan ehdin editoimaan siitä sellasen 15 mins pätkän. Youtubeen en saa pidempää, eikä mulla ole vimeo-tunnareita (enkä jaksa tehdä).
Jospa sitä illalla ehtis...

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään lähtis letkeä setälauma Klaukkalan tornimäen juurelta leikkimään kalliolle maastopyöräilijää. Saap tulla mukaan enivan 18:30.

----------


## marco1

> Expired. Hajasijoitus käynnissä.



Onnea. Sisäsiistiksi opetettu Niksu matkaa sitten uuteen kotiin.

Pitää käyttää tuota omaa natisevaa lemmikkiä parilla veterinäärillä pikaisesti, mitä enemmän huoltaa sitä enemmän natisee ja naksuu. Tough love. 

Ilta vielä auki.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tänään lähtis letkeä setälauma Klaukkalan tornimäen juurelta leikkimään kalliolle maastopyöräilijää. Saap tulla mukaan enivan 18:30.



Hei. Itel alkaa kesäloma tos 6.8.2012 siit 12.8.2012 menee Tahkolla pyöräillessä, mutta sen jälkeen voisin tulla sinne etelään päin lenkeille mukaan. En omista autoa joten siirtymiset menee joko pyörällä tai julkisilla  :Sarkastinen:  Esim Diilerille voin hyvin tulla vaik pyörällä(onhan sitä Fillariosassakin käyty pyörällä) ja jos ei jaksa nii sit vaik bussiin tsygä  :Nolous:  Et älkää ihmetelkö jos rupeen hirveesti kyselemään tääl siin lomalla et "millon, missä ja minne"  :Vink:  Varottelen vaan jo täs vaiheesku kiinnostais ne etelänkin mestat mutku liikkuminen on vähän pidempi kestoinen projekt ilman autoa.

----------


## mutanaama

Yli kolmetuntinen setälenkki Klaukkalan upeassa teknisessä maastossa vei mehut ja meinasin heittää pelin kesken kaiken, mutta olin kostoksi jarruna loppuun asti.

----------


## apa

terkut ilolasta, tää on nyt uus tukikohta, lenkkejä saa tulla vetämään myös tänne että saa noi polut hyötykäyttöön

----------


## St0neyNut1

> terkut ilolasta, tää on nyt uus tukikohta, lenkkejä saa tulla vetämään myös tänne että saa noi polut hyötykäyttöön



Laitetaan mieleen. Ziponkaa on tullu Mätis - Ilolan ABC lenkki tehtyäkin. Tostahan pystyy comboomaan Ilola - Mätis - Tuusulan varuskunta - Zipon takametät lenkin  :Hymy:  Oma päässä oleva polku kartasto tosin päättyy Mätikseen.

----------


## Marsusram

> terkut ilolasta, tää on nyt uus tukikohta, lenkkejä saa tulla vetämään myös tänne että saa noi polut hyötykäyttöön



Ilolan kartasta on tulossa vähän päivitetty versio 25.7. rasteille, pitää ajella tsekkaamassa uria lähipäivinä.
Viimevuotinen:
http://www.pihkaniskat.fi/ar_gadget/cgi/reitti.cgi?act=map&id=95&kieli=

----------


## Lauttis

Minä voisin lähteä joku kerta ajamaan omat suosikkireittini Ilolan-Mätiksen nurkilla, kun vaan sovitaan ajasta. Eikä tuosta ole pitkäkään matka Sipoonkorpeen, jos polut loppuu kesken. Tuusulan varuskuntaa lähestyttäessä minun opastus alkaa sitten perustua enempi höpsismin keinoihin, eli tuurilla mennään. Saisi hyvän syyn hypätä taas maasturin selkään, kun on polkuajelu jäänyt viime aikoina turhan vähiin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Minä voisin lähteä joku kerta ajamaan omat suosikkireittini Ilolan-Mätiksen nurkilla, kun vaan sovitaan ajasta. Eikä tuosta ole pitkäkään matka Sipoonkorpeen, jos polut loppuu kesken. Tuusulan varuskuntaa lähestyttäessä minun opastus alkaa sitten perustua enempi höpsismin keinoihin, eli tuurilla mennään. Saisi hyvän syyn hypätä taas maasturin selkään, kun on polkuajelu jäänyt viime aikoina turhan vähiin.



Mää voin lähteä oppaaksi Tuusulan varuskunta - Keravan metiköt jos kiinnostaa täs lähi viikkoina?

----------


## apa

thanks kamut, pitänee sitten huudella täällä jos ajopäiviä ilmaantuu. Kävin tuossa simonkylänmäen ja ilolan kivilouhosmäen välillä kurvaileen , hyvää polkuahan siellä on ku vaan pyöriskelee.

----------


## PMT

Kaks setä  miestä kävi amupäivästä lähtien Keravan pohjoispuolen polkuihin tutustumassa, oli helvetin hyviä ylämäkiä ja vieläparempia pudotuksia. Hauskaa oli neljän tunnin edestä, tais molemmat tuntea jaloissaan kun kahviteltiin ajon jälkeen. Kiitos ajoseurasta.

----------


## mutanaama

Tiileriltä tänään iltalenkki alkaen kello 19:00. Pari tuntia ylästöä ja ympäristöä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tässähän täytyy aloittaa valmistelut.

----------


## marco1

Meanwhile in Lev inski:
- aivan käsittämättömästi sääskiä, en ole ikinä nähnyt yhtä paljon täällä.
- sääennustus ja raportti.
- viikon vinkki: älä törmää autolla peruuttaessa jos koukussa on pyöräteline ja pyöriä. Se saattaa harmittaa jonkin verran, varsinkin jos omasta pyörästä sattuu ratkeamaan takaswingi törmäyksessä 2 viikkoisen pyöräilypainotteisen loman ekana päivänä.

----------


## ellmeri

> Meanwhile in Lev inski:
> - aivan käsittämättömästi sääskiä, en ole ikinä nähnyt yhtä paljon täällä.
> - sääennustus ja raportti..



Vettä tuli*prkl*lapissa ja muuallakin,tulthin kotio qu renghat loppu ja väsy yllätti ja kyllä hinnat on kohonneet että ensikerralla harkittawa jurtha majoituksia.
Että pyykkäämistä riittää ajowermeissä. :Sekaisin:  missä kaikki sukat on.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kylläpä marcolla riittää vastoinkäymisiä fillarin suhteen  :Irvistys: .

Meanwhile in Etelä:

-Hyttysiä ei nimeksikään
-Kuivaa
-Hyvää ajoseuraa (mutikselle ja Sakulle kiitos)

----------


## ellmeri

> Kylläpä marcolla riittää vastoinkäymisiä fillarin suhteen .



Mulla meinas ja käywä vahinko,iso-syötteellä (mummelin)pyörä auton katolla ja hiihtosillan alitus .. :Sarkastinen:  hups!

----------


## marco1

> Kylläpä marcolla riittää vastoinkäymisiä fillarin suhteen .



Tyhmyydestä sakotetaan. Pyörähän on sinänsä mainio.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos vaan hooceelle ja Sakulle henkisestä tuesta ja hyvästä ajoseurasta. Taas sen huomas, että kyllä metsä, seura ja itsensä ylittäminen aina vaan parantaa oloa, teistä on isompi apu kuin arvaattekaan.

----------


## majis

> Kiitos vaan hooceelle ja Sakulle henkisestä tuesta ja hyvästä ajoseurasta. Taas sen huomas, että kyllä metsä, seura ja itsensä ylittäminen aina vaan parantaa oloa, teistä on isompi apu kuin arvaattekaan.



Tykkään. Ystävyyttä ei voi aliarvioida.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kiitos vaan hooceelle ja Sakulle henkisestä tuesta ja hyvästä ajoseurasta. Taas sen huomas, että kyllä metsä, seura ja itsensä ylittäminen aina vaan parantaa oloa, teistä on isompi apu kuin arvaattekaan.



Pitää tulla kattoo se narumäki joku päivä kun taas tuli ajettua ne portaat ylös kakskin kertaa putkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kiitos vaan hooceelle ja Sakulle henkisestä tuesta ja hyvästä ajoseurasta. Taas sen huomas, että kyllä metsä, seura ja itsensä ylittäminen aina vaan parantaa oloa, teistä on isompi apu kuin arvaattekaan.



Sitä varten ystävät on olemassa... auttamaan elämän sekä metsän mäissä.

----------


## Sw`

Olisikos kenelläkään sedällä orastavaa paksupyöräkuumetta? Mukluk kokoa pieni tarvitsisi uuden kodin, kun itse lähden tutkimaan eteläistä pallonpuoliskoa hiukan pidemmäksi aikaa ja matkaseuraksi pääsee järeämpi pyörä.

@HC Jeps, 15" tuossa lukee.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko se 15"

----------


## St0neyNut1

Noniin palaneen talon kallio kikkailut takana Zipon ja Kybällä Tsygäiliän kanssa. Peukalo vähän ärty loppu matkasta, mutta ei mitään pahaa. Taas tuli voitettua monia mestoja mitä ei aijemmin päässy/uskaltanu. Törkee vesi sade alkoi kilsa ennen omaa kämppää ja ny on pyörä iha moskassa  :Hymy:  Onse kummaku metässä pysyy puhtaana mut asvaltilla menee kuraseks  :Sarkastinen: 

PS:Sw` minnes etelään olet menossa pyöräilemään, jos saan udella(et voi olla kateelinen)?

----------


## Sw`

> PS:Sw` minnes etelään olet menossa pyöräilemään, jos saan udella(et voi olla kateelinen)?



Ei tuota reissua ihan puhtaaksi pyörämatkaksi voi sanoa, mutta sellaista maastoa tulee olemaan, että olisi lähes rikollista jättää pyörä kotiin.

Suuntana on: Japani - Uusi-Seelanti - Australia - Kanada, noin vuoden pituisena matkana.

----------


## PaH

Jättikokoinen peukalo Sw`:n valinnalle!





> ... Törkee vesi sade alkoi kilsa ennen omaa kämppää ja ny on ....



Varhaisella startilla kerkes liki 4h kuivilla kallioilla. Samoin km ennen kotia - H-vuoren pohjoiskantin nousun alussa ekat tipat,
2min myöhemmin saman mäjen eteläpään laskun alla jo läpimärkänä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Suuntana on: Japani - Uusi-Seelanti - Australia - Kanada, noin vuoden pituisena matkana.



Aika kivalta kuullostaa...

*kateellinen hymiö*

----------


## Lare

Pahiksella on taitaa olla G-formin polvarit? Jos muistin oikein, saisko pienen reviewin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Suuntana on: Japani - Uusi-Seelanti - Australia - Kanada, noin vuoden pituisena matkana.



No kylhän tuo kateeksi vetää  :Hymy: 





> Varhaisella startilla kerkes liki 4h kuivilla kallioilla. Samoin km ennen kotia - H-vuoren pohjoiskantin nousun alussa ekat tipat,
> 2min myöhemmin saman mäjen eteläpään laskun alla jo läpimärkänä.



Juup mekin oltiin lähtö paikalla 9.00 onneksi. Ni pysy sentään metässä kuivana.

----------


## kmw

Haen tytär14:vn heppaleiriltä to ja matkalla aattelin poiketa Kopparnäsissä. Kymysys: Paras liikkeellepolkaisu- ja pysäköintipaikka? Onko Marsu kuulolla?

Sw:llä mahtipläänit. Hyvää matkaa hänelle.

----------


## PaH

> Pahiksella on taitaa olla G-formin polvarit? Jos muistin oikein, saisko pienen reviewin.



On turtles-polvarit. Hankin ne reilu vuosi sitten kun totesin et mm. POCit (vanhempi v1) istuu melkein hyvin ja tahtoo 
välillä olla aikas kuumat. Mullon muistaakseni M-koko, kuitenkin niin että sen mittataulukon perusteella tilasin suoraan
G-formilta nuo ekat. Tuon ekan sovituksen jälkeen ajoa on tullut kai 700h ja mitään muita suojia en oo käyttäny.
Ekan puolen vuoden jälkeen totesin et jokunen lanka on purkautunu ja revin irtonaiset pätkät irti, tilasin jo varastoon
pari lisäparia et kun ekoista henki lähtee, on samanmoiset. Mut nuo mihinkään oo kuolleet - samoilla mennään vielä.
Olen konepessyt noita approx viikottain (+40c) ja eivät tunnu pahaa tuosta tykkäävän.

Istuvuus on 0 - 100 asteikolla 105. Noilla saap ajaa itteltään jalat alta ilman suojien asettelua. Ne on siinä mihin ne
laittaa - ei valu, ei kierry, ei pakkaannu taipeeseen sylttyyn.
Suojaavuus on yllättäny joka kerta kun sitä oon mitannu. Normikoluamisten lisäksi olen pari kertaa tullu vauhdilla lumpio
edellä kallioon, siihen asti ovat venyneet. Terävän kanttiin en vielä polvi eellä noilla kaatunu sillai isosti, sen saa joku 
muu testata. Ei nuo järeemmille suojille tietysti vertoja vedä, mut pitkälle noilla pärjää.

Nuo toimii vaan suoraan nahkaa vasten - reunusten silikonikumi ei pidä ainakaan niissä kankaissa joiden päälle noita olen
sovitellut. Mut noinkin soukkina istuvat passelisti taas minkä tahansa pöksyn alle, ml. tiukemmat windstopperitrikoot jne.
Pelittää hjuvin myös lököshortsien kanssa, pinta on niin liukasta ettei tiukempikaan lahkeesuu tarraa kiinni.

Marco1 kai kartoitti taannoin noiden saatavuutta ja saattaa tietää mistä muualta niitä saa kun sylttytehtaalta.
Sulla taitaa olla samanmoiset narujalat kun mulla, joten jos noita haluut testiin (tai vaikka omiks) niin mulla on
tuota mun kokoa vielä 2 paria jemmassa, mustina. Toiset joutaa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Haen tytär14:vn heppaleiriltä to ja matkalla aattelin poiketa Kopparnäsissä. Kymysys: Paras liikkeellepolkaisu- ja pysäköintipaikka? Onko Marsu kuulolla?



Itse olen yleensä lähtenyt Pikkalan uimakuopalta, kiertänyt ensin Timalabergenin ja siirtynyt sitten kohti etelää. 
Jos on vähemmän aikaa niin ajaa auton niemen kärkeen esim. Kallioniemen parkkiin.
Puhdistamon P-paikka golffin syrjässä on pieni, voi olla täynnä marjastajia.
Oppaaksi ei viikolla ehdi kuin iltalähtöihin.

----------


## mutanaama

Just tilasin G-vormin polvarit, XL-kokoa. 50€ rahteineen. Alvista ei vielä hajua.

----------


## marco1

Setäman can't jump... vajaa kolmituntinen alamäkisetti vuokrapyörällä riitti. En oppinut mitään mutta en myöskään rikkonut mitään joten tämä kelpuutetaan onnistuneeksi päiväksi. Jatkamme harjoituksia.

@Mutis
Mistä? Minulle tarjoaa halvimmillaan $140.80...

----------


## mutanaama

Ebay.com
Onkohan mua siten kuusetettu. Noi on siis vaan lyhkäset.

----------


## marco1

> Ebay.com
> Onkohan mua siten kuusetettu. Noi on siis vaan lyhkäset.



Jaa joku tommonen ebay-kauppakin on olemassa... mitä vielä, Björn Bori alkaa tekemään kalsareita ja kumisaapasvirma puhelimia?

----------


## mutanaama

Eikainy sentään. Joku roti.

----------


## Lare

Mä bongasin tämmösen G-formia myyvän firman.

----------


## Lauttis

Ja tämäkin löytyi, vaikuttaa heidän omalta UK lafkalta. Hinta huonompi kuin tuossa Laren linkissä.

----------


## marco1

> Ja tämäkin löytyi, vaikuttaa heidän omalta UK lafkalta. Hinta huonompi kuin tuossa Laren linkissä.



Eivät myy kuin tiettyihin maihin tuossa Uk-storessa. Laren linkki taitaa olla paras, mutta noilla ei ollut kaikkia kokoja toukokuussa ja ostin sitten Pocit. Tuolla olis kans http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/p...=6&IDBrand=304 tarjolla.

Enduroukkoja pitäis olla tunturi täynnä tänään, kai se on vuokrattava joku pyörä että pääsee itsekin vähän ajamaan. Ei muuten kirosanat riitä kun miettii tuota omaa tössimistä pyörän ja auton kanssa. Tavaroille nyt tieten se ja sama mutta hölmöily on perseestä.
Hauskana nippeliongelmana se että uudet takapäät tulee läpiakselilla eikä kumpaakaan nykyistä kiekkosettiä pysty konvertoimaan. No kattellaan, voipi olla että saapuminen kestää vielä hetkisen aikaa ja pitää laittaa Tiu ajokuntoon.

----------


## mutanaama

Ootko varma ettei 9mm sitten käy?

----------


## PaH

^^ pikalinkkukiekko + 12x142-perä on semmottinen yhdistelmä et tarttee insinööriä rakentamaan käyvät adapterit.
Ei oo nougou jos haluaa haaskata tarpeiks yhden x12 läpipultin;
- sorvauttaa +3,5 mm ylileveet pikalinkkupäädyt kummallekin puolelle semmosella ulkohalkaisijalla et istuvat 
dropauttien uriin
- katkoo läpipultin niin että pakan puolelle jää se vaan kierreosuus ja toiselle puolelle se kartiollinen pätkä 
- poraa kummankin auki niin et (ylilevee) pikalinkkuakseli menee lävitte
- pukee päälle kaikki kaapista löytyvät suojat ja lähtee testilenkille

Muoks: jahka ehtii niin aion tuota testata itsekin (nyt) virattomalla haaven-kiekolla

----------


## marco1

^Kiitos mutta tarvis ingen gör, all tittar -miestä myös tuon sinänsä hyvän vinkin ymmärtämiseen. En nimittäin ole koskaan koskenut tuommoiseen läpiakselihärveliin joten mielikuvitus ei oikein tässä riitä. 
Kattellaan miten hommat etenee tässä, kaikennäköistä viritystä jo käynnissä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Tänää Zipolla vaihdettiin tuohon mun 160mm van r ob foxiin pöly tiivarit ja öljyt. Ni vai semmosia taikoja Mckollaa sille tehnyt  :Hymy:  Vaimennus puolella olikin fitti patruuna eikä ob  :Leveä hymy:  Olipa hyvä, että tuli katottua. Nyt tietää et siel vaimennus puolel ei ole sitä 155mm öljyä et jos ne öljyt valuu pitkin alajalkoja ni sitä ei välttis ole siel enää hirveesti jäljel. Kiteytettynä on tämä itse huoltaminen opettavaa ja aivan per*eleen mielen kiintoista hommaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joku pidempi maastolenkki viikonloppuna, anyone?

----------


## sakuvaan

Myyty. Minne mennään?

ajoin tänään 57km.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Jos mentäisiin vaikka metsään... odotellaanko vaikka huomisiltaan ja sovitaan sitten?

----------


## sakuvaan

Skåg on hjyvä optio. Sovitaan vaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Hautajaisviikonloppu, katotaan sitten viikon päästä.

----------


## apa

voisin lähteä ajeleen

----------


## HC Andersen

Muo vois pitkästä aikaa kiinnostaa lähteä Laajalahti - Espoon keskuspuisto akselille eksymään.

----------


## mutanaama

Äääh, pakko se on tänään tuosta pyyhkäistä jonneki. Jos sitä vaikka ylästössä sitten kävis. Tiileri 19:30, tunti ajoa ja siirtymä himaan. Eiköhän se riitä tälle päivälle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tiilerillä nähdään!

----------


## sakuvaan

> Muo vois pitkästä aikaa kiinnostaa lähteä Laajalahti - Espoon keskuspuisto akselille eksymään.



Oisko keskuspuisto mitään? lähetääks Olarista liikkeelle?

----------


## HC Andersen

Tota noin niin, veli kmw heitti melko kovan ehdotuksen tuossa äsken kun oltiin ajamassa... Kopparnäs huomenna puolenpäivän jälkeen. Siellä ois ainakin kelit kohdallaan ja kerkeis aamulla virittää läskin maastokuosiin :Cool: . Miltä se kuullostaa?

----------


## kmw

Hmm hmm ... Kummiskin ilmestyi iskähommia aamupäiväksi. Jos startti olisi vasta 13.30 voisin ehtiä.

Kittos äsköisestä Ülasto-kierroksesta. Mukavaa oli. Komiaa uutta paanaa on sinne laitettu. Isot kiitokset lapiomiehille ja kivien kääntelijöille.

----------


## apa

fiiliksiä ilolan baanoilta

----------


## apa

no tyypit.. pitääkö tärskyttää jossakkii huomen LA aamulla tai puolenpäivän tienoil. hallainvuori, keskuspuisto, tai sit se espoo.

----------


## HC Andersen

13.30 voisi olla ihan hyvä aika ja paikkan tuo kopparnäs, kerkeis jopa hieman rakentaa aitaa aamusta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Tota noin niin, veli kmw heitti melko kovan ehdotuksen tuossa äsken kun oltiin ajamassa... Kopparnäs huomenna puolenpäivän jälkeen. Siellä ois ainakin kelit kohdallaan ja kerkeis aamulla virittää läskin maastokuosiin. Miltä se kuullostaa?



Kuulostaa kamalalta, ainakin jos ei pääse messiin. Ööga sai skraadee ja juilii.
Koordinantteja vaan lähtöön. 
On sielä muistaakseni makkurinkäristyspaikkojakin jottei tarvitse kylmänä syödä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Treffit vois olla vaikka Pikkalan vanhalla Essolla?

----------


## apa

missä tuo kopparnäs startti on

----------


## HC Andersen

Mun ehdotus ois jos tavattaisiin Pikkalan ABC:llä (51 varressa) klicks vaikka tuo kmw:n ehdottama 13.30 aikaan.

----------


## kmw

Passaa mulle. Jos kumminkin aamupäivän aikana taivas putoaa niskaan tai myöhästyn pahasti startista niin helistelen Hooseelle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olen ABC:llä 13.30 makkarapaketti völjyssä.

----------


## apa

Hieman menee pitkäks, tulee vieraita iltapäivästä joten lähden ottamaan lähimetsästä tuntumaa

----------


## sakuvaan

Selkee, siellä siis.

----------


## kmw

Onnistuuko lähtijöiltä kartan printtaaminen Kansalaisen Karttapaikasta? Koitin äsken ite, mutta meidän masina tilttasi eikä enää käynnisty. Jos Marsu lähtee vetomieheksi niin sit ei tartte.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ulostinta mulla ei ole ollut kohta yli 15vuoteen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä voin kohta yrittää ulostaa, viimeksi kun ajoin siellä niin pärjättiin ilman ulosteita. :Vink:

----------


## kmw

^hyvä jos noin. Mää en siellä ole ikuna vielä käynyt. Torstaina piti mennä, mutta meninkin jr:n kanssa irronnutta hammasrautaa kiinnittämään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa mukava setäqruisi, neljä rohkeeta meitä oli. Reilu 4 tuntia hyvää kalliota sekä lopussa hieman huonompaa sekä vettä.

Terveisin,

Harhaan Johtaja

----------


## sakuvaan

Olipa hassunhauskaa settiä, Rosmo toimi tuolla tosi hyvin.

Nyt palkitsen itseni Kebaalilla, röyh.

Kiitoksia harhaanjohtajille.

----------


## Marsusram

Ei päässyt pahasti eksymään kun oli meri vastassa

----------


## kmw

Oli paaljon hauskempaa kuin Linnanmäellä. Isot kiitokset Marsulle hyvästä vedosta ja harhauttelijalle hyvistä harhoista :Hymy:  Kopparnäsiin menen varmasti uudestaan!

Lippojen jälkeen tekemäni pikadiagnoosi meni pieleen :Irvistys:  Jonkin asteinen murtuma siellä kyljessä on.Ei pitäisi yrittää olla itteensä etevämpi. Jos ja kun osaa olla ihan hiljaa paikallaan niin kaikki on ok, mutta mm. Muklukin kaivaminen auton takakontista ei käynyt ihan käden käänteessä. Doh, pari vkoa se on pipi ja eiköhän se sitten siitä.

Olikos jollakin joku matkanmittauslaite päällä? Kilsakisaan pitää saada merkintä.

----------


## Pikke

Pahoin pelkään, että jos todellakin kyseessä on murtunut kylkiluu, niin ei parane parissa viikossa. Toki toivon, että pipi paranee pian.

*pusujapuhallus*

----------


## kmw

Eihän se tämmösellä vanhalla äijällä mihinkään parane kahdessa viikossa, mutta silloin jo uskoisin kivuttoman liikkumisen olevan mahdollista.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Oli paaljon hauskempaa kuin Linnanmäellä. Isot kiitokset Marsulle hyvästä vedosta ja harhauttelijalle hyvistä harhoista Kopparnäsiin menen varmasti uudestaan!
> 
> Lippojen jälkeen tekemäni pikadiagnoosi meni pieleen Jonkin asteinen murtuma siellä kyljessä on.Ei pitäisi yrittää olla itteensä etevämpi. Jos ja kun osaa olla ihan hiljaa paikallaan niin kaikki on ok, mutta mm. Muklukin kaivaminen auton takakontista ei käynyt ihan käden käänteessä. Doh, pari vkoa se on pipi ja eiköhän se sitten siitä.
> 
> Olikos jollakin joku matkanmittauslaite päällä? Kilsakisaan pitää saada merkintä.



http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...j6pubtdnjv936v

Shiinä

----------


## kmw

^dänks. Huima avg

----------


## sakuvaan

No eihän toi ihan sysipaska ole kun ottaa huomioon siinä on mukana tunnin grillaussetti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Olikos jollain jemmassa noin satamillinen 1 1/8" juustokeula? Kyselen kaiken varalta jos tulee loppuviikosta tarvetta, ei ole vielä tietoa jyrättyjen osien toimitusaikataulusta joten voi joutua niputtamaan Tiiun väliajaksi.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Olikos jollain jemmassa noin satamillinen 1 1/8" juustokeula? Kyselen kaiken varalta jos tulee loppuviikosta tarvetta, ei ole vielä tietoa jyrättyjen osien toimitusaikataulusta joten voi joutua niputtamaan Tiiun väliajaksi.



Mul on tuos toises konkelis 120mm foxi tuolla putki koolla. Et jos tuo 20mm ei ole liikaa lisää nii voin lainata. Ainoo on et se on 26" et etitkö 26" vai 29"? Myös mikä akselin paksuus, tuo 9mm pikalinkku  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Noooin, parin tunnin pulttien kiristelyn jälkeen löyty viimeinkin natinan syy. Hopen kävyn expanderi oli vähän löysällä.

lol.

----------


## mutanaama

Mikäs perkule siinä on kun ei tämä threadi pysy ensimmäisellä sivulla. Nooh enivei. Huomenna ajoa syväojalla tai jossain.

----------


## mutanaama

G-formit tuli tänään normaalin postin mukana. Rahteineen päivineen 48€ kotiin kannettuna, toimitusaika 8pv. Ei paha. Aika mukavan oloiset kapistukset.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä hain tänään astetta pienemmät POC:in polvarit Markukselta kun vanhat valahti koko ajan alas. Kokeilin aikani niitä uusia VPD 2.0 ja ne oli ainakin mulle pieni pettymys joten otin ne vanhan malliset.

----------


## sakuvaan

Oisko ajoa tällä viikolla, häh?

----------


## St0neyNut1

^
Täs on näköjään joku suojavarusteiden hankinta buumi menossa. Iteki ostin viime viikonloppuna Fox Launch kyynärsuojat. Käyvät oikein hyvin ainakin mun käsivarsiin M kokosina.

----------


## marco1

->Stoney
kaikki akselit käy mutta katsellaan miten tilanne kehittyy... Ts en tiiä mistään mitään vielä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> ->Stoney
> kaikki akselit käy mutta katsellaan miten tilanne kehittyy... Ts en tiiä mistään mitään vielä.



Ok. Laita vaik YV jos tulee tarvetta ni irrottelen sen sit tost tsygäst.

----------


## marco1

> Ok. Laita vaik YV jos tulee tarvetta ni irrottelen sen sit tost tsygäst.



Stop. ei tartte hajottaa pyöriä, saan tuosta the lovely missuksen pyörästä kyllä keulan samalla vaivalla. Setämiehillä saattaa olla niitä keuloja irrallaankin vai onkos esim. naapuri(tm) saanut Vyöhykkeen varastokirjanpidon täsmäämään...  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Loma on lopuillaan ja mökkeillyt on mökkeilty. Alkanut mökkihöperyys karistettu 3h ankaralla tuijotuksella valkoiseen viivaan.

Tässä painaa päälle nyt kesäleskeys ja ajohalut. Valkoista viivaa osaan seurata ihan yksin, mutta metsän puolella olisi kivempi jos olisi seuraa.
Eli mitä on porukat suunnitellu viikonlopun varalle ? Niin ja edelleen ajan siirtymät pyörällä eli joku max 10 km starttipaikan etäisyys Tiksistä kiitos.

Siis jos mä vielä kelpaan porukoihin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää on ainakin viikonlopun Porvoossa.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää meinaa la käydä vähän maastoilemassa. Tiileri kello 10:30 ja pari tuntia olis aikaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Tää meinaa la käydä vähän maastoilemassa. Tiileri kello 10:30 ja pari tuntia olis aikaa.



Tarjous josta ei voi kieltäytyä.

----------


## mutanaama

Vaikka olenkin Muklukin onnellinen omistaja, niin siitä huolimatta tulen Nikolailla arvokkaasti.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Olen Muklukin onnellinen omistaja.



Mitä mitä ??? Mulla on vasta päässä suunnitelmia Läskistä ja halvalla pitäisi päästä. Halvimmalla pääsisi varmasti Surlyn Necromancer Pugsleyn
raamin kanssa. Mut ku se on ruostemetallia ja painaa rutosti.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Stop. ei tartte hajottaa pyöriä, saan tuosta the lovely missuksen pyörästä kyllä keulan samalla vaivalla. Setämiehillä saattaa olla niitä keuloja irrallaankin vai onkos esim. naapuri(tm) saanut Vyöhykkeen varastokirjanpidon täsmäämään...



Roger. Pyörä olikin näköjään karkuun jo yrittänyt parvekkeel. Oli varmaan kuullu et olisin sen etujalat repimässä irti ku oli silleen heittäytynyt maihin  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Kävin vierailemassa eilen keravan puolella, ~45km ja yks 3cm peltiruuvvi päivän saldona, hienosti Stani paikkas kumin.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...  naapuri(tm) saanut Vyöhykkeen varastokirjanpidon täsmäämään...



 Kirianpidossa on yksi 150mm sveitsinihme ja yksi pajalla piileskelevä 100-130mm manitouvi fillaritta.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> keravan puolella, ~45km ja yks 3cm peltiruuvvi päivän saldona.



Mistä sieltä 3cm peltiruuveja löytää  :Leveä hymy: 

Oli näköjään lähtenyt viime lenkillä kävelemään osa ala ohjurista. Hi5bikes sano eip ole ny hyllys  :Irvistys:

----------


## PaH

^ mullon tommonen osa mustana ja joutavana jos tarttee. YV

----------


## mutanaama

Tulihan siitä sitten oikea setälenkki neljän urhoollisen voimin. Tai kahden, minä ja kuntoilija tultiin vaan mukana. Kodista kotiin liki 5h, josta osa oli ihan ajoakin.

----------


## Shimaani

Nyt mun matikka ontuu kun portilla oli kolme ihmettelemässä bokkerien mellastelua. *scratch*

----------


## PaH

> Nyt mun matikka ontuu kun portilla oli kolme ...



Seoli kai tää kun poistui kesken. Tnx - vimpautin futaa ohne macht  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

*pätsh* 
Nikolain ylettämän nitkumisen syynä löysällä olevat päittäiskiristysjutut.
Arpominen johtui melko väsyneestä saintista, joka muuttui huomattavasti täsmällisemmäksi momenttia "ihanhirmukiree" käyttämällä. Saattoi olla osasyyllinen seuraavaan:
Räminä taas johtui takarattaista, tai niiden kiristysruuvin ei kireällä olemisesta. Lääke kts edellinen kohta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taisi olla tämän päiväinen setäjaoston alamäkiosaston lenkki. Niin hirveä oli se Mutiksen sanoin enduropolku, jossa kaksi droppia meni tunkilla ja niiden välillä 
sattui vielä otb. Sen verta kylki on pipi, ettei viitsi enää iltasella mennä tarmakin puolelle. Muuten oli ihan mainio lenkki, mitä nyt vähän oli viileä keli.

Jo kerta Apasta on tullu lähimetsän asukki niin voisin joskus näyttää lähimetsän "parhaat" polut, joille ei "valitettavasti" sisälly mitään karmeita droppeja.

ps. onkos meistä tullut ihan oikeasti vanhoja, kun helteisellä terassilla kukaan ei tilanut kylmää alkoholijuomaan vaan ihan vaan kahvia, vissyä ja limpparia.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä katsoin tuoppia niin kaihoisasti, että emäntäkin kuuli väärin kun tilasin vishyä.

----------


## Shimaani

Mihnä uitussa te ootta käyneet mellastelemassa? Droppeja ja vissyä.... *puuf*
Kunhan tää telahärpättimellä ryskätessä murjottu persiinjatke tästä vertyy niin kyllä määkin lähren tunkkaamaan, nih.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nämä herrat ja joku ulkopuolinen on tehnyt kaksi ainakin mulle uutta enduro polkua, jonka toisen pystyn ajamaan alas asti seuraavan kerran ilman tunkausta, mutta
toista polkua en tule enää koskaan ajamaan vaan kierrän sen. Nämä siellä toisella puolella Ylästön tietä kuin Shimaani budjaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Aaaaa, siellä sähkötinlinjan nurkilla ne hubapätkät.  :Hymy: 
Häätyy muistaa ottaa oksasaksuttimet mukaan kun seuraavan kerran lähen juniorin eli Turbonuuskun™ kera sinne päin, se polku on paikoitellen melko kapoinen.
Joko on paksutin tilattu Kuntoilijalle?

----------


## mutanaama

Tää huiteli jo vezurilla kuin joku (kuuluisuus) konsanaan. Apa pilkko runkoja jatkettavalla sahalla, että nii sitä vaan muutamaan paikkaan tuli mutiksen mentävä reikä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Joko on paksutin tilattu Kuntoilijalle?



Mä oon harkitseva kuluttaja joten menee vielä pitkään pähkäillyn puolelle.

----------


## mutanaama

Mutta että osashan olla mukavat ja köykäset nuo g-formin polvarit. Polven paksuus on noin 39cm, joten menee just siihen XL:n ja L:n väliin.

----------


## Shimaani

Nuitahan häätyy joskus sovittaa jos vaan passaa?  Ovat mokomat niin hillityn väriset.... *grin*




> Mä oon harkitseva kuluttaja joten menee vielä pitkään  pähkäillyn puolelle.



 Pähkäily saattaa venähtää kun nuitten  saatavuus on melko kehno.

Muok: Rammstein  America (Live at Nimmes) ja lujasti.  Naapurin paljuilijat saa nyt taustamusiikkinsa ilmatteks kun mun talo haisee tulipalolle

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mistä sieltä 3cm peltiruuveja löytää 
> 
> Oli näköjään lähtenyt viime lenkillä kävelemään osa ala ohjurista. Hi5bikes sano eip ole ny hyllys



samaa se zippokin ihmetteli.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Nämä herrat ja joku ulkopuolinen on tehnyt kaksi ainakin mulle uutta enduro polkua, jonka toisen pystyn ajamaan alas asti seuraavan kerran ilman tunkausta, mutta
> toista polkua en tule enää koskaan ajamaan vaan kierrän sen. Nämä siellä toisella puolella Ylästön tietä kuin Shimaani budjaa.



Ne pari droppiahan on huisin hauskoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Alkaa taas voorumi pykiä, oliskohan aika hautaa noi eniten luetut valokuvaamio ja siklokrossaritopiikit?

Ja taustamusiikki  eiku lähenee -3dB tasoa.

----------


## marco1

> Nuitahan häätyy joskus sovittaa jos vaan passaa?  Ovat mokomat niin hillityn väriset.... *grin*



Keltaset saa helpommin.




> Muok: Rammstein  America (Live at Nimmes) ja lujasti.  Naapurin paljuilijat saa nyt taustamusiikkinsa ilmatteks kun mun talo haisee tulipalolle



Prkl. Saa sitä ukkosta odotella jos se etäinen ryminä tuleekin naapurin reteoista.

Edit: ny sataaa.
Edit2: ens viikolla saattaa olla ajokuntoinen maastopöörä alla, ei nyt vielä tuuletella...

----------


## Shimaani

Ttu mtn reteoja vaan 5 +1 ja sit vaan pääteasteen käryä nuuhimaan. 

Häätyypä tapailla paria tanssiaskellusta...

----------


## ellmeri

> Häätyypä tapailla paria tanssiaskellusta...



Meillä sataa ja jyrisee!! :No huh!:  kiitti **tusti*

----------


## marco1

Hmpf, en lähde kisaamaan tuolla vanhalla vaatimattomalla integroidulla virvalla ja 4.1 -systeemillä... muuteski kun muut oli ajamassa niin minä olin ingvarin liikkeessä.  :Irvistys: 
nyt välkkyy jo...

----------


## apa

tästä puhutaan

----------


## Shimaani

Kuuminta hottia - pyöräsienestys.  Testilenkillä sain muulillisen kanttarelleja  :Hymy: 
Seuraavaksi integroin sienikorin Pinkuttimen™ ohjaamoon...  :Cool: 

Edith: kukahan lie paksutellut Ülästön poluilla tänään? Ihan kuin BFL olis olluna rengastuksena

----------


## stenu

> *Uusi laji -* Kuuminta hottia - pyöräsienestys.



Ei oo, siis uusi  :Hymy: . Meidän perheessä on harrastettu jo monta vuotta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Kuuminta hottia - pyöräsienestys.  Testilenkillä sain muulillisen kanttarelleja 
> Seuraavaksi integroin sienikorin Pinkuttimen™ ohjaamoon... 
> 
> Edith: kukahan lie paksutellut Ülästön poluilla tänään? Ihan kuin BFL olis olluna rengastuksena



Ei ollu Edith, kuuhunlaskeutujalla ei löytynyt kuin pari kantarellia ja jonkun verran siivottavaa polkua.

----------


## lynxlynx

Tais sedät ajaa tänään salaa, mä näin  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Itse pyyhkäsit tänään plantagenin ympyrästä.

----------


## kharik

Onko muita setämiehiä enää lomilla? Meikäläisestä saa päivisin seuraa rauhallisille lenkeille elokuun loppuun. Vauhti ei tule päätä huimaan ku pääsin pyörän päälle viikko 3kk tauon jälkeen.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Vauhti ei tule päätä huimaan ku pääsin pyörän päälle viikko 3kk tauon jälkeen.



Äkkiä se vauhti sieltä lihas muistista löytyy taas  :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> (Vimeo Video)
>  tästä puhutaan



Mukavan näköistä menoa  :Cool:

----------


## lynxlynx

> Itse pyyhkäsit tänään plantagenin ympyrästä.



Pariinkin kertaan  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Larstaihin on vielä matkaa, mut kyselenpä näin alustavasti oliskos seta-väestä innokkuutta semmoselle 
4-6h mettä-kallio-mettäpööräilysessiolle välillä ap - ip tulevana lauantaina ? Tällä loppuu ajokielto (lääkärin määräämä) 
jo perjantaina ja ajokunto voinee olla tai sit ei, sääkin on tilattu. Ilmansuunta määräytyy sit jahka arvautuu
potentiaaliset lähtijät. Saap arpoo.

----------


## marco1

Arvontakone on ollut käynnissä jo jonkin aikaa eikä ole ihan selvillä se onko ajokuntoista jopoa vielä tuolloin. Mutta arvonta jatkuu.
Tämäkään selittelijä ei ole pahemmin ajanut kolmeen viikkoon, parit vuokrapyöräDH:t + muutamat kikkailut melkein sopivalla 14" Scandalilla ei vielä kuuhun vie mutta eipä ainakaan ylikunto uhkaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Mitä minttua??
Tää meni hankkimaan sen Hienon ja Upeen 2012 mallisen Saintin takavaihtajan lyhkäsellä häkillä. Stongassa tuttu äsäläks-naksutin. Mutta mitämax?? EIPÄ TOIMINU. Suostu vaihtamaan vaan kuus pykälää, eikä sitten millään koko sarjaa saatana. Kyllä käsin liikuttamalla meni vaikka rajoihin kauniisti, mutta naksuttimella ei tapahtunu mitään. Vaihdoin sen hienon upeen ja uuden  Kytkimellisen saintin tilalle rupuisen ja köyhän oloisen käyttämättömän ikivanhan (2011) Saintin Meediohäkillä, ja rajojen säätöjen jälkeen toimi sitten laakista. 
Selvästi muklukin vika, mutta miten???

[edit] Muklukkihan siihen oli syypäänä. "Paketissa tuleva mode converter pitää vaan eka ruuvata kiinni vaihtajaan". Kiitti Mikko.
En ole koskaan aikaisemmin joutunut tota tekemään, paitsi kolmesti ennen tätä. Mut silti vika oli mulkuttimen.

----------


## HC Andersen

> oliskos seta-väestä innokkuutta semmoselle 
> 4-6h mettä-kallio-mettäpööräilysessiolle välillä ap - ip tulevana lauantaina ?



Joo menossa ajamaan varmaankin tonne  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään startti syväojalta kello 18:30.

----------


## mutanaama

Nooni, taas saatiin yksi pettynyt Syväojankävijä lisää. Rauhalliseen tahtiin saatiin tunkattua reilu pari tuntia ja löydettiin niitä olemattomia polkuja. Tarvii näemmä ajella muutamassa paikassa vähän useamminkin. Perinteitä kunnioittaen sw` pyyhkäs ooteebeen alamäkilöisessä, ilmeisesti ilman sen suurempia vammoja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää möin rouvan pyörän pois sen ollessa Kreikassa, hih hih hii. (oli mulla kyllä lupa). Nyt rahaa on sen verta paljon, että kerran saisi pään täyteen baarissa tai sitten Thomsonin
tolpan.  :Sekaisin: .

sw` pyyhkäs ooteebeen. On ne Otb:t kyllä kamalia, mullakin rintakehä alkaa nyt olemaan lähes kivuton lauantaisen lennon jälkeen.
Maantiellä on kyll maar paljon turvallisempaa. Eilenkin ajelin 60 km eikä yhtään edes lähellä piti tilannetta  :Cool: .

----------


## mutanaama

Sä vaan lensit väärin, pitää ottaa päällä vastaan, ettei käy pahasti.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Nyt rahaa on sen verta paljon, että kerran saisi pään täyteen baarissa tai sitten Thomsonin
> tolpan. .
> 
> sw` pyyhkäs ooteebeen. On ne Otb:t kyllä kamalia, mullakin rintakehä alkaa nyt olemaan lähes kivuton lauantaisen lennon jälkeen.



Tottakai Thomsonin tolppa yhen baari illan voittaa  :Hymy: 

Sattuko sw` pahasti? Itelki peukalo viel hellä ku jäi kämmenen alle otb takia. Siittäkin jo joku kolme viikkoa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Heips vaan.

Onkohan mahdollisesti iltasella lähistöllä kuumaa ja hikistä poikaseuraa pusikon puolella tarjolla ?

nimimerkki: stemmi jäykkänä

----------


## marco1

Tämä kuva sopiikin yhtä hyvin ylläolevaan kyselyyn ja meikäläisen ajokkien tilanteeseen:


Illalla viisaampi illasta ja huomisesta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ymmärsiköhän joku mun tiedustelun väärin, kun täältä on porukka kadonnut kuin pieru saharaan. Suuntaan sitten yksin stemmi edellä lähimetsää fiilistelemään
hämyistä suvi iltaa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mutanaama

Tää kävi mulkuttelemassa kelvillä 65km työmatka-ajelua ja yläfemmashoppailua.

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään oli eka aamu kahteen viikkoon kun ei tarvinnut kierähtää sängystä alas ja kävely sujui muuten kuin tanakassa etukenossa raahustaen.  Sen kunniaksi Turbonuuskun™ kera Katoavaa Metsää™ ällistelemään, huamisesta mehtäpööräämisestä esitettyyn tiedusteluun vastaan naapurin ylläesittämällä kuvalla.  :Cool:

----------


## PaH

Kurvaan huomenissa klo 10 munkkikoskelle. Tällä kunnolla ei huomenissa eeppisiä retkiä synny, mut jos jokusen tunnin 
himmailuvauhtinen sessio lähikunnailla ketään kiinnostaa, niin teretulemast.

----------


## marco1

Minä tuun kans Munkkikselle. Valitettavasti olen sokerista joten osa ratsun säädöistä jää aamuun, jotain pientä arpomista takavaihtajassa vielä mutta muuten vaikuttaa toimivan.

----------


## Shimaani

Jos univelkasaldo kuittaantuu siten että aamusella herään niin saavun Munkkikoskelle.
Meni lenkinlopunajoitus hiukan pitkäksi, isompi lotina alkoi 10min ennen kotiovea.

Nimim.
_Kui Vai Lee_

----------


## sakuvaan

Mä löysin wanhan enskaspoorin joka oli kasvanu vähän umpeen, kävin (työ)kaluostoksilla ja nyt onkin hauska alamäkipätkä hoodeilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Jotain näprättäväähän pitää olla..
Marsun 44 taper varakeula oli nurkissa ja mietin sopisko jäykkäperään. Löyty runko ja siitä taas alkoi speksaus.
Yläfemmassa kävin pähkäilemässä värikoodaamista ja osasarjaa. 
Laitankin vanhat SLX/9v tähän ja uusin XT/10v palikat nopeampaan.
Värit ompunvihree-musta-valkoinen kuten runkokin. 
Vähän mallasin paikalleen Epun kampia ja muita palikoita:

----------


## sakuvaan

mulla olis mustat respondit missä olis vihree splätterikuvio ylimääräsenä..

----------


## marco1

Kivat ajot, tämä kuski kovin ruosteessa mutta ajamalla kai siitä selviää.
Muitakin kylän miehiä nähty ajohommissa... Shimua ei. Siitä Manitoobasta vois keskustella, pitäis ehkä laittaa T ajokuntoon.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei näkyny kahen tunnin Tiituilun aikana muita pöörääjiä.  Eikä kanttarellejä. Ärr märr märr.

Jos se natina ja paukunta ei tulluna äsken rasvatusta satulatolopasta niin sit pitää rasvaa jakkarankiskot tai menee herrrrmot.

----------


## marco1

Mikäs gummi se olisi sopiva edessä olevan HD:n kaveriksi? Sinne löytyy jo valmiiksi HD mutta joku pitävä / hiukkasen paremmin rullaava olisi hakusessa.
Sunnuntaille taitaisi olla ajoaikaa, sitä ennen lyhyitä piipahduksia aikataulun salliessa satunnaisiin aikoihin...

----------


## ellmeri

Mulla HD takana ja ARDENT edessä ohjattavuus mahtava ja pitoa löytyy  :Sarkastinen: ..laita tämmönen rengastus.

----------


## JackOja

> Jotain näprättäväähän pitää olla..
> FF29



Sää lähdit tuohon! Punnitsitko runkoa?

----------


## marco1

> Mulla HD takana ja ARDENT edessä ohjattavuus mahtava ja pitoa löytyy ..laita tämmönen rengastus.



 Eiku takarenkasta kyselin.. toisessa setissä on pieni -FA edessä ja Ardentti takana ja se ok helpolle baanalle.

----------


## Marsusram

> Sää lähdit tuohon! Punnitsitko runkoa?



1800g hewy rapalalla korvakkeen kanssa punnittuna, sivut sanoo 1.78kg/M-koko
Ei silti viitsi maalinpoistoon ryhtyä. Keulasta kevenisi helpommin.
- vaijereiden veto vähän mietityttää, ristiiin ei saa vedettyä kuin satulaputken kohdalla, pitää kait laittaa suoraan.

----------


## JackOja

> 1800g hewy rapalalla korvakkeen kanssa punnittuna, sivut sanoo 1.78kg/M-koko
> ...



Jaa noinkin paljon  :Sekaisin:  Kevyeksi mainittu jossain niin luulin että olis ollut vähemmänkin.
Toisaalta toihan olikin jotain enemmän kuin XC.

----------


## ellmeri

> Eiku takarenkasta kyselin.. toisessa setissä on pieni -FA edessä ja Ardentti takana ja se ok helpolle baanalle.



Niin mutku,Ardentilla ajaa missä vaan... :Vink:  ole mies ja kokeile.Tai tuu hawikselle ajamaan ja kokeilemaan,ajetaan kalliot ja juurakot.

----------


## marco1

Ei ehdi. Mieluummin menen katsomaan pellehyppyjä tänään.

Itse asiassa yllä mainittu "helpoilla poluilla" tarkoitti 90% ajoista mutta märälle tarttee jotain muuta. Ei tuo pikku-Ardentti (2.25 Lusti) ole kyllä semmoinen liimakumi jota silloin kaipailee.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ei ehdi. Mieluummin menen katsomaan pellehyppyjä tänään.
> 
> Itse asiassa yllä mainittu "helpoilla poluilla" tarkoitti 90% ajoista mutta märälle tarttee jotain muuta. Ei tuo pikku-Ardentti (2.25 Lusti) ole kyllä semmoinen liimakumi jota silloin kaipailee.



Mää luulin että 2.4" ai johonkin kilpuriin... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shimaani

> Mikäs gummi se olisi sopiva edessä olevan HD:n kaveriksi? ...



 Se vanha Virallinen setägummi™ eli Fat Albrecht.

----------


## ellmeri

> Se vanha Virallinen setägummi™ eli Fat Albrecht.



Tai Fät ARDENTTI.

----------


## PMT

Jospa mäkin sotkisin Marcon ajatuksia, Viime syksyn ajelin HD etusena ja takasena  ei ongelmia, tänä keväänä pistin Ardentit eteen ja taakse jos hiuksia halotaan niin HD voi ääri oloissa pitää jonkin verran paremmin , mutta en oo tuota Ardenti hei pois heittämässä  on se niin kiva pidoltaan ,tosin tuo lust versio ei kyllä saanut kehuja pojaltakaan ,niinpä hänkin vaihtoi 2.4 Ardenttiin.

----------


## PaH

> Tai Fät ARDENTTI.



Tuo 2.4" on nakkikumi, tuossa teille fät ardenttia -




Nappulan korkeus ja pito kasvaa 2.25" kumista 2.4":een saman verran kun 2.4":sta 2.6":een. Painossa ottaa takkiin alle 100g (toi ei oo
vaijeriraunanen reehoo-kumi vaan taittuva) mut pito lisääntyy joka suuntaan. Hävii silti esmes HD:lle pidossa joskohta voittaa rullaavuudessa.
Heittääpä huviksenne 2.4" ardentti nurinpäin takakumiks.

----------


## marco1

Pellehypyt oli loistavia, siellä se alkuperäinen Jerobeamkin oli mukana kameramiehenä. Kympistä pommilla alas, ei hiivatti...

Renkaaksi siis jotain jostain kun ehtii käymään tai tilailemaan jossain vaiheessa. Ihmettelin tuota takana olleen FA:n huonoa pitoa mutta tuohan olikin se viime vuonna pohjoisessa pilattu rengas... uusi toimisi taas hyvin. Koon puolesta 2.35" nimelliskokoinen HD on about maksimi taakse.

----------


## PaH

> ... uusi toimisi taas hyvin. Koon puolesta 2.35" nimelliskokoinen HD on about maksimi taakse.



Tuo HD on niin turpee et saat tehdä töitä löytääksesi leveempää. 2.4 Ardentti jää inan kapeemmaks, 2.4 Advantage ja RQ2.4 ovat yhtä leveitä ja 2.6 Ardeniitti on millin leveempi. Alle kiloisista kummiloista ei isompia löytyne.

----------


## ellmeri

Ai 2.6" Ardentti vaan millin leveempi,no just menis elluun mutta ei paljoa saa enään vanteessa olla heittoa että nappaa laitoihin tiukissa kurveissa jos vanne löystyy tai pinnat oikeen sanottuna.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huh huh, meinasin tehdä emämunan ja painaa tilausnappia uuden raamiin kohdalta, kunnes onneksi hankintakiima  
laukesi suutariksi. Pestään ja puunataan vaan tuota vanhaan peliä ja ajetaan sillä sen mitä osataan, mikä ei ole
kovin paljon.

Sen verta jäi kuitenkin hankintakiimaa ja Turnerin uudistus tuli mieleen, että kysyn,  onko sedillä tällä hetkellä joutilaana tarjolla hyvää ja halpaa 160 mm keulaa ? Kuntoilijasta kun on kyse, niin painotan erityisesti sanaa halpa. Tosin mikään kolme kiloinen verkonpaino ei myöskään kelpaa.

----------


## PaH

> Ai 2.6" Ardentti vaan millin leveempi,no just menis elluun mutta ei paljoa saa ....



Leveydessä hansdumpfiin (sama vanne ja sama paine) eroa 1 - 1,5mm, korkeudessa pari milliä.
Somasti tuo pyöri etusena alppilan lievästi kaltevissa alamäkilöisissä. Sopimisen puolesta mahtuu keviästi
mun äksee-pöörän perään, mut tää pitää nuo muhkut edessä.

----------


## ellmeri

> Leveydessä hansdumpfiin (sama vanne ja sama paine) eroa 1 - 1,5mm, korkeudessa pari milliä.
> Somasti tuo pyöri etusena alppilan lievästi kaltevissa alamäkilöisissä. Sopimisen puolesta mahtuu keviästi
> mun äksee-pöörän perään, mut tää pitää nuo muhkut edessä.



Okei,hyvä tietää. :Hymy:  kiitti.
Mualima mullinmallin! PMT-setä oli kävelylenkillä  :Sarkastinen: ???..

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mualima mullinmallin! PMT-setä oli kävelylenkillä  :Sarkastinen: ???..[/QUOTE]

Jos sitä painaa ikä eikä setä taivu enää satulaan.

----------


## ellmeri

> Sen verta jäi kuitenkin hankintakiimaa ja Turnerin uudistus tuli mieleen, että kysyn,  onko sedillä tällä hetkellä joutilaana tarjolla hyvää ja halpaa 160 mm keulaa ? Kuntoilijasta kun on kyse, niin painotan erityisesti sanaa halpa. Tosin mikään kolme kiloinen verkonpaino ei myöskään kelpaa.



Tee niiqu mä, mee willariosaan ja tilaa 160mm:stä setä-keulaa halawalla,ei ilkiä sanoa mitä sillä saa ja kaikilla tuunauksilla. :Sarkastinen:  ihan totta.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Jos sitä painaa ikä eikä setä taivu enää satulaan.



Hyvin se mondrakeri näemmä tänään kulki..

----------


## PMT

Kiitos Ajoseuralle, olihan hienoja alamäkiä pirullisia ylämäkiä teknillisiä osiuuksia droppeja , voiko tuohon 10km matkaan enepää pyytää,väittäisin muutamaa paikkaa jopa haastaviksi. lKyllä nuo Lintuvaaran reitit on selkeesti lähiseutujen haastavimpiin kuuluvia maastoja.

----------


## PMT

,En mä vielä niin vanha ole etteikö pyörä kulkis vaikeemassakin maastossa, sen varran haastavassa maastossa oltiin Sakun ja Mckollan kassa. Ei heti uskois että tuossa Espoon rajoilta löytyy noin hienoja maisemia pitkiä haastavia jyrkkiä alamäkiä ja vastaavia ylämäkiä, mutta hauskaa oli 10 km verran. Kiitos vettäjille.

----------


## sakuvaan

Väittäsin että tolla lenkillä siirtymä - polkuosuus oli aika helvetin hyvin kohillaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

Leppälintuvaaralle täältäkin pinnat. Hallainvuoreen verrattuna saman verran ajettavaa ja siirtymälle löytyy virikettä
kun munkkikselta ajaa kikkakallion kautta kaarenmäkeen, radan yli malminkartanon kallioiden kautta, täyttömäen
ympäri pohjoisen kivipolun kautta ja sit uusimäen erämaan lävitte.

----------


## sakuvaan

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...pb9ovqgo9j6f01

Tuossa eilisen jälki.

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään vois rymistellä varovasti ja hiljaa vaikka kello 18:00 alkaen munkkikoskelta jonnekin.

----------


## PMT

> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...pb9ovqgo9j6f01
> 
> Tuossa eilisen jälki.



En mä ymmärrä mitenkä ja missä järjestyksessä noita ajettiin , parikertaa havaitsin että tässä oltiin just, mutta kun katsoo tuota lenkkiä niin tuntuu että samoja polkuja ois ajettu niin perhanasti.

----------


## sakuvaan

Pöörts träkkerin heikkous on kyllä se että se ei näytä ajosuuntaa niinkui garminin vermeet... kyllähän me pari pätkää ajettiin parikertaa uusiksi mutta ei kovin pitkiä osuuksia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Ja tollanen siitä tuli kasattua. Koeajolenkki vähän venähti kun alkoi filon idea valjeta. :Cool: 
On tää 29 jäykkäperä ihan erilainen kuin toinen 29 jäykkäperä. Saa jäädä, heitän jotain muuta kierrätykseen.. Pitää laittaa isompi jarrulevy ja Ardentti vielä eteen.
Samalla tuli nuita L-vaaran enskoja tutkittua ja siivoiltua. Ei kotinurkilla tule niin ajettuakaan kun on olevinaan liian tuttua.

----------


## kmw

^komea, tyylikäs, hieno, vikkelänsukkelanoloinen ...... tähän semmonen isompi peukalohymiö.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt mää lähden apetta ostamaan, mutta onkos iltaselle setiä Munkkis/Diileri hoodeilta lähdössä metsään ?

----------


## ellmeri

> , heitän jotain muuta kierrätykseen.. .



Voin ottaa tänne jonkun 29:n kierrätykseen jos tilat ei riitä.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## St0neyNut1

No nii nyt ollaan takas Tahkolta. Tuli tutkittua vähä enemmänkin, jaa välil homma oli vähä pyörä patikointia  :Hymy: 





Ja sitten siistiä ajettavaa.



Mahtaavaa oli 6 päivän verran. Ei loukkaantumisia, ei kalusto vaurioita(lähel oli). Ny en kato tohon pyörään ennen maanantaita. :Leveä hymy:  (Kuvassa Kybällä Tsygäilijä)

----------


## mutanaama

Olisko sunnuntaille ajoseuraa joskus kolmen jälkeen. Klaukkala, rajamäki, keskuspuisto akseli käy

----------


## HC Andersen

Flunssa, ei pysty.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mutis, mä kerkeisin vaikkapa Munkkikoskelle neljäksi.

----------


## mutanaama

Lähetään sitten siitä, että munkkiksella kello 16:00

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jep, vaikkei sieltä munkkeja saakkaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## mutanaama

Nii ja tää ateisti ei edes anna.

----------


## Shimaani

> Jep, vaikkei sieltä munkkeja saakkaan.



 Kui?

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Kui?



Noko mä luulin niiden olevan kesälomalla vielä. Keula hajosi siirtymällä m-koskelle ja en päässyt Mutiksen kanssa kaatuilemaan. V-käyrän ollessa 
tapissa kävin M-koskella kääntymässä, mutten ostanut munkkia.

----------


## mutanaama

Me käytiin marcon kanssa liki parituntinen laiskan miehen tunkkauslenkki ilman tunkkausta. Takavaihtajasta on tullu ny automaatti, tarvii huomenna hiukan päivitellä osia.

----------


## marco1

Jes, perinteistä mukavaa setäpöljäilyä metsäsäsä vajaa pari tuntia hyvässä kelissä. Uudestaan lähiaikoina.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sedät niin kauniisti puhuvat jousikeulasta ja onhan mullakin omaa kokemusta jousi Sektorista, niin panin semmoisen DPC Sektorin tilaukseen. Olisi 
ollut Kyllikki vai Lyrikki se viralinen setäkeula mulle ja Turskalle turhan hurja. Kohta on Turneri uudistettu keulalla, ohjaamolla eli lähes uusi pyörä
on kohta alla. :Hymy:  En mää mitään uutta joustopyörää tartte, kun en osaa enkä uskalla edes ajaa tällä nykyisellä oikeaan Setätyyliin.

ps. Apa nähty pe iltapäivästä salaharjoittelemassa Hiekkaharjussa.

----------


## ellmeri

Mitäs sellanen Kyllikki bungaa.?ja mistä tilasit. Mitäs siinä on joustoa kun on täydessä erektiossa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Täydessä vedossa Sektorissa on perusmiehekäs 15 cm erektio ja semi-erektio on 120 cm. Saksalaisessa erotiikkasupermarketissa (B-C) nyhtivät siitä multa 315,-. 
Tuon pitäisi olla ihan soiva värkki mun ajeluun.

Mä en osaa kyllä auttaa tossa Kyllikki asiassa.

----------


## mutanaama

Automaattiselle vaihdolle tais olla kolme osasyytä: Ketju kulunu reilusti yli prosentin, ajettu joku 1500km, koskahan sitä muistais vaihtaa ajoissa. On ketjua, on tulkkia ja löytyy työkalut. Mutta ei vaan muista. Vaihtajan rissan lakru paskana ja yks hammas poikittain ja sitten takarattaan pakka oli hajonnu ja joku väliprikka oli menny murusiksi. Ilmankos rattaat tuntu vähä irtonaisilta.

Uutta saintia en sitten millään saa osumaa ysipakalle. Olkoot prkele.

----------


## sakuvaan

No ylläri. Uus saintti on Dyna-Sys eli 2:1 vetosuhde, tehtävä mahdoton.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Varmasti vartin tappelin ennenkuin annoin periksi. :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

> ....Uutta saintia en sitten millään saa osumaa ysipakalle...



 Ehhehee, kyllä setälaumassa jollakulla on niitä vanhoja Saintteja orkkislaatikoissaan odottelemassa joskö isäntä kääntäis liian likeltä kiveä ja pääsis päivittelemään....

----------


## mutanaama

Oli mullakin vielä eilen. Nyt on omat varastot ehtyneet meediosainteista, yks uudenmallinen shortti olis.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi mahoton mikä säkä kävi mulla. Hesalainen setämies Juminy kutsui maalaisserkun Hesaan ajamaan ja kun kuuli Kuntoilijan murheen, että peli on rikki enkä voi tulla,  niin lyötiin käteen uuden karhea Titus El Guapo. Juminyn vedossa kierrettiin koko Laajasalo. Oli kuulkaa kamalaa tekniikkapolkua ja semmoisia hurjia laskuja, joissa Kuntoilija oman terveytensä vuoksi tunkkasi, mutta Juminy vaan reteesti laskia alas. Lisäksi näytti ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle vielä uskomatoman hienoja näköalapaikkoja. Oli mainio lenkki ja El Guapo oli oiva peli, kiitos Juminy pyöräntestiajosta ja hienoista poluista.

----------


## marco1

Kilkuttimessa ainakin taisi olla uudet S-jarrut joten kysytään täältä:
Olikos noissa uusissa Shimanon levyjarruissa jotain erikoista tuon ilmaamisen kanssa? En ehtinyt eilen vielä kokeilemaan ilmausta mutta erehdyin lukemaan ohjeet, oli jotain ihmekippoja ja plungereita ilmauksen apuvälineinä. 
Kuvittelisin ettei tuossa mitään merkillistä ole vaan tökätään ruisku + letku satulan nippeliin ja ruisku kaffaan kiinni ja aletaan huljuttelemaan aivan samaan tapaan kuin aikaisemminkin?

edit: vitosen näkyy tuo ihmekuppi maksavan että ei ole kuin laiskuudesta kiinni.

Ja naapuri S:n kanssa pitäis ehkä keulailusta keskustella kun ehtis.

----------


## PaH

^ nuissa mun äksteeärrissä tuli matkassa pussi, jossa oli satulan päähän vaihtoehtonippa kans (semmonen johon
saa kierteellä letkun pään kiinni). Isompaa ilmausta en oo tarttenu tehdä, mut lyhensin kummankin pään letkut
ja silloin testasin et ihan normisyteemillä ilmautuu. Käytössä oli hienostuneesti reverbin ilmaussetti.

Mulla(kin) on toi ihmekuppi jos lainaan tarttet. 

On kovaa tavaraa nuo orkkisletkut sisätuubiltaan - säätämöstä ei löytyny kun formulan inserttejä ja meinas
mennä sormi suuhun sitä paikalleen nuijiessa kun letkuosastoa lyhentelin.

----------


## Marsusram

Shimanon ohje
Uusissa näyttää olevan kuppi lisätarvikkeena, o-renkaalla tiivistettynä, joku stopparitikku ajaa venttiiilin virkaa.
Eiköhän tuon voi hoitaa oman mielikuvituksen avulla. (miten ruiskun saa kiinni kahvaan?)
Jarruletkun lyhentäminen onnistui ilman ilmaamista kun ennen katkaisua puristi kahvoista öljyä mäntiin ja liittämisen jälkeen sieltä kahvoihin.

----------


## marco1

SLX:ien mukana tuli insertit, helmet ja muut asennusroinat mukana mutta ei varanippoja. Letku oli tosiaan kestävää tawaraa sekä leikata että asentaa mutta kyllähän sekin totteli woimaa. Ilmausta ei toki tarvis jos se letku ei olis lipsahtanut kädestä kriittisellä hetkellä mutta nyt ei oltukaan Strömsössä.
Shimanskin ohjeet on periaatteessa fiksut mutta pitäisi olla vähän reilummin tuota mehua täyttöä varten kuin mitä tuossa minipullossa on.

Eiköhän tuosta takajarrusta saa hyvän ilman noita lisäkilkkeitäkin ja jos ei saa niin sitten luetaan ohjeet uudestaan ja hommataan oikeat työkalut. Rouvan pyörässähän ne on muutenkin. Kiitokset kommenteista.

Tehoa ainakin on ihan kiitettävästi jo vajailla sisäänajoillakin.

----------


## PaH

> ...Eiköhän tuon voi hoitaa oman mielikuvituksen avulla. (miten ruiskun saa kiinni kahvaan?)
> Jarruletkun lyhentäminen onnistui ilman ilmaamista ...



Aineskin noissa mun kaffoissa on ilmauskorkille samanlainen sisäkierre kun mitä mullon ruukannu noissa
muissakin olla. Formulan pruutta kävi, samoin nuo reverbin matkassa tulleet. Liekö muissa tuoreissa shimanskeissa 
toisenlaiset viritykset?

Emmä noiden erinomaisuudesta vielä oo vakuuttunu. Mahtaneeko nuo kahvojen plastiikkimännät talvee kestää?
Tehoa noisson älskisti - hyvin pärjää onelle vertailussa ja normipaloilla myös hiljaiset ovat - helpommat keskittää 
kun vormulan vehkeet; toleranssit ei oo yhtä ahtaat. 
Mut enempi tykkäsin formulan onen tuntumasta, tuo kaksvaiheinen liike hiukan närästää.

----------


## PaH

Tiedä liekö herrat noteeranneet, mut larstaina on taas mtbcf:n perinteinen 4K- rullailu. Reitti mahtanee olla liki 
männävuotista eli Campolta starttaa, pohjoista kohti kurvaillen ja kuusiksen kautta kaakkooseen. Ryhmiä ei 
liene lukuisia joten laumakoot kasvavat - lystiähän noissa ain on.

Onks tonne suuntaamassa ken vai kiinnostaisko vähempiväkinen semi-eeppinen ekskursio jostain jonnekin
päin? Arpominen käynnissä täälläkin jotta mitä tekis, mut jos innokkaita löytyis niin voisin eksyttää halukkaita 
vaikka ässkorven tai willin lännen suunnissa sopuisaksi katsottavan ajan. Niih?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Pahiksella on aina hyviä ideoita, mutta passaan silti a) filo rikki b) marja- ja sienimetsä kutsuu.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää vielä arpoo mitä tekee. Saattaa olla että aika-avaruuden vääristymän takia ei tunteja hyrräilyyn vaan ole riittävästi. Langon säätämön rakentamisen auttaminenkin lienee melko tärkiää hää kun oli mua kovasti auttamassa aiemmin.

----------


## ellmeri

Mää meen ainaskin jos jaksan ja wiittin kun on niin läheltä lähtökin vaan 10-11km noin linnuntietä jos menis niinqu lentäen.

----------


## juminy

> Hesalainen setämies Juminy...



Sentään setä ole.





> kiitos Juminy pyöräntestiajosta ja hienoista poluista.



Tän Laajasalon Shaitseeing-reitin on valitettavan moni joutunut kokemaan, hyvä ettei ihan pieleen menny tällä kertaa. Ja kiitos vaan itelles ajoseurasta, jos Alpinea haluat testata, niin ruuvataan ne 520:t siihen joku kerta. Kävin tänään taas Guapoa retuuttamassa ja kyllä haaskoo olj. En osaa sanoa kumpi olis mieleisempi, Apina vai Guona. Molemmissa puolensa.

----------


## marco1

->PaH
Lauantai on varattuna ulkoiluun ja mulle oikeastaan kaikki vaihtoehdot noista esitetyistä on hyviä. Päätösprosessi käynnistettäköön.


Talvikenkä: http://singletrackworld.com/2012/08/...l-winter-boot/ ?

----------


## mutanaama

Taas yksi joulupukin konttiin tilattava tuote.

----------


## apa

Tää lähtee Rullaan neloskoota,mukaan kaikki satulaan kykenevät!

----------


## ellmeri

> Talvikenkä: http://singletrackworld.com/2012/08/...l-winter-boot/ ?



Noi vois olla hyvät,ei mene lumet kenkään sisälle. :Cool: simpasissa 45 mulla,mitkä olis sitte tollasissa?

----------


## kmw

Mielenkiintoinen kenkävinkki Marcolta. Thnx hänelle.

----------


## marco1

En tiiä sitten enempää noista kengistä, omista Celssiuksista vaarassa pohjat tippua tämän talven aikana joten pitää katsella vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## marco1

äSLXät ilmattu perinteisellä menetelmällä onnistuneesti, business as usual, ei mitään merkillistä.

Mites tuon lauantain kanssa, vähäväkisten oma reissukin alkaa ehkä pikkuhiljaa houkuttaa eniten.

----------


## PaH

> Mites tuon lauantain kanssa, vähäväkisten oma reissukin alkaa ehkä pikkuhiljaa houkuttaa eniten.



Juuh. HeikkiKoo vahvisti klupin sivuilla et vetäjiä / ryhmiä on neljä joten mun matematikka sanoo et nou_gou. 

Vähäälyisten retkueeseen taitais olla tulollaan vaan met. Ainakaan mulla ei oo muuta tietoo. 
Mulla olis aikaa approks kolmeen. Aiemmin tarjotuista vaihtoehdoista molemmat käyp, ässkorpeen jos mennään niin
voisin noukkia ja palauttaa sut teiksin huudeilta. Jos länteen suunnataan niin sit vois startata munkkikselta. 
Kilauttele vaiks.

----------


## marco1

9:30 Munkkikselta muistaakseni etelän kautta länteen tms. Muutaman tunnin setti oli suunnitelmissa, valkoinen ratsu edellä ja puolimusta perässä ainakin lähtee.


Shimulla oli uusi tarra autossa, en nähnyt mitä musta hahmo esitti...

----------


## Shimaani

Se bokkerinpäätä esittävä tarra on ollut siinä niin pitkään että on jo haalistunut. :Nolous:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä taidan huomenna ajaa rälläkällä uria betonilattiaan :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:

----------


## PaH

> 9:30 Munkkikselta muistaakseni etelän kautta länteen tms. Muutaman tunnin setti ...



Tnx marcolle. Nasta lenkura. Paikoin ihan u*tun pliukasta - siellätäällä oli sadellu enemmänkin.
 Tais olla eka kerta tänä suvena et pääs kaffelle leppävaaran krtanon liepeillä olevaan kaffelaan. 
Onnistuin loppulenkuralla vielä puhkomaan Ikonin. Oma moka.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä kävin vaan mulkuttelemassa parituntisen via haltiala/kaatuilukalliot ja pakenin takas kotiin.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää ei tnn polkenna metriäkään kun Mokkanokalla™ on saattohoito peällä.
*puuhmio*

----------


## marco1

> Tnx marcolle. Nasta lenkura. Paikoin ihan u*tun pliukasta - siellätäällä oli sadellu enemmänkin.
>  Tais olla eka kerta tänä suvena et pääs kaffelle leppävaaran krtanon liepeillä olevaan kaffelaan. 
> Onnistuin loppulenkuralla vielä puhkomaan Ikonin. Oma moka.



Kiitos issellenne, minä vaan läähättelin siellä perässä hyvin katsotuilla poluilla. Liukasta oli paikoittain.

----------


## Pastu

Ja uppista tällekin ketjulle  :Hymy: 

Varmistaakseni, ettei keskustelun laatu ei pääse liian korkeaksi, lisään määrällä korvatun kotivideon

----------


## mutanaama

Heh, hyvähän tuo oli.

----------


## p bonk

> Taas yksi joulupukin konttiin tilattava tuote.



Heti mulle tollaset kengät ensi talveksi.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos niitä joku vaan jostain löytää, niin laitetaan vaikka kimppatilaus.
Kuinkas moni olis mukana.

----------


## marco1

Heh, back from the dead ainakin väliaikaisesti:

jämäosilla, keula ja takakiekko lainattu muista vehkeistä. Ruma som fan mutta kai tuolla vieraileva tähti ajella illan tai kaksi.
Jos joku näillä linjoilla roikkuva haluaa vaihtaa normaalin Motion control -pötkylän ilman kaukosäätöä tuohon kaukosäädettävään Blackbox -pötkylään niin yv:tä kehiin... 

Kenkäfetissit riippuu vähän lopullisista hinnoista, Lakea on muistaakseni saanut välillä tuota selvästi halvemmalla jostain lähempääkin. Lämmin ehkä.

----------


## marco1

Kadonnut setämies?

----------


## marco1

1999 oli aika mainio ajoreissu tuonne ylemmäs:

----------


## PaH

Chainsuckin sijaan iski forksuck. 160mm pumputin muuttu huollossa 145mm joustavaks. Sama huoltosetä sit 
avas yhtä ruuvia ja psiuuh - pumputin kasvo pidemmäks kun uutena, nyt 167mm. Kuka se väitti ettei SKF:n
tiivisteet oo tiiviitä ?

muoks: käykää altaanvarressa ennen talven tuloa, vuotava kulma niin kuiva ettei saa ees renkaita likaseks

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minäkin saan Turnerin ehjättyä kunhan kerkiän hakea viimeiset palikat postista ja säätää ne paikalleen. Tänään pitää
kyllä mennä maantielle, kun keli on vielä hyvä ja huomenna sataessa on hyvä kellarin hämärässä otsalampun keilassa
osat laittaa paikalleen. 

Kävin sitten aamulla vaa'alla ensi kerran sitten toukokuun, kun tuntui vähän paita navan seudulta olevan pinkeä.
Ja kas kummaa, on noissa makkaroissa ja jäätälöissä ihan oikeasti energiaa, kun roppaan on jäänyt niistä varaenergiaa 
peräti neljän lisäkilon verran. Toivottavasti syksy on lämmin ja kuiva niin helpottaisi kovasti tuota minun kevennysprojektia.

----------


## mutanaama

Erittäin hyvää ja innostunutta ajoseuraakin olis varmaan jossain tarjolla, itse ajattelin tarjoutua toisenlaiseksi vaihtoehdoksi tiileriltä lähtien kello 18:00.

----------


## marco1

Taidan päästä aikaisintaan puoli ysiltä metsään. Joku vois muistuttaa puuttuvista etujarrulaikan pulteista jos olen kevytversiolla liikenteessä...

Editzö: fok. Ilta-ajeluksi yksin

----------


## ellmeri

> Chainsuckin sijaan iski forksuck. 160mm pumputin muuttu huollossa 145mm joustavaks. Sama huoltosetä sit 
> avas yhtä ruuvia ja psiuuh - pumputin kasvo pidemmäks kun uutena, nyt 167mm. Kuka se väitti ettei SKF:n
> tiivisteet oo tiiviitä ?



Höh! mulla sama jutska mutta selkärangassa,kävin kiropraktikolla ja se hiplaili selkäruotoa niin awot ja harashoo...
Nyt pelittää selkäruoto ja niskan camperit niksautettiin 10 astetta liikkuvuutta lisää vasempaan ja oikeelle.
Tässä taisi olla 4-k:n hyytymisen syy kun ei oikeen latu riittänyt maastossa. :Sarkastinen:  no pariviikkoa ny huilitaan...

----------


## mutanaama

Tackbra ajoseusta tai jotain. Kaiken kaikkiaan 3h hyrräilyä pitkin pikitietä ja maastoa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Turneri on taas ehjänä, joten jos huomenna pääsisi testilenkille.

Kyllä eilen hymyilytti maantielenkillä. Rusutjärven lähellä oli maantiepyörä ojassa yksin  ja minä siinä hidastamaan, että mikä on homman nimi. 
Siinä oli näköjään neidolle tullut hätä ja siinä hän töyrään päällä puskan vieressä värkki tiellä päin helpotti oloaan.

----------


## marco1

Käytiin eilen ajelemassa Ö-polkuja uudella miehityksellä ihan hyvällä menestyksellä. 

Vinkki vuotavan kulman kuivuudesta piti kutinsa, tosin siitä vierestä ylös länteen ja alamäkeen oli puu katkennut hartioiden korkeudelta polun päälle. Nyt se on siitä korjattu pois ja ilmeisesti mustelmilla selvittiin.

----------


## Shimaani

Turbonuuskun™ kera hiffattiin se perin uittumaisella korkeudella (ja ketkussa paikkaa) ollut puu eilisehtoolla ja meinasin tänään käydä sahan kera paikalla vaan eipä siis tarvihekkaan.  :Cool:

----------


## PaH

Pitää varmaan alkaa harkita lajinvaihtoa. Alkaa nuo ampparinpistokset hiljalleen kyrsiä; eilisen saldo oli kolme kappaletta.
Kaikki samaan aikaan parin sentin hajonnalla sukan läpi akillesjänteen yläpään kohdille. --ttu, mikähän noita riivaa???

Kiinnostaako ketään keskipitkä pliukastelusessio puskissa huomenissa? Sellainen ap-ip-jutska?

----------


## mutanaama

Tää kysyy hallitukselta lupaa poistua hetkeksi residenssistä

----------


## marco1

Lähtö vahvistetaan illasta jos päikkärit pelastaa tilanteen. Hevi viikko.

----------


## mutanaama

Lupa heltyi hetken ruinauksella. Sopisko lähtö kello 10:00, ei tarvis viikonloppuna kukonlaulun aikaan heräillä.

----------


## PaH

> ..Sopisko lähtö kello 10:00, ei tarvis viikonloppuna kukonlaulun aikaan heräillä.



10:00 ok. Ässkorpeen, williin länteen vai k-puisto-äskseetä?

----------


## mutanaama

Josnyssitte vaikka munkkikoskelta lähtään setämäiseen reitinarpomistyyliin. Olis se askiston kalliopaanakin joskus nähtävä.

----------


## marco1

Munxista vois ehkä päästä Aksistoon tai takaisin M-laakson vesitornin kautta jolloin puolet klv-siirtymistä olisi jonkinlaista polkua / hiekkatietä. Pitänee käydä tarkistamassa joskus, huomiseksi ei ehdi. 

Tai mtokk taitais kyllä tietää vastauksen valmiiksi?

----------


## Kari Hoo

Tulen mukaan kokeilemaan...

----------


## mutanaama

Tervetuloa

----------


## Shimaani

Hoosee ja mää löydettiin herkkusiirtymä Petikon aabeeseeltä askistoon joskus alkukesästä, vieläköhän sille osuisis?  Jos herään aamusella ajoissa niin olen eksyilemässä mukana vaikka meillä onkin 10-v synttäripippalot.

----------


## marco1

Kivaa oli jottain viis ja puolituntia, kiitos! Kyllä tämä oli kesäpäivä eikä mikään syyslenkki.

Shimua ei näkynyt 3yli kymmenen.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei ajokeli tuosta paremmaksi olis voinu tulla. Hiukan yli 4Mcal hukkui metsiin ja siirtymille, että nyt saa taas mättää.

----------


## Kari Hoo

...keskipitkä pliukastelusessio puskissa ...QUOTE]

Olipa Pahu(i)ksen hyvä lenkki!  Kiitokset!!  Kaikki oli ennenajamatonta -tai ainakin olin unohtanut, jos lienen joskus ajanut noita reittejä.

Meressä uimisen jälkeen voin odotella palautumista...

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Shimua ei näkynyt 3yli kymmenen.



Juuei. Mokkanokan™ sünttärit meni yli kaikesta - eka bokkeri kun täytti tässä taloudessa kympin.  Setälauman tyhmäpyöräjaos™ meinaa kaakutella huomenissa hitaasti mutta rauhallisesti, suunta on selvä (Jekkula/Lottala) mutta lähtöaika Uantaankosken pisserialta vielä auki.

----------


## PaH

Kiitokset matkaanlähteneille! Jokunen puhjennut / burbbinu kumes, puolenkymmentä(?) ooteebeetä muttei 
yhtään ampparinpistosta - kiva sessio hienossa kelissä. Tää laittaa ittellen muikkarin et jos lähtee märkään mettään
jollahii kakspyöräisellä, kattoo ettei takana oo millinkorkuisilla nystyillä varustettu semisliksi. 

Muok: kyseenalaistettavaa todistusaineistoa -



Tarina ei kerro miks myssyssä kasvaa heinää



Kahvetta ja hyvettä 



Askistoa, kipeitä nilkkoja ja läjä.

----------


## marco1

> Setälauman tyhmäpyöräjaos™ meinaa kaakutella huomenissa hitaasti mutta rauhallisesti, suunta on selvä (Jekkula/Lottala) mutta lähtöaika Uantaankosken pisserialta vielä auki.



En tunne paikkoja mutta pikagoggeloinnin perusteella toinen on Himoksella ja toinen Porin lähellä. Ei helvetissä.

----------


## Shimaani

No ei me paskakuntoiset ny mnnkn hevonkuuseen olla menossa vaan maali on joko Järvenpään Kulumakondiittoria tai Tuusulan Lottakaffila. Marssi etenee hitaasti mutta tahmeasti huonoa huumoria viljellen ja valokuvia napsien.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> ... maali on joko Järvenpään Kulumakondiittoria tai Tuusulan Lottakaffila. Marssi etenee ..???... napsien.



Oeskoon lähtöpaekasta ja alottamismeenigeistä jottae tarkempoo tietoo, passoesko änketyvä teejä völjyyn?

----------


## Rölli Peikko

Kiitoksia lenkkiseuralle. Mukavoo oli vaikka pitikin jättää lenkki vain 4,5 tuntiseksi kramppaamisen takia.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mahtava ja upea oli tämän päivän kesäpäivä lenkki. Kylkimyyry ja otb tuli taas otettua haltuun. Kunto loppui puolivälissä ja piti siirtyä klv:n vietäväksi, mutta silti tuli 55 km mittariin.  Raskasta niin raksasta oli, mutta mukavaa.

Mitenkä pitkä on huominen muovipyörälenkki ja milloin startti ? Voisin tulla matkaan mukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Oho.
Tyhmäpyöräily siis kiinnostaa setämiehiäkin :Leveä hymy:  



> ... passoesko änketyvä teejä völjyyn?



 Aina mahtuu. :Hymy: 
Lähtöpaikka on se Uantaankosken pisseria mutta -aika on vielä auki, romukuntoiset veli Hc ja mää ei o vielä keksitty koska pinnkaistaan takomaan kampea suoraksi.  Vauhti ei tule päätä huimaamaan ettei mene TdH ylikunnon taatta pilalle....
Lottakaffilassa kaffi on ilmaista kolmannesta kupista alkaen :Cool:

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Oho.
>  Hc ja mää ei o vielä keksitty koska pinnkaistaan takomaan kampea suoraksi. ..



No olokoon, minä mään huomenna muuvalle, katotaan joku toene kerta.

----------


## mutanaama

Voisko pitää paikkansa, että tän päivän lenkillä olis nousua tullu joku 2,2km. Kyllähän se siltä jaloissa tuntuis, mut silti???

----------


## HC Andersen

Mun puolesta voidaan startata V:koskelta @ 14-15

----------


## mutanaama

G-formin polvisyndejä saa siis tuolta

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G-Form-Ska...item3f16a5c3ee

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tosta pikkuisen halvemmalla rapakon takaa 56 taalaa posteineen.http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Form-Knee-...606041fad#shId

Klo 15 maantiestartti on no go, koska silloin syödään. Meen omaksi iloksi sitten aamusta.

----------


## Shimaani

> Mun puolesta voidaan startata V:koskelta @ 14-15



 Ja arvontakoneen viisari pysähtyi numeroihin yksi, neljä, nolla ja nolla.  Tuohon aikaan lähtiessä luulis Lottalaankin jo mahtuvan

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu, kl.14.00 C U there.

----------


## Shimaani

Hyvin oli Lottalassa tilaa ja matkalla hupaa mennen tullen.

----------


## PaH

Tää oppi tänään ettei kannata kaatua pöörän päälle niin että tasapainoa hakiessaan potkaisee takakiakosta UST-venan poikki. 
Raskauttavana tekijänä mainittakoon etten ees ajanu, tunkkasin siinä kohti. Mut hyvejä oli epsoon polut muuten.

----------


## marco1

Minä taas opin että pitää käyttää näköaistia pyörää telineeseen ripustaessa... pikku lipsahdus ja Reverbin letkusta insertti poikki. Varatolpan olin pistänyt kiertoon keskiviikkona ja uusi oli vielä hommaamatta. :rumasanasanotaanniinkuseon:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

Shimun uudet gummit?

----------


## Shimaani

> Shimun uudet gummit?



 Ja sit nupit kaakkoon.... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PMT

Sunnuntaina 2.9 Olem lähdossä ajamaan Lopelle Lähtö Luutalammen parkkikselta n. klo 10 tai njos ei osaa paikalle niin klo 9.00 Hyrylän Shell taikka Läyliäisten  oisko fiinoilin hyuolto asema oikealla puolella tietä samassa påaikassa on tienristeys vasemmalle,tarkoitus ajella ilvesreittiä, Paaranpatikan reittiä ja pikku samoa.aikaa kuluu lenkkeihin n.kolme-neljä tuntia + matkat.

----------


## marco1

Onkos tuo linkki lähelläkään tuota Luutalammen parkkista?
Harkintakone käynnistetään, ilmoitan huomenna illalla tuloksen...

----------


## PMT

Osuit oikeaan tuo googlen kartta vaan tuppaa piirtelemään vähän omiaan, Tie luutalammelle kääntyy vasemmalle metsän reunasta tuolta pilpalan -lopen tieltä,läyliäisistä kun käännytään vasempaanvanhan vahinkopalvelun ohija käännytään Pilpalaan ja pilpalasta Lopellevieväätietä 2-3km vasemmalle tulee kuitenkin avonaista peltoa ja sen päässä metsäalkaa niin siitä vasemmalle ja noin kilometri hiekka tietä niin oikealla on Luutalampi ja oikealla opastaulut ja parkkipaikka.

----------


## Shimaani

No höh.
Suntaiksi on ohjelmassa paksupyörähulluttelua maantienlaidassa.

----------


## Kari Hoo

Lähden lenkille huomenna klo 17.30 (tai aikaisemmin, jos joku ehdottaa) Laajasalon Nesteeltä. Nyt on vielä kuivaa ja löytämälläni reitillä ei ole ryteikköjä eikä risuja enää kovin paljon. Reitti on kuivaa, viikonloppuna ehkä sataa. Silti siellä on ainakin yksi paikka, josta en pääse yli. 
Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## kmw

Olikos se toveri Ellmeri joka ajeli mua vastaan Kulosaaren sillalla tänään puolenpäivän maissa? Minä vasta kohtaamisen jälkeen havahduin että oli jotenkin tutun oloinen habitus. Olin nääs neitsytlenkillä uusilla kiekoilla ja ajamisen kiihko oli silkkaa mahtavuutta  :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

> Olikos se toveri Ellmeri joka ajeli mua vastaan Kulosaaren sillalla tänään puolenpäivän maissa?



Nou! :Irvistys:  sängynpohjalla maataan,kuumeen kourissa...

Kaksiviikkoa tulee huomenna kun ei oo pyörät pyöriny.

----------


## apa

Ajoja olis mutta pomoni on luvannut pitää minut töissä koko viikonlopun

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tänään ajetaan ja vielä arvotaan metsän ja tien väliltä. Huomenna on perinteinen urheilupäivä, vieläköhän roppa on paremmassa iskussa kun tämän päivän keskiverto varusmiehen. No huomenna sen näkee. Illalla saunotaan Suomen
suurimmassa haloilla lämmitettävässä saunassa ja syödään hyvin. Ilmeisesti perinteitä noudattaen kumotaan muutama
napsu, joten sunnuntaina ei välttämättä olla ajokunnossa tai saas nähdä.

----------


## marco1

Sunnuntain reissu kiinnostaa ja sopii kuvioihin. Haahuilen sinne parkkipaikalle ajoissa, kyytiin mahtuu vielä 6hlöä ja 2 pöörää.

----------


## mutanaama

Meth lähethän Pahiksen kanssa munkkikoskelta kello 10:30 jonnekin päin etsimään kuivaa ajettavaa. Arviolta 2-6h lenkki tiedossa.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Meth lähethän Pahiksen kanssa munkkikoskelta kello 10:30 jonnekin päin etsimään kuivaa ajettavaa. Arviolta 2-6h lenkki tiedossa.



Onkohan päivämäärästä tarkempaa tietoa?

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna larstaina.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... jonnekin päin etsimään kuivaa ajettavaa...



 Mieluummin kosteaa ellei peräti aivan märkää.
*punas2*
Eikunprhn. Larstaina ei pysty eikä kykene ja suntaina ei kerkiä. Däng.

----------


## marco1

> Meth lähethän Pahiksen kanssa munkkikoskelta kello 10:30 jonnekin päin etsimään kuivaa ajettavaa. Arviolta 2-6h lenkki tiedossa.



Äsken ainakin oli hyvinkin kuivaa Rio Bravon eteläpuolella kun juniorin kanssa käytiin ajelemassa.

----------


## kmw

> Meth lähethän Pahiksen kanssa munkkikoskelta kello 10:30 jonnekin päin etsimään kuivaa ajettavaa. Arviolta 2-6h lenkki tiedossa.



Ehkä. Jos en ole näkösällä 10.30 niin älkää ootelko.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Nonii ny on päästy Malorcan auringosta Suomeen takas. Ei kannattais näköjään tämmösellä suomi iholla mennä noin kuumaan maahan. Toises käsivarressa törkeet aurinko ihottumat( juu tuli allerginen reaktio liiasta auringosta)  :No huh!:  



Oli muuten törkeen hyvät pyörä "kaistat" sielä. Tässä kuva tollasesta pyörä "valtatiestä"  :Hymy: 



Sukkis kuskien määrä oli valtava. Maastopyöräilijöitä näin kolme koko reissun aikana. Iteku yritettiin tuon naiseni kanssa vuokra pyörillä polkea pitkin paikkoja ni ei kyllä pitkälle päässyt kun +32 lämpötila vei mehut saman tien. Muut päästiin sentään parissa nähtävyydessä käymään.

Maanantaina alkaa duuni, ni sit alkaa taas rankat MTB ja sali rääkit.

----------


## mutanaama

Kortisoonia vaan tuohon, sillä se ohi menee. Itsellä keväisin sama vaiva, joskus on syypääksi epäilty aurinkovoidetta.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Kortisoonia vaan tuohon, sillä se ohi menee. Itsellä keväisin sama vaiva, joskus on syypääksi epäilty aurinkovoidetta.



Juup sitä käytiin paikallisesta apteekista hakemassa ja on jo paranemaan päin. On mulle tullu tota joskus Suomessakin(atooppinen iho kun on). Sitä itekin mietin et jospa olis tuo rankka aurinkovoiteen käyttö mikä laukas reaktion. Tänää pitäs häihin mennä, kiinnostaa ku kasa p*skaa  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Siellä on kuitenkin ilmaista viinaa. Oo juovinas ja ala rähjää. Nopeesti pääsee pois

----------


## kmw

Kiitos hyvästä vedosta @Pahis ja muille ajoseurasta. Oli mulle ihka uutukaista pätkää paljon. Pitää mennä uuwestaan ajelemaan kohti Epsoota.

----------


## PaH

> Mieluummin kosteaa ellei peräti aivan märkää.



Sitäkin löyty kun tarpeeks pitkään etti. Tnx seurueelle.
Vierailevan tähden kanssa jatkettiin kuppilasta karakallioon ja viherlaaksoon ja takaisin, 
kurvattiin sit pohjoista kohti pöllökallion kautta hämeenkylään. Jatkoin vielä sateessa askistoon jne. 
Jalat kulu ihan loppuun ja kastumaankin pääsi. Oli kurjaa. 
Hyvä lenkura vaikkei ihan kuutta tuntia pystyny kykenemään.

----------


## mutanaama

Onneks tuli lopetettua ajoissa, nytkin on olo kun hakatulla, vaikkei päässy edes kylmenemään. Alka lentsu hiljalleen puskea päälle.

----------


## Smo

> Siellä on kuitenkin ilmaista viinaa. Oo juovinas ja ala rähjää. Nopeesti pääsee pois



"Juovinas"? Mitä neuvoja täällä oikein jaetaan.. pää täyteen vaan niin on hauskaa.

----------


## marco1

Kiitos, hyvä päivä. Jotenkuten ehdinkin takaisin , ajoaikaa oli pari tuntia mutta ei oikein äly riittänyt siihen että jos menee kaks tuntia johonkin suuntaan niin sitten ei olekaan yht'äkkiä lähtöpisteessä....
Nimimerkki Wasserträger löytyi tällä lenkillä, paljastui herrasmieheksi.

----------


## PMT

Kiitos mukanaolleile, oli kivva lenkura tosin tuntui että muutama ylämäki on kasvanut entisestään pituutta ja jyrkkyyttä , taukopaikalle osuttiin hyvin kun paikalla oli tulet palamassa kun pariperhettä olivat juuri lopettanut makkaran syönnin ja tulet paloivat vielä hyvin niin paistu omatkin makkarat. Sään jumalat oli meidän puolella koska ei kastuttu sateesta aurinkokin paistoi,Niin olihan meillä mukana mäkikunkkukin Zippo on se vaan kone ylämäissä ei voinut kuin katsoa kun  kiipes kuin orava.

----------


## marco1

Jes, tänäänkin oli kiva ajopäivä uusilla poluilla. Kiitos.

Pitkospuut oli paikoin liukkaat mutta niitähän ei ollut paljon ja joka tapauksessa nekin olivat TDH:ta turvallisempaa ajettavaa...

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Kiitos mukanaolleile, oli kivva lenkura tosin tuntui että muutama ylämäki on kasvanut entisestään pituutta ja jyrkkyyttä , taukopaikalle osuttiin hyvin kun paikalla oli tulet palamassa kun pariperhettä olivat juuri lopettanut makkaran syönnin ja tulet paloivat vielä hyvin niin paistu omatkin makkarat. Sään jumalat oli meidän puolella koska ei kastuttu sateesta aurinkokin paistoi,



Kiitoksia kyydistä ajopaikalle. Enpä muuten olisi päässyt mukaan tuohonkaan reissuun. Mukavaa maastoa oli ja nyt on jalat menossa jumiin. Sen siittä parin viikon ajo tauosta saa  :Hymy:  Huomenna voisi mennä salille, et Tiistaina on sit ylävartalo jumissa  :Vink:

----------


## HeikkiO

Kaikkee ne poijjaat keksii:-)
 Tandem puksutin:

----------


## marco1

^Kaikki on mahdollista. 

Kelien väitetään huonontuvan ja vielä on tekemättä kesän tikkilistalta Deepditch adventure (hmmm, kuulostaa siltä itseltään) ja ehkä joku iistimpi vaikka Hallainvuoressa voisi olla paikallaan jos ei kelit pahasti kastu. Sitten ehkä joku palaneenhiihtomajanlenkki vaimikäsenytoli.
Ei vaan pysty pitämään tangosta kiinni nyt, arkihiireily konttorilla ja muutama päivä ajohommia putkeen oli näköjään liikaa.

->Mutis
Loppukuun keikauksesta jäi vähän epäselväksi että olisko siellä sitten ollut esim. sunnuntai käytettäväksi ajohommiin? Oma lähtö harkinnassa vielä eikä kuitenkaan ihan huonoja ajohommia olis tarjolla.

--
Hämmästyttävästi "se mikä tapahtuu Lopella jää Lopelle". En vasikoi.

----------


## mutanaama

Mulle sopii näillä näkymin mikä vaan. Ollaan roissa 25-27.9 eli viikonloput on melko vapaita.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kaikkee ne poijjaat keksii:-)
>  Tandem puksutin:



Tommonen me tilattiin jo Jäsen TimoW:ltä ens vuotta varten.

----------


## Shimaani

^Ja mukana kulkee G-juomapullo :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Sitten ehkä joku palaneenhiihtomajanlenkki vaimikäsenytoli.
> 
> --
> Hämmästyttävästi "se mikä tapahtuu Lopella jää Lopelle". En vasikoi.



Meinaat varmaan palaneentalon lenkkiä? Lahdentien varressa?

Eihän Lopella mitään tapahtunu  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Meinaat varmaan palaneentalon lenkkiä? Lahdentien varressa?



Se ja sitten jossain Järvenpäässä jonkun majan pihalta oltiin joskus Z:n perässä roikkumassa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Se ja sitten jossain Järvenpäässä jonkun majan pihalta oltiin joskus Z:n perässä roikkumassa.



Nii nii se on taas sit hiihtomajan lenkki se  :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

Ai mannin mettä...kö?

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Ai mannin mettä...kö?



Joo sielähän se taitaa olla. Mut en ole varma käsittääkö mannin mettä vielä laajemman alueen kuin vaan tuon hiihtomajan alue.

----------


## mutanaama

Tälle viikonlopulleha tuli ihan mukavasti syväojanajelua. Käytiin tänään parisen tuntia pyörimässä pitkin mäkiä Kapun kanssa. Hyvin säilyttiin niin kalusto- kuin miehistötappioilta.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Tälle viikonlopulleha tuli ihan mukavasti syväojanajelua.




Ajelua tuli meillekin mukavasti:

Pyörimme Apan kanssa yli 3,5 tuntia Laajasalon maastoissa. Testasimme entisten mestojen ohella uusia "löytöjäni". Käytimme valtaväyliä ja asfalttia mahdollisimman vähän. Ei kaatumisia (horjahteluja ei lasketa) eikä kalustovaurioita. Useita onnistumisia molemmille. Sanoin eräässä kohdassa, että tuosta olen yrittänyt sata kertaa ja päässyt vain kerran. Apan kannustamana pääsin siitä tänään, joten suhde on nyt 2:101.

Kiitokset Apalle seurasta ja kannustamisesta!

----------


## apa

Kiitos Karille hienoista poluista. Sää suosi ja meno oli vallan mainiota  :Cool:

----------


## PMT

Sunnuntaina 16.9 olis ohjelmassa palaneen talon lenkki . Lähtopaikkana Zipon piha keravalla , Hyviä spotteja tiedossa keravalta keinukalliolle jne.Lisätietoa lähempänä ajankohtaa.

----------


## marco1

Ruma sana, hyvä reissu tulossa mutta ikävä lentsu päällä eikä sunnuntaiksi toipuminen ole ollenkaan varmaa.

----------


## PaH

> Sunnuntaina 16.9 olis ohjelmassa palaneen talon lenkki . Lähtopaikkana Zipon piha keravalla , 
> Hyviä spotteja tiedossa keravalta keinukalliolle jne.Lisätietoa lähempänä ajankohtaa.



Onko valistunutta arvausta oletettavasta starttausajankohdasta? 
En pysty kykenemään sherwoodiin kun vasta puoliltapäivin kun ap menee itsensä sijoittamiseen
takas maalikyliin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Sunnuntaina 16.9 olis ohjelmassa palaneen talon lenkki . Lähtopaikkana Zipon piha keravalla , Hyviä spotteja tiedossa keravalta keinukalliolle jne.Lisätietoa lähempänä ajankohtaa.



Meitsi ilmottautuu mukaan. Lauantain luvattu vesisade voi tehdä reitistä mielenkiintoisen  :Hymy:

----------


## kyprok

> Sunnuntaina 16.9 olis ohjelmassa palaneen talon lenkki . Lähtopaikkana Zipon piha keravalla , Hyviä spotteja tiedossa keravalta keinukalliolle jne.Lisätietoa lähempänä ajankohtaa.



Tuoreena Keravalaisena lähtisin mielelläni mukaan spottailemaan paikallisia polkuja, ne kun ovat itseltäni vielä löytämättä. Eli ilmottaudun mukaan jos kyytiin mahtuu kuski jolle porukkalenkit ovat täysin uusi juttu.

----------


## PMT

Tarkennetaan vähän tuota kutsua sunnuntaille. Lähtö paikka keravalla Liesiti 1 parkkis ja aika 10:00 takaisin tullaan kun keritään, reitti on sikäli mukava ettei voimien vähetessä Tielle njoka vie keravalle on koko ajan lähitunumassa, reitillä saattaa olla paikoin märkää jos lauantan sateet tuovat vettä paljon.
@kyprok rohkeasti mukaan vetäjä on ainaskin sellainen joka tuntee Keravan lähiymäristöt hyvin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

^
Mää tuun perän vahdiksi ni ei eksy peräkään, jos sattuu vähä jäämään jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Kari Hoo

Yritän tulla mukaan -
(Multa tuli jo, sanoi puutarhurin vaimo)

----------


## kyprok

Jep, mä olen huomenna mukana.

----------


## mckollaa

Mä tulen ja tuolla.

----------


## mckollaa

Leepu touhus meille iskarin testipenkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## apa

oikein mukavaa lenkkiä jengille,  itte ei taas pääse.

----------


## Marsusram

> oikein mukavaa lenkkiä jengille,  itte ei taas pääse.



Toiveesi toteutui.  Oli oikein mukava lenkki.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Oli oikein mukava lenkki.



Niinpä oli!
Lähdössä oli kymmenen, lähtöpaikkaan palasi kolmen jälkeen Zipon lisäksi Marsusram ja minä.
Kiitokset Zippo!

----------


## PMT

Hinoja spotteja on Zipon  varastossa.  tais polla lähtiessä .koko lenkin ajoi vissiin kolme,4ajoi jokivarresta tietämyöten  takas ja kaks käänty vanhalta latupohjalta,ja 1 heti alkumatkasta. "kyprok toivottavasti sait hengityksesi kuntoon.

----------


## kyprok

Kuulostaa aikamoiselta lenkillä. Tänään astma löi keuhkot lukkoon ja sitten ei voinut muuta kuin himmailla kotiin kun kunto loppui kesken. Porukka vaikutti mukavalta, uskallan lähteä mukaan jatkossakin. Kuntoa pitää vain kehittää ennen sitä  :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Mukavaa oli koko reitin edestä. Aika tasasesti joo porukkaa hävis matkan edetessä  :Hymy:  Kyprok: Siihen voi mennä tovi että samanlainen määrä porukkaa kokoontuu Keravalle.

----------


## kyprok

> Kyprok: Siihen voi mennä tovi että samanlainen määrä porukkaa kokoontuu Keravalle.



Joo, tää on selviö. Mutta halua ois lähteä porukkalenkeille muuallekin ja löytää uusia ajomaastoja sekä uutta ajoseuraa.

----------


## PMT

@Prestige laitappa yv,nä sähköposti osoitteesi , niin lähetän sulle muutaman kuvan  sunnuntain lenkiltä.

----------


## apa

jaahas, uutta espanjalaista uusilla sydeemeillä http://www.mondraker.com/13/eng/bikes/DUNE-XR/328

----------


## PMT

https://picasaweb.google.com/1152402...apioKymaloinen
Tuossa muutama kuva Tapsasta sunnutain ajoista

----------


## apa

Tornimäki by apa ja kapa

----------


## marco1

^^nolo xc-stemmi tuossa M-rakerissa, tarvis varmaan lyhyemmän...

Koitan itse tehdä semmosta ennätystä että olis eka flunssa muutamaan vuoteen joka ei menis rööreihin ja antibiootteihin jne.
Hieno keli olis kyllä ollut sunnuntaina.

----------


## mckollaa

> https://picasaweb.google.com/1152402...apioKymaloinen
> Tuossa muutama kuva Tapsasta sunnutain ajoista



Mites muut kuvat onnistui?

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Koitan itse tehdä semmosta ennätystä että olis eka flunssa muutamaan vuoteen joka ei menis rööreihin ja antibiootteihin jne.
> Hieno keli olis kyllä ollut sunnuntaina.



Toivottavasti onnistut, itelkin yrittää vähä pitkästä aikaa flunssaa tulla.






> Mites muut kuvat onnistui?



Juu lisää kuvia?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## PMT

https://picasaweb.google.com/1152402...kalenki1692012
tuon linkin takaa löytyy lisää kuvia viikonlopun lenkistä.

----------


## marco1

Niin joo, se tölkki vois tosiaan kiinnostaa. 

Kai sitä on vielä toipilas kun reilun tunnin takapihaneppailun jälkeen nukahtaa istualtaan soffalle.  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Viikonloppuna ehkä jotain puolikevyttä vois kuiten ajella.

----------


## PaH

^ check. Infoan jahka silmälääkärissä käyty.

----------


## HC Andersen

Marco nähty eilen reenaamassa Y-tien varrella.

----------


## marco1

> Marco nähty eilen reenaamassa Y-tien varrella.



En reenaa. En ainakaan pyöräilyä pyörällä.

Hassua että minut nähtiin eikä inkvisitio ehtinyt todeta toisen rikoskumppanin kerettiläistä varustusta... 
 :No huh!:

----------


## mutanaama

Tilasin lisää noita g-formin kilkkeitä. Paita tulla tupsahti lapin reissun aikana. Hyvin tehty tuote, ja mun hoikkaan uumaan koko L on melko lailla passeli. Kuvasta poiketen otin räikeän mustan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Paistaako sun vatsalihakset myös samalla tavalla läpi?

----------


## mutanaama

Tuossa mun paidassa ei ollu muotoiltuja vatsalihaksia jostain syystä.

----------


## sakuvaan

pitää jättää oktoberfesti väliin, banditti remontissa ja kauhee flunssa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## PaH

Jossain väitettiin et 50/60 ajelee k-puistossa useesti. En usko.

Onks Lohjalle kenkään huomenna lähdössä?

----------


## marco1

> Jossain väitettiin et 50/60 ajelee k-puistossa useesti. En usko.



Ei pidä uskoa kaikkea mitä internjetissä väitetään. Minä ainakin olen tehnyt kaikkeni tuon huhun kumoamiseksi.





> Onks Lohjalle kenkään huomenna lähdössä?



Kelpo keliä luvattu mutta en taida olla sitä vertaa ajokunnossa että lähtisin. Lähikaltsilla puoli tuntia junnun kanssa riitti.

----------


## mutanaama

Mun meno tyssäs kellariremppaan. Meinaan kyllä huomenna KESKUSPUISTON tuntumassa hetken ajella.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Puristaako Mutis tuo uusi ihqu paita sopivasti oikeista paikoista ? :No huh!: 

Koko sotisopa päällä olet ihan kuin ne teinimutanttikonnat.

----------


## PMT

Jaa niin lLohjalle on ainaskin Markus ,Pakarisen Hannu ja  mää.

----------


## ellmeri

Mää meinasin ja ajella keskuspuistossa mutta sade tuli vastaan ja ajelin mätiksellä vähän... :No huh!: 

Kuuteen viikkoon oli toinen lenkki mulla,olihan mukavaa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Puristaako Mutis tuo uusi ihqu paita sopivasti oikeista paikoista ?
> 
> Koko sotisopa päällä olet ihan kuin ne teinimutanttikonnat.



Mä olen tälläinen mutanttiteini.

Kovin oli kosteata paikoitellen, kun kävin pikaisella kaupunkiturneella. 40km lenkillä näky tasan 2 maastofillaria, joista toinen oli kovin vitivalkoinen commenkaali.

----------


## PMT

Nyt on tehty lohjan lenkki,hienotpolut ajettiin ensin osuttiin G pisteeseennoin tunnin kiertelyn jälkeen tulia vasta ruvetiin suunnittelemaan joten jatkettiin kivoja kallioita pikkutarkkoja paikkoja ylä ja alamäkiä piisas. kello tais ollaliki 3 kun ehittiin makkaran paistoon ja siitä oikaistiin yritys portaat alaspäin kohti urheilu kenttää oli makee polku tuli mieleen 60 luvun enskareitit,niin ajettiin tai yritettiin niitää yritys portaita ylöskin päin , ainut puhdas suoritus oli Koistisen Arilla muita ei pokein voinut laskea ylös ajoiksi.Lenkin jälkeen saunaan ja uimaan sen päälle vesihierontaa. Hyvä lenkki myös mukana olleitten mielestä.

----------


## apa

PMT:tykkään

----------


## St0neyNut1

Nonii nyt on vaihdettu Commencalista linkun laakerit. Olihan projekti, 6 X 6000 - RS2 ja 4 X 6805 - RS2 laakereita sisälti pyörän linkusto. Hommassa meni se 10tuntia ja monta mietintä tupakkaa  :Hymy:  Olivat kaikki 6000 laakerit niin törkees kunnossa et ilmasko oli klappia takapäässä. Tästä eteenpäin osaapahan purkaa ja kasaa ton Supremen linkuston.

----------


## apa

Pitäiskö kehitellä lamppu ajoja

----------


## mutanaama

Pitäis, yksin koluaminen pelottaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

On niin pimeää ja märkää, jotta kaivoin lenkkarit kaapista ja toivon, että karkea asfaltti hio kilometrien karttuessa
kotletista atleetin  :Hymy: . Tavoite joulukuun alkuun mennessä seitsemän kiloa pois.

ps. niitä Onni Wannin halpisläskejä saa tilata ennakkoon parin viikon päästä.

----------


## marco1

On-off pöpö vasta 50/60% parantunut. Jos ei lauantaiksi tilanne parane niin taidan lähteä nojailemaan pyörään ja katselemaan kun kisaajat kaahaa Hallainvuoressa.

Kalliobaanat 13.10 kiinnostaisi hiukkasen, jos päättää lähteä niin ehkä se karkoittaa taudin?

----------


## PaH

> Kalliobaanat 13.10 kiinnostaisi hiukkasen, jos päättää lähteä niin ehkä se karkoittaa taudin?



Suosittelen faffasti. Tainu tänä kesänä ajella nuo baanat viidesti läpi erilaisina variaatioina eikä nuo vielä
tylsi. Tuolla ei isosti ees tään suven monsuunit haittaa.

----------


## ellmeri

> On-off pöpö vasta 50/60% parantunut. Jos ei lauantaiksi tilanne parane niin taidan lähteä nojailemaan pyörään ja katselemaan kun kisaajat kaahaa Hallainvuoressa.
> 
> Kalliobaanat 13.10 kiinnostaisi hiukkasen, jos päättää lähteä niin ehkä se karkoittaa taudin?



Samoin mun niskat 50/60 rosenttisesti notkeat,hallainvuoren reitti lauantaina mullakin mielessä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

HEH eipä menny Zipon takametän kallio lasku iha niinku leffoissa.  :Vink: 




Yhtään ei ole kipiä  :Hymy:  Tää viikko lepoa(töissä oon kumminkin) ja seuraava viikko päivystystä nii saa myös sen lepoa. Kerettiin enne tuon jäljen tuloa pyöritellä joku 30min  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ellmeri

Oliks toi se lasku joka vie kävelytielle?

Komia on mustelma.. :Cool:

----------


## PMT

Tulin justiinsa ajamasta Pivot cupin reittejä, Aivan mahtavan hienoja settiä, tiedä vaikka heittäytyisn hulluks ja lähtis kisaamaan.

----------


## heccu

> Tulin justiinsa ajamasta Pivot cupin reittejä, Aivan mahtavan hienoja settiä, tiedä vaikka heittäytyisn hulluks ja lähtis kisaamaan.



tuliskos susta sitten vihdoinki numeroitu h.....  :Sarkastinen: . tuli vaan PMTn puheet mieleen muutaman vuoden takaa . :Hymy: 

jk toi kalliobaana on näköjään aika useiden mielessä, myös ittellä. on siellä joskus tullut ps-kisoissa ajeltua.

----------


## PaH

Alternative Saturday. 10:00 ja munkkis. Aikomus ajella länteen, pohjoiseen ja lopulta takas ~6h. Ainakin 4K.
Enimmäkseen ylämäkeä. Väliltä pääsee oikomalla takaspäin. Lähtijät pe 21:00 mennessä huudelkoon hep täällä. 
Ugh.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Oliks toi se lasku joka vie kävelytielle?
> 
> Komia on mustelma..




Sepä juuri. Saas nähä kuinka komea tuost viel tulee  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ellmeri

> Sepä juuri. Saas nähä kuinka komea tuost viel tulee



Wiimex qu siitä vetäsin niin yx mummo siinä kyykki ja keräs marjoja,meinas tulla kiirus jarrulle.

----------


## ellmeri

> Tulin justiinsa ajamasta Pivot cupin reittejä, Aivan mahtavan hienoja settiä, tiedä vaikka heittäytyisn hulluks ja lähtis kisaamaan.



Nähdäänkö huimia irtautumisia ja muistilevyn pyyhkiytymisiä reitillä... :Sarkastinen: *peukkuwa* yritykseen,otan ensiapulaukun messiin.

Jumankekka et sitten kaahaa siellä kakaroiden seurassa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Wiimex qu siitä vetäsin niin yx mummo siinä kyykki ja keräs marjoja,meinas tulla kiirus jarrulle.



Itel oli ainakin tarpeeks takajarrua. Muut hei ei tullu kalustovaurioo.

----------


## mutanaama

Hep lauantaille

----------


## PMT

[QUOTE=heccu;1917989]tuliskos susta sitten vihdoinki numeroitu h.....  :Sarkastinen: . tuli vaan PMTn puheet mieleen muutaman vuoden takaa . :Hymy: 

sepä musta näköjään tulee, mut en voinut kiusaukselle mitään ,kun vaimo kysy multa että mitäs sulla oli lauantaina niin kerroin meneväni katsomaan enskakisaa  niin hän vastasi ai menet ajamaan kilpaa. Eiks tuo ollu selvä kehoitus!

----------


## heccu

^ kohta varmaan löytyy v60 sarja enskakisoistakin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## PMT

Kyllähän tuossa Heccu  on ihan asiaa mutta kun en oo tuolla metsissä nähnyt noita yli 60 vuotiata liiemmion liikkuvan. ja kohtahantäytyy laittaa yli 70 vuotiaat mutta kun ei sielläkään olejust ajajia.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mut sillähän sais helposti win-by-default?  :Hymy:

----------


## heccu

> Kyllähän tuossa Heccu  on ihan asiaa mutta kun en oo tuolla metsissä nähnyt noita yli 60 vuotiata liiemmion liikkuvan. ja kohtahantäytyy laittaa yli 70 vuotiaat mutta kun ei sielläkään olejust ajajia.



marakisoissakaan ei oo kun 50 vuotiaat. 60v sarja voisi tuoda muutaman osallistujan lisää. harrastesarjaan voi tietenki osallistua jos ei viitti "virallisesti" kilpailla.

----------


## ellmeri

> marakisoissakaan ei oo kun 50 vuotiaat. 60v sarja voisi tuoda muutaman osallistujan lisää. harrastesarjaan voi tietenki osallistua jos ei viitti "virallisesti" kilpailla.



PMT ei harrastesarjaan varmaankaan mene,sellainen ralli-miäs autollakin, että mutkat suarax ja silleen... :Sarkastinen:  nyppy,vasen oikee,kirraa...

Mää tuun tsemppaa toweria!! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Aikataulullisista syistä johtuen, lipsunkin eeppiseltä koko päivän ajoretkeltä paksupyörien matkaan noin 11:00 munkkikselta.

----------


## Shimaani

Hirmumäärä rapaa kertyi paksuttimiin pikku lenkuralla ja vastaantulijat oli kovin hyväntuulisia. Paikoitellen oli enemmän kuin melko pliukasta ja meno mutkittelevaa mutta jättihupaa.

----------


## PMT

Nyt se on sitten tehty, ajettu Pivot cupin päätös kilpailu, reitti oli tosi kiva  enkä jäänyt viimeiseksi sehän oli ainut tavoite, Ajo seuranaa oli sellainen maailman tähti Juha Salminen ,joka oli saanut päähänsa lähteä myös mukaan, ajettiin kaikki siirtymät yhdessä ja juttua tuli. hävisin n.10 minuuttia Juhalle. Mukava tapahtuma hienon reitin kera kruunasita pahtuman.

----------


## twentyniner

Näin se mailma muuttuu...  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Alternative Saturday. 10:00 ja munkkis. Aikomus ajella länteen, pohjoiseen ja lopulta takas ~6h. Ainakin 4K. Enimmäkseen ylämäkeä ...



Osanottajien paljouden takia lähtöä joutui porrastamaan et kaikki mahtu jonoon. Eka starttas jo puoli ysi. Lännessä kääntöpiste kauniaisissa ja pohjoisessa kalajärvellä. Örkkiniityssä törmäsin klubin viikkoajon molempiin osanottajiin, ketään muuta ei poluilla näkyny. Reilu 6h ja ~70km. 
Pari uuttakin pätkää löyty. Vettä paikoin ihan u*tusti.

Kaimalle iso peukalo!

----------


## ellmeri

> Näin se mailma muuttuu...



Jep,PMT meni qu viitapiru tutuilla poluilla,hienoa oli seurata porukoiden menoa.

Kattelin willarikuwia niin sun ransutin oli näytillä,tolppa satula ja tupit samat qu mulla... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Järviylängöllä tapahtuu kummia.

----------


## heccu

> Nyt se on sitten tehty, ajettu Pivot cupin päätös kilpailu, reitti oli tosi kiva  enkä jäänyt viimeiseksi sehän oli ainut tavoite, Ajo seuranaa oli sellainen maailman tähti Juha Salminen ,joka oli saanut päähänsa lähteä myös mukaan, ajettiin kaikki siirtymät yhdessä ja juttua tuli. hävisin n.10 minuuttia Juhalle. Mukava tapahtuma hienon reitin kera kruunasita pahtuman.



HYVÄ PMT, tervetuloa numeroitujen joukkoon  :Cool: . valitettavasti oli tänään sovittua menoa ehkä päässyt tätä ihmettä todistamaan.

----------


## PMT

Laskeskelin tuossa että edellisestä Enduro kisasta ois enskuussa 44 vuotta, niin se aikavaan kuluu, setään oon viimeisen autokisan ajanut jokamiesluokan kisan 12.10.99 ,onhan siitäkin jo toistkymmentä vuotta. Eikä oo muuta kuin hyviä muistoja kiikkustuolissa istuessani.

----------


## Kari Hoo

Upea pyöräilysuoritus PMT! 
 Palautumiseen kävisi vaikka 50/60-sopiva leppoisa "sulkapallopeli", josta on juttu tän päivän Hesarissa sivulla F2. Sinä olet nähnyt sen luonnossa käydessäsi mökillämme.

----------


## marco1

Iso peukku PMT:lle!

Minulle riitti kevyet pihatyöt viikonlopun hienoissa keleissä, ei tartte vielä liikkumisesta haaveilla....
Näin jo unta ajamisesta mutta en tiiä onko se hyvä vai huono merkki.

----------


## PMT

Kävin Kari Hoo,n kanssa kolmetuntisen lenkin Laajasalon haskan vaativilla kallioilla. On kari taas kaivanut hienoja polkuja esiin ja yks uusialamäki reitti jonka huomasin vahiingossa ja testattiin voikosen ajaa, vielä jäi koko jollaksen pää ajamatta. kyllä tuolle pienelle alueelle taitaa saada helposti 6 tuntisen lenkin jos vetäjä tuntee paikat niinkuin Kari.Kiitos Karille mukavasta aamu päivästä

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Kävin Kari Hoo,n kanssa kolmetuntisen lenkin Laajasalon haskan vaativilla kallioilla. On kari taas kaivanut hienoja polkuja esiin ja yks uusialamäki reitti jonka huomasin vahiingossa ja testattiin voikosen ajaa, vielä jäi koko jollaksen pää ajamatta. kyllä tuolle pienelle alueelle taitaa saada helposti 6 tuntisen lenkin jos vetäjä tuntee paikat niinkuin Kari.Kiitos Karille mukavasta aamu päivästä



Jees, hauskaa oli. 
Ajoin Pekan löytämän alamäen, siis vielä uusi ajettava pätkä löytyi lisää. Myös Aittasaaressa ajoimme useita uusia "MikkiHiiri"-pätkiä. Ajamatta jäi Tullisaari/Kaitalahti, Kruunuvuori, Tahvonlahdenniemi Haakoninlahden perinteinen "luoto-/kalliolenkki" (olen siivonnnut sen mönkijän jäljiltä) sekä Hevossalmen polut ja kaikki Jollaksen reitit. Ajamatta jäi myös mm Degerön, Reposalmen, Yliskylän, Killingholman, Opiston seudun, Tullisaaren kalliot ja reitit

Täytyy olla hyväkuntoinen, jos pystyy kiertämään nuo kaikki (nyt ajamattomat mukaanlukien) kuudessa tunnissa.

Kiitokset Pekka, 
kun seuraavan kerran tulet tänne, ajetaan nyt koskemattomiksi jääneet, riittääköhän neljä tuntia kohtuullisella vauhdilla ilman suurempia taukoja?

----------


## PMT

Tänään käytiin Kari,n kansssa katsastamassa näitä mulle tutumpia reitterjä,Paloheinästä enskareittiä , oisko kuninkaan tammen tielle ja edelleen pitkäkosken kautta altaan reunaa seuraten ylästön reiteilla sieltä vakkarit kalliot ja Anssin uusi reitti joka oli mukavan haastava muutamasta paikasta sieltä ylästön majan kauttaaltaan reunalle ja kassipuron kautta Pitkäkosken majalle kahville josta jatkoimme kohti paloheinää ja sieltä vanhoja enska pätkiä kierrellen takas paloheinää. Aikaa kului n 31/2 tuntii. keli hieno kuten seurakin. Kiittos  Karille !

----------


## PaH

^ Jaa teittin jälkiä ne sit olivatkin?

----------


## Kari Hoo

Tack så mykky! Se ajo, jol ol kykky! (esim Kassipuro ylös)
Pekka näytti hieman paikkoja, joista olisi mentävä voidakseen sanoa, että osaa maastopyöräilyä. Ja munkkikahvitkin vielä lisänä kruunaamassa hienoa päivää! Nyt on pyörän voimansiirto korjattu, ketjut ja rattaat uusittu, vielä kun saisi voimaa, jota siirtää.
Kahtooteha tännään tulleesta VILLARISTA, mittee ihmettä Iisalamelaiset ovat suaneet aekaan. Lehessä sanotaan, että poeketkee ohimännessänne Palosvuoren lenkillä. 
Minnoon sitä mieltä, että mänkee vartavaste ja asijoekseen. Palosvuoren taeval on sen verra lystikäs, jotta monta paekkoo männöö aluks iha tyhjännuljuuks. Usseemman kerran suap kokkeella enneku piäsöö koko reetin ilima jalan muahanpanemista. Jos ee yhtenä päevänä opi, ehtikee yöks matkamiehen/-naesen kievar ja koettoo toesena uuvestaa. Ee siellä aeka kää iha het jonniijootavaks. Esmerkiks Volokinpoloku on siinä vieressä Sonkajärvellä.

Onkohan muita paikkakuntia, joissa maastopyöräreittejä on tehty vapaa-aikapalvelukeskusten tai vastaavien viranhaltioiden myötävaikutuksella?

----------


## HiMa

Kiitos KariHoo Iisalmen reitin mainostamisesta! 

Tuossahan tuo Paloisvuoren reitti on takapihalla odottamassa. Tyhjännuljuutusta soppii tulla testaamaan. Varsinnii sykloreitin ossuus on messevä.

----------


## ellmeri

Täätyy varmaan kesällä käävä jos sukulaiset, Vienäset majoittaa ja tarjoo ruuwan. :Sarkastinen:  Vuan on niien tyttärellä rawintola jossa vois syywä ja juuwa.

----------


## mutanaama

Mitenkäs sunnuntaina. Oliskos huonokuntoista ja taitamatonta ajoseuraa maastomokailua silmälläpitäen tarjolla kello 10:00 tai 11:00 alkaen munkkikselta kohti ääretöntä ja sen yli. Ei aikarajoitusta.

----------


## marco1

Tohtorin mukaan piti ottaa viikko varovaisesti mutta emminä jaksa montaa päivää putkeen juoda ja lääkekuuriakin olis vielä muutama päivä jäljellä. 

Ehkä silti vois osa-aikaista settiä huonossa seurassa harkita huomenna.

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään vähän kurvailin ja BONK-väsy iski :No huh!:  ei jaksa ei.....

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulle ei sunnuntai sovi koska mulla on tekosyy.

----------


## Shimaani

> .. Oliskos huonokuntoista ja taitamatonta ajoseuraa ...



 Kuvaus istuu tähän kuin nenä päähän joten harkihten asiaa vakavasti.

----------


## ellmeri

> Kuvaus istuu tähän kuin nenä päähän joten harkihten asiaa vakavasti.



Samoin tänne,mutta tällä kunnolla siirtymä käy jo lenkistä,tänään totesin sen. :Irvistys: *uittu*

----------


## kolistelija

Mä voisin taas vaihteeksi ilmoittautua mukaan... Tavan mukaan saan varmaan pahan flunssan kun edes harkitsen asiaa. Ehkä tulen, ehkä en. Olisi hauska nähdä millaista setää siellä nimimerkkien takana lymyää...

----------


## sakuvaan

Tammikuussa Tenelle maastoajelemaan?

http://www.lavatrax.com/enduro/enduro-routes

hintoja

http://www.lavatrax.com/enduro/enduro-packages

tohon lennot päälle.. yks kiinnostunut on jo, mun lisäksi

----------


## ellmeri

Kivahan olis lähtee,lomaa olis ja rahhaa mutta ei kielipäätä eikä hirveetä kanttia ajaa pahoissa mestoissa... :No huh!: tämmöttinen arkajalka.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ei noi Tenen reitit etelä suomessa ajaneille tekniikalta pahoja paikkoja ole, ellei paria DH ränniä lasketa mukaan.. pidempiä tietty ja nousut kestää pidempään.

----------


## PMT

Käytihin tänään Pahiksen kanssa ajamassa Kaliobaanaa ,olihan hienot polut puhti meinas niihin mäkiin välillä loppua. Reitissä  oli hyviä laskuja sekä paikoin jopa teknillistäkin ajoa. kympiltä oli lähtö ja takas oltiin neljän aikoihin eli ajo aika vähän veny kun oli muutama teknillinen , ja Pahiksen jalka otti itteensä tais nivelsiteet vähä saada pipiä, mutta kaikki kuuluu lajin varjopuoliin .Hauskaa oli ja vois vaikka lähtee uudestaankin noille lenkeille.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna lähtö munkkikselta olis sitten kello 11:00.

----------


## PaH

Joujou. Junnuosasto tsekkas suomen kabulin kalliobaanat. Hyvejä olivatten vaikka märkyysaste tuolla oli vielä pks-seutua isompi.
Kaiman POC-merkkinen servispipo jäi auton takapaksiin, kuriiri toimittanee sen huomenissa omaajalleen.
Klappi otti snadisti ihteensä kun satuin astumaan hyvin saranoidun kiviplintin päälle, mut jahka toi lakkaa turpoomasta niin eiköhän siitä vielä ihan toimiva peli tule.

----------


## marco1

hmm, tässä vaiheessa herää kysymyksiä lajivalinnan järkevyydestä... Kiitos kuitenki sedille huolenpidosta.

----------


## mutanaama

Vähän me funtsittiin, että jos jättäis sut sinne metsään, kun oli lenkki niin pahasti vielä kesken, mutta päätettiin kuitenkin hoitaa sut ambulanssiin asti.

----------


## marco1

no olis kai tuon matkan päässyt itsekin, siinä on pelkästään säären molemmat luut poikki.
Olis itse asiassa kannattanut kontata Vanukkilan puolelle se muutama sata metriä koska nyt olen väärän kaupungin lasaretissa odottamassa kyytiä oikeaan paikkaan.
Ja ehkä olis voinut kuunnella kroppaa kun jo siinä hiekkatiellä yskitti mutta ajattelin kiepsauttaa kikkakallion kautta kotiin.

----------


## sakuvaan

Lipat? vai joku/muu/mikä?

Elossa näemmä ollaan kuitenkin kun viestejä pukkaa vielä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Selkäytimestä lähtee vielä viestejä vaikka aivotoiminta on jo lakannut.

Otin jalalla tukea, olisko johonkin jalka tarttunut kun vääntyi ja rusahti.

----------


## sakuvaan

Kuulostaa, kivuliaalta. Paranemisia.

----------


## mutanaama

Ai saatana, että noin  kivasti. Tuli vaan mieleen, että vakuutuksien ollessa kunnossa, ei tarvitse odotella kummallisen arvauskeskuksen hoitoja. Eikös tuon voisi hoitaa dextrassa, ja sieltä sitten lähetteellä jonnekin jos tarvitsee. Käytän itse ja suosittelen muillekin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Selkäytimestä lähtee vielä viestejä vaikka aivotoiminta on jo lakannut.
> 
> Otin jalalla tukea, olisko johonkin jalka tarttunut kun vääntyi ja rusahti.



Vai jalan paskoit  :Irvistys:  Just ite totesin tänää et on oma jalka siin kunnos et vois lähtee huomen pyörittelemään. Noo tää on tosiaan tätä lajin huonoa puolta.
Ei muutaku parantele ja sopivaa lääkitystä et pysyy aivotoiminta rauhallisena  :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

Eikait willarille sattunu mitään  :Sarkastinen: ? Ei vaan,Marcolla kyllä huonoo tuuria*huokaus*vaikee sanoa että parane pian kun noi ei päivässä parane.

No jotain positiivistä täältä että tänään kurvailin maatietä ja pelastin yhen rengasrikkojan antamalla sisärenkaan ja asentamalla sen paikoilleen,ei ollu kaverilla vitosta heittä kun oli köyhä niin menköön sitten ilmatteex sanoin sille.

Juu täytyykin käydä huomenissa hankkimassa sisureita taas rekolan willarikaupasta. :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

D-miehet ei leikkaa kuin suunnitellusti, hätäsemmät hoidetaan vaikka täällä Korsossa ensin alta pois.Sitten kuntoutetaan vaikka siellä D:ssä.

Paranen pian, ehkä.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... säären molemmat luut poikki.....



 Ej prkl.

----------


## kmw

Karmea karma tai sit on joku katsonut Markoa tosi pahalla silmällä. Woimia toipumiseen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huonoa tuuria Markolla ja todella ikävä loppu tulos. Paranemisia sinne suunnalle. Taitaa muutama kirja tulla luetuksi ajankuluksi kipsiaikana.

----------


## PaH

> ...siinä on pelkästään säären molemmat luut poikki....



No helevetti. Toipumisia Markolle!

----------


## Marsusram

Huonolla tuurilla voi näköjään yllättää tuttukin paikka, kovaa luutumista vaan jotta paranee.

----------


## PMT

Tuntuu olevan viikon loppu kun ei sais jalkaa laittaa maahan ollenkaan, eilisellä lenkillä jalan maahan pisto pisti Pahjksen linkkaamaan ja tänään Marcon jalan maahan pisto katko luita, Marcolle kestämistä ja paranemisia.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mulla ei hajoo paikat, vaan pyörät, lisää kieroutta löydetty, huoh.

----------


## sakuvaan

Noin. Nyt ei oo yhtää konkelia kasassa, pitää varmaan ajaa lainapyörillä.

Oli muuten SRAMin GXP lakrut kuin uudenveroiset, mistä olin yllättynyt.

----------


## marco1

Täällä olis 2,5 ajokuntoista pyörää ja 1,5 ajokuntoista jalkaa - harkitaanko vaihtokauppaa?

----------


## sakuvaan

Juhan AF Gran melepatisoimaan murtuma koivesta toiseen?

----------


## marco1

Jos sais edes Pat Moritan tekemään sivisivu lämpöliikkeen joka vie vaivat pois?

----------


## Shimaani

Eiku maagisia taikapiirroksia kipsiin paranemista nopeuttamaan.  Kuinka pitkää paranemisennustetta veikkasivat tarjota?

----------


## marco1

Eihän mulla ole edes sitä kipsiä vielä...jotain pahvia ja vanuja vaan. Arvauksena 6-7 vkoa saikkua kipsin laitosta. Kunnossa lienee joskus vuoden päästä...

----------


## sakuvaan

Muista pyytää carbon-fiber kipsi, kyllähän hiilaria pitää olla.

----------


## marco1

Crabon faiber cast?

Ai niin, jos Kuntsari haluaa testata Pikoa omassa ajossaan niin nythän se joutaa lainaan hetkeksi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Crabon faiber cast?
> 
> Ai niin, jos Kuntsari haluaa testata Pikoa omassa ajossaan niin nythän se joutaa lainaan hetkeksi.



Kiitos tarjouksesta. Lamppu on arvatenkin ok, niin sitä ei tartte testata. Minä vaan en tiedä riittääkö tuon uuden 900 lumenin lampun pikku akku mun
tarpesiin ja sitähän ei tuo sun vehje mulle kerro.

----------


## Shimaani

Mkn ei estä ostamasta hiukan jytympää akua Pikon kamuksi, mulla on haukuttelulenkeillä mukana milloin mikäkin virtavarasto.

Hiilarikipsiin lie uittumaista tussata taikakuvioita?

----------


## HC Andersen

Uittu kyllä täällä taas tapahtuu, marcolle paranemisia... itse olen ainoastaan viiltänyt itseäni mattoveitsellä remontin yhteydessä ja juonnut sen verran olutta että on tullut muutama kilo lisää, mutta kohta pääsee taas...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jytympi akku = Jytympi hinta

nimimerkki: Köyhä

----------


## HC Andersen

Pienempi akku on hyvä tekosyy lyhyelle lenkille.

----------


## marco1

Kotona, toivottasti kukaan ei tuu tarjomaan selvää vähän käytetyistä pyöräilykamppeista. Saattais tulevaisuudessa kaduttaa hävitetyt lelut jos tästä alkuahistuksesta joskus pääsee.

Vielä kerran kiitos saatosta huolehtineille setämiehille. 7 ruuvia, 2 naulaa, pätkä lattarautaa ja jotain kolmekymmentä tikkiä / niittiä... ja mie vaan otin vähän jalalla tukea liukastellessa.  :Irvistys: 
Kuvat todella zeksikkäät mutta jääköön nyt julkaisematta tällä kanavalla, ne on vaan Gplussassa julkisena.

----------


## ellmeri

> Kotona, toivottasti kukaan ei tuu tarjomaan selvää vähän käytetyistä pyöräilykamppeista. Saattais tulevaisuudessa kaduttaa hävitetyt lelut jos tästä alkuahistuksesta joskus pääsee.
> 
> Vielä kerran kiitos saatosta huolehtineille setämiehille. 7 ruuvia, 2 naulaa, pätkä lattarautaa ja jotain kolmekymmentä tikkiä / niittiä... ja mie vaan otin vähän jalalla tukea liukastellessa. 
> .



Jos on 6mm kiärteellä olevia titskuja sulla qu saat ne jalasta vex niin tarttisin stemmiin naulat voit pitää. :Leveä hymy: 
Paranemisiiiiin....

----------


## marco1

Nää kiinnitykset on jotain halpaa kierrätysrautaa joka on tarkoitus kierrättää vasta krematorion jälkeen.

----------


## ellmeri

> Nää kiinnitykset on jotain halpaa kierrätysrautaa joka on tarkoitus kierrättää vasta krematorion jälkeen.



No siinä on ihmis-syöjällä ihmettelemistä kun palvatusta jalasta löytyy lattarautaa ja ruuwiloita. :Sekaisin:

----------


## PaH

> .... 7 ruuvia, 2 naulaa, pätkä lattarautaa ja jotain kolmekymmentä tikkiä / niittiä... ja mie vaan otin vähän jalalla tukea liukastellessa. ..



Hmm. Kuullostaa ihan IKEA-jalalta. Toivotaan et liitos kestää ja reikä umpioituu nopsaan!

Tää selvis tuenotosta aika vähillä; suht normaali kävely jo luonnistuu, koko on enää 110%:nen ja värikään ei vastaa enää kun haalistunutta
ukkospilvee.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä kiellän lenkillä vammautumiset kokonaan.  :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> Hmm. Kuullostaa ihan IKEA-jalalta. Toivotaan et liitos kestää ja reikä umpioituu nopsaan!



Blady ell, meit sanois aussi. Vähän korkeammalla oli tavoitteet kuin Iikeassa. Molemmilta puolilta jalka fileoitu joten reikiä on kaksi.

Toisaalta leikkaava leguri totes että "ihan hyvä siitä tuli, yx luun pala on vaan hukassa mutta siitä ei tarvitse huolehtia" Että sikäli se Ikea vastaa turhankin hyvin tilannetta....

----------


## PaH

^ tarttee(ko) se muksahduspaikka käydä tsekkaamassa, josko se luunpala olis viel tallessa? Sais niinkus varaosaks vaikka?

Saaks siihen kipsiin klossinruuvit kiinni oikeaan kohtaan? 
Epulla kun oli se käsi kipsissä joku aika takaperin sen pahki-ajon seurauksena, niin koettiin sovitella lukkogrippiä kiinni siihen kämmenmutkaan - 
olis ollut (kielletty) fillarointi helpompaa kun olis vaan pujottanu gripillisen kipsin tankoon ja pannu menoks.
Ajatus meni sit hylkyyn siks kun heräs ajatus mitä käy kun tulee OTB.

----------


## Marsusram

> ^ tarttee(ko) se muksahduspaikka käydä tsekkaamassa, josko se luunpala olis viel tallessa? Sais niinkus varaosaks vaikka?



Ei ollut nahkassa reikiä vielä metsästä lähtiessä, luunpala on hukkunu sillä reissulla.
Samalla operaatiolla olisi voinut tasata jalkojen pituudet jos aiemmin oli eroja.

----------


## marco1

> ^ tarttee(ko) se muksahduspaikka käydä tsekkaamassa, josko se luunpala olis viel tallessa? Sais niinkus varaosaks vaikka?



Löytäjä saa pitää.

Meinaan kyllä käydä joskus itse tarkistamassa että miten h-vetissä tuommoisessa paikassa voi ittensä tärvätä.

----------


## Pastu

Tsemppiä marcolle!!!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Shimaani vedän parrasta, jos tuli liian pieni koko tilattua. Nyt vaan ootellaan ja sata varmasti ei tule nyt sitten lumitalvea, kun varta vasten sitä 
vastaan varustaudun. :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Saako kuntsari paksukaisen? Aika

----------


## Kuntoilija

En tiedä, että saanko, mutta ennakkotilaus on tehty. Saman tuottajan kaksi kiinalaista villapaitaa löytyy jo kaapista. Toivottasti kelluu siten kuten on hehkutettu tai sitten ei ole niin ihqu.

----------


## PaH

> En tiedä, että saanko, mutta ennakkotilaus on tehty. Saman tuottajan kaksi kiinalaista villapaitaa löytyy jo kaapista. Toivottasti kelluu siten kuten on hehkutettu tai sitten ei ole niin ihqu.



Jos tää monsuunikausi vielä jatkuu niin kellupyörää tarttee jo ennen lumia. Skutsissa on naurettavan märkää, 32x19:n kans
sai jumpata ihan tosissaan. Speduilla ajo ei vielä onnaa, mut fläteillä ihan jees.

----------


## Shimaani

Kyllä, metsät on aivan prkl märkiä.  Haukutkin väistelee jo lätäköi.




> ...ennakkotilaus on tehty....



 Hea hea, näin se tauti tarttuu.  Jos se onvani on liian pieni niin saanko konsulenttina etuosto-oikeuden? Vieläkö me keretään suolle kastamaan se uutukainen tän vuoden puolella?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä konsulentti saa tehdä 1. tarjouksen, jos koko meni ihan harakoille. Nyt kyllä uskon jo, että tuo kuusitoista tuumainen on passeli koko. Se on siinä ja siinä tuleeko Onni Wannin pullero mulle joululahjaksi. Toimitukset on luvattu alkavan joulukuun alkupuolella. 

Sisureita pitäsi hommata varuiksi. Schwalbelta löytyy tuosta freeride-sisurista myös alle 200 g versio, mutta ilmeisesti kun sitä pitää kuitenkin vähän ylivenyttää niin normi versio paksummalla materiaalilla on fiksumpi ja kestävämpi valinta.

----------


## mutanaama

Multa saat heti ensiasennussirureita parikin kipaletta ihan ilman korvausta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Multa saat heti ensiasennussirureita parikin kipaletta ihan ilman korvausta.



Kyllä mää käyvästä tavarasta oon aina vähintäänkin huonosti maksanut.  Ettet vaan tarjoo mulle niitä Surlyn ydinsodan kestäviä puolen kilon
sisureita. Niitä mä en huoli, edes ilmatteeks  :Hymy: .

----------


## mutanaama

No on se kumma kun ei mikään kelpaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kyprok

> Kyllä konsulentti saa tehdä 1. tarjouksen, jos koko meni ihan harakoille. Nyt kyllä uskon jo, että tuo kuusitoista tuumainen on passeli koko.



Saanko tiedustella kuljettajan pituutta?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Saanko tiedustella kuljettajan pituutta?



Lyhyyttä löytyy 5'9.3 jaloissa mitaten. Kääntyy senteiksi kaavalla jalka on 12 tuumaa ja tuuma on 2,54 cm  :Cool: .

----------


## kyprok

> Lyhyyttä löytyy 5'9.3 jaloissa mitaten. Kääntyy senteiksi kaavalla jalka on 12 tuumaa ja tuuma on 2,54 cm .



Ok. Katselin vain tuota on-onen mitoitusta ja olisin itsekin ollut kahden koon välissä (18" ja 20"). Nopeasti mietittynä oisin valinnut isomman mutta enemmän ajateltuna pienemmän. Varmaan se 16" on sinulle hyvä. Vaikka en minä näistä niin tiedä, tässä ketjussa on enemmän kokemusta näistä läskipyöristä  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> .... Schwalbelta löytyy tuosta freeride-sisurista myös alle 200 g versio....



 Toimii myös BFL kumin sisällä mut havaintojeni mukaan nuissa on lievää yksilöllisyyttä - toiset pitää ilman paremmin ku toiset.  Sit kun alkaa pervoilemaan niin irrottaa siitä friiraidisisurista sialun ja tuuppaa liki desin litkua tuubiin.

----------


## marco1

Mitkäs puoliasialliset flätit kannattaisi hommata? Tuskin tulee käytettyä klossikenkää ihan lähiaikoina joten Superstar tai Nukeproof tms. läyskät  täytynee tilailla kun jemmatut NS:t ryövättiin jo muiden pyöriin.

Täytyy kyllä todeta että nyt pyöräilyä enemmän kiinnostaa lopputalven säät ylempänä ja se miten tuo Iikea -liitos toimii monon kanssa. Ja toki se miltä se tuntuu kun maanantaina pitäis irrotella nuo reilu 30 niittiä koiven asennusreikien tienoilta.

----------


## Shimaani

Noi wellgot on reilusti enemmän kuin hintansa arvoiset ja niitä myy Toikkalakin liki samaan hintaan.

----------


## PaH

NSn Aerialit olis muuten jees, mut ne "piikit" on paskat - liika lyhyet ja irroitus käytettynä ~mahdotonta.
Noissa vellkoissa sentään on piikin kanta pimennon puolella, kokemusta ei oo.

Syntacen Nbr9:t ja Canfieldin Cramponit on ainakin puoliasiallisia.

@marko, mullon joutava pari lenkkiä ajettu pari VP Componentsin 59:jä, joutaa jos kelepaa

----------


## Smo

Oho. Täällä on sattunu ja tapahtunu.

----------


## marco1

Nuo Wellgot ja muut V8-kopiot on mun mielestä köppäset kun ne on niin hiivatin paksut tuoreempiin malleihin verrattuna. 
Pahiksella hyviä vinkkejä mutta hinnat ei sovi Iikea nilkan -tyyliin. Kohtuuhintaiset avohoitopolkimet näin alkuun ja jos tyyli vaihtuu pysyvästi niin sitten parempaa alle. Saintit sais Hi5:stä tai jotain.

Vielä toistaseksi toiveajattelua minkäänlainen liikunta joten speksausaikaa on.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Nää maksaa enmmän, kuitenkin sillä erotuksella aiemmin mainittuihin että raha ei mee hukkaan. Meni flättäilly ihan uudelle tasolle. Kalliosolasta esim.

----------


## PaH

^ Herkolla on pointtinsa, jos rahansa jonnekin kantaa niin ei se Kalliosola varmaan turhin paikka oo.
Mut mulle kiitos_ei mitään fillariin liittyvää osaa jossa IGUS-liukulaakereita. Enää. 
 Ja eiks noissakin jo valmistaja tarjoo upgreidattuja leekerivirityksiä kun orkkikset levii. Off_topic ends.

Se oli sit eka lenkura tällä pimeellä et mutap*ska jääty fillariin. Matkalla löydetty mm. niljakkaassa huurteessa olleita kallion-
kantteja, ritisevää sammalta, jääriitteessä olevia vesimonttuja ja 1kpl hirvikärpäsiä.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Aika näyttää laakerit, ehkä jo tuleva talvi. Ykköspointti kuitenkin se, että millään muulla flätillä en röykyissä pysy likikään yhtä hyvin polkimissa kiinni, tai pyöritä yhtä ojennetulla nilkalla. Etenkin jäykkiksellä ero muihin kokeillemiini trailiflatteihin on dramaattinen. Toki kaverina viiskymppityyppiset liimakumikengät. Eron luulen syntyvän ensisijassa pinta-alasta; nää on tarpeeks leveät. Ehkä kipsijalallekkin? Sain lätyt ilman suurempia ennakko-odotuksia kun pyysin laittaan "jotkut kevyet harkinnan mukaan", Aiempien puolen tusinan flattityypin kokemuksella olin päätellyt että ainoat erot niissä on paino, väri ja hinta.

----------


## PaH

Ajoin yhden ~30 min laskun c-nixissä vaihtarifilolla (Liteville 601) jossa oli noi ja olihan ne popon alla helevatun hyvät. 
Pito ja tuntuma oli samalla tasolla ku noilla number_nineillä ja cramponeilla joilla itte oon ajellu. Kai niisson eroja paksuudessa,
hinnassa ja saatavuudessa, mut samaan "kelpaa"- kategoriaan nuo muilta osin menee. Enkä ees aja stealth-kumipohjaisilla
 kengillä, mullon LaSportivan vastaavanmallinen matala kiipimiskenkä jossa FiveTen:mäinen pohjakuvio mut erilainen kummiseos.

42-kokoiselle popolle mulle on 90-100mm x 90-100mm flätin kokona ok, isompi on haittana ja pienempi on hankala. Mut on niissä
fläteissä eroja - dramaattisia -ja kun hyvän löytää ja sen kans pääsee sinuiks, tuntuu ajatus lukkoihin paluusta tuntua aika 
kaukaiselta.

----------


## marco1

En tykännyt noiden väristä joten sillä perusteella ei kelpaa  :Hymy: 
Tällä tuurilla pyörä viettää näköjään usein muutamien viikkojen jaksoja varaston seinällä joten rumat polkimet on out.

Pitänee katsoa jotkut rämpyttimet joissa on piikkejä myös polkimen keskellä. Kengiksi tulee nuo vanhat Hagblöösit joista veistellään nappulat pois pohjan etuosasta. Viiskymppejä jalkaan huonommin sopivia kenkiä ei juuri olekaan joten nekään ei käy.

----------


## vema60

Nyt mun Fat Albertti sitten repes lopullisesti kyljestä. Noh kauanhan noi on mun vähillä ajoilla kestänytkin. Mikäs nykyään on *se* rengas, millä kehtaa näyttäytyä vaikka ihmisten ilmoilla?

----------


## marco1

> Nyt mun Fat Albertti sitten repes lopullisesti kyljestä. Noh kauanhan noi on mun vähillä ajoilla kestänytkin. Mikäs nykyään on *se* rengas, millä kehtaa näyttäytyä vaikka ihmisten ilmoilla?



Tuossa olisi varastossa 1pr kohtuullisesti sisäänajettuja Hans Dampfeja, kerran ulosajetut... Trailstaria vissiin.

----------


## ellmeri

> Nyt mun Fat Albertti sitten repes lopullisesti kyljestä. Noh kauanhan noi on mun vähillä ajoilla kestänytkin. Mikäs nykyään on *se* rengas, millä kehtaa näyttäytyä vaikka ihmisten ilmoilla?



Marcolla on näköjään ja HerkkoPeresillä Hanssin Däppilöitä 2.6" halavalla niistä sais jo aika lelluwan ja kelluvan pyörän.

----------


## vema60

> Tuossa olisi varastossa 1pr kohtuullisesti sisäänajettuja Hans Dampfeja, kerran ulosajetut... Trailstaria vissiin.



Noh, noh elä nyt luovuta, saatat tarvita vielä ittekin. Ihan uuven meinasin ostaa ja ihan kaupasta tai netistä. On mullakin tuola varastossa vielä sen verran renkaita, että ei sen takia ajot jää ajamatta.

NBXää ei sitten kannata yrittää litkuttaa. 
(nim. liimakäsi)

----------


## marco1

Kyllä sitä joskus taas ajetaan mutta nuo nyt sais tuolta hakea pois sopuhintaan. Kummisetä part 1.

Mielenvikaiseksi tunnustautuvat voivat myös käydä hakemassa ensimmäisen sukupolven Nobby Nicit (1pr 2.1" ja 1 pr 2.25") kahvikupin hinnalla - minä tarjoan sen kahvikupin....

----------


## Shimaani

> .... 1pr kohtuullisesti sisäänajettuja Hans Dampfeja....



Heppp!  

Nimim. Hamsteri

Kuis Naapurin™ kinttu jaksaa, ei kai se vielä ihan sietämättömästi kutise?  Koska pääsee signeeraamaan kipsiä?

----------


## marco1

Selvä, Hansut menee sitten mistä tulikin, sinappia en palauta. Täytyy viuhauttaa ne kiekoilta pois vaikka huomenna.

Tänään on vaihdettu talvikipsi, niitit poistettu ja ja liha säteilytetty. Ihan hyväksi sitä paranemista arvailtiin, nelisen viikkoa vielä olisi kipsi paikalla.

Ei taida kirkkoveneet näkyä tuossa kuosissa?

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Selvä, Hansut menee sitten mistä tulikin, sinappia en palauta. Täytyy viuhauttaa ne kiekoilta pois vaikka huomenna.
> 
> Tänään on vaihdettu talvikipsi, niitit poistettu ja ja liha säteilytetty. Ihan hyväksi sitä paranemista arvailtiin, nelisen viikkoa vielä olisi kipsi paikalla.
> *Kuva*
> Ei taida kirkkoveneet näkyä tuossa kuosissa?



Pähee kuosi polvisukassa  :Vink:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Markolla on sitten joulukortitkin  melkein omasta takaa valmiina. Tosta käärinliinasta sopiva pätkä liimalla
pahvinpalaan kiinni ja postimerkki taakse, niin saa tuttavat ja sukulaiset käsityön leimalla varustetut jouluterveiset.

Oli muuten mukava keli ajella sunnuntaiaamuna lähistön metsissä. Pääosin kovaa ja kuivaa polkua, tosin K75 lähimetsään oli  kasvanut järvi sitten viime vierailun ja päivityskeppejä oli tarjolla, kun sinne on tekeillä iso sähkölinja.

----------


## PaH

Hieno on kuori Markon kipsissä - toivomma et se luvattu neljän vkon toimitusaika pitää!

Talviaikaan siirtymisen seurauksena eka oikea lampukelenkura tänään. Full moon x 1 oli paikoin parempi kun
piko x 2. Keli oli kuivahko mut alusta ei. Kuskillakin (vaihteeks) kaks toimivaa jalkaa.

Syksy saa (ja Ryynäsen Topi kans), mut mahtaisko tältä(kään) palstalta löytyä ketään kiinnostunutta tulevana
larstaina semmoseen semi-eeppiseen kahlaus-/tunkkaus-/kurjistelusessioon Äss-korpeen? Reitti vois olla semmonen
ympäriämpärikurva max 6h, josta pääsee erkaantumaan väliltä kun sukka kastuu tai näläkä iskee. Vettähän siellä on kaikkialla
paitsi siel mistä se valuu alas ja olen sitäpaitsi tilannu koko päiväks kunnon vesisateen. Jättekivaa, eiks vaa?
Enivan?

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää meinas perjantai illalla ajaa polkupyörällä, aika ja paikka vielä hakusessa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Syksy saa (ja Ryynäsen Topi kans), mut mahtaisko tältä(kään) palstalta löytyä ketään kiinnostunutta tulevana
> larstaina semmoseen semi-eeppiseen kahlaus-/tunkkaus-/kurjistelusessioon Äss-korpeen? Reitti vois olla semmonen
> ympäriämpärikurva max 6h, josta pääsee erkaantumaan väliltä kun sukka kastuu tai näläkä iskee. Vettähän siellä on kaikkialla
> paitsi siel mistä se valuu alas ja olen sitäpaitsi tilannu koko päiväks kunnon vesisateen. Jättekivaa, eiks vaa?
> Enivan?



Huhhellettä. Melkein kesäkeli vielä monsuunisateineen. Vielä kun olisi räntää tuohon luvattu, niin olisin myyty. Nyt pitää vähän arpoa..

----------


## PaH

> ... mahtaisko tältä(kään) palstalta löytyä ketään kiinnostunutta tulevana
> larstaina semmoseen semi-eeppiseen kahlaus-/tunkkaus-/kurjistelusessioon Äss-korpeen? Reitti vois olla semmonen
> ympäriämpärikurva max 6h, josta pääsee erkaantumaan väliltä kun sukka kastuu tai näläkä iskee. Vettähän siellä on kaikkialla
> paitsi siel mistä se valuu alas ja olen sitäpaitsi tilannu koko päiväks kunnon vesisateen. Jättekivaa, eiks vaa?
> Enivan?



Max 6h oli vaan 5,5h. Vettä sato vaan ekan kolme tuntia. Kahlata sai. Tunkata sai. Kurjaa ei kummiskaan ollu. Aineskaam paljon.
 Lenkura reilu 50km itäisellä ja pohjoisella sektorilla. Vettä siel on kaikkialla paitsi kallioiden laella. Ja märkää, kaikkialla. Palijon.  

Taidan suunnata huomenna lännen maille, siellä on jaossa myös vähemmän vetistä pätkää.

----------


## marco1

Ohos, noinkin kurjan näköisessä kelissä oli herrat ajamassa... Repzektitkurakelin sankareille.

----------


## mutanaama

Iltavuoro alkoi 15:30 diileriltä parin paksupyörän voimin, kmw:kin vilahti lähdössä. Oliskohan ollu 18:30 lenkuran loppu.

----------


## kmw

Pitkät lokarit + lärpäke ja teitä pitkin rulettaa. Ei ollut ikävä mettään nuin märällä. Kävin kattomassa merta Kaivopuistossa ja kruisin takas kotiin. Oli ihan mahoton sumu Keimolan jälkeen joka veti rillitkin ihan huuruun. Sumeaa näkyvyyttä oli n. 2m. Ehjänä selvittiin kummiski.

----------


## Shimaani

Mutaa, rapaa, muksahtelua ja kikattelua.  Kyllä se helloweeni menee näinkin :Cool:

----------


## sakuvaan

Kivikko oli aamulla siedettävässä kunnossa, paskaa sielläkin lensi mutta oli ajettavaakin aika hyvin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutis hyvä, meitä oli siinä lähdössä kolme paksupyörää.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Iltavuoro alkoi 15:30 diileriltä parin paksupyörän voimin, kmw:kin vilahti lähdössä. Oliskohan ollu 18:30 lenkuran loppu.



Joku ajeli mun edellä paksupöörällä tulkintie-ylästöntie välisen siirtymäpolun noihin aikoihin.

----------


## mutanaama

Parion kaks kolma tai neljä muttei viis

----------


## PaH

> Taidan suunnata huomenna lännen maille, siellä on jaossa myös vähemmän vetistä pätkää.



Lännessä oli vähemmän vettä. Viitisen tuntia monivaihteetonta lyhytjoustopyöräilyä vertikaalisesti vaihtelevalla reitillä 
kävi jo kuntoilusta. Tuossa oli pakko pysähtyä läähättämään -

----------


## kyprok

> Lännessä oli vähemmän vettä. Viitisen tuntia monivaihteetonta lyhytjoustopyöräilyä vertikaalisesti vaihtelevalla reitillä 
> kävi jo kuntoilusta.



Saako tiedustella missä päin tai mikä on tämä läntinen alue jossa vettä on vähemmän? Tekisi mieli löytää jotain uusia paikkoja ajettaviksi ja jos jostain löytyy edes hieman kuivempaa kuin mitä tuolla keskuspuistoissa on viime aikoina ollut niin vielä parempi.

----------


## PaH

^ tarkennan vielä että vettä vähemmän kun larstaina S-korvessa. 
Tuo eilinen lenkura meni p-heinä - kaivoksela - malminkartano - uusimäki - lintumetsä - lintuvaara - leppävaara -
karakallio - lintuvaara - linnainen - hämevaara - askisto - juvanmalmi - örkkiniitty - askisto - odilampi - petikko jne jne.
Ylös ja alas mäkiä ja kosteempien paikkojen läpi vähiten kosteeta reittiä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

No, kyllä on maastot raskaassa kunnossa, jos Pahiksen pitää pysähtyä puuskuttamaan.  Meikäläinen ei näin märällä suostu metsään menemään.  Viime metsälenkki pakkaskelissä lokakuun lopulla. Akkujakaan en ole vielä viitsinyt viime talven jäljiltä ladata, kun on niin surkean märkää.

Sitä vastoin olen lyllertänyt lenkkarit jalassa klv:llä. Ihme ja kumma 4 kg on jäänyt matkan varrelle ja tavoite alle 80 kg
joulukuun alkuun mennessä alkaa näyttämään nyt jo kirkossa kuulutetulta. Oman läskin selkään päässee sitten hoikkana
poikana.

----------


## sakuvaan

Jahas... tenen reissu bookattu, pitää alkaa taas ajamaan että jaksaa siellä sit vetää täysii!

----------


## PaH

> No, kyllä on maastot raskaassa kunnossa, jos Pahiksen pitää pysähtyä puuskuttamaan.  Meikäläinen ei näin märällä suostu ...



Maastopohjan raskaus oli vasta kolmannella sijalla ollut tekosyy. Ne paremmat ekskjuussit olivatten larstainen sessio ässkorvessa 
ja 32x19 välitys...

----------


## ellmeri

> Lännessä oli vähemmän vettä. Viitisen tuntia monivaihteetonta lyhytjoustopyöräilyä vertikaalisesti vaihtelevalla reitillä 
> kävi jo kuntoilusta. Tuossa oli pakko pysähtyä läähättämään -



Onx toi kuwa S-korvesta jos kattoo viirilän kodalta kaasulinjoille päin? jos ei niin samalle näyttää.

----------


## kmw

Tää komppaa Kuntsaria. Ehkä lopummalla viikkoa käyn tsekiditsek Kiljava-Röykkä-Rauhalä polut, mutta muuten teitä pitkin ja mieluummin hiekka semmoisia.

Pahiksen kuvaa veikkaan otetuksi Askistossa.

----------


## PaH

> ... Pahiksen kuvaa veikkaan otetuksi Askistossa.



@ellmeri & kmw - veikkaukset oli hyvejä, mutta vääriä. Kävin noilla linkin kallioilla pariinkin suuntaan, mut toi kuvatus
oli näpsäisty tosa.

S-korvellinen paikannustehtävä, eikä yhtään vaikee?

----------


## marco1

> ensimmäisen sukupolven Nobby Nicit (1pr 2.1" ja 1 pr 2.25") kahvikupin hinnalla - minä tarjoan sen kahvikupin....



Nämä olis vielä tarjolla, kumman vähän kyselijöitä.  :Sarkastinen: 

->S
HD:t vielä vanteilla, josko huomenna saisin irrotettua...

----------


## Shimaani

^Ei mtn kiirua, mää meen ennen pakkasia mehtään vaan läskipyörällä tahi con dog.  Mustikkasuonkallion likellä olevalla sähkötinlinjalla on aivan prkl märkää

----------


## kyprok

> ^ tarkennan vielä että vettä vähemmän kun larstaina S-korvessa. 
> Tuo eilinen lenkura meni p-heinä - kaivoksela - malminkartano - uusimäki - lintumetsä - lintuvaara - leppävaara -
> karakallio - lintuvaara - linnainen - hämevaara - askisto - juvanmalmi - örkkiniitty - askisto - odilampi - petikko jne jne.
> Ylös ja alas mäkiä ja kosteempien paikkojen läpi vähiten kosteeta reittiä.



Ok, kiitos. Tuo reitti tosin tarvitsisi oppaan että polut löytyisivät, sen verran tuntemattomia ovat useat noista alueista minulle. Sipoonkorvessa oli jo syyskuussa todella märkää, en ole sinne sen jälkeen edes ajatellut meneväni.

----------


## PaH

^ tulevana viikonloppuna lie sen verran ajokelejä et jos mielenkiinnostusta löytyy niin voin lähteä osoittelemaan 
niitä polunpäitä

----------


## kyprok

> ^ tulevana viikonloppuna lie sen verran ajokelejä et jos mielenkiinnostusta löytyy niin voin lähteä osoittelemaan 
> niitä polunpäitä



Tuleva viikonloppu on jo buukattu täyteen, toivottavasti löydän aikaa lähteä pyörimään edes kotinurkille. Ja emmä varmaan sun vauhdissa pysyiskään  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mahtoiko Marsusram ajaa tänään kl.17.25 EnergiaAreenan kohdalla kohti Rajatorppaa?

----------


## Marsusram

> Mahtoiko Marsusram ajaa tänään kl.17.25 EnergiaAreenan kohdalla kohti Rajatorppaa?



Mahtoi olla kotimatkalla.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tuleva viikonloppu on jo buukattu täyteen, toivottavasti löydän aikaa lähteä pyörimään edes kotinurkille. Ja emmä varmaan sun vauhdissa pysyiskään



Missäs päin Keravan mettä verkostoa olet pyöritellyt?

----------


## kyprok

> Missäs päin Keravan mettä verkostoa olet pyöritellyt?



Palaneen talon lenkkiä on tullut ajeltua pariin otteeseen keinukalliolta etelään ja paluumatkalla pohjoiseen päin. Sen lisäksi olen käynyt haahuilemassa siellä päin mistä se edellinen porukkalenkki starttasi. Liekkö Zipon kulmia se alue? Ei ole vielä löytynyt sellaista yhtenäistä lenkuraa jota voisi käydä säännöllisesti ajamassa ja pikkuhiljaa laajentamassa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Eilisen pimeä lenkin saldona viides vaihtajankorvake romuks ja takalevy vinkkelissä  :Hymy:  Noo on siittä aikaakin jo kun olen pyörästä rikkonut mitään. Ny on Formulan levyn tilalla Hayesin 203mm levy. Kokeilla täs duunis jos sais oikaistua tota vanhaa.





> Palaneen talon lenkkiä on tullut ajeltua pariin otteeseen keinukalliolta etelään ja paluumatkalla pohjoiseen päin. Sen lisäksi olen käynyt haahuilemassa siellä päin mistä se edellinen porukkalenkki starttasi. Liekkö Zipon kulmia se alue? Ei ole vielä löytynyt sellaista yhtenäistä lenkuraa jota voisi käydä säännöllisesti ajamassa ja pikkuhiljaa laajentamassa.



Palaneentalon lenkiltä pääsee hyvin Ahjoon asti ja sieltä Keravan keskustaan. Siittä Zipon lähi metistä taas pääsee Tuusulan varuskuntaan ja siittä vaik Saviolle.  :Vink:  Varo vaan et pimeällä et eksy, päätyy helposti vaik Tuusulaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Zipolta pääsee hyvin jopa Tikkurilaan asti metsiä pitkin joko itäistä tai läntistä reittiä pitkin. Pariin kertaan ajanut tuommoisen ympärälenkin jossa pituutta tulee 55 km.

----------


## kyprok

Eli polkuja on Keravan lähialueella paljonkin. Hyvähyvä  :Hymy:  Ei kait se auta ku lähteä ankkuriksi jollekin porukkalenkille. Sattuuko kenelläkään olemaan mitään GPS jälkeä josta saisi jotain kuvaa mitä kautta nuo reitit menevät? Google mapsia olen käyttänyt eri alueiden arpomiseen, mutta eipä sitä kautta oikein niitä polkuja löydä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Eli polkuja on Keravan lähialueella paljonkin. Hyvähyvä  Ei kait se auta ku lähteä ankkuriksi jollekin porukkalenkille. Sattuuko kenelläkään olemaan mitään GPS jälkeä josta saisi jotain kuvaa mitä kautta nuo reitit menevät? Google mapsia olen käyttänyt eri alueiden arpomiseen, mutta eipä sitä kautta oikein niitä polkuja löydä.



Ite en käytä semmosia härpäkkeitä. Muut tosiaan siin menee kyllä tovi ennen kuin edes Keravan polut olet kolunnut läpi. Laita YV:tä nii katellaan joku sopiva päivä nii voin lähteä näyttämään paikkoja.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Zipolta pääsee hyvin jopa Tikkurilaan asti metsiä pitkin joko itäistä tai läntistä reittiä pitkin. Pariin kertaan ajanut tuommoisen ympärälenkin jossa pituutta tulee 55 km.



Meinaakko Ilolan ABC lenkkiä? Niinku Zippo sitä nimittää  :Hymy:  Se on tullu Zipon ja Kybällä Tsygäilijän kanssa vedettyä pariin otteenseen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE=St0neyNut1;1934919]Meinaakko Ilolan ABC lenkkiä? Niinku Zippo sitä nimittää  :Hymy:  

Saattaa olla tuon niminen tuo reitti Keravan kollien mielestä. Reitti pääpiirteissään > Tarjoustalo-radiomasto-hevostalli-
vierumäki-mätäkivi-kulomäen täyttömäki-ilolan abc. 


Kunnon lenkki syntyy, kun jatkaa Ilolan abc:ltä Ilolan metsästä Joenvartta pitkin vanhalle Lahden tielle ja siitä palaneen talon reittiä-Ahjo- Kurkela-Kalevan takametsä.

ps. Missä hra Zeta luuraa, kun ei palstalla eikä metsässä ole näkynyt aikoihin ?

----------


## ellmeri

[QUOTE=Kuntoilija;1934934]



> ps. Missä hra Zeta luuraa, kun ei palstalla eikä metsässä ole näkynyt aikoihin ?



Sitä mää oon ja aatellu,taitaa pyhätkin tehä töitä.  Ei oo meilläkään käyny kahwilla? :Sarkastinen:  onkohan sillä jotain hankintaa taas tuloillaan kun duunia painaa...*hmmm*

Hohhoijaa pari viikko töitä ja jos huilais parikuukautta noin aluks! :Leveä hymy:  vaaaaan.

----------


## marco1

Eikös Z todennut että ei speksaa netissä enää. Itsekin roikun täällä lähinnä valittamassa mutta minkäs teet. 
_If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have no luck at all_ vaikka Peter Greenin versiona.

Eikä katkennut koipikaan ole tarpeeksi kun pitäis keittiöremonttiakin kuulemma aloitella sitten kun pääsee tolpilleen. Voe ruma sana.
Kelpaisko muuten jollekin nuo 5v vanhat AEG:n kodinkoneet jollekin sedälle vaikka mökkikoneiksi (mitä noista voi edes pyytää, 40% pinnaa uusien hinnasta?)? APK, JK, PK, kalusteuuni jossa keraamisen tason ohjaus, kaikki valkoisena, perustason laitteita.

----------


## ellmeri

Kaweri tarttis astiantiskikonetta 40cm leweä.

Remontti miähet oli rikkonu sen ja nyt niillä riitaa kuka korvaa.

----------


## marco1

Täysleveä tuo meidän tuleva ex-kone.

----------


## St0neyNut1

[QUOTE=Kuntoilija;1934934]



> Meinaakko Ilolan ABC lenkkiä? Niinku Zippo sitä nimittää  
> 
> Saattaa olla tuon niminen tuo reitti Keravan kollien mielestä. Reitti pääpiirteissään > Tarjoustalo-radiomasto-hevostalli-
> vierumäki-mätäkivi-kulomäen täyttömäki-ilolan abc. 
> 
> 
> Kunnon lenkki syntyy, kun jatkaa Ilolan abc:ltä Ilolan metsästä Joenvartta pitkin vanhalle Lahden tielle ja siitä palaneen talon reittiä-Ahjo- Kurkela-Kalevan takametsä.
> 
> ps. Missä hra Zeta luuraa, kun ei palstalla eikä metsässä ole näkynyt aikoihin ?



Me ollaan vedetty tuo Zipon parkkis - Ilolan ABC - Zipon parkkis settinä. Reittä muuttaen fiiliksen mukaan.

Juu Z:ta ei ole ollu pitkään aikaan enää tääl, eip tainnu tykätä et laittovat ykskaks kiinni sen vanhan topicin. Muut metässä ollaan kyl käyty suurin piirtein joka viikko pyörimässä. Jokunen uuden/kasvillisuuden alle hävinneen polun pohjan tekeminenkin työn alla  :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

> , eip tainnu tykätä et laittovat ykskaks kiinni sen vanhan topicin.. Jokunen uuden/kasvillisuuden alle hävinneen polun pohjan tekeminenkin työn alla



Sitä mää oon ja vähän ounastellu ja ajattelin että jos Z-setä perustais keravan pahat-kollit. :Leveä hymy:  ja ajettais tuttuja reittejä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Määkin voisin tulla mukaan joskus, kunhan kunto vaan ensin nousee ja lämpötila laskee. Onneksi pyöräilyssä on luvallista nämä nappihommat  :Hymy: .

----------


## ellmeri

Joo kohta vois aloitella ajamisia.Mä aloittelen ihan alusta tän ajamisen,pitää niska ja kädet totutella pyöränpäällä olemiseen.

Valolenkeille ei voi lähteä kun ei kestä kypärän painoakaan pariatuntia kauempaa saatikka valoa lisänä potassa . :Irvistys:

----------


## Smo

> Kaweri tarttis astiantiskikonetta 40cm leweä.
> 
> Remontti miähet oli rikkonu sen ja nyt niillä riitaa kuka korvaa.



kierrätyskeksuksista saa ilmasiks tai edukkaasti

----------


## ellmeri

> kierrätyskeksuksista saa ilmasiks tai edukkaasti



Sitä mä sille oon sanonut mutta kun sillä oli kotona remontti niin urakoitsia oli rikkonu sen astiapesukoneen ja ei meinaa maksaa kun on lahden toiseltapuolen se firma ja tyrineet muutenkin tuli seinältä toisella naapurilla kaakelit seinältä,että tällainen tapaus.

----------


## mutanaama

Ja tiedäkkö ellmeri mitä? Siinähän sitten sai kun päätti säästää.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ja tiedäkkö ellmeri mitä? Siinähän sitten sai kun päätti säästää.



Tää oli iso taloyhtiö martsarissa kawerilla jolla hämminkiä,virolaisia ammattilaisia.

Mun remontti sujui mallikkaasti vaikka oli liivijengin töitä, reklamaatiot meni mallikkaasti,sanoin isännälle että heitä liivit narikkaan ja katsellaan virheet ja päästiin sopuisaan ratkaisuun. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli oliko vironpojat sun kaverin palkkaamia vai taloyhtiön?

----------


## ellmeri

> Eli oliko vironpojat sun kaverin palkkaamia vai taloyhtiön?



Taloyhtiön.

----------


## HC Andersen

Siinä tapauksessa kannattaisi ottaa yhteyttä taloyhtiöön asian tiimoilta, jos he ovat työn tilanneet niin he myös vastaavat loppupeleissä käyttämistään urakoitsioista.

----------


## Kuntoilija

On tainut kelvata jo vuosia rakennuksille jokainen virolainen, joka jotenkin pysyy kahdella jalalla tolpillaan, kuten kelpasi -80 luvun hulluina vuosina jokainen suomalainen. Kun käveli rakennustyömaan ohitse sai pelätä, ettei väkisen joutunut töihin otetuksi.  :Hymy:  Vatupassi vaan käteen niin oli valmis timpuri. Minusta sanonta suomalainen rakentamisen laatu on ollut aina lähinnä vitsi, eikä veljeskansan timpurit sitä mielikuvaa juuri kirkasta.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Hei, muuten laitoin tuommosen uuden akun kanssa tulemaan http://www.taskulamput.fi/tuote/wide...ht_magicshine/ Onko ollu kellään jo kokeilussa?

^ Kylhän noita Viron poikia on nähny jos jonku laistaku duunin takia tulee Helsingissä työmailla pyörittyä. On niis kyllä taitaviakin tyyppejä  :Hymy:  Mut enemmän ei niin taitavia  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## apa

Kaverilla on tollainen keilan leventäjä, kyllä se tekee tehtävänsä. Keila asettuu sinne missä sitä tarvitaan

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Kaverilla on tollainen keilan leventäjä, kyllä se tekee tehtävänsä. Keila asettuu sinne missä sitä tarvitaan



Noo hyvä tietää. alkuperänen keilaku on vähä semmonen "tunneli" valo  :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Sitä mää oon ja vähän ounastellu ja ajattelin että jos Z-setä perustais keravan pahat-kollit. ja ajettais tuttuja reittejä.



Eihän tuota tiedä vaik joskus jonkun Rane(Eli Zippo) Ja Keravan Kollit ajoporukka syntyiskin  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

..ei mulla mitään asiaa oo, kunhan pelastan triidin vajoamasta toiselle sivulle. Paljon on konditionaalia täällä.

----------


## marco1

Shimun ny-old renkulat ois nyt vapaana. Huomenna puolijalkainen on liikenteessä siellä täällä mutta on muina päivinä hyvin tavoitettavissa sohvan läheltä...

----------


## kmw

Oliskos huamenna aamusta ajoseuraa tarjolla? Lähtö voipi olla keinovalolla tai sit vähän myöhemin luomulumenien loisteessa. Kotona pitäisi olla jo puolenpäivän aikoihin.

----------


## Shimaani

Eipäs nyt hätiköidä siellä naapurissa.  Juuri sain haettua viitoslavan takuuhuollosta ja Lirikin tuunauksesta (yllättäen samassa ElGuapossa kiinniolevina) ja nyt pitäis ennättää säätää ne keskenäänsopiviksi.  Känäpäissäni en *piip* mene mettään.
*nihmiö'

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huomenna parannellaan välejä anoppiin eli muutetaan se Karjaalle Vantaalta. Väli paranee n. 95 km.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> ..ei mulla mitään asiaa oo, kunhan pelastan triidin vajoamasta toiselle sivulle. Paljon on konditionaalia täällä.



Kommentoisin tähän jotain jos olisin ajokuntoinen tai jos olisi sana hallussa.
T: sohvapohjainen elämänmuoto (=jonkun sortin ameeba).
:yx-jalganen-hymio: ja projekti "rantakunto 2013"

----------


## Kari Hoo

Kiertelin taas tänään useita tunteja Laajasalossa. 
PMT:  Ne pitkospuut ennen Koirasaarentielle tuloa (sen koivun alituksen jälkeen), joista sanoin, että en ikinä ole onnistunut ajamaan niitä kokonaan tipahtamatta, sujuivat nyt mainiosti. 
Sinä ajoit ne reippaasti silloin kun olit minun kanssa viimeksi Laajasalossa (09.10.2012). 
Tulis minullekin tuota ikää, niin minullakin olis näköjään iän lisääntymisen myötä mahdollista oppia ajamaan  
– noin kuukaudessa löytyi tällainen taito, kun oli oikea ope.

----------


## apa

Hienoa kari hoo että polut kulkivat ja onnistumisia tuli. Katotaan toinen kerta sitten todistajien läsnäollessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kari Hoo

> ..Katotaan toinen kerta sitten todistajien läsnäollessa



JälkiPään Valvoja ilmoittautuu Luettavaksi Todistajaksi. 
Muita Todistajia ei tällä kertaa lukuisista pyynnöistä huolimatta 
tullut.

----------


## Shimaani

Tän takapihalla Julastössä pidettyjen hakuhaukkuharjootusten aikana ei nähty yhtään maastopöörääjää herkkubaanalla, loppukahvittelun aikaan kyllä.  Jokohan tuota huomenissa läskipöörällä mehtään...?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Vinkkiä lämpimästä ja halvasta (alle satku) kengästä talvikäyttöön tasopolkimien kanssa. 

nimimerkki: Viluvarvas.

----------


## kmw

http://www.varusteleka.fi/product/sa...tic/_3DM1652R5

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taattua Mil-Tec laatua tuo Sinkulamiehen vinkki. Täytynee suunnata Konalaan testaamaan, kunhan kuorma on saapunut.
Onkos muuten omakohtaista kokemusta tuosta eli kestää ja lämmittää sydäntalven säässä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna illalla ajamaan?

----------


## mutanaama

Hep!

Meinasin ehkä aikoa tänään jo harkita, mutta voin siirtää sen huomiselle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Helistellään päivällä tarkempi paikka ja aika.

----------


## arctic biker

> Taattua Mil-Tec laatua tuo Sinkulamiehen vinkki. Täytynee suunnata Konalaan testaamaan, kunhan kuorma on saapunut.
> Onkos muuten omakohtaista kokemusta tuosta eli kestää ja lämmittää sydäntalven säässä.



Viititkö sillä silmällä hypistellä että saako tolla alemmalla kiristysremmillä kiristettyä tossun sillain jalkaan että esimerkiksi lumikenkäilyssä nousee saapas ja lumikenkä matkassa ettei käy niin että vain jalka nousee saappaan sisältä?
Mullon vastaavia ollut kahetkin, Kamikit ja Tokmannin vähän halvempilaatuiset. Uskoisin ainakin lämpimiksi. Ja kun nuo tokmannilaisetkin on kestäneet alun neljä vuotta ihan kiihkeetä käyttöä niin miksei nuokin.
edit. Pohjallisiksi voisin suositella solumuovisia alumiinifolioituja, ovat jäykemmät eivätkä ime vettä. ainakin Tokmannin versiossa on huopavuoren takaisin tunkeminen sen verran työläs operaatio että ettei sitä ihan mieluusti tee. Kamikeissa muistaakseni vuori meni saappaaseen ihan jouhevasti.

----------


## mckollaa

> Huomenna illalla ajamaan?



15:00 kivikko

----------


## HC Andersen

> 15:00 kivikko



Turhan aikaisin, ei pysty irrottautumaan töistä vielä siihen aikaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Iltasella vasta, menee valopäälenkiksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Klåkkan 18 på tiileri

----------


## kmw

> Taattua Mil-Tec laatua tuo Sinkulamiehen vinkki. Täytynee suunnata Konalaan testaamaan, kunhan kuorma on saapunut.
> Onkos muuten omakohtaista kokemusta tuosta eli kestää ja lämmittää sydäntalven säässä.



ei ole empiiristä kokemusta, vielä. Ehkä jo ensi viikolla on.

----------


## PMT

Tehtiin Markuksen kanssa pika pyöräytys kivikko rajakylä reiteillä kierretttiin parhaat paikat ja enskakisan kivikon pätkätaikaa meni 1h 40 min. maasto oli oikeastaan kuiva,paikoin kallioilla oli jäätä, mutta hauskaa oli niin kauan kuin kesti. Kiitos Markukselle lenkistä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Klåkkan 18 på tiileri



Kimppalenkki jäi osaltani lyhyeksi, ekaks olin vähän myöhässä, sitten kun nostin fillarin katolta huomasin että takakiakosta oli kaksi mavicin nippeliä hapettunu rikkipoikki. Nyt vituttaa.

Pahis vois katsoa jos muistaa että löytyykö niitä nippeleitä miljuuuunalååtasta.

----------


## PaH

> Kimppalenkki jäi osaltani lyhyeksi...
> Pahis vois katsoa jos muistaa että löytyykö niitä nippeleitä miljuuuunalååtasta.



Paljoo pidempi ollu tälläkään. Tosin startti oli varhaisempi. Erkaannuin iloisesta joukosta kikkakallioiden jälkeen kun 
iltaloma loppui. Tsori. 

Omituisen letkulta tuntuneesta takakumista löyty pihassa painetta 0,8bar ja lasinkappale. TNT pitstop oli tukkinu 
vuodon ja klasikikkareen poiston jälkeen vajaa 4bar ei aiheuttanu pihinää. Nexcavatorin elämä jatkuu.

@hc, yved

----------


## mckollaa

> Tehtiin Markuksen kanssa pika pyöräytys kivikko rajakylä reiteillä kierretttiin parhaat paikat ja enskakisan kivikon pätkätaikaa meni 1h 40 min. maasto oli oikeastaan kuiva,paikoin kallioilla oli jäätä, mutta hauskaa oli niin kauan kuin kesti. Kiitos Markukselle lenkistä.



Kiitoksia itsellesi. Löytyi paljon uusia polkuvariaatioita! Hyvä näin, osaa paremmin yhdistää eri paikat yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi.

Sekä aina mukavan sivistävää seuraa  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Pisti taas tämän päiväinen lenkura muistiin sen, miltä lenkkeily läskinä paskakuntoisena tumpelona tuntuu. En tiiä mikä oli, ei kulkenut taidolla eikä tuurilla. Jalat huusi hoosiannaa ja taukoa. Huomaa että on tullu viime aikoina laiskoteltua lenkeillä. Kiitos vaan vetäjille, varsinkin jg:lle kun  jaksoi tsempata meikäläisen vielä sakkokierrokselle. Tarvii varmaan taas aloitella säännölliset lenkit arkisinkin.

----------


## kolistelija

Meitin kotimetsissä ootte ajellu just sillon kun en oo seurannu jutustelua, senkin ruojat! Pitää näemmä olla aktiivisempi...

----------


## marco1

> Kimppalenkki jäi osaltani lyhyeksi, ekaks olin vähän myöhässä, sitten kun nostin fillarin katolta huomasin että takakiakosta oli kaksi mavicin nippeliä hapettunu rikkipoikki. Nyt vituttaa.



Kas, meikäläisen tuuri on lähtenyt kiertoon. Elekää palauttako, ikinä.





> Pisti taas tämän päiväinen lenkura muistiin sen, miltä lenkkeily läskinä paskakuntoisena tumpelona tuntuu.



Heh, mietityttää että mitähän minulle on luvassa muutaman viikon päästä... postilaatikolla käynti tämän viikon kovin urheilusaavutus ja olen 4 viikkoa pötkötellyt.

----------


## HC Andersen

On tämä setäyhteisö melko mahtava, puolitoista tuntia edellisestä viestistä jossa valitin kieakkoa niin mulla oli ehjätty kieakko kädessä. ISO kiitos PMT:lle

----------


## mutanaama

Kui siinä nii kauan meni? Aijuu, kalianhaku.

----------


## PaH

> On tämä setäyhteisö melko mahtava, puolitoista tuntia edellisestä viestistä jossa valitin kieakkoa niin mulla oli ehjätty kieakko kädessä. ISO kiitos PMT:lle



Joo on mahtava. Ensin se myy pa*kat halpiskiekot yhdelle ja sit vielä korjaakin ne.

Kaima on kyllä pelastanu monesta pulmasta, tälle se toimi viimeks silmälääkärinä  :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Pelastus- ja opastuspalvelu PMT :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

PMT ON mtbcf:n PYÄRÄNEUWOS,ihan oikeesti, sillän on sellanen riploomi.

----------


## arctic biker

Tilasin tossa aamusella nuo Mil.tec saappaat, josko oisivat pykälää paremmat kuin Tokmanniversio. Aika löysäpohjaset veikkaan mutta helpot vetää jalkaan eli astua kenkään kun käy ulkona kusella.Päivällinen rautakauppakierrros ei tuottanu ekonomisesti varteenotettavia tuloksia.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Konalassa poikkesin ja hommasin kanssa nuo Winter bootsit. Pohjat eivät ole ihan löysät vaan eräkumisaappaiden luokkaa. Remmeillä ei ainakaan nuo minun
saappaat kiristy nilkasta niin, ettei jalka nouse kengästä ylös, kun koittaa jalkaa nostaa toisen jalan kärjen pitäessä kannasta kiinni. Soveltuvuutta lumikenkäilyyn en osaa sanoa, kun koskaan en ole moista kokeilut, enkä tiedä mitä kengältä vaaditaan. Ihan varmuutta siitäkään ei ole miten nuo sopii talvipyöräilyyn, mutta lumihommissa ja semmoisessa varmasti ok, mikäli ovat lämpöiset. Sisäkenkä oli ihan tukevan oloinen ja pohjalle laitan huopapohjallisen sen muovikannen päälle.

----------


## arctic biker

Noo pitkä kylymä talvi eessä eli testaamiseen on riittävästi aikaa. Mulla varmaan melkein joka päivä jalassa kunhan saapuvat. Postaillaan sitte sinne sun tänne kokemuksia.

----------


## PMT

Älä Elmeri turhaan kysele kuinka X-fusion toimii. Just sulle tuleva keula voitti endurokeulien testin saksassa 1 179 x-fision 2. Bos jne.
Jami klubista kokeili mun pyörää enskan lähtöpaikalla ja oli seuraavalla viikolla ostamassa samanlaista Orankiinsa.

----------


## ellmeri

> Älä Elmeri turhaan kysele kuinka X-fusion toimii. Just sulle tuleva keula voitti endurokeulien testin saksassa 1 179 x-fision 2. Bos jne.
> Jami klubista kokeili mun pyörää enskan lähtöpaikalla ja oli seuraavalla viikolla ostamassa samanlaista Orankiinsa.



Kohan lämpimikseni vaan kyselin,kyl mää tiärän notta se toimii. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Jotain semmosta kuullu että Foxi lopettaa Vanin tekemisen. Pitää siis vaalia tuota omaani tai sitten onhan tuo X-Fusion olemassa  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Koklattiin tänään mckollaan kanssa hanikkaa, siis kokeiltiin, ei vittua toivoakaan, kalliot liukkaammat kuin jää luistelukentällä, on se kumma mesta  :Leveä hymy:  mentiin sit mutakuoppia koluamaan hannusjärvelle..

----------


## mutanaama

Meinasin lähteä arpomaan syväojalle, mut sitten päätinkin saunoa. Ei huono valinta.

----------


## arctic biker

> Konalassa poikkesin ja hommasin kanssa nuo Winter bootsit. Pohjat eivät ole ihan löysät vaan eräkumisaappaiden luokkaa. Remmeillä ei ainakaan nuo minun
> saappaat kiristy nilkasta niin, ettei jalka nouse kengästä ylös, kun koittaa jalkaa nostaa toisen jalan kärjen pitäessä kannasta kiinni. Soveltuvuutta lumikenkäilyyn en osaa sanoa, kun koskaan en ole moista kokeilut, enkä tiedä mitä kengältä vaaditaan. Ihan varmuutta siitäkään ei ole miten nuo sopii talvipyöräilyyn, mutta lumihommissa ja semmoisessa varmasti ok, mikäli ovat lämpöiset. Sisäkenkä oli ihan tukevan oloinen ja pohjalle laitan huopapohjallisen sen muovikannen päälle.



Just hain postista ja ajoin niillä tänne mökille. Noi ei mahtunut reppuun... Pohja ei ihan löysimmästä päästä mutta jos oikiasti ajokenkinäkin haluaa käyttää niin flättipolkimet saa olla sieltä isoimmasta päästä. Vuori on aika ohkainen, verrattuna Tokmannin 3-4 vuotta vanhoihin ja muistikuvaan Kamikeista jotka Oulussa jatkaa aktiivipalvelustaan. Todella helppo kiskoa vuori pois. Koot on tarkkoja sillai että kannattaa mitata sen talvijalkineen pohjallisen pituus johon oikeesti mahtuu alussukan lisäksi myös paksu päällyssukka. Tuo alempi varren kiristyshihna on lattiaan nähen vaakasuorassa mutta jos ois vinosti kantapään suuntaan niin sitten kantapääkin pysyis kunnolla sijallaan, nyt eittämättä kantapää vähän liikkuu ja ainakin hinkkaa sisäkenkää rikki. Panempa jo valmiiksi jessseteippiä. Hintaansa nähen ihan soivat tossut, jos kokopuolella vähänkään empimisen tuntua niin aina sitte isompi!

----------


## PaH

Hetkellinen mielenhäiriö. Ny mullaki on kyklokross, nih.

----------


## kmw

^ Ei pöllömmän näköinen nuinkaan. Minkäslaiset vaikutelmat jätti kippurasarvi? Mullon ollut On-Onen Mungo ja Midge, mutta nyk. Salsa 2 bend bar on kyllä imo sopivin mettässä hurvitteluun.

----------


## PaH

> ..Minkäslaiset vaikutelmat jätti kippurasarvi? Mullon ollut On-Onen Mungo ja Midge, mutta nyk. Salsa 2 bend bar on kyllä imo sopivin mettässä hurvitteluun.



Testasin ekana 46cm Woodchipperiä; useempia otteita muttei yhtään hyvää. Toi on 44cm Cowbell ja ihan nussakka; kelepaa mulle.
Otteet on etenpänä ja alempana ku jonesin h-baarilla tai titecin j-baarilla, jolla olen enimmäkseen ajellu. Mut ku toi on muotia niin piti
minunkin. Droppitangon takia ei jää mitään ajamatta, tarttee selitykset keksiä muualta.

muoks: siis jarrut downgreidasin high_maintenance_formula_onesta who_cares_BB-7 mtn:iin ja käsiin sattu CC:n Drop-V kahvat. Jotka
tartti sopivan tangon, joten sillein.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Ny mullaki on kyklokross, nih. *nipskuva*



  Pervompaa ja pervompaa tää setälauman kalusto..... *grin*  



> ...
> muoks: siis jarrut downgreidasin high_maintenance_formula_onesta who_cares_BB-7 mtn:iin....



 Mun mielestä toi on apgreidaus.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tosta on Pahiksen hyvä aloittaa ja keväällä onkin sitten kuitua alla ja spandeksia päällä ja valkoista viivaa seuraten.
Kuntohan sulla on jo rautaa eli 5 h lenkillä tulee matkaa helposti lähemmäs 200 km.

----------


## HC Andersen

Aika Pervo tuo vihree CC

----------


## marco1

Helkkari, onkohan mulla vieläkin liian voimakkaat särkylääkkeet.... Tuossahan on ketju löysällä?

----------


## PMT

Käytiin Mckollaan kanssa tekemässä pieni iltapäivälenkki kivikkoa ja Suurmetsän polkuja, jkotain tuli opittua, suurmetsän puolella on oja jossa vajaa kolmemetrinen noinnelisen kymmentäenttiä leveä olisko halkaistu puunrungon pätkä sekä sellaisia kymmensenttisiä puun runkoja , siihenkun tarjos etupyörää niin lähti kuin lumella päälustetyltä jäältä,ainut onni oli että siihen oli niitä puun runkoja oli siinä kun kyljelleni siihen mätähdin niin en kastunut mutten saanut pyörääpäältäni ilman kastumista ,onneksi Mckollaa nostipyörän päältäni. n.13 km ajettiin 1:18  kului aikaa ja hyviä polkuja tukku oli päivän saldo. Kiitos hyvästä seurasta Markukselle!

----------


## PaH

> Helkkari, onkohan mulla vieläkin liian voimakkaat särkylääkkeet.... Tuossahan on ketju löysällä?



Lääkitys kohdillaan; nou worries. Hivenen löysä oli ketju; eskoepäkeskokeskiö eli bushnellin ebb oli unehtunu kiristää. Enempi haittas esteettistä 
silmää kun ajamista.





> Tosta on Pahiksen hyvä aloittaa ja keväällä .... valkoista viivaa seuraten...



No go. Ehken mulla on geenivirhe tai jotain, mut tienpielessä fillarointi on yks niitä asioita joihin musta ei oo. Enempi metsäläinen olen.

----------


## PMT

Huomenna klo 10: 00 olis tarkoitus lähteä Mellunkylän mertoaseman parkkikselta kohti itää joku 4-5 tuntia retkivauhdilla, katsotaan mihinkä astim keritään.

----------


## ellmeri

> Huomenna klo 10: 00 olis tarkoitus lähteä Mellunkylän mertoaseman parkkikselta kohti itää joku 4-5 tuntia retkivauhdilla, katsotaan mihinkä astim keritään.



Ja meillä kaikilla oli nii in mukavaa oi jospa oisin saanut olla mukana. :Leveä hymy:  liian hapokasta ei pysty,luannikast reissuu teille.

----------


## apa

> Huomenna klo 10: 00 olis tarkoitus lähteä Mellunkylän mertoaseman parkkikselta kohti itää joku 4-5 tuntia retkivauhdilla, katsotaan mihinkä astim keritään.



Jassoo, katsotaan jospa aamulla heräisi ajoissa ajohon

----------


## PMT

Nelistään lähdettiin kohti itää , ensmmäinen  otb on sitten nähty kaksysillä, Mustavuoren reunalla yhdessä vähän hankalassa liukkaassa alamäessä Mckollaale tuli täys voltti ja ajot jäi siihen kun vaitaja väänty ka pinnoja katkes takakiekosta,onneksi mies ei saanut kuin henkisen kolauksen, siitä jatkettiin etiäppäin ,junatunnelin päällä seikkailtiin jonkin aikaa jatkettiin Kantammäsbeget kiertäen  sieltä Kasabergetin kierroksia muutama. Siirtymänä pyörätietä josta Länsimäen kallioittenkautta takasin lähtöpaikalle. Kiitokset Apalle , Pahikselle ja Mckollaale alkumatkasta

----------


## PaH

Myth breaker McMarkus teki ehken hienoimman pelastautumisen ooteebeestä minkä noin läheltä oon nähny - harvoin ees kissa 
kerkee noin nopiasti kääntämään jalkojaan alle - ja hyvä niin; jos landauksen olis tehny naamalleen niille sijoille niin olis tarttenu
korjaamolle viedä muutakin kun fillari.

Pliukastahan siellä oli, mut taas tasan klo 12:00 alkaneesta sateesta huolimatta kuivin lenkura aikoihin. Tnx seurueelle.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> ... jospa heräisi ajoissa..



Tule huomenna Siilitien Metrikselle klo 11.00. Vedän ajon, jossa heräät -muistatko osia edellisistä jyrkistä kalliokiemuroista, kiersin Fisuroimassa peruslenkin auki tänään.

----------


## apa

> Tule huomenna Siilitien Metrikselle klo 11.00. Vedän ajon, jossa heräät -muistatko osia edellisistä jyrkistä kalliokiemuroista, kiersin Fisuroimassa peruslenkin auki tänään.



Pomoni on laittanut mulle kalenterii juuri tuohon huomiselle sunnuntaille työvuoron , kettuvieköön

----------


## mckollaa

Aikas kovaa saa kivellä lyödä, että pinnat menee keskeltä poikki :O
Pöörä taas iskussa ja huomenna uutta matoa koukkuun.  

Lähetään Leepun kanssa 10:00 Kivikkoon pari tuntiselle. Tuuhan Kari sinne vaihteeks, ei tarvi sahaa  :Vink:

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Pomoni on laittanut mulle kalenterii juuri tuohon huomiselle sunnuntaille työvuoron , kettuvieköön



Yhtä tonttuja (vai olisiko ihan pikkujoulupukkeja) näytti aluksi muidenkin pomot olevan. Tehneet sunnuntaipyöräilyyn lähtemisen hankalaksi.  Odottelin Siilitiellä tihkusateessa yksin. Sitten paikalle tuli MTBCF:n Ulla. Sade loppui, aurinkokin paistoi hetken kuluttua. MTBCF:n kruisinki alkoi samasta paikasta samaan aikaan. Kiertelimme Ullan kanssa kahdestaan pari tuntia risuttomia kalliokiemuroita ilman mudassa mönkimisiä. Aukiolevaksi varmistettua polkua olisi vielä ollut, mutta Ullan velvollisuudet veivät minulta ajoseuran. 

Kiitokset Ullalle mukanaolosta!

----------


## kyprok

> Jotain semmosta kuullu että Foxi lopettaa Vanin tekemisen.



Mistä olet moista kuullut? 160mm joustavahan lopetettiin jo täksi vuodeksi ja 32 -rungolliset taisivat mennä jo aikoja sitten. Meinaakohan ne siirtyä kokonaan ilmatoimisiin keuloihin..

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Mistä olet moista kuullut? 160mm joustavahan lopetettiin jo täksi vuodeksi ja 32 -rungolliset taisivat mennä jo aikoja sitten. Meinaakohan ne siirtyä kokonaan ilmatoimisiin keuloihin..



Tuossa taannoin Zippo jotain semmosta sanoi. Sitä mistä se sen on kuullu en tiedä. Eiköhän ne sitten taas joskus takaisin tule kumminkin(toivottavasti ainakin).

----------


## PMT

Kyllä ainakin 2013 tuotannossa löytyy !60 mm 34ja 36mm liukuputkilla 36 löytyy van ja float ja talas malleja.

----------


## kyprok

> Tuossa taannoin Zippo jotain semmosta sanoi. Sitä mistä se sen on kuullu en tiedä. Eiköhän ne sitten taas joskus takaisin tule kumminkin(toivottavasti ainakin).



Samanlaista spekulaatiota olen kuullut itsekin. Lähinnä uteliaisuuttani kysyin kun vilkaisin tuota Foxin 2013 -mallistoa, jossa Vania taitaa löytyä enää 36 -mallisarjasta pidemmällä, 180mm joustolla ja FIT RC2 -vaimennuksella. Vielä 2012 -mallistossa oli myös 160mm -joustava versio ja vaimennuksena sai valita joko Fit RC2 -mallin tai O/B R -mallin.

----------


## marco1

Propsit raggarimarketin lihatiskille, sianjalkaa on tänään tutkittu ja kipsiä ei enää tartte. Nilkassa liikelaajuus reilu viis astetta mutta jatketaan kuntoutusta pikkuhiljaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> . Nilkassa liikelaajuus reilu viis astetta mutta jatketaan kuntoutusta pikkuhiljaa.



Hyvä homma ! Hommaa tai lainaa semmoista fixiä niin johan alkaa väkisin nilkan liikelaajuus kasvaa.

Siis hyvä homma, että parantuminen etenee.

Minäkin uskallan ilmeisesti pitkästä aikaa metsän puolelle viikonloppuna, kun uhkaa jäätyä nuo kurapolut.

----------


## ellmeri

Hieno homma marco,äijä alkaa kuntoutua,mullakin hirressä roikkunut niska alkaa kestää ajoa,lauantaina 2 tuntia kevyttä cruisailua jakomäen kaltseilla ja kivikon poluilla.

Tää viikko töitä ja sitten kaks kuukautta lomaa,mitähän taas tekis.

----------


## PaH

Marcon toipumiselle iso jesh!

----------


## apa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K__8YI8RyQ

näin se talvipyöräily alkaa

----------


## Shimaani

> ... kipsiä ei enää tartte. ...



 Höhkele, se jäi signeeraamati.  Onnea kuntoutumiselle ja pitkää pinnaa jotta malttaa edetä tarpeeksi rauhallisesti.

----------


## HC Andersen

Se on muuten jännä tunne kun kipsin saa puis jalasta, jalka on jonkin aikaa kevyt kuin ilmaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Hmm.... Saiskos mahaan kipsin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mckollaa

Sillo ku mun piti yrittää nostaa jalkaa 3 vuotta takaperin niin ei noussu senttiäkään 8/

----------


## sakuvaan

Ompahan laseroitu olo. Nyt pystyy jo vähän lukemaan valkosella pohjalla olevaa tekstiäkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Pärjääkö kokonaan ilman laseja?

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Kyllä ainakin 2013 tuotannossa löytyy !60 mm 34ja 36mm liukuputkilla 36 löytyy van ja float ja talas malleja.



Aijaa siit kait ymmärtäny väärin tai jotain  :Hymy: 





> Propsit raggarimarketin lihatiskille, sianjalkaa on tänään tutkittu ja kipsiä ei enää tartte. Nilkassa liikelaajuus reilu viis astetta mutta jatketaan kuntoutusta pikkuhiljaa.



Eip muutaku nopeeta kuntoutumista, et pääset taas mehtään muksahtelemaan.


Olipas taas mukavaa eilen Ziponkaa pimee muta lenkkiä ajella. Viime viikko meni päivystyksessä ja salilla rehkiessä. On se kummaa kun viikonkin on pyöräilemättä ni intoo löytyy taas kummasti  :Hymy:

----------


## PMT

Kävin tänään mielenkiintiosella lenkillä Ylästössä ensinoli alla Orage Five enduro muokatulla jousituksella, jämäkkä tasapainoinenpyörä jota on helppo ajaa seisaaltaan ja tuntui erittäin nopealta laitteelta. Seuraavaksi samat lenkit Orage Gyro,lla ,myös tuunatulla jousituksella. Alun tuntuma oli että ajaa isolla pyörällä,mutta kun pääsi polun päähän ruprsi gyro elämään, tuntui maastossa erittäin ketterältä pyörältä, ei tarvinnut kenennellä keula oplulla jossa on pään kokoisia kiviä se vain ylitti ne kuinkiviä ois ollukkaan ,ja jos Five tuntui nopealta  niin Gyrolla vauti senkuin kasvoi ainut mikä Gyrossa tuntui haittaavan lyhyt jousto takapäässä sen huomaa kun on ajellut pyörää jossa joustoa on 5 cm enemmän. Mutta nuo isot pyörät vaan syö noita patikkoja ja juuria kuin niitä ei juuri olisikaan. Noiden pyörien koe ajo toi ristiriitoisia ajatuksia millainen pyörän pitäisi olla,että se olisi hyvä.

----------


## Lauttis

> Pärjääkö kokonaan ilman laseja?



Joissain paikoissa saatetaan katsoa pitkään, jos juo pullon suusta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kari Hoo

> Joissain paikoissa saatetaan katsoa pitkään, *jos juo pullon suusta*



Silloin pidän etiketistä kiinni

----------


## Marsusram

Onkohan Ylästön shamaani jo aloittanut tanssahtelun, kun alkoi räntää ropsahdella. 
Kuinkahan paksun lumipeitteen saa aikaan paksupyöräpäiväksi.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

No ihan inasen pyörähtelin nälissäni.  Lauvantaiks häätyy taikoa ns. kunnolla mutta ensin pitää löytää ne viime talvena piilottamani ja tuloksellisesti toimineet helismanit.

----------


## Pikuski

> Kävin tänään mielenkiintiosella lenkillä Ylästössä ensinoli alla Orage Five enduro muokatulla jousituksella, jämäkkä tasapainoinenpyörä jota on helppo ajaa seisaaltaan ja tuntui erittäin nopealta laitteelta. Seuraavaksi samat lenkit Orage Gyro,lla ,myös tuunatulla jousituksella. Alun tuntuma oli että ajaa isolla pyörällä,mutta kun pääsi polun päähän ruprsi gyro elämään, tuntui maastossa erittäin ketterältä pyörältä, ei tarvinnut kenennellä keula oplulla jossa on pään kokoisia kiviä se vain ylitti ne kuinkiviä ois ollukkaan ,ja jos Five tuntui nopealta  niin Gyrolla vauti senkuin kasvoi ainut mikä Gyrossa tuntui haittaavan lyhyt jousto takapäässä sen huomaa kun on ajellut pyörää jossa joustoa on 5 cm enemmän. Mutta nuo isot pyörät vaan syö noita patikkoja ja juuria kuin niitä ei juuri olisikaan. Noiden pyörien koe ajo toi ristiriitoisia ajatuksia millainen pyörän pitäisi olla,että se olisi hyvä.



noviisi vaippahousun kommentti
Aloittelijan näkökulmasta -vajaat neljä kuukautta ajoa- olen tyytyväinen, että valitsin ensimmäiseksi pyöräkseni Orange 5 Pron, eli tuon pienempi pyöräisen. Jos 29 rullaa kivikossa ja juurakossa kuin Pendolino, niin 26:lla todennäköisesti oppii enemmän kuskin ja pyörän käyttäytymisestä suhteessa maastoon -tai toisin päin, maaston vaikutuksesta kuskin valintoihin. Itse olen saanut loistavaa ajo-opetusta -suuri kiitos PMT:lle. Kyllä viisikymppinen koirakin oppii uusia temppuja, kun on loistavassa ajoseurassa.

----------


## kmw

Kun on nuin vähän droppia niin se on kai sit semmonen wanna be melkein syklorossari, kö? Muotipöörä kummiskiii :Cool:

----------


## Kuntoilija

KMW:n pyörän stonga on samanlainen kuin faijan Raleighissa oli aikoinaan. Se filo oli varmaan jostain -60 luvun alusta tai peräti -50 luvun lopulta. Tiukat kaarteet oli jänniä kun stongan päätä sai varoa, ettei nappaa polveen kiinni jos samalla polki.
Jotekin musta tuntuu, että on kovin otb herkkä tanko maastokäyttäöön. :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Pärjääkö kokonaan ilman laseja?



Parempi olis, makso kuitenkin sen verta paljon  :Leveä hymy: 

Muutama viikkohan tässä menee ennenkuin saa 20/20 20/15 tjsp näön..

----------


## kmw

^^eipä se mikään otb-linko kummiskaan ole. Stemmi on aika nysä + tolla tangolla ei ajeta ikuna kaffoilta joten ote ei mene niin eteen kuin perus-droppitngon yläotteella. Tuntuu vaan hyvältä pitä nyrkkejä tuossa asennossa. Kaikki ei varmasti tykkää, mut se onkin jo eri juttu.

----------


## PMT

Tais mennä ajokelit vähän kortille,ainkin meidän pihassa on tänään tehty kolmeen kertaan lumityöt ja taas sataa lunta.Taitaa mennä suksikeleiksi nää ilmat , eiköhän Paloheinässä jo hiihdetään kiihkoilijoiden joukolla.Mutta nyt on aikaa speksailuille !

----------


## ahma

> No ihan inasen pyörähtelin nälissäni.  Lauvantaiks häätyy taikoa ns. kunnolla mutta ensin pitää löytää ne viime talvena piilottamani ja tuloksellisesti toimineet helismanit.



Tais löytyä? Kiitos vaan, jo riittää.

----------


## PaH

> ..Taitaa mennä suksikeleiksi nää ilmat , eiköhän Paloheinässä jo hiihdetään kiihkoilijoiden joukolla.Mutta nyt on aikaa ...!



Paloheinässä oli 1,5km lenkillä ekat luistelujäljet jo eilen illalla. Maassa oli silloin ~1 cm lunta. 
Äsken muutama hiihtelijä enempi. Vähän ja epätasaisesti lunta siinä pohjalla on, kinostunu sinne penkkoihin.

----------


## mckollaa

Taidan mennä huomenna kattoo Pirkkolan 3 km polulle mikä on tilanne.

----------


## marco1

Ei saa survottua jalkaa monoon, ei taivu vielä tarpeeksi...  :Irvistys: 
Huomenna uusi yritys, nyt menen saunaan 7 viikon tauon jälkeen.

----------


## PaH

Nostellaas nyt tätäkin.

Huomenna on itsepäisyyspäivä ja proletariaatti viettää ansaitsemaansa vapaapäivää. Aamulla kun kaikilla kellä ei oo jalka/käsi/niska/muu vapaa-
valintainen ruumiinosa kipee, on kummiskin pää kipeenä? Siks (ynnä sen taatta et tää kerkee aamupäivällä hiihimään) starttiaika onkin vasta 
klo 13:00 ja paikkana poikkeuksellisesti munkkis. Siis joo, joen kummallakin puolen on ajettavaa muutamaks tunniks. Läskipyörä on overkill 
mut hyväksyttänee, cyclocrossillakin pärjää. Omat konjamiinit mukaan. Vapaamuotoiset osanottohakemukset yhtenä kappaleena tänne ennen
huomista puoltapäivää.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna ei pysty koska mulla on hyvä tekosyy, sunnuntaiksi en keksi tekosyytä.

----------


## ahma

Katellaan. Ahma ja Bordeauxin vahvistus saattavat tulla Munkkikoskelle nöyryytettäviksi. Ilmoittelen viimeistään aamusta. Jos tulen, tulen Läskillä-Mulukulla joten toivottavasti Pahis ei ollut suunnitellut mitään kovempitempoista. On meinaan melkoista laahustamista allekirjoittaneen kunnolla ja taidoilla.

----------


## Shimaani

Jaa että tsartti olis takapihalta ja iltapäivän puolella?  Woo - Hoo!    Häätyy ensin nukkua inasen verran (lumea on siirretty nimmaan veetusti) mutta alustavasti vastaan kyllä ja kalustona on ajokyvytön kuski ja romukuntoinen läskipöörä.  Termarinkin oon saanut rikki.  Ttu.

----------


## ahma

Ja täältä vahvistettu jep jo tässä vaiheessa iltaa. Ahma ja Porvoon Suuri Mies AB tulevat peesiin jos huolitaan.

----------


## kyprok

Ovatko nastat overkilliä joen molemmin puolin?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jaahas, saa nähdä uskaltaako paikalle tulla, kun pelkään, että siellä aletaan omia Mulukkuja esittelemään.  :No huh!:

----------


## mutanaama

Aamusta koiruuksia, päivällä ruokaa, vasta joskus kello 17-18 sopis.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olipas kauhean raskas setä-lenkki. Läskit meni upeasti vähän pöpperöisillä poluilla, mutta kun puoliläski ja 29 menivät myös hyvin, niin alkoi askarruttaa omat taidot ja kunto. Pakko oli lopettaa setälenkki kesken, kun loppui huumori. Kotimatkalla nopeus ei pahemmin päälle 10 km/h ollut klv:llä, joten pannaan kelin piikkiin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Nohnii pyörien napojen vassu huollon jälkeen, jouduin toteamaan. Commencaalin vanteiden napojen laakerit vaihtokunnossa. Eivät ollu viel sentäs aivan bashana, muut parempi vaihtaa enneku käy huonosti. Voi tätä pyöräilyn ihanaa huoltovapautta  :Hymy:  Corratecin napojen vassut oliku uudet, muut vaihdoin silti uudet vassut. Huomaa mikä ero onku toisel polkee melkeen joka viikko metäs ja toisel sillon tällön arkiajoja.

PS:Enpä ole ennen nähny et laakerin sisältä se mikä se ny on se levy mikä on kuulien päällä pitämäs niit paikoillaan, on menny poikki kahest kohtaa. Ilmankos rohisee oudosti etu napa  :Vink:

----------


## ahma

Pahikselle suurkiitos uran avaamisesta. Läski-Mulukun neitsytreissu oikeilla poluilla ja kelpasi. Hiukan kävi kapeammalla kumilla ajavia sääliksi. Elämä on...

----------


## A.B.

Ensi kertaa 50/60 lenkillä ja kyllä oli hieno ja raskas reitti! Valtavasti kiitoksia Oppaalle kivasta lenkistä ja muille kuskeille mukavasta ja kärsivällisestä seurasta!

----------


## PaH

Tnx osanottajille! Seta-kerholaisiakin uskaltautu pari mukaan, joten ulkomaalaisvahvistukset eivät jääneet ainoiks kahajuiks.
Dropannu lämpö, kertyvä lumijauho ja harvinaisen lukuisa määrä tallailijoita muutti polunpohjat aika taiten ajettaviks,
olivat viel eilen ehtoolla etwaksen verran nopeempia nuo polut. 
Välillä tällä meinas tulla ikävä vaihteita. Melkein.

----------


## Marsusram

Jos tuntui Mulkukilla helppo ajo huijaukselta, niin Moonlanderilla oli sitten suurhuijari. :Cool: 
Ei vainkaan, pitkoksilta pudotessa vääntyi vaihtaja, eikä BFL purrut paksussa lumessa tarpeeksi syvälle, että nappula pitäisi.
Paineiden pudotus vähän lisäsi pitoa, rengas vaan alkaa elää enemmän alhaisella paineella (takana 0.40 ja edessä 0.35). 
Lämpöä kyllä riitti, eikä tullut kylmä.
Altaan reunamia ajettiin vaan mastoilta pohjoiseen Sillipyölintielle ja takasin Kassipurolle.

----------


## Shimaani

Olisko ne naapurinsedän Hansel un Dampfel renkulit larstaina noudeltavissa vai joko ne meni parempiin suihin?
Kohta häätyy laittaa ketkupolokka kuntoon...
t:
hidastakin hitaampi.

----------


## marco1

> Olisko ne naapurinsedän Hansel un Dampfel renkulit larstaina noudeltavissa vai joko ne meni parempiin suihin?



Tuolla varastossa ne ulvoo kaivaten vapauteen... La käy, tässä on joutunut palaamaan töihinkin. Sairasta (laiskaa) kohtuuttomasti kiusataan kun ei makoilemalla tienaa.

----------


## PaH

Ajokelit senku paranee - larstaina ketään kokeilemaan kestääkö pitkoksilla kakspyöräisellä ?

----------


## marco1

^ En taida vielä uskaltaa ilmoittautua mukaan, ensmäinen kepitön päivä vasta takana. Ennen joulua kuiten on käytävä Munkkikoskella pöörällä...

Pitänee hommata jotkut mörkörenkaat että uskaltaa joskus maastoon, olisko ne vaikka Chunky Smörgåssit kun ei kerran HD:t riitä.

----------


## ahma

> Ajokelit senku paranee - larstaina ketään kokeilemaan kestääkö pitkoksilla kakspyöräisellä ?



Täältä mahdollinen hep, mistä ja kuinka kauan?

----------


## PaH

> Täältä mahdollinen hep, mistä ja kuinka kauan?



09:30 ja munkkis. Mun häätyy olla kotona ~12:30, joten kolmisen tuntia olis aikaa työnnellä
pyörää hangessa. Semmonen varaus et jos aamukasiin mennessä jota valkoista juttua on tullu
enempi kun 10cm, niin noilla poluilla ei ajella ees fätillä. Lämpö on pehmentäny nyt pohjia 
sen verran et ne alkaa pettää ja sit tota huttua on ns tarpeeks.

Apdeittaan lumitilanteen kasin maissa aamulla niin ei tuu turhaa reissua.

Update: jokusen sentin on lumi lisiny mut tartteehan ne polut ajaa auki - eli jou lähdölle

----------


## ahma

Näillä näkymin hep huomisaamulle, aikataulu natsaa täysin. Katson ja viestitän täältä viimeisen kerran klo 8.30. Luurikin toki mukana     nolnelnol- 52 9o 99o.

----------


## ahma

Tulossa. Ai oiää saada 10 merkkiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna leppoisaa paksupyöräilyä puolenpäivän tienoilla, anyone?

----------


## Shimaani

Aamusta pitkäterillä jäälle mut (myöhäis)iltapäivällä keinovalossa vois onstua paksuttelukin.  Käytiin tänään nuuhistelemassa polkuja ja hyviksihavaittiin, approved by Mokkanokka™

----------


## HC Andersen

Se on sitten myöhäisiltapäivä *kops*, hän ilmoittaa vaikka halottimella tarkemman ajankohdan niin tämä voi koodata sen tänne.

----------


## marco1

Renkaat unohtui toimittaa, kai ne tuossa ovenpielessä pysyy jonkun päivän.

----------


## HC Andersen

Rauhallista paksupyörähaahuilua pitkin metsiä alkaen kl.14.30 Diileriltä.

----------


## PaH

Tää passaa, aamuvuoro piisaa tänään. 
Mut käykees polkemassa niillä julmapyörillä se linjojen aluksen länsipään perunajauhopätkä semmoseen kuntoon et kinkulalla pääsee sen 
toiseenkin suuntaan -tnx in ädvääns : )

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai Ai Söör!

----------


## Shimaani

Vielähän tässä kerkiää palauttavan aamupalan mättää ennen päivän toiselle lenkuralle lähtöä, mihis ne mun säärystimet jäi...?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä saan olla ulkona viiteen, eli muutamaksi tunniksi voiskin tulla.

----------


## PaH

Veikkaan et se eilinen Katoavanmetsän jälki ei ollut Ärjymmästä takanakkerosta (Nate) vaan Vähemmänlipsuvasta eturinkelistä (Nate)

----------


## mutanaama

Menikin mun osalta lenkki jo melko lyhyeksi, mutta saipahan vaatteet pesuun. Mutta jos kelit jatkuu vähänkin tälläisenä, niin ens viikolla vois taas opetella ajamaan useampanakin päivänä. 
Eihän kmw:n koipi ottanut sen enempää kipua vastaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiitos seurasta, vaikka lenkin alku olikin muuta kuin rauhallista paksupyörähaahuilua. Me lähdettiin lopuksi Ässän ja kmw:n kanssa eri poluille, kurvasin vielä Zippo-portaat ja sieltä alas Pukinvuorentielle ja vielä Pahiksen käskystä länsipuolen linjanaluset, sieltä sitten himaan.

----------


## PaH

^ hoocee- ei se ollu käsky, kaino toive vaan. Mut tnx eniveis.
Tään narujaloissa ei riittäny kierrokset siel ~50m pätkällä kun alla oli vaan pohjaanastiupottavaa pottujauholunta, yhdet viereen tallotut jalanjäljet, 
32x19 välitys ja nenä kohti länttä. Hävettää.

----------


## HC Andersen

^ Nyt siel o hyvä kulukea, ajettiin ekaks neljän voimalla se kohti itää ja sitten ajoin itte vielä sakkokierrokseni.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi mahoton, mää on tunaroinu taas. Tilasin friirait sisureita varuiks 4 kpl, mut tilasin perskuta vahingossa autoventtiileillä. Saamari sentään ja vanteita en ala poraamaan, joten menee viissiin uusinta tilaukseen, kele. Tai saas nähdä meneekö nuo Onni Wannin vanteen venttiilireijästä läpi.

----------


## ellmeri

> Voi mahoton, mää on tunaroinu taas. Tilasin friirait sisureita varuiks 4 kpl, mut tilasin perskuta vahingossa autoventtiileillä. Saamari sentään ja vanteita en ala poraamaan, joten menee viissiin uusinta tilaukseen, kele. Tai saas nähdä meneekö nuo Onni Wannin vanteen venttiilireijästä läpi.



Jaa naapurin pojille ne joululahjuxix... :Cool:  eikö sulla oo vielä stuubilix renkaita?

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE=e eikö sulla oo vielä stuubilix renkaita?[/QUOTE]

Kokeilin, mutten juuri hyötyjä versus sisuri löytänyt, joten pullukalla tullaan menemään myös sisurein.

----------


## Shimaani

Hiukan oli rivakka alku juu, hyvä että kerkes kyltistä kuvan nappaa:

----------


## mutanaama

Piip, hyvät heijastukset. Et ihan turhaan kehununna lumixia.

----------


## kmw

Mää vielä kävin tsekkailemassa polkuja Paloheinästä etelään. Ovat oikein ajettavia. Takaisin tulin Ukraina-polkua ja olihan hankalata ajaa pitkoksia. Pari komiata lumienkeliä sain aikaiseksi.

Sääri on ok, mutta empäs silloin huomannut että takareisi osui johonkin kantoon/kiveen ja huomenna on komia mustelma. Aattelin silti käydä kahtelemassa ovatko paikalliset moottorikelkkailijat avanneet kautensa.

----------


## PaH

> Mää vielä kävin tsekkailemassa polkuja Paloheinästä etelään. Ovat oikein ajettavia. Takaisin tulin Ukraina-polkua ja olihan hankalata ajaa pitkoksia. Pari komiata lumienkeliä sain aikaiseksi...



Siel oli käyny larstaina ehtoommalla kans joku jolla oli ollu hankalaa. Sellaisia jälkiä ei amatööri sais ees yrittämällä. Parissa paikassa loppu
mielikuvituskin kun mietti miten toi on aikaansaatu... 

Kannattaa siellä valita se lumienkelin tekopaikka, lumen alla on vielä paikoin sulaa vettä syvästikin.

----------


## mckollaa

TAAS lähti lapasesta...

----------


## ellmeri

> TAAS lähti lapasesta...



Jumalauta mikä rengas! :Leveä hymy:  Varmalla pitää vaikka menis polvi maassa niinqu Pentti Moskari Speedweissä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Se on sedät silleen, jotta ny on todella kuumat paikat. Vaikka talous menee miten menee ja yt-neuvotteluja pukkaa siellä ja täällä, niin ne ei juuri nyt kiinnosta yhtään. Muo vaan kiinnostaa kerkeääkö joulupukki mun luokse ennen joulua vai ei. Nääs se mun Fatty on nyt aamulla lähtenyt pukin kuormassa matkaan.  :Hymy:  Pitäisköhön laittaa rasvaa jo valmiiksi noihin polkimien kierteisiin. Odottaessa vois varmaa pukea Onni Wannin villatakin päälle ja lasiin jotakin lämmittävää juotavaa.

ps. on muuten aika hevyt sisurit tossa Fatyssa, melkein 600 g kappale. Vaihtunee melko nopeasti Schwalben light freeride-malliin. Mutis saa nuo laittaa reppuunsa varakumeiksi ihan ilmaiseksi, jos haluaa tai muuten laitan ne sinne salaa. Toi mun on varmasti lähes eka Suomessa uskoisin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko illalla jotain ajoa?

----------


## mutanaama

Oi, perheenlisäystä odotellessa.

----------


## Shimaani

> Oisko illalla jotain ajoa?



Jaa tänään vai? Ei *piip* mtn jakoa, kalsarikänni iski nurkan takaa hengensäilymistä juhliessa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu ei tääkään jaksanu mihinkään lähteä, sunnuntaina sitten.

Nimim.

Kalsareissa mutta vasta kohta kännissä.

----------


## PaH

^ / ^^ / ^^^ - taitaa olla siis turha kysellä polkusten kuntoa siel_puol_jokke... Tällä puolen löyty vajaaks pariks tunniks "ajettavaa",
helpompaa tuolla oli ko eilen ehtoolla. Jokunen pitkospuupätkä ukrainapolulla oli yhä tänäänkin tälle ajamaton paikka, semmonen höttö 
ettei pitoa mihinkään suuntaan*. Yhdet jalanjäljet siel oli edellisen dumpin jäljiltä. Tarttee varmaan tulla itte toteemaan tilanne vantaalan 
puolella huomenissa jahka tästä tokeentuu. Jos kenkää kiinnostaa niin kurvaan munqiksen kautta klo 09:59.

* tarjoon ISON nallemehun sille kun näyttää mulle huomenna miten noi mainitut pätkät ajetaan, saa käyttää vaiks läskipöörää...

Muok: enpäs kurvaa munkkikselle 09:59 - siellä mitään auki oo kun tuo hiivari tasannu maaston; sit myöhemmällä kattoon

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huomenna pukin asioilla ja seuraavan kerran menen metsään vasta kun on reilumpaa rengasta alla.

----------


## HC Andersen

^^Saako sunnuntaina kokeilla?

----------


## PaH

> ^^Saako sunnuntaina kokeilla?



jovain saap. onkelma on kokeilijoiden puutostila eli höttö ei oo mitenkään tamppaantunu kasaan.
Yx päivä ilman lisää uutta putskua ja jokunen tallaaja muuttaa noi ihan iiseiks. Tai jotain.

----------


## Shimaani

Eihän nuo polut tamppaannu ilman tamppaajia.  Tuo stn valkoinen töhnä vois tulla sillai hissukseen eikä viidentoista sentin päiväkasoina joista ei selviämkn.Ttu.  Kohta mää lainaan töistä semmottisen 50tn kilkuuttimen jolla tulee sit pari vähän leviämpää polkua rinnakkain ja ilman mtn *piip* hiihimistelylatua siinä välissä.

----------


## sakuvaan

pitää hakee lumikengät ja ruveta tamppaa polkuja omille hoodeille, koirankusettajat on näemmä luovuttaneen 3päivää sitten.

----------


## HeikkiO

Pukki tuli etuajassa kun toi titamiininia ja elkaa uuteen pyörään :-)

----------


## mutanaama

Onnea uuteen´elkottimeen.

----------


## kmw

^^ooooh, blingbling.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mites huominen erittäin hidas ja kankea paksuilulenkki?

----------


## Shimaani

Hidas mutta kankea paksuiluilu on aina paikallaan.  Käytiin vihipiskin (=Turbonuusku™) kera tutkistelemassa mm. Katoavaa metsää™ ja melkein joka paikassa oli Pahmobilen™ jälkiä ja ajettavan oloista polkuakin siellä sun täällä.  Joku muuuuukin on keksinyt alkaa lompsia polkuja kuntoon, woo - hoo!  Jos saa esittää vienoja toiveita alkuajankohdasta niin ei kovin varhain koska aamusella tänne kaatuu Kreivitär Krapulan etiäinen ja sitä ennen rekusto ravaa ihmeissään ümpäri taloa.

*vapaavalintainen hymiö*

----------


## PaH

Tään kontribuutio polkujen availuun julaston tien peemmällä puolen jäi kyllä aika vaisuks tänään. Ei enää pystyny kykenemään, joutu välillä tunkkaamaankin siel linjojen alla. Ajelin alkuun tään puolen polut läpi / auki ja niille jäi ekerniat. Apa & kunppani ovatten höyläämässä sitä eteläisempää enskapätkää kun siitä ohi matelin. Ukrainapoloku oli aikas hevi tänään - ummessa olleet pätkät meni kyllä ajamalla, mut keskimmäisellä kolmanneksella oli joku lummikenkäilijä polkenu ne pitkospätkät ihan muusiks. 

Tarkoite on ajella kyllä huomennakin. Aikataulu on arvonnassa, jos vaikka sais samaan valoisaan mahtumaan vielä jokusen tiiman hiihimistäkin.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää jo ihmetteli että kuinka pystyy nuin tasaisesti polkemaan polun sivussa ajamalla.... *hirn*
Pukkivuårentien länsipuolelle oli käyty laittamassa värjättyjä tikkuja mutta jtnkn ne hävisi, samoin kuin niitä kiinnipitävät merkit sieltä vesakosta.

*viattomio*

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko joku 11 tai 12 munqqiksella?

----------


## mutanaama

Taitaa jäädä väliin tällä kertaa, nyt olis 38 kuumetta.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Pukki tuli etuajassa kun toi titamiininia ja elkaa uuteen pyörään :-)
> 
>  *nips*



Ei huonosti tultu!

----------


## Shimaani

> Taitaa jäädä väliin tällä kertaa, nyt olis 38 kuumetta.



 Mää en o löytäny mun kainalolämpömittaria jtn en tiiä mistä tää tärinäpalelu johtuu.  Noon @ Munkkis kuulostaa sopivalta lähteä ei-kiirehtimään eeppisesti vaikka unohdin ostaa minttukosukkaa...

----------


## HC Andersen

12 munqqis * kops*

----------


## Shimaani

Nautitaanko munkeista ennen lenkiä, lenkin jälkeen vai sekä että? :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Voidaan vetää before/during/after munqit :Nolous:

----------


## Shimaani

Jaaha,
aitoa setämeininkiä siis.
Häätyy teurastaa säästöpossu

----------


## HC Andersen

Mää oon sulle ainaskin yhet velekaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Jos skipataankin se lenkki ja vaan mussutellaan munkei? 
No eiku mennään polkemaan ja ripottelemaan kalorei polun varteen

----------


## HC Andersen

Pitäiskö tässä vielä päihtyä oluen verran vai ei?

----------


## Shimaani

Aina on aikaa ölpän verran

_Setälauman sananlasku_

----------


## Sw`

Juhuu, näemmä paksukaiskelit ovat tänä vuonna etuajassa siellä puolella palloa. Gut, gut. Täällä etelässä on nyt tullut pari kuukautta ajeltua, mutta nähtävästi joulupukin ilkeä veli on jo antanut lahjansa minulle etuajassa. Kaksi kuukautta vanhan pyörän rungosta nimittäin löytyi eilen murtuma, varsin setämäistä tuuria siis. Uusi runkohan tuolta jossain vaiheessa tulee, mutta luultavasti puhutaan parista kuukaudesta, ellei ihmeitä tapahdu.

Ihan jäätävän hyvää polkua täältä Seelannista on kuitenkin löytynyt. Rotorua ja Queenstown on aika pitkälti nyt koluttu läpi ja suosittelen tosiaan käymään täällä, mikäli mahdollisuus vain löytyy. Rahalle saa tosiaan vastinetta. Helibiking on vielä kokeilematta, mutta sekin hetki vielä koittaa tässä joku päivä.

----------


## kolistelija

Onko tämänpäiväisen setälenkin polkujen kunnosta hajua? Ajankäyttöön voisi olla pieni mahdollisuus, mutta onko mitään järkeä lähteä tavallisen piskuisilla renkailla?

EDIT:
Ainii p***ule! Eihän täältä tois puolt jokkee oikeen pääse tonne munqqikselle kun hiihijät on vallannu paikat.

----------


## HC Andersen

@ kolistelija, polkujen kunnosta ei mulla ainakaan ole mitään tietoa, ainakin pahis oli pyörinyt täällä sinqula cc:llä.

Kas sw' ilmoittautuu sieltä uudesta seelannista. Ei kait se ole mikään ihme ole että siellä vehkeet hajoaa, ollaanhan siellä koko ajan ylösalas verrattuna koto suomeen. Eiks tota runkoo pysty hitsaamaan jotta ajot onnistuu?

----------


## Marsusram

Hiukan peljästytti kun takavaihtaja päätti keventää alarissan muoviosat. 

Kotiin pääsi kuitenkin hyvin ilman sinkulointia ja tuli muutamia polkupätkiäkin ajettua.
Itse asiassa se alkoi tuon jälkeen toimia paremmin, viimeisen pitkoksilla kolhimisen jälkeen kun on toiminta ollut vähän epämääräistä. Osasyynä kylläkin liian lyhyet ketjut.

----------


## kolistelija

Kuka vei jalkani?  :Hymy: 

Kyllähän sen jo lähtiessä tiesi että läskien  perään lähteminen ei välttämättä ole tervejärkisten touhua  lumisateella. Tuo Ignitor on kyllä eturenkaana todella hyvä... silloin  kun leveästi tilaa. Kokeilin vähän kotimatkalla kanttailla sohjossa ja  täytyy sanoa että hurjan kovaa se puree vähän kovempaankin lumeen.  Kapealla polulla se ei ollut ihan parhaimmillaan, khih.

Keskisyke Munqqis-Munqqis oli 154, tauot mukaan laskettuna. OTB x3 ja tunkkausta varmaan noin 2km. Ei huono. Onko jollainen tarvetta 29" jäykkäperälle?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Kivaa oli taas koko rahan edestä, vaikka ei mennyt rahaa kuin kahviin ja munqqiin. Käytiin vielä kaffen jälkeen ajamassa Ukraina polku, muutamassa paikassa tapahtui outoja suunnan vaihtoja mutta takas päin oli jo ihan hyvää ja levee baana. Kiitos vaan kaikille mukana olleille.

----------


## Shimaani

Hipjahei,
hupaahan tuo oli, myös vastaantulijoiden ilmeistä pääsi taas nauttimaan ja munkkikoski yllätti extrapläjäyksellä.
Takki tyhjeni melko hyvin ja kaikki ajokamat hiestä läpimärkinä pesumakkinaan, seuraavaksi vuorossa RollingDarrylin Larrytys.

Ei, en meinaa tänään käydä koeponnistamassa :Cool:

----------


## petjala

Tättärää!
Suurkiitos sedille lenkkiseurasta kajahtaa täältä Ristirajalta.
Kuten jo kuppilan pihalla Shimaanille ja HC:lle uhkasin, niin törmännemme toistekin.
Nyt ostoshelvettiin hankkimaan joululahjoja, huh. Luulen sen olevan vielä rankempaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo ostoshelvetti kuulostaa pahalta, mä en onneksi enää voi lähteä koska join mukillisen palauttavaa punaviiniglögiä lenkin päälle. :Cool:  Jos sitä seuraavaksi asentais 32T eteen 36T:n tilalle ja tuota hissitolppaa vois myös sovittaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Larrytetty kera asennusjuåman joten ei avtoiluilua enää tänään.  Eikä testilenkiä.

----------


## kolistelija

Toiset ottaa valokuvia, minä teen hölmöjä videoita:

----------


## HC Andersen

Hieno video, muusiikki meni hieman pieleen, tämä olisi sopinut paremmin

----------


## kolistelija

> Hieno video, muusiikki meni hieman pieleen, tämä olisi sopinut paremmin



Täytyy kyllä todeta että levykokoelmani on vähintäänkin outo. Eikö toi sovikaan kun ajellaan poikien kesken?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä herkkä musiikkikin sopii hyvin...

----------


## mutanaama

Ai perkule, kiitos tuosta videosta. Ja sinä Janne pirät jatkossa pääs kiinni kun musiikista puhutaan. Biisivalinta oli taivaallisen hiano. Nauroin vedet silmissä.

----------


## marco1

Prkl, ulkoilemaan pääsee jo mutta kun yrittää vähän enempi liikkua tulee hampaat kipeäksi.  :No huh!:  
Suksiminen kirveli sen verran ettei päässyt edes synkän virran ylitse.

Luulin että nyt olisi jo vähän parempi tilanne... mersu kristmas 
(Eka kinkku on sentään kohta syöty ja tein sentään suuren osan jouluruuista itse  :Hymy:  )

----------


## apa

Se oli tasan vuosi sitten hieman kelit erit pitkäkoskella

----------


## sakuvaan

Missä on 'nyt' kuva?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## apa

Sehä on iha sama missä sen ottaa ku jokapuolella lunta turvoksissa

----------


## Pastu

Olipas mainio tuo Kolistelijan video! Talvea parhaimmillaan herkässä tunnelmassa  :Hymy: 

Käykää ihmeessä sutimassa tuota Pahiksenkin mainitsemaa enskapätkää. Ura menee siis n. 50 m Zippoportaista linjoille päin. Pohjat on hyvät, mut reunat kaipaa tamppausta. 

Nyt just taitaa hoodeilla olla hieman irtolunta, mut yritetään käydä imuroimassa hötöt pois pikapuoliiin...

----------


## Pikuski

Tykkäsin myös tuosta Kolistelijan subjektiivisesta heittäytymisestä ja olosuhteisiin nähden vaativasta dokumentoinnista. Videon katsottua alkoi tehdä mieli polkaista neitseellistä lunta tollasella paksukumilla. Mistäs sedät ovat tollaset tykit hankkineet ja paljonko suurinpiirtein kustantaa?

----------


## mutanaama

Hinnat on vaihdellu käytetyistä 1200€-4500€ uusiin. Eli kuukauden heroiini-annoksen hinnalla on sekaisin koko vuoden. 
Ajattelin tänään käydä tiilerillä ajelemassa 18:30 alkaen, saa tulla kummastelemaan, oliskos ajoseuraa noin muuten tarjolla?

----------


## Pikuski

Tnx, molemmat aiheuttaa vakavan addiktion heti ensimmäisen kokeilun jälkeen, mutta nythän tota white snowta on ilmatteeksi tarjolla joka paikassa. Nyt on flu siinä vaiheessa etten kykene, mut mielellään joku kerta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onni Wannin uusi paksukainen maksaa kotiin kuljetettuna 1350,- jos sellainen kelpaa. Saatavuus on nyt kyllä vähän heikko ja menee ensi
 helmikuulle.

----------


## PaH

> ...Ajattelin tänään käydä tiilerillä ajelemassa 18:30 alkaen, saa tulla kummastelemaan, oliskos ajoseuraa noin muuten tarjolla?



Starttasin pihasta 18:29 ja tarkoitus oli keretä ihan sil puol jokke asti, mut ei pystyny sit kykenemään. Oli jo lähipolkuset siinä kuosissa et oli pakko todeta ekan tunnin jälkeen et kunto ei piisaa, taito ei riitä ja kalusto on väärä.
Hmmm. Tarttiskohan alkaa reenaamaan?

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt sitten ihan oikeesti treenaamaan, uittu että hävetti vetää tänään tota porukkaa ylästön puolella. Heti kun vähänkin oli höttöä, niin fillari ulos polulta, polun reunat pilalle. Sit piti tunkata ja hirveä kiroilu. Onneks ei ketään tullu paikalle niin sain ajella yksin, eikä ollu muita kuulemassa.
Puoltoista tuntia paksuttelua ensin mukamas yritin linjoille ja **tut sinne ollu mitään menemistä, mutta ylästöntien eteläpuolella olikin jo ihan polkusia auki. Järviylängölle en viitsiny mennä, mutta muuten ihan ajettavaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää joutu Komentajan™ kanssa Myyrmannin ostosviidakkoon ja pääsin vielä maksamaan, joten lopettakaa toi vinkuminen, mulla oli kuiteskin vaikein ilta.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä muuten vedän sanat takaisin siitä sun biisivalinnasta. Soi muuten alkumatkan sen verran hyvin päässä :Vihainen:

----------


## HC Andersen

Sitä samaa biisiä mä monesti lauleskelen töissä...

----------


## Shimaani

> Nyt sitten ihan oikeesti treenaamaan, uittu että hävetti .....



 Ehhehee, mulla suntaina just samanlainen päivä: vipsluiskmukspamkele.  Koska mennään ja minne?  Tänään ei ennättänä kimppakivaan ku pidin hupaa itekseni pikku hämmentimellä.  Vieläkään en o kaatana konetta, woo - hoo!

----------


## Pikuski

> Onni Wannin uusi paksukainen maksaa kotiin kuljetettuna 1350,- jos sellainen kelpaa. Saatavuus on nyt kyllä vähän heikko ja menee ensi
>  helmikuulle.



Ok, mistä tilasit omasi? Täytyy ny edetä hissunkissun näissä hankinnoissa ettei mene vaimon kans sukset ristiin -toisaalta noi suksetkin on vielä hankkimatta...niin tuota.. pitänee suorittaa koeajo ja ajatella positiivisesti.

----------


## sakuvaan

on-onet tulee, on-onelta

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juurikin näin eli www.on-one.co.uk

Sieltä saa myös "hyviä" kiinalaisia villatakkeja (merino), joíta allekirjoittaneellakin on jo kolme erilaista. Sopivat vaikka kartsalla patsasteluun.

----------


## kaapelimies

> Olipas mainio tuo Kolistelijan video! Talvea parhaimmillaan herkässä tunnelmassa 
> 
> Käykää ihmeessä sutimassa tuota Pahiksenkin mainitsemaa enskapätkää. Ura menee siis n. 50 m Zippoportaista linjoille päin. Pohjat on hyvät, mut reunat kaipaa tamppausta. 
> 
> Nyt just taitaa hoodeilla olla hieman irtolunta, mut yritetään käydä imuroimassa hötöt pois pikapuoliiin...




Jepjep, käydään lakaisemassa taas viikonloppuna nöyhtät veke. Käykäähän muutkin tosiaan ajamassa, että pohjat kovenee...!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko joulun pyhinä läskilenkkiä tarjolla ???  :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Et sä kuitenkaan tuu, keksit kuitenkin jonkun tekosyyn.
Itse ajattelin kinkkua sulatella 25.12.2012 joskus 1100-1400 välisen ajan, vaíkka siellä karmeassa ylästössä.

----------


## HC Andersen

^ C U there.

----------


## kmw

Vasta Tapanina iltapäivästä voisi onnistua.

 Mielenkiintoisia mytolookien manauksia. Ensiksi pirusti pakkasta, sit vesi/räntäsadetta ja plussakeliä ja sitten taas kylmenee. Ihankohan sitä nastat pitää laittaa Mariatsiin?
Tänäpänä siihen laitoin vaihteet ja droppitangon. Valmista ei ihan vielä tullut kun erhettysin luulemaan että vaijeria ja kuorta olisi ollut varastossa, mut ei. Huomenna jouluostosten ohessa käynti Yläfemmassa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...ajattelin kinkkua sulatella 25.12.2012 joskus 1100-1400 välisen ajan, vaíkka siellä karmeassa ylästössä.







> ^ C U there.



 Juupsis ja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jaa, sopiskohan toi mulle, voip sopia. Olisiko startti tiilivaraston luota vai mistä?

----------


## mutanaama

Sieltäpä hyvinnii, osoite oli se vanha tuttu Diileri joka löytyy tuosta linkistä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...77#post1822277
Siinä on muuten samalla sellanen rautaisannos tietoo, että sillä vois perustaa vaikka tehtaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kanssasedille hyvää joulua!

----------


## ellmeri

Samoin hywwee joulua ja otetaan kinkusta ja tuopista ohutta siiwua! :Hymy:

----------


## PMT

Hyvää Joulua koko setä laumalle munkin puolesta

----------


## mutanaama

Ja niin myös täältä syväojalta. Ottakaa rauhallisesti, mutta ottakaa.

----------


## kmw

Hyvää joulua sedille.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Itse ajattelin kinkkua sulatella 25.12.2012 joskus 1100-1400 välisen ajan, vaíkka siellä karmeassa ylästössä.



 Tämänpäiväisen polkunuuhistelun perusteella suosittelen maanatailenkin varusteeksi lompsottimia.  Häätyy varmistarkistaa illemmalla siinä pukkeiluilun ohessa mutta nyt tuntuu olevan ei-mtn-jakoa millään fillarilla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hyvät Jussit, eikö rauhaisaa joulua Sedille.

Vähän pahalta näyttää huomisen lenkin suhteen. Vantaan Capitalissa lunta tursottanut varmaan 20 senttiä ja lisää pukkaa koko ajan.
Vai tehdäänkö kinkunsulatuslenkki joka tapauksessa vaikka klv:ä pitkin ?

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvin sanottu.

----------


## PaH

Hyviä jouluja sedille myös tään puolesta! Tääl ylläksellä on aika talvinen keli, tunturia hiihtimillä kiertäessä vaihteli pakkanen -15 ja -27 välillä. Tuntui paikoin hyytävältä kun mausteena on 6 m/s tuuli. Eipä ollu paljoa tungosta 
latusilla, yhtään läskipyörääkään ei näkyny  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Hyvää Joulua vaan!

Ja varovasti niiden kyntteleiden kanssa, tuossa lähellä sellaisesta kärvähti talo. Onneksi ei ihmisvahinkoja.

----------


## sakuvaan

Hyvää Joulua sedät. Taas on perhetapaamiset lusittu ja kinkut ahdettu naamaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Juu näin on, ainakin tältä päivältä. Huomenna toinen kierros...

----------


## Kuntoilija

No qui on. Yritetäänkö levitoida huomenna vai ei ?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä poden tunnollisena työntekijänä flunssani jouluna ja huomenna meille on tulossa 9 henkeä syömään...

----------


## mutanaama

> No qui on. Yritetäänkö levitoida huomenna vai ei ?



Yritetään ainakin, kello 11:00 tiileri.

----------


## Smo

> Hyvää Joulua vaan!
> 
> Ja varovasti niiden kyntteleiden kanssa, tuossa lähellä sellaisesta kärvähti talo. Onneksi ei ihmisvahinkoja.



Jeps... jotain vuosia sitten saatiin mökillä jo sauna palamaan mutta onneks huomasin jäähyltä tullessa niiin ei tullut kuin vähän mustaa lauteisiin ja seinään.. ei mennyt ihan G-klubietiketin mukaan.. kynttilät saunassa... joo palamattomalle alustalle kauas pesuvadeista..

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Yritetään ainakin, kello 11:00 tiileri.



Ookoo, starttaan matkaan ja soitan jos en pääse etenemään.

----------


## Shimaani

Näillä kylillä bonggattu aamuhaukuttelulenkin aikaan krattorimiäs aurailemassa väyliä auki, polut on piilotettu höttöön mutta sehän vaan lisää löytämisen iloa ja muksahtelun riemua. 
Unohdinko eilen muistaa toivottaa rauhaisaa Joulunaikaa setille?

----------


## Lauttis

Se on huono juttu se, jos krattorimiäs on käynyt, mutta onneks se krattorimiäs ei ollu ehtinyt kaikkialle. Paremman puutteessa oli kiva ajella Keravanjoen varressa rantaa pitkin menevällä ulkoilureitillä, mihin aikaiset ulkoilijat oli saaneet polun aikaiseksi. Ja kun pohja oli kova, niin siellä missä ei polkua ollut niin vauhtia vaan ja puolen metrin puuterilumeen ajamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Kuntoilijan OnniwanniPhätti on livenä vallan sievä ja ajotuntuma ryhdikkään antoisa olematta kuitenkaan tyrkkäävä.  [uinkki Ankkansin suuntaan]Laittaa tuumimaan... [/uinkki Ankkansin suuntaan]
Üllätysvieras saapui kaukaa idästä  mukanatunkkaamaan eikä suostunut tyypittämään yhtään tyrkyllä olleista paksuttimista, hirrmuisa itsensähillintä.
Niijuu, 2700kcal jäi matkalle joten

*Mättää*

Muoksistelua, eli pari räpsyä matkan varrelta:

----------


## HeikkiO

Tää mukanatunkkaaja kiittää lenkurasta.
Kuulopuheiden mukaan paksuttimia oltaisiin laittamassa WHO:n pandemialistalle, niin vaarallisesta sairaudesta on kyse.
Siks mä olen varovainen noiden paksuttimien suhteen.

3500kcal kinkkua jäi jonnekin matkan varrelle, nyt saa popsia taas lisää...

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE=Kuulopuheiden mukaan paksuttimia oltaisiin laittamassa WHO:n pandemialistalle, niin vaarallisesta sairaudesta on kyse..[/QUOTE]

Kyllä on ilmeisen vakava juttu, kun ekalla ajokerralla tuli polvi aika kipeäksi ja vähän nahka punottaa. Ruokakaan ei maita, mutta juomaaa (soft) kuluu ihan helkkaristi.

Lenkki oli hyvä ja vähän pääsi kurkistamaan paksupyöräilyn syvimpään olemukseen 4,5 h ajoharjoittelun aikana.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuntoilijan Onniwanni näytti ovenraosta oikein hyvältä, setien yllätyshyökkäyksestä huolimatta sain juuri kaiken tehtyä valmiiksi ennen kuin vieraat saapuivat.

----------


## Shimaani

Silvolantiekin oli tänään käyty auraamassa - auton pohjalevyllä.  Oli _melko_ raskas alusta ketkupolkkailtavaksi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei ihme, että eilen tuntui kotimatka taas umpeen tuiskunneilla klv:lä aika raskaalta ja luulin jo ukosta vedon loppuvan kokonaan ennen koto porstuaa. Tänään, kun tutkin eilisen kaatumisen aiheuttamaa kieroutta takajarrulevyyn, niin takarengas ei pyörinyt vapaasti kuin puoli kierrosta ja sitten hirmu jumi päälle. :Kieli pitkällä:  Onneksi vaatekaapista näköjään löytyy noita levyjä vielä muutamaan tarpeeseen ja taas pyörii takanen niin herkästi niin herkästi.  

Nyt rvan kanssa kävelylenkille hienoon talvi-ilmaan.

----------


## mutanaama

OnOne fätso neitsytlenkillä

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onpas harvinaisen edustava kuva meikäläisestä, kun on otettu riittävän kaukaa, eikä naamakaan näy ja pyry estää näkemästä. Onni Wanni näyttää kyllä hyvältä.

----------


## sakuvaan

onks apan pätkä auki viikonloppuun mennessä?  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ei ihme, että eilen tuntui kotimatka taas umpeen tuiskunneilla klv:lä aika raskaalta ja luulin jo ukosta vedon loppuvan kokonaan ennen koto porstuaa. Tänään, kun tutkin eilisen kaatumisen aiheuttamaa kieroutta takajarrulevyyn, niin takarengas ei pyörinyt vapaasti kuin puoli kierrosta ja sitten hirmu jumi päälle. Onneksi vaatekaapista näköjään löytyy noita levyjä vielä muutamaan tarpeeseen ja taas pyörii takanen niin herkästi niin herkästi.  
> 
> Nyt rvan kanssa kävelylenkille hienoon talvi-ilmaan.



mä olen vääntäny noi suoraks, halvempaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> mä olen vääntäny noi suoraks, halvempaa



Juu, mutta kun oikein kierosta ei hyvää saa vaikka miten yrittää. Aina jää vähän kinnaaman. Mulla kun
on kaapissa varuilla vanhoja, mutta suoria levyjä vielä muutamaan kertaan, niin noin kieroa ei jaksa alkaa leipomaan .

----------


## kyprok

Kuntoilija: Tiijäkkö nää onko keravan seudulla paljoakaan ajokuntoisia polkuja näin talvisin? Mä voisin lähteä ajoseuraksi joku päivä mun kuulaskeutujalla. Ois kiva tietää missä paikalliset talvipolut menee, jos niitä edes on. Ois kiva joskus pyöriä ihan kotikulmilla. Tietty mun kunto on mitä on, mutta lupaan vetäistä astmalääkkeet, puuskuttaa täysillä ja laittaa sormet ristiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi hyvä Kyprok, mää en sentään mikään maalainen enää ole. Keravalta Hesan suuntaan etelään reilut kymmenen kilometriä jo lähes 15 v sitten muuttanut. :Hymy: 
Eiköhän nuo naatiivit eli lähinnä Stoneynut osaa kertoa miten ja missä mahdollisesti ajo sujuu, jos sujuu.

----------


## Marsusram

Talwihupia Moonlanderilla. Uskaltaakohan noilla läskikiekoilla droppailla?

----------


## kaapelimies

> onks apan pätkä auki viikonloppuun mennessä?



Ko. pätkä on avattu eilen Pastun ja meitsin toimesta, Apa kävi kerran vaan vierailulla tuolla, tosin lapion kera ... :Vink: 
Eilen pätkä oli siis ajokunnossa. Koitetaan mennä tuonne taas LA tai SU....tilanteen mukaan.

----------


## kaapelimies

> Talwihupia Moonlanderilla. Uskaltaakohan noilla läskikiekoilla droppailla?




Hyvä meininki! Mikä pätkä/polku kyseessä...?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olisiko Shimaanilla ensikäden tietoa, jotta olisiko Järviylängön suunnalla jo viikonlopuksi sen verran polkuset auki, että reilummalla renkaalla pärjää, jos uutta lunta ei tule ihan samalla tapaan kuin viime päivinä ?

----------


## Marsusram

> Hyvä meininki! Mikä pätkä/polku kyseessä...?



Lintumetsän mastolta pohjoiseen suolle "Esan erikoinen"

Pitää käydä suojakelin aikana tänä iltana lompsimassa ja lapioimassa, niin pakkasella tulee varmaan helmipolkuja viikonlopuksi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kuka vakaakätinen setämies poraisi pari 8 mm reikää mun uuteen pyörään ? (prestareikä autoventtiilille sopivaksi)
Mun pora ja terät on 135 km päässä ja en viitsisi niitä lähteä tätä operaatiota varten noutamaan. Palkkioksi saa 
vaikka tuulivoimalla valmistetun metallin sisälle piilotetun janojuoman.

----------


## PMT

Tuu kuntoilija käymään niin saat reijät vanteisiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko huomenna päivävuorolaisia jossain päin liikkeellä?

----------


## mckollaa

> Lintumetsän mastolta pohjoiseen suolle "Esan erikoinen"
> 
> Pitää käydä suojakelin aikana tänä iltana lompsimassa ja lapioimassa, niin pakkasella tulee varmaan helmipolkuja viikonlopuksi.



taidan suunnata lauantaina tuonne parin pyörän kera. Pitäisi testata yksi cännäri ja pohjavertailuksi vois ottaa femman mukaan. Haluaako joku testailla Femmaa mahdollisesti?

----------


## Shimaani

> Oisko huomenna päivävuorolaisia jossain päin liikkeellä?



Juu, äijjämaassa päristelemässä.

----------


## Marsusram

> taidan suunnata lauantaina tuonne parin pyörän kera. Pitäisi testata yksi cännäri ja pohjavertailuksi vois ottaa femman mukaan. Haluaako joku testailla Femmaa mahdollisesti?



Ari oli tänään kolannut pätkän, hionut töyssyjä ja jos nyt pakkasherra suo, niin hyvältä näyttää. Jokohan nastat tarpeen?

----------


## apa

> onks apan pätkä auki viikonloppuun mennessä?



Nyt on pukki tullut takas pajalle, saas nähdä mite pääsee ajaan mut nyt olis hyvä taputella kouru kuntoon

----------


## kaapelimies

> Nyt on pukki tullut takas pajalle, saas nähdä mite pääsee ajaan mut nyt olis hyvä taputella kouru kuntoon



Hei, mites la ipnä ridethesnow parkkiin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Hidasta paksuilua huomenna? Ja ehkä vähän munkinsyöntiä :Nolous: ...

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Hidasta paksuilua huomenna? Ja ehkä vähän munkinsyöntiä...



Mihinkä aikaan meinasit munkkia syödä ? Minä kun herään aamulla aikaisin niin nälkä tulee myös aikaisin.

ps. Pekka pidän lupauksesi muistissa, mutta kun on koko ajan jotakin puuhaa, niin en edes viitsi vielä sinun aikataulusta kysyä.

----------


## mutanaama

Sopii mulle, olisko perinteinen kello 11:00 ja tiileri mitään. Pitää koiruus käyttää ensin, niin ei viitsi ihan kukonlaulun aikaan lähteä

----------


## Kuntoilija

Oukki doukki, näillä mennään. Voip olla, että tuun tai sitten toiseen kertaan.

----------


## Shimaani

> Hidasta paksuilua huomenna? Ja ehkä vähän munkinsyöntiä...



 Eiku äijjämaassa pärräämistä.

----------


## HC Andersen

11@tiileri *kops*

----------


## pekoni

Voisko joku vinkata mistä löydän ton Tiilerin? Jos vaikka ehtisin paikalle hakemaan läskitartunnan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tiileri löytyy täältä eli: Hiidenkivenkuja 6, Vantaa

----------


## mutanaama

Helistelläkin voi, noliviisnoli5nollayks neli noli koli noli

----------


## pekoni

> Tiileri löytyy täältä eli: Hiidenkivenkuja 6, Vantaa



Danke schön. Lähden täältä noin klo 9:30 miten keskuspuistossa on vedetty latuja. Laitan tekstaria jos en ehdi / löydä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu, nou hätä ilmoittele jos et kerkeä kl. 11, niin sovitaan joku paikka missä päästään tartuttamaan läskikuumetta.

Nimim.

Läskilähettiläs

----------


## pötkö

> Nimim.
> 
> Läskilähettiläs



 Kuulostaa houkuttelevalta...kuin seireenin laululta korviini.
Tarttis varmaan tulla mukaan, mutta se munkkiosuus on sitten tärkeä

----------


## HC Andersen

Setäpyöräilyssä munkinsyönti on puoli lenkkiä, vaimitensenytoli.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Täs lomalla kökkiny, kipeenä tietty vähä. Perus juttu  :Hymy: 


Pyörä ollu sopivasti käyttämättä.



Ny täs vois uudenvuoden jälkeen vaihtaa vähä laakereita, lomaki jatkuu kumminkin  :Leveä hymy: 



Luulis toimivan tuon jälkeen. 

PS: Huomaa että eipä ole varmaan kukaan vaihdellu laakereita pyörään. Täs ny viel ite polkenu commencalil koht puoltoist vuot. 
PSS: Ny on viel helpompi huoltaaki, sain Zipon vanhan huoltotelineen ostettua pois  :Vink: 

Edit: Musaa huollolle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dAjYbQ5_lg

----------


## pekoni

Iso Kiitos herroille testistä. Tytön kuume oli aamupäivällä kivasti laskenut ja isin läskipyöräkuume on nyt 39,5. Samalla tuli ajeltua tämän talven pisin lenkki 42 km. Nyt sitten aletaan kotona kinaamaan, että tarvitaanko me oikeasti kaksi liukuovikaappia uuteen asuntoon vai olisko optimi kuitenkin 1 kaappi ja 1 Salsan Mukluk.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ole hyvä vaan... Tuo valintahan on varsin helppo, muklukki seisoo toisen kaapin paikalla... eihän toiselle kaapille enään ole tilaa.

----------


## kmw

Kaappi vai Mukluk? Päättäminen ei ole helppoa. Kuinkas Aku ratkaisikaan hieman samanlaisen onkelman?

----------


## mutanaama

Taukojumppaa tai jotain..



Lenkinvetäjä oli rähmällään jatkuvasti. Tuo söpö häivytys on oikeasti pelkkää hikeä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Keuhkopuoli narujalka koitti netin syöveristä etsiä onnea ja autuutta, mutta turhaan. Löytyykö mistään 104 jaolla olevaa keskirattaan paikalle tulevaa 
28 hampaista ratasta. Mä en nimittäin löytänyt. Pikkurattaan paikalle löysin, mutta kun mulla on yhden rattaan Hussefeltin kammet, eikä niissä ole mummorattaan pulttireikiä.

Perinteisesti Kuntoilija on suosinut aina halpaa ja hyvää ratkaisua, toivottavasti tähän löytyy myös semmoinen.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Keuhkopuoli narujalka koitti netin syöveristä etsiä onnea ja autuutta, mutta turhaan. Löytyykö mistään 104 jaolla olevaa keskirattaan paikalle tulevaa 
> 28 hampaista ratasta. Mä en nimittäin löytänyt. Pikkurattaan paikalle löysin, mutta kun mulla on yhden rattaan Hussefeltin kammet, eikä niissä ole mummorattaan pulttireikiä.
> 
> Perinteisesti Kuntoilija on suosinut aina halpaa ja hyvää ratkaisua, toivottavasti tähän löytyy myös semmoinen.



No ei, 104 BCD minimiratas on 32t, jos vähän viilaa kampia niin ehkä 30t saa mahtumaan.

Tämän takia 28t kampien käyttäjät yleensä onkin X0, S1400/joku muu spiderless kampisarjalla liikenteessä, lisäongelman tuohon tuo se että keskiö on 100mm, eli vaikeeks menee sovittaa normikampia, Middleburnin UNO't taitaa sopia koska niitä saa square taper tai ISIS keskiöllä, halvalla et selviä jos haluat mennä alle 32t, siis.

----------


## sakuvaan

käytiin mckollaan kanssa ajamassa lepuskissa esan erikoista, vitsi et tuo uusi banshee menee hienosti alamäkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mikä on Kuntoilijan Takapakan koko?

----------


## HC Andersen

Veikkaan että halvin vaihtoehto vois olla tämä 38T takaratas joka asennetaan pakan päätyyn ja poistetaan pienin rieska.

Edittiä: Tämmönen hieman kalliimpikin vaihtoehto löytyi:

"Like the idea of a wide-range single chainring drivetrain but don’t want to drop the coin for a new XX1 group?

 Leonardi Factory has a solution with their 25-40T cassette adapter.  It ramps up the tooth counts over the last four cogs, giving you a much  larger range and lower gearing for climbing, and the part simply  replaces the last section of your stock 10-speed cassette.
 Word is it shifts well thanks to ramped, machined teeth, with the expected odd jump in cadence and effort between them. i-MTB and Bagnoli Bike  have been testing it and report that it works quite well with SRAM  derailleurs by adjusting the B-tension screw appropriately. Cassette  adapters are available for both SRAM and Shimano cassettes. They’re also  reporting it ends up a bit lighter than the standard cassettes!"




Linkki

----------


## juminy

> Mikä on Kuntoilijan Takapakan koko?



Näkyis olevan Fatty varustettu ainakin vakiona 36-11 -pakalla (SRAM PG 1030).

Mun pitäis Kuntoilija tulla testaamaan sitä tsygää. Läskipyörää en ole valmis laittamaan _ajamatta paskaa_ -kategoriaan, vaikka hypetys sen jo sinänsä soisikin. En ole ajanut tänä talvena polkua oikeastaan kuin alamäkeen. Tunkkaaminen on mukavaa. Ehkä huomennakin ellen mene hiihtämään. Riippuu keleistä. Niin, ehkä sitte keväällä tuun kokeilemaan kun en viiti tylsien talvipolkujen takia sinne mätikselle polkasta. Eikös se olis hyvä käydä minunkin välillä siellä. Tai sitte tuun junalla, olis sille lampulle ehkä käyttöä jo tänä talvena...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Vähän epäilinkin tuota, ettei moista ratasta ole. Ajamalla jerkkua vaan reisiin ja jos vielä ahdistaa niin kammet kaksilehtiseksi ja etuvaihtaja käyttöön. Kammet  
ja vaihde osat saisi satkulla ja adapteri vaihtajalle luokkaa neljä kymppiä. Mutta mennään nyt vaan 1*10 , ajo helpottuu varmasti ajamisen myötä.

Vähällä kokemuksella voin sanoa, että läskissä on ideaa vaikka kuski on huono. 

ps. crc:ltä saa nyt hussefeltin kammet (32/22) viidellä kympillä, ei paha.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olisiko huomenna Sunnuntaina jotain ajoa puolenpäivän aikaan?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Lenkinvetäjä oli rähmällään jatkuvasti. Tuo söpö häivytys on oikeasti pelkkää hikeä.



Väärin: Lenkinvetäjä istuu ja samalla leputtaa jalkojaan odotellessa hitaampia.

----------


## Shimaani

> Olisiko huomenna Sunnuntaina jotain ajoa puolenpäivän aikaan?



Eiku hakuhaukuttelua :Cool:

----------


## tchegge_

> Taukojumppaa tai jotain..



 Oliko tuo paikka Silvolan tekojärven vierestä? Oli tarkoitus lähteä tänään lumikenkäilemaan sille alueelle mutta mietin onko siellä jo ehditty tampata polut?

----------


## St0neyNut1

^
Kyllähän tuo on. Se aukea josta näkee sen lammikon. Kuvassa olijat varmaan osaa kertoa tarkemmat tiedot.

----------


## Marsusram

> Oliko tuo paikka Silvolan tekojärven vierestä? Oli tarkoitus lähteä tänään lumikenkäilemaan sille alueelle mutta mietin onko siellä jo ehditty tampata polut?



Aidanvieruspolku oli kävelty paksupyöräkuntoon, mutta poikittaiset oli vasta alullaan.
Saisi olosuhteet vielä vaihtua aamun jäätävistä pehmittävän puolelle, jotta olisi helppo talloa uria.
Viime suojalla edestakaisin tallattu ura oli hyvä ajaa läskipyörällä eilen.

----------


## tchegge_

Jepu, ehkä sieltä vielä löydän polunpohjaa talsittavaksi.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Kuntoilija: Tiijäkkö nää onko keravan seudulla paljoakaan ajokuntoisia polkuja näin talvisin? Mä voisin lähteä ajoseuraksi joku päivä mun kuulaskeutujalla. Ois kiva tietää missä paikalliset talvipolut menee, jos niitä edes on. Ois kiva joskus pyöriä ihan kotikulmilla. Tietty mun kunto on mitä on, mutta lupaan vetäistä astmalääkkeet, puuskuttaa täysillä ja laittaa sormet ristiin



Kauheeta solvausta, haukkua Kuntoilijaa landeks. Hyi hyi  :Leveä hymy:  Juu siis varmaan minua meinasit? Keravan polkuset ovat suht vähissä, eipä ole tullu edes käytyä pahemmin avaamassa. Aikasemmin kun kävin avaamassa polkuja täältä Savion suunnalta, satoi kilo lunta aina seuraavana päivänä. Joten masennuin ja vaivuin sisään talviunille  :Hymy: 

Muut voihan sitä lähteä tuonne etsimään, luulisin että Zippokin lähtis mielellä.

Ediit: Savion hautskin holleilta löydetty polku verkkoa Zipon lähistölle. Kunto menettelee ja ajamalla paranee.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos jo näin etukäteen.

----------


## Shimaani

> Jepu, ehkä sieltä vielä löydän polunpohjaa talsittavaksi.



 Mää aamusella aukaisin pari poikittaisuraa ihan normikengillä ja päikkäreitten jälkeen lähden lumikenkimään net leviämmiksi, Supiväylän meinaan talloa ladusta valtaväylään asti.

Muok: Nyt on tallottu uusvanhat urat auki.  Pientä finistelyä vaille paljon ajettavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

Oli tarkoitus lähteä pitkäkosken majalta pohjoiseen ja aidavierustan tuntumaan tarpomaan, mutta lähdinkin vahingossa itään. Olin jo 30 min tarponut kun tajusin että vikaan meni. Palailin sitten joen vartta pitkin takaisin. Ehkä osaan ensi kerralla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Keksuspuiston pohjoislaitaan on jemmattu niitä tähtiportteja.

Nimim.
_taasko tässä_

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää kävi Pumien kanssa puolitoista tuntia paksupyöräilemässä Y-tien pohjoispuolella, yhteensä 12km. Läsipuolen polunpohjat vielä hieman muhkuraiset mutta kantaa jo läskin, itäpuoli keliin nähden helmikunossa.

----------


## marco1

Päivää, foorumidieetin aikana keskityin syömiseen... ehkä yksi ohut minttusuklaa menisi vielä. Nyt lähiaikoina ohjelmassa on foorumilla kitinää, nastarenkaiden asennusta ja helvetin lyhyitä lenkkejä kaikilla mahdollisilla välineillä. 

Hyvät uudet vuodet kavereille, tutuille ja tuntemattomille. Pakko kai sen on olla parempi vuosi kuin tämä 2012?

edit: tämän vuoden tikkilistalta jäi muuten tekemättä Deepditch adventure mutta ehkä pyörän päälle peruuttaminen ja koiven katkaisu korvannee sen?

----------


## mutanaama

Todennäköisesti menee fifty sixty. Joo ja parempaa vuotta kaikille. Omalta osalta kaksnollakakstoista oli sen verran kehno suurien surujen vuosi, että painukoot jo hiljalleen vittuun koko paska ja tulkoot uusi tilalle.

----------


## kmw

Oikein uutta vuotta sedille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu sitä samaa täältä.

Miltäs kuullostais joku Noux setti tulevana viikonloppuna, Kattila maybe?

----------


## kmw

^hmmm... pakkanen painuu kympin tienoille larstaina notta sunnuntaina voisi olla kantavuutta.

----------


## Shimaani

Joku oli käynyt telaamassa polku-uraa.  Tuosta tulee hyvä kun se jäätyy:

----------


## kaapelimies

> taidan suunnata lauantaina tuonne parin pyörän kera. Pitäisi testata yksi cännäri ja pohjavertailuksi vois ottaa femman mukaan. Haluaako joku testailla Femmaa mahdollisesti?



Hola! Hei, mites tuonne pääsee autolla parhaiten mestoille, että löytää polut...? Siis tuonne Lintuvaaran Arin erikoiselle.

----------


## ellmeri

Terkkuja ruattista hellsbergistä,polut lumettomia ja aurinko paistaa täytyy oman willari ollessa kotona ajella Scott maasturilla. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Terkkuja ruattista hellsbergistä,polut lumettomia ja aurinko paistaa täytyy oman willari ollessa kotona ajella Scott maasturilla.



Onko oikee Scott XC tykki, et menee iha simona täbööö  :Hymy: 

Edit: Taidan asennella vihdoin tuohon etu Minionin tilalle 2,5" Geax Neuronin, luulis taas pitävän(vaik eip niiku läskikumit)

----------


## marco1

Vuoden 13 ensimmäisessä trainerisessiossa räjähti takarengas 13 minuutin kohdalla. Siirryin sauna & Macallan -harjoituspisteeseen. Korvien soimista lukuunottamatta tää laji sujuu edellistä paremmin.
Huoh.

----------


## stenu

Halloota halloota, onkos Setiä kuulolla?

Tutuntuttu YLE:n TV-toimittaja soitti ja kysyi tietäisinkö sopivia ehdokkaita talvisista maastopyöräilijöistä kertovaan TV-spottiin. Nyt olisi siis kohtuullisen loistava tilaisuus päästä julistamaan (puksu)pyöräilyn sanomaa valtakunnallisesti. Viikonlopun aikana olisi tarkoitus purkittaa. Olisikos teillä kiinnostusta? Jos niin ilmoittaisiko joku yhteyshenkilöksi ryhtyvä mulle yhteystietonsa numeroon nolviisnol-viiskuusyheksä3042, mielellään asap...

Ajattelin ehdottaa Ahlroosin Pasin sunnuntaiselle "Animal Banana" pk-lenkille lähtijöitä toiseksi kuvauskohteeksi. Tulisi hauskasti kahdenlaista näkökulmaa asiaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Juu,
reagoitu ja vasikoitu.
Seuraavaks pitää löytää se tosikkonaamari. 



> ...Siirryin sauna & Macallan  -harjoituspisteeseen...



 Tsemppiä!  Komppaan kalja &  telekkari osastolta kunhan saan haukun ulkoiluilutettua.

----------


## stenu

Eiku ilman tosikkonaamareita. Ne voipi jättää niille tosissaan reenaaville.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mitä, täytyykö meidän kaatuilla valtakunnallisilla kanavilla, partakin on vielä ajamatta. Kylläkait me joku häröpallo saadaan aikaiseksi, vai?

----------


## Shimaani

MIssomiuminttukaakkaoaineet ja häröpallokenggät?

jatketaan helistelemällä ettei mee hernehtimi6

muok:
mullapa ei oo kaikkien hölötinnumeroita. Laittakaa privaa jos haluatte mukaan niin kerron studion aika-avaruuskoordinaatit.

----------


## kmw

> ... Kylläkait me joku häröpallo saadaan aikaiseksi, vai?



[henkselin pauketta]Mää oikein mtn osaa, mutta häröilyssä oon aikas haka.[henkselin pauketta]

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kannattaako laittaa kurkku housuihin niin saisi, ehkä sitä rispektiä.

----------


## mutanaama

Muista laittaa se sitten etupuolelle

----------


## ahma

Tarjolla olisi syvää itää klo 13, en uskalla luvata kuuta taivaalta, mutta uskoisin että Kasavuorella on hienoja polkuja ja Ripasaareen olen tampannut niitä itse. Ja latuja ei reitille osu... Seura kelpaa aina jos itä ei pelota.

----------


## mutanaama

Menee mun osalta hiukka myöhäiseksi ja kauas, haluan kuulemma olla kotona noin kolmeen mennessä.

----------


## kyprok

Osaako kukaan kertoa että jos aikoo huomenna aamupäivällä mennä haltialan polkuja ajamaan niin kannattaako ottaa mukaan paksupyörä, vai ovatko polut niin jäässä että nastarenkainen täpäri ois parempi?

----------


## Shimaani

Lauvantai, Tiileriltä hitaankankeaa paksuiluilua ja skouttausmeininkiä @ 1100.  :kops:
Ensi yön jäätymisestä ja sen vaikutuksesta haltijalan polkuihin ei mtn hajua.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo syvä itä kiinnostaisi mutta ajankohta vähän väärä, tällä kertaa ajelen aamuvuorossa.

----------


## sakuvaan

Keuhkotauti, viikon ajokielto.

*****.

Olikohan mulla viinaa pakastimessa.

----------


## PaH

> Osaako kukaan kertoa että jos aikoo huomenna aamupäivällä mennä haltialan polkuja ajamaan niin kannattaako ottaa mukaan paksupyörä, vai ovatko polut niin jäässä että nastarenkainen täpäri ois parempi?



Pärjänny nyt plussakeleillä kyklokrossillakin, joten ei lie kalustolla väliä jos pakastaa. Ja jos kestää sillä polulla.
Kannattaa valita sit se kaatumispaikka, sohjun/lumen alla on sulaa vettä paikoin syvästikin.

----------


## Shimaani

> Keuhkotauti, viikon ajokielto....



 Vuoden eka telakkavuoro.  Hää malttaa sit levätä kunnolla ettei tuu mtn jälkitauteja.

muok:
illansuussa suoritellulla haukuttelulenkillä havaittiin että vielä on pehmeätä polkua jäljellä :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Pärjänny nyt plussakeleillä kyklokrossillakin, joten ei lie kalustolla väliä jos pakastaa. Ja jos kestää sillä polulla.
> Kannattaa valita sit se kaatumispaikka, sohjun/lumen alla on sulaa vettä paikoin syvästikin.



Meillä päin oli iltasella vielä sen verran penkka pehmeätä ja kosteata, että ilman kireää pakkasta ja tuulta ei aamuksi vielä kovetu.
Eikä niin jäiseksi tule ettei läskirengas pitäisi.

----------


## kyprok

Kiitos vinkeistä, taidan valkata läskimpää rengasta alle.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna 11:00 tiilerillä, olisko 12:30 munkkis mitään.??

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli haluutko tulla sieltä junan kyytiin?

----------


## mutanaama

Eiku munkkia ja vaikka yleistreffit.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli lakisääteinen munqqi-kaffe kl.12.30 ja sieltä sitten kohti uusia koitoksia, sopii hyvin...

----------


## Shimaani

Aina on aikaa munkin verran :Cool: 

Muok: Stn, mää annan varastohenkilökunnalle potkut - Vyöhykkeellähän™ _on_ yksi uudenkarhea Nate.  Teenkö silti kimpatiluun?

----------


## HC Andersen

^Tarviitko jotain? Mulle riittäis periaatteessa tässä vaiheessa vaikka testata tuota sun Naten pitoa, kun tulin ajatelleeksi että tuo Nate voi olla työmatkaajossa hieman raskaan puoleinen...

----------


## Shimaani

No itse asiassa mun pitäis pärjätä Vyöhykkeen™ sisällöllä jonnii aikaa kunhan vaan muistais mitä kaikkea siellä piileksii.....  Laitetaampa neiti lainaan.   Ja Puksu sulamaan.

----------


## PaH

^^^ mulle 1pcs Nate, 120tpi. Jos se boutique myyp ESIn chunky-grippejä niin 2 paria mustia moisia kans? 

tään kcal-kulunto näytti pihassa kans 2722, aikaa kerty 5.00.00h.

----------


## kyprok

Oikea oli valinta lähteä paksulla liikenteeseen. Eipä siitä pito missään vaiheessa loppunut, kun ei siellä poluilla mitään peilijäätä ollut. En mä mun ajotaidoilla olisi siellä normikumeilla pärjännytkään.

----------


## mutanaama

Eiku huomenna uudelleen, sama paikka ja sama aika.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onkohan mun akut loppu ? Kivasti loppui ensin Hopen akku ja sitten kiinan ihmeen akku reilun tunnin jälkeen lähimetsässä. Onneksi pääsi synkästä metsästä sentään pois. Molemmissa piti kyllä olla virtaa lähes täysi latinki.  Onneksi ensi viikolla tulee uusi kypärälamppu niin on taas pariksi tunniksi tehokasta valoa tarjolla.http://www.crgmoto.co.uk/gloworm-x1-...ens-1936-p.asp

Kyllä pulskassa on ideaa, kertaakaan ei  hörpännyt polulta ulos ja pehmeissä paikoissa "leijui" yli. Pahinta mäkeä en päässyt ylös, mutta ihan varma en vielä ole kuitenkaan kahden eturattaan systeemistä. Pahis, kokeilen sittenkin sitä kolmikymppistä eturatasta mitä tarjosit.

----------


## Shimaani

Pöhkele.  Me löydettiin siitä tähtiportista huolimati se helmipolku ja rännättiin se sit Genen ja Hooseen kera läpi kilpaa kmw:n tyhjenevän takanakkeron kaa ilman sattumuksia tai tapahtumuksahduksia.  Hyvin se polunpää oli piilossa vaikka oli aivan helmiuraa siihen kelvinlaitaan asti.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nyt on takki hieman tyhjä, 5 ja puoli tuntia kotoota kotiin, nesteytyksenä 2 kuppia kahvia ja pullo jaffista.

----------


## mutanaama

Me vedettiin kuntoilijan ja panun kanssa suorinta kiertoreittiä kassipurolle ja siitä aidanviertä yläkautta takasin tiilerille, jossa kmw tuli meitä vastaan :Hymy:  Kyllä siellä niitä tähtiportteja on näemmä joka puolella. 4,5h enemmän tai vähemmän liikuntaa

----------


## Shimaani

Ja me possuteltiin hooseen kera vielä toisennii kerran siinä munkkikoskella. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HC Andersen

Pitihän niitä toisen makuisia possujakin maistella :Nolous:

----------


## PaH

Njuukselassa hevit kelit. Ne merkityt kierroksetkin teetätti töitä urakalla - fillarin päällä sai junpata oikeesti. 
Muualla polku = sekava jono jäätynyttä kuoppaa menossa osapuilleen oikeeseen suuntaan. 

Ulaston hevosten jäljet pahimmillaankin on sileetä noihin verrattuna. 3h jälkeen minne_tahansa muualle vievä tähtiportti olis
 kelvannu, mut ei. Autolle ei päässy kun ajamalla.

----------


## kmw

Oli vallan hieno paksuilupäivä. Kiits kaikille osallistuneille. Bonuksena muutama nic sai naaman :Hymy:

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Kiitoksia vaan itseä paremmalle seuralle: oli aika hieno päätös keskipitkään jatkuneelle kimppapolkulenkkitauolle, vaikka aika erilaisen nuoren asemaan ohutrengaspyörällä jouduinkin. Paljon aukeni sivusta katsomallakin paksupyöräilyn ihanuudesta kuin kurjuudestakin(?), filosofisen ihanteen mukaan kysymyksiä tais silti syntyä enemmän kuin kertyi vastauksia. Pakko silti todeta, että ainakin näissä polkuoloissa tuore Kalliosolan Pyörä-Pesulan suorittama alustan talvituunaus kera testiajojen antoi vielä toistaiseksi melko kattavan rokotussuojan läskikuumetta vastaan, mikä ei toki ollut läskipyörien syy; se oma oli vaan niin tikissä. Kiitos myös kaikille koeajon tarjonneille.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ihan oli passeli lenkki ulkoiluaikaa 5 h 35 min. Keuhkot toimi, niin ukkokaan ei ollut mahdoton laahausankkuri. Alussa oli vaan jotakin ihme häröilyä ees taas ja taas sinne ja tänne.  

Munkin ja kuuman mehun vuoksi voi kyllä muutaman hikitipan valuttaa. Mullakin oli taiwanin pojat laittaneet jousto-osat sellaiseen iskuun, että jotta täpäriä ei ollut ikävä. Se tulee sun uniin Herkkoperes.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Käytiin Turbonuuskun™ kera läpi niitä rännejä joilla tänään seikkailtiin ja havaintona oli ettei yksiäkään paksuttimenjälkiä ollut näkyvissä jos ei satunnaisia polultapoistumisia lasketa.  Tiistaina näyttäis olevan passeli keli lompsutella P-Ü seudun rännit (Tiileri-sähkölinjan alunen) jouhevasti ajettaviks ettei tartteis asumusten seassa kikatella siirtymiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Laitetaan tiistaille ajanvaraus kalenteriin.

----------


## kolistelija

Olipas komeita ukkoja ja villareita matolaatikossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Vode

Jeps, oikein prime time newsseissä oli paksupööräilijät. Asiamenoa!

----------


## stenu

Olipa tänään telkussa luontevasti esiintyviä herrasmiehiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Hyvä juttuvinkki, hyvä meikkaajatiimi ja osaavat stuntmänit takaavat kunnon tuloksen. Toimittajan ja kuvaajan ilmeet olis pitänyt saada talteen kun het kävivät kokeilemassa paksuttimia, siinä oli pari naamanrepeämää likellä.

----------


## mutanaama

Teknisistä syistä johtuen kuvat meni perseelleen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olikos se niin, jotta Shimaani, Mutis ja Hc Anderssin tarjoovat "talkooporukalle" seuraavalla kerralla Minttukaakaot tai no, kyllä mulle tippa vaikka jumalten vettäkin passaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Ei oo ku jotain vanhaa savunmaulla pilattua yksinkertaista mallasviskiä. Mut lupaan ottaa mukaan seuraavalle lenkille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä voin tuoda Jekkua talkooporukalle

----------


## Kuntoilija

No huh, sen verta kovat latinkit pääjehut heittää, että pitänee tulla ja mennä taksilla polunvarteen ja jättää pyörä kotiin, ettei se huku :No huh!:

----------


## JackOja

> ...Bonuksena muutama nic sai naaman



Kun toi ykkösmarco olisi vielä ollut messissänne... pitäis sopia pisneksistä sen kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Kun toi ykkösmarco olisi vielä ollut messissänne... pitäis sopia pisneksistä sen kanssa



 Naapurilla™ ei o vielä sitä läskipyörää ja sen kuntoutuminenkin on hiukka vaiheessa.  Eilenhän se vasta bonggattiin Munkkikoskella niihen hiihimien kaa.

----------


## petjala

Yhyyhyäääitiii miksei mulloo tommosta hassua pyörää?

Eikun kehveli, ohan mulla. Enää pitäs saada tää toista viikkoa jatkunut yskähtely loppumaan niin pääsis taas möngertämään. 
Ihme tauti kun ei taltu saunalla saati etyylialkoholilla...

Hyvin sedät edusti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

[QUOTE=petjala;1958950Hyvin sedät edusti  :Leveä hymy: [/QUOTE]
http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1790000

----------


## marco1

> Kun toi ykkösmarco olisi vielä ollut messissänne... pitäis sopia pisneksistä sen kanssa



Tuossa mun takapihallahan nuo läskit on nyt pari päivää pyörineet, olis kai ne kysyttäessä opastaneet tänne kumipiznezpaikalle... läskiä on omasta takaa ilman läskipöörääkin.

Eilisen urheilin kotona, suksien raswaus (5pr) ja muutama renkaanvaihto riitti liikunnaksi. Yhden takagummin kun jaksaa vaihtaa vielä niin uskaltaa sitten munkille.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Eli lakisääteinen munqqi-kaffe kl.12.30 ja sieltä sitten kohti uusia koitoksia, sopii hyvin...



Vähän myöhästyttiin munkeroisista, mutta Y-kylä tuli tsekattua eka kertaa syksyn jälkeen. Sedät oli valloittanu pöydän Munkkikosken terassin niin, ettei viitsinyt enää jäädä jonon päähän seisomaan, huikka vettä ja lopputempo kotia. Törmäillään taas  :Leveä hymy:  

PS. kyllähän se seinustalla ollut sininen Muklukki aiheutti pientä omistamisen halua, kun ensimmäistä kertaa livenä näki.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä jätin sen siihen tiiseriksi  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Apråpåå. Tänään olis tarkoitus hurrrjastella hirrrmuisesti läskipyörillä syväojalla. Lähtö 18:30 sompiontie 13 vantaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai niin jo, hyvä kun muistutit.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiitti uitusti, kivaa oli Syväojalla.

----------


## mutanaama

No niin oli, vaikka kovin raskasta tuo paikallinen maasto onkin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Pidin omaa kivaa lähimetsässä ja olin onnellinen Fattyn kanssa peuhatessa. Nyt riittää hyvin metsässä ajoon yksi ainoa kypärään sijoitettu lamppu ja siitäkään kirkkautta ei tarvitse ottaa ulos kuin 300 lumenin verran. Näin ainakin hitaan pulska+pulska yhdistelmän ajossa.

----------


## kmw

> Kiitti uitusti, kivaa oli Syväojalla.



Näin on. Oli ihan naminami ränniä!!!  Aamupäivällä siellä pokkesin ja nyt oli enempi ajettavaa kuin viimeksi käydessäni. Muistoni mukaan lumiukko-kalliolta lasketeltiin pellon reunaan taukopaikalle, mutta nyt ymmärisin seurata teitin jälkiä jä käännyinkin oikealle. Käännyin myös seuraavasta oikealle, mutta käännyin takaisin kun se polku päättyikin tielle. 

Kelkkaurat meiltä Syväojan suuntaan on ajeltu mönkkärillä ja traktorilla aikas haastavaan kuntoon. Kyllä siitä ajaa, mutta ei ole ihan helppoa. Samoin kelkkaura motarin vierellä / kirkkovene-niityllä meni jotenniin, mutta hankalaa oli. Siellä oli sen verran uutta lunta että het' kun pohja vähän kallistui niin etunen luisti alta. Olisko Nate tai vastaava sitten parempi? Paras olisi kun saisi vauhtia 5km/h lisää, mutta kun ei ole jerkkua niin sitten tunkkaillaan.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Olihan täällä Keravallakin ajettavia polkuja. Zipolta hautskille ja takas Zipolle. Minä, Zippo ja Kybällä Tsygäilijän voimin käytiin eilen kaatuilemassa vaihtelevan vaikeilla ja kapeilla poluilla. Pakko sanoa, että teki napojen laakereitten vaihto hyvää, ny rullaa nii pe*keleesti  :Hymy:  Uusi akku riistovaloon ja wider linssi olivat ässä ostos. Huomaa heti kuukauden tauon pyöräilyssä(no olen käyny sentään salilla). Tuli uni illal himas heti suihkun ja ruuan jälkeen  :Leveä hymy: 
Nii joo onkos kellään tääl tietoa onko tämä stonga oston arvonen? http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/d...y/havoc-carbon

PS: Hmmmm Zippo mainitsi Fättiksen ostosta, odotellaan mitä sille ilmestyy taas internetin ihmeellisestä maailmasta  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Zippo mainitsi Fättiksen ostosta, odotellaan mitä sille ilmestyy taas internetin ihmeellisestä maailmasta



 Tauti on tartutettu koeajattamalla jo pari vuotta sitten, toisilla se vaan itää pitempään ennen puhkeamistaan. Zippon duunikamukin (kylänmiehiä ja koiranulkoiluttelijakolleegoja) oli paksuttimen koeajon jälkeen melko hymyisä :Cool:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tauti on tartutettu koeajattamalla jo pari vuotta sitten, toisilla se vaan itää pitempään ennen puhkeamistaan. Zippon duunikamukin (kylänmiehiä ja koiranulkoiluttelijakolleegoja) oli paksuttimen koeajon jälkeen melko hymyisä



Niihän tuo on näyttänyt leviävän, kun tästä palstaa on seurannu  :Hymy:  Vielä itellä ajatuksena(eli eihän tuo ny voi olla huonokaan Suomi lumi poluilla). Tosin kun omistaa jo täpärin ja jäykkäperän nii jäykkäperästä pitää päästä eroon ennekuin ostasin anyway fätin. On kyllä jo hankinta listalla tosin tän vuoden bonuksista täpäriin eteen 20mm akselilla Chris King etunapa ja taakke 10mm akselilla Hadley napa  :Leveä hymy:  Joten menee tän vuoden ylimääräset siihen  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kyprok

> Olihan täällä Keravallakin ajettavia polkuja. Zipolta hautskille ja takas Zipolle. Minä, Zippo ja Kybällä Tsygäilijän voimin käytiin eilen kaatuilemassa vaihtelevan vaikeilla ja kapeilla poluilla.



Noni! Hmm. Mistähän tuo polku alkaa.. Kehtaiskohan (riittäisköhän kunto) sitä lähteä joku kerta mukaan. jos mukaan pääsee. 

OT: mulla on ylimääräinen oranssi (alumiini) havoc tanko. Eihän se tosin oo yhtä hieno ku tuo musta hiilikuituinen.

----------


## PaH

@stoneyjtkin - hadley taakke ei oo hukkainvestointi, mut CK eteen on. Jos 750mm on must, nii Havoc Carbon ajaa asiansa.
Jos 10mm vähemmän piisaa, niin ota Syntace Vector.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntai suunnitelmia?

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Noni! Hmm. Mistähän tuo polku alkaa.. Kehtaiskohan (riittäisköhän kunto) sitä lähteä joku kerta mukaan. jos mukaan pääsee. 
> 
> OT: mulla on ylimääräinen oranssi (alumiini) havoc tanko. Eihän se tosin oo yhtä hieno ku tuo musta hiilikuituinen.



Kyllähän sitä mukaan aina mahtuu. Paussithan on AINA sen mukaan mitä ajajat tarvitsee  :Hymy:  Joten katotaan tuosta sopiva päivä. Tuossa alustavaa suunitelmaa ollut tän viikon Sunnuntai, tosin kattoo mitä tuo sää sanoo. Seuraava viikko on mulla päivystystä, joten sillon no go. Olkaamme yhteydessä(eli YV).

Ei se hiilari ole mikään must, mutta ite kauheesti järjen vastaisesti jotenkin tuo Havoc hiilari stonga puhuttelee ostamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> @stoneyjtkin - hadley taakke ei oo hukkainvestointi, mut CK eteen on. Jos 750mm on must, nii Havoc Carbon ajaa asiansa.
> Jos 10mm vähemmän piisaa, niin ota Syntace Vector.



No tuo Hadley on todellakin must  :Hymy:  Muut hyvä tietää et tuo CK ei ole siis sen arvoinen. Tuo Havoc Carbon on sama kuin tuo tällä hetkel oleva Bontyn RL alu stonga(siis kaikil mitoil). Jotenkin on vaan nii mun silmään(ei mitään vikaa tuos aikasemmas stongas ole, haluu vaan). Onkos tuo Syntace sama kuin Zipolla nyt? Ei meinaa ole mulle se sopiva.

----------


## kyprok

> Kyllähän sitä mukaan aina mahtuu. Paussithan on AINA sen mukaan mitä ajajat tarvitsee  Joten katotaan tuosta sopiva päivä. Tuossa alustavaa suunitelmaa ollut tän viikon Sunnuntai, tosin kattoo mitä tuo sää sanoo. Seuraava viikko on mulla päivystystä, joten sillon no go. Olkaamme yhteydessä(eli YV).
> 
> Ei se hiilari ole mikään must, mutta ite kauheesti järjen vastaisesti jotenkin tuo Havoc hiilari stonga puhuttelee ostamaan



Ok, lähden rohkeasti mukaan! Ollaan yhteydessä  :Hymy:  

Ja onhan nuo hiilaristongat päheitä. Ei tarvi olla järkisyitä ostaa.

----------


## PaH

> Sunnuntai suunnitelmia?



Juu. Silloinkin ajetaan niinkus muinakin päivinä, ehken hiukan pidempään ja enempi vaan.

muoks: tää meinas suunnata huomenna ja su njuukselaan, mut toi uusi lumi + koillishiivari ovatten
 kasanneet sen verran pöllyä aukeilla valleiks et näillä taidoilla ja kalustolla joutuu harkihtemaan vielä.

----------


## mutanaama

*JOS* sunnuntaina ei ole kankkusta, vois vaikka tehdä täsmäiskun jonnekin. Ja jos on, niin vois tehdä siitä huolimatta mutta vähän myöhemmin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo njuuksela vois olla ihan kiva, mutta sitten mennään ikämiesvauhtia, mulla on muuten Savuhovin Raivoa :drool: valmiina jääkaapissa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hah hah haa. Joku nuorukainen pahassa horkassa kävi tänään ottamassa tyypit Pulskasta ja varmistamassa taudin kuvaa. Taitaa taas engelsmannin kassakone laulaa. Sen jälkeen taas 1 ½ tuntinen vain minä ja fatty lähimetsän suojassa.

Vai herra Z:lle myös reilumpi renkaista pyörää. Taitaa päiväkauppantekijälle afäärit luistaneet.

----------


## Pikuski

> Tuossa alustavaa suunitelmaa ollut tän viikon Sunnuntai, tosin kattoo mitä tuo sää sanoo. Seuraava viikko on mulla päivystystä, joten sillon no go. Olkaamme yhteydessä



Voisin liittyä seuraan, mutta sunnuntai ei käy -Tanskassa kuvaus ja Carlsberg keikalla. Kävin viime viikonloppuna ajamassa Mätiksellä ja polut olivat hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...mutta sitten mennään ikämiesvauhtia, mulla on muuten Savuhovin Raivoa :drool: valmiina jääkaapissa.



 Kyllähän makkuria pitää lähteä ulkoiluttamaan. Pystytäänkö etenemään sillai tosi rauhallisesti?  
Nimim.
_poskiontelot tukossa_

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kyllähän makkuria pitää lähteä ulkoiluttamaan. Pystytäänkö etenemään sillai tosi rauhallisesti?  
> Nimim.
> _poskiontelot tukossa_



Kyllä pystytään *kops*

----------


## HC Andersen

Niin mites tuo huominen?

----------


## Shimaani

Eiköhän tuo puolenpäivän jälkeen onstu, vielä ei oo pitkäteräpalstalla (enlinkitä) näkynä retkikutsuja. Jos tulee merelle lähtö niin meen sit sinne koska jää häviää mutta polut pysyy.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä luulen että lähden aikaisemmin njuuksioon, ajattelin lähteä Haukkalammelta n. kl.10.00 eväiden kanssa seikkailemaan, pois ajattelin tulla ennen kun pimeä laskeutuu. Autoon mahtuu mun lisäksi mies ja pyörä.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmmm.
Palataampa asiaan aamusemmalla.  Näillä näkymin haukkuiluilun pakkasraja laukeaa ja pitkäteräpuolella ei näytä olevan tarjontaa joten paksuliini vie taas voiton.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä herään kl.8, laitappa tänne viestiä niin katsotaan tarkemmin.

----------


## PaH

Jos en muuta kekkaa, niin ilmestyn haukkalammelle kympiks - joko ajamalla kattilasta (se pervopolku siinä välissä "kiinnostaa") 
tai suoraan sinne. Sikäli kun nenää ei näy nii menkää menojanne.

----------


## Shimaani

Mikä se PaH:in takanakki on? Tänään Turbonuusku™ ilmaisi että tää jälki (=Semifatti) on tuttu ja tää (Larry ja Nate -kombo) myös.  Jälkimmäisen tekijä eli Naapuri mustalla puksullaan bongattiin livenä paristikin.

Mihnä *piip* on Haukkulammi?

----------


## HC Andersen

^   Haukkalampi mut mun kyydillä pääsee

----------


## PaH

> Mikä se PaH:in takanakki on? Tänään Turbonuusku™ ilmaisi että tää jälki (=Semifatti) on tuttu ja tää ....?



Kakspisteneljä tuumaa nurinpäistä Ardenttia vuotavalla sisäkumilla. Oli u**tumainen kuminvaihto kun
kiekko oli hemmosen jäätyneen mutapa*kan ympäriinsä kuorruttama.

----------


## HC Andersen

^oisit kussu sen sulax  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Kakspisteneljä tuumaa nurinpäistä Ardenttia vuotavalla sisäkumilla...



 2,4" jälki näytti kovin kapoisalta nuilla urilla mutta uskottavahan se on. Melko pitävän näköinen kuvio ainakin poluissa, ei näkynä lipsumaviiruja.

----------


## PaH

^ ympäriämpäri jäätyneellä mutapaskalla kuorruttunu 29" kiakko vaatis nii paljo sulatusnestettä
ettei mulle olis jääny päähän enää yhtään

@sihimän - et sit bongannu jälkee altaanvarren kalliolaskussa - siinä olis sulle ollu lipsumaviiruja :Hymy: 
Tosin se oli etunen kun lähti alta, sentti pöllyä silojään päällä. Et oo enää ainoa joka on saanu kolhittua
lumet alas siitä kulmakuusesta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ässä hoi, oonko 9.15 teidän portilla?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kl.10 tavoiteajasta myöhästytään hiukan.

----------


## Pastu

> Larry ja Nate -kombo...



Kivasti tuolla pärjäsi Fredin kostolla, varsinkin kun kotinurkilla oli kivasti pohjustettu tuolla veljeskombolla. Ei Central Parkin pitkosetkaan juuri tuottaneet tuskaa, vaikka kapoista olikin. No mitä nyt yks tai kaks lipsautusta  :Kieli pitkällä:  Enskapätkä linjojen kupeessa on nyt erihyvässä tikissä!

----------


## HC Andersen

Kivaa oli Njuuksiossa, kolmetoista kilsaa, muutama Raivo makkara ja mukavaa seuraa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Tuossa eilen Zipon ja Kimenkaa ajeltiin about 3h. Löyty itseasiassa paljonkin polkuja ajettavaksi ja täpärillä pystyi ihan helposti menemään. Eli Keravan talvipolut ovat Zipolta - Saviolle täysin auki ja helmi kunnossa.

----------


## ellmeri

Mätäkivessä ja ilolassa ja korsossa löytyi pariksitunniksi ajettavaa.

Enempikin olis ollu mutta ei jaksanu.. :Nolous:  laiskottaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään ajelen taas syväojalla 19:00 tunnin- puoltoista. Täpärilläkin pärjää, mutta muutama mäki on hiukka pehmoista.

----------


## kyprok

> Tuossa eilen Zipon ja Kimenkaa ajeltiin about 3h. Löyty itseasiassa paljonkin polkuja ajettavaksi ja täpärillä pystyi ihan helposti menemään. Eli Keravan talvipolut ovat Zipolta - Saviolle täysin auki ja helmi kunnossa.



Mä kävin eilen ajamassa noita polkuja Zipon huiteilta Saviolle asti. Aivan helmikuntoista polkua ja niitä tosiaan menee siellä ristiin rastiin. Täpärilläkin ois pärjänny, mutta läskin kanssa ei tarvinnu arpoa. Talven hauskin lenkki. Pitää lähteä tuonne ajamaan hieman pidempi lenkki viikonloppuna kun pääsee taas valoisaan aikaan liikkeelle.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Mä kävin eilen ajamassa noita polkuja Zipon huiteilta Saviolle asti. Aivan helmikuntoista polkua ja niitä tosiaan menee siellä ristiin rastiin. Täpärilläkin ois pärjänny, mutta läskin kanssa ei tarvinnu arpoa. Talven hauskin lenkki. Pitää lähteä tuonne ajamaan hieman pidempi lenkki viikonloppuna kun pääsee taas valoisaan aikaan liikkeelle.



Hyvä että löysit. Seuraavan viikonlopun Lauantaille alustavia suunitelmia on jo, kattoo sit vaan et onko liian kylmä jne. Laitoin sulle YV:tä onko tullu perille?

----------


## marco1

Vätystää, onko tätä viikkoa vielä kovin paljon jäljellä? 

Pyöräilyt on vielä testaamatta mutta ehkä syssymmällä sitten.
Zak ei ole hakenut gummeja vielä.

----------


## JackOja

> Zak ei ole hakenut gummeja vielä.



No kun mää olen kuumeessa kotonassa  :Irvistys:   :Vihainen:

----------


## ellmeri

> No kun mää olen kuumeessa kotonassa



Oookko Jaakkima hankkinu läskipöörän,silläkö oot laphiin lähössä kun kuume-hourusena sellaisia reittijutskiakin sinne toisaalle postasit.

----------


## JackOja

> Oookko Jaakkima hankkinu läskipöörän...



En oo... taistelen himoja vastaan  :Leveä hymy:  Ensin jotain muuta. Läski tulee melko varmasti "sitten joskus"...





> ..laphiin lähössä....



Aaaahh, Lappi!

Marso, mä poikkean huomenna. Paan sulle oikeaa spostia kohta   :Vink:

----------


## marco1

->Zakk
Huomenna ei välttämättä kannata poiketa kun en ole paikalla mutta voin toki jättää ne gummit ovenpieleen. 2kpl NBX Lite ja Nobbyja on vaan 3 kpl jos se viimeinen kappale ei satu löytymään tänään (3d tetris-tyyliin pakattu varasto kadottaa tavaroita joskus). Ei noilla ole kiire.  :Hymy: 

Läski on ikuista.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Huomenna ei välttämättä kannata poiketa kun en ole paikalla...



Jaa... noh, minä tuun sitten joskus toiste  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Nostetaas aihetta hieman ehdottamalla lenkkiä sunnuntaille, anyone?

----------


## mutanaama

Veit kuule jalat suusta. Lähtiskö joku näyttämään polkuja vaikka siellä Zipon kotinurkilla, ei oo tullu siellä vähään aikaan käytyä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Veit kuule jalat suusta. Lähtiskö joku näyttämään polkuja vaikka siellä Zipon kotinurkilla, ei oo tullu siellä vähään aikaan käytyä.



Itel päivystys, loppuu Maanantaina. Taitaa Zippo olla ite ainut ketä on täl viikol mahollinen lenkkiseura. Soita sille ja kysy. Teitty jos on tuo -24C ni eikai sitä kukaan ulos mene(en minä ainakaan)  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mutanaama

-24 voi olla jo hiukan liikaa, tarvii sitte keksii jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jos Mutanaama kaipaa "uusia" polkuja ja pakkanen ei sunnuntaina pauku liikaa, niin täällä tarjotaan näitä meikäläisen lähipolkuja vaihtoehdoksi. Niissä riittää ajaettavaa kyllä muutamaksi tunniksi ja käyn lauantaina tarkistamassa lisää, jos
ei ole liian kylmä. Starttipaikka voisi olla vaikka Ilolan ABC. Tahti on sitten rauhallinen ja reitti ei tarjoa mitään kuolemaa halveksevia paikkoja.

----------


## kolistelija

Mä voisin varmaan olla ajamassa sunnuntaina, kunhan vaan tuo odotettu pönäkämpi fillari vaan ehtisi viikonlopuksi. Sunnuntaiksi näyttäisi olevan luvassa aika sopivaa keliäkin.

Eikös Zipon huudit ole jossain tuossa pääradan varrella? Sielläpäin missä on ISO kaljatölkkikin?

----------


## Shimaani

Sielläpä siellä.  Mää passaan tän vkl phillaroinnin ja korvaan muunkin hikiliikunnan kuumalla juamalla, valkosipulilla ja inkiväärillä - jos ei tauti parane niin ainakaan se ei leviä.

----------


## mutanaama

Kuntoilijan suunnitelma kuulostaa hyvältä. Kello 10:30 ilola ABC:kö se sitten olisisisi

----------


## Kuntoilija

Näillä näppäilimillä lukitaan su klo 10.30, mutta perinteinen säävaraus (pakkas).

----------


## pötkö

Sunnuntaille exotishe iltalenkki tiedossa. Hausjärven Karhissa lauantaina joku moottorikelkka-häppeninki ja sunnuntaina varmaan nopeeta ajettavaa täällä mun kulmilla. 

Hikiäntie 199 lähtöpaikka ja 17:30 +/- jotain on h-hetki. LamPutputput otsaan ja karhujen saaliiksi tonne mettään

----------


## mutanaama

No just, aamuvuoroajelu on peruttu, kummityttö tulee käymään. IP suunnitelmissa sitten Hikiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on toi sunnuntai aamupäivä vielä vähän auki, mutta Hikiän iltasafari kuullostaa hauskalta.

----------


## PaH

On_topic; huomenna klo 11:00 Kattila - eniuan? Approx 3h28 min nuukselan "polkuja" ja polkuja?
Jos jokunen mielii matkaan niin nakakkoon nootin tänne ennen aamuysiä; uks kuski + pöörä mahtuu kuutiin jos tuohon 
mennessä laittaa koortinaatteja noukkimuspaikasta tänne.

----------


## HC Andersen

Aika IhQ *peuk*

----------


## mutanaama

No on se komia *joku kehuva hyypiö*

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sinkula ja hiilaria ja vaan etukiekko kuras ????? Väritys on komia. Stongaan saa hyvin eväspussit (makkaraa ja ölppää) roikkumaan

Jaa, taitaa olla aika lyhyt aikainen matkatoimisto tämä Palmumatkat, kun ekat varaukset heti perutaan ja muutenkin varauksia näyttää tulleen aika niukasti. :Leveä hymy:  
No, se on sitten vaan me kaksi kuusikon suojassa.

----------


## Shimaani

> *nipskuva*
> On_topic; huomenna klo 11:00 Kattila - eniuan?



Ei pysty - palkeet paskana. Kuinka kummassa uudessa paksuttimessa on valmiiksi rapainen etukieako?
Ei vaan - hieno peli joka tullee saamaan küütiä.
Työnantaja käski lepäämään koko vkl mut tuo Hikiän jutska kutkuttaa.  

*2 mii*

----------


## PaH

^^ ynnä ^ ; etukiekko on entinen, "lainattu" joneksesta. Säätämön lämpötila on tällä hetkellä -18C joten se mikä
jäätyy sellaisena myös kestää. Oikea etunen vasta tekeytyy.

^^ tää vois sinne Palmumatkojen seuramatkalle tulla kyllä

----------


## Kuntoilija

Laitan matkaan Mr Mallorcan huomenna tarkistamaan lähimetsän ja ilmoitan täällä jos/kun seuramatka järjestyy. Mutis, jos joku sinkku sattuu tulemaan reissuun niin laita se kummityttö tänne Puksun kanssa, niin saadaan sille hieno setämies mahdollisesti kavaljeeriksi. Edellytys tietysti on, että tytöllä on ikää riittävästi ja on sinkku ja ei ole niin kauhian ronkeli setämiesten suhteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on huomiselle hyvä tekosyy, ohjainlaakeri on kaput.

----------


## ellmeri

> Mulla on huomiselle hyvä tekosyy, ohjainlaakeri on kaput.



Kuivasta koivuklapista vuolet sopivia kalikoita laakerin tilalle ja vaseliinia kyytipojaksi ja liukasteex ja ruuwia kiinne siellä o.

----------


## mutanaama

Kaupat myy ohjainlaakereita.
Piti tuoda mulkutin sisälle, kun tuo takajarrun laahaus käy jo urheilusta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tai sitten kilauttaa kaverille...

----------


## mutanaama

Nii no, setälaumasta saa vaikka koko fillarin jos ei omaa oo  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

_Mitä setälaumasta ei löydy sitä ei tarvita._ :Cool: 

t: hamsteri

----------


## majis

Naista.........

----------


## mutanaama

Puuttuuko sulta sellainen?

----------


## majis

Ei ainakaan kahdeksalta tänä aamuna. Autolla lähti äsken johonkin joten nyt ihan mahdoton sanoa.

----------


## mutanaama

No katsotaan miten tilanne kehittyy.

----------


## kmw

> ...



vähänkö on HIENO.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Naista.........



Mihin tervekätinen mies naista tarvii?

----------


## St0neyNut1

Tässä tänää puuhastellu loppuun nuo laakeri hommat. On kivaa tehä huoltoaku päivystää(duuni mesta periaattees maksaa tästäkin)  :Vink: 


Ei tarvinnukaan vaihtaa noit lakruja olivat maagisesti herkistyny viime vassun vaihdon jälkeen  :No huh!:  Jäi uudet lakrut siis varalle.


Linkustossa on ainakin palikoita tarpeeksi. Kaikki olivat erinomaisessa kunnossa, nuo lisälinkuston laakerit vaihdoinkin jo viime vuonna.


Ei muutaku pyörälle kyytiä, on kaikki paikat pyöräs käyty läpi nyt  :Cool: 

^ Pahikselle peukkuu, hienon näkönen kulkine!

----------


## kolistelija

Pahiksella hieno läski, ei taida hirveän usein tulla samanlaisia vastaan.  :Hymy: 

Mulla ei ole läskiä vieläkään...

MUOKS:
Eipä tuo täpärikään oikein kunnossa ole. Linkun kahdeksasta laakerista kaksi ei pyöri edes väkisin ja neljä rohisee niin että pahaa tekee. Tekosyyt on siis kasassa.

MUOKS2:
Oetaan takaisin, taivaasta tuli soitto että läskiä pääsee kasaamaan tänään. WEEEE!

----------


## mutanaama

Titsku fatback, drooooooolll.

----------


## PaH

Rapsakka keli nuukselassa. Kattilassa puoli kymmeneltä -29C. Otti tovin alussa ennenkun alkoi veri kiertää kaikissa sormissa
tasapuolisesti. Se oravankololle kattilasta menevältä tieltä erkaantuva kelkkabaana oli taas olemassa - ajettavaa löyty siltä
suunnalta liki kolmeks tunniks ja vielä jäi pari lähtöä tutkimatta. Hirmusti ei arvannu taukoja pidellä  :Hymy: 

@mutis, ei oo Ti. Ameriikan amuliinia anodisoituna alaskasta.

muoks: tarttee taakke enempi nappulaa, pakkashile kovemman pohjan päällä ei oo oikein HD:n juttu

----------


## PaH

> Laitan matkaan Mr Mallorcan huomenna tarkistamaan lähimetsän ja ilmoitan täällä jos/kun seuramatka järjestyy....



Palmumatkat peruttu?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt vaikuttaa olo liian flunssaiselta matkanjohtajan rooliin, joten matka on parempi perua valitettavasti.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa Hikiällä melko hikiset polut, kivaa oli!

----------


## sakuvaan

Tenellä oli +24 koko viikon. 

Törkeen hyvää ja vaikeeta settiä taas pitkästä aikaa, kalustovauriot jäivät tällä kertaa vähän naarmuuntuneisiin hiilarikampiin ja pari pikkunaarmua swingin molemmille puolille.

'Punctured Lung' niminen traili oli erityisen kiva... ja vaikee.  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, ei varsinaisesti niitä köykäsempiä lenkkejä, mutta rossiradalla pääs alamäissä vauhdin makuun.
Mutta kyllä noi paksupyörät vaan kulkee kummissa paikoissa.

----------


## elasto

Ylästössä & Silvolan tekojärven ympärillä on polut kyllä nyt niin hyvässä kunnossa, että ihan hymysuin ajelee tavallisella maastopyörälläkin. Pitäisköhän perua se läskipyörän tilaus ku eihän sellasta kukaan oikeesti tarvi?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## kmw

^on kyllä aikas helmeä koko Keskuspuisto. Oli tänään asiaa ihan ytimeen ja siinä ohessa puksuttelin pauttia 3h eessuntaas Homppelikallioiden ja Maunulan välillä. On niin kova pohja että rossarilla olisi pärjännyt, MUTTA läskikuski hymyilee leviämmin + saa ajaa paaljon huolimattomammin - ja sehän meikältä onnistuu hyvin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko kellään punaista Toivo stemmiä pituudelta 50-60mm, ylimääräisenä?

----------


## marco1

Taitaa löytyä 50mm sillä korkeammalla nousulla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Voisin sovittaa jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## marco1

> Voisin sovittaa jossain vaiheessa.



Hellästi sitten.
Olishan noita melkein 3x pidempiäkin...


Ketäs oli ajamassa seiskan pintaan kassipuron suuntaan? Keltainen takki ja läskipöörä ja toisellakin oli ehkä pyörä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lyhyt on parempi ja samalla kevyempi. 

Veikkaisin että Mutis on käynyt ajamassa.

----------


## kolistelija

Onko viikonlopulle suunnitteilla jotain? Pitää varata aika ettei rouva sitten vingu hiihimään jos olis setälenkkiä tarjolla...

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantaina voisin yrittää nuuksioon ajamaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä siellä taapersin Pahiksen perässä, eli kolme läskiä ja Pahis siellä vaan rymisteli.

Mitä viikonlopun ajoon tulee, niin mulle käy kai kumpi päivä vaan, 2-5h paskanjauhamista ja rauhallista ajelua. Oliskos Kuntoilijalla vetovuoro tai jotain.

----------


## elasto

Mä meen varmaan lauantaina pyörimään sitä aidan reunaa pitkin järveä ympäri.

----------


## kolistelija

> Mä meen varmaan lauantaina pyörimään sitä aidan reunaa pitkin järveä ympäri.



Se allas on kyl paljon lähempänä ku nuuksio, silleen autottomana... Missä on nuuksion juna-asema?

----------


## elasto

> Se allas on kyl paljon lähempänä ku nuuksio, silleen autottomana... Missä on nuuksion juna-asema?



Etkös sä asu jossain ihan mun naapurissa muutenkin? Voitais hyvin kimpassa polkasta sinne jos leppoisa retkeilyvauhti kelpaa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Etkös sä asu jossain ihan mun naapurissa muutenkin? Voitais hyvin kimpassa polkasta sinne jos leppoisa retkeilyvauhti kelpaa.



Joo, khyl. Retkeilyvauhti on jees, ei tolla mitään hurjaa vauhtia ajetakaan kun renkaissa on Pitopaineet™.

----------


## marco1

> Mä siellä taapersin Pahiksen perässä, eli kolme läskiä ja Pahis siellä vaan rymisteli.



Se on yllättävän hienon näköistä touhua kun setäjuna viuhahtaa pimeässä ohi. Olin siinä ehkä 10m päässä pellolla pimeässä suksimassa kun näin sokaisevan valon ja kuulin pedon huohotuksen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eihän tuo Nuuksio ole mikään ehdoton voidaanhan me nähdä vaikka Munkkikoskella (Pitkäkoskella) ja ajella keskuspuistossa, kaikki käy.

----------


## mutanaama

Noh, munkkikoski kello 10:30 larstaina

----------


## kolistelija

Munkkis ja 10.30 kuulostaa varsin muikeelta. Vois vaikka kattoa Elaston kanssa sitä hiihtäjätöntä reittiä keskuspuiston läpi, kun kerran sama matka ois.

----------


## PaH

> Se on yllättävän hienon näköistä touhua kun setäjuna viuhahtaa pimeässä ohi. Olin siinä ehkä 10m päässä pellolla pimeässä suksimassa kun näin sokaisevan valon ja kuulin pedon huohotuksen.



Se sokaiseva valo täyty olla mutiksen lampuke, mun molemmat pikot oli puoliteholla. Noteerasin siinä kaalipellolla hiihtäjän 
silhuetin ja mielessä kävi josko se olis ollu marco itte... 

Jaa la klo 10:30? Harkihtoo. Nuuksela kummiskin todennäköisempi suunta.

----------


## Srami

Jos Lauantaina olis ajoo tulisin mielelläni mukaan. Viime porukkalenkistä onkin jo + 10 kg ym. muuta p...aa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Se on yllättävän hienon näköistä touhua kun setäjuna viuhahtaa pimeässä ohi. Olin siinä ehkä 10m päässä pellolla pimeässä suksimassa kun näin sokaisevan valon ja kuulin pedon huohotuksen.



Me muuten taidettiin mennä siinä kohtaa hetkittäin aika haipakkaa, ainakin mulla oli vaikeuksia saada huskerille tarpeeksi pitoa etupäässä ja joutu ihan oikeasti keskittymään mitä oli tekemässä. Tuohon kun yhdistetään vielä värien katoaminen näkökentästä ja ajatusmaailmasta, niin ympäröivän maailman havainnointi oli hetkittäin hankalaa.

----------


## marco1

> Se sokaiseva valo täyty olla mutiksen lampuke, mun molemmat pikot oli puoliteholla. Noteerasin siinä kaalipellolla hiihtäjän 
> silhuetin ja mielessä kävi josko se olis ollu marco itte...



Puuskutttelin ittekin siinä enkä minäkään tunnistanut teitä. Hoksasin nimittäin vasta eilen että uudet pertsan monot toimiikin ihan siedettävästi luistellessa, luistelumonoa ei pysty vielä jalassa pitämään yli 30sek.





> Me muuten taidettiin mennä siinä kohtaa hetkittäin aika haipakkaa,



Kyllä se vauhdikkaalta näyttikin.

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään  olis tarjolla taas syväojalla laiskaa ajoseuraa vaikka kello 18:00 alkaen reiluksi tunniksi. Vauhti ei päätä huimaa, mutta polut on loistavassa kunnossa.

----------


## elasto

> Munkkis ja 10.30 kuulostaa varsin muikeelta. Vois vaikka kattoa Elaston kanssa sitä hiihtäjätöntä reittiä keskuspuiston läpi, kun kerran sama matka ois.



Minä tiedän reitin! 10.30 kuulostaa varsin aikaiselta mulle, mutta yritän vähän tsempata!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Eipäs ajella niitä herkkupätkiä ennen lenkkiä. Mutta alistava suunnitelma olis käydä seuraava lenkki: Munkkis-silvola -ylästön kaikki polut, takas silvolan kautta munkkis ja korpipolku paloheinään, sieltä laaksoon jos joku löytää reitin ja takas munkkikselle.

----------


## marco1

Myöhästyitte, tää on jo tehty: http://dirt.mpora.com/featured/fresh...-adaptrac.html
(munkin ääressä spekuloitu renkaantäyttömasiina liikkeessä käytettäväksi)

----------


## Shimaani

> Noh, munkkikoski kello 10:30 larstaina



 Ehe hehe,
tuohon aikaan on ohjelmassa koirannollisia harjoitteita.

----------


## mutanaama

Mutta huomasikkonää, kuinka sujuva lenkura olis tulossa mooooooonella liityntäpisteellä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

On se ihme, miten paljon polkuja on olemassa näin talviaikaan "urbaanissa" metsässä. Lähimetsässä saa helposti kulumaan 2-3 h, jos joku tänne Pohjois-Vantaalle haluaa tulla "uusille poluille" niin minä kyllä voin toimia matkanjohtajana.  Vain kerran tarvitsee menessä ja tullessa ylittää latu.

----------


## mutanaama

Haluaisikko ens viikolla toimia retkiemäntänä joku ilta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Haluaisikko ens viikolla toimia retkiemäntänä joku ilta.



Sopiihan tuo valllan hyvin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Viritin Muqluttimeen pakkarin kiinni, Salsan oma kiinnitys systeemi ois vaatinu uuden satulaklämpin mihin tuon pakkarin ois saannu kiinni, lisäksi tuo pakkari ois ollu lähes 45 asteen kulmassa. Nyt vanha Bontragerin stemmi 22mm tangolle sai uuden elämän, sopi hyvin satulaputkeen kun väliin teki 0,2mm pellistä shimmin. Tekemällä itse tuli parempi lopputulos sekä säästin 40€. :Cool: 



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mutanaama

Meinaakko sä alkaa kyyditsee naisia tuolla?

----------


## HC Andersen

Niillä on jalat kävelemistä varten, tuohon saa tavaraa kyytiin esim. vaihtovaatteet töihin, pari lavaa kaliaa tai makkarat lenkille.

----------


## apa

leveät stongat on nykyisin sitä varten että saa naisii kyytsätä, mahduu jopa kaks kaposta yhelle 80 leveelle

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä Satusetä on näppärä. Vähän viilaa tai hiomapaperia tuolle sahauskatkolle niin katoaa viimeinenkin käsityön leima. 
Et sitten tuolla pakarilla mitään pirkkaolutta kuskaa, ainoastaan kunnon ölppää.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hölmöä meinattiin taas vedättää oikein olantakaa tänään, kun hokasin Onni Wannin 456 Evo TI:n olevan ennakkotilattavissa. Kyllähän se olisi pitänyt muistaa, että pitkäkeula takajäykkä on niin pirun ikävä selälle ja hampaista tippuu paikat peruspolullakin näin vanhalla ja kankealla polkijalla. Onneksi Nokia on niin jyrkässä kulmassa, ettei tarvitse tilausnappia painaa ja hölmönä todeta tiedetty totuus  :Hymy: .


Paree mennä vaan rauhoittumaan ja viilentämään päätä iltasella lähimetsään reilumpikumisen pyörän kanssa.

ps. täällä kun on kaiken näköistä partaista herkkusuuta, niin kertokee mistä ihmeestä mä saan Amazonin Chipotle kastiketta. Ennen sitä sai Tammiston City-marketista, muttei enää. Nyyh, siinä nääs oli hyvän makuinen soossi joka lähtöön.

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään yx kaweri soitteli ja pyysi pahojen-setien apuva willarin hankintaa,Zippo myi kysyjälle Santa Crutsin vuosi pari sitten ja nyt sen frendi haluaisi vastaavaa ainakin,olisko 180cm.selle jotain tarjolla,voi laitta yv:tä mulle niin välitän eteenpäin.
 :Sarkastinen:  nyt on hyvät saumat tyhjentää varastoa uusien hankintojen tieltä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mulla olis yks Medium proto Banshee Prime tossa nurkissa...

----------


## ellmeri

> Mulla olis yks Medium proto Banshee Prime tossa nurkissa...



Oliko tää Zipon entinen B.
Jos on niin sehän olis hyvä aihio!

----------


## HerkkoPeres

> Hölmöä meinattiin taas vedättää oikein olantakaa tänään, kun hokasin Onni Wannin 456 Evo TI:n olevan ennakkotilattavissa. Kyllähän se olisi pitänyt muistaa, että pitkäkeula takajäykkä on niin pirun ikävä selälle ja hampaista tippuu paikat peruspolullakin näin vanhalla ja kankealla polkijalla..



Ei muuten meinattu, tilauspäätös olis ollut elämäsi paras (heti fattyn jälkeen?). Itse tilasin vastaavan titskuCoven toissa syksynä kun puoleen hintaan sai (eli pari sataa tuota kalliimmalla), eikä siitä pyörä parane. Titaani nimittäin lisää välilevyjen kimmoisuutta ja hammaspaikkojen isoelastisuutta, etenkin jos ajaa kivikkopoluilla lujaa. Viime kesän ajoista suurin osa meni tällä (keulana 140mm x-fusion ilma) vaikka multa ei luoja nähköön täpäreitä puutu. Mukaanlukien muutama kieli poskessa ajettu enskakisa, ja jopa pari kokonaista päivää Åressa, vaikka oli DH-pyöräkin mukana. Tilaa samalla 40 mm stemmi ja vähintään 750  stonga, sikäli kun ei ole rungot jo loppuneet. (Coven rungot meni CRC:ltöä n 2 päivässä.)

----------


## HerkkoPeres

> Zippo myi kysyjälle Santa Crutsin vuosi pari sitten ja nyt sen frendi haluaisi vastaavaa ainakin,olisko 180cm.selle jotain tarjolla



Jos Cruzia kaipaa, kuituinenkin kelpaa, ja money no object, niin multa vois löytyä yks jota ilmankin voisin (toki ainoastaan G-spotin ansiosta) elää.

----------


## ellmeri

> Jos Cruzia kaipaa, kuituinenkin kelpaa, ja money no object, niin multa vois löytyä yks jota ilmankin voisin (toki ainoastaan G-spotin ansiosta) elää.



Laitetaan muistiin ja kilautetaan kaverille tossa viikonloppuna.*tänks*

----------


## ellmeri

Polkasin ylästön reiteille,läskirenkaan jälkiä  siellätäällä.

Murtuneet varpaat ei tykänny lenkistä ja taas on jalkapöytä mustana,voi persana.

----------


## Shimaani

Näkyi nuilla kylän koirainulkoiluttelupoluilla kapeampinakkisennii jälkiä olevan siellä onnivannin, larryn ja endon painumien seassa.

----------


## kolistelija

Olihan siellä pari semmosta kapearenkaistakin mukana...

Mää jätin vähän kesken, munkkinärästys oli todella paha. Putkelta pystyi ajamaan mutta satulassa istuminen oli todella tuskallista. Onneksi kukaan ei ajanu perässä tossa kotisiirtymällä, ei ois ollut kivaa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lauttis

Kiitos herroille johdatuksesta. Oli kivaa päästä läskiseuraan polkemaan. Pitänee yrittää toistekin raahautua mestoille. Oma läski näytti aika rimpulalta kuulaskeutujan vieressä.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos vaan kaikille ajoseurasta. 4h kesti meikäläisellä autolta autolle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oli ihan mukava lenkki.

----------


## kolistelija

Oli itteasiassa tosi kiva lenkki! Kiitti mutikselle ja muille suunnistajille.

Vähän pidempää ajoaikaa olen jo kaivannutkin, ei vaan tuolla perusmaasturilla ole viitsinut ajella pitkiä lenkkejä talvella. Ovelta ovelle tuli aika hurjat 4h44min, suattaapi olla talviennätys.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Oliko tää Zipon entinen B.
> Jos on niin sehän olis hyvä aihio!



Eeei.. mutta tuossa on TT about 580mm, ite ajoin 50mm stemmillä ja oon 174cm hyvänä päivänä, riippuu siitä tietty tykkääkö isoista vai pienistä rungoista, tuon saa kanssa madallettua niin saa akseliväliä pidemmäks.

----------


## kolistelija

Lapset alkaa olla nukkumassa, kalia alkaa virrata ja kolistelija productions valmistelee uutta komiaa projetkia. Tajunnanräjäyttävän komiaa videota tulossa ensi-iltaan ehkä jo tänään!

----------


## Lauttis

Tulikohan se nauhalle, kun fanit tuli pyytämään nimmareita?

----------


## mutanaama

Ja se kun ne naiset lankes eteen kysymättä ja pyytämättä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Tulikohan se nauhalle, kun fanit tuli pyytämään nimmareita?







> Ja se kun ne naiset lankes eteen kysymättä ja pyytämättä.



Täst tuli tämmönen musavideo. Ei sopinut, vaikka naiset ja nimmarit niihin yleensä sopiikin:



(Pätkii mulla ihmeesti, toivottavasti muilla toimii paremmin)

----------


## Shimaani

Taas kerran loistava musiikinvalinta hupailulle   Katoavaan metsään™ pääsy näytti menevän kameramieheltäkin jouhevammin kuin viime kerralla :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Hieano viteo, vaikka hieman pätkikin.

----------


## kolistelija

Luulen että tuubi ei ymmärrä mun vaatimustasoa bittivirran suhteen. Kokeilen pienemmällä virralla, jos vaikka tulisi pätkimätön versio.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tai sitten normaali laajakaista on liian kapea noin paksuille renkaille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Mulla toimii valokuiduilla ihan hyvin HööDeenä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Tai sitten normaali laajakaista on liian kapea noin paksuille renkaille



Ihmettelinki ku toi tuubi anto varoituksen:
"Warning! Bandwidth overload. Tires are too fat."

----------


## mutanaama

Hieno pätkä. En mä tajunnutkaan että mentiin noin hyvää vauhtia ja näytettiin noin komeilta. Ilmankos naiset kellisty meidät nähdessään. 
Kelikin oli mukamas aurinkoinen. Hyvä me!

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Täst tuli tämmönen musavideo. Ei sopinut, vaikka naiset ja nimmarit niihin yleensä sopiikin:
> *Video*
> (Pätkii mulla ihmeesti, toivottavasti muilla toimii paremmin)



Sieläkin näyttää polut olevan nopeassa kunnossa, mukavaa menoa videossa(ei pätkiny mul ainakaan yhtään).

Käytiin eilen Zipon, Kybällä ja Kimenkaa pyörittämässä taas Keravan mehtät läpi. Käytiin ajamassa Zipon takametän ajamattomia polkuja parempaan kuntoon, oli välil suht reikästä polkua. Jonkun Fättiksen jälkiäkin näky  :No huh!:  kuka tunnustaa?

----------


## Marsusram

Pullautin MMH aineistosta Lahnuksesta kartan ja piirsin kelkkauran GPS träkin mukaan.
Ladut on vihreällä värillä että erottuu vaarallisemat risteykset. 
Kelkkailijoita pitää tietysti varoa, yllättävän hiljasta ääntä pitää lumella.

----------


## kmw

Dänks @Marsu. Käyn viikolla tsekiditsek.

Onkos joku tutkinut Askiston kalliopaanan / Örkkiniityn polkujen talviajettavuutta. Pari viikkoa sitten ajelin Vihdintietä ja silloin A:n alku ei näyttänyt yhtään houkuttelevalta = kapea ura täynnä syviä saapasteltuja reikiä.

----------


## kolistelija

Mä ajattelin huomenna mennä kattomaan Hallainvuoren ja Kivikon polut. Ajattelin tutkia josko siellä saisi tehtyä sellaisen lenkuran että voisi porukalla ajaa. Olisko setämiehillä haluja ajaa sellainen 1,5-2,5h tyhjentävä lenkura ens vloppuna, jos tuolla on riittävästi ajettavaa? Siellä on kyllä mäkiä, tai siis... eihän siellä muuta olekaan.

EDIT:




> Sieläkin näyttää polut olevan nopeassa kunnossa...



Ei ne polut oo nopeassa kunnossa, mutis on...

----------


## Shimaani

> ..Onkos joku tutkinut Askiston kalliopaanan / Örkkiniityn polkujen talviajettavuutta. ...



 Eilisen hakuhaukuttelun päätteeksi käytiin tepastelemassa Agilitihallin nurkalla olevat polut ja ne on ihan paksuttimenmentävässä kunnossa.  Hiukan on semmottista ylös, alas ja ympäri hei -meininkiä....

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mä ajattelin huomenna mennä kattomaan Hallainvuoren ja Kivikon polut. Ajattelin tutkia josko siellä saisi tehtyä sellaisen lenkuran että voisi porukalla ajaa. Olisko setämiehillä haluja ajaa sellainen 1,5-2,5h tyhjentävä lenkura ens vloppuna, jos tuolla on riittävästi ajettavaa? Siellä on kyllä mäkiä, tai siis... eihän siellä muuta olekaan.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ei ne polut oo nopeassa kunnossa, mutis on...



tänään ajettiin kivikko ja hallis läpi, lapiorata oli kondiksessa, kivikon eteläpuolella oli enemmän pätkää mitä kivikon pohjoisessa, hallainvuoressa oli enemmän irtolunta, ei ollut tappaantunut kaikilta poluilta vielä, läskillä on varmaan enemmän ajattavaa kuin 29er ja 26er enskapyörällä, kyllä mekin saatiin siellä 2.2h kulumaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Olisko kellään nurkissa ylimääräisiä raceface ride XC ISIS kampia 170-175mm tai sitten muun merkkiset, missä olis reiluhko q-factor.

----------


## PaH

Ja nuuksela oli autio ja tyhjä. 1 kpl lapsiperheparvia havaittu luontokeskuksen kulmalla, muualla ei ketään. 

Kierrokset ihan kelvossa kunnossa sekä oikein- että nurinpäin ajettuna, aukeilla polut paikoin piilossa mut 
eipä tuota pöpperöö muualla ollu kun jknn sentti. Kattilan oikoradan kunnossapito ei ollu taaskaan toiminu, 
rimpuileehan sen lävitte mut syke ei juur alle 150 pääse laskemaan. Reilu 4h kulu kumminkin, ja kaikki ekerniat
mitä matkassa oli.

----------


## Marsusram

> Dänks @Marsu. Käyn viikolla tsekiditsek.
> 
> Onkos joku tutkinut Askiston kalliopaanan / Örkkiniityn polkujen talviajettavuutta. Pari viikkoa sitten ajelin Vihdintietä ja silloin A:n alku ei näyttänyt yhtään houkuttelevalta = kapea ura täynnä syviä saapasteltuja reikiä.



No kun kerran yllytit, niin piti käydä vilkaisemassa Askistossa.
Vihdintien pää oli tunkattavassa kunnossa, mutta Timmermalmista etelämpänä päsi läskillä ajamaan.
Örkkiniityn puolelle ei polun lähtö näyttänyt kovin hyvältä, passasin.
Eilen tuli tsekattua Niipperinkallion yli myllypuronotkoon, hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Ja nuuksela oli autio ja tyhjä.



Menitkö kilometrin portaat ylös tai alas? Siinä Haltia -Nuuksionpää välillä saa kunnon porrasharjoituksia.

----------


## PaH

> Menitkö kilometrin portaat ylös tai alas? Siinä Haltia -Nuuksionpää välillä saa kunnon porrasharjoituksia.



Sekäkäettä. Toi otos on ekalta kiekalta kun menin noi ales. Nahkiaispolun jätin väliin, mut muut lenkurat ajoin ynpäri molempiin suuntiin.
 Ne parkkikselle vievät portaat sai ajettua alas, noita ei arvannu yrittää kun sen ekan pätkän. Vellihousu mikä vellihousu.

----------


## elasto

> Oli itteasiassa tosi kiva lenkki! Kiitti mutikselle ja muille suunnistajille.
> 
> Vähän pidempää ajoaikaa olen jo kaivannutkin, ei vaan tuolla perusmaasturilla ole viitsinut ajella pitkiä lenkkejä talvella. Ovelta ovelle tuli aika hurjat 4h44min, suattaapi olla talviennätys.



Kiitos täältäkin vielä kaikille eilisestä lenkistä. Mulla meni 5h 40min. ovelta ovelle.  :Leveä hymy:  Kyllä tuntuu, että jotain tuli taas tehtyäkin.

----------


## kolistelija

Mua rupes nyt vähän hymyilyttää... kaivelin netistä että mikähän se Pahiksen makea kokojuusto olikaan. Ajattelin että vaakaputken tarra oli herran itse antama nimi fillarille...  :Leveä hymy: 

Onhan se varsin sopiva mallinimi.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Mä ajattelin huomenna mennä kattomaan Hallainvuoren ja Kivikon polut. Ajattelin tutkia josko siellä saisi tehtyä sellaisen lenkuran että voisi porukalla ajaa. Olisko setämiehillä haluja ajaa sellainen 1,5-2,5h tyhjentävä lenkura ens vloppuna, jos tuolla on riittävästi ajettavaa? Siellä on kyllä mäkiä, tai siis... eihän siellä muuta olekaan.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ei ne polut oo nopeassa kunnossa, mutis on...



Kaikki videos olevat olivat nopean oloisia  :Hymy:  Eikös tuo Kivikko jne. alue ole sulan ajan kalliokikka mestoja? Itel eip kyl mitään hajua talvipolku paikkana, paitsi voisin kuvitella et sinne ei jää talvelku ne mäet jäljelle?

----------


## kolistelija

> Kaikki videos olevat olivat nopean oloisia  Eikös tuo Kivikko jne. alue ole sulan ajan kalliokikka mestoja? Itel eip kyl mitään hajua talvipolku paikkana, paitsi voisin kuvitella et sinne ei jää talvelku ne mäet jäljelle?



Enpä viittinyt käydä polkutiedustelulla tänään... 

Hallainvuori ja Kivikko on aika endurotyylistä paikkaa. Sellaista portaikkoa ja paljon korkeuseroja. Talvellakin varsin hupaisaa, mutta rankkaa. Saa nähdä jos kurkkikipu vielä pahenee niin voi olla että tuo viikonloppulenkkikin jää tekemättä.

Tässä on vähän molempia kesäkuosissa:

Tuo videon Hallainvuoren osuus oli ainakin vielä viime viikolla ihan perusmaasturilla ajettavissa.

EDIT:
Ei taaskaan toimi upotus...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmpimPrxQVM


EDIT2:
Kylläpä tuli kesää ikävä kun näitä tuijotteli. Näissä maisemissa on varmaan setämiesten pitkäjoustoiset sohvatkin kuin kotonaan:

----------


## mutanaama

On ne polut siellä lumen alla jossain. Mut on tää fillarointi maastossa opettanu senkin, että talvellakin voi nauttia ulkoilusta.

----------


## kmw

> Pullautin MMH aineistosta Lahnuksesta kartan ja piirsin kelkkauran GPS träkin mukaan.
> Ladut on vihreällä värillä että erottuu vaarallisemat risteykset. 
> Kelkkailijoita pitää tietysti varoa, yllättävän hiljasta ääntä pitää lumella.



Tänään kävin hurvittelemassa ja voihan vihtahousu että oli hubahubaa. Isompi kiits Marsulle. Tuskin olisin ilman vinkkiä tuonne tullut lähteneeksi. Tasaista oli se pauttia 100m jäällä, muuten mentiin ylösalas ja ihan kaikki kinkamat eivät menneet ajamalla. Menen toistekin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa vallan loistava lenkki pohjoisessa, Zippo pisti oikein etelän vetelät tiukoille, joutu oikein käskemään muklukkia isän kädellä että pysy perässä. Loistavaa baanaa oli tarjolla missä pääs tykittämään kovaa, täytyy tehdä piakkoin uusinta ekskursio.

----------


## mutanaama

V*tun hullu, evvarmaan lähe toiste. Hirveellä kiireellä liikkeelle, eturengaski suti mutkissa ja välillä oli mutis metsässä. Turvallaan tietysti.  Ihan vaan kiitti uitusti joo.  :Hymy: 

Oli oikeesti hieno lenkki, onneks Zipolla on pitkään jatkuneen joogan ansiosta kolmas silmä takaraivossa, niin ties hidastella välillä, etten nyt ihan yksin metsään jääny. Mut polut ei tosissaan hävenny keskuspuiston baanoille, paitsi että parinkympin(?) lenkin aikana näky kaksi koiranulkoiluttajaa, molemmat väisti meitä oikein hienosti. Sai ajaa sen minkä läskistä irtos ja fillarikin toimi hyvin. Ja tätä sitten vois ottaa vaikka ens viikolla lisää, jos vaan ehtii palautua.

----------


## St0neyNut1

^ No hyvä, että oli mukavaa menoa  :Hymy:  Juu kyllähän se aina venaamaan jää, tosin on välillä ite nenälläänku katsoo taakke et pysyykö perässä  :Leveä hymy: 

Ihte olin avopuolison kanssa katsomassa sen Django elokuvan. Oli hyvä voin suositella.
Tuos ois ainaki alustava lenkkipäivä Lauantai aamupäivästä lähtö, tietty jos menee törkeen plussan puolelle ni turhaan sitä mettään on lähtee kahlaamaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Vai olette pohjoisessa bittimaailman hämärään kadonneen ja utuisesti enää mieleeni muistuvan pyöräilijän herra Z johdolla hurjastelleet. Täällä slow-ajatusmaailman sisäistänyt matkan(harhaan)johtaja voi myös ilta-aikaan tarjota 2-3h tunnin
iltalenkin. Vauhti on taatusti hiljaista, polut on polkuja, koiranulkoiluttajan saattaa harvakseltaan nähdä ja ladun tarvitsee
ehkä pari kertaa ylittää. Startti paikkana passaa vaikka Ilolan abc ja järjestäjän tuntomerkkinä epäilyttävästi pullottavat
pyörän gummit. Reissuja on ainakin tälle ja huomiselle illalle buukattu ja mikäli kiinnostusta on edellistä kertaan enempi myös tulevaisuudessa saattaa tämän toimiston reissulle päästä mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, sitä tässä jo kerran tuli ehdoteltuakin, mutta nelivuotiaan kummitytön vierailu sotki sille päivälle pakan.
Jos sitä vaikka nyt löisi lukkoon ensi viikon tiistai-illan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Selvä pyy. Mää patsastelen siis ti 5.2. klo 18.00 (tai myöhemmin jos tämä liian aikainen) Ilolan abc:llä. 
Jos muita ei näy, niin ajan sitten yksikseni.   :Sarkastinen:   Tietysti jos keli on aivan mahdoton niin reissua ei ole, mutta
eihän mikään keli ole paksulle mahdoton.

----------


## vema60

Poistettiinko se vanha 50/60 topikki kokonaa, vai lukittiinko vaan. Ei enää löydy mistään.........oi ja voi

----------


## JackOja

^kyllä ne modet niin teki viisauksissaan, että poistivatkin lukitut topicit. Kun "ei niitä kukaan kaipaa". :ad:

----------


## PaH

Ajoaikeita vkl:lle? Larstaille ja sunnuntaille kelpais 3-6h sessiot jostain jonnekin jollakin. Ysin-kympin startteja preferoidaan. 

Turha arpoa säitä tai polkujen kuntoa, siellä ne on ja ajettavissa kans.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ajoaikeita vkl:lle? Larstaille ja sunnuntaille kelpais 3-6h sessiot jostain jonnekin jollakin. Ysin-kympin startteja preferoidaan. 
> 
> Turha arpoa säitä tai polkujen kuntoa, siellä ne on ja ajettavissa kans.



Ei varmaan uskalla tulla...

Päätyy kuitenkin sigumateriaaliks  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Kelit näköjään voisivat suosia laihoilla renkailla ajavaa lihavaa joten la aamusta voisin testailla pöörää lähiseuduilla. Se olis sitten eka ajokerta tälle vuodelle joten en lähde sen kauemmaksi edes/varsinkaan setäporukassa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olipas lähimetsässä liukasta, muutaman kerran jopa reilumpi rengas lipesi polulta, mutta allekirjoittanut ei varmaan normikumilla olisi päässyt eteenpäin juuri missään. Muutaman polun sai avata ihan yksin ja valtavasti oli tuuli pudottanut risuja alas, mutta kyllä siellä hyvä oli hitaasti kiiruhtaa. Se vaan on ikävä, että jäätyneet kosteikot ovat alkaneet sulamaan ja kohta taas rapa lentää.¨

Kevyt pulska on eksynyt Mutikselle.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntai passaa, jossain lähellä kun auto on oikomossa

----------


## kmw

Ylästöntien p-puolella kävimme kurkkimassa tänään con stenu. Ei ollut kukaan kulkenut pulkkamäen ohi mehtään niin käännyttiin takaisin etelään ja Maunulaan asti päästiin. Oli oikein ajettavaa :Hymy:  Tuli mulle 1 ihan ennen ajamaton pätkä Maunulan urheilukentän reunamilla, aikas naminami.

Su saattaisi kiinnostella.

----------


## mutanaama

La on mulla remppaa ja semmosta, mutta su kiinnostaa kovasti.

----------


## PaH

> Ylästöntien p-puolella kävimme kurkkimassa tänään con stenu. Ei ollut kukaan kulkenut pulkkamäen ohi mehtään niin käännyttiin takaisin etelään ja Maunulaan asti päästiin. Oli oikein ajettavaa ....



Nohöh. Olihan siinä ainakin yhden jalanjäljet. Tuommonen lumi ajamista haittaa.

Alkaa olla nuo isommat polkuset aikas nopeessa kunnossa kun pintasoosi on hyytynyt. Eipä tuolla sit kmw:n ja stenun jälkien lisäks muita 
kumin jälkiä ollu, onks pööräily pois muodista vai väki hankkinu elämän?

----------


## mutanaama

Ei suinkas, mää aattelín huitasta vielä hetken metsässä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en ole hankkinu elämää, mutta nyt kun tipaton tammikuu on ohi, niin ajattelin hankkia pienen hiprakan.

----------


## mutanaama

Toisaalta kun on tänään käynyu hierojalla, niin sen mukaan tänään tarttis nauttia enemmänkin nestettä.  Käskystä.

----------


## kolistelija

Tuen missiotanne täältä käsin... kattelen noita ajohommia sitten huomenna...

----------


## Shimaani

> ... onks pööräily pois muodista vai väki hankkinu elämän?



 EiQ mää annan ny keuhojen parantua ihan rauhassa, ens viikolla saapuu uutta purppuraa. :shake:

----------


## HC Andersen

Oooooh, värikoodatut kehät

----------


## marco1

prpl hz. Haluaiskos mr HC sen punaisen cannattimen lähiaikoina?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulle toimitettiin semmonen pyytämättä jo kotiin, joten tarve on tyydytety.

----------


## marco1

Polut löytyi, kuntoa ja ajotaitoa ei tullut vastaan...

----------


## mutanaama

No mitenkäs tuon huomisen kanssa, aika (10:00) ja päivä (su) on selvillä, mutta missäs sitä ajellaan? Syväojalla sais helposti kulumaan koko päivän, mutta sillon pitäis ajaa ympyrää, joten jätetään se nyt väliin. Olisko munkkis ja homokallioiden etsintä mitään. Takas tullessa vois vielä käydä ylästön kiertämässä jos vaan aikaa riittää.

----------


## St0neyNut1

No voihan *hillitön määrä voimasanoja*. Sain tässä lenkillä selville vihdoin miks pyörä natisee satulaputken holleilt. Vaaka ja satulaputken hitsi saumas hiusmurtuma  :Irvistys:  Noo kyl sen varmaan tigil kuntoon saa mut kumminkin  :Vihainen:  Tänää siis aimo annos kaljaa napaan.

----------


## kolistelija

Mites toi homokallio? Vähän jänskättäis mennä sinne, mut kai se on ihan turvallista valoisaan aikaan?

----------


## ellmeri

> No voihan *hillitön määrä voimasanoja*. Sain tässä lenkillä selville vihdoin miks pyörä natisee satulaputken holleilt. Vaaka ja satulaputken hitsi saumas hiusmurtuma  Noo kyl sen varmaan tigil kuntoon saa mut kumminkin  Tänää siis aimo annos kaljaa napaan.



Autsh! :Irvistys:  no onnex sulla on kalijaa.Mulla on jos kalia loppuu niin parivuotta vanaha koniakki pullo murheeseen ja olon tasaamiseen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Homokaltsit sopii hyvin retken kohteeksi, onko lähtö munqqikoskelta kl.10?

Ja täältä myös "Autsh!" tuohon Commarin runko hommaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Stoneylle voimahali. Mut muuten joo. Kymmeneltä munkkis.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Ylästöntien p-puolella kävimme kurkkimassa tänään con stenu. Ei ollut kukaan kulkenut pulkkamäen ohi mehtään niin käännyttiin takaisin etelään ja Maunulaan asti päästiin. Oli oikein ajettavaa Tuli mulle 1 ihan ennen ajamaton pätkä Maunulan urheilukentän reunamilla, aikas naminami.



Kävin ajelee tänää Keskupuiston läpi sinne Y-kylään ja vesi kielellä pohjoispuolta odotellessa. Usko ei loppunut vaikka 29 sinkulalla piti jalkautua jo pulkkamäessä. Metsän laidassa odotti pettymys, eihän siellä ollut parin viikon takaista tuttua polkua juuri ollenkaan. Missä kaikki pläskien jäljet jne. Luonto ei antanut periksi, linjalle asti ja siitä alaspäin kiertäen ja jostain kauempaa Tiilerin alapuolelta harhaillen takaisin Ylästöntielle. Munkkikoskellakaan ollut kuin hiihtäjiä... Hyvä reissu silti, polut oli mahtavassa kunnossa välillä Maunula-Ylästöntie, vajaa kolme tuntia venähti "tunnin" reissussa..  :No huh!:

----------


## PaH

> Mites toi homokallio? Vähän jänskättäis mennä sinne, mut kai se on ihan turvallista valoisaan aikaan?



Paksuilla kumeilla talvikelillä ei siellä saa yhtä traumaattisia kokemuksia kun kesällä.
 Muutama "lintubongari" siellä tänäänkin oli, muttei päälle käyneet.

P-heinän ja g-kaltsien väliltä löytyy ajettavaa polkua pariks tunniks, enemmänkin jos ei välitä siitä että polku on lumen alla.
Öbaut normitalvipolut on kunnossa, muutama vanha pätkä täysin ummessa ja jokunen uus koukerokin tuolla on. Paria reittiä 
pääsee kumpaankin suuntaan niin ettei juuri tartte ajaa klv:jä tai tunkea laduille.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mun hyvä arvaus Stoneynutin Kommarin vuosimallista on -09. Ne ratkee kaikki tuosta paikasta ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Omaa kokemusta on nääs mullakin moisesta. 

Jaahas pitänee imuriin tarttua, jotta pääsee illalla vielä ulkoilemaan lähimetsään. Huomisesta ei sano mitään muuta kuin, että jossakin valoisan aikana paksuilen.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Munkkeja on sitten turha odottaa, ellei Maunulan maja satu reitin varrelle.

----------


## kolistelija

> Munkkeja on sitten turha odottaa, ellei Maunulan maja satu reitin varrelle.



31.1.2013?

----------


## PaH

Se on huomisesta suunnistajasta kiinni osuuko Maunulan maja matkalle, itäisempi reitti vie ohi ja se toinen menee pihan kautta.
Munkkikoski oli eilen ehtoolla auki vielä virallisen sulkimisajan takapuolellakin ja näky tuo olevan aukinainen tänäänkin.

----------


## PMT

Tuon mukkikoskea uhkaa sulkeminen. Kaupunki on sanonut vuokrasopimuksen irti, toden näköisesti halutaan enemmän rahaa vuorasopimus ilmeissti kilpailutetaan. SEmmoisia kahvion rouva kertoili yks päivä kun kävin siellä kahvilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Stadin kiskat ja kahvilat menee aina määrävälein tarjouskilpailuun.

----------


## ellmeri

Ei jumankekka sentään,mennään ja kahlehditaan ittemme ketjuilla munkkikseen kiinni ja tilataan uutiset paikalle,meinashan ne taannoin sulkea maunulanmajan ja lopettaa sielläkin munkinsyönnit ja kaikki.

Tässä on korkiammat voimat nyt kyseessä,ketjua ostamaan! :Irvistys:

----------


## PaH

> .....meinashan ne taannoin sulkea maunulanmajan ja lopettaa sielläkin munkinsyönnit ja kaikki...



Ei ne meinannu. Maunulan oli kiinni aika pitkään ennenkun uusi yrittäjä aloitti. Munkeista en tiedä, mut
rahkapiirakka on parempaa kun ennen.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ei ne meinannu. Maunulan oli kiinni aika pitkään ennenkun uusi yrittäjä aloitti. Munkeista en tiedä, mut
> rahkapiirakka on parempaa kun ennen.



No ei ehkä mutta munkinpaiston kumminkin kieltivät. :Irvistys:  mokomat....

----------


## mutanaama

Munkki onki epäterveellistä ja närästävää.

----------


## kolistelija

> Munkki onki epäterveellistä ja närästävää.



En tiedä terveellisyydestä, mutta ne voi närästää niin pahasti että joutuu ajamaan kokoajan putkelta...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Mun hyvä arvaus Stoneynutin Kommarin vuosimallista on -09. Ne ratkee kaikki tuosta paikasta ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Omaa kokemusta on nääs mullakin moisesta.



Juup -09 juurikin. Tiedätkö pystyyks tota tigil korjaamaan? Vai rupeeko alumiini vetelii nii paljon et ei satulatolppa mahu enää. Hmm saiskohan kommarilta tilattua ton rungon ilman swingiä(pitääpäs ruveta nettiä tutkimaan).

----------


## HC Andersen

Aivan IhQ Homppelikaltsi lenkki, matkaa kerty puhelimeen 41kilsaa, polut oli varsin hyvässä kunnossa. Homokaltsit oli tälläi talvella vähän hiljaiset.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Juup -09 juurikin. Tiedätkö pystyyks tota tigil korjaamaan? Vai rupeeko alumiini vetelii nii paljon et ei satulatolppa mahu enää. Hmm saiskohan kommarilta tilattua ton rungon ilman swingiä(pitääpäs ruveta nettiä tutkimaan).



Kannattaa olla yhteydessä Commencaliin päin, tuohan on tuossa vehkeessä tyyppivika joten saattaisivat tulla jopa vähän vastaan.

----------


## kolistelija

> Aivan IhQ Homppelikaltsi lenkki, matkaa kerty puhelimeen 41kilsaa, polut oli varsin hyvässä kunnossa. Homokaltsit oli tälläi talvella vähän hiljaiset.



Joo, eipä siellä näkyny ku huohottavat setämiehet jotka jonossa polkivat kunnon kumeilla. Mukavaa oli, varsinkin se homokaltseilla ylös-alas hinkkaaminen. Katelin tuossa että nousumetrejä tuli tuolla Munqqis-Munqqis pätkällä 430m...

Ja kai mä ne kolme pullaa oon ansainnut, olihan tuossa garminin mukaan 2200kcal jotka jäi matkalle.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, hieno lenkki oli, polut paksuttimelle loistavassa kunnossa, ja piti siellä sitten olla muutama 29 ja 26 näyttämässä, että onnistuu se niilläkin. Seuraavalle lenkille aattelin hiukan säädellä enste, takavaihtaja toimi ihan ok pienemmillä vaihteilla, etunen ei suostunut heittää mummikselle kuin käsin. Mut jarrut toimi hyvin.

----------


## kolistelija

Witsi. Oli niin into päällä ajellessa ettei viittiny sit pysähtyy leikkimään kameralla. Tuo 120fps moodi vaikuttaa ihan kivalta, vähän on suttuinen koska 720p ja huono valo. Oli pakko kuitenkin kattoo miltä se näyttää, vaikkei mitään kivaa osunu etukameraan:

----------


## Smo

> Aivan IhQ Homppelikaltsi lenkki, matkaa kerty puhelimeen 41kilsaa, polut oli varsin hyvässä kunnossa. Homokaltsit oli tälläi talvella vähän hiljaiset.



Jaa? Joku talvi vanhempi ukkeli oli aika kiinnostunu mun succiksista ja maisemista. Kovasti toisti kauniit maisemat täällä, karkuun lähdin vasta kun se alkoi kauhomaan housujensa sisäpuolta. Mulla kun kesti kun lumen alla jäätä eikä oikein tienny mistä olis ajanu.

----------


## mteebee

Mutis mainitsi tossa aiemmin että syväojalla olis ajettavaa polkua, voisko saada vinkkiä mihin suuntaan polut lähtee ja mistä sitä polunpäätä kantsuu etsiä..Saako auto jätettyä johonkin parkkiin?
Ens viikolla olis lomaa ja taidan joku aamu suunnistaa tuohon suuntaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää mitään hitsaamisesta tiedä, mutta takuuaikana sain uuden rungon. Taisi Kommarilla mennä vähän finanssipuoli kireäksi noiden -09 runkojen vuoksi, kun piti takuuna aika paljon runkovaihtoja tehdä :Hymy:  Eiköhän joku jolla on tietoa ja välineet alumiinin hitsaukseen osaa tuon sauman ehjätä. Tuskin alkaa putken sisällä ahdistaa ja jos näin käy niin varmasti samalla kaverillä on välineet hoonaukseen. Mistä moinen kaveri löytyy onkin sitten toinen asia.

Suoritin lähimetsässä lenkin, joka sisälsi muutaman polun aukaisun ja kaatuneen puunrungon siirron polulta pois. Nyt on hyvä vierailijoiden lähimetsään tiistaina tulla, jos kiinnostusta ja halukkuutta vielä löytyy. Pari polkua vaatinee kyllä reilumman kumin ellei taidot ole kohdillaan, kun ajattelin vetään parin semmoisen tukkoisemman polun kautta. Kaikki on tervetulleita vaikkakin vetäjää vähän arveluttaa, kun jostakin vaseliinista/rasvasta on ollu jollakin puhe. Matkaa tullee n. 20 km tai enempi riipuen miten kurvaillaan ja aikaa tuhraantuu 2-3 h ja kaikki tuo synkän lähimetsän suojassa.

----------


## Smo

Jaa että syvää ojaa pojat hoonaa ja rasvaaki tarttis? Ei taida mieskunto nyt pystyy mut joku päivä  vielä.

----------


## mutanaama

Munkkis

----------


## marco1

Perinteinen wenäläinen rasvalinssitaidekuva vai ekologinen hengityshuurumenetelmä? Kalusto on erinomasen komiaa silti.

----------


## kolistelija

...ja maja:

----------


## ellmeri

> Munkkis



Huuruisesta kuvasta aistii munkintuoksun! aaaaah sitä tuoksua. :Cool:

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Kiitokset vetäjille ja muille täältä Järvenpään suunnalta. 

Mä olin sillä 26 inbredillä katsomassa talvipolkuja, hyviä polkuja riitti, kesällä nuo ovat tuttuja paikkoja mutta näin talvisin tahtoo mennä hakemiseksi ne pari kertaa vuodessa kun tulee käytyä.

----------


## sakuvaan

On se ihme kun on vaan yks ohu kerrasto alla ja pelkkä kuoritakki niin kuitenkin paita märkänä kun pääsee himaan takas. 

Pitää varmaan ostaa merinovilla kamat että pysähtyessä lämpö pysyy ees jotekin hallussa.

----------


## kolistelija

> On se ihme kun on vaan yks ohu kerrasto alla ja pelkkä kuoritakki niin kuitenkin paita märkänä kun pääsee himaan takas. 
> 
> Pitää varmaan ostaa merinovilla kamat että pysähtyessä lämpö pysyy ees jotekin hallussa.



Laita semmottinen hallitusti vuotava kuoritakki, sillai et voi laittaa enemmän vaatetta alle. Ei tuu niin hiki ja silti on lämmin kun pysähtyy.

Mulla on semmonen ihan kalvotakki päällä ja sen alla enemmän kamaa. Kalvotakin vetskaria avaamalla voi säädella ilmastointia, ja sen alla on kevyt tuulta pitävä takki ettei viima tunnu ilkeältä jos kuitenkin tulee hiki.

----------


## marco1

> On se ihme kun on vaan yks ohu kerrasto alla ja pelkkä kuoritakki niin kuitenkin paita märkänä kun pääsee himaan takas. 
> 
> Pitää varmaan ostaa merinovilla kamat että pysähtyessä lämpö pysyy ees jotekin hallussa.



Elä helkkarissa. Jos merinolla haluaa pärjätä niin kuoritakki pois ja jotain hönkäilevämpää materiaalia päälle.

----------


## PaH

> Pitää varmaan ostaa merinovilla kamat että pysähtyessä lämpö pysyy ees jotekin hallussa.



Merinoissa kestää lämpimänä joko niin pitkään kun ne on kuivat tai sit kastelun jälkeen niin pitkään kun pysyt liikkeessä ittellä lämpö päällä.
Jos haluat semmoset kledjut, jotka tuntuu lämpimiltä aina, ota Brynjet. Ne alimmaiseks ja siihen merinoa päälle, niin jopas on elo
mukavata. Vaikka päällimmäisenä olis jätesäkkiä.

Muoks: tarkoittaa tuolla Brynjellä B:n SuperThermo-malleja eli polypropyleeni-verkkokledjuja.

----------


## mutanaama

Tuo kuvan huuruisuus on ihan sitä mutiksen höyryä takin sisältä. :Hymy: 

@ stoneynut http://www.roadmachine.fi/technoweld/technoweld.html, mulla on muutama puikko jos haluat kokeilla. Omien testien mukaan tekee sen minkä lupaa.

----------


## Smo

Kuoritakit on syvältä. Soft shelliä ja ohut aluspaita

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla on alla tekninen alusasu, välissä merinoa ja päällä takki kelin mukaan. Liikkuessa oli tänään kovasti lämmin, mutta seisoskellessa alkoi palelemaan. Sitä ei vaan uskalla sanoa ääneen.

----------


## kmw

Oli oikke hyvä lenkura, kiitokset vetomiehille ja kanssapolkijoille. Talvipolku ei tuosta enää paljon parane. 

Pitäisköhän  sitä usiammin tommoseen kimppakivaan ryhtyä? Saattais jopa ajotaidot ja  kondis kohentua. Ittekseen kun ajelen niin kovin helposti tulee  himmailtua ja silleen vähemmän tehokkaasti edettyä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Oli oikke hyvä lenkura, kiitokset vetomiehille ja kanssapolkijoille. Talvipolku ei tuosta enää paljon parane. 
> 
> Pitäisköhän  sitä usiammin tommoseen kimppakivaan ryhtyä? Saattais jopa ajotaidot ja  kondis kohentua. Ittekseen kun ajelen niin kovin helposti tulee  himmailtua ja silleen vähemmän tehokkaasti edettyä.



Kimppatouhu on kyllä hyväksi. Tänäänkin oli se porraspaikka, sitä en olis varmaan yksin ajaessa edes yrittäny. Nyt vaan piti yrittää näyttää...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mä olin jo siinä vaiheessa niin hapoilla, ettei tullut mieleenkään kokeilla.

----------


## Privileged

Oli se vaan komian näköinen nippu läskipyöriä, kun tulitte vastaan Metsäläntiellä! Ehkä sitä joskus pitää tuollainen hankkia, kun ei innosta juurikaan ajella tolla 29erillä talvella  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä yritin mutta tuo reilusti kulunut Endo ei ole parhaimmillaan jäisellä alustalla missä on irtolunta. Täytyy ajaa jatkossakin tuolla renkaalla, voi pistää kaiken sen syyksi.

----------


## kolistelija

> Oli se vaan komian näköinen nippu läskipyöriä, kun tulitte vastaan Metsäläntiellä! Ehkä sitä joskus pitää tuollainen hankkia, kun ei innosta juurikaan ajella tolla 29erillä talvella



Sun pitää tulla koeajamaan...  :Kieli pitkällä:   Läskillä voi käydä niin että lenkkien pituus on talvellakin ns. harjoitusalueella. Tänään tuli 6 tuntia 20 minuuttia ovelta ovelle.

Mut kuten oot varmaan kuullu: "The first fix is free..."

----------


## Smo

Kimppakivaa *omogaltseilla? joo ..

----------


## kolistelija

Ainiin, eiks se homopäivä ollu eilen? Sillai niinku toinen toista...

----------


## mutanaama

@ HC
Mä olen paska kuski ja huonokuntoinen, ettei se menis kenellekään läpi. Niinpä tyydyn haukkumaan muita.

----------


## kolistelija

> Kimppakivaa *omogaltseilla? joo ..



Oisit vaan kuullu setämiesten jutut siellä kaltsien vieressä... "Oli muuten niin *itun iso mulkku... ei sillain etten hetero olis..."

----------


## Privileged

> Sun pitää tulla koeajamaan...



Parempi jättää ne kokeilut vasta siihen vaiheeseen, kun oikeesti budjetti antaa myöten tuollaisen hankkimiseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HenB

Hyvä lenkki ja hyvää menoa!! Kiitos osallisille!! 
Eikä tullut paha mieli, vaikka oma paksupyörä makailikin autotallin lattialla seljällään kammet levällään, ihan kiva oli painaa jonon jatkona tuolla alimittaisella 26erilläkin.. H-kallioiden vaeltajat ovat kyllä tampanneet yytsimisensä ohessa hyvät polut, pitäisi käydä ajamassa noita portaita ylös-alas useamminkin. Yxin ei vaan uskalla.

h

----------


## HerkkoPeres

> Merinoissa kestää lämpimänä joko niin pitkään kun ne on kuivat tai sit kastelun jälkeen niin pitkään kun pysyt liikkeessä ittellä lämpö päällä.
> Jos haluat semmoset kledjut, jotka tuntuu lämpimiltä aina, ota Brynjet. Ne alimmaiseks ja siihen merinoa päälle, niin jopas on elo
> mukavata. Vaikka päällimmäisenä olis jätesäkkiä. Muoks: tarkoittaa tuolla Brynjellä B:n SuperThermo-malleja eli polypropyleeni-verkkokledjuja.



No ensinäänkinhän on tärkein thermokerros heti sinä ihon alla, toimii kaikissa säissä eikä tarvii kuivatella.

Jos se kuitenkin se puuttuu, tai on hyvin ohut, tai ulkona todella kylmä, ja haluaa välttämättä aistia ihollaan  just merinon tunteen ja nenässään se tuoksun, tai paremminkin tuoksuttomuuden, onnistuu Acliman woolnet/coolnet verkkokerrastolla, umpimerinokerraston alla tai yksinään. Tuntuu märkienkin päällyskamojen alla ihan normi verkkopaidalta ja kuivuu hämmästyttävän nopeasti päällä paljaaltaan ja läpimäränkin päällyskerran voi vetää taas niskaan suuremmitta kivuitta.

Mulla ei oo Brynjestä kokemusta, mutta olisko maailmanhistorian ensimmäinen keinokuitukerrasto, jota en joutuis heittämään (siis rva joutuis) roskiin hajun pinttymisen vuoksi, kaikista etikkapesuista huolimatta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää jaksan ihmetellä, myös itse reilusti hikoilevana,  noiden keinokuitusten "urheilukerrastojen" hajuhaittojen valittamista. Mulla ei haise yhtään ja vanhimmat kerrastot on varmaan nähnyt maailmaa kuusi vuotta. Joka kerta kotiin päästyä lenkiltä heti kone pyörimään, joka toinen kerta pika pikapesulla ½ h ja joka toinen pikapesulla 1 h. Näin kamat pysyy freesinä. Villa on mukavaa ja lämmintä, mutta en sitä hikiliikuntaan sotke.

ps. no haisi mullakin kerran yksi kerrasto, mutta kun ostin uuden pesukoneen niin katosi hienhaju siitäkin kerrastosta  :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

Mulla noi merinot on toimineet pakkasilla ja leudonmillakin keleillä,kelinmukaisesti yksi tai kaksi paitaa ja päälirotsi vitunwanha welosportista hankittu villainen ajotakki jossa on tuulensuoja edessä samoin hihoissa. :Cool:

----------


## PMT

Prätkä messuilla oli esillä Woolpower merno villaisia alus asuja sekä väli asuja . Esittelijä kertoi käyttävänsä hiihdossa tuota ohkaista versiota ainoastaan hiihto asun alla , parhaimmillaan -5 asteesta kylmemmällä 0asteessa jo liian lämmin,pyshtyessä ei tule kylmän tunnetta kuten keinokuituisen kanssa. Hinnat on vaan vähän korkeat paita 69,90 ja housut 59,90  paitas on saatavilla myös lyhyt hihaisena sekä boxer alus housut. Mielen kiintoisia tuotteita.

----------


## PaH

@ DrPeres; tällä ei ihonalainen thermokerros paljoa avita, joten välillä on joutunu kattomaan missä röyjyissä sitä ulkona aikaansa viettää.

Aclimaa on kehuttu, mutten oo itte verrannu sitä Brynjeen. Toi Brynje ei oo pahin haisulin kerääjä, olen joskus hiihdelly samalla paidalla
viikon hiihdot lapissa (~30h) ja vaan kuivauskaapissa välillä sitä roikottanu ja vielä ton on lopulta paljain käsin koneeseen tunkenu, 
ilman ihovaurioita. Taitaa olla noista tekokeinokuituisista kaikiste nenäystävällisin mitä mun garderoobista löytyy.

muoks: onhan noissa merinoissa puolensa, mut on niissä vaan u*tun isoja eroja eri valmistajien tuotteilla. Ortovoxit ja Icebreakerin ohkaisemmat
on jees, muihin en enää rahojani laittais.

----------


## Shimaani

[villajutskaa ot] mää käytän duunissa ja hikiliikunnassa nykyään tommottista paitaa ja tuommottisia byysia ihoa lähinnä.  Kestää istua kylmässä ja hikoilla kuumassa ja päinvastoin samalla ku iho pysyy kuivana. Hoitona ne viettävät yöt kuistilla muitten merinorättien kanssa, pestään sit ku juoksevat ite koneeseen. Acliman Woolnettiä on mukana vaatekierrossa, hyvin toimii sekin mun käytössä
[/villajutskaa ot]  Kai täs joskus vielä pääsee Puksullakin edes munkkia natustaa...

----------


## kolistelija

Barry White oli toiveissa, mutta ei löytyny hyllystä. Toivottavasti kelpaa...



Toivottavasti kukaan ei pahastu siitä että naama on yhdistetty tuohon pahamaineiseen kallioon.  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Pahanhajuisista keinokuiduista selviää Holmenkollin pesuaineella, Textile wash tai joku semmoinen. Hajut lähtee, ennen eukkoa (plussaa vai miinusta....). Vanhimmat Craftit taitaa olla ysäriltä saakka käytössä.
Brynje-kopiota oli tänään suksiessa päällä, toimii.

Pitäis vaan kehitellä parempi pehmustus tuohon kehräsluun keskelle jätetyn kupukantaruuvin päälle... Melkein joka jalkineessa ahistaa, tämän päivän patentti toimi vaan hetken.

----------


## HC Andersen

Aika IhQ video, muttei homolla tavalla... biisi valinta osui aika nappiin, siitä pisteet.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä Kolistelija videonteon osaa ja aina on taustamusa ollut hyvää. Kyllä iloisen Marvinin musa piirtää mun verkkokalvolle muodokkaan tumman donnan ennenmin kuin tiukkaan nahkaa pukeutuneen jorman paikasta huolimatta: ).

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kuoritakit on syvältä. Soft shelliä ja ohut aluspaita



Taitaa toi lumimönkiminen tehoilla ja hitaalla nopeuksilla mahdoton yhtälö etteikö tulis hiki, siksi etsin  :Hymy: 

PaHis, mistäs sä oot hankkinu Brynjee

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Kannattaa olla yhteydessä Commencaliin päin, tuohan on tuossa vehkeessä tyyppivika joten saattaisivat tulla jopa vähän vastaan.







> Mää mitään hitsaamisesta tiedä, mutta takuuaikana sain uuden rungon. Taisi Kommarilla mennä vähän finanssipuoli kireäksi noiden -09 runkojen vuoksi, kun piti takuuna aika paljon runkovaihtoja tehdä Eiköhän joku jolla on tietoa ja välineet alumiinin hitsaukseen osaa tuon sauman ehjätä. Tuskin alkaa putken sisällä ahdistaa ja jos näin käy niin varmasti samalla kaverillä on välineet hoonaukseen. Mistä moinen kaveri löytyy onkin sitten toinen asia.








> @ stoneynut http://www.roadmachine.fi/technoweld/technoweld.html, mulla on muutama puikko jos haluat kokeilla. Omien testien mukaan tekee sen minkä lupaa.



Hitsuu tyyppi löytyy todennäköisesti kyllä, joten sitä kokeilen ekaks(eip maksa pahemmin mitään). Sit jos ei toimi. Ni otan kommariin yhteyttä ja katotaan sit mitä saahaan aikaan. Mitä netistä tutkin nii aika nihkeitä ovat olleet vastaan tulemisessa kun runko on kumminkin kestänyt näinkin "pitkään" .

Enpäs ole tollasesta alupuikottamista ennen kokeillukaan, voisin iha mielen kiinnosta tulla kokeilemaan  :Leveä hymy: 


PS:On se hyvä et vaihoin muuten linkuston laakerit just uusiin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PaH

> PaHis, mistäs sä oot hankkinu Brynjee



Öö. Ei pysty muistamaan. Ei oo tarttenu pariin vuoteen uusia hommata.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Näytti Kommarilla olevan ihan suht edukkaasti ylivuotisia runkoja tarjolla. Mm. Supremeä vähän heiveröisempi serkku Kuutos Meta -11 hintaan 499,- ilman iskaria tosin ja vain koossa s,l.xl. Muita vuosimalleja kuin -09 en ole kuullut ratkenneen samaa kyytiä, joten jäi muutama runkolainen noista ylivuotisista kutkuttamaan muokin. Olihan siellä noita Supremejä myös, mutta kun niistä löytyy ala malleja niin paljon, jotta niistä mitään ymmärrä.

----------


## marco1

> PaHis, mistäs sä oot hankkinu Brynjee



Huonosti saatavilla muualta kuin niiden omasta nettikaupasta. Korvaavia tuotteita ovat esim. varuste.netistä löytyvät Acliman merinoverkkopaidat ja kai sieltä tien toiselta puolelta löytyy kans jotain.

----------


## marco1

Tämmöiset koko porukalle niin minäkin uskaltaudun mukaan: http://www.spartanshop.fi/fi/special...arruvarjo.html

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Näytti Kommarilla olevan ihan suht edukkaasti ylivuotisia runkoja tarjolla. Mm. Supremeä vähän heiveröisempi serkku Kuutos Meta -11 hintaan 499,- ilman iskaria tosin ja vain koossa s,l.xl. Muita vuosimalleja kuin -09 en ole kuullut ratkenneen samaa kyytiä, joten jäi muutama runkolainen noista ylivuotisista kutkuttamaan muokin. Olihan siellä noita Supremejä myös, mutta kun niistä löytyy ala malleja niin paljon, jotta niistä mitään ymmärrä.



Tänks, laitan mieleen et jos eip tule hitsuust mitää. Meta 6 ei mene biggybag iskari eikä noi supremen levytkään mahu techbooking mukaan. Juu noit Supremejä on sopivasti erilaisia. Supreme Racing 6 näyttäs olevan samaku tuo mun. 

Ny on hitsuu tyyppi löytynyt ja runko on 6061 alumiinia. Tästä tämä lähtee taas  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Mää kävin just äsken muhkuttelemassa nuilla lähipoluilla ja totesin en-varmasti-tarvihevani jarrutinvarjoa.   Maastopyöräily olis pala kakkua jos olis osaamista, uskallusta ja kuntoa.  Kun kaik nuo puuttuu on syytä vaan lompsutella lumikengillä ja laittaa niihinkin pohjoismaiset turvakumipiikit koheltamisen varalta....

----------


## marco1

^Tunnistan matalapaineen vaaran kun jopoa ulkoiluttaa harvoin. Kevennyksenä silti mr Ed-tyyppinen ratkaisu huonompiin keleihin: http://t.co/yQVnQonr
Ei onnistu kaikilta.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tämmöiset koko porukalle niin minäkin uskaltaudun mukaan: http://www.spartanshop.fi/fi/special...arruvarjo.html



Saisko tost semmosen laskuvarjoversion, mikä aukeis sillonku maailma alkaa pyörimään silmis. sit vois muksahdella menemään.

----------


## Shimaani

> ^Tunnistan matalapaineen vaaran kun jopoa ulkoiluttaa harvoin. Kevennyksenä silti mr Ed-tyyppinen ratkaisu huonompiin keleihin: http://t.co/yQVnQonr
> Ei onnistu kaikilta.



 Höhkele, mää jo odotin näkeväni puhuvan hevosen mut pieleen meni sekin.  Onneksi Pohjalta™ pääsee vain ylemmäs... Ja kevennys:

----------


## PaH

> Maastopyöräily olis pala kakkua jos olis osaamista, uskallusta ja kuntoa.  Kun kaik nuo puuttuu ....



Älkääs ny siel joen toisella puolella alkako. Tartteehan sitä nuihe lisäks vielä maaston ja pyörän ja aikaa koota noi kaikki samaan paikkaan
edes toviks : )

Noin parin vkon vähäisellä paksupyöräilykokemuksella on kyllä todettava et sellaiset ajometrit joissa fätti pelastais maailman (= ei muilla
härveleillä ajettavissa tms) rajoittuvat aika vähiin. Ei sillä ettei tuolla pulskapöörällä olis kivaa tai hyvä ajaa, mut "kuntourheiluun" taitaa 
tarvita jatkossa jotain muuta välinettä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> on kyllä todettava et sellaiset ajometrit joissa fätti pelastais maailman (= ei muilla
> härveleillä ajettavissa tms) rajoittuvat aika vähiin ja "kuntourheiluun" taitaa tarvita jatkossa jotain muuta välinettä.




No, se on siinä sitten ja torille tyrkylle :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kolistelija

> Noin parin vkon vähäisellä paksupyöräilykokemuksella on kyllä todettava et sellaiset ajometrit joissa fätti pelastais maailman (= ei muilla
> härveleillä ajettavissa tms) rajoittuvat aika vähiin. Ei sillä ettei tuolla pulskapöörällä olis kivaa tai hyvä ajaa, mut "kuntourheiluun" taitaa 
> tarvita jatkossa jotain muuta välinettä.



Sulla onkin tollanen kapearenkainen fätti...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kolistelija

Ja kun noista jarruvarjoista oli puhe, parempi pitää mutiksen jarrut kunnossa. Meno vaan yltyi sen jälkeen kun mutis ilmoitti ettei jarru pelaa niin kuin pitäisi:

----------


## mutanaama

Toi olikin alamäkeä :Hymy: , mutta muuten lenkki tuntuu mukavasti jaloissa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Toi olikin alamäkeä



Siinähän se onkin että mä oon tällanen mäkimies joka ei pysy alamäessä polulla sitten mitenkään.


Kävin muuten Hallainvuoressa tänään. Siellä oli sitä tuttua keuhkot verillä kihnuttamista, ylöspäin on niin kiva ajaa kun vauhti on niin pientä että pysyy polulla.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiva kun joku jaksaa vääntää näitä videoita, esim toi homokallioille nousu muistu hyvin mieleen, se kun on jostain syystä aina niin saatanan raskasta, mut toisaalta kestäähän se tämmöiseltä hitaammalta toista minuuttia kihnuttaa kaikki lasissa että pääsee ylös. Eihän tuossa taida olla nousua juuri mitään.

----------


## petjala

Kolistelijan videolla on nähtävissä myös oma opittu varovaisuuteni, eli ei kuiteskaan osaa eikä uskalla ajaa aivan häntäkärpäsenä. Vai tuleeko tuo harha siitä, että mä en jaksa kimmota uuteen vauhtiin ensimmäisestäkään mutkasta ripeästi? 
Ensimmäisen näkemyksen paikkansapitävyys kyllä rakoilee, koska H-kallioilla ainakin kerran täräytin edelläolijan perään...
Siinä sitä oli hallitukselle selittämistä, koska syyllisyys paistoi naamasta kotiin palattua.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Koukkaanko tänään kello 18.00 Ilolan ABC:n kautta vai menenkö yksikseni metsään sen toiselta laidalta ?
Ulkona näyttää taas tulevan sellainen virallinen "pulskasää". Tämmöiselle juipille on kyllä Fatty oiva talvipyörä "kuntoiluun",
kun ei tarvi arpoa millä pelillä siellä metsässä nyt pääsee eteenpäin. Fatty vaan alle ja kohti uusi tuiskuja. On muuten tullut hivenen jerkkua reiteen reilussa kuukaudessa, kun en enää mieti 2 rattaista kampisarjaa. Yhdelläkin rattaalla pärjää ja loput tunkataan jos niin vaatii eteenpäin meno. 

Ps. säästyyhän paksuilussa maailmaa, kun ei tarvi iskareita huoltaa ja niiden öljyjen kanssa pelata.  Selkää kyllä pitää sitten muistaa venytellä.

----------


## kyprok

> Noin parin vkon vähäisellä paksupyöräilykokemuksella on kyllä todettava et sellaiset ajometrit joissa fätti pelastais maailman (= ei muilla
> härveleillä ajettavissa tms) rajoittuvat aika vähiin.



Aika hyvän sadetanssin nyt kyllä helistelit..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mutanaama

> Kolistelijan videolla on nähtävissä myös oma opittu varovaisuuteni, eli ei kuiteskaan osaa eikä uskalla ajaa aivan häntäkärpäsenä. Vai tuleeko tuo harha siitä, että mä en jaksa kimmota uuteen vauhtiin ensimmäisestäkään mutkasta ripeästi? 
> Ensimmäisen näkemyksen paikkansapitävyys kyllä rakoilee, koska H-kallioilla ainakin kerran täräytin edelläolijan perään...
> Siinä sitä oli hallitukselle selittämistä, koska syyllisyys paistoi naamasta kotiin palattua.



Vauhdin kasvaessa on pakko antaa hieman eroa seuraavaan, muuten ei näe mihin menee ja seuraa vaan sokeasti edellistä. Laajakulmassa tuo 2 sekunnin ero näyttää pirun pitkältä matkalta, vaikka todellisuudessa se on nippa nappa 10 m.

----------


## mutanaama

> Koukkaanko tänään kello 18.00 Ilolan ABC:n kautta vai menenkö yksikseni metsään sen toiselta laidalta ?
> Ulkona näyttää taas tulevan sellainen virallinen "pulskasää". Tämmöiselle juipille on kyllä Fatty oiva talvipyörä "kuntoiluun",
> kun ei tarvi arpoa millä pelillä siellä metsässä nyt pääsee eteenpäin. Fatty vaan alle ja kohti uusi tuiskuja. On muuten tullut hivenen jerkkua reiteen reilussa kuukaudessa, kun en enää mieti 2 rattaista kampisarjaa. Yhdelläkin rattaalla pärjää ja loput tunkataan jos niin vaatii eteenpäin meno. 
> 
> Ps. säästyyhän paksuilussa maailmaa, kun ei tarvi iskareita huoltaa ja niiden öljyjen kanssa pelata. Selkää kyllä pitää sitten muistaa venytellä.



Nyt tulee sen verran snögee, että parisuhteen hoidon kannalta lumityöt lienee tälle päivälle liikunnan lähde.

----------


## Lauttis

> Koukkaanko tänään kello 18.00 Ilolan ABC:n kautta vai menenkö yksikseni metsään sen toiselta laidalta ?
> Ulkona näyttää taas tulevan sellainen virallinen "pulskasää".



Minä voisin tulla ajoseuraksi, jos keli pysyy niissä rajoissa, että fattyllä pärjää eikä tarvitse yli neljän tuuman renkaita.

----------


## Kuntoilija

P----le, satakoon vaikka vanhoja mummoja, niin meikäläinen kaartaa abc:n kautta klo 18.00 aikoihin. Taitaa pitkästä aikaa järjestyä seuramatka näillä kulmilla, tosin sillä edellytyksellä, että matkaa lähtee joku muukin. Neljä tuumaa riittää 
näillä kulmilla todennäköisesti hyvin, mutta ilmeisesti jossakin hesan kallioilla ei sillä huhu puheiden mukaan pitkälle 
pötkitä  :No huh!: .

ps: jos matkaa käy Lauttiksen tie, niin olen tuohon lähimetsään ajatellut sellaisen reilun parin tunnin lenkin. Seuramatkalla nähdään seuraavat nähtävyydet, beduiinikylä, villieläinpuisto ja paikallinen vuoristo. Munkkia eikä kuumaa mehua ole valitettavasti tarjolla, mutta metsän parhaat polut kylläkin.

----------


## kmw

Oli hyvinniin eeppisromanttinen lumituisku kun kävin aamusta availemassa polkuja koiraimmeisille. Peltoaukeilla polut olivat totalmente kateissa, mutta mehtässä urat löytyivät helpommin. Valkjärven jäällä ei edes kelkkaura erottunut.  Mutta hymy ei hyytynyt hetkeksikään :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Kuis jarru?

----------


## kmw

Jarru on oikke bueno, dänksistä. Koitin kummiskin vältellä kun sekä etu- että takajarrutin huutaa niin lujjaa että lumet putoo puista niskaan.

----------


## Lauttis

> P----le, satakoon vaikka vanhoja mummoja, niin meikäläinen kaartaa abc:n kautta klo 18.00 aikoihin.



Klo 18.00 abc, de ja fatty rullailee.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kahden Onni Wannin voimin suoritimme vähän lyhennetyn lähimetsälenkin. Polut oli raskaat, mutta ajettavat, tosin normikumeilla en olisi matkaan lähtenyt vaan sohva olisi kutsunut. Ensi kerralla varmistan isomman osanoton seuramatkalle kevyemmällä kelillä, itämaisella eksotiikalla ja hikisellä toiminnalla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en osallistunut koska mulla oli tekosyy.

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla kolme :Vihainen:

----------


## Shimaani

Mää olin päikkäreillä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Just joo Sedät. Jos olisin luvannut lähtijöille oluen matkaevääksi niin mun rahat ei olisi riittäneet ja viereisen Alepan oluet olisi loppuneet kesken.

----------


## mutanaama

Sry :Irvistys: , vedin kuiteski lyhyemmän korren ku anoppi tuli saunomaan, että älä sä siinä valita.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä jouduin istumaan emännän vieressä ja rauhoitella sitä kun se teki taloyhtiön kirjanpitoa, lisäksi mun piti nyökkäillä ja seurata missä mentiin. Sitten mä en muutenkaan ois päässy kun mutis ei lähteny qun mulla on auto pajalla.

----------


## mutanaama

Syytä säkin nyt mua, itse soitit ettet millään viitsi lähteä kun on melkein pakkastakin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Se on aina helpompi vierittää syyt muiden niskaan, jotenkin mä ounastelin että sä feidaat kun ei kokopäivänä mitään kuulun, ajattelin keventää sun syyllisyyttä kun olit luvannut viedä mut ajamaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Me duunarit ollaan kato koko päivä vaan töissä, eikä meillä oo mitään ipadeja, et vois pävisin päivittää faseen mitää fantsuja juttuja.

----------


## kmw

Mää olin duunissa kun Kuntsarin juna nytkähti liikkeelle. Sen suunnan polut kyllä kiinnostaa kun en ole siellä päin pahemmin haahuillut.

Mutmut on tässä iltatyöläisen arjessa hyviäkin puolia: tänäpänä taisi ola läskipyöräelämäni hauskin 3h Ylästössä. Lunta ihan riittävästi. Eikä ollut kovinkaan paljon ollut kulkijoita poluilla  ennen mua. Vinkeä viilinki kun on korkkaamaton 10cm puuteria kovalla pohjalla. Meni välllä lähes ihan vauhdikkaasti. Ja sitten hairahduin inasen vähemmän käytetylle paanalle ja sitten tunkkailtiin. Summa summarum = ei olisi malttanut pois lähteä, mutta kun kaivos kutsuu. Huomenna koitan irrota kotoa vielä aikaisemmin. Mun Kiinanihme loistaa parisen h notta liikkeellepolkaisu 07.00 vois olla bien. Lisää luntakin on tiedossa.

----------


## mutanaama

Kuinkas olis tarjolla ajoa sunnuntaina. Joku 3-4h vois olla taas passeli. Munkkikoskelta ylästöön ja sieltä takasin+ tarvittava sakkokierros.
Tai sitten vaikka nuuksjöö

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntainen lenkki kuullostaa hyvältä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jaa, mulla saattaa löytyä muutama tekosyy sunnuntaille takataskusta. Tai ainakaan mihinkään Espooseen en lähde siirtymään polkien ja eihan muulla taida olla edes rahaa mukilliseen kuumaa mehua ja reikämunkkiin. Kaikki irtain raha meni 
talkkipussukoihin ja nekin levisin pitkin ja poikin ja yhtään en saanut osumaan sisus- ja ulkokumin väliin, joten kitka on siellä niin kova, ettei ole yhtään ihme ettei maastoajo suju yhtään.

----------


## petjala

Koillis-vantaallako kuntoilja? Voisin lyöttäytyä Korsosta lenkkiseuraks kuukulkimella joskus parin tunnin päästä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Koillis-vantaallako kuntoilja? Voisin lyöttäytyä Korsosta lenkkiseuraks kuukulkimella joskus parin tunnin päästä.



Ilmansuunnista niin tiedä, mutta tuossa Ilolan ja Rekolan metsässä tulee pyörittyä. Seuraavaan kertaan.

----------


## Shimaani

> Sunnuntainen lenkki kuullostaa hyvältä.



 Mun suntaiajelu on taivaalta satavan valkoisen töhnän määrästä kii, tänään työpäivää oli vain 15 ja puoli tuntia. Larstaina en edes ajattele herääväni valoisaan aikaan.

----------


## kolistelija

Sunnuntai kuulostaa kivalta, menkää te vaan. Mä en pääse ainakaan aamupäivällä kun "toi yks" aikoo mennä töihin ja mä saan olla lasten kanssa lumisotaa tai luistelemassa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna 10.30 @ Munqqis

----------


## mutanaama

Silloin siellä.

----------


## Shimaani

Jos en ole ____________ tai ______________ niin olen siellä @1030.  

Nimim.
_Arvonta käynnissä
_
Muok: Puhelinherätyssoiton perusteella vaihtoehto _auraamassa_ voitti.No, ei niitä lumitöitä kesällä tehrä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voipi olla, että olen maisemissä huomenna ellei jonkun hemaiseva kummityttö (35v.) tai mummo (38v.) vien muon jonkun saunaan.  :No huh!:

----------


## HC Andersen

Eipä tullut mitään eepistä lenkkiä tänään, sukat oli ainoat vaatekappaleet jotka oli kuivia.

----------


## mutanaama

Sama täällä, valistunut arvio kodista kotiin 43,28 km. Takaisin tullessa oli lievä vastatuuli, mutta kelvi aurattu ja hyvässä kunnossa. Uusi fillari ja ajoasento maantiellä tuntui oikeassa reidessä ilkeästi. Pari kertaa meinasin jo käyttää sitikka tai volvokortin, mutta päätin kuitenkin ajaa katkeraan loppuun asti.

----------


## kmw

Kiitokset ajoseurueelle. Eeppisyyttä sain kun liikkeellepolkaisun suoritin 07.30. Onneksi olin kaukaa viisas ja otin mukaan vaihtopaidan, -takin. -hanskat ja -pipon & buffin niin setälenkin alkaessa sai kuivaa päälle. Kaloreita kului, mutta mahtoiko palaa 2 munkkia, ranskalaiset & majoneesi, pala pizzaa ja Kokis? Lopputulemana kummiskii nyt on aikas muikean pehmeä olotila. Voisin harkita päikkäreitä.

----------


## mutanaama

Päikkärit olis kovin harkitsematonta, "lumilinko, kohta oottaa koittajaa" kotkan ruusun sävelin.

----------


## Marsusram

Kun ei kettukaupassa ollu liikeneviä Bud/Lou kumeksia, niin aloin kattella nettikauppoja.
Ruotsinmaalle näkyy tulleen lasti, mutta on vielä hintavia (moms 25%) verrattuna saksanmaan ei-oo-hyllyssä kauppaan (MwSt. 19%).

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olipahan taas eilen lenkin yritys. Tulomatka hoodeille ihan ok, mutta porukan perällä välittömästi hengitys salpasi, eikä varmasti ollut vauhtia mulle liikaa. Seurasin teidän jälkiä linjoille ihan hissutellen ja yhdessä ylämäessä alkoi sen verran ahdistaa, että piti pitää ihan reilu tauko.Siitä sitten klv:lle ja kotiin hissun kissun ja yhdessä ylämäessä piti siirtyä jalkamieheksi,  kun alkoi olla olo kuin kalalla kuivalla maalla. Jospa joskus kroppa pelaisi kuin ukolla olisi haluja.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Tääl rupee olemaan keuhkoputkentulehdus ohitettuna. Oli kyllä semmonen taas kiukku tauti et huh. Viime viikon Maanantaina alko vihjailemaan et olisin kipeeks tulos ja Tiistaina oli pakko mennä saikkua hakemaan. On se kumma et miten toi 50m matka kauppaan voikaan olla niin rankka, ku miettii et ajan kumminkin metäs tollasella 16kg pyörällä  :Leveä hymy:  Ny voikin sit jatkaa tuon pyörä homman eteenpäin hoitamista. Oli muutes 2012 kommarin Supreme 6 vähä alle 600e niitten sivuil, tutkin nii kaikki osat vanhasta menis kiinni heittämällä. HMMMM HMMMM pitäs viel odotella Tarmon tuomiota tolle vanhalle rungolle  :Vink:

----------


## ellmeri

> Tääl rupee olemaan keuhkoputkentulehdus ohitettuna. Oli kyllä semmonen taas kiukku tauti et huh. Viime viikon Maanantaina alko vihjailemaan et olisin kipeeks tulos ja Tiistaina oli pakko mennä saikkua hakemaan. On se kumma et miten toi 50m matka kauppaan voikaan olla niin rankka, ku miettii et ajan kumminkin metäs tollasella 16kg pyörällä  Ny voikin sit jatkaa tuon pyörä homman eteenpäin hoitamista. Oli muutes 2012 kommarin Supreme 6 vähä alle 600e niitten sivuil, tutkin nii kaikki osat vanhasta menis kiinni heittämällä. HMMMM HMMMM pitäs viel odotella Tarmon tuomiota tolle vanhalle rungolle



Tarttukohan toi sama tauti tän weisböökin kautta,katoppa kö samaanaikaan mullakin :Sarkastinen: ?
No osta vaikka varoix Commarin runko jos nuin halawalla lähtee,voit sillä ajaa silleeen isommin ja ilman huolia jos poksahtaa.

----------


## arctic biker

Ootte nuin isolla kirkolla vuoronperään kipeenä? Itte vissiin neljään vuoteen mitään Suomilimsan jälkivaikutuksia pahempaa tavannut. Löysää sakkia.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Ootte nuin isolla kirkolla vuoronperään kipeenä? Itte vissiin neljään vuoteen mitään Suomilimsan jälkivaikutuksia pahempaa tavannut. Löysää sakkia.



Johtuneeko siitä, että täälläpäin neliökilometrillä on myös toinen ihminen, se sairas, joka sairastuttaa kaikki muut.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ellmeri

> Ootte nuin isolla kirkolla vuoronperään kipeenä? Itte vissiin neljään vuoteen mitään Suomilimsan jälkivaikutuksia pahempaa tavannut. Löysää sakkia.



Menneellä viikolla oli räkäsiä hoidossa ja vanhemmille ja kläpeille haettiin ruuwat ja hyysättiin niin jo on prkl jos tauti ei tartu. :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Kevennetään synkkää tunnelmaa: prkl eksyin eilen Pirkkolan laduille, tuli pyörittyä hyvä tovi kun oli niin eri reitit kuin kesällä. Tulipa kerrankin tarpeeksi pitkä väkisinhiihtolenkki.

----------


## kolistelija

> Johtuneeko siitä, että täälläpäin neliökilometrillä on myös toinen ihminen, se sairas, joka sairastuttaa kaikki muut.



Olen varma että PK-seudulla ei ole tauteja liikkeellä, muuten olisin kipeänä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Ai tästä tuli "kuka on ollu vähiten kipee" kilpailu  :Leveä hymy: 

*Elmeri - Prkl tarttuuko tän foorumin välityksel muutkin taudit, kuin vaan pyörä taudit  :No huh!:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Juu u hitsaus hommaks menee vanha kommari. En edes päässyt puhumaan puhelimeen Tarmonkaa, mutta puhelimeen vastannut Hi5bikes myyjä välitti tiedon et ei ole mitään jatko takuita jne. Huomen runko hitsaukseen ja mahdollisesti jo kasaukseen uudestaan samana päivänä. Saa nähä miten käy.

----------


## kolistelija

> Olen varma että PK-seudulla ei ole tauteja liikkeellä, muuten olisin kipeänä.



Olin väärässä...

Äippä muuten sanoi että haluis kokeilla läskipyörää. Lähetän hänet joku kerta riesaksenne lähtökuopille...

----------


## St0neyNut1

Kerrankin joku asia sujui kuin elokuvissa. Hitsaus onnistu täydellisesti ja satulatolppa menee paikalleen \o/  Ny pyörä kasaan ja ajamaan  :Hymy:  Aika näyttää miten kestää.

----------


## mhelander

> Kerrankin joku asia sujui kuin elokuvissa. Hitsaus onnistu täydellisesti ja satulatolppa menee paikalleen \o/  Ny pyörä kasaan ja ajamaan  Aika näyttää miten kestää.



Ihan siisti sauma ja vain vähän maalia poltettu... Eiköhän tuosta ehta peli tule.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Ihan siisti sauma ja vain vähän maalia poltettu... Eiköhän tuosta ehta peli tule.



Toivottavasti. Jospas tuo freeride runko olis nyt trail ajon kestävä  :Kieli pitkällä:  Onpahan samalla omansa näköinen, enkä varmana maalaa  :Leveä hymy:  

Edit: Nii joo kuhan on taas kasas pyörä, nii munhan pitää ottaa uus omapyörä kuva. Onhan sen ulkonäkö muuttunut merkittävästi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuossa on ihan käsityön leima ja tuskin ratkeaa samasta paikasta.  :Hymy:    Zipolta vielä vinkit ja ohjeet, niin kohta sulla on
koko Kommunisti ihan nakuna eli bare alumium.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tuossa on ihan käsityön leima ja tuskin ratkeaa samasta paikasta.    Zipolta vielä vinkit ja ohjeet, niin kohta sulla on
> koko Kommunisti ihan nakuna eli bare alumium.



Nii eihän sitä tiiä vaik laittaskin bare aluks.  :Hymy:  Duunis se kyllä onnistuisi. Tosin aattelin et jättää tolleen. On ainakin yksityis kohta pyöräs uniikki  :Vink:

----------


## ellmeri

Siistit saumat tuli,hiano! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Siin se taas odottaa uutta rikkomista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mhelander

> Siin se taas odottaa uutta rikkomista



Täytyy kyllä ihmetellä että minkälaista ajoa tolle pitää laittaa että moisesta paikasta tolppa alkaa ratketa ?

Ei taida mun täpäri nojarilla olla lähellekään asiaa niihin paikkoihin, tai sitten en vaan osaa niin rajusti ajaa...

----------


## kolistelija

Olisi kyllä hauska nähdä nojapyörä enskahenkisessä maastossa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mhelander

> Olisi kyllä hauska nähdä nojapyörä enskahenkisessä maastossa...



Kyllä niillä taidetaan ajella vanhempien herrasmiesten rauhallisemmissa tapahtumissa. Yksi vähän nuorempi hurjapää ajaa Kanadassa tollasella extreme-kisoissa... itsellä ei ole kokemusta kuin viime vuoden paksukumipolokasusta.

Toisaalta 90-luvulla tuli ajettua jonkin verran maastossakin "kilpaa" kuntosarjassa Manitou-etujousitetulla (liian jäykkärunkosella) Kuwaharalla, niistä reiteistä selviän leikiten tällä laitteella ja varmasti paremmalla tuloksella näin 20v vanhempana.

On varmaan reitit, kalusto ja kuskien huimapäisyys parantunu niistä ajoista, silloin kun tämmönen kokematonkin pysty jopa voittamaan kisan.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tuossa on ihan käsityön leima ja tuskin ratkeaa samasta paikasta.    Zipolta vielä vinkit ja ohjeet, niin kohta sulla on
> koko Kommunisti ihan nakuna eli bare alumium.



Jos ratkee niin sitten vierestä. Trek fuelin satulaputki aikonaan siitä vaihtajan pannan alapuolelta meni irtipoikki. kesän kesti ajaa...

----------


## sakuvaan

> Täytyy kyllä ihmetellä että minkälaista ajoa tolle pitää laittaa että moisesta paikasta tolppa alkaa ratketa ?
> 
> Ei taida mun täpäri nojarilla olla lähellekään asiaa niihin paikkoihin, tai sitten en vaan osaa niin rajusti ajaa...



Tee kevyt kenttäretki espoo/hki/kerava akselille, kyllä sedät näyttää ajopaikat.

Enemmän mulla on jäänyt romua käteen espoo/hki metsissä kuin alppireissuilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna metsäilyä n. kl.11 Tiileri/Munqqis?

----------


## mhelander

> Tee kevyt kenttäretki espoo/hki/kerava akselille, kyllä sedät näyttää ajopaikat.
> 
> Enemmän mulla on jäänyt romua käteen espoo/hki metsissä kuin alppireissuilla.



Vähä liian kaukana... ajaa sinne. Katsotaan josko kesemmällä kehtais jos muuten liikenteessä koko kalustolla.

Löytyyhän meiltä vähän pohjoisempaa kunnon maastojakin, tai J-kylästä. Taas sama ongelma, liikaa matkaa.

----------


## sakuvaan

Oli kyllä komeet pannut tänään espoossa  :Leveä hymy: 

Sellaset 5-6 metriä tuli kynnettyä umpihangessa enneku vauhti loppu kesken.

----------


## elasto

> Huomenna metsäilyä n. kl.11 Tiileri/Munqqis?



Joo vois tulla.

----------


## kmw

Voin tulla kaffemunkittelemaan kun luulen että tuohon aikaan mää jo lopettelen ajosessiota.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli sitten varmaan mestana on munqqis

----------


## mutanaama

Sopii mulle.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Sopii mulle.



Pääsit näköjään ehjänä takas kotiin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, laitoin kännykän videolle, mutta ei ollu enää mitään tapahtumia  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mitäköhän vittua tota mun RockMachinen Mavic EX 823 takakiekkoa vaivaa? Loppu syksystä huomasin yllättäen että 2 kehässä kiinni olevaa nippeliä oli mennyt poikki, äsken kun siivoilin säätämössä kuului *pling* ääni ja taas siitä on kaksi nippeliä poikki, siis WTF? onko tuossa pinnat liian kireellä vai mikä siinä on?

Mä oon yleensä tottunu että vehkeet hajoaa metsään mutta että sama takakiekko hajoaa itsekseen kahdesti varastossa...

----------


## kyprok

> Mitäköhän vittua tota mun RockMachinen Mavic EX 823 takakiekkoa vaivaa? Loppu syksystä huomasin yllättäen että 2 kehässä kiinni olevaa nippeliä oli mennyt poikki, äsken kun siivoilin säätämössä kuului *pling* ääni ja taas siitä on kaksi nippeliä poikki, siis WTF? onko tuossa pinnat liian kireellä vai mikä siinä on?
> 
> Mä oon yleensä tottunu että vehkeet hajoaa metsään mutta että sama takakiekko hajoaa itsekseen kahdesti varastossa...



Mulla sattui vastaavaa pari vuotta sitten kun vuoden ajossa olleiden kiekkojen alumiininippelit alkoivat yksitellen antautumaan niin ajossa kuin varastossa seistessäänkin. Olivat ottaneet itseensä ja hapettuneet sekalaisessa ajossa aika pahasti. Vaihto messinkisiin auttoi. Tosin ei ne olleet Mavicin kiekot.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pinnojen nippeleissä ei ole mitään vikaa vaan 
kehien alumiini nippelit jotka näkyy kuvassa napsahtelee.

----------


## sakuvaan

Purku ja uudelleenkasaus vois olla paikallaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pitäiskö kaikki noi nippelit vaihtaa samalla, vai pitäiskö laittaa uudet kehät kokonaan?

----------


## sakuvaan

Varmaan ihan siitä kiinni kuinka kalliiks tulee noiden nippelien vaihto, eiks ne ole kuitenkin suht arvokkaita?

Ja tietty kuinka monta nippeliä menee uusiks, vastaus kysymykseen: En osaa sanoa..

----------


## kmw

Kanada. Soitto Ylähikiävitoseen voipi selventää tilannetta.

----------


## juminy

Riippuu vähän kehän kohtalo varmaan siitä mistä kohta menee silmäke katki. Eli onko kehästä kierteet menneet? Eli onko ne löystyneet ja sitten nasahtaneet kierteiltään? Ite lähtisin löysäämään pinnat (asteittain, tasaisesti) ja tutkisin tilannetta eli ottaisin pari ehjän oloista silmäkettä irti ja katsoisin miltä tilanne vaikuttaa. Ja samalla tietty miltä kehä näyttää hajonneiden kohdalta. Jos kaikki vaikuttaisi olevan hyvin, niin irtiotetuista vielä tarkistus, että on kasattu lukitteen kanssa, lukitteen kanssa takas kii ja kiekko timmiin. Tietty ne pari silmäkettä täytyy hankkia. Samallahan tulee kiristettyä pinnat sopivalle kireydelle. Mittari auttaa. Tai sitte se yläfemma auttaa, vaikka huumorihintaiset kehät ovatkin päässeet loppumaan.

Ite en jotenkin pahemmin tykkää tuosta Mavicin silmäkehässäkästä ja laittasin jotain muuta kehää, koskapa Flow ja Aurinkorinkulakin ovat allani kestäneet. Mut se mielipiteistä. Yhet kiekot kasasin vanhoihin jossain määrin sikaa saaneisiin 823:iin eikä se nyt sinänsä juuri normaalia kummempaa ollut, mutta Mavicin silmäkeavaimen joutui ostamaan.

Eyelet, käytin sanaa silmäke. Kun ei se oikein reivireikäkään ole.

Edit: Kuntoilija, jos satut lukemaan, niin se ahdistelija, joka sun vaimolle soitti eräänä päivänä olin minä. Tai sun puhelimeen vastas joku nainen. Mä olisin ollu liikkeellä ja joku tuikku oli ehkä ja tietty läskiä kattomaan (fillari ei niin kiinnosta), mut taisit olla paksuttelemassa. Toisella kertaa tai jotain.

----------


## ellmeri

Mullakin joskus menny noita tubeless-vanteen nippeleitä ja syy ollut epätasainen kiristys noissa pinnojen nippeleissä.

----------


## JiiPee

> Pitäiskö kaikki noi nippelit vaihtaa samalla, vai pitäiskö laittaa uudet kehät kokonaan?



Mulla menny noita kuppijutskia poikki muutamia. Katkesivat ketaleet, tongin veks ruuvarin kärjellä. Uncle PMT tai "who`s your daddy" Eppu masentaa noita kuntoon menestyksekkäästi. Ai ollu kallis, oli halpa.

----------


## HC Andersen

PMT ehjäs viimex, nyt mietin että pitäiskö kaikki vaihtaa ja kasata kiekko uudestaan?

----------


## elasto

> Joo vois tulla.



En kyllä nyt tohon yhteentoista ehdi eli ei kannata odotella mua. Vois vähän myöhemmin ehkä mennä ajelemaan Ylästö-Silvola-Paloheinä, ehkä törmäillään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Polut oli 9+ kunnossa, kotiovelta munqqikselle josta sain autokyydin takas kotiin tuli 30 kilsaa. Nyt päikkärit.

----------


## elasto

Kävin itekin vähän teiän jälkeen ja seurailin myös teiän jälkiä. Tosin ainoa kehen törmäsin oli NIMBY Silvolan poluilla. Keski-ikäinen nainen ulkoiluttamassa koiraa ja tulee polulla vastaan. Ei näytä väistävän mihinkään suuntaan, joten pysähdyn itse ja siirryn polun sivuun, jotta pääsevät ohi. Kohdatessamme käymme seuraavan keskustelun:

Nainen: Ei tää oo mikään pyörätie!
Minä: Ei olekaan, mutta kyllä täällä saa pyöräillä.
Nainen: No sit sä väistät!
Minä: Niinhän mä väistinkin?

Nainen menee ohitseni ja lähden jatkamaan matkaa.

Minä: Hyvää päivänjatkoa
Nainen: Haista paska!
Minä. Samoin!
Nainen: Haluutsä turpaas?!

Että sellasta taas tälläkertaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Kuulostaa mukavalta rouvalta. Olisit kysyny reffeille...  :Vink: 

Missä elaston läski? Joko on saapunut?

----------


## mutanaama

Tais samainen rouva jättää vielä paskansa keskelle polkua, ei ainakaan ollut jäätynyt perkele.

----------


## elasto

Läskistä ei ole vielä kuulunut mitään uutta muuta kun lupailivat saavansa osat tämän kuun lopussa. Ilmoittelevat sitten tarkemmin kun jotain tapahtuu.

----------


## ellmeri

> Tais samainen rouva jättää vielä paskansa keskelle polkua, ei ainakaan ollut jäätynyt perkele.



Zippo-sedän kanssa kurvailtiin keravan polkuja ja vastaantuliat oli kohteliaita jne.. :Cool:  ei ollu koiran eikä ihmisenpaskoja poluilla.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää kävin skouttaamassa noita lähialueen polkuja ja siellä on paalion pätkiä joilla ei ollut ensimmäistäkään fillarinjälkeä.  Kunhan tässä nyt hiljalleen kuntoutuu niin vien setälaumaa poluille joilla ei o viimekevään jälkeen käyty, tänään liki kaksi ja puoli tuntia koko ajan edeten ilman että olisin samaa polkua ajanut toiseen kertaan edes eri suuntaan.  Omituisissa paikoissa oli pyörältä heittäytyilemisjälkiä....

----------


## mutanaama

Meillä oli eilen rouvan ja hooceen kanssa puhetta siitä, kun ratsutallilla joku putoaa, niin sen pitää tehdä kaakku kaikille. No me sitten funtsittiin että samaa vois tehdä fillaroidessa, mutta kovasti tulis kalliiksi. Joka tapauksessa tänään vedin pitkospuilta sivuun semi otb:n, ja kun tuosta vaimolle kerroin, niin totes, että hyvä kun tein sulle valmiiksi juustokakun.  :Hymy:  Ruokakin oli valmiina pöydässä, pasta-pinaatti-vuohenjuustokanaa.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mckollaan kanssa lenkillä nähtiin tänään kun haukka saalisti oravan metsästä ihan meidän nenän edessä  :Leveä hymy: 

Tänään tuli tehtyä pyöränkuvia polun varteen muutama.

----------


## elasto

Mä ainakin kaatuilin tänään taas tuttuun tapaan ihan sikana. Muutama ihan ihmeellinen heittäytyminen ku ei auttanu jalan laittaminen maahan vaan se uppos hankeen niin kauan kunnes koko ukko oli kumossa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mä ainakin kaatuilin tänään taas tuttuun tapaan ihan sikana. Muutama ihan ihmeellinen heittäytyminen ku ei auttanu jalan laittaminen maahan vaan se uppos hankeen niin kauan kunnes koko ukko oli kumossa.



Mä kokeilin ihan samaa, hyvin toimi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Niinpä mulle Jussi kerrottiin, jotta soitit ja kerrottiin, että laitat viestiä tai jotain, jos tarve. Lamputin on hyvässä tallessa laatikossa yhä kuten luvattu.

Hurjia koiran omistajia siellä Ylästössä. Lähimetsässä tulee kyllä ihan toimeen kaikkien sitä käyttävien kanssa. Suhteellinen ikävä lenkki, jos saisi kesken lenkin naiselta turpaa.  :Hymy: 

Pitänee joku ehtoo tai viikonloppu ottaa rohkeasti askel kohti kevennysreikien tekoa, kun kaveri lupasi, että antaa hövelisti porakoneen ja askerteluhallinsa
reikäprojektin käyttöön.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nyt mutis taas ymmärsi asian väärin, se oli niin että vaimon piti leipoa setälaumalle kaakkua eikä kaatuneelle sedälle.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Siitä tän päivän lenkki. http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...m5g5ojir7rudp2 

Kävin näyttämässä Ruohonet80(mun naapuri) Keravan polkuja. Hyvin mukana pysyi ja polutkin olivat aamusta hyvin ajettavia. Sään lämmetessä rupes jo vähä upottamaan. Kyllä noita kiukkusia koiranulkoiluttajia on tullu Keravalla muutama vastaan, mut ei ne sentään turpaan uhkaa vetää  :Hymy:  Zippokin tuli vastaan Savion metissä kun oltiin tulossa Keravalta takaisin. Ellmeriä ei ollu mukana silloin. Harmi olis ollu kiva turista vähän taas pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## ellmeri

> Zippokin tuli vastaan Savion metissä kun oltiin tulossa Keravalta takaisin. Ellmeriä ei ollu mukana silloin. Harmi olis ollu kiva turista vähän taas pitkästä aikaa.



Hyvä ettei nähty! oli mun meno niin säälittävää siellä mettässä,sellasta taluttelua ja eiqu eigu ajoa,onnex oli vielä A-infulenssan jälkimaininkia mihin vedota. :Nolous:  kesällä kaikki on toisin..........toivottavasti.

----------


## mutanaama

> Nyt mutis taas ymmärsi asian väärin, se oli niin että vaimon piti leipoa setälaumalle kaakkua eikä kaatuneelle sedälle.



Tuolla se on kaakku jääkaapissa ja häviää pala kerrallaan. Ei tarvii syödä jos ei halua.

----------


## Shimaani

Kaakku hyvä idja mutta ensin ruakaa parituntisen rekkuiluiluttelun päälle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Rekkuilu con Muqlutin @ Ülästö ois seuraavana vuorossa.

----------


## Shimaani

Varoo sit sitä Haperokujalla olevan talon takapihalta polulle karkaavaa vehnäterrieriä, on jo kahdesti käynyt mun koiraan kii.  Kolmas kerta jää viimeiseksi.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Hyvä ettei nähty! oli mun meno niin säälittävää siellä mettässä,sellasta taluttelua ja eiqu eigu ajoa,onnex oli vielä A-infulenssan jälkimaininkia mihin vedota. kesällä kaikki on toisin..........toivottavasti.



Ai että ei kulkenu. Nii nii eli olit pyöräilemässä kipeenä, eiks se ole kovan jätkän merkki  :Vink:

----------


## ellmeri

> Ai että ei kulkenu. Nii nii eli olit pyöräilemässä kipeenä, eiks se ole kovan jätkän merkki



Tyhmän!! :Sekaisin:  voi minua onnettomista onnettominta,tyhmää.Ny on paikat kipiänä enkä saanut unta enkä sitäkään.... :Nolous:  yöllä .

----------


## ruohonet80

Jep. Eka postaus tälle foorumille. Kävimme tosiaan eilen St0neyNut1:sen kanssa pyöräilemässä tossa kulmilla. Vasta toinen lenkki tälle talvelle, mutta ihan kohtuullisesti meni. Lopussa piti tietenkin kaatua olkapää edellä ojan vastapenkkaan.... Jää henkiin =) Pitää yrittää järkätä harrastukselle aikaa. Työt ja 5kk tyttö vie isohkon osan ajasta.

----------


## kolistelija

Toi on kyllä niin paljon tyylikkäämpää vedota A-influenssaan kun ei fillari kulje. Mul on "määrittämätön ylähengitystieinfektio", mut jos mä antaisin diagnoosin nii tää olis sikapossulintylehmäinfluenssa. Neljäs (vai olikohan viides?) kuuma päivä ja nyt sattuu aika pahasti selässä kun hengittää normaalisti... tsigamageeta!

EDIT:
Niin joo, on mulla ihan oikeakin syy olla ajamatta. Maastovemputtimet on molemmat telakalla. Ei oo kuulemma cool ajella maantiefillarilla näillä keleillä (on muuten hienoa ilmaa pidelly...).

----------


## Human Traffic

Maunulaan muutin ja ajoseuraa kaipaan. Saakohan täältä ketjusta mahdollisesti rentoa ja hidasta ajoseuraa.. Läskiä en kyllä omista siinä pyörän muodossa, enkä ole sellaista muuten edes päässyt kokeilemaan, mutta 26:sia tallista löytyy. Kai niilläkin voi osallistua. Tiedä minkälaisia rasvattuja ohjuksia te ootte.

----------


## kolistelija

> Maunulaan muutin ja ajoseuraa kaipaan. Saakohan täältä ketjusta mahdollisesti rentoa ja hidasta ajoseuraa.. Läskiä en kyllä omista siinä pyörän muodossa, enkä ole sellaista muuten edes päässyt kokeilemaan, mutta 26:sia tallista löytyy. Kai niilläkin voi osallistua. Tiedä minkälaisia rasvattuja ohjuksia te ootte.



Ukkeleiden menoa kattellessa sanoisin että joskus "valuu kuin jugurtti" ja toisinaan mennään "kuin mutis ilman jarruja". Fillareita on ihan joka lähtöön, ei kukaan tuijota jos sulla on pienempi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Maunulaan muutin ja ajoseuraa kaipaan. Saakohan täältä ketjusta mahdollisesti rentoa ja hidasta ajoseuraa.. Läskiä en kyllä omista siinä pyörän muodossa, enkä ole sellaista muuten edes päässyt kokeilemaan, mutta 26:sia tallista löytyy. Kai niilläkin voi osallistua. Tiedä minkälaisia rasvattuja ohjuksia te ootte.



A) ei saa
B) osta
C) ei voi
D) nuoria, komeita ja sika nopeita ja taitavia.

Mutta jos munkki ja kuuma mehu maistuu niin tere tulemast

----------


## marco1

Osallistunhan minäkin tähän säikeeseen enkä edes aja tai ainakaan en ole yrittänyt lokakuun jälkeen. Hylkeen muotoisia ukkoja suurin osa, paitsi jotkut. Ja minä olen nuorimmasta päästä vaikka four-ou on jo aika lähellä.

----------


## Human Traffic

Kiva kuulla ettei kukaan tule tuijottamaan ja tuomitsemaan jos mulla onkin pienempi kuin teillä. Mä oon kyllä nähnyt teistä videoita ja jonkun teistä olen kyllä nähnyt ihan face to face, niin tiedän että tuo kuntoilijan D väittämä pitää paikkansa..

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Hylkeen muotoisia ukkoja suurin osa, paitsi jotkut.



Toi oli musta vähän rumasti sanottu, kyllä spandeksiasu sopii musta ihan hyvin vähän pulskemmallekkin kaverille  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## mutanaama

Mietippä nyt kahdesti kumminkin. Mistä edes löytyis ne spändeksit, mitkä mulle mahtuis, ilman että lahkeet pitää sitoa rusetille kengän kärkeen. 

Mutta itse aiheeseen, tervetuloa.

----------


## marco1

Kyllä ne venyy. Terv: Minä 90kg ja M-kokoiset rikootkin on.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Toi on kyllä niin paljon tyylikkäämpää vedota A-influenssaan kun ei fillari kulje. Mul on "määrittämätön ylähengitystieinfektio", mut jos mä antaisin diagnoosin nii tää olis sikapossulintylehmäinfluenssa. Neljäs (vai olikohan viides?) kuuma päivä ja nyt sattuu aika pahasti selässä kun hengittää normaalisti... tsigamageeta!
> 
> EDIT:
> Niin joo, on mulla ihan oikeakin syy olla ajamatta. Maastovemputtimet on molemmat telakalla. Ei oo kuulemma cool ajella maantiefillarilla näillä keleillä (on muuten hienoa ilmaa pidelly...).



Kolistelija on nopeasti oppinut setä tavoille, vehkeet ja kuski telakalla.

----------


## Human Traffic

Mä oon tän viikon lomalla, että jos joku haluaa näyttää arkena esim keskuspuiston polkuja, niin mulle se passaisi oikein hyvin. Edellisessä elämässäni oon asunut Ruskeasuolla, joten gayrocksin polut on mulle hyvin tuttuja, mutta pohjoisempi keskuspuisto on melkein tuntematonta mestaa. Tyyliin Pirkkolasta ylöspäin.

----------


## Shimaani

Arkena olis ihan kiva käydä polkemassa mutku tyänteko haittaa harrastamista.  Setälauma tuntee keskuspuiston tähtiportit jo vallan hyvin ja silti tulee välillä dejavuu -kokemuksia ja muita ylläreitä, tylsistyminen pysyy kaukana kun randomaattori on päällä ja harrastetaan dynaamista reitinvalintaa.  Onneksi lauman perämies osaa laskea että saahaan kaikki mukaan lähteneet myös pois sieltä mettästä. :Hymy: 

Hyljelook on pop. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Mä oon tän viikon lomalla, että jos joku haluaa näyttää arkena esim keskuspuiston polkuja, niin mulle se passaisi oikein hyvin. Edellisessä elämässäni oon asunut Ruskeasuolla, joten gayrocksin polut on mulle hyvin tuttuja, mutta pohjoisempi keskuspuisto on melkein tuntematonta mestaa. Tyyliin Pirkkolasta ylöspäin.



Illat on tälleen semiduunarille vapaata aikaa. Jos saat siirtymän pitkäkosken kaffelaan tai paloheinän majalle hoidettua, niin eiköhän me saada edes ne mehkat ryypättyä, katottua kalusteet ja lähettyä kotiin tai lenkille.

----------


## Human Traffic

> Illat on tälleen semiduunarille vapaata aikaa. Jos saat siirtymän pitkäkosken kaffelaan tai paloheinän majalle hoidettua, niin eiköhän me saada edes ne mehkat ryypättyä, katottua kalusteet ja lähettyä kotiin tai lenkille.



Helposti. Paloheinän majalle vielä helpommin. Mulle passaa esim huominen, tai siis tätä kirjoittaessa tämä päivä.

----------


## apa

seuraava YAM(ylästöallmountain) talviralli materiaali on jonnin joutavaa hangessa tarpomista eikä sovi nähtäväksi kenellekkään  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz0mq...ature=youtu.be

----------


## kyprok

> seuraava YAM(ylästöallmountain) tarlviralli materiaali on jonnin joutavaa hangessa tarpomista eikä sovi nähtäväksi kenellekkään  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz0mq...ature=youtu.be



Vihreä hiilarinomad bongattu. *drool*

----------


## mutanaama

> Helposti. Paloheinän majalle vielä helpommin. Mulle passaa esim huominen, tai siis tätä kirjoittaessa tämä päivä.



Tää päivä menee remontellessa, mutta keskiviikko 18:00 paloheinä sopii hyvin.

----------


## kolistelija

Mäki haluun. Ehkä on ehkä. Jos yskä helpottais ja laakerin hommais... Hyvää hiihtolomaa mulle!

Onneksi tajusin ottaa toisen lomaviikon parin viikon päähän.

----------


## Human Traffic

> Tää päivä menee remontellessa, mutta keskiviikko 18:00 paloheinä sopii hyvin.



Yep, paloheinä keskiviikko klo 18, siellä.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos mä oon vetovuorossa, niin vauhti ei ainakaan kasva liiaksi.

----------


## kyprok

Mää kans voisin lähteä lenkkeilemään keskiviikkona jos porukkaan mahtuu mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Miksei mahtuis?

----------


## Human Traffic

Tervetuloa kyprok mukaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Miksei mahtuis?



Metsässä on rajallisesti tilaa... :Hymy: 

Mut jos noi mahtuu niin mäkin mahdun.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Perskele menin sit tuhoomaan oman kännyn tänää  :Vihainen:  Tippu ravintolan huolto keikalla vesihaude astiaan. Eip toimi eip, sim kortti sentään pelastu. Tajusin vaan tuos et osa numeroista oliki kännys eikä kortil  :Irvistys:  Eli Kyprok, PMT, Zippo ja muut keneltä olen numeron jo saanut nii jos voisitte laittaa YV:nä numeronne mulle tai soittakaa. Oli muuten mielen kiintosen näkönen känny, kiehuva vesi ei näköjään tee hyvää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Täytyy kyllä ihmetellä että minkälaista ajoa tolle pitää laittaa että moisesta paikasta tolppa alkaa ratketa ?
> 
> Ei taida mun täpäri nojarilla olla lähellekään asiaa niihin paikkoihin, tai sitten en vaan osaa niin rajusti ajaa...



Itse olen ymmärtäny, että toi murtuma paikka on "tyyppivika" ton vuosimallin rungoissa. Toki onhan tuo pyörä lennelly pitkin kallioita, kun ei ole kikkailut menny niiku piti.

----------


## marco1

> Itse olen ymmärtäny, että toi murtuma paikka on "tyyppivika" ton vuosimallin rungoissa. Toki onhan tuo pyörä lennelly pitkin kallioita, kun ei ole kikkailut menny niiku piti.



Melkeinpä minkä tahansa merkin pyörä ratkeaa tuosta enemmän ajettuna jossain vaiheessa jos siinä ei ole vahvistuslappua/tukipalaa. Commareissa vissin ollut aika paljon näitä mutta ei tosiaan ole ainoa.

----------


## HeikkiO

> Metsässä on rajallisesti tilaa...
> 
> Mut jos noi mahtuu niin mäkin mahdun.



Mää kans. Lähtee hakee syndit kotoota...

----------


## PMT

Oli makeita polkuja Pirkkolasta etelää kun käytiin tänään Juhan kansssa katsastamassa niitä . Aika lailla kapeita mutta ajettavia ,melkein kaks tuntia saatiin kulumaan aikaa lenkillä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oli mukava saada kahdelle nimimerkille naamat, niin ja kiitos seurasta. Olipa varsin veikeetä ajaa talvipolulla kapearenkaisella... viimeksi vissiin 2012 keväällä kun annoin mutiksen ajaa muklutimella kun oltiin ajamassa syväojalla.

----------


## HeikkiO

Paremmin sää sillä kapeenakkisella ajoit kun mä sun leveenakkisella :-)
Takana oli painetta 1,02 bar kun mittasin, edestä en saanut mitattua kun prestan venttiiliosa tuli venttiilihatun mukana ulos, oli jäätynyt kiinni.
Mulle riitti vajaa tunti kun ei meinannu polulla pysyä. 34,3 km / 1891 kcal siirtymisineen.
Kiitoksia seurasta.

----------


## Shimaani

Sitäkö on taas levitetty paksutintautia?
*julmio*

----------


## HeikkiO

> Sitäkö on taas levitetty paksutintautia?
> *julmio*



Nyt oli kyllä pakko sortua kun omalla oli 5 metrin välein eturengas pois polulta. Paksulla meni ainakin 20 metriä kerrallaan...

----------


## HC Andersen

> Paremmin sää sillä kapeenakkisella ajoit kun mä sun leveenakkisella :-)



Tuo Ardentti ei ollut paras mahdollinen rengas vallitseviin olosuhteisiin, oli IMHO melkoinen äkäinen käärmes.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos ajoseurasta mukanaolleille, ja tosiaan oli kiva yhdistää naamat nimimerkkeihin, vaikka hetken mietittyä olinkin molempiin törmännyt aikaisemmin. Kilsoja mulle tuli hattuvakiogeneraattorin mukaan 22.
@ HC, juu se oli se sama lenkki kun päätin ostaa paksupyörän.

----------


## HC Andersen

Öööh, ajoitteko vielä paljon kun lähdin himaan koska mulle kertyi kilsoja Munkkikoski-Paloheinä-Munkkikoski-Tiilerin erkanemiskohta 11,5km

----------


## Human Traffic

Tattis ajoseurasta. Oli kiva lenkki ja tulihan sitä läskiäkin kokeiltua. Ehkä jossain vaiheessa paremmalla ajalla lisää ja enemmän. Paikoitellen oli tuskaa nakkirenkaalla, mutta aika hyvin se kuitenkin aina välillä meni. Se yksi pitempi alamäki oli ihan hirveä, eturengas vaan haki ja haki. Silloin meinasi saapua orastava ketutus.. 

Paljon tuli mulle uusia mestoja, hyvä juttu. Kilsoja tuli 24km.

----------


## mutanaama

No ajoin mä vielä siitä paloheinään ja takaisin, eli ei se kauheesti tuosta heitä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Niin siinä tapauksessa toi sun satunnaisgeneraattorin lukema on varmaan aika valiidi.

----------


## kyprok

Kiitos lenkkiseuralle, on se ihan eri meininki ajaa porukalla kuin kihnuttaa yksin. Ja aina on kiva tavata ihmisiä nimimerkkien takaa. Usko omaan kuntoon meinas loppua ennen tiileriä tunkattaessa, mutta kyllähän meno siitä vielä pienellä puuskuttamisella tokeni.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, ja muutaman lenkin jälkeen sitä vaan pystyy enemmän. Tai niin mä oon kuullu väitettävän ja yritän ite pitää luulosta tiukasti kiinni. Ei musta silti kisakuskia tule edes ikämies sarjaan, mut voi edes leikkiä urheilijaa oikeen näkösillä vaatteilla. Mut tämä siinä justiin on, porukassa ei aina viitsi jättäytyä jälkeen, jos vaan voi asiaan itse vaikuttaa. Sen sata kertaa mäkin olen tullut lepopaikalle siinä vaiheessa kun vetomies jo hytisee vilusta. Vittumaisen luonteen ja pahan suun takia ei vetomies parin erehdyksen jälkeen kehtaa lähteä ajamaan ennen kuin mä nään taas väreissä.

----------


## kolistelija

Ei sillä vauhdilla niin väliä kun jonossa mennään. Koskaan ei ole ollut tylsää eikä vauhti ole häirinnyt. Rauhallisessa vauhdissa voi vähän kikkailla ja kovassa vauhdissa on kivaa kun värinäkö alkaa lähteä.

Yksin kun ei osaa ajaa kuin just silleen että kotiin päästessä on melkein taju lähdössä. Siks mulla on toi tyhmäpyörä, muuten olis aina ylikuntoa. Ja se ei ole kaunista kun tällainen julli on niin kova että ei pääse sängystä ylös.

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään se tuli,en ollut uskoa sitä todeksi,toimi kuin unelma vaikka oli kulkenut pitkänmatkan minun luokseni,X-Fusion! rakkautta ensi-silmäyksellä,meillä on ihana kesä edessä. :Cool: 

Kiitokset Marcus-sedälle Fillariosaan.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tänään se tuli,en ollut uskoa sitä todeksi,toimi kuin unelma vaikka oli kulkenut pitkänmatkan minun luokseni,X-Fusion! rakkautta ensi-silmäyksellä,meillä on ihana kesä edessä.
> 
> Kiitokset Marcus-sedälle Fillariosaan.




Nonii! Onnea onnelliselle omistajalle. Nyt ei enää flunssat haittaa menoo  :Vink:  Onkos samaku PMT:llä eli Vengeance malli?

----------


## ellmeri

> Nonii! Onnea onnelliselle omistajalle. Nyt ei enää flunssat haittaa menoo  Onkos samaku PMT:llä eli Vengeance malli?



Juu mutta viimevuoden malli PMT:llä taitaa olla tää uusi uudella pinnoitteella,mulla modattu 150mm:sex  ettei olis ihan tajuttomat kulmat,menee sitten vaikka johonkin projektiin johon voi sen laittaa täyteen stondikseen eli 170mm:ä

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Juu mutta viimevuoden malli PMT:llä taitaa olla tää uusi uudella pinnoitteella,mulla modattu 150mm:sex  ettei olis ihan tajuttomat kulmat,menee sitten vaikka johonkin projektiin johon voi sen laittaa täyteen stondikseen eli 170mm:ä



Ok ok. Mitä ymmärtäny nii on hyvä keula. Itekin miettiny et jos ja kun tuo vanha Foxi lopettaa palvelun nii ostan ton saman keulan tilalle  :Leveä hymy:  Vai saa sen modattua tollaseksi 150mm  :No huh!:  Enpä ole itse tollasesta edes tiennyt.

----------


## PaH

Päk tu riöliti. Kanada is sou laast siison. **ttu.

Jos kuta kinostaa talvinen polku-pyörääminen niin huomenna larstaina klo 10 pääsee Munkkikselta kyytiin.
Tarkoite on ajella lävitte ajokelpoiset polkuset koo-puistossa g-kallioiden ja kehäIII:n välillä. Välillä pääsee
poies jos ahistaa, vauhti sovitetaan waltaisan* osanottajakaartin keskiverron mukaiseks, tai jotain. Koko setti 
ottanee aikaa 4-5h, enempään en pysty ajalliseti kykenemään. 

Mukaan mielivät hihkukoon tänne hep ennen aamu-8:a, niin tiedän kurvata lähtöruudun kautta. 

tarkenne: ajokelpoinen = pärjää parituumaisilla nakeilla jos osaa osuttaa etukummin pysymään siinä min 15cm urassa...

* jos entiset merkit jne... mut kyselenpä kummiskin

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko kaikki Kanadalaiset oikeasti sen näköiset kun South Parkissa, eli pää kahdessa osassa?



Ontopic: Huomenna ei pysty kykenemään mukaan.

----------


## PaH

> Oliko kaikki Kanadalaiset oikeasti sen näköiset kun South Parkissa, eli pää kahdessa osassa?
> 
> Ontopic: Huomenna ei pysty kykenemään mukaan.



Offtopic: en pysty vastaamaan ku en nähny kaikkia kanadalaisia, ihan vaan pienen osan. Ja niistäkin valtaosa oli aitoja 
punaniskoja, pää näennäisesti yhtenä palana mut juttujensa perustella isomminkin lohkoina. Hyvejä tyyppejä olivat; kertoilivat
paksupyöräjuttuja ja tarjoilivat hövelisti nameja paikallisia panimotuotteita.

Ontopic: no hiitu, olisin ajattanu matkalla semmosenkin polun mitä et varmasti oo ikuna ajanu.

----------


## marco1

Vois alkaa käymään ajohommissa mutta huomiseksi ei kerkiä, Ggl striitmappi meinas että pyörällä 45tuntia ajoaikaa lähtöpaikalle.

Liukastuin eilen, selkä ja polvi otti itteensä samoin kuin työläppäri josta tais vääntyä runko. Onko tähän tuuriin lääkkeitä?

----------


## mutanaama

No mitä sä nyt noin lyhyellä toimitusajalla kerrot tullees takasin ja taas lenkuralle. Ehittiin ja sovittiin jo huomiseksi remppaa, nyrkkeilyä ja anopinvierailua. Kuis se söntaakin victis.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mää olen menossa wihtiin ässän kyydillä josei mun selkä rupee pahemmin juilimaan.

----------


## PaH

Mullon semmonen tunne et toi wihti on mulle liika heviä kamaa. Passaan. 
Jos k-puisto alkaa tylsiä huomisen jälkeen niin taidan painua njuukselaan.

----------


## mutanaama

> Vois alkaa käymään ajohommissa mutta huomiseksi ei kerkiä, Ggl striitmappi meinas että pyörällä 45tuntia ajoaikaa lähtöpaikalle.
> 
> Liukastuin eilen, selkä ja polvi otti itteensä samoin kuin työläppäri josta tais vääntyä runko. Onko tähän tuuriin lääkkeitä?



9mm burana.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ok ok. Mitä ymmärtäny nii on hyvä keula. Itekin miettiny et jos ja kun tuo vanha Foxi lopettaa palvelun nii ostan ton saman keulan tilalle  Vai saa sen modattua tollaseksi 150mm  Enpä ole itse tollasesta edes tiennyt.



PMT:llä olikin sama qu mulla mutta sillä täyspitkänä ja jousi sisällä qu mulla ilma.

----------


## marco1

> 9mm burana.



Taidan ottaa elinikäisenä mieluummin, keskiarvon perusteella kuitenkin vapaaksi pääsee öbaut 34v päästä.

----------


## mutanaama

Sitten voi kokeilla buranan tarjoamista huonosti liukkaudeneston hoitaneelle taholle.

----------


## PaH

Tänään kun en "kerenny" ajamaan lävitte kaikkia koopuiston polkusia vaan toteutin plään b:n*, niin jatkan huomenna samoissa maisemissa -
jos ketä kinostaa niin Munkkis ja klo 10:00. Hep taas täällä ennen aamu8a, niin tiedän jne.

* plään b = ajaa itteltään jalat alta kolmessa ja puolessa tunnissa. Onnistu. On noissa kinkulapyörissä puolensa...

----------


## ellmeri

Kävin sipoonkorven luantopolun laawulla kääntymässä,puut oli loppu ja joku turisti lämmitti vanhalla kaasukeittimellä hernekeittoa,turistiin niitä ja näitä ja palailin pikaiselta tiedustelu rupeamalta kotiin tekemään ruokaa,vähän keulan säätöä ja x-fusionin onnea ja toimivuuden ihmettelyä.

----------


## Shimaani

Kävin aikani kuluksi Mokkanokan™ kera lompsottelemassa Katoavanmetsän™ pohjoislaidan polut (se kun tulee DSV:n varikon aidanlaitaa ja se toinen kun laskee Blåbärskärrbergeniltä Tulkintielle) läpi pariin kertaan ja veikkaan että ne huomenissa jo kantavat paksupyörän.

----------


## petjala

Moikka sedät. Onko siitä huomisen Vihtikinkeristä jotain ohjeellista alkuajankohtatietoa? Siis jos iskee ujo, eikä ilkeä vieraalle kylälle yksin turistiksi tuppautua...

----------


## HC Andersen

Eikö se ollu @ 11

----------


## petjala

Hiihaa, niinhän tuolla kyläsivuilla olikin. Jos saisin itseäni niskasta kiinni, niin voisin tulla myös veivaamaan kampee kelkkauralle.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Liukastuin eilen, selkä ja polvi otti itteensä samoin kuin työläppäri josta tais vääntyä runko. Onko tähän tuuriin lääkkeitä?



 Jos uhraisis muutaman vuohen ja jokusen neitsykäisen?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä voin uhrautua jos joku löytää muka täysikäisen neitsykäisen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Mä voin uhrautua jos joku löytää muka täysikäisen neitsykäisen.



Kai semmosen voisi jostain löytää. Ongelma on siinä miten sellaises saisi tuotua koskenattomana sinne asti.

Parempi vaan jättää tollaset nille jotka kuollessaan saa ne kaikki 70 (?) neitsyttä. Mitä me niillä edes tehtäisi kun ei ne varmaan osaa ees hartioita hieroa tai fillaria huoltaa...

----------


## mutanaama

No oot ihan oikeassa, ja mun tuurilla se varmaan olis 72-vuotias poikamies pohjoiskarjalasta.

----------


## marco1

Kyselen tyhmiä mutta menköön: tarvisko joku kahta gyproc-levyä (2600x1200x13)? Sitten oli yks reilu puolikas erikoiskovaa levyä samaan syssyyn. Hiivatin vaivalloista palautella liikkeisiin tai viedä pois kun ei ole kuljetuskalustoa omasta takaa.

SoMessa pyörineestä "buff 60 year old" kuvasta tuli ekana mieleen että onko mr Z vaihtanut lajia..

----------


## ellmeri

Ainakin keravan mr Z ! ruwennu paksupyäräiliäx.

Muusta lajista en tiijä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Ainakin keravan mr Z ! ruwennu paksupyäräiliäx.
> 
> Muusta lajista en tiijä.



Juu se sai vihdoinkin runkonsa viime viikolla. Runko oli käyny Ranskassa kääntymässä ku sähelsivät Saksan postissa(näin ainakin ymmärsin). 

Kävi tuossa viime Lauantaina moikkaamassa päivällä. Ite olin himas Kybällä Tsygäilijän kanssa, vaihdettiin sen keulaan tiivisteet ja öljyt. Otin kuvan tos lähi parkkiksellaku Zippo halus et laitan tänne näytille.

----------


## mutanaama

Onneks olkoon perheenlisäyksen johdosta.

----------


## ahma

Z-pon Muklukki hieno. Minullakin oli "tank green" toiveissa, mutta piti tyytyä valkoiseen.

----------


## PaH

Pähee värkki Z:lla! Set-ap paljastaa kuskin  :Hymy: , viikon sisällä kaulaputkesta lähtee 3cm tai stemmi slämmäytyy, veikkaa tää...

Muoks: ...tai sit tohon löytyy pidempi satulaputki ...

----------


## ellmeri

> Pähee värkki Z:lla! Set-ap paljastaa kuskin , viikon sisällä kaulaputkesta lähtee 3cm tai stemmi slämmäytyy, veikkaa tää...
> 
> Muoks: ...tai sit tohon löytyy pidempi satulaputki ...



Veikkaan Thompsonin sellasta taakse nitkahtanutta,kellä olis sille halavalla. :Sarkastinen: 

Saapi nähä millo tulee meille näytille ja kaffittelemaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Katos prhn,
ei menny koeajo hukkaan vaikka siitä on jo *piip*sti aikaa. :Hymy: 

Pähee vihretys
Just eilen tilasin semmottisen mutkatompsuniitin, oliko se enne?

----------


## ellmeri

> Katos prhn,
> ei menny koeajo hukkaan vaikka siitä on jo *piip*sti aikaa.
> 
> Pähee vihretys
> Just eilen tilasin semmottisen mutkatompsuniitin, oliko se enne?



Sademies nähäny taas etiäisiä, :Sarkastinen: oot sä welho!

----------


## St0neyNut1

^
Juu sitä Thomsoninmutkaa jo speksattiinkin siihen. Myös toi takavaihtaja vaihtunee Saintiin. Nii ja viel hyihyi kammetkin varmaan vaihtuu ja ja ja.....  :Sarkastinen:  
Kyllähän te tiiätte  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Tää tilas sen kanssa, ja varmaannii samasta paikasta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

öhöm. Niin ne ajat ja ajatukset muuttuu. Joitakin vuosia sitten jo nykyisin setälenkeillä kuopatulla ns. puomin starttipaikalla
oli Z:n kanssa puhetta silloin vielä todella uudesta pelistä nimeltä Paksupyörä. Silloin ajomestari iso Z piti moista värkkiä turhana. :Cool:  Komea on kyllä herran pulska, toivottasti itse herra on sentään pysynyt sorjana. Siitäkin on jo aika tovi, kun on herran viimeksi nähnyt, en edes muista missä.

Vinkkinä sedille joilla on yhtä kevyt lompakko kun mulla. Saintille on puolta halvempi vaihtoehto olemassa nimeltä Zee ja on vissiin ihan hyväksi havaittu tapaus, kuten kaikki Shimanon tekeleet, tosin onkin sitten kymppisarjaa. Mulle on tulossa moinen plussallinen takavaihtaja kesäpyörään, josta kuoriutuu kevääällä 1*10. Päivitin Turskaan uudet kiekot, jarrut, ja vaihdepalikoita niin ei tarvitse pariin vuoteen harkita uutta pyörää.

----------


## mutanaama

Kävin eilen työmatkan ohessa ajamassa korpipolun (lähtö golfradan vierestä paloheinässä) ja oli tallottu tasaiseksi ja kovaksi. Parissa paikassa oli vähän lipsuttu, mutta muuten oli täysillä ajettavissa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nostetaas aihetta hieman pyöräily aiheisella postauksella: Sunnuntai?

----------


## kolistelija

> Nostetaas aihetta hieman pyöräily aiheisella postauksella: Sunnuntai?



Näyttää aika lumiselta. Mutta ei välttis huono idea välillä vähän ajaakin...

----------


## Marsusram

Huomenna saattaa olla klupilaisia Überstössä lenkillä. 
..vaikka aika hiljaisilta on näyttäneet läskittömien lenkit näillä lumilla..

----------


## Shimaani

Vastahan me viime suntaakina ajeltiin mutta juu, alustavasti kyllä. :Hymy:   Uskaltaakohan nuille koiranulkoiluilutuspoluille huomenna ollenkaan.....?

----------


## PaH

> Uskaltaakohan nuille koiranulkoiluilutuspoluille huomenna ollenkaan.....?



~ kaikki sen kulman polut kantaa myös jalkamiehen äs of nau. Ei uppova tennari enää.
Ja ovatten huomenna varmasti vielä kowempia. Polunreunat ei vielä kanna, huomenna ehkä jo. 
Ryhtyvät pliukkaiks nuo enempi tallotut (=tasasemmat) polut, päällä kerros enempi tai vähempi tasasta jäätä.

Tommonen siittä sit lopulta tuli, ei tartte enää säätää. Jarruttimet saattaa vaihtua, mut muuten se on tosa.

----------


## mutanaama

No on pähee *semmottinen peukku tähän*

----------


## kmw

^^Ärjyn näköinen ja oloinen. *semmottinen isompi peukku*

----------


## ellmeri

Ensimmäinen,toinen ja kolomas kerta *Peukku*

----------


## Timppa H

Erittäin hyvän värinen  :Leveä hymy:  ja ärtsyn hyvän näköinen.

----------


## marco1

^^^^Yritetty ajaa liian kapeasta kolosta kun tanko on pahasti kärsinyt? Ja samaan puuhun jäi vaihteetkin...

Koipi siedettävä, öökkiremppa about valmis ja paikallisbussissa liukastumisesta toivuttu osittain, tarttee kohta keksiä seuraava excuse ajamattomuudelle?

----------


## HC Andersen

Tekosyy on aina ollut hyvä excuse.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... se on tosa.
> *nipskuva*



Jättiärjypähee

----------


## HC Andersen

+1           .

----------


## ellmeri

> .



Tänään käwin Z-sedän pöörää kokeilemassa ja rullailtiin Sherwoodin metsissä,kiva peli ja taittui mutkat nätisti. :Hymy: 
Wuoden eka bonk-fiilis,ihan loppu. :Irvistys:

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuis oli tuo huominen, mietin hieman Nuuksiota. Autossa olisi tilaa yhdelle halukkaalle.

----------


## PaH

> ^^^^Yritetty ajaa liian kapeasta kolosta kun tanko on pahasti kärsinyt? Ja samaan puuhun jäi vaihteetkin...?



Toi 45asteen kulma kaffoissa on hjuva, tuntuu liki suoralta tuo sen jälkeen kun puolisen vuotta ajelin droppitangolla. Titecin vastaava 710mm:n vaihtu tuohon Jonesin minikokoseen - leveys äkseemäinen 660mm - ja jotenkin tuo istuu vielä somemmin käsiin. Vaihdeosasia on hyllyllä parin pyörän tarpeet, mut aikas kaukaiselta tuntuis ajatus moisia tuohonkaan ripustella. Näissä mäkilöissä riittää yleensä yksikin vaihde.





> Kuis oli tuo huominen, mietin hieman Nuuksiota. Autossa olisi tilaa yhdelle halukkaalle.



Mullon aamusta lumityövuoro, määrästä riippuu paljonko se ottaa aikaa. Noux olis soiva vaihtoehto ja polut siellä löytynee jos mitään hirmudumppia ei tule, mut häätyy kahtoo tilanne ja aikautus aamulla.

Ainii. Polkuset oli tänään talven kowimmassa kunnossa. Kehäteiden välissä pyöriessäkin sai aikaa haaskaantumaan liki 6h. Paljon oli porukkaa poluilla, yhtään paksupyörää enkä yhtään nastakumitonta kummiskaan nähny.

----------


## HC Andersen

Voidaanhan me myös ajaa täällä kehäteiden sisäpuolella ja lähtöpaikkana tuttu ja turvallinen munqqis, lähtöaika voidaan tarkentaa esim. aamu ysiltä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Voidaanhan me myös ajaa täällä kehäteiden sisäpuolella ja lähtöpaikkana tuttu ja turvallinen munqqis, lähtöaika voidaan tarkentaa esim. aamu ysiltä.

----------


## kolistelija

Munqqis ois khyl taas vaihteeks sopivampi, vaikka nuuks ois kans pähee. Centralparkenista on vaan sen verran helpompi jättää kesken jos tuntuu siltä ettei tauti oo vielä riittävästi ohi.

Ennustan törkeän hywää ajokeliä jos sopiva pakkaslumimäärä peittää kivikovat polut...

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli munqqis it is, käykö tuo lähtöajan aamuinen tarkistus kaikille?

----------


## PaH

Starttiajan täsmäytys amusella ynnä munkkis pashaa tälle aineskin. Polkuset voipi olla aikas willissä kunnossa sikäli kun lumi sataa kugellager-ryyninä noiden jääpinnoitettujen spoorien päälle, mut mikäs sen mukavempaa kun luisuttelu.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Ainii. Polkuset oli tänään talven kowimmassa kunnossa. Kehäteiden välissä pyöriessäkin sai aikaa haaskaantumaan liki 6h. Paljon oli porukkaa poluilla, yhtään paksupyörää enkä yhtään nastakumitonta kummiskaan nähny.



Juups,
koska lumisadetanssini tais onnistua tavallista paremmin taidan olla luovassa puuhassa huomenna kun pomo jo antoi etukäteisvaroituksen aamuisesta herätyssoitosta.  Varuiksi kävin ulkoiluiluttamassa Tinbrediä eli Harmaavaaraa™ lähinurkkain ja Katoavan Metsän™ jääränneillä reippaan kolmisen tuntia ja Reetunkostot oli ihan paikallaan.  Hirmupito löytyi kun vähän tsuhhautteli pahaa ilimaa venttileistä ja sit alkoi jäykkäperäpää jo inan verran muljahdella - 0.78bar on ehkä vähän sisärengastetulle 2,3" nakkerolle vaan eipä lumikärmes kuitenkaan purrut vaikka välillä vähän kolahteli.
Kyllä se elämä vaan on ihmisen parasta aikaa :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mää siellä linjojen alla tihrustelinkin, notta milläs nää jäljet on tänne jätetty. Kovin oli nopeassa kunnossa polkuset, vaikka sloon nurkalta olikin hiukka röykkystä nousta mäjelle. Mutta muuten linjanaluset ja tiilerilta lenkit suuntaan jos toiseen oli kovin nopiat.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ehdotan kello 11, täytyy vielä tehdä hieman lumitöitä ennen kun pääsee ulos leikkimään.

----------


## PaH

11 on hyvä aika, ilmaannun sit paikalle eli en. Mulla luoviin töihin meni vaan 3h. Josko nyt aamukahvia.

----------


## kolistelija

Klo 11 siis. Jään heti kaffeelle jos siirtymä tekee köhinää... pääsepähän ainakin ulos.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kolistelijalle ja Pahikselle kiitos mukavasta lenkistä, pahiksen keskeytksen jälkeen kisailtiin kolistelijan kanssa siitä kumpi saa tehtyä enemmän läskipyöräilijän kuvioita polun reunaan, mä taisin voittaa 5-3. Kaaduin Ukrainapolulla Mutiksen tekemään kraateriin, se oli melko syvä.

----------


## kolistelija

HC teki ilmeisesti replikoi mutiksen lipat ihan 1:1, sen verran hyvin sopi siihen muna-asennon muotoiseen koloon.  :Leveä hymy: 

Meikäläisen taidoilla oli alussa vähän hakemista. Helpotti kummasti Pahiksen geometriaopetuksen jälkeen. Nyt ymmärrän ettei pyörä käänny jos kaikki paino on takarenkaalla. Munqqis to Munqqis tuli kilsoja 13,2km ja sehän oli ihan sopiva tällä säällä, taidolla ja kunnolla. Siirtymätkin oli aika hauskoja, aamulla auraamaton pyörätie oli helppo ajaa mutta iltapäivällä oli ihmeen vaikeaa.

----------


## PaH

Kiitos ja anteeks. Laitoin vetämättömän olon eilisen pyöräilyn + aamuisten lumitöiden piikkiin, mut lievää lämpöähän tuo vaan oli/on. Lepopäivää tästä ei kerenny tulla ku kilkuttimen uusiokeulan kaulaputki tartti lyhentää ja tri sykerö-pyörä (jones) laittaa ajokuntoon, joten testinsäätölenkillä sai sitten hihitellä erimuotoisia kuoppia ukrainassa. Kiitos. Emmä kyllä kahdeksaa sieltä löytäny, vai teittekö ihan yhteismonttuja?

Uutta lunta ukrainassa -


edit: mun säätämössä on musta aukko. Se on syöny nyt yhden Formula One-jarrusetin ja yhdet Canfield Bros:n polkusimet. ***tu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kaaduttiin me muuallakin, mutta mä käytin myös mutiksen tekemää poteroa.

----------


## Shimaani

Ai tänään oli menossa mukana lumienkelikuoro? :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kolistelija

> Kiitos ja anteeks. Laitoin vetämättömän olon eilisen pyöräilyn + aamuisten lumitöiden piikkiin, mut lievää lämpöähän tuo vaan oli/on.



Jaa, mä luulin et mulla oli kondis noussu ku sykkeet pysy maltillisina. Se olikin vaan Pahiksen vakionopeudensäädin joka reistaili.  :Vink: 




> Ai tänään oli menossa mukana lumienkelikuoro?



Olihan sitä vähän ilmassa. Kai siinä tuli muutama enkelikin tehtyä samalla kun kikatteli hangessa (Ei missään nimessä samassa kuopassa, eikä edes samaan aikaan. Ei edes sillain ei homolla miehekkäällä tavalla.).  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Oli Cafe Haviksen ikkunat sen verran pimeät, jotta jätin vaan etuoven eteen reilumman puoleiset renkaanjäljet. No nyt taitavat jäljet jo olla hangen alle jääneet.

----------


## ellmeri

> Oli Cafe Haviksen ikkunat sen verran pimeät, jotta jätin vaan etuoven eteen reilumman puoleiset renkaanjäljet. No nyt taitavat jäljet jo olla hangen alle jääneet.



Muijalle sanoinkin että kuka prkl! tullu tartuttamaan läskirengas-kuumetta. :Leveä hymy:  Arvasin että sää se olit,yritä uudelleen vaikka tänään ja tuu ihailee mun uutta keulaa..

Ihme kuvio sulla renkaissa mikä rengas.Olit jatkanut eteenpäin ja aamulla näin samaa kuviota kun töihin menin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ihmeellisen kuvion jättää jälkeensä "Kelluja" niminen rengas, joita Taiwanin tytöt valmistaa ja Onni Wanni markkinoi.

Jos ja kun tänään nousen satulaan kurvaan Havikselle päin. Eilen en olisi edes porstuaan uskaltanut tulla, kun olin sen verran märkä. Kupposta kuumaa mokkaa en olisi voinnut edes ulkona nauttia, kun olisi samasta syystä tullut kylmä.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ihmeellisen kuvion jättää jälkeensä "Kelluja" niminen rengas, joita Taiwanin tytöt valmistaa ja Onni Wanni markkinoi.
> 
> Jos ja kun tänään nousen satulaan kurvaan Havikselle päin. Eilen en olisi edes porstuaan uskaltanut tulla, kun olin sen verran märkä. Kupposta kuumaa mokkaa en olisi voinnut edes ulkona nauttia, kun olisi samasta syystä tullut kylmä.



Voi meillä sisällä juuwa kahvit ja makkarasoppaa tarjolla qu mummo teki.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kas mitä se postiljooni toi...

----------


## elasto

Onks toi niinku hyvä?!

----------


## HC Andersen

Mistä mä sen muka tietäisin? Kokeilin Shimaanin hieman vanhempaa El Guapoa eikä se mitenkään vastenmieliseltä tuntunut, jos toi on paska niin saahan siitä tehtyä olut tölkejä.

----------


## juminy

> Onks toi niinku hyvä?!



Riittää kun ite on, niin voi ostaa vähän kehnompaakin. Tulee säästöä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Kas mitä se postiljooni toi...
> *komistusnips*



 Tuosta tulee vallan hieano. :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onhan tuo kaunis runko, mutta mun makuun keskiö on liian matalalla. Näillä taidoilla keskiö ja kammet hakkasi liian usein kiviin ja kantoihin, kun Juminyn Guapolla tein
kunnollisen kolmen tunnin testilenkin .

----------


## Shimaani

Ennen kivet ja kannotkin oli matalampia :Cool:

----------


## marco1

Hmpff, tuon Tiitun 10v vanhempi esi-isä tuolla varastossa täytynee kunnostaa ajokuntoon kesäksi.





> Onhan tuo kaunis runko, mutta mun makuun keskiö on liian matalalla. Näillä taidoilla keskiö ja kammet hakkasi liian usein kiviin ja kantoihin, kun Juminyn Guapolla tein
> kunnollisen kolmen tunnin testilenkin .



Korjattu uudempiin ja Juminylla on vissin edelleen se matala keula?

----------


## juminy

> Korjattu uudempiin ja Juminylla on vissin edelleen se matala keula?



Edelleenkään ihan varma onko se miten hyvä korjaus, ite en vaiha, vaikka ehkä vaihtaisivatkin! 150mm Sektor ja asteen Slackset. 170mm kammet. Sinänsä joku 10mm keulan joustomatkaa lisää ei tee just mitään eroa käytännössä, mutta tais olla esim. Lyrikissä enempi mittaa vaikka jousi pohojasa, että siinä voi sitte tulla jotain käytännön merkitystäkin. Emt, ajamalla nää selviää mikkä toimii kellekin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

"Korjattu uudempiin ja Juminylla on vissin edelleen se matala keula?[/QUOTE]

Juu, Jussilla oli kyllä vain 150 mm keula. Tuo "korjaus" tuotannossa ei vissiin ole mennyt ihan tuubiin.

Tuolla MTBR:llä on hauskaa ajan viihdettä lukea tuota värssyä matalasta keskiöstä. Oikeudellakin jo uhataan.  :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olen tietoinen että toi on matalampi kun mun nykyinen, mutta kun on taas tullu ajettua tuolla matalalla paksuttimella niin on tottunut tuohon kolisteluun. Mitä mä olen maailmalta lukenut niin 170mm keula & kammet sekä ulkoinen alempi ohjainlaakeri pitäis olla aika toimiva. Aika näyttää miltä toi sitten tuntuu.

----------


## juminy

> Tuolla MTBR:llä on hauskaa ajan viidettä lukea tuota värssyä matalasta keskiöstä. Oikeudellakin jo uhataan.



Onse vaikeeta. Kohta varmaan kääntyy trendi - mun perässä ne yleensä tulee nää jutut -  ja sitte mittaillaan missä on liian korkea keskiö. Mä tuun varmaan sitte joskus kesällä testaamaan sen Fattyn vaikka mätiksen maisemiin tms. Tai siis lupaan tai uhkaan tulla ja ens talvena samat puheet. Teoista niin väliks.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tule vaan, mutta kesällä kun kivet on näkyvillä ajetaan vaan pyörällä jossa on n. 35 cm korkealla oleva keskiö.  :Hymy: 
Lamppusi on pakattuna ja paijattuna laatikossaan odottaen hesalaista noutajaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä oon myös lukenut noita MTBR:än juttuja, osittain huvittuneena.

----------


## juminy

On-One muuten myy just sitä mitä lupaa: _Frames - So wrong, it's right_

Mä voin tulla Alpinella sinne, niin pääset testaamaan sen ja mä Fattyn. Sit kun lumet on poijjes ja sää lempeä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Alpine kelpaa hyvinki. Vedettiinkö tuo uusi satsi Guopoa pois myynnistä, kun hoksasivat että ei nytkään tuotanto mennyt piirustusten mukaan?

----------


## marco1

Eikös RockMachine ollut keskiöltään korkein noista porukan pyöristä mitä joskus zoomailtiin.. no pääasia että on mukavaa, vaihtaisin runkoa itsekin jos nyt pystyisi, ei sillä että nykyinen olisi vajavainen vaan siksi että siihen on tarttunut niin perkl huono tuuri.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu minäkin olisin halunnut/ostanut vanhan mallisen muovi Meta Vitosen  Factory-varusteisen runkosetin Kommarilta halvalla , mutta kun sen peräpää ei niele 
reiluja renkaita, niin jäi ostamatta. Ajetaan vaan vanhalla ja päivitetään sitten tulevaisuudessa suoraan 650b:n tai jopa 29":n.

----------


## apa

Loistokas runko HCllä, nyt vaan rokkikone taulunraameihin seinälle , kullitetuin raamein

----------


## apa

tämä vielä arpoo . hmm olisko ydinpomminkestävä mega am vaiko tra....ion "..vert" .mut menee kyl toi dunekin vielä ihan mainiosti =) ku uuven keulan siihen täräyttää. Eihä lyrikisä mitää vikaa oo mut ku muutki ostaa X-Fuusioneita

----------


## PaH

Hyvä tuosta hooceen guanosta tulee. Iskari jyrkempään reikään, anglesetti tai ~14mm stäkillä oleva alakuppi ja >555mm korkuinen keula niin jopas rokkaa.

----------


## ellmeri

Kiitokset Kuntoilialle koeajosta,ei meinannu uni tulla silmään,mummo haluis samanlaisen...*Hmmm* mistä rahat? :Nolous:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ollos hyvä vaan Ellmeri . Se on viikinkilotto päivä tänään. Pehmeät kyydit antoi kyllä tuo sinun Ellusi ja arvaappa ku vähän hämmästyin, kun heti ekana tuli lähimetsässä tismaalleen samanlaisilla runkomuodoilla varustettu Ellu vastaan.

----------


## Marsusram

Näkyy tänään olevan vielä hyvät poluntallauskelit. 
Lompsottimet odottelee kotona.
Sitten tuleekin pakkasta loppuviikoksi ja rännit on kuin betonia, saattaisi jopa tulla hankikanto.

edit: Kotimatkalla totesi että vanhat pohjat löytyy vielä ilman tamppaajia sen viimeisen lumentulon alta kun vaan puskee menemään. Väliin vähän vauhti tahtoi hyytyä kun jalkamiehet olivat tehneet uudet eksytysjäljet vanhan umpiuran viereen.

----------


## PaH

> edit: Kotimatkalla totesi että vanhat pohjat löytyy vielä ilman tamppaajia sen viimeisen lumentulon alta kun vaan puskee menemään. Väliin vähän vauhti tahtoi hyytyä kun jalkamiehet olivat tehneet uudet eksytysjäljet vanhan umpiuran viereen.



Oliks ne sun ne BFL jäljet tulkintieltä katoavan mettän läpi mäjelle ja sieltä länteen päin?

----------


## Marsusram

> Oliks ne sun ne BFL jäljet tulkintieltä katoavan mettän läpi mäjelle ja sieltä länteen päin?



Sieltä tuli oikaistua ja BFL oli alla.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ollos hyvä vaan Ellmeri . Se on viikinkilotto päivä tänään. Pehmeät kyydit antoi kyllä tuo sinun Ellusi ja arvaappa ku vähän hämmästyin, kun heti ekana tuli lähimetsässä tismaalleen samanlaisilla runkomuodoilla varustettu Ellu vastaan.



Jaahas olisko ollu se yx Ellun Jokerilla ajava? ei oo näkyny aikoihin.

----------


## PaH

> Sieltä tuli oikaistua ja BFL oli alla.



Sullon vikurit BFL:t ku tommosia kurveja tekee alamäjessä  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Sullon vikurit BFL:t ku tommosia kurveja tekee alamäjessä



Lou'ta odotellessa saa sladitella. :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Lojuuko jollakin 30,9mm satulatolppia ylimääräisinä nurkissa, hissitolppa oilsi bueno.

----------


## kolistelija

> Lojuuko jollakin 30,9mm satulatolppia ylimääräisinä nurkissa, hissitolppa oilsi bueno.



Mulla on joku tolppa, pitää iltapäivällä mitata oliko se 30,9 vai 31,x millinen. Luulen että 30,9, mutta hissiä siinä ei ole.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu lipaston kätköissä lojuu laatikossaan KS:n kaukosäädöllä oleva setback mallinen 125  mm liikkuva tolppa. Se on ollut hyvin pienellä käytöllä, kun minä en hokannut sen tarpeellisuutta omiin ajoihin. Se ei tilaa juurikaan vie eli siitä ei ole mikään pakko päästä eroon hinnalla millä hyvänsä, mutta oikeanlaista korvausta vastaan siitä voin luopua.

----------


## elasto

> Mistä mä sen muka tietäisin? Kokeilin Shimaanin hieman vanhempaa El Guapoa eikä se mitenkään vastenmieliseltä tuntunut, jos toi on paska niin saahan siitä tehtyä olut tölkejä.



No kerro sit ku tiiät!  :Leveä hymy:  Olis nimittäin ihan mielenkiintonen vaihtoehto.

----------


## kolistelija

Huominen aamupäivä on ilmatieteenlaitoksen mukaan karmivan kylmä. Ajaa voisi, jos puolen päivän jälkeen näyttää lämpiävän...

EDIT:
Aini, HååSeelle info tolopasta. Tommottinen.

----------


## Shimaani

Veli Hooceen kera turistiin että voitais lähteä kaakkaonjuontilenkille muttei ennen kello yhtätoista, Forecakin on samaa mieltä.   Jos vaikka puoliltapäivin Munkkikoskelta?  Kävin tänään Turbonuuskun™ kera esiinskouttaamaassa paksuttimillepasseleita helmipolkurännejä joilla kapianakkisia tunkkaavat pillahtaa itkuun...

----------


## HC Andersen

Munqqis käy mulle hyvin ja puoliltapäivin passaa loistavasti.

----------


## HC Andersen

> EDIT:
> Aini, HååSeelle info tolopasta. Tommottinen.



Ota toloppa mukaan lenkille niin mä otan tupon rahaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Menikös mun tarjous ohi , ku olin kriittinen meksikaania kohtaan :Kieli pitkällä: . Hinta ei olisi ollut paha, ykönen ja tuplanollat.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Menikös mun tarjous ohi , ku olin kriittinen meksikaania kohtaan. Hinta ei olisi ollut paha, ykönen ja tuplanollat.



Ei sun tarjousta olla sivuutettu, mä olen edelleen ostamassa hissitolpan, mutta mä veikkaan että se menee ens kuuhun että on rahaa, mikä KS:ä toi sun oli ja minkä mittainen. Jos se osoittautuu passeliksi niin voin sen ostaa poies.

----------


## Roces

Moro. Laitan ny tähän ketjuun kysymykseni, koska teillä on selkeesti Ylästön suunnallakin polut hallussa. Eli kysymys kuuluu: Pääseekö Pukkivuorentieltä tai lähinurkilta mettän kautta Silvolantien alkuun (eli tulee mettästä ulos Ylästöntielle)? Lähteekö Pukkivuorentieltä hyvin polkuja vai pitääkö vaan tietää "paras polku". Yleensä oon kääntynyt Tulkintieltä alikulun kautta pöpelikköön ja tullut tullut taas asutuksen pariin Peltovuorenkujan nurkilta. Osaisko joku antaa vähän ajovinkkejä? Toki kokeilemallahan ne sieltä löytyy. Kiitoksia, jos joku jaksaa vastata ja saa selvää mitä yritän tässä ettii...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tolpan informaatio KS i900r, mitta 385 mm, lasku 125 mm, halk 30,9.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Pääseekö Pukkivuorentieltä tai lähinurkilta mettän kautta Silvolantien alkuun ...



 Pääsee.
Lähe mukaan Setälenkille niin ei tartte ite ettiä ja harhailla siellä Katoavan Metsän™ nurkilla. 



> .... pitääkö vaan tietää "paras polku"...



 Se taas  on ihan päivästä, kelistä ja fiiliksestä kii - reittejä on aika monta.

Nimim.
_Kanta-asuja._

----------


## PaH

> ...Pääseekö Pukkivuorentieltä tai lähinurkilta mettän kautta Silvolantien alkuun ...



Pääsee. 
Ihan niitä renkaanjälkiä seuraamalla. Jos ei seta-lenkille eesty.

Nimim. 
vakituinen vieras

@S - "minttu se on joka miehen tiellä pitää"

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään just ihmeteltiin Turbonuuksun™ kera että kuka *piip* oli selvinpäin käynyt turvailemassa Sähkölinjan alla polun molemmin puolin.....  Tallustelin sit malliksi sen kovapohjaisen polku-uran heikkosilmäisemmellinnii näkyväks kun joku tampio oli tallonu uran sivuun.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vaikuttaa sellaiselta mitä mä tarviin, KS:ät on ainakin mulla toiminu hyvin tähän asti. Mä tarkistan vielä tuolla kiinteällä tolpalla sen oikean pituuden, jos se on ok niin voin sen sulta ens kuussa lunastaa poies.

----------


## Roces

Kiitoksia vastauksista! Pitänee joku kerta uskaltautua lenkille mukaan. Niiltä lenkeiltä voi ilmeisesti saada harmittoman ja kiusallisen välimaastossa olevan paksupyöräkuumeen  :Hymy: .

----------


## kolistelija

> Kiitoksia vastauksista! Pitänee joku kerta uskaltautua lenkille mukaan. Niiltä lenkeiltä voi ilmeisesti saada harmittoman ja kiusallisen välimaastossa olevan paksupyöräkuumeen .



Ei se ole vaarallista. Ei kaikki lenkille osallistuneet ole hankkinu paksupyörää... vielä.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Ai attans että -20 tuntuu ilkeälle. Koiraa piti lähes raahata perässä kun isäntä halusi käydä pellon reunassa tutkailemassa onkos hankikantoa. Ei ollut.

Munkkis puoliltapäivin voi olla vallan mahdollinen. Jos ei mua näy niin en ole siellä :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Mul ku on vieläkin tota röhää ja köhää, niin aattelin sanoo et tuun vaan käymää munkkiksella. Ehkä osaan olla lähtemättä poluille jos kerron tällain etukäteen ja julkisesti...

----------


## ellmeri

> Ai attans että -20 tuntuu ilkeälle. Koiraa piti lähes raahata perässä kun isäntä halusi käydä pellon reunassa tutkailemassa onkos hankikantoa. Ei ollut.
> 
> Munkkis puoliltapäivin voi olla vallan mahdollinen. Jos ei mua näy niin en ole siellä



Mä olin ja koiran kaa lenkillä ei oikeen jaksanu juosta willarin kyydissä ja syy selvisi*ripuli* heitettiin vajaa 15km:ä.
Mullakin painoi eilinen hallainwuoren lenkura. :No huh!:

----------


## kolistelija

> Mul ku on vieläkin tota röhää ja köhää, niin aattelin sanoo et tuun vaan käymää munkkiksella. Ehkä osaan olla lähtemättä poluille jos kerron tällain etukäteen ja julkisesti...



Joo. Niin varmaan...  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Kivaa oli sen mitä mukana olin.

----------


## ellmeri

Ilolan polut hyvässä kunnossa,taisi olla onnivannin jälkiä jota seurailin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Aluksi meitä oli 6 ja lopuksi enään 2 pientä neekeripoikaa, 25 kilsaa tuli puhelimeen matkaa. Kiitos kaikille seurasta.

Muoks: Ässä oli selkeesti pitkän ajotauon aikana unohtanut mitkä paikat ei mene ajamalla, nyt meni monta ennen ajamatonta *peuk*

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiva oli ajaa kun keuhkot ei rajoittanut matkantekoa. Lääkitys oli kohdillaan. Mulle tuli ovelta ovelle 33 km, kun lisäksi starttasin 10.30, jotta sain testattua miten ukko toimii.

Ellmeri, mä ja Onni Wanni on varmasti ajanut joka ikisen polun Ilolan lähimetsässä.

----------


## Shimaani

> .... Ässä oli selkeesti pitkän ajotauon aikana unohtanut mitkä paikat ei mene ajamalla, nyt meni monta ennen ajamatonta *peuk*



 Nooo, pohjalta ei pääse kuin ylöspäin.... :Cool:  Mehtäpöörääminenhän olis helppoa jos olis kuntoa ja osaamista  :Hymy: 
Onnistui melko hyvin tuo reitinvalinta - samaa polkua ei ajettu kahteen kertaan paitsi se 80m pätkä altaan reunaa ja sekin mentiin eri suuntaan.

t:
se kolmas neekeripoika

----------


## kmw

Talvilenkura ei tuosta paljon pysty paranemaan. Kiitokset veturille + ajoseuralle. Pari ihka uutta pätkääkin osui matkalle.

G-form maahantuoja on http://extremesports.fi/

----------


## PaH

Tää oli kai sit se neljännes neekeripoika, kiitos ja anteeks munkin puolesta. Oli oiva aika hypätä pois kuuden tunnin kohdalla kun pihaan oli vaan 50m matkaa. Hyvejä oli sekä kurvat että keli - olis luullu et enempikin olis poluilla ollu pyörän ulkoiluttujia, mut ei. Eiks tää juttu oo enää muodissa?

edt: tuosa taannoi känädän turneella havaitsin et noita G-formeja sai sieltä ihan joka fillari-/suksipuodista ja valikoimaa oli polvi- ja kyynärsuojien lisäks topattuja paitoja jne. Noi normipolvarit oli 45-55 CAD pari. Muutamalla parilla kasvatin omaakin stokkia.

----------


## JustinTime

Kohtasin tänään Ylästön soidinalueilla viiden yksilön  kanadanpyöräparven, ja pyydän nöyrimmästi anteeksi tahattomasti ylimieliseltä  kuulostanutta parven nopeuteen liittyvää sarkastista kommenttiani (=voin  ajella välillä hiljempaakin). Hiffasin sen hölmöyden melkein heti parven lähdettyä liikeelle, enkä enää kehdannut jäädä samalle ladulle.
Tiedän mitä siinä kävisi, jos oikeasti yrittäisin pysytellä kyseisen  parven perässä heidän rientonsa ajan. Lenkin loputtua parven jäsenten  marssiessa rinnat kaarilla suihkuun, soviteltaisiin minulle  happinaamaria samalla kun levyttäisin jossain hangella leuka kuolassa hien marinoimissa  vetimissäni - siis jos edes selviäisin loppuun asti.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Tuohon kohtaan aivan pirun hyvä letkautus.

Nimim. Letkan tokaeka

----------


## PaH

TsastInTaimin ei tartte anteeksipyydellä muuta kun heikkoa laskutaitoaan, parvessa oli tuolloin vielä kuusi jänestä.

Nimim. Letkan vikavika.

----------


## JustinTime

No niin, siinä todistusaineistoa^. Olin niin loppu, etten osannut enää edes laskea.

----------


## Shimaani

Niin ja sit me vielä ajettiin ihan väärin - jarruvaunu™ veti letkaa hitaasti mutta kankeasti. :Nolous: 
Käytiin hiukan ennen sinistä hetkeä Turbonuuskun™ kera nuilla ihanlähipoluilla ja voi herramakieasus - kuuden paksuttimen letka tasaa polunpinnan kertavedolla.  Supiväylä on ihan upea ränni ja samoin se yhdyspolku sieltä Valtaväylältä, aamulla ne molemmat oli vielä kuoppaa kuopan perässä.  Se metukoilla muhennettu polunpätkä Itäpellontien likellä vaatii lapiolla tasoitusta, ehkä jo huamenna innostuu moiseen hommaan, tänään ei jaksa.
Nyt vois sit syyä sen aamupalan.....

----------


## apa

> Ilolan polut hyvässä kunnossa,taisi olla onnivannin jälkiä jota seurailin?



Kävin myös Pe hyrräämässä näillä poluilla ja hyvin rullas

----------


## St0neyNut1

^
Eilen kävin Zipon ja Ruohonet80 kanssa Zipon parkkis - Mätis - Ilolan ABC - Mätis - Savio. Ruohonet80 suuntasi kotia Mätäkivenmäeltä ja me jatkettiin Ziponkaa kahville ABC:lle. Talven paras lenkki!!! Polut kuin asvalttia, aurinko paisto ja sopivan viileä ilma. Nyt voi hyvillä mielin päivystää tän viikon.

----------


## kyprok

> ^
> Eilen kävin Zipon ja Ruohonet80 kanssa Zipon parkkis - Mätis - Ilolan ABC - Mätis - Savio. Ruohonet80 suuntasi kotia Mätäkivenmäeltä ja me jatkettiin Ziponkaa kahville ABC:lle. Talven paras lenkki!!! Polut kuin asvalttia, aurinko paisto ja sopivan viileä ilma. Nyt voi hyvillä mielin päivystää tän viikon.



Aijaijai! Kuulostaa hyvältä lenkiltä, ainakin kelit oli kohillaan. Ens viikonloppuna uudelleen? Mä voin lähteä jarruksi mukaan :P

----------


## Pikuski

Eipä satuttu samoille poluille, olin Korskan porukan kans samoilla seuduilla eilen. Jos Stone ja kyprok menette ens viikonloppuna niin ilmoitelkaa. 

Mitenkäs sedät muuten ovat hoitaneet vakuutusasiat? Miul tuli loppusyksystä pieni hiusmurtuma ranteeseen -lääkäri sanoi, että ei haittaa menoa, paranee ittekseen. Mutta kai tässä pitäs jonkunlainen tapaturmavakuutus hankkia. Mistä kannaattaa ottaa tarjouksia vastaan?

----------


## marco1

^Kannattaa vertailla ja hommata kunnon vakuutukset, näköjään meikän tapaturmavakuutus (Nordea / Tryg, muuttuu kohta IF:ksi) onkin puutteellinen esim. kuntoutushoidon suhteen mutta toisaalta metsäpööräilyä ei katsottu lisämaksua vaativaksi erityisen vaaralliseksi lajiksi. 
Pitäisikin laittaa kuitit taas liikenteeseen, saa sieltä jonkun euron taas takaisin.

----------


## kolistelija

Mietin noita vakuutuksia viime vuonna. Oma yhtiö oli aika nihkeä kalustovaurioiden kohdalla. Henkilövahingon hoito kuuluu työterveydenhuollon soppariin. Ei kai tuossa ole minun tapauksessa mitään järkeä...

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Aijaijai! Kuulostaa hyvältä lenkiltä, ainakin kelit oli kohillaan. Ens viikonloppuna uudelleen? Mä voin lähteä jarruksi mukaan :P







> Eipä satuttu samoille poluille, olin Korskan porukan kans samoilla seuduilla eilen. Jos Stone ja kyprok menette ens viikonloppuna niin ilmoitelkaa. 
> 
> Mitenkäs sedät muuten ovat hoitaneet vakuutusasiat? Miul tuli loppusyksystä pieni hiusmurtuma ranteeseen -lääkäri sanoi, että ei haittaa menoa, paranee ittekseen. Mutta kai tässä pitäs jonkunlainen tapaturmavakuutus hankkia. Mistä kannaattaa ottaa tarjouksia vastaan?



Juu pistän mieleen. Voi olla että luovutan puolesvälis viikkoo päivystyksen työkaverille, ku ei vaan nappais  :Hymy:  Eli vois olla mahis lenkille tän viikonloppunakin. Katsotaan nyt.

Vakuutus mikä se on  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Pikuski

Minäkö luulin, et kaikilla on kaiken kattavat vakuutukset -kalustolle en ajatellutkaan, mutta ranteeni hoidettiin työterveyshuollossa, röntgen, ultraääni ja erikoislääkäri, mutta jos se olisi kaivannut operaation, niin olisin joutunut kunnalliseen jonoon........ja se kestää. Tämä työterveyslääkäri kehotti kyllä vakuutuksen ottamista. Toinen vaihtoehto on opetella ajamaan pystyasennoossa.(mun ongelma on se, että en vielä puolen vuoden harjoittelun jälkeen saa klapia lukkopolkimesta riittäävän nopeasti irti) Ikää on jo se verran, et toin wi-fi yhteys pätkii.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Minäkö luulin, et kaikilla on kaiken kattavat vakuutukset -kalustolle en ajatellutkaan, mutta ranteeni hoidettiin työterveyshuollossa, röntgen, ultraääni ja erikoislääkäri, mutta jos se olisi kaivannut operaation, niin olisin joutunut kunnalliseen jonoon........ja se kestää. Tämä työterveyslääkäri kehotti kyllä vakuutuksen ottamista. Toinen vaihtoehto on opetella ajamaan pystyasennoossa.(mun ongelma on se, että en vielä puolen vuoden harjoittelun jälkeen saa klapia lukkopolkimesta riittäävän nopeasti irti) Ikää on jo se verran, et toin wi-fi yhteys pätkii.



Noo jos totta puhutaan nii kyllä mä semmosen vakuutuksen meinaan hankkia. Kyllä sitä on tässä itsekin lennelty vaikka miten, vaikka nuori olenkin vielä. Rapatessa roiskuu vois sanoa  :Hymy:  Itse kuulun sairaskassaan joka kustantaa 75% lääkäri kuluista,lääkkeistä jne. Nii ei ole niin akuutti tuo vakuutus, itsensä telomisen suhteen.

----------


## ellmeri

Tossa aamusta kävin lääkärillä kun kropassa mustelmia vaikka en oo kaatuillukaan jne.

Viikko tuli lomaa ja täytyy koiraa lenkkeilyttää ja siinä samassa itekki saa vähän liikuntaa,mullakaan mitään erikoisia vakuutuksia mutta tuttu lääkäri jos pikaisen remontin tarvii kropassa korjattavax.

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla on vapaaehtoisia tapaturmavakuutuksia eri lajeille ja ihan nimettynä. Vaikka meidän mielestä me vaan pyöräillään metsässä, niin kaatuminen jyrkässä alamäessä voidaan tulkita DH-häröilyksi, eikä korvauksi tipu. Varsinkin jos vetäiset dropista turvallesi.

----------


## ellmeri

Työnantajan vakuutus korvaa jos on tapaturma tapahtunut yli 50km:ä kotoa eli jos hyvinkäällä  lippaa tai porvoossa eli kannattaa ajaa ensin pitempi siirtymä ennen muksahdusta. :Leveä hymy: 

Six mää ajan aina pitkät siirtymät.

----------


## mhelander

> Työnantajan vakuutus korvaa jos on tapaturma tapahtunut yli 50km:ä kotoa eli jos hyvinkäällä  lippaa tai porvoossa eli kannattaa ajaa ensin pitempi siirtymä ennen muksahdusta.
> 
> Six mää ajan aina pitkät siirtymät.



No selitys se on tuokin pitkille lenkeille, tai ehkä tekosyy. Kuten myös vakuutuksen korvaamattomuudelle. Nimittäin normi pulliaiselle ei tollanen vakuutus korvaa käytännössä mitään muita vahinkoja kuin oikeasti reissun päällä tapahtuneet...

----------


## St0neyNut1

Joo mä luovutin suosiolla päivystyksen pois. Liian hyvää keliä luvattu jaa *kauhee määrää hyviä syitä*  :Hymy:  Elikkäs viikoloppuna vois kattoa jotain lenkkiä, siittä lähempänä sitten. Arkipäivinä on jonkun verran muuta menoa esimerkiksi Corratecin Saint vipstaakin vaihto ja etuvaihtaja pois.

PS: Olivat sanoneet tolle kybällä tsygäiliälle shimanon varastolta et 9 speed Saint poistuu kuviosta ja et 10 speediäkään ei enää saaku shorttina. Perkele jos mä paskon ton medium vaihtajan nii mitäs sit tilalleku short ei sovi  :Irvistys:  Oliskohan se Zee sit mikä jatkaa tota 9speediä jne  :Sekaisin:

----------


## HC Andersen

> PS: Olivat sanoneet tolle kybällä tsygäiliälle shimanon varastolta et 9 speed Saint poistuu kuviosta ja et 10 speediäkään ei enää saaku shorttina. Perkele jos mä paskon ton medium vaihtajan nii mitäs sit tilalleku short ei sovi  Oliskohan se Zee sit mikä jatkaa tota 9speediä jne



Juuri tuon takia niitä hyviä osia pitää olla omassa varastossa.

Nimim.

Hamsteri :Nolous:

----------


## pte

> Kävin myös Pe hyrräämässä näillä poluilla ja hyvin rullas



Ilola Koivukylä akselilla on kyl kohtuu mukavasti ajettavaa polkuu ja kovat pohjat... Torstaina pääsee taas kaatuilemaan ja ihmetteleen  :Hymy:

----------


## apa

> Ilola Koivukylä akselilla on kyl kohtuu mukavasti ajettavaa polkuu ja kovat pohjat... Torstaina pääsee taas kaatuilemaan ja ihmetteleen



Tänään taas mentiin , hyvä nähdä muitakin pyörän ulkoiluttajia mestoilla  :Vink:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Juuri tuon takia niitä hyviä osia pitää olla omassa varastossa.
> 
> Nimim.
> 
> Hamsteri



Joo mietinkin et kaipa sitä pitää tilaa yks medium 9 speed Saint itelle varastoon. Vaikka enpä usko et tuo vanhakaan iha heti rikki menee. Jo 7 vaihtajan korvaketta tuhonnut ja sama vaihtaja ehjänä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Joo mietinkin et kaipa sitä pitää tilaa yks medium 9 speed Saint itelle varastoon. Vaikka enpä usko et tuo vanhakaan iha heti rikki menee. Jo 7 vaihtajan korvaketta tuhonnut ja sama vaihtaja ehjänä



**ttu kun niitä ei näytä saavan enää

----------


## HC Andersen

> **ttu kun niitä ei näytä saavan enää



Fillariosasta löytyy Saint 9v Medium varastosta, nopeat syövät hitaat...

----------


## mutanaama

Jahas, tarviikin sitten kysellä sieltäkin.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mul on ykskäytetty...

----------


## HC Andersen

Mul on vaan 2 käyttämätöntä lyhythäkkistä...

----------


## Matti S.

Asiahan ei minulle kuulu, mutta... Ebay saksa 1kpl, englanti 6kpl, google: shimano saint schaltwerk medium 9- schaltung löytyy useita...
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...0-9-fach-.html

----------


## mutanaama

Hmm, ebay oli viime viikolla nolla, amazon kanssa ja tuo saksa on vähän huonommin hallussa. 
Mutta täällä se tieto on  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

^ hää kun ostaa ekaks bike24:n / probikeshopin / rczbikeshopin stokit tyhjiks niin luulis vähäks aikaa vimpauttajia piisaavan

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nythän on hyvä hetki kaikkien vähemmän lihavien lompakon haltijoiden siirtyä kymppiaikakauteen ZEE-tuote sarjan myötä. Ei muuten tule edes kalliiksi, vaihdevipunen sisältää myös ulkokuoren ja nippelit alle 30,-, vaihtaja 55,- ja vaikkapa slx kymppipakka taitaa olla alle 40,-.  Ja tuossa tulee mukana tuo plussa ominaisuus eli vaihtimen jäykkyyttä voi säätää ja tuohan on vanhemmalle setämiehellä ihan must. :Hymy:

----------


## mhelander

> PS: Olivat sanoneet tolle kybällä tsygäiliälle shimanon varastolta et 9 speed Saint poistuu kuviosta ja et 10 speediäkään ei enää saaku shorttina.



Johan on mielenkiintoinen takavaihtaja. Täytyy vähän ottaa takaisin $haisse-arvostelussa... selvästi ei ole tullu paremman pään tuotteitaan katsottua sillä silmällä. Ja juutuubin perusteella triggerikahvatkin on jo hyvät.

Ei sen puoleen nojarissa on yleensä taittopyörä tai ketjuputki kampisarjan ja vaihtajan & pakan välissä jolloin tuo chain slap jää lähinnä hifistelypuolen ongelmaksi. Mutta tuo vaihtajan tapa nostaa rissat ylemmäs on kyllä järkevä.

Samaan pyrkii SRAM noilla maastovaihtajilla, X.9 9-vaihteinen mtb-malli nostaa häkin selvästi ylemmäs kuin 10-vaihteinen maantiemalli. Suurin piirtein sama X.7 kamppeella.

Verraten järkevää kun kivikossa ja kannokossa kolutaan. Muutenhan me ei näitä vaihtajia särjetä, vai ?

----------


## marco1

Minulla kiinnostaisi semmoinen viritys että joku oli saanut Sramin x.9 9spd -vivulla Zeen 10spd takavaihtajan toimimaan 9-pakalla. Joo, ei pitäisi toimia mitenkään mutta MTBR:ssä kuulemma toimii ihan hyvin, viimeistään lisäämällä prikan siihen kaapelipidikkeen päälle.

----------


## mhelander

> Minulla kiinnostaisi semmoinen viritys että joku oli saanut Sramin x.9 9spd -vivulla Zeen 10spd takavaihtajan toimimaan 9-pakalla. Joo, ei pitäisi toimia mitenkään mutta MTBR:ssä kuulemma toimii ihan hyvin, viimeistään lisäämällä prikan siihen kaapelipidikkeen päälle.



Luulen että käytännössä kaikki variaatiot voi saada toimimaan. Mutta voipi vaatia askartelua.

Miten olis Sheldonin vinkit noista kaapelin vetosuhteista ja Shiftmate tai Travel Agent vaijerin väliin ?

Ajattelin itse tekasta tollasen vetosuhdetta muuttavan rullan jos raaskin etuvetoon hommata SRAM:n vaihtajan mutta ohjata sitä Campy Doppler kitkavivulla ainakin aluksi. Jos sitten myöhemmin kestäis budjetti hommata myös TT500 tangonpää naksuvivut... tai jotkut muut joissa on sekä napsut että kitka.

----------


## marco1

Ei noilla ole tuohon sopivaa ja pointtihan olisi nimenomaan se ettei tartte mitään välikilluttimia. Kummasti tämä viritys tulee vaan mieleen silloin kun kuumeessa joten houkuttelevuus ei ehkä ole tarpeeksi korkea...

----------


## mhelander

> Ei noilla ole tuohon sopivaa ja pointtihan olisi nimenomaan se ettei tartte mitään välikilluttimia. Kummasti tämä viritys tulee vaan mieleen silloin kun kuumeessa joten houkuttelevuus ei ehkä ole tarpeeksi korkea...



Aina parempi jos ei välipalikoita tarvi. Etenkin maastossa ja kurassa jne. Periaatteessa laskemalla vipusuhteita homma voisi onnistua, jos noista linkatuista tietolähteistä on apua, tai empiirisestä itse mittaamisesta.

SRAM:n X.9 ja X.0 vaihtajia on myös kaupattu modattuna:



("Custom rear derailleur" -otsikon alla)

Tämmönenkin löyty aiheen tiimoilta... pahemmin lukematta.

Ja tämä jossa X.0 pelittää Campyn kahvojen kanssa tandemissa.

Eli vipusuhdetta muuttamalla, joko vaihdekahvassa, vaijerilla tai vaihtajassa homman saa aikaiseksi.

----------


## wiggum

> Minulla kiinnostaisi semmoinen viritys että joku oli saanut Sramin x.9 9spd -vivulla Zeen 10spd takavaihtajan toimimaan 9-pakalla. Joo, ei pitäisi toimia mitenkään mutta MTBR:ssä kuulemma toimii ihan hyvin, viimeistään lisäämällä prikan siihen kaapelipidikkeen päälle.



Marko ceellä: katohan tämä ketju.

----------


## Shimaani

Tupla Naten jäljet bongattu koiranulkoiluilutuspoluilta, naapurikylän Fätbäkkikö oli käynyt kertaamassa suntailenkiä?  Apropoo, onko vkl ajelusuunnitelmaa ajateltuna?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ainakin meinaan ajaa viikonloppuna, jonnekin kauemas tekis mieli kun nää lähipolut alkaa oleen aika lääst siison.

----------


## kolistelija

Mä voin yrittää päästä huomisen vapaapäivän aikana tollottamaan miltä nuo minun lähipolut näyttää. Tuurilla saan sen verran aikaa että voisin pyörähtää Keuhkot Kipiäks Vuorella ja Kipukossa tiedusteluretkellä. Joku tuossa jonkinaikaa sitten kertoili että siellä olisi aika hyvin polkua auki. Lauantai voisi olla ajopäivä, mikäli saan tiedustelun ja reitit tehtyä.

----------


## kmw

Vahva ehkä sekä lauantaille että sunnuntaille.

----------


## ahma

> Mä ainakin meinaan ajaa viikonloppuna, jonnekin kauemas tekis mieli kun nää lähipolut alkaa oleen aika lääst siison.



HC on hyvä ja tulee syvään itään, ainakin osa poluista menee huomattavasti helpommin läskillä. Tai hyvällä tekniikalla...

----------


## mutanaama

Mää voisin kans mennä jonneki muuvalle välillä.

----------


## PaH

> Tupla Naten jäljet bongattu koiranulkoiluilutuspoluilta, naapurikylän Fätbäkkikö oli käynyt kertaamassa suntailenkiä?  
> Apropoo, onko vkl ajelusuunnitelmaa ajateltuna?



Fätbäkkihän se. Loppu lenkillä valokin - siinä vaiheessa ku olis tarttenu laittaa pipopiko tulille, havaitsin päähän sijoittuneen valottoman version.

Noux olis listalla, nyt ei vaan ole tietoa missä kunnossa ne kelkkijälkibaanat on.

----------


## kmw

Onkos kolistelijan kryptisesti nimikoidut lähipolut jossakin Hertsikan ja Jakomäen välillä? Ko. setti voisi kiinnostaa kun oon siellä vain kerran poikennut näillä lumilla.

----------


## kolistelija

> Onkos kolistelijan kryptisesti nimikoidut lähipolut jossakin Hertsikan ja Jakomäen välillä? Ko. setti voisi kiinnostaa kun en vielä näillä lumilla ole siellä käynyt.



Kyl, juuri tuo väli. Jakiksen kaistalekin liittyy siihen kohtuullisella vaivalla. Päiväsuunnitelma meni kuitenkin hieman mönkään kun toiselle pojista tuli pientä kuumetta. Toivottavasti ehdin vielä tehdä rundin, kun en millään viitsisi ottaa taakalleni vetovastuuta ilman mitään hajua polkujen määrästä ja kunnosta.

----------


## Lare

Maanantain havaintoja Idästä: Hallainvuori priimaa, jopa ei-mainstream polut auki. Bonarina jännä lasku Viikin pellonsuuntaan. Kivikko myös ok. Jakis on ollut koko talven sangen hyvä. Fasun suolla valinnan varaa ja Mellari/Länkkäri myös ok.

----------


## ellmeri

Tänks Lare tiedosta..Hallainvuori oli viikonloppuna nopeassa kunnossa.

Kukahan tutunolonen EVIL kuski tuli vastaan? jossain nähäny*hmmmm*

----------


## ahma

> Maanantain havaintoja Idästä: Hallainvuori priimaa, jopa ei-mainstream polut auki. Bonarina jännä lasku Viikin pellonsuuntaan. Kivikko myös ok. Jakis on ollut koko talven sangen hyvä. Fasun suolla valinnan varaa ja Mellari/Länkkäri myös ok.



Ja syvästä idästä: Salmenkallio tuttuun tapaan priimaa lähes koko talvi. Uutuutena polku, joka vie aina jousiampujien kentälle asti. Viikinkihaudan lasku huonompi kuin aiempina vuosina. Ripasaaressa priimaa mönkijäuraa ja polkua reiluksi tunniksi. Landbossa kuukausi sitten yllättävänkin hyvin ajettavaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> HC on hyvä ja tulee syvään itään, ainakin osa poluista menee huomattavasti helpommin läskillä. Tai hyvällä tekniikalla...



Onneksi tuo kapeanakkinen on tällä hetkellä palasina säätämön lattialla, niin sillä ei tartte ajaa. Sunnuntai vois olla hyvä ajankohta syvän idän seikkailulle, aikaa koko päivä.





> Hallainvuori ajoa



Lauantai sopisi mulle joskus 11-12 kun lähden aamusta Hyvinkäälle koirauimalaan vanhaa Herraa uittamaan.

----------


## kolistelija

Hallainvuori oli siinä kunnossa että voi risteillä ihan miten haluaa, siellä saa ehkä noin tunnin kulumaan ja takin tyhjäksi. Polut ovat niin nopeat että sen ajaa hetkessä päädystä päätyyn, joten nousumetrejä tulee todella nopeasti. Siellä on kiva aja pätkät kaksi kertaa, molempiin suuntiin. Kivikossa tuuli ja lumisade oli tehny tuhojaan eikä ehjää reittiä oikein saanut tehtyä.

Mä tairan lauvantaina tehdä nopean mutta raskaan pyörähdyksen Hallainvuoressa...

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Lauantai sopisi mulle joskus 11-12 kun lähden aamusta Hyvinkäälle koirauimalaan vanhaa Herraa uittamaan.



Mulla on koko allas varattuna perstaina kello 1600.  Kahen oman lisäksi mahtuu yksi vanha jos kiinnostaa. Ja lauvantaiaamu sopii tännennii.

----------


## HC Andersen

Perstain koiranuitto ei passaa koska mulla on työmaapalaveri, lauantain uitto on täynnä.

----------


## Shimaani

On täänyprkl ku työ haittaa harrastamista....

----------


## mutanaama

Puoltoista viikkoa ajotaukoa ilman sairastelua tekee hyvää palautukselle näemmä. 2h sileän pinnan ajoa tiileristä itään ja pohjoiseen.
Hienot enkelikuviot oli joku tehnyt linjojen alle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> Hienot enkelikuviot oli joku tehnyt linjojen alle



Saattoipa olla mun. Mut ei se mun vika ollut, se oli noi muut ku aiheutti sen...  :Sarkastinen: 
 Korpipolulla on muuten varmaan vieläkin mutiksen muotoinen potero ja aika ikävä renkaanjälki jota seuraamalla pääsee kokeilemaan onko oma jälki samanlainen.  :Leveä hymy: s

----------


## kyprok

> Hienot enkelikuviot oli joku tehnyt linjojen alle



Minä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

Mää tänään yhden isomman kuopan sain aikaiseksi. Paha on mönkiä ylös pehmeästä hangesta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tulihan taas eilen illalla nysvättyä pimeässä ja ahtaassa kellarissa pyöriä. Voin suoraan sanoa, että olen kateellinen niille joilla on muutaman neliön valoisa ja lämmin säätämö. Voisi yhdessä paikassa suorittaa kaiken tarvittavan. No huomenna taas lotto vetämään.
Kädetön kotiasentaja oli sitten saanut kevynnyssisureiden asennuksessa Fattyn taka gummiin ihan uskomattoman suuren pysty heiton, joka tuntui ahterissä puhtaallla klv:lla ajaessa kunnon "potkuna". Asennus moka korjaantui hyvin, kun pumppasin 2,5 bar paineet ja odotin tovin.  Sen jälkeen pikalenkki kiristyvässä pakkasessa omasta kunnollisesta säätämös-tä haaveillen.

----------


## ellmeri

> Tulihan taas eilen illalla nysvättyä pimeässä ja ahtaassa kellarissa pyöriä. Voin suoraan sanoa, että olen kateellinen niille joilla on muutaman neliön valoisa ja lämmin säätämö. Voisi yhdessä paikassa suorittaa kaiken tarvittavan. No huomenna taas lotto vetämään.
> .



Laitethan kimppalöttö vetämhään ja ruwetaan sulle järkhäämän uutta säätämöä.
Ajelin tossa yhenaikhaan siitä teitin säätämön ohi mummolaan.
Sitä vaan jos Hansdämpin kuvion tunnistat kewyenliikenteen väylältä. :Sarkastinen: 
Se on muuten kivaa reeniä kun lähtee seuraa jotain jälkeä,kaikilla jäljillä on oma tarinansa.

----------


## elasto

> Se on muuten kivaa reeniä kun lähtee seuraa jotain jälkeä,kaikilla jäljillä on oma tarinansa.



Mä seurasin eilen työmatkalla ISP:n jälkiä ja vasta ihan loppumatkasta tajusin, että ne oli mun omat jäljet edelliseltä päivältä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ahma

Jos Syvä-Itä ja sunnuntai kiinnostaa niin voi tarjota aborginaalioppaan sunnuntaina klo 10, max 3 tuntia. Muuten ajan itsekseni (taas).

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mä ainakin meinaan ajaa viikonloppuna, jonnekin kauemas tekis mieli kun nää lähipolut alkaa oleen aika lääst siison.



Soukka, ehkä?

----------


## St0neyNut1

Myin eilen tuon pois kaverille. Eipä ole täs pari vuotta muuta tehny tuoku koristanu parveketta  :Hymy:  Nyt voin ruveta suunnitelemaan fättistä seuraavaa talvea ajatellen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Tää päivystää huomenna lauvantaina Kivikossa Ylläshallin eessä hetken klo. 12.00. Tavoitteena käydä Hallainvuoressa pyörimässä ja mahdollisesti Kivikon polkuja jälkkäriksi. Ei pitkää lenkkiä, mutta mehut lähtee ukosta varmaan jo alle kahdessa tunnissa. Voi olla että eksyn, tai sitten en. Voi myös olla että joku polku tulee ajettua kahteen kertaan...

Saa tulla mukaan jos tulee, ei haittaa jos tulee tai on tulemati.

----------


## ellmeri

Mä oon ja pyörimässä hallaivuorella ja niissä maisemissa samoihin aikoihin,nää siirtymät vaan vie jonkun ajan.PAPPA ajelee rauhalliseen tahtiin vaan.

----------


## PaH

Aikataulullisista syistä johtuen huomenna Nuuksela jos aamulla vähemmän kylmää kun edellisellä turneella.



Kattila johki aikaa aamusta... Vakipolut ynnä perinteiset kelkkaurat. 4-5h tai jotain.

muok: lähtöajan arvonta käynnissä kun kotiintuloaika vielä hämärä

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tää päivystää huomenna lauvantaina Kivikossa Ylläshallin eessä hetken klo. 12.00. Tavoitteena käydä Hallainvuoressa pyörimässä ja mahdollisesti Kivikon polkuja jälkkäriksi. Ei pitkää lenkkiä, mutta mehut lähtee ukosta varmaan jo alle kahdessa tunnissa. Voi olla että eksyn, tai sitten en. Voi myös olla että joku polku tulee ajettua kahteen kertaan...
> 
> Saa tulla mukaan jos tulee, ei haittaa jos tulee tai on tulemati.



Yritän ehtiä mukaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Jos Syvä-Itä ja sunnuntai kiinnostaa niin voi tarjota aborginaalioppaan sunnuntaina klo 10, max 3 tuntia. Muuten ajan itsekseni (taas).







> Soukka, ehkä?



Kääk!! Liikaa hyviä vaihtoehtoja... menee arpominen vaikeaksi :Sekaisin:

----------


## apa

klö 12 ylläsparkki vois napatakkin syöttiin

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kääk!! Liikaa hyviä vaihtoehtoja... menee arpominen vaikeaksi



Syvän idän turnée veti pidemmän korren. Talosaarentien alun parkkis @ 10.00?

----------


## PaH

^ tää vois kans eestyä williin itään suntaakina, aineskin jos drAhma lupaa paljon salmenkalliota ynnä vastaavaa vaihteleva_vertikaalia polustoa.

@hc, ne fcs-hanikat löyty - laitan ne reppuliin sikäli kun muistan niin voin luovuttaa ne jos muistan

edt : hukassa edelleen pari Formulan jarruttimia, yhdet flättipedaalit ja yx 170mm takanapa. Säätämössä asuu yhä musta aukko.
Tai madonreikä. Semmonen jonka kautta fillarinosat(kin) siirtyy toiseen ulottuvuuteen.

----------


## HC Andersen

^ Ihq, dänks!

----------


## ahma

> Syvän idän turnée veti pidemmän korren. Talosaarentien alun parkkis @ 10.00?



Kops.

----------


## ahma

> ...paljon salmenkalliota ynnä vastaavaa vaihteleva_vertikaalia polustoa.



Kops tähänkin, vaikka ei nämä mitkään alpit ole. Nopeiden kovien polkujen lisäksi lupaan hidasta ja mutkittelevaa ja ei-todellakaan-nopeaa polkua. Ainakin osalla paksu on paras, vaikkei ehkä nopein.

----------


## marco1

Tarttis vissin harjoitella salaa - puolituntinen takapihalla mustan Pyyn kanssa riitti vielä oikein hyvin. 
Polut huikeassa kunnossa kuten täällä on jo moneen kertaan todettu.

----------


## PaH

> ...harjoitella salaa - puolituntinen takapihalla mustan Pyyn ...



Peukku! 
Onks musta pyy vielä käyny manaajan käsittelyssä vai onko tarkoite vaan ajaa bad karma väsyksiin ja pois?

----------


## elasto

Ajelin tänään töistä iltavuorosta kotiin polkuja pitkin Ylästö - Silvolan altaanreuna - Korpipolku. Oli kyllä tosi nopeessa kunnossa polut, hyvin meni täysjäykällä pikkupyöräsellä.

----------


## kolistelija

Käytiin reisteilemässä Hallavinvuorella. Sää oli niin kaunis ettei ajamisesta meinannut tulla mitään. Katelin kuitenkin että ajettiin noin 6km polkuja ja mittariin tarttui melkein 300 nousumetriä, joten kai me jotain tehtiin.

Ja jottei ihan tyhjin käsin oltais jääty:



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## apa

yep, pari tuntii vierähti loistokkaassa seurassa ja säässä hallainvuorella.

----------


## ellmeri

Ja mää risteilin yxin,tuli DH-rännikin ajettua,koiran ulkoiluttaja pilasi yhen laskun yhdestä,meni wiilikset nollaan mutta muuten hiano päivä. :Cool:

----------


## kolistelija

Toi kameran kapeakatseisempi moodi tekee aika hyvää jälkeä kun kuvaa takana ajelijaa. Vielä kun saisi tuubin toistamaan edes 60 kuvaa sekunnissa niin ei näyttäisi niin nykivältä kun valotus on 120fps mukainen. Nyt näyttää aika nykivältä ja pomppivalta...




EDIT:
Ainii, nythän mä hiffasin mistä stropista Apa jutteli. Se on siinä kohtaa missä fiilis on aina jotain hiton liukkaan ja mahdottoman välillä, just ennen sellasta kivikkoalamäkeä.

----------


## Shimaani

Määkin pörräilin itekseni, lähinnä Katoavan Metsän™ ränneillä. Tällä kertaa Harmaavaara™ ei heittänyt mua selästään jtn ei tarvinna piipahtaa Dextrassa, ihan pa$ka lenkki.  1,22bar paine takanakkerossa (Reetunkosto ja lateksi 729 kehällä) oli huimasti parempi kuin se 0,7 jolla viimeksi nuljuilin - oli niin kiiru lähtö että jäi pumputtamati ja uteliaisuuttani mittasin lenkin jälkeen kotipihalla. 
Huimasti oli fillarinulkoiluttelijoita ja muuta väkeä liikkeellä ja bonggasin yhen lumienkelinkin :Cool:

----------


## PaH

Nuukselassa hirrrrmmusti ajettavaa, betonibaanasta likiliikahankalaan. Kelkka- ja mönkiöjälkillä reilu 3h ja normipoluilla pari tuntia -
ilmaiseks ei matka taittunu, jalat oli juurikin loppu (ja vähän yli) kun autolle raahauduin. Yllättävän vähän väkeä missään pl. haukkalammen seutu. 
Yks parhaista talviajosessioista ever.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla ei jostain syystä kulkenu kun alamäet, yks syy on varmaan että just ennen lenkkiä söin aamiaisen ja lounaan samaan aikaa ja sei ei ollu ihan kevyimmästä päästä. Hallainvuoren kierroksen jälkeen kävin mutiksen luonna katsomassa kun se tuli ulos kaapista. Kahvin juonnin ja pullan syönnin yhteydessä valmistettiin mutiscarbonin™ pintakäsittelylaitoksessa Lipeäline™ stemmi.

----------


## Shimaani

Lipeäline™ on melko päheä näky *peuk*

----------


## PaH

@hc - ylensyönti on syntiä. Ei kanata. Sillon ennen kun mulle palkan makso valtio, tavatiin niiissä hommissa sanoa et kyllä yhden päivän evääks piisaa aamulla mukillinen mustaa kahvia ja punanen nortti. Ei_tupakoivat korvas nortin iloisella HEI!-huudolla. Ja hyvin pärjäs. 

^^ mikä toi oli ennenku se liuotettiin? Jos noita stumppistemmejä ken haluaa kokeilla, niin multa löytyy yks 45mm suhtsuora RF turbiini mustana. Ei oo ees painava, mäkin jaksan sen nostaa yhdellä käjellä. Yyberlyhyitä jos joku tarttee, niin Syntace Megaforcen mitat alkaa 30mm:stä ja jatkuu +10mm välein maantiepituuksiin asti. Ovatten hyvejä ja maksavat palijo.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Heh heh, mä luulen nyt on Mutiksella ja HC:llä paidat ja pöksyt täynnä reikiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> @hc - ylensyönti on syntiä. Ei kanata. Sillon ennen kun mulle palkan makso valtio, tavatiin niiissä hommissa sanoa et kyllä yhden päivän evääks piisaa aamulla mukillinen mustaa kahvia ja punanen nortti. Ei_tupakoivat korvas nortin iloisella HEI!-huudolla. Ja hyvin pärjäs. 
> 
> ^^ mikä toi oli ennenku se liuotettiin? Jos noita stumppistemmejä ken haluaa kokeilla, niin multa löytyy yks 45mm suhtsuora RF turbiini mustana. Ei oo ees painava, mäkin jaksan sen nostaa yhdellä käjellä. Yyberlyhyitä jos joku tarttee, niin Syntace Megaforcen mitat alkaa 30mm:stä ja jatkuu +10mm välein maantiepituuksiin asti. Ovatten hyvejä ja maksavat palijo.



Mä pärjäsin valtion palveluksessa askillisella sinistä Belmonttia päivässä.

Tuo Lipeäline™ oli edellisessä elämässään armyvihreä Specialized.



@ Kuntoilija

Me ollaan mutiksen kanssa Gentlemanneja, joten annettiin mutiksen rouvan suorittaa lipeöinti.

----------


## mutanaama

@pahis, lyhkästä stemmiä varattu mulle, varsinkin jos on mustana. 

Tänään ajelin keimolan kautta hoocelaan, kovin oli raskaat kelkkaurat. Takaisin tullessa ei tullu kilometrit vielä täyteen, niin piti pyärähtää vielä nurmijärven puolella. Jumatsplikkoluita miten hyvää jälkeä. Mää meen tonne huomenna, säästän siirtymissä ja ehdin rakentaa remontin ehjäksi.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Huimasti oli fillarinulkoiluttelijoita ja muuta väkeä liikkeellä ja bonggasin yhen lumienkelinkin



En myönnä, vaikka niillä kulmilla törmäiltiinkin..  :-D Kassipurokin meni kumpaankin suuntaan ajamalla,  kun joku oli asetellut kivetyksiä sinne. Eilen ne näytti vielä niin jäisille,  ettei uskaltanut kokeilla onneaan..

----------


## PaH

RaceFace 45mm musta turpiini varattu Mutikselle. 

Specialized- leimattuja osia ei ajokeissa voi olla. Vaikka leiman liuottais lipeellä pois tai viilais veks, niin tietoisuus alkuperästä jo estää palikan jatkuvan käytön. Jos tosta poikkeaa, joutuu maailman tappiin jatkuvan ivan ja pilkan kohteeks. Vaikkei se mitenkään esiin tulis, on se leima painolastina aina olemassa. Kannattaa harkita...

----------


## HC Andersen

Se stemmi on vähän kun lehmä joka kuollessaan vaihtaa sukupuolta häräksi, joka on arvostetumpaa. Tässä stemmi casessa on vähän sama, Specialized tapettiin lipeällää ja siitä tuli himottu one-of-a-kind Mutiscarbon™ Lipeäline™, kätevää!

----------


## mutanaama

Onko Spessu siis uusi Insera??? 

Mutiscarbonin uusi slogan: "Lipeä liuottaa häpeän pois"

----------


## kolistelija

Mä luulen että Mutiscarbon on tulevaisuuden Enve, Specialized, Easton (ym. pikkutekijät)... silleen niinkuin singulariteettina. Lopulta niin iso että voi ostaa Inseran tavaramerkin, tehdä siitä laadukkaan ja sanoa "Kuka nyt nauraa?".

----------


## dirtyrider

> Onko Spessu siis uusi Insera??? 
> 
> Mutiscarbonin uusi slogan: "Lipeä liuottaa häpeän pois"



Minkäslaisessa valurautapadassa Mutiksen rouva niitä ohjaimen kannattimia keittelee? Mulla olis kaapissa yksi Spessun multistemmi, jonka edellinen omistaja sotkenu valkoisella maalilla, varmaan peitelläkseen juuri kyseistä tuotemerkkiä..

----------


## Shimaani

> Mutiscarbonin uusi slogan: "Lipeä liuottaa häpeän pois"



 Miten olis vaikka _Lipeällä lähtee_ :Kieli pitkällä:  



> ... joku oli asetellut kivetyksiä sinne...



 Juu, se kun on mun koiranhihnan toisessa päässä

----------


## mutanaama

Mä en ollu kattomassa kun muija roplas HC:n stemmiä. Saa kertoo ihan ite.

Mut lipeää on, ja saa tulla kylään vaikka koko rungon kanssa. Kellarin tiskipöyvällä on kyllä tilaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Stemmi keitettiin muovisessa jugurtti purkissa, siinä kävi melkoinen kuplinta :No huh!: , siinä oli kemiaa ilmassa :Cool:

----------


## elasto

> Specialized- leimattuja osia ei ajokeissa voi olla. Vaikka leiman liuottais lipeellä pois tai viilais veks, niin tietoisuus alkuperästä jo estää palikan jatkuvan käytön. Jos tosta poikkeaa, joutuu maailman tappiin jatkuvan ivan ja pilkan kohteeks. Vaikkei se mitenkään esiin tulis, on se leima painolastina aina olemassa. Kannattaa harkita...



Ja mä ku ajattelin ostaa seuraavaksi maasturiksi Spessun...  :Irvistys:

----------


## HC Andersen

^Senhän voi viedä mutikselle lipeä kylpyyn, eikä kerrota pahikselle mitään.

----------


## kolistelija

> ^Senhän voi viedä mutikselle lipeä kylpyyn, eikä kerrota pahikselle mitään.



Oliko tää piiloviittaus siihen että sulla on jo runko ilman maalia?  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

Onk kellään mtn intoa lähteä tänään myöhemmälti iltapäivällä jnnkn villaroimaan tai vaan munkkikaffelle? Kovin aikainen lähtö ei-onstuu kun pitää ensin haukkuilla.

----------


## marco1

Minä voisin lähteä haahuilemaan joksikin aikaa, onkos tuo sitten yks vai kaks kellossa?

----------


## Shimaani

Mää luulen etten ennen viittätoista pääse satulaan mutta tuota luonnonvaloahan riittää vielä myöhään, saa helistää. :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mää ajelen ihan täällä kotinurkilla aloittaen 1400

----------


## marco1

Vartin yli kolme puomilta sitten?

----------


## kolistelija

Komiat oli idän polut. Hyvä että oli vähän kapeampaakin että minäkin joskus oppisin ajamaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## ahma

Jep, hienoa oli. Kiitokset ajoseurasta, täytyy yrittää raahautua kimppalenkeille useammin. Kehittää toisten kanssa ajaminen, tai sitten ei, hauskempaa se ainakin on.

----------


## Smo

> Mä en ollu kattomassa kun muija roplas HC:n stemmiä.



Mulla olis kanssa aika siisti stemmi, siinä on jopa dynaamisesti muuttuva kulma

----------


## HC Andersen

Idän polut oli parasta pitkään aikaan, joutu ihan oikeesti ajamaan. Koneella oli pieniä kylmäkäynnistys ongelmia mutta kun se lämpes niin alko taas tehoja löytymään. Ahmalle kiitos hyvästä vedosta ja muille tasapuolisesti mukavasta ajoseurasta.

----------


## Shimaani

Uilskettä ja uilinää™ oli takapihallakin mutta ei onstunut edes otb, hirrmumäärä väkeä poluilla :blink:

----------


## ellmeri

Persanan aurinko qu ihan nassuwa kuumottaa,tullu liikaa ulukoilimaa nautittuwa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Jep, hienoa oli. Kiitokset ajoseurasta, täytyy yrittää raahautua kimppalenkeille useammin. Kehittää toisten kanssa ajaminen, tai sitten ei, hauskempaa se ainakin on.



Tnx Ahmalle &retkueelle! Hyvät oli polut enkä keliäkään moiti. Sinänsä harvinainen lenkura siitä et kokoajan tuntu olevan väärä vaihde, mentiin sit ylöspäin tai alas  :Nolous:

----------


## mutanaama

Tän päiväinen lenkki syväojalla, kelkkauraa ja koirankusetuspolkuja. Ei mitään keskuspuiston pikabaanaa, mutta pääasiassa etenemiskelpoista pikkuteknistä ja pumppiträkkiä. 15km polkuja löytyi helposti, ja lisääkin olis ollut, mutta ei jaksanut yksin taapertaa. Mä kun olen aika tylsää seuraa, samat jutut kiertää kehää ja naurankin aina väärässä paikassa. Mut seurasta huolimatta hyvin vietettyä aikaa.

----------


## marco1

> Peukku! 
> Onks musta pyy vielä käyny manaajan käsittelyssä vai onko tarkoite vaan ajaa bad karma väsyksiin ja pois?



Eiköhän se karma katoa kun vaihdan penkin ja syön vähän enempi hernekeittova... Jumaleissön että tuo TiFlö on kaukana mulle sopivasta penkistä.
Naapurin kanssa ajeltiin sopiva kiekura komiassa kelissä, ei mun kunto ihan niin huono ole kuin vetomies epäili  :Leveä hymy:  - ajotuntumaa vaan ei oo yhtään.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tnx Ahmalle &retkueelle! Hyvät oli polut enkä keliäkään moiti. Sinänsä harvinainen lenkura siitä et kokoajan tuntu olevan väärä vaihde, mentiin sit ylöspäin tai alas



Luulis että yhellä vaihteella se oikea osuis helpommin kohdalle, ajattele miten vaikeeta on kun on 18 vaihtoehtoa olla väärä vaihde silmässä.

----------


## kmw

Ach kuinka onkaan yksivaihdepyörä vapauttava. Senkun vaan polkee (ja yrittää muistaa pitää etusen keskellä uraa).

Oli paljon tuttuja ja vielä enempi tuntemattomia pyöräilijöitä tänään Ylästö-Maunula välillä.

----------


## kolistelija

Less is more. Ymmärrän kyllä yhden eturattaan autuuden, mutta matkaa on vielä yhteen takarattaaseen. Pitäis olla reisilihakset ja kaikkee. Taidan tyytyä siihen että minut on luotu kierroskoneeksi ja leveille poluille.

Voisi kyllä joskus kokeilla ajaa lenkin niin etten koske vaihtajan vipuun...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Uskalsin pitkästä aikaa laajentaa ajoreviiriä ja kävin Mätiksellä ja Vierumäelle tutustumassa sikäläisiin polkuihin, joita sillä
tuntui riittävän ihan mukavasti. Mätiksellä oli polulla solmukohta, kun samalle kohtaa tupsahti Ellmeri ja Korson betonireisiä
kaksi kappaletta Eskon johdolla. Lisäksi vielä luontopolulla tuli vastaan ilmeisesti "kisamies" Zeuksen paita päällä. Oli siis lähimetsässä pientä ruuhkaa, kun tänä talvenä olen ainoastaan kerran törmännut toiseen pyöräilijään yksin retkeillessä.

Kyllä muuten pitää helkkarin hyvin jäällä nuo reilummat renkaat pois lukien ihan peilijää. Piti muutamalla mummolle ja papalle
näyttää miten Pulska eteneen jään peittämällä klv:llä ja loppumatkan saikin sitten ajaa perse märkänä kotiin.  :Hymy:  Illalla voisi
laittaa lokasuojan suojattamaan pahimmat vesiroiskeet pois.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, huomasin saman ilmiön, kun lähdin kotoa liikenteeseen ja ensimmäisessä mutkassa siirsin hallitusti painon kyynärpäälle ja lonkalle takarenkaa lipsahtaessa alta pois. Ihan oma  moka, ajatuksissani mietin minne suuntaisi, enkä keskittynyt siihen, että ajelin peilijäällä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Talvi kuulema jatkuu vielä tovin ja jos Setiä kiinnostaa näillä lumilla lenkki Kuntoilijan lähimetsässä niin olen valmis mikä ilta vaan toimimaan jarrullisena vetäjänä. Tämä tietysti edellyttää siirtymistä joillain keinoin Ilolan ABC:lle. Aikaa ilman pausseja ja munkkin syöntiä saa varata 2-3 h. Ensi viikolla mahdollista jopa aamu-,iltapäivä- tai iltalenkkiin.

ps. mä en kaatunut, mutta 4" rengas siirtää vettä ilmaan aika runsaasti. Peilijäältä muutaman kerran annoin mennä ihan vaan reilusti lumipenkkaa kun alkoi pystyssä pysyminen arveluttamaan ja flipperimäisesti kimposin sieltä takaisin reitille.

----------


## sakuvaan

Kohta alkaa tarvita nastoja poluillakin, alkaa aurinko sulattaa pintaa ja se jäätyy yön aikana uusiks.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Viime lauantaina ajettiin Zipon parkkis - Ilola ABC - Savio. Osallistujina olivat minä, zippo, make(eka pitempi lenkki), kybällä stygäilijä ja kyprok. Kilometrejä kertyi ~50km. Zippo jatkoi vielä mettiä pitkin Saviolta eteenpäin. Muut käytiin kaupasta ostamassa muutama kalja ja mentiin aurinkoon juomaan ne. Oli taas aivan mahtava keli ja seura  :Hymy:  Pääsin yhen ylämäenkin ekaa kertaa ylös asti \o/

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Kohta alkaa tarvita nastoja poluillakin, alkaa aurinko sulattaa pintaa ja se jäätyy yön aikana uusiks.



Tai sitten kumin missä on riittävästi tartunta pintaa (>3,8") jäistä polun pintaa vasten. 

Kvan kollit, kun seuraavan kerran kun teette moisen retken, niin laittakaa tänne etukäteen postaus niin panen harkintaan, jos ajaisi siirtymän klv:ä pitkin Zipolle ja tekisi yhden suuntaisen matkan metsiä pitkin takaisin ABC:lle.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tai sitten kumin missä on riittävästi tartunta pintaa (>3,8") jäistä polun pintaa vasten. 
> 
> Kvan kollit, kun seuraavan kerran kun teette moisen retken, niin laittakaa tänne etukäteen postaus niin panen harkintaan, jos ajaisi siirtymän klv:ä pitkin Zipolle ja tekisi yhden suuntaisen matkan metsiä pitkin takaisin ABC:lle.



Selvä homma. Mää laitan postausta kun taas vedetään redu ajo Ilolan ABC:lle.

----------


## Lauttis

> Viime lauantaina ajettiin Zipon parkkis - Ilola ABC - Savio. Osallistujina olivat minä, zippo, make(eka pitempi lenkki), kybällä stygäilijä ja kyprok. Kilometrejä kertyi ~50km. Zippo jatkoi vielä mettiä pitkin Saviolta eteenpäin. Muut käytiin kaupasta ostamassa muutama kalja ja mentiin aurinkoon juomaan ne. Oli taas aivan mahtava keli ja seura  Pääsin yhen ylämäenkin ekaa kertaa ylös asti \o/



Hyvin jälkiä haistelemalla porukka löytyi. Mätäkivenmäellä katselin, että läski- ja nakkikumekseja on liikkunut porukalla. Siinä lumenkaatopaikalla koiranulkoiluttajat kyseli, että olenko jäänyt porukasta, ja kun noin  loukkasivat, niin oli sitten pakko yrittää ajaa kiinni, ja onnistuihan se vähän puuskuttamalla. Sääli, etten sen enempää ehtinyt porukassa ajamaan, kun oli jo päivän lenkkikiintiö täynnä.

edit: ja pääsin minäkin ekaa kertaa sen jyrkän kivikkoisen mäen ylös asti \o/  :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

> edit: ja pääsin minäkin ekaa kertaa sen jyrkän kivikkoisen mäen ylös asti \o/



Missäs se on,itekkin etin että vois etu-iskaria säätää mutta ei löytyny sellasta paikkaa ilolasta eikä mätikseltä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Hyvin jälkiä haistelemalla porukka löytyi. Mätäkivenmäellä katselin, että läski- ja nakkikumekseja on liikkunut porukalla. Siinä lumenkaatopaikalla koiranulkoiluttajat kyseli, että olenko jäänyt porukasta, ja kun noin  loukkasivat, niin oli sitten pakko yrittää ajaa kiinni, ja onnistuihan se vähän puuskuttamalla. Sääli, etten sen enempää ehtinyt porukassa ajamaan, kun oli jo päivän lenkkikiintiö täynnä.
> 
> edit: ja pääsin minäkin ekaa kertaa sen jyrkän kivikkoisen mäen ylös asti \o/



Jaajaa vai olit siis sinä ketä tulit seuraan mukaan  :Leveä hymy:  Ei siin kerenny liikaa jutellaku oli just ne nopeimmat kohat edessä. Onneksi olkoon muuten siit mäestä, mut ei se ollu mun eka kertaku sen ylös pääsin. Tosin katotaan sit kesällä uudestaan meneekö enää  :Vink: 





> Missäs se on,itekkin etin että vois etu-iskaria säätää mutta ei löytyny sellasta paikkaa ilolasta eikä mätikseltä.



 Toi mitä Lauttis meinaa on https://www.google.fi/search?q=60.32...ient=firefox-a  Toi liikenne ympyrä markkerin vasemmalla puolella nii siitku lähtee kartasta katottuna vähämatkaa ylös päin. Mut mitä mä meinaan onkin sit tuol Savion ja Mätiksen välissä. Yritäny sit täs paremmin selittää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Yksi nousu on hieman kivinen, muttei mahottoman sellainen.
Ilolasta Kylmäojalle päin on pari mukavaa kaltsia lasketella.
Sitten Kulomäen suunnalta löytyy hyvää juurakkohelvettiä iskaritestiin.

----------


## Lauttis

> Yksi nousu on hieman kivinen, muttei mahottoman sellainen.



Juuri tuon minä pääsin ensi kertaa ylös asti, ja nimenomaan Kulomäeltä kun Ilolaan päin ajetaan. Toiseen suuntaanhan se vastamäki on pitkä ja lopussa puolen metrin kynnys, muttei ollenkaan yhtä paha.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Yksi nousu on hieman kivinen, muttei mahottoman sellainen.
> Ilolasta Kylmäojalle päin on pari mukavaa kaltsia lasketella.
> Sitten Kulomäen suunnalta löytyy hyvää juurakkohelvettiä iskaritestiin.



Tänks, vähä selkeemmästä selvityksestä. Olin kokonaan unohtanu ton Karttapaikka.fi mestan. Nyt saa selvääkin mitä yritin höpöttää  :Nolous:

----------


## kmw

> Yksi nousu on hieman kivinen, muttei mahottoman sellainen.
> Ilolasta Kylmäojalle päin on pari mukavaa kaltsia lasketella.
> Sitten Kulomäen suunnalta löytyy hyvää juurakkohelvettiä iskaritestiin.



Taidan käywä huomenissa tsekiditsek + luultavimmatusti eksymässä. On noi hoodit ihan valkoinen läikkä mun kartoilla. Olikos Kuntsarilla tällä viikolla aamuajo-mahiksia? Mun pitää olla kotona jo 12.00 että kukonlaulun aikaan aattelin itteni liikkeellepolkaista.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei aamuajoa tällä viikolla, vasta ensi viikolla.

----------


## kolistelija

Tota...



...ei mulla muuta.

----------


## ahma

Ennalta veikkaisin, että Syvän Idän videossa soisi banjot, mutta hyvin rullasi tämäkin poppi. Hieno pätkä, ja etenkin lopetus. Hauskaa, että jaksat, näitä on katsottu aiemminkin ja aina saa hyvälle mielelle.

----------


## PaH

Jou. Päivän voittajiksi selviytyivät tasasekunnein hooceen naama ja ahman p*rse. Yhtä selkeä kolmonen oli kolistelijan kiemurteleva etukumi. Hassu pätkä eniveis.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, kiitos jaosta. Josta tulikin aasinsiltana mieleen, että huomenna vois taas ajella jonkun tunnin. En viitti pilata päivää istumalla autossa, joten ajelen laiskana syväojalla muutaman tunnin neljästä tai viidestä eteenpäin.

----------


## kolistelija

> Jou. Päivän voittajiksi selviytyivät tasasekunnein hooceen naama ja ahman p*rse. Yhtä selkeä kolmonen oli kolistelijan kiemurteleva etukumi. Hassu pätkä eniveis.



Njoo, mä hinasin ahman hanurissa kiinni ja hoocee ei osannu ajaa ku mun perässä ku ties että siinä on kamera. Kyl muutki saa mun hanurissa kiinni ajaa, pitää vaa eka työntää hoocee hankeen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Eturengas menee hienosti suoraan, kamera vaan heiluu.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kmw

Hyvin leikattu raina *peukalon kuva*

----------


## PaH

^ hmmm? Syväjoki vois tarjota vaihteeks "erilaisia" ajoelämyksiä. Neljään ei riistokapitalisti kykene, mut jos viiteen näyttäis olevan teoreettisia mahkuja niin helistänen ip:llä.

eiku siis ^^^

----------


## HC Andersen

Mistä erottaa mun karvasen naaman ja ahman perseen toisistaan?

----------


## PaH

^ ahman hanurin alla on lumenvärinen fillari?

muoks: et sentään kysyny et millä erottaa... siihen en olis uskaltanu vastata

----------


## kolistelija

Tossa videossa näkyy yks juttu mitä en tajunnu yhtään ku oltiin poluilla. Tosi makeen näköstä seutua. Olis voinu kattella muutakin kun omaa eturenkasta ja ahman takarengasta (en viittiny kirjottaa persettä...).

----------


## mutanaama

Viis sopii yhtä hyvin. Kelkkauria varten kannattaa ottaa takalamppu mukaan, vetävä välillä ihan uitun lujaa.

----------


## kyprok

Missä päin syvää itää tuo video on kuvattu? On sen verran kivan näköistä polkua.

----------


## ahma

Salmenkalliota, Kantarnäsiä, Ripasaarta, Talosaarta. Tervetuloa tutustumaan, parasta A-luokkaa.

Ihanaa lukea homoeroottissävytteistä keskustelua hanuristani, tuntee itsensä haluttavaksi...

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään tuli ainakin nousumetrejä, ja jokunen kilometrikin syväojan kelkkabaanoilla ja poluilla. Meikäläisittäin reipasvauhtinen lenkura, kiitos pahikselle ajoseurasta.

----------


## PaH

No hiitu. Nyt oli muutes fasiliteetit kunnossa. Ei siinä vielä mitään et polut oli hyvät, mut että urheilujuomahuoltokin oli järjestetty. Kyllä ny kelepaa. Tnx!

btw: miks mulla lukee tuol sivun yläreunassa google- mainosrivillä "auton huolto", "huolto vantaa", "polaris-mönkijä" JA "immenkalvo"???

----------


## kmw

Tääkin kävi sohvapyöräilemässä


Kävin hakemassa Mikolta @ Sanomatalon Katse huurtumisenestoainetta. Suosittelen.

----------


## marco1

^Jo sitä aikaisempaa soffakuvaa säikähdin kun luulin sen olevan siellä hiukkasen etelämpänä olevalla luonnontarkkailupisteellä...

----------


## Smo

soffapyöräily joku uus muoti-ilmiö?

----------


## arctic biker

> Kävin hakemassa Mikolta @ Sanomatalon Katse huurtumisenestoainetta. Suosittelen.



KMW
Joko pannaan Nobelin palkintolautakunnalle esitys luonnonlakeja järkyttävästä fysiikan alan keksinnöstä? Mikä tää ihmeaine sitten on nimeltään? Tunnustan että vuosituhanen vaihteessa tahi ennen testasin erinomaisen tieteellisesti kaikki silloiset kaupalliset aineet. Clersite ja Fairy olivat lista-ykkösiä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## arctic biker

> Viis sopii yhtä hyvin. Kelkkauria varten kannattaa ottaa takalamppu mukaan, vetävä välillä ihan uitun lujaa.



mutis
Rovaniemen ajoilta sen verran kokemusta että jos on kovin muhkuraista maastoa niin kypärään taakse punainen vilkkuvalo, kelkkabaanallahan me ollaan varsinaisten käyttäjien näkökulmasta katsoen riesa ja hidaste ja jonkinmoinen turvallisuusriskikin.

----------


## kmw

@ A.B. http://www.optifog.com/en/Pages/default.aspx

----------


## mutanaama

> mutis
> Rovaniemen ajoilta sen verran kokemusta että jos on kovin muhkuraista maastoa niin kypärään taakse punainen vilkkuvalo, kelkkabaanallahan me ollaan varsinaisten käyttäjien näkökulmasta katsoen riesa ja hidaste ja jonkinmoinen turvallisuusriskikin.



Voi täällä on kovin sileät polut, pomput on alle puolimetrisiä, ettei pääse sinne katoamaan.

----------


## marco1

Eihän noita kelkkoja ole täällä nimeksikään ja syyllinen on helppo löytää jäljen päästä... Snip, jätetään sittenkin yx vitsi välistä... Kerron joskus kaffilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomiseksi noux, olisko lähtö kattilasta perinteisesti vaikka kello 10:00 alkaen.

----------


## PaH

> Huomiseksi noux, olisko lähtö kattilasta perinteisesti vaikka kello 10:00 alkaen.



Perinteisesti kattilasta on startattu jo paljo ennen kymmentä  :Sarkastinen: 
Mut menköön ny, tälle passannee toi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kattila ok

----------


## pte

No niin, uus kiekkosetti (crank bros cobalt2) käyty kokeilemassa Ilolassa ja tulihan se taas todettua että ero on ku yöllä ja päivällä  :Hymy:  tyytyväinen saa olla hankintaan ja sisureita ei tuu enää...

----------


## Shimaani

> Kattila ok



Makkuripannu myös - öööö, mihnä se Kattila™ on?  Ihan siltä varalta että univelkaisa sattuis uiikonlopulla heräämään omituiseen aikaan...

----------


## HC Andersen

Solvallan urheiluopistolta n. 5km eteenpäin. Tarkempaa en kykene täältä sängyn pohjalta kännykällä.

----------


## Shimaani

Aaaaaa,
siis Solvallan ja Haukkalampin välillä jossain?

----------


## mutanaama

Lemme kuukl tis tu juu. https://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&ll...10353&t=h&z=17

----------


## apa

> No niin, uus kiekkosetti (crank bros cobalt2) käyty kokeilemassa Ilolassa ja tulihan se taas todettua että ero on ku yöllä ja päivällä  tyytyväinen saa olla hankintaan ja sisureita ei tuu enää...



onpas naapurin kuski pähheet  kiekot laittannu

----------


## pte

> onpas naapurin kuski pähheet  kiekot laittannu



Oli CRC:ssä sen verran sopivassa halvennuksessa ettei pystyny vastustamaa  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Moikka nuuxukkelit. Tää tyri taas. Myöhästyn 10 minuuttia, maltatteko odottaa?

En ollu ees vikana paikalla, ajaessa kyllä ja kaukana...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tehtiin Zipon kanssa tärskyt ihan vanhanaikaisesti telefoonin avulla, tosin soittopyyntö välikäden kautta internetissä. :Hymy: . Mun piti näyttää herralla kaikki lähimetsän herkut, mutta paskanmarjat sehän oli jo käynny omatoimisesti ajamassa lähes kaikki polut läpi. No mukava oli pitkästä aikaa nähdä ja ajaa herran kanssa.
Oliko näytön paine veturina niin hurja, että tein kaksi oikein kunnollista lippaa. Toisessa tilanteessa pelasti kypärä ja toisessa se, että juuri siinä kohtaa minne lensin ei sattumalta kasvanut puuta. Ilman kypärää tai jos puu olisi ollut, niin lääkäriasema olisi kutsunut. Kovasti tuntuu herra pyörän päällä viihtyvän, vaikkei täällä enää höpötä.

niin jotta tein lisäksi Mutikset eli kassitin tosin ilman puroa  :No huh!:

----------


## Lauttis

Ja minä taas vielä vanhanaikaisemmalla tavalla sain Ellmeristä ajoseuraa eli törmättiin sattumalta Leinelän liikenneympyrän luona. Samoja polkuja taidettiin ajaa, Ruotsinkylässä saakka käytiin kääntymässä. Kiitoksia ajoseurasta.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ja minä taas vielä vanhanaikaisemmalla tavalla sain Ellmeristä ajoseuraa eli törmättiin sattumalta Leinelän liikenneympyrän luona. Samoja polkuja taidettiin ajaa, Ruotsinkylässä saakka käytiin kääntymässä. Kiitoksia ajoseurasta.



Olkaa hyvä!vaan... :Sarkastinen:  Mummelikin oli tyytyväinen qu tulin jo kotiin ja laittelin sille ruuan valmiix,oli hiihtämässä,nyt on huomenna sitten helpompi lähtee pitemmällekin lenkille.

----------


## petjala

Huohottava jarruvarjo kiittää Nuukselan osastoa. Sen mitä kerkesin ja uskalsin katsella sivuilleni, oli maisema tosi komeaa. Poluthan oli upeita, mitä nyt heppahaka himpun upotti  :Leveä hymy: 
Seuraavan kerran syön kevyemmin ja syytän nälkää tai sit onnistun ja käkätän taas niin että metsä raikuu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nuukselassa oli polut parasta A luokkaa (paitsi se hevosaitaus), seurassakaan ei ollut moittimista.

Kehitin uuden katumistavan, ristin sen Kassiselätykseksi. Kassiselätyksessä ajetaan jotain teknistä ylämäkeä, ja kun vauhti loppuu ja ollaan astumassa pyörän selästä niin toinen lukko ei aukee. Samalla kaadutaan taaksepäin selälleen lumihankeen fillari edelleen kiinni toisessa kengäsä, kun kaadutaan niin pidetään tangosta kiinni ja otetaan leveä haaraasento ja odotetaan että kampi pyörähtää ääriasentoon ja että satula kopsahtaa kasseille koko pyörän painolla.

----------


## ellmeri

> Kehitin uuden katumistavan, ristin sen Kassiselätykseksi. Kassiselätyksessä ajetaan jotain teknistä ylämäkeä, ja kun vauhti loppuu ja ollaan astumassa pyörän selästä niin toinen lukko ei aukee. Samalla kaadutaan taaksepäin selälleen lumihankeen fillari edelleen kiinni toisessa kengäsä, kun kaadutaan niin pidetään tangosta kiinni ja otetaan leveä haaraasento ja odotetaan että kampi pyörähtää ääriasentoon ja että satula kopsahtaa kasseille koko pyörän painolla.



Tänään noin kaksi tai kolme suoritusta lähes tuollalailla :Nolous: *upsh*perhana.

----------


## mutanaama

Mää kaatuilin vain 3-5 kertaa. Pari kertaa maaemo nappas stongasta kiinni lujalla otteella ja viskaisi viattoman mutiksen huitsin vuttuun siitä pyörän päältä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kassiselätys ei ole mikään helppo temppu, se vaatii hyvän ajoituksen.

----------


## PaH

> Nuukselassa oli polut parasta A luokkaa (paitsi se hevosaitaus), seurassakaan ei ollut moittimista.
> 
> Kehitin uuden katumistavan, ristin sen Kassiselätykseksi. Kassiselätyksessä ajetaan jotain teknistä ylämäkeä, ja kun vauhti loppuu ja ollaan astumassa ...



Asian ymmärtämisen avittamiseks edellinen wit piks

Hevosaitaus (taustalle Volgan lautturit soimaan) -




Ja se kassiselätyksen jälkitila etuviistosta -



Tnx / anteeks munki puolesta. Ajettiin me ihan totta myös oikeita polkuja. Ainakin vähäsen.

Tuolla on tuota nyt sen verran et tää vakavasti harkihtoo huomiselle uusintaa. Sen hevonveenhaan vois passata  :Hymy: 

lisuke: yhden noista Mutiksen tango-osumista todistin läheltä - nanosekunnissa penkassa - vau!

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko mutis oikeesti muka noin paljon muo lyhyempi, hädin tuskin ylettää pää ohjaustangolle :Nolous: 

Jotenkin mun sairaaseen mieleen juolahtaa tuosta hevosaitaus kuvasta ja mutiksen takista yksi elokuva hahmo -80 luvulta...

----------


## kolistelija

Onhan tuo vähän kuin mutis ylämäessä (tai syvässä hangessa).  :Leveä hymy: 

Mä kävin tänään jääkruisailulla Vanhankaupungin lahdelta Kulikseen. Oli ihmiset ällikällä lyötyjä kun niin kovasti tuijottelivat ja osottelivat.

----------


## Smo

Haha. Ihan oikeen tollasille.

----------


## PaH

> Jotenkin mun sairaaseen mieleen juolahtaa tuosta hevosaitaus kuvasta ja mutiksen takista yksi elokuva hahmo -80 luvulta...



Hmmm. Onhan tuossa jotain samaa.... 



Siis jos totta puhutaan niin toi kuva on männä viikolta, jostain syväjoen ab-originaalien skiiduu-urilta hirmuisessa itähiivarissa.
Mutikselle meinas tulla kylmä kun se joutu alvariinsa odottelemaan yhtä yksivaihdepööräilijää kun tunkkas niitä mäkiä, siks se 
alko lämpimikseen tekeen etunojapunnerruksia. Tossa on kai alkamassa se toinen sadan sarja.

----------


## mutanaama

Tuossa kassiselätyksen tilanteessa kävi niin, että ensin HC vetäs fillarin taivaisiin, minä hämmästyin niin, että lensi kanssa fillarin päältä, mut HC jäi vaan makoilemaan ja kimittämään, kun minä jo unohdin miten ajetaan ja aloin kantamaan fillaria.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää luuli pääsevänsä takapihan poluille ihan salaa ja ekan mutkan jälkeen hups - olinkin Markuksen perässä.  Hêsus se isopyörätäpäri menee lujaa *blink*
Vuaden eka ooteebeekin meni harakoille ku kukaan ei nähny polunreunanpettämisen generoimaa sangen ilmavaa pyörästäirtautumiskokemusta *nolomio*

----------


## apa

olisko huomen su mitää tarjolla , vaikka pyörän kantoa ja tunkkaamista sekä otb setitystä . Tahtoisi rientoihin mukaan

----------


## mutanaama

Mää meinaan taas ajella täällä kotinurkilla iltapäivästä, ap menee työn touhussa.

Sanotaan nyt vaikka kello 15:00-17:30, noin 20km

----------


## Shimaani

IP hyvä idja, 1030 alkaen on Turbonuuskun™ hakuharjotukset siinä süväojan likellä, Petasissa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna Deepditch *kops*

----------


## arctic biker

Pahin Volgan lautturit on sillai sopiva että näemmä yhtä raskaita työntää nää teijän vehkeet kuin taulun lautat vetää. Liikesuunta on vain nyt väärä :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Pahin naamasta paistaa mutanaama




Könsikkäät

----------


## mutanaama

> Pahin Volgan lautturit on sillai sopiva että näemmä yhtä raskaita työntää nää teijän vehkeet kuin taulun lautat vetää. Liikesuunta on vain nyt väärä



Ei siinä tuuppoomisessa mitään, mutta kun Pahis liiteli lumen pintaa ilman jälkeäkään, mutta mää uppostelin vähän väliä muniani myöten, niin se oli hetkittäin haastavaa.

----------


## PaH

Ovela toi Mutiksen lasiheijastuskuva Rajakallion päältä, me like!

Mutiksen munat painaa selvästi enempi ku tällä, kun se uppovaa syvemmälle. 

Passaan syvänjoen banjoajelut huomenna, oon kuulemma kiinnostunut kulttuurista illansuussa.
Taidan lähtee kiusaamaan itteeni aamusta taas nuuxelaan.

----------


## elasto

Varmaan tuossa puolen päivän aikaan starttaan Paloheinästä polkuja pitkin Ylästöön ja takas vähän kierrellen sieltä täältä. Eka kunnon lenkki Onni Wannilla, moikkaillaan jos nähdään.

----------


## PaH

> Taidan lähtee kiusaamaan itteeni aamusta taas nuuxelaan.



En sit tainnukaan. Korvikkeeks ajelin lännenmaiden kierroksen, joka ei ollu tyhmä valinta ollenkaan. Askistolle vahva osta - siel on muun lisänä yks sellainen piiiitkä polku joka kesällä on no-go. Varsinaista tungosta polkusilla ei ollu ennekun palautui munkkiksen kulmille, sit oli liki ruuhkaa - nähty mm. musta pyy, fiksi-fätti, uudenkarhea onniwanni sekä niin lujaa kulkenu trance et meinas ainoa välitys käydä lyhyeks kun perässä roikkui.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> 



Sedät ovat ilmeisestikin ruvenneet harrastamaan cyclocross-pyöräilyä?

----------


## kyprok

Onko kenelläkään setämiehellä tietoa Hallainvuoren ja/tai Kivikon polkujen kunnosta? varmaan nastarenkaat ovat siellä pop?

----------


## PaH

^ viikolla siellä yhden ehtoon vietin - tuskin tuolla koskaan talvella on ollu noin paljon ajettavaa. Jos alaspäin haluaa vauhdin maksimoida, niin nastat. Hengissä selviää ilmankin.

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään ajeltiin keskiviikon toisinta syväojalla, ja 15km könyämiseen mahtui yllättävän paljon nousumetrejä, mutta sitten taas toisaalta nopeanpuoleisia pitkiä alamäkiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Syväojan kelkkabaanat saa arvosanaksi peukkua ja 9+, lenkin saldona 15km ja n.300m nousuja, nautinnon maksimoimiseksi vielä yksi otb auringon pehmittämässä alamäessä.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiinteistön hallituksen puheenjohtajalta tuli kyllä maininta torstaakíselle valopäälenkille. Miksei muunakin päivänä, mutta pääsiäinen taitaa olla nou nou millekään suuremmalle suunnitelmalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulle saattaisi keskiviikko sopia, huomenna ei pysty ja tiistaina haluan kuulemma siivota.

----------


## Shimaani

Kelkkaurille ja Bañoseudun poluille jättipeukku puuskutuslehvin ja uusintaa peliin het' kun vaan pystyy.    Torstain valopäälenkki *tikslukkoon* ja keskiviikkoehtoolle jürkkä ehkä.  Nyssitä ruakaa, prkl

----------


## kyprok

> ^ viikolla siellä yhden ehtoon vietin - tuskin tuolla koskaan talvella on ollu noin paljon ajettavaa. Jos alaspäin haluaa vauhdin maksimoida, niin nastat. Hengissä selviää ilmankin.



Tattis, nastoilla mennään siis.

----------


## kyprok

Jos passaa niin lähtisin mielelläni mukaan mahdolliselle keskiviikkolenkille. Ylämäet on tuskaa, muuten pysyn kyllä mukana.

----------


## elasto

Kerran vaan kaaduin tän päivän lenkillä Ylästössä kun liukastuin jäätyneeseen kuseen. Sitä kusta oli siinä ihan törkeesti. Vielä kalteva pinta polun sivuttaissuunnassa.

----------


## mutanaama

Ylämäet nyt on tuskaa kaikille, vauhtikysymys. Eli mukaan vaan.

Keskiviikkona siis missä?? Aikaa olis kasiin.

Torstaina voisin vetää lenkin deliverancin tahtiin syväojalla. Valot päässä tai ilman.

----------


## Privileged

> Kerran vaan kaaduin tän päivän lenkillä Ylästössä kun liukastuin jäätyneeseen kuseen. Sitä kusta oli siinä ihan törkeesti. Vielä kalteva pinta polun sivuttaissuunnassa.



Mullekkin riitti se yksi OTB minkä sukelsin sun jalkojen juureen tullessasi vastaan Silvolan tekojärven maisemissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kävin aamuvuorossa oman mukavuusalueen alkupuolella lenkillä eli ihan Keravan rajalla asti kääntymässä reilut 3 ½ h. Nyt tuli 1. kerta mieleen tänä keväänä, että kohta nämä lumet sulaa ihan oikeasti. Yhdellä polulla puun alla ja etelä suuntimalla oli pari metriä jo puhdasta kesäbaanaa. Täytyy jatkaa nyt viikko samaa rataa eli metsään aamuvuorssa klo 7 niin polut on vielä hyvässä kuosissa. Sitten kun parin viikon päästä raparalli alkaa, niin se on maastoajo hetken aikaa Kuntoilijilla seis, kun ei jatka sitä rumpaan, että kalusto ja ukko on kuorutettu sentin kura/paska päällysteellä.

Minäkin ajoin sen kivikko nousun ylös ja meni muuten helposti, vauhtia tosin otin sieltä parin sadan metrin päässä olevalta portaalta :Hymy: . Yksi vanhempi hiihtoniilo luuli jo Fattya aluksi moottoripyöräksi, kun kurvasin sillä hiihtouran reunaan, kun alkoi huutamaan "Et kai vaan meinaa". Lopetti huudon kesken ja vaihdettiin sitten muutama sananen Fattysta ja herra kertoi itsekkin olevan pyöräilijä sekä pojan pojan olevan dh-harrastaja.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Keskiviikkona siis missä?? Aikaa olis kasiin.Torstaina voisin vetää lenkin deliverancin tahtiin syväojalla. ..



K-viikko noukänduu - hieromarusikointi keravalla ==>1800 ja sen jälkeen on niiiiin vetelä olo ettei pysty satulaan.  Torstaina banjomaa kaikki ajat ookoo 1630 etiäppäin kun saa rekut pois uima-altaasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mää veikkaan että en pysty kykenemään ennen torstaita.

----------


## kolistelija

Heikohko ehkä iltalenkille. Torstai saattaa olla vapaapäivä, muutoin on kotiintuloajat niin tiukilla ettei lamppua tartte pahemmin viritellä...

----------


## PaH

Dorfztaille konditionaalinen joo. Jos paikkaa ei oo viel päätetty, vetäisisin hihasta jokerin eli Askisto - kiirastorstain kiirastuli-ajo? 

Kaikkien arkiehtoona himastalähtien tavoitettavien I, II ja III- laatuluokan polkujen pinta alkaa olla 90% semmosta peiliä et tarttis vaihtoehtopolkusia tai taakke piikkikumia.

----------


## mutanaama

Torstai ja askisto kuulostaa oikein hjuvalle. Menen sitten huomenna riekkumaan lähimetsiin tai jonnekin. 
Mistäs lähtö askiston poluille ja monelta????

----------


## ahma

@Pahis: Charlie Mongerilla mättää, joten mistä niitä ESI grippejä sai kotomaasta? Tai jos sulla oikeasti on ylimääräisiä niin voisin lunastaa yhdet? Valkoiset tai harmaat hakusessa.

----------


## PaH

@ahma - laitan yv





> Torstai ja askisto kuulostaa oikein hjuvalle.  Menen sitten huomenna riekkumaan lähimetsiin tai jonnekin. 
> Mistäs lähtö askiston poluille ja monelta????



Lähimetsissä tääkin tänään riekku. Oli siellä jokunen muukin, hirrmuisen hienoja täysjyystöpyöriä oli liikenteessä useitakin.
Huomenna jossain jotakin ? 

Oliskos se kiirastorstain kiirastuliajelun lähtö vaikka Hämeenkylän kartanon parkkikselta klo 17:47? 
Pimeetähän sillon viel ei oo, mut siitä se ehtoo pimeeks muuttuu jahka poluille pääsee. Juvanmalmin agilityhallin tuonpuoleisista polkusista ei oo
tuoretta havaintoa, mut nekin voidaan käydä katsastamassa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Saas nähdä meneekö meikän Pääsiäinen maton alle. Avopuoliso ollu kuumeessa Sunnuntaista asti ja itel alko Tiistaina. Olivat soittaneet sen duunista et sielä on 5 muuta duunaria kanssa menny saikulle täs parin päivän sisään. Joku tappaja virus tauti kait. Nyt jaksaa olla vähä aikaa hereilku on 21 tuntia unta alla  :Leveä hymy:  Eip mul muutaku hyvää Pääsiäistä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Hämeenkylän kartano ja kello 1747. *kops*

----------


## HC Andersen

Hämeenkylänkartanon parkkis @17.46 *kops*

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai niin löytykö sieltä Pahismarketin® kätköistä niintä joutilaita ohuenlaisia polkusimia?

----------


## Pastu

On se vaan tuo Pahiksen Fatback coolin ja toimivan näköinen kulkine. Ja sit siinä on sellainen kumma ominaisuus, että kun se lähtee liikkeelle, niin se katoa horisonttiin välittömästi  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

> ..... Bañoseudun poluille jättipeukku .....



On ne ihan *piip* hienossa kunnossa. Aamupäivällä kävin kiertelemässä. Kelkkaura meiltä Syväojalle on kuin asphalttia!

----------


## mutanaama

No et sitten soittanu, tänään olis ollu toimistopäivä..

----------


## PaH

> Ai niin löytykö sieltä Pahismarketin® kätköistä niintä joutilaita ohuenlaisia polkusimia?



Stokkisaldo näyttää yhtä paria valkeita NS Aerialeja (ei kovin ohut) ja yhtä paria punaisia VP Componentsin VP59:jä (semiohut)

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää suorittaa illalla KVG:n ja palaa aaiaan.

----------


## kmw

^^mää tommosta älynny. 

Kuutamolle olisi hinku. Irtoamiskyky on vaan huonohko, tai menee niin myöhäiseen että ei oikein jaksa viittiä. Pähkäilen.

----------


## PMT

Tuli tehtyä toinen lenkki pyörällä tänätalvena, olimme Juhan ja Teron kanssa Kivikon poluilla josta jatkoimme Hallainvouren poluille, aivan helmikunnossa polut, rupes oikeen naurattamaan se parinvuoden takainen ränni oli kuin olis asfaltoitua polkua ajanut ei kiven kiveä ollut polulla.Hauska kakstuntinen kiitokset Espoon vieraille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahikselle ja mutikselle kiitos iltaajoseurasta, yrittivät mokomat eksyttää mut väärälle parkkikselle mutta eivät onnistuneet.

Sedille mukavaa pääsiäistä!

----------


## ahma

Sedätkin tervetuuleita huomenna Syvään Itään. Karavaani starttaa klo 14, ajoaika 2-3h, lenkki sama, mutta hidasvauhtisempi kuin viimeksi. Talosaarentien parkkikselta.

----------


## petjala

^^ mut onnistuitte eksyttää kerpele. Olin kyllä siellä väärällä parkkiksella "vähän tarkalla" ja lisäks hämmennyin tilanteesta jatkaen urpoilua siellä. Toettuani lähtemään liikkeelle bongasin moottorikulkineenne ja kostoks ajoin pidempään kuin te. Ajoseura oli kyllä siis vähän perperistä, mut bongasin mä sentäs teidän jälkiä sieltä Askiston ja Jmalmin väliltä. Opiks mulle, lähe paksu ajoissa. (ruoskii itseään ja särpii olutta)

----------


## mutanaama

Nii joo, ne puhelinnumerot  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Varaani starttaa klo 14, ajoaika 2-3h, lenkki sama, mutta hidasvauhtisempi kuin viimeksi...



 VVO mainosta mukaellen - kuulostaa kutsulta. Jos 1100 alkava aamuhakuilu loppuu ajoissa niin tää paksukko on mukana. :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää mökkeilee pääsiäisenä joten ajelen yksikseni.

----------


## sakuvaan

Vähän klesa olo niin ajalen vain RC autoilla varmaan huomenna, loppuviikosta jopa ehkä pöörällä.

----------


## mutanaama

Kelkkaurat kesti vielä puolenpäivän jälkeen ihan ok avoimillakin osuuksilla, metsässä ei ollut pehmentyt vielä missään. 
Aijuu, mun pienellä pumpulla piti pumpata +400 kertaa että takarengas täyttyi tarpeeksi. Painetta tuli vähän liikaakin, mutta kalliisti pumpattua rengasta en lähtenyt tyhjentämään.

----------


## PaH

Huomenna larstaina nuuksela, kattilan parkkis ja ~10:15. Tää lähtee ja dr Ahma kans.  

Tarkoite on ajella jokunen tovi niin et approx kahden maissa oltais ikäänkuin lähdössä kotio kohden. Yön miinukset näyttäköön mennäänkö kelkkiurille vai ajellaanko poluilla. Hevonveenhaka jätetään ehkä väliin. Jos joku halajaa kinppaan, niin laittakoon maininnan tänne ennen ysiä niin tiedämme kiiruhtaa / venailla lähtöruudussa.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmmmjaaa,
kattila. 
Jos herään ajoissa ja löydän paikalle niin olen mukana.

t:
_Oudot työajat_

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllä sun täytyy vieraalle esitellä perinteinen hevoshaka. Oli se sen verran mieleenpainuva kokemus, ettei niitä kovin usein ole.
Mää lähen huomenna metsästämään kilometrejä, joten menen siirtymät villarilla, minne sitten menenkin.
Elämän tarkoitus olis tuupata liikkeelle suurinpiirtein samoihin aikoihin, mutta jos ässälle kelpaa hitaampi seura ja lyhyempi siirtymä, niin terrrvetuloa tänne banjonsoiton katveeseen.

----------


## Shimaani

Hidas seura ja lyhkäsehkö siirtymä on ihan ookoo vaan joko se mr Carbonio meni lenkille?  Suap' helistellä

Nimim.
_Nagamakkuriakin on_

----------


## mutanaama

Ei se mihkää ole vielä ehtiny, koiruudet on nyt kusetettu ja tarttis lähteä ajelemaan kohti etelää.

----------


## ahma

> Kyllä sun täytyy vieraalle esitellä perinteinen hevoshaka.



Hevoshaka jäi kokematta, mutta hyvitykseksi löytyi käsittämätön määrä ylämäkeä. Ja talutettavaa alamäkeä.
Pahikselle suurkiitos, hienoimpia reittejä ever.

----------


## mutanaama

Tällä tilttas sprtstrckr just ennen kotiovea, mutta 3000kaloriloista vois nyt huitasta pois kuleksimasta. Tosin se uitun leipä unohtu ostaa matkalla.

Mut huba ja hjuva lenkura oli tuokin. 50km, josta ihan hyvä osa myös maastoa, vaikka siirtymät veivät yli 30km.

----------


## PaH

Jou jou. Kiitokset afmalle seurasta! Polut oli tään talven parhaassa kunnossa, vain muutama auringossa rypenyt rinne alkoi sudituttaa loppumatkasta. Lampien / järvien jäillä ei tarttenu tänään hakee kelkkajälkee, ajokelpoista oli rannasta rantaan. Vaiks hevonveenhaka jäikin väliin, ajettiin jokunen pätkä jotka männä vkl:na jäi väliin. Bongattiin myös paljon tuoreita kärmesjälkiä ohkoisemmilla kumeilla suoritettuna ja yks ujo mut hyvin päänsä suojannut pyöräilijä holma-saarijärven makkurinpaistopaikan liepeillä. Ei paskempi sessio ollenkaan.

Kävin ulkoiluttamassa myös juustopyörää tovin takametsässä. Tuntu 740mm levee liki suora tanko, yhdeksän ylimääräistä vaihdetta ja pari iskaria hirrmuisen oudoilta nuilla ränneillä. Pelottava kokemus : )

Appropå. Oliskos ken innostunu huimaileen huomenissa nuukselassa? Sääetana näyttis aineskin yhtä kantavaa olosuhdetta kun tänään eli jos kymmenen maissa starttais jostain noilta huudeilta niin kuskit olis kypsiä ennenkun upotus/livetys alkaa?

Muuok: eli ei.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää joutuu huomenna kuskaamaan koniloista, phillarointi on varmaan noukänduu. Ellen sitten käy maisemakierroksella Pohjassa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Alkaa el Guapo olemaan kasassa... vaijerit pitää vielä lyhentää ja samoin jarru letkut. Rungossa näyttäisi mun setupilla olevan geometriat kohdallaan, huomenna jatketaan säätämistä, nyt saunaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei kai Guapo het' saunaan joutunna? :Cool: 
Olisko maastaiaamusta intoa lähteä jaagaamaan hankikantoa vai jatketaanko koko pyhäpäivä kiljulla?

Nate on hyvä etunakkero ja tsiljuuna kertaa tanakampi RD:llä kuin BFL. Jännää että ainoa jälki polkuun jäi siitä takana olevasta larrista...

----------


## mutanaama

Voip olla, etten ole huomenaamulla kuntoinen. Vois kuitenkin varovaista ehkää lupailla itselleen.

----------


## marco1

Ankaraa suksimista koko pässiäinen, saa nähdä jos pyörän päälle jaksais huomenna..

----------


## PaH

> Nate on hyvä etunakkero ja tsiljuuna kertaa tanakampi RD:llä kuin BFL. Jännää että ainoa jälki polkuun jäi siitä takana olevasta larrista...



Pssst. Mahtaisko kannattaa yhdistelmän painopistettä hinata noin 3,2 cm eteenpäin jotta paino(ttomuus) olis sillai tasaisesti niillä nakkeroilla? Valistumaton arvaus olis et eteneminen helepottuis merkittävästi. Nate on kyl hjuva. 

On_topikkia. Emmä sit nuukselaan asti eestyny. Korvikkeena toimi kiharainen lännenmaiden kierros. Pirkkolan kallioilla tapasin pari aamuvirkkua, aikas vinhaan kyytiä kulkivat ne 29" notkupyörät sen aikaa mitä kannassa kestin. Sit saikin ajella pitkin ja poikin liki neljä tuntia kääntöpisteinä karakallio ja linnainen, enneskun seuraavat kanssapyöräilijät tapasin, yksvaihteisten itsensäkiusaaja-ryhmän yllätin kahvitauolta munkkiksella. *itun lujaa liikku nekin kun vauhtiin pääsivät, vallankin se yks paukkuva värkki.

Huomenna jossain jotain?

----------


## mckollaa

> Pssst. Mahtaisko kannattaa yhdistelmän painopistettä hinata noin 3,2 cm eteenpäin jotta paino(ttomuus) olis sillai tasaisesti niillä nakkeroilla? Valistumaton arvaus olis et eteneminen helepottuis merkittävästi. Nate on kyl hjuva. 
> 
> On_topikkia. Emmä sit nuukselaan asti eestyny. Korvikkeena toimi kiharainen lännenmaiden kierros. Pirkkolan kallioilla tapasin pari aamuvirkkua, aikas vinhaan kyytiä kulkivat ne 29" notkupyörät sen aikaa mitä kannassa kestin. Sit saikin ajella pitkin ja poikin liki neljä tuntia kääntöpisteinä karakallio ja linnainen, enneskun seuraavat kanssapyöräilijät tapasin, yksvaihteisten itsensäkiusaaja-ryhmän yllätin kahvitauolta munkkiksella. *itun lujaa liikku nekin kun vauhtiin pääsivät, vallankin se yks paukkuva värkki.
> 
> Huomenna jossain jotain?






Kiitos suuntimista johtaja PaHille. Etelä polut löytyi hyvin ja suureksi yllätykseksi Rokki Mäkinen oli auki. Saatiin oikein maittavat latet pääsiäisen kunniaks. Takastuloomatkalla saatii kiriapua Aleksi ja Spessun muodossa. Kiitoksia kaikille mukaville polulle osuneille lenkkeilijöille  :Leveä hymy:  Sää, seura ja polut parhaasta päästä...

----------


## PaH

^ funtsasin siinä ajellessa et jotain noissa 29"- systeemeissä tarttee olla taikaa kun nuin pulskee miäs vetää nuin halavatun lujaa ja vielä ilman nastakumeja  :Leveä hymy: 

muoks: ao. kommenttiin viitaten, paitsi et härveli näytti futaavan jousituksen osalta näin maallikon silimin jotakuinkin perfecto, kävi mielessä et myös salaharjoittelulla on osuutta asiaan (tähän se ISO peukalo)

----------


## mckollaa

> ^ funtsasin siinä ajellessa et jotain noissa 29"- systeemeissä tarttee olla taikaa kun nuin pulskee miäs vetää nuin halavatun lujaa ja vielä ilman nastakumeja



Luulen jotta Gyron alusta alkaa olemaan mieleinen ja tulos on sen mukainen kun possu luottaa Halifaxin luomukseen.  :Hymy:  Sekä kroppa ei hylje enää treeniä...

----------


## sakuvaan

Mulla lähinnä prötäs kyllä kuski.. pyörässä ei kyllä ollu mitään vikaa.

----------


## Shimaani

> Pssst. Mahtaisko kannattaa yhdistelmän painopistettä hinata noin 3,2 cm eteenpäin jotta paino(ttomuus) olis sillai tasaisesti niillä nakkeroilla? Valistumaton arvaus olis et eteneminen helepottuis merkittävästi. Nate on kyl hjuva. ....



 Niinno, samaan muutosteluhötäkkään hinasin jakkaraa sen 2,87cm etiäppäin jonka Selkinreissulla vein taakke kun eessä oli pellenjalkineella oleva Nuppu.  Seuraavaksi tesmauspenkkiin joutuu takanakkeroksi se Knardi ja sit tietty häätyy koestaa kuinka neiti leviää pellenkengällä.  Jokohan kohta pääsis hankikannosta nauttimaan vai katoaako lumet ns blinkin aikana?

----------


## HC Andersen

Eilen ja tänään reilu 60km yhteensä kelkkauria ja metsäkoneuria Vihdin Jokikunnassa, aika helmee. Vähän ketuttaa että nui hanget kantaa ainoastaan paikoin *prkl*

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään kotipolkuja,*uittu* sitä koiranpaskan määrää ja tää ei oo aprilliä!

Korso-kulomäki poluilla aiwan tajuttomasti sontaa,ilolassa taas ihan ok polut.

----------


## Shimaani

Süväojan poluilla oli hirrmumäärä neulasia, tähtiportteja ja jtkn kun kiinnosti Turbonuuskua™ ns täysillä kun se höntyilyily loppui vasta liki tunnin sinkoilun jälkeen.  Ja sit taju veks ennen ku pihasta päästiin. :Cool:   Kitahan on vallan simpsakka neitoliini

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kuntoilijan ajoleiri on sitten tänään loppu, kun piti töihin palata. Ihan niin paljon en ajanut, kun oli tarkoitus, mutta riittävästi kuitenkin. Eipä ollut aamu-, päivä-, tai iltavuorolaisia tungokseen asti lähimetsään tulossa  :Cool: .
Kyllä on muuten amerikkalainen asiakaspalvelu jotakin ihmeellistä, josta aina jaksaa hämmästyä. Jouduin lauantaina yönä kesken kirjeenvaihdon/ostorupeaman myyjän nettipalveluntuottajan blockilistalle. Sunnuntai aamuna paneudun asiaan ja reilussa puolessa tunnissa palveluntuottaja vapautti minut blockilistaltaan kahden sähköpostin vaihdon jälkeen. Tuskin olisi moinen onnistunut pääsiäissunnuntaina Soneran kanssa. Nyt on sitten matkalla Turneriin bashwich setien suuresti 
arvostamalta ohuiden ja edullisten bashien valmistajalta BBG:ltä. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Mutis sul on YV laari täynä. Teepä tilaa sinne.  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Huomenna kukaan mitään missään? Sillai aamusta tai ees aamupäivästä? Ku noi polkuset kantaa kummiskin vielä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna 9.30 Syväojan banjoajelua.

----------


## PaH

^ onks siel tarpeeks kurjaa, raskasta ja ikävää?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kurjaa ja ikävää seuraa on ainakin tarjolla...

----------


## mutanaama

Mä käyn tänään känäpäissäni polkemassa polut reikiä täyteen, siirrän koiranpaskat keskelle ajouraa ja kusen muut liukkaaks. Kelpaako?

Ja on meillä tuolla peltokin, minkä yli saa kävellä.

----------


## Lauttis

Ajattelin aamusta lähteä ajamaan Ilolaan ja siitä eteenpäin jonnekin. Tännekin saa tulla.

----------


## Shimaani

> Huomenna 9.30 Syväojan banjoajelua.



 *viritteleejo*

----------


## mutanaama

> Ajattelin aamusta lähteä ajamaan Ilolaan ja siitä eteenpäin jonnekin. Tännekin saa tulla.



Me ehdoteltiin enste  :Vink:

----------


## PaH

> Kurjaa ja ikävää seuraa on ainakin tarjolla...



Jos meen mun kaa ajaleen, on seura vielä luokattomampaa. Harkihen.





> Mä käyn tänään känäpäissäni polkemassa polut reikiä täyteen, siirrän koiranpaskat keskelle ajouraa ja kusen muut liukkaaks. Kelpaako?
> 
> Ja on meillä tuolla peltokin, minkä yli saa kävellä.



Sit suvajoen polut on ku meillä täällä. Ton meidän pellon yli en kyllä tänään kävelly, ajelin herroiks pyörällä. Semmosella notkujutulla. On ne muutes noi juustopöörät pervoja vehkehiä - kuka tommosilla ajelee huvikseen??? 

Tuun jos. Ellei 0930 näy, lienen nuukselassa kantamassa pyörääni hevoshaassa tms.

Muoks:





> Ajattelin aamusta lähteä ajamaan Ilolaan ja siitä eteenpäin jonnekin. Tännekin saa tulla.



Emmää uskalla. Edellisen kerran kun niiltä kulmilta starttasin rikoin pyöräni ja itteni. Molempien syy samainen ajotaidottomuus.
Häätyy harjutella, kyl mää sit.

----------


## Lauttis

> Me ehdoteltiin enste



Mut mä en aio käydä polkemassa polkuja reikiä täyteen tms  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Jos pahis tulee ja ajaa ton pellon yli notkulla,  niin kandee tulla kattomaan. Tai prkele, se ajaa sen kuitenkin uppoomatta ja huutaa että tulkaa vaan, hyvin kantaa.

----------


## petjala

Jjiihaa!! (pen-K etsien heinähattua ynnä omenamehua) 
Tääkin vois banjoilla itsensä nurin niihin kustuihin reikiin vai mitänenyoli ja samalla koesovittaa ja ruinata hartsimattopeittoja hölmön leveiden kumeksien päälle.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa osoitehan oli tuo uandaan sompiontie kolometoista. Willkommen. Eiku terrrrrvetuloa.

----------


## petjala

Ach ja, Lederhosen und banjo mitt mich. Fak! Spinglish! I mean: speak english boys.

----------


## Kapu

> .... Eiku terrrrrvetuloa.



Kas kehveliä, tartteekin lähtee pumppaamaan ilmaa renkaisiin, jos tästä vaikka vielä kerkeis viivalle

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään tuli nähtyä komeimmat lipat vuosiin, kaveri ajaa ylämäkeen tasaisella pellolla ja vaihtaa kelkkauralta toiselle. Polkupyörä ei tykkää tästä, ja pukittaa kuskin satulasta pyörän viereen selälleen.

----------


## Shimaani

Kostoksi lisäsin sitä painavaa ja räikeänmustaa 0deg Tompsuniittiä keulaan sen hillityn kullankeltaisen 25deg Toivon tilalle ja sit sitä asennuskaljaa.  Pitkästä aikaa aitoa Setämeininkiä™, maaliin saapui enemmän väkeä kuin matkaanlähti. 

_Kaatuminen on taitolaji, näyttävä kaatuiluilu vaatii jo lahjakkuutta_

----------


## mutanaama

"Sedät lisääntyvät neitseellisesti"

----------


## HC Andersen

Mut ei homolla tavalla, vaan miehekkäällä setä-tavalla.

----------


## Smo

Ööh .. "setä-tavalla"? Nyt jo melkein pelottaa

----------


## HC Andersen

Niin... Metsässä, vaatteet päällä, avojonossa ja kenenkään huomaamatta jonoon syntyy uusi setä.

----------


## marco1

Son of Kronar

----------


## mutanaama

No niitä nyt vaan tupsahtaa milloin pellosta, milloin sivupolulta. "Se vaan tuli jostain"

----------


## kmw

Tjooh, oli erikoinen lenkura. Endo ei pysynyt kehällä, pikalinkku hajosi, sisuri murtui venttiilin juuresta. Joskus elämä näyttää keskisormea. Onneksi sain autokyydin kotiin, kiitokset kuskille.

Äsken laitoin Naten samalle kehälle ja sekin meinasi olla asettumatta, mutta pienen ähräämisen jälkeen kuitenkin. Mekaanisen takajarruttimen tehot hävisivät jotenkin jonnekin, v1ttu. Kahva tuntuu kuin olisi ilmauksen tarpeessa??? Kyllästyttää.

----------


## petjala

Ollos höveli kmw. Välillä vastoinkäymiset ja kosmiset kummallisuudet kasaantuvat yhteen nippuun synnyttäen suorastaan valtavan vuoren. Onneks nuo todellisuusvääristymät monasti myös silottuvat itsestään. Toivottavasti se sun kiuas ees pelas.

----------


## Shimaani

Juuh,
erikoista oli meno.
Ensin ajettiin helmimestoja _siellä jossakin_

Sit mitattiin hangen paksuutta

Ja lopuks jässikät meni lakkoon kun ei taukoa alkanu kuulua


Huba reissu,
jarruvaunu kiittää kaikkia osallistujia hauskasta reissusta :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> ^ onks siel tarpeeks kurjaa, raskasta ja ikävää?



**ttu teiän kansa! Huijasitte hölömöö. Sielä mitään kurjaa, raskasta tai ikävää ollu. Ikuna enää en teiän kansa mihinkään tuu.
Tnx seurakunnalle. 

Quis huomisaamu?

----------


## Mihail

^^Ai se on lakkokuva, näytti äkkiseltään pahalta vatsaepidemialta  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Quis huomisaamu?



Tää parisuhdepyöräilee, joten mulla on nou gou.

----------


## Shimaani

Suntaina 1030 alkaa Turbonuuskun™ hakutreeni, sitä ennen meinaan ennättää käydä pikaisesti koeponnaamassa puksun uuden ohjastamion.  Ja sehän meinaa että häätyy heivaa ölöpästä ennen pualta yätä  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

^^^^^Noin seittemän veljestä.

Läskihommia näköjään ollut, pitänee käydä aamun hyhmässä nastoitetulla kapearenkaisella. Mulla on vieläkin vaan antifatbike vaikka hommat onkin tuosta viime kesästä vähän levenneet:

----------


## kolistelija

^Toson käyny joku vahinko. Se on ihan kiaro.

----------


## HC Andersen

^^Offset takahaarukka :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

Vaikuttaa pahalta karsastukselta.

----------


## Kapu

Juu, kiitokset lenkurasta. Mukavaa oli vaikka olikin vaan tommoset kaposet nakkerot alla.

----------


## ellmeri

Kattelin että tuttuja kuvassa onko Kapu tukholmaan lähössä? mää ainaskin lähen.

----------


## mutanaama

> Juuh,
> erikoista oli meno. *kuvat nips*
> Ensin ajettiin helmimestoja _siellä jossakin_
> 
> Sit mitattiin hangen paksuutta
> 
> Ja lopuks jässikät meni lakkoon kun ei taukoa alkanu kuulua
> 
> 
> ...



Alin kuva oli siittä kohasta kun meillä oli Hauskaa. Muuten pelkkää kärsimystä.
Kiitosta vaan kuvista ja osallistujille ajoseurasta. HC:lle erityisen suuri kiitos leivonnaisista, susta saa joku vielä joskus hyvän vaimon, naiseksi ehkä ruman, mutta kuitenki.

----------


## mutanaama

> **ttu teiän kansa! Huijasitte hölömöö. Sielä mitään kurjaa, raskasta tai ikävää ollu. Ikuna enää en teiän kansa mihinkään tuu.
> Tnx seurakunnalle. 
> 
> Quis huomisaamu?



Aamu on kans nougou, ohjastan kuulemma hevosta maasta käsin.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää jo kävin (aamuhaukkulenkin jälkeen) Sillbölevägenin länsipuolen peltojen hankikannolla riekkumassa, samalla totesin että Puksun™ uusi setappi on taas parempi kuin edeltäjänsä. Hiki tuli siinä hangen pintaa rouhiessa eikä uponnut kuin kerran, häätyy lisää keijjukerrointa  :Cool:

----------


## PaH

Hanki kanto aamusta aikas hyvin. Tää starttas jo kasilta lännenmies- kiertueelle. Pohjat olivat kovia mut snadisti oli arska nakertanu polkuja kalleeleen ja pätkiny niitä. Vajaa 5h ja +50km. Ekerniat män kaikki.

----------


## marco1

Ei ollut energoneita edes lähtiessä, tunnin jaksoi ulkoilla ja siitäkin kului pyörän ruuvaamiseen ja kevätlintujen katteluun... Kevätväsymystä.

----------


## kmw

Puolenpäivän jälkeen kiertelin pari h Ylästöä ja taisi olla viimeisiä iltapäivälenkuroita näillä lumilla. Oli jo kohtuu pehmosta. Paikoin aukeilla polku oli harjanne. 

Munkkikosken kuppila on kiinni = rempassa huomisesta alkaen. Avajaisista ei henkilökunnalla ollut aavistustakaan.

----------


## mutanaama

No ny on takavaihtajatarve monityydytetty. Kiitos vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Olisko lauvantaiaamusta jo yksivuotiseen perinteiseen auringonnousuun ratsastajia?  Suattaap' olla kevään viimeinen hankikanto täällä vesijättömailla

----------


## HC Andersen

Suottasi olla.

----------


## JackOja

HÄH?

Oliko se vai eikö ollut? Siis Ellmeri ottamassa punkkipiikkiä eilen puoliysin uutisissa... 12:50 etiäpäin

Kyllä te ootte julkkuja nykyään, vastahan oli tämäkin.

----------


## ellmeri

> HÄH?
> 
> Oliko se vai eikö ollut? Siis Ellmeri ottamassa punkkipiikkiä eilen puoliysin uutisissa... 12:50 etiäpäin
> 
> Kyllä te ootte julkkuja nykyään, vastahan oli tämäkin.



No oli melekein kaikissa uutisissa,parivuotta vanha pätkä siinä pyöri.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> No ny on takavaihtajatarve monityydytetty. Kiitos vaan



Ollas hyvä vaan  :Hymy: 

Meitsi tässä kotonaku keikat peruuntu. Otin puol pekkasen, joten vois käydä omaan lukuun vähä luistelemassa täpärillä polkuja.

----------


## kmw

onkos äSSän askelmerkit asetettu silleen että olisi vielä kantoa hangella lawantaina? Tänään ei Klakessa ollut kun kuuden jälkeen kävin koiraa pissittämässä. Eikä ysiltä kun liikkeellepolkaisin itteni Askisto-Örkkilä-Juvanmalmi -kruisailulle. Polut olivat edelleen vallan mahti kunnossa. Eessuntaas ajelin ja löysin ittelleni ihan uutta pätkää kohtuu paljon. A-paanaa kallion päällä + puron vartta takasin - kierroksen ajelin useamman kerran ja kaikkiin suuntiin. Puolenpäivän jälkeen alkoi olla haastavampaa.

----------


## PMT

Käytiin aamusta Juhan kanssa katsastamassa Pirkkolasta etelään polut ja pirkkolasta Paloheinään polut, olivat hyvässä kunnossa ja nopeita, hauskaa oli taas pyörällä ajo,hiihdon täytteeksi, hiidettyä on tullut melkein joka päivä ja niitä kilometrejä jo hyvän matkaa toista tuhatta, ellei jo kolmatta tuhatta.

----------


## kyprok

> Käytiin aamusta Juhan kanssa katsastamassa Pirkkolasta etelään polut ja pirkkolasta Paloheinään polut, olivat hyvässä kunnossa ja nopeita, hauskaa oli taas pyörällä ajo,hiihdon täytteeksi, hiidettyä on tullut melkein joka päivä ja niitä kilometrejä jo hyvän matkaa toista tuhatta, ellei jo kolmatta tuhatta.



Ovatko nuo polut muuten paremmin ajettavissa läskipyörällä vai meneekö normimaasturillakin (nastat)? Vai kannattaako unohtaa kokonaan jos on vasta illansuusta liikkeellä?

----------


## PaH

^ paremmuus on makuasia, mut eilen(kin) pärjäs illansuussa ihan nakkikumisella pikkupyörällä jossei ollu nastojakaan

----------


## PMT

Itelläni oli nastat pyörässä , muutama paikka oli jossa oli polku jäässä sekä muutama mutkat jotka voivat yllättä ilman nastoja, me lähdetiin reissuun  9 aikaan ja jo etelään mennessä paikat joihin aurinko paistoi alko pehmeneemään, mutta varjoiset aivan loistavassa kunnossa. Muutamassa polulla oli toissa päivänä satanut lumi pinnassa , mutta polku kova pojjalta, nuo Paloheinä Pirkkola väliset polut aivan hirveen nopeassa kunnossa.

----------


## kyprok

Kiitos. Pitääpä lähteä illansuussa ulos kuikuilemaan paikallisia polkuja. Menopelin valinta taitaa sitten mennä fiilispohjalla. Tosin jos ois tarpeeksi kovia polkuja niin ois kyllä mukava tykitellä menemään nakkikumeilla. Tai no, mun kunnolla ei paljoa "tykitellä", vaan lähinnä puuskutetaan lujaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mutanaama

Pitäis tänään varmaan viedä niksua ulos piiiitkästä aikaa.

----------


## Shimaani

> onkos äSSän askelmerkit asetettu silleen että olisi vielä kantoa hangella lawantaina? ....



 Vattujoo, kun helismaanit ei tunnu toimivan niin laitoin fillarinkulettimen alle ihkauudet suvisuikulat.  Loppuviikon pitäis sit olla hirrrmuisia yöpakkasia tai ainakin aamukuudelta tiet jäässä :Cool:

----------


## kyprok

Oli läski eilen hyvä valinta poluille. Aika vähiin olisi polkuajaminen jäänyt täysjoustolla. Tai ainakin olisi saanut tunkata oikein urakalla.

----------


## kmw

^Totta turisee kyprok.

Aamusta kävin kiertelemässä Keimola-Petas -osastoa ja en minä olisi päässyt oikein minnekään muulla värkillä kuin läskillä. Jos alla olisi ollut Bud&Lou ja olisin reilusti hoikempi niin hankikanto olisi riittänyt.

 Prätkäspoorit ovat levinneet niin että pystyy jo kampia pyörittämään. Ei ihan joka paikassa, mutta kummiskin. Rapakuraa kohtasin enempi kuin kertaakaan tänä vuonna. Ihme juttu että joissain paikoissa lätäköt olivat vain ohuessa riitteessä ja muutaman kymmenen metrin päässä umpijäässä.

----------


## PaH

> Olisko lauvantaiaamusta jo yksivuotiseen perinteiseen auringonnousuun ratsastajia?  
> Suattaap' olla kevään viimeinen hankikanto täällä vesijättömailla



Olis. Mut kevään viimeistä hankikantoa tuskin on. 
Tällä viikolla on iltalenkeillä muina iltoina pärjänny ihan juustopyörällä ja suvikumeilla, mut tänään tartti jo fätilläkin ajella taiten ettei päntiönään uponnu. Polun pohjat alkaa pettää alla ja toi kuorrutus-soosi tuppaa oleen **tun pliukasta. Ajeleehan tuolla vielä, mut töitä saa tehdä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajan sunnuntaina akkain kanssa.

----------


## kmw

Huomenna sateen tauottua aattelin jatkaa Rostsekillä fiksutteluharjootuksia. Se ei tod  ole mikään seuraleikki.

Taitaa mennä tovi että mehtään on mukava mennä polkupyörällä. Tänään kattelin polunpäitä Keskuspuistossa ja oli aikas muhjusen oloista. Tosin Yyärrän ensi viikon ennusteissa on vielä sinisiä numeroita.

----------


## Shimaani

Sittana.
Mää myyn mun helismaanit ja alan jatkaa ryyppäämistä kun nää kelit ei *puup* tottele.  Iltapäivälenkillä haukutellessa tuntui siltä ettei poluillakaan pysy lumikengittä.

----------


## mutanaama

Aivan loistava idea. Kippis.

----------


## kolistelija

En uskonut koskaan olevani tätä mieltä, mutta ulos katsellessa tulee iso ikävä talvea...

Siis tätä talvea:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=941dm-URQHA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNiwa6hfAmk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U877cI-zQN8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDnUp3zafQQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_2bjiz1wso
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L02iPA-TE8E

Olihan sitä perkule 20 astetta pakkasta mutta tää oli ihan hiton siistii.




EDIT:
Lisäsin yhden videon, sen joka on täynnä rakkautta. Kolmas linkki!

----------


## St0neyNut1

Juu taitaa alkaa tämä niin sanottu speksaus vaihe vuotta. Omalla nakkikumiluisteluvälineellä ei mitään menemistä mehtään poluille. Taidampa siis tänään suunnata Järvenpäähän ryyppäämään kaverille  :Leveä hymy:  Aluksi meinasin et menis tolla luistelukoneella mut taitaa olla tuo 18km per suunta vähä turhan kurjistelua vesisateessa. Huomasin että tuo SKS:sän pikalokarin "kisko" ei sovi mun Vaniin millään sen mukana tulleella sovitteella.

----------


## marco1

Melko hyvä sadetanssin korvike tästä tuli kun minä ja äSSä satuttiin pesemään autot eilen.

----------


## ellmeri

> Melko hyvä sadetanssin korvike tästä tuli kun minä ja äSSä satuttiin pesemään autot eilen.



Ja mää pesin Citroenin qu piti aamulla viiä katsastukseen! vaikka onkin "vaan" autonkaltainen liikkumaväline niin sain leiman konttorilta.

Tuskin kannattaa lotota kun harvoin onnistaa 2kertaa perätysten.

----------


## Shimaani

Haukuttelulenkillä havaittua:
Katoavan Metsän™ ja altaanympäristön polut upeita jäärännejä joiden reunat pettää pelkästä vilkaisusta ja ne polut joihin aurinko pääsee paistamaan kärsivät pahasta kelirikosta. Siirtymäpolut ns. haastavia jalkamiehellekin.

Nimim.
_Ryyppykausi jatkuu_

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos vaan ruiskuista ja melkeinaateliselle taas viidjoista. Oudompi vois luulla että meillä on ollu hyvä ja hauska talvi.

----------


## Shimaani

Niistä ruiskuistahan sais värkättyä vaikka semmottisen tekilavyön ja sit eiku rüüstelemään :Cool:

----------


## PaH

Paremmin tuolla tänään eteni ku eilen. Vesisade näyttää pakkaavan lumen pintaa tiiviimmäks. Pääpolut täällä / silivolassa / yyberböölessä vielä täysin ajettavissa aineskin minifätillä, kun malttaa ajaa ilman rider_erroreita. Ukraina alkaa mennä jo urheilun puolelle. Poljettu kenkillä aika ruvelle.
 Poluilla on niin paljon koiranp*skaa et tarttis ajoasuks kuivapuvun.

muoks: matkahuolto vei Joneksen pois. RIP, vihree vikuri.

----------


## mutanaama

RIP, otetaans sille.

----------


## PaH

> RIP, otetaans sille.



Otetaan. Otettiin eilenkin, aineskin vähän.

Off_topic: kyllä noilla poluilla pääs viel tänäänkin eteenpäin, osin ajamalla ja osin hyvällä tuurilla. Avoimemmat paikat hajoo alle. 
Käy mm. kuntoilusta tuo polkuspyöräily tätänykyä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää kelveili reilun tunnin tänään, enempää ei inspannu.

----------


## kmw

Mää semmosen seittämänkymppiä rostseikkailin. Ei pöllömpää tyhmäilyä.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää uppoilin liki neljä tuntia umpihankeen hakuiluilussa enkä fillaroinut metriäkään ja silti on ihan raato olo.
*höhmiö*

----------


## mutanaama

Mä olin koiranäyttelyssä 4h, että repikää siitä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä vedän maton teidän jalkojen alta, olin 3,5h Omakoti, meidän mökki ja sisustus messuilla. Yhtään messukaliaa saannu.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää vaan hölköttelin su 15 km lenkkarit jalassa. Kurkistin lähimetsään ja ehkä sinne pääsee taas maastoilemaan toukokuun puolen välin jälkeen, jos haluaa pysyä suht ravattomassa kunnossa kuten minä. Maantielle valkoista viivaa pääsee varmasti parin viikon päästä seuraamaan niin, ettei tarvitse rengasrikkoja pelätä koko ajan. Sitä ennen pitetään ainoastaan lenkkarin nauhat kireällä.
Kunto on Läskipyörätalven jälkeen parempi, kuin viime vuoden syksyllä, kun panin normimaasturin ja maantiepyörän talviteloille ja kropasta on jäänyt metsää sulamaan mukava määrä läskiä :Cool: . On muuten hölköttely tehokasta tavaraa kuntoilijan kropalle, kun kahden viikon hölkyttelyn jälkeen on painoa tippunut vähän yli kilo ja aamupaino oli aamulla taas todella pitkästä aikaa 79,1 kg.  Huhtikuun lopussa ollaankin vähintään lukemissa 77 kg. Kesällä pyörä kiitää ja ankkuriköysi tippuu lopullisesti pois vyötäröltä setälenkeillä.

----------


## ellmeri

> Mää vaan hölköttelin su 15 km lenkkarit jalassa. Kunto on Läskipyörätalven jälkeen parempi, kuin viime vuoden syksyllä, kun panin normimaasturin ja maantiepyörän talviteloille ja kropasta on jäänyt metsää sulamaan mukava määrä läskiä. On muuten hölköttely tehokasta tavaraa kuntoilijan kropalle, kun kahden viikon hölkyttelyn jälkeen on painoa tippunut vähän yli kilo ja aamupaino oli aamulla taas todella pitkästä aikaa 79,1 kg. Huhtikuun lopussa ollaankin vähintään lukemissa 77 kg. Kesällä pyörä kiitää ja ankkuriköysi tippuu lopullisesti pois vyötäröltä setälenkeillä.



Ai pirsana! äijä kuitunut huolestuttawasti. :Sarkastinen:  mää oon lihonnu vaan 86 kiloon 7 kiloa syksystä,täytyy alkaa ajamaan maantietä että rasvapalaa..*jos jaksaa* :Irvistys:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> mää oon lihonnu vaan 86 kiloon 7 kiloa syksystä,täytyy alkaa ajamaan maantietä että rasvapalaa..*jos jaksaa*



Ei muuta kuin Ellua polkien niin, että tyrä rytkyy ja hiki virtaa. Niin ne läskit saa kyytiä :Sarkastinen: . Mulla painosaldo on nyt -6 kg tämän vuoden osalta ja tavoitepaino on muutaman kilon päässä. Siihen pääsyn voikin sitten vappuna juhlistaa vappuna munkilla ja simalla.

----------


## mutanaama

Lihot kuitenkin ennen kesää :Hymy: , sulla on se hatullinen paskaakin vielä syömättä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

En varmasti liho :Kieli pitkällä: . Liikuntakärpänen on nääs nyt puraissut niin pahasti. 

Ja mitä tulee tuohon hatulliseen, niin muistini mukaan en sitä ihan 100 % luvannut, vaan se oli jotenkin ehdollinen tai sitten puhdas humoristinen heitto tai jotakin sinne päin.  :Sarkastinen:  Pääsiäisenä söin kerralla tuokkosen mämmiä kermalla, joka mielestäni kompeisoi vähintäänkin tuon vuosia sitten (hätä)päissäni heitetyn jutun.

----------


## mutanaama

Se mikä on suljetussa säikeessä säilyy ikuisesti. Toisin kuin raamattu, niin tuota ei muuteta enää kenenkään mieliksi. Mutta olkoot tuon mämmin ansiosta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pyöriikö jollakin 140mm keulaa 9mm akselilla jossain nurkissa ylimääräisenä?

----------


## Shimaani

Täältä on ylimääräiset keulat hävinnü jonnennii ja kumitavarakin hupenoo huisaa vauhtia... :Cool:

----------


## ahma

> Pyöriikö jollakin 140mm keulaa 9mm akselilla jossain nurkissa ylimääräisenä?



Juminy kauppasi just ylimääräistä 150 millistä (keulaa) Itä-Helsingin topikissa. Akselista en tiedä, onko muitakin kuin 9 millisiä? Hymiö.

----------


## kharik

> Pyöriikö jollakin 140mm keulaa 9mm akselilla jossain nurkissa ylimääräisenä?



Mulla taitaa olla 130 mm keula ylimääräisenä, jos ei kovin kovia odotuksia ole keulan suhteen..

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mulla taitaa olla 130 mm keula ylimääräisenä, jos ei kovin kovia odotuksia ole keulan suhteen..



No se saisi mielellään olla Rokkarin 130mm TORA 303:sta parempi ja 10mm pidempi...

----------


## HerkkoPeres

1. Jos jotakuta sedistä vähänkin hotsittaa, niin MTBCF:n Tukholman turneella 23.-27.5.ois yks peruutuspaikka vapaana; 4 yötä, 3 päivää takuhubaa huippupoluilla ja muuallakin. Ajoryhmiä joka makuun. Lisätietoja klubin palstalla. Ei oo pakko olla mun mielestä edes jäsen. Itse lähden tänä vuonna koittamaan läskillä.

2. Kellään joutilasta Hadleyn 10/135mm akselia nurkissa? Tai muuta vastaavaa 9/10mm pikalinkku- tai helppoirrotteista läpipulttiakselia. Fatty tarttis vähän lisäjämäkkyyttä keulansa, ja varastin tarkoitukseen alustavasti toisen pyörän Hadleynavasta yhden ja se siis nyt ilman.

----------


## PaH

@HerkkoPee - mulla on jossain yks Hadley aineskin ja pari muutakin vastaavaa. Teen varastoinventaarin ehtoolla.

----------


## ellmeri

[QUOTE=HerkkoPeres;2009791]1. Jos jotakuta sedistä vähänkin hotsittaa, niin MTBCF:n Tukholman turneella 23.-27.5.ois yks peruutuspaikka vapaana; 4 yötä, 3 päivää takuhubaa huippupoluilla ja muuallakin. Ajoryhmiä joka makuun. Lisätietoja klubin palstalla. Ei oo pakko olla mun mielestä edes jäsen. Itse lähden tänä vuonna koittamaan läskillä.

/QUOTE]

Sitä mää vähän ounastelin että läskillä varmaan lähtee,olis pitäny lotota kun noin arvasin. :Sarkastinen:  No satamassa nähhään.

----------


## PaH

Shit happens.

----------


## mutanaama

Isompia kuvia, isompia kuvia.!! Tai siis fillarista kokonaisia.. Mut kuvia kumminski.

----------


## kolistelija

Onk toi niinq Optimus? Kuvia!

----------


## kmw

joo joo. Tiiseri osui ja upposi. Lisää kuveja, plz.

----------


## marco1

Joku ruotsalainen. Vassokuu, tak jaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

"Amerikkalaista" vesijohtoputkea ja muovikeulaa märän kissan geometrialla ja vain yhdllä vaihteella. Oisit vaan ottanut nyrkkitappelun ja siihen kippuratangon sekä ohkaset katurenkaat ja suuntana horisontti valkoista viivaan seuraten.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vassagocyles OptimusTi?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiiltää niin kovasti, jotta 5 c vetoa, jotta on meltorautaa ja maali päällä. Titaani ei peilaa, tai no kiillotettu voi peilata.

Video sentään. Sehän on viskikeulalla oleva titaaniraami. Sinne meni sekin  5 c. Rahamiesten raami.  :Cool:

----------


## PaH

Hans Dumpf, stanin Flow-kehällä.

muok: kuntsari saa käyttää sen 5c:n vaikka nallekarkkeihin, ei oo titanaalia härveli

----------


## marco1

Mites tuo keulan valinta, painorajaan pelivaraa kuskilla vaan vajaa 3x... 

Täytyypä kokeilla ajamista vaihteeksi, lylyt ja kalhut on laitettu kesäkuntoon harvinaisen aikaisin. Olikos jollain kokemusta Madshusin capin paikkaamisesta, peukalonpään kokoinen palanen pintaa puuttuu kyljestä... Sorakelin kalustoa mutta silti harmi.

----------


## mutanaama

Mikä on madshusin cap???

----------


## petjala

Madshus cap -> hullukenkä hiihtäin? (eli niitä vempaimia, mitä fiksummat valitsee lumelle, toiset höhläthän koittaa rymytä siellä pyörällä  :Kieli pitkällä: )

Race Facen x-type keskiössä on lysti rakenneratkaisu, joka takaa sen että vettä jää pikkutippanen makaamaan laakerin tiivistettä vasten. Siitä sillä on mahdollisuus haihtua hittoon tai sit hiiviskellä moikkaamaan pikkuruisia teräspalleroisia. No eipähän tarvii koko vuotta ajella samoilla vanhoilla rojuilla, hih.

----------


## marco1

pÄdillä tuli kIriotusvihreitä ja suksiasiaa. En korjaa kiusallanikaan.  :Hymy: 
Paitsi sen suksen.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos sen voi korjata hiilikuidulla, niin mulla on materiaalia kotitarpeiksi.

----------


## Shimaani

Hiiiiiii!
Suntaiaamuks uhkaavat pikkupakkasella, josko vaikka nuille leveille urille piikkikumeilla?

----------


## St0neyNut1

Täällä ei ole itellä mettä ajot ollu mieles. Kaksi viikkoo jo siitku viimeks kävi ajamassa. Salil ny jotain välil käyny, mut siin se. Elka huoltoon Fillariosaan seuraavana Maanantaina. Taas hyvä syy olla menemättä tonne sohjo lumi poluille  :Vink:  Taitaa joutua ostamaan kaverille sielt bashin. Ei se muuten sitä hanki  :Leveä hymy:  Sama kaveri kenelle myin sen mun oman jäykkäperän.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teilBW9qQ3U

----------


## PaH

> ... Olikos jollain kokemusta Madshusin capin paikkaamisesta, ...



Entinen suksi veikkaa tää. 
Ittellä sivu murtu niistä ekoista nanosoniceista, pari lenkkiä ja runko katki. Toisista (ei omat) meni cappi särki telineessä, kai liikaa painetta siklissä - poikki ekalla lenkillä.

btw, metsät hassunhauskassa ajokunnossa - suosittelen tutustumaan.

----------


## kyprok

täällä kuumottais päästä jo mettään. ja palijo. onko kellään tietoa joko hallainvuoren / kivikon kalliot ois jo sulaneet?

----------


## ellmeri

Haviksella hanabölentien ja koivukylänväylän lähikaltsilla voi jo testailla droppaamista ja renkaan pitoa ynm ihgua. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ahma

> btw, metsät hassunhauskassa ajokunnossa - suosittelen tutustumaan.



Jep: jäätä, sohjoa, vettä, mutaa. Syvän idän kalliot ok kunnossa. Keskinopeus lenkillä ehkä 3 km/h.

----------


## PaH

> Hiiiiiii!
> Suntaiaamuks uhkaavat pikkupakkasella, josko vaikka nuille leveille urille piikkikumeilla?



Tää lähtee aineskin mut ihan normikumeilla. Jos jonkinmoisesta kantavuudesta aikoo hyötyä niin varhainen startti. 
Anyone? Munkkis bat when?

Vähän kun reittejä valkkaa eikä oo niin nuuka linjoista, niin ajettavaa tuolla on runsaasti päivemmälläkin. Mut junpata saa kyllä.
Tänään loppu reidet kolmen tunnin jälkeen. Olis varmaan tarttenu reenata talavella.

jälkikanootti: mun startti on seiskan maissa eniveis ja kalusto on nakkikumillinen täysjoutava 29", mut jos ken halajaa matkaan niin infoaa ennen aamua ajankohdan@munkkis, niin kurvaan niille kulmille ät preferred time

----------


## Shimaani

Kauhia määrä päätettävää...   Hakuhaukkuiluilu alkaa 1030 joten tän pitää olla hissuttelemassa jo reilusti ennen kuikankaulua eli likellä auringonnousua.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Kannattaa käydä merta edempänä kalassa: Viimelauantaina Tukholman Hellasgårdenissa enemmän lunta kuin keskarissa, mutta hyvin pakkautunutta ja nopeaa nakkikumisellakin. Maanantaina rämpimistä läskillä Eteläkeskarin sohjossa. Tänään täyskesä Bromarvin laajoilla avokallioilla. Välikanervikot menee Fattylä nakkikumista helpommin, polkujahan täällä ei ole.

----------


## ellmeri

Hakuninmaan takaisella kikkakaltsilla kävin säätää keulaa ja muutenkin,olihan kivaa kikkailla ei näkynyt muita jälkiä. :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> ...jälkikanootti: mun startti on seiskan maissa eniveis ja kalusto on nakkikumillinen täysjoutava 29..



Ei ollu seiskalta, oli 6:15. ~puol ysiin kanto kaikki, pl. avoin vesi - sit alko päivän puolen rinteissä livettää. 
Kierros oli laaja, 4K - 50% talvipolkuja ja 50% kesäreittejä, vajaa 5h. Tunkata ei juuri tarttenu, mut *itusti tuolla saa töitä tehdä jotta maisema vaihtuu. Päivän hailait oli kevään eka alamäki-otb sulalla kalliolla, liika_liki katajapuskaa valittu ajolinja - oksa etujarrun kaffaan ja sit mentiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Ylästössä oli hiukka turhan pehmosta ja märkää, mutta muuten oli oikein kiva parituntinen. Siirtymillä vit--  keljutti rankasti maantiepöly, jota riitti taas niin että hampaat narsku.

----------


## apa

> Hakuninmaan takaisella kikkakaltsilla kävin säätää keulaa ja muutenkin,olihan kivaa kikkailla ei näkynyt muita jälkiä.



kävin myös merkkaamassa jälkeni tuonne kukkuloille

----------


## ellmeri

> kävin myös merkkaamassa jälkeni tuonne kukkuloille



*peukku* :Cool:

----------


## Marsusram

Rannikolta löytyi jo ihan mainiosti ajettavaa.  :Leveä hymy: 
http://youtu.be/vNIBQTww9kM

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Jos ensi sunnuntain ajosuunnitelmat on vielä auki, suosittelen väkevästi kalliobaanavoittoista kiertoajelua Tammisaaressa Grabbskogs Storträskin legendaarisissa maisemissa:

Lähtö Ekenäs Portilta  klo 11, ajoa sisältäen roskaruokailun Tammisaaren ravintoloissa max  kuutisen tuntia. Keli: kesä (testattu eilen). Henki/vauhti: setä  (toissavuonna kun järjestin noilla poluilla Klubin "junnuajon", kuskien  keski-ikä oli n 52v). Ei tarvii perse märkänä sotkea ellei sada, mutta sukat saattaa kastua.

Ajo-ohje Ekenäs Portille (Tenholantie/VT52) : Tammisaaren ohi kohti Hankoa, ja käännyt sillan jälkeen Nesteen kohdalta  oikealle tielle 52 kohti Tenholaa/Saloa. Ekenäs Port on hyvillä  opastekylteillä varustettu valkoinen kahvilanomainen rakennus edessäsi vasemmalla n 4-5 km ajon jälkeen.

----------


## marco1

Kiinnostava vaihtoehto, tuossa lienee tarkoitus ajella enimmäkseen tuon ulkoilualueen sisällä. Raatojen poisto ympäristöystävälliseen tapaan lähimmälle tielle onnistuu sitten helposti? Persjantaina tiedän osallistumismahdollisuudet.

----------


## PaH

Arpåå kans. Sunstain alkuehtoon aikataulu hiukan ahistaa joten neljän pintaan pitäis irrota sieltä. Parjantaina tietänee.

muoks: tartteeko tuolla vaihdepöörää?

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Aikataulutus suurinpiirtein tuollainen:

Ensin parin tunnin kierros alueen pohjoisosissa ns Peikkometsässä, Grabbskogs Storträskin ja Långträskin  rantakallioilla. Sitten reilun tunnin ajo Kyrkobergetin yli edelleen  melko kalliobaanaista reittiä Tammisaareen, jossa erilaisia pizza- ja  muita roskaruokavaihtoehtoja, mahd leivoksiakin jos hienoja neitejä tahi  rouvia sattuu porukkaan. Lounaalta pääsee hätäisimmät autoille tietä  pitkin vartissa (5km), pääjoukko tulopolkuja reilussa tunnissa,  tai jos  potkua piisaa, voidaan Tammisaaressa heittää sitä ennen pari  ketunlenkkiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vi ses i Ekenäs!

----------


## Shimaani

> Vi ses i Ekenäs!



 Tää on niiiiin runollisesti ilmaistu että vastaan juu ja otan mukaani paksuttimen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Aivan liian hapokas siirtymä, vaikka olisi pitsaa tarjolla evääksi. Kesälläkään en kyllä Santalasta lähtisi tuota reilua 30 km siirtymää polkien ajamaan tai no muovikiiturilla voisi kyllä käydä pitsan syömässä ja turisemassa  :Hymy: . 

Laitetaan vaan viikonloppuna juustopyörä kasaan ja ootellaan kurattomia ajokelejä.

----------


## PaH

Vaikea keksiä mikä olis märempää kun reippaassa vesisateessa vetää lipat kyljelleen lammikossa jossa pohja oli(kin) sileetä jäätä.

----------


## mutanaama

jos en kuheen pahassa kanuunassa ole, niin sossia ekenäässissä suntaakina.

----------


## Marsusram

Kovin houkutteleva oisi Raaseporin ruletuslenkki, tuohon voisi melkein herätäkin ajoissa..
(vaikka tuo max 6 tunnin roskaruokailu arveluttaa..)

----------


## kolistelija

Meillä on silloin tiedossa todnäk vuoden kovimmat pileet. Omat ajot jää kakkoseks kun vastassa on pojan ilmeen näkeminen kun hää saa komian (ensimmäisen!) ketjuvaihteisen täysjäykkiksen. Saa nähdä saako setäjuna uuden vaunun muutaman vuoden päästä...

----------


## marco1

Säätelen tässä just uutta 24":sta ajovalmiiksi, yllättävän paljon hommaa "valmiissakin" pyörässä. 42 eturatas tuntuu kyllä vitsiltä tämmöisessä laitteessa mutta korvataan se bashilla kun ehditään.

----------


## marco1

Jeps, sunnuntai alkaa näyttää hyvältä osallistumisen suhteen, salmiakkiauton kyytiin pääsee kans.

----------


## mutanaama

Ok, mulla mahtuu volkkarin kyytiin max 4 fillaria ja yksi ukko. Toisaalta vois tehdä niin, että mä otan heppakopin ja volvon, jolloin saan viis (hätätapauksessa 7) ukkoa ja ehkä kymmenen fillaria kyytiin.
Startti vaikka tiileriltä tjsp.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Ok, mulla mahtuu volkkarin kyytiin max 4 fillaria ja yksi ukko. Toisaalta vois tehdä niin, että mä otan heppakopin ja volvon, jolloin saan viis (hätätapauksessa 7) ukkoa ja ehkä kymmenen fillaria kyytiin.
> Startti vaikka tiileriltä tjsp.



Voi helvetti sentään. Jos tommoinen kyyti järjestyy, niin ruuvaan Turskan vaikka öisin kuosiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Ok, sovittu. 
Mutislinen kyytiin tulossa:

Mutis ite
Kuntoilija.
Shimu
HC

Ja jos marcon kyytiin mahtuu ihmisiä, muttei fillareita, niin mää voin ottaa fillareita kyytiin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ookoo ja kiitos.. Tänään pitää aloittaa ruuvaaminen, että kotiasentaja saa pyörän läjään ennen sunnuntaita ja vielä varmistettua pyörän toimivuus. Kerro lähempänä retkeä, että mihin aikaan osaan olla passissa diilerillä. Jos kohtaan ylitse pääsemättömiä ongelmia pyörän kasauksen kanssa ja estyn pääsemästä, niin infoan sinua teleföönillä.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja tää tulee paksuttimella sinne tiilerille ettei voi syyttää muuta kuin huonoa kuntoa kun pyörä ei kulje.

----------


## mutanaama

Lähtö ylästöstä kello 09:00, ajoaika noin puoltoista tuntia.

----------


## marco1

> Ok, sovittu. 
> Mutislinen kyytiin tulossa:
> 
> Mutis ite
> Kuntoilija.
> Shimu
> HC
> 
> Ja jos marcon kyytiin mahtuu ihmisiä, muttei fillareita, niin mää voin ottaa fillareita kyytiin.



Jes, mulle mahtuu 4 ihmistä ja 2 kääpiötä kuskin lisäksi. Voin tietty kokeilla tunkea tuonne linjuriinkin jos seurue ei kasva ja ei ole tarpeeksi ahdasta muuten.

----------


## Shimaani

Etupenkki Mutislinestä™ varattu ja loistava väläys naamioida fillarinkuletuskärry hummakopiks.  Pitääks fillarikuskien nyt sit hummata koko matka? :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Terve. Mä voisin lähteä kans pläskeineni Tammisaari-Riemukaari rengasmatkalle. Kimppakyyti kuulostais järkevämmälle kuin normaali työmatkatyyli yksi hlö per auto... Mun kutistettuun pakettiaasiin mahtuu mun lisäks yks kuski ja yks pyörä, eli hyvin kyseenalainen seuramatkakulkine...

----------


## mutanaama

Fillari mun kyytiin ja mies marcon? Vielä olis väljästi tilaa kaikilla.

----------


## JackOja

Määkin voisin lähteä tuonne ulkoiluttamaan uusinta perheenjäsentä. Voipi käydä tosin niinkin, että olen vallan toisella paikkakunnalla tuollon.

Tuun omien säätöjen säestämänä. Jos pääsen.

Itse asiassa vallan mainiota mtb-seutua tuo, asustelin duunihommissa tuon metsäalueen laidalla kesän 2006  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## petjala

> Fillari mun kyytiin ja mies marcon? Vielä olis väljästi tilaa kaikilla.



No vaikka noin, jos Marco samaa mieltä. Tai tota siis änkytystä aiheuttaa toi kohta mies, koska feminiininen puoleni haluaa ottaa ison kasan paakkelssirahoja mukaan, jotta voi naatiskella rantakahvilassa hillohöllötyksiä.

Marco kurvannee siis aamusta Tiilerille?

----------


## marco1

Jes, osaston pakkaus ajoneuvoihin ennen ysiä Tiilerillä. Täytyypäs ladata humppasoittimet ja etsiä suojat jostain.
Ja pitänee ajella siihen malliin ettei kokoonkutsujalla tule työpäivää... 
Tiimipaidat: http://www.spokeshirts.co.uk/collect...-my-own-stunts -> http://www.spokeshirts.co.uk/collect...cts/didnt-hurt

----------


## PaH

Niinpäs ne talvipolut vaihtu vajaassa viikossa kesäkeleiks näilläkin leveysasteilla. Eipä juuri oo enää polkusia joita ei nakkikumeilla läpi pääsis.
Avovettäkin on yllättävän vähän. Jos se ketään kiinnostaa niin tollasta(kin) siel on;

----------


## marco1

Löysin vähän yllä olevaa kuivempaa ajettavaa mutta silti tässä joteski kylmäsi, mikä lie takatalvi...

Metrinmitta kyseli että miten tuossa voi kaatua. En minäkään tiedä mutta viikkorahat on peruttu loppuvuodeksi. Faijalle ei vinoilla!

----------


## mutanaama

Mää aattelinkin notta kukas hullu täällä ukrainapolulla oli käyny liukastelemassakin pitkosten päällä. Menivät muuten ihan jees, mutta ison kiven alle kapsahdin polvilleni kun menin ajattelemaan saatana työasioita. Onneks ei tullu muuta ku hieman vaatteet kosteeksi ja polvenkin vihottelu loppu ennen mäjellenousua. Sen verran tuli kalustotappioita matkan varrella, että 22 mummis päätti lähteä irti omia aikojaan, vaan hyvinpä tuo isompikin riitti. Ihan vaan sitten vinkkinä, kun sen prestaventtiillin avaa ja laittaa schrader-sovittimella ilmaa, niin kandee laittaa se venttiili kiinni. Ihmettelin kovasti, että miten tuo eturengas tuntuukin noin pehmeältä ku lähin himasta, ja kotiin tullessa ei myötätuulikaan tuonu helpotusta. n. 0,3 bar lisää ilmaa, niin loppu 10km meni huomattasti helpommin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kotiasentaja laittoi sitten Turskaan 1*10 voimansiirron, modatun ketjunohjaimen ja bashin, jarrut ja tuubeless gummit. Jarruista jäi etuletku vähän pitkäksi ja taka jarru vähän laahaa¨vaikka miten sitä hieroi. Gummit koitin nostattaa laiskana ilman Faityvettä turhaan. Fairyvesiseosta vähäsen peliin niin nousi heti tornikäsipumpulla pumpaten vanteelle niin että soi. Huomenna kokeilemaan uskaltaako tuolla ja voiko sillä sunnuntaina suorittaa eeppisen setäretken.

Marko, älä salatreenaa jotta pysyt ehjänä sunnuntaihin asti  :No huh!: .

ps. onkos pari vuotta vanhassa litkussa tehot tallessa ? Sitä mää nuukana laitoin ja toivottavasti ei joudu siitä metsässä maksamaan korkojen kanssa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ottaako Hr. Kuntoilija sunnuntaina Tålpan mukaan? Niin vaihdetaan se isoon nippuun käteistä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mä kun luulin jo, että tarve on ohi kun ei mitään kuulu, niín ajattelin antaa itselle ja KS:lle vielä yhden mahdollisuuden yhteiseen tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## marco1

> Entinen suksi veikkaa tää. 
> Ittellä sivu murtu niistä ekoista nanosoniceista, pari lenkkiä ja runko katki. Toisista (ei omat) meni cappi särki telineessä, kai liikaa painetta siklissä - poikki ekalla lenkillä.



Nyt ainakin on entiset mutta olipa kova homma särkeä käsitöinä (hiihtäessä olis varmaan ollut eri juttu). Pohja olikin irti n. 40cm alueelta (= raudalla pilattu tai sitten ei, samasta kohtaa nuo M-vehkeet on ennenkin hajonneet) ja capista irronnut palanen olikin vaan piste ään päällä. Tuossa kuvahavainto ennen pilkkomista, pa*kana olivat kun koko kuori oli jo ratkennut, vaikka tänä talvena noita ei edes raudalla voideltu.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mä kun luulin jo, että tarve on ohi kun ei mitään kuulu, niín ajattelin antaa itselle ja KS:lle vielä yhden mahdollisuuden yhteiseen tulevaisuuteen.



Pidä hyvänäs sitten, menen muualle setelinippuni kanssa.

----------


## Shimaani

Huijjuijui.
Onneks ei tarvii etuisaa titamiinijäykkäperärunkoa.

Ja sit lisää sitä kuumaa juotavaa :Cool:

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Elämäni polkupyörä, tuo Hummer.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä oli juustopyorällä taas todella pitkästä aikaa mukava ajella juurakoissa ja kivikoissa eilen ehtoona. Kaikki skulas muuten hyvin, mutta kejut olivat liian pitkät. Pitää vähän lyhentää ja toivotaan, ettei sen seurauksena lopputulos ole särkynyt korvake, vaihtaja tai ketjut. :No huh!:  No eipä näyttänyt Turkasta pahemmin ketju kiristyvän iskarin pohjatessa isommailla takarataalla, kun sitä mallasin, joten uskon tässä onnistuvani. Kuskia pitää kyllä vähän doupata, että saadaan keuhkot ajokuntoon sunnuntaiksi.

Onneksi on huono selkä ja tilanpuute, niin ei voi rahojaan laittaa takajäykkää avaruusmetalliraamiin.

----------


## PaH

Sunstaina eekkeneessiin yks erä a` 2 kollia mukaan. Ohuita kuskeja ja paksuja pyöriä. Tai jotain.

----------


## ahma

Jos jollain on tylsää huomenillalla niin tämä lähtee Syvään Itään/ S-korpeen läskeilemään n klo 18. Tahti hidas.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Jos joku tökkii huomenna matkalla, tai lähtöpaikan löytämisessä vaikeuksia (se on erittäin selkeästi ennakoviitoitettu valkea kahvilarakennus n 4-5 km Tammisaaren sillan jälkeisen Nesteen kohdalta Tenholaan/Saloon kääntyvän tien nro 52 varressa), soitto O4O-5O38984 ratkaisee pulmasi.

Molemat kotimaiset lupaavat auringon täysin pilvettömältä taivaalta, norski uhkaa muutamalla hattaralla. Yön pikkupakkanen tiivistää pohjia entisestään.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei *piip* oo totta - se-kun-asuu-täällä on pärskinyt/kakonut/röhinyt kohta kaks viikkoa ja eilen se pasiliski sit iski muhunkin.   Aamuyöstä 38,3C ja koko päivän pärskintää joten joudun passaamaan eeppisen Eekkenäsin.
Taitaa olla uiskikannuun kajoamisen aika, jos ei muuten niin tappaa ne pasiliskit ennen ku ne leviää.

----------


## marco1

Meanwhile in the north... noin 3 minuuttia 5 year leakproof warrantyn umpeutumisesta saa huomata että jarrukaffan kannessa on liikaa reikiä... eipä ihme ettei kolmannellakaan ilmauskerralla tullut kuntoon. 
Täytyy heräillä ajoissa vaihtamaan vanhempi kappale paikalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ässälle paranemisia, muista suorittaa tuo desinfisiointi kunnolla.

----------


## petjala

Shimu hoi, jos ei pasiliskot kuoliskaan single maltilla, niin onpahan ainakin lystimpi potea. <- sananparsi meiltäpäin
Paranemisiin.

Mää just hetki takaperin hokasin, jotta toinen häristin eturenkaatta ja toine oli katollaan, tilanne nyt korjattu.
Ja Marcohan kai jo tietääkin, jotta jos pieni vika, niin ei niin järjettömän kokoinen se lekakaan.
Aamulla vaille ysin Tiilerille.

----------


## PMT

Kävin Juhan ja Terhon kanssa jossain pisan ja hannusjjrven lekillä mukavia jopa teknillisiä paikkoja mahti reitille. Kiitos Terholle vetohommista ja Juhalle seurasta. Oli muuten mukavan tuntuinen tuo 27,5 kokoinen eturengas, kyllä sen hyvin homaa juurakoissa ja kivikoissa menee paljon helpommalla kuin 26 " etupyörällä, tuntuu kuin Zenit ois uudesti syntynyt.

----------


## apa

PMTn zenith is reborn !! Huikeaa meininkiä
Kevään ajot korkattu ! Aika passeli päivä oli tänään. Ensin ajelua hallainvuoressa ja sieltä kivikon muutamat enska EKt. Päivän päätteeksi ajelua malmin jättärillä noin niinku muutama tunti loppukevennykseksi . Loistokasta kevään alkua Kaikille =)

----------


## Marsusram

Ekenääsissä oli varsin rattoisa ajopäivä. Kiitos vetäjälle ja kanssamatkustajille.
Täytynee varautua paremmin käärmeenpuremiin, talvipaineita enemmän ilmaa renkaaseen ja Surlyn sisuri.
Mutikselle kiitos Mammuttipumpun lainasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ekenäääsin redu oli jätte bra! HerkkoPerekselle ISO kiitos mukavasta päivästä. Aika paljon oli väkeä polulla, laskiko joku 28, siihen nähden letka liikkui hyvin joutusasti.

Mulla oli kalustotappiona 1 irronnut vasenkampi ja kiristysmutteri joka onneksi löytyi, sama kampi vielä löysty kerran. Lisäksi mummis oli irrota, yksi ruuvi katosi jonnekin ja kaikki muut oli löysällä. Täytyy vissiin purkaa tuo häkkyrä palasiksi ja putsata sekä laittaa lukitetta kierteisiin.

Edit: Mutikselle on tuo täysjäykällä ajo tehnyt tekniikaan huomattavan parannuksen, lisäksi Kuntoilija oli mielestäni myös kehittynyt huomattavasti viime vuodesta. Tässähän joutuu itse jo ruveta reenaamaan.

----------


## marco1

Kiitoksia kokoonkutsujalle! Kivaa oli mutta 50/60 porukan huonokuntoisimman viitta on tänä vuonna minulla ja se painaa... Lisäksi iskee hartialukko vähänkin teknisessä alaspäin menossa.

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, hyvät oli maastot, eikä kelinkään takia joutunut kukaan kärsimään. Kiitokset vielä kerran Herkolle pitkän letkan kasassa pitämisestä ja koko poppoolle ajoseurasta. Yhteensä meitä oli 25, joten melkoinen ryntäys ihan vaan porukkalenkille. 

Yllättävän hyvin tuo läskipyörä kiipesi kallion rinteitä ylös ja alas, vaikka välillä hiukka pomppikin irti.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu, mukavan sunnuntai session oli Herkkoperes meille järkännyt, vaikka miestä flunssa pahasti vaivasi. Mutiksen kuljetuspalvelu oli nahkapenkkeineen luksustasoa ja paluumatkan kruunasi vierässä istunut mikrosortsinen henkilö, jonka sukupuoli olisi kyllä voinnut olla toinen :Cool: . 

Jaa vai on mun teknikka kohentunut, siitä vissiin suurin kiitos lisääntyneelle talviajolle, joten ajotuntuma on heti näin keväällä parempi kuin ennen. Se oli mukavaa kun sen aika jyrkän kalliolaskun siinä frisbeegolfradalla meni mun edellä kolme neitoa, niin pakkohan munkin oli perässä mennä ja ylittää oma normaali suoritustaso.

Se oli pari vuotta sitten, kun setä-standardi oli vähintään 160 mm eestä ja takaa joustava peli, mutta tänään täysjäykkä reilumpi renkainen puheissa hakkasi juustopyörän mennen tulen.  :Hymy:  Taitaa olla kohta sedillä so last season nuo täpärit. Pakkohan munkin on saada kokeilla kunnolla kivikoissa ja juurakoissa semmoista am-henkistä takajäykää peliä ja perinteisessä 26" koossa.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Kiitän arvoista seuraa hauskasta päivästä. Loppua kohden menohan vaan parani, paitsi multa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eiks toi down greidaus oo päivän juttu... kohta me kaikki ajetaan ilman vaihteita.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei kai kukaan nii hullu ole :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kiitän arvoista seuraa hauskasta päivästä. Loppua kohden menohan vaan parani, paitsi multa.



Hyvinhän sä vedit siihen nähden että olit sänkypotilaana vielä perjantaina.

----------


## William

Voihan hemmetti kun oli tämä reissu jäänyt huomiotta.. Maastoilu porukassa maistuisi.

Ottiko kukaan gps jälkeä jonka voisi laittaa jakoon? Sen verran tulee Tammisaaressa vietettyä aikaa kesäisin, että voisin käydä tuotakin paikkaa vaikka yksin ajamassa viimeistään silloin.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Eiks toi down greidaus oo päivän juttu... kohta me kaikki ajetaan ilman vaihteita.



Never.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en ole varma oliko jollain sedällä gepsi mukana.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Ei siellä kauheesti gepsiä tarvii, varsinkaan niillä parhailla pohjoisosan poluilla: Lähtöpaikalla on selkeälukuinen kartta, jonka paperiversioita saa Tammisaaren torin kulmalla olevasta matkailutoimistosta ja PDF.n kutsuviestissäni olevasta linkistä. Sen avulla kun löytää "Peikkometsä/Trollskogen" kyltin n kilometri Ekenäs Portilta/100 m uimarannan jälkeiseltä parkkiaukiolta, niin kaikki punaisella tai keltaisella varsin selkeästi merkatut polut vie Roomaan ja tuo varmuudella takaisin.

Eteläpuolella on jonkin verran enemmän haastetta pienten metsätiesiirtymien vuoksi, mutta nekin oppii hetkessä. Ensilähestyminen saattaa onnistua parhaiten kun lähtee liikkeelle Vesterbyn päiväkodin, vai liekkö alakoulu, semmonen vaalea vanhempi puurakennus kuitenkin, kulmilta. Siitä Davatorpin suuntaan jne. Siellä suurin riski on että jää pyörimään tieverkostoon kun ei kovan vauhdin vuoksi huomaa pääosin viitoitettuja polkujen lähtöjä. Itse poluilla valintatilanteita ei tule niinkään, ja jos valitsee väärin  niin joutuu ajamaan ihan turhaan jotain hienoa baanaa kilometrin ja takas.

----------


## marco1

Kesän ekasta OTB:stä tuli näköjään pari pikkuvekkiä jalkoihin ja yksi nenään, pistetään auringon piikkiin. Ihan töötti vieläkin, jänskä kesä tulossa.

Jos tässä vielä kyselisi että haluaisiko joku uudenveroisen 2.4" Ardentin, mieluiten vaihtaisin sen 2.25":seen versioon samasta gummista USTilla tai ilman. Sais työmatkapööräilygummit samaa paria.

----------


## Marsusram

> Ei siellä kauheesti gepsiä tarvii..



.

----------


## William

Kiitos vastauksista, näillä tiedoilla polut löytyy.

Jätkät menee jäykillä pyörillä, mutta tän hetkisillä taidoillani on parempi ottaa täpäri alle  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> ... 50/60 porukan huonokuntoisimman viitta on tänä vuonna  minulla ja se painaa...



 Mää en olis tosta ihan varma enkä  ainakaan ihan vähällä tittelistä luavu.



> Mä en ole varma oliko jollain sedällä gepsi mukana.



 Ja vaikka olis ollutkin niin sedät ei jaa gps jälkiä. Mukana olleet tietää missä ajettiin ja muut tietää sit kun ovat olleet mukana. Syynä on se, että esim mun takapihalla on semmoinen kalliodroppi jonka mukana olleet kyllä ajaa mutta gepsiä tuijjottava lähtee ambulanssilla mäen alta sit kun se tsirra saahaan oikeaan paikkaan pitkän opastelun jälkeen.

Nimim.
_Olipas siinä puussa palion lunta_

----------


## marco1

> esim mun takapihalla on semmoinen kalliodroppi jonka mukana olleet kyllä ajaa mutta gepsiä tuijjottava lähtee ambulanssilla mäen alta sit kun se tsirra saahaan oikeaan paikkaan pitkän opastelun jälkeen.
> 
> Nimim.
> _Olipas siinä puussa palion lunta_



En muuten aja.

Edellä mainittu eventti oli kyllä semmoinen tyypillinen 50/60 tilanne, loukkantumismahdollisuuksien mukaan.

P.S. Vappu tulossa ja kaapissa on vaan kolme keissiä 0% kalijaa - maksaa samanverran kuin oikea, sisältää  ~ yhtä paljon rasvanmuodostusaineita ja maistuu pzkemmalta. Win-win.

----------


## HeikkiO

Mää kävin Hallainvuoressa ekaa kertaa tänä keväänä (ja vielä fläteillä:-). 1,5h kerkesin ihmetellä missä ja miten ne polut menivätkään, sitten loppui kunto.
Lumet oli 99,999% sulaneet, muutamassa paikassa Hertsikan päässä oli vähän isompi lätäkkö, muuten aivan kuivaa.

- Heikki -

----------


## mutanaama

Vapunpäivän ajelu kello 12:00 lähtien tiileriltä, keli- ja kuntovarauksella.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Krapulaa ei ole ollut 15 viimeiseen vappuun, joten ajetaan jos mollukka paistaa. Tosin vähän tekisi mieli, kun hc näytti niin vetävältä mikrosortseissa, vetää spandeksit ylle ekaa kertaa tänä vuonna ja mennä valkoista viivaa seuraamaan.
Se nääs alkaa taas huomenna tuo kilometrikisa. :Cool: 

ps. huomenna voi kyllä olla ähky, kun saa illalla noutaa pussillisen home made munkkirinkilöitä ja jääkaapissa on muutama pullo simaa. No energiavarastot on ainakin sitten täynnä.

----------


## apa

epävarmainen ehkä jos aikataulut suoshii





> Vapunpäivän ajelu kello 12:00 lähtien tiileriltä, keli- ja kuntovarauksella.

----------


## PaH

Hiljaista oli wappuaattona poluilla. Yhden alamäkipyöräilijän bongasin, kuten myös supin ja peuran poikasen. 
Tommosenkin näin, kuski ei ollu osannu ees mutakuoppia väistellä kun noin on savessa härveli;

----------


## mutanaama

Leijuuko tuo, vai millä uitulla se pysyy pystyssä? Mutta hiano on.

----------


## PaH

^ se pönkkänä ollu pygmi on photoshopattu pois, soli niin ruma ja kiroili viel koko ajan.

muoks: riivattu se kyllä on; viskoo kuskia milloin naamalleen kalliolle, milloin kyljelleen plutakkoon. Kaulaputken badgessä
olevan lärvin hymy vaan levenee joka kaadosta. Ihan paska vehjes.

----------


## mutanaama

enusko, joku kierous tossa on. Varmana riivattu peli.

----------


## kolistelija

> enusko, joku kierous tossa on. Varmana riivattu peli.



Eikös noi Pahiksen pelit yleensä kulje ku riivattuna? Ilman vaihteitaki on ja kaikkee...

----------


## PaH

@kolistelija - on tossa vaihde. En oo vaan vielä keksiny millaisessa ajossa se olis sopiva.

Mut on_topikkia. Tänään vihdoin keksin mikä 29"ssä on parempaa kun 26"ssa. Laajan ja perusteelliseen pohjatyöhön perustuvan 
empiirisen tutkimuksen tuloksena 29llä saa laajakaarisempia ja ilmavampia OTB:tä kun pikkupyöräisellä. Onhan sekin jo jotain, ei se
hype ihan p*skaa oo.

----------


## marco1

> Tommosenkin näin, kuski ei ollu osannu ees mutakuoppia väistellä kun noin on savessa härveli; 
> .JPG



En tykkää. Miten prkl kaikista noista M-kokoisten kuskien ajokeista tulee siistin näköisiä ja meikän jopot näyttää aina joltain sian ja kirahvin risteytykseltä?
Pyytä en ole enää edes jaksanut miettiä ulkonäön kannalta, kun sais ensin sopimaan ja toimimaan kuskin kanssa yhteen.

----------


## mutanaama

Ittu mitä porukkaa. Apa ainoana ilmottautui lenkille, mutta ei äijää näkyny ei kuulunu. Sen sijaan tiilerille ilmesty jotain ihme salareenaajia, pari pekkaa ja Marco. Matkalla vielä lisäännyttiin suvuttomasti kun Petjala liittyi mukaan. Tulihan siitä yhteensä noin 20km maastoa ja siirtymiäkin yli 30km. Hyvin rauhallinen oli vauhti, siirtymille tuli hyvin hukattua kaikki energia, varsinkin takaisintullessa. Suurkiitos taas mukanaolleille.

----------


## PMT

Kiitos vaan Mutikselle lenkistä mukavaamaastoa taas liki puolenvuoden jälkeen ,Vaikka en ole montaa kertaa käynyt ajamassa tuntuu tuo ihan tutulta hommalta. Mulle tuli 30,5 km kotoa kotiin , kiva nähdä porukassa uusiakin kasvoja. Kivassa seurassa on vaan kiva tehdä lenkkiä.

----------


## apa

aikataulut ei suosinut =(

----------


## marco1

Mukavaa oli minullakin, karkasin kuitenkin vappuhommiin kesken kaiken kun ei vielä sattunut mihinkään raajaan.

----------


## petjala

Terve. Sedät sikiää metsänhengestä ja viekkaista magneettikentistä. Ja syntyvät näköjään varhaiskypsinä, tääkin jo kolmenkympin yli päässyt potra myöhäisteini. Lystii ol, varmasti on lukemattomia tapoja viettää pöljempi vappupäivä. Mää hörhöilin vielä Hanskalliolla trial-mopojen seassa ja sit tutkin Metsäkylän pöpelikköö. 55 km pihasta pihaan, tälle ihan sopivasti (lue: tarpeeksi).
Kiitos koko seurueelle!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Maantien kutsu oli kuuma, joten mollukan paisteessa kävin spandeksit soiden ajamassa lentokentän ja Tuusulanjärven ympäri. Olipas välillä kaamea tuuli ja sai polkea ihan tosissaan jotta pääsi eteenpäin.

----------


## Shimaani

Kai veli Kuntoilija kävi tukemassa Lottakaffilaa lenkurallansa?  Metsän siimeksessä ei tuuli häirinnyt kesken koirailulenkin otettuja päikkäreitä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eilen söin kolme munkkirinkilää ja join pari litraa simaa, joten tänään keskityin vain pitämään ketjut kireällä.

----------


## ellmeri

> Maantien kutsu oli kuuma, joten mollukan paisteessa kävin spandeksit soiden ajamassa lentokentän ja Tuusulanjärven ympäri. Olipas välillä kaamea tuuli ja sai polkea ihan tosissaan jotta pääsi eteenpäin.



Mä kävin keravalla Z-setä tervehtimässä mutta olikin jo paksupyörällä menny mehtään ja siitä suiwaantuneena kohti viirilää ja bisajärven poluille....

----------


## mutanaama

Eilen alkoi ylästön jälkeen oikean reiden polvenpään kiinnitys kiukuttelemaan ihan kunnolla, kymmenen kilsaa ennen himaa nostin noin 1,5cm satulaa, joka hiukan helpotti. Siitä huolimatta viimeiset pätkät oli aika uittumaisia. Pääsin himaan ja lepäsin hetken, ennenkuin menin koiran kanssa tunnin lenkille. Tänään ajelin fillarilla 25km, tietysti osin metsässä, eikä jalka vaivannut yhtään. Pikkasen oli ehkä tukossa, mutta muuten oli kipu poistunut kokonaan.  :No huh!: . 
Joskus muistan Zipon maininneen kävelylenkin ihmeellisestä vaikutuksesta, mutta en olis osannu uskoa, että se noin paljon auttaa.

----------


## kolistelija

Sulla oli mutis varmaan reisi tai pohje juntturassa. Polvinivel menee killiin jos ne vetää väärään suuntaan. Sit sattuu. Tulee just tolleen lenkin päätteeks ja hävii kävelyllä tai sit ajamalla niin hiljaa et hölkkääjätki ohittaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Toi oliskin loogisempi selitys. Ajattelin alussa, että syynä olis joku rasitus-tms vamma, mutta se ei menis päivässä totaalisesti ohitse. Tuo sun viimeinen ohje ei toimi, kun mä ajan aina nii hiljaa.

----------


## vema60

Wanhalla Unkalla on 4.5 11.00-18.00 kevätkauden avajaiset. Pihalla Jenkkiautoja, Harrikoita ja jotain Erikoisautoja. Tiedoksi vaan jos joku vaikka maantielenkiä harkitsee.

----------


## Marsusram

> Wanhalla Unkalla on 4.5 11.00-18.00 kevätkauden avajaiset. Pihalla Jenkkiautoja, Harrikoita ja jotain Erikoisautoja. Tiedoksi vaan jos joku vaikka maantielenkiä harkitsee.



Kuusijärvellä on 4.5. 11.00-18.00 kevätkauden avajaiset. Metsässä Täpäreitä, Jäykkäperiä ja jotain Läskipyöriä. Tiedoksi vaan jos joku vaikka maastolenkkiä harkitsee.

----------


## William

> Kuusijärvellä on 4.5. 11.00-18.00 kevätkauden avajaiset. Metsässä Täpäreitä, Jäykkäperiä ja jotain Läskipyöriä. Tiedoksi vaan jos joku vaikka maastolenkkiä harkitsee.





Onko tää kaikille avoin tapahtuma vai tiimi miittingi? Lauantain alustavissa suunnitelmissa oli polkasta Vantaankoskelle ja sieltä maantienlaitaa.

Tämä kyllä kiinnostais kovasti kanssa.

----------


## marco1

^Klubin hommia. Jäseneksi pääsee helposti ja ajoja riittää pitkin vuotta.

----------


## William

> ^Klubin hommia. Jäseneksi pääsee helposti ja ajoja riittää pitkin vuotta.




Tattista! Piti varmistaa ettei tule kuokittua  :Hymy:  Viime vuonna oli tarkoitus liittyä johonkin seuraan, mutta jäi tekemättä kun kesä meni 3kk sairastelun merkeissä.

Nyt pitää perehtyä asiaan jotta pääsisi yhteislenkeille oppimaan maastoajoa ja saamaan vinkkejä kokeneemmilta.

Hyviä ajoja sinne suuntaan!

----------


## mutanaama

Jottei nyt tule väärää käsitystä, niin Setälenkeille pääsee mukaan ilman seuraankin liittymistä.

----------


## marco1

Hyvä tarkennus. Minäkin tarkennan vielä että MTBCF:n ajoista oli siis kyse tuossa linkatussa kevätkauden aloituksessa. Täytyy kehua että siellä on lenkkejä tarjolla pitkin poikin pääkaupunkiseutua, en ite käy missään noista kun aikataulut ei yleensä sovi. Reilun viikon päästä on klubin Kalliokierros mutta saattais olla minulle paremmin sopiva aika/paikka kiskaista jonkinlainen lännenkierros samaan aikaan, kartanon kaffilakin olis vissiin auki.

Setälenkkien kesäkausi voidaan varmaan katsoa alkaneeksi tällä nuijan kopautuksella (pään lyönti pöytään, pam). Tervetuloa.

----------


## petjala

^ *paukmuksis* ee sua yllyttee, nyt om pöytä halaki, hittolaene...

----------


## mutanaama

Mikään kesä ole, paitsi ehkä savolaisten ja lappalaisten mielestä.

----------


## kmw

Teeskennellään sekä kesää että taitavaa maastopyöräilijää.

----------


## marco1

^^Aurinko paistaa ja suksi ei luista = kesä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei ollu eilen kl. 20 jälkeen kovin kesäiset kelit kun seurailin valikoista viivaa kahden tunnin ajan,  muuten ei ollu kylmä mutta kesä SIDIt oli hieman vilakat, lue varpaat aivan uitun kohmeessa.

----------


## vema60

Mää kävin jo leikkimässä kesää. Takkia ei enää tarvinnut, mutta kosteeta paikka paikoin. Vanhusta kävin ulkoiluttamassa ja kauhistelemassa metsäkoneen aikaansaannoksia. Hienosti oli menny puut poikki ja poluista ei tietoakaan

----------


## St0neyNut1

Itekin kävin eilen Zipon kanssa pyöräilemässä. Zippo kolhi fättiksen etuvannetta ja sai mettäkone urassa semmonen ~12mm X 10cm puutikun menemään takakumin kulutus pinnasta sisään  :Hymy:  Tukkeutu kyllä kun jätti tikun paikalleen ja antoi litkun tehä tehtävänsä. Siittä mentiin sen kämpälle, että vaihto Nineriin  :Vink:  Käytiin sen takametän kikkapaikkoja koluamassa, olipas mukavaa taas kikkailla pitkästä aikaa. Hyvin alkoi ainakin mun tämän vuoden kikkailut kun kaikki aikasemmin pääsemättömät paikat onnistui ykkösellä \o/ Nyt onkin hyvä päivystää seuraava viikko kun voi muistella onnistumisia.

----------


## Shimaani

Veman nurkilla on käynyt se polunimuri  :No huh!:  



> Jottei nyt tule väärää käsitystä, niin Setälenkeille™ pääsee mukaan ilman seuraankin liittymistä.



 Tää kuulostaa jtnkn -hmm- oudolta, ettei peräti oksimoronilta. :Leveä hymy:  Oikeesti, mukaan vaan jos lähtöaika ja -paikka passaa.  Seura on huonoa, huumori haaleaa ja eteneminen hidasta.

----------


## ellmeri

Persana qu vituttaa!piti tossa takavaihtaja vaihtaa ja säädellä reissuun niin perhana ketju hinkkaa XT-vaitajassa vähän häkkiin aina kun vähän painaa kowempaa,ketju kulkee kyllä oikein jne...?

Laitoin vanhan XTR:n takaisin ja ei ongelmaa,tosin rattaa on finaalissa ja sellaista että olisko toi jako muuttunut niin paljon että tollaista tekee? *uittu* ihan ymmällä.
Z-sedälläkin on ottanut siihen häkinosaan ja on kuulemma tullu kulumaa.

----------


## kyprok

> Persana qu vituttaa!piti tossa takavaihtaja vaihtaa ja säädellä reissuun niin perhana ketju hinkkaa XT-vaitajassa vähän häkkiin aina kun vähän painaa kowempaa,ketju kulkee kyllä oikein jne...?
> 
> Laitoin vanhan XTR:n takaisin ja ei ongelmaa,tosin rattaa on finaalissa ja sellaista että olisko toi jako muuttunut niin paljon että tollaista tekee? *uittu* ihan ymmällä.
> Z-sedälläkin on ottanut siihen häkinosaan ja on kuulemma tullu kulumaa.



Jos nyt yhtään arvaan oikein niin mulla on pari edellistä XT -mallista tehnyt ihan samaa (10 vaihteinen normi shadow (ei plus), long ja medium häkkisinä). Häkki hankaa ketjua vasten kun painaa vaihteita ylöspäin yhtäään lujempaa. Muuten (melkein) toimivat vaihtajat ovat olleet aika kulahtaneen näköisiä tuon vuoksi. 10 -vaihteista Sainttia en oo vielä tiirannu tarkemmin että tekeekö samaa. Zee ei ainakaan ole syönyt itseään samalla tavalla.

----------


## ellmeri

Mites jos edessä on 10 rattaat ja takana 9-pakka ja 9-ketju! onko kokemusta!

Onko edestä vaan jämäkämpi pito ketjulla?

Muistelen kun kympit tuli ja kawerilla oli noin niin ei eroa,ollakko vai eikö olla*hmm* siinäpä pulma.

----------


## elasto

Meinaako joku ajaa polkupyörää tänään? Ajattelin tässä iltapäivästä käydä vähän pohjoisen keskuspuiston polkuja katselemassa.

----------


## marco1

Torstaiksi lupaa märkää mutta siinä olisi aikaa joten silloin ajetaan. Huonolla tuurilla maantietä, naksuvan kruunun kirous paheni sen verran ettei tuolla enää kiinnosta ajaa.

----------


## ellmeri

> Jos nyt yhtään arvaan oikein niin mulla on pari edellistä XT -mallista tehnyt ihan samaa (10 vaihteinen normi shadow (ei plus), long ja medium häkkisinä). Häkki hankaa ketjua vasten kun painaa vaihteita ylöspäin yhtäään lujempaa. Muuten (melkein) toimivat vaihtajat ovat olleet aika kulahtaneen näköisiä tuon vuoksi. 10 -vaihteista Sainttia en oo vielä tiirannu tarkemmin että tekeekö samaa. Zee ei ainakaan ole syönyt itseään samalla tavalla.



Fillariosaan Markus laittaa simpaselle viestiä ja reklamaatiota,saa nähä mitä vastaavat Markus lupasi vastata mulle.

----------


## kyprok

> Fillariosaan Markus laittaa simpaselle viestiä ja reklamaatiota,saa nähä mitä vastaavat Markus lupasi vastata mulle.



Kerro jos tulee jotain vastausta, kiinnostaisi itseäkin tietää mikä tilanne on. Omasta mielestä takavaihtaja on ollut säädöissä mutta silti tuota hankausta on esiintynyt. Katsoin myös viime kerralla pyöräsäätämössä käydessäni ettei oma sainttikaan ole vastaavaa tehnyt.

----------


## PMT

Huomenna keskiviikkona meinasin lähteä koluamaan kivikkoa  ja mahdollisesti Hallain vuorta klo 18.00 Ylläshallin parkkikselta jos halukkaita ilmaantuu paikalle niin hyvä niin,

----------


## PMT

Huomenna keskiviikkona meinasin lähteä koluamaan kivikkoa  ja mahdollisesti Hallainvuorta klo 18.00 Ylläshallin parkkikselta jos halukkaita ilmaantuu paikalle niin hyvä niin,

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä lähden mukaan, otan lenkin El Guapon ensi/säätö lenkkinä, joten mun osalta on varmaankin hieman "teknisiä" :Nolous:

----------


## PMT

kyllähän säätölenkki käy, on niitä ennenkin säädetty matkan aikana

----------


## ellmeri

> Kerro jos tulee jotain vastausta, kiinnostaisi itseäkin tietää mikä tilanne on. Omasta mielestä takavaihtaja on ollut säädöissä mutta silti tuota hankausta on esiintynyt. Katsoin myös viime kerralla pyöräsäätämössä käydessäni ettei oma sainttikaan ole vastaavaa tehnyt.



Vein vaihtajan Markukselle ja katotaan mikä on tuomio,kymmeniä vaihtajia olen ajanu loppuun mutta tämmöistä ei oo tullu vastaan!
No jos ei muuta siitä irtoa niin rissat käy XTR:ään ja heitetään vaihtajan jämät*wiuh* lampeen.*loiskis* :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HeikkiO

> Huomenna keskiviikkona meinasin lähteä koluamaan kivikkoa  ja mahdollisesti Hallainvuorta klo 18.00 Ylläshallin parkkikselta jos halukkaita ilmaantuu paikalle niin hyvä niin,



Tää ilmoittautuu kans. - Heikki -

----------


## HeikkiO

Tää kotiutui muita aikaisemmin kun kunto loppui.
Hyvä lenkki ja lenkkiseura taas jälleen kerran.
- Heikki -

----------


## apa

Hyvät lenkurat saatiin kivikkoon , khyyyl

----------


## PaH

Olikos sitä huomenna jotain ajoa jossain?

Muok: tää lähtee liikkeelle aamusta eniveis; jos joku hinkuu jonon jatkoks täystönkön kinkulapyörän perään niin hihkukoon
täällä hjep ennen aamukasia, startti olis vaiks 10:01 munkkilasta. Oma aie oli ajella ns lännenmaiden kiekura.

----------


## HC Andersen

^ Huomisesta en osaa vielä sanoa, aamupäivä töissä ja ip koiranuittoa, ilta waffa ehkä.

Mutta ensi tyypit el GUAPOsta otettu, ei mikään hassumpi laitos, huomattavasti vakaampi kuin KiviKone. Tuli poljettua uutta tuttavuutta niin kovaa että kumi puhkesi ja sitä valkoista töhnää lensi joka paikkaan, nyt odotellaan enään pelon sekaisin tuntein että paloiko sitä johonkin kiinni :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

> Olikos sitä huomenna jotain ajoa jossain?



Varmaan on semmoisilla joilla on ajokuntoisia maastopyöriä. Mulla ei ole nyt yhtään.

Kaks keulatonta raatoa löytyy ja puoleentoista niistä jopa jarrutkin. Voe viulu.

----------


## PMT

Kiitos paikalle tulleille, tuntuu että setä lauma ei jätä yksin ajamaan,olihan meitä Kari H,Heikki O,  apa ja Hc . Ajettiin aluksi sellainenketun lenkki ja sen jälkeen ajettiin enskan ekt. jonka jälkeen kierrettiin takakautta vanhalle klubin ekn laskuun jossa allekirjoittanut silloivuosia sitten herästähän maailmaan vasta ambulanssa kun juttelin mukavia hoitajan kanssa oli varmaan sellainen 15-20 min muistikatkos. Tänään eitarvinut lanssia eikä taidettu tutustua edes maahan lähi etäisyydellä.

----------


## kmw

> ...Mutta ensi tyypit el GUAPOsta otettu...



tuoreita kuvia, pliis. 

Mää olen jtkn vinksahtanut ja menen huomennakin valkoista viivaa pitkin jonnenniin. Olenko terapian tarpeessa?

----------


## HC Andersen

> tuoreita kuvia, pliis.



Laitan kunhan saan nuo jarruletkut lyhennettyä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sen verta komia keli, että seurasin valkoista viivaa vajaa 80 km.  Sipoossa tuli vastaan ainakin 3 hirmuista peloton-ryhmää. Seuraavaksi pitänee vastata metsän kutsuun.

----------


## kolistelija

Mä oon vedellu noita valkosia viivoja vähän enemmänkin. Jostain syystä se vaan keikuttaa mun venettä nyt kun täpäri on edelleen palasina.

----------


## PMT

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...87ipq228nuuht4
Tossa ellisen lenkin kiemurat ja muutama kuva Mondrakkereista

----------


## apa

Vamos !

----------


## PaH

No höh. 

muoks: eikueimittään

----------


## ellmeri

PMT:lle ja Zippo-sedälle kiitokset avusta. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Vinkumista ja marinaa täältä, osa 17. Palataan asiaan kun saan jopot ajokuntoon.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Shimaani

Kaksi vantaalaista ElGuapoa seikkaili KatoavanMetsän™ tienoilla liki kolme tuntia.  Rapa lensi vaikka vauhti ei päätä huimannut :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Larstai



Tää ajelee oudosti tuolla Hyvinkäällä...

----------


## apa

Kiitos Kari Hoo hertsikan kierroksesta. Hyvin oli jälleen polkuja pienellä alueella ja tekniikka painoitteista ajelua. Käytiin herttoniemen kaltseilla ja roihuvuoren huudeilla =)

----------


## mutanaama

Tää meinaa kanssa suhailla siellä. Olokin oli tänään jo päivällä niin hyvä, etten uskaltanut lähteä fillaroimaan.

----------


## apa

olisko SU innokkaita ajohommiin. vois ottaa semmoisen klo12 startin

----------


## PMT

Jää multa ajohommat ensviikolle ,lähden aamulla mökille viettämääm äitin päivää, hyviä ajeluita teille.

----------


## Kari Hoo

> olisko SU innokkaita ajohommiin. vois ottaa semmoisen klo12 startin



Sopiiko Laajasalo ?

----------


## marco1

Hassua, kavereiden nimikaimoja ilmoittautunut jonnekin Hyvinge pyöräkilpailuun...

----------


## mutanaama

Hmm, epäilen dopingia.

----------


## apa

> Sopiiko Laajasalo ?



SU 
laajasalo ok, klo 12 lähtöpaikka se perinteinen? jota en nyt muista? kari täsmentää

----------


## Kari Hoo

Lähtö Laajasalon kirkon pysäköintipaikkalta, pari sataa metriä Teboilin eteläpuolelta klo 12.00.

Tulin just MTBCF:n hienolta kallioextreemeltä (vaativaa ja teknistä ajoaikaa yli neljä tuntia). Aikomukseni oli perua huominen, mutta koitan toipua. Reipasta menoa ei ole luvassa tälläkään kertaa.

----------


## PaH

Laajis kiinnostais, mut varhaiselle madolle aikataulullisesti nougou tällä kertaa.

Täystönköstä tuli ainakin vaihteeks semijoustava - reilun 5h/50km äss-korven kurvailun perusteella toimii se noinkin. 
Kuskilta ehtyi kyllä matkalla jalat, mut noissa maisemissa jäisin itte täpärillä selkeesti hopeelle ton rinnalla.

----------


## apa

Laajis ok , ajellaan kevyesti

----------


## HC Andersen

Tyhjä olo, maraläskeilyä 50km/3h14min.

----------


## marco1

Ajoin saman matkan maantiellä rauhallista vauhtia ja nyt alkoi sekin keula naksumaan. Mitä helv*****? Onko mulla niin paljon nestettä päässä ettei mikään keula kestä?

----------


## Shimaani

Huomenna sunnuntaina kukaan lähdössä hidasta mutta rauhallista palauttelumeininkiä jollakin välineellä johonkin aikaan jostakin jonnekkin vaikka kaakulle?

----------


## HC Andersen

Illalla ehkä, tiedän huomenna enemmän. Laitan vaikka tekstaria.

----------


## mutanaama

Illalle varovainen ehkä, ollaan menossa hakemaan hevosta Pohjasta, ja illalla on varmaan jotain perhesellaisia tai sitten ei. Mut tosiaan tuo 50km maraa toipilaalle oli kova, mutta kiva.

----------


## sakuvaan

Nyt löyty jyrkkä kallio  :Leveä hymy:  ~20 metrii pudotusta noin 20 metrin etäisyydellä... piti 5 minuuttia miettiä viittiikö ajaa vai ei.. kiva et löytyy paikkoja ihan kotinurkilta joita pitää miettiä pari kertaa että ajaako vai ei.

----------


## apa

saku o näköjää selvinnyt henkissä tuosta koettelemuksesta

----------


## JackOja

> Täystönköstä tuli ainakin vaihteeks semijoustava...



Onko hyvä haarukka? Itsellä ollut keskusteluissa sama mielessä..? 100mm?

----------


## PaH

> Onko hyvä haarukka? Itsellä ollut keskusteluissa sama mielessä..? 100mm?



Antaas kattoo millaiseks se muuttuu jahka tunteja kertyy enempi, nyt ajettu vasta ~12h. Hyvyydestä en tiedä,
ajaa tossa asiansa. Kai. Paikallinen x-fusion-jakelimo myi ei_oota, joten otin tuon meren takaa kun piti olla taaperoitu
ynnä 15mm akselilla.

Verrokit on 26" puolelta ne mitä mullon ollu ja eihän tuo nyt oo ees samalla hehtaarilla, mut tuskin ryhdyn tuota 
ees virityttämään - säästää ranteita sen verran mitä tartten. Toi on 80-120mm ja koska liukuputkea näkyy ~135mm 
niin päättelen et on 120mm moodissa.

----------


## apa

käytiin Karin kassa rullaileen Laajasalon hulppeissa maisemissa =) hyvä lenkki oli

----------


## Kari Hoo

Kiitokset  Apalle kärsivällisyydestä, ”sunnuntaiajelua”. Löytyi kahdet uudet portaaat ja jotain muuta ennen ajamatonta kalliobaanaa ja polkuja.

----------


## kolistelija

Onko sedillä ajatuksia vaihtajavivusta. Otanko Saintin vivun vai yritänkö löytää XT:tä pelkkänä takavipuna?

Täpäri ois ny ajokunnossa. Toivottavasti ensi viikonloppuna olis säitä, aikaa, lähtölupa ja seuraa.

----------


## kyprok

Saintin vipu on hyvä. En kahta kertaa edes miettisi.

----------


## Shimaani

Kyy-yllähän nuita XTakavipuja ysipakalle löytyy hyvinnii likeltä.

Nimim.
_Hamsteri_

----------


## kolistelija

> Kyy-yllähän nuita XTakavipuja ysipakalle löytyy hyvinnii likeltä.
> 
> Nimim.
> _Hamsteri_



Mää arvelin kyllä että KeskiUantaan keskusvarastosta löytys, mut en viittinny kysyy kun vehkeet on kymppikamaa. Taidan ostaa tahi tilata tuon Saintin, kun kerran muutakin tilpehööriä tarviin.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mää arvelin kyllä että KeskiUantaan keskusvarastosta löytys, mut en viittinny kysyy kun vehkeet on kymppikamaa. Taidan ostaa tahi tilata tuon Saintin, kun kerran muutakin tilpehööriä tarviin.



Mulla on yks ylimääränen XT 10spd liipaisin, uudenkarhea.

----------


## kolistelija

> Mulla on yks ylimääränen XT 10spd liipaisin, uudenkarhea.



Silläkin uhalla että oon ylinirso: onks se tota 780 mallia joka irrottaa pari pykälää per riipaisu ja vetää neljä kerralla? Muilla kun en enää osaa ajaa...

----------


## sakuvaan

> Silläkin uhalla että oon ylinirso: onks se tota 780 mallia joka irrottaa pari pykälää per riipaisu ja vetää neljä kerralla? Muilla kun en enää osaa ajaa...



Kylläh.

----------


## sakuvaan

Hoi setämiehet. Olisko mitään jos laitetaan google docsi johon jengi vois täyttää säätämön romua mitä on ylimääräsenä? sillä säästäis rahaa ja kamaa voisi vaihdella päittäin ilman että turhaan tarttis vinguttaa visaa..

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko Googlessa niin paljon tilaa että Shimaanin Vyöhyke™ mahtuu sinne :Leveä hymy: . Mites tommonen kuukkeli doksi toimii?

----------


## sakuvaan

> Onko Googlessa niin paljon tilaa että Shimaanin Vyöhyke™ mahtuu sinne. Mites tommonen kuukkeli doksi toimii?



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Hc&usp=sharing

Iskin tonne välilehdet palikoiden mukaan ja muutaman jutun mitä on ylimääräistä, noin niinkuin malliksi

----------


## sakuvaan

Täähän otti heti tuulta alleen, sinne vaan kaikki, hopi hopi  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Pitäiskö Mutiksen linkata tuo aloitusviestiin.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ei huono idea.

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvä homma, huomenna lisää ku ehtii.  [edit] linkki liitetty

----------


## HC Andersen

Linkki ei toiminu.

----------


## kolistelija

Kätsää hei. Mulla meneekin alle minuutti kun käyn varaston läpi ja merkkaan tonne. Dumppasin aika hyvän läjän tarpeellistakin kamaa mukaan kun möin ton yhen maasturin läskin alta pois...

----------


## JackOja

> Antaas kattoo millaiseks se muuttuu jahka tunteja kertyy enempi, nyt ajettu vasta ~12h.



Oottelenpa sitten kommentteja. Ei mulla kiirus ole... ja voi olla ettei juustoa tulekaan, mutta voishan se olla kiva kokeilla.





> ...Paikallinen x-fusion-jakelimo myi ei_oota, joten otin tuon meren takaa kun piti olla taaperoitu ynnä 15mm akselilla.



15mm kelpaa mullekin mutta putki sais olla suora. Jotenkin ymmärsin, että Kalliosolassa olisi mulle jotakin, mutta se nyt oli tilanne jo jonkin aikaa sitten  :Leveä hymy: 





> ...Toi on 80-120mm ja koska liukuputkea näkyy ~135mm niin päättelen et on 120mm moodissa.



Ai tuo Vassakuu syö noin paljon... mulle riittääkin tosiaan 80-100.

Kas kun ei olla törmätty kun olen viime viikkoina ajellut siellä hollilla... tai jossain pullakioskilla  :Vink:

----------


## sakuvaan

Oli jopa nautittavaa ajaa juurakkopätkää bänsheellä, oisko tällä viikolla ajoa?

----------


## kolistelija

Mä kävin ny ekaa kertaa koklaamassa tota uudempaa kameraa kesäkelillä. Oon ny sitä mieltä että tuo härpätin saa aina kulkea mukana, jos vaikka jotain jännää tulee eteen. Saa sitten vaikka tehtyä setävideon (ei sellasta videoo, ne on mutiksen hommia...) viimeistään kesän päätteeksi.

Kuva on meinaan aika hyvää ja gorillapodilla kameran kiinnittää melkein mihin vaan:

----------


## PMT

Meinasin mennä keskiviikona tutkailemaan Hallain vuota ja Herttoniemen paikkoja klo 18 ylläshällin parkkikselta ois lähtö. Sen mukaan ajetaan kun jaksetaan.

----------


## marco1

Takki kääntyi keulan suhteen, ei sitä naksumista enää jaksanut/uskaltanut kuunnella. Hoidossa velholla ny mutta ehkä vähän pettynyt saa olla tuohon tulokseen näillä ajoilla. 

En sitten tiedä mitä päivitykseksi jatkossa, hauki on toistaiseksi vaan tuntematon kala (Lieferzeit: Juni) mutta olisko esim. Reve Solo RCT3 askel sivulle vai taakse..

----------


## Shimaani

Keskiviikolle on jo nyt tuplabuukkaus joten noukänduu Hertsika-Hallainvuorelle.




> Onko Googlessa niin paljon tilaa että Shimaanin Vyöhyke™ mahtuu sinne...



 Vyöhyke™ on vähänkuin ne keskuspuiston tähtiportit - kun jotakin lähtee hakemaan niin se löytyy vasta seuraavalla käynnillä, ekalla kertaa löytyy jtkn ihan muuuuta tarpeellista.  Jo ajatus sanctus sancturomin inventoinnista aikaansaa kauhua ja vavistusta varastokirjanpitopäällikön toimistossa ja varsinkin henkilöstönhallintaosastolla jonne ei ole budietoitu sitä tarvittavien ylitöiden määrää läheskään vastaavaa tuntilukemaa.
Oikeasti hyvä idea järkeistää liikkumattoman kaman hallintaa

----------


## sakuvaan

> Meinasin mennä keskiviikona tutkailemaan Hallain vuota ja Herttoniemen paikkoja klo 18 ylläshällin parkkikselta ois lähtö. Sen mukaan ajetaan kun jaksetaan.



Jos ei kaatamalla sada niin vois liikahtaa..

----------


## apa

tää hinkuis mukaa hallainvuorelle, mut töitä on pomo taas laittanut 19 asti

----------


## elasto

Miten saan yhteyden käyttäjään nimeltä "zippo"? Ei löydä foorumin haku ainakaan enää koko miestä.

----------


## marco1

> Miten saan yhteyden käyttäjään nimeltä "zippo"? Ei löydä foorumin haku ainakaan enää koko miestä.



Zippo on vapauttanut itsensä foorumista, puhelimella saa kiinni.

----------


## ellmeri

Mulla on Z-sedän numero ja yritin lähettä elastolle mutta ei onnaa netissä.. mikä tätä nettiä vaivaa??????

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla se toimi, eli lähetetty o.

----------


## HeikkiO

> Meinasin mennä keskiviikona tutkailemaan Hallain vuota ja Herttoniemen paikkoja klo 18 ylläshällin parkkikselta ois lähtö. Sen mukaan ajetaan kun jaksetaan.



Mää voisin tulla hidastamaan teidän menoa (ainakin ekan tunnin ajan). Lukot vai flätit Hallainvuorelle? - Heikki -

----------


## kolistelija

Lukoilla pääsee helpommin ylös. Hallainvuorella saa mennä ylöspäin, aivan kuin kivikossakin.

----------


## marco1

Väriä keulaan?

----------


## mutanaama

Onhan tuo laisensa

----------


## ellmeri

Onks tossa koivissa tollaset syndit kolhuja varten? Hianot *Bling,Bling*

----------


## sakuvaan

No hemmetti, ehti pari päivää olla saldo olemassa niin lähti jo yksi keula hyötykäyttöön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

No hemmetti mulla takakeulan pumppukeppi alkoi pelleilemään,meinas heittää miähen satulasta,täytyy huomenissa Willariosaan kiikuttaa kiireelisiin töihin.

----------


## Shimaani

Hiano väri-iloisa etukeula, paaaalio hianompi ku joku räikeänmusta.  Minkä mittaista takakeulapumpaa veli e tarvii, kelpaako kiireen ajaksi semmottine ku Monumentissa on?

----------


## PMT

Kiitos Heikille ajoseurasta, kaksistaan saatiin ajella rauhallisella vaudilla kun 2:52,n lisätään kuuden kilometrin aika niin ajoin reilut 3 tuntia. Ylläs hallin parkkikselta Herttoniemen sillalla käytiin tutkailemassa reittejä, hieno ilma ja hyvä seura mikä vois  olla parempaa.

----------


## HeikkiO

> Kiitos Heikille ajoseurasta, kaksistaan saatiin ajella rauhallisella vaudilla kun 2:52,n lisätään kuuden kilometrin aika niin ajoin reilut 3 tuntia. Ylläs hallin parkkikselta Herttoniemen sillalla käytiin tutkailemassa reittejä, hieno ilma ja hyvä seura mikä vois  olla parempaa.



Kiitokset myös Pekalle, aivan mahtava lenkura :-) - Heikki -

----------


## elasto

> Mulla on Z-sedän numero ja yritin lähettä elastolle mutta ei onnaa netissä.. mikä tätä nettiä vaivaa??????



Zorge, mulla oli privaboxi täynnä. On muuten ihan täyttä scheissea noin pieni boxi. Mut tosiaan mutis laitto mulle jo numeron, kiitti kuitenki molemmille!

----------


## ellmeri

> . Minkä mittaista takakeulapumpaa veli e tarvii, kelpaako kiireen ajaksi semmottine ku Monumentissa on?



Oli mulla varastossa isokannunen woxin keppi varoiksi,ajetaan remontti päivät sillä ja olis mulla ollu sellanen vieterikeppikin tosin liian jäykällä jousella.
Kiitos huomaawaisuuwesta. :Leveä hymy:  hieno keli tänään...

----------


## PaH

Lännen kiarrosta* tarjolla taas larstai aamusta, munkkikselta voipi liittyä retkueeseen nollaysi30. Edellyttää kyllä hep hep huutoa täällä ennen aamukasia.
Tarjolla runsaasti kalliokipuilua ynnä muuta semiteknistä polokua. Itte lähden opettelemaan vaihteeks ajamista liianmonivaihteellisella notkupyörällä.

* ei kauniaista edemmäs länteen eikä kalajärvee pidemmälle pohjoiseen

----------


## mutanaama

Kummallista miten sitä matkaa tulee, kun meiltä kotoa velosportin kautta toikkalaan ja takaisin menee yli 60km :Hymy: . H-kalliolla oli sen verran ruuhkaa, etten viittiny siellä sen enempää kikkailla. Muuten oli metsät kivasti kuivaneet. Kovin oli päivällä vähän fillareita liikenteessä, vaikka maastossa jälkiä piisaskin.

----------


## marco1

^^Melkein mukana, puuttuu vaan ehjä maastopyörä ja aamuaika (fussballkentän laidalla 730 alkaen)...

Iltapäivästä maantielle, löytyykö muita pöljäilemään?

----------


## lynxlynx

Perjantai iltana kävin omatoimilenkillä noita ylästön ja silvolan nurkkia koluamassa tolla mulle uuvvella keltasella lefti Cännärillä. Jonku setä aktiivin kanssa tuli tovi höpistyä samalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Iltapäivästä maantielle, löytyykö muita pöljäilemään?



 Kunhan ei kauhian myöhään iltapäivästä kun iltakuudelta pitää jo olla stadissa

----------


## marco1

> Kunhan ei kauhian myöhään iltapäivästä kun iltakuudelta pitää jo olla stadissa



Yhdeltä-kahdelta, puolitoista-kaksi tuntia tai jotain.
Helistelyt lähempänä, aamupäikkärit täytyy ottaa tän aamuvuoron jälkeen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Yhdeltä-kahdelta, puolitoista-kaksi tuntia tai jotain.
> Helistelyt lähempänä, aamupäikkärit täytyy ottaa tän aamuvuoron jälkeen.





Näyttää siltä että tuurilla on jotain katseltavaa ja kuunneltavaakin lenkillä.  :Vink:

----------


## elasto

Mä ajattelin lähteä kohta keskuspuistoon. Jos ajais koko suikaleen läpi, Ylästöstä Laaksoon.

----------


## Shimaani

Hm.
Minä _en_ lähde sateessa maantienlaitaan, joku raja se pitää pervoiluilullakin olla.

----------


## elasto

Eihän tuolla edes sada. Eilenkin piti sataa muttei satanut, joten en enää usko noihin!

----------


## kolistelija

> Eihän tuolla edes sada. Eilenkin piti sataa muttei satanut, joten en enää usko noihin!



Mäkään en usko muuhun kun siihen että kun Ä$$ä tekee sadetansin on parempi pysyä sisällä.

----------


## elasto

No uittu, säästetään ne sheikkaamiset sit iltaan!

----------


## kolistelija

> No uittu, säästetään ne sheikkaamiset sit iltaan!



Sääennusteesta hävisi keksipäivän sadapisarat heti kun tuon sanoit. Viesti taisi mennä perille ja sääshamiinin sheikkaus on siirtynyt iltapäivälle.

----------


## mutanaama

Sää säädetään setäporukalla.

----------


## Shimaani

Mistä tulikin mieleen että kesäkauden suursäätilanteen säätöpalaveri on vielä pitämättä ja kelit päättämäti.  Lumihelismaanit olen jo pakannut ensi talven varalle sinne lompsuttimien likelle.

----------


## marco1

Eihän siellä mitään satanut, kiva keli ajaa.

----------


## PaH

Laajakaariseen lännenmaiden kierrokseen tärväänty sit reilu 5h ja kaikki paukut mitä jaloissa oli. Pikkuhiljaa alkaa löytyä tatsi myös
sohvapyörän kuljetukseen. Aamukasin kieppeillä sotatantereella -

----------


## apa

hieno räpsy tuossa ylhäällä! Ajeleeko kukaan seikkailija huomenna SU missään ? Knolly on saanut ripauksen jotain muutosta setuppiin

----------


## kolistelija

Toi Nolli on kyllä jäätävän ajettavan näköinen...

Ei mulla muuta, kunnioitan lekurin maastoajokieltoa ainakin jonkin aikaa vielä. prkl...

----------


## sakuvaan

Ärrmurr. DHX-A rupes lorisemaan.. pitänee iskeä CTD kiinni.

----------


## kolistelija

> Ei mulla muuta, kunnioitan lekurin maastoajokieltoa ainakin jonkin aikaa vielä. prkl...



Paskat se lekuri mitään tiedä. Kävin ajeleen rauhallisen PHNK-lenkin (pystyy hengittää nenän kautta) proidin kanssa. Kehä ykköseltä keskuspuistoon ja ûlästön voimalinjojen jälkeen ulos skuugesta. Olkapää tykkäs ihan sikana, witsi ku fillariosatki ehjääntyis vaa ajamalla!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Viikonlopun "kalareissusta" syvässä Savossa on nyt toivuttu ja valkoista viivaa voisi pitkästä aikaa lähteä pakoon metsän puolelle. Onkos loppuviikon arki-iltana (n. klo 18.00 alkaen) joku lähistön setämies ajohommia ajetellut ? Viikonlopusta en uskalla sanoa mitään varmaan, kun on jo tulikomento tullut, että sääarvonnan mukaan parempana päivänä on päivävisiitti Hangon suuntaan.

----------


## apa

olisko keskiviikona tiilerille tärskyjä ? ketään,kukaan,käykö kellekkään ?

----------


## mutanaama

No attana, ke tiileri kello 18:00

----------


## Kuntoilija

Osu ja upposi, mutta sokerimiehen mukainen sadevaraus.

----------


## apa

no sehä passaa

----------


## HeikkiO

Onks kukaan menossa Tiilerille tänään klo 18:00 kastumaan? - Heikki -

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla menee ilta tarjouslaskennassa, tuskin ehtii edes pyörän päälle tänään.

----------


## HeikkiO

Ok, käyn sitten cyckokrossarilla kiusaamassa työmatkatempolijoita Viikin pelloilla.

----------


## apa

haittaako sade, no menen itse tiilerille klo 18 ja katsotaan siell tilanne. Käyn rullaamassa lähipoluilla sen minkä sateessa kestää

----------


## marco1

Saan vissiin pyörän ajokuntoon huomenna, viikonloppuna viimeistään jotain ajohommia suunnitteilla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Muo on turha varrota illalla, en tuu, ku ukko ja pyörä rapaantuu liikaa  :Hymy: .

----------


## sakuvaan

> haittaako sade, no menen itse tiilerille klo 18 ja katsotaan siell tilanne. Käyn rullaamassa lähipoluilla sen minkä sateessa kestää



Saat näemmä samalla suihkun ja kylvyn samalla, ei ihan vähän tota vettä tule  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## apa

no kävin  tiilerillä hämmästelemässä sateen määrää, otin lopulta suunnaksi himan ja sitten sade loppui    :Sarkastinen:    ... Sit vaan ajelemaan ilolan traileille ja märkää oli =)

----------


## St0neyNut1

Mä kävin eilen näyttämässä Savio - Tuusulan varuskunta - Keravan hautausmaa - Zipon takamettä reittejä Kybällä Tsygäilijälle ja Makelle. Kyprokki tuli lenkin loppu puolella vastaan ja lähti mukaan. Tänään tulin täpärillä töistä Herttoniemestä kotiin. Oli aika kosteata ajaa tuolla täysjuustolla tuo 26km matka  :Hymy: 

Löysin tälläsen setä Zipon varastosta lojumasta. Oli pakko päivittää siis ohjaustanko  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

Kaikkea sitä mettästä löytyykin:

----------


## PMT

Eikös tuosta ole ilman otb,tä selvitty aina, mutta jos tuokin paikka tuntuu liian vaikeelta niin kait siinä silta tarvitaan.
Kävin Zipon ja Juuson kanssa ajamassa,lähdettiin Poikien työpaikalta metsiä myoten etelää kohti käytiin juomassa kahvit ilolan ABC asemalla , hienoja polkuja oli rittävästija samoin vaikeampia paikkoja matkaa kerty aikatarkkaan 30 km ja aikaa paloin.3:30 sää oli kostea , mutta eipä tuo häirinnyt ainakaan Zippoa eikä minua , Juuso ohjattiin lyhintä tietä Matariin.

----------


## marco1

Linjalle voisin lähteä joku päivä käydä täyttelemässä jotain niihin rapakoihin, levenevät vaan entisestään.

----------


## mutanaama

Mää olen mukana. Voin tuoda 40kpl noin 50cm pitkiä laudankappaleita, osa painekyllästettyjä, rasian terassiruuveja ja sponssata 32€ läheisestä puutavaraliikkeestä hankittaviin lankkuihin. Noi mutarapakot ei parane koskaan, jos niihin ei saada sivupolkua ja/tai ralllia väännettyä. Jos tuo pikku silta on siellä länsipään notkelmassa, niin kyllä siinä on vedetty otb:a ja vielä varsin usein. Määkin kahdesti, ekalla kerralla katkes vielä ketjut viis metriä sen jälkeen, joten mieleen jäi.

----------


## nilsson

PMT, jos on lähiaikoina helppoa/hidasta lenkkiä suunnitteilla Kivikko/Hallainvuori-akselilla, niin voisin lähteä availemaan kautta jonon jatkoksi.

----------


## PMT

Lauantaina 25.5  klo 10;30 Ylläshallin parkkikselta , Kivikkoa ja jos jaksaa niin Hallain vuorta  muös tai toisin päin.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Lauantaina 25.5  klo 10;30 Ylläshallin parkkikselta , Kivikkoa ja jos jaksaa niin Hallain vuorta  muös tai toisin päin.



Hyvä lenkki oli, kiitos oppaalle.

----------


## marco1

Pöörä jotenkuten kasassa, ajot kiinnostaa taas.

----------


## mutanaama

Jahas, jospa kotipolut kutsuis.

----------


## PMT

Kiitokset Perässä ajaneille. Viidestään ajettiin lähes kaikki hyvät ja huonot paikat, jäihän siinä vielä tukku hyviä paikkoja ajamatta, hyvin tulivat vähemmän ajaneet vaikeammatkin paikat,yksi rengastyö matkan varrella ,tais olla suurin tapaturma joka sattui.

----------


## Pikuski

> Kiitokset Perässä ajaneille. Viidestään ajettiin lähes kaikki hyvät ja huonot paikat, jäihän siinä vielä tukku hyviä paikkoja ajamatta, hyvin tulivat vähemmän ajaneet vaikeammatkin paikat,yksi rengastyö matkan varrella ,tais olla suurin tapaturma joka sattui.



Kiitos taitavasta opastuksesta, yksin ois moni hyvä ja huono paikka jäänyt kokematta -mukavaa ol koko rahalla.

----------


## PMT

Tulihan mullekkin remontti hommia kun kotia pääsin, jossain rytkyssä kuului sellainenpamaus kuin iskarin pultti ois katkennut, mutta totesin ettei ainakaan iskarinputti ollut kun perä toimi edelleen hyvin. Kotona kun asiaa tutkin niin yksi linkun pultti oli poissa, purin perän irti ja siellähän iskarin ja linkun takana puuttuva ruuvi oli säilössä ainoastaan mutteri osa oli hävinnyt taivvaan tuuliin. Onneksi on noita osia varastossa ja peli on taas kunnossa. täytyy seurata noita ruuvien kireyttä ettei käsiin hajoa kun on ajamassa.

----------


## mutanaama

Tällä narisi niksu aivan perkuleesti. Tarvii avata linkut ja riipasta iskari irti, eiköhän se syypää sieltä löydy.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna ajattelin käydä jossain vaiheessa iltasella ajamassa metsässä, varmaankin Tiileriltä. Tarkkaa aikaa en osaa vielä sanoa, mutta selvinnee huomenna.

Näin PMT:n kun se oli palaamassa Hallainvuorelta, itse olin menossa noukkimaan kolistelijan kyytiin, oltiin menossa kiertämään Lohjanjärvi, aika kova tuuli sielä oli.

----------


## marco1

Uusittu fuusiokeula toimii hyvin paitsi välillä kun on tönkkönä 2/3 joustomatkan kohdalla. Höh.

Monsieur Pahiksella on kesätarjoukset fillaritorilla jos jollain iskarintarvetta jamitäkaikkeasiellänytolikaan.

----------


## apa

su vois iltasella lenkille lähteä JOS messilän kisoista kunnossa selviää.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lällälläääää en lähtenytkään ajamaan, tiistai illalla vois yrittää jotain.

----------


## mutanaama

Narinan lähde poistettu, onneks hyllystä löyty varalle yhdet lakruineen, ei tarvii jäädä noita odottelemaan.

----------


## marco1

^Niksu valinnut auto-henkisen lähestymistavan liikkuviin osiin... pusla, koiranluu, nivel vaihdettava vähintään vuosittain ennen katsastusta.

En minäkään päässyt lenkille eilen, jos tänään saisi tarkistettua puutavaran määrän terassin alta tulevaa polunpilausta varten.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, on nuo niksun osat herkkiä pilaantumaan. Vois vaikka availla edes kerran puoleen vuoteen.

Mutta mitä tulee polunpilauspuutavaran pudotuspaikkaan, niin googlen taivaskuvan mukaan parhaat mestat olis joko pukkivuorentieltä ennen kalliota tai sitten slo:n kupeesta. Pukkivuorentieltä olis vähän risukkoa, mutta ei mäkiä, kun taas slon kulma olis parempikuntoinen. Mä meen tänään sinne linjan alle, missä on se yksi silta veden alla sanotaan nyt vaikka kello 18:00. Mulla on mukana vähän puutavaraa ja työkaluja.

----------


## marco1

Haastava aika mutta tunnin sisään tuosta vois yritellä. Sielunvihollisen ilmakuvat on muuten tarkempia: http://www.bing.com/maps/

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, treffit sovittu SLO:n ja Uddeholmin kulmille kello 18:30. Mä kävin viemässä siihen polun varteen kymmenkunta 28X120 painekyllästettyä laudanpätkää, niitä saa kuka tahansa käydä roudaamassa linjan alle. Mä tuon lisää lyhkäisiä laudanpätkiä, moottorisahan, ruuveja ja akkukoneen sitten puoli seiskaksi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jaa mä ku luulin, jotta ne kapulat oli makkurin paistoa varten siihen polun varteen viskattu. Tuli muuten hyvä pikantti aromi tuosta kuparikyllästeestä b-luokan jauhomakkaraan ja parin pilsnerin jälkeen ei enää polulla pysytty, vaan piti siirtyä kuusen alle lepäämään. Ny on vähä ku doupattu olo.

----------


## mutanaama

Melkosen roihun kanssa olet makkarat paistanu :Sekaisin: , vaikka eihän tuollaisista nelimetrisistä pätkistä nyt kunnon kokkoa vielä saa aikaiseksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutis muistaa pakata laastarit mukaan kun käsittelee moottorisahaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Vai pitäiskö varata suosiolla aika dextraan.?

----------


## Shimaani

Nou hätä, mulla on dextraan vippikortti :Cool:

----------


## marco1

Polku pilattu yhteistuumin, hyvä tuli.

----------


## mutanaama

Siällähän oli oikea väentungos. KMW uskals tulla metsästä pois kun työn äänet lakkas. Tämmönen se oli ja tällainen siitä tuli. Ja näin siitä voi ajaa. Mutta ihan vakavastikin ottaen, niin melko monet pikkuiset purot on muuttunu kymmenmetrisiksi rapakoiksi, jotka ei kovetu ku vasta talvella. Tuonkin kun olis ajoissa suojannu, niin varmaan parimetrinen silta olis riittänyt, nyt siihen piti rakentaa tollanen 10m pitkä hässäkkä. Toisaalta ihan hauskaa vaihtelua tuokin on.

----------


## apa

onpas päheä silta

----------


## Shimaani

Seuraava silta tehdään sit kapeampana mutta laitetaan se vastaavasti vähän korkeammalle :Leveä hymy:    Markolle kiitos asennusjuomasta ja kaikille huimasta talkoohengestä, tää oli vuoden villein metsälenkki tähän mennessä - moottorisahaamista ja muuta päristelyä :Cool:

----------


## lynxlynx

Olihan se maantiemiehen ajo Rajamäellä jotain huvittavan ja naurettavan väliltä, mut et tohon takapihalle tullaan rakenteleen siltaa oikein joukolla. Siistii  :Leveä hymy:  Korsossa kun viel oikein könyän päässee tosta linjaa pitkin Vantaankoskelle maantietsygällä oikotietä. Kiitosta vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Yhtään sormea ei tainnut jäädä metsään?

----------


## JiiPee

> Polku pilattu yhteistuumin, hyvä tuli.



Pewkku työläisille. Täällä persereiässä on ollut tapana purkaa ja tuhota vaivalla tehdyt rakennelmat, viimeisinkin tuotos oli nostettu kenties liian kapeana siististi sivuun, ja korvattu noin kaksi metriä leveällä ponttoonisillalla. Toisaalta hyvä niin, ei sitä paskaa aina jaksa puntista pestä. Menestystä ja pitkää ikää sinne.

----------


## Marsusram

Jösses, silta tuo mieleen Yucolan viestiin rakennetut, joilla eteläistä S-korpea käytiin pilaamassa.
Pitää ehdottomasti käydä testaamassa.

----------


## marco1

> Yhtään sormea ei tainnut jäädä metsään?



Usempi leuka kyllä putosi Mutiksen työkaluja ihmetellessä, eihän me oltu edes nähty semmosia aikaisemmin.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä jo ehdin urostella inverttereillä ja muilla miehisillä laitteilla. Pakkasin kesken keikan reteesti akun ja käsisirkkelin kyytiin, und menin lataamaan niitä autoon. Nii eikö tää perkeleen kimakamaran laturi ota ainakin 2000A käynnistysvirtaa, eikä mun invertteri ressukka jaksanu sitä lataa.

----------


## HeikkiO

Kiitoksia sedille metsälenkistä ja asennusjuomista, hauskaa oli. 
Heeei, mä oon päässy viiteolle juutuupiin :-)
- Heikki -

----------


## mutanaama

Siellä missä setä kulkee, on paparazzit kans. Ja kaliaa, kiitos Marco1

----------


## kmw

Hyvät ja komiat konstruktioonit! Nyt 25mm Paselallakin menee tuota polkua mainiosti :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa metsässä paljon uusia siltoja sekä vanhoja jotka oli vaihtanut paikkaa, on tuo paksupyörä ihme vekotin menemään varsinkin ylämäessä, Z-portaat ym. pahoja paikkoja meni kaikki helposti ajamalla.

----------


## kolistelija

Mikä paikka on Zippoportaat?

Mä kävin tänään juttelemassa munkkiksen remppaurakoitsijan kanssa. Aukeaa kuulemma ehkä noin parin viikon päästä. Onko siellä nyt sitten joku uus yrittäjä?

Keskuspuistossa oli aivan he**vetisti hyttysiä, ei parane pysähdellä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Hanikka ja hyljelahti hyvässä iskussa. Droppiinkin gepsin mukaan saa kelattua jo 40kmh vauhtia, uskoisko tota?

Viikonloppuna muuten ajoin sen hallainvuoren oja-hyndän, ei se niin paha ollutkaan kun luulin  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mikä paikka on Zippoportaat?



Öbaut tossa

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kävin omatoimisesti Ylästössä. Komea on silta, mutta yhtään olutta ei löytynyt unohtuneena mistään. Zippo-portaat, melkein sain ja kahdesti yritin.
Poikien enduro-rata, niitä kahta "jyrkkää" kohtaa puolivälissä ja reitin lopussa ei vaan uskalla ajaa vaikka miten niitä mallasi.

Hyttysiä ei ollut ollenkaan niin pahasti kuin lähimetsässä eikä näkynyt kuin yksi pyöräilijä, joka oli täysin tuntematon. Taisi olla jotkut tiimivaatteet päällä ja Canyon alla.

----------


## kolistelija

Mä tein Kuntoilijalle opetusviition. Tai siis tosta piti tulla hieno otos, mutta unohdin laittaa kameran laajemmalle kuvakulmalle niin en keksi mitään muuta käyttöä matskulle ku todistaa että siellä oli hyttysiä! Laitoin trooppiisen värityksen, mutta ei se silti näytä niin pahalta kun miltä se tuntuu.




Ne alkupään pätkät jäi kuvaamatta kun en jaksanu roudaa fillaria niistä ylös. Toi vika oli helppo ku siinä ylhäällä on niin pehmeää että fillarin voi huoletta heittää ylös. Ne on paljon vaikeempii paikkoja, niissä voi sattua jos eturengas menee väärään paikkaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Toihan näyttää tuossa videolla niin helpolta eli antaa vaan rullata ja paino takana, mutta mun pää ei vaan anna lupaa mennä kun hirvittää niin pirusti. Se puolivälin paikka on vielä pahempi. Tee siitäkin joskus mallivideo, niin voi kotona hieroa ajolinjat kohdilleen.  :Cool:

----------


## apa

> Poikien enduro-rata, niitä kahta "jyrkkää" kohtaa puolivälissä ja reitin lopussa ei vaan uskalla ajaa vaikka miten niitä mallasi.



vuosi sitten olivat nämäkin Enturo pojat vetreässä kunnossa =)  YAM Secret Spot

----------


## elasto

Hieno oli setien tekemä uusi silta. Kassipurokin meni ekaa kertaa ajamalla tänään, jei.

----------


## Sw`

Hellou, nyt kun olen jo toipunut kotiinpaluumasennuksesta ja saanut Suomen maastoihin hiukan paremmin sopivan konkelin käsiini, niin ajattelin taas tuppautua setälenkeille mukaan. Eli olisikos viikonloppuna jotain ajoa jossain päin? Jos mitään ihmeellisiä suunnitelmia ei ole, niin lauantaina aamupäivästä voisi lähteä Munkkivuoresta päin kohti Espoota ja palata takaisin muutaman tunnin eksyttelyn jälkeen. Lähtö voisi olla klo 11.00 Talin keilahallin parkkipaikalta tai jostain tai vaihtoehtoisesti jostain.

----------


## sakuvaan

Jos jaksat meidän hoodeille asti retkeillä/olariin niin sehän vois olla yks paikka mennä ajamaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Terrvetuloa, sunnuntaina olis korso mtb:n maraton, osa porukasta menee sinne ajelemaan lastenmatkaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Ai se hullutteluilu on vasta suntaakina, sit tää saattaa päästä esittämään yleisöä.

----------


## apa

mää meinasin just SWltä kysyy että onko kivaa reissussa , mut sä ootki tullu jo  :Vink:

----------


## PaH

jos Ken halajaa huomenissa (@09:00 / munkkila) startata kalliolle_kukkulalle- henkiselle lännenmaiden kiarrokselle niin huudelkoon tänne ennen kasia aamulla. 
Semmonen ½-perinteinen setti parilla tuoreemmalla spotilla ilman isompaa kiirettä - kondis kun on kuumeilun jälkeen snadisti vajaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä haluaisin lähteä huomenna ajamaan, mutta tuolla joka asuu meillä niin sillä on huomenna se päivä vuodesta, joten joudun tyytymään esittämään edustus aviomiestä, siivojaa, kokkia mutta onneks ei sentään tarvii...

----------


## kolistelija

Jah. Vähän sama vaiva kun hååseelläkin... Prkl!

----------


## HC Andersen

> Jah. Vähän sama vaiva kun hååseelläkin... Prkl!



onks meillä sama vaimo?

----------


## kolistelija

> onks meillä sama vaimo?



Ounou! Oliskoha?

Onks se nyt siellä? Se lähti täältä iltapäivällä...

Mun pitäis huomen tehä säätölenkki. Kattoo millon kerkee ja minne meen...

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ounou! Oliskoha?
> 
> Onks se nyt siellä? Se lähti täältä iltapäivällä...



Tänne se ilmesty heti kun tulin töistä kotiin...

----------


## Shimaani

> jos Ken halajaa huomenissa (@09:00 / munkkila) startata kalliolle_kukkulalle- henkiselle lännenmaiden kiarrokselle...



 Barbien kamusta en tiiä mut mä olen aamusta hakumettässä ja hilipasen sit iltapäivästä itekseni laatuaikailemaan johonnii mehtään.  Jos vaikka varovasti sille uudelle sillalle....

----------


## juhrex

Pitkästä aikaa, "joutui" "olosuhteitten pakosta" vierailemaan Lumberilla, kun juniori vaati iskää mukaan maastolenkille. Juniorin kummisetä sponssasi Elssin modifoituna 8 vuotiaalle ja siitä alkoi uudestaan intoilu maastoajoon. Tämänpäivän saldo oli kyynärpäästä noukkia kivet sekä sääri auki, kun iskä "näyttää" miten keulitaan. Sekond haaveri sattui alamäessä, jossa kahdella sormella vedin Elixir R:n lukkoon. No OTB sillä seurauksella, että jouduin väistäämään isoa kuusta, mutta...no se olkapää vähän osui ja koko käsivarsi naarmuille. Hauskaa oli :=)).
Zippo, sedät rokkaaaa!

----------


## Kuntoilija

On se hyvä, että jollekkin sattuu ja tapahtuu, kun meille muille ei vissiin tänä keväänä ole vielä sattunut. :Cool:

----------


## ellmeri

> Pitkästä aikaa, "joutui" "olosuhteitten pakosta" vierailemaan Lumberilla, kun juniori vaati iskää mukaan maastolenkille. Juniorin kummisetä sponssasi Elssin modifoituna 8 vuotiaalle ja siitä alkoi uudestaan intoilu maastoajoon. Tämänpäivän saldo oli kyynärpäästä noukkia kivet sekä sääri auki, kun iskä "näyttää" miten keulitaan. Sekond haaveri sattui alamäessä, jossa kahdella sormella vedin Elixir R:n lukkoon. No OTB sillä seurauksella, että jouduin väistäämään isoa kuusta, mutta...no se olkapää vähän osui ja koko käsivarsi naarmuille. Hauskaa oli :=)).
> Zippo, sedät rokkaaaa!



Hauska tarina! onnex juniori on saanut sut taas willarin selkään!! :Sarkastinen: 
Terveiset täältä koivukylä/hawis akselilta.

----------


## marco1

Minä haluaisin lännen reissulle mutta en ehdi ennen kymmentä liikkeelle, ikävä peruskoulu.

----------


## juhrex

> Hauska tarina! onnex juniori on saanut sut taas willarin selkään!!
> Terveiset täältä koivukylä/hawis akselilta.



Niin, kiitos, kiitos, ei iskällä ole ollut fillaria 4 vuoteen, hauskaa oli, pikkasen on pyörät kehittyneet paremmiksi... se evoluutio.

Suunnitteila mätiksessä käydä, mutta sunnuntaina taitaa olla aamusta Korson järjestämät xc- kisat, no kaiketi metsässä on tilaa muilekkin. Porukkaa tulisi myös Järvenpäästä (uusia maastoajoa harrastavia) ja tietysti Z:ta, joka ei voi onneksi tänne kommentoida :Hymy: . 

Tänään olis tietysti mahdollisuus käydä, myös ajelemassa, mutta keli näyttää sateiselta??

50/60 palsta on pikkasen saanut muutosta ja täältä on kadonnut alkuperäinen 50/60 historia (tähän sellainen ihmettelevä hyymiö)?

No, aikaansa kutakin...serverit joutuvat koville...pilvipalvelusta lisää tilaa.

----------


## juhrex

> On se hyvä, että jollekkin sattuu ja tapahtuu, kun meille muille ei vissiin tänä keväänä ole vielä sattunut.



Niin, jollei sattuisi mitään, niin ei tuntuisi, että on elossa :Hymy: ?? miten se nyt menikään...eiku satuttamaan.

----------


## marco1

Jahas, ei ehdi kymmeneksikään. Otetaan sitten keskiön vaihtoa ja Rinkelivapaarattaan huolto tälle päivälle.

----------


## PaH

^ kerkeiskö yhteentoista?

----------


## sakuvaan

> ^ kerkeiskö yhteentoista?



Ootko espooseen asti valumassa, jos törmäilis matkan varrella?

----------


## Shimaani

> Minä haluaisin lännen reissulle mutta en ehdi ennen kymmentä liikkeelle, ikävä peruskoulu.



 Nattuprkl, mää joutusin koiranvahdiks (yksi söi ampparin ja on nyt täynnä kortisoonia) loppupäivän ajaksi joten vietän aikaa kansituolissa mut huomenna meinaan aikoa phillaroida korsoosen suuntaan kilparadan varteen.  Lähteekö Naapuri™ matkaan?

----------


## kmw

Jos kisahulinan jälkeen pientä ajeiua niin Korsosta vois vähän vastatuuleen itteensä möhkiä ja sitten vaikka Immersbyn kautta takaspäin. Hau paut tät?

----------


## PaH

> Ootko espooseen asti valumassa, jos törmäilis matkan varrella?



tsori, meni ohi tuo.
starttasin lähiskutseihin jo ysin maissa ja marko helisteli perään kun kikkailin vielä pirkkolassa - suunnattiin sit länteen,
käytiin kahvilla leppävaaran kartanolla ja tultiin pois - ajettiin me siinä välissä pari polkupätkääkin.

----------


## juhrex

Tänään käytiin sibbon metsissä rymymässä junnun kanssa. Rankkaa reiliä tultiin radalta Ahjosta pellonlaitaa ylöspäin ja sähkölinjalle ja lopussa rannkka S- mutka jyrkällä nousulla, jonka jälkeen korkeata juurakkoa. Minulta loppui kunto kesken. Happea täytyi ottaa jo tosissaan. Huomenna keinarin parkista klo 9:00.

----------


## apa

Su ylläsparkki klo 11.  Otetaan annos hallainvuorta ja kivikkoa. Metsässä on tilaa joten mukaan vaan

----------


## marco1

> huomenna meinaan aikoa phillaroida korsoosen suuntaan kilparadan varteen.  Lähteekö Naapuri™ matkaan?



Kalenterionkelmia, huomiseksi ajohommia kyllä mutta ajoitus on vielä mysteeri. Numeroidut hullut voi vissin laskea jälkikäteen tuloslistasta...

Kiva lenkki Kilkuttimen perässä läähättäen, pari uutta kiekuraa siellä tosiaan tuli.

----------


## MTBVespa

Päevee. Tulin Helsinkiin reiluksi viikoksi koulutukseen. Minnekkä päin kannattaa Messukeskukselta lähteä jos aikoo xc-henkisesti poluilla kaahailla? Oisko kukaan natiivi lähössä metsään tänään ajelee? Sopivan vauhdikas lenkkeilyseura kelpaisi. Yv:tä tai tähän voi vastailla. T: Olli Hoo

----------


## St0neyNut1

No niin nyt on lusittu Menorcan matka. Pääsee taas takaisin tärkeeseen asiaan, eli pyöräilyyn. Osaakohan sitä ajaa edes enää  :Hymy:  Jumaleisson täällä Suomessa on parempi sää kuin oli tuola Menorcalla  :No huh!:  Tuola muuten näkyi tosi paljon spessun maastopyörillä varustettuja harrastajia. Ite oisin luullu et olisivat ajanu Espanjan omilla merkeillä.

Ei muuten vaellus/maastopyörä reitiltä uupunu kikka kalliot  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tänään käytiin sibbon metsissä rymymässä junnun kanssa. Rankkaa reiliä tultiin radalta Ahjosta pellonlaitaa ylöspäin ja sähkölinjalle ja lopussa rannkka S- mutka jyrkällä nousulla, jonka jälkeen korkeata juurakkoa. Minulta loppui kunto kesken. Happea täytyi ottaa jo tosissaan. Huomenna keinarin parkista klo 9:00.



Vai on tullut taas lisää Pohjoisen jaostoon porukkaa. Viikon olin poissa ni heti lisäänty, hyvä niin. Nähdään tulevilla lenkeillä siis.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Päevee. Tulin Helsinkiin reiluksi viikoksi koulutukseen. Minnekkä päin kannattaa Messukeskukselta lähteä jos aikoo xc-henkisesti poluilla kaahailla? Oisko kukaan natiivi lähössä metsään tänään ajelee? Sopivan vauhdikas lenkkeilyseura kelpaisi. Yv:tä tai tähän voi vastailla. T: Olli Hoo



Keskuspuisto, tosin mitään neulaspolkua sieltä ei löydy ellei mene mätikseen asti, kallio/juurakkopätkää siellä on kyllä yllin kyllin  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Löytyykö sediltä formurlan R1 takajarrua kaffoineen, tai jotain muuta hyvää settiä. Mulkuttimen hopet on niitä kivoja prikoilla säälittävää mallia, mänöö hermot. Eiku meni.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Löytyykö sediltä formurlan R1 takajarrua kaffoineen, tai jotain muuta hyvää settiä. Mulkuttimen hopet on niitä kivoja prikoilla säälittävää mallia, mänöö hermot. Eiku meni.



Olis yhet paskana olevat mt6'det.. ei taida auttaa. Kristallipallostani näen tulevaisuudessasi kaksi sanaa "Shimano SLX"

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MTBVespa

> Keskuspuisto, tosin mitään neulaspolkua sieltä ei löydy ellei mene mätikseen asti, kallio/juurakkopätkää siellä on kyllä yllin kyllin



Joo kävinkin seikkailee yksinään. Lähin sieltä mikälie hevosstadion Pasilassa ja polkuja seuraillen kävin Paloheinässä kääntymässä. Aikaa selkeetä linjaahan tuo oli kun vaa silmät auki ajeli ja kahteli minne polkuja lähti. Jäi kyl varmaa monta paikkaa ajamatta, mut hienoo kalliobaanaa kyl paljon löytyi. Joutuha tuol kakskutosella jäykkäperällä hieman junppamaan, mut siihen on Kuopijossa tottunu.

----------


## mutanaama

> Olis yhet paskana olevat mt6'det.. ei taida auttaa. Kristallipallostani näen tulevaisuudessasi kaksi sanaa "Shimano SLX"



SLX on nougou, shimpalta ehkä xt tai mieluummin xtr. [edit] tai sittenkin SLX käy, kun hinnasta jo päästiin sopimukseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

^Haiskahtaa hifistelyltä. Niinkuin pitääkin.  :Hymy: 

Minä taas haisen raswalta, crc:ltä ja mineraaliöljyltä. Nitinät nitistetty hetkeksi (löysä alalinkku, keskiratas, keskiö ja tolppa: värkkäystä, assembly pastea ja rasvaa), Sun-Ringlen vapaaratas edelleen pitää ääntä mutta toimii (akseli ehkä kiero) ja Luisevat pitää öljyt sisällään taas (kahvan kansi vaihdettu uuteen, entisestä ei näe vikaa mutta vuotaa hengitysreiän läheltä).

Listaa:
- Sun ringle Black Flag Expert: vältä/ok jos vuoden puolitoista kestää kevyttä ajoa parinsadan hintaan.
- Pressfit BB: vältä
- Maguran jarrut: vältä tai kestää ikuisesti (2004 Louiset ok, 2010 Louiset not ok)
- Reverb: en tiä, hyvää ja huonoa.
- RP23 & DW-link: vältä
- Spessun säätökannatin: ok
- Chunky Monkey ja Smörgåsbord: osta

----------


## apa

Purebikellä on hyviä tarouksia formuloista.
http://www.purebike.fr/en/mtb-f1/bra...f20/index.html

 ittellä on ylimääräiset  formula oro18, kevyet ja toimivat.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...
> - Chunky Monkey ja Smörgåsbord: osta



 Löytyy apinaa ja voikkaripöytää Vantaan Välivarastosta™ pikatoimitukseen :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Löytyy apinaa ja voikkaripöytää Vantaan Välivarastosta™ pikatoimitukseen



Myyty :kops:

----------


## sakuvaan

> SLX on nougou, shimpalta ehkä xt tai mieluummin xtr. [edit] tai sittenkin SLX käy, kun hinnasta jo päästiin sopimukseen.



Mulla on ne wanhat (2012) XTR't, ei mitään valittamista, yksi niistä hajosi mutta sain siihen heti uudet tilalle ja nyt on pelittäneet ilman mitään ongelmia pitkän aikaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Mullakin olis tuo vormula R1 eteen, aattelin laittaa samanlaisen taakse, mutta kun takalaahautin maksaa saman verran ku koko setti (199 hirmutarjous). Taas sitte jos pistäis noi slx:t ja vaihtais niihin XT:n satulat´nii ei maksais ku satkun. Oivoi näitä valintoja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Taas sitte jos pistäis noi slx:t ja vaihtais niihin XT:n satulat´nii ei maksais ku satkun. Oivoi näitä valintoja.



Hyvä veli Mutis, uusimmissa slx ja xt jarruissa on ihan samanlaiset satulat eli hölmöläisen hommaan vaihtaa ne. Ainoa ero kys. jarruissa taitaa olla, että xt kahvoissa on kiiltävää "kromia" pinnassa ja joku hiton vapaaliikkeen säätöruuvi. Sitä en käyttänyt edellisen mallisissa xt-jarruissa koskaan eli en kaipaa sitä nytkään slx jarruissa. Minusta slx jarrut matta "kromilla" komistettuna ompi vielä ikämiehen makuun komeammat kuin xt-malli, joka ompi enempi vissiin bling-miestenmalli. Noita slx jarrusettejä saa perus resin-jarrupaloin varustettuna sakuista hintaa alle 140,- ja siihen päälle levyt ja adapterit. Minä olen ainakin hiton tyytyväinen noihin slx-jarruihin ja ne laitan ne vielä myös Fattyyn kunhan kerkiän. Keskitys on lasten leikkiä verrattuna Avideihin ja myös pysyvät kohdillaan.

----------


## PaH

^ jos ne on kartioprikat niissä hoopeissa jotka ahistaa, niin vaihda sileisiin levyprikkoihin ja jätä niissäkin se adapterin ja satulan välinen pois. Yks ohkainen pultin kannan alla piisaa ja sitäkin ilman voi elää. Ja jo on keskitys heleppoo. Ainakin jos kiinnikkeet on pinnoiltaan suorat, ellei oo niin ongelmaa tulee muidenkin satuloiden kans.

Ei jarruvalinta on nykyään vaikeeta. Shimano.

----------


## marco1

Vai puhuuko tuo Mutis se IS-mallin kiinnityksestä? Minusta ne on kivat, yhden kerran joutuu ähräämään mutta sen jälkeen pysyvät kunnossa.

Pyörällä töihin ekaa kertaa vuoteen ja heti tilaamassa "one less car" -tarroja ja ylenkatsomassa autoilijoita. Vielä kun osais ajaa keskustaan eksymättä niin hyvä tulee...

----------


## Marsusram

> Vai puhuuko tuo Mutis se IS-mallin kiinnityksestä? Minusta ne on kivat, yhden kerran joutuu ähräämään mutta sen jälkeen pysyvät kunnossa.



On läskipyörän vanteen sisälle näkeminen niin hankalaa, että tarvitsee hammaslääkärin peiliä välyksen näkemiseen.
Just sain R1 setin asennettua Moonlanderiin, palautan lainajuissit täpäriin.
Yli jää vain yksi Deore-setti uutta yhdensormen minikahva sarjaa, josta erityisemmin pidä, vaikka sarjan XT:t hyvin ottavatkin.
Mielellään lepuuttaa useampia sormia kahvalla.

----------


## marco1

Niin jaa joo juu läskipyörä. En minä niistä.





> Ei jarruvalinta on nykyään vaikeeta. Shimano.



Olispa keulan valinta yhtä helppoa.

----------


## PaH

> Olispa keulan valinta yhtä helppoa.



Tähän voisin sanoa et kun ekaks myy joutavat pois kuleksimasta niin että on vaan kaks vaihtoehtoa per pyörä, niin ei toikaan niin vaikeeta ole.
Mut taidan jättää sanomatta.

----------


## marco1

^Heh. Ajattelin että kaupasta mutta onhan tosiaan joillain säätämöissä pyörinyt enempi tyrkkyjä kuin Idols-karsinnoissa.

"Kiinnostavan" palaverin aikana laskeskelin että minulla on ollut aukkoisen muistin mukaan ollut 10-11 eri joustokeulaa ja nekin noin 0,7 keulan vuosikierrolla.  Jousimarsun sai muistaakseni tuhannella markalla tarjouksesta, ilmamarsun sai reilulla 300 D-markalla, eka Foxi tais maksaa 450 taalaa ja nyt pitäis latoa tiskiin 700 - 1200 euroa. Ja viisaus on edelleen vähissä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Jousimarsun sai muistaakseni tuhannella markalla tarjouksesta, ilmamarsun sai reilulla 300 D-markalla, eka Foxi tais maksaa 450 taalaa ja nyt pitäis latoa tiskiin 700 - 1200 euroa. Ja viisaus on edelleen vähissä.



Nooh, ole niinkuin Kuntoilija(köyhä ja kipee) ja tyydy vähempään. Rockarin Sektor rauta- tai ilmajousella n.300,- tai hipompi Revelation tarjouksesta vajaa 400,- ja oikein hyvästä tarjouksesta 350,-

----------


## marco1

^Vähään tyytyvä ajelee nykyisellä, minusta ei vielä tiedä. Pääasia että on ajokuntoisia hevoisia tallissa.

edit: ja omasta mielestä olen ollut tarpeeksi kipeä ettei tartte enempää toivotella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Myyty :kops:



 Laitetaanko pehmeää vai vielä pehmeämpää laatua?

----------


## PaH

^ jos tää olis HooCee niin vastaisin TrailExtreme, tck

----------


## HC Andersen

> ^ jos tää olis HooCee niin vastaisin TrailExtreme, tck



Mä olen HooCee, joten seurataan viisaamman neuvoa.

----------


## mutanaama

@ veli kuntoilija. Sain äsäläkxän kaffat hyvin edulliseen hintaan, ja uuet xt:n satulat reilusta alta satasen uusine paloineen eteen und taakse. Vanhoista haalaimista sen verran kokemusta, että niihin kandeis aina tehä hoonaus ja uuet stefat + kunnon puhdistus ja herkistys, ja silti ne olis vanhat. Ja sitäpaitti slx:n ja xt:n satulat ei oo samoja, ellei mua kusetettu ja myyty jotain kalliimpaa ja keveempää versiota..

----------


## Shimaani

> Mä olen HooCee, joten seurataan viisaamman neuvoa.



 :kops: sivuun ja lappu päälle.  Niitä pehmosia on sit vielä jokunen pari

t:
Hamsteri

----------


## Kuntoilija

> @ Ja sitäpaitti slx:n ja xt:n satulat ei oo samoja, ellei mua kusetettu ja myyty jotain kalliimpaa ja keveempää versiota..



Jos minä olen yhtään kartalla niin väitän yhä, että uusinman malliset slx ja xt jarrujen satulat on samanlaiset.
Ainoa ero on, että xt jarruissa on palat ruuvilla kiinni ja slx:ssä on palat pinnilla kiinni. slx satulassa on ilmeisesti myös pultille kierteet olemassa, mutten ole tarkistanut.
Voin tosin olla väärässä, mutten siihen usko. Kuvissakin ovat satulat ihan yksi yhteen. Vanhan malliset onkin sitten toinen juttu, mm. HC:llä oli sellaiset.

----------


## marco1

Voi hyvin olla että ne satulat on erilaiset, XT:t ehkä yhdestä palasta ja SLX:T ruuveilla kasassa tai jotain muuta eroja. Eihän Shimanon navatkaan ole samoista osista tehtyjä vaikka ne on silmällä katsottuna samanlaiset - eroja on kuulien ja laakerikoolien materiaalissa/kovuudessa. 
Se on taas ihan toinen juttu onko niissä mitään eroa käytännössä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyse on vanhan mallisista.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ny ooon jarruloista höpäjäny tarpeeks, mut kuis ois ajoja tarjol. 

Tänään ei käy, kun kissa vaatii vuosirokotuksen ja lauantai ei käy, kun on muuta menoa, mutta muuten kyllä käy. Startti jostakin läheltä ja vauhti on sitten hidas, kun lääkäri antoi luvan liikkua, mutta ei saa rasittaa vielä liikaa kroppaa. Jos lääkitys alkaa toimimaan, niin lääkäri lupasi, että tehoja alkaa löytymään entistä enempi. :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Torstai on toivoa täynnä.

----------


## apa

ääni torstaille

----------


## kharik

Mää voisin lähteä torstaina jarrumieheksi. klo 17 jälkeen? 

Niin mihin nähden startti olisi läheltä?

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla saattaa mennä melko myöhään, enkä pääse pimeellä ulos. Mut tänään käytiin ajamassa pellonlaitaa ja epäselväksi jäi oliko osa polkua vai ihan metsää. Linnuntietä mitattuna retkikartta kertoi, että lenkki oli 16km.

----------


## apa

Ollakko torstaina kukaa lähös vaiko pitääkö maastopyöräklubin ajoihin kammeta

----------


## Sw`

> Ollakko torstaina kukaa lähös vaiko pitääkö maastopyöräklubin ajoihin kammeta



Olen ainakin ajamassa huomenna, mutta missä ja milloin on vielä mietinnän alla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Minne mennään Huomenna? Tiileri? kl.18? Suuntana H0m0 kaltsit?

----------


## Sw`

> Tiileri? kl.18? Suuntana H0m0 kaltsit?



Toki. Käy. Ehkä. Kallioilla on viime aikoina näkynyt sen verran kaikenlaista, että voisi olla parempi kääntyä takaisin jo vähän aikaisemmin.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, ajelin laakson kautta toikkalaan joku päivä sitten, niin g-galtseilla useampi mieshenkilö ihan varmaan vaan sattumalta pusikoissa ja jokunen otti aurinkoa. Enpä jäänyt kikkailemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## apa

tiileri 18 se o jämpti

----------


## HC Andersen

Nå jätetään sitten Galtsit väliin  :Nolous: , kun ei jätkät ymmärrä rakkauden päälle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi v---u, mun pakko jättää ilta-ajot väliin, kun pukkas päälle niin kauhean flunssan. Nenä valuu kuin Niagara ja olo on tosi tukkoinen. Syy on joko a) lääkityksen sivuvaikutus b) liikaa käytetty ilmastointi.

Tähän oloon olisin juuri kaivannut rakkauden lämmittävää hehkua :No huh!: .

----------


## apa

> Nå jätetään sitten Galtsit väliin , kun ei jätkät ymmärrä rakkauden päälle



tykkäisin kyllä kovasti käydä G kaltseilla, näin helteillä kaltsit on jättekul

----------


## kharik

> tiileri 18 se o jämpti



Nähään siellä.

----------


## reappear

Tiileri? 'tu ku ei tiedä mestoja! g galtsit?!

Jelpatkaa nyt tyhmää...

----------


## HeikkiO

Mäkin voisin tulla täältä idästä Tiilerille klo 18:00 hidastuttamaan teidän menoa. - Heikki -

----------


## JackOja

> Tiileri? 'tu ku ei tiedä mestoja! g galtsit?!
> 
> Jelpatkaa nyt tyhmää...



Tiileri löytyy ekasta viestistä... g-galtist on siinä Laakson sairaalan pohjoispuolella. Kannattaa kulkea niitä R2000 itäpuolisia kallioita ja siirtyä reitin toiselle puolelle siinä ratsastuskentän pohjoispuolitse vasta  :Hymy: 





> Mäkin voisin tulla täältä idästä Tiilerille klo 18:00 hidastuttamaan teidän menoa. - Heikki -



Määkin voisin itse asiassa tulla ajelemaan Ylästöön. Jollei nyt siirtymään mene turhia aikoja..

----------


## reappear

> Tiileri löytyy ekasta viestistä... g-galtist on siinä Laakson sairaalan pohjoispuolella. Kannattaa kulkea niitä R2000 itäpuolisia kallioita ja siirtyä reitin toiselle puolelle siinä ratsastuskentän pohjoispuolitse vasta



Jaa toi DIILERI? Sit jää kyl väliin kun ei ihan rykäse minuutissa parissa pitskusta tuonne. Mietin että olisin hypännyt mukaan johonkin väliin duunin jälkeen, mutta ei taida enää löytyä tuolta metsästä teitä jos lähden etsimällä etsimään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Jaa toi DIILERI? Sit jää kyl väliin kun ei ihan rykäse minuutissa parissa pitskusta tuonne....



Pitskuhan on käytännössä ihan vieressä... mulla menis ~tunti siirtymään  :No huh!: 
Voi ehkä olla tänään liian hapokasta  :Nolous:

----------


## reappear

Se parin minuutin ongelma on siinä että pääsen duunista vasta kuudelta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Tiileriltä ajaa puolisen tuntia munkkikoskelle kikkailemalla ja mutkittelemalla. Siitä vartti paloheinän majalle korpipolun kautta, isolta kiveltä mäen päälle ja lasku alas. Siitä maunulan majalle taas puolisen tuntia. Eipä tuo liene vaikeata sopia toista treffipaikkaa matkan varrelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## HeikkiO

Kiitoksia sedille lenkistä (kaarroin Maunulasta kotia kohti muiden jatkaessa takaisin Tiilerille).
Hauskaa oli ja sykkeetkin oli koko ajan tapissa :-)
Heh, molemmissa Mondrakereissa oli ruuvi löysällä.
Siirtymisineen: 40,6km, 3h 54min, 2482kcal.

- Heikki -

EDIT: Ei ollutkaan sama ruuvi löysällä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu oikeen mukavaa oli, meno oli reippaan puoleista. Alko täpärillä ajo lopuksi hieman jopa sujumaan. Tuo El Guapon RS Monarch ei sovellu nopeeseen ajoon, liian löysä simmitys, täytyy kaivaa säästöpossusta rahaa ja käydä pidentämässä Elkan Markuksella. Oikeen paljon kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille.

Muoks:

Täytyy varmaan hommata Muklukkiin 29" kiekot ja joustokeula... Meinaan Sw´:n Kona sinkula jätti positiivisen muistijäljen perseeseen.

----------


## apa

jes, Meni muuten se sisurikin sitten puhki ku tiileriltä lähdin vielä mettän kautta siirtymään autolle =) Olipas mukava ajella hyvässä seurassa

----------


## PMT

Mikäs ruuvi oli löysällä, avaus iskarin yläpään ruuvi.

----------


## HeikkiO

10 pistettä ja papukaijamerkki PMT:lle. Oikein tiedetty.

----------


## apa

kammen yläpuolella oleva linkku laakeri oli löysällä , piti vaan pyöräyttää kuusiokololla takaisin kiinni. Pitää avata ja katsoa onko laakerit jumissa ku oli korkin avannu. Sit vaan lukitteella kiinni ja lujaa ajoa ... .

----------


## apa

on mulla noi iskarin puslat pysyny kiinni ku on läpipultit niissä , joten saa kirsiteltyä pikkasen yli momentin =)

----------


## kharik

Toivottavasti saat pyörästä viat korjattua. Mua jäi vaivaamaan mikä sen aiheutti, että ylämäen alkaessa vauhti kiihty äkisti?



Kiitos kanssa puolestani hyvästä vedätyksestä. Pitänee tässä aktivoitua porukkalenkkeilyn osalta muutenkin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Oikeen paljon kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille....



Mä en sitten lähtenytkään perään siitä uimahallin takaa... Ihan ajoissa olin liikkeellä ja hyvin olisin ehtinyt lähtöpaikallekin... 

Mulla on selitys:
Joutessani ajelin sinne altaan reunapoluille (ekaa kertaa muuten, tulipa vihdoin nekin tsekattua). Sitten hokasin mennä morjestaan yhtä kaveria Ykkösmarkon pihapiiriin ja siinä tuli juotua yksi olut. Ja kun oli muutenkin nääntynyt olo tuo Sandels veti ihan veteläksi. Ylästöstä eteläänpäin ajellessa ei enää jaksanut ihan jokaista maastopätkää vetää.

Ei vaan jaksanut kaahailla enää, olisi kyllä aika osallistua setälenkeille joskus kun sitä on vuosia(!) jahkaillut  :Leveä hymy:  ...ja ne Ylästön polutkin on ihan korkkaamatta itsellä.

Joskus toiste sitten...

----------


## mutanaama

Mutta kerrankin oli oikea tekosyy, eikä mitään selittelyä  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Komppaan mutista, JackOjalla oli varsin pätevä tekosyy.

----------


## marco1

Joku virheä Spessu siinä kolhoosin pihapiirissä vilahti samaan kun tulin töistä kuuden jälkeen, veikkasinkin tätä ohjastajaa... Meiltä olis voinut saada palauttavan singlemaltin jos jalat meni.
Päikkärit vei voiton muista aktiviteeteista, skügge boy - dööd.

----------


## JackOja

> Joku virheä Spessu siinä kolhoosin pihapiirissä vilahti....



Vihreä oli, mutta oli kyllä Niner.





> palauttavan singlemaltin



Nytsesensanoo  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Vihreä oli, mutta oli kyllä Niner.



Nää silmät ja kyllä mä nyt oletin että joku edes olis merkkiuskollinen....

----------


## JackOja

Muuten... mahtuuko täällä talojen ja aidan välissä menemään joku polku vai pitääkö kiertää noiden katujen kautta?

----------


## PaH

> Muuten... mahtuuko täällä talojen ja aidan välissä menemään joku polku vai pitääkö kiertää noiden katujen kautta?



Mahtuu. Tosta 50m etelään on kyllä niin kapea paikka kiven ja aidan välissä et mutiksella tekee tiukkaa.

----------


## Marsusram

Netissä ei ole vielä uudempaa suunnistuskarttaa kuin tuo eka versio, siitäkin saa vähän viitteitä missä polkuja menee.
Uusin versio tulee öö.. kesäkuussa.

----------


## mutanaama

Kattokaa ny, taas toi kiusaa mua.

----------


## apa

Olisko la mitään jengi ajohommaa missää ?

----------


## Shimaani

> Muuten... mahtuuko siellä talojen ja aidan välissä menemään joku polku vai pitääkö kiertää noiden katujen kautta?



Juu.

----------


## sakuvaan

Espoon keskuspuisto on kyllä hyvässä kuosissa, lutakotkin on aika kuivia siellä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kattokaa ny, taas toi kiusaa mua.



Se on vaan kateellinen kun toiset ajaa niin kovaa että kantatessa perse osuu melkein maahan.

----------


## mutanaama

Olis se osunu, mutta se hanurikivi oli tiellä.

----------


## Shimaani

Aamuysiltä pahojen setien kolmikko lähti Munkkikselta kohti bemaksiparkkia.
Matkalla bongattiin pomppiva etana

Mutis kokeili kruiseria

ja hoosee opetteli Pehtoorin nurtsilla juamaan kaliaa

----------


## mutanaama

Mistäkö on hyvä päivä tehty: Kaljiaa, aurinkoa, myötätuulta, bemaksia, maastoa, maantietä ja hyvää seuraa. 80km kodista kotiin, ei mikään huono päivä.

----------


## kmw

Doh, onko äijät ny koukussa pomppupyöräilyyn? Mua on varoitettu etä se addiktoi.

Mää olen vaan kruisaillu 25mm rinkuloilla. Ti-pe pauttia 450km. Ei mikään huono viikko :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ne kaksi muuuuta kävivät täpäreillään radalla, mää en jäykkäperälläni kehranna mutta keksin sen paksupyöräpemaksi-idean.  Saa kivittää tai känniinjuottaa tai vetää kölin ali *nolomio*

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Jos jotakuta huvittaa tulla huomenna ajamaan 7 veljeksen lenkkiä Palojoen Myllykoskelta Hyvinkäälle ja jotakin kautta takaisin, niin lähtö n. klo 8.30 Myllykoskelta. Mainostan tätä siksikin, kun meidän oma porukka näyttää jäävän pariin kolmeen henkeen. Siitä tulee aika pitkä lenkki, varmaan kahdeksan tuntia. Me lähdemme autolla klo 8.00 Jpäästä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiitos kutsusta, tää ei ainakaan pysty irtautumaan huomenna.

----------


## mutanaama

No hiitu, tämän päivän 80km vei vähän mehut, ja taidan huomenna vaan lepäillä.

----------


## petjala

Krääh, itsekin pikku bikemotocross-kuumetta kokeneena oisin innolla tullu kokeilemaan läskin tummumista junpparadalla mieluusti, paitsi että työtehtäväin aikataulut.
Ajoin kyllä tänään itsekin keskenkasvuisten höksöttimillä, mä olin hehkeän näköinen kun ryöstin pinkin Trekin viiden vanhalta likalta ( @kolistelija  & kaupan succiskassajono: nyt tiedän miten koppavalta tuntuu kun jalkojen välissä on kakstoistatuumanen...). Pitäs kai joku kuvapankki perustaa, jotta sais terroriseerattua tätä palstaa omilla otoksilla??

----------


## sakuvaan

Gay kalliot oli tänään aika populoitu, ruuhkaksi asti.

Ajo onnistu tosin heeelvetin hyvin.

----------


## kolistelija

Oliko G-kaltsin populaatio tavallista höpösömpää ja ihanampaa porukkaa? Tuliko kannustuksia?

Mulla on nyt 1/2 maastopyöristä ajokunnossa. Moonis sai PaHiksen puodista uuden vipusen ja se Saint on totta tosiaan paljon kivemman tuntuinen kuin XT. Kiva juttu, nyt voi taas naamioida succikset lökisten alle ja pääsee kiusallisista katseista. Torjantaihan oli joku ihmeellinen silavapyöräjuttu jossa leikitään lastenpyörien radalla?

----------


## sakuvaan

Ei mut oli siellä joku antenniosastolta karannut naishenkilö, kunnon NIMBY, ei siltä hirveesti kannustusta saanut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## gremlin

Olisko kellään kiinnostusta lähtee huomenna oppaaksi ylästöön näyttämääm vähän paikkoja.Ei ole itte pahemmin tullut ajeltuu siellä päin,saattaa polut löytyy vähän helpommin jos tietää mistä etsii.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä olen huomenna reissussa, ja vasta kuuden aikaan himassa, eli musta ei ainakaan ole oppaaksi ennen seitsemää.

----------


## apa

mää olisin 19 tööis, iltaa menee kyl ajot

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna voisin kyllä lähteä Ylästöön ajamaan, otetaan lähtö Tiileriltä (Hiidenkivenkuja 6) kl.19, ajetaan niin paljon kun ajetaan.

----------


## gremlin

Täytyy itte mennä kasilta illalla töihin niin ei oikein onnistu,mutta jos joku on menossa päivällä ajelee niin voisin liitttyä seuraan.

----------


## Shimaani

Päivällä ollaan töissä ja illalla hakuhaukkumettässä.

----------


## wiggum

> mää olisin 19 tööis, iltaa menee kyl ajot



Lähtäänkö apa hakemaan kisasäätöjä huomenna klo 20 johonkin suuntaan? Ehdotan Kivikkoa/h-vuorta, mutta muukin käy, esim. keskari. Emäntä on matkoilla, joten saa roikkua ulkona myöhäänkin  :Hymy:

----------


## apa

> Lähtäänkö apa hakemaan kisasäätöjä huomenna klo 20 johonkin suuntaan? Ehdotan Kivikkoa/h-vuorta, mutta muukin käy, esim. keskari. Emäntä on matkoilla, joten saa roikkua ulkona myöhäänkin



No se on sit niin että ylläsparkilla klo 20 ?

----------


## wiggum

> No se on sit niin että ylläsparkilla klo 20 ?



Soon näin! Muutkin tervetulleita  :Hymy:

----------


## wiggum

Sadevaraus, ainakin omalla kohdallani. Eli jos sataa, niin lenkkeilen vasta huomenna aamusta/päivällä.

----------


## apa

jep, sää varaus. itte olen kuitenki 20 päivystämässä ylläsparkilla jos joku tulee

----------


## mutanaama

Kovasti näyttäisi sää suosivan tiileriltä lähtijöitä kello 19:00

----------


## mutanaama

Yleensä ei fillari tahdo kulkea metriäkään, tänään oli huonompi päivä. Onneks oli olutta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä mutista taas pidettiin kun omaa poikaa, lenkin päätteeksi lyötiin kylmä olut käteen ja vietiin kotiin, mä haluun kanssa noin hyviä ystäviä kun sillä on.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, kiitos tuosta, en halunnu liikaa seuraa kehua, ettei vaan lenkille olis noita änkijöitä. Ja on suakin kuskattu milloin mihinkin ja ai nii, jäin taas oluen velkaa.

----------


## marco1

Vaisto sanoi että on liian kostea keli ajamiseen, ylläolevasta voi päätellä että vaisto oli sekä oikeassa että aivan hiivatin väärässä.

(Nukahdin sohvalle taas väärään aikaan)

----------


## mutanaama

Kovasti oli paljon märkää puiden oksilla, ja tuo vihreäpaitainen tituskuski väisteli niitä edellä ajaessa, eikä reilusti kuivannut oksia. Sika. Mut korvas kyllä lopusta ainoalla oluellaan tekosensa.

----------


## petjala

^täällä kiljuu toinen sika. Olin vielä mukavampi ja ajoin enimmäkseen vikana, mutiksen kuivaamat oksat oli leppoisan viileitä hentoisille käsilleni. Sain osani kun mutkittelin yksin (ja ilman sitä olutta) kotia kohti. Jotain avaruusvääristymiä kai, kotoa Tiilerille 16 kilsaa, mut Tiileriltä kotiin 25??

----------


## apa

käytiin sitten sw kanssa kiemuroimassa kivikon baanoja , ei liian märkää eikä satanut. Olutta ei ollut tarjolla ...

----------


## mutanaama



----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään oli vuorossa Paksupyöräbemaksia Kivikossa.

----------


## petjala

SedätSekavoiSantakasoissa

----------


## HC Andersen

TuotaNoinNiin... sunnuntai IP vois yrittää ajaa polkupyörää jossain päin.

----------


## sakuvaan

Miksei huomenna?

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna olen Out of Town.

----------


## kolistelija

Huh, onneks ei tarvii miettii noin vaikeita juttuja kuten kellonaikoja. Saan olla koko viikonlopun lasten kanssa ja sunnuntaina tulee varmaan veljenpoikakin hoidettavaksi. Taitaa olla pyöräkrossiparkkiin meno, jos jotain fillareihin liittyvää saa viikonloppuna aikaiseksi.

----------


## mutanaama

Jätkä veti ton tosi hyvin: Mutsi toi jälkikasvun bemaksiradalle, vähän ku vahingossa. Nyt siellä sit joutuu olemaan jatkuvasti. Hirmu kurjaa ja varmaan suututtaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

^Selvästi savolaista sukujuurta havaittavissa
Tänään lauvantaina koiranvahtivuoropäivä joten taidan piipahtaa siellä krossiparkissa kisaa ihmettelemässä con haukku, suntaina vois vaikka villaroidannii jossakin jollain vimputtimella.

----------


## kolistelija

Sää on ilmeisesti ok. Mäki saatan tulla sinne rossiparkkiin kisan aikaan pikkukolistelijoiden kera jos kaikki lähdön ehdot täyttyy...

----------


## kolistelija

Kävin lasten kanssa kävelemässä hallainvuoren lempparipätkiä eessuntaas. Monen monta kertaa piti pysähtyä ihmettelemään "Uittu! Ooksmä ajanu tosta?!". Siis ihan sellaisissa kohdissa joita ei oo ees pannu merkille kun on ajellu niistä.

Siinä ennen sitä jyrkännettäkin on sellainen varmaan noin metrin korkuinen droppi jonka oon aina vaan kruisinu läpi ajatellen että tommonen 20cm missään tunnu. Nyt en varmaan enää uskalla ajaa siitä ku näin millanen se oikeesti on.  :Vink:

----------


## petjala

Sunnuntai olis ja teknisesti jo se iltapäiväkin, onko kelleen kirkastunu ajoonlähtöpaikkaa tahi aikaa?

----------


## Shimaani

Päivän lenki on jo ajettu ja nyt juuvaan palautuilemisjuamaa natinattoman pitkäjuuston kunniaksi.  Lenki lähti ns. käsistä kun piti hillitysti ihan vaan korttelin ümpäri pyörähtää
*glu glu*

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä pääsisin vasta 15 aikaan jolloin sataa joten soffa taitaa viedä voiton.

----------


## petjala

No hitsi, niihän toi menee pilveen ja lupailee sadetta. Taitaa jonkun paikalliskötöksen sit käydä pyörimässä tää.

Keskiön seudulta kuuluviin outoihin ääniin tuo ihmeparannuksen kuusiokoloavain. Sillä kolme löysällä olevaa rattaanpulttia ensiks kiinni ja homppelin piilopaikasta vielä kaks pulttia puuttuvien tilalle ni vot. Toimii.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, tääkin ottaa tänään levon kannalta, yksi pieni kuvausreissu ja se olis siinä.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmmm.
Se alkaa tuo Mittumaari painaa uhkaavasti päälle joten kysymys kuuluu - mitenkäs Setälauma™ meinaa juhannustaikoa?  Perstaina ostoshelevetti sulkeutuu puoliltapäivin joten siinähän olisi senjälkeen oiva rako työnraskauttamille pinnkaista mehtään harrastamaan vaikka kiliunkittaamista....

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla saattaa olla muutaman rosentin mahdollisuus lähteä Tammisaareen, mutta jos mä vietän citijuhannusta niin vois kyllä miettiä jotain metsäilyä, ehkä paksupyörä retki Luukkiin con olut ja maqquri.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää on välillä kotona, iihan vaan paljuumisen ja ryy.. mietiskelyn merkeissä. Mut kaipa sitä voisi hetkeks mennä mettään.

----------


## sakuvaan

Sulla tulee kiire, tai kylvet samaan aikaan kun ajat pöörällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

> Keskiön seudulta kuuluviin outoihin ääniin tuo ihmeparannuksen kuusiokoloavain. Sillä kolme löysällä olevaa rattaanpulttia ensiks kiinni ja homppelin piilopaikasta vielä kaks pulttia puuttuvien tilalle ni vot. Toimii.



Eikait sullakin oo Reisweiwittimien Turrbiinet,katoppa kö niissä pitää liimata ruuwit kiinni ja vääntää ihan sairaan tiukalle ja vaikka mitä.

----------


## petjala

Eiku Surly mr. Whirly. Raaviskelin takaraivoani ja kun sit sain tikut pois kynsien alta, niin päädyin siihen että varmaan jäi asennusvaiheessa vain ns. "höplälle". Eli vika asentajassa  :Kieli pitkällä: .
Sade näköjään alko, ruuviliimakauppaan siis.

----------


## kolistelija

Mullakin on pari kertaa Hra. Whirly löystynyt kummasti ittestään. Lukitetta oon laittanu ja näyttäis nyt pysyvän.


Tänään kolistelijan 2nd gen versiot kävi ajamassa Pyöräkrossiparkissa. Vanhempaa junioria jännitti aluksi niin kovasti että harjoitteluradallakin piti juosta vierellä, mutta kyllä se siitä ja sitten harjoiteltiinkin "aikuisten radalla". Nuorempi poika on tullut isäänsä ja oli heti lähössä potkupyörällään suoraan radan lähtöportille. Piti vähän toppuutella ja ohjata aluksi harjoitusradalle. Ei haitannut vaikka pari OTB:tä ja kassipannutkin tuli kokeiltua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kharik

Juhannusajot kiinnostaa [x].

----------


## Kuntoilija

Verenpainesairauden hoitolääkeet pukkasi mulle niin kauean flunssan päälle sivuvaikutuksena, jotta vasta tänään uskaltaa nousta toista kertaa satulaan kesäkuussa :Irvistys: . Iltasella valkoista viivaa kolmisen tuntia, kuten lääkäri määräsi ja huomenna metsään, jos keli sallii. Sanooko Diiler ja ehtoo mitään ? 

Jussin vietän helteisessä säässä mökillä. Emäntä antoi mulle eilen alkon kortin ja kilttinä poikana ostin sillä anopille ja mulle kimppapulloksi Taliskerin. Sillä saa muutamaksi illan suun täyteen turpeen makua, niin ei tarvitse metsässä kaatuilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Täh? Onkos sulla turpeen makuinen anoppi?? D)

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Täh? Onkos sulla turpeen makuinen anoppi?? D)



Anopista en ole varma enkä meinaa varmistua.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... huomenna metsään, jos keli sallii. Sanooko Diiler ja ehtoo mitään ? ...



Keskiviikkoehtoo - mää menee hakumettään.  Samalla tulee skoutattua uusia polkuja

----------


## elasto

Oliko tänään jotain ajoa jossain siis? Tiileriltä joskus millon?

----------


## mutanaama

Sovitaanko vaikka kello 18:00, meikäläinen varauksin. Nilkka on ns uitun kipeä, käyn pari tuntia pyörittelemässä kevyesti ensin ja katson miten jalka jaksaa. Huomennahan on pyöräpark fatbike race kello 18:00 alkaen kivikossa, sinne kanssa.

----------


## elasto

Joo, mä meen myös pyörittelemään jo vähän aikasemminkin, mutta tähtään klo 18 Tiilerille.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minä kuulema tähtään kaupan kala-, liha- ja vihannestiskille. En enää huuhtele täällä yhtään mitään, vaan seuraavan kerran saavun nöyrästi starttipaikalle hissun kissun, kun saan luvan. :Vihainen:

----------


## mutanaama

Jalka jaksaa paremmin, mutta mä olin vaimon mielestä sitä mieltä, että tää talo pitää siivota just tänään. Toisaalta, huomenna ei olis aikaakaan, eli mä passaan i´llan ajelut. Mut jos satutte syväojan suuntaan, niin vahingossa vois tunniksi livahtaa  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Tänään succikset jalkaan ja vilauttelemaan sääriä muille samanhenkisille. Huomenna FatloBMX ja viikonloppuna vois maastoilla juuri huolletun iskarin koeajoa...

----------


## ellmeri

> . Nilkka on ns uitun kipeä, käyn pari tuntia pyörittelemässä kevyesti ensin ja katson miten jalka jaksaa. Huomennahan on pyöräpark fatbike race kello 18:00 alkaen kivikossa, sinne kanssa.



Nähty lämmittelemässä kehä-3:sen laidalla willariosasta tiksiin päin,yritin helistää puhelimella! ei ollu mitään tärkeetä ei vaadi vastasoittoa. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mutanaama

Ja nimenomaan willariosasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Ja nimenomaan willariosasta



Löytyykös sieltä niveliin voitelua.

Ülästössä pörräiltiin ristiin ja rastiin. Maasto oli kuivaa.
Kmw:n mukaan olin jossain välissä luvanut Bud&Lou kombolla lähteä BMX-radalle.. :Sekaisin: 

@PaH: Malminkartanon hakkuun voi kiertää kivikkopolulle mennessä uuden polun kautta.
(tai vanha polku, joka nyt on vahvistunut)

----------


## kmw

^Eikä mtn rengashommia kun lisää painetta ja viivalla nähdään  :Hymy: 

Iso dänks @Marsu päivän Ylästövedosta. Tuli pari mulle ennennäkemätöntä pätkää ja oli kaikinpuolin hieno lenkki.

Mää vielä auringon laskuun asti palauttelin con 32/14 edes ja takaisin ja vielä kerran edes.. jne pitkin jokivartta ja Haltialan peltoteitä. Aika Zen.

----------


## elasto

Kiitoksia marsulle ja kmw:lle lenkkiseurasta. Oli hieno lenkki, melkeen 50 kilsaa tuli mulla mittariin.

----------


## kharik

Oliko kellään muulla mielessä ajella juhannuksen pyhinä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Oli kyllä ajot mielessä, se että millon mä saan lähteä on vielä hieman hämärän peitossa.

----------


## kharik

Mulla on vapaus sunnuntaihin klo 16.00 asti.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kmw

Mää maantienlaitaa jossakin Loviisan ja Jaalan välillä suhailen.

----------


## petjala

Ohops. Vastoin ennakkohihkumisiani olenkin teleportannut itseni Juankoskelle jo nyt. F-BMX jää siis osaltani väliin. Kovaa ajoo sinne Kivikkoon ja lystiä juhannusta pitkin Suomea harrastajille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Alustavasti puhuttiin tänään F@BMX tapahtumassa että jos yriittäis lavvantaina lenkille, jätetään pieni Kreivi Krapula pelivara niin että olisi iltapäivä lenkki.

----------


## Shimaani

Ai meinataanko me harrastaa juhannustaikoja kun ei ajella perjantaina?  Ei huono vaihtoehto sekään :grin:

----------


## mutanaama

Mä käynhuomenna ajamassa kaikki syväojan polkuset kartalle. Lähtöaika epäselvä, mutta aamupäivästä kuitenkin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Voin mä huomennakin ajaa jossain vaiheessa, saa soittaa jos haluaa seuraa.

----------


## apa

PE vois ajella kylläkin jos seikkailuretkeä olisi tarjolla

----------


## mutanaama

Lähtö syväojalta olis kello 12:00. Pari tuntia hissuksiin etenemistä. Mahdollisesti yhden shoren rakentaminen.

----------


## kolistelija

Larstai näyttäis olevan paras päivä mulle, ainakin minun tiedoillani. Suntaaki on lasten päivä ja huomenna on kuulemma joku juttu miks ei saa ajella, ehkä mä keksin syyn karata.

Toi iskari pitäs koeajaa, joten ehkä huomenna päivällä joku maks parituntinen paikallislenkki Kivikko/Hallainvuori...

----------


## HC Andersen

> Lähtö syväojalta olis kello 12:00. Pari tuntia hissuksiin etenemistä. Mahdollisesti yhden shoren rakentaminen.



Onko kutsu vielä woimassa?

----------


## mutanaama

On juu. lähden nyt ranen kanssa puolen tunnin lenkille ja valmistaudun henkisesti maastoiluun.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mä aattelin lähtee ajaa espoon keskuspuistoon

----------


## Shimaani

> Lähtö syväojalta olis kello 12:00. Pari tuntia hissuksiin etenemistä. Mahdollisesti yhden shoren rakentaminen.



Tarviiko juustoa vai pärjääkö paksuttimella?

_Tuu Mii

_Muok: 



> Onko kutsu vielä woimassa?



Tarviiko herra KenGuru helistämällä saatavaa kyytiä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää ainakin meinas juustoilla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Meinaako Sakke ajaa lavvantaina?

----------


## Shimaani

Pitääkö vasaraa mukaanottaa?

----------


## HC Andersen

Pitääkö töistä hakea impulssinaulain ja moottorisaha?

----------


## mutanaama

Ei tarvii, meillä on kaikkea jos mitään tehdään

----------


## Shimaani

Me mtn ajettu, ainakaan poluilla eikä varsinkaan vauhdilla tai smuuthisti.
Ensin me poimittiin metsämansikoi

Sitku oli massut täynnä harjuuteltiin satulassa istuilemista

ja sit päästiinkin jo palautuilemaan, kuvassa vaan osa hylsyistä kun kamera ei enää pysyny käsissä


ja nyt sitten sitä kiliua kaksinkäsin, sauna palamaan ja perhe hankeen ettei jussi mee ihan ketuiks

----------


## kolistelija

Tosi magee toi Guaappo!

Jätkät on kyllä ajellu ihan oikeaan setätyyliin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Päivän lenkillä keksittiin kuinka niitä pemaksipyöriä tehrään:

ja sit otettiin happea kumien alle:

sit ihmeteltiin säätä nykymetodilla intterwepistä sateessa puunalla


ja nyt otetaan kiliua kun pöörä on pesty ja tamineet menossa pesumakkinaan.
Kiitokset mukanaolleille hupaisesta jussittelusta :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Mä oon kuullu et kaupasta saa noita pemakseja, vähän niinku haikara tuo ihmislapset ja silleen. Toisessa kuvassa taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta kun saadaan dokumentoitua miltä näyttää kun pyöräiliä häviää metsässä lymyävään tähtiporttiin.

Kolmannesta kuvasta voi todeta että nuoriso saattaa sittenkin olla se tulevaisuuden toivo. Heistä kun puhutaan että elävät elämänsä kaikenlaisten elektroonisten laitteiden kautta. Taitaapi olla setämiesten juttu... "Mikä sää? Venaa mä katon kännystä! Joo, kyl tääl sataa!"

Huitsin kivaa oli! Rauhallinen köröttely tekee todella hyvää ton pyöräkrossirevittelyn jälkeen. Harvemmin mulla tommosia 116 lyönnin keskisykkeitä tulee. Muistin kuitenkin varmuuden varalta ostaa lisää tuota maagista mehua jonka kanssa palautusjuoma maistuu paremmalta.  :Vink: 

EDIT:
Nuor mies joka mukan oli on tää sama heppu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSOKsfCtC0  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Perkettunamalauta.
Kevyt jalkojenaukipyöritysmaantielenkki meni ihan harakoille kun mittari resetoi ittensä siinä hooseen kuminvaihtopaikalla ja data meni bittiämpäriin.  Nyt ei tiiä paljonko saa syyä :frusty:

----------


## HC Andersen

Ässälle kiitos ulkokumeksesta, haluatko saman takaisin vai: saman värisen käyttämättömän, sit löytyy vielä 2 kpl kelta/mustaa(vähän kulunut tai vähän enemmän kulunut)?

----------


## kolistelija

Siis hetkinen... Kävitte yhessä ajelemassa toistenna kaa ja kumit loppu kesken?

----------


## HC Andersen

Majiksen henki leijui mukana...eli silloinhan ulkokumit ja siurit loppuu kesken.

----------


## Shimaani

> Siis hetkinen... Kävitte yhessä ajelemassa toistenna kaa ja kumit loppu kesken?



Juu, kulutustavaraa ne on, siellähän niitä korsonmaran maalialueellakin oli pitkinpuistoa. *grin*  Eiku ei olluna ku yksi ulukokumi mukana mikä sekin on enemmän kuin niillä semmottisilla oikeitten pyöräilijöitten maantielenkeillä tuntuu olevan tapana.  Ainakin ne aina hirnuu sille meikän persiin alla roikkuvalle renkulille.  Jos veli hooseellä olis semmottine jonnii verran käytetty mutta ehjähkö hillityn keltainen joutilaana niin sen vois laittaa tyylipolliisin kiusaksi vompattiin roikkuilemaan.  Tietty, voin mää sen samankin ottaa ja sit pitää alkaa pitään kiriaa että ketkä kaikki on sitä päässyt käyttään.... :Cool: 
Ja eiku lisää Kaiser sechsundsechszigiä.

muok:
jos mää sen saman joskus saan takasin, on se kuitenni jo mualimaa nähnyt ja asfalttiinhinkattu.

----------


## kolistelija

Aihniin. Se mun etujarrulevy tosiaan taisi saada vähän erilaisen molekyylirakenteen kun tulin sieltä mäen päältä alas, väri ainakin muuttui pysyvästi.  :Cool: 

Se kyllä tuntuu pitävän ja purevan jopa entistä paremmin. Mikä lie sisäänajojekku.

----------


## Shimaani

Jos siitä levystä paloi se varastohaju pois?

----------


## kolistelija

> Jos siitä levystä paloi se varastohaju pois siinä alamäessä?



No oommä sitten aika hissukseen ajellu ku levy on ollut kiinni viime syksystä asti. Siihen tosiaan tuli sellainen kullihtavan kultainen sävy kulutuspinnan keskelle. Väliä asialla ei ole kun levy on suora ja toimii niin kuin pitää ja pitää niin kuin toivoisi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä irroitan huomenna sen sun kumeksen.

----------


## Shimaani

^Tuo kuulostaa siltä että se kuuluu _Urheilijapoika auttaa ystäväänsä_ -kategoriaan. *hirnumio*
Eiku ei sillä mkn kiiru oo. Kunhan joskus.
Apropoo.
Huomasin tänään Puksua™ ulostalutellessani että etupikalinkku oli löysällä ja ihan *piip* varmasti se oli piukalla torstaina kun FBMX alkoi ja sen jälkeen olen ei-ajanut sillä. Saako 135mm fatsno etunapaan pulttiläpikonversiopulttikiinnitysakselia?

Nimim.
_vielä omat hampaat suussa_

----------


## mutanaama

Saa, kun mänöö villariosaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kanattaa kysyä jos veli markus sorvais jotain.

----------


## Shimaani

MutQ se villariosa on auki sillon ku mää olen kii.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä menen tällä viikolla sinne hakemaan takakeulan pidennettyä punppua, voin samalla kysyä ja vaikka toimittaa kieakon sinne sorvattavaksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hei Sedät!

Lojuiskohan jollai kevyttä, hyvä kuntoista sekä edukasta kieakkosettiä ylimääräisenä, eli 26" etu20mm taka 10/135mm.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Hei Sedät!
> 
> Lojuiskohan jollai kevyttä, hyvä kuntoista sekä edukasta kieakkosettiä ylimääräisenä, eli 26" etu20mm taka 10/135mm.



Fulcrumin Red zonet, takakehässä lommo mut pystynee oikomaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko keskiviikkona iltalenkki vastaanotto Soukassa, vois samallla katsastaa kieakot.

----------


## marco1

> Hei Sedät!
> 
> Lojuiskohan jollai kevyttä, hyvä kuntoista sekä edukasta kieakkosettiä ylimääräisenä, eli 26" etu20mm taka 10/135mm.



Päivää.
Mulla olis nuo Sun kiekot. Black Flag Expertit jotka täyttää nuo kriteerit, kevyesti kärsinyttä vapaarattaan runkoa ei speksattu mutta se ei ahista kuin rullatessa. Halavemmat kuin Sakulla  :Leveä hymy:  mutta en taida ehtiä Sukkaan vaan joutuu tyytymään lähipolkuihin.

Vajaa kilo / päivä lisää massaleirillä, toivottavasti ratsu ei notkahda kun hyppää kyytiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Mää lähtisin tänään ajelemaan noin seitsemältä kotipoluille, jos jotakuta sellainen maastohyrräily kiinnostaa. Noin 10-15km eli tunti-kaks.

----------


## Smo

> Oisko keskiviikkona iltalenkki vastaanotto Soukassa, vois samallla katsastaa kieakot.



Kukas olis milloi ajelee Soukan lähistöllä? Bondasberget eli hannuksen luontopolku kalliot Hanikan luontopolku Rullavuori ja Kasavuori olis ja sit keskuspuisto

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään kurvailin korson mettissä,*uittu* gu meni takagummi rikki,mulla oli kokeilussa sisuri takana ja persanasoikoon sisägummi oli hieroutunut ihan pas2.

Tällästäkö se on sisureilla ajella,taidan laittaa taas litkut taakse gu kerkeen.

HUH! lämmintä oli metässä ja hyttysiä jokunen lappiin verrattuna.

----------


## apa

nii just... mitä Soukka hommaa täällä viritellään ??

----------


## sakuvaan

> Oisko keskiviikkona iltalenkki vastaanotto Soukassa, vois samallla katsastaa kieakot.



Passaahan se, monelta?

----------


## mutanaama

Jahas, nyt tuliv edettyä ihan virallinen testi samsungin X2 versus polar cs600. Datana 2X sampsan tulos (10.7 ja 11,6 jossa pari ketunlenkkiä) Lopputulema on se, ettei tuon samsungin kilsoihin, nopeuteen, saati sitten reitinkertomaan ole mitään luottamista. 

Oikeesti huolella kalibroitu mittari kuskin kanssa antoi lukemaksi 12,9km. Ensimmäiset 6,6km, pääasiassa luotisuoraa tietä ja maastoa, ja lukemat oli sadan metrin sisään samat.. Mut sitten menin metsään. 
Hyvin rauhallinen eka lenkki heitti noin kuuden kilsan matkalla kilometrin, ja toinen lenkki ilman taukoja pari kilsaa.

No ei tolla mitään väliä ole, kunhan nyt vertailen. Mut jos jotain kilsoja maastossa seurataan, niin ei ainakaan noilla kännykän gepseillä tee uittuakaan. (olisin tehny polkukartan, mut kun kaksi samaa lenkkiä on ihan eri näkösiä niin en viitti, ettikööt itte polkunsa. Perkele)

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli pitääkö mun nyt lisätä mun kilometrikisan tuloksiin 100km?

----------


## kolistelija

Niin, mäkin oon ajanu kaikki mun kilsat ilman pinnamagneettia... Majis ei kyl tykkää ku laitan 500km lisää. Toi Edge 500 huijaa vähintään sen verran...

----------


## HC Andersen

> Passaahan se, monelta?



Kl. 18? Urheilukentältä? max pari tuntia.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kl. 18? Urheilukentältä? max pari tuntia.



Sopii, siellä siis klo kuudelta

----------


## mutanaama

> Niin, mäkin oon ajanu kaikki mun kilsat ilman pinnamagneettia... Majis ei kyl tykkää ku laitan 500km lisää. Toi Edge 500 huijaa vähintään sen verran...



ni joo, jos ajaa 5000km maastossa

----------


## HC Andersen

> Sopii, siellä siis klo kuudelta



Juu, sielä nähdään.

----------


## apa

Onkos tuonne Soukka urheilukentälle tarkempaa osoitetta, voip olla että pääsen tulemaan .

----------


## sakuvaan

> Onkos tuonne Soukka urheilukentälle tarkempaa osoitetta, voip olla että pääsen tulemaan .



Alatörmä 1, Espoo

----------


## HC Andersen

Soukan maastot oli taas ihan parhautta, kiitos apalle ja sakelle seurasta. Toivottavasti aboriginaali opas pääsee huomenna sängystä...

----------


## apa

soukka... tää oli huisii !

----------


## sakuvaan

eiköhän tästä selvitä, hyvin jäi nauhalle toi mukkaus  :Leveä hymy: 

jälkikäteen kun kattelee niin kyllähän se ihan vituiks meni, vauhtia kyllä oli aika hyvin, hauskaa oli kiitos seurasta

----------


## Marsusram

> (olisin tehny polkukartan, mut kun kaksi samaa lenkkiä on ihan eri näkösiä niin en viitti, ettikööt itte polkunsa. Perkele)



MMH:n LAS aineistosta pullautettu karttapohja sieltäpäin.
Tuohon voisin kyllä tulla kartoittamaan polut joskus..

----------


## PMT

Kävin illan suussa tutkailemassa maastoja,Paloheinän mäenpäältä pitkoksille ja edelleen isitä enska luntoista polua kohti pohjoista,Pitkäkosken kautta kohti Ylästöä. Aikanini kierretyäni suuntasin kassipuron kautta altaan reunalle ja ajoin aitaa seuraten kohit etelää ,alapään pääsi ajamaan ilman hukkumista mutaan, sitten jatkoin Paloheinän polkuja joita vähän tutkailin ennen kotiin lähtöä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Hain villariosasta 2.35 3CEXO-Ikonin taakse, eka lenkki lupaili hyvää, ei karkaillut alla kaarteissa ja hyvä vetopito, rullaa tosi hyvin, iso ilmatila, me like.

----------


## Marsusram

Askistossakin oli hyvää kuivaa kalliopolkua kun kävin vähän tutkailemassa. Örkkiniityn pää tosin oli vähän hukassa.

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojalla ainakin olis tänään ilta-ajelua tarjolla. Muutama tunti alkaen vaikka kello 17:00

----------


## Marsusram

S-korvessa meni aikaa sitten kuin siivillä. Hyttysiä ja paarmoja.
Polkua löytyi uudelleen kun vaan jaksoi kaivaa esiin metsäkoneen jäljiltä.
Mustikoita oli ja kanttarelleja.  Ei kyitä tällä kertaa, sammakoita paljon ja harmaahaikara.

----------


## mutanaama

Syviksellä harvaan ajetut polut alkaa taas löytyy, mutta ei tolla sportstrackerilla mitään karttoja tehdä, uittu. Nyt testattu kahdella eri kännykällä. Virheet maastossa sata metriä sinne sun tänne. Mikäs piirtäis silleen oikein?

----------


## ellmeri

Pongasin varmaan Marsun paksukumi jälkiä Bisajärven maisemissa eilen.

----------


## kharik

Mun kokemuksen mukaan ST pärjää hyvin trackkerien vertailussa. Silloin oli kyllä symbian puhelin käytössä. Winphonella taas ST on vaikuttanut olevan suuntaa antava. Play kaupasta vaan eri ohjelmia puhelin täyteen ja testilenkkejä ajeleen.

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, eihän tuo nyt mikään mullistava ongelma ole, mutta kun itäpuolinen polku menee st:n mukaan 100m läntisen polun länsipuolella, niin vieraalle tuo saattaa olla vähän hankala. :Hymy: 
Otin yhden pisteen ikäänkuin nollapisteeksi, jossa kävin kolmesti, mutta st näki mut siellä vain kerran. Tarvii luottaa paperiin näemmä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Garminin navi on ollu aika tarkka kun sitä olen testaillut pari viikkoa. Myöskään trackit ei häviä niinkuin ST tuppaa tekemään mikä vituttaa ihan suunnattomasti.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Oltiin 14.6 - 20.6 Tahkolla Kybällä Tsygäilijän kanssa. Mukavaa oli vaikka puolet ajasta tuli vettä iha perkuleesti. Nähtiin joku Enduro kuski salaharjottelemassa Tahkon enska kisaa varten. Ensimmäinen pitkä jousto pyöränen(meidän lisäksi) mitä siel ollaan nähty täl meijän joka vuotisella Tahko reissulla.

Löydettiin uus mukavan pitkä lasku.


Tää reitti on mun lemppari. Tämmöstä ja isompaa kivikkoa pari kilsaa putkeen.


Harmittaa et tää reitti on suojeltu. Olis iha mahtavaa tekniikka pätkää, mutta kaatuneita puita vähä väliä. Toisinaan tusinan verran samas kohassa.

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään kävelin hissukseen ST-päällä, ja osa polusta meni just niinkuin pitää. Joku mystinen katve tuossa risteyskohdassa on, kun samantien siihen tullessa alkaa reitti vetää siksakkia. Vika ei ole siis ohjelmassa, eikä hölöttimessä. 

Mutta asiaan: Tänään ajoa missään? Jos ei ole, niin Syväojalla olis, vaikka kello 18:00 alkaen.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää jo kävi päiväsellä kun iltasella ei ehri haukkujutskien taatta. Onk Marco1 mtn havaintoja?

----------


## kharik

> Tänään kävelin hissukseen ST-päällä, ja osa polusta meni just niinkuin pitää. Joku mystinen katve tuossa risteyskohdassa on, kun samantien siihen tullessa alkaa reitti vetää siksakkia. Vika ei ole siis ohjelmassa, eikä hölöttimessä. 
> 
> Mutta asiaan: Tänään ajoa missään? Jos ei ole, niin Syväojalla olis, vaikka kello 18:00 alkaen.



Aikanaan testaillessa urheilukentän korkea metalliverkkoaita oli liikaa joillekkin ohjelmille. Työnsi reitin viereiselle asuinalueelle, toinen ohjelma(ST) uskalsi pysyä aidan vieressä.

Asiasta: ajelen kotiin. Huomiselle voisi henkisesti valmistautua ajelemaan metsässäkin

----------


## sakuvaan

> Tänään kävelin hissukseen ST-päällä, ja osa polusta meni just niinkuin pitää. Joku mystinen katve tuossa risteyskohdassa on, kun samantien siihen tullessa alkaa reitti vetää siksakkia. Vika ei ole siis ohjelmassa, eikä hölöttimessä. 
> 
> Mutta asiaan: Tänään ajoa missään? Jos ei ole, niin Syväojalla olis, vaikka kello 18:00 alkaen.



Mä lähen taas espoon hoodeja koluamaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Muuten olisin tullu, mut henkinen lama estää liikkumasta. Noh, täältä löyty uusia kuralätäköitä joissa pomppia.

----------


## mutanaama

Hah, hyvä lenkkihän siitä tuli, Z joutu kerranki ajelee rauhallisesti, vaikka ajoiki taas narumäen ylös.

----------


## sakuvaan

Täällä tuli pieni kuuro, pääs kokeilee ikoninkin märkäpitoa, ei mikään superhyvä märänkelin rengas muttei tuntus olevan mikään surkeakaan.

----------


## apa

no siellähän ne loppukevennyksessä rullaili kivikon radalla

----------


## Shimaani

Viikko sitten rullailtiin ja tänään pumppailtiin jottei huomenna pysy hammasharja kädessä.  Saas nährä osuuko edes suuhun....   
Hurja kahtoa niitä kun oikeasti osaa ajaa, ne saavat ilmaa metritolkulla  alleen ja lujasti, samalla kun se näyttää niin helepolta.
Jos olis semmottinen pemaksipyörä niin nyt sen vois myydä

Asiaan:
1730 lähtö Tiileriltä ja edetään tavallistakin hitaampaan tahtiin, käydään nipsimässä Vesa Koi pois poluilta, oma machete tai pienet oksasakset mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä tulen minivesurin kanssa mukaan.

----------


## PMT

Kävin tänään Zipon kanssa tekemässä pienenretkiajon tyngän  reittinä Kerava Tuusula Järvenpää Sipoo Järvenpää Kerava , aikaa paloi vähän yli 4ja puolikas tuni päälle, km 36 . iltapäivä kului uusia poluja etsiessä ja Zipolle vanhastaan tuttuja hyviä polkuja. Hauskaa oli eikä keritty juurikaan pysähdellä.
Totuus kilometreissä taitaa olla 40-45 kun sports trakker näköjään teki näköjään tepposet ,veti suoran viivan Järvenpään Teboililta Paippisten kalliolle ,Viiva on n.5km ,me kuitenkin ajoimme mutkitellen  metsää ristiin rastiin ennen kalliota .

----------


## Shimaani

Mää löysin sen minivesurin sieltä polunvierestä ja sit me juatiin kaliaa ja hengailtiin Valintaladon pihassa.

----------


## marco1

> Mää löysin sen minivesurin sieltä polunvierestä ja sit me juatiin kaliaa ja hengailtiin Valintaladon pihassa.



Kyllä meidän pitää saada se nuorisotila kylälle.

----------


## mutanaama

Ai kui, valtsun piha käy iha hyvin

----------


## mutanaama

Aijuu, huomenna syväojalla ympäriämpäriajoa olikos se nyt kello 18:00. Rentoa menoa jäykässä seurassa tai jotain.

----------


## Human Traffic

Kiitos Shimaani pienestä fätsö koeajosta fillariosan parkkiksella.

----------


## Shimaani

^Hää on hyvä vaan vaikka parkkipaikkapomputtelulla (ja BMX paineista renkaissa) ei saa oikeen minkäänlaista kuvaa paksuttimen ajo-ominaisuuksista, siitä alle kilometrin päässä on jo paaaalio hyvää mettäpolokua joilla saa monta ahaa -elämystä paksuttimen luonteesta. :Cool: 
Huomennahan on torstai ja Kivikossa hullutellaan taas.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Paljonkos on herrat muuten pitäneet paineita noissa bmx-hommissa?

----------


## Shimaani

Baarin verran riittää pemaksutteluun, ainakin mulla.

----------


## kolistelija

Vähän alle tai yli paarin on hyvä.

----------


## mutanaama

Reilu baari.

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään rullailin ylästöön ja poluille*kräks* sanoi SDG Ti satula,no eigu takas himaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Julastossa ei rankaisematta käydä.  Mää taas seikkailin himasta santahaminaan ja takasin, muuuutaman tähtiportin kautta.  On se *piip* kiva että pennuilla on hauskoja harrastuksia ninku suuntaviittojen kääntely ja tuhoiluilu.

----------


## Marsusram

> Tänään rullailin ylästöön ja poluille*kräks* sanoi SDG Ti satula,no eigu takas himaan.



Piti ittekin käydä puntarissa hiljan kun SGD Falconista meni kisko poikki. Ei ollut paino kasvanut.
Hain vaihteeksi Dusterin, tuntuu kapeammalta ja Falconi mukavammalta.

----------


## ellmeri

> Piti ittekin käydä puntarissa hiljan kun SGD Falconista meni kisko poikki. Ei ollut paino kasvanut.
> Hain vaihteeksi Dusterin, tuntuu kapeammalta ja Falconi mukavammalta.



KUULE!! *heristää nyrkkiä* :Sarkastinen:  En mää oo lihava,joskin pientä turvotusta jne....mutta alle sadan kumminkin.

No kotona sellanen vanaha <fliten esi-isä>sellanen mokkanahalla ja piiiitkallä etusella.

Laitoin kumminkin käärmesnahasta tehdyn SGD:n sellaisex cruisailuun ja jos ajoja oikiasti niin nakkaan toisessa tolopassa olevan mokkanahan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Reilu baari.



Kuulostaa todella hyvältä. Bisse vissiin ekun pintaan per stobe
Fillareita ei ole vähään aikaan pidetty ruhon olla mutta kai  hetken päästä taas ajetaan. Tänään naputtelin rappuset kasaan mökin eteen ja uin meressä puolisen tuntia.

----------


## Marsusram

Deepditchin karttaa on saanut väsättyä jo alkuun, pitää jossain välissä koeajaa ja täydentää lisää.

----------


## marco1

Ei ulkomaille kannata mennä, sieltä saatua pöpöä podettu jo pari pari viikkoa lääkekuurin loppumisen jälkeen. Mokomatkin kesäpilaajat.

----------


## heccu

> Deepditchin karttaa on saanut väsättyä jo alkuun, pitää jossain välissä koeajaa ja täydentää lisää.



johan sinne kohta vois rintin järjestää  :Sarkastinen: .  pääsis vähän tunkkaileen.

----------


## mutanaama

> Deepditchin karttaa on saanut väsättyä jo alkuun, pitää jossain välissä koeajaa ja täydentää lisää.



eivoiollanoinpienipaikka.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Narumäki käppyröineen näytää paperilla hurjalta.

----------


## Human Traffic

Syväoja? Mulla on sivistyksessä aukko.. Onko siellä hyvää ajomaastoa? Oisi kiva mennä jonnekkin uuteen ajopaikkaan. Saako täältä oppaan syväojalle?

----------


## Shimaani

> Deepditchin karttaa on saanut väsättyä jo alkuun, pitää jossain välissä koeajaa ja täydentää lisää.



 Muistaa sit ne banjoseudun tähtiportit.  :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

> Syväoja? Mulla on sivistyksessä aukko.. Onko siellä hyvää ajomaastoa? Oisi kiva mennä jonnekkin uuteen ajopaikkaan. Saako täältä oppaan syväojalle?



Mää olen paikallinen ja opas aina tarvittaessa. Valmistaudu hitaaseen ja raskaaseen seuraan.

----------


## Smo

Syväoja on mullekki yks musta aukko ... mut mä oo vähä sellanen tee se ite eksyjä

----------


## Human Traffic

> Mää olen paikallinen ja opas aina tarvittaessa. Valmistaudu hitaaseen ja raskaaseen seuraan.



Hyvä juttu! Viikonloppuna mulle passaisi tutustua syväojaan. Esim huomenna tai lauantaina.. Jos aikataulut natsaa, niin mennään ajamaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Lauantai sopii, vaikka kello 10:00? Osoite on sompiontie 13, vantaa.

----------


## Human Traffic

Yep. Näemme siellä klo 10.30.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Olihan eilen taas lenkki. Semmonen tötöily päivä oli et huhhuh  :Hymy:  Mulla taas vähä reisi mustana ja Zipolla väänty takavanne jne. Vesisade ajotti sopivasti kun oltiin palaneentalon reitillä, keskellä kalliota. Vesisateen kastelemat kivet ja juuret olivat jotenkin kauheen liukkaita  :Leveä hymy:  Jos sitä tänään kulkis paremmin metässä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Yep. Näemme siellä klo 10.30.



 Ja kun ei muuta keksitty niin tehtiin taidetta ilman päätä:

----------


## mutanaama

Ette muuten ikun arvaa, että missä oltiin hyrräilemässä  :Vink:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko ensi viikolla perinnepaikoilta lähtöjä ?

nimimerkki "vielä viikko lomaa jäljellä"

ps. aamulähdöt ok.

----------


## Shimaani

Aamut (0550 - 0700) tehrään siirtymiä ja päivät ollaan töissä, iltaisin haahuillaan metsässä con haukku ja/tahi fillari.  Lomat on ihan turhaa hömpötystä :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Ens viikolla en taida keretä ajamaan  :Irvistys:

----------


## Human Traffic

Kiitos mutikselle syväojan baanoista ja tarjoiluista. Hauskaa oli. Eikä se muukaan seura pöllömpää ollut.. Ajovauhti oli sopiva.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Omatoiminen valkoisen viivan tarkkailu n. 3 h.  Huomioita: helvetillinen vastainen yli puolen reissun samoin kuin reilu sade. Kylmä ei kyllä tullut.

----------


## arctic biker

Ja Shimaanin kuvahan on hieno. Ei sillai että otos valokuvana loistais vaan tarina ja tilanne taustalla. Lenkillä on ollut hauskaa samanhenkisten kavereitten kanssa, kimppakivaa suorastaan. Porukan hienot fiilikset välittyy asetelmasta, niinkus pikkasen kateellisena täältä itärajalta! No, ajoin mie oman pojan kanssa rapian viikon. Ens vuonna sitte ehken Tahkolle.

----------


## marco1

Syyäoja kuvasta päätellen? Koitetaan pääsyä joskus paikalle, en lupaa mitään kun viime vuonnakaan ei onnistunut.

Lapdancelandissa oli muuten sääskiä enemmän kuin tarpeeksi, oikoreitillä 3km suoksi osoittautuneella polulla kaverini meinasi hermostua sääskiin ensimmäistä kertaa ja on kai noita pusikoita kierrelty yli neljännesvuosisata tuonkin hepun kanssa.

----------


## vema60

Oks kellekkään jääny etu "twister" vaihtajaa ylimääräiseks? Voisin lunastaa kohtuullista korvausta vastaan.

----------


## ellmeri

> Lapdancelandissa oli muuten sääskiä enemmän kuin tarpeeksi, oikoreitillä 3km suoksi osoittautuneella polulla kaverini meinasi hermostua sääskiin ensimmäistä kertaa ja on kai noita pusikoita kierrelty yli neljännesvuosisata tuonkin hepun kanssa.



PROPAKANTAA!! Lapinmatkailun mollaamista....perhana! onko se ite lähettävä kokemaan että onko niitä sittiäisiä ilmassa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

> Oks kellekkään jääny etu "twister" vaihtajaa ylimääräiseks? Voisin lunastaa kohtuullista korvausta vastaan.



Keltainen ja kulunut Sachs täältä ilmaiseksi jos kelpaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Täällä on hiton hiljaista, jotta pitää sitten höpistä ihan omia. Kävin 1. kertaan ikinä Fatyllä sulan maan aikaan metsässä   :Nolous: . On se huima laite, samat kivikot ja juurakot pystyi ongelmitta ja mukavuudesta tinkimättä ajamaan kuin täpärillä. Setämäisen hitaalle ja vaarallisia tilanteita kaihtavalle kuskille käy näköjään ainoaksi 
maastovehkeeksi hyvinkin läskipyörä. Sehän on täysjousto parhaasta päästä   :Hymy: . Oli ilmeisti alkuviikon tuulet kaataneet taas muutaman puun lähimetsässä, ainakin maantiellä kävi aikamoinen puhuri maanantaina ja tiistaina.

----------


## vema60

> Keltainen ja kulunut Sachs täältä ilmaiseksi jos kelpaa.



Juu kelpaa. Laitan privaa lähiaikoina.

----------


## PMT

La 27.7 klo 10:00 Ylläshallin parkkis, josta pyöräillen  kohti Landbota ja jostain Sioppnkorven polkuja takaisin . Jos ilma tulee tukalan kuumaksi niin katsotaan Landbossa Miten jatketaan ,Ajo aikaa kannattaa varata 4-5 tuntia rauhallisella vaudilla ja tarpeelisilla levähdys tauoilla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää lähtee mukaan lauantaina!

----------


## mutanaama

Tää vaan ajelee naama mutrussa noita uitun kelvejä. Toisaalta, tää päivä on menty ilman särkylääkkeitä, eikä tuo tunnin hyrräily niin kovasti sattunu, jos ei hengästyny. Juu, hissuksiin viikko. Vaimo käski.

----------


## marco1

> Tää vaan ajelee naama mutrussa noita uitun kelvejä. Toisaalta, tää päivä on menty ilman särkylääkkeitä, eikä tuo tunnin hyrräily niin kovasti sattunu, jos ei hengästyny. Juu, hissuksiin viikko. Vaimo käski.



Tjaa, jos viikon ehdonalaisella selviää niin sehän on lyhyt kakku. Jokohan sitä yrittäis isse pyärän päälle muutaman viikon tauon jälkeen, lauantain suunnitelma kuulostaisi kyllä hyvälle mutta täytyy aloitella kevyemmällä setillä alkuun.

----------


## Shimaani

Yllättäen tänne napsahti koiranvahtinakki koko lauvantaiksi. Ttu. 

No, ehkä jtn lähipyöräämistä jossain välissä

----------


## HC Andersen

Päivän lenkki oli vallan hieno, joitain mulle uusia polkuja tuli ajettua hienossa säässä sekä mukavassa seurassa. Mun laskujen mukaan meitä oli seitsemän, ajoaikaa kertyi n3h 40min ja ilometrejä karvan alle 37, voi sen lavvantain huanomminkin viettää.

----------


## Marsusram

Erkylänlukot-Rutikka välillä tuli pyöräsuunnistuksissa tänään hikiä.

----------


## PMT

HC pukisanoiksi päivän lenkin,itseäni huvi9tti kuinka polut tuntu lyhköisiltä aikaisempiin ajoihin verrattuna,ehkä olen kerinnyt niin monta kertaa ajaa nuo polut että rupeavat tuntumaan lyhkösiltä. Kiitokset mukanaolleille, vähän jäin kaipaamaan Kuntoilijaa kun oli niin hiljaistaajojen suhten ja sitten kun kutsun laittaa ei tulla paikalle. Toki tälläisen lämpöisen päivän moni viettää Olvia siemaillen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olenko minä tyhmä kun mä en saa MRP:n Micro G2 toimimaan kahdella eturattaalla vai onko Markus tyhmä kun se sen mulle möi?

----------


## marco1

> Olenko minä tyhmä kun mä en saa MRP:n Micro G2 toimimaan kahdella eturattaalla vai onko Markus tyhmä kun se sen mulle möi?



Miä olen ainakin niin viksu että katoin Googbingistä jotta tietäis mikä tuo on. EOS mutta jännä härveli.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä suoritin myös hieman KVG:ta ja totesin että mulla pitäisi olla 2X eikä toi Micro G2, no täytyy viedä takas ja vaihtaa oikeenlaiseen.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mä suoritin myös hieman KVG:ta ja totesin että mulla pitäisi olla 2X eikä toi Micro G2, no täytyy viedä takas ja vaihtaa oikeenlaiseen.



Juu 1x ohjuri ei tuplalla toimi  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Toki tälläisen lämpöisen päivän moni viettää Olvia siemaillen.



 Eiku Nokian Panimon tuotteita, Olvi on niiiiiin vanhanaikaista.  Huomenna tää meinaa polkuilla jollain kikottimella jossain päin jonkun verran kun aamuyöllä kotiutuileva kreivitär Krapula vahtii rekui.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> iltä. Kiitokset mukanaolleille, vähän jäin kaipaamaan Kuntoilijaa kun oli niin hiljaistaajojen suhten ja sitten kun kutsun laittaa ei tulla paikalle.



Mukaavaa, että joku muokin kaipaa :Hymy: 

Tänään ansaittu lepopäivä, kun vietin eilen vähän vajaan 5 h maanteillä. Tänään tuli hoidettua parisuhdetta, kun käytiin ensin ulkona syömässä ja sen jälkeen vattuja keräämässä. Kyllä tuo Pekan reissu kiinnostaa, jonka on vissiin tuolla suunnalla muutaman kerran vetänyt ja jos vielä tänä suvena järjestää, niin koitetaan tulla mukaan, mutta kun viikonloppuisin saattaa myös tuo mökki kutsua. Juu ja jos sitä nyt yhden ölpän joisi, kun neljän viikon loma alkaa olla aika lopuillaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tällä saattaa huomenna olla alkuillasta pari tuntinen maantie optio käytettävissä...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Aamulla ajattelin viettää tuplajuuston kanssa laatuaikaa lähimetsässä tovin. Illalla voisi, siis joskus viiden jälkeen vetää valkoista viivaa sellaisen n. 60 km = 2 h.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei pöllömpi idea, mistä ja milloin lähdetään?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olisko 17.40 ja kuninkaalinen kioski ?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Olisko 17.40 ja kuninkaalinen kioski ?



Vantaankosken pizzakiska? Jos se niin ok.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Vantaankosken pizzakiska?



Jep

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli sielä silloin siis.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jeppulis !

----------


## HC Andersen

74 kilsaa tyhmäpyöräilyä Kuntoilijan kanssa, muovinen Feltti liukui herran alla kun liukas made. Sai ihan oikeesti tehdä töitä että pysy perässä

----------


## Kuntoilija

> 74 kilsaa tyhmäpyöräilyä Kuntoilijan kanssa, muovinen Feltti liukui herran alla kun liukas made. Sai ihan oikeesti tehdä töitä että pysy perässä



Noh, kato nyt on lääkitys kohdillaan niin kyllä kulkee :Hymy: . Mulle tuli reilut 92 km ja keskari hiukka vajaa 29. Mutiksen nesteytys toimi hyvin, kun kehää pitkin jaksoi kirmata vielä oikein tosissaan. On Mutiksella kyllä hieno kesähuone, siellä olisi voinut nauttia herran suomasta tarjoilusta vaikka kuinka kauan. 
Ekaa kertaa banjolaaksossa ja totta se on, että siellä on jotakin ihmeellistä ja jopa pelottavaa eroottista värinää. Mun rumasta värkistä huolimatta liiveihin ui heti soma pörröpää, joka oli valmis temppuun. Jutun huonona puolena näin kuitenkin sen, että kyseessä oli uros ja vieläpä koira  :No huh!:

----------


## mutanaama

Tarvii varmaan sitten järkätä hiljalleen jotain.

----------


## marco1

Työt alkaa huomenna 6vkon lomailun jälkeen niin voisin kai alkaa käymään ajamassa: status quo on sitten taas +-0?

----------


## vema60

> Oks kellekkään jääny etu "twister" vaihtajaa ylimääräiseks? Voisin lunastaa kohtuullista korvausta vastaan.







> Keltainen ja kulunut Sachs täältä ilmaiseksi jos kelpaa.







> Juu kelpaa. Laitan privaa lähiaikoina.



Kävin sitten Lunberilla hakemassa muuta tavaraa ja sieltähän löyty X5 vaihtaja kohtuu hinnalla. Nyt on pojalle koulupyörä valmiina. Hemmetti kun noi pennut kasvaa sitten nopeesti. 14 tuumanen Cube näyttää jo aika pieneltä 170 senttisen alla.

----------


## marco1

No ni, pitihän se arvata ettei nykynuoriso osaa arvostaa keltaista klassikkoa.

Työ, tuttu sana... "Kuopion torilla poliisi sanoi että mittee työ täällä notkutte..."

----------


## apa

olikos niitä ajoja lauantnaina

----------


## marco1

Jos on niin aamusta per favor, lämpenee aika mukavasti iltapäivää kohti.

----------


## PMT

On huomenna ajopäivä muten vielä tiedä omko keravalla vai missä ajetaan

----------


## Kuntoilija

No, mäkin ajan huomenna tosin konevoiman turvin Hankoon :Kieli pitkällä: . Tänä ehtoona niellään asfalttia.

----------


## PMT

Niin siittä huomisesta Klo 10:00 lähdetään liikkeelle Liesitie 1 parkkikselta, Zippo on vetäjänä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Niin siittä huomisesta Klo 10:00 lähdetään liikkeelle Liesitie 1 parkkikselta, Zippo on vetäjänä.



No voihan pentele. Mul on huomen muita menoja ni ei pääse messiin  :Irvistys:  Nyyh....

----------


## apa

> Niin siittä huomisesta Klo 10:00 lähdetään liikkeelle Liesitie 1 parkkikselta, Zippo on vetäjänä.



 Hyvä homma, tulossa ollaan

----------


## Shimaani

> No voihan pentele. Mul on huomen muita menoja ni ei pääse messiin  Nyyh....



 Word.  No, talvi on jo tulossa kovaa vauhtia, sit nää kesäriennot jää vähemmälle ja pääsee taas mettään :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, aamu menee perheilytöissä, mut puolen päivän aikaan vois lähteä vaikka stadiin jätskille kallioiden kautta

----------


## marco1

> Joo, aamu menee perheilytöissä, mut puolen päivän aikaan vois lähteä vaikka stadiin jätskille kallioiden kautta



Minä kans, Kewaran kollit olis kovia mutta en ehdi kympiksi tuonne. Ring ring tai tänne viestiä?

----------


## mutanaama

Njoo, esisuunnitelma noin 12 lähtö s.oja ja ehkä 1245 ylästö. 14:00 jätski kaivarissa tms hipsteripaikassa tai jotainnii sinepäin.

----------


## petjala

Normal katastrooph, tekis mieli lähtee 50/60 Jugend -hännystelijäksi Keravalle, mut myöskin kinuskilakritsipäärynätiikeritötterö ois hyvä. Raskaita valintoja ihmisen taimelle.

----------


## marco1

> Njoo, esisuunnitelma noin 12 lähtö s.oja ja ehkä 1245 ylästö. 14:00 jätski kaivarissa tms hipsteripaikassa tai jotainnii sinepäin.



Alan kasvattamaan ironisia viiksiä ja olen häälv pääst tuelv pyörän päällä täällä jossain.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olen 1245 tiilerillä

----------


## apa

ja olipas hyvät kemut keravan huudeilla

----------


## PMT

Zipolle aivan mahtavasta lenkistä, vaikka sattui ja tapahtui kuten meidän muutaman vuoden takaisilla lenkeillä ,hyviä kiksejä vähän tikattavia paikkoja  ja päivän kruunasi  Zipon esitys n.6 m korkuisesta ja pirun jyrkän kallion alas ajo, Apa katseli varmaan 15 min paikaa ja arpo miten alas voisi ajaa, kuuden ajajan voimin lähdettiin ja nelistään päätettiin lenkki. Oli kiva seurata Zipon ajoa läskipyörällä ja samoin petjalan menoa ,sanoisin että kunnon täytyy olla rautaa kun jäykällä aja tuollaisen lenkin , niin kilometrejä tuli n.33 km

----------


## petjala

Keravan settiin oli todella lysti osallistua, kiitokset koko köörille.
Joskus olen ziposta kerrottuja erätarinoita suodattanut miedommiksi, kun en oo millään meinannu uskoo, anteeksi tyhmyyteni. Tänään näkemäni perusteella luulen etten oo kuullu vielä ihan kaikkia huippukohtia! 

Tää menee nyt syömään, avovaimo kattoi juuri kattilan pöytään.

----------


## PaH

Hjuva lenkura vaiks taisinkin missata parhaat palat. Päivän opetus oli et jos kerran on pakko tehdä tyhmä virhe kalliopatille noustessa ja iskee se pedaali kiveen just kun ei_olis_kannattanu, niin taaksepäin kaatuessa kannattaa oikeesti valita semmonen landaysmesta missä se ainoa kivenkantti ei osu poskipäähän. 

Kiitos ensiavusta. Marian sairaalan päivystyksessä 24min kääntöaika ja neljä tikkiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Me käytiin Hietsussa jäätelöllä ja Kaivarissa kalialla, menomatka enimmäkseen maastoa paluumatka tultiin melko haipakkaa keskuspuiston hiekkateitä, koska Syväojalta päin kuuluin pientä hellasäröä. Menomatkalla törmättiin kahteen ukkoon jotka joi olutta ja otti rajatonta rusketusta, eikä oltu edes Galtseilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, kaivarista ehti kotio alta puolentoista tunnin, matkaa noin 32km, ja käytiin me vähän, hyvin vähän metsässä siinä välissä. Mut kaloreita ei kulunut kuin 3300, et aika rennosti vedettiin.

----------


## marco1

^ ja ^^ melko vaatimatonta koska 32 x 11 välityksellä ei meinannut pysyä perässä paluumatkalla, ei kunnon eikä edes välitysten vuoksi. On ne bmx-junnut kovia.
Paranemisia loukkantuneille.

----------


## Marsusram

> .. missä se ainoa kivenkantti ei osu poskipäähän.



Etteivät vaan ala kutsua lommoposkeksi.
Paranemisia.

----------


## marco1

Piristetään päivää jäätelökuvalla:


Kunnosta kertonee että kalorit tais olla 2800 ja ajoin 25km vähemmän kuin Mr Mud.  :Hymy: 
Hauskaa oli silti.

----------


## mutanaama

Aisaataana pahiksen vammalle. Jäikö kuitenkin "vain" arpi, eikä mitään syvempiä vaurioita?

----------


## Rautapelto

Jep, kiitosta vaan mukavasta seurasta ja hauskoista poluista. Ja tietysti apalle rusinoista. Toivottavasti tikkasivat nätisti!

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu ja Pahikselle paranemisia!

Muoks: marco1 kuvasta ei näy mutta mutis söi jätskiä myös kypärällä.

----------


## Shimaani

> .... 24min kääntöaika ja neljä tikkiä.



 Juffenauta, ompelimossa ei olekkaan vähään aikaan kukaan piipahtanna.   Tv ei kipuile ja paranee kunnolla

Huomenna mitään missään?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä aattelin jossain varovasti huomenna piipahtaa, kun tuo ken täällä asuu on selviytynyt kanuunasta ja lähtee humman kanssa liikkeelle. eli aika on vielä avoin

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä taas ajattelin siivoilla ja uudelleen sisustaa korjatun remontin jäljiltä, Uitun siistii!

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, mä sain vapaata huomiseksi, kun lupasin tänään olla himassa kello neljä, mut menikin puol kuuteen. Tosin varoittelin et saattaa mennä seiskaan, mut tulinkin sit 1,5h etuajassa, enkä siis yhtään myöhässä. Matikkaa rakas Watson, matikkaa.

----------


## PaH

^^^ ja jotain. Njääh. Ei tosta vekistä kummosta ekskjuussia saa, tarttee ny tovi himmailla ja olla irvistelemättä. 22mm poskiluuta myöten, mut siisti tikattava väitti ms doctor. Ei runkovaurioita. Naamasta tulee kuulemma parempi kun ennen, mitä en kyllä usko. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## mutanaama

No ei se vaikeeta olis, eiku..

----------


## kolistelija

Jaa, että Pahiksesta tehtiin entistäkin komeampi. Ei sitä oo ennenkään ihmisen voimin saanu irvistämään, joten helposti pitäisi toipua.

Mä oon päättänny että toi läski saa olla mun maasturi. Tai sit joku toinen läski, en tiedä. Kohta se oikea maastokausi alkaa, nyt on liian kuivaa ja lämmintä...


EDIT:
Ja toi kuva! Onpas mutiksella iso.... jätski!!!

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, ei olis tarviinut ottaa tuplaboltseilla, mut ahne kun on ja tuli kuitenki kaikki syötyä. Mut olisko tuossa ollu reilu puoli litraa Magin appelsiinijädee.

----------


## Shimaani

> Mä aattelin jossain varovasti huomenna piipahtaa, kun tuo ken täällä asuu on selviytynyt kanuunasta ja lähtee humman kanssa liikkeelle. eli aika on vielä avoin



 Ennenvanhaan se kanuuna tuli siitä hummaamisesta. Nykyään se tulee ihan mistävaan ja kerta kerralta pahempana  :Cool:   Varovaiselle piipahtelulle vahva kyllä-ääni.  Ei ihan aamusta kun silloin on rekkujen aika ulkoiluileilla, päivemmällä ei boksujen jäähdytinlaitteisto oikke futaa.  Käytetäänkö jousitettua kalustoa vai läskitelläänkö sillai varovasti?  Haltijalassa olis jädekiska....  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## apa

> Ja tietysti apalle rusinoista.



rusina se miehen polulla pitää

----------


## mutanaama

Haltialan jädelle jees, ja vaikka joskus kolmelta lähettäis tiileriltä. Kun ny on noin kuiva ja kiva keli, niin tää lähtee täpärillä.

----------


## Human Traffic

Varovainen ehkä tiilerille.. Tänään täytyy päästä ajamaan, mutta en tiedä osuuko aikataulut kohdilleen.

----------


## mutanaama

Jeps, 15:00 surullinen kulkueemme lähtee kohti haltialan jäätelökioskia.

----------


## Human Traffic

Ohi menee. Hyvää ajoa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Hjuva lenkura vaiks taisinkin missata parhaat palat. Päivän opetus oli et jos kerran on pakko tehdä tyhmä virhe kalliopatille noustessa ja iskee se pedaali kiveen just kun ei_olis_kannattanu, niin taaksepäin kaatuessa kannattaa oikeesti valita semmonen landaysmesta missä se ainoa kivenkantti ei osu poskipäähän. 
> 
> Kiitos ensiavusta. Marian sairaalan päivystyksessä 24min kääntöaika ja neljä tikkiä.
> *Kuva sahalaitakivestä*




Käytiin tänää Ziponkaa klo:10.00 - 15.00 lenkura ajamassa. Suunnattiin suht suoraa reittiä Keinikselle, ajeltiin vähä DH rännejä. Nooh sieltä siirryttiin suht jyrkkää alamäkee kohti palaneentalon alussa olevaa hiekkatietä. Löysinpä sitten sen ainoa pikku kannon noin pari metrii ennen hiekka tietä. Kannon avustuksella jatkoin matkaa kypärä edellä kohti hiekkatietä. Aivan järkyn mäihän saattelemana onnistuin laskeutumaan hiekkatielle polvisyndit edellä, sit kädet ja lopuksi kypärä. Vähä aikaa pyöri valot silmissä, mutta ei käynyt mitään :No huh!:  Siittä hetken ihmettelyn jälkeen jatkettiin palaneentalon reitti ja siit kotiin. Eli välillä se tuurikärpänenkin purasee  :Hymy:  Pahikselle paranemista. Huomen alkaa päivystys onneksi terveen kehon kanssa, huh  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ellmeri

No on näköjään sattunu ja tapahtunu kun olin viikon ruåtsissa ajelemassa,sukulaismies ajoi ekankerran yhden ylämäen mitä on reenannu pari/kolmevuotta,oli nassu muikeena kun pääsi ylös,paskat oli ilmat 30 astetta koko viikon.

Jahas jos aloittain taas kotona kurvailut.

----------


## PMT

Johan mä Zipolle eilen sanoin, että tulee vanhat ajat mieleen kun ei ollut ajokertaa että jollekin satu jotai kipeetä. Mutta eespäin mennään. Niin olihan eilisenlenkin aikana pudonnut titsku ja aurinkokennolla 15vuotias citizen johonkin metsän siimekseen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huh, on se maastoilu vaaralista, kun ukoille sattuu ja tapahtuu. Uskaltaakohan sitä enää metsään mennä. 

Tänään tuli todistus, jotta vielä ollaan pyöräilijän raakile. Itse olin ajanut 30 keskarilla lenkkiä, niin ylämäessä menee kymmenen ukon joukko ohi heittämällä ja katoaa horisonttiin suht rivakkaan. Taisi olla heillä vauhtia ainakin 35 km/h. Ei puhettakaan, että olisin päässyt peesiin. Saa Kuntoilija vielä muutaman kampikierroksen pyörittää, jotta moiseen vauhtiin pystyy. 

Onko diilerillä Setiä menossa metsään alkuviikosta iltasella ? Mää voisin tulla, mutta pääsen sinne aikaisintaan kello 17.30.

----------


## mutanaama

No ihan varmasti on.

----------


## HC Andersen

Itsestäni en ole niin varma.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Onko diilerillä Setiä menossa metsään alkuviikosta iltasella ? ...



 Eeeei se mahdotonta ole.  Vieläkö hän on kiinnostunut tesmaamaan sitä pitkäjuustoista titamiinijäykkäperää?

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Eeeei se mahdotonta ole. Vieläkö hän on kiinnostunut tesmaamaan sitä pitkäjuustoista titamiinijäykkäperää?



Juu. Lähinnä sitä tautta, jotta voisiko takajäykän rungon hommata eli kestääjkö ukko tuota ryskettä. Paksulla meno on ainakin 
mukavaa ja hellää selälle. Titaaniin ei finassipuoli taivu, mutta tulevaan evo 2 muoviin kyllä  :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## marco1

> ruåtsissa ajelemassa,sukulaismies ajoi ekankerran yhden ylämäen mitä on reenannu pari/kolmevuotta,oli nassu muikeena kun pääsi ylös



Tästä oli vissiin videokin jo jaettu...

----------


## mutanaama

Ton täytyy olla janne, se kun on ainoo ruotsinkielen taitoinen.

----------


## Shimaani

> ....Titaaniin ei finassipuoli taivu, mutta tulevaan evo 2 muoviin kyllä .



 Ej *piip* mettään mtn muovia vaan raakaa rautaa.  Ja halavalla.

Möyk:
ei se tuo sukellusvenemateriaalista värkättykään hinnankiroissa ole, 799£.

----------


## marco1

> Ton täytyy olla janne, se kun on ainoo ruotsinkielen taitoinen.



En oo tunnustanut aikaisemmin että oon käynyt yhen koulun ruotsiksi... Tosin buffalolaumateorian mukaiset heikommat aivosolut tais olla niitä ruotsinkielisiä kun se kielitaito on vähän päässyt unohtumaan viime aikoina.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu, raakaa on ja painavaa. Muoviin vesijohtoputkesta vaihtaneet 456 kuskit ovat olleet todella tyytyväisiä. Musta steel is not real ja mulla sentään yksi Reynolds 853 raami roikkuu seinällä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ton täytyy olla janne, se kun on ainoo ruotsinkielen taitoinen.



Minkäs teet kun hermo menee, niin silloin se menee

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna reipasta ajelua hitaasti madellen kello 18:00 alkaen tiileriltä, jos vain herroille näin sopii. Retken henkeen kuuluu 15min "vapaaehtoista" polkujen raivausta, ihan vaan risukoita pienemmäksi linjojen alla.

----------


## marco1

Illan päivystänyt sikoja katselemassa eikä täällä ole näkynyt  ketään oikeita pööräilijöitä. Vanhan P:n ruuat olis houkuttelevia muuten mutta vähän epäilyttää tuo ruokien säilytys auringossa.

Huominen varattu mutta täytyy käydä siivouskierroksella salaa joskus toiste.

----------


## Shimaani

Herroista en tiiä mut mulle kyllä passaa. Saha, sakset ja ölöppää repun täytteeksi :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on huomenna illalla RekkuPaksuilua™ Kuusijärvellä, joten mä en nyt pääse.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Janne, ta det lungnt. Nästä gång du kan cycla till toppen,det är säkert. Behöver du en hjälm ?  :Sarkastinen: 

Kävin tänään salatreeneissä yksin ja jos kerkiän niin tulen huomenna paksulla mestoille. Jos mua ei näy oikeaan aikaan, niin ei tarvitse ootella.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Janne, ta det lungnt. Nästä gång du kan cycla till toppen,det är säkert. Behöver du en hjälm ?



Du glömde ett "K" i ordet cyckla. Jag har ännu två hjälmar.

----------


## reappear

Mikä on suuntana tiileriltä? Voisin yrittää mukaan, mutta tulin väärällä fillarilla töihin niin pitää käydä hakemassa maastofillari kämpältä.

----------


## mutanaama

E telä tai ylästö

----------


## mutanaama

Dämmit, aikataulut tökkii, suattaapi olla etten ehdi tänään ollenkaan, alkaa aikaikkuna olemaan olematon. Mut mä soittelen sulle S kuuden korvilla ja kerron missä mennään.

----------


## Shimaani

Sadetanssikin taisi onstua tai sit se oli tuo äskeinen nurmikoin nujerrus.

Nimim.
_Tühjät Ja Lat_

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, en ehdi, liikaa hommia yhdelle päivälle.

----------


## vema60

Jos jollain tarvetta lasten pyörälle niin laitoin tollasen torille myyntiin. 50/60 jengillä tietysti etuosto-oikeus

----------


## PaH

^ shimanskille tosta bemaksi

----------


## apa

ZUP... Olisko Larstaina tai sundaina ajopuuhia

----------


## marco1

^On. Mutta pitää tänään illalla testailla noita uusia voimansiirron palikoita ensin, sitten tietää minne uskaltaa lähteä ja pitääkö vaihtaa välitykset.  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Joutuu skippaamaan Laren GoEastExtremen koska kotiintuloaika. 09:30 munkkis - etelälänsipohjoinen tai jotain - mun on oltava ~14:00 himapömpylässä joten sen mukaan. Mukaan sanomalla hjep täällä ennen aamuseiskaa, muuten starttaan jo varhemmin.

Edit: ao. huomautukseen pohjautuen ; wtf - näemmä mun sisäinen kalenteri on rikki. Jos nyt olis huominen, niin tänään olis eilinen. Taidan ottaa vielä yhden.

----------


## Lare

GoEast oli tänään.

----------


## Shimaani

> ..i. Jos nyt olis huominen, niin tänään olis eilen. Taidan ottaa vielä yhden.



 Idea hyvä.  Juuvaan nytsittänään ja ajetaan joskus.

----------


## marco1

En tänään sitten kerennyt testaamaan tuota kötöstystä (9,5v. systeemi) joten en lähde jarruksi huomenna. Parkkipaikalla ok mutta ei ole vielä täyttä luottoa.
Pitää vissin minunkin tehä noita alumiinispacereita lisää niinku muutkin. Raks.

----------


## apa

juu tämä yötyömyyrä ei kykenennä nyt aamuvarhain liikenteeseen.

----------


## marco1

Kolmen tunnin testailun jälkeen kötöstys toimii, 6mm on oikea määrä jolloin pakan keskellä on yksi huono vaihto, muuten toimii hyvin. Saattaa toki johtua kuluneesta vivustakin tuo yksi huono väli.
Jos ei ole tuommoista 9v Srammaria valmiina niin silloin tietysti 10v suoraan ilman kötöstystä, Varjo+ takavaihtaja on_hyvä_.

----------


## PMT

Eilen illalla sain kutsun lähteä aamulla Kohtilaakasaloa Jossa Arin ja minun lisäksi ilmetyi 2 Pekkaa molemilla maantie kokemus ,toisella Trekin 29 täpäri  ja toisella Trkin 29 jäykkä hiilari, Minä olin ainut joka tunsi paikat ja eikun lenkille, ekat pitkokset olivat vaikeita mutta ajon jatkuessa rupesi homma sujumaan muiltakin välillä työnnettiin ja taas alaspäin tuo kaima jäykällä tuli aikareilusti ajoittain, kunkeskustelin asiasta ,vastaus oli ku ei oikein uskolla jarruttaakaan niin tuleehan se sieltä alas muutaman tauon siivittämänä aikaa kului n.4:15 että sillälailla minun sunnuntai kului. Hauskaa oli kuitenki kaikilla.

----------


## marco1

Jokos porukasta oli jo 50/60% tätä mieltä:
http://instagram.com/p/c6_TcUrNDE/#

Ei oikein tiedä millä pitäisi ajaa kun luu- ja lihasmuisti näyttää edelleen aiheuttavan omituisia pelkotiloja märillä juurilla ja kummuilla. -97 alkaen lukoilla ja nyt viime talven toipumisajot fläteillä ja ny taas pari viikkoa lukoilla. Molempi pahempi ja 2-piippuinen miekka.

V-lopuksi tarjolla mm. 4K mutta taitaa jäädä väliin, jos keli suosii niin jotain omia lenkuroita vaan.

----------


## mutanaama

V-loppu menee Imatralla, tiedä taas miksi sinnekin pitää lähteä itsensä munaamaan urheilijoiden edessä. Keskeytän kumminkin ja rikon itseni. Viduttaa jo etukäteen.

----------


## JackOja

> ...V-lopuksi tarjolla mm. 4K mutta taitaa jäädä väliin...



Mulla toi taas olis harkinnassa ellei nyt ihan karsea keli ole. Siis sadetta  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Ei tosin taida mitään erityistä papparyhmää olla tarjolla kun määkään en lopulta lupautunut vetäjäksi  :Nolous:   :Sekaisin:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kuka hullu sitä märässä metsässä ajaa ?

Jospa saisi taas Feltin ajokuntoon viikonlopuksi niin spandeksit paukkuen pitkin ja poikin Keski-Uuttamaata. Sen verta ikävää napsetta piti jo pidemmän aikaa, että piti ihan paikallistaa äänen lähde. Ehkä se on vaihderoikotin, josta oli pikku riikkisen pultin kierteen korkanneet. Nyt odotellaan uutta roikotinta. Onkohan mulla jerkkua reisissä, kun ei kierteet kestä ? No ei, pultti oli jo tehtaalta lähtiessä pari milliä liian lyhyt tuohon paikkaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kuka hullu sitä märässä metsässä ajaa ?
> 
> Jospa saisi taas Feltin ajokuntoon viikonlopuksi niin spandeksit paukkuen pitkin ja poikin Keski-Uuttamaata. Sen verta ikävää napsetta piti jo pidemmän aikaa, että piti ihan paikallistaa äänen lähde. Ehkä se on vaihderoikotin, josta oli pikku riikkisen pultin kierteen korkanneet. Nyt odotellaan uutta roikotinta. Onkohan mulla jerkkua reisissä, kun ei kierteet kestä ? No ei, pultti oli jo tehtaalta lähtiessä pari milliä liian lyhyt tuohon paikkaan.



Minä.

----------


## mutanaama

Mää kans kävin varovasti katsomassa yllättävän kuivaa metsää. Ihquu

----------


## Shimaani

Määpä lähden märkään metsään con koira, aamusella pääsee taas maisemareitille työmatkatempoilemaan

----------


## marco1

Ei se märkyys vaan se pliukkaus. 

Länsipään alamäkiojanylityssilta rikki, setäsilta edelleen ehjä. Koira con Shimu bongattu ja jonkin verran kosteat polut.

----------


## mutanaama

Mikä ihmeen alamäkiojanylityssilta.

----------


## marco1

Son siellä missä on se rikkinäinen silta.

----------


## Shimaani

Ainiin se silta kun on siinä sen pienen puron yllä paikassa jossa hyvinnii heittää ooteebeen, siitä piti raportoida jo viikko sitten että etelämpi tukipuu poikki mutta unehtui.  *nolomio*

----------


## mutanaama

Ainiisiellä

----------


## marco1

Yllättävän hyvä otb-paikka on tuossa linjalla tieltä lontoon siltaa kohti, siinä alkuvaiheessa on yksi yllättävän syvä monttu... tulee vähän yllättäen, en tiedä pitäiskö korjata vai meneekö liikaa polkujen tylsentämisen puolelle.

----------


## JackOja

Mites tälläinen ratkaisu satunnaiselle polulla vierailijalle (lainattu turkulaisten keskustelusta)

----------


## PMT

Eikös noita esteitä tule jatkuvasti vastaan niin ejhän kaikkiin epäilyttäviin kuoppiin ole tarvis ajaa vai onko ajatus kaikki esteet merkitä . Kait tuota polkua pitää silmäillä mistä aja eikä vihellellen ajella keskellä polkua. Ja jos ei osaa niitä muuten ylittää niin talutetaan. Itselleni ei ole noilla poluilla tullut yhtään paikka josta ei selviäisi kunnialla, ainut otb tuli jokunen vuosisitten kun eka silta oli rakennettu liian lyhköiseksi ja veden alle oli laitettu oksia jatkoksi , sen jälkeen ajoin siitä vierestä ilman ongelmia.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Eikös noita esteitä tule jatkuvasti vastaan niin ejhän kaikkiin epäilyttäviin kuoppiin ole tarvis ajaa vai onko ajatus kaikki esteet merkitä . Kait tuota polkua pitää silmäillä mistä aja eikä vihellellen ajella keskellä polkua. Ja jos ei osaa niitä muuten ylittää niin talutetaan. Itselleni ei ole noilla poluilla tullut yhtään paikka josta ei selviäisi kunnialla, ainut otb tuli jokunen vuosisitten kun eka silta oli rakennettu liian lyhköiseksi ja veden alle oli laitettu oksia jatkoksi , sen jälkeen ajoin siitä vierestä ilman ongelmia.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Juuri näin, siperia opettaa.

----------


## marco1

Mjoo, eikait sitä joka kuoppaa ja kivet tarvitse merkitä.

Noita omien lähipolkujen eniten kuljettujen paikkojen kunnossapitoa kuitenkin jatketaan niin ettei ne rapakot levene loputtomasti.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... pitäiskö korjata vai meneekö liikaa polkujen tylsentämisen puolelle.



 Pitäähän keitossa mausteita olla, muuten satunnaiset vierailijat muuttuu jatkuvaksi riesaksi eikä koiranulkoiluttelijat saa rauhassa haahuilla.  Ei nuilla(kaan) poluilla tarvii silmät ummessa kaahata  :Cool: 

Nimim.
_oksasakset taskussa_

----------


## PMT

Kävin illa koe ajamassa Orange Five 29,ä olihan hurjantuntuinen peli, käsittömän nopea juurakoissa ja kivikoissa voi huoletta runtata putkelta ei pahemmin notku, enkä oikein löytänyt paikkaa jossa ei ois mennyt kovaa kun välityksetkään ei tuntune liian pitkiltä ,kun vetopuolesta vastasi Sram XX1 kokonaisuudessa, eli 32 eturieska ja takana 12/42 pakka. täytyy sanoa että rupes melkeen haikailemaan tuollaista laitetta. 30 km erilaista maastoa ei oikeestaan tuntunun kuin 15 km ajolta.

----------


## PMT

Tänään kierrettiin jälleen poron polku nyt 29 fivellä,täytyy sanoa että rupes todella kiinnostamaan, pyörä on nopea hyvä kiipeämään hyvä laskuissa. mitä muuta tarvitaan, tänään nousi sellaiset mäet joita 26,sella on ollut vaikeuksissa ja 29 heposti ylös , en osaa kuin nähdä unia ja haaveilla pyörästä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kävin jumppaamassa Fattyn kanssa 28 km. Lenkiltä palattua ihmettelin taas, että  mihin tämmöinen hidas ja varovainen maastokuski täpäriä tarvitsee, kun Fatty hoitaa hommat kotiin ympäri vuotisesti. No ehkäpä mulle olisi oikea toinen maastoväline semmoinen "am-henkinen" takajäykkä  :Vink: .

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä kävin SexLaken maastossa juoksuttamassa koiria ElGuapon kanssa, puolitoista tuntia ja 17km polkuja, oudon rauhallista himassa kun koirat makaa raatona lattialla.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... No ehkäpä mulle olisi oikea toinen maastoväline semmoinen "am-henkinen" takajäykkä .



 Herra on hyvä vaan ja kertoo koska haluaa testata pitkäjuustoista 456Ti peliä joka malttamattomana odottelee hellänjämäkkää setärynkytystä.  Evorauta on shipattu että sitäkin pääsee jossain vaiheessa koestamaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Tänään kierrettiin jälleen poron polku nyt 29 fivellä,täytyy sanoa että rupes todella kiinnostamaan, pyörä on nopea hyvä kiipeämään hyvä laskuissa. mitä muuta tarvitaan, tänään nousi sellaiset mäet joita 26,sella on ollut vaikeuksissa ja 29 heposti ylös , en osaa kuin nähdä unia ja haaveilla pyörästä.



Eiks oo jännä miten hyviä pelejä teknisessä maastossa noi on.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Herra on hyvä vaan ja kertoo koska haluaa testata pitkäjuustoista 456Ti peliä joka malttamattomana odottelee hellänjämäkkää setärynkytystä. Evorauta on shipattu että sitäkin pääsee jossain vaiheessa koestamaan.



Kuule, mä kun olen niin saamaton jörrikkä niin taitaa olla parempi,kun sinä sanot millon sitä saa testata eli sinulle sopii. Tuleva viikonloppu on nounou, kun lauantaina on 20 v. juhla kisat Soukissa ja sen päälle on saunaa, ruokaa ja riittävästi nestettä rankan päivän päälle. Vitsin vitsi, mäkin olen lähes painatut tuota tilausnäppylää tuon evo II raw 16" raamin kohdalta.  :Sarkastinen:  Eihän se minkään malmikasa ole sittenkään, kun paino on n. 2,3 kg.

Jospa ottais pari kaljaa, niin olisi tuon tilausnäppylän painaminen niin paljon helpompaa.

Ässä, testiä ei tarvita, se on myöhäistä enää. Myös merinoa pukkaa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ....Ässä, testiä ei tarvita, se on myöhäistä enää. Myös merinoa pukkaa.



 Kai hää otti samaan syssyyn kumitavaraa että voi turvallisesti touhuskella uutukaisen kanssa? :-b

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Kai hää otti samaan syssyyn kumitavaraa että voi turvallisesti touhuskella uutukaisen kanssa? :-b



Aattelin vetää paljaalla, öh, siis vanhoilla gummeilla. :Cool:  Tää oli halpa am-takajäykkä, kun kaikki muu kuin stonga ja tolpan pidike siirtyy toisesta pyörästä. Katsotaan Gummitilausta sitten uusiksi, jos vaikka saavat Thaimaasta V-rubberilta uusia läskigummeja. No pitää vielä tänä vuonna ainakin tilata se Fattyn kuitukeula, jos se kerkiää vielä joulumarkkinoille.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eilen oli uusi "takavaihteen roikotin" saapunut kotiin. Kehveli vaan, kun mukana tullut toinen pultti ei ottanut riittävästi kiinni kierteisiin entisen tapaan. Oli siis tehtalla tuota pultin reijän kantaa koneistettu liian vähän. Vähän hermoili ensin, kun purskeen poistajalla pyöritti hiilikuidussa ollutta pultin kantaa syvemmäksi. Milli hiilikuitu pois ja jo otti pultti kunnolla kierteisiin kiinni. Laitoin varmuudeksi lukitetta kierteisiin, niin pysyy pultti kiinni. Vaihdoin vielä uudet ketjut, kun oli vanhat jo lähes vaihtorajalla.  Hienosäädin vaijerista vaihteet, spandeksi päälle ja tekstilenkille.

Kyllä oli mukava Keski-Uudenmaan maalaismaisemissa maantiellä ajella, kun pyörä oli vaihteeksi taas täysin äänetön. Kotiasentaja onnistui taas  :Cool: .

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko illallla jossakin lähimetsässä Läskille ajoseuraa vai menenkö yksin maantielle ?


nimimerkki "Tänään pitää ottaa todella varovaisesti ettei riko itseään"

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt lähet mukaan kivikkoon perkele.

----------


## marco1

Meinasin mennä jälkikasvun kanssa huomenna ihmettelemään sitä XCO -rataa Korsoon, sunnuntaille voi suunnitella jotain ajoa.

Hammaspäivitys taisi syödä keulan päivityksen ens kuulta. Vak!

Edith / Mutis, onkos tänään Kivikkoa?

----------


## mutanaama

On juu, sinne siis.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Nyt lähet mukaan kivikkoon perkele.



En tule. Kilpaurheilu on musta suoraan perkeleestä. Johtaa väistämättä dopingin käyttöön tai vähintäänkin syvään masennukseen, kun jää viimeiseksi. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kmw

Sakuvaan on laittanut hienon työmatkakulkineen *peukalo*

----------


## ellmeri

Moneltako ootte kiwikossa? Jos tulis kattoo... :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Viimeistään kuuden aikaan, ja siitä sitten jonnekin kasiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Haista home Kuntoilija, siellä on jokaiselle oma sarja, niin ei siellä kukaan häviä. Olisko vaikka M40 fatbmx sukkahousuissa  :Vink:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Vai ootte siellä kasiin. No voi olla, että käyn katsomassa hommaa sukkahousut jalassa kapea renkaisen pelin kyyditsemänä.
Ja se sarja olisi kyllä m-45, jos meinaisin osallistua.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Sakuvaan on laittanut hienon työmatkakulkineen *peukalo*



Dänks  :Leveä hymy:  sopivan rento ajaa duunimatkaa.

----------


## Shimaani

> En tule. Kilpaurheilu on musta suoraan perkeleestä. Johtaa väistämättä dopingin käyttöön tai vähintäänkin syvään masennukseen, kun jää viimeiseksi.



Höpöhöpö ja pöh, jonkun on hoidettava se letkan vaativin homma ja pidettävä perää. Huomenna munkkikaffit munkkikoskella @1000 ja siitä sit paksutellen pämäksiradalle kuulisti henkailemaan?

----------


## PaH

Ihan paskasti rullas tsankimanki tänään.



Toi Laren Nautinto-08- reitti on hjuva. Nauttisin minäkin jos maa olis jäässä ja pyörässä muu kun 33x18 välitys.
4:40 meni - tään kesän rankin lenkura.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään täytyy lähteä akan kanssa ajamaan, laitan sille läskin alle jotta näkee millaisia osia sen muklukin ohjaamoon tarvii hommata.

----------


## marco1

> Ihan paskasti rullas tsankimanki tänään.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7...0/IMG_0365.JPG
> 
> Toi Laren Nautinto-08- reitti on hjuva. Nauttisin minäkin jos maa olis jäässä ja pyörässä muu kun 33x18 välitys.
> 4:40 meni - tään kesän rankin lenkura.



Hjuvan näköinen pätkä, vastaavaa herkkua tuli nautittua pohojessa kesällä muutama tunti. Siitä tulikin mieleen että oliko niitä lisärattaita takapakkaan vielä tyrkytyksessä?

Korsoa ja cityä rullailtu tänään pienessä seurassa, huomenna jotain muuta?

----------


## ellmeri

> Ihan paskasti rullas tsankimanki tänään.
> 
> 
> 
> Toi Laren Nautinto-08- reitti on hjuva. Nauttisin minäkin jos maa olis jäässä ja pyörässä muu kun 33x18 välitys.
> 4:40 meni - tään kesän rankin lenkura.



Taitaa kuva olla vitutus-suolta eli viirilästä keravalle päin...jos on niin tuolla on seikkailtu.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tänään täytyy lähteä akan kanssa ajamaan, laitan sille läskin alle jotta näkee millaisia osia sen muklukin ohjaamoon tarvii hommata.



Metsästä palattiin paksupyörähymy™ naamalla, olin itse yllättynyt miten hyvin sillä ajo luonnistu läskillä, huomattavasti paremmin kuin vanhalla Trekin täpärillä.

----------


## marco1

> olin itse yllättynyt miten hyvin sillä ajo luonnistu läskillä



Tähän vois lohkaista jotakin mutta taidan syöttää rohkeammalle toverille.  :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

Tästä tunnin päästä lähteä toisen Tommin kanssa Savio - IlolaABC lenkille. Eilen oli Makella kuuleman mukaan lenkillä oksapaholainen halkaissu takavaihtajan(niiku silleen päin et rissat oli tippunu pois). Oli sen eka kalustotappio, oli ollu aika kiukkunen  :Leveä hymy:  Mä sentään vaan korvakkeita vääntelen.





> Tähän vois lohkaista jotakin mutta taidan syöttää rohkeammalle toverille.



Saattaa olla että aavistelen mikä se lohkasu vois olla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Läskillä polkeminen on mukavan pehmeätä :Cool: 

Siis 1000 @ Munkkis ja siitä sit Kivikkoon vauhtia ihmettelemään ja kuulisti hengaamaan.

----------


## PaH

> ... Siitä tulikin mieleen että oliko niitä lisärattaita takapakkaan vielä tyrkytyksessä?
> 
> Korsoa ja cityä rullailtu tänään pienessä seurassa, huomenna jotain muuta?



Musta lisäratas löytyy. Joutaa.
Tarkoite on himmailla notkulla lähiseuduilla jokunen tovi. Käy noukkimassa munkkikselta ratas 10:00 tai/ja liity 
jonon jatkoks?

----------


## marco1

Munkkis kympiltä tiukka mutta onnistunee!

----------


## kmw

Ei ehdi millään Munkkikselle. Mää seurailen valkoista viivaa ja toivon että se johtaa Kivikkoon.

Eilennä auringon laskiessa ajelin pari h pieniä ymmpyröitä Pohjois Y-bölessä. Onnistuin sekä eksymään että löytämään mulle uutta, lähes polun tapaista uraa.

----------


## Shimaani

Olipas meillä taas hupa päivä - sinne ja takasin ja tuttuja naamoja siellä sun täällä, jopa Pehtoorin terassilla

Ne 0,18m kammet tuntuu muuten aika *piip* hyviltä.

----------


## marco1

> Pehtoorin terassilla



Arsch! Scheisse! Väärä juna sittenkin  :Irvistys: 

Ei vaineskaan, hyvä reissu kilkuttimen perässä ja erityisesti kalliosurffailu Käpylän ja Pikkukosken välillä oli hienoa pitkän tauon jälkeen. Peukku.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Viikonlopun ja samalla tämän vuoden viimeisestä rötväilystä alkaa olemaan sen verran palautunut, jotta tänään pitää mennä
muutamaksi tunniksi maantielle kevyesti pyörittämään, kun kelikin on vielä sopivan kesäinen. Onko jotakin maastojutskaa sedillä mielessä loppuviikolle. Viikonloppu on taas nounou porukkalenkin osalta, kun pitää mennä toisena päivänä, joka on mulle vielä ilmoittamatta että kumpana, pistäytymään päiväseltään mökillä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Olihan mukava lenkura täs lähi alueilla. Tuli ekaa kertaa otettua kamera mukaan. Siinä muutamat Tuusulan varuskunnasta otetut kuvat.

Pikku droppi. 


Laattakivi.


"Kielen" muotonen kivi.


Pikku vastapatti.


Sama patti. Rillit vinos  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taas kuumottaa pientä ihmistä, kun tänään ei passannut, niin saan vasta huomenna takajäykän 456 Evo II rungon näppeihin. Milloin sen oikein kerkiää kasaamaan, kun viikonloppuna 1. päivä menee mökillä, suurin osa osista kiinni vielä täpärissä, pari akuuttia osaa vielä tuloillaan Saksasta ja kilometrikisan ollessa loppusuoralla pitäisi suunnilleen asua satulassa :Sarkastinen: . Ou nou,  illan pimetessä joko maantielle tai purkuhommiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna 16.15 Paloheinän majalta jos ei sada kaatamalla, aikaa on periaatteessa koko ilta. Tarkoituksena ajaa Kehä I sisäpuolisia polkuja.

----------


## Shimaani

Eiku perjantaina hakumettään ja sieniä varten kangaskassi mukaan.

----------


## kmw

Se korsolaisten tekemä MTB-baana Vierumäellä kannatta käydä tsekiditsek. On ehtaa hubahubaa. Muutama kiekka ajettiin tänään + Stenu hinasi mua ympäri Mätistä. Bliss :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Paloheinä on påp

----------


## marco1

> Paloheinä on påp



Taitaa olla koko joukko koolla "Snap, crackle, pop" kun louhinta alkaa lähipäivinä.

----------


## apa

pier..eiku vierumäki baana on tosi cool, mulla on 2km mettäsiirtymä mestoille ja on tullut muutama kilsa jo siel ajeltua =)

----------


## TimoF

> Huomenna 16.15 Paloheinän majalta jos ei sada kaatamalla



Ei näytä sateelta. Miäpäs liityn joukkoon kun ei tästä näemmä itsekseen selviä mihinkään :-/

----------


## marco1

Fook juu lang zait mikä lähtöaika. 

Joukko löytynee metsästä mekkalan perusteella jos myöhemmin ehdin ajelemaan.

----------


## PaH

> Joukko löytynee metsästä mekkalan perusteella jos myöhemmin ehdin ajelemaan.



Se mekkala tulee Pehtoorin pöydästä jonne 60% osallistujista ilmeisimmin suuntasi. 40% jäi matkan varrelle.

----------


## Shimaani

Wot?
Kutistuiko letka kesken matkan?




> Eiku perjantaina hakumettään ja sieniä varten kangaskassi mukaan.



 Ja vatut mhnkn hakumettään tahi Pehtoorin terasille päästy Q kävinkin veterinäärin luona hakemassa supinruttuuttajille katumustippoja.  Supin vois kieltää lailla, joka 20 vuosi joutuu kaikki talouden rekut käsittelemään 
*kelemiö*

----------


## marco1

> Se mekkala tulee Pehtoorin pöydästä jonne 60% osallistujista ilmeisimmin suuntasi. 40% jäi matkan varrelle.



Doh, ja minä vaan yssikseni ajelin hidasta jurnuutusta täyttömäen ja valtatien välillä enkä tajunnut tuota.
Yksi aikaisemman ajamattoman näköinen hra Z -henkinen ajolinja alas eräältä kalliolta tuli bongattua, muutama laho ranka pitäisi nostaa siitä pois tieltä ennen testiä.

----------


## mutanaama

Kotona, kalsarit vaihdettuna ja datat tallessa med yksi olut. 66km erinäköstä hulluttelua, jostain syystä viimeiset 10km siirtymää meni ihan hyvällä vauhdilla. Ilmeisesti olut kihahti päähän. Mutta kovasti kiitos ajoseuralle kun ette jättäneet mua poloista metsään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oli varsin mukava pööräily päivä, aamusella ennen töitä 1,5h maastoa ja sitten öbaut 4h duunin jälkeen, kilsoja tuli 65. Pahis veti meille TOSI hyvän turnéen, kiitoksia kaikille tasapuolisesti seurasta sekä Pahikselle kumitavarasta.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, vaikka mä yritinkin lähteä vetämään, niin eksyin jo alkumatkasta. Ja siitä se riemu alkoi, hyviä uusia pätkiä ja tuttuja kans.

----------


## Shimaani

^Ne onne tähtiportit....  *hirn*

----------


## TimoF

Hyvä lenkki! Ens kerralla takki mukaan et tarkenee Pehtoorin terassilla pitempään  :Sekaisin:

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, onni oli kotimatkalla tuulenpitävä takki.

----------


## mutanaama

Se vekotin mistä oli puhetta http://www.kauppalehti.fi/omayritys/...e/201308490609

----------


## marco1

Juoksufoorumilla ollut esillä ja muutamilla testissäkin: http://www.juoksufoorumi.fi/vb/showt...sykemittarista
Tarviskohan tuohon jonkin yrittäjämoden jottei ole koko ajan stressikäyrä punaisella?

----------


## arctic biker

Ja just kun pikkuhilijaa muistan pojan lahjoittaman Polarin Ft80 ajoittain ottaa käyttöön niin uutta pukkaa. Piruko se on ettei tästä sykeVyöstä päästä eroon?
Mulla yleensä vyön laitto unehtuu ja sitten ei viiti purkaa yläosan vaatetusta. Kun noilla henkselihousillakin olen rikastunut.

----------


## mutanaama

Melko monet reissut on menty nakuna, uittuako noilla mittareilla tekee, jos fillari kulkee ja kuski polkee. Mut sitten kun alkaa tuntua tytkystä ja ahdistusta, voi olla syytä vähän vilkasta mitä ne oikein näyttää. Mullakin oli kerran kovin voimaton tunne, mäen päälläkään ei olo helpottanut, niin silloin tuli katottua mittarista, kun ei syke laskenut alle 160. Siitä Ellmerin johdolla rauhallisesti kotia kohti, niin alkoi hissukseen laskemaan. Mä en nyt muista mitä oli vikana, mutta viikon kuluttua oli olo ihan toinen.

----------


## Shimaani

Mittarin käyttämättömyyden voi korvata palautuilemiskalialla. :Hymy:    Mää jouduin opettelemaan hitaasti etenemisen taidon sen yhden prkl keuhotulehduksen (jolla ei kuulemma ollut mtn tekemistä silloisen työnantajani konttoritilojen välikattorempan kanssa vaikka muuutama muukin sairastui) jälkeen ja silloin se sykemittari oli ihan paikallaan.   
Sunnuntaakina mtn ajeluhommaa mssn?

----------


## marco1

> Mittarin käyttämättömyyden voi korvata palautuilemiskalialla.



Ei taida maha vetää tuota 0% Nikolaita niin paljon että se korvaisi mitään. Maalauspäivä, prkl puutalo...

----------


## TimoF

> Se vekotin



Joo miä töissä ton googletin. Sain yhden kollegan ehkä innostumaan moisesta  :No huh!: 





> Mittarin käyttämättömyyden voi korvata palautuilemiskalialla.



Sitähän tässä nytkin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PaH

Larstaina kenkään innostunu kiusaamaan itteään ässkorpi-sessiolla?
Tarjolla olis kurjuutta kaikissa muodoissaan. Sadettakin laitoin tilaukseen. 


Sent from my poor Apple thingie using dirty finger and Tapatalk HD

----------


## kmw

Kuulin notta mettäkone havaittu Pitkäkoskella. Mitähän ne aikoo ja kuinka isosti? Onko natiiveilla tietoa?

Lähteekö Kuntsari la ajamaan yö TdH:n? Mää ajattelin hypätä junaan Lepsämässä.

----------


## mutanaama

Skorpi varovainen ehkä. Sukulonnin takia luukki on nou nou.

----------


## marco1

> Kuulin notta mettäkone havaittu Pitkäkoskella. Mitähän ne aikoo ja kuinka isosti? Onko natiiveilla tietoa?
> .



Bussitunneli Paloheinän majalta katsastuskonttorille siitä tulee. Myös majan lähistöllä on jo metsä kaatunut mutta kuoppaa ei vielä eilen näkynyt.

Sibbo ei käy, käyn kebabilla hirviön luona.

----------


## elasto

Sunnuntaina ajelen polkuja Laaksosta Ylästöön. Startti klo 14.00 siitä lasten liikennekaupungin portilta. Saa liittyä seuraksi jos ketään kiinnostaa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Skorpi varovainen ehkä. Sukulonnin takia luukki on nou nou.



Ei kuulemma tarvii ajella lauantaina

----------


## ellmeri

> Ei kuulemma tarvii ajella lauantaina



Mulla vielä ehkä...jalat toimii ja perse kestää mutta olkapää vaivaa. :Irvistys:

----------


## HC Andersen

Larstai vaha ehkä, tiedän enemmän kun mun vapaa tahto kotiutuu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ässkorpikruisi huomenna klo.10.00 Kuusijärven parkkikselta, nautintoa oli kuulemma luvassa 4-5tuntia.

----------


## PaH

> ... nautintoa oli kuulemma luvassa 4-5tuntia.



Nautinto sis. mm. yhden kokonaisen viirilän suon, reilun 15km miähekästä juurakkoa ja saman verran muuten vaan hankalaa ajettavaa, riittävästi fillarin nostelua rytöjen ylitte, yhden pienen alamäjen, jokusen nousumetrin ja huonon ajoseuran. Välineen saa valita harkinnan mukaan, tää lähtee kinkulalla. Velkam evrivan.

Moks; unehtu mainita et siellon myös jokunen hirvikärpiäinen ja jonniinmatkaa nokkospusikkoo. Ettei tuu yllätyksenä.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää vielä harkihtee tuota larstain X-treme jutskaa.  Jos herään ajoissa niin olen mukana ajoissa jollain kalustolla tai sit meen sinne krossiparkkiin hulluttelemaan.

Saatampa mennä tattijahtiinni con haukku.

----------


## Jukka H

> Nautinto sis. mm. yhden kokonaisen viirilän suon, reilun 15km miähekästä juurakkoa ja saman verran muuten vaan hankalaa ajettavaa, riittävästi fillarin nostelua rytöjen ylitte, yhden pienen alamäjen, jokusen nousumetrin ja huonon ajoseuran. Välineen saa valita harkinnan mukaan, tää lähtee kinkulalla. Velkam evrivan.
> 
> Moks; unehtu mainita et siellon myös jokunen hirvikärpiäinen ja jonniinmatkaa nokkospusikkoo. Ettei tuu yllätyksenä.



Mä voisin lähtee naatiskelemaan, tuun lähtöpaikalle ihmettelemään josko jonoon mahtuu.

----------


## Jukka H

Ei näkyny kärpäsiä,ei paljon nokkosiakaan,sateestakaan ei ollu tietookaan, muuten kaikkee luvattua.
Uutta polkuakin tuli opittua, hyvä lauantaisetti- Kiitokset Pah:lle ja HC:lle. 
Hyvin oli muutamaa polunpätkää raivattu jotka aika ajokelvottomia olleet, niin nyt sen kun huruutteli menemään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Varsin hapokas ja hikinen oli Laren -08 Nautinto reitti, nokkoset oli jo tähän aikaan vuodesta melko pliisut ja lisäksi jäin suo osuudelle kaipaamaan hyttys/mäkäräisparven seuraa. Muuten lenkki eteni luvattujen speksien mukaisesti. Yllättävän hyvin tuo laihaläski eteni suossa, välitykset loppu siinä vaiheessa kun muklukki oli keskiötä myöden suossa.

----------


## PaH

Oltiin me kummiskin vähän tissiposkia tänään, orikinaalispeksistä jäi toinen puoli ajamatta - toki se pliisumpi pää.
Tänäänkään ei oikein löytyny oikeeta yksivaihdeflouta sille katronträskiltä etelään sojottavalle suo-oja-kanto-juuri- baanalle joten päätin puoliuida eräässä mutakuopassa ja lisätä säären lovivalikoimaa yhdellä isolla - onneks oli ohkoinen sealskinssi välissä, muuten olis tarttenu muutakin kun laastaria. 
Tnx seuralle.

----------


## Lare

Original Nautinto-keli oli tämä. Ei ollu hyttysiä sillonkaan.

----------


## PaH

Apråpåå. Tarkoite lähtee tappamaan aikaa ynnä hankkimaan uusia vekkejä huomenissa monivaihteellisella notkulla.
Takapiha - Karakallio - Askisto tms - start @ 10:00 i munkkis. Speksinä herrasmiesmäistä ajelua & huonoa seuraa - kukaan ei kuole vaiks matkaan erehtyis.
 Ellei heppejä täällä julki ennen aamukasia niin meen omine aikoineni.

----------


## ellmeri

Sipoonkorven pohjoisia polkuja kolusin ja sienestäjiä tapasin,fisktreskissäkin oli hiljaista että teki mieli kiljaista.

noin 50km:ä mittariin ja muita ei näkynnä,tosin olin vasta klo:11.30 liikenteessä ja kolmex kotiin.

----------


## PMT

Niin muuten Munkkis on taas auki,kävin illansuussa katsomassa niitä tunnelin aliutuspaikkoja ja löysin kyltin kahvio auki joten ajoin katsomaan , isäntä istui keittiön rappusilla ja rupattelin 15 minuttia ja jatkoin matkaa  altaan reunoja ajelemaan.Vajaa 20 yksikseni ajelin.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmmjaa,
huomenissa häätyy sit kiitää munkkeja natustelemaan.  Viime viikonloppuna Munkkikoski oli kiinni mutta tästähän se kausi alkaa. :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Vois huomiseksi ruuvailla etuvaihtajan paikalleen. Kuutisen tuntia tän orig. kotikylän polkuja veivattu tänään 32 etusella ja jalkojen kunto täyttää törkiän pieksemisen kriteerit.
Munkkikselle nou dänks.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huh huh, olipas yö, tuli poljettua useampi tunti tummaa ja tulista (Felt)   :Kieli pitkällä: . 

Tänään pitänee käydä ottamassa ensi tuntuma eilen valmistuneeseen am-henkiseen takajäykkään. Toivottavasti kyyti ei ole liian julmaan, kun valmiiksi kolottaa jo joka paikkaa.

----------


## PMT

Kiitokset PaH,selle hienosta lenkistä . oli paljon uutta polkua hyviä ylämäkiä ja alamäli', on se vvaan kumma kun nuo ylämäet syö miestä mitä pitemmälle matkajatkui.
55.97 näytti mulla matkamittari kotoota kotiin vaikka Ylästöstä oikaisin kotiin olis siinä tullut muutamakm enemmänjos ois ylästön kautta ajanut Pitkäkoskelle ja sieltä kotiin.mutten kuitenkaan kerinnyt 3kotiin kuten olin sanonut. Hieno ilma kuunasi lenkin.

----------


## Rölli Peikko

Kiitokset lenkistä PaH. Uusia polkuja tuli opittua. Mun mittariin tuli 41,5 km ylästöstä ylästöön.

----------


## PaH

Tnx & anteeks munkin puolesta. Olin jo ysin startilla haltiavuoren ja ukrainan jälkeen suuntaamassa länteen, mut tuli kummiskin mieleen kurvata Munkkikselle tsekkaamaan oliskos joku mielenhäiriössä eksyny lähtöruutuun. Ja perhana, kaimakin siellä kaiveli lähtökuoppia Rölli seuranaan. Nautimma sivistyneesti kaffet ja lähdettiin länteen. Malminkartanon bermudametsä meinas jo meidät erkaannuttaa mut halootin pelasti. Ajetiin Leppävaaran kulmille ja sieltä alternatiivireittejä kohti pohjoista. Askiston itäisemmällä baanalla yhytimme joukon oikeita maastopyöräilijöitä jotka huijasimme katteettomilla lupauksilla mukaamme kohti örkkiniityn mäkiä. Yhden umpiperän ajatin vahingossa, tsori. Oikeet maastopyöräilijät erkaantu vihdintien varressa kun met kurvasimma odinlammen oikopolulle. 

Hyvä lenkura. Noilla lähipolkujen sakkokierroksilla juurikin 6h.

aiJuu. kotonassa kun tarkemmin katsoin käsivartta niin siin olikin kaksi pistojälkee sentin välein. Perhanan stydiks on käyny noihen maa-amppareiden erite.

----------


## elasto

> Sunnuntaina ajelen polkuja Laaksosta Ylästöön. Startti klo 14.00 siitä lasten liikennekaupungin portilta. Saa liittyä seuraksi jos ketään kiinnostaa.



Ei ilmestynyt ketään täältä tänne mukaan, mutta kaverin kanssa ajeltiin mukava noin 43km lenkki hienossa säässä.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ihan asiallinen toi Korson rata, 3 kertaa jaksoin kiertää ja sit tuli pimeetä ja happi loppu.

----------


## AinaVanteilla

> Askiston itäisemmällä baanalla yhytimme joukon oikeita maastopyöräilijöitä jotka huijasimme katteettomilla lupauksilla mukaamme kohti örkkiniityn mäkiä. Yhden umpiperän ajatin vahingossa, tsori. Oikeet maastopyöräilijät erkaantu vihdintien varressa kun met kurvasimma odinlammen oikopolulle..



Joo ja.. noh kerta se on ensimmäinenkin kun joku sanoo oikeaksi maastopyörälijäksi.. Oli kivoja noi näyttämäsi pätkät ja umpiperät kuuluu asiaan, kiitos vielä kerran. Me tosiaan hiivittiin Askiston kaltsien kautta kohti lepuskia imemään ämpäreistä pillillä gaynomaxia tai mitä niitä urheilujuomia nyt on. 

Tervesin: Vihree oranki

----------


## uffe28

Toinen "oikeista maastopyöräilijöistä" kiittää uudesta lähes siniverisestä arvonimestä  :Hymy:  Kiitos myös uusista poluista!

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna syväoja sightseeing alkaen kello 15:30. Lähtö meiltä.

----------


## kmw

^Hep........

----------


## Shimaani

Eipä tää ennättännä vaan ei olis jaksanukkaan, jalat on ihan tyhjät.  Se keskiviikkoehtoon riekkuminen oli ns. kokonaisvaltaista rasitusta.
*vanhamio*

----------


## marco1

> Eipä tää ennättännä



Mie ehin mutta perillä huomasin että alla on väärä pyörä. Muut jatkoi banjojen soidessa metsään ja minä viivojen vetämistä huonossa seurassa.

----------


## Shimaani

Kyllä viivan vetäminen on välillä ihan paikallaan. :Cool:

----------


## kmw

Kiits vedosta alkuasukkaalle. Sangen maukasta settiä. 

Löytyi vain hyvää juurakkoa, pahaa ei ollenkaan. Tommosilla möykkyisillä poluilla pääsee hyvin flow-tilaan kun on aivot on ihan tyhjät muista ajatuksista.

Pahiksen vaihdepyörä on livenä varsin päheä.


@odottakaa. Jatkaa vaan ittensä kurittamista. Kehitys  vain kehittyy vain  kehittymällä *kryptinen virnistävä hymiö*


edith. valkokuvat näkyviin, pliis.

----------


## mutanaama

Muutama kuva sattu tarttumaan piille:

jotainnii sorkkaeläimii ja sitten kolme kaurista



Ja sitten uutta maisemaa



Aikuisnäön yksi huono puoli on se, ettei tosta näytöstä näje yhtään mitä on kuvaamassa.

----------


## PaH

tnx & anteex munkin pualesta - harvoin pääsee ajamaan noin uusilla poluilla 





> ...Pahiksen vaihdepyörä on livenä varsin päheä...



Ei se ollu päheä. Tuntu ihan vaihdepöörältä. Nakkasin himaan päästyäni siihen jäykän keulan takaisin ja vajaan tunnin testisession perusteella hupaisuuskerroin kasvoi merkittävästi. Häätyy noille vaihdevimpauttimille antaa vielä mahdollisuus jokusen lisäsession muodossa, mut nytten tuntuu siltä et aika äkkiä tosta katoaa 8 vaihdetta.

----------


## mutanaama

> tnx & anteex munkin pualesta - harvoin pääsee ajamaan noin uusilla poluilla 
> ...



Nii, ja edettiinhän me ihan hyvin polun vieressäkin  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä kävin Akan™ kanssa läskeilemässä SexLaken maastoissa. Tuo läski on vallan hjüvä laitos hitaalle ja kokemattomalle kuskille.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mä kävin Akan™ kanssa läskeilemässä SexLaken maastoissa. Tuo läski on vallan hjüvä laitos hitaalle ja kokemattomalle kuskille.



Kyl mä sen tiedän, mutta miten se sopi rouvalle?

----------


## HC Andersen

Se oli vallan passeli, kiitos vaan rungosta :hat:

----------


## marco1

2 asiaa selvis tänään:
- maunula-käpylä-taiski-patola kierretään ihan syystäkin vastapäivään, toistepäin paljon tylsempi
- huolimaton välitysten säätäjä + The Viipottimen perägeometria + kovaa ajettu monttu ylämäkeen  = rupelilla oleva takavaihtaja

Seura eilistäkin huonompaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kuntoilija sai vissiin sen verta pahat pöpöt viime lauantain yöpoljennasta, jotta uskalsi ottaa ensi savut vasta tänä iltana Onni Wannin 456 evo II takajäykästä.

Mikään keijukainen tuo "titanium look alike" ei ole, runko n. 2,5 kg, keula n. 2 kg, kiekot n. 2kg eli kokonaispaino taitaa olla pitkälle päälle 13 kg. Kävin ajamassa kaikki lähimetsän pahimmat juurakot ja kivikot ja olin yllättynyt kuinka mukavasti se eteni. Kaikki samat paikat pystyin tuolla ajamaan mitä olen täpärillä mennyt. Osansa on varmasti leveillä vanteilla ja  2,4" tubeless kumeilla. Selän kestämistä vähän pelkäsin, mutta hyvin tuntui kestävän. Mielestäni pystyin tuolla ajamaan täysin samaa vauhtia kuin täpärillä eli hidasta kruisinkivauhtia, mutta saa nähdä millaiseksi ankkuriksi tuon kanssa setälenkillä jää.

Nyt tuntuu, että varovaiselle ja vaarallisia tilanteita välttävälle Kuntoilijalle, ei enää täpäriä tule vaan seuraava maastoon hankittava laite olisi muoviläski.

----------


## juminy

Ilmottele kun kyllästyt siihen jäykkäperään - puolisen vuotta - ja mä voin ostaa sen sitte. Tuskin se mullakaan pitkään viipyy, semmonen vuosi tuntuu olevan noiden kierrätyskelposten fillareiden kanssa aika tyypillinen. Mites, myikkö Turnerin pois? Mullon ollu toi yksvaihteinen täysjäykkä ajossa viime aikoina ja olihan hauska paukutella tänään El Guapolla vaihteeks.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos isompia alumiiniosia meinaa lipeällä siistiä, niin kandee tehdä se hyvin tuuletetussa paikassa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> mä voin ostaa sen sitte. Mites, myikkö Turnerin pois?



Et voi ostaa kun 16" on sulle liian pieni runko. Tuo Evo II on kyllä nätimpi runko kuin vanha 456. Takakolmio on siro. Turnerin runko on laatikossa ja siirretty reserviin. Voi olla, että laitan myyntiin tai sitten en. Riippunee siitä miten 456 palvelee vai kyllästynkö siihen kuten väität :Kieli pitkällä: . 
Vähän on kyllä tänä suvena purassut pahasti tuon valkoisen viivan seuranta ja seuraava peli saattaa liittyä siihen tai sitten ei. Tuo nykyinen maantie Feltin runko on ihan oikeasti hyvä, jäykkä ja kuitenkin mukava eli mulle ihan riittävä laite. Mutta hankintakiima ja plussa merkkinen saldo tilillä on paha yhdistelmä.   :Leveä hymy: 

Kuis kävi Mutis, pää kipeä vai oikein tuliko oikein paukku.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei mitään käyny, kaikki on ihan ok, käry oli vaan aika paha. Oli essut ja suojat silmillä, ja tuuletinkin päällä, mut sen teho ei riittänyt, kun koko kampi kiehu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa Keskuspuisto erilainen keinovalossa kuin luonnonvalossa, koiria juoksutin Pitkäkoski, Paloheinä, Haltiala, Torpparinmäki akselilla reilun tunnin ajan.

----------


## juminy

> Et voi ostaa kun 16" on sulle liian pieni runko.



Peut-être, peut-être pas. Olin vähän vailla sen kokosta kesäkautta, mutta eihän niitä mistään ja seize pouce mmmbopikin sattu menemään ohi tosa kesällä. Että ilmoittele vaan...

----------


## mutanaama

Padam, tänään aattelin kurvailla munkkiksen ohi siinä viiden hujakoilla, yksi beargrease testi olis viideltä, eli varmaankin varttia yli lähen taapertamaan horjuen metsään.

----------


## marco1

Tänään ei pysty. Ilman OmegasWeiviäkin saan arvion päivän kunnosta: fitnesslevel

Posetiivistä se että lähipäivien rimpuilut tuntuu eniten läskeissä eikä risassa koivessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taidan minäkin, mikäli ei sada, mennä puolijäykällä häiritsemään metsän eloa tosin vasta joskus klo 18.00 jälkeen ja valot päässä tottakai.

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt perke** mitään puolijäykkiä esitellä. Häpeä

----------


## HC Andersen

Onneksi olen sen verran nuori että voin vedellä täysjäykällä.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää on viime aikoina elämöinyt metsässä (ja työmatkalla) enimmäkseen täysjäykällä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hyvin tuli puolijäykällä sohittua pitkin ja poikin Ylästön metsiä :Kieli pitkällä: . Syksyn toinen valopäälenkki ja ensimmäinen metsän puolella. Eipä ollu ruuhkaa yksin sai polkuja käyttää.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tää on viime aikoina elämöinyt metsässä (ja työmatkalla) enimmäkseen täysjäykällä.



Tää on tullut siihen ikään että enään ei pysty jokaista varvia tuuppaamaan täysjäykällä, joka toinen on pakosti täysveltto.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä kipasin laaksossa ja takasin, kovasti oli ruuhkaa keskuspuistossa. Ainakin kymmenkunta maastohyrräilijää ajeli vastaan, ohitse ja ohitin. Kasin aikaan oli jo todella valoillekin tarvetta. Karvan yli 60km, josta maastoa noin puolet. Tuntu ihan lenkiltä.

----------


## apa

määki kävin läähättämässä maunulan hujakoilla noin 17-19 välillä, mutta eipä törmäilty

----------


## St0neyNut1

Kävästiin meekin tääl landella eilen vähä ulkoilemassa. Minä, Ruohonet80 ja Zippo. Viime viikko menikin taudin kourissa ja eilinen tykitys vauhdilla vedetty lenkki tyhjensi viimeset limat keuhkoista. Meille tuli semmonen perus 25km. Oli mukavaa välillä ajaa vaan polkuja niin perkuleen lujaa ja jättää ylimääräset kikkailut pois. Minä ja Zippo päästiin heti tutkimaan Ruohonet80 Stereo 4:sta mahdollisien huolto toimenpiteiden varalle ja hyvä listahan siitä synty  :Hymy:  Noo eipä tässä kauan meneku pääsee taas tekemään vuosihuollon pyörälleku ulkona sataa vettä tai lunta viikon putkeen.

----------


## marco1

Shimun fanipaidat on tullut myyntiin: http://www.great-rock.co.uk/shop/chin-up-t-shirt/ / http://www.great-rock.co.uk/shop/chin-up-hoody/

Interbike-kuulumisia: Fat e-bike (Felt): Felt's European Product Manager, responded, "It's for the 50+ crowd. And nerds." 
Kuulostaa hyvältä, count me in.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mulle ei oikein koskaan ole täysin auennut tuo tubeless-homman autuus ennen kuin nyt, takajäykällä olisi tullut arviolta 5 kpl:ta snakebiteä takasisuriin kahden lenkin jälkeen. Tubeleksen edut siis ovat ilmeiset puolijäykkä ja kokojäykkä kuskille.

Mulle tuli vähän samanlainen upea fiilis, kun laskin vesijohtoputkella Ylästön sähkölinjan mäkiä, kun katsoessä youtuubista noita ammatilaisten  hard tail kaahailuja.  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## marco1

Mites oktoberfest, kalliobaana, bay city safarit sun muut?

----------


## Shimaani

Tää on paksujunan jarruvaununa Fiesta Oktjaberskajassa.  Lahren safari heilautti kiinnostusmittarinviisarin kaakkoon mutkun kunto on ihan pa$ka. Ehkä kuitennii.
*tuumimio*

----------


## kmw

Oktooperiin aattelin mennä. Muita en ole vielä pohtinut.

----------


## mutanaama

Pe-la ajetaan räyskälässä, su ehkä myrtsissä jos sää (vaimo) sallii

----------


## PaH

> Mites oktoberfest, kalliobaana, bay city safarit sun muut?



Lohja lievässä harkinnassa, kalliobaanan oon ajanu jo viidesti tai kuudesti tänä suvena joten se alkaa piisata mut krampin safari näillä näkymin joujou. Jos 5.10. oon ehjänä (enempi kun ny) niin yks sopii kuljettimeen härveleineen. 

Huomenna larstaina kukaan missään mitään?

----------


## ellmeri

Tossa kun oon ajellu ja laitellu Ellswöörtin herkkään kuntoon mutta roppa on renannu ja kävin lääkärillä spiidaamassa vaivojani niin hää kuvaili ja väänteli ja rönkkenillä ja ultralla uteli mikä siellä miehessä mättää niin olkapäät menee uusix,revenneet kalvot ja rantheet paskana jne kaikkee pientä,eli taitaa olla nää ajot nyt tässä ja piretään vuoden taukoa jne..

----------


## marco1

Olenkos minä missannut jotain tuosta Lahdesta kun siihen suhtaudutaan noin suurella kunnioituksella? Joku ilmoittautuminen/raja heillä näyttää kans olevan, katellaan lähempänä. Näköjään minullakin Oktoberi arvonnassa päällekkäisen varauksen vuoksi mutta tutkaillaan.

Koittakaas rikkinäiset parantua, onhan Raggarimarketin lihatiskillä kiinnitetty minunkin irto-osat jo pariiin otteeseen (kunnossa ei olla, koipea särkenyt tauotta elokuusta asti mutta pystyy ajamaan) Viipottimessa takavaihtajamurheita mutta uutta osaa on tulossa (keula- ja takaiskarivaivoja ei enää edes lasketa).

----------


## ellmeri

Olikos @Pahiksella sellanen stemmi johon saa stongan siihen haarukanputken päälle jotenkin suoraan ja vielä öweri koolle?

Jostain pitäis sellanen hommata kun saa kädet/olkapäät kuntoon tai sitten vaan laitettava joposta easy-rider mallinen ohjaamo.

----------


## PaH

^ nysimmät stemmit mullon vassakuussa 30mm ja fätbäkissä 40mm; molemmat Syntacen Megaforceja. Tuota 30stä lyhyempiä saa jo etsiä - Mondraakkerilla on kai 15mm ja 25mm, mutten tiedä saako niitä muuten kun ostamalla pyörän kylkiäisenä - Tarmo tietää. Jos tota nysää haluat testata niin kylä sen tosta irti saa.

Kilkutin kävi tänään(kin) ulkoilemassa ihan pidemmän kaavan kautta. Ekan vartin jälkeen kuskilla riitti vielä enerkiaa kaivaa kamera esille.

----------


## marco1

Olisihan tuo metsän kutsu houkuttanut vaan kun Pyyn remppa jäi eilen vähän vaiheeseen niin oli sitten taivuttava maantielle. Löysin kotio onneksi 2,5h kohdalla kun selkä ei kestä yli kahden tunnin kurmootusta.
Arki-iltana jotain valopääpöljäilyä jos ehdin käydä pyöränosakaupalla.

Zee rd tosiaan laakista vainaaksi kun liian lyhyt ketju nykäisi vaihtajan ja korvakkeen rupelille.

@Pah: miltä kiinankuitujen laatu vaikuttaa?

----------


## ellmeri

Täks! vastauksesta,täytyy Tarmolla käywä kyselemässä,ei tässä hätä oo ootellaan olkapää leikkauksia monikossa ja ehkä laitethan rantheet samalla kuntoon että voi taas harrastaa willarointia.

----------


## PaH

> @Pah: miltä kiinankuitujen laatu vaikuttaa?



Noi on Superstarin AM-kehät, ei LBt. Kiinan osuus on mysteeri. Approx 20h jälkeen ei naristavaa; sisäleveys ~25mm ja noilla DT:n 240S-navoilla + 32kpl CX-raytä + kierroksella gorillaa + stanin UST-venttiileillä paino ~1500g / setti. Eivät tykkää huonoo reilun metrin dropista tasaselle kalliolle ja parin sadan gramman vähennyksen tuntee ajossa. Jäykkyyyden tuntee - voi ajaa renkaan levyiselle hyllylle kurvassa ja kumpikin kiakko kulkee millilleen samaa jälkee.
Eioo herkät burbbimaan, kokeillu noissa nyt 6 eri TLR/UST- kumia ja kaikki on noussu viim 2barissa mut niiden irtisaantiin ei meinaa sormivoima piisata. 

Jos noi jatkossa osoittautuu paskoiks, jää käteen ainakin soivat navat. Parin vuoden takuun kehille kummiskin antavat. 

Btw - DerGuide on paljon fiksumpi ohjuri kun MRP:t. Se MRP:n rissa kesti mulla 3-4kk, taitaa olla viides menossa ...


Edit: eka tarkoite oli ottaa pelkät kehät ja kasauttaa vastaava satsi Epulla, mut laiskiinnuin pinnojen pituuden arpomiseen ja otin setin valmiina.

----------


## marco1

Niin joo, olihan tuosta merkistä puhetta pari vkoa sitten, ajattelin jotain kinlin tms juttuja kun ei logot näyttäneet tutuilta. Onkos nuo Superin vai paikallisen gurun kasaamat, parikymmentä tuntia ajoa kertonee jo kasauksen onnistuneen.

----------


## juminy

Veikkaan, että tästä on klikattu: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/produ...roducts_id=792

Emmä mitn. tiedä, eksyin tänne noiden kuitukehien tuomana, mut laantu jo, maksaa melkein saman kuin mun pyörä ja vanhat Flowt ja 823:t pyörii vielä pitkään, luulisin.

----------


## marco1

Laitoin ostoslistalle, edellä on tosin aika monta riviä... Ykkösenä hampaat  :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Btw - DerGuide on paljon fiksumpi ohjuri kun MRP:t. Se MRP:n rissa kesti mulla 3-4kk, taitaa olla viides menossa ...



Nyt heräs kiinnostus. Mikäs siin MRP:n rissas hajos? Kun itellä tuon E13 ohjurin rissa ollu kiinni jo kaks vuotta ja ei vielkää näytä et tarttis uusia.

----------


## PaH

> Mikäs siin MRP:n rissas hajos?



Laakeri. Alkaa pyöriä nihkeemmin ajan myötä ja kun jumittaa tarpeeks, kuluu koko rissa piparkakun muotoiseks.
MRP vaihto laakerin jossain välissä toisenlaiseen, vanhemmat eivät sietäneet ketjuöljyjä. Mut eipä nuo oo kestäny uudemmatkaan juurikaan paremmin. Oli mulla siinä yks e13:n rissakin, kuoli sekin.

----------


## mutanaama

Ne ei oo varmaan tehty noille sun kilometreille, joita taitaa tälleen kesässä tulla melko monta tuhatta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voe mahroton, Pahiksen hipo ($$$) maastokuitukiekot on kevyemmät, kuin omat suht kevyinä pitämäni maantiekiekot. Ottaa kevyen lompakon ja vesijohtoputkihässäkän kainaloon ja painuu kuusen taakse surkeilemaan.   :Kieli pitkällä:  Mun kaikki maastokiekot painaa ~ 2 kg, enkä edes uskalla mistään dropista ajaa. No ompa ainakin pysyneet suorana.    

ps. Ajoin launtain ehtoona takajäykällä  maantiellä 56 km ja alla oli Hans Dampfit reilulla 2 bar paineilla. Musta ne rullas ihan ok, kun keskarikin oli reilu 21 km/h ja meno oli leppoisaa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Laakeri. Alkaa pyöriä nihkeemmin ajan myötä ja kun jumittaa tarpeeks, kuluu koko rissa piparkakun muotoiseks.
> MRP vaihto laakerin jossain välissä toisenlaiseen, vanhemmat eivät sietäneet ketjuöljyjä. Mut eipä nuo oo kestäny uudemmatkaan juurikaan paremmin. Oli mulla siinä yks e13:n rissakin, kuoli sekin.



Hyvä tietää noista MRP:n rissoista, et tuppaavat hajoomaan. Ai on menny sul e13 rissa kanssa. Noh kai mul on käyny mäihä tuon oman kanssa ku hyvin pelittää vielkin. Onhan tuo ohjuri kait vanhempikin, mut itel ollu käytös about kaks vuot. Nii no kyllähän ne kilsat vaikuttaa tietty kaikkeen kulumiseen. Oon vaan ite ihmetelly et millon se tarttis vaihtaa  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Karpoonimyrkytys ja ylimääräiset puolitoistatuumaa renkaissa kuuskertaisella äänennopeudella., hyi hyi Larun raitin piipahdettu siis, Synticiä kiekkojakin hyllyssä. 
Taidan keskittyä oman vintage-mallin (2010) pitämiseen ajokuntoisena.

----------


## PaH

> Karpoonimyrkytys ja ylimääräiset puolitoistatuumaa renkaissa kuuskertaisella äänennopeudella., hyi hyi Larun raitin piipahdettu siis, Synticiä kiekkojakin hyllyssä. 
> Taidan keskittyä oman vintage-mallin (2010) pitämiseen ajokuntoisena.



Ei ne oikeesti oo tuumia, puolitoista senttiä lie lähempänä. Mullei oo karpoonikuumetta, ainua karpooniosa jota en pidemmässä käytössä oo saanu särki on ollu noi synticen tangot. Oon kyllä vaivihkaisesti antanu mr knollyn ymmärtää et sikäli kun aikaansaavat 26" karboonirungon öbaut chilcottimen tai endon geometrioilla ja 4x4 perällä ja puoli kiloa keveempänä ku noi, niin heillä olis asiakas. Ton välikoon (ihan yhtälailla kun 29":n) wiisautta en oo sisäistäny - mitä niiillä voi ajaa mihin 26" ei vaan pysty? 

Harkihin joskus noita synticiä kiakkoja. Mut 20 / 12x142 on noissa semmonen yhdistelmä, et leveydelle tulee painoa. Mahtaako se vapaaratas äännellä miten noissa? Kipuraja kulkee I9:n tasossa.

----------


## marco1

> Mahtaako se vapaaratas äännellä miten noissa? Kipuraja kulkee I9:n tasossa.



Aika terävä raksutus kädessä pyöräyttäessä, noihin iiYseihin en osaa verrata, Hopea hiljaisempi kenties.

Välikoko tulee väkisin, oli hyvä tai ei, haluttiin tai ei.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Ton välikoon (ihan yhtälailla kun 29":n) wiisautta en oo sisäistäny - mitä niiillä voi ajaa mihin 26" ei vaan pysty?




Halvatun hyvä, että oikea ajomies (Kuntolijan mustassa kirjassa on muutama setämies tässä kategoriassa) toteaa tämän, eikä anna markkinamiesten kouhotuksen vaikuttaa.

----------


## TimoF

> Noi on Superstarin AM-kehät



Noista miä ehkä oon vähän haaveillu, tai sit Synticistä. Jälkimmäisiä vaan kuulemma lommotettiin useampia Tahkon enskassa, ja oikomista vaati myös omat Alexit...

Mitenkähän noi kestäis väärinkäyttöä, vai pitäskö opetella ajamaan ennenku ees harkitsee kuitukiekkojen hankkimista  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## elasto

> Halvatun hyvä, että oikea ajomies (Kuntolijan mustassa kirjassa on muutama setämies tässä kategoriassa) toteaa tämän, eikä anna markkinamiesten kouhotuksen vaikuttaa.



Todellakin! Mukava kuulla kommentteja kokeneilta ajomiehiltä, eikä aina vaan kuunnella markkinamiesten ylistyksiä kaikesta uudesta mitä pitää saada vaan myytyä. Itse ainakin arvostan pahiksen kokemusta ja tietämystä fillarointiin liittyvissä asioissa suuresti.

Siitä tulikin mieleen pahikselle osoitettu kysymykseni:

Mitä renkaita (26") suosittelisit mulle täpäriin syksyn märkiin ja limaisiin juureksiin & kiveksiin? Mulla on kahdet kiekot siihen, joten toisissa on ihan kunnon rullatirallatirenkaat ja toisissa voisin pitää jotain oikeasti pitävää paria edellä mainittuihin olosuhteisiin. Talvella niillä ei tarvitse ajaa, joten olisivat vain kevään ja syksyn plussakeleille märkään maastoon. Ihan perus lenkkiajoa kuitenkin, eli mihinkään älyttömiin DH-renkaisiin ei ehkä tarvitse lähteä kun polkeakin pitäisi eteenpäin, mutta selkeesti saa mennä pito rullaavuuden edelle. Tuossa Spessussa on suhteellisen tilava haarukka, joten suhteellisen muhkuakin rengasta sinne menee tarvittaessa. Tällä hetkellä näissä mun kakkoskiekoissa pyörii "pitävämpänä" rengasparina edessä Spessun Butcher Control 2,3" 50a ja takana Spessun Purgatory Control 2,3" 60a/50a. Pitävempiäkin renkaita varmaan olisi, mutta mitkä?

Mitä oot mieltä seuraavista vaihtoehdoista:

- Maxxis Ardent
- Schwalbe Hans Dampf Trailstar
- On One Smörgåsbord / Chunky Monkey Trail Extreme (tai kenties Chunky Monkey molempiin päihin) ?

----------


## marco1

> Mitä oot mieltä seuraavista vaihtoehdoista:- Maxxis Ardent- Schwalbe Hans Dampf Trailstar- On One Smörgåsbord / Chunky Monkey Trail Extreme (tai kenties Chunky Monkey molempiin päihin) ?



Minulta ei kysytty mutta on ollut nuo kaikki ajossa... Joista jäljellä on vaan On-onet (CM+S) ja toisilla kiekoilla Bontyn XR4 Teamit. 

Pointtina ehkä löytää omaan ajotapaan ja ajomaastoon sopivat renkaat monesta toimivasta vaihtoehdosta. HD:t on monelle toimivat mutta jostain syystä lippasin niillä ja toisaalta ne ei tuntuneet toimivan vauhdissa pohjoisen reissulla. Ardentit ei toimi mulla kun en osaa pitää pyörää suorassa ja rohkeus ei riitä reunanappuloiden hyödyntämiseen.

----------


## PaH

No **ttu; on tää heleppoo - hankkii hiilarikiakot niin saa ajomiehen maineen (tähän se hyymiö ny)

@TimoF  - nuin vähillä ajoilla ku mulla en arvaa suositella tai olla  suosittelematta, jos noi on ehjät vielä ens keväänä niin sit annan yhden  puoltoäänen. En olis ehken lähteny ekana(?) noita täällä testaamaan,  mut jos ne on kestäny MPi:n pulskempaa ajoo jo tovin niin kait ne  tämmösellä kukkakepillä tovin kestää.

@elasto - mun kontribuutio  juureksissa + kiveksissä toimivan renkaan löytämiseen sulle tai jollekin  muulle (kun ittelleni) ei oo kovin arvokas, tsori. Limaiset juuret ja  japskalla kuorrutetut babyhead- kivekset ovat alustana sellainen, et se  nimenomainen rengas ei oo kun yks kolmasosa siitä yhtälöstä - tarvittava  rengaspaine on se toinen (= alin käyttökelpoinen paine sun painolla  jolla kummi ei taitu alle ja jolla vanne ei oo vekeillä) ja perän/  iskarin toiminta on se viiminen osatekijä (ts. jos iskari + perä toimii  niin et se pitää kumin alustassa kii, niin vähempikin pito riiittää ja  jos perä irtoo polkiessa pohjasta niin mikään ei pidä...)

Tässä jotain havaintoja miten noi kombot mulla toimii / ei toimi ja valistunut arvaus miten muilla -
-  Ardent - ajanut 2.25" UST / 2.4" normi ja EXO / 2.6" / Race - kuivalla  jees, mut en tykkää märällä enkä kalliolla pl. tuo 2.6" - märässä ei  loista ja kovalla sivunappula taittuu alta nosta kaikista. Toimii hyvin  29" takana kun kääntää väärinpäin. 
- HD trailstaarisena - mulla  kevyenä ei toimi takana, jos painoa olis 10-15kg enempi niin ehkä  toimis, jos liikaa yli niin nappulat strippautuu irti - on nytkin  etusena kiekoissa joilla äsken ajelin vajaan parituntisen, Pacestarista  en tykänny ja SG on turhan stydi mulle
- Tsankimanki / Voileipäpöytä  TrailExtremenä - ajellu molemmilla sekä 26" että 29" kokoisina; CM on  hyvä kummassakin koossa; pito myös märässä ok mut viistonappulan  mataluus ei tarjoo ultimate-pitoa. SGB on pliisumpi, enempi kuivemmalle  ja kevyempään maastoon. 

Noista itse kelpuutaisin jatkoon tässä  sarjassa 2.6" Ardentin (sen taittuvan, jos semmosen jostain löytää),  CM:n nimeenomaan tuolla TE-seoksella ja HD:n. Pois heittäisin kaikki  muut Ardentit, SGB:n ja muut HD:t. Mut siellä jatkossa olis (mulla)  WTB:n Vigilante AM TCS, Kendan Nexcavator (paras takakumi juurakkoihin  minkä tiedän, mut ei loista kivikossa...shit), Maxxiksen HR II 3C TLR ja  Minion 2.3 TLR 3C ja tuo Marcon mainitsema Bontyn XR4 Team Issue,  samoin kun FR4. Schwalben tuleva Magic Mary on speksien mukaan hyvä,  niinkus on trailstaarinen Muddy Marykin. Siitä se nallekarkkikuminen  versio on sit jo overkill - ei tartte jarruja ees alamäjessä. Fät  alpertti ei oo mulla koskaan oikein toiminu, samasta syystä ku toi HD -  paino ei riitä ajopaineilla painamaan tarpeeks monta nappulaa alustaan  kiinni ja ne vähät vetkuu sit alla..)

Häätyy ny vielä todeta et oon kokeillu liki kaikki Panaraaserit, Onzat, Contit ja Spessut, mut eipä noista mikään oo juur vakuuttanu. Noista marginaalimerkeistä Michelin ei tarjoo mitään erikoista tänne märkään, Hutsun uutta HS Toroa en oo testannu ja Intensen hyvätkin märän kelin kumekset tahtoo painaa toista kiloa.

----------


## mutanaama

Melko tyhjentävä vastaus  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Melko tyhjentävä vastaus



Juu ja kehtaa vielä ihmetellä ajomies leimaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kumiukko™ se on.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliskohan pahiksella tarjota jotain eeppistä sunnuntaille?

----------


## PaH

> Oliskohan pahiksella tarjota jotain eeppistä sunnuntaille?



Häätyy kahtoo. Onhan tuo tapana ollu ajella sunnuntaisin itteltään jalat alta. Oliskos semmonen wild wild west-turnee käypä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mikäjottei, täytyy toki ekaks kysyä jos mä saan lähteä ulos.

----------


## elasto

> Melko tyhjentävä vastaus



Todellakin!  :Leveä hymy:  Pitihän se arvata ettei asia ole niin yksinkertainen. Kiitokset pahikselle vinkeistä ja pitää tässä nyt mietiskellä noita vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## JackOja

> ...semmonen wild wild west-turnee käypä?



Mitäs toi meinaa?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mitäs toi meinaa?



Taitaa olla Pitkäkoski-jonnekin Espooseen- ja takas

----------


## PaH

> Taitaa olla Pitkäkoski-jonnekin Espooseen- ja takas



Eiku munkikoski / kurjuus / epsoo  / kurjuus / vanda / kurjuus / takas. Löytyy useita v-ehtoisia reittejä, alle 1k m kokonais-
nousulla ja yli 1k. Löytyy kovaa liukasta pohjaa ja pehmeempää liukasta. Jos innostaa niin löytyy vauhtia ja jos ei innosta,
 niin ajamamma hitaasti. Sadettakin on tilattu. 

Oliks tää ny tarpeeks myyvä  :Cool:

----------


## Shimaani

Koska näillä näkymin olen ei-osallistumassa suntaiseen kimppakuriuuteen niin korvaanko sen täsmätanssimalla räntäsateen reittiviivalle?

----------


## marco1

> Oliks tää ny tarpeeks myyvä



Ostaisin heti mutta la ja su aamupäivät varattu velvollisuuksiin.  Ainakin Ostober ja K-baana osallistuminen mahdotonta kans. Enkä muutenkaan olis lähtenyt Haisulin kanssa liikkeelle.

Äskeisen valotestin aikana monta luontohavaintoa: 1) peura loikki tien yli ennen siltaa meiänpuolella 2) kettu heinän huipulla katteli mun ajamista pää kallellaan 3) teinejä jumppatelineillä kilistelemässä perjantaita unholaan 4) pöriseviä koneita metsässä.
Kummalta tuntui ajaa valojen kanssa pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Hienoltako?

----------


## marco1

En muista enää, Caol Ila ja joku Glen F sanoi nii.

----------


## marco1

Huominen kuluu palloaseman viereisellä kentällä turnausta järjestämässä, siellä on kahvi/pullabuffa kahdeksasta ainakin puoleenpäivään jos sattuu kohdalleen tauon paikaksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mikä on huominen lähtöaika ja millä pyörällä sitä lähtis?

----------


## PaH

^ lahemma kympin pintaan eli sillon kun kaffe + rahkapiirakka on laitettu pimentoon paikallisessa. 
Tää lähtee juustopyörällä, ota se elGuano alle - keskenämme ku taidetaan ajella. 

~ 5 h/ ~50km ässkorpee täysjäykällä tänään alla joten huomisen kuoleman syy ei aineskaan oo vauhti

----------


## HC Andersen

Tulen Guanolla hieman ennen kymppiä munkkikselle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahikselle kiitos mahti koukeroista, nyt on jalat tyhjät. Kotoota kotiin 6 tuntia. Mukana oli myös Teräs-S Krampuksella, hyvin tuo 29+ näytti kulkevan.

----------


## PaH

> ...koukeroista, nyt on jalat tyhjät...



Tällä ne oli tyhjät jo lähtiessä. Vaikka reidet valitti tasaisellakin, vaihde oli aina väärä ja pussimehu maistu pahalta, niin harvoin tähän vuodenaikaan noin kuivilla baanoilla pääsee kurvaileen. Tnx ja anteeks.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Vaikka reidet valitti tasaisellakin...



Eli se vikinä lähtikin sun reisistä eikä jarrulevystä.

----------


## marco1

Väärän kokoisia vaatteita tarjouksesta internetistä, osa 665. XL RaceFacen väijytys-paita on näköjään liian iso minullekin, mahtuis tynnyrin päälle vielä sixpäkki. Tarvisko?

Ilta-ajelua arkena aikeissa, vielä auki minä päivinä.

----------


## PaH

> Eli se vikinä lähtikin sun reisistä eikä jarrulevystä.



Oli siinä vähän syytä sillä kallionkantin muokkaamalla levynreunalla, asettu kun tovin viilasi. Samoin kun larstaina valopetroolissa uitetuilla kettingeillä, jotka jäi sit rasvaamatta. Eniten kitisi kumminkin kuski.

----------


## Teräs-S

> Pahikselle kiitos mahti koukeroista, nyt on jalat tyhjät. Kotoota kotiin 6 tuntia. Mukana oli myös Teräs-S Krampuksella, hyvin tuo 29+ näytti kulkevan.



...Eikä varmasti ollu vika kerta tässä seurueessa. Mainio reitti, hyvä vauhti, leppoisa seura.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantaina meinasin lähteä Porkalaan kikkailemaan sillai leppoisasti, jos keli pysyy tämmöisenä kun nyt on povattu.

----------


## Shimaani

La la laa hyvä idja. Millä kalustolla?

Nimim
_Makkuritikku terävänä_

----------


## HC Andersen

Notkulla    .

----------


## Shimaani

Hmmjaa,
pitää sit viritellä toinen notkutin ajokuntoon.
Olisko pinkki mitä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Täytyykait sekin päästä välillä ulos.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli huominen Porkkala-retkikunta lähtee Vantaalta kl.11 maissa kohti Omsatuntien loppua, perillä ollaan hieman kl.12 jälkeen. Ajo tulee olemaan hitaanpuoleista fiilistelyä ja teknistä sahaamista, makkarat ja tulenteko välineet on myös mukana.

----------


## PaH

^ jos aamusta ahistaa sillai ettei saa ihtiään siirretyks lahtikaupunkiin ämsee kramppailemaan, niin saatan ilmaantua ja porkakkalaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Kun ei porkkalassa näkynä muita Q Hoosee ja mää niin eteneminen oli hidasta randomointia.  Ekan kahen tunnin jälkeen mää uudelleenkeksin kuinka semmottisen täysnotkun kanssa edetään poluilla mut sit olikin kuntopohja jo kovin ohut ja makkurinpaistopaikan huuto kutsuva. Huimat aallot oli ja hirrmupluikkaat kalliot  :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Aika paljon oli tullut tuulenkaatoja Tapaninpäivän myrskyssä, ja joitain polkuja oli sepelöity. Hauskaa oli senkin edestä, täytyy mennä myöhemmin syksyllä uudestaan sinne kokeilemaan miten Fätti sielä menee.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmm.
Skraaduja ja mustelmia tuli taas lisää mutta tekstiilit sälyi ehjinä.
*päätäraapii*

----------


## ellmeri

Jiipee nähty Piwotti-Cupissa Nicolaita ulkoiluttamassa ja kisassa mukana.

----------


## Shimaani

^Ihan oikeesti? Wo - Hoo!

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla ei säilyny tekstiilit ehjänä, pinkkiin sukkaan tuli reikä, *nyyhk!*

----------


## Shimaani

Mulla tuli hauiksen paikalle kaúhia skraadu, mustelmaa odotellen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pääsköhän ne kännikalat kalaan vaiko kalansyötiksi?

----------


## Shimaani

> Pääsköhän ne kännikalat kalaan vaiko kalansyötiksi?



Jaa-a. Molemmat on ihan mahdollisia lopputulemia.

----------


## JiiPee

> Jiipee nähty Piwotti-Cupissa Nicolaita ulkoiluttamassa ja kisassa mukana.



Kiitoksia herroille kannustuksesta, en oikein tunnistanut teitä kun oli niin paljon tekemistä, piti sitten lopussa käydä moikkaamassa. Ekat enskat oli ja ihan tosi tyytyväinen kun kalusto ja ukko ehjänä maalissa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jos joku hullu vielä ajaa metsässä arki-iltana  ja vielä todella lyhyen siirtymän päässä (n. max 10 km) niin voi postata tänne. Mää kyllä pidän kaikki mahdolliset tekosyyt ja säävarauksen, jotta musta ei sitten välttämättä kuitenkaan saa ajoseuraa, joka kyllä voikin olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## marco1

> Jos joku hullu vielä ajaa metsässä arki-iltana  ja vielä todella lyhyen siirtymän päässä (n. max 10 km) niin voi postata tänne. Mää kyllä pidän kaikki mahdolliset tekosyyt ja säävarauksen, jotta musta ei sitten välttämättä kuitenkaan saa ajoseuraa, joka kyllä voikin olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto.



Toki minä käyn mutta syyskiireet on päällä ja kaikki aikataulut töiden jälkeen ahistaa. Helpointa on ollut käydä itsekseen kun on ehtinyt. Nyt vissin ainoa aika jonka vois luvata on torstai-ilta kuudelta, muut on sitten arpapeliä.

Eilen kattelin palokärkeä työssään, tuli vähän omat työt mieleen (lyö otsaa petäjään) mutta niistä jää vähemmän jälkiä kohteeseen.

----------


## vema60

Kukas mua oli käyny työpaikalla kyselemässä? Sen verran harvoin tulee näyttäydyttyä työkavereille, etteivät meinanneet muistaa mun siellä olevankaan. Tänään kävivät sitten varta vasten herättämässä pannuhuoneesta kertoakseen, että mua oli kyselty.

----------


## ellmeri

No nyt en ollu minä.

----------


## PMT

Minähän siellä kävin tankkaamassa ja kysyin että oletko sillä vielä töissä.

----------


## PaH

Huomenna kukaan mitään missään mihinkään aikaan?

----------


## ellmeri

> Huomenna kukaan mitään missään mihinkään aikaan?



Kylpylässä mummon kaa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ahma

> Huomenna kukaan mitään missään mihinkään aikaan?



Ahma S-korvessa noin 9.30-12, pitempään ei pysty kun pitää muksuja kuskata.

----------


## PaH

> Ahma S-korvessa noin 9.30-12, pitempään ei pysty ...



Mistä dr A starttaa ja millä välineellä hää äskorpeaa?

----------


## ahma

> Mistä dr A starttaa ja millä välineellä hää äskorpeaa?



Läskillä tämä nykyään vain ajaa, mutta ei se pyörästä ole kiinni. Ei vain jaksa/uskalla.
Startti joko Östersundomin Siwalta, Landbosta tai jostain muualta. oikeastaan aika sama, Siwa paras.

----------


## PaH

> Läskillä tämä nykyään vain ajaa, mutta ei se pyörästä ole kiinni. Ei vain jaksa/uskalla.
> Startti joko Östersundomin Siwalta, Landbosta tai jostain muualta. oikeastaan aika sama, Siwa paras.



09:30 ja Siwa. Kops. Tulen jollain härvelillä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Huomenna kukaan mitään missään mihinkään aikaan?



Aamupäivä menee luudan varressa, iltapäivä menee ParisuhdePaksuPyöräilessä.

----------


## ahma

> 09:30 ja Siwa. Kops. Tulen jollain härvelillä.



Siistii. Huomiseen.

----------


## ahma

> Aamupäivä menee luudan varressa, iltapäivä menee ParisuhdePaksuPyöräilessä.



PPP?  Mulla on siitä toinen käsitys...

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu, PPP on silkkaa PORNOA  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Shimaani

> Huomenna kukaan mitään missään mihinkään aikaan?



 Ehkäjuu, varsinkin kun syksy on kauneimmillaan.

Nimim.
_Koirainvahtivuoro_

----------


## PaH

> Siistii. Huomiseen.



Tnx idän pikajunalle hyvästä lenkurasta! Jos tota kovempaa olisin joutunu ajamaan niin olis menny jo urheilun puolelle.
Olosuhde oli parasta. 
Koivessa hassunhauska pahka, jääpusseilla laskenu vähän.

----------


## ahma

> Tnx idän pikajunalle hyvästä lenkurasta! Jos tota kovempaa olisin joutunu ajamaan niin olis menny jo urheilun puolelle.
> Olosuhde oli parasta. 
> Koivessa hassunhauska pahka, jääpusseilla laskenu vähän.



Kiitokset sinne. Syksyn hienoin keli. Kohta saunaan, tuntuu lenkki vieläkin jaloissa vaikkei pahkoja sääreen tullutkaan. Palailen stongasta.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos veli KMW:lle yllärilenkistä. Yhtäkkiä vajaan kilsan päähän kotipoluista oli ilmestynyt reilu 16km lenkki namupolkua +300m asfalttisiirtymää tai jotain. Juurakkoa hyvin vähäsen, kivikkoa silleen sopivasti. Tuota kun muutaman vuoden pitäis yllä, niin eipä tarttis hävetä kotipolkuja. 
Mittarin mukaan nousuakin tuli 250m. Sen linjojen luokse tehty palkintopätkän korkeuseroksi tuo maccina näytti 50m  :Cool: . Mutta toisaalta kyllä sinne noustiinkin, tosin vauhdilla.

----------


## kmw

Hän on hyvä vaan. Ja kiitos tuikun lainasta. Aikaisin jä nopsaan tulee pimeää.

----------


## Shimaani

> .... Yhtäkkiä vajaan kilsan päähän kotipoluista oli ilmestynyt reilu 16km lenkki namupolkua +300m asfalttisiirtymää tai jotain....



 Jufenauta, polunimurin negaatio on siis käynyt Banjolaaksossa™ huba huba.  Huomisaamuiltapäivä menee hakumettässä mut iltapäivemmällä vois jo yrittää aikatauluun hullutteluasovittaa.

----------


## mutanaama

No hemmetti, IP-sopii varmaan mullekin. Olisko tuo vaikka kello 15:00

----------


## Shimaani

Alustavasti siis kello kolome. Lähtöpaikka selvinnee myöhemmälti...

----------


## mutanaama

Jos se olis täällä banjopuiden katveessa.

----------


## Shimaani

Baño laaksossa noin 1500, *kops* 
 Kapianakkinen vai läski?

----------


## mutanaama

Pitää olla pikkasen pläski.

----------


## Shimaani

Niinkummä.... :grin:

----------


## marco1

Lihattomasta lokakuusta huolimatta liha liikkui metsässä risujen piiskattavana... kiittää hän.

----------


## PaH

> Huomenna kukaan mitään missään mihinkään aikaan?

----------


## ahma

Ei pysty lupaamaan. Su aamu?

----------


## PaH

Su aamu sounds rok. Äss-korpeen?

muok: eniveis; tarttee sitä huomennakin

----------


## ahma

> Su aamu sounds rok. Äss-korpeen?
> 
> muok: eniveis; tarttee sitä huomennakin



S-korpi hyvä. Tai Salmenkallio-Ripasaari- Vuosaari- Västersundom. Ihan sama. Siwa klo 9.30 ? Tai sitten voin tulla pois idästä jos halutaan ajaa muualla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä voisin kanssa tulla sunnuntaina Ässkorpeilee.

----------


## PaH

> S-korpi hyvä. Tai Salmenkallio-Ripasaari- Vuosaari- Västersundom. Ihan sama. Siwa klo 9.30 ? Tai sitten voin tulla pois idästä jos halutaan ajaa muualla.



Ässkorpi on parhautta, pysymmä siellä. Paljonkokos drAfmalla on ajoaikaa?

----------


## ahma

> Paljonkokos drAfmalla on ajoaikaa?



Klo 13 pitäisi olla takaisin Siwalla. Ota tanko mukaan jos tulet autolla. Mukava saada HC mukaan, toivottavasti pysyn perässä paremmin kuin radalla...

----------


## PaH

> Klo 13 pitäisi olla takaisin Siwalla. Ota tanko mukaan jos tulet autolla. Mukava saada HC mukaan, toivottavasti pysyn perässä paremmin kuin radalla...



Oukkei. 09:30 ja Suomen Lähikaupan Östersundom- sijainti.
 Taivumme tangoon, nakkaan osion kyytiin. 
Kyl hooceen perässä pysyy, se p*rhana vaan huijaa ku sillon vaihteellinen pöörä. Hyi.

----------


## apa

Tää on kyl komee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_da7E...VU&app=desktop

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä huudan sit aina "perä jää" jos olen tippumassa liian pitkälle taakse.

----------


## kmw

^^no kyllä on!

----------


## Shimaani

> Mä huudan sit aina "perä jää" jos olen tippumassa liian pitkälle taakse.



 Voisinkohan mää patentoida tai treidmarkkaa tuon huudon? Näillä näkymin en ole mukaanlähdössä villiin itään vaikka kiinnostaisi.  Se-kun-asuu-täällä järkkäsi rekkuvahtivuoron tällekin viikonlopulle... *dängmiö*

----------


## PaH

> Ässkorpi on parhautta, pysymmä siellä...



Ja kylä kannatti. Yks parhaista lenkeistä tänä suvena. Tnx seurueelle. 



Oli siellä sit muitakin luontokappaleita -



Olipas kameran mode-valitsin sit pyörähtäny kummaan asentoon. Picasan lisäksi siinä kolmas syy kuvien p*skaan laatuun.

----------


## Shimaani

Kun ei-pääsin phillarilla mehtään niin sit me tassuteltiin Turbonuuskun™ kera koko *piip* päivä pitkin ja poikin KatoavaaMetsää™ ja muuta Julastoa.  Üllättävän vähän oli phillaristeja poluilla :wtf:   Mikähän vaihdevaijjerinkuori olis semmottine jota kannattais ostaa paffilootassa? Värivalintana olis räikeänmusta.....

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei meinannu täysnotkulla pysyä läskien perässä tuolla Ässkorvessa tänään, mut joo keli oli ainakin tooooosi hieno.

----------


## ahma

Hieno kuva tilhistä. Ja hieno oli päivän lenkki. Kiitokset ajoseurasta, paremmaksi ei sunnuntainen aamupäivä juuri voi muuttua.

----------


## mutanaama

Olisin mieluusti vaíhtanut sunnuntaisen krapulan maastohyrräilyyn.

----------


## elasto

Metsässä oli tänään jäätä, hui! Pari heppaakin tuli vastaan, nekin hieman pelotti.

----------


## HC Andersen

Me nähtiin vaan Ässkorvessa hevonpuuppaa sekä hevon jälkiä, jäätäkin oli paikoin mutta TsankiManki piti hyvin.

----------


## ahma

@hoocee: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FSMISUSF...ion_fork_mount

----------


## HC Andersen

^Kiitos, täytyy tilata kun niitä tulee ens kerralla varastoon.

----------


## PaH

Onhan se wähän aikaista huudella näin dorftaina jo, mut oliskos langan satunnaisilla lukijoilla kiinnostusta larstaille joko a) lännen kierrokselle - munkkis-leppävaara-askisto yms-petikko-hima tai b) ässkorpeiluun akselilla kuusis-suo-mäki-mettä-järvi-kuusis? Märkää juurta ja livettävää kivestä lähes riittävästi, sade on tilattu kans. 4-6h riippuen p*skanpuhumiseen käytettävästä ajasta. Startti approx ysi tai ysipuol?

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa, että keskuspuistoon välillä, sieltähän pääsis kesken lenkin poiskin. Anomus täytyy esittää tuolle siipalle.

----------


## kmw

La on Silvolassa VPCX, viesti #23. Olisi aika läskipyöräspesifi rata, uskoisin. Tiedä laitanko pyörääni numerolappua, mutta nakkirimpulapyörien mutarääpiköintiä kannustan ainakin  :Hymy: 

Se lännenkierros sitten joskus toisella kertaa. En ole ite vielä hyvää Petikko-Askisto -reittiä löytänyt.

----------


## Shimaani

Pitää sit vissiin ottaa kaliakoppa mukaan kun lauvantaina lähtee koiran kera iltapäivälenkille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Voisin lähteä lavvantaina läskillä, El Guaposta hajosi mun ensimmäinen/ainoa/viimeinen Specialized osa, kun stemmistä korkkas kierteet ennen 6nm. Uusi on jo matkalla sumujen saarilta.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaahas, etkös sä itsekin todennu noista zpezialised osista, et noukänduu nimetöntä Pahista mukaellen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE=HC Andersen;2117034]stemmistä korkkas kierteet ennen 6nm. /QUOTE]

Ettei vaan sillä "happokylvyllä" olisi jotakin tekemistä alumiinin haurastumisen kanssa.  :Nolous: . 

On niin pirun märkää metsässä, jotta meikä on viihtynyt klv:llä ihan lenkkarit jalassa. Paino piru kävi 82 kilossa, mutta kaksi viikkoa hölkkää takana, niin taas näyttää aamupaino 78 kg. Pitää kohta puolin virittää tuota Fattyä ja hommata jostakin semmoinen trendikäs "ketjutpysyyylhäällä" 30 hampainen etureiska. Onkos tietoa, jotta saako Rallinaaman 30 hampaista jostakin, vai onko ainoa vaihtoehto tilata tuollaineen susihampainen tekele ison veden takaa ?

----------


## kmw

^Ibikessä oli jtkn. Kuntsari soittaa ja kysyy.

----------


## HC Andersen

@ Kuntoilija 

En osaa sanoa happokylvyn vaikutuksista, ehkä vaikuttaa ehkä ei. Nyt tulee seuraavaksi On-Onelta El guapo corto stemmi.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei se vaikuta, jos muistaa huuhdella kylvyn jälkeen. Ne kylvetetään hapossa ennen eloksointiakin.   Huomenna näyttäis satavan ihan tuelta (yli 10mm), joten taidan jättää ajelut väliin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

El Guopo on hyvä, ainakin tankona. Tykästyin siihen niin Läskissä, että nyt on  myös tuossa toisessa Onni Wannissa samanlainen El Guopo tanko ja ranteet tykkää.

----------


## PaH

> ...Märkää juurta ja livettävää kivestä lähes riittävästi, sade on tilattu kans. 4-6h riippuen p*skanpuhumiseen käytettävästä ajasta. Startti approx ysi tai ysipuol?



Emmin ja asetan varauman. Polvi kittuilee. Koetin keulia vauhdilla eilen yhdeltä patilta ja kettinki sano raks just kun polkasin ilmaan. Kerrasta poikki ja polvi stemmin/ tangon kulmaan. G-formi otti enimmät vastaan ja oli ehtoolla ihan ookoo, mut veti vähän jäykäks yön aikana. Pari viikkoa sit vaihdetun YBN:n ketjun oma pikaliitin, toinen tappi ihan keskeltä poikki. 
Jos kestää illalla ajamisen, niin sit kestää huomennakin.

----------


## marco1

En uskalla lähteä liukkaaseen metsään ja toinen yläkäpälä ei toimi kunnolla. Täytyy keskittyä elvytykseen, vuosipäiväkin meni just.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä taidan skipata huomisen kurjistelun ja synkistelen mielummin himassa. Sunnuntaina täytyy vissiin ajaa viimeiset kisat Bemaksiparkissa.

----------


## Shimaani

Aiftn,
Vyöhykkeellähän on yksi ElKuapon anchovis odottamassa asentumistaan johonkin fillariin.  Mihinköhän mää sen meinasin alunperin...?   No, ei o asennuskaliaa jtn ei tänään.

----------


## PaH

> ..Jos kestää illalla ajamisen, niin sit kestää huomennakin.



Ajohan tolla. Munkkis huomenna 09:30. Jollain jonnekin päin. Ja takaisin.

lisuke: saattaapi olla et tää lähtee 1-vee tyhmäpyörällä, notta sillei suhtaumista ...

----------


## PaH

> Munkkis huomenna 09:30. Jollain jonnekin päin. Ja takaisin.



Satoi se sit kumminkin. Naurettavan märkä lenkki.

----------


## mutanaama

Ja tää vaan nuqq murmelin unta, vaikka lupas tulla paikalle :Vihainen: . Ilmeisesti parin viikon univelat vaan vaati kuittaamisen.

----------


## Marsusram

> Satoi se sit kumminkin. Naurettavan märkä lenkki.



Iltapäivällä oli vaan mukavan kosteata, kumihanskat sormikkaiden päällä.

----------


## Shimaani

Satoipa hyvinnii koko sen ajan mitä olin Turbonuuskun™ kera lenkillä ja sade *piip* loppusis 5min ennen kotiovea.

Muok: Aijjuu - hävitin alkuviikosta kalikkani kaivantoon ja sen mukana meni kaikki hölötinnumerot ja ovat varmasti syvällä. Hain neiti souneralta uuden lutikan [sama numero] minkä taatta kaino pyyntö: laittakaa omanne ässämässänä että tiiän vastaa jos vaikka joskus lenkillepääsis. *hattuanostaa*

----------


## HC Andersen

> Satoi se sit kumminkin. Naurettavan märkä lenkki.



^Tänään illalla oli myös samat olosuhteet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

> ^Tänään illalla oli myös samat olosuhteet



Niinpäs oli. Testasin.

----------


## PaH

Metsässä on märkää. Ja pliukasta. Kurjaa.
Huomenna lorjantaina kukaan minnekään milloinkaan?

----------


## HC Andersen

Me lähdetään Ässän kanssa Munqqikselta 13.30 ajamaan jonnekin hyvin hitaasti ja kankeesti.

----------


## mutanaama

Sukulaisia tulossa kyläilemään ja pitää mukamas siivota.

----------


## HC Andersen

^ Senhän takia miehellä on tuo vaimo.

----------


## Shimaani

Mutiksella on selvästi liikaa sukulaisia kun niitä ravaa koko ajan nurkissa siivoututtamassa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

Vois käydä huomenna vähän pyörää ulkoiluttamassa aamusta. Tällä ajotuntumalla en taida pysyä kenenkään perässä enkä edellä joten tervehditään ja jatketaan eri suuntiin jos metsässä nähdään...
Ajaminen olis kyllä enemmänkin pop muuten mutta a) muistikuvat Peijaksen pöperöistä ovat vielä turhan elävät näin syysliukkailla b) Viipot Viisseiskasta pitäis päivittää keula, iskari, tanko, stemi ja upgradata puolet voimansiirrosta joka nyt ei oikein hotsita kun annoin yhden Devillen verran rahaa hamppilääkärille.
Ranka oikaistiin tänään Pasilassa joten fjiilis on muuten huva.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Perässä pysyy aina mutta etäisyys se vaihtelee :-)

----------


## mutanaama

> Mutiksella on selvästi liikaa sukulaisia kun niitä ravaa koko ajan nurkissa siivoututtamassa



Tai likaisia "kavereita"

----------


## ahma

Pahikselle välirapsaa stongasta: ei sopinut mulukkuun lainkaan, tuli todella tönkön ja kankean tuntuinen ajettava. Siirsin sitten Nineriin, joka nykykuosissaan muistuttaaa hybridiä tai trendikkäämmin gg-pyörää. Istuu kuin tatti, pyörästä tuli oikeasti paljon paremmin ajettava. Ihme homma, että ero noiden kahden välillä oli noin megalomaaninen. Mutta jos siis Titec kaupan niin ostan. laita privana hintaa ja tilinroa.
Tai sitten jos olet huomenna ajelemassa niin tulen peesiin ja saat rahat käteen, joskin aikataulut vielä vaimon kanssa sopimatta.

----------


## elasto

Shimaanilla oli hurjan kokonen eturengas tänään! Piti ihan ihmetellä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Naurettavan kuraista oli keskuspuistossa.

----------


## PaH

@ahma - piä vaan se titekki, kassotaan komppensaatio joskus. Huomiset ajot jääp nähtäväks, kolhin taas taitamattomuuttani säärtä polkusimeen malminkartanossa sillai et just nyt tolla ei ajais. Mut huomenna on päivä uus. 

On se muutes p**hana - viimisen vuoden ajoista kai 2/3 fläteillä eikä niillä ku jokunen pikkuskraadu. Lukoilla tää tais olla jo viides sääriluu paljaaks- luokan vekki. Pisin, syvin ja turpein sou far. Nyt vielä hehkeempi kun ekan pesun jälkeen. Mää en vaan osaa. 

Vajaa viis tuntia päämäärätöntä tyhmäpyöräilyä tänään, pari viimistä hc:n ja shimanskin peesissä. Vajaastikin vanteelle aamusta nakattu nate takana soi kalliolla knaardia paremmin. Eka yritys päätty vanhan onzan dh-sisurin totaaliseen räjähdykseen ~2 barin kohdalla. Ehkä toi kuulokin palailee huomisen mennessä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tällä piti kyllä Knardi ihan hyvin kalliolla, en huomannu mitään ihmeellistä lipsuntaa, tai mä en ole ikuna kokeillu Natea.

----------


## Shimaani

> Shimaanilla oli hurjan kokonen eturengas tänään! Piti ihan ihmetellä.



 Onhan se Bud _melko_ muhku Pellenkengällä mutta hirrmuisasti se heittää rapaa. Eikä muuten lipsu. 



> Naurettavan kuraista oli keskuspuistossa.



Juu! Ja sitä pahinta plottia piti ajaa eessuntaasun eikä kumpikaan paikallaolleista kaatunut siihen ankarasta yrittämisestä ja huimista sivuttaissiirtymistä huolimati. :Cool:   Jälkimmäisen munkkitauvon jälkeen piti antaa vielä kahdet tyypit paksuttimesta pahaa-aavistamattomille paikallesattuneille  :Hymy: 
Tähtiporttien seassa oli tänään hiukan keskuspuistoakin mutsiisjuu - onhan tuo mettäryskääminen vaan ihan *piip*  hauskaa.  En muista että olisin ikuna ajanut täpärillä sitä ykköskehänlikellä olevaa juurakkopätkää nuin sulavasti tai edes kokonaan läpi jalkakosketuksitta. Wo Hoo!

Ensimmäinen suihkutuokio meni rattoisasti ajokamat yllä :Nolous:

----------


## PaH

> Tällä piti kyllä Knardi ihan hyvin kalliolla, en huomannu mitään ihmeellistä lipsuntaa, tai mä en ole ikuna kokeillu Natea.



Momentin annostelu takakumille on vähän karkeempijakosta tolla 1x1-alustalla kun noissa kehittyneemmissä vaihdelaatikoissa ja siks knaardin lipeemisraja tulee helepommin vastaan.

----------


## marco1

Tuli käväistyä kevyesti ulkoilemassa, kivaa oli. Taisin bongata olla HenB:n joka hämäsi vapaarattaalla ja vaihteilla enkä tunnistanu.

----------


## Shimaani

HenB ja friivuiil kuulostaa jo pervoiluilulta. :Nolous:

----------


## PaH

> HenB ja friivuiil kuulostaa jo pervoiluilulta.



njääh. on se vapaarattaasta jääny kiinni jo toistuvasti. ei lasketa.

Vaihteellisella ajanee myös ne paikat jotka muilta jää ajamatta millään koskaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Jepsis,
se Henan pyörän käsittely ja sillä eteneily on ihan käsittämättömän sulavaa flowta.
*hätsoff änd bouing*

----------


## marco1

> Tai likaisia "kavereita"



Jos on ollut rapainen keli kuin täti Glendoralla niin silloin pitääkin siivota. http://youtu.be/0kRtTtpG8Ls

----------


## Marsusram

Jotain bunnyhoppiharjoitteita tuli siivottua yyberstössä lämpölinjalta. 
Ja pari valkohäntäotusta tuli vastaan jokivarresta.

----------


## Shimaani

Ne valkohäntäpeuriit viettää melko palion aikaa siinä Sillbölevägenin länsipuolella olevalla pellolla oraita popsimassa, aika monesti niihin viiteen törmää haukuttelulenkillä myös Supiväylän eteläpäässä.

----------


## PaH

> Ne valkohäntäpeuriit viettää melko palion aikaa siinä Sillbölevägenin länsipuolella olevalla pellolla oraita popsimassa, aika monesti niihin viiteen törmää haukuttelulenkillä myös Supiväylän eteläpäässä.



Niihin viiteen törmää juu, mut männä viikolla läks kerralla seitsemän tossa olevasta montusta sinne oraspeltoon. 

@HC - tnx!

----------


## HC Andersen

^Eipä kestä!

----------


## Shimaani

7? Siinä on pari turistiakin mukana  :Hymy:   Pupujussit taas on muuttaneet huiskuuseen sen jälkeen kun se Sillikyläntien pohjoispään metikkö parturoitiin, ei oo haukuille enää mtn virikkeitä :-(

----------


## PMT

Simu vieläks sun haukut jänöjusseja metsästää, Mun Ikke Ja Fido aikanaan juoksi jäniksen kiinni haistoivat ja tulivat ytä luja takas, sen jälkeen katse kun näki jäniksen katsotiin ettei toi mua kiinnosta ,jäniksetkin tuli niin urhoollisiksi kun bokserit näki eivät loikkinnet edestä kun tollaisen 3-5m pääatä rauhallisesti sivuun ja koirat vaan katsoivat että jaaa jäniksiä ja jatkoivat matkaa.

----------


## PaH

Jos nyt ei muuten, niin laitetaan tavan vuoksi tää perjantainen kysymys; huomenna joku jossain johonkin aikaan?

btw; tänään tällä ja sateella oli sopivat aikataulut - iso sade alko just kun letkupesin härveliä lenkuran jälkeen, tavallaan se alkaa noin 5min sen jälkeen kun on startannu pihasta.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa, tää kävi äsken kipasemassa ylästössä, kovin oli märkää ja kaunista. Jotainnii töhnää taivaalta vähän yritti tulla, mutku sammutti kypärävalon, niin tuli paaaalion vähemmän. Zywiec. Aijuu, oikasemalla katriinan kautta ei tuu ku 10km lisää siirtymää.

----------


## Shimaani

Uii miit on satödei vanvantörti ät Munkkis, Hc und ich mit fätbaiks. Munkkikaffit joko ennen lenkkiä, sen jälkeen tahi sekä että.

----------


## mutanaama

ich caaal if ai kän doo it lojon jälkeen. Ellen sitten kuseta koiria.

----------


## Shimaani

Kettuako hää luujulla?

----------


## mutanaama

Luomulihhaa: Lammasta ja HC:ä ... WHAAAAAT!!!! Onko se attana muuttunu sompiks, tai eihäns sillä aivoja ollu ennenkään...

----------


## marco1

Nyt ylipainehoidossa Tiksin kuplassa, huomenna aamusta olis tarkoitus kokeilla Pyyn kuljetutusta metsässä.

----------


## Shimaani

Mitenkä mulle tuli mieleen se Luujolla sijainnut happiteltta jossa veli Mutis lepuutti jsokus vuonna puunuijja. :-D  Oho, nyt tuli kiiru.

_Pu Keutuu_

----------


## mtok77

Minäkin voisin huomenaamusta tulla ulkoiluttamaan iibistä. Minne päin ja monelta meinasit Marco lähteä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahikselle ja Ässälle kiitos mukavasta lenkistä, metsässä oli vallan paljon kuraa ja liukkaita juureja ja kallioi.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja se märkä lehtimuhju oli ihan parhautta, lenkin kruunasi kuskin esipesu pihamaalla.   :Cool: 
Hiitu kun olis saanut pulloon sen itä-suomalaisen siklokrossaristin ilmeet: ekana kun se bongas paksuliinit ja sit ku hää palas testilenkuralta. :Vink:

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu sillä meinas silmät pudota päästä ja myöhemmin pää katketa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Minäkin voisin huomenaamusta tulla ulkoiluttamaan iibistä. Minne päin ja monelta meinasit Marco lähteä?



hups, miinuspisteitä minulle... en tarkistanut palstaa eilen illalla, enkä ole päässyt vielä mihinkään ja kelikin epäilyttää. Ehkä puolenpäivän aikaan vois yrittää Munkkikselle.

----------


## Marsusram

> Juu sillä meinas silmät pudota päästä ja myöhemmin pää katketa



360° hymy? Olkaa nyt herrantähren varovaisia ja luetelkaa jokaiselle vastuuvapauslitania ennen kun päästätte koskemaankaan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

Eipä ollu tungosta poluilla tänäänkään, ~4h kehäteiden välissä ja bongattujen mettäpyörääjien totaali jäi nollaan. 
Kaatuilevia puita, iloisesti solisevia polkuja, irtoilevia oksia ja muuta ilmassa lentelevää virikettä runsaasti.

----------


## marco1

Polulla oli tilaa, ilmassa oli enempi tungosta. Mulle riitti vajaa parituntinen ja sekin pääasiassa helppoja reittejä pitkin. Lokasuojatkin olis tieten ollut varastossa hyllyssä, nyt oli berberi minuutin jälkeen märkä.

----------


## kmw

Mää kävin VPCX:ää ihmettelemässä Hertsikassa. Batman ajoi ihan *piip* lujaa. Emmää numeroa laittanut pyörään (olisin vaan ollut kisailijoiden hidasteena ja poluntukkeena 38/16 kiinteällä), mutta yhden kierroksen kävin punnertamassa. Imo täysjuustolle hyvää settiä. 

Vanhankaupunginlahti oli noussut ulkoiluteille. Tulin kosken suunnalta ja het sillan jälkeen tie oli jo järvenä. Ajoin siitä kuitenkin (kastelin kengät, sukat ja lahkeet), mutta kun suora aukeni ja oli pari sataa metriä pelkkää vettä niin käännyin ja kiersi asphalttia pitkin. Paluu oli Arabian rantaa pitkin ja siellä samanlaista. 

Oliskos ensi viikonloppuna jtkn GFD-reittiskouttaamista?

----------


## Shimaani

^Larstaina aamusta hakumettässä, ip ja suntai vielä vapaana kalenterissa.  :-)

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään oli illansuussa melko märkää 6laken metsissä, polut solisi iloisesti, paikoin oli polulla vettä poljinkeskiöön asti, mutaa oli myös saman verran. Melkoinen tiskaaminen oli kahdessa koirassa sekä kuski/pyörä kombossa.

----------


## mutanaama

Munkkikselta huomenna valopääpoppoo suunnistaa kohti etelää ja takas tjsp.

----------


## HC Andersen

^ Ja epähuomiossa hän unohti mainita sovitun 18.30 ajan.

----------


## mutanaama

Aina pitää päästä pätemään. Oot kun se semmonen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Minkäs ihminen luonteelleen mahtaa :grin:

----------


## marco1

Mites ihmeessä minua odotettiin vaikka en ollut edes ilmoittautunut? Tarkistin äsken.
Kivaa oli kuiteski vaikka ajaminen onkin taas hukassa. :epävarma-hymiö:

XR4 Team issue tuntui hieman kovenevan jo +2 asteessa...

----------


## Kuntoilija

En edes muista milloin olen viimeksi pyörällä ajanut, mutta mää oonkin kuivankelin mies. Saisi jo pikku hiljaa pakastaa. jotta metsään viitsii mennä. Vinkkinä sedillle, vaikkei DT Swissin keulat ilmeisesti täällä suurta arvostusta nauti, että On Onella on vielä muutama EXC 150 keula hintaan 234 euroa myynnissä. Mun oli pakko moinen laittaa tuohon hintaan tilaukseen ja asennus sitten keväällä tuohon takajäykkä ruostepyörään kiinni. Endurohan on kova sana tänä päivänä, joten laitoin myös On One Enduro pro kypärän samaan tilaukseen. Luvattu paino vaan reilu 300 g ja hinta 46 €, ei paha. Se on hyvä kun Onni Wanni tarjoaa kuskille kyydit, suojaa kädet ja pään, niin kuskilla on todella turvallinen olo. Merinovillatakkia en tällä kertaa tilannut eiköhän nuo kolme toviksi riitä.  :Kieli pitkällä: .

Voi video mähän oon vähän niinkuin tarjoustalon hd-mies eli ukolla on onni wannia koko garderoobi täynnä.  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> En edes muista milloin olen viimeksi pyörällä ajanut...



Tässä porukassa tuo voi tarkoittaa mitä tahansa toissapäivän ja viime vuoden välillä joten ei armoa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PaH

Huomenna joku jollain jossain?

----------


## mutanaama

ylihuomenna selki, huomenna sähkärileikkiä

----------


## marco1

> Huomenna joku jollain jossain?



Minä metsässä aamupäivästä joskus... Ei kykene aikatauluihin näinä v-loppuina.

----------


## kmw

Samaa kuin yllä.

----------


## elasto

Onko joku siis sunnuntainakin jossain? Mä voisin sillon joskus päivällä lähteä vaikka munkkikselta läskeilemään johonkin lähimaastoihin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Huomenna joku jollain jossain?



Nelinkontin kotona vahaamassa lattioita.

----------


## Shimaani

^Kas - Sedät™ jaksaa leikkiä  :Leveä hymy: 




> Huomenna joku jollain jossain?



_Koi Rai Lee_

----------


## ahma

Vaimo bongasi pari läskiä sisältävän porukan Kasavuoren tienoilta. Onko sedät käynyt mun hoodeilla? Piti aamusta tänään lähteä, mutta krapula vei voiton. Huomenna uusi yritys, mutta vain max kolome tuntia aikaa. Joku jossain seuraa vailla?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Puoliso lähti Tampereelle kulttuuririentoon, niin minä päätin harrastaa pyöräkulttuuri eli laittaa läskiä fiiniksi. Hommat tyssäsi aika heti, kun Holzfellerin kammenpultti hajosi niin, että repi kierteen kammesta ettei siihen saa edes ulosvetäjää kiinni. Milläs konstilla nyt tästä eteenpäin ? Taitaa jäädä läskikarkelot väliin joulukuun alussa, jos ei vetopuolen kampea saa irti ja ibikeen tulossa oleva satsi x5 kampia kerkiä ennen läskihässäkkää.

No v-tt-tti, mutta ruuvasin kuitenkin Shimanon Zee vaihteet pyörään ja säädin ne alustavasti sekä laitoin keulalle Yorkshiren ruusuun. 
No jospa yhden tuikun ottaisi kotiasentaja murheeseen.

----------


## PaH

^ hommaa / lainaa jostain normi 2- tai 3-kourainen ulosvetäjä tai rälläköi kammen pää halki. Dremelilläkin kammenpää halkee minuutissa.
Entinen se on kumminkin.





> Huomenna joku jollain jossain?



Ajelin sit tyhmässä seurassa pääosin lännen mailla reilun viistuntisen. Parit kaatuilut, imeviä polkuja ja ehtyneet ekerniat jäi saldoks.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ibikeen piti muistaakseni tulla ens viikolla x5 kampia (voi vielä kysyä Jamilta), jos tarvii niin multa joutaa raceface kammet ja isis keskiö lainaxi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu, käyn biltemasta hakemasta ulosvetäjän maksaa korkeintaan 8,-. Ei viitsi kerrostalon kellarissa rälläköidä ja paha olisi rälläköidä ilman rälläkkää.
Ibiken kaveri uskoi kampisatisn tulevan vielä tässä kuussa, oli pahus myynyt eilen viimoisen x5 setin. Rallinaaman kampia ei kiitos, eikös siinä ole yhtä "mukava" tuo kammenpulttiviritys. Onneksi on niin kosteat maastot, niin voin hyvin taivaltaa jalan.

----------


## HC Andersen

OK, ilmoita vaan jos mieli muuttuu, tuossa ne lojuu käyttämättöminä.

----------


## ellmeri

[QUOTE=Kuntoilija;2126188]. Vinkkinä sedillle, vaikkei DT Swissin keulat ilmeisesti täällä suurta arvostusta nauti, että On Onella on vielä muutama EXC 150 keula hintaan 234 euroa myynnissä. Mun oli pakko moinen laittaa tuohon hintaan tilaukseen. /QUOTE]

Elä hyvä mies sellasta rimpulaa hanki,omani annoin Fillari miähelle pohojoseen.

Hae Willariosasta joku oikee keula melekeen sammaan hintaan. :Sarkastinen:  jookos!

----------


## Kuntoilija

No niin, ulosvetäjä testattu, ei toimi. Kampi istuu kuin tatti. Alumiinin palasia vaan lentelee ja vetäjän akseli uppoaa kammenakseliin. Onkos jollakin rälläkkä ja halukkuutta pientä korvausta vastaan leikata tuo kampi irti ? 

nimimerkki: murheellinen kotiasentaja

ps. ellmeri ei tuo dt swiss voi kovin paljon huonompi olla kuin mun yksi Rockarin Revelation, joka oli kokoajan rikki. No halvalla ei voi saada __________, mutta kokeillaan.

----------


## PikkuEme

> No niin, ulosvetäjä testattu, ei toimi. Kampi istuu kuin tatti. Alumiinin palasia vaan lentelee ja vetäjän akseli uppoaa kammenakseliin. Onkos jollakin rälläkkä ja halukkuutta pientä korvausta vastaan leikata tuo kampi irti ? 
> 
> nimimerkki: murheellinen kotiasentaja



Kammenpultti löysälle keskiöön ja vetäjäntappi siihen pultin koloon niin ei uppoo keskiöön.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos saat ittes meille vaikka huomenna, niin irrotetaan

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä mä tuun ilomielin Mutis. Sano vaan milloin sinulle sopii, niin minä tulen kera rungon.

----------


## mutanaama

Olisko kello 17:00 maanantaina.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sopii. Kerran käyneenä ottaisin osoitteen vaikka yksityispostina, niin löytää nopeammin oikean talon.

----------


## juminy

> ps. ellmeri ei tuo dt swiss voi kovin paljon huonompi olla kuin mun yksi Rockarin Revelation, joka oli kokoajan rikki. No halvalla ei voi saada __________, mutta kokeillaan.



Se u-turn nyt vaan on paskempi kuin paska. Ainakin se yksilö... Hanki vieterillinen Sektori, niin olet huolista vapaa(mpi). Mullolis ollu yks edukkaasti, mutta ehti mennä. Meni, koska oli 15mm maxle enkä jaksa holokkeja(kaan) vaihella. Joko sen 456:n saa kohta tulla hakemaan... kun tarjouksia seuraat kuitenkin, niin ilmoittele mulle, jos ne on joskus alessa. En nimittäin tarvii sellasta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt mulla on 456:ssa teräsjousi Sektori ja hyvähän se on mulle ollut, mutta kun Sulo Vilenin geenit omaavana jotakin saa halvalla, niin pakkohan se on ostaa. Edullista ilmakeulaa olin hakemassa ja tuo oli jo niin halpa, jotta Ilma Sektorikin olisi ollut satkun kalliimpi. Jos tuo on sysi paska ja ei kestä, niin eipä tullut onneksi kallis investointi. Senhän voi melkein laittaa seinälle koristeeksi, kun on niin komia kapistus oikein karbooni-alajalat vissiin.

456 on hyvä. Lenkin jälkeen tuntee jaloissa ajajaneensa, mutta selkä ei ole tulessa ja ei, se ei tule myyntiin seuraavan 24 kk sisään. Vinkkaan sinulle Jussi, kun noita on halvennuksessa.

----------


## PaH

> .. Jos tuo on sysi paska ja ei kestä, niin eipä tullut onneksi kallis investointi.



Ei se oo paska. Ei kannata uskoo kaikkee mitä intternetissä väitetään. Mullon ollu yks EXC ja 2 kpl EXMmiä ja olis vieläkin jos olis härveleitä joissa <550mm AC keula pelais. Virallista ServiceCenteriä DT:lle saapi ettiä kaukaa, mut perushuollot saa suomesta. Semmosta eks-fuusionia ei oo minkä tommosen tilalle kelpuuttaisin. 

muoks: mielipide noista halpis äksfuusoneista perustuu yhteen omaan Slideen, joka on p*skin keula mitä mulla on ollu. Ja pariin Velvettiin, joita olen pompotellu. Ne järeet Vengeancet on kyllä soivia pelejä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Ei se oo paska. Ei kannata uskoo kaikkee mitä intternetissä väitetään. Mullon ollu yks EXC ja 2 kpl EXMmiä ja olis vieläkin jos olis härveleitä joissa <550mm AC keula pelais. Virallista ServiceCenteriä DT:lle saapi ettiä kaukaa, mut perushuollot saa suomesta. Semmosta eks-fuusionia ei oo minkä tommosen tilalle kelpuutaisin.



Uh uh, kauniita sulo säveliä ajomiehen suusta kuntoilijan uusinta hankintaa kohtaan. No tuota ac mittaa en edes hokannut miettiä, kun on aina ollut noita Rokkareita joissa ac on 528 150 mm keulassa. No taitaa vähän keula nousta eli liki 3 cm, hupsista. :Nolous:  No pienenmät paineet ja silleen.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Noh ni ny olis taas päivystys viikko lusittu. Voi taas palata sen tärkeimmän pariin eli metsässä kaatuiluun. Tuli tuossa päivystys viikolla jotain hyvääki tehtyä. Pyörän linkuston ja keskiö huollettu. Kiekotki rihdattu zipon avustuksella kohilleen. Enää keulaan pitäs öljyt vaihtaa ni olis taas vuosihuolto pulkassa. Tänää voisiki mennä metsään likaamaan tuon viimesen päälle kiiltävässä kunnossa olevan pyörän  :Hymy:

----------


## lansive

Kysytääs täältä kun teitillä on kumminkin kaikkea. Onko kellään 27,5 takakiekkoa ihan vanhanaikaisella pikalinkulla? Huvittaisi kokeilla sopiiko semmoinen oikeasti tuohon wanhaan notkupyörään, kun on mittauksen mukaan ihan hilkulla että menisi.

----------


## marco1

> Ei se oo paska. Ei kannata uskoo kaikkee mitä intternetissä väitetään.



 :Hymy:  Jos uskoo puolet netin kehuista ja kolmanneksen haukuista niin ihan satavarmaa keulaa ei oikein olekaan. Piket vaikutti alkuun yllättävänkin toimintavarmoilta mutta nythän niissäkin on jotain kolinaa havaittu. Murhetta tarjolla joka merkillä, varsinkin jos johonkin kevytmalliin näppinsä iskee, ei enää kiinnosta iskeä sormia lämpimään sukulaatiin edes joka toinen kerta. Tuo nykyinen fuusiokone ei kehuja ansaitse sisuksiltaan mutta on jotenkuten toimiva (yhdellä vauhdilla) ja luotettava, toki vaihtuu ensi kesäksi kuitenkin johonkin toiseen...

Yllä oleva ei ehkä ole oikeustoimikelpoisen henkilön tekstiä, viikonlopun testailuissa karvakengänsuoja+kesäkenkä tuntui nimittäin paljon paremmalta kuin Celsiukset.

----------


## mutanaama

Vain kaksi sanaa, Lyrik.

----------


## Shimaani

> Kysytääs täältä kun teitillä on kumminkin kaikkea. Onko kellään 27,5 takakiekkoa ihan vanhanaikaisella pikalinkulla? .....



 Maineestamme huolimatta meiltä ei vissiin ihan kaikkea pervoiluvarustehömpötystä löydy. 275 on kuitenkin joku ohimenevä muotijuttu......

----------


## marco1

Maineen pelastamiseksi, vakaasti mit-vit -osastolle menevä video hra IsoltaKiveltä korjaamaan tilanne:






edit:  niin näkyy läystäkkeilläkin.






> Vain kaksi sanaa, Lyrik.



Tässä melkein haiku: emmätiä sopiiks se.

----------


## PaH

> Vain kaksi sanaa, Lyrik.



Jep. Siitä saa ihan hyvän kun heittää sisukset kankaalle ja laittaa tilalle Avalanchen vaimentimen.

Pahiksen keulanosto-ohje (jolla maksimoit hyvällä keulalla ajetut tunnit):
1) jos on varaa hankkia vain yksi keula, osta mikä vaan (paitsi ei BOS)
2) jos on varaa hankkia kaksi keulaa, osta kaks BOSsia

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olipas päräyttävä video. Emmää vaan uskalla omalla 456:lla kaahata tuolleen kuin hra Oxley.

Mutis hoiti kuntoilijan murheen ihan vaan lukkopihtien voimalla minuutissa. Sitten turistiin niitä näitä pari tuntia ja uskoteltiin ja huijattiin yhtä viatonta, että läskillä voi tehdä yhtä ja toista. Kyllä on Mutiksella hyvä säätämö, tilaa, lämpöä ja valoa riitti yllin kyllin ja eläinmaailma ystävät (valtava dogi ja mukava kissa) pitivät seuraa. Paa Mutis mieleen, jos en itse enää muista kun kohdataan, jotta se on kahvi ja munkki mun piikkiin.

----------


## PMT

Käytiin Markuksen kanssa ajamassa vierumäen MTB rata, on korson pojat tehneet hienon radan,mielenkiintoisia kivikkoja pari droppia ja hyvä noin 4km lekki. Oli mielenkiintoinen havainto osassa reittiä oli maa jäässä . kivasti spoorit ohjas ihan vääriin suuntiin . reitistäalkuosa jotenki tuntui raskaamalt kuin loppu lenkki. Valojen kassa oli oikein hauskaa

----------


## juminy

> Uh uh, kauniita sulo säveliä ajomiehen suusta kuntoilijan uusinta hankintaa kohtaan. No tuota ac mittaa en edes hokannut miettiä, kun on aina ollut noita Rokkareita joissa ac on 528 150 mm keulassa. No taitaa vähän keula nousta eli liki 3 cm, hupsista. No pienenmät paineet ja silleen.



En ole yleensä kauheesti näistä piitannu joistain senteistä, mutta ainakin sininen sika meni jotenkin mahottomaks lyrikillä (170mm travel ja 555mm a-c, jos oikein muistan). Alimittanen jousi IMHO ole keino, menee mahottomaks. Mut toivottavasti kombo skulaa kivasti, siassa en ehtiny siihen tottumaan ennenkö uskoin, ettei toimi. En kyllä kokeillu kuin yhen lenkin eikä se nyt ihan ajokelvoton ollu. Sitte taas El Guapo toimii ihan mahtavasti 150mm (528mm lienee) keulalla vaikkon olevinaan liian matala keskiö ja mulla vielä asteen slacksetti. Parhaus on sentään subjektiivista, joten eipä muuta kuin onnea ruosteelle! Siellä olis joku happy meal tarjolla nytkin uk:ssa, mut en kyllä näköjään edes melkeen tarvii.

----------


## marco1

Think positive

----------


## JaSa

> ...  ja uskoteltiin ja huijattiin yhtä viatonta, että läskillä voi tehdä yhtä ja toista...



 No sitähän mä oon sanonu kotonakin ... ooon viaton :Sarkastinen:   Apropoo - hyvin uskoteltu ja tosiaan hiano säätämö.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minä ilmeisesti tulkitsin Pahiksen hierolygfin <550 väärin. Hra taitaa itse tarvita keulan, jossa on minimissään tuollainen ac-mitta. Interwebistä hutkin ja tutkin ja minusta tuossa dt:n keulassa on vain 525 ac-mitta eli  ostoksen järkevyys palautui taas täydelle tasolle.  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

^^^^ markon kuvan hengessä kuivan kelin kuva eiliseltä, k-puistossa on reilusti puuta nurin. Härveli kuvassa vain mittakaavan vuoksi.

----------


## mutanaama

Heikonpuoleisia puita siellä on.

----------


## ellmeri

Ei ole entinen puistonvartia antanut lannotetta tarpeeksi kun puut ei kestä.*heh* vai Pahisko siihen törmännyt ja tuottanut vahinkoa metsälle.

----------


## apa

> Käytiin Markuksen kanssa ajamassa vierumäen MTB rata, on korson pojat tehneet hienon radan ...



Miekkii ravaan alvariinsa tuolla radalla ja on lampun kanssa varsin mukavaa ajettavaa.

----------


## St0neyNut1

^
Siit radaltahan lähtee suurinpiirtein joka ilman suuntaa polkuja jos haluu välillä kävästä radan ulkopuolel.

----------


## marco1

Hirveeeeeen mukavaa olis kasailla noita ajokkeja eri kokoonpanoihin sekalaisista osista jos en olis niin heeeeelvetin hyvä piilottamaan noita osia joka puolelle tonttia ja taloa.

----------


## Shimaani

Sedät on ihan pilalla - ennen vanhaan jemmailtiin putelei ja nykyään palikoi.

----------


## marco1

^ei huono vinkki, jos plot siirtäiskin piiloon niin jäisivät vähemmälle käytölle.

----------


## PMT

La 23.11 klo 10  Ylläshallin parkkikselta lähtö kohti itää. estoa 3-5 h rippuen missä kaikkialla käydääm , ainakin mustavuori ois tarkoitus kiertää mahdollisesti Kasavuorellakin käydään, matkasvauhti rauhallinen. matkalle osuu kaikenlaista teknillistä maastoa. Tervetuloa

----------


## JackOja

^kylläpäs pukkaa nyt ajoa lauantaille... MTBCF:n pikkujouluajot, CCG:n Le Mans... ja tämäkin vielä...

----------


## marco1

Kaappeja kaivellaan... löytynyt mm. 120cm kuskille lyhyet ajohousut ja minua isommalle (tai syndit alle) kuskille sopiva RF:n paita:

kaikki uusia ja halavalla..

mutta misä helekkarissa on Thomssonin varapultit ja Hopen 20mm adapterit..

----------


## mutanaama

Miks sulla on noita paitoja kaks?

----------


## HC Andersen

Todella tyhmää ostaa kaksi väärän kokoista.

----------


## marco1

Kaksin aina kaunihimpi. Vaikka oliskin vääriä. Paitsi Ruotsissa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Kaksin aina kaunihimpi. Vaikka oliskin vääriä. Paitsi Ruotsissa.



No kyllä mulle kaksi ruotsalaista kelpaa, ainakin Graafin siskot. :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

^Saahan sitä kuuseen kurkottaa mutta huonolla tuurilla kainalossa on sitten string-Emil ja Papa Emeritus II siskosten sijasta.

----------


## Shimaani

Yllättäen Vyöhykkeellä™ on 20mm  varapultteja ja Thompsonin adaptereja.  Olisin helistellynä mutku numerokoodi meni edellisen kalikan mukana, vanha ja rakas puhnuni toki toimii edelleen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kilin kellot kanssa. On one ryssi mun tilauksen tuosta DT Swissin keulasta. Aika paksu oli selitys, ei muka löydy mun keulaa varastosta. Eivät ole käsitelleet mun tilausta ajallaan ja myyneet keulat mun ohi loppuun. Saa nähdä antavatko mitään speciaali hintaa Rokkarin keulaan, kuten pyysin.

----------


## marco1

Höpö Prö II:sen etunavan 20mm adapterit vielä hukassa, muut löyty. Jos semmoset Vyöhykkeeltä löytyy niin Sonderpreise am Autobahn?
Tarmolan njietsivut ei aukene mutta siellä olis huomenna tarjouksia taas kymmeneltä.. tarttee vanhaan sotaratsuun +100mm OS stemin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Höpö Prö II:sen etunavan 20mm adapterit vielä hukassa, muut löyty. Jos semmoset Vyöhykkeeltä löytyy niin Sonderpreise am Autobahn?
> Tarmolan njietsivut ei aukene mutta siellä olis huomenna tarjouksia taas kymmeneltä.. tarttee vanhaan sotaratsuun +100mm OS stemin.



115mm Easton EA30 räikeän musta löytyisi kaapista.

----------


## PaH

> Höpö Prö II:sen etunavan 20mm adapterit vielä hukassa, muut löyty....



Mulla on. En tiedä missä mut kaivan esiin huomenna.

----------


## Shimaani

Ne 0,02m adapterit on *piip* hyviä piiloutuilemaan.  Mä tiedän että ne on 6m säteellä tästä näppiksestä mutta.....

_Pen K_

----------


## PMT

Olipa hieno syksyinen päiväpyöräillä, viisi lähti reittiä etsimään ja neljä tuli loppuun asti,Ari jätti lenkin kesken mustavuoren reunan jälkeen ja suunnisti kotiin me muut jatkoimme vikkullan lahden jälkeen rautatie tunnelin päälle josta matkasimme kohti kasavuorta jonka ajoimme vesi ja juurakko helvettiä myöten porvoontien reunaan josta suunta kohti länsimäkeä ja kivikkoa. Hauskaa oli ja kiitos mukana olleille.

----------


## PaH

^ hyvät olivat kaiman kiemurat tänäänkin, tnx. Otti ittellä tovin ennenku alko kulkea, mut kyllä se sit. 
Keli oli komea, kyllä kelpas ajaa väärällä vaihteella.

----------


## marco1

Slammed. Vaatisi ehkä keskivertoa enemmän positiivista ajattelua? 



Kiitos kokeilusta, palautellaan kun ehditään.

----------


## Shimaani

Haukuttelulenkillä bongattua:


Ja sit vähän detaljia:


Olikohan tuo laudanpätkä niitä kun kesällä kannettiin mettään niitä siltoja varten...?

----------


## ellmeri

No woihan*Uittu*

----------


## mutanaama

Tarvitsee varmaan laittaa korvaava lappu, että me nämä raivataan ja rakennetaan sillatkin. Kuinkas moni koirankusettaja on laittanu tikkua ristiin .. eiku.. raivannu polkua..

----------


## ellmeri

> Tarvitsee varmaan laittaa korvaava lappu, että me nämä raivataan ja rakennetaan sillatkin. Kuinkas moni koirankusettaja on laittanu tikkua ristiin .. eiku.. raivannu polkua..



No,mää...sipoonkorvessa ja ilolassa ja..*Hmmm* :Cool:  ja Zippo keravan sillat ja no siinähän sitä ja JiiPeen ja mätisläisten kanssa korsonpolkuja ja ihmettelen että noissa paikoissa koiraihmiset ja kaikki olleet sovussa lähes 100 ROSENTTISESTI.%

----------


## mutanaama

Eiku joo, niinhän mäkin... :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

> Eiku joo, niinhän mäkin...



HYWÄ me...

----------


## PaH

Voi kuttu, tätä lankaa piti ihan ettiä.

Onx aikomuxia huamiselle? Kerrankin olis ajoaikaa koko valoisan aika eli sitä ny preferoisin... 
Snadin pakkasen ansiosta pinnat alkaa olla kantavia (oli melkein jo äskön) joten millä vaan pääsee missä vaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä voisin pariks tunniks karata huomenna, mut pääsen vasta 12:00 aikaan. Eli mä olen kello 12:15 munkkiksella.

----------


## marco1

1215 taitais onnistua, aikaisemmin aamulla tehtävänäni on pönöttää kuplahallissa. Museopyörä vaan ajokunnossa lainaosilla, ehkä sillä pärjää/nauttii.

----------


## Lare

Työpaikan kellaritiloja siivottiin äsken ja sieltä heivattiin kaikkea kamaa rodeen. Nappasin talteen tämmöisen teräsverkkolevykaistaleen:



Tämä on mitoiltaan 25x250cm ja tukevaa matskua. Tolla saisi hyvin kitkaa johonkin polun parannusprojektiin. Mulla ei ole sille paikkaa eli sen saa ilmaiseksi.

Kiinnostaa? latre.nurminen(at)gmail piste com

Toi on mulla tällä hetkellä Firman pakussa ja tod.näk voin pudottaa sen kyydistä Helsingin sisäpuolella.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos shimu ottais tuon vyöhykkeelle, mää voisin sen sieltä poimia säilöön kunnes jossain tarvitaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Yritin käydä salaa reenamassa Peter Northin kanssa mutta Pahis tuli jo vastaan aamurundilta Maunulan hyppyrimäen kohdalla, Mutis taas löyty Munkkikoskelta pulla suussaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla köyhällä mitään pullaa ole varaa ostaa. Kaffia vaan ryystin..

----------


## marco1

Jalosti jaoit vähistäkin muille köyhille.
- Nim toinen varaton kaffittelija.

----------


## Shimaani

Me käytiin Turbonuuskun™ kera laskemassa kylän peurat - neljä. Joku on pöhveltänyt yhden.   Ampumalavan vieressä olevan syöttökaukalon omenat oli jäässä.

ÖÖöö - mihin *piip* näillä nurkilla tarttee rosteriverkkoa? Metriset kalikat toimii poluilla íhan yhtä hästi ellei jopa paremmalti.

----------


## PaH

> Me käytiin Turbonuuskun™ kera laskemassa kylän peurat - neljä. Joku on pöhveltänyt yhden.   Ampumalavan vieressä olevan syöttökaukalon omenat oli jäässä.
> 
> ÖÖöö - mihin *piip* näillä nurkilla tarttee rosteriverkkoa? Metriset kalikat toimii poluilla íhan yhtä hästi ellei jopa paremmalti.



Oliskos se laumasta karannu se kun meinas jäädä eilessä ehtoona alle senpuoleisen tunnelityömaan kulmilla. Seiso raukka keskellä polkua, 2800 wilmaluumenia ja 1200 pikoluumenia suoraan silmiin ilmeisimmin aiheuttaa jäykkyyttä liikuntaelimissä. Joutu ihan lukkojarruttamaan ettei ajanu pahki.

Siitä rosteriverkosta vois taitella vaiks kaistan zippoportaisiin et yksivaihdepyöräilijät väsyneillä jaloilla pääsis sen valumajäärampin sujuvasti ylös?

----------


## mutanaama

Vois jollain liukkaalla sillala tehdä eetua tommonen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mull on kiilapultei ja akkuporavasara että sen verkon saa kiinni kallioon tarvittaessa.

----------


## Shimaani

Päh.
Joku sen kuitenkin pöhveltäis jhnkn estokylttiin matskuks.

Muok:
Hakumettälöydöksen perusteella epäilen että jossakin mennä viipottaa nyt kolmijalkainen elikko:

----------


## PaH

> Vois jollain liukkaalla sillala tehdä eetua tommonen.



Tänään olis tarttenu liukuestettä. En uskaltanu ajaa tuostakaan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Muok:
> Hakumettälöydöksen perusteella epäilen että jossakin mennä viipottaa nyt kolmijalkainen elikko:



Kamala luonto

----------


## HC Andersen

Kaikki sedät tsättää vaan tuolla Los Geravas topikissa, tää oli tippunu tokalle sivulle. Täytyy nostaa takas ekalle sivulle.

----------


## Shimaani

Het' ku löytyy uutta ja kuuminta hottia ni sedät on siellä notkumassa... :Cool: 

Jtn menopuuhatouhua oli suunniteltu lavvantaille mut mikä senyoli...?

----------


## HC Andersen

GlobalFatBike Day?

----------


## Kuntoilija

> GlobalFatBike Day?



Juu ei. Ei ole kampia ja se pääsyy on se, että systeri tulee taas sen vuosittaisen suomen vierailun perheineen tekemään ja ainoa veljelle ehdotettu aika tapaamiselle on tuo kyseinen lauantai.

----------


## Marsusram

Pitäisi varmaan ne Oskarin tukkimat polutkin saada ajokuntoon talveksi ennen kuin hiihtoniilot vie loputkin.. 
Onko havaintoja missä päin erityisesti olisi tarvetta tehdä lenkkiä satahampaisen kaverin kanssa?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä lähden kotipoluille huomenna El Pärisijän kanssa aamusta, illalla saattaa olla, että mennään pahamaineiseen MC heppatyttömetsään kiinnittelemään kylttilöisiä HC:n kanssa

----------


## Shimaani

> Juu ei. Ei ole kampia ....



 Olisin tarjonna hillityn kiiltäviä kampia ja uutta FSA läskikeskiötä lainaan mutta sen toisen syyn taatta en houkuttele pahoille teille huonossa seurassa :Hymy:   Vielä ei tiiä mikä kaaos työmaalla odottaa jtn en uskalla luvata mukaanlähtöä MC laakson huudeille :Nolous:

----------


## PaH

> Pitäisi varmaan ne Oskarin tukkimat polutkin saada ajokuntoon talveksi ennen kuin hiihtoniilot vie loputkin.. 
> Onko havaintoja missä päin erityisesti olisi tarvetta tehdä lenkkiä satahampaisen kaverin kanssa?



jos usutat sen hammasveikon korpipolulle - munkkikselta päin kun lähtee niin se keskimmäinen kolmannes?

----------


## sakuvaan

Tartteeks kukaan Konan Rovee? olis yks vihree ylimääräsenä.

----------


## PaH

Iltalenkillä omituinen luontokokemus. Jotain_lentävää_tulee_kohti- ääni etuoikeelta, vaistomainen pään kääntö poispäin ja samassa kolhu kypärään.
Kypärä-pikon keilassa näkyi pöllölintu, joka landas ~30m päähän oksalle potemaan. Lampukkeen gopro-mountissa jokunen höyhenen kappale.

Mukana kulkenut kuvauskalusto ei tue lajimääritystä -

----------


## Lauttis

Se tuli varmaan naureskelemaan, kun joku hakkaa päätä oksaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

^
Sillä raukalla oli nälkä, etkä edes palasta päästäs antanu sille  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Pahis on Pahis. "Wanha Silvolan sanonta"

----------


## Shimaani

Siinä Silvolantien kuopassa on muutamana ehtoona bongattu semikesy (helmi)pöllö, päästää alle viiden metrin päähän ennenku lehahtaa parikyt metriä ja jää taas kyttäämään Pikoa. Kaunis peto :Hymy: 


Muok:
jufenaut että on Katoavanmetsän™ polut ja sen ympäristön kalliot liukkaassa kunnossa kun ei jalkamiehenäkään meinannut pystyssäpysyä. :huh:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kaunis peto



Kyllä mä ümmärrän veli Pahista, olisin minäkin säikähtänyt pahan kerran jos Kaunis Peto olisi törmännyt muhun pimeässä metsässä.

----------


## Marsusram

> jos usutat sen hammasveikon korpipolulle - munkkikselta päin kun lähtee niin se keskimmäinen kolmannes?



Kolme paksumpaa kuusta jäi tukkimaan, niihin pitäisi olla moottorileuat ja parisataa hammasta.

----------


## PaH

> Kolme paksumpaa kuusta jäi tukkimaan, niihin pitäisi olla moottorileuat ja parisataa hammasta.



Tnx marsupilamille! Odote on et kaupunki siivois noikin piakkoin pois; olivatten aukasseet sen rydön rullasuksiradan e-pään / täyttömäjen välistä eilen - siinä oli >10 isoa runkoa kaatunu ristiin ihan snadilta alueelta - samoin pari muuta järeempää kaatoa oli eilisen aikana pilkottu samoilta huudeilta

----------


## PaH

Vassoquu sai aamuhämärissä uuden keulan. Testilenkki karkas vähän käsistä, mut ehdottomasti jatkoon. Whiskey myyntiin.



Aikas erilaista tuo 2.4"- kumeilla ajo tyhmäpyöräilyn lomassa.

----------


## Shimaani

Eiks tyhmäpyöräillessä käytetä niitä kireitä kypäränhihnoja ja 23mm nakkiloi siinä valkoista viivaa hihitellenseuratessa?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sen verran oli aamulla pakkasta, että uskoin polkujen olevan riittävän kuivassa kunnossa. Olin oikeassa, vain pahimmat suolammikot olivat vielä auki lähimetsässä.
Takajäykällä kävin tekemässä Läskille urat valmiiksi, jos sen vaikka saisi ensiviikolla kuntoon. Lähes 1 ½ kuukautta olin ajamatta, tosin paino pidettiin kurissa lenkkareiden avustuksella. 

Nyt saa pakkaskausi alkaa ja lunta tupruttaa n 30. cm.

----------


## elasto

Onko kukaan käynyt maalauttamassa amuliinista polkupyörän runkoa jossainpäin PK-seutua? Olisko suositella jotain paikkaa ja heittää jotain suuntaa antavaa hinta-arviota mitä tulisi maksamaan?

Tuli tässä sellainen villi idea jos ihan oikeasti maalauttaisi tuon Fattyn vaikka räikeän (matta)mustaksi, kun ei sitä meinannut omaa fillaria lauantainakaan edes muiden seasta aina löytää.

----------


## kmw

Eleko Tattiksella maalasi mun Aeron. Se tosin on terästä, tiätty, mutta soittamalla selvinnee kuis onnistuu amuliini. 

Hain äsken Yläfemmasta Endura Fusion -takin. Pätevän oloinen vaate ja näin vaan hypistelemällä hintalaatusuhde vaikuttaa olevan ihan kohillaan. Dänks vinkistä @H.C.

----------


## petjala

Hop! Pyöriikö setäseurueessa nurkissa pölyttymässä huokeeta n.16" cromorunkoo, johon sais ripustettua takavaihtajan, levyjarrun ja muodista poismenneen 26" kiekon. Runkosessa sais olla tilaa ainakin 2,35 leveelle kumiselle. Veljpoika meinas siirtyy tälle vuostuhannelle ja investeeraa levyjarruttimen myös taakse ja totes, että nykyinen runkonsa hylkii ajatusta. Voisin tietysti olla sukulaisrakas ja purkaa ton oman kötöksen, jota olen viimeksi ulkoiluttanut joskus touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa.
Rungon kanssa tai ilman kiinnostusta myös Avid Mehu 5 takajarrulle (jos ihmetyttää miks: tangosta tulis symmetrinen, koska nykyinen etukahva).

----------


## petjala

> kuva komeasta puska-aparaatista



"Uusi päivä nauraa pimeyden toilailuille", tai jotakin. Tässä tapauksessa hämärähommat näyttää onnistuneen loistavasti.

----------


## zipo

Runko 17,5 Gary Fisher Ged mutta alua ja tosi iso tireclearance. Mukaan orkkis satula+tolppa sekä clamppi ,väri hopea.Piti tehdä itelle mukamas duunifillari,ei kiinnosta 26"
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...kes-ged-11032/

----------


## HC Andersen

Olisko Lawwantai & Kattila jotain?

----------


## PaH

> Olisko Lawwantai & Kattila jotain?



Mikäköettei. Vähän arastuttaa näin sulanmaan aikaan ajella kielletyillä poluilla, jos aie oli mennä haukkalampee kohti ja ajella myös niitä merkattuja reittejä. Lumen aikaan en pode syyllisyyttä. Onhan siellä muitakin polkuja, mut ovatten nyt märkiä. Kattilasta Salmeen päin ei oikein oo mitään fiksua. Toinen plääni vois olla lähtee luukista ja ajella läpi klupin (mtbcf) 07.12.- ajelu, ei oo pölhömpi pätkä sekään. Reitti lie tallessa otsalohkossa, ainakin pääosin. Ottanee tuon 3-4h ja kiipimistä on parahultaisesti eli tarpeeks.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo luukki saattais olla ihan kelepo.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantain Luukki, mistä ja mihin aikaan?

----------


## PaH

Taitaa olla hirmusti tulossa porukkaa matkaan? Tiedän olevani vajaakuntoinen koko päivän, mut jos startti olis 10 tai 10,5 niin vois pystyä. Monellako vaihteella mennään?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä tulen yhdeksällä vaihteella ja hassun paksuilla renkailla, molempi aika on sopiva.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Do diin, Läski on taas ajokunnossa, mutta kelit palasi takaisin liian märkään kuosiin minulle.

Taas eilen huomasin kuinka mukavaa olisi, että pystyisi kotisäädöt suorittamaan kunnollisessa tilassa. Piti liittää Sramin 10-ketju ja pimeässä kellarissa ei niistä asennusohjeiden pienestä printistä saanut mitään tolkkua, muuta kuin sen isoimmalla fontilla olleen ei tarvita työkaluja. Joten koitin vetää sitä liitintä käsin kiinni, kuten kaikki muut liittimimet on kiinni napsahtaneet, mutta ei onnistunut. Mietin jo rajumpia otteita, kun mieleen tuli Ibiken kaverin lause "kaikista vaikeimmat työt on korjata jälkiä, jotka on syntyneet, kun kaveri ei ole tienyt mitä tekee". No silmät siristäen ja fikkarin valossa koitin saada mikromillin korkuisista ohjeista tolkun. Jaa vai pitää se liitin noin napsauttaa kiinni ja onnistuin heti. 

Rakas Joulupukki lahjalistani on lyhyt. Tuo minulle a) kunnollinen säätämö tai b) isompi nippu rahaa sekä maailmaan rauhaa. :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## kmw

Pupujussittaa silleen että jäi kot'polkujen nuuhistelu tänään väliin. Tuuli on vieläkin aikamoinen + kaiken lisäksi perjantai ja 13. päivä. Ei pidä ylirasittaa suojelusenkeliään.

Ylen sivut kertovat notta Keksuspuistossa on männynnä puuta poikki. Ja monessa muussakin paikassa.

Mää copypasteeraan Kuntsarin lahjalistan omaan kirjeeseeni joulupukille.

----------


## PaH

> ..Ylen sivut kertovat notta Keksuspuistossa on männynnä puuta poikki. Ja monessa muussakin paikassa...



Kerenny keskuspuistoa tarkastamaan, mut sen mitä pyörin kehä I:n ja vantaan avo-ojan välillä niin onhan noita kaatunu. P-heinän majan ja munkkiksen välinen hiekkabaana on neljästä kohtaa poikki ja korpipolun p-heinän puoleisessa päässä sen ison siirtolohkareen ympärystässä on yks tuhoalue. Muuten tällä korkeudella suht saman verran uusia kaatoja kun noissa parissa edellisessä puhurissa.

@ hoosee + muut hypoteettiset larstairetkeilijät; luukin parkkis 10:30? 
Kaiken varmuuden välttämiseks tsekkaa / tsekatkaa tilanne täältä vielä aamusta; jos en oo ajokuntoinen niin pahoittelen asiaa täällä ennen ysiä aamusta.

----------


## marco1

En tiä mistään mitään mutta kilautellaan keulanpalautusasiat ens viikon aikana kuntoon.

Taidan käyttää lauantaiaamun fossiilipyörän keulan huoltoon jonon perässä läähättämisen sijasta, jostain syystä liukkaalla ajamista ei nyt pysty ajattelemaankaan.

----------


## PaH

> Taidan käyttää lauantaiaamun fossiilipyörän keulan huoltoon jonon perässä läähättämisen sijasta, jostain syystä liukkaalla ajamista ei nyt pysty ajattelemaankaan.



Fossil-keken huoltokin on välillä tarpeen, mut yllättävän vähän tuolla skutsissa livettää. Pakastus on tiivistäny pohjat ja silojään näkee ennenku lipee (lätäköt ja hiukka valumajäätä kaltseilla). Harkihe ny vielä; ton yhden junnun kans keskenään ajellessa voip tulla hiki.

----------


## petjala

^^^Hypoläskirytkyttäjä ilmoittaa: Virkani puolesta, vastustan.

Eli miksi lupauduinkaan lauantaiksi töihin  :Irvistys:

----------


## Shimaani

Jääkausi on alkanna ja pitkät terät kutsuu.  

Nuuskio - 0 points.

muok:
Tuusulanjärvellä oli hupaa:

----------


## marco1

Hömpf, jos vaihtais keulan huollon puhjenneen renkaan vaihtoon niin missäs mun pitäis olla aamusella, Luucintie 33 tai joku sinnepäin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en tiedä muuta kuin Luukin parkkis, jos luukintie 33 on parkkis niin se passaa mulle.

----------


## PaH

Oikeelta mestalta vaikuttaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Dänks hyvistä poluista, tuonne täytyy päästä uudestaan.

----------


## PaH

> Dänks hyvistä poluista, tuonne täytyy päästä uudestaan.



Polut oli hyvejä, mut Velskolan jälkeinen reitinvalinta p*rseestä. Mai päd. 
Ihan ei speksit pitäny, silojäätä oli paljon enempi kun näillä kulmilla, aikataulukaan ei pitäny eikä johtopässi muistanu kaikkia polunpäitä joten jokusia u-käännöksiä mahtu matkaan. Mut varoitin kyllä etukäteen vajaakuntoisuudesta... Eniveis - tnx retkueelle.

Yks kuvatus kans - kuvan tägeinä vois olla vaikka #HC #peukalonimeminen

----------


## marco1

Kiitos vedosta ja odotteluista. Ekat kolme tuntia olin hidas ja huono, sen jälkeen olin jo ihan katki. Toinen kaatuminen oli liikaa ja pitemihän se lenkki hiukan siitä luvatusta mitasta.
Evidenssiä hyytymisestä sen verran etten meinannut löytää sieltä parkkikselta pois  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Evidenssiä hyytymisestä sen verran etten meinannut löytää sieltä parkkikselta pois



Mä kattelin että oltiin samaan aikaan Vihdintien ja Martinkyläntien risteyksessä, vaikka mä kerkesin siinä välissä käydä Lahnuksen sellillä tankaamassa halapaa löpöö.

----------


## PaH

Olis tään päivän kelillä toi eilinen lenkura ollu extremeä. 

Kävin aamuvuorossa pyörimässä k-puiston eteläisempää osaa ja vaikka täällä ton silojään määrä on prosentti siitä mitä luukissa jne oli, löyty riittävän monta kaatuilupaikkaa ton valkosen alta ihan etsimättäkin.

Aijuu. Tosta pääsee vielä ajamalla ylös, mut aika tarkka on linja. 
Jos joku tuolla päin liikkuva omaa vehkeet, niin saa mun puolesta siivota pois.

----------


## kmw

^ tota samaa täällä vähän pohjoisemmassakin. Matkalla Syväojalle tuli vastaan pelto mikä oli lähes kauttaaltaan luistelurataa. Syndeille oli käyttöä  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Kiitokset pahikselle vielä teipistä ja siitä, että johdatit mut pois tuolta eteläpäädystä pyörimästä.

----------


## marco1

Eilen keskusteltiin jossain vaiheessa Hakunilan laduista, tämän iltapäivän lyhyen session perusteella siellä oli reilu pari kilsaa hiihdettävää. Pertsan ura erittäin jäinen, luistellen olis voinut ollut kivaa - nyt oli suksiminenkin eilisen kaltaista kyykytystä ja turpaanvetoa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

En mää mitenkään painostaa halua näin joulun kynnyksellä, mutta voisiko Mutis joskus lukea privateviestini.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mutanaama

Luettu on, mutta en oo vielä saanu vaimon puksutinta esiin. "menee nyt"
1



2



3

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiitosta Mustis, minun keski-ikäiset silmäni eivät ole ihan varmoja, mutta ihan kuin tuosta alimmassa kuvassa näkyisi sitä kiiltävää akselia. Voisitko vielä sanallisesti vahvistaa onko akselia näkyvillä n. 5 mm vai ei.

----------


## sakuvaan

Jos kyse on SRAMin kammista niin kyllä, sinne jää vähän rakoa.

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllä siellä pätkä on esillä

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiitos, hyvät ajotoverit. Ei siis syytä huoleen noiden Sramin x5 läski kampien suhteen.

----------


## sakuvaan

Kellään nurkissa 27.2 satulatolppaa? toi surlytin tarttis moisen..

----------


## Shimaani

Suaraa, kiaroo, räikeän mustaa vai hillityn kiiluvaa ja kuinka pitkää sais olla?

----------


## sakuvaan

musta ilman setbäkkiä olis fantsu, löytyyks missä mitassa

----------


## petjala

Hep. Kävin päivällä Munkkikosken majalla. Uhkasivat, jotta pitävät kipsaa auki vielä keskiviikkona ja sit karkaavat jouluks pois. Tapanina mahdollisesti auki keleistä riippuen ja sen jälkeen taas ilmeisimmin vuodenvaihteen jälkeen. Naamakirjaan lupasivat päivittää aukioloaikoja, lunta toivoivat (tai sit mahdotonta setäryntäystä). Kipkap siis.

----------


## PMT

Tulee vähän myöhään ,mutta huomenna La 21.12 klo 10.30 lähdetään Ylläs hallin parkkikselta suuntana etelä,eli Hallainvuori Hertsikan kalliot ja mahdollisesti jotain muutakin, mukaan mahtuu jos ei Joulu kiireet paina.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna Joulusiivousta  :Irvistys:

----------


## PMT

Tuo Joulu siivous lopetettiin pari tuntia sitten , mutta ymmärrän muös työssä käyjien ongelmat, aina ei voi onnistua.

----------


## PMT

Kolmestaan tehtiin hyvälenkki meinas jo ravinnot ruveta vähenemään,Pyörä valikoima oli myös mukava Mondrakker , mun X Nikolai ja Moonlander,
Fat kuski oli minulle ja juhalle uusi tuttavuus  ,Mutta hyvin tuli vaikeitakin paikkoja ja Juhan kanssa jättivät suosiolla muutaman paikan ajamatta ja silti hyvin selvisivät lenkistä. Kiitos mukana olleille ja toivotaan että tavataan toistekkin.

----------


## mutanaama

Vajaan tunnin ehdin ajelemaan, sen verran kuitenkin pääs testaamaan uutta pystyputken suojalokaria, että toimivalta vaikutti. Snadi rako rapakaareen ei paljoa haitannut ja housutkin pysy "siistinä" kun ei takaa tullut rapaa edes noin 35 vauhdissa soratiellä.

----------


## sakuvaan

PMTltä löyty satulatolppa surlyyn, ei tartte enää  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Rostseikkaillen Munkkikselta ytimeen jouluostoksille ja takas. Mennentullen mutkitellen ja ketunlenkkejä kierrellen. Aatos kävi mielessä notta pitäiskös vaihdetta vaihtaa kevyemmälle? Kattellaan ny kumminkin. Jos vaikka sais vähän lisää jerkkua jalkoihin.

----------


## elasto

Tapanina ketään missään mitä häh?

Ja hyvää Joulua vaan kaikille näin etukäteen!

----------


## mutanaama

Kyl tapanina ehdottomasti jotain jossain.

----------


## elasto

No kertokaa sit ku tiiätte.

----------


## mutanaama

No se on sitten kinkunsulatuspyöräilyretki munkkikselta aidalle ja takas. Alkaen kello 11.00, ellei parempaa ilmaannu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä mökkeilen huomisesta Tammikuulle asti jollei puolison naama käy turhan tutuksi. Mutta hyvää joulua kaikille Sedille!

----------


## Shimaani

> No se on sitten kinkunsulatuspyöräilyretki munkkikselta aidalle ja takas. Alkaen kello 11.00, ellei parempaa ilmaannu.



 Nyt kannattaa sit muistaa mitä tapahtui kun läskilauma 2011 lähti Tapaninpäivänä munkkikselta liikkeelle - oli ulkonaliikkumiskieltoa ja kaikkee muuta panikointia.  Silti (tai sen taatta) mukana. Ja kamera kans.

----------


## PMT

Hyvätjoulut  sedille minunkin puolesta, näyttää mun kinkun sulatus  siirtyvän suksille , kun täytyy lähteä Tapanin aamuna kohti lumisia paikkoja.

----------


## marco1

Hyvät joulut kaikille!
Lunta löytyy Kemin pohjoispuolelta kohtuullisesti.

----------


## Shimaani

Vuasi sitten täällä etelässännii oli sitä valkoista töhnää kuten alta näkyy:

----------


## PaH

> Hyvät joulut kaikille!
> Lunta löytyy Kemin pohjoispuolelta kohtuullisesti.



Jouluja täänkin puolesta setalaumalle- Ylläksellä huisat hiihtimiskelit tällä erää.

----------


## Marsusram

Hyvää Joulua tältäkin tasa(50/60)puolisesti!

----------


## kmw

Oikein joulua äijäköörille.

Tapaninajelut-spekulaatioita.

----------


## elasto

Eli huomenna klo 11 munkkikselta Aidalle ja takas?

----------


## Shimaani

Juu. Mun vauhti ei sit päätä huimaa kun tänpäiväisellä polkuskouttauksella löin yhdellä ooteebeellä ihtelleni kaksi puujalkaa - mikä tahansa on helppoa kun sen osaa.
*Hirnumio*

----------


## mutanaama

Joopa joo. Tai sitte ajellaan enämpi. Simu vaa brassaa, soon oikeesti hirmukunnossa. Ennen se kiukutteli vasta kun oli levännyt min 1min, nii nyt se pitää jöötä hiljentämättä.

----------


## mxv

Kai se on pakko lähteä mukaan kun en keksi yhtään hyvää tekosyytä olla osallistumatta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Raparalli ei ole mun ratto, joten en tullut, mutten kyllä ollut edes luvannut tulla. :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

No oli siellä paikkapaikoin rapaakin, mutta missään ei kuitenkaan napaan asti.

pastun fillariin iski kaikkien päivtyskeppien  äiti, onneks ei O-P ehtiny polkasta.

----------


## Ollipk

Olipa hienot lenkit keskuspuistossa, kiitos vetäjille ja mukana olleille. - Juu oli aika karahka. Ei varmaan läskiin olis tarttunukkaan? 
Kotipolulla huomasin hiilareiden olevan tosi vähissä, voidaan päätellä ettei kinkussa ei ole tarpeeksi hiilareita...?

----------


## mutanaama

No mulla näytti kulutusmittari joku 2800kcal, onneks tuli illalla tankattua suklaata, niin koivissa riitti virtaa loppuun asti.

----------


## mxv

Kiitoksia minunkin puolestani. Parhaat mutaleikit pitkään aikaan. Vieläkin on mies yhtä hymyä. Mutta eiköhän se hymy hyydy kun pitää alkaa pesemään kamoja puhtaaksi.

----------


## Pastu

Kiitos koko poppoolle! Lystiä oli. Jopa niin hauskaa, että ihan kramppas. Kummasti tuntui tuo mun könkeli vetävän puoleensa niin karahkoja kuin uqqeleitakin  :Vink: 
Rillit päätin jättää talteen metsän siimekseen, varmaan lähelle puun ylitystä. Hyvä tekosyy karata huomenna metsään. Mut ensin kunnon kalajatankkaus.

----------


## kmw

Mää vielä Keksuspuistoa ajelin ylösalas ja sivuttain sinne&tänne. Pehtoori oli auki ja munkkikaffeella poikkesin. Keimolassa koitin mopouraa, mutta 38mm rinkula ei meikän tekniikalla sovellu sinne ollenskans + eikä reisi riitä 42/17 pyöritykseen. Mutta maantie-bliss! Välillä kun ajelee kiinteällä niin voi vitsinvitsi miten on vapaaratas mukava. Ingenjöörillä oli hyvä päivä kun sen keksi.

----------


## elasto

Joo kiitoksia vaan kaikille vielä mukavasta lenkistä! Muutaman kerran yritin vähän vahingossa eksyttää meitä, mutta pääosin tiesin kuitenkin minne olin menossa, ehkä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

No sittenhän meitä oli kaksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Ja juu, Pahikselle kiitokset penkkivinkistä. Ensiajelu 4h maastossa ilman säämiskähousuja, ei hangannut tai puutunut.

Ergon SM3 Pro saddle

----------


## Shimaani

Oli se hyvä havaita että muutkin osuu niihin tähtiportteihin...  :Hymy:   Safkan jälkeen katosi taju ns. rivakasti joten ketiuemun poismanaaminen tehtiin pihasäätämössä Pikovalon kera. 
Mää olen ajanut viimeisen vuoden säämiskättä ja sen kyllä näkee tuosta Paksuttimen™ jakkarasta  :Vink: 

Lenkura oli hupahauska, välillä oli senverran kuravelliä että kumit meinas alkaa kelluttaa  :Cool: 

Minkä kokoinen se veli Mutanaaman jakkara on, S/M/L?

----------


## mutanaama

Ämmän ostin. En tosin pysty sanomaan siirtymien aikana tapahtuvista puutumisista, niitä ko ei juuri tänään ollu, sen verran hyvin toimi eksymiset ja dynaaminen reitinvalinta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onkos tammikuun ensimmäisenä sunnuntaina ajoa. Ihan vaan sillä, kun näyttää ilmatieteen laitoksen mukaan ensi viikon  torstaina pakkastavan ja sunnuntaina olisi ihan kunnolla pakkasta. Forecan mukaan taas ei näin mukavalta näytä. 
Eli jos rapa kiinteytyy metsässä niin setäajot Kuntoilijalle maistuu, mutta jos rapakelit jatkuu, niin jatkuu myös lenkkarien kuluttaminen. Uusi vuosi tulossa ja Kuntoilijalla huimat suunnitelmat oman roppansa rääkin suhteen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Tammikuuhan on vasta ensi vuona eli piiiiitkän ajan päästä mut onko huomenna larjantaina metsäänmenijöitä, jostakin jnnkn jhnkn aikaan jnkn verran?

Nimim.
Valo Komukaan

----------


## elasto

Siitä Ülaston linjojen alta löytyi pari tällaista kylttiä ja polulle tahalteen tielle raahattuja puita. Siitä kohtaa mistä linjojen alta lähtee polku kohti Pukkivuorentietä. Kannettiin kaverin kanssa ne pari puuta siitä polulta tieltä pois ja nämä kyltit otin muistoksi.

Harmi ettei tuossa ollut mitään yhteystietoja, koska olisi mukava keskustella asiasta lisää. Mulle jäi ainakin hieman epäselväksi miksi tuon polun käyttöä pitäisi vältellä fillaroidessa?

----------


## kolistelija

Niin, lappu ilman perusteluja on vähän kuin sanoisi että tää polku on mun, mee sä muualle leikkimään.

Ensiksi Aida ja sit tämmöstä. Tarttis varmaan perustaa joku kriisikeskus kaikille osapuolille.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## elasto

> Niin, lappu ilman perusteluja on vähän kuin sanoisi että tää polku on mun, mee sä muualle leikkimään.
> 
> Ensiksi Aida ja sit tämmöstä. Tarttis varmaan perustaa joku kriisikeskus kaikille osapuolille.



Koettiin naapurini kanssa koko kauheus samalla lenkillä sisältäen Aidan ja nämä mysteeriset kyltit + ilkivallan ajaessa koko erikoiskokeen Laaksosta Ülastoon.

----------


## Shimaani

Johan noista lappusista on täällä juttua aiemminnii ollut, mää hoidan sen asian kun siellä kuitennii koirani kera liikuskelen.  Syytä hualeen on vasta sit ku ne [kamalien villaristien värkkäämät] sillat siellä sähkölinjoilla alkaa katoilla tai rikkoutua mut ainakin vielä ne kyllä kelpaavat kaikille polun käyttäjille.  Sinikka Nopolaa lainaten: einyttehrä tästä mitään numeroo.

Nimim.
_paikallinen_

----------


## elasto

Kukaan huomenna aamupäivästä jossain jotain? Vai onko kaikki normaalit ihmiset töissä silloin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä mökkeilen edelleen... ens vuonna sitten :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Mä ajattelin käydä huomenna vielä sinetöimässä tän vuoden pakettiin.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...35#post2143535

Tuolta löytyikin muuten syy siihen miksi niin monet teistä sedistä tykkäätte niin paljon teiän läskipyöristänne. :P

----------


## mutanaama

Noinhan siinä varmasti on käynyt. Kun liki satakiloinen sälli hyppää fillarin päälle, on ekana mielessä se, mikä kestää raskasta väärinkäyttöä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Toiset ne vaan tietää...  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

onks kellään surlykuskilla ylimääräsenä monkeynutseja tai tuggnuttia?

----------


## Pastu

Aikamoinen delegaatio tuolla altaan reunalla. Oliks siellä Shimu pitämässä jöötä?
En tohtinut tulla tekemään tuttavuutta, kun annettu kotiintuloaika oli jo reilusti ylitetty...

----------


## mutanaama

Oliko ne hyrräilemässä vai koiruuksien kanssa?

----------


## PaH

^^ klubin uudenvuoden lenkuran väki veikattu?

----------


## Pastu

Hyvin veikattu, Apa tunnusti! Oli siellä hyrrien seassa koiruuksiakin. Joku oli mua kuulemma haukkunut, miäs tahi dogi.

----------


## apa

Siellä paikallista sadetanssijaa jututeltiin ja vihreä moto vilahti ohitse vislausääntä nopeammin =)

----------


## PaH

> Hyvin veikattu, Apa tunnusti! Oli siellä ...



Tunnustamisen ohella se ajelikin, kun vähän houkutteli.

----------


## apa

taas ne houkutteli ja pakotti

----------


## Shimaani

Näillä nurkilla ei näköjään kannata ees yrittää tehrä mtn salaa.... :Vink:  Tunnelin suuaukolla bonggattiin vielä modeki :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

Täällä takametsissä saa tehdä kaiken näköistä hauskaa salaa.

----------


## apa

> Täällä takametsissä saa tehdä kaiken näköistä hauskaa salaa.



tuli ekana mieleen sana pontikka

----------


## kmw

Sedille uudempaa & hyvempää vuotta.

----------


## HeikkiO

> Sedille uudempaa & hyvempää vuotta.



komps

----------


## elasto

Jaa se oli jonkun klubin joku uuden vuoden ajelu. Ihmettelinkin mikä torikokous siinä tunnelin suuaukon kohdalla oli kun siihen saavuin ja jäin Shimaanin kanssa hetkeksi juttelemaan mukavia.

Hyvää uutta vuotta sedille!

----------


## elasto

Ootteko muuten huomanneet, että siellä Ülaston linjojen alla kulkevalla polulla on Enduro-prätkän jälkiä? Naapurini kertoi jopa sellaisen siellä nähneen ajelemassa. Ei ihmekään, että ne montut tuntuu syvenevän siellä kokoajan. Miettii vaan miten tuollainen sitä maastoa kuluttaa ja lieneekö edes sallittua?

----------


## Shimaani

Jos kyseessä on sama enskapöörääjä kun asuu siinä mustikkasuontiellä niin ne polut on enimmäkseen sen tekemiä alunperin. Se kamu ei sudittele tai revittele sammalia irti vaan ajaa pirun nätisti. Mää lähen ny koiran kanssa ulkoiluttaan sahaa sinne sähkölinjan suuntaan :Cool:

----------


## elasto

Okei, ei mitään hajua kuka on kyseessä. Ite oon nähny vaan niitä jälkiä siellä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Tunnustamisen ohella se ajelikin, kun vähän houkutteli.



Tyylikkään näkönen patille meno kuva. Lisää näitä *peukku*

----------


## mutanaama

Ja jos se on sama sälli, niin se ajelee trial-fillarilla. Oli vähän pahoillaan kun  oltiin helpotettu yhtä sen kallionousua, joka on meille nööseille lasku.

----------


## PaH

Apropå. Tietäiskö kukaan kellä olis tarvetta oranssille (anoAl) fatbackin 18" 2013-malliselle rocker-rungolle. Tommoselle.
Tuokin joutais pois. Taaperoitu versio. Navatkin löytyis - taakke tuo ja eteen tämä.
Ihan vähän ja hyvin varovasti ajettuja.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mitä hää ny meinaa?

----------


## Shimaani

Niijuu,
trialipöörähän on se josta kuuluu hiljaista hörinää, jossa on paksupyörän matalapainerenkaat ja jota pomputetaan kunnes se ponkaisee ylös jstn ihan käsittämättömästä paikasta.  Enskapöörä roiskii pintamaat hevon kuuseen ja jättää kauhian spoorin. 
Onneks mä olen pituudellisesti haasteinen ja likviditeettirajoitteinen tuohon pahismarketin menopeliin :huh:  Väri olis kyllä sopivan hillittü

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mitäköhän tuo Pahis meinaa ? Luopuu läskeilystä vai uutta hienompaa läskiä alle.

----------


## marco1

Toivottavasti tuo Oranzin härvelin hävittäminen toimii lumitanssina tai mulle tulee ihan helevetin kalliiksi reissata lumen perässä tänä keväänä... Ajopelit on varastossa palasina tai siinä kunnossa mihin ne jäi viime lenkillä. Suksittua tuli pohjoisessa jonkin verran, ei suunnitellun mukaisesti kuitenkaan kun vesihiihdoksi muuttunut keli alkoi jossain vaiheessa tökkiä.

Hyvää alkavaa vuotta silti.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Apropå. Tietäiskö kukaan kellä olis tarvetta oranssille (anoAl) fatbackin 18" 2013-malliselle rocker-rungolle. Tommoselle.
> Tuokin joutais pois. Taaperoitu versio. Navatkin löytyis - taakke tuo ja eteen tämä.
> Ihan vähän ja hyvin varovasti ajettuja.







> Mitä hää ny meinaa?



Mä laitoin Neiti Marple hatun päähän ja pähkäilin....

Hän hävittää kaiken paitti kehät ja kumekset, eli uus rojekti syö 190mm/12mm takanapaa ja 135mm/15mm etunapaa. Pahis kun ei aja meinstriim vehkeillä (ysinollaseiska, Karhunrasva) niin mää veikkaan että herra DHL kiikuttaa keskuspuiston kylkeen

Corvuksen?

----------


## mutanaama

Keulalle vois olla käyttöä  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Keulalle vois olla käyttöä



Vaatii sulle vissiin adapteria levyn ja navan väliin, salsat kun käyttää edessä rear-spaced jarrua IS kiinnityksellä.

----------


## PaH

> Mä laitoin Neiti Marple hatun päähän ja pähkäilin....



Ei susta marpleks oo eikä corvus sinkuloidu kun on vaihdepyöräks tehty.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eihän Marple ole aina ensi arvauksella oikeessa...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt speksit kehiin Pahis ja sassiin. Edes komissario Palmu (totta 50/60) ei keksi ratkaisua, joten tiedot esille, jotta me muut voimme alkaa kuolaamaan ja allekirjoittanut tuskailla oman lompakan ohkaisuuden kanssa :Kieli pitkällä: . Mitä ihmeen hipo sinkula mahdollisia läskejä niitä muka on ? Ruostuvat ovat normipolkijan vehkeitä ei siis Pahismaisia. Ettei sitten avaruusmetallinen Carver Ti O`Beast liukuvin dropoutein. Se vissiin on se, kun herralla on jo Carverin kuitukeulasta muistaakseni positiivinen kokemus.

Jaa, mutta miksi sitten luopuu navoista (135/170) eli taisi tulla pummi.

----------


## marco1

Mitäs sitä turhia arvailemaan, eikös se ole kivempi luonnossa nähdä kuin netissä... kaikki aikanaan ja jotkut ei koskaan.  :Hymy: 

Se joulua edeltänyt Luukin reissu olis ollut vähempi liukkaalla kelillä/kumilla tosi mukava, tässä todellisuudessa ei ole silloin muksittu kyynärspää vieläkään parantunut ajokuntoon.

----------


## PaH

> Se joulua edeltänyt Luukin reissu olis ollut vähempi liukkaalla kelillä/kumilla tosi mukava, tässä todellisuudessa ei ole silloin muksittu kyynärspää vieläkään parantunut ajokuntoon.



Shit. Olihan se aikas killeri se luukkilainen alusmaasto. Tv kyynärä asettuu.

Tää hiihitteli 9 pvää ylläksellä. Matkassa oli vaan kaks pakkaskelin paria, joten 2/3 reissusta oli enempi työmiähen kelit. 31h suksilla ja reissun maitohappokertymä oli all_time_record, mut niin oli vauhtikin. 1x1 pyöräily ei oo näemmä paskempaa treeniä vapaan hiihtoon.

@arvuuttelijat - lajin vaihto -> ei mitään tilauksessa

----------


## HC Andersen

Istuu muuten melko hyvin käteen Answerin Pro Tapper 20/20 stonga.

----------


## Shimaani

Lajin vaihto?  :No huh!: 
Tänään voimalinjoilla todettua: tankon mukana kääntyvä rapakaari suojaa vähemmän kuin viistoputkessa kiinteästi ollut jtn eiku lisää pähkintää ja säätöä. Tai sit testilenkkimaasto oli rapaisampaa kuin viime vuonna Süväojalla, hmm.

----------


## PaH

> Istuu muuten melko hyvin käteen Answerin Pro Tapper 20/20 stonga.



Kokeilin moista männä keväänä. Liikaa takakurvaa vaihdepyörään ja liika suora kinkuloihin. 
Löys kummiskin ajomieheltä kodin se.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mun on vielä paha mennä tuon enempää sanomaan, ehkä kuun lopussa ollaan viisaampia kun on ihan oikeita ajotunteja takana.

----------


## zipo

Answer oli  vuoden -13 paras ostos ja eikä tarvinnut ostaa sokkona.Se oli hyvin opetettu sinkularähinällä.thnx.

Shit,fattikeula vaihtoehtoja liikaa,ei huvita pistää uusiksi 3 kpl:tta 135mm rearspecific etukiekkoa uuden keulan vuoksi.
Voisko Carverin levyadapterilla hoitaa homman kotiin 135mm frontspecific keulojen osalta?

Taidan löydä jäihin koko prokkiksen hetkeksi ja ajella enemmän.

----------


## kmw

> ..
> Taidan löydä jäihin koko prokkiksen hetkeksi ja ajella enemmän.



komppaan täpöillä. Ihmisen kiusana kyllä kaiken muailman haavekuvia ja mielitekoja päässä liikkuu, mutta näillä  mennään mitä on. Kalusto riittää mun ajoihin paremmin kuin hyvin.  Paitti että jos se hra HenB päättää olla pitämättä ittellään ...

----------


## HC Andersen

Tarviiko joku täältä 10£ (75£minimi ostot) lahjakorttia CEEÄRRCEEHEN voimassa 13 päivää vielä.

----------


## PaH

> ...Shit,fattikeula vaihtoehtoja liikaa,ei huvita pistää uusiksi 3 kpl:tta 135mm rearspecific etukiekkoa uuden keulan vuoksi.
> Voisko Carverin levyadapterilla hoitaa homman kotiin 135mm frontspecific keulojen osalta?



Nou rokit saiens. Postmounttisessa fronttispesifissä esim Hopen shimmiprikkoja levyn alle 4-5mm (toikalla noita on ainaskin ihan hyllytavarana), IS- mounttisessa riittää pari prikkaa jarrusatulan ja kiinnikkeen väliin ja muutaman millin pidemmät satulapultit. Sou iisi  :Cool: 

mut off-topic; huomenna ajoaikaa käytössä ~09 - 15 -- kukaan missään mitään ??? ???

----------


## zipo

Aha ,jotain tämmöstä olin lukevinani fättikeuloista.Siis kokeillaan jos pala kakkua eiku kaljaa..
Ei juma mikä määrä vaihtoehtoja kiekoille/navoille/ keuloille ihan niinkuin oikeissakin maastopöörissä.
Täällä muuttui muutama kilometri polkua risuesteiksi ihan 2 pvä:ssä ja duunimatka tylsäksi klv kihnuttamiseksi.

----------


## ahma

> mut off-topic; huomenna ajoaikaa käytössä ~09 - 15 -- kukaan missään mitään ??? ???



Startataan Juminyn kanssa Kontulasta klo 12.30. Teretuloa mukaan jos nappaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olen huomenna saaristossa jalkamiähenä, illalla ehkä pieni lenkura con Koira.

Kävin testaamassa koiran kanssa tuota Answerin mutkaa, istu ainakin lyhyellä lenkillä meikäläisen käteen tooooooooooooooodella hyvin, huomattavasti paremmin kun vanha Monkey Bar DH, ranteet jäi todella neutraaliin asentoon.

----------


## zipo

> Nou rokit saiens. Postmounttisessa fronttispesifissä esim Hopen shimmiprikkoja levyn alle 4-5mm (toikalla noita on ainaskin ihan hyllytavarana), IS- mounttisessa riittää pari prikkaa jarrusatulan ja kiinnikkeen väliin ja muutaman millin pidemmät satulapultit. Sou iisi 
> 
> mut off-topic; huomenna ajoaikaa käytössä ~09 - 15 -- kukaan missään mitään ??? ???



Täällä on päivänvaloa vasta kybän jälkeen joten start sama vanha parkkis 10,15.Teipattu nilkka eli iisibiisi speediä.

----------


## PaH

@z - jepu

@ahma - tnx kutsusta, ajellaan idemmässä joku toinen pvä - suuntaan williin pohjolaan

----------


## zipo

Harmaa päivänvalo ja softi alusta söi parhaan flow:n mutta helposti muutama tunti kuluu ihan kotinurkilla ajelessa.
Jos itse olisin sinkulapöörällä ajanut samat kiemurat niin särkylääkettä polvivaivaan saisi ottaa maximi annoksen.
Pian speksaamaan prikkoja jne etuteräkseen.Se kalja unohtu?Next time.

----------


## PaH

^ harvoin tarttee ketään kiitellä venailusta ja taas pitää. Flow-vaje oli enemmän mulla tänään miehen kun alustan pehmeyttä.
Mut hjuva lenkki, tnx. Laitan ittelleni muistiin "z- kiekura + pehmee pohja + 32x19 = nounou" <hyymiö>

ps. olihan se perse revenny. mut vähän vaan.

----------


## PaH

Huomisia ajamisia arvon. 
Jos ketä kinostaa ~4h ajelu klo 10:00 alkaen, luukki-rinnekoti-kämmenlampi-velskola-luukki, niin hihkukoon heppiä täälä ennen 08:00 huomenaamuna. 
Käsite olis et hirmusti tuolla ei tartte mutarännejä ajaa. Koska flow on häveksessä, lähden 1v pask. eiku paksupyörällä ja himmailuvauhdilla. Luukin parkkikselta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Muo huvittais kyllä huutaa heppiä, mutta mä haluan tehdä kuulemma muita aisioita.

----------


## mutanaama

Emminä sitä heppiä hihku, mutta ajamaan vois lähteä. Pidän sitten huolen, että himmailuvauhti jää himmailuvauhdiksi.

----------


## PaH

> ... mutta ajamaan vois lähteä ...



Lähti se kans. Reippaasti ajoi, välillä piti huudella et elä jätä.. 
Tossa naama on vielä puhtaampi kun avataari-kuvatuksessa, lopussa siinäjasiinä.

Oksissa ynnä puskissa vettä ihan päntiönään, alusta jees. Lopun vaihtoehtoreitillä mettäkone kahlannu niin syvässä et 
puolen km:n pätkä meni kantohommiks.

----------


## mutanaama

Siinä on rehellinen kuva. Hällä oli aina hyvää aikaa virittää kuvauskalusto mun vasta rämpiessä paikalle. Ja seuraavaksi hankintaan menee säärisuojat. Luulis että spdejen potkinta säärillä muuttuu paalion hauskemmaksi kuin se nyt kivusta johtuen ei ole.

Mut on se pahis bongannu kelpo polut ihan tästä meisän läheltä. Näilläkin keleillä ajettavaa oli moneksi tunniksi, ja puroissa pysty huuhtelemaan soran ja hiekan pois heikonsiirrosta, kun parissa kohtaa tuli ajettua suht syvässä mudassa. Sevverran oli hiekkaa mukana, että muutaman kerran narrouvide hylkäs ketjun

----------


## PaH

Tosa välissä vuoden kun ajelin pelekästään fläteillä niin mun narujalkoihin ei tullu ensimmäistäkään isoa venttiä pedaaleista, mut sen jälkeen on spd-härvelit avannu säären puolen kymmentä kertaa sillai ihan luuta myöte. Hommasin sit suunnistajan kaupasta tommoset - g-formin polvari alle ja toi osittain sen päälle.
Ei haittaa ajamista, lämmittää klappia ja ei ahista alapäästään kengissä. Vieläkin kunnon ventin tuntee, mut nahka kestää ehjänä ja u*tutuksen määrä 15sek iskun jälkeen on 12% siitä mitä olis ilman noita. Vahva osta- suositus.

----------


## zipo

Eipä onnistunut J-keulanasennus.Tyssäsi heti alkuunsa.
135mm front specific navoissa on 9mm akselipäädyt ja rear specific navoissa 10mm:set eli ei mahdu haarukan dropoutteihin viilamatta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nostetaas aihetta hieman ehdottamalla lenkkiä sunnuntaille, anyone?

----------


## Shimaani

Suntaina lienee taas sitä hakuhaukkuiluilua metsänsiimeksessä

----------


## petjala

@ HC: sunnuntai pitäis olla toimiva vaikka koko päivän (ukko tuskin jaksaa puoltakaan). Lauantaina taas tullu lupauduttua aamupäiväks töihin...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sunnuntaille vahva ehkä, jos on pakkasta.

----------


## pötkö

mistä lähetään huomen ja millä porukalla? suunnallakaan ei juuri väliä. mielummin aamusta kun illasta

----------


## PaH

> mistä lähetään huomen ja millä porukalla? suunnallakaan ei juuri väliä. mielummin aamusta kun illasta



emmätiiä mistä mut mää kans

----------


## mutanaama

Mä lähden vasta ip ajelemaan, ja sillonkin vaan muutamaksi tunniksi. Kotoa alotan ja jos maa on jäässä, niin päädyn sinne takas. Jos ei niin sitten sama juttu. Mut maastoa.

----------


## pötkö

östersundomin siwalta 

https://maps.google.fi/maps?ie=UTF-8...d=0CKkBEPwSMAs

huomen larstaina ja klo 930. ja muutaman tunnin lenkuraan sain vaimolta luvan

----------


## ahma

> östersundomin siwalta 
> huomen larstaina ja klo 930. ja muutaman tunnin lenkuraan sain vaimolta luvan



Häh? Mun metsiin? Ilman lupaa? Mä tuun mukaan.

----------


## PaH

^ anomus hyväksytty. Hipo rimaa mut menköön ny tän kerran.

----------


## HC Andersen

Höh, sit kaikki lähtee pitämään hauskaa just kun mä en pääse mukaan... no mä syön sitten kakkua ja pullaa :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PaH

> Höh, sit kaikki lähtee pitämään hauskaa just kun mä en pääse mukaan... no mä syön sitten kakkua ja pullaa



Hauskaa? Fillarointi epun&ahman&mun&mahdollisestijonkunmuunhölömön seurassa hauskaa? Kuule HC, pullan&kaakun syönti on warmasti kiwompaa.

----------


## ahma

Joku (Eppu?) taisi startissa sanoa että maa on jäätynyt, eikä mutaa ole. Meni hiukka pieleen. Lenkin saldo: mutaa, eksymistä, teknisiä, teknisiä, teknisiä. Pahis katkoi ketjuja loppuvuoden tarpeiksi. Toivottavasti jalka ei pidä hereillä. Ensi kerralla kusen polkimille. tai menen HCn kanssa syömään pullaa.
Kiitokset kaikille.

----------


## pötkö

Mutaa? missä?

mun lenkillä oli lähinnä kovat polut ja aurinkoinen lenkkiseura. 
Mites teräsbetonireiden polvi? Kardaaniveto olisi ollut tänään ainoa oikea tapa valuttaa virta polkimilta sinne polulle. 

Selvisi myös miksi fatbäkki oli myynnissä. Pahismarketin varasto on muutettu issikkatalliksi. kuulemma ponilla pääsee peremmin kahlaamaan noita keskuspuiston viimekesän polkuja ja tänloppusyksyn ojia pitkin. Ja kuulemma rouvan ruusutkin tykkää enempi niistä poninjätöksistä kun ketjuöljystä

----------


## PaH

Mäkään mitään mutaa noteerannu; paitsi takapihalla kun koetin löytää sen jähmäkaakan alta fillaria. Parikymmentä minuuttia sai valutella letkuvettä härvelin päälle ennenku pohjaväri paljastui. Sit vaihdoin melkein ehjän ketjun uuteen... katotaan nyt sit miten d-a kestää.  

Tuosta vielä polvi tulee, enempi ohjainputki / stemmi kolhi sisäpuolisen reisilihaksen päätä. Verryttelin sitä tuossa tovin tulevassa ponitallissa kun tein härvelistä laiheliinin - taka-bud vaihtui taka-nateen. Sen verran ahdas tuo perä on, et jos runkko on kuorrutettu 10mm mpl- kerroksella niin alkaa ahistaa. Etupöörään jätin ne karvojen päähän kasvaneet jää-polyypit kiinni, ne on vallan söpöt.

tnx aurinkoiselle ajoseuralle kärsivällisyydestä, mekaanikolle lisäksi semmonen vihreä pallero

edt: evidenssiä niistä aurinkoisista ilmeistä -



Siirtomekanismi ekan 1,5h jälkeen, kaakan määrä on vielä maltillinen ja enää yks katkeema tulollaan -



... and be careful out there; avoid chains named Connex ...

----------


## HC Andersen

^Oho! 


Tää meinas polkasta liikkeelle huomenna Kuusijärven parkkikselta kl.11

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voip olla tai sitten ei, mut katsotaan.

----------


## petjala

Tää rymyää kans huomenna Kuusijärven parkkiin yheltätoista.

----------


## tee_pu

Kuinka pitkään meinasitte parkkikselta rymytä eteenpäin?

----------


## mutanaama

Tää lähtee ajamaan vaan lähistölle muutamaks tunniks, sitten koeran kuusetus ja kuulemma pilatesta. :Cool:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kuinka pitkään meinasitte parkkikselta rymytä eteenpäin?



Varmaan 2-4h riippuen kelistä ja ajohaluista sekä osallistujista

----------


## tee_pu

Siihen tunti siirtymii päälle. Noo kyllä se viel liki kohtuudessa pysyy, jos päädyn tulemaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

> pilatesta.



Pics or it didn't happen  :No huh!:

----------


## mutanaama

Sä oot nyt huumassa sen musiikkivideon takia. Kukaan ei halua nähdä, ei kukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

> Pics or it didn't happen



 Nih!

*täpi nöi*

----------


## HC Andersen

^ Niissä täytyy sitten näkyä kynttilöitä ja suitsukkeita, lisäksi sillä täytyy olla yllä tiukat jumppa spändeksit

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvä on, mä otan mielikuvia..

----------


## Kuntoilija

1. pyörälenkki sitten joulukuun alun. Oli hiven laahausankkurin tunne mulla, kun koitin setien perässä roikkua.  Kyl tää tästä taas kehittyy, jos pakkaset jatkuvat. Ensi kertaan ja tunnen jo munkin tuoksun. Pojat jopa niin reteesti kehuivat munkkikosken leivonnaistarjonnan laajentuneen rajusti, jotta pakko sinne on pian poiketa, mutta reikämunkki on number uno

----------


## ellmeri

> 1. pyörälenkki sitten joulukuun alun. Oli hiven laahausankkurin tunne mulla, kun koitin setien perässä roikkua.  Kyl tää tästä taas kehittyy, jos pakkaset jatkuvat.



Vai on tahmeeta! No niin on täälläkin,torstaina olkapääleikkaus peijaksessa ja syksystä huilailtu,ehkä kesällä pääsee lenkille. :Irvistys: 


Mutta ajelkaa varovasti mutta ihteänne säästämättä ja muistakaa tankata munkkikoskella.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Vai on tahmeeta!



No niin oll, apuva. Ei näköjään hölkkälenkkeily avita mua yhtään tuossa maastossa jaksamisessa, mutta kyllä tää tästä. Tänä vuonna ollaan kyllä kesällä paremassa kunnossa kun aikoihin  :Kieli pitkällä: . Nyt reidet on kuin ratapölkyt, ei niin vahvat mutta jäykät.

Semiä Ellmerin tulevaan kuntoitusaikaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Elmerille pikaista paranemista!

Päivän toinen pyörälenkki takana, ekaks Pahiksen, Kuntoilijan sekä petjalan kanssa Kuusijärvi kierroksella. Äsken kävin juoksuttamassa kynsipuoli Davea tunnin verran kelveillä, iltalenkki sitten Capon kanssa Y-tien pohjoispuolen metsissä saunan lämmetessä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mitenköhän mutiksen pilates... mielikuvia odotellessa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Mitenköhän mutiksen pilates... mielikuvia odotellessa



Mitä mutista nähnyt. Nii en kovin paljon mielikuvia/kuvia taida kumminkaan haluta nähdä  :Vink:  Ei mitenkään pahalla mutikselle  :Hymy:  Toki hyvä jos pilates on lähteny käyntiin, sillä saa keskivartalon lihakset hyvään kuntoon.

----------


## mutanaama

No olihan se taas laistansa puuhaa. Uittu se mikään nöösikerho ollu. Opettaja kysy, että kuinka monelle tää on eka kerta, ja vain muutama meistä sai suunsa auki, niin tää sanoi että mennään sitten nää alkeet vauhdilla. Ja mentiin kanssa. Tunnissa käytiin läpi hengitys, pallean jännitys, lantiopohjan lihaksien kanssa pelaaminen, oikeaoppinen seisonta, pari liikettä pystyssä, nippu polvillaan, toinen kontillaan ja hirmuinen määrä maaten. Edessä oli hyvin massakautensa viettänyt daami, jonka takaa ei tarvii paljoo katella, mitä ope näyttää. Osasin mä jalkoja ravistella ihan hyvin. Mut kyllä toi skutsissa ajelu antaa aika hyvät eväät keskivartalon lihaksille ja riittää ylläpitoon. Enemmän olisin toivonu avaavia liikkeitä, mut ehkä sitten myöhemmin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Varmuuden vuoksi


Melko pervoo! Mainittuna: lantiopohjan lihaksien kanssa pelaaminen, oikeaoppinen seisonta, pari liikettä pystyssä, nippu polvillaan, toinen kontillaan ja hirmuinen määrä maaten.

----------


## Shimaani

Pilates on _melko_ rankkaa puuhaa mikäli oikein muistan, kaikki ne puristukset ja pumppaukset ja rutistukset....
*huhmio*

----------


## marco1

Jaa ellmerikin käyny Korson raggarimarketin lihatiskillä - toivotaan erittäin pikaista paranemista ja mua vähempi kompelikaatioita vai mitä ne oli. 

Muistoja omalta resissulta:
(leikkaussali)
Hoitajat: Nyt olis kohta tuo leikkaus, jaa eihän täällä olekaan tehty valmisteluja, ei kai sua jännitä?
M: Joo kyllä vähän jännittää, mitäs valmisteluja jäänyt tekemättä osastolla?
H: Juu ei mitään hätää
(vilimi poikki)
M: Hä, misä mie oon ja kuka?
(reilun viikon päästä)
Lääkäri x: Joo kyllä nää leikkauskohdat on tulehtunut, joutuu laittaan vähän kovemmat lääkkeet....

----------


## ellmeri

> Jaa ellmerikin käyny Korson raggarimarketin lihatiskillä - toivotaan erittäin pikaista paranemista ja mua vähempi kompelikaatioita vai mitä ne oli. ..



Glup!! *apuwa* :Irvistys: 

Vähän jänskättää tuleva torstai ja leikkaus,sydänkäyrä vähän huolestutti ja voi vielä muuttaa leikkausta.

Kokeita edellisenä päivänä oma äiti kuoli peijaksessa jne...

Aina ei mene elämä putkeen mutta koitetaan elää senkin uhalla. Saa pitää peukkuja torstaina jos muistaa!!! kiitos kavereille.

----------


## kmw

Tsemppiä ellmerille.

Mää eilennä peesailin veli Mutista Banjolandian poluilla. Vauhti oli ihan normia ja polut tuttuja eikä kilsoja tullut montaakaan, mutta näppärästi nuissa kinkamissa pääsin pois mukavuusalueeltani. Aamullakin vielä tuntui jaloissa.

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, mut sulla tuli siihen siirtymät päälle. Mä pääsin suoraan ruiskuun.

----------


## PaH

Polkuraporttia 13012014 - alkaa olla reitit nopeessa kunnossa, jokunen avo-oja vielä auki - lutakot kantaa 90%sti - kaakka ei enää lennä.

Ynnää; se sillbölen tien e-puolisella pellolla elävä peurakarja on kutistunu muutaman edellisen havainnon perusteella neljään, sillä yhdellä alkaa
olla hianot sarvenalut - pituutta ei oo viel paljoa eikä haaroja kun jokunen, mut on ihan symmetriset ne kasvaimet.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ajokohan sakuvaan äsken töihin kl.11.25 mankkaanlaaksontien ja vanhan mankkaantien yhdistävällä  ulkoilu reitillä sähköpuksulla? 

Nimim.

Jokapaikan kyylä

----------


## mutanaama

Syvöäojalla hissuttelulenkki torstaina 17:30, idioottikin tajuaa ottaa valon mukaan.

----------


## petjala

Jei! Banjomaan kutsu on viekkaan voimakas. Ja nyt kun tän sanoin, niin varmaan pärähtää jotain tosi tähellistä estämään. Määkin siis tajuaa ottaa lan-pun mukkaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tulen jos kerkeen.

----------


## Shimaani

Alustava ehkä torstaiehtoolle, riippuu mihin aikaan (vielä on liikaa muuttujia) pääsen saaresta karkuun.  Häätyy vissiin riipiä nuo rapakaaret irti....

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ajokohan sakuvaan äsken töihin kl.11.25 mankkaanlaaksontien ja vanhan mankkaantien yhdistävällä  ulkoilu reitillä sähköpuksulla? 
> 
> Nimim.
> 
> Jokapaikan kyylä



Kylläh, se olin minä.

----------


## Srami

Hep mukana syväoja Torstai 1730 mihnä paikas ?

----------


## mutanaama

Meidän pihalta Sompiontie 13, vantaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mä en tuu. Suitsukkeet, kontallaan, seisonta ja banjolaakso kuullostaa musta aika pahalta. :Leveä hymy: 

No, lähinnä mä jaksa polkea sinne ja takas ja vielä ajaa jonkun lenkin siihen väliin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Mutanaama THE akseli saapui ja sopii kuin proteiini pirtelö bodarille. Erittäin suuret kiitokset  :Cool: 
Laitatko hinnan jne YV:llä tulemaan?

----------


## mutanaama

Yyvee pukattu. 

Lenkura onnistu tänään odotetusti. Paitsi ettei ollu märkää. Kiitos seurasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en sit tullu mukaan, ei sillai että joku ois kaivannut muo.

----------


## PaH

Huomenna kukaan mistään mihinkään suuntaan?? 
Helpotan arpomista kertomalla et starttiaika on 10 tai 10:30, 3-5h ajelua?

jk: peace; tilanne ohi - ei org ajoja huomenna

----------


## HC Andersen

Flunssaa pukkaa ja samoin duunia, eli en aja.

----------


## Shimaani

Kalenterissa ei-vapaita sloteja koska meri on muuttunut luistinradaksi.

----------


## mutanaama

Prhana, huomenna haluan kuulemma viettää valoisan ajan matkamessuilla, vaikka kaikki maat vois tarkistaa internetissä.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Prhana, huomenna haluan kuulemma viettää valoisan ajan matkamessuilla, vaikka kaikki maat vois tarkistaa internetissä.



Maasturi kainalossa madeiralle?

----------


## mutanaama

Tai pyyhe kainalossa kreetalle. Saas ny nähä  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> jk: peace; tilanne ohi - ei org ajoja huomenna



Pahoittelut valtaisan kinostuksen herättäneestä ajo-ilmon peruutuksesta. Sit seuraavalla kerralla pääsette mukaan...

Ässkorpea varhaisella startilla 5h / 45km; vaikka ajaa pysty melkein missä vaan niin kävi tuo kuntoilusta. Ässkorven pohjoisessa päässä on loppusyksyn tuuliaiset tehneet tuhojaan enemmänkin - polut on poikki noin miljuunasta kohti. Viirilan suolla ruuhkaa, 3 entuusestaan tuntematonta pyöräilijää ohitin kahdesti. Eka lenkki viime sunstain jälkeen etten särkeny mitään - viikon särkisaldona 1x lupinen akku, 1x keskiöleekeri, 1x polkimen leekeri ja 1x kyljestä revennyt Nate. Garminin powermonkey - lisäakku saa ensitestistä arvosanan 10 - viis tuntia taustavalo maksimilla ~ -15c pakkasessa ja kolme tolppaa viidestä jäljellä vielä.

Podetaanko pakkasta tms vai ajetaanko huomenna?

öö. tolle särkilistalle vielä 3 katkennutta pinnaa - semmonen päivityskeppi se.

----------


## Shimaani

Suntaina kutsuu Pervoonseudun merenjäät seireenin lailla, nou baik-rileitid-äktivitiis.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna töitä ja pientä orastavaa lenssua  :Irvistys:

----------


## Shimaani

Se halavatun räkätauti riivaa täälännii mut häätyy pärskiä vähän enämpi, tärinästä selviää kun laittaa kropan isot lihakset (kikatikikati) lämpöätekemään.  

_Does my bum look big in this?_

----------


## mutanaama

Mä ehdin hätäsesti parin tunnin ajosession vetästä täällä kotosalla, vaikka 9:30 lähtö. n12:00 koiruuden kusetus, 14:00 ccg kokous, 17:00 taas muuta jumppaa
Ei siinä jää paljoo vaihtoehtoja eikä ehdi muualle siirtymään.

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojalla taas muutaman tunnin ajan tylsää ajoseuraa tarjolla. Aattelin lähteä siinä kuuden korvilla liikenteeseen.

----------


## PaH

Larstai ynnä sunstai - ajokykyjä ja -haluja kellänsä? 
Mun kalenterissa on kummallekin päivälle koodattu ajoaikaa 09:30 - 15:00 väliseks ajaks. Noin öpaut. 
Äss-korpi toisena ja nuukselan suunnat toisena. Vaikka jotta.

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllä nyt noin hyvään myynti-ilmoon pitää vastata kyllä. Su sopii mulle.

Mitenkäs huomenna? 18:00 vaikka munkkis??

----------


## PaH

^ mahtanen olla kävelyttämässä tyhmäpyörää noihin aikoihin, jotta voinen sijoittua munkkilan kulmille kans noina aikoina

edit: päh. en kerkee kuudeks.

----------


## petjala

Nou kän duu tunait. Mut viikonloppana kyllä vois ulkoiluttaa itseänsä.

----------


## HC Andersen

saatan sunnuntaina mennä ihan itsekseni hieman kokeilemaan flunssan jäljiltä miltä tuntuu

----------


## mutanaama

Kerkesit kuitenkin. uus stonga ei nyt oikeen pelitä väärinpäin asennettuna. Liian äksee asento.

----------


## PaH

^ kerkesin, mutten aikanaan. Liian äkseestä asennosta saapi helpoiten pappasetämäisen, kun löysäät stemmistä ne kaks pulttia ja pyöräytät stemmiä sen 180 astetta. Vaakatasossa. Ne heebelit letkuineen joutuu toki irroittamaan tangosta operaation ajaks etteivät mee punelleen.

----------


## marco1

Seurailen vaan taustalla, laiskuustauti kylmässä pyöräilyyn on vaffasti päällä. Junppaa ja väkisinhiihtoa nyt jonkun aikaa ohjelmassa.
Velvetti ..ttiin ja Pikeä tilalle harkinnassa, sanokaa jotain viisasta tuohon?

----------


## mutanaama

Kun nyt ensin ymmärtäisi edes kryptisen arvoituksen  :Vink:

----------


## PaH

> Velvetti ..ttiin ja Pikeä tilalle harkinnassa, sanokaa jotain viisasta tuohon?



Slaidi päätynee kans ..ttiin. Joten ymmärrän. Hauki lienee hyvä, mut katsastaisin fillaritorin tarjooman jos 19,5cm 
putkea d-villessä piisais?

----------


## marco1

Hyvä ilmianto mutta 19,5 jää vielä lyhyeksi - tai no nipinnapin riittäisi slämmättyyn versioon mutta haluan vähän pelivaraa tuohon.

----------


## mutanaama

Kehveli, eilisellä lenkillä yllättäen löystyneen jarrukaffan syy löyty. Kiinnityspanta oli menny pas2. Tarvii varmaan huomenna hiipiä yläfemmaan, ellei jollain ole tarjolla Saintin kahvoja, tai sitten päivitän noi XT/XTR hijastimiin.

----------


## Shimaani

Ihan ku tarkootuksella olis rikottu.

_Ach armaani, en muuten ostais mut kun tohon vanhaan paskaan ei saa varaosia...._

Kuinka saa kiinnityspannan paskottua? Siis määhän nyt rikon minkä vaan mut kuinka kummassa veli Mutis alkaa kalustonkauhuks?

----------


## mutanaama

Kyl se ihan vaan sano pakkasella kling-proks, luulin enste että stonga rapsahti. Sitten pimeessä ei näkyny muuta, sen verran jäi pantaa jälelle, että pysy paikallaan kun jarrut oli hirmu herkät, eikä tarvinnu lujaa kiskoa.

----------


## Shimaani

_Jos se nippusiteellä kiinnippysyy niin ei uutta tartte._


Vanha setälauman sananlasku

----------


## HC Andersen

@ mutis

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...r/rp-prod34713

----------


## mutanaama

Pitäis poraa tohon sitten reikä sylinterin kohdalle, että sais tukevasti kiinni, mut jotenki luulen sen vaikuttavan toimintaan.

----------


## mutanaama

@HC, ei tolla kiiru ole, huomiseksi kun saa niin hyvä on  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Ylävitosessa on ainakin Zeetä hyllyssä.

----------


## mutanaama

sinnepä siis huomenna.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja sit varovasti siellä yläfemmassa ettei ostoshisteria pääse yllättämään :-) Tää viikonloppu menee ulkoiluilun kannalta harakoille nahkaa paksuntaessa, yön aikana tuli sentään viikon eka rupi.   Apoteekista on haettu repullinen askartelutarvikkeita rasvalla ja ilman että pääsee edes kävelemään con Turbonuusku™.   Tyhmästä päästä kärsii koko kroppa *päätäseinäänmiö*

----------


## HC Andersen

Toiset ne speksaa uutta krossaria On-Onen sivuilla ja toiset speksaa Apteekin sivuilla *wow*

----------


## Shimaani

Ja molemmista tulee hyvä miäli

Mitähän kaikkea veli Mutiksen haaviin tarttuu yläfemmasta?

----------


## mutanaama

XT jarrutin taakse ja purkillinen kopioöljyä. Siis tänään. Eilen tarttu seetä ja ännässää.

----------


## Shimaani

Mepä Äijjäiltiin Turbonuuskun™ kanssa ympäri Katoavan Metsän™ ja hirrmusti oli phillaristeja liikkeellä   Yhellä tytsyllä oli aivan *piip* hieno vihreä Orankifemma oransseilla kiekoilla ja luontoäiti on hiukan hevostellut siltojen kaa:



Olisko sittenkin pitänyt ne shoret värkkää...?

Mepitel rulaa, isosti.  Saattaa huamenna päästä hakuhaukuttelun jälkeen vaikka paksuttelemaannii, Wo-Hoo!

----------


## mutanaama

> Larstai ynnä sunstai - ajokykyjä ja -haluja kellänsä? 
> Mun kalenterissa on kummallekin päivälle koodattu ajoaikaa 09:30 - 15:00 väliseks ajaks. Noin öpaut. 
> Äss-korpi toisena ja nuukselan suunnat toisena. Vaikka jotta.



Puhuttiin että lähtö olis su kello 10:00, lähtöpaikka jäi varmistamatta, olisko se luukki hjuva. Olis 40min lyhyempi siirtymä avtolla.

----------


## PaH

^ Luukki käy. 10,0 ok.

Voi kai sitä ajaa nuukselaa peräkkäisinäkin päivinä; tänään ajelin enempi läntistä reunaa reilun 4h verran kattilasta siikajärven kautta veikkolaan ja eripäin pois. Korpinkierrosta ajoin pätkän ja siellä oli tallojaa paljon, muualla ei ketään. Yhdet päivän vanhat (?) tyhmäpyörän jäljet löysin pätkiltä, jota en uskonu juuri kenenkään tietävän. Melkoista jumppaamista tuolla nyt oikeisiin talvikeleihin verrattuna, ei oo lumesta haittaa.

----------


## mutanaama

*kops*        .

----------


## Marsusram

Onstusin taas välttämään yläfemmaan ehtimisen, eiköhän sieltä aletavara kohta lopu, että uskaltaa taas käydä ilman sulovileeni-ilmiötä.
S-korven eteläpäässä oli jälkiä vähän joka puolella, bongattu  ISP, Minion, Freddy's revenz ja Rallirane. Jotkut polut olivat muuttuneet jääränniksi.
Su Luukin suunta voisi olla ok jos herää ajoissa ja jaksaa lähteä läskiä polttelemaan.

----------


## petjala

Hop!
Määkin pätkähtää Luukkiin uamustapäivin. Luukintie 33 ja kartanono tahi majan parkkis vaiko mitvit?

----------


## mutanaama

Parkkis siellä kuselta haisevien koppien takana. *nteex karavaanarit*

@Zippo, niin se vaan läskin teko tubeläskiks onnistu. Alussa ei noussu saatana ei millään. Ropelsin ja räpelsin, mutta ei. Sitten tajusin ottaa sielun irti, ja samantien alko ilma pysymään renkaan ja vanteen välissä. Mut ei olis ollu mitään mahdollisuutta ilman sitä sidontaliinaa, 120 bud on melko lerppu, ja varsinkin kun se oli roikkunu muutaman viikon.

----------


## petjala

^sinne siis. Tääkin löysin ne tubelessvenat, jotka männäkesänä hukkasin, pitänee perehtyä joku päivä.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää joutuu menemään merelle luisutteluletkan perämieheks jtn ei-phillarointia suntaina ainakaan päivänvalossa.  Onneks luisuttimissa ei tarvii ilimaa.....

----------


## petjala

Tää lumeton pakkanen on kyllä nostanu kiinnostusta pitkiä teriä kohtaan, vielä kuitenkin vastustanu kiusausta. Ässä on siis häntävahti lajista riippumatta  :Hymy:  (eli edellinen viesti alkaa "Tää pääsee menemään...)

----------


## elasto

Jäin tänään Shimaanille kiinni kapeilla renkailla ajelusta, kun läski oli hieman epävireessä.

Selvis muuten se läskin jarruongelma. Oli takaa tippunu toinen jarruadapterin kiinnitysruuvi kokonaan jonnekin. Vaihdoin nyt kuitenkin koko jarrut sitä ihmetellessä, tuskin tulee niitä elixir ykkösiä ikävä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Tää lumeton pakkanen on kyllä nostanu kiinnostusta pitkiä teriä kohtaan, vielä kuitenkin vastustanu kiusausta. Ässä on siis häntävahti lajista riippumatta  ...



 Jonkunhan sitä perää pitää vahtia ja merellä tuo on yleensä se turvallisin positio. Plussana se että välikirejä voi ottaa sen verran kun haluaa... Mun toiset luisuttimet saa lumilautasiteillä vaelluskenkiin kii, jos kiinnostaa niin mennään joku ehtoo kokeileen vaikka Tussulanjärvenjäälle, löytyy toiset sauvatkin eloa helpottamaan.  Nyppitää vähän askarrella siannahkahaalariin vahvikepaikkoja ennen lähtöä


Muok: ja vertailu irtokantaluistimiin onstuu koska meillä on muistaakseni samankokoinen sukanpäällys.

----------


## zipo

> @Zippo, niin se vaan läskin teko tubeläskiks onnistu.



Jos alkaa falskaamaan ajaessa alhaisilla paineilla vanteen ja reunanauhan välistä litkua niin jo kerran  soittamaasi palvelunumeroon saa lisävinkkiä myös ko dilemman ratkaisuun.
Eilen kokeiltu uusinta viritystä Knard/Northpaw combolla 3,5 h joka perusasetuksissa osottautui hieman hankalaksi.Nyt skulaa OK.
2 krt joutui virittelemään Knardia mutta Floatereiden kanssa ei ollut mitään ongelmia NP kehillä.Renkaissa on eroja....

----------


## mutanaama

Lähtöpaineiks jäi lämpöisessä 0.9bar, ja melko hyvin pelitti tänään metsässä, ei sutinut sen enempää kuin muillakaan. 

Nastoitetut 303 laket ei ollu nastoitettu enää himassa, ilmankos oli vähän enemmän liukasta loppumatkasta kun kävellen lipat vetäsin. 

Hyvän lenkin veti pahis jälleen kerran, polut, silloin kun niitä löyty oli todella riittävän teknisiä. Muutenkin mentiin rajusti mun mukavuusalueen ulkopuolelle 800kcal/h kulutuksella reilu 3h.

----------


## PaH

> Lähtöpaineiks jäi lämpöisessä 0.9bar, ja melko hyvin pelitti tänään metsässä, ei sutinut sen enempää kuin muillakaan. 
> 
> Nastoitetut 303 laket ei ollu nastoitettu enää himassa, ilmankos oli vähän enemmän liukasta loppumatkasta kun kävellen lipat vetäsin. 
> 
> Hyvän lenkin veti pahis jälleen kerran, polut, silloin kun niitä löyty oli todella riittävän teknisiä. Muutenkin mentiin rajusti mun mukavuusalueen ulkopuolelle 800kcal/h kulutuksella reilu 3h.



Nääh. Hyvinhän tuo phillari kulki.

Pitää sitä 25km lenkuraan mahtua yks kilometri tunkkausta umpimettässä. Ja toinen fillarin kantamista. Ja välillä voi piristykseks upottaa jalkansa polvea myöten virtaavaan veteen. Mukavuusalue sijaitsee kotisoffalla, pööräilyn tarttee olla raskasta tai muuten vaan kurjaa. Tai sekäkäettä. Tuntuu se soffakin sit somemmalta.

Tnx seurueelle.

ps. nuo paineet kun tuntuu olevan nytten pop, niin mittasin sit omani - etunen 0,62bar ja takana 0,65bar. Juurikin just kohillaan.

----------


## petjala

Kiitokset multakin reittigeneraattorille. Crosstraininkiosio sopi mulle paremmin kuin hyvin, aukes hyvin joku hiiskan jumi jalkapohjasta. Loppumatkasta sitä ei sit kiristellytkään.

----------


## mutanaama

Et Pahis kuitenkaan varpaitas palelluttanu? 

Noi tuolla toisaalla oli telonu itteensä oikein huolella.

----------


## PaH

^ v:n pitävä Amfib-pöksy + paksu sealskinzin sukka + laken orkkis-pörröpohjallinen = hiukka kostea, mut riittävän lämmin jarvas. Jos pakkasta olis ollu -20 tai yli, niin olisin kämmenlammella laittanu ohuen plastiikkipussin sukan ja kengän väliin. Nyt ei tarttenu. 

Phillarista löyty epätasapaino purossa uiton seurauksena. 1/3 viipale etukiakkoa keräs noin 3cm jääkuorrutteen, pitänee kolistella pois ennen seuraavaa käyttökertaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Oliskos tänään syväojalle innokkaita kello 18:00. Parituntinen olis tarkoitus pyöriä valojen kanssa.

----------


## petjala

No wui hattu kun meni ohi. Tulipahan onneks ees päivällä käytyä Lähitienoota pyörimässä.

----------


## mutanaama

Noo et paljoa menettänyt, kun alko takarenkaan pito irtoomaan, niin pistin paineita pienemmäksi, tuonne 0.4:n tuntumaan ja ajelin mäjet ylös ja alas sutimatta, ihan rinta rottingilla. Satuit varmaan viimeksi huomaamaan, että meillä on se yksi juurakko, jonka jälkeen paineet alko putoomaan koko ajan enempi ja enempi. Onneks omamuija oli just tulossa himaan, niin ei tarvinnu kumin kanssa alkaa pimeessä ropeltamaan.

Seuraava julma eläinkoe tehdään 0.6:n pakkaspaineilla, jos nyt lakkais hörppimästä.

----------


## elasto

Olisko sunnuntaina ajoja jossain kohtuullisen fillarisiirtymän päässä vai ajelenko keskenäni vaan Laaksosta Ylästöön? Pahis ainakin taitaa tietää jotain kivoja reittejä tuosta Ylästöstä vielä eteenpäin johonkin suuntaan, mutta mulla ei niistä mitään hajua?

----------


## mutanaama

0.6 bar pistetty ulkona painetta. Rengas mahtu pyörimään vielä ihan mainiosti. Puoltoista tuntia sisällä, ja renkaan nappulat osuu mukavasti takahaarukkaan, ja paineet oli noussu yhden barin tuntumaan. Eri mittarilla tarkistettu, mut silti. Mut taitaa se vaan nyt olla niin, että kun se kumi kerran turpoo liikaa, niin liian ahtaaks menee. 

Su mä en varmaan ajele.

----------


## ahma

> jos nyt lakkais hörppimästä.



Onko tämä luettava niin, ettei läskitubeles tee sittenkään autuaaksi?

----------


## mutanaama

Juu ja ei. Ei vaan saa laskea paineita liian alas, samalla tavalla mulle on käyny 2.4" kumin kanssa, ettei se mitään uutta ole.

----------


## petjala

^No höh. Tubeless kiinnostelee juuri siksi, ettei sisuri mäjähdä vanneiskuista, mut sit sillä ei voi ees käyttää paineita, joilla se vanteellelyönti yleisimmin käy. No säästyy tietty sit vannekin?!

Pitkätossun Pepillä muistelen olleen samankaltaisen ongelman. Kun oli taskurahaa isä kielsi käyttämästä sitä limonaatiin ja sit ku ei ollu taskurahaa, ei ollu myöskään mahdollista ostaa limunaatia. Kiusallisia valintoja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> ^Pitkätossun Pepillä muistelen olleen samankaltaisen ongelman. Kun oli taskurahaa isä kielsi käyttämästä sitä limonaatiin ja sit ku ei ollu taskurahaa, ei ollu myöskään mahdollista ostaa limunaatia. Kiusallisia valintoja.



Tuohan on vähän niinkuin omasta lapsuudesta -70 luvulla. Kun jotakin ruinasi niin vastaus oli, haluat vain kun kaikilla muillakin on, tai eihän kellään muullakaan ole. Lopputulos oli aina sama, en saanut .  :Nolous:

----------


## PaH

Munkkila ja huominen klo 11:00. Tarjolla laiskaa ajoa tylsissä koo-puiston maisemissa sopivan aikaa. Ekana laaksoon ja tokana kurva toispuoljokke. 
Tarttee aamusta kai tyhjentää piha lumesta, siks ei nyt muuta kivaa muissa maisemissa.

Jos joku tyhmyyksissään aikoo paikalle, niin ilmoitus tänne, dänks.

----------


## petjala

Laiska on hyvä. Tää vois olla tarpeeks höpö tullakseen, ulkoistanut lumenluonnin kiinteistöhuollolle mä. Eli jos saan lapioitua harmaan TRANSportaatIokotTuran hangen alta, niin sinne. Hihkun täällä varmistuksen vielä aamusti.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä yritän olla tyhmä, ja ilmaantua paikalle.

----------


## petjala

> Hihkun täällä varmistuksen vielä aamusti.



*keuhkoihin ilmaa ja paatoksella* "Lunta tulvillaan, on raikas talvisää. Ei liinakkommekaan, nyt enää talliin jää!"

----------


## PaH

> *keuhkoihin ilmaa ja paatoksella* "Lunta tulvillaan, on raikas talvisää. Ei liinakkommekaan, nyt enää talliin jää!"



Ny olis jo ollu käyttöö sille issikalle. Ja lumiauralle. 450neliöö aurattavaa pihaa josta lumen saa ulos vain päistä. 3 tuntia ilman hevosvoimia. -ttu.
Taitaa laiskasta pyöräretkeilystä tulla myös avutonta ja kyvytöntä.

----------


## Shimaani

Mulla on jäsen PaHikselle kiikari, yritän päästä Turbonuuskun™ kera tuomaan sen munkkikoskelle yhdeksitoista. Ensin haen näkimet tsumbosta, tv siinä menee ei-kauan....

----------


## mutanaama

Tää leikkii tänään kotia

----------


## PaH

^ viisas valinta. ei tuosta paljoa jälkipolville jääny kerrottavaa. saatiin kuiteskin kerran työnneltyä pyörät petjalan kans ukrainan lävitte.

----------


## kmw

Mää kävin Eteläkeskuspuistossa ja oli poluilla enempi tunkkaamista kuin ajoa. Paras spotti oli Lenin-puiston nurtsia alas :Hymy:  Doh, jokunen päivä kun menee niin hjuva tulee. Yyärrä manailee notta plussalla käy ensi viikon lopulla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Toveri HC oli jonkinmoisen uuden cc-hyrrän hommannut, mutta minkälaisen ?

nimimerkki Utelias

----------


## HC Andersen

Planet X xls 105

----------


## elasto

Mä kävin kans työntämässä fillarin tänään Ukrainan läpi hieman Pahiksen ja petjalan jälkeen. Niin paljon kun sille mun huomiselle lenkkikutsulle olikin kysyntää, niin taidan valitettavasti tämän päivän perusteella jättää sen väliin.

----------


## Pastu

Jumaleizzon, Vyöhyke™Terapia toimii! Shimaanin popparinkuloilla sain ihqaoman plösöni liikkuvaksi. Emmä kelissä mitään huonoa huomannut, virne peitti näkyvyyden.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onnea Pastulle!

----------


## mutanaama

Onnea perheenlisäyksen johdosta.

----------


## PaH

> ..ihqaoman plösöni liikkuvaksi...



Menit sit uskomaan sinäkin siihen hypetykseen? Osaanottoni. 

Ei oo päivät veljeksiä keskenään; tuoreemmilla jaloilla ja kai lumen myös hiukan tiivistyttyä lähikulmilta löyty tänään jo ajettavaa useemmaks tunniks. Eli joen ja yköskehän välillä isoimmat polut on 95% ajettavia. Peekoo- lenkit kannattaa suunnata vielä muualle.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Lähimetsässä mun taidoilla ei niin paljon ajettavaan vielä ollut. Takaisin päin samaa polkua oli jo huomattavasti helpompaa tuo eteenpäin ajaminen. Neljällä kova kuntoisellla läskillä olisi lähimetsään saanut polut priimakuntoon, mutta yhdellä ainoastaan plösöllä ei. Ajoin sitten pienen metsäilyn lisäksi klv:llä.

Joskus pitää HC:n syslöä testata jos saa. Sellainen unelma kevyt hiilari levari jokapaikan systeemi maantiepyörän tilalle mulle ????????

----------


## PaH

Viikonlopulle ajoja: la ja su startti ~10:00 - lähtöpaikkoina toisena munkkis ja toisena kattila. Koopuistosta löytyy ajettavaa helposti 4h+ ja nuukselasta ehken jokunen kans, polun loppuessa tarjolla tunkattavaa vähintäänkin tarpeeks. 

Saa arpoa suuntia / päiviä, erittäin painavilla perusteilla myös muuta starttiaikaa. Ekskjuussit voi kirjata "miksi en ajanut tänään" lankaan.

apdeit: larstai siis nounou - painun nuukselaan omine aikoineni - sunstain arvonta vasta huomenna

----------


## Pastu

> Viikonlopulle ajoja



Mulla on vahva ehkä su pörräilylle, hypepyörä kaipaa testailua  :Hymy:  

Jos näin ensimmäisenä asiakkaana saan ehdottaa, niin lähtölaukaus söndagina voitaisiin ampua munkkiksella, vai hä?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä oon epävarmasti silloin mukana

----------


## HC Andersen

> Joskus pitää HC:n syslöä testata jos saa. Sellainen unelma kevyt hiilari levari jokapaikan systeemi maantiepyörän tilalle mulle ????????



Kyllä tuo onnistuu, samaan tarkoitukseen itsekin ostin tuon. Toiset kevyemmät kiekot ovat tässä vielä hankintalistalla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mun viikonloppuajot taitaa olla työmatkamix ajoa himan ja Torpparimäen välillä...

----------


## Shimaani

Sunnuntaina [yllätys yllätys] ollaan metsässä hakuhaukkuiluilun merkeissä iltapäivään asti, sit saatan pinkaista T-järvelle riekkuilemaan.  Tarvii pitemmät viikonloput  :-D

----------


## PaH

> apdeit: larstai siis nounou - painun nuukselaan omine aikoineni ...



Ei ollu sit maailman paras ideja tuo. Lumi kaikkialla pohjaan asti upottavaa soossia, ei vetopitoa eikä ohjattavuutta.

Muutama kuva kurjuutta jakoon;



Sitä perinteistä huoltouraa ei ollu kelkuttu. Kantoa pidoksi asti vain virallisilla kierroksilla ja niissäkin vain aukeilla.

----------


## slow

> Ei ollu sit maailman paras ideja tuo. Lumi kaikkialla pohjaan asti upottavaa soossia, ei vetopitoa eikä ohjattavuutta.
> 
> Muutama kuva kurjuutta jakoon;



Vannevalot! Mahtavuutta!

----------


## PaH

> Vannevalot! Mahtavuutta!



Pimp my ride. Meh.

----------


## elasto

Mulla samanlaiset vannevalot, kiitokset niistä Pahikselle.

Mites sen huomisen kanssa? Pääseeköhän tuolla keskuspuistossa eteenpäin? Kelvit näyttää kyllä sellasilta, että hyvä jos hengissä pääsee sinne metsään asti ilman nastoja.

----------


## PaH

^ kylä ne nuo enempi ajetut reitit kantanee, pienemmät lie samaa mössöä mitä tuolla nuukselassa. 

Meinasin aamusta lähtee kattomaan, kympin maissa kurvaan munkkikselle. 
Kurkussa on jokusen päivän ollu snadi kaktus ja nytkin on lievää lämpöä, mut tuskin tästä semmosta tautia tulee et siitä tekosyytä sais. Katson ny kumminkin aamusta olotilanteen ja laitan apdeitin kasin maissa.

apdeit: antaasnykattoo

----------


## elasto

Mä en ole vielä ihan varma tuosta huomisesta, mutta tuun munkkikselle klo 10 jos tuun mut jos en tuu ni en tuu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajelen huomenna duuniin ja duunin jälkeen pyörin keskuspuistossa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mä en ole vielä ihan varma tuosta huomisesta, mutta tuun munkkikselle klo 10 jos tuun mut jos en tuu ni en tuu.



Veli elasto puhuu viisaita, tai siis ei oikeesti vaa leikisti, mutta puhuu kuitenkin.

----------


## mutanaama

Kun nukkuu niin niin sitten nukkuu pitkään. Ajelkaa rauhassa.

----------


## elasto

Joo sama, täytyy kattoo vähän myöhemmin jos uskaltaa lähtee tonne luistelemaan.

----------


## Pastu

Rauhassa ajeltiin, kiitos PaHikselle vedosta! 
Ei tuolla mitään unelmatalviränniä ollut, mut ihan kivasti ajeltavissa kuitenniin. Klv:t oli hazardia Ööövitsböölen nurkilla...

----------


## PaH

Ei juhlittu tänään kilometreillä, päälle puskeutuva tauti pakotti rollaattorivauhtiin. 
Raitista ilmaa kumminkin 3h edestä. Ei poluilla tungosta, taitaa olla paksupööräilykin lähes siirtyny intternettiin?
Polkujen kuntoisuus vähintäänkin jees, eiliseen verrattuna heleppoo ku heinänteko.

Pastun härveli on söpö kun sika pienenä. Yhtä kepoisakin.

----------


## Shimaani

Pastuko se oli tänään iltapäivästä käynyt Ü-külän poluilla ulkoiluttamassa BFL kumitettua paksutinta?  Ajolinjat ainakin täsmäis :Hymy:

----------


## Pastu

Heti jäin kiinni  :No huh!:

----------


## PaH

Huominen klo 10:00 ja kattila. Jokunen tunti pyörän työntelyä ja kantelua upottavalla pohjalla ja risukoissa. 
Jos ken hinguu mukaan, niin ilmoitus tänne ennen aamukasia.

----------


## HC Andersen

^ menee aikataulu liian tiukaksi, ei pysty.

----------


## Shimaani

Altaanreunusränni oli illalla niin liukas että nuo oli ihan tarpeelliset:

Häätyy huamenna käydä koestaa sama reitti nastarengastetulla fillarilla jossain vaiheessa.
Muok:
jokunen lenkkitopikki oli joutunu tuommottisen uhriks, pitäiskö olla hiljempaa?

----------


## HC Andersen

> jokunen lenkkitopikki oli joutunu tuommottisen uhriks, pitäiskö olla hiljempaa?



juuu, kirjoitetaan vain pienillä kirjaimilla...

----------


## marco1

Isoilla kirjaimilla pienempi Dec/hex/oct -numero...

----------


## Pastu

menen iltapäivällä suddailee hoodeille. saas nährä, kuinka paljon lipsuu

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna ccg ajelu munkkikselta kello 11:00 alkaen. Maastoa ja maantietä tarjolla. Maastossa ainakin kaksi ryhmää.

----------


## PaH

> Huominen klo 10:00 ja kattila. Jokunen tunti pyörän työntelyä ja kantelua upottavalla pohjalla ja risukoissa.



Ituiks meni speksit. Lähtö oli päivän koitteessa ja eipä juuri tarttenu työnnellä tai kannella, paitti pahimpia jäätiköitä kierrellessä.
Jäät oli nyt hankalia, upotti kohva pohjaan asti. Merkatut kierrokset korppujäällä, pitoa joko vähän tai ei sitäkään. 
Pienemmät polut (= yhdet jalan- tai suksenjäljet) oikke ajettavia. ~4h / 40km asti riitti motivaatio, sit tuli noutaja.
Tuskin koskaan tuolla ollu näin vähän väkeä; kolme kulkijaa taisin nähdä.

----------


## Shimaani

> menen iltapäivällä suddailee hoodeille. saas nährä, kuinka paljon lipsuu



 Ei lipsunna parituntisella ku alla oli 2,1" leveät nastanakkerot mutta meno oli muuten ihan(an) pervoa. Huimia jäärännejä Ü-tien e- ja p-puolella ja joku riehunna mönkkärillä poluilla, ihQ.  Suntaina taas hakuiluilua just ccg aikaan...

----------


## Pastu

> Huimia jäärännejä Ü-tien e- ja p-puolella



Villissä pohjoisessa oli üllättävän hyvä pito, jopa BFL:llä pääsi nätisti

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Yhtä Vantaan hyvistä maastopyöräilyalueista Leinelä-kulomäki-välillä aiotaan ryhtyä hoitohakkaamaan, ja täällä kysellään mielipiteitä. Nyt voisi siis ehkä jopa vaikuttaa, ettei metsää ihan pilattaisi.

----------


## mutanaama

Vastattu .

----------


## Shimaani

^Kuin myös.

----------


## Pastu

^^Check. 
Aika pehmoista oli pohjoispuolella, kun ulkoilutin Kaapelimiehen kanssa dh-tsygää lapiopätkillä. Kivaa se silti oli.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mitä, mitä ne meinaa mun lähimetsässä duunaa ???? Meinataanko mut pakottaa puhtaaksi sukkishemmoksi. :No huh!: 

Kohta saan  tuon Onskun hiilarikeulan ajoon läskiin. Näin jo unessa kuinka se tarjosi vakosametin pehmeän kulun, piirun tarkan ohjauksen sekä ohitettavien kateelliset silmäykset.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## petjala

Kävin myös vastaamassa kyselyyn. En silti usko kainoa kysymystäni pienkoneilla ja metsureilla toteutettavasta nätistä harvennuksesta kohdeltavan voittokorttina. Kai metsiä pitää hoitaakin, jos niitä meinataan hoitaa. Harmittaa vaan aina se polunsiivous ja miehenmentävät koneenjäljet pehmeilla alustoilla.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Näin kauniin kuvan Kulomäen hakkuiden tavoitteista antaa omistajan, Vantaan seurakuntien, edustaja. 
http://www.vantaanlauri.fi/arkisto/2...-19/kysyn-vaan

Kyllähän siellä muistaakseni on ryteikköjäkin, joita harventaminen voisi parantaa, ja tuulenkaatamiahan on nyt kaikkialla. Mutta kyselyssä mainittu metsäkoneen käyttö ei oikein sovi samaan idylliseen kuvaan metsänhoidosta. Ainakin kaikkialla missä minä olen metsäkoneen jäljet nähnyt, se on yhtä kuin täystuho maanpinnalle ja poluille.

----------


## PMT

Käväisin pitkästä aikaa vähän pyöräilemässä, on noi polut hirvittävän nopeita ajaa tais vierähtää helposti 3 tuntiim keskuspuiston polkuja ristiin rastiin, kaikenkaikkiaan hauskkaa koko ajan edestä.

----------


## Marsusram

Taitaa tuo Stokkan tontti viedä vaan märän pläntin.
Onkohan Kulomäentien pohjois- vai eteläpuolinen? 
Jussla meinaa kai että on eteläpuoli jossa Vantaan rajalla polku menee tontin laidassa.
Pohjoispuolinen iso tontti olisi se mistä sähkölinja ja ulkoilureitti on jo siirretty.

----------


## Shimaani

Joku läskipyörääjä käyny illansuussa ülaston puomilla ajamassa sutta takaa, ollut ajolinjoista päätellen niin innoissaan ettei meinannu tiellä pysyä.....  rengastuksesta päätellen veli Pastu ja buugi olleet liikkeellä

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kulomäentien pohjoispuolella, Högberginhaaran päässä, kuten uutinen kertoo. Ei pilaa mitään ajomestaa, minusta tuo on puhdasta ryteikköä ja tasan kahdesti olen tuolla ajanut.

----------


## Pastu

> Jveli Pastu ja buugi



Busted, again. Kivasti tuo lisää haastetta ajamiseen, kun ajaessa kiinnittää 40-kiloisen pennun hihnan stongaan ja kaivaa nenää, ku fasaani saapuu tontille  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## apa

> Kulomäentien pohjoispuolella, Högberginhaaran päässä, kuten uutinen kertoo. Ei pilaa mitään ajomestaa, minusta tuo on puhdasta ryteikköä ja tasan kahdesti olen tuolla ajanut.



Olen monasti kiroillut tuota suon määrää ja onhan se aikas tiheetä. Terveisin huudeilla asuva ilolainen

----------


## PaH

Huominen + klo 10 + munkkis = enivan?

muok:
tarkempi speksi ~ munkkila - laakso - munkkila - yyberbööle - munkkila - lähiseudut - munkkila / 4+ tuntia tms
jos joku aikoo matkaan, niin ilmoitus tätä kautta ennen aamu-8a 

Sunnuntai mulla nougou.

----------


## Shimaani

Jääseireenikin huuteloo.....

Möyk: larjantaina siis jäille ja suntaakina hakuhaukkuiluilua.  Nyt *piip* niitä pitempiä wiikonloppuja tänne ja vähän *piip* äkkiä, ttu.

----------


## mutanaama

> Huominen + klo 10 + munkkis = enivan?



Su sopis paremmin, huomenna täytyy rakentaa remonttia.

----------


## HC Andersen

Remontin ehjäämistä töissä koko viikonlopun  :Irvistys:

----------


## mutanaama

Ni, ja tänään piti ehjätä HC:n rakentamaa remonttia.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ni, ja tänään piti ehjätä HC:n rakentamaa remonttia.



Varsin onnistunut lopputulos kun päivä riitti....  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mutanaama

Mutta siis sovitusti, ei rakennusvihreitä. Ilman HC:ä vasta mietittäis miten tän pikkurempan vois ryssiä isolla rahalla. Nyt ollaan puolessa välissä viinan voimalla.

----------


## PaH

Liki /ceestä olosuhdes tänään. 90% alla vesijäätä, epäkeskopuiston kalliot nyt jänskättäviä. Nastojen kans olis ollu tylsempää.
Neljässä tunnissa kerkes hyvin läpikastumaan. Klubilaisten startin bongasin vahingossa, muuten poluilla ei yhtään ketään pyörän kans.

----------


## Shimaani

Enäjärvellä oli 100 % ajasta alla vesijäätä, enimmillään vettä oli niin että nauhat kastui.


Oli siellä jääpupujakin:


_Kui Vui Lee_

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa että skutsissa luikastellaan isosti. Tää yrittää sitten ajella siirtymineen sinne keskospoiston suuntaan, ja munkkikselle kello 11:00

----------


## HC Andersen

Ukrainapolku ja keskuspuiston muut pitkosreitit oli melko haastavia ja jännittäviä 35mm nastattomilla renkailla, Haltialan lehmänpaska varaston kohdalla tuli tehtyä tyylikäs 180asteen suunnanvaihto jalat kiinni lukoissa ja pysyin myös pystyssä.

----------


## elasto

> Jaa että skutsissa luikastellaan isosti. Tää yrittää sitten ajella siirtymineen sinne keskospoiston suuntaan, ja munkkikselle kello 11:00



Vieläkö tää suunnitelma pitää paikkansa? Mä voisin startata tästä kotoa klo 10.30 ja polkasta Ukrainan läpi munkkikselle, eli olisin siellä ehkä noin klo 11 aikaan.

----------


## PMT

Huomen aamulla 10.30 ylläshallin parkkikselta, suunts todennäköisesti Herttonimi, mukaan pääsee jos on haluja

----------


## PMT

Käytiin Juhan kanssa kaksistaan ajamassa reittiä Hallainvuori, Herttoniemen kalliot, Roihuvuoren reitit ,Myllypuron jäähallilta oikesti kaikki ajettavat kalliot joita myllupuronkaltseita on jäljellä. Ja Jäätä riitti matkan varrella aivan pirun paljon , eli ei kannata ilman nastoja lähteä noita polkuja.

----------


## mutanaama

Käytiin HC:n kanssa ylävitosessa,  ja hetkittäin oli kelveillä aivan piip liukasta.

----------


## elasto

Oliko se Pastu joka tuli vastaan tänään iltapäivästä tuolla Ülaston poluilla? Eipä noita kuitusia Nallerasvoja vissiin kovin montaa täällä ole?

----------


## Shimaani

Jos sen Nallerasvakuskin perässä tuli daami ei-läskillä niin ei ollu Pastu. Mä bongasin nuo kaksi vähän ennen kolmea siinä Puupalvelun takana kun olin haukkua ulkoiluttelemassa päivän rykäisyn päälle.

----------


## elasto

Joo sama porukka. Mä olin vaan vähän jo edempänä kun tulivat vastaan, just laskeutumassa sinne linjojen alle.

----------


## Pastu

Ei oo naista lenkillä irronnut tähän mennessä eli en siis tunnusta. Ajelin noita nurkkia tänään vähän aikaisemmin, kun siirryin Kaapelimiehen kanssa sahaamaan Haltiavuoren laskuja. Vetäsin 360° vaaka-akselin ympäri altaanaluspolulla, eikä edes vauhti juuri hyytynyt. Vähän piti jalalla hakea tukea. Siinä hötäkässä irtosi satulatolpan pään kiinnitys putkesta. Hyvä syy ajaa mandagina Yläfemmaan shoppaa (ettei Mutis pääse karkuun kiljukisassa).

----------


## mutanaama

No hetken mä pääsin naatiskelemaan alle 10 sijoituspaikasta, kohta taas muut hurahtaa ohi oikealta ja vasemmalta.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Vetäsin 360° vaaka-akselin ympäri altaanaluspolulla, eikä edes vauhti juuri hyytynyt...



 Ettei ny pystyakselin kuitenki? Se altaanreunus on nastatta ajelevalle paikoittain enempi kuin hiukan haastava :-)

----------


## Pastu

Pyöri niin hurjasti, että meni akselitkin sekaisin :No huh!:

----------


## PaH

Jopas on aktiviteettia täällä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onx täältä lähdössä joku lauantaina Mansesteriin ajamaan TalviTdT:tä?

----------


## PaH

Larjantaina tään kalenterissa lukee nuuksio_all_day_lång

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä voisin pitää tuota bäkappina jos mansen polut on jäässä.

----------


## elasto

Vieläkö Pahiksella on se BB-taco ylimääräsenä vai menikö jo mutikselle?

----------


## PaH

> Vieläkö Pahiksella on se BB-taco ylimääräsenä vai menikö jo mutikselle?



Öö? Tuolla se lie hyllyssä vielä. Kai. Onks mutis huudellu siitä jotain?

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllähän mä siitä olisin kiinnostunut, ei vaan ole käyny tiet yksiin.

----------


## PaH

> Kyllähän mä siitä olisin kiinnostunut, ei vaan ole käyny tiet yksiin.



Ach so, ny mäkin hiffasin ku los_keravasia katsoin. Jos sille käyttöö on, nii joutaa. Mun seuraava fättitaco istuu pulteilla kiinni.
Toimitusajan / -tavan voinee säätää ihan konventionaalisilla menetelmillä.

offaria mut menköön - epäkeskopuisto ja normireitit ihan III-kehälle asti hyvinniin nastatta ajettavissa - jäätä on paljon polkusilla ja osin kallioiden negatiivipuolilla, mut hyvn pärjää kun ei kaatuile. Eikä tee pliukkaimissa paikoissa äkillisiä ohjausliikkeitä.

----------


## mutanaama

Mää aattelin piipahtaa dontgo:ssa larstaiaamuna.

----------


## Shimaani

^Pitäisköhän munkin? Jos paluumatkalla Munkkikoskella™ kalorivajeen paikkuuta...?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä pohdin myös tuota dontgoota, kun mansesterissä ois luvassa räntäää.

----------


## Shimaani

Makkurit ja muutama klapi per kuano mukaan ja notski lähikaupan takapihalle?

----------


## Pastu

Kuka tua kiljut?

----------


## HC Andersen

Monelta treffataan aamulla munqqikoskella? Mä päätin että mä en lähde mansesteriin ajamaan joten dontgoexpo redulle vois tulla.

----------


## mutanaama

Oliskos munkkis 9:30

----------


## Tank Driver

> Monelta treffataan aamulla munqqikoskella? Mä päätin että mä en lähde mansesteriin ajamaan joten dontgoexpo redulle vois tulla.



Nössö.

----------


## mutanaama

Hmm.. 9m/s vastatuuli (30km/h), räntäsade.. Sovitaanko sittenkin kello 10:00

----------


## HC Andersen

> Nössö.



Joo, reilu 350km:n siirtymät ei oikein huvita josei polut oo talvisessa helmikunnossa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Hmm.. 9m/s vastatuuli (30km/h), räntäsade.. Sovitaanko sittenkin kello 10:00



Käy

----------


## Shimaani

> Hmm.. 9m/s vastatuuli (30km/h), räntäsade.. Sovitaanko sittenkin kello 10:00



 Tässähän ennättää tanssia vaikka millasen sään aamuks. *grin*

Missäs ne mun helismaanit ny onkaan....?

----------


## HC Andersen

Ylityörahatkin tuli just sopivasti :hamster: 

Täytyy mennä etsimään mahd. iso reppu huomiselle.

Nimim.

_Pen Koo_

----------


## slow

Mitä kautta karavaani kulkee? Voisin mahdollisesti nousta matkan varrelta kyytiin jossain Käpylä-Tammisto akselilla..

----------


## HC Andersen

Epäilisin että me ajetaan joenvartta tammistoon siihen Tuusulantien kohdalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kotimatkan vois taittaa Shocktherapyn kautta...

----------


## slow

^^Ja tuosta joenvartta Vanhankaupungin suuntaan?

*myöhäst*

----------


## HC Andersen

Todennäköisesti, mutta kun joukossa on 3 mestariluokan eksyjää niin ihan 100% varmuudella ei voi sanoa mihin tupsahtaa, mutta mun käsityksen mukaan tuo olisi reitti.

----------


## Pastu

> kello 10:00



Ail pii teer, ilman suuntavaistoa

----------


## Shimaani

> Kotimatkan vois taittaa Shocktherapyn kautta...



 Tuostahan tulee hirrrmusti kiljumetrejä huomiselle  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mä yllätän itseni ja olenkin tänään selvinpäin  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

Tää eksyis joenvarteen joskus ennen puolta yhtätoista. Johonkin Ogelin kieppeille.

----------


## PaH

No huh. Weljien suunnitelmat kuullostaa sen verran extremeltä ja kun kooveeälveet nostattaa näppylöitä, niin nuuksela rules.
09:30 ja luukki. jos ketä pliisu polkupyöräily sattuis inspiroimaan - oma aie ajella jotain vitosella alkavaa.

edt: se wanha toive - jos joku aikoo, niin kuitti tänne ennen aamu 07:30 -

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mä yllätän itseni ja olenkin tänään selvinpäin



Mitä vikaa viime lauantaissa muka oli?

----------


## mutanaama

Väitetään vaihtelun virkistävän

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onkohan mulle käymässä Zipot ? :No huh!:  Tänä vuonna olen kaksi olutta nauttinut, mutta reiluun kuukauteen ei ole edes tehnyt mieli olutta. 

Kävin kurkistamassa lähimetsän reunassa ja olipas kurasta. Tein fiksun valinnan ja ajelin klv:ä pitkin kolmen kaupungin turneen. Loppumatka oli aika puskemista tuulta vasten.

----------


## mutanaama

En kai mä nyt olutta ole juomatta, hassunako mua pidät. Tänäänhän on viikonpäivä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onkohan mulle käymässä Zipot ? Tänä vuonna olen kaksi olutta nauttinut, mutta reiluun kuukauteen ei ole edes tehnyt mieli olutta.



Mulla kävi kanssa vähän samalla tavalla, tammi/helmikuu meni 4 oluella ja viinilasillisella kun olin ruoattissa sukuloimassa, tässä kuussa olen hieman ryhdistäytynyt ja täytyy todeta että kyllä olut on ihan hyvää.

----------


## Kuntoilija

No juu, on se vielä tulossa ilmeisesti kesä, mökkeily, sauna ja ehkäpä se olutkin. :Vink:

----------


## ellmeri

Taidanpa wiinapirulta säästyneet kolikot huomenna rahdata Ylä-femmaan.

Pitäisi ajohousut hankkia gu entiset on puhki..

----------


## PaH

> ...nuuksela rules. 09:30 ja luukki. jos ketä pliisu polkupyöräily sattuis inspiroimaan - oma aie ajella jotain vitosella alkavaa.



Liekö koskaan ollu nuin hankalat polut alla yhtään missään. Aie toteutu kummiskin, +5h, +50km ja yli viidet lipat. Hiljaista tuolla oli, yks jalankulkeva retkue tuli vastaan koko aikana.

Huomenna ajelen pihasta käsin. Kynpiltä munkkikselta pääsee matkaan, jos joku sattuis. Eka etelään, kurva laakson kautta kallio-xtremen reitille, p-heinän kautta silvolaan ja ulastoon etc. 
Jos joku sattuis, niin kuitti tänne ennen kasia, tnx.

----------


## slow

Seurasta kiitokset. Mukava tavata henkilöitä virtuaalitodellisuuden ulkopuolella. Toistekin osallistun kernaasti, vaikka vaihteeksi metsässä törmäilyyn.

Paettuani kesken lenkin leikkimään perheenisää perhe ilmoiti haluavansa pyöräilemään. Onneksi sopiva vaatetus oli sattunut valmiiksi päälle..

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna ei taida keretä Pahiksen kyytiin, mä luulen että joudun leikkimään kotia vaimon kanssa, hyvällä tuurilla saatan päästä GoExpoilemaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Liekö koskaan ollu nuin hankalat polut alla yhtään missään....



Oliko jäisiä? Olis tarkoitus huomenna mennä Vaakkoille tjsp. nastakumeilla.

----------


## PaH

> Oliko jäisiä? Olis tarkoitus huomenna mennä Vaakkoille tjsp. nastakumeilla.



Oli. 50% rinnekodin - kämmenlammen - vaakkoin välistä oli vesijäätä, loppu sulaa paljasta pohjaa. 
Nastoilla nou problemo, kun nastattakin elävänä selvis - ongelma ei niinkään ollu plain pliukkaus vaan vetopidon arvaamattomuus.

----------


## marco1

Doh, yhdet vileenit iski HaiFaiPaiksissa vaan, se kivoin stemi olikin 1.5" kaulaputkelle tarkoitettu.  :Irvistys: 
Pyöräilykausi alkanee viikon sisään.

----------


## Shimaani

> Huomenna ei taida keretä Pahiksen kyytiin...



Aamukymmeneltä ollaan jo jäällä pitkien terien päällä reppu selässä.  :Hymy: 

muok:
eiku tallataan polkua punkan ja pöntön väliin

----------


## JackOja

> Oli. 50% rinnekodin - kämmenlammen - vaakkoin välistä oli vesijäätä, loppu sulaa paljasta pohjaa. 
> Nastoilla nou problemo, kun nastattakin elävänä selvis...



Kiitto tiedosta. Jos vielä yhden nastalenkin heittäis ennenkö vaihtaa pois. 
Muualla kun tuolla ylängön metsissä on jo järjetöntä  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Aamukymmeneltä ollaan jo jäällä pitkien terien päällä reppu selässä.



Vieläkö hän meinaa jäälle lähteä :blink:

----------


## Pastu

> Seurasta kiitokset.



Kuin myös, varsin leppoisa ryhmärämä saatiin kasaan. Ja hienoa, kun ei ihan koko matkaa tarvinut edes ajaa edes selvinpäin.

----------


## Marsusram

> Vieläkö hän meinaa jäälle lähteä :blink:



Ainaskin tuolla Saarijärvi -Suolikkaan seudulla oli iltapäivästä jään pinta melko pehmoista. Kelkalla vielä pärjäsi, mutta luistelu voisi olla takkusta. Aamusta kannattaa mennä jos yöllä vähän pakastaa kun vielä selkeältä näyttää. Ehkä viikon päästä alkaa hapertua kantokykykin paikoin, 30-40cm oli pilkkireikien syvyys.

----------


## mutanaama

Viikkoajoilmoitus, eli siis mä ajan tälläkin viikolla. 18:00 munkkikoskelta jonnekin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on kalenterissa alustavasti aikaa sunnuntaina, anyone?

----------


## Shimaani

Sunnuntaina myöhäisiltapäivästä tää päässee fillarin päälle, aamummalla taitaa oleman sitä hakuhaukkuiluilua.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää ei vielä tiedä iskeekö lentsu päälle tahi ei. Nyt on vähän höntti olo, vaikka muuten kolmetuntinen meni mukavasti

----------


## kmw

Ajoa sunnuntaina kyllä, mutta aika ja paikka on vielä epävarmaa. Sopikaa jtkn niin tulen jos kaikki natsaa.

----------


## elasto

Mä ajelen myös sunnuntaina todennäköisesti, mutta sama virsi eli aika ja paikka vielä auki.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiersin eilen illan hämärässä lentokentän klv:ä pitkin takajäykällä. Nostin rengaspaineet (Hans Dampf tubeless) 1.5 barista 2,5 bariin ja kevyesti polkien matkanopeuskeskari nousi liki 3 km/h.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Viikonloppuna alle ikivanhat Läski Allut, joista ei väliä vaikka pinta katoaa lopullisesti asfalttijyystössä. Hyvin näyttää Vantaa alkanee puhdistamaan katuja asutusten läheisyydessä. Pitkä baana Tiksista Korsoon on jo sepeli vapaata. Ei enää kauan, kun maatieraaseri kaivetaan kellarista, 
ruuvataan uudet hiilari-juomapullon telineet kiinni ja vedetään spandeksit päälle.

ps. Toverit kertokaan, kun metsään saapuu sellainen kuivuustaso, että pyörä ja ukko ei enää pahemmin kuraannu.
      Pitänee vähän sitäkin puolta treenata, niin uskaltaa tulla taas porukoihin, kun niitä setälenkkejä alkaa taas pyörimään.

----------


## marco1

Ai vount pii päk. En ainaskaan ennen kuin tää nappikuuri loppuu viikon päästä.
Vinku vinku köh köh.

----------


## PMT

Käytiin päivällä Apan kanssa kiertelemässä keskuspuistoa komisentuntia ja rapiat päälle   kelit on hienot ajella vielä joistakin paikoista löytyy vähän jäätä muttei haitanut vaikkei ollut nastoja, koe ajossa Orange five 650 kiva ajetava peli, meni pitkään ennenkuin huomasin että on 2 eturatasta . Vähän haittasi eilinen reilu 2 tunnin lenkki Kivikossa mutta selvisin kuitenkin. Apalle kiitos ajoseurasta ,filminpätkä tulee kunhan puhelin osaa sen lähettää eteenpäin.

----------


## apa

> meni pitkään ennenkuin huomasin että on 2 eturatasta .



Juu joku oli piilottanut PMTn orangeen kaks eturatasta, mut eihä tuota mummoa tarvittukkaa

----------


## Pastu

Lähden Munkkikoskelta n. klo 16 etelän suuntaan tutkailemaan

----------


## HC Andersen

Olisko huomiseksi seuraa tarjolla? Jostain, jonnekin, takaisin johonkin aikaan?

----------


## PaH

Kurvannen kynmeneks munkilan kulmille, jos matkaan halajaa siinä vaiheessa niin ilmoitushuuto tänne ennen aamukasia - pitäis olla alusta huomenna vähempi vetistä kun tänään. Laakson ja julaston välistä löytynee ohjelma.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ilmoittautumishuuto

----------


## PaH

> Ilmoittautumishuuto



onks toi sama kun ilmoitushuuto?

----------


## HC Andersen

Joo aivan sama

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahikselle kiitos päivän koukeroista Aidalle ja takas.

----------


## PaH

eiku anteeks. 
lähtö oli hiukan heikko kun suuntautui pohjoiseen kun aita oli päinvastaisessa suunnassa. eikä se siitä paljoa parantunu. löyty se aitakin - kuvakin on todisteena mut ei ilikee laittaa näytille kun kuva-alasta 62% täyttää hooceen parempi puoli. jalat oli eilen heikot, en oo kai reenannu tarpeeks.

olihan muuten keli; vaihdoin pihassa alle nakkikumisen härvelin ja pyörin hetken vielä lähiseuduilla - kapeempi (~60mm) kumi rullas paaaljooon paremmin tuossa kohvassa kun yli kymmensenttinen, leikkas paremmin läpi pintariitteestä. alamäkeekin pääs ihan polkematta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> olihan muuten keli; vaihdoin pihassa alle nakkikumisen härvelin ja pyörin hetken vielä lähiseuduilla - kapeempi (~60mm) kumi rullas paaaljooon paremmin tuossa kohvassa kun yli kymmensenttinen, leikkas paremmin läpi pintariitteestä. alamäkeekin pääs ihan polkematta.



Niin ne olosuhteet vaihtelee lähietäisyyksilläkin. Lähimetsässä oli "melkein" hankikanto avoimilla paikoilla ja en usko, että tuota yhtä pätkää olisi normipelillä ajettu läpi. Se oli sellainen laaksopolku minne oli kasautunut varmaan 10-15 cm lunta ja 
joku yksinäinen koiran ulkoiluttaja oli siitä mennyt. Henkilön jalan jälki oli reilut 5 cm läpi lumenpinnan ja koiran 2 cm ja läskillä meni jopa minun polkemana läpi heittämällä. Kyllä oli mukavaa pitkästä aikaa ravattomassa metsässä pyöräillä.

----------


## tee_pu

Minkäs näköisiä lenkkejä olette tekemässä viikonlopun aikana? Sekä mistä oikeen olette lähtemässä? Voisin ainakin harkita jonon jatkeeksi saapumista mikäli aikataulut täsmää...

----------


## PMT

HUomenna 10:30 Pirkkolan parkkikselta kohti Laaksoa siihen väliin mahtuu kaikkea kivaa, noin 2-3 tuntinen lenkki.

----------


## PaH

^ kaiken kivan sekaan mahtuu myös sen verran märkyyttä et kannattaa laittaa kurapöksyt jalkaan

toteaa takavasemmalta nimim. kävin kokeilemassa

----------


## PMT

ärkyyttä varmasti löytyy ,onkos polut vielä jäässä ?

----------


## PaH

eijoo jäässä, jäätä on vaan paikoin lutakoiden pohjilla - aukeemmilla on poluilla räntävesisohjua ja tiheemmässä mettässä polut on puhtaat, mut märät - ees jotenkin kantavaa routa-/jääpohjaa ei enää juur missään.

----------


## mutanaama

Ajelin jostain syystä kehä kolmosen varrella pellolla askiston kohdalla vastatuuleen, ja oli siinä lätäköit mut maapohja oli hyvinkin jäässä.

----------


## tee_pu

Aamulla maantienlaitaan menen mikäli keli sen sallii. Sunnuntai voisi olla parempi päivä koittaa möyriä maasturilla

----------


## Shimaani

Altaan ympäristössä tuli suoritettua melko huimia tanssiliikkeitä iltahaukuttelulenkillä, veden liukastamalla polanteella kitkakerroin on kovin liki nollaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajelen krossarilla viikonlopun aikana mökillä

----------


## mutanaama

> Aamulla maantienlaitaan menen mikäli keli sen sallii. Sunnuntai voisi olla parempi päivä koittaa möyriä maasturilla



Jos vaan krapula jää väliin, niin munkkikoskella kello 11:00. Ilmoitan kuitenkin su aamuna miten la meni.

----------


## Lauttis

Aamuvuorossa Mätäkivenmäki oli hyvässä kunnossa. Ei ollut liukasta, tosin jonkin verran takapyörä suditti, mutta voisiko se olla vaan vahvan reiden merkki. Märkääkään ei ollut, mutta tähän vuodenaikaan Mätäkivenmäki onkin parhaimmillaan, kun maasto on nopeasti kuivuvaa sorttia.

----------


## ellmeri

Ai hitto,meinasin tulla mätikselle mutta kurvailin paloheinään ja takaisin kotiin mutkien kautta.

*prkl* :Irvistys:  reppu painoi leikattua olkapäätä,ruskeasannan kaltsit ja polut pliukkaita,piti ajaa ihan hissukseen.

----------


## PMT

Eipä tuntunut nastat yhtään turhaan pyörässä sen verran oli pikat jäisiä, toki olihan Markus ja Sakuvaan ilmannastoja liikkeellä välillä  ohjelmaa enemmän ja vähemmän. Aikaa saatiin kulutettua sopivasti ja mulla kotoota kotiin 5 tuntia , tuli ajettua porukan kanssa uusiakin polkuja ja Pirkkolasta kotiin ajaessa löysin kaks ennen ajamaani uutta polun pätkää, Kitokset Juhalle ,Sakulle ja Markukselle mukavasta päivästä.

----------


## PaH

Jos ketä tylsii ja on lukemisen puute, niin jaossa olis noin puolen metrin pino maastopööräily-aiheista lehteä - Mountain Bike UK, What Mountain Bike, MountainBike Action ja Mountain Bike Rider - osapuilleen kai kaikki numerot 2009-2012 väliltä. Seassa myös jokusia sakemanni-lehtiä. Hintana hakemisen vaiva. YV.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Eipä tuntunut nastat yhtään turhaan pyörässä sen verran oli pikat jäisiä, toki olihan Markus ja Sakuvaan ilmannastoja liikkeellä välillä  ohjelmaa enemmän ja vähemmän. Aikaa saatiin kulutettua sopivasti ja mulla kotoota kotiin 5 tuntia , tuli ajettua porukan kanssa uusiakin polkuja ja Pirkkolasta kotiin ajaessa löysin kaks ennen ajamaani uutta polun pätkää, Kitokset Juhalle ,Sakulle ja Markukselle mukavasta päivästä.



tokyo driftaaminen oli ihan hauskaa siinä jäisessä mutkassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

^^about samat pistin jo keräykseen mutta pitäisi jaksaa skannata pari juttua noista valikoiduista ysärin alun alun lehdistä mitä olen säilytellyt, melko jänniä vekottimia nykyisiin verrattuina.

----------


## tee_pu

Pärjääkö siellä kesärenkailla? Siis en ainakaan tule vaihtamaan nastoja enään takas.

----------


## sakuvaan

ardentti edessä ja ikoni takana, pysty ajamaan eikä tarvinnu kauheesti tunkkaa, en tiedä kuin paljon pehmeemmäks menee tosta kun jäät sulaa

----------


## mutanaama

Ei krapulaa, mutta luulen vetäväni sikeitä huomenna kunnes herään, ja en taida ehtiä noihin aikoihin munkkikselle.

----------


## marco1

Olikos herr Mutiksella niitä ylenmääräisiä ohjaustankoja jemmassa jossain, antimessupäivänä muistan kuulleeni sanat.... mutta en muista kenellä niitä oli?
Pyy keulaa vailla, perjantaina ehkä kuulen tarviiko siihen tänä kesänä keulaa ostaakaan (muuten kuin katsottavaksi), kuskin päivitys aikataulutuksessa. Jänniä aikoja  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Kuinka leviää tankoa pitäis oleman ja millasilla mutkituksilla? Guapo ja twobend ny ainakin löytyy irrallisina ja kai tuolla Vyöhykkeellä™ on jtn muutakin, inventaristi on jo kesälomalla....

----------


## mutanaama

DH monkey löytyis ja jotain muutaki.

----------


## HC Andersen

Löytyykö joltain 160mm suoria hidastinlevyjä ylimääräisenä?

----------


## PaH

> Löytyykö joltain 160mm suoria hidastinlevyjä ylimääräisenä?



3 * Hope Float musta 160mm joutavana.

----------


## Shimaani

Onko laikoille väritoivomuksia? 

Tää säijje on kohta yks kamapörssi....

----------


## marco1

Musta, 700mm, tuuman tai yli nousulla ja 9 asteen taaketaivutuksella, alle 320gr, edullinen. Noin niinku suurinpiirtein.
Laitan sen *itukseen, nyt on pikkasen kapeampi valkoinen.

160mm Maguran laikka löytyy käyttämättömänä mutta nuo 2mm paksuja monien muiden 1.8mm verrattuna. Toimii mutta rahisee helpommin.

Ja lisäksi pieni HT collectionin soffapöytä ja sininen pehmeä rahi, 120e. 2010 GS 1.5dCI EDC 45tkm 18k€.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mustat Toivot vois kiinnostaa...

----------


## PaH

> Mustat Toivot vois kiinnostaa...



Saat joko nipun, hinnaksi sovitaan 1 iso kahvi ja rahkapiirakka. Kops.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Saat joko nipun, hinnaksi sovitaan 1 iso kahvi ja rahkapiirakka. Kops.



Myyty :kops:

----------


## vema60

Hei kattelin, että siitä Ylästöntieltä joen kohdalta menee nykyään KV munkkikoskelle päin. Onko se koko matkalta päällystetty. Eli voisko sitä kautta ajaa maantepyörällä töihin?

----------


## mutanaama

Hiekkatietä alusta loppuun. Toki aika tiukkaan pakattua ja pientä murusta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mutiksella on joku kilometrikisa päällä ja minä vastaan huutoon. Loppukuun aikana määkin ajan maasturilla vielä ainakin 200 km maasturille epänormallilla alustalla (sadevaraus). 

nimimerkki "kesäksi jerkkua reiteen"

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla olisi sunnuntaina aikaa ajella pyörällä jossain päin, kotiintulo aikaa ei ole annettu. Lauantaina saatan keretä ajamaan joskus IP.

----------


## ellmeri

> Mutiksella on joku kilometrikisa päällä ja minä vastaan huutoon. Loppukuun aikana määkin ajan maasturilla vielä ainakin 200 km maasturille epänormallilla alustalla (sadevaraus). 
> 
> nimimerkki "kesäksi jerkkua reiteen"



En usko! Läheppä aamusta vuosaareen kahville kuntoilija klo 10.00 meiltä,setävauhtia!

----------


## Kuntoilija

> En usko! Läheppä aamusta vuosaareen kahville kuntoilija klo 10.00 meiltä,setävauhtia!



Se on kuule mun vähän paha päiväaikaa pyöräillä, kun pitää olla toimistolla 8-16. Sun nimikko junanvaunu oli tänään parkissa Koivukylän väylän ylittävällä sillalla.

----------


## kmw

La iltapäivälle on Rajamäki-topikissa jtkn kehitteillä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Rajamäen 13.15 on liian aikaista, mulla on koiran uittoa kl.13 eli pääsen satulaan n.15

----------


## ellmeri

Hanki sairista että pääsee reenaamaan. :Cool:  hullut töitä tekee,sairas pääsee vähemmällä... vai miten se oli? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shimaani

Käydäänks me sit Hooseen kanssa iltapäivämunkkikaffilla?

----------


## marco1

> Käydäänks me sit Hooseen kanssa iltapäivämunkkikaffilla?



Jahas, nyt alkaa kuulostamaan jo joltain.. täytyy päästä pian mukaan mutta lauantai taidettiin jo tuupata täyteen ihan muuta. Henki kulkee taas joten edellytykset on kunnossa.

edit: %¤#!, eipäs ajetakaan, Korsoon puukotettavaksi ens viikolla. Saa keskittyä rintalihasten ja haban (mahan) kasvatukseen taas vähän aikaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

quis huomenna?

----------


## Shimaani

Ai tänään? Ihan kohta pinkaistaan hakumettään mutta iltapäivemmällä vois yrittää.

----------


## Ollipk

Yhehtoist Munkkilassa?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä taidan lähteä kl.13 S-korpeilemaan, junassa on tilaa.

----------


## marco1

Menipä myöhään, vasta illan pimetessä pääsi liikkeellä ja sekin rajoittui sitten enimmäkseen hiekkateillä kurvailuun. 
Kivaa hommaa, etenkin kun huomasin ennen lenkkiä siirtää taakse valuneen penkin oikeaan paikkaan ja nostaa valunutta tolppaa. Hommsoni ei pidä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taas kerran lähti allekirjoittanut soitellen sotaan. Loppukuun kilometrit jää reiluun puoleen ajatellusta.  :No huh!: 

No, huhtikuussa uutta matoa koukkuun eli ketjut kireälle entistä useammin ja samalla vaivalla painoa pois nelisen kiloa toukokuun loppuun, jotta kroppa alkaisi näyttää enempi setämäiseltä kuntoliikkujalta spandexit päällä.

Tompan tolpista samanlaisia kohtaloita, kun ykkös Marcolla kaikissa mun rautaraameista eli panta sai olla todella kireellä, jotta ei laske alas. Yksi Hopen pannan kevennysalupultti kohtasi kohtalonsa moisessa operaatiossa.

ps. koska vedetään "perinteinen" keväinen setämaantielenkki (maantiekalustolla) luokkaa 100 km.

----------


## Marsusram

> Mä taidan lähteä kl.13 S-korpeilemaan, junassa on tilaa.



Enpä sattunut lukemaan näitä, vaan menin omin päin toiselle puolen S-korpea polkuja tarkastamaan. 
Maaperätutkimuksia oli möyritty stadin uudessa itäisessä kaupunginosassa josta Sipoon sudet on häädetty ja telakairan jälkiä pääsi läskillä etenemään. Suolla routa vielä paikoin kantoi.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Sulla oli auto parkkeerattuna Bakunkärrin parkkiksella, pysäköin siihen viereen...

----------


## Pastu

Tsemppiä Marcolle toipumiseen!

----------


## marco1

Dänks, tunti sitten tulin kotia. Nyt olen sitten non-Iron man ja vaikka "pikku jomotusta" luvattiin ihan prkl kipeähän tuo on. Parin päivän päästä paketti auki ja herkkukuvat tännekin näkösälle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pikaista paranemista joen toiselle puolelle!

----------


## Marsusram

Toipumista!
Kuinka sitä malttaa luopua hipo-osista, vai eikö ne ollutkaan titskua ja hiilaria?

----------


## marco1

Pelkkää rautaa sieltä lähti. Nyt jälkikäteen tuli mieleen että olisi pitänyt kokeilla että olisko jalkaan saanut ripustettua magneetilla jotain kylttejä.





> Hmm. Kuullostaa ihan IKEA-jalalta. Toivotaan et liitos kestää ja reikä umpioituu nopsaan!



Tää kuitti kalvoi kyllä mieltä alusta saakka, nyt se on korjattu.  :Hymy: 
Toisekseen se muksahduspaikka on nyt jyrätty jonkun rakennushankkeen alta sileäksi joten ei tartte hävetä enää sitäkään kun kukaan ei voi käydä katsomassa miten hölmössä paikassa voi ittensä tärvätä.

----------


## Shimaani

Näillä nurkilla on monta paikkaa jotka näyttää siltä että niissä ei vaan voi pystyä rikkomaan ihteään kukaan muu kuin säähelismaanien haltija.  Kai hyö antoivat Naapuriin™ tanakasti kolmiolääkkehiä?

----------


## ellmeri

> Pelkkää rautaa sieltä lähti. Nyt jälkikäteen tuli mieleen että olisi pitänyt kokeilla että olisko jalkaan saanut ripustettua magneetilla jotain kylttejä..



Mää kokeilin tota omaa olkapäätä ja ei mangleetit vai mikä se oli ottanu olkapääruuviin mitään kontaktia? olisko titskua? 6mm:lin menis vaan stemmiin niin kivasti.

----------


## marco1

> Näillä nurkilla on monta paikkaa jotka näyttää siltä että niissä ei vaan voi pystyä rikkomaan ihteään kukaan muu kuin säähelismaanien haltija.  Kai hyö antoivat Naapuriin™ tanakasti kolmiolääkkehiä?



Perusburanaa, onneksi aikaisemmista krempoista on jäänyt vähän jäykempiä nappeja tarpeeseen  :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

Eilen ylästönkaltseilta tarttui.DUHA ja Guumetaudi.

----------


## Shimaani

Ai sinnekö ne multa jäi?  Löytäjä saa pitää

*Riemusta tanssii*
- Oho.

----------


## kmw

Onko kiinnostusta?





> Huomenna 15.00 Kaiun majalta.  Keimolan mopopaanaa ympäri ja eestaas -> Petas -> Tyttömäki ->  Petikko -> Keimola. Pauttia kolmisen tuntia kuluu mukavasti
> 
> Jos on aikaa ja viittin niin kruisailen kotoa. Jos ei niin tulen lähtöruutuun autolla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa mutiksen pyörät outoja ajaa, niksussa jousti melkein ainoastaan edestä, vaihteet hyppi ja renkaat lipsu sekä penkki oli päin persettä. Nallevassussa ei ollut pahemmin vikoja, tanko oli ainoastaan "keskitetty" 1cm liikaa oikealle. Ei mikään ihme että sillä on aina niin vaikeeta metsässä... Mutta uudet Quitukehät oli hianot eikä seurassa ollut valittamista.

----------


## marco1

Ens viikolla saan tikit pois ja sitten lähdetään taas (nollasta) liikkeelle. T: non-iron man.

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllä nyt prkel miestä koetellaan, ei voi muuta sanoa.

@HC, niksun takajousi alkaa toimimaan vasta +85kg, ei ne renkaat mulla lipsunu ja mitä siihen toimintaan muuten tulee, niin taitaa olla syytä tehdä jotain.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Tää oli pelkkkää plussaa saada operatsuuni hoidettua nytten, tylsempi olis ollut kesällä makoilla.  :Hymy: 

Yllättävän pitkäaikainen vaiva siihen nähden että koko homma lähtee siitä että vetäisee puolihuolimattomat sturzit lähimetsässä tutussa paikassa. Vamman syy lienee lopulta se että jalka oli irti polkimesta (tarkoituksella tai ei en tiiä) ja jalan osuttua maahan 100 kiloa ukkoa ja pyörää jatkoi vielä liikettä. Seuraukset tiedämme.

----------


## ellmeri

Mullakin 16.4 loppuu 3kk sairis ja sitten taas pääsee tositoimiin willarilla,joitakin pikku maisteja willarilla ottanut tiellä ja ½tuntia tänään juurakossa,  :Hymy:  nam sanoi hän!

No pari tonnista särkyyn..... :Irvistys:  huomenna taas.

----------


## sakuvaan

Onks kellää vapaita kesällä käyttämättä? Pitäiskö lähtee jonnekki ulkomaille ajamaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onks kellää vapaita kesällä käyttämättä? Pitäiskö lähtee jonnekki ulkomaille ajamaan.



Mä tyhmäpyöräilen Iisalmesta Helsinkiin Heinäkuun alussa sekä kesäkuussa käyn Norjassa viikon ajamassa, hellasärö voi yltyä sietämättömälle tasolle jos vielä kolmannen viikon otan omaa lomaa  :Nolous:

----------


## sakuvaan

Mennään jonnekki espanja / teneriffa alueelle, lemppaa hellasärö päiväks rannalle sillä aikaa kun käydään ajelemassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä voisin oikeesti miettiä tota ens talviloma kohteeksi... sillai ihan oikeesti.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mennään jonnekki espanja / teneriffa alueelle, lemppaa hellasärö päiväks rannalle sillä aikaa kun käydään ajelemassa



Koirien hoito voi olla hieman haasteellista, lisäksi mä veikkaan että mä saisin tuon joka asuu meillä ainoastaan aseella uhkaamalla jonnekin rantalomalle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

http://www.kitecenter-medano.com/

siinä menee viikko heittämällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

Mulla on heinäkuu lomaa ja oon kiinnostunu lähtemään sillon mahdollisesti Åreen.

----------


## sakuvaan

Eiks espanja olis mukavampi? Olis lämmintä  :Hymy:

----------


## PMT

Kyllä Åressakin lämmin tulee ainakin ajaessa ja alhaalla kyässäkin riittää lämpöä 1400 kun lähtee niin yleensä heinäkuussakin on luminen 100 150m matkalla lunta joka tekee ajamisesta kivaa ja kyllä siellä tasasen maan tallajilla menee muutamapäivä että rupeaa tottumaan jyrkkyyksiin.Mukava paika ajella on paljon vaihtoehtoja ja mikä hienointa että alaasemalla on mahdollisuus pestä puöriä lenkkien välillä .

----------


## sakuvaan

Emmä tiedä haluanko välttämättä mennä hissiajelun puolelle, tene/malaga on ollu kivaa trailiajoa, päivä/reissu

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna mulla on vapaa iltapäivä n. kl. 17.30> anyone?

----------


## elasto

> Eiks espanja olis mukavampi? Olis lämmintä



Voin harkita myös Epsanjaa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...vapaa iltapäivä n. kl. 17.30> anyone?



Periaatteessa kyllä mutta ensin pitää haukkuilla metsässä ja sit kesärengastaa fillarinkuljetin.  Siis vahva ehkä sadevarauksella

----------


## HC Andersen

^Soittelen kun ajelen himaan koirauimalasta.

----------


## mutanaama

> Olipa mutiksen pyörät outoja ajaa, niksussa jousti melkein ainoastaan edestä, vaihteet hyppi ja renkaat lipsu sekä penkki oli päin persettä. Nallevassussa ei ollut pahemmin vikoja, tanko oli ainoastaan "keskitetty" 1cm liikaa oikealle. Ei mikään ihme että sillä on aina niin vaikeeta metsässä... .



Tänään takarengas irti, vaihtaja ja korvake kanssa. Missään ei ollut mitään vikaa. Samat tavarat takaisin paikalleen, ja vaihteet toimi ilman säätämistä. .. tu. Saku tosin alussa sääteli ylärajaa, mutta ongelma oli kautta koko linjan.

----------


## HC Andersen

En sitten lähtenyt ajamaan, pizza, olut ja Paris-Roubaix vei voiton.

----------


## Shimaani

Täälläpä oli voittajana Sir Dalud.  Hyvänä kakkosena tuli piikkimato  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Tänään takarengas irti, vaihtaja ja korvake kanssa. Missään ei ollut mitään vikaa. Samat tavarat takaisin paikalleen, ja vaihteet toimi ilman säätämistä. .. tu. Saku tosin alussa sääteli ylärajaa, mutta ongelma oli kautta koko linjan.



Nyt mä keksin... ehkä se takavaihtaja oli hippasen irti?

Lähti toimii kun niputettiin se takas kun se oli kunnolla paikallaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Oli kyllä tiukassa, mutta ei mahdotonta sekään.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Mä voisin oikeesti miettiä tota ens talviloma kohteeksi... sillai ihan oikeesti.



<Kyselytunti>
Talvi 2014 vai 2015? Hotelli vai apartmentos, viikko vai kaks?
</Kyselytunti>

----------


## HC Andersen

> <Kyselytunti>
> Talvi 2014 vai 2015? Hotelli vai apartmentos, viikko vai kaks?
> </Kyselytunti>



2015 ja varmaankin viikko, majoitukseksi käy kaikki paitsi teltta  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

Onko pääsiäistaikoja suunnitteilla pitkälle uiikonlopulle maastoon tai maantienlaitaan, kelilläkin uhkailevat...?

----------


## marco1

Maantietä vois koittaa kevyesti, koivessa on vielä yksi ylimääräinen reikä josta puskee sinappia mutta jos vaikka happihoito auttaisi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olen töissä, iltaisin saattaa olla aikaa kun "Tuo joka asuu meillä" on mökillä.

----------


## apa

huomenna PE18.4 kuluvaa vuotta, mitään, ketään, menossa missään metsän uumenissa ?

----------


## HC Andersen

Näillä näkymin voisin ajella sunnuntaina aamuvuorossa.

----------


## apa

Tänään oli kulomäen pohjoispuoli vetästy matalaksi isolla koneella.Mätäkiventien itäpäädyn polut ovat saaneet kyytiä, muutamia hyviä ajopaikkoja häippäs

----------


## apa

> Näillä näkymin voisin ajella sunnuntaina aamuvuorossa.



 Hö sundagi olisi menova muualla.

----------


## Marsusram

> Tänään oli kulomäen pohjoispuoli vetästy matalaksi isolla koneella.Mätäkiventien itäpäädyn polut ovat saaneet kyytiä, muutamia hyviä ajopaikkoja häippäs



Menikö muutakin kuin Stokkan hullut päivät?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä ajaelen varmaankin tässä kotikulmilla, tai sitten leikin moottorisahan kanssa skutsissa polunraivaajaa.

----------


## apa

> Menikö muutakin kuin Stokkan hullut päivät?



Todellakin metsää kaatuu ja huolella. Se on julmaa kuinka helposti se käy noilla koneilla ja sit ku niitä on vielä kaksi.

----------


## marco1

Testatusti hidas ajo muantiellä onnistuu, jotain ehtis huomenna ja sitä seuraavina päivinä?

----------


## Shimaani

Jo vain.  Naapuri™ on hyvä ja kertoo koska mennään ja sit mennään.  :Hymy:   Larjantaina on kaupat täynnä vauhkoontunutta vaalikarjaa jtn sieltä pitää poissapysyä

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huomenna Hankoon, mutta sunnuntaina voisi viettää maantiellä muutaman tunnin.  Tästä seuraa jos kelpaa. (sadevaraus)

----------


## marco1

Kymmeneltä huomenna johonkin suuntaan mutta hitaasti?

----------


## sakuvaan

Lämmin päivä oli tänään. Takki meni reppuun ekan 10min jälkeen.

----------


## Shimaani

> Kymmeneltä huomenna johonkin suuntaan mutta hitaasti?



Jos vaikka valintaladon nurkalta lähettäis? Mä lähden teräsruoskalla niin ei vauhti karkaa

----------


## marco1

Checkmate.

----------


## ellmeri

> Tänään oli kulomäen pohjoispuoli vetästy matalaksi isolla koneella.Mätäkiventien itäpäädyn polut ovat saaneet kyytiä, muutamia hyviä ajopaikkoja häippäs



Eilen kävin saman toteamassa*prkl* :Irvistys:

----------


## Shimaani

> Näillä näkymin voisin ajella sunnuntaina aamuvuorossa.



Lottakaffilassa oli mahtiherkullisia rahkapullia tarjolla, kolme ja puoli tuntia pyöriteltiin polkusimia huimanupeassa kelissä ja vaihtelevilla alustoilla. Su aamukymmeneltä valintaladolta lähtö GG meininkiä harrastaa?  Siellä on hieno vanha pajazzo näytillä  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajattelin joustopyöräilyä esim. munqqikselta kl.9 ajoaikaa maksimissaan 4h

----------


## marco1

Lenkin pituuteen tuli vähän S-bonusta...  :Leveä hymy:  Mikä olisi ollut kelin huomioiden suorastaan toivottavaa mutta viime kuukaudet vähällä käytöllä olleet koivet alkoivat nivelistä vähän protestoimaan. Kiitos, huomisen ajot pitää suunnitella vasta aamusta kun säryt ovat selvillä.

----------


## Shimaani

Vähän mopo karkas kätösistä *nolomio*
Joustopyöräilyä, mitä kummaa...? Nyt pitää ensin juuva palautuilemiskaliaa kansituolissa ja nauttia auringosta ns täysillä

_2Mailoo_

----------


## mutanaama

Passaan huomisen, ehdin korkeintaan hetken pyörähtää kotimaisemissa, voip olla että sekin jää väliin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajan joka tapauksessa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vähän niukka oli osaanotto mutta kaikki jotka starttas pääsi takas lähtöpaikalle.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä ehdin vain koirat kusettaa ja nyt pitää singahtaa tapetun lampaan kimppuun.

----------


## Shimaani

^^Joskus laatu vaan korvaa määrän  :Hymy:    Tänään onkin sit pihasäädetty enempi ku yhden pyhän tarpeeks ja pihalla pyörittelyn perusteella Ergonin GS1 tuntuu aika hyvältä mun etutassuun, Puksu näyttää ihan luppakorvaiselta lehmältä nuilla gripeillä :-D

^Elävän lampaan kanssa pelehtimistä ei vissiin nykyänkään kahtota ns hyvällä silmällä...?

----------


## Marsusram

> Todellakin metsää kaatuu ja huolella. Se on julmaa kuinka helposti se käy noilla koneilla ja sit ku niitä on vielä kaksi.



Näköjään siis metsän harvennukset menossa Upokaskujan länsipuolisilla tienoilla.
Olivat ajaneet muutamat polut pas2, mutta taitavat urat siitä siistiytyä ajokäyttöön kohtuu nopeasti.
Stokkan aukko vei sen vanhan sähkölinjan märän polun jota vain läskipyöräilijä osaa kaivata. 
Korsontien pohjoispuolisessa metsässä oli yksi uusi aukko, jonka reunasta oli vielä puhuri pistänyt puita nurin vanhan polun päälle. Uusi polku aukon halki oli jo muodostumassa.

----------


## Lauttis

Nuohan on kaikki enemmän tai vähemmän pöheikköä. Tosin saattaa siinä sivussa ainakin hiukan tallaantua parempaakin polkua. Siis ainakin toistaiseksi ei suurta tuhoa. Hyvä on myös se, että maasto on niin hyväpohjaista, että uudet polut syntyvät nopeasti.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja sitten toisessa kohtaa Uantaata viedään pois sekä metsä että sen alla oleva kallio ja tilalle laitetaan melko iso kuappa.  Sivulla 41 on omituisia perusteluja, ihan niinkun sekin että moottoriajoneuvolla merkatun metsän voi huoletta kaivaa pohjakalliota myöten auki kun se kerta on jo ihan pilalla.

----------


## zipo

Jos polut ja alueen maastossa näkyy kuluneisuutta niin sehän kertoo vain että mestoilla on merkittävä osa vantaalaisten ulkoiluharrastusta.
Eikä ole tarvinnut laittaa senttiäkään kiinni verorahoista perus outdoorihmisille vrt,muut lajit.Muistakaa että kallio ei kasva uudelleen.
10v läpikulkemattomat ryteiköt eivät tietenkään kelpaa kun niistä ei voi louhia kalliota rakennustarpeiksi jne.Mitens toi lumenkaatopaikka vaikuttaa esim.pohjavesiin?

Näistä metsän kulumisista on enemmän höpinää kuin faktaa.
Täällä pohjoisessa kasvaa polut umpeen parissa vuodessa,jos kulkeminen loppuu esim tuulenkaatojen vuoksi.
Kesäloma-aikaan polut vaan tekee sellasen simblabimilmiön ja verhoutuvat maastoon näkymättömiksi.
Nähty juttu.
Puhumattakaan siitä että istutettaisiin uusia taimia.Check USA:n trailbuilding tsydeemit.

----------


## mutanaama

Pahimmat rutakotkin saa kondikseen muutamalla poikittain asetetulla tikulla, jotka estää rengasta uppoamasta napaa myöten.

----------


## ellmeri

Huomenna olen ympäristö immeisten kanssa yhellä työkeikalla niin täytyy kiusata siitä lumenkaatopaikasta ylästössä ja tuttu suunittelia Kuparisen Teukka joka oli ja on pyörämiehiä ja poljintyöryhmän jäsen vantaalla,tai oli ainakin jos ei nyt?

----------


## mutanaama

Voisit kertoa niille, että suunniteltu tuulensuunpuiston ryteikkö sopisi hommaan suoraan. Toisaalta linjan pohjoispuolella on iso peltoläntti, jossa on vain jätemaata. Mikäs ..ttu siinä on kun se ei kelpaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Me yritettiin herra Kuparista pitämään kaavakatsausta Ylästön Kotiseutuyhdistyksen jäsenille mutta ei vissiin uskaltanut kun ei kalenterivuoden aikana olluna sopivaa aikaa vaikka olis saanut kaffetta ja pullaa. Kas kun ei aiemmin tullut ilmi että hää on E-veljen tuttuja, oltais päästy köökinoven kautta jutuille. Ehkä.  :Hymy: 

Tänään Katoavan Metsän™ polut oli ihan helmikunnossa ja korpit pesii siinä yhdessä tolpassa

----------


## apa

> Näköjään siis metsän harvennukset menossa Upokaskujan länsipuolisilla tienoilla.
> Olivat ajaneet muutamat polut pas2, mutta taitavat urat siitä siistiytyä ajokäyttöön kohtuu nopeasti.



Käväisin putsailemassa mätäkiventien itäpäätä. Hyvä siittä vielä tulee, saa tehtyä uusia kikkoja poluille

----------


## Kuntoilija

Maantiekausi avattu vihdon ja viimein. Menomatkalla pohjoisen suuntaan hämmästelin, että onko homma näin kevyttä touhua. No paluumatkalla totesin, että talvenaikana on muistista kadonnut tuo tuulen vaikutus. Keskari 28 km/h 70 km:n lenkillä. Tuosta on hyvä aloittaa ja pikku hiljaa matkaa ja nopeutta nostaa.


Maantiekimppaa joku ilta tai viikonloppu ? Kahvi ja pulla voidaan mahduttaa lenkille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Keskiviikkona kierrellään Hanikan kallioita Sakun kanssa kl.17 >, lähtö Alakartanontien urheilukentän parkkikselta.

----------


## sakuvaan

Alatörmä 1 on tarkka osoite, se on käytännössä sen parkkiksen osoite.  :Hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

Hyvät setit, kiitos osallistujille. Löydettiin metästä kanssa yks pivottikuski joka lähti peesiin. 

Menihän tuossa ~4h aika nopsaan.

Pahoittelen paskaa kuntoani  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Vallan mukavaa oli taas ajaa vauhdikasta/teknistä maastoa, hieman olin vielä talven jäljiltä ruosteessa mutta eiköhän se siitä kun vaan räppää menemään. Kummasti siihen omaan ajoon tulee vauhtia kun polkuohjus menee edeltä :Hymy: ,  mun pinkit vauhtisukat ja hanskat ei auttanut ihan joka paikassa.

----------


## sakuvaan



----------


## kyprok

Missä päin espoota on noin herkullisen näköistä polkua?

----------


## JackOja

Eikös tuossa ajettu aikas paljon Hanikassa ja Soukan kaltseilla?

----------


## sakuvaan

Hanikan luontopolkua ja pätkiä siitä ympäriltä ristiinrastiin

----------


## HC Andersen

Ajosuunnitelmia viikonlopuksi?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kun kukaan muu ei huuda HEP, niin huudan itse HEP. Eli sunnuntaina Porkkalaan aamupäivästä ajamaan tod. näk. Guapolla. Tarkempi aikataulu myöhemmin, kotoota kannattaa kysyä koko päivä vapaaksi ja varata makkaraa mukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Jaa sunnuntaina? Laitetaan kintun paranemisella -varaus kun noita hampaanjälkiä ei oo tikattu, jos ei valtoimenaan vuoda niin mikä ettei.  Ens viikolla olis aikaa päiväseltäänkin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutiksella oli Larstaina kuulemma ulkonaliikkumiskielto...

----------


## Shimaani

Hö?
Onkse arestiinpantu?

----------


## HC Andersen

Joutuu sukuloimaan

----------


## marco1

Lähellä olis mutta kaikenmualiman hommia kasaantunut esteeksi, töitä, turnausjärjestelyä, asunnon myyntikuntoon puljausta (ostakaa ostakaa) jne. Käyn kyllä ajamassa mutta aika on yllätys itsellekin.

Enhän minä siitä Pkalan ajelusta muuten mutta makkaranpaisto kiinnostaisi.

----------


## mutanaama

Muijako sua jalkaanpuras

----------


## Shimaani

Eikukkoira, tuttu rekku kylältä.  Eilen siltä poiskoulittiin nipsimistaipumus, paksupyörällä tietty.

----------


## marco1

Hyvä ettei junppakärpänen, sitä minä olen pelännyt aina. "juu juu junppakärpäne, tule jo puremaan meitä".

----------


## petjala

> HEP, niin HEP...



Ja täältäkin HEP!

----------


## petjala

Minäkin olen joskus uhannut, jotta voin kohtalaista korvausta vastaan hönöttää vaikka paimenlangan tolppana, mutta Shimu vie taas voiton. Lupautua nyt petoeläimen syötiksi silkkaa avuliaisuuttaan  :Sekaisin:

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli huominen Porkkala kalliokikkailu/kruisailu lähtee kl.11 Omsatuntien päästä, Luotisiaseman portilta. Me otetaan mutiksen kanssa läskit ja täpärit mukaan, voi vaihdella kalustoa kesken lenkin. Makkara tai muuta puputettavaa mukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Katotaas ny kuin toi kinttu elpyy, pääseekö huomenna mukaan tunkkaamaan. P-paikat saattaa olla ns. kortilla vai muistanko väärin?




> Huomenna olen ympäristö immeisten kanssa yhellä työkeikalla niin täytyy kiusata siitä lumenkaatopaikasta ylästössä ja tuttu suunittelia Kuparisen Teukka joka oli ja on pyörämiehiä ja poljintyöryhmän jäsen vantaalla,tai oli ainakin jos ei nyt?



 Heipsan!  Tuliko asiaan mtn lisävaloa?  Mun käsittääkseni meinaavat runnoa kaavamuutoksen läpi kesä-heinäkuussa kun väki on lomilla eikä pääse [lyhyen valitusajan kuluessa] valittamaan päätöksistä.....  Olisin soittanut mutta kun hukkasin talvella puhelimeni mukana kaikki 200 puhnua..... Tai siis ei se puhelin hukassa ole mut en tiiä kuinka syvälle sen kaivoin.....

----------


## ellmeri

Pläjäytin viestin sulle Shimu ja helistin no:********** :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shimaani

Tiktak ja kumarrus

----------


## HC Andersen

P-paikkoja on jonninverran... parin sadan metrin päässä löytyy lisää.

----------


## Shimaani

Aijjuu, siinä mäen alla. *läpsohtaan*  Kassotaas heräänkö mä ns järkevään aikaan näin loman alkajaisiks.  Ma helistan jos olen myöhässä ja ässämässään jossen tuu, tuo vasen takajalka on nyt hiukan q enempi kintaalla koska mokoma vielä hiukan vuotaa.

----------


## petjala

Meinasin jo kysyä, jotta onko tonne Porkkalaan suunniteltu jotain kinppakyytisysteemejä, mutta näköjään siis pyöriä ois ainakin tuplamäärä. Onneks ennakoin ja kävin eilen ja toissapäivänä salaharjottelemassa nakkikumisella.

----------


## Shimaani

Pitäiskö meidän hankkia semmottine Setäbussi™?  Matkaemännät ja baarikaappi ja....
*heräämiö*

----------


## petjala

Ottasko HC tarroja matkaan Porkkalan reissuun. Mun parvekkeella on häkellyttävän terhakka vittuilukukkoilu menossa, kun toisella pyörällä on värit päällä ja toinen on Louunlli Raider.

----------


## HC Andersen

Otetaan mukaan, saat samalla myös osan ajovaatteista.

----------


## Shimaani

Jepjep,
veli kooämwee se tuon jo livenä siellä Katoavassa Metsässä tänään näki:


Muok: nythän tilanne on jo mahtihyvä kun tuo kulmahammaksen reikä pysyy vuotamati, Wu -Huu!
Pasipaktia ja pihkasalvaa sekä suihuttelua aamuin illoin ja hyvä tulee.

----------


## marco1

Minä näin kmw:n tois-puol-jokkee, enpä hoksannut ihan heti kun oranje paitaisia tyyppejä oli jo tullut liuta vastaan aikaisemmin. 6.2 näytti tölkkilupalaskuri kellossa, maasto mukavalta ja se aitakin löytyi.

^suihkuttelua haavaan niin paranee. Tai sitten myrkyllä.

----------


## mutanaama

Ruoka on pysynyt sisällä jo useamman tunnin ajan, eikä yskäisykään aiheuta jännitystä. Näinköhän tuli selätettyä vatsatauti puolessa vuorokaudessa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa aika IhQ päivä Porkkalassa, 7 tuntia pörrättiin petjalan kanssa ympäri niemeä. Puolitoista tuntia tuli ajettua jousipyörillä jonka jälkeen vaihdettiin läskit alle, siitä se hauskuus alko. Läskin etenemiskyky rantakivikossa on jotain ihan käsittämätöntä. Keli oli lähes tyyni, aurinkoinen ja T-paidalla pärjäsi 90% ajasta loistavasti. Muutenkin se pito mikä noissa vehkeissä on on aivan käsittämätön, moni ennen ajamaton paikka meni helposti ajamalla.

----------


## kmw

Sulo on hieno mies. Eikä se narun toisessa päässä kulkeva jää paljon jälkeen. 
Olin niin kadenssini lumoissa että Ykkösmarkon kohtaaminen meni ohittaessa :Hymy:  Oli hyvä rostseikkailupäivä kaikkinensa vaikka mun romppeet eivät menneet yhtään kaupaksi yksijalkaisten komponenttikirppiksellä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mullon kmw:lle ja mutikselle CCG:n ajoasuja... nakkaan ne alkuviikosta Syväojalle.

----------


## marco1

^^ hommasin kadenssianturin maantievärkkiin, tuli vaan tekniikan voitto lihasta kun koeajolenkillä vauhtia ei saanut normaaliksi millään. Mittarin mukaan siis. 

Sitten havaitsin että mittari prkl ottaa nopeudenkin tuosta värkistä eikä enää gepsistä... pari tuumaa pielessä olleen rengaskoon säädön jälkeen edelleen kuski edelleen hidas mutta nopeus on oikea.  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Porkkala oli kyllä mahtimoista. Rantakalliolla ja -kivillä pläski on eto peli menemään. Harmi vaan, että se pullero siinä sarvikossa on välillä vähän kömpyrä  :Nolous: 
Kiitoksia HC:lle maisemaesittelystä, yksin en ois kaikkea kuitenkaan keksiny.

----------


## kmw

Dänks @H.C. Tuliskos ne maantiejarrupalat samalla kyydillä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olin ajatellut niin... yritän huomenna laittaa iteljooni hatun päähän ja käydä Syväojalla.

----------


## mutanaama

Ota phillari mukaan, jos ei sada, tuule tai paista aurinko.

----------


## marco1

Jummi, pitäisköhän käydä hakemassa nykyiset ajohousut erivärisenä kun niitä mainostetaan ihan HC:nä nykysin:
http://camu.fi/shop/miesten_asut/hou...enasmagma.html
_Tekniset shortsit HC-maastopyöräilyyn._

Tarttis myydä yksi paritalon puolikas Vandaalta, tarvisko joku? Melkein Shimun naapurissa mutta ei ihan.

----------


## Shimaani

Wau! Hillityn oranssitkin vielä, wu-huu!  Tunkkailuun nuo on kyllä vähän tuhdit...

Nimim.
_Nei Tei Lee_

----------


## marco1

Pitäis ostaa porukalla kaikki eriväriset versiot (sininen, oranssi ja vihreä) nykyisten mustien lisäksi niin olis hilpeä väripalloshow muille metsässä liikkuville kun hurautetaan porukalla ohi.
edit: ei oo liian hikiset pöksyt, hyvät tuuletukset on.

----------


## Shimaani

Värikoodatut byysat olikin hyvä idea meidän tosikkolaumalle :-D
Saiskohan nuista jnkn tukkuhalvennuksen?

----------


## kmw

Pinkit sopisivat mun silmien väriin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mulla oli kevättä rinnassa niin hommasin itselle uudet vihreät kypärän ja ajoshortsit. Väri on ainakin kypärässä sellainen, jotta pitää aina olla auringossa, varjossa tuppaa kypärän pinta täyttymään pikku otököistä.  :No huh!:  

Onko Shimu Markon asunnon hintaa nostava vai laskeva nähtävyys ?? Siinä samassa yhtiössä asuva työlaistoveri oli heti sinne muutaessaan törmännyt Shimuun ja töissä kertoi tohkeissaan törmänneensä moiseen partaiseen koiramieheen  :Kieli pitkällä: . 
Kerroin heti, jotta tuttu on ja pyörämies.

----------


## Shimaani

Ai me jäätiin kii ku oltiin lenkille lähdössä:

----------


## marco1

> Onko Shimu Markon asunnon hintaa nostava vai laskeva nähtävyys ?? .



Eduksi olen ajatellut, 3,7% lisää arvoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Pitäiskö mun laittaa tommoset nimikko Fjåårååt?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mitä hesaa sä HC meinaat ?

----------


## marco1

> Pitäiskö mun laittaa tommoset nimikko Fjåårååt?



En tiä mutta harkitsen itse että ostais toisetkin kun ovat sen verran toimivat.

----------


## Shimaani

Kyllä *piip* 0,13K€ hinnalla pitääkin jo toimia.

----------


## marco1

Katsoin kyllä tänään toisessa kaupassa että 0,0649K€ maksaa Macallan 12y joka on kans todettu erittäin toimivaksi, ehkä jopa paremmin. Kaupassa pötköttävät molemmat harkinnat edelleen - mieli on vahva edes joskus.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää kävin tänään etukenokaupassa hakemassa jtn mitä siellä ei ollut ja poistuin ostamatta mtn. Nyt on selkäranka tanakassa kunnossa  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Vapunpäivän ajelua tiileriltä etelään. Lähtö klo 12:00 paikallista aikaa. Lenkkiin ei kuulu asphaltti eikä juuri soratietäkään. Eteneminen pyritään pitämään maastopainotteisena. 
Nyt kun tuo tuli laittettua julkiseksi, nii voip ottaa tänään hyvällä syyllä sen verran, että siirtymät pitää ajaa villarilla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei pääse. Sima/munkkilinjalla tänään. Huomenna Karjaalle anopin jäämistöä selvittämään. Autolla tullut ajattua viikon sisään lähes normaalin 1 ½ kuukauden ajojen verran sattuneesta syystä. Pyörällä ei juuri ole päässyt ajamaan.

----------


## Shimaani

> Vapunpäivän ajelua tiileriltä etelään....



Kalusto lienee vapaa mutta pakollinen ja loiventimen saa ottaa reppuun?  Vappunaamari onkin jo päässä :-E

Nimim.
Sa De Varaus

----------


## apa

> Vapunpäivän ajelua tiileriltä etelään. Lähtö klo 12:00 paikallista aikaa



H E P

----------


## mutanaama

Jos markiisitar Sade tulee mukaan niin mä jään pois. YR:n mukaan sadetta tulis kuitenkin niin vähän, ettei tuo haittaa.

----------


## mtok77

Mä tulen kanssa mukaan. Sadevarauksella tietty, mutta pikkutihku ei haittaa

----------


## apa

nyt on syöty niin paljo munkkia,että tämä sokeriukko jättää kuitenki ajot väliin.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja testipunkka näyttää ihan punaista tonne mun takapihalle.  :No huh!:

----------


## Lauttis

Ai, tuo otsikon luku viittaakin suurimpaan sallittuun kosteusprosenttiin, milloin voi vielä ajaa  :Vink:  No, itse kiirehdin kotiin takaisin ennen kuin alkoi sataa.

----------


## Shimaani

Vattujoo.
Se *piip* kylmä sade loppusis kun pääsin kotiovelle, en päässyt Aidalla kuvaan enkä juanu eväskaljaa, ei yhtään ooteebeetä tahi kalustotapahtumaa eli väärin ajettu mutta lohdutukseksi saatiin vastapaistettua possua Munkkikoskella.  Aidalla oli joku sarvipääki:


Lisää harjootusta, nyt se ryhmäkoonvaihtelu kesken lenkin alkaa jo olla hallinnassa...

----------


## mtok77

Olipas mukava lenkki. Kiitos sedille ajoseurasta.

Pitää jatkossa pakata reppuun kevyt sadetakki ja vaihtohanskat. Oli aikaa viilee ajelle tiesiirtymä kotiin märissä hanskoissa ja takissa.

Tuli sit reilu 3,5h ajoa tälle päivälle. Tuntuu kyllä kiitettävästi jaloissa..

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos vaan kaikille, paparazzia myöten. Saatiin kokea suomen kevätkelit: Kylmää, vesi-, rae- ja räntäsadetta, tuulta ja auringonpaistetta. Mahtui lenkkiin muutama itsensäylittäminenkin. Mulle kilsoja kertyi 32,5. Ja olis siellä ollu kuntoilijallekin valkoista viivaa seurattavaksi.

----------


## Pastu

Kiitos vain huostaanotosta, kun harhailin sen spandex-pökäisen mimmin perässä Birqqolassaa. Mieluummin sitä setämiehiä tsiigailee, hyvä lenkura.

----------


## marco1

Onkos herrasmiehet, sedät ja ihmiset nähneet jossain nilkkasuojia, esim. tämmösiä tai vaikka tommosia?
Ei varsinaisesti tarvitse nilkalle tukea vaan lähinnä pehmentämään kolhuja noille luupalloille (kehräsluut vissin ammattilaisten kielellä) ja hyvä jos ei pahasti hiostaisi.

Sormi vapisee SeeÄrSeen tilausnapilla mutta harkitaan hetki. Ensin saunaan, vastahan sitä kuukausi sitten pääsi edellisen kerran.

----------


## petjala

En oo tollaisia irtosuojia käyttänyt, mutta kolmet viimeiset flättitossut olleet varrellisia (Axo Dually, 661 jokupiruntöppöstussunen ja nyt FiveTen Impact korkea versio). Yhtä juhlaa komuta milloin mitenkin, kun ei nilkat pauku kampiin. Eli voishan noissa nilkkasuojissa olla ideaa matalien kenkien suojauksen petraamiseen. Yksi huolenaihe vähemmän ajaessa...

----------


## HeikkiO

Mulla on noi Daineset olleet matalavartisten lukkokenkien kanssa metsäkäytössä. Ei ole mun mielestä hiostaneet ja/tai hiertäneet. Korkeavartisilla kengillä noita ei tarvitse mutta jos niilläkin kammet kolisee luuhun niin kannatta hankkia.

----------


## marco1

Dänks, laitetaan tilaukseen. Kammet ei ole kolisseet mutta jos noihin leikattuihin kohtiin osuu yhtään mitään niin silmissä mustenee ja polvet notkahtaa. :Hymy: 
Korkeavartinen tossu ei kelpaa sen vuoksi että siitä ei saa vartta pois jos ne alkaa hiertämään tuosta nilkan alueelta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eilen oli muka lämmin keli niin suuntasin heti töiden jälkeen maantielle ja ajoin tämän vuoden pisimmän siivun 3 h 40 min.
70 km:n asti meni varsin kevyesti, mutta kun käännyn Jokelasta kotia päin oli koko loppumatka yhtä pirun vastaista. Onneksi olin lähtiessä fiksu ja laitoin vähän enempi varustetta päälle, enkä antanut ennen lenkkiä nähdyn juoksianeidon hämätä shortsi ja hihaton paita varustuksellaan. Kotiin saavuin yhdeksän jälkeen varpaat kohmeessa ja jalat aivan loppu. Piti mennä viltin alle heti elpymään, ei ole koskaan ennen moinen matka noin raskalta tuntunut. Onneksi yön aikana paikat palautui ennalleen ja la tai su taas uudestaan jos keli antaa myöden. Vuoden eka satku takana ja lisää tulee.

----------


## PMT

Täytyis vähän tuulakin seurailla ja mihin menee mielummin vastatuuli lähtiessä ja myötä tuuli takastullessa. Ja kukaskäskee sitä valkoista viivaa seurailla metsässä ei oo koskaan kovatuuli vaikka ois 20m/s tuulen nopeus

----------


## marco1

Lämmin keli ajaa maantiellä tarkoittaa hätätapauksessa +15C, normaalisti +22C, ainakin minun asteikolla. Yksinumeroisilla plussakeleillä en edes ajattele koko lajin harrastamista itse  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nooh, se vasta tuuli vaan tuntuu pirulliselta, mutta kun tarkemmin ajattelee, niin sehän vaan kehittää paremmin jerkkua reiteen.  :Hymy:  

Olen täysin marcon kanssa samaa mieltä alle 10 asteessa maantiellä ei ole lämmintä, mutta eilen lähtiessä aurinko kyllä paistoi. Pari viikkoa sitten, kun oli lämmintä ja olisi ollut ajokelejä, niin oli muut asiat tärkeämpiä kuin ajopuuhastelut. Huomenna vaihteeksi metsän hämyyn harrastamaa, jos ei sada.

Joku aikaansaava toveri voisi ihan oikeasti järjestää perinteisen jo nyt unholaan kadonneen setälenkin vaikka diileriltä, kun a) kelit lämpenee b) ei sada c) jos illalla, niin ei starttia ennen 17.30

ps. ja ei, minulle ei käy ensi viikonloppu, koska odotan tulikomentoa joko la tai su, joilloin suuntana Hanko.

----------


## marco1

Setälenkit olis kyllä paikallaan, joudun issekin muutaman päivän passaamaan taas yhden kuurin vuoksi mutta ens viikolla yritetään uudestaan kun saan uudet suojatkin.

Nolottaa toki kaluston puolesta kun Pivotti on vailla keulaa ja vaikka myynnissäkin runkona jos jotakuta kiinnostaisi. Ajossa on vaan antiikkinen Tiitu ja vielä vähän vanhempi maantie-Canuuna odottelee lämpimiä kelejä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuntoilijan pyynnöstä Maanantaina kl.18 Diileriltä, kalustona vapaavalintainen maastopyörä.

Viikonloppunakin ajan mutta en osaa vielä tarkemmin sanoa milloin ja missä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tulen jos ei sada.

----------


## HC Andersen

Aamulenkki takana, 37km, 4h, kaksi kahvitaukoa ja yksi rengasrikko. Metsä oli melko märkä, törmäsin Pahiksen kanssa toiseen setäjunaan jonka konduktöörinä toimi PMT. Fillari pesty ja vaatteet kuivuu, iltalenkki sitten koirien kanssa S-korvessa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kauden eka OTB tuli vedettyä iltalenkillä, sateet oli pehmentänyt Viirilän suon todella pehmeäksi... pääsin etenemään ehkä 5m kaasulinjalta kun läskin koko eturengas upposi suohon, itse jatkoin tangentin suuntaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Oliko jommalla kummalla teistä alla Endomorffi? Melko tuoreet jäljet bongasin altaanreunukselta larstaina  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on takana Endomorffi, kurvailin kotiin altaanreunaa pitkin.

----------


## petjala

Tänään joku menossa huojumaan johonkin päin pääkaupunkiseutua?? Tai sit yksin kyhnystelemään S-korpeen karhuja pelkäämään...

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä meen jossain vaiheessa IP:tä kunhan pääsen anopin kynsistä puis.

----------


## petjala

Ilmoittaos jotain lähempänä jos ajoseura kelpaa. Saa mulle soittaakin nolneliviiskuusseitenkasi4944.

----------


## HC Andersen

Alustava suunnitelma oli että pääsen livahtamaan anoppilasta n. kl.14 ja pystyisin olemaan munkkikoskella 14.15-14.30 se oli alustava suunnitelma. Ruokailu saattaa venähtää hieman koska emännän sisarukset lapsineen tulee myös... joten pieniä aikataulumuutoksia saattaa tulla. Mutta jos noilla spekseillä saadaan lenkki aikaiseksi niin asia on piffi. Mä laitan sulle textaria jos myöhästyn, mä ajan ainakin läskillä.

----------


## petjala

^Sinne siis sihtaa mä.

----------


## kmw

^^ jepjep. Pientä epävarmuutta vielä. Tulen jos olen paikalla.

----------


## Shimaani

Aamuvuoro kuittaa olevansa palautuilemisjuomapöhnässä jo.  Lährin ajelemaan aamukymmeneltä ja ikuna en ole moista tunkua poluilla nähny: yli 20 phillaristia tavattu Katoavassa Metsässä™.

Ovat mokomat muutelleet selostuksiaan viimeisen vuoden aikana  :swear1:

Ekaa kertaa kun kesäaikaan joutui pissimään vaihtajaa auki:

----------


## kmw

Hyvä Munkkis-Aida-Munkkis -lenkura. Kiits ajoseurasta ja odottelusta + H.C:lle öljystä. Ilman sitä ei olisi ollut kivvaa.

Taisi tapaamme hispaano saada ihan oikean läskipyörän haluan nyt -tartunnan :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

kmw oli vieläkin postuumisti hölmistynyt saatanallisista säkeistä ja kuvassa kerrankin HC virnistelemättä. Kummia juttuja ja emähyvä lenkki  :Cool:  (pitäskö perehtyä g+:aan tarkemmin, en ossoo kohtuulistaa noiden kuvien kokoa)

If that Spanish guy with full suspension somehow finds here, please shout something and let´s test again those funny tractors. Or maybe I can test ride your fatbike when we meet on trails for the next time.

----------


## HC Andersen

Jotenkin tuosta kuvasta tuli mieleen

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minä jänistän tältä päivältä, liian kova sateen uhka.

----------


## PMT

Eikai sade maastopyöräilyä estä , mulla ainakaan oe väliä jos sataa ,oppiihan ajamaan vähän liukkaammalla kelillä ja vaatteet joutuu aina pyykkiin ajon jälkeen.

----------


## Shimaani

> Minä jänistän tältä päivältä, liian kova sateen uhka.



Ja meidän hakuporukka lähtee koirien kaa mettään sans fillarit.

----------


## marco1

Jaa se olikin 18 eikä 19. No "sade - uhka vai mahdollisuus" arvuuttelu päättyi kuitenkin hidasvauhtiseen issekseen metsässä sompailuun. Tarttee ne nilkkasuojat, tuntuu että metsän jokainen keppi ja tikku yrittää tökkiä kipeisiin paikkoihin.

Oli sitten jo Puk'vuoren rinnettä parturoitu jo reippaasti.

----------


## HC Andersen

Reilu puolitoista tuntinen tuli vietettyä kahteen mieheen Y-tien ja Paloheinän välisillä poluilla, yllättävän paljon oli väkeä poluilla, klubijuna tuli vastaan Ukraina polulla. Kuraa oli sen verran että fillari piti taas tiskata.

----------


## JackOja

Mitäs te muuten tarkoitatte sillä Ukraina-polulla?

----------


## mutanaama

Lähtee siitä risuaidan nurkilta ja päättyy paloheinään, Muutama pätkä on tasoitettu kivituhkalla.

----------


## marco1

Poliittisesti tiedostavina nuorina se on kannanotto öööö lepakoiden, singlemaltin ja kaffin puolesta. Tai sitten tuo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Ukraine lippu ehkä avaa mitä polkua sillä tarkoitetaan?  :Hymy: 


(On sillä joku oikea nimikin)

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ja reitti on merkitty puihin Ukrainan lipun värein.

----------


## JackOja

^ & ^^ & ^^^ Jaa se. Hyvä että selvisi, muutaman kerran olen nähnyt mainittavan, mutta vasta nyt kehtasin kysyä  :Nolous: 

Noh, kolmen vuoden päästä voin lähteä teidän lenkeillekin mukaan niin voi selvitä muitakin juttuja. Sunnuntaina oli liki, tuoreita läskinjälkiä seurasin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

^Virallinen nimi on Korpipolku, kartta.

----------


## marco1

> ^Virallinen nimi on Korpipolku.



_Polku ei sovellu lastenrattailla kuljettavaksi._ 
Aika vahva kommentti, tarkoittaako tuo nyt 26" vai läskejä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai niin, juhlistettiin myös Keskuspuiston 100v päivää

----------


## Rölli Peikko

Joo hyvät juhlat oli. Kiitoksia HooCeelle vedosta. Reitiltä löyty sopivasti liukkaita pitkoksia, Mangrove-juurakkoa ja mutalätäköitä. Sade loisti poissaolollaan.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Kuraa oli sen verran että fillari piti taas tiskata.



 Sipoosen koiramettässä oli senverran pahanhajuisaa mutaa että tuotekehittelyosasto nosti päätään - miten olis pesuri jolla vois huuhia sekä koiran että phillarin ennen autoon nostoa, olisko tilausta?  Ideoja?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Sipoosen koiramettässä oli senverran pahanhajuisaa mutaa että tuotekehittelyosasto nosti päätään - miten olis pesuri jolla vois huuhia sekä koiran että phillarin ennen autoon nostoa, olisko tilausta?  Ideoja?



Mulla on tämä toki vain Bilteman 50€ kalliimmalla hinnalla ja erivärisenä. Aivan loistava peli, lämmintä vettä kun laskee täyteen niin on vielä haaleeta muutaman tunnin jälkeen. Yhdellä tankilla huuhtelee fillarin sekä pahimmat paskat kahdesta pikku koirasta, vettähän saa aina kanisterissa lisää mukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Tungetaanko se rekku tuosta luukusta sisään vai kuinka tuo toimii?

----------


## HC Andersen

Siinä on letku josta tulee vettä.

----------


## marco1

> Siinä on letku josta tulee vettä.



Koirassa?

----------


## HC Andersen

Meidän kaikissa koirissa on semmonen

----------


## mutanaama

Olisko huomenna ajoseuraa munkkikselta etiäpäin kello 18:00

----------


## Shimaani

Periaatteessa kyllä mutta tohon aikaan olen physioterapeutin luona ==> ohisektoriin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ja mää olen Somerolla duunissa.

----------


## marco1

Minäpä yritän tuohon aikaan. Suap nähä pysyykö kilpaurheilijan vauhdissa.
Viisseiska lipsahti myyntiin, en tiiä miksi kun en parempaakaan fillaria tiedä mutta pitää keksiä jotain sitten joskus kun pysyvämpi ajokunto selviää.

----------


## petjala

Katson kuinka vointi kehittyy, tänään kipeän väänteisenä kävin hissuttelemassa reilun kakskyt kilsaa. Taival kesti viidettä tuntia, osasyynä norppaunet kolmen uimarenkaan laavussa auringon paahtaessa persauksiin. Ei ihan ripein veto...

----------


## HeikkiO

> Olisko huomenna ajoseuraa munkkikselta etiäpäin kello 18:00



Eiks huomenna ole paksupyörien viikkokisa kivikossa?

----------


## Lauttis

Sinne menee vain kilpailuhenkiset  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Siis bmx rata kutsuu. Piru kun rutiinit unohtuu

----------


## mutanaama

Eiku pelataan takaisin, jos saadaan marco1 mukaan lenkille. Eli 18:00 Munkkis pitää.

----------


## marco1

Kiva lenkki. T: asunnon ja rungon kaupittelija...

----------


## mutanaama

No niin oli, Kevyttä pyörittelyä ylästön maastossa reilu 10kilsaa, päälle siirtymät, niin ihan kelvollinen rupeama tuosta tuli.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Työyhteisön juipit koittaa pitää ketjut kireällä kilometrikisassa, niin oli pakko ajaa vielä pieni ketunlenkki päälle. Hyvä lenkki vaikka tatsi oli aluksi vähän hakusessa.

----------


## ellmeri

> Kiva lenkki. T: asunnon ja rungon kaupittelija...



Mullakin olis asuntoa kaupan ja uutta runkoakin vailla mutta mummo haluu Kickbikeä sais koiraa käyttää vetämässä,tosin koiralla nyt antura pipinä.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä jätin ketunlenkit nuoremmille, siirtymä kun oli joku 30km.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tarkoitus on ajaa tällä viikolla vaihtelevasti maantietä ja metsää tiistaista - sunnuntaihin joka ikinen päivä.  Olisikos joku innokas  setämies lähdössä veturiksi arkiehtoona vaikkapa m-koskelta tai diileriltä ja kaikki vanhat setämiehet sekä uudet halukkaat kokelaat jonoon jatkoksi.

----------


## marco1

Tiistai klo 18 vois olla mahdollinen, aikataulut selviää huomisaamun aikana.

----------


## Rölli Peikko

Tiistaina voisin lähteä jonon jatkoksi, vaikka en ole edes setä. Olen vain eno. Lähtö Diileriltä?

----------


## Shimaani

Ei sitninku mitään käryä huomisen duunitilanteesta. Lähden mukaan jos ilmestyn paikalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Läski tsekkasi läskin ja kunto ok. Näillä näppäimillä ilmeisesti huomenissa olen huudeilla klo 18.00 joko tahi diileri tai m-koski, kun vaan joku kertoisi että kumpi.

ps. jos monsuunisade on päällä tai uhkaa taikka sama nelisenttisin rakein, niin en saavu paikalle.

----------


## marco1

Diileri 18:00 sitten.

----------


## marco1

Ja tässä välissä sain jalan tärvättyä siihen kuntoon että ajokunto on arvoitus. Täytyy kattella Tiilerillä että pystyykö ajamaan vai ei.

Dainese Trail skins-polvarit ihan lupaavan oloiset läpyskät kevytsarjassa, väärä koko L tais tulla otettua kun M:ää ei ollut hyllyssä oikein missään.

----------


## marco1

No ni, jalkaterä joka ei kestänyt astumista kesti ajamista, hienoa. Ajokuntoa ei kehuta.

Setäosaston kysymys: löytyiskö tietoa hyvästä ilmalämpöpumpun asentajasta / firmaa. Ei tää mökki vissin mene kaupaksi niin päivitetään sitten tätä...

----------


## Rölli Peikko

Hyvä neljän sedän juna oli. Kiitokset vetäjille ja muille. Nimim. Ketkuilija antoi "Ei moitittavaa" suosituksen Klaukkalan kodinkoneasennukselle. Koskien siis tuota ilmalämpöpumputinta.

----------


## HC Andersen

> No ni, jalkaterä joka ei kestänyt astumista kesti ajamista, hienoa. Ajokuntoa ei kehuta.
> 
> Setäosaston kysymys: löytyiskö tietoa hyvästä ilmalämpöpumpun asentajasta / firmaa. Ei tää mökki vissin mene kaupaksi niin päivitetään sitten tätä...



Mitsubishi Electric ja esim. Innoair... kävi huoltamassa mun pumpun, ihan ok palvelu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntai kl. 10 Kuusijärven parkkis, 3-5h ajoa, anyone?

----------


## mutanaama

Entäs lauantai, Keimolan Neste, länsi kello 11:00 ja 3-5h hyrräilyä paksuttelukelpoisissa maastoissa. Enste ajellaan keimolan moottorirata, siirtymä maastoa, hakkuuaukeaa ja hiekkateitä petikkoon, jossa kallio- ja enskabaanaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eilen illalla kajahti tulikomento niittyjen/nurmikon raivaushommiin Hankoon :No huh!: .

Sunnuntaina maantielle pahaa maailmaa pakoon. Voi poijat, eilen maantienlenkillä tunsin ensimmäistä kertaa tänä vuonna, jotta nyt ropasta löytyy pikkaisen sitä, mitä sinne olen näillä omilla kuntolenkeillä yrittänyt kerryttää.  Keskariin vajaan parin pykälän nousu ihan ilman tarkoitusta tai tuulen apua.

----------


## marco1

Ei pysty sitoutumaan aikatauluihin nyt mutta tuun jonnekin jos pääsen, kaikenlaista säätöä, sähläystä ja turausta luvassa viikonlopulle kun pitää yrittää meikata asuntoa houkuttelevaan myyntikuntoon. Hintaa pudotettiin melkein kymppi, en etes uskalla laskea paljonko foorumisurffailua töissä tuon erotuksen maksaminen vaatii  :No huh!: 

Vipottia ei tunnu kukaan haluavan, jos ei mene kaupaksi niin pitää ostaa vaikka Pike ja lyödä pyörä ajokuntoon.

----------


## mutanaama

Lähe ny. Älä oo tommonen

----------


## HC Andersen

> Entäs lauantai, Keimolan Neste, länsi kello 11:00 ja 3-5h hyrräilyä paksuttelukelpoisissa maastoissa. Enste ajellaan keimolan moottorirata, siirtymä maastoa, hakkuuaukeaa ja hiekkateitä petikkoon, jossa kallio- ja enskabaanaa.



Siivouspäivä... akka lätkii turpaan jos lähden.

----------


## mutanaama

Höh, just siks mäkin lähen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Meijän Akka on isompi kun teidän akka, siksi en lähde.

----------


## mutanaama

Mäkin jätin lenkin vajaaseen pariin tuntiin. Aika tukkoiselta meno tuntui, onneks ei tarvinnu vetää mitään lenkkiä tänään. Nyt pihalle hommiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olikohan kukaan tulossa huomenna vai ajelenko yksin?

----------


## Shimaani

Tää keli ja kuusijärvi -kombo on nou [effing] gou.  Parkkipirkkopaikka on ihan stn varmasti täynnä katumaastureja kun se piltti pitää viiä lätäkön reunalle läplättään. Ja huomennahan on vaalikarjan juhlapäivä :-D  Ja sitäpaitti läski sulaa kuumassa....

----------


## mutanaama

Juu en mäkään lähe pilaamaan muiden lenkuraa näillä jaloilla jaloilla. Huomenna meen tekee lenkuran petikkoon jos sitäkään. Helppoja polkuja ja varjossa hitaasti kihnuttaen.

----------


## sakuvaan

Mä lähen koluamaan taas soukan kaltseja, rantalinja kun on lähellä niin siellä voi jäähdytellä oloa merituulen äärellä  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Olkaa sit tollasii *möks*

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei ollut ehkä ihan paras valkoisen miehen maastopyöräily keli, ei sentään tarvinut ajaa yksin, yksi toinenkin eksy mukaan. Oli kyllä yks lämpimimmistä lenkeistä evör, asiaa ei helpottanut loistava reitinvalinta johon osui paljon ylämäkiä, pehmeetä metsäpohjaa sekä suojuurakkoa. 3 tuntia tyhjensi takin aika hyvin kaikesta paitsi hiestä.

----------


## mutanaama

Sitähän tuossa varovasti vähän vihjailin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei siinä mitään, hauskaa oli ilmaislenkiksi koko rahan edestä...

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko täältä ketään lähdössä Mansesterin ümpäriajoon sunnuntaina?

----------


## Shimaani

Jossiä tomppereella on tarjolla sitä kalianpaistoo ja makkurinjuantia niin jo vain kiinnostaa. Kunto vaan on niin pa$ka että eteneminen on hii das ta.

----------


## kmw

Jepjep. Su Nääsvilleen. Jos eivät siellä ennen tienneet mitä on Setävauhti niin nyt viisastuvat.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nostetaas aihe taas ekalle sivulle ja kysytään viikonloppu suunnitelmista, ajoja jossain päin?

----------


## marco1

Lauantaiaamusta ysin jälkeen vois tehdä jotain. Mitähän sitä keksis, lännen kierros jollain mitalla tai jotain vastaavaa?

----------


## Shimaani

Larstaina pitää oleman bämäxradalla kakkoskurvin päällä metelöimässä ja läpsimässä yläviitosia.  Kaliaa ja pähkinöitä mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantai varattu puhelimitse BMX radalla notkumiseen.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Nostetaas aihe taas ekalle sivulle ja kysytään viikonloppu suunnitelmista, ajoja jossain päin?



Espoossa on varmasti mun osalta ajoa. Voi olla jopa molempina päivinä..

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaille voisin laittaa alustavan varauksen espoo ajeluille.

----------


## apa

No mutta Espoo olisi tosi passeli esim suntaagina

----------


## sakuvaan

13:00 alatörmä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Sovittu   .

----------


## marco1

No minä taidan silti lähteä jonnekin päin Munkkikselta lauantaiaamuna...

Kelistä vähän riippuen voi piipahtaa myöhemmin ihmettelemässä sedänmuotoisia ratamerkkejä ja kisaamista penaksiradalla.
(toimiiks tämä voorumi vai ei?)

----------


## apa

> 13:00 alatörmä?



 ja siellä siis

----------


## marco1

->Pah
Tsekkasin lupaukset
20h@1s
50h@10s
ja akku n. 15h

Toisen laskurin yksikkönä 0,33l pakkaukset.

----------


## Shimaani

^Melko kryptistä.

Yritetäänkö täällä piiloutuilla ännäsaalta?

----------


## sakuvaan

Aamulla on tullut kunnolla vettä, vaikka ei satais enää niin muta kyllä lentää, kurahousut mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## apa

oikkee eehanaa oli ajella opastetulla metsäretkellä. Jätskiäki syötii

----------


## HC Andersen

Kivaa oli, muutama onnistuminen sekä yhdet lipat omalta kohdaltani, onneksi apan eturengas pehmensi kaatumistani. Seurueelle kiitos!

----------


## sakuvaan

Kiitos seurasta, pahoittelen heikkoja jalkoja taas.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä ne siitä voimistuu kun vaan reenaa  :Vink:  ai niin lupa talvilomalle tuli \o/

----------


## marco1

> ^Melko kryptistä.
> 
> Yritetäänkö täällä piiloutuilla ännäsaalta?



Nää, Nasu-sedät saa kaiken tietoonsa muutenkin, tuo ylläoleva oli semmosia tietsikkajuttuja. 

Yksi vanha raato pitäiskin hävittää, tarvisko joku vanhan Thinkcentre pöntön jossa P4@1,8GHz, 1,7Gt RAM, DVD ja DVD RW asemat plus jotain ja ehkä joku levykin siihen löytyy. Tärkein speksi tietysti 0€.

----------


## slow

Olikos he läskittelemässä tänään? Eksyskelin iltapuhteiksi mm. Sillikylässä ja oli paksua rengasta ulkoilutettu tuolla.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää kävin tesmaamassa uutta setappia ja vartin pyrähdyksestä tuli puuhaisa parituntinen altaalta Katoavaan metsään ja sielläsuntäällä.

----------


## slow

Tässä joku kesä kutsun itseni vielä mukaan niin löytyy reitit vähemmällä arpomisella.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sitä kesää odotellen.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Kyllä ne siitä voimistuu kun vaan reenaa  ai niin lupa talvilomalle tuli \o/



Great success!

----------


## marco1

Perkele, ei tää "ajellaan-vaan-eikä-turhaa-säädetä" -tyylikään ihan ongelmaton ole. "Ihan pikkasen mutkissa raapiva" rengastus vaka-wanhan-Tituksen takahaarukassa olikin ehtinyt kuluttaa aika huiman uran. Kuvasatoa myöhemmin, kyllä tuolla varmasti ajaa vielä vuosia mutta vähän harmittaa oma laiskuus.

----------


## kmw

Pientä Fiskars-lenkkiä. Nyt on mun vakkaripolut Keimolasta Petakseen ja Tyttömäen itäpuolella vähän ajettavampia. Siellä Tyttömäessä oli joku muukin metsuroinut. Alamäki etelään on ny vallan hyvä. Välittyköön kiitokset.

----------


## marco1

Kuva aiheeseen "vähän pääsi takarengas hankaamaan":

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna 12.00 Petikon ABC, jännä nähdä minne mutis meidät ajattaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Häätyy alkaa tankkaa ettei nestehukka pääse iskeen kii. Ja ettiä se semmottinen paksupyörä...

----------


## petjala

No sinne! Ja sit illemmalla takasin. Hmm, kaapissa on jallua ja jääkaappiin on eläytynyt kokakolloo...

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä taidan semimuhkuilla Shimaanin RapaWelhoilla, opetan ne ajamaan niin että ne osaa sitten ajattaa Ässää turvallisesti ympäri metsiä.

----------


## Shimaani

Oikeesti, ne semimuhkut on _melko_ hämmentävä kokemus. Pitää ja rullaa ja äänikin on ihQ.   Harmi että ovat maahantuajalta loppu.....

Pitäisköhän mun sit jtn nuista nyt Majis -asennossa olevista kiikkutualeista ulkoiluiluttaa..?

muok: Puksu jo hirnuu pihalla malttamattomana ja kuskin kevennys käynnissä

----------


## petjala

^tulihan se järkiinsä. Minäkin jo melkein mietin lähteväni ns. Surkeella, mutta vastahan mä sen keulan toimimattomuuteen keväällä Porkkalassa petyin  :Vink:  Seuraavaksi liikkeet nopeat, livakat kuin elohopeat.

----------


## Shimaani

Sadetta, kahvia, mutaa, rapaa, räntää, eksyilyä, rakeita, kaljaa - jesh!  Niija aitoa vanhaa kunnon setämeininkiä eli vaihtelevainen retkueen kokoonpano

----------


## mutanaama

Olipa hyvä lenkki, vaikka ite osittain vedinkin. Uusia polkuja kun pääsee näyttämään, nii aina se on ihq.

Tässä sedät vetää viinaa ja dopingia



Oheissa kuvassa usvasta nousevia supersankareita.

----------


## HC Andersen

Aivan parhautta, harvoin sattuu yhtä vaihtelevaa keliä lenkille. Alempi kuva on aika hyvä, sedät nousee tuhkasta. DirtWizardit oli todella positiivinen kokemus, rullaavuus oli aivan käsittämätön pito oli hyvä paitsi märällä kalliolla (pito varmaan paranee kun kumin pinta kuluu auki) renkaiden ansiosta sai hyvin yhdistettyä paksupyörän ja täpärin parhaat puolet, ei tässä auta kun marssia Toikkalaan hankkimaan omat.

----------


## Smo

No nyt  :Hymy:  ..

Edittiä: kuva siis

----------


## zipo

Mishä konkelissa DW:t ja millä kehillä?
Paljon DW:t maksaa ?

----------


## slow

Jos ei olis noita kerran tavannut niin vois luulla että kaduttais kun ei päässy mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mishä konkelissa DW:t ja millä kehillä?
> Paljon DW:t maksaa ?



Joku amuliininen täpäri lyyrikki keulilla ja jänönkoloilla. 7cm mahtu rullaan ihan hyvin. Hinnasta nuo höpisi, että 50€ hujakoilla. Mutta tosiaan rullas paremmin hiekalla ja asfaltilla ku meikäläisen pläski.

----------


## HC Andersen

DW:t oli mun Guapossa, edessä RabbitHole/Lyrik takana kehänä Mavic 729

----------


## zipo

About 5 kybää...27tpi vai 120tpi?
Ai niiku joustofillari,not me mutta rullaaminen hyvällä flowlla kuulostaa hienolta.
Titus V1?OK tämä selvensi detaljit.

Foto.Fatkuski_fiilistelyä_topiikki_ainesta! Fillareita ei näy nojailemassa johonkin ikihonkaan tms perusshittiä.
Sviddu mahtavaa meininkiä kun Mutiskin vääntää  hymyssäsuin konkreetista pask..eiku metristä betonipilaria .
Öbiksen fafoilla onnistuu toikin housut jalassa.Been there done that.
Meno on sitä luokkaa että meitsikin kehtaa tulla etelänmatkalle.
Prässit kuntoon ja kovat kaulaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Guapo V3, kumina 120tpi

----------


## Shimaani

120tpi nuo kumitukset on, mukavan pehmoiset kyljet. Kestävyydestä vielä mtn hajua...

----------


## mutanaama

Eiku se on mtok77, mä hilluin kameran takana. Mut oikeesti taas hauska reissu. Kelitkin osu kohdilleen, ei kastuttu ku kerran. Loppuaika märkäisyyden aste vaihteli. Mulla tuli himasta himaan yli 40km ja kaloreita kulu 5 litraa olutta. Ei huono ollenkaan.

----------


## zipo

Höh onks teillä sama faija?
Mä ketään tunne enää...

----------


## mtok77

Kiva lenkki oli! Huonokuntoinen ja hidas sai kyllä jalat kipeeks vaikka kesken lenkin karkuun livistikin.

Dw kuumehan sieltä tarttui. Pitänee mallata josko ne mahtus iibiksen haarukoissa pyörimään..

----------


## petjala

> Meno on sitä luokkaa että meitsikin kehtaa tulla etelänmatkalle.
> Prässit kuntoon ja kovat kaulaan.



Valtaosin tyri koillisnurkan infoamisen mä. Tarvii tokistautua ja muistaa hihkua Keravan kolleille kun on jotain eeppisehköä tyrkyllä.

V***n kylymä siellä paikoin oli, vaikka saunan jämillä bailattiinkin.

----------


## mutanaama

Niinku tuli jo huudeltua, tää tänpäivänen lenkki oli ehdottomasti yksi lenkeistä, jota oon ajanu. Vaikka loppumatkasta vähän v..tti noin kahden aseteen lämpötila, läpimärkä perse, hanskat ja kengät, niin noi oluet auringon paisteessa kaiun majalla vaan kruunas kaiken.

----------


## mutanaama

Mahtava eeppinen video 
http://uholas.pp.fi/Jaettavat/raesade.wmv

----------


## HC Andersen

Painaa "tykkään" nappia...

----------


## Shimaani

Se rakeitten kopina kypärässä oli kyllä melkoinen kesäelämys.  Joskus pitää tehdä samantyyppinen reissu ja ottaa mukaan (vaikka) makkuria.
Ja jättää ne oraspihjalanpiikit kotiin koska siitähän se raesatelu alkoi, alla dokumetti jossa ollaan kiekko kädessä ja kaikki paikat on vielä kuivina.

^Sisältää tuotesijoittelua

----------


## arctic biker

Ja joka ukolla polvarit...

----------


## HC Andersen

Polvisuojat on hyvä henkivakuutus polville, lisäksi ne lämmittää mukavasti koleassa juhannus säässä.

----------


## mutanaama

Sillon joskus 2008 kun aloittelin näitä porukkalenkkejä, niin joka toinen kerta joku keskeytti jonkun vamman tai teknisen ongelman takia. Osasarjat muuttui räädimpää ajoa kestäväksi, suojat tuli normikäyttöön ja kappas, keskeytyksien määrä on käytännössä loppunut. Polvarit on täällä etelässä ihan normisettiä, niinku ehjät polvetkin  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Juu aina kauden alussa tulee mieleen että jos ja kun pitäiskö. Nytte varsinkin kun maasto-ajelut on vähentyneet. Ja taas alakaa pirullinen saksan lehtien pengonta ynnä kuukkelointi. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/d...1963/wg_id-561 nuo ei kovin hintavat ole?

----------


## HC Andersen

Suojat on melkein sellaiset että ne kannattaa sovittaa ennen ostoa, aina sekään ei auta, hiertävät suojat ovat todella v-mäiset. Hinnaltaan nuo linkittämäsi suojat ei ole pahat, istuvuuden tietää ainoastaan kokeilemalla...

----------


## Pastu

Taas jäi takuuhauska reissu väliin, nyyh. Bissetkin oon vielä velkaa edellisestä eli ens kerralla mä kans muqaan!
Onks innokkaita lähtijöitä tiistaina Tornariin?

----------


## arctic biker

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/x...9333/wg_id-561 Noi mie tilaan kunhan tulee hyllyyn. Täältäperin sama Saksasta. Palautusoikeudella nääs.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Onks innokkaita lähtijöitä tiistaina Tornariin?



 Ei uskalla alamäkeilyä...



> Sillon joskus 2008 kun aloittelin näitä porukkalenkkejä, niin joka toinen kerta joku keskeytti jonkun vamman tai teknisen ongelman takia. Osasarjat muuttui räädimpää ajoa kestäväksi, suojat tuli normikäyttöön ja kappas, keskeytyksien määrä on käytännössä loppunut. Polvarit on täällä etelässä ihan normisettiä, niinku ehjät polvetkin



 Vastahan se -08 vuosi kuopattiin, ennen vanhaan vuodetkin oli pitempiä....Tai sit sedät vaan tunkkailee varovaisemmin ku ennen. En määkään ole muutamaan aikaan käynyt ommeltavana ja vasen olkapääkin on jo kivuton ja lähes liikkuva eikä siitä mällistä o vielä kolmeakaan vuotta...  Oli melko huima vesilätäkkösota käynnissä kun suoritettiin siirtymää juhannustelun  lähtörastille, välillä roiskeet meni jopa maalin yli.... :-D Sen prkl kerran kun mää jätin ne syndit veks meni se paju sääreen niin piukkaan että piti kiskoa irti ns.asenteella ja mäti sit loput kuukauden päästä ulos.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onks innokkaita lähtijöitä tiistaina Tornariin?



Intoa ois, mutta aikaa ei. Lisäksi en vitsi rikkoa itseni kun viikon päästä ajan Iisalmesta Stadiin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Heips, kaikki kaikki könsikkäät. Ajattelin pitää ensi viikolla kuntolomaa  ennenkuin siirryn kolmeksi viikoksi Hankoon. Onko täällä tarjolla ma-pe aamupäivisin seuraa joko valkoista viivaa seuraamaan tai metsän puolelle ? 


nimimerkki : tähtäin ajoa 15 h/vko

----------


## marco1

Mutis pongattu seuraamasta maantiepyöräilyä eilen V-puiston kulmilta seiskan aikaan... autosta käsin mutta kuitenkin.  :Hymy: 

En tunnusta mitä lajia olin isse tekemässä tuolla ja tuohon aikaan

----------


## sakuvaan

> Juu aina kauden alussa tulee mieleen että jos ja kun pitäiskö. Nytte varsinkin kun maasto-ajelut on vähentyneet. Ja taas alakaa pirullinen saksan lehtien pengonta ynnä kuukkelointi. http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/d...1963/wg_id-561 nuo ei kovin hintavat ole?



horstit teki aika hyvän artikkelin polvareista tossa nettilehdessä:

http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/?issue=009

Foxin flankit taitaa puuttua mutta ne on D30 polvarit mitkä sai kehuja nsmbssä, sit kun poceista aika jättää vois testaa niitä.

----------


## ellmeri

> Heips, kaikki kaikki könsikkäät. Ajattelin pitää ensi viikolla kuntolomaa  ennenkuin siirryn kolmeksi viikoksi Hankoon. Onko täällä tarjolla ma-pe aamupäivisin seuraa joko valkoista viivaa seuraamaan tai metsän puolelle ? 
> 
> 
> nimimerkki : tähtäin ajoa 15 h/vko



Mää lainaan meirän mummoa sulle kawerix jos tuot illalla aina takasin siinä kunnossa kuin se(hän) oli lainaushetkellä. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## slow

> Niinku tuli jo huudeltua, tää tänpäivänen lenkki oli ehdottomasti yksi lenkeistä, jota oon ajanu..



Tätä piti lukea muutamaan kertaan. Kyllä elämä on ihmisen parasta aikaa.

----------


## arctic biker

> horstit teki aika hyvän artikkelin polvareista tossa nettilehdessä:
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/?issue=009
> 
> Foxin flankit taitaa puuttua mutta ne on D30 polvarit mitkä sai kehuja nsmbssä, sit kun poceista aika jättää vois testaa niitä.



Noin yksin ajaessa pärjään mutta porukassa sitten voi vauhti kasvaa taitojen ja/tai kaluston tuolle puolen. Harmi kun -discountilla kumpikin kelpuuttamani malli oli lopussa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Mää lainaan meirän mummoa sulle kawerix jos tuot illalla aina takasin siinä kunnossa kuin se(hän) oli lainaushetkellä.




 :No huh!: .

----------


## slow

Jos Arctic Bikerille kelpaa ja kokonsa puolesta sopii niin voin lähettää omat pari lenkkiä ajetut (ja pestyt  :Hymy:  ) G-formit, kokoa M. 
Ovat ketjun muiden osallistujuen linjasta poiketen kokomustat.  Ajelen itse Rallinaaman paksummat polvarit päällä.



http://extremesports.fi/product/g-form-polvisuojat/

----------


## arctic biker

> Jos Arctic Bikerille kelpaa ja kokonsa puolesta sopii niin voin lähettää omat pari lenkkiä ajetut (ja pestyt  ) G-formit, kokoa M. 
> Ovat ketjun muiden osallistujuen linjasta poiketen kokomustat.  Ajelen itse Rallinaaman paksummat polvarit päällä.
> 
> http://extremesports.fi/product/g-form-polvisuojat/



Kumma juttu kun pyöräkamppeista on kyse niin tämmöinen kuiva ja  muutenkin kitukasvuinen ukko tarvii kuitenkin aikuisten kokoja. 39,2 cm  on justiinsa mitattuna polven ympärysmitta.

----------


## slow

Eipä taida sitten sopia. 
Itse olen tällainen aidanraosta vedetty ja vähän venytetty joten aika pienet koot ovat tarpeen.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mää lainaan meirän mummoa sulle kawerix jos tuot illalla aina takasin siinä kunnossa kuin se(hän) oli lainaushetkellä.



Eikö tavarat yleensä pidä palauttaa paremmassa kunnossa kun lainaus hetkellä?

----------


## ellmeri

> Eikö tavarat yleensä pidä palauttaa paremmassa kunnossa kun lainaus hetkellä?



Aivan totta!! olisko? takaisin enään tullutkaan... :Sarkastinen:  kuntoilianmatkasta...

----------


## Shimaani

> Eikö tavarat yleensä pidä palauttaa paremmassa kunnossa kun lainaus hetkellä?



Ainakin mut on opetettu siihen että vieraasta tavarasta pidetään vielä parempaa huolta ku omasta.  [öffäriä] joka stn kone kun laitetaan mulle palautuu saapumistaan paremmassa kunnossa. Ilmeisesti sen taatta mulla on aina firman vanhinta kalustoa alla....[/öffäriä] 
[mainosmainos] Setälaumaa on vielä huomenissa bongattavissa Laakson kentällä pidettävässä hevostelutapahtumassa [hyviä periä ja buuutseja] ohjaamassa liikennettä parkkiin [/mainosmainos].

----------


## Marika

Missäspäin Kuntoilija kuntoilee tiistai-aamupäivällä?

----------


## zipo

Voisin palauttaa DW:n omistajalleen ja maksaa Sram xo 9 gripparin.
BTW:Löytyiskö etuvaihtajalle samanlainen kierrätin tankoon?
TodNäk KE alkaa loma.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Missäspäin Kuntoilija kuntoilee tiistai-aamupäivällä?



Jos aamupäivällä ei sada, niin taidan mennä maantielenkille. Tikkurilasta lähtien Keski-Uudenmaan kierrokselle.
Mukaan voi hyvin liittyä ja vauhti voidaan sovittaan 25-30 km/h väliin ja matka 80 - 1xx km.


Zippo, jos lomaa pukkaa ja keli palaa kesäiseksi voisin loppuviikosta (ei vknloppu) ehkä harkita Sherwoodiin metsiä.

----------


## Marika

Ok. Suuntaan maastoon klo 10 Pitkäkosken majalta. Mukaan mahtuu. Kivaa maantielenkkiä Kuntoilijalle! Ei taida olla ikävää vastatuulta luvassa!

----------


## mutanaama

Viikonloppuna vois ottaa petikko-keimolalenkin uusiksi. Lähtö vaikka kello 11:00 petikon ABC:ltä.

----------


## zipo

Siis  LAuantai?

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, lauantaina, miten mä sen unohdin??

----------


## Shimaani

Tanssinko rakeita ja?

----------


## mutanaama

Hmmm.. Minä voisin lähimpänä asuvana mennä ja tempaista ensin ja niputtaa jalat pitkillä nippareilla.

----------


## ahma

Just mietin, että Shimu vois keksii jotain muuta tekemistä. Alkaa kyrsii tää sade.

----------


## marco1

Hep, täällä naapurissa asuvana olisin muuten hoitanut jo asian mutta saan selän vasta perjantaina kuntoon joten singon kantaminen ei ole onnistunut...

----------


## mutanaama

Pitäis valaa sille perkeleelle betonimonot reiteen asti.

----------


## Shimaani

Milläs mää sit sitä lunta talvellatanssin? Kesällä on hyvä harjotella kun ei tartte kolaa pihaa puhtaaks.....

----------


## ellmeri

> Milläs mää sit sitä lunta talvellatanssin? Kesällä on hyvä harjotella kun ei tartte kolaa pihaa puhtaaks.....



Jos oot vettä vailla niin tulee ja varmasti  :Sarkastinen: ....! 
*lähtee lapparilla aukasee uraa silbölen aidatusta HSY:nlammikosta*

----------


## mutanaama

Onkos ketään tulossa huomenna petikon abc:lle?

----------


## Shimaani

Onk huamenna jo lauvantai? Täällä on just hyvä kankkusen rakeltelun pohjatyö käynnissä... Eikunsiis koko viikon on herätyskello kieakunu 0445 niin edes jonain aamuna vois vähän nukkua.

Jos lähtöä vähän myöhästäis, vaikka 1300?

Nimim.
Rekkulenkillekin

----------


## sakuvaan

Jahas. AGP ja Bubioniin huomenna. Ennuste lupaa viikoksi tasaista ~29 asteen puolipilvistä keliä.

----------


## mutanaama

Toinen kattaus kello 13:00, lähtöpaikan voi valita ite, vaikka keimolan länsipuolen neste. Mä lähen kuitenkin himasta siinä kympin korvilla ajamaan siirtymää.

----------


## petjala

^voisin tulla junppaamaan. Ankee monitorintuijotus ja tyhjänsinkoiluviikko takana. Jos ei muut kilju jihhuu, niin voin tulla Deepditchin korpeen myös, kaikki käy paitsi tanhuta en osaa...

----------


## zipo

Ööö siis minne ja milloin saa tulla häröilemään?

----------


## mutanaama

Lähetään Petikon ABC:ltä huomenna kello 11:00, mut jos joku haluaa ajaa pidemmän kaavan mukaan, niin voidaan lähtee meiltä kybältä ja ajaa siirtymä aabeeceelle mahdollisimman huonoja polkuja pitkin, kuitenki nii että tunnissa ehtis ajaa sen 12km.

----------


## petjala

Onks Sherwoodin Zetalla kyytivä (vai miten aikaisin lähet siirtyileen, kun et kuitenkaan kestä kelvejä ilman näppylöitä)?? Eli kouk kaanko mukaan?

----------


## petjala

Mutis uskoo vieläkin jatkuviin loiviin alamäkiin aurinkoisilla kangaspoluilla, tai touppinkiin, jos meinaa sysihuonoilla poluilla 12km/h  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Asfalttia ja hiekkateitä pakolliset 5km nostaa keskaria matkantekijälle, mutta aina ei voi voittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Thnx autosiirtymä kelpaa ,meitsin parkkiksella klo??
BTW,Oliko ylimääräisiä 3.8 120 tpi Larry rengasta tyrkyllä?

----------


## mutanaama

Just sitä ei ole,

----------


## petjala

*Tästä kohtaa poistui mahtolause Mutiksen rengasvarastosta* Rynnätäkkö Syväojalle kympiks vai Petikkoon klo ykstoista? Eli 0925 tai 1030...

----------


## petjala

@zipo: Mä tuun teille 0920, eli sun kello on silloin jo 0925  :Hymy:  Soita aamusta, jos jotain kummaa. Tää rojahtaa nyt kuorsaamaan.

----------


## kyprok

Mä voisin tulla aapeeseelle klo 11. Kaipais jo jotain uutta polkua. Siirtymäkään ei paha.

----------


## mutanaama

Nonni, tästähän tuli ihan oikea kinppalenkki. Hyvä me!

----------


## zipo

> @zipo: Mä tuun teille 0920, eli sun kello on silloin jo 0925  Soita aamusta, jos jotain kummaa. Tää rojahtaa nyt kuorsaamaan.



Mä heräsin jo klo :05,08 eli jotain Kummaa mutta en kuintenkaan katsonut soittamisen arvoiseksi asiaksi.Varsinkaan klo 05.15 vai olisko sittenkin pitänyt???
Järki kuiskasi hiljaa:"Kivempi tulla ja mennä siirtymät autolla"
Jeps kello on  tahdistettu ja ajovermeet valmiina.Sääki varmaan näyttää hyvältä?

----------


## petjala

Sumppi pihisi just ja aamupala naamioituu kompostin uumeniin. Ois voinu olla vaikeaselkoinen vastaus viiden jälkeen, tokkopa tosta kuitenkaan hermostunut olis.

----------


## Shimaani

Juu, ei tänään fillarointia.  Eikä sadetanssia.  Eikä paljon muutakaan jaloittelua *piip*

Mitenkä se naulankanta nyt sitten osui....

----------


## mutanaama

Olipahan hyvä tapa viettää la-päivä. Liki viisituntinen maastohyrräily veti jo jalkoja pehmeiksi, mutta hauskaa oli koko rahalla.

----------


## kmw

Jepjep oli mukavata, kiits ajoseurueele. Hyvää setähöntyilyä Petikko Petas Keimola -kolmiossa.

----------


## Shimaani

Kai te ny ees kaliaa joitte?  Munkkikaffia?

----------


## kmw

Munkittelutauko Keimolan Huoltoasemalla. Taukoja oli sopivasti, mutta Team Prostata ei ollut mukana. Mulla repusta meni pari litraa vettä, huoltsikalta 1,5l Cokista, mutta ei tarvinnut pissille pysähtyä.

Onkos läskipyöriä huomenissa pemaksikisoissa? Mää ujoilen ja saavun paikalle rostseikkaillen.

----------


## Shimaani

Kun kerta vaihdoin kiklottimen ja pataraudan kiekot ristiin niin nyt on molemmat kikottimet ajokunnossa. Purebluudissa 2,1" sammislikit näyttää paaaaaljon muhkummilta kuin tuossa On1 456 pataraudassa joka tuntui aivan *piip* nopealta nuilla OupenProo kehillä olevilla 25mm kumeilla.  Huomenaamusta tesmaan ne GG kiekot Pataraudalla™ työmatkaillen ennenQ siirryn seeärseen korin kanssa kassalle  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

^Kansituolimiähellä todella paha auringonpistos eilisen kelin jälkeen? 
Tällä viikolla pääsee jo ajohommiin, I'm back except my back which is not back as it is bad to to bone...

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna lawwantaina kl. 11 lähtö munqqikselta etelään. Alustava geimplään luovaa eksyilyä keskuspuistossa, taivaskallioilla sekä muualla lähialueilla.

----------


## apa

Voisha sitä tulla ajelee

----------


## HC Andersen

Hyvä oli lenkki, Pahikseta taas mahtikoukerot.

----------


## Pastu

Oli tosiaan joo hyvä setti, kiitos vain. Ihme kyllä vältin face plantin Mutiksen erikoisella.

----------


## mutanaama

Oli kyllä lähellä pariinkin kertaan, mä vaan annoin liian helposti periksi vähänkin pahoissa paikoissa. Vaikka tuli tossa useampikin itsensä ylitys. Mut on se sanottava, että ukot on kehittyny huimasti, kikkakalliolle mennessä oleva nousu oli ennen kaikkien tunkattava, nyt taisin olla ainoo, jolta se jäi ajamatta, ja sekin vain pieleen mennen polkimen asettelun takia.

----------


## Shimaani

Mutiksella hieno postausluku :-D

----------


## imapkeskuspuisto

Terve!

Sorry to bother your blog group (and sorry for the English), but I am a researcher at the University of Helsinki and together with the City of Helsinki, we are doing research about Keskuspuisto. We are trying to understand better how different people use the park and where they go in the forest. The mountain biking group is of great interest to us and that is why we are looking for people who might be interested to participate. If you might be interested, please email me on: silviya.bancheva@helsinki.fi

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sil/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.jpg[/IMG]*i–Map*
*Keskuspuisto*
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sil/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image004.gif[/IMG]
*Helsingin yliopisto ja Helsingin kaupunki kutsuvat teidät osallistumaan kaupunkimetsätutkimukseen. Selvitämme virkistyskäyttöä ja liikkumista Helsingin suurimmalla viheralueella– Keskuspuistossa.*


Etsimme vapaaehtoisia osallistumaan GPS-mobiilisovellukseen perustuvaan tutkimukseen kesällä 2014. Tutkimuksessa toivomme saavamme mobiilitiedot yhdestä ulkoilukerrastanne Keskuspuistossa. Näin voimme yhdessä vaikuttaa metsäsuunnitteluun ja metsien hoidon kehittämiseen! Tutkimuksesta saatava tieto auttaa sovittamaan metsänhoidon toimenpiteet kaupunkilaisten toimintaan niin, että voimme tulevaisuudessakin nauttia ulkoilusta metsissämme.


Lisätietoja antaa WHO:
Silviya Bancheva: silviya.bancheva@helsinki.fi; puh: 041 706 3849




[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sil/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image006.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sil/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image008.gif[/IMG]

----------


## kmw

Mää tapasin Silviyan Homppelikallioiden takamaastossa ja komensin tänne kun hää maastopyöräilijäitä toivoi löytävänsä.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mutiksella hieno postausluku :-D



Oli, mutta poistin muutamat tuplat  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hiljaista täällä mutta ei tässä oikein ole ehtinyt kehittää mitään kirjoittamisen arvoista. Ajohommia sitten aikanaan, 100mm 26" vehkeellä rajat on kuiten aina aika lähellä kun taidot on rajalliset.

----------


## marco1

"Muutto on ihmisen parasta aikaa" - Tuntematon masokisti

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa, se sitten muuttui lihaksi tuo muutto.

----------


## marco1

Tuparit ei oo sitten  vielä tänään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Remonttihan tehdään vasta tuparien jälkeen.

_Oma leka mukaan_

----------


## marco1

Ei puhettakaan remontista vielä, Suosikin julisteetkin vielä laittamatta seinälle. Boys boys boys lauloi joku nyt jo isoäiti-ikäinen typy silloin aikoinaan.

----------


## Kärrä

Taisin käydä jossain teidän hoodeilla? Liukasta ja märkää oli :No huh!: 
Z ajeli kahdeksikkoa ja ympyrää odotellessaan...mä tunkkasin ja puuskutin, välillä lepäillen  :Nolous:

----------


## zipo

Vanhasta muistista ja saa tuollakin puskarallia mennä kalliopätkien välissä.Ei ole maschetet heilunut tänä kesänä.

----------


## marco1

^Ajot-vähissä-tuolla-tänä-kesänä dot com

Ajoin lomalla DH:ta kerrankin modernilla vuokra-DH-pyörällä (Fox 40, CCDB Coil + muut hilut). Jänniä vekottimia, joutui ajamaan lujaa (= omien taitojen ylärajalla) että vehje heräsi eloon.

----------


## mtok77

Käytiin kaverin kanssa ajamassa tänään Petikko-Keimola setti. Tuli sit samalla reissulla tehtyä päivän hyvä työ.

Palaneen lautatarhan luona kuului metsästä koiran haukuntaa. Ajettiin siitä rinnettä ylös rataa kohti niin vastaan tuli mies koiran hihna kädessään, oli kuulemma koira karannut metsään jahtaamaan peuraa. Opastettiin mies siihen suuntaan missä kuulimme haukuntaa. Jatkettiin sit matkaa ja ajeltiin Keimolan enskaspoorit ympäri. Lähdettiin sit takas kohti Petikkoa niin tuli sama mies vastaan ilman koiraa. 
Jäätiin sit jututtamaan kaveria, joka oli jo pari tuntia etsinyt koiraansa. Kyselin sit et minkä rotuinen, näköinen ja niminen koira on ja otin ylös hänen numeron jos satutaan törmäämään koiraan. Lapinkoira Murre tulikin vastaan reilun kilsan päästä. Soitin kaverille, että koira on havaittu ja neuvoin mihin tulla. Murre pyöri hetken ympärillämme ja lähti jolkottamaan pois päin. Kaverini Sami lähti Murren perään ja minä jäin opastamaan miehen oikeaan suuntaan. Kohta Sami tulikin takaisin ja sanoi, että omistaja oli saanut koiransa kiinni.

----------


## mutanaama

Hianoo!!!!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sedät neuvovat ja opastavat hienosti kanssaihmistä.


Eilen kolmen viikon mökillä köllöttelyn jälkeen kävin ensi kertaa istumassa satulassa maantien laitaa seuraten. Olipas miellyttävää hommaa ja tuolla lenkillä sain onneksi karistettua ajatuksen tilata ylivuotisen Cervelo R3 Ultegran puoleen hintaan.

Tänä ehtoona takaisin viikonlopuksi Hankoon grillaamaan, mutta miten jos pitkästä aikaa joku reipas setämies vetäisi lähistollä metsälenkin ensi viikolla ja huom. maanantai ei käy.

----------


## marco1

Lenkkiehdotus peruttu, Diacorissa otsa paikattavana.... Vaatehuone on metsää vaarallisempi paikka.
No jos liimalla saa kuntoon niin eikhän tuo pian parane ajokuntoon mätäkuussakin.

----------


## Shimaani

Liki samasta syystä kotimatkatempo sujuu rauhallisesti - ei kannata kiiruhtaa sinne mihin niin moni kualee joka vuasi....



> ....Ei ole maschetet heilunut tänä kesänä.



Ei oo ei. Aamuseittemän pintaan oltiin nuuhistelemassa polkuja haukun kera siellä Katoavan Metsän nurkilla, pari uutta linjausta on ilmestynyt ja Pitkäsilta heiluu mutta kestää.  Lontoon siltaa uhkaa kaatuminen länsirannan pehmenemisen taatta.  Ja sit pihasäätämöön marjapuuroa hämmentämään.
Muoks:
Leekeri piti kääntää kun oli alunperin väärinpäin....Tommottinen siitä sit tuli

----------


## HC Andersen

Jos Kuntoilijaa kiinnostaa niin tiistaina voisin vetää jonkun lenkin Ylläksellä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuli vähän myöhään tuo Hc:n ehdotus. Mun olisi pitänyt lähteä sotkemaan siirtymää jo pari viikkoa sitten,jotta olisin tiistaina perillä.

----------


## ellmeri

Missä HC asustaa ylläksellä? Piti tulla nyt sinne viikoksi mutta oltiin mummon kanssa KREETALLA 2 WIIKKOA.
Ei jaksa lähtee ajamaan autolla sinne.
Ollaan äkäslompolossa nukuttu Kaulasilla ylläksen-yöpuussa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Lapinkoira Murre tulikin vastaan reilun kilsan päästä.



 Porojen puutteessa verrytteli taitojaan peurojen kanssa, oikia homma.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Missä HC asustaa ylläksellä? Piti tulla nyt sinne viikoksi mutta oltiin mummon kanssa KREETALLA 2 WIIKKOA.
> Ei jaksa lähtee ajamaan autolla sinne.
> Ollaan äkäslompolossa nukuttu Kaulasilla ylläksen-yöpuussa.



Teltta majoituksella mennään.

----------


## ellmeri

> Teltta majoituksella mennään.



*Peukku*majoitukselle,lounas tietenkin Jet-Boililla tai vastaavalla. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HC Andersen

Autossa on kaasutoiminen jääkaappi joten iltasella grillaillaan emännän kanssa lihaa ja juodaan viiniä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Pohjoisessa tuli minullakin oltua lomalla ja parhaimmillaan ötökkää oli ilmassa todella kiitettävästi, ehkä parhaiten kuvaa tilannetta se että ensimmäistä kertaa eläissäni tuli käytettyä  hyttyshattua. Levi/Ylläs-korkeudella tosin niitä ei ollut kovin kummoisesti, ihan normaalitasoa - Inarin kairassa sitäkin enemmän.

Voin lähteä lähipolkuja virittelemään viimeistään ensi viikonloppuna, muuttohommista alkaa ehkä pahin kriisi olla selvitetty. ûbööööll Northside!! (tällä muuttotahdilla pitää kyllä muuttaa vielä 700 kertaa notta pääsee joskus takas pohjoiseen.)
Diacor liimasi otsan vekin (no foto), en vielä tiedä milloin pystyy kypärää käyttämän.

----------


## JackOja

> ...muuttohommista...



Hitto, en ehtinyt lunastaa tätä:





> ...Meiltä olis voinut saada palauttavan singlemaltin...

----------


## marco1

^Et niin, ei kukaan kunnon maalari eikä muuttomies tee selvin päin hommmia.  :Hymy: 
Hyvät singlemaltit meni jo ja Glenfiddichin 125 anniversary setti on ollut isoin pettymys moniin vuosiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Täällä pohjoisessa on todella lämmin, ei olla käyty ajamassa vielä kertaakaan => koirille liian quuma. Patikoimassa ollaan käyty n. 20km/päivä. Tälle päivälle luvassa ainoastaan 25 astetta > pari tuntinen täytyy käydä ajamassa. Öttiäsiä kohtalaisesti +, alkaa hieman vaivaamaan iltasella 20 aikoihin kun aurinko ei enään porota.

----------


## Kuntoilija

HC ei noin kuumassa pyöräillä kannata, vaan kannattaa keskittyä vaan pitämään nestehuolto kohdillaan. Illalla sitten voi rouvan kanssa suorittaa teltan suojassa iltajumpat pihvin syönnin jälkeen.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## sakuvaan

Valkonen pitkähihanen ajopaita ja paljon nestettä, hyvin onnaa lenkit 30 asteessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hlö-kohtaisia ominaisuuksia, onnistuu tai on onnistumatta. 
Pohjoisessa onnistui illalla ajaminen paremmin, vauhtikin oli kohdallaan kun iniseviä kirittäjiä oli tarpeeksi.

----------


## marco1

Jotain laiskaa ajelua viikonloppuna, 2-3h voisin jaksaa metsässä näillä lämmöillä/kunnolla?

----------


## mtok77

Hmm. Vois kyllä viikonloppuna käydä ajelemassa.

----------


## apa

niin tuota, olisko su jossain ?

----------


## marco1

Kai sitä vois puoli kymmeneltä lähteä, Tiileri vaikka?
Selkä paskana, katsotaan miten ajo sujuu...

----------


## apa

hyviä ajoja tiilerille , itse ei kykene tuohon starttii kuitenkaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Me jo haukun kaa paksuteltiin viileästi aamukuudelta, ehkä loppupäivä menee lorvien tai sit ei. Kelien viileneminen muuten johtuu siitä että olen ensi viikon lomalla...

----------


## mtok77

> Kai sitä vois puoli kymmeneltä lähteä, Tiileri vaikka?
> Selkä paskana, katsotaan miten ajo sujuu...



Mä lähden mukaan. Aamupala naamariin niin jaksaa ajella

----------


## mtok77

Meni vähän pitkäksi aamutoimet mutta tulossa ollaan. En ihan puoleksi ehdi

----------


## marco1

Team Retroratsut kävi ajelemassa pari tuntia. Polut on todella kuivassa kunnossa.

----------


## mtok77

Kiitokset Marcolle ajoseurasta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää arvoin ja suuntasin sitten jo klo 9.00 reiluksi neljäksi tunniksi maantielle. Kävin tosin takajäykällä haparoimassa eilen skutsin puolella muutaman timman.

----------


## ellmeri

Kävin mummon kaa tänään pyörittelemässä,muuten olisin vetäny ranteetauki!!! *uittu* :Irvistys:  huomenna töihin enkä käynyt lapissakaan...

Voiko mennä huonommin? (oikia vastaus) Ei !!!

----------


## Shimaani

Asiat ei oo koskaan niin päin persettä ettei vois mennä huanommalti.  :Hymy: 
Aamukuudelta ollaan taas haukun kaa paksuttelemassa, jos vaikka Katoavaan Metsään™ asti päästäis.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lappi oli aamulla jo melko vilakka verrattuna alku viikkoon aamu lämpötila ero oli jo 14°C, huomenna loma jatkuu  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

PaH näköjään vetää lauantaina, mitäs oli mielessä... kierretään kaikki kolmen metrin dropit kaukaa vai niiden kautta  :Leveä hymy: 
Ja minkäs neljäsosan meinaat jättää kiekasta väliin.

Kysynpä täällä kun toi klubin tiedotus on niukanpuoleista  :Nolous:

----------


## HC Andersen

Höhkele... ois ollunna kivaa päästä Pahiksen kyytiin mutta  lawwantai menee Imatralla

----------


## mtok77

Onko mitään setälenkkiä viikonloppuna?

----------


## HC Andersen

Taitaa olla iso osa Imatralla lauantaina, sunnuntaina saattaa olla että lähden ajamaan, vielä en uskalla luvata mitään riippuu ihan miten tuo Imatra rokottaa ajohaluja.

----------


## marco1

Kiirusta pitää, ei pysty sopimaan aikatauluja. Testipartsit vanhaan ratsuun pitänee saada näkyville v-lopun aikana...

----------


## HC Andersen

Viikonloppu tulossa, ajamaan pitäisi päästä... Sunnuntai näyttäisi olevan parempi päivä kelin puolesta, maybee S-korpi sunnuntaina.

----------


## mutanaama

Su päivällä syväojan lenkuraa tarkoitus pyöritellä alkaen noin 14:00

----------


## marco1

Su -ajoon ehkä 50/60 -tsäänssit räkäisyyden asteesta riippuen.

Setätori.fi:
- Järeä jäähdytinkone kotiin/konttorille, 250e
- Parisängyn pääty metallihässäkkä harmaa, vie-pois-0e
- Ne halavatun Foxin alajalat, satasella vaikka?

----------


## Shimaani

> Su päivällä syväojan lenkuraa tarkoitus pyöritellä alkaen noin 14:00



Alustava ehkä, plussaa ihnimillisestä starttipaukkuajasta. Meille tulee viikonlopuksi bokseritytsy lainaan joten ihan satavarmaksi ei vielä pysty lupaamaan. Süväojalla ei ole räkää, mutaa muistaakseni kyllä.  Ja niitä pitkiä loivia alamäkiä riittää  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

> Su -ajoon ehkä 50/60 -tsäänssit räkäisyyden asteesta riippuen.
> 
> Setätori.fi:
> - Järeä jäähdytinkone kotiin/konttorille, 250e
> - Parisängyn pääty metallihässäkkä harmaa, vie-pois-0e
> - Ne halavatun Foxin alajalat, satasella vaikka?



Kuka hiitu suomessa jäähdyttää on halunnu?? Vähänkö pitää olla daiju, että tollasen hankkii. Siitähän saa flunssan  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Hö, _me I like sleeping, especially in my Molly's chamber._

Helteellä jäähdytys käyntiin ja porukka pihalle. Illalla enää +25-26 sisällä, laite kiinni ja porukka sisään ja nukkumaan. Ilman laitetta oli pitkälle yli kolmenkympin lämmöt entisessä kämpässä, nykyinen jurtta ei lämpene samaan malliin.

----------


## Shimaani

Jaaha, nyt mää tanssin viikonlopuksi sateen viemällä duunirätit narulle kuivumaan. Saas nährä tuleeko rakeita....

----------


## ellmeri

> Setätori.fi:- Parisängyn pääty metallihässäkkä harmaa, vie-pois-0e



Saako siinä hyvät kyydit,minkäläinen potkulauta päädyssä,kestääkö ottaa vauhtia? :Sarkastinen: 

 nykyisin vaan patjat kun sänky petti alta.... :Irvistys:

----------


## Ketkuilija

> Su päivällä syväojan lenkuraa tarkoitus pyöritellä alkaen noin 14:00



Sadevarauksella ex-syväojalainen mukana! Kivojata ne vähän liukkaat juurakot...

----------


## marco1

> Saako siinä hyvät kyydit,minkäläinen potkulauta päädyssä,kestääkö ottaa vauhtia?
> 
>  nykyisin vaan patjat kun sänky petti alta....



Tulee varmaan muotiin tuollaiset kun tulee se 50 shades of gray -leffa kohta... Kiinnityskohtia löytyy. Nimi ei vissin tuu setien parran ja tukan väristä.
Tuo on vaan pääpääty, ette te varmaan itelle tarvi mutta jos joku kumminkaiman opiskelijatyär usw.

----------


## Shimaani

Onhan siinä punkanpäädyssä integroituna telineet ja kiinnittymispisteet käsiraudoille, kalialle, kutittimille ja televiissorille?

----------


## ellmeri

> Onhan siinä punkanpäädyssä integroituna telineet ja kiinnittymispisteet käsiraudoille, kalialle, kutittimille ja televiissorille?



Kuulostaa hyvälle! entäs Kalle ja Jallu lehille paikka??

----------


## HC Andersen

Täällä ei ole vielä ilmaantunut kauheeta tungosta mun huomiselle S-korpi lenkille, lähden silti n. kl. 10.00 (+10min) Kuusijärven parkkikselta, ajan sen minkä ajan, 2-5h riippuen fiiliksistä.

----------


## Lauttis

Kohtuullinen ehkä skorvelle. Jos vain saan itseni aamulla liikkeelle ajoissa.

----------


## Lauttis

Yes, klo 10 Kuusijärvi.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Yes, klo 10 Kuusijärvi.



Nähdään siellä.

----------


## Lauttis

Thänx herrat. Olipa hyvä lenkura, tuli ajettua aikalailla oman suorituskyvyn äärirajoilla, mikä tekee välillä oikein hyvää. Vettä ja kuraakin oli riittävästi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vielä ei menty ihan suorituskyvyn äärirajoilla, mulla oli vielä käyttämättä n.30cm reiden mitasta tunkattaessani suossa  :Hymy: , muuten oli taas ihan parhautta.

----------


## Shimaani

Syväojalla oli uusia pätkiä ja muutama uusi ennen ajamaton ylämäki. Ja hirvikärpänen.

----------


## Ketkuilija

> Syväojalla oli uusia pätkiä ja muutama uusi ennen ajamaton ylämäki. Ja hirvikärpänen.




Kiitos koukeroista, oli etelän suunnalla uusia pätkiä.

----------


## zipo

Tattis,sopinee päivän teemaan.Xtempore startilla lähdin mukaan kun sain siirtymäkuljettimen käyttöön.
Oma saldo: 1 kpl onnistumisia eikä teipattu nilkka juurikaan vihoitellut kun ymmärtää jättää muutaman spotin väliin.
Noudettua Karponiloksuaihiota mallailin lenkin jälkeen. Etuloksu tuottaa päänvaivaa sillä Jones/Bud combolla on minimaalinen tireclearance.
Huomenna väsättävä kiinnikkeet ettei tartte pläsi ja perse kurasta märkänä ajella.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep hyvin ajettu lenkura, vaikka mä vähän noita siirtymiä siihen säädinkin. Mut metsätunteja tuli kuitenkin sen 2,5 ja siirtymillä kului vain puolisen tuntia.

----------


## marco1

Viittä vaille olin mukana mutta päätin jäädä parantelemaan nuhaa vielä täksi päiväksi. Lenkin jälkeinen huolto kuiten käynnissä normaaliin tapaan, kai tästä pääsee joskus irti.

Lähirautakaupassa käyminen alkaa tntua jo kovinkin kotoisalta, pitäis ehkä opetella kirjoittamaan niitä muistilappuja vaimitänenytoli.

----------


## Marika

Moikka! Oliskos teillä innostusta ajella hieman pidempään tulevana sunnuntaina, kun alkaa vihdoin täydelliset ajokelit? Asustelen Myyrmäessä, ja minulla ei autoa käytössä, mutta jonkunlaisen siirtymän pystyn tietty polkaisemaan. Klubista ei oikeen ajoseuraa nykyään näytä irtoavan!!! Ja itsellä "retkifiilis", eli pidemmän ajon kaipuu sadekauden jälkeen..Itse osaan reittejä pidemmälti vain Olarista länteen ja etelään....
P.S. Oli muuten tosi kiva se ajo, jonka Pahis veti taannoin, ja jossa olin ekaa kertaa mukana. Täysin makuuni reitit, seura ja vauhti!!!

----------


## Shimaani

Katotaan ny, sunnuntai on mulle eka vapaapäivä viikkoon ja lauvantai menee koiratessa (piirimestaruuskisan hakukoejärjestelyt on meidän hakulaumalla). Jos jaksaa sunnuntaina niin sit jaksaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Sunnuntaista oli varovaista puhetta, suottais olla, että nuuksion suuntaan olis yksi vetäjä olemassa. Hää varmaan siitä ilmotteloo. Mulla vielä arpoo, koiruus vaatii aamusta huomiota, eli joskus noin 11:00 pääsis liikkeelle. Muuten alkaa jo olla petikon-keimolan seutu niinku hallinnassa, mutta tyttökallion polut hakee muotoaan. Jos mää olen vaikka vetovastuussa su rauhallisella lenkillä alkaen petikon abc:ltä, jonkun 4h vois ajella ja ettiä se tyttömäkikin.  :Hymy:  Mikään ei estä sitten piipahtamasta vaikka keimolan radalla ravassa rypemässä tjsp..

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä juodun valitettavasti skippaamaan, kun on tullu lupauduttua TeeDeeHooHon. Ens viikonloppu on myös nougou kun on tuo Tough Viking juoksu tapahtuma ja sitä seuraava on taas CCG:n ajoleiri, mutta syyskuun lopussa on sitten aikaa maastoretkeilyyn :Hymy: .

----------


## Ketkuilija

> Sunnuntaista oli varovaista puhetta, suottais olla, että nuuksion suuntaan olis yksi vetäjä olemassa. Hää varmaan siitä ilmotteloo. Mulla vielä arpoo, koiruus vaatii aamusta huomiota, eli joskus noin 11:00 pääsis liikkeelle. Muuten alkaa jo olla petikon-keimolan seutu niinku hallinnassa, mutta tyttökallion polut hakee muotoaan. Jos mää olen vaikka vetovastuussa su rauhallisella lenkillä alkaen petikon abc:ltä, jonkun 4h vois ajella ja ettiä se tyttömäkikin.  Mikään ei estä sitten piipahtamasta vaikka keimolan radalla ravassa rypemässä tjsp..



Onko Mutiksella vetämisintoa huomenna puolenpäivän pintaan, täältä jyrkkä ehkä seuraamaan?

----------


## mutanaama

No kun ei tuonne ole kukaan mitään huikannut, niin sopiiko että huomenna startataan meiltä kello 11:00, ajellaan vähän samanoloinen lenkki ku viimeksi.

----------


## marco1

Minäpä tuun kans yheksitoista.

----------


## mutanaama

Käydään sitten koukkaamassa Petikon ABC:n kautta kello 12:00.
Ja juu, sellaisille jokka ei asiaa tiedä, nii "meille" on sompiontie 13 Vantaa. Helistää voi nol viis nol viis nol 1 neli noli kolminoli (onkohan varmasti tarpeeksi kryptinen  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

Jaa että aamukaffi Aabeeseellä ät nuun? Oli sen verran rankka mettässärypemiskoiraamispäivä tänään että ihan hirmu aikaisin en uskalla luvata olevani ajokunnossa jtn tähtään tuohon välistarttiin.  Hiipsitäänkö me jonnekin sen sukkislauman reitinvarrelle kauhuaherättämään?

----------


## mutanaama

Uitut! jos succistelijoita kiinnostaa tänä vuonna nähä mut, niin tulkoot mettään.

----------


## Marika

Käsitin tuosta yhdestä Mutanaaman aiemmasta postauksesta, että ette ajaisikaan Petikon suunnilla, ja ehdin sopia päivälle jo muuta menoa. Mutta pitäkää hauskaa, aamu näyttää upealta!!! Seurailen palstaa, ja änkeän mukaan jokin toinen kerta.

----------


## sixsixone

Jos passaa niin voisin kans tulla siitä petikosta klo12...
Mulla valkonen Ibis mojo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pastu

Jos en tule, niin en ole mukana.

----------


## Shimaani

Missomiufillari?

----------


## sixsixone

Iso kiitos äijät hyvästä lenkistä ja seurasta! Ja erityis kiitos isäntänä toimineelle mutikselle!kyllä kannatti lähteä. Uusia polkuja  tuli ajeltua Petikon metsissä. Tosi hubaa
Mukaan oli tarttunut pari hirvikärpästä kun varusteita riisuin. 
Sami kiittää ja kuittaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos ja suuri kiitos KMW:lle joka vei uusille urille. Erittäin hyvin vietetty nelituntinen.

----------


## Pastu

Kiitos KMW ja Mutis, erinomainen setti! Hauska oli käydä Hoorekissa 80-luvun BMX-muistoja verestämässä. Petjalakin näytti miten läski liikkuu ketterästi kallioilla, kun osaa käskeä.
Lisää tällaista, kiitos.

----------


## Hub

Minkälainen porukka teillä on ja minkälaisia lenkkejä teette? Asun samoilla kulmilla, niin vois vaikka joku kerta tulla mukaan.

----------


## kmw

Hyvä päivä, vaikkakin mun mettään lähtö oli ihan vahinko. Sentin leveämpi gumes olisi ollut  paree ja olisi ehkäpä pysynyt paremmin ehjänä, mut pääsin pois kuiteski. 

Tämmösen lenkin jälkeen sitä ihmettelee että miten ne jotkut jaksaa viittiä ja uskaltavat ajaa 140km maantienlaitaa, vieraitten tuntemattomien kaa ja mitä tahansa voi tapahtua. Kyllä on elämä ihmeellistä.

@ässä kenen valmistama rengasmuovirauta? Pätevän oloinen värkki.

----------


## kmw

> Minkälainen porukka teillä on ja minkälaisia lenkkejä teette? Asun samoilla kulmilla, niin vois vaikka joku kerta tulla mukaan.



Porukka on hyvä, ellei paras ja lenkkien kirjo on melkoinen. Tänään oli aika passelia setävauhtia. Jos on kiire niin kannattaa asettua PaH:n peesiin.

----------


## Ketkuilija

Lopuksi vielä aivosolujen massatuho otb:n tiimoilta ja takanapa kävi äksyilemään. 
Mahtava lenkki kiitos ja kumarrus.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Tämmösen lenkin jälkeen sitä ihmettelee että miten ne jotkut jaksaa viittiä ja uskaltaa ajaa 140km maantienlaitaa, vieraitten tuntemattomien kaa ja mitä tahansa voi tapahtua. Kyllä on elämä ihmeellistä.
> @ässä kenen valmistama rengasmuovirauta? Pätevän oloinen värkki.



Tää taas ihmettelee sitä kuinka *piip* luonnottomalta se vuoden eka täysnotkuttelu kaposilla nakkeroilla tuntuu... *grin* No, loppua kohti se alkoi jo luonnistua jotenkuten.  Se renkulinirrotin on taattua topeak laatua eikä edes hirmuhintaisa. 
@Hub - lauma on outo, huumori huonoa ja eteneminen hidasta kaffilasta kaffilaan raahustelua.  :Hymy:  _ Stay tuned and don't touch that dial...._

Hajosiko lauma tänään jtnkn väärin kun me kuultiin siellä hiekkakuopalla että joku olisi meidän mukaan kohti etelää halunna?

----------


## Hub

> Porukka on hyvä, ellei paras ja lenkkien kirjo on melkoinen. Tänään oli aika passelia setävauhtia. Jos on kiire niin kannattaa asettua PaH:n peesiin.



Kiire ei ole. Pitkät rennot lenkit kiinnostavat! 

Olin muuten ajamassa TdH:ssa. Kaks kasaa juuri ja juuri väistin, toisen ojaan, mutta onneksi ajamalla vielä sieltä ylös. Epäterveellistähän tuo on ajaa tuntemattomien perseestä kiinni. Maastossa sattuu ja tapahtuu, mutta se homma on kuitenkin enemmän omissa käsissä.

----------


## mutanaama

No juu, Ketkuilijan etujarru teki ensin tempun ja heitti reippaan fillaristin päistikkaa maahan. Onneks kuitenki naama edellä itse teko jäi näkemättä, mutta kurainen naama paljasti tapahtuneen. Takanavan porsiminen oli taas sellainen, että fillari toimi kuin fiksi, paitsi ettei kokoajan. Vinkee vika. Omalle kohdalle jäi se kantoon kapsahtaminen ainoaksi kaatumiseksi, ja sekin liki pysähtyneenä.

Tää oli taas tällainen lenkki, jossa sedät lisäänty kovasti matkan varrella, enste meit oli kolme, ja hetken kuluttua 8.

----------


## Shimaani

Jufenaut!
Pitkästä aikaa eka kalustorikko?  Olihan meillä tänään hetken aikaa letkassa mukana yksi tytsykin mutta hää päätti olla jatkamatta kovin pitkään, ilmeisesti ensivaikutelma oli senverran tyrmäävä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Kiitoksi, uusia polkuja kaikki Petikkoa lukuunottamatta. Nyt ihmettelemään gpsän jäljestä että missä sitä oikein ollaan oltu ja kuka olen.

(lähetä -napin painallus unohtu)

----------


## petjala

Hiton kaukana noikin kahvilat... Seittemänkymppiä tuli kotoa kotiin. Hyvin kostettu siis itselle parin viikon sohvassa urvotus. Sammonmäen spottikalliolla lentoaparaattikuvaajat saivat varmasti hyvää materiaalia, kallion päälle päästyäni molemmat etureidet keksi navakan krampin. Kahden kamerajalustan väliin hylkäsin pyörän ja puujaloilla hihitin ja noiduin vuoronperään ympyrää. Pyöreen kiven reunaa vasten pilatesrullajuttuja tehtyäni pääsin jatkamaan kotiin valmiille ruualle (joka oli vielä lämmintäkin).

Mut siis lystiä oli, kiitos koko poppoolle.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Jufenaut!
> Pitkästä aikaa eka kalustorikko?  Olihan meillä tänään hetken aikaa letkassa mukana yksi tytsykin mutta hää päätti olla jatkamatta kovin pitkään, ilmeisesti ensivaikutelma oli senverran tyrmäävä



Jossepelkässitälisääntymisjuttua.

----------


## kmw

Lähtiskös Setäläskijuna ensi sunnuntaina kiertämään Hertsikan VPCX-rataa. Ei siellä vielä ole ollut läskisarjaa, mutta jos olemma paikalla niin sitten on. Mää olen menossa ja vähän arvon että oliskos se Puksu vai kummiski Rostsekki kun on syklorossista kysymys. Tosin raiseri ja 45mm rinkulat ei ihan ortodoksista..... Siihen voisi yhdistellä jtkn Itä-Hki haahuilua. Onko kiinnostusta?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en lähde.

----------


## Shimaani

Minä *en* aja numerolapun kanssa, ihan liian vaarallista touhua. Kaliaa voin lähteä säävarauksella juamaan repputolkulla samalla ohikiitäviä kisailijoita riehakkaasti kannustaen.

----------


## marco1

^numerolapun kanssa nesteytystä ei ole sentään tullut kokeiltua, en minä ainakaan  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Tänään vain täytekakkua ja kaffea sillä nyt olen virallisesti tasan puolivälissä 50-60.Muutenhan mä olisi raahautunut mestoille....
Huomenna on ehtoopuolelle siirtyminen,saako tunkata ikään vedoten?

----------


## mutanaama

Onneks kovasti olkoon. Mulla olis ollu runo ja puhekin valmiina, jos olisin sellaset tehny.

----------


## HC Andersen

Z:lle isosti Onnea!

----------


## marco1

Onnea! Oliko tää päivänsankarin synttäriposeeraus?

----------


## kmw

​,,,,,,,Onnet @Z

----------


## mutanaama

hmmmm... Kiinankuitu kulkee

31 Aug 2014
19:47:22
Liege Euro Hub
Shipment In Transit.

31 Aug 2014
18:49:36
Liege Euro Hub
Shipment Received At Transit Point.

31 Aug 2014
11:35:38
Frankfurt Airport
Shipment In Transit.

31 Aug 2014
11:17:46
Frankfurt Airport
Shipment Received At Tnt Location

31 Aug 2014
10:23:29
Frankfurt Airport
Shipment In Transit.

30 Aug 2014
18:52:48
Hong Kong
Shipment In Transit.

30 Aug 2014
16:57:35
Hong Kong
Shipment Received At Tnt Location

30 Aug 2014
16:56:00
China Post Via Hk
Shipment In Transit.

30 Aug 2014
15:46:21
China Post Via Hk
Shipment In Transit.

30 Aug 2014
15:46:06
China Post Via Hk
Shipment Received At Origin Depot.

----------


## mutanaama

Suomessa tänään  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Yes,laiffi on. Pinnat puuttuu vielä,taidampa purkaa etukiekon valmiiksi.Siis noihan tuli yllättävän nopiaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onnea vaan näin jälkikäteen Zipolle. Eihän ukko olekkaan niin vanha kuin luulin. Selfiestä päätellen on insinöörit sotkeneet Keravan juomaveteen jonkin sortin kemikaalicocktailin  :Nolous: . 

Jospa tänään flunssan selätyksen jälkeen uskaltaisi maatiefilolla kevyesti järven kiertoon.  Ukot hankkii uutta vermettä ja värkkiä niin, jotta allekirjoittanut on antanut myös itselleen luvan uusiin saksalaisiin postimyyntipyöriin, läskimpään metsän puolelle ja hoikempaa valkoisen viivan seurailuun. Se on nähty nyt lähipiirissä, että koskaan ei tieidä milloin elonpäivät päättyy tai tulee muita ongelmia terveyden kanssa, jotta parempi kuluttaa nyt kuitenkin kohtuu pieniin hankintoihin, kuin katua myöhemmin omaa piheyttään.

----------


## marco1

Minä olen kantanut rahat K-rautaan ja Bauhaussiin ja keulan osto vielä raksuttaa päässä ilman edistystä. Yksi tyrkkykeula varastossakin muttakuniinku silti pitkä emäputki Pyyssä torppaa useimmat käytetyt.
En tiiä miksi en saa päätettyä tätä, järkevintä olis varmaan laittaa Pike alle ja mies metsään mutku...

----------


## ellmeri

Myähäset onnittelut Z-sedälle,tarjoon kahvit ja kodassa makkarat kun käyt täällä päin.

Pihaan tuli kota jossa voi rillailla jaTsillailla.

----------


## Shimaani

> .... nyt olen virallisesti tasan puolivälissä 50-60.Muutenhan mä olisi raahautunut mestoille....
> Huomenna on ehtoopuolelle siirtyminen,saako tunkata ikään vedoten?



Nå men prkl, yhä nuoremmat täyttää nykyään puoli vuosisataa.  Siitä huolimatta onnituksia ja tervetuloa ikämiesluokkaan köpöttelemään sillai hissutellen...   Tunkkaaminenhan on aina sallittua

----------


## PMT

Onniytelut munkin puolesta herra Z , kun tuon juhla luin niin tuli mieleen se luutalammella kun veljesi poika ei osannut laskea mun ikää kun sinä olit 50 ja poika 14.

----------


## zipo

Yhteenlasku tämänpäivän lukemilla 55+ 18=73v.
Ei edes PMT ole tuolla vuosikymmenellä koska se ei ole aloittanut vielä hissipyöräilyä.
Eikös se ollut niin että kun ei jaksa itse polkea niin silloin on aika siirtyä bikeparkkeihin ajamaan alamäkeä.
E:n kota?Tää on tsekattava lähiaikoina.
Thnx koko köörille,rumiahan te ootte mutta rehtejä.

----------


## Pastu

Onnee hei! Taas hyvä syy sihauttaa, myös mulle.

----------


## zipo

Grattis sinnekin,synttärit syksyllä on muuten hiton hyvä syy palkita itseään esim,carbonkehillä tms ei niin välttämättömällä kun ei jaksa jouluunkaan odottaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä laitan pakettiin rusetin ja söpön onnittelukortin.

----------


## JackOja

Olisko täällä esim. PaHilla tai kmw:llä (tai Kapu? Tapio H? jos lukevat tätä?) tietoa kun tästä alkaen tuo polku luoteeseen kohti Koskelan tilaa on ajokelvoton hakkuiden, mätästyksen & uusien taimien takia... niin että oliko tuossa joku etelämpänä joku haara joka menisi tuosta Tytinmäen reunaa R2000:lle? Oliko tuolla suon keskellä joku polkuristeys vai muistanks ihan väärin.

Jossain muistelen jonkun puhuneen tuosta Tytinmäestä jotain, että jotenkin liittyis jonkun asian kiertämiseen. Olisko liittynyt mtbcf:n jonkun ajon reittispekuun tai jotain  :Sekaisin:

----------


## kmw

Terra incognito mulle. Tyttömäestä on ollut puheta, mutta se on ihan muualla. Kunhan Pahis tai Marsu ilmaantuvat niin osannevat avittaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Terra incognito mulle....



No ekkö sää asu tossa naapurissa jossain  :Hymy: 





> Tyttömäestä on ollut puheta, mutta se on ihan muualla...



Joo sehän on Petikossa/Keimolassa tjsp. mutten tarkoita nyt sitä.

----------


## mutanaama

on niin pienet kehät ettei niistä saa isoa kuvaa millään

----------


## zipo

No just,sviddu missä mun pinnat viipyy?Joutuukohan piipahtamaan paikallisessa...

----------


## kmw

> No ekkö sää asu tossa naapurissa jossain 
> .



Laajemmin ymmärrettynä kyllä  :Hymy:  Kun tuolla oln ajellut (edell. kerrasta on jo kyllä melkoinen tovi) niin yleensä Kuikulääni -Saarijärvi - Rinnekoti kolmiossa. 2k reitti siitä eteenpäin on enempi CC-hommia.

Vaikka kuva on pieni niin silti Mutiksen kehät pornahtaa isosti.

----------


## sixsixone

Olisko viikonloppuna mitään setälenkuraa?

----------


## mutanaama

Kovin on epävarmaa mun hyrräily, jos on hyvä keli, olen merellä, jos huono tai tuulee kovaa niin joo.

----------


## Smo

Mutis merellä? Nyt ei uskalla mennä melomaan  :No huh!:

----------


## Shimaani

Sunnuntaina reput kilisten hertsikaan seuraamaan urhoja kilvanajossaan. Hiekkatiemeininikiä siis..  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Tiedottelen tänne jos saan kalenterin järjestykseen torstain ja maanantain väliseksi yöksi.

----------


## sixsixone

Mulle käy melkeen kaikki paitsi en halua ajaa kovaa kun en jaksa ja on pientä flunssaa.Kelit pitäs olla kohallaan viikonloppuna.Ei pöllömpi vaihtoehto lähtee sunnuntaina tonne hertsikkaan... Tsi tsi

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä olen lauantaina juoksemassa ja sunnuntaina ei kykene varmaan liikkumaan mihinkään, lisäksi serkku on meillä käymässä, joten mä en setälenkkeile.

----------


## ellmeri

Monelta se hertsikka on ja saatan tulla kurvailemaan. :Sarkastinen: 

kiitos tiedotuksesta.

----------


## kmw

^ rata on merkattu 13.00, startti 14.00 pauttia tuossa http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...390735&lang=fi

----------


## kmw

@ellmeri

Vetääks Aida tälleen?

----------


## Shimaani

Onko veli kmw aikeissa kinppasiirtyä esim Munkkikselta suntaina sinne williin itään?

----------


## ellmeri

> @ellmeri
> 
> Vetääks Aida tälleen?



Vetää gu innostuu. :Cool:  Nyt ollu laiskempi mutta kun ilmat kylmenee niin vetokin maistuu.

----------


## kmw

> Onko veli kmw aikeissa kinppasiirtyä esim Munkkikselta suntaina sinne williin itään?



Nope. Olen retkellä pitkän kaavan mukaan ja parkkeeraan auton Karen saunan lähelle.

----------


## twentyniner

Monenko aikaan olisit lähdössä ? Jos vaikka seuraksi lähtisin ? Autolla Hyvinge- Ylästö ja siitä sitten kimpassa ?

----------


## kmw

Menen myymään 6 rengasta Vallilaan n. 12.00. Siitä autoilen H-niemeen.

----------


## twentyniner

> Monenko aikaan olisit lähdössä ? Jos vaikka seuraksi lähtisin ? Autolla Hyvinge- Ylästö ja siitä sitten kimpassa ?



Tää oli tarkoitettu tuolle Ylästön poppikselle , jos  tultais kannustamaan hurjia kimpassa  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Minä puusilmä katsoin juniorin turnauohjelman väärin , sunnuntaina myös matseja, joten no Hertsika  :Irvistys:

----------


## Shimaani

Mekatsu eilenrühdistäytyi ja aamuisella testihaukkupaksuttelulla havaitsin että Puksun 1 x 9 setappi (30T NW ja 11-34) tuntuu ihan laulavalta nuilla helpoilla lähipoluilla  :Hymy: 

kmw:lle tsempitystä kisailuiluun

----------


## kmw

^ Kiits. Tarkoitus on vetää omaa täysii ihan täpöillä + pysytellä poissa niiden hurjapäiden ja oikeiden kisalijoiden tieltä ettei tule yliajetuksi.

----------


## twentyniner

Tsemppiä Hertsikaan !

----------


## elasto

Larstaina mitään ajoa missään? Jos ei muuta niin itse voisin mennä aamupäivästä pyörimään jonnekinpäin k-puistoa tai vaikka toispuol jokkee Ülastoon esim.

----------


## marco1

Ajetaan kun ehditään, aika hukassa, ehkä lauantain ajoaika löytyy perjantai-iltaan mennessä.

Löytyiskö ylimääräistä 50-60 (doh!) millistä mustaa ohjainkannatinta? Fosassa oli muuten kelpo Hope mutta 25 astetta oli vähän liikaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ylimääräistä mustaa ei löydy, mutta yksi 55mm musta/valko Syncross taitaa löytyä.





> Larstaina mitään ajoa missään? Jos ei muuta niin itse voisin mennä aamupäivästä pyörimään jonnekinpäin k-puistoa tai vaikka toispuol jokkee Ülastoon esim.



Iso osa sedistä taitaa olla CCG:n ajoleirillä Lopella.

----------


## marco1

Dänks mutta pitää olla musta. Värit jätetään edelleen Shimulle.  :Hymy: 

Edit. Halvatun korkealta tuntuu tuo Pyy... Ajettu viimeksi marraskuussa.

----------


## mutanaama

Mää mulkkasen huomenna, mitä 10 potenssiin kuus-laatikosta löytyy.

----------


## HC Andersen

^Eikö sulla ollut siellä yksi 50mm musta Toivo? jos oikein muistan, siis sen punaisen 25 asteisen toivon lisäksi...  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Hmm... ei tarvii kattoakaan, kun toi yksi tietää mun tavarat paremmi ku ite. Et varmaan mulla sellanen sitten on.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Löytyiskö ylimääräistä 50-60 (doh!) millistä mustaa ohjainkannatinta? Fosassa oli muuten kelpo Hope mutta 25 astetta oli vähän liikaa.



 On mulla mustiakin, penkaisen lootaa illemmalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuunadale

Laitoin tuonne toisaalle tällaisen eilen http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...töön-(Vantaa) ja ystävälliset pahat sedät ohjasivat tähän ketjuun.

Minä nyt sitten tuuppaudun tänne. Mites on? Olisiko ajelijoita pe illalle? Aattelin mennä klo 18 aikoihin Ylästön suunnalle polkemaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää ei pääse, ja on lauantaina Lopella ajamassa

----------


## Shimaani

Perstai ehtoona on ohjelmassa preussilaisen sotilaskurin iskostamista palveluskoiran korvain väliin. Larjantaina sama plääni ku veli Mutiksella ja nyt se *piip* makkuritikku mukaan.... ja sinepit ja kaliat ja espressopannu ja...  Järjestäytyileminen kuulostaa nahkaliivihommalta :-D

----------


## marco1

Niitä prospekteja eiku kannatusjäseniä eiku kannattimia?

----------


## Shimaani

Ajprhn.

_Pen K

_Möyk: Hömpsönin Eliitti äks4 50mm ja Iiistonin vais 65mm löytyy räikeänmustina. Ja Hömpsönin x4 80mm piiiiitkänä mustassa värissä sekin OS tankoon. Viulettia hopeaa olis 35 ja 50mm mut se on vissiin liika hillittyä...

----------


## marco1

Fantastik, olisi diiln paikka ja ehtiikö hakea ennen larjantaita?

----------


## Shimaani

Diilihän on aina paikallaan ja huomenna ehtii hyvin. Eka siili oli jo odottamassa koiranulkoiluttamiselta palaavaa tarjoiluhenkilökuntaa  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Jos jotain kiinnostaa lähteä lauantaina ajamaan Kivikko-hallainvuori settiä niin mukaan vaan.min 2h ja voimien mukaan pidempään.Meitä nyt lähössä 2-3 venkulaa. PMT lähdössä oppaaksi kun paikat tuntee. 

Lähtö Ylläshallin parkkikselta la klo 10.00

----------


## ellmeri

> Jos jotain kiinnostaa lähteä lauantaina ajamaan Kivikko-hallainvuori settiä niin mukaan vaan.min 2h ja voimien mukaan pidempään.Meitä nyt lähössä 2-3 venkulaa. PMT lähdössä oppaaksi kun paikat tuntee. 
> 
> Lähtö Ylläshallin parkkikselta la klo 10.00



Vähän himottaa lähteä,jos käsi kestäis koittaa ryskäämistä,tammikuussa leikattiin olkapää. :No huh!:

----------


## sixsixone

^Mukaan vaan,ajetaan nätisti

----------


## elasto

> Jos jotain kiinnostaa lähteä lauantaina ajamaan Kivikko-hallainvuori settiä niin mukaan vaan.min 2h ja voimien mukaan pidempään.Meitä nyt lähössä 2-3 venkulaa. PMT lähdössä oppaaksi kun paikat tuntee. 
> 
> Lähtö Ylläshallin parkkikselta la klo 10.00



Mä tuun sit tänne ku ei tuonne mun Tour de Keskuspuistoon ollu innokkaita lähtijöitä.

----------


## sixsixone

Kiitos sedät ajoseurasta. Erityis kiitokset PMT:lle joka toimi oppaana.Loistavat mestat tuolla Kivikko-hallainvuori akselilla. Mulle tuli ajoa n.2h30min ja se oli just passeli kun flunssanpoikanen päällä. Osa porukasta lähti vielä jatkamaan ajoa.Tätä uudestaan!

----------


## elasto

Joo hauskaa oli ja mahtavia pätkiä. Kiitos PMT:lle opastuksesta ja muillekin ajoseurasta!

----------


## zipo

Joo olihan se  töppyrä käytävä ajamassa ylös bonuskiepillä , ekalla kierroksella jalat oli vaan kohmeessa. Jouduin himassa kirraamaan paria pinnaa takakiekosta,hmmm olikohan tuolla jotain röykkyistä maastoa?

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Jesh kiitokset PMT:lle ja koko retkueelle. Polut ja kelit kohillaan ni kyllä kelpaa  :Hymy:

----------


## PMT

Kiitokset vaan mukana olleille, on kiva ajaa kuskien kanssa jotka pysyvät munki vaudissa eikä tarvitse odotella,ilma oli hieno, tosin aurinko lasit ois pitänyt olla mukana niin olis muutamalta häikäisyltä säästynyt, käytiin sakkolenkillä ajamassa muutama kiva paikka joita emme ekalla lenkillä ajaneet. Tuollaisen porukan kanssa on tosi hauskaa viettää aikaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Ehhehee,
Puksun e13 keskiöleekeri tahmaa ja ovat loppu sieltäsuntäältä. Ihme VMP tavaraa se pölysuoja - kerran ku irrottaa kammet lähtee pölysuoja mukana ja sitkun sitä tunkee takasin se murenee atomeiks. No, runsaasti vassua ja kammet kii. Kai se sen verran kestää että uudet löytyy.....  Sain sentään vaihdettua pikkuvikaisen (=kierohäkkisen) ensiasennustakavimputtimen viralliseen Setämalliin™ ja samalla parani värikoodaus inasen.

----------


## mutanaama

Elikkäs kanedee lainata phillaria aina välillä jollekin. Pääsee heit korjaamaan.

----------


## slow

Olisiko jollakulla heittää gpx:ää, liitupiirustusta tai muovailuvahateosta aiheesta "Askistosta Ylästöön metsäpolkuja pitkin"?
Kymmenkunta vuotta sitten harhailin tuolla kerran jos toisenkin vaan meni enimmäkseen moottoriliikenteen väistelyksi noilla reiteillä. 
Vaikka privana.

----------


## marco1

Avara luonto -retkue pääsi näköjään takaisin takaisin reissultaan. 

Sillä välin Johnny laittoi mun pöörän värit kuntoon.

----------


## Shimaani

> .... "Askistosta Ylästöön metsäpolkuja pitkin"?
> Kymmenkunta vuotta sitten harhailin tuolla kerran jos toisenkin vaan meni enimmäkseen moottoriliikenteen väistelyksi noilla reiteillä...



 Mission impossible. Kolmoskehää pitäis siirtää puoli kilsaa pohjoisemmaks jotta toive toteutuisis mutta aika likelle haavetta pääsee kun palkkaa alkuasukasopastinkunnan jäsenen harhaanviemään. Petikon aabeeseeltä saa lattea etuisasti jotta toipuu peltilehmäladun pilalle tallomisesta.

----------


## mutanaama

> Olisiko jollakulla heittää gpx:ää, liitupiirustusta tai muovailuvahateosta aiheesta "Askistosta Ylästöön metsäpolkuja pitkin"?
> Kymmenkunta vuotta sitten harhailin tuolla kerran jos toisenkin vaan meni enimmäkseen moottoriliikenteen väistelyksi noilla reiteillä. 
> Vaikka privana.



Ei kai siitä ihan sujuvaa reittiä enää löydy, mutta pirun kivoja pätkiä kumminkin. Mulle tuo askiston pää on vähän outo, eksyn varmasti vielä jonkun kuspään takapihalle hortoilemaan nälissäni.

----------


## mutanaama

> Avara luonto -retkue pääsi näköjään takaisin takaisin reissultaan. 
> 
> Sillä välin Johnny laittoi mun pöörän värit kuntoon. 
> "nips"



Hianot syksyn värit. Ihan kuin itse olisin suunnitellut  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Tuon hillitynpinkin rinkulan vois vaihtaa räikeänmustaan ettei Fengtshiudejavie mee pilalle. Hieano

Tänään tuli mettässä samanlainen pivotti vastaan veli z:n perässä.  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Tutustuimme legendaarisiin paikkoihin ja niiden nimien historiaan.Jopa aborginaali yksilö bongattiin sienikoiran kanssa harrastamassa keräilytaloutta.
Kuuluu selkeästi paikallisväestöön.
Diileriltä oli startti ,Koluttiin ulasto,etelässä kääntöpaikkana eltsun nste ja tauko sitten takas.Joo Aidan vierestä mentiin.No Pics by us but who knows.Riistakameroitahan voi olla vaikka missä.

----------


## kmw

Hieno Purple Haze -Pivot.

----------


## slow

Löytyy suihkemaalia ensiavuksi tuolle rieskalle. Mahtava kulkine!

Mikäli sieltä joku natiivi lähtee siirtämään sitä kehää niin mukana ollaan. Täytyy käydä tutkailemassa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Tutustuimme legendaarisiin paikkoihin ja niiden nimien historiaan.Jopa aborginaali yksilö bongattiin sienikoiran kanssa harrastamassa keräilytaloutta.
> Kuuluu selkeästi paikallisväestöön.
> Diileriltä oli startti ,Koluttiin ulasto,etelässä kääntöpaikkana eltsun nste ja tauko sitten takas.Joo Aidan vierestä mentiin.No Pics by us but who knows.Riistakameroitahan voi olla vaikka missä.



Löytykö zippoportaat?

----------


## marco1

On mulla myös musta rinkula mutta siinä on eri määrä hampaita elikäs värikoodauksella helppo erottaa ittensä kiusaamisen aste jo kauempaa. Bäshejä sen sijaan tarttee lisää ja ehkä yhden takakiekon.
Sienikoiraajasta kuulinkin juttua maastossa jututetulta tuntemattomalta kuskilta, "siellä on se yksi vanhempi herra koiran kanssa liikkeeellä"  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

X4 mietityttää, hiivatin korkea stack height ja olisko sittenkin 5mm pidempi parempi? Kimittää.

Kotikonttorilla huomenna jos Mutis kerkeää kaffille..

----------


## mutanaama

Ach, soittelen

----------


## Shimaani

Päiväkaffejako täällä nykyään...? 
Oho, nyt tuli kiiru
*wiuh*

----------


## marco1

Täyden palvelun talo.  :Hymy: 

Tää on jo hifistelyä? http://singletrackworld.com/2014/09/...mp-goes-to-15/

----------


## zipo

Does it suck?
@Mutis.Eihän ylös voi mennä muuten kuin portaita pitkin,hissiä ei ollut toimitettu ko.spottiin.
Eilisen PMT:n kanssa ajetun Querava retrolenkin jälkeen bongattua:Reklamaatiojuttu edessä,tai siis oikeesti takasessa,nippareikä prkl.

----------


## mutanaama

Murtuko se?

----------


## marco1

Tänä kesänä on jäänyt portaat ai na puoliväliin, jostain syystä lopetan polkemisen kesken nousun  :Sarkastinen:   Pyörän vika.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään olisi tarjolla valopää lenkkiä mutikselta kl. 20

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, käydään kiertämässä syväojaa ja jos aikaa jää, niin mennään hätistelemään lintuja?????

----------


## marco1

Todella hämärän kuuloinen tapa viettää perjantai-iltaa. Laitetaan kalenteriin!

----------


## Shimaani

PK-tottisvuoro loppuu 1900, menee ns. piukalle. Jyrkkä ehkä.

----------


## kmw

Juurihoitoa ja junppaa? Pähkäilen asijaa. Onnääs semmonen Srtg-kiima päällänsä että Puksutin on saanut olla varastossa ihan rauhassa. Syväoja pimeässä on kummiskii vähän liian hc reilusti alle 2" rinkuloille. Tulen jos olen paikalla 20.00

----------


## mutanaama

Juurihoitoa hyvinnii. Syväojan loivasti kumpuileva maasto loivine mäkineen odottaa vielä löytäjäänsä. Siihen asti ajetaa siellä missä voidaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Joo joo ja tähän liuta kirosanoja. Kuulin juuri että mää haluun mennä juniorin kanssa Dzumboon enkä pimeeseen mettään. Doh, on tämä parempi vaihtoehto kuin vaimon kanssa Ikeaan. Pitäkäätten hauskaa ja sanokaa kaikille mörköfanteille terkkuja.

----------


## Shimaani

Uiinakaupassa oli niiiiiin pitkät jonot ettei vaan kerennyt ehtimään Banjomaalle™. Poimin sit kostoksi viimeiset CM-ameriikanserkut ja tyrkkäsin ne ominkäsinpoimitulla sienipedillä uuniin. Keli olis kyllä ollut aika *piip* bueno Setähöntöilyynkin....  Ei kukaan muu meinaa huomenissa lähteä jaagaamaan lampaankääpiä Lopelle? Vuosi sitten mestoilta tuli liki 40 kiloa mukaankannettavaa....

----------


## HC Andersen

Aivan huikeen hauska lenkki oli, pimeä metsä on sitten vaan hieno paikka. Syväojalta löyty mulle muutama uusi polku

----------


## marco1

No en minäkään kerennyt mutta ootti ne silti. Kitos herroille odotteluista startissa ja ajossa. 
Ja ajohan oli mukavaa, oma ajo ei oikein kulkenut välllä ja loput 99% olikin joteski muuten vaikeeta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hyvinhän sä vedit...

----------


## mutanaama

No niin munkin mielestä ja samaa mieltä oli meikäläinenkin, ei saanu tarpeeksi lepotaukoja kun kaikki ajoi yhess koos. Ehdottomasti viikon paras valopäälenkura ja varmasti tästä ei voi kuin parantaa. Vai miten se nyt oli. Siinä kun HC ryssi yhden pienen nousun, ja mää moista ihmettelin, niin Äiti Maa löi mua kivellä spedaaliin ja heitti korkealle ilmaan. Mutta kun kiltti oli, niin otti lempeästi vastaan, joten kolmantena tulevan vetäjän pötkähtely maassa kävi pikaisesta aktista.

----------


## zipo

Järjettömän paljon paloi aikaa pimeellä.Kotiparkkiksella klo: 00.14
4 kuskia ja tuplavalot on parhautta kun ei tartte pelätä mörköjä ja örkkejä niin yksin ajelessa.
Xtr-talk ja saunanpoltto eiku siis löylyt järjestäneen seuran fasiliteeteissa kruunasi rankan työnviikon.Thnx.
Btw.Älä heitä Hlofs fliissiä roskiin ,siellä taskussa on mun 8mm lenkki/Parkin 6setti.
Jouduin kantamaan konkelin osina varastoon ,ei pystynyt näppivoimilla linkkuakseleita kirraamaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna kl.11 Noux Kattila.

----------


## Shimaani

Huomenna aamusta -üllätüsüllätüs- haakuuva ja iltapäivällä äijjämäistä päristelyä.  



> ...  Ei kukaan muu meinaa huomenissa lähteä jaagaamaan lampaankääpiä Lopelle? ....



 Ttu siä mtn siäniä ollu: mettä täynnä keravalaisia(??) maastopyörääjiä.  Ja lampaankäpäliä senverran ku jaksoi kantaa.  Häätyy viikolla mennä hakemaan se akan hiposieniveitti ku jäi sinne huudeille....

----------


## marco1

Tää päivä lipsahti tärpättiä haistellessa terassihommissa mutta ehkä huomenna ehtii pöörälle. Täytyypä vetäytyä säätämöön virittelemään sram/shim kötöstystä takavaihtajaksi.

----------


## zipo

Mä luulin ettei Jani mene maastoon ennenkuin se saa ne uudet sähköxtr:ät kiinni kuitu Rekkiin.Olisko ollut Ari M ja Pekka O myös Ppolulla?
Oikeesti Sram 9 /shimppa 10 on helkkarin hyvä combo.

----------


## HC Andersen

Osallistujia päivän redulla ei ollut kovin montaa allekirjoittaneen lisäksi, yksi yksvaihteinen paksupyöräilijä oli eksynyt lähtöpaikalle. Ajettiin kimpassa pari tuntia jonka jälkeen jatkoin itse vielä puolitoista tuntia. 36km tuli mittariin, täytyy vaan todeta että Dirt Wizardit on aivan huikeet renkaat, rullaavuus ja pito on ihan omaa luokkaansa.

Pahikselle kiitos alkumatkan seurasta, alkuun tuli paljon uusia polkuja.

----------


## kmw

Tulipa mullekin uusia polkuja ja paljon. Peesasin JaSaa Hyvingeltä Erkylään ja jonnekkin ja takas. Jos tykkää neulaspoluista niin tuolla on paratiisi. Nyt on kohtuu ajetut jalat.

----------


## JaSa

^ Kuten sanoin  - toivottavasti ei tuu painajaisii noist neulasist. No olihan siellä sentään kunnon pump träk välissä.

----------


## Shimaani

Tulevana suntaina vois päästä fillarin kanssa tunneloimaan, yritetäänkö valojen kanssa porukalla neljän jälkeen?

----------


## JaSa

> ... Jos tykkää neulaspoluista niin tuolla on paratiisi...



Jälki paratiisissa http://www.gpsalbum.com/fi/jasan?TrackId=4787

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tulevana suntaina vois päästä fillarin kanssa tunneloimaan, yritetäänkö valojen kanssa porukalla neljän jälkeen?



Ei pöllömpi idea...

----------


## JackOja

> Jälki paratiisissa http://www.gpsalbum.com/fi/jasan?TrackId=4787



Mää olen vähän haaveillut, että joku järkkäis tuollaisen "Hyvinkäältä Salpausselkää koilliseen" -retken... seuraavalle lähden peesaamaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JaSa

> Mää olen vähän haaveillut, että joku järkkäis tuollaisen "Hyvinkäältä Salpausselkää koilliseen" -retken... seuraavalle lähden peesaamaan



Haaveesi huomioitu ja toollane retkue toteutuu - tosin siirtyy myöhemmäksi syksyyn. Ilmoottelen.

----------


## kmw

^ hep, tää ilmottautuu letkan perämieheksi niin ei vauhdit karkaile. Ei haittaa vaikka ajettais just jetsulleen sama lenkura. Pumpträkki on must!

----------


## Ketkuilija

> Tulevana suntaina vois päästä fillarin kanssa tunneloimaan, yritetäänkö valojen kanssa porukalla neljän jälkeen?




Mihinkä aikaan ja mistä olis tämä tarkoitettu? Lyöttäytyisin mahdollisesti mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos nyt sit löislukkoon kello 15:30 pitkä- eiku munkkikosken maja.

----------


## kmw

Hmmm..... tunneliin? Jos ehdin ajoissa lähtöruutuun niin liityn seuroihin. Elkää ootelko jos ei ukkoa näy.

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, sama juttu, pitäis kuulemma kotona tehdä "jotain"

----------


## HC Andersen

15.30 munkkis?

----------


## Ketkuilija

> 15.30 munkkis?



Jeba.

----------


## HC Andersen

Varsin hyvä lenkki oli. Mulla meinas tulla kiire kun kaksi ja puoli tuntia ennen lähtöä huomaan että Mulkuttimessa on edelleen kumi puhki, maantievälitykset, etuvaihtaja, väärä takapakka, ei jarrulevyjä, droppitanko sekä mekaaniset levarit, juoksin paniikissa ympäri taloa ja huusin mekaanikolle joka loppujen lopuksi sai väännettyä vehkeen maastoajo kelpoiseksi. 

Kroppa oli ekan tunnin aikana hieman hämillään ajettuani viimeisen puolitoista kuukautta sohva pyörällä, jonkun sortin flow alkoi loppua kohden löytyä. 

Iso kiitos seurueelle sekä vielä isompi kiitos Munkkikosken Tädille  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

On taas sunnuntaina kiitokset velkaa niin monelle, prkle :Vihainen: . Olis pitäny vaan jäädä krapulaa potemaan, vaikkei sitä nyt ollukaan. Sen sijaan tuli ajettua joku 4h/40km siirtymineen. 
-HC:lle, joka palautti väsyneen kuskin kotio
-HC:lle hyvästä lenkistä
-Ajoseuralle melkein korkealaatuisista jutuista
-Munkkikosken tädille, jonka pullat tiesi paikkansa. 
-Vaimolle, joka antoi iltapäivän vapaaksi ja teki vielä lihakastikkeen odottamaan

----------


## zipo

Häh mikä tunneliajo?Oliko tää mettää vai joku kultuurikierros?

----------


## HC Andersen

Me oltiin ihan umpitunnelissa... 
Ekaks ajettiin tuo uusi bussitunneli joka menee Munqqikselta Paloheinään (siellä kun oli avoimet ovet) sitten ajettiin enimmäkseen metsässä, muutaman kerran jouduttiin ulkoilureitille.

----------


## JaSa

> Mää olen vähän haaveillut, että joku järkkäis tuollaisen "Hyvinkäältä Salpausselkää koilliseen" -retken... seuraavalle lähden peesaamaan



Ens viikonloppuna olis aikaa läskitellä ko. retkue uuvelleen. Oliskos lauvantaina lähtijöitä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en ainakaan pääse ens lauantaina.

----------


## zipo

OK, mä peljästyin että joku supersetti jäi väliin.
Kafehavis oli auki ja meitsin mentaalisinkula retkelle sopiva eteläinen kääntöpiste.
Kotimatkalla:Korson xcradan droppipaikka tehty ajamattomaksi:alastuloon oli laitettu kivenmurikoita ristiinrastiin.
Bongasin pari 29" kuskia ja toisella oli tullut rengasrikko xcradalla ajaessa jokin aika sitten kun nasta (sellanen joka laitetiin skolessa maikan tuolille) oli puhkonut ilmat renkulasta.

----------


## Ketkuilija

Kiitokset sälleille pyörittelyistä. Jouduin liukenee paikalta majalta ja kahvittelut jäi välistä kun kello olikin mennyt liian nopeasti ja lapsenvahti/lentokenttäkuskinakki kutsui.
Muutamia uusia polkuja - kiitos oppaille. Ja taitavempien seurassa ku ajaa ni oppii itsekin.

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojalla keskiviikkona 17:30 lenkkiä tarjolla, lähtö meiltä.

----------


## marco1

Kävellen kävin kattelemassa vähän aikaisemmin, aamupäivän bmxit hyydytti kovimmat ajohalut. Iso oli tunnelibaana ja hirmuisest on metsää kadonnut sieltä läntisen suuaukon tienoilta mutta 5000 ihmistähän sinne pitäisi majoittua lähivuosina.

----------


## SimmiS

> Syväojalla keskiviikkona 17:30 lenkkiä tarjolla, lähtö meiltä.



Hyvinkäältä asti tullaan kattoon maisemia.

----------


## Ketkuilija

> Syväojalla keskiviikkona 17:30 lenkkiä tarjolla, lähtö meiltä.



Näillä näkymin liittymässä seuraanne (tunkkaan sen otb-mäen tällä kertaa).

----------


## tee_pu

Riippuu aamun säädöistä ehtiikö illaksi mukaan. Erittäin suurella vauksella voisin harkita mukaan tuloa. Hihkun tarkempia tietoja mikäli olen tulossa...

----------


## mutanaama

Etkä tunkkaa, se ajetaan ylös  :Hymy:

----------


## mursuherra

"Syväojalla keskiviikkona 17:30 lenkkiä tarjolla, lähtö meiltä."

No kun lauantaina tätä ruinasin niin täytyy yrittää ehtiä.  Mitenkäs mä löydän meille?

----------


## mutanaama

Hää ottaa ja ajaa Sompiontie 13 pihalle, keltainen puinen ok-talo, kaupunki on yllättäin vantaa.

----------


## mursuherra

Tää kiittää!

----------


## Shimaani

Nyt epäilen paikalle ehtimistäni mutta huomenissahan tuo selviää. Vankka ehkä...

----------


## zipo

Jaahas siis tarvitaan 1 keravalainen ja 1 korsolainen paikkaamaan Shimun mahdollinen raincheck.
Parkkipaikka Transistorille?

----------


## marco1

Gorfasieni, ei vielä huomenna ajokunnossa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Parkkipaikka Transistorille?



Sompiontiellä on tilaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, kyllä sinne aina pari autoo mahtuu.

----------


## mxv

Pakkohan se on lähteä mukaan kun kerrankin sopii kalenteriin ja on näin hienot kelitkin.

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojan aarniometsän hyvä puoli on se, etti koskaan ole yli kahden kilsan päässä lähtöpaikasta.

----------


## tee_pu

Juu ei kykene paikalle liikaa säätöö. Jos toinen kertai onnistuisi paremmin  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

kiitos kaikille, siitähän tuli ihan kunnonkokoinen lössi, kun yhdeksän ukkoa kiemurteli pitkin syväojaa. Yksi tekninen murhe, ja sekin saatiin fiksattua kotioloissa.

----------


## SimmiS

Iso kiitos kartturille hienosta lenkistä. Sunnuntaina 9.00 lähtee makkaralenkki Tapaininlinnankoululta Hyvinkää. Käydään Kallen laavulla notskilla syömässä eväät. Matkaa kertyy n.50km.

----------


## mxv

Olipahan taas tapahtumarikas lenkki. Meno oli odotetun takkuista kun ajoi ensimmäistä kertaa metsässä läskillä koko kesänä, mutta se kammen irtoaminen kruunasi koko homman. Kiitoksia Zipolle ja HC:lle ensiavusta metsässä ja Mutikselle lopullisesta korjauksesta pajalla. Säästyin pitkältä kotimatkanylkytykseltä. Nyt oli kampi kovaa kiinni vielä kotonakin.

Pitäisi selvästi pysyä pois setälenkeiltä jos haluaa pitää kaluston ehjänä. Tuntuu että aina hajoaa jotakin. Tänä vuonna on tullut ajettua jo melkein 5 tkm eikä ole hajonnut kuin yksi tubeless-venttiili, mutta heti kun lähdet setälenkille niin ensin meinaa irrota rengas ja sen jälkeen lähtee kampi irti. Perässä seuraavan huoltoauton hankkiminen seuraavalle lenkille ei ehkä olisi mitenkään liioiteltua.

----------


## JaSa

Olipa hyvät polut - riittävästi teknisiäkin polkuja. Vielä jäi yrittämisen paikkoja seuraavaan kertaakin.
THNX

----------


## HC Andersen

Kivaa oli vaikka mun meno oli tahmeaa, ei näköjään fillari kulje metsässä jos on samana päivänä ajanut työmatkat pyörällä, rakentanut taloa sekä syönyt ainoastaa yhden leivän sekä kreikkalaisen salaatin.



SEURAAVA LENKKI PERJANTAINA MUNKKIKOSKELTA KL.19  2-3h

----------


## zipo

Pullomäki.Stna se mee ikinä ylös.Joskus ko.spotin sahaaminen hyvillä jaloilla ,pääsisi vähän pidemälle tai sitten ei???

----------


## petjala

mxv:n pitää tärvellä kalustoa arkiajossa, sit se pysyy nipussa setälenkeillä, koska ei se ny joka ajolla voi piimiä  :Hymy: 
Kiitos retkueelle seurasta. Toipilasaika jatkuu kuuman suihkun jälkeen punkassa.

----------


## petjala

Pitääks joku kerta mennä zipon edellä pullomäen päälle keittään pultsarikeittimellä pannukahvia. Saa sit ryystää koko kiulun kun polkee ylös??

----------


## zipo

Samaa reittiä kiitos.

----------


## mutanaama

Vähän mua pelotti, että meneekö Simmis ylös, mutta onneks alarinteen kivikko viskeli ukkoa suuntaan jos toiseen, ettei pääsyt flowlla kuusta kiertämään  :Hymy: 
Mutta narumäki on nyt todistettu ajettavaksi useamman kuskin voimin. Jasa ja Simmis uusimpia, Zipolle toi nyt on jo pala kakkua. Itse pääsin jyrkimmän kohdan yli, mutta sitten ei vaan jaksanut siitä loivemmasta eteenpäin, jalat ei vaan suostunu yhteistyöhön. Seuraavalla kerralla sitten.

----------


## zipo

Kuusen jälkeen ei tahdo löytyä ryyniä jaloista että pääsisi ne 2 kallioporrasta ylös.
HC:llakin tökkää samaan paikkaan.
Narumäki?Kaikkihan sen pääsi ylös,yhtään kuskia ei jäänyt matkalle.

----------


## mutanaama

Ihan totta, sanotaan sitten näin, että kolmella oli puhtaampi tekniikka kuin muilla ei ollut.

----------


## JaSa

> Kuusen jälkeen ei tahdo löytyä ryyniä ...



Tulemma illan pimennettyä ja poistamme 6en - parantaako tilannetta?

----------


## mutanaama

Ei käy, ei ei ei.

----------


## JaSa

> Ei käy, ei ei ei.



Tää nyt vaa oli heitto sarjassa jos ja jos olis siivet ... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tee_pu

Olitteko te huomen iltana ajamassa jotain jossain?

----------


## mutanaama

> ..nips jotain selittelyä...
> 
> SEURAAVA LENKKI PERJANTAINA MUNKKIKOSKELTA KL.19  2-3h

----------


## kmw

> Ens viikonloppuna olis aikaa läskitellä ko. retkue uuvelleen. Oliskos lauvantaina lähtijöitä?



Ei onnistu meikälle tänä pyhänä, pöh. Pitäkää hauskaa Salpausselällä.

----------


## sixsixone

Tää voi kans ilmestyä munkkikoskelle jos saa omat ja valojenakut ladattua ajoissa. Pitää kattoo miten yö menee kun pitäs töissä olla. Kiinan valo päähän 1600 lumenia ja ehkä stongaan voi joku tuikku löytyä. Kahtellaan...

----------


## tee_pu

Voisin koittaa osua paikalle tänä iltana.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos saan päikkärit vedettyä niin tämäkin tulee

----------


## Shimaani

Perjantain perjantain perjantai, tänäänhän on meidän seuran PK-tottisvuoro samaan aikaan kummuut Sedät ryntää mettään paistaa oravia luumeneillaan. No, ehkä joskus sit. 
Elämöinti on valintoja, toiset on parempia kuin toiset.....  *sigh*

----------


## pekoni

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/markkino.../201413748/135 jostain syystä mullakin tulee aina mutis ja satusetä mieleen  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Sex and drugs and rock'n'roll illalla?
-> New drugs + kotisoffa. Ei lähtenyt tauti ekoilla myrkyillä joten lepäillään toistaiseksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Illan lenkki sai hyvän kaliajanon aikaiseksi *krätsih!* 

Silkkaa parhautta oli Y-tien pohjoispuolen polut, en muista koska olen viimeksi siellä ajanut, varmaan keväällä, linjojen alle oli käyty harventamassa pusikkoa sekä ajamassa jollain isolla vehkeellä, päivityskeppejä oli poluilla aika paljon. Kiitos seurasta.

----------


## Shimaani

Aijjuu, unohin varoittaa. Käytiin aamuhaukuttelulla siellä sähkölinjalla ihmettelemässä aikaansaann oksia. Se koekuoppa ihmetyttää vähän enempi, mitvit se tekee keskellä sähkölinjaa?  Ne polut on aika *piip* pluikkaita myös jalankulkevalle.

----------


## sixsixone

Huippu lenkura!Uusia polkuja tuli opittua, vielä kun ne muistas sitten päivänvalossa. Itellä ei oikein ajo luistanut. Kai se menee sairasteluiden ja valvomisen piikkiin. Flätit saa lähteä ja lukkikset tilalle.kivaa oli, tää on parhautta. Kiitos äijät!

----------


## sixsixone

Ei sunnuntaiks olis mitään lepposaa ajelua+makkurinpaistoa? Esim. Tyttömäelle mistä oli joskus puhetta...

----------


## tee_pu

Pienen pieni reikähän sieltä sisurista sitten löyty. Jos ton sisurin paikkaamalla saisi edes mukaan kulkevaksi varaosaksi... Muuten kyllä ihan mukava kiemura. Loppu vaiheessa hommasta alkoi löytymään jotain pientä aavistusta miten sitä pyörää ehkä voisi ajaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos kaikille ajoseurasta, se hassu kapearenkainenkainenkin phillari saatiin onnellisesti kodin viereen.

Hmm.. Jotain vois tosiaan keksiä. Huominen on ajokieltoa, mut suntaaki saattais käydä.

----------


## sixsixone

^ Siinä tyttömäen vieressä on kuulemma myös poikamäki. Törmäsin  vanhaan mummelliin siellä kun olin salaa testailemasssa uutta läskipöörää. Ihmetteli kanssa että ompas leveet renkaatja turisi niitä näitä.

----------


## Shimaani

Käytiin aamupimeällä haukun kera paksuttelemassa ne altaanympärystän ja Ü-tien pohjoispuolen polut läpi ja se sähkölinjan alunen on aika stn liukas jopa takaNatelle. EtuBud kyllä meni ihan suoraan, outoa. Kovin vähän siellä näkyi leveitä renkaanjälkiä...?
Valkoinen koira muuttui hassunhajuiseksi mutamonsteriksi :-D
Sunnuntaina aikataulussa tilaa vasta illansuussa, maanantaina vapaa päivä eli virka-aikaankin pääsis polkuille.

----------


## sixsixone

Noniin, vaihdoin muklukkiin Answerin stongan ja 50mm kannattimen. Parkkipaikkatestin perusteella tuntuu ihan jees. 

Oliko huomenna ajamaan lähtiöitä?Mulle käy melkeen kaikki ja missä vaan..

----------


## slow

Manantaina voisi olla lievä mahdollisuus päiväretkeen. Onko Shimaanilla joku suunnitelma?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä olen ainakin aamupäivän ihan vaan töissä. iltasella pääsis varmaan ajelemaan.

----------


## sixsixone

Lähen su klo15.00 petikon ulkoilualueen parkkikselta pyörimään petikko-keimola akselille. Varmaan 2-3h.Sellasta sunnuntai ajoa. Saa liittyä seuraan jos jotain kiinnostaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Yritän olla paikalla, jos saan vaan hommat valmiiksi. Kuulemma syksyllä on jotain hommia pihalla??? Kuoleehan noi kasvit kumminkin.

----------


## sixsixone

> Yritän olla paikalla, jos saan vaan hommat valmiiksi. Kuulemma syksyllä on jotain hommia pihalla??? Kuoleehan noi kasvit kumminkin.



Pakkaanko reppuun hiiligrillin,makkurit jajaja?

----------


## mtok77

> Lähen su klo15.00 petikon ulkoilualueen parkkikselta pyörimään petikko-keimola akselille. Varmaan 2-3h.Sellasta sunnuntai ajoa. Saa liittyä seuraan jos jotain kiinnostaa.



Mä tuun messiin

----------


## mutanaama

> Pakkaanko reppuun hiiligrillin,makkurit jajaja?



Prhana, mulla ei oo aikaa ku muutama tunti, mutta kai siinä nyt ehtii yhet makkarat laittaa. Eli messissä

----------


## sixsixone

Selkis, tämä selvä

----------


## slow

> .... maanantaina vapaa päivä eli virka-aikaankin pääsis polkuille.



Juu, tähän viestiin vaan tartuin kun sattui itselle viikkovapaa maanantaille. Katsellaan.

----------


## Shimaani

> Muanantaina voisi olla lievä mahdollisuus päiväretkeen. Onko Shimaanilla joku suunnitelma?



Mulla mtn plääniä ole. Katotaan ny aluks mihin aikaan herään, juoksutan haukun ja miltä päivän keli näyttää. Sitä saattaa jopa joutua etelä-Hämeen järviylängölle tai sit ihan vaan lähipolkuja nuuhistelemaan, fiilispohjalta meinaan mennä.

----------


## PaH



----------


## HC Andersen

Hyvin jaksoin lähes 5 tuntia Pahiksen parhautta suklaapatukalla ja puolikkaalla kävyllä.

----------


## mutanaama

> Lähen su klo15.00 petikon ulkoilualueen parkkikselta pyörimään petikko-keimola akselille. Varmaan 2-3h.Sellasta sunnuntai ajoa. Saa liittyä seuraan jos jotain kiinnostaa.



Olipas taas hyvin vietetty sunnuntai, kuusi meitä läksi petikosta kohti ääretöntä ja sen yli, yllättäin sama määrä oli lenkin lopussakin. Reissu kesti himasta himaan noin 3,5h.
Alkumatkasta käärme puras kokematonta muklukkia mutta vaihtotalous toimi: Sisurista vaihtoineen sai oluen ja makkaraa. Koin jääneeni voitolle  :Hymy:  Petjalan pystysuoran kivinousun uskalsin ekaa kertaa ajaa alas, taatusti hitaammin ja rumemmin kuin kukaan ihmiskunnan historiassa, mut tulin kummiskin. Mtok tuli kanssa, mutta selkä edellä, mitäs lähti alhaalta ylöspäin. Muuten matka tais olla täynnä onnistumisia, makkara ainakin oli läpeensä kypsä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä vähän arvoin että olisin tullut jatkamaan Petikkoon mutta kuten Pahiksen kuvasta näkyy niin tankkaus aamuretkellä oli hieman huono.

----------


## mtok77

Kiitokset taas kerran sedille ajoseurasta. Mukava lenkki oli ja makkara maistui. 

Ja alas tultiin tosiaan takaperin,  tekniikassa vielä hiomista.. 

Junnukin oli kuulemma tyytyväinen lenkkiin

----------


## sixsixone

Jees,tattis kaikille mukana olleille ajoseurasta.
Taas löyty uusia pätkiä mistä en ollut ajanut. Pyörän säädöt rupee pikkuhiljaa menemään parempaan suuntaan. 
Iso kiitos mutikselle pikahuollosta ja sisurista!
Leikki olis muuten loppunut lyhyeen. Saat toki sisurin tilalle kun seuraavaks nähään.
Täytyy näköjään ostaa noita repullinen varastoon.

----------


## slow

Jepujee, huomenna juostaankin sitten virastokierros joten pyöräily jää hyötyliikunnan tasolle. 
Viikolla joku ilta jotakin?

----------


## zipo

> Mtok tuli kanssa, mutta selkä edellä, mitäs lähti alhaalta ylöspäin.



Oliko liukkaat kengänpohjat vai alkoiko keulimaan yli siitä kinkaman päältä?Jotain 5 vuotta sitten hurautin Hecklerillä ekan kerran ylös eikä sen jälkeen siitä tietääkseni kukaan takaperin volttia ole heittänyt.
Eikä tietenkään kuvaa?
Yritettikö sitä nuotilaavun kallion "kurua" ajaa alas sekä ylös?
@PaH.29" keula löysi paikansa.Cash OK?

----------


## mutanaama

Ei käyty sen kaltsin päällä ollenkaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Otetaans uusiksi viimeviikkoinen, sopisko lähtö kello 12:00, pääsis vielä valosalla himaan, mut ehtis aamusta koiran kusettaa. Eli lähtö Petikon urheilpuiston parkkikselta.

----------


## Shimaani

Mikänä päivä viikosta?

----------


## mutanaama

No sit vaikka lauantaina.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä pääsen vasta lauantaina pimeän aikaan metsään, sunnuntaina tod. näk. duunia. Perjantai ilta vahva ehkä.

----------


## sixsixone

^^^Lauantai hyrräily kuullostaa hyvältä. Saatan tulla mukaan jos toi lentsu  alkas lääkkeillä selättymään.

----------


## petjala

Toi huominen puolpäivä lepikossa vai kepikossa viel voimissaan?? Vai pitäskö tässä sit sumfatirallallaa saunaan mentyä?

----------


## zipo

kuuklasin osoitetta ei löytynyt kuin tällästä:
*MURHA.INFO • katso viestiketjua - Vaimo ampui miehensä Vantaan ...*

murha.info › ... › Henkirikokset kotimaaTranslate this page
Jun 21, 2010 - 15 posts - ‎13 authors
Perheenisä oli lähtenyt sovittuun tapaamiseen lauantai-iltana, ja hänet löydettiin seruaavana aamuna _Petikon_ urheilupuistosta ammuttuna.

----------


## petjala

Justjust, rupee arveluttamaan (vaikken todistettavasti oo saanutkaan).
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...379431&lang=fi

----------


## mutanaama

Nonni. siis huomenna kello 12:00 petikon urheilukentän parkkiksella. Jos ei löydä perille käydään ottamassa eksyneet lampaat kyytiin petikon aapeeseeltä. Juuan kaffet samalla ja vittuillaan rekkakuskeille.

----------


## petjala

***** mä osaa pieniä kuvia ni en viittiny ruudun kokoista karttaa tähän, lie ollu tuo mun linkki sinne kohteeseen oikein? Ja millä tohon linkin masentavan hieroglyfin tilalle saa jonkun ketterän sutkausken näkymään. 
(teknourpo kiinnittelee täällä jekkulankaa viilipurkkien välille, ni voi leikkii daamin kaa sisäpuhelinta. PFFFTHH)

Emäkätevä foorumisofta muuten: muuttaa karkeat genitaalinimitykset automaatisesti loistoarvosteluiksi. Kiva huomautus kielenkäyttöni kaunistamisesta  :Nolous:

----------


## kmw

Petikko olisi oikein hjuva, mutku mää taas sitä iänikuista neulaspolkua. VPCX kiertelee Melkutinta + muutamaa muuta lämpärettä Lopella.

Söndaagina ehkä Kontulaan seuraamaan kuinka ne oikeat syklotinkisakuskit ajelee.


@petjala

1. kopioi linkki
2. kirjoita voorumille hauska savosutkaus
3."maalaa" se sutkaus siniseksi
4. vastauskentän yläp. 5. oikealta kuvaketta pitää osata tökätä
5. ruudulle ilmestyvään pumpsisikkunaan pasteeraat sen linkin ja klikkaat ok.

pitäisi onnistua.

----------


## sixsixone

Mä vielä arvon lähteäkkö vai eikö... Sen verta lääketokkurassa ettei edes kalia maistu.Ehkä sitä pystyy letkan hännille tulla roikkumaan kun ei kiinnosta soffalla enään makailla.

----------


## petjala

> ... ... Juuan kaffet samalla ja vittuillaan rekkakuskeille.



Toivalan Essolle tuli aamuyöstä rahtari hirrmuiset pussit silmien alla. Herra näytti kaikinpuolin kamalalta ja ja ryytyneeltä, joten kassalikka tarjoamaan syötäviä: "Päevän pannu?" Tähän rahtari lausui voipuneena: "Ja sen piälle koko yön ajana."

Dänks kmw:lle riittävän yksikertaisista ohjeista. Luikahdan salaharjoittelutopikkiin.

----------


## petjala

Zipo soittaa mulle sit aamusta vaikka kyn-piltä , jos kaipaa kyydin tonne periferiaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää siirtyy ihan polkemisvoimin täältä sinne.

----------


## zipo

@petjala.Ehdin houkutella kotikylältä täpäri/autokuskin mukaan jo eilen.Siirtymä on siis jo hallinnassa.
Saatama ilmestyä ihmettelemään suorituksia.
@mutis.Muistelen nähneeni sinistä heijaistinteippiä BG:n peltivanteissa?
Jos on jäänyt hyllyyn niin kelpaisi tänne sävyvarauksella.(värikoodausta isoon trekkiin)

----------


## Bässi

Tekis mieli lähtee Hoorekiin, melkeen kuin kotipaikka.
montako tuntia on tarkotus ajella?

----------


## Shimaani

Paksuttimen takajarrutin on edelleen korjaamatta vaikka se jo eilen porsi. Tuskin ehdin puolenpäivän lähtöön kun on vähän *piip*sti muutakin touhuttavaa mut mikäänhän ei oo aina mahdotonta.

----------


## mutanaama

> @petjala.Ehdin houkutella kotikylältä täpäri/autokuskin mukaan jo eilen.Siirtymä on siis jo hallinnassa.
> Saatama ilmestyä ihmettelemään suorituksia.
> @mutis.Muistelen nähneeni sinistä heijaistinteippiä BG:n peltivanteissa?
> Jos on jäänyt hyllyyn niin kelpaisi tänne sävyvarauksella.(värikoodausta isoon trekkiin)



Kysäse Shimulta, mulla sitä on vaan pikkanen pätkä, josta ei tuu ku kiukkuseksi

----------


## zipo

ota mukaan vihanen pätkä niin tsekkaan sävyn.

----------


## sixsixone

Eipä pöllömmin vietetty lauantai iltapäivä.Hyvät polkusetit+kikkailut.Endomorffi toimi takana hyvin kun muistaa kalliolla pitää perseen penkissä.Ohjaamon säädöt taas vähän parempaan suuntaan,ei kai sitä Roomaakaan päivässä rakennettu...Kiitos ajoseurasta koko poppoolle!Kivvaa oli

----------


## HC Andersen

Jos sinistä tarvii niin mulla taitaa olla puoli neliötä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Endomorffi toimi takana hyvin kun muistaa kalliolla pitää perseen penkissä.




Vielä kun kuvio kuluu auki niin pito paranee.

----------


## mutanaama

No hyvä nyt lukee, mä olin jo pakkaamassa tohon aikaan. Mut kiitos taas kaikille seurasta, jalat on vähän väsyneet, mutta siihen nähden mitkä oli ensifiilikset, niin hetkittäin melkein kulki.

----------


## sixsixone

> Vielä kun kuvio kuluu auki niin pito paranee.



Jep, niin mä aattelinkin että vaatii sisäänajoa renkaat.Mittasin paineen lenkin jälkeen niin 0,50 bar oli.Kai sitä vois vieläkin varmaan tiputtaa... endo/Larry toimi tän päivän olosuhteissa hyvin.

----------


## zipo

Ohjaamon hakemista myös täällä,tämänpäivisellä lenkillä veivasin 2 kertaa setuppia.
Eipä osunut  stonga/stemmi optimiin koska kinkama jäi nousematta tai sitten loppui usko ja koordinaatio.Renkaiden piikkiin ei voi laittaa failausta.
2 do listaan:Harjoiteltava rytmitystä.
Eturatas häikkä selvisi himassa.Mummisvaihteen 26 rattaasta piiki vääntynyt ja RF:n korotuspala murtunut.32 säilyi priimana.
Vaihdoin uuden 24 rattaan ja korotuspalan sekä uudet ruuvit pska torxien tilalle.Hyvin workkii.
@HC. Sininen kelpaa.Pidä tallessa,noudan sen jollain yhteislenkillä.

----------


## Bässi

Juupas, kiitos letkeestä meiningistä. Ei tullu mokailtua kun oli niin ujo olo

----------


## petjala

^ei niin ujo kuitenkaan, jottet ois vapautuneesti nauranu sille oranssikypäräiselle nuijalle, joka ihan väkisin keuli ittensä katolleen, kun loppu taidot kallionkyljen mopospoorinousussa. 

Kiitos kaikille pörhelöille tämänkin päivän ulkoiluannoksesta.
@zipo: Rytmitys on kyllä monin paikoin ratkaisevassa asemassa. Jos on kamalasti tohinaa ja voimaa ilman järkee ja tarkkuutta, saa kuusenkävynkin tuntumaan maailmanluokan ansalta, josta ei horjumatta yli mennä. (yläasteen musiikkitunnin traumoja: jalka-käsi-jalka-käsi, ja haitsu mukaan, jalka-käsi-jne)

----------


## Marsusram

> Olisko täällä esim. PaHilla tai kmw:llä (tai Kapu? Tapio H? jos lukevat tätä?) tietoa kun tästä alkaen tuo polku luoteeseen kohti Koskelan tilaa on ajokelvoton hakkuiden, mätästyksen & uusien taimien takia... niin että oliko tuossa joku etelämpänä joku haara joka menisi tuosta Tytinmäen reunaa R2000:lle? Oliko tuolla suon keskellä joku polkuristeys vai muistanks ihan väärin.
> 
> Jossain muistelen jonkun puhuneen tuosta Tytinmäestä jotain, että jotenkin liittyis jonkun asian kiertämiseen. Olisko liittynyt mtbcf:n jonkun ajon reittispekuun tai jotain



Tytinsuon puoli tuli tsekattua. Heikkoja könypolkuja löytysi. 
Lähdin R2000lta jo Kuikunlammen pohjoispuolista notkoa, mutta siellä oli puuta poikittain.
Sitten tuli vahvempaa uraa vastaan, kenties pohjoisesta R2000 varresta tulee riistanruokintapaikalle. 
Siitä meni ura Tytinsuolla kartassa näkyvälle kiven läheltä vinosti ylös nousten kumpareen yläpuolelle ja pudottaen alas satulanotkoon.
Sieltä meni ura suon laitaa (suolle menevä näytti tyssäävän), mutta menin heikkoa uraa eteläpuolella nousevan jyrkänteen alta polulle.

----------


## Pastu

Myöhäisheränneet kiitokset eilisestä! Kumman kivaa tuolla Hoorekin nurkilla on ja jäihän sinne se nyppylä mieltä kaivelemaan. Pakkohan se on sinne uudestaan suunnistaa lähiaikoina...

----------


## sixsixone

Käytiin MTOK:n kanssa ajamassa valoilla paloheinä-silvola polkusia n. pari tuntia.mj-880 valaisin tuntus toimivan kypärässä paremmin kuin stongassa koska varsin suppea valokeila.

----------


## JackOja

> Tytinsuon puoli tuli tsekattua. Heikkoja könypolkuja löytysi....



No hitto, jotain pitäisi kehitellä tuon kadonneen yhteyden tilalle. Tulisihan noista könypoluistakin jotakin kun olisi käyttäjiä.

----------


## kmw

Trail bliss. Melkein 5h Epun perässä Hikiältä lounaaseen. Rutikan hoodeilla käännös takaisin. Aurinko paistoi, syksyn kauneus kauneimmillaan ja polut silkkaa parhautta. Eeppisromantillinen retki!

----------


## sixsixone

Minkä kokoisia jarrulevyjä ootte käyttänyt Shimanon jarruissa läskeissä?Crc:llä olis asialliseen hintaan jarrusettejä mutta eteen 180mm levyä 6-pulttikiinnityksellä ei ollut mitään vaihtoehtoa saatavilla.203mm ja 160mm levyt ja adapterit olis vaihtoehtona.

----------


## HC Andersen

71kg massalle on riittänyt 160mm läskissä, noin niiqu mun mielestä.

----------


## sixsixone

^Oukki doukki,dänx.Polttelis painaa tilaa nappulaa..

----------


## mutanaama

Kai se nyt teille riittää, kun jätkät vaan menee eikä jarruttele. Toisin se on  mulla, kun ylämäet tunkataan ja alamäet mennään jarrut pohjassa. Tai tunkataan.

Mistä tulikin mieleen perjantai-illan työviikon päättäjäislenkki. Mentäiskö tällä kertaa petikkoon pimeällä, lähtö 18:30 petikon urheilupuiston parkkikselta.

----------


## sixsixone

> Kai se nyt teille riittää, kun jätkät vaan menee eikä jarruttele. Toisin se on  mulla, kun ylämäet tunkataan ja alamäet mennään jarrut pohjassa. Tai tunkataan.
> 
> Mistä tulikin mieleen perjantai-illan työviikon päättäjäislenkki. Mentäiskö tällä kertaa petikkoon pimeällä, lähtö 18:30 petikon urheilupuiston parkkikselta.



Kuullostaa houkuttelevalta toi pimeelenkki. 
Oon luvannu maalata tytön huoneen niin aika tiukille menee varmaan. Käviskö yhtään myöhemmin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulle sopii 18.30 ja myös myöhemmin, ihan up yours.

----------


## sixsixone

Mulle passais 19.30. 
Kuis mutikselle?

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, sopii

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko se mun vuoro tuoda bisset?

----------


## Shimaani

Koirakoulukenttävuoro @ Talinhujppu loppuu 1900 jtn ei ehdi edes 1930 lähtöön. Tosin, ei tällä kintulla muutenkaan vähään aikaan poljeta kuin rauhallisesti koiraa juoksuttaen. Muistasinkohan mää penkoa tuota jakkaraosastoa herra Süväojaa varten...?

----------


## sixsixone

> Juu, sopii



Hyvä homma, 19.30 sovittu! 
Pärjäiskö siellä vielä sortseilla

----------


## mutanaama

Pärjää ilman muuta, laittaa vaan jotain sopivaa alle, vaikka toppahaalarin.  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Hubaa perjantaikikkailua.Tattis äijät seurasta ja HC:lle kuntojuomasta Cheers!

----------


## HC Andersen

Perjantai illat on parhautta!

----------


## sixsixone

^Onnistuko fiilistelykuvat?

----------


## sixsixone

> ^^Onnistuko fiilistelykuvat?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Me käytiin hiljentymässä pimeässä metsässä Jampan muistoksi... R.I.P

----------


## mutanaama

> Perjantai illat on parhautta!



Juu, mikä duuni????

----------


## HC Andersen

> Juu, mikä duuni????



Velat muuttuu saataviksi

----------


## sixsixone

Piti käydä Pirkan kanssa vielä fiilistelemässä hoorekin kikkakallioilla.Vaihdoin 35mm stemmin 50mm tilalle.Ohjaamo tuntus toimivan hyvin tolla lyhkäsemmällä.Loistava keli

----------


## Shimaani

Loistopäivä metsästää reilu kolme litraa jäisiä suppiksia con haukku und puolitoista jalkaa.  Onnistuin aamusella teippaamaan kintun liki toimivax, woo hoo!
Häätyy olla tyytyväinen siihen mitä on eikä turhaan haikailla jtn muuuuuta.

Koskahan sen OG stongan kiinnisaislaitettua......

----------


## HC Andersen

661:llä on näköjään ollu hyvä fiilis *peukku*

Mynämäen kalliobaanat oli ihan parhautta, lisätään ehdottomasti ens vuoden redukalenteriin.

----------


## JKK

Hyppään vauhdissa ketjuun mukaan. Sain Siltamäen Mäkkärillä vinkin sukkisporukalta, että täältä voisi löytyä Itä-Helsingin suunnalla liikkuvia paksupyöräilijöitä? Vähän noi reitit hakusessa, Kivikossa löytyy jotain lyhyttä polkua, mutta kai tässä ilmansuunnassa muutakin löytyy? Niin hattua pitää nostaa niille neljälle jotka aamupäivän kaatosateessa maantielle lähti.
Tekniikka on huono johtuen hemmetin pitkästä tauosta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä Itä-Helsingissä ajellaan aina välillä, enimmäkseen ajellaan keskuspuistossa, mutta voisin vaikka tulla joku ilta sinne itään ajamaan.

----------


## JKK

> Kyllä Itä-Helsingissä ajellaan aina välillä, enimmäkseen ajellaan keskuspuistossa, mutta voisin vaikka tulla joku ilta sinne itään ajamaan.



Sehän olisi mukavaa. Valo pitää vielä hommata. Kai se on Wilma hommattava.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Sehän olisi mukavaa. Valo pitää vielä hommata. Kai se on Wilma hommattava.



Joo, jos on paljon ylimääräistä rahaa niin miksi ei... Mulla on Magicshinen lamppuja käytössä, hinta/laatu suhde on ok, XXL myy erittäin hyvään hintaan.

----------


## zipo

Lupinelle vaihtoehto:http://www.crgmoto.co.uk/mountain-bike-lights-26-c.asp
X2 käytössä ja XS tilattu 7.10 eikä vieläkään ole tullut perille.CRG .ltä kestää aina toimitukset ihmeen pitkään.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mulla on ainoana valona kypärässä  x1 eikä sekään ole päällä koskaan täydellä teholla. Backupina normifikkari repussa.

----------


## sixsixone

Olisko perjantaille jotain kikkailua tai vastaavaa iltaselle?Illalla olis kalenterissa vapaata.

----------


## mutanaama

Ilta sopii hyvin. Kiinnostaako ajelu syväojalla kello 18:00 jälkeen.

----------


## sixsixone

Joo toki voin tulla välillä sinnepäin kans.mun autossa pääsee länsi-vantaalta jos joku haluu sieltä suunnilta tulla kyydissä...

----------


## HC Andersen

Perjantaille *kops*

----------


## sixsixone

> Ilta sopii hyvin. Kiinnostaako ajelu syväojalla kello 18:00 jälkeen.



Missä myö nähhään?

Mä voin tälläkertaa ottaa baarikaapin
Reppuun!

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Kiinnostaako ajelu syväojalla kello 18:00 jälkeen.



Kiinnostaajuu mut kalenteri on perjantai-iltain osalta täynnä koiratreeniä koko loppuvuoden.

----------


## mutanaama

Osoite on sompiontie 13 vantaa

----------


## mutanaama

hmm.. tajuskohan varmasti kukaan, että tänään ???

----------


## sixsixone

> hmm.. tajuskohan varmasti kukaan, että tänään ???



Mä oon luullu että puhutaan perjantailenkurasta

----------


## Shimaani

Eihän tänään ole perjantai?

----------


## mutanaama

Nou hätä, tää sopi mulle paremmin, sain testattua satuloita ihan rauhassa. Juuei brooks ja mun hanuri/ajotyyli nyt vaan sovi. Sain samalla merkattua yhden uuden polunkin niin, että löytyy uudelleen  :Leveä hymy: . Mut pidetään kiinni tuosta perjantaista, ja mä hoidan tällä kertaa oluttarjoilun. Asiasta ei neuvotella.

----------


## Shimaani

Siis tälle ei olutta perjantaina... :-D

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai mutis pistää bisset.... taitaa joutua ajamaan siirtymät pyörällä :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Suosittelen samaa 661:lle  :Hymy: . Siirtymä keimolan kautta on oikeesti ihan mukava, ajanhan mäkin sen 90% lenkeistä.

----------


## sixsixone

Voishan sitä siirtymät ajaa läskillä jos HC lähtee oppaaksi.En muuten löydä välttämättä valosaan aikaan perille

----------


## HC Andersen

Sovitaan treffit sitten vaikka Petikon ABC:lle

----------


## sixsixone

^Jep, passaa. Monelta?

----------


## HC Andersen

Jos Perjantai startti oli mutikselta kl. 18 niin silloin vois treffata kl.17.15

----------


## sixsixone

^Tämä sopii hyvin.Tulen siihen ABC:lle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Banjomaan MetsäKeijolle kiitos, metsän antimet oli hyvät ja runsaat.

----------


## sixsixone

Kovalevyn resetointi työviikon jälkeen onnistunut.Syväojan maastot oli mukava kokemus arteenetsintöineen.Iso kiitos mutikselle opastuksesta ja nestetasapainon huolehtimisesta!Tää on sitä parhautta! Cheers!

42km tuli siirtymien kanssa mittariin.

----------


## mutanaama

Jag Tackar och påckar, vaimo, tai siis se nainien kun täällä asuu väitti että olen humalssa. Hassu väärinkäsitys väitän ma.

----------


## marco1

Kas, pitäis jaksaa vissin ajaa siirtymät pyörällä jotta pääsisi tunnelmaan.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi mahoton. Mutis täällä juottaa kanssa pyöräilijöitä tajunnan rajamaille. Hivenen arveluttavaa toimintaa banjolaakson seudulla. :Cool: 

 Minä olen viimeksi pyöräillyt viisi viikkoa sitten sukkikset jalassa keskiuudenmaan turneen. Sen jälkeen meni kylpyhuone remonttiin, joilloin sekä kropan että pyykin pesu meni niin hankalaksi, että hikiliikunta piti laittaa telakalle. Ensi viikolla näyttää remontti valmistuvan, joten ensin kuurataan asunto remonttipölystä ja sitten viikonloppuna on mahdollista päästä taas satulan (pyörä) päälle. Tein jo tässä remontti kärvistelyssä uuden vuoden lupauksen kuntoilun suhteen, muttei siitä sen enempää, ettei tarvitse mämmin tapaista tuotetta makustella.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Polte on kyllä kova päästä taas metsään Fattyn kanssa, kun tulee olemaan viimeinen puolivuotinen sen kera. Siirtyminen saksalaisen postimyyntifirman tuotteiden käyttäjäksi on jo alkanut, kun ensimmäinen kippurasarvinen on jo meidän olohuoneeseen muuttanut ja toinen läskimpi on tilausputken alussa.

----------


## marco1

^RAIB -malli selvästi käytössä?

(Redundant Array of Inexpensive Bikes)

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää mistään malleista tiedä mitään. Mutta kun lähes ultegra-osien, kiekkojen/kumien, satulan/tolpan hinnalla saa koko pyörän, joka pitäisi olla vieläpä hyvä, niin pakkohan sellainen rennon leppoisan ajoasennon maantie kiituri oli hankkia ensi suveksi.

----------


## zipo

> sellainen rennon leppoisan ajoasennon maantie kiituri



Mulla on ollut 2 lenkkiä 90mm stemmi Farleyssä juuri kyseisestä syystä.Tuuli hulmuaa parrassa ja kaljut kohdat jäätyy daijussa.
Mitens kilot?Joko  on saibansyömislupaus julkaistu tavoitteisiin pääsyn motivoimiseksi?
Brantti on kai häipäsyt muihin hommiin ja onnin salassa pidetty muovirunko julkaistaan vissiin ihan piakkoin?
Sää oon tietty jonkun Rotkon buukannut?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Koti infrasta johtuen kilot eivät nyt ihan ole siellä missä pitäisi, mutta kohta on, kun kylppärin saa taas käyttöön. Meniköhän Brantilla ja omistajalla sukset ristiin. En jaksanut odottaa Onniwannin muoviläskiä, joten panin tilaukseen halvimman Rotkon muoviläskin ja päivitän siihen sitten Shimanon slx tasoiset 11 speed vaihdepalikat kun niitä saa ja eteen e13 28 hampainen ratas. Rotko on kotona ennen Jussia ja siihen asti mennään Fattyllä onnellisena.

Ps. Tulen vielä kuluvan vuoden puolella vanhaan kotikaupunkiin (79-00) porukkalenkille, kunhan ensin haen vähän tatsia maastoajosta yksikseni.

----------


## apa

näin pääsi käymään

----------


## zipo

Komee väri,vanhasta runkorikkosesta mooniksesta  kuvaa?

----------


## sixsixone

Mites jo tavaksi muodostunut perjantaihyrräily+beer?Hoorekki?mulle kävis vaik 18.00

----------


## mutanaama

Lähtö sitten petikon urheilupuiston parkkikselta, sopisko 18:30.

----------


## sixsixone

Mulle passaa 1830. Mää hoidan juomat.

----------


## apa



----------


## apa

Tuohon konan kuvaan palaten ja niihin maisemiin. Jos joku ilolan huudeilla pyörivä tunnistaa paikan niin kerronpa että kuvaajan takana on tai siis oli hyviä polkuja, mutta konaa kuvaillessa pari metsätuholaista suurineen terineen pistivät metsää matalaksi oikein kunnolla. Kaikki polut ovat pöllien peitossa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulle sopii perjantaina semmonen tunti puolitoista... koirien hoito vuoro nääs.

----------


## zipo

> Kaikki polut ovat pöllien peitossa.



Prkl.Jotenkin saattoi arvata että motot liikkuu lähimetsissä kun ne ovat saaneet kasvaa rauhassa sen 20 vuotta,Sadonkorjuu....
Oliko joku jättidroppi missä napsahti runko?Yleensä etukolmiot repeää ohjainlaakerin seutuvilta tai keskiön hitsisaumojen vierestä.
Olkoon Kona kestävämpi ja nopeempi.

----------


## apa

Ei ollut jättidroppi, eikä vauhtiakaan sen kummenmin. Monttuun törmäsi,mutta hiekkaa oli ja kaikkee pehmeää. En uskonut silmiäni ku rungon näin, että miten voi nyt tässä mennä ku pahempaakin kokenut =) Oli mulla kona kiikarissa ja melkein olin aamulla konaa lähdössä ostamaan.Kuitenkin päätin vielä miettiä ja käydä mondrakerin kanssa ajelulla. Näitä on maailmalla mennyt samanlain. Ja ovat siten noihin uusiin tehneet poikkituen tuohon heikkoon kohtaan. Kona kulkee ja on vetreä kuin sedät metsäpolulla.

----------


## Marsusram

> Prkl.Jotenkin saattoi arvata että motot liikkuu lähimetsissä kun ne ovat saaneet kasvaa rauhassa sen 20 vuotta,Sadonkorjuu....



Tai sitten Laurentiuksenkujaa alkavat asuttaa. R.I.P. hyvä mäki.
http://kartta.vantaa.fi/?setlanguage...rtta_gd2&o=100
Ikävä kun tuon puolen reitit katoaa, Isoniitun kautta on liian märkää.

Konalliselle onnea matkaan. Nael kummi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onnea apan uudelle konalle, hieno on!

----------


## petjala

> Tuohon konan kuvaan palaten ja niihin maisemiin. Jos joku ilolan huudeilla pyörivä tunnistaa paikan niin kerronpa että kuvaajan takana on tai siis oli hyviä polkuja, mutta konaa kuvaillessa pari metsätuholaista suurineen terineen pistivät metsää matalaksi oikein kunnolla. Kaikki polut ovat pöllien peitossa.



Noista lääneistähän oli joskus aiemmin nettikysely, jossa udeltiin jotenkin "kummoisenkas ihanan hakkuuaukon haluaisit pelottavan ryteikön tilalle?" Vastauksessani myötäilin omistajan oikeudesta hoitaa omaisuuttaa eli harvennushakata talousmetsää paremman kasvun toivossa. Heitin pöydälle myös vision harventamisesta moottorisahalla ja hevosella kuskaamisesta (tai moottorikelkalla/mönkijällä tms.), jolloin metsän virkistyskäytön jatkaminen olisi jotenkin kauniimmalla tasolla.  :Irvistys:  Ei siis vielä aika kypsä laittaa jätkää ulkotöihin sieltä kaatokoneen hytistä. Neljään eri vaiheeseen ja lohkoon oli muistaakseni jaettu tuo rankomisrojekti, eli mylläkkää riittää lähiaikoina Kulomäki-Jussla-Ilola-Asola-Peijas -ringin sisällä. ***** ostan mopon ja meen polttaa kumiva kirkkoin pihoihin sunnuntaiaamupäivisin, seurakunnat noi maa-alueet muistini mukaan omistaa.

Apa oli kuiteski hakannut tota Mondrakeria kuin vierasta sikaa jo pitkän aikaa, hiekkamonttu vain naksautti neulana kamelin selän. Onneksi ei tullut miestappioita, noin päin tullut yhteen veljen runkoon vekit ja minun päähän tikit, kun tuplapatista melkein saavutin sen alastulon. Kypäräähän ei luonnollisesti ollu päässä, jottei äiskä keksi jotta ollaan menossa särkemään jo toinen pyörä viikon sisään...

----------


## petjala

> Tai sitten Laurentiuksenkujaa alkavat asuttaa. R.I.P. hyvä mäki. *tästä nips*



Ai sinne on tommonenkin suunniteltu, maailma muuttuu näköjään ja mustakin on tullut vanha/vanheneva pieru. Horisen nykynuorista, enkä siedä kaupunginlaitojen asutuksen laajenemista metsään.

----------


## Shimaani

Hyvä ettei apa:lle käynyt huonosti, ainekset oli vähän pahempaankin...?
P-Ü:ssä sähkölinjojen alla on p1run liukasta ja koira muuttuu siellä yhtä hassun väriseksi kuin Puksukin. Ja kuski, piti ajaa päivänvalossa kun prjnt iltalähtöön ei pysty kykenemään *nolomio*
kmw:kö siellä katoavassa metsässä on paksutellut LarryNate -kombolla?

----------


## apa

> Hyvä ettei apa:lle käynyt huonosti



Juu ei todellakaan ollunna sellainen meininki,että huonosti olisi käynyt. Vauhtia oli kuitenki sen pitä tasaisella polulla saa, ei edes alamäkeä. Tiedä sitten oliko jo muutaman hitin ottanut tuohon rungon kohtaan ja toi pieni tönäys oli sitten viimoinen. Yleistäen tarvisi kuitenkin kovaa vauhtia ja suurempaa tönäisyä nokalle notta tuommoista heti rungolle sattuisi. Aikaisemmin olen vain nettiä selailessa hämmästellyt kuinka vastaavaa saadaan tapahtuneeksi=) että miten voi olla mahdollista... Mutta on se =)

----------


## kmw

> .....
> kmw:kö siellä katoavassa metsässä on paksutellut LarryNate -kombolla?



olimmää siellä eilen jokusen tunnin, tosin kombo oli Nate/Nate. Luulen että ajelin n. 80% poluista Pukinvuorentien itäpuolella ja melkoisn paljon epämääräistä ei-polkua. Se linjanalusta on hyvinniin mielenkiintoinen. Vaikka renkaiden pitoa ei käy yhtään moittiminen niin pyörä käyttäytyy saviuralla sangen erikoisesti.

----------


## Shimaani

Siä on sit joku muuuuu käynyt Larryn kanssa...
Se saviura on *piip* liukas myös kengän alla - kun päällimmäinen kerros lähtee liusuun niin sit alkaa se homman haasteellinen osuus.  Vaikka mää kuinka viskelen niitä päivityskeppejä polulta sivuun niitä uudelleenilmestyy siihen uralle, wtf?

----------


## marco1

Fook, eilisen pyöränruuvauksen ja klossienvaihdon vaikutukset jäi testaamatta joten Petiikkoon ehtiminen epävarmaa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

Oltiin con Stenu & Pötkö Petikossa aamupäivällä. Soramonttu & kalliot, Tyttömäki ja Petaksen polut oli ihan bliss. Paikoin liukkaahkoa, mutta varsin nautinnollista. Yritys oli päästä Keimolan mopopaanalle, mutta ei siitä mtn tullut. Sinne rakennetaan uusia teitä silleen notta että eteläisimmät spoorit ovat vain muisto. Ei käyty pohjoispäässä (tietyömaat tuskin yltävät sinne) vaan ajeltiin Venevajalle jne.

----------


## marco1

Jahas, starttiaika ja minä kotona töitä vääntämässä.... Ruma sana sanotaan niinkuin se on: "työ".

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Olikos ukot illalla maanläjitysalueella ajelemassa? Hieno valo rimpsu näkyi ylästöntielle saakka  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

^Ei me pyörittiin Petikon alueella, tietääkseni. 

Kiitos kaikille ihanille ihmisille jotka oli taas ajamassa, metsän antimet oli taas vallan loistavat.

----------


## sixsixone

Mulla sportträkkeri väitti 22km siirtymien kanssa eli ihan jees pe lenkura. Sen verran pyörä rapaantu että huomenna vois huuhtasta. Kiitokset

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla tuli mittariin pari tuntia ajoa hyvässä seurassa. Pursiseuran antimet olivat taaskin ylitsevuotavat  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Pitäiskö mun lopettaa tipaton tammikuu joka alkoi 4 vuotta sitten. :Nolous: 
Kehtaisin osallistua pursiseuran kokouksiin useammin ja ajaa rohkeemin vai kostutatteko suut niin ettei hoorekin pumptrackin hiekka narsku hampaissa.
Ei edes satanu vettä,höh.thnx

----------


## marco1

Minä pyörin pellonreunassa eilen illalla mutta ei kait yhdestä kuskista mitään valorimpsua tule. 

Ei ihan 100% kunnossa tuo vekotin ja voi päivää noita multiriliisiklosseja. Hädissäni olin semmoiset ruuvannut alle kun oli muut jo hukattu.

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Kiitokset jälleen Petikon patikoista koko poppoolle! Hieman kyllä toi pelkkä kypärälamppu vääristi mittasuhteita kun oma pyörä näytti langan laihalta muuhun kalustoon nähden :Sarkastinen:  Nii ja tätä taas lisää tänks!

----------


## mutanaama

Ai siitä se johtu  :Hymy: , varmaan eturengas jäi jarruvaijerin varjon taakse piiloon. Mutta eipä tuo paljoa sun etenemistä näytä haittaavan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Minä pyörin pellonreunassa eilen illalla mutta ei kait yhdestä kuskista mitään valorimpsua tule. 
> 
> Ei ihan 100% kunnossa tuo vekotin ja voi päivää noita multiriliisiklosseja. Hädissäni olin semmoiset ruuvannut alle kun oli muut jo hukattu.



Kyllä siellä ainakin puolenkymmentä valoa meni jonossa, mitä lie muukalaisia!

----------


## sixsixone

Tän päivän mettäkruisailulla meni pikkusen isompi keppi ketjun/rattaiden ja vaihtajan väliin. Onneks tajusin ajoissa heivata niin ei hajonnut mitään.

----------


## Lauttis

> Tai sitten Laurentiuksenkujaa alkavat asuttaa. R.I.P. hyvä mäki.
> http://kartta.vantaa.fi/?setlanguage...rtta_gd2&o=100
> Ikävä kun tuon puolen reitit katoaa, Isoniitun kautta on liian märkää.



Puussa olleen lapun mukaan kyseessä harvennushakkuu. Kunhan saavat puut korjattua pois, niin siellä on pian ajokuntoista polkua taas. Mätäkivenmäen hakkuualueella pystyi jo hyvin ajamaan, ja siellä taidettiin puut kaataa joskus loppukesästä. Vaikka olihan tuo aika lohduttoman näköistä. Sellaiset parikymmentä metriä piti kantaa pyörää, muutoin pääsi vieläkin polkemaan.

----------


## ellmeri

Mätiksen puita oli Mano ja Lippis(rekolanraikkaan ex-hiihtäjät) korjaamassa keväällä kun tapasin heidät kelatien ruokalassa sanoivat korjanneen rangat pois että mä pääsen ajamaan*heh* :Sarkastinen:

----------


## petjala

> ... pikkusen isompi keppi ...



Moni tyytyy vielä noin uudessa pyörässä vaihtajan särkeviin kalikoihin, tolla ajopuullahan saa rungonkin uusiks  :Cool:

----------


## petjala

> Minä pyörin pellonreunassa eilen illalla mutta ei kait yhdestä kuskista mitään valorimpsua tule. 
> 
> Ei ihan 100% kunnossa tuo vekotin ja voi päivää noita multiriliisiklosseja. Hädissäni olin semmoiset ruuvannut alle kun oli muut jo hukattu.



No minä puoltoista vuosikymmentä ihmettelin ku porukka vaahtoo lukkisten olevan ainoa poljinvaihtoehto ja mun kokemukset oli ihan ruuansulatuskanavan loppusenteiltä. Syyks paljastu noi Vihtahousun keksinnöt, jolla kenkä ei tartukaan lukkopolkimeen. (ja virnistelijöille tiedoksi, jotta mun mielestä flätit on vieläkin coolimmat, mä nyt vaan makustelen noita uusia klosseja)

----------


## sixsixone

> Moni tyytyy vielä noin uudessa pyörässä vaihtajan särkeviin kalikoihin, tolla ajopuullahan saa rungonkin uusiks



Juu kaikki on näköjään mahdollista näissä hommissa. Hetki piti hieraista silmiä ja vetää henkeä kun tollanen kalikka ketjun ja pakan välissä.Kävi mielessä että pahemmin olis voinu käydä. Vielä ei oo tarvetta rungon päivittämiselle.

----------


## petjala

^on noissa tilanteissa puunrungonpätkien pyöriessä nilkkojen ympärillä joskus tullut säikkyjäkin ajatuksia. Harvoin onneks mitään nilkkaankaan osuu suoraan edestäpäin tai kiilautumalla, yleensä sivusta menee ohi.

----------


## ellmeri

> Pitäiskö mun lopettaa tipaton tammikuu joka alkoi 4 vuotta sitten. vettä,höh.thnx



Ole uskossa viinapiruun weli Z,olet minun tukena ollut 4 vuotta,parivuotta vielä ja sitten otethan sen kunniax. :Sarkastinen:  *joookos!*

----------


## zipo

Ai sitten kun ostat uuden fillarin tai rungon?
Takuuvarmasti rympätaan se konulla.

----------


## sixsixone

Oliko perjantaina tarkoitus ajella?

----------


## mutanaama

Joo

Kuulemma tulee vettä taivaalta, niin jätetään siirtymät minimiin ja lähdetään petikosta perinteisesti. Olisko sama aika 18:30 passeli.

----------


## HC Andersen

*Kops* Päätetty.

----------


## sixsixone

De passade braa

----------


## mutanaama

Mä ajattelin tänään keskiviikkona hyrräillä Syväojan kangasmaastoissa. Lähtöpaikka meidän piha ja aika hmm.. 18:30. Ajoa tunti tai kaksi ja sekin hissuksiin.

----------


## sixsixone

> Mä ajattelin tänään keskiviikkona hyrräillä Syväojan kangasmaastoissa. Lähtöpaikka meidän piha ja aika hmm.. 18:30. Ajoa tunti tai kaksi ja sekin hissuksiin.



Mä yritän ehtiä mukaan.Aika ruuhkanen Klaukkalanramppi tuppaa olemaan. Ehkä pahin ruuhka jo hellittänyt...

----------


## mutanaama

Kandee ajaakin vanhaa tietä.

----------


## mutanaama

Siitähän tuli ihan oikea lenkki, vaikka ensin tuntui siltä, ettei millään jaksaisi. Kovin oli kuivaa, taisi pyörä enemmän meikäläisellä puhdistua tuon lenkin aikana. Kiitos seurasta jälleen kerran.

----------


## sixsixone

Joo hyvät oli puitteet,olosuhteet ja seura. Hytti alkaa tuntumaan vihdoin mieleiseltä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa märkää parhautta, KIITOS! Tuo uusi absoluteblack ratas oli aika

----------


## marco1

Jahas, en saanut aikaiseksi lähteä vaikka olis kerrankin ehtinyt. Se on laitettava nenä punoittamaan nenäpäivän kunniaksi ihan kotosalla.

----------


## kmw

Oli kyllä hubaa, kiitokset ajoseurueelle. Ach miten onkaan riemastuttavaa ajaa lujjjaa isoon ja syvään lätäkköön kun on Mutiscarbon™.
Absoluteblack tuntui oikeasti hyvinniin vinkeältä *peukalo*

Lavvantain ajot on vielä mietinnässä. Palaan aiheeseen huomenissa ennen ysiä.

----------


## zipo

> absoluteblack[/URL] ratas oli aika



Häh?Siis niinku millai?Ekkö jaksa kehua vai?

----------


## HC Andersen

Se tuntu tasaisella kun pyöritti puoliteholla hieman oudolta aluksi, mutta metsässä varsinkin ylämäessä ero 30T rattaaseen oli huomattava. Jyrkissä mäissä häviää pyörityksen kulmikkuus, mäki nousee pidemmällä välityksellä ja pienemmällä huohotuksella. Ylämäissä sen eron huomasi varsin hyvin, pyörä tuntu menevän kevyellä pyörityksellä varsin helposti, ensi kokemuksella voisin väittää että se on varsin polviystävällinen laitos.

----------


## HC Andersen

Roikun aamusta netissä, katsotaan huomista ajoa.

----------


## sixsixone

Kiitoksia koko seurakunnalle hyvästä retkestä. Märkää tosiaan paikoitellen oli mutta kiva ajaa. Nyt on hjyvä fiilis

----------


## kyprok

> Se tuntu tasaisella kun pyöritti puoliteholla hieman oudolta aluksi, mutta metsässä varsinkin ylämäessä ero 30T rattaaseen oli huomattava. Jyrkissä mäissä häviää pyörityksen kulmikkuus, mäki nousee pidemmällä välityksellä ja pienemmällä huohotuksella. Ylämäissä sen eron huomasi varsin hyvin, pyörä tuntu menevän kevyellä pyörityksellä varsin helposti, ensi kokemuksella voisin väittää että se on varsin polviystävällinen laitos.



Kaippa se on itekki kokkeiltava.

----------


## mutanaama

Suunniteltiin jo kinppatilausta, mää otan ainakin yhden ööö kirkuvan mustan.

----------


## sixsixone

> Suunniteltiin jo kinppatilausta, mää otan ainakin yhden ööö kirkuvan mustan.



Hep,mulle kans se musta

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulle kanssa täpäriin musta.

----------


## kmw

KorsoMätiksestä puheltiin eilen, mutmut siirretään sinne menoa. Olemmää siellä eksyillyt useamman kerran, mutta paree jos on joku natiivi oppaana.

Munkkikoski 11.00. Reilu pari h on aikaa. Jos vaikka P-Ülastø + Kolmen Kasan Bikepark.

----------


## HC Andersen

11 @ Munqqis, Roger that.

----------


## Shimaani

P-Ülästössä on sit hakukoiria radalla, noudattakaa varovaisuutta.  Hölöttimellä tarkempaa infoa.

----------


## marco1

NIMBY. Ei näy eikä kuulu.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Olipa mukava nähdä kavereita livenä tuolla bike parkissa! Juttua oli soikhia rattaan kimppatilauksesta ja lähtisin mukaan yhdellä vihreällä, mustakin käy jos vihreät loppu. Ilmoitelkaa miten paljon ja kenelle pitää maksaa.

----------


## kmw

Taas  yksi nic. sai naaman  :Hymy: 

Oli taasen vallan hubaisa retkuilu, dänks @HC & Marco1.
Lätäköt on niin iihania. Eilen pesin kaikki ajoromppeet ja tänään sama. Pitkästä aikaan sain läskirenkaan spontaanisti tyhjennettyä. Teknisen jälkeen oli vielä himppasen aikaa niin loiskutelin aidan vierustaa ja Et-Ü polkuja.

Mulle vihreä 34t soikiorieska, plz. Se on juurikin hjuva kun Rohloff on muuttanut suosituksiaan. Ennen 16t:n kaverina piti olla min. 36t. Yksivaihteiluun pitää laittaa .... ööö .... 22t. Tähän heikkojen reisien nolomio.

----------


## marco1

Törmäsin noihin kahteen läskittelijään uutta polkulinjausta zoomaillessani, pikkuduunilla tuosta tulee kiva oikaisu. Vähän vastaavaa kattelin lännempänä mutta se vaatisi ehkä vähän turhan paljon töitä.
Muotirinkula kelpaisi minullekin, 32T screaming black kiinnostaa.

----------


## Shimaani

On tää ny yhtä *piip*ua, justQ ennättää mukaan NW muotiin niin sit pitäis laittaa joku soikio kampiin kii. Taidan hiukan odotella ennen tähän hullutukseen mukaanryhdyntää vaikka liki kaaosta ollut talous alkaakin jo stabilisoitua. 

Kas, uunista leijjuu valmiin aaamupalan lemu...

----------


## Bässi

Minäkin hieman annan odotuttaa soikiotilausta. Muutenkin vaikeat kampien ajotukset joissain teknisissä paikoissa vaikeutuu entisestään?
saman valmistajan kelluvat jarrulevyt on kyllä houkutellu jo pidempään https://www.absoluteblack.cc/raven-105g.html
mutta noihin pitää säästää viikkorahoja aika pitkään

----------


## PaH

> Se tuntu... Ylämäissä sen eron huomasi varsin hyvin, pyörä tuntu menevän kevyellä pyörityksellä varsin helposti...



No uittu. Ei mulla vaan ylämäjet nouse kevyesti pyöritellen. Onkohan toi mun ratas rikki tai maanantaikappale?

----------


## Shimaani

Mulla on kaikki rattaat maanantaikipaleita mutta ei se tunkkaamista haittaa. :-)

----------


## HC Andersen

Onneksi mä sain omani tiistaina.

@ Pahis: Sullahan on aina väärä vaihde silmässä.

----------


## marco1

Apropoo ja totally random & inappropriate -osastolta päivää taas. Asko24 puolikorkeita lasikaappeja valolla (aka kippervaren esittelykaappeja) 2kpl ja Stokke -syöttötuoli olis täällä tarjolla ylimääräisenä & halvalla. Elekee ampuko, tarttee tilaa ja ropoja muihin juttuihin. 
Huonekalut tuli vastaan kun aloitin parafiininhaisteluharrastuksen tällekin talvelle ja huomasin että tököttejä tarttee hankkia lisää.   :Hymy: 

Kiva oli ajella tänään vaikka suht sattumalta taakse ostamani 2.35 Minion ei oikein vakuuttanut koon tai pidon puolesta. Toki HC:n renkulat näytti luistavan vielä enempi.

----------


## Shimaani

Huamenna kukaan mtn mssn vai meenkö vaan haukun kera paistamaan oravia aamunpimeällä ja sit loppupäivä hiibernaattiuta?

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna iltalenkki, ehkä.

----------


## kmw

Mää ehkä ittekseni aamuhämärissä ihan kot'nurkilla. Aikaisin pitää lähteä että ehtii takaisin kotiin leikkimään nukkumista ja naattimaan sänkyyn kannettua aamiaista = ananaskirsikoilla koristeltu sitruunajuustokakku. Tiiän kun just kävin Sittarista ostamassa tykötarpeet :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Eiku on se , syväojalla. vaikka kello 18:00.

Mut tuohon soikiotilaukseen:

32T
Mutis 1 kpl musta
HC 1 kpl musta
661 1kpl musta
Liikkuva shikaani 1 kpl vihreä
Marco 1kpl musta 
Colli musta 1kpl
Antti Sairanen 1 kpl
Kyprok ?
Zippo ?
34T
KMW vihreä 1 kpl

Mä otan pari ylimääräistä varmuuden vuoksi, jotka myyn sitten hirveellä katteella.

----------


## colli

^Ottaisitko mulle musta 32T ?

----------


## mutanaama

Kun ajelin hcn muklukilla, niin kiroilin kun se ei oikeen vastannut kevyintä vaihdetta omaan verrattuna, vasta mäen päällä huomasin, että olis ollut varaa keventää vielä ainakin kaks pykälää.

----------


## sixsixone

Su illalla meinasin ajaa jossain.paikka ja aika vielä auki...

----------


## mutanaama

Ja mää aattelin just siinä 18:00 korvilla ajella suntaagina täällä kotopuolessa. Jotain vaihtoehtoista polkua vois ajaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä tulen suoraan Anoppilan™ kaffepöüdästä, saatan olla jonkun minuutin myöhässä.

----------


## sixsixone

Syväoja houkuttas, mutta katotaan mitä mun päänmenoks on huomenna suunniteltu..

----------


## zipo

Thnx , soikio ratas tarjouksen passaan tällä kertaa,kun ajelen yhä 2x10:llä.
Mutta takaloksulle olisi tarvetta kun sheivasin vanhan liian lyhyeksi räntäkeleille.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Eiku on se , syväojalla. vaikka kello 18:00.
> 
> Mut tuohon soikiotilaukseen:
> 
> 32T
> Mutis 1 kpl musta
> HC 1 kpl musta
> 661 1kpl musta
> Liikkuva shikaani 1 kpl vihreä
> ...



Oliko niitä eri kammille erilaisia? Mun tulevan pyörän kammet on SRAM X1 1000 ja kävin siellä sivuilla katsomassa niin jos mitään ymmärsin niin muutamaa eri mallia niitä oli...

----------


## ellmeri

Mää joskus vuosia taaksepäin kokeilin kawerin olmoa ja siinä soikhiopään suunittelema ellipsi-ratas niin kyllä siitä oli apuja esimerkix kuninkaanmäen nousussa,sen huomasi kyllä selvästi! :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Oho, onneks joku huomas että noita on eri pulttijaolla. X9 kampiin varmaan käy 104, mites muille?




> Eiku on se , syväojalla. vaikka kello 18:00.
> 
> Mut tuohon soikiotilaukseen:
> 
> 32T 104
> Mutis 1 kpl musta
> HC 1 kpl musta
> 661 1kpl musta
> Liikkuva shikaani 1 kpl vihreä
> ...

----------


## sixsixone

Mulla Sram X5 kammet.

----------


## marco1

Ajaminen seisahtui eilen tuossa terminaalin aidalla hetkeksi ja hukkasin kmw:n ja HC:n hetkeksi kun sijainti ja reitti katosi ajatuksista hetkeksi aivan kokonaan. Syy tähän oli se kun jostain syystä tuli mieleen juttuhetki Eikun kanssa siitä mitä tuolle takaiskarille pitäisi tehdä. Meni vieläkin yli ymmärryksen -> memory failure, bluescreen, reboot ja vasta sitten taas jatkettiin.

104 on oikea pulttikehän koko kiitos.

Ja muutenkin tässä heilutaan 1x9:n ja 2x9:n välillä ja molemmissa puolensa. "Ylhäällä" poikien kanssa ajellessa saisi välillä olla se kolmaskin.

----------


## kmw

Täällä Sram X5 = 104bcd

----------


## kyprok

Mä voisin kans osallistua kimppatilaukseen. 32 hampainen, musta. 104 pulttijako Shimanon XT -kammille. Siis ihan sellainen normaali jonka saa bashin kylkeen kiinni, onko se sitten se XX1 Style - Shimano? Jos ei oo mustaa niin vihreä käy myös.

Kuinka iso tuo "ovaalius" on? tuleekohan ongelmia 32 -hampaiselle tarkoitetulla bash ringillä?

----------


## HC Andersen

32T:n ovaalisuus on 30T ja 34T:n välillä

----------


## marko.k

Jos jää ylimääräsiä niin voin ottaa 32 mustana. Hclla on osote jossakin. Paljos noi maksaa?

----------


## sixsixone

Scream for me banjometsä! Eli tulossa tänään.

----------


## mutanaama

Sopiiko jos siirretään alku kello 18:30, ehtii hc:kin paikalle ilman hätiköintiä.

----------


## mutanaama

Rattaat on tilattu, rattaalle tulee hintaa noin 34T 50,99€ ja 32T 58,99€ +1,5€

Nouto meiltä. Jos haluat sen postiin, niin laitan laskun ja ahneena haluan vielä 3€ postikuluihin lisää.

----------


## sixsixone

Sopii hyvin ainakin mulle.

----------


## HC Andersen

18.30 ok *lisämerkkejä että saa minimissään 10 merkkiä*

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ellmeri salaharjoittteli eilen iltapäivällä vanhan asemapaikkansa edessä ajamalla päin punaisia valoja.  :Vink: 

Siivosin kaappia ja sieltä löytyi itsellä täysin turhia palikoita, joita ei viitsi edes torille laittaa. Onkos täällä tarvetta  Sramin x5 läskikamppien orkis hammasrattaille, kunto on käyttämätön.0 Lisäksi turhana kaksi käytettyä  9 speed xt kasettipakkaa toisessa suurin 32 ja toisessa 34 hammasta. Toinen pakka paskainen, mutta molemmilla pakoilla ajaa vielä pitkään. Hammasrattaat 3* Pirkanmaan panimon 66 oluttölkki ja pakat 4* edellinen olut.

----------


## PaH

> @ Pahis: Sullahan on aina väärä vaihde silmässä.



Tiedän. Oma vika. En ala arvaileen kuin nuo vaihdepöörissä kestää, mut kinkulakäytössä ei näytä pitkäikäseltä tuo. Kalenteri kertoo et ~35 tuntia on käyttöä ollut ja hampeissa on selvää kulumaa. Rallinaaman kapeeleveestä ei tossa ajassa ees kivan vihree anodisointi antaudu.

----------


## Shimaani

_HEPPP!_ 9-sp XT Pakat löytää uuden kodin täältä.  Niitä voi kuluttaa vaikka työmatkuttimena olevassa kiklokrossarissa sitQ talvi saapuu mit Schnee.

Nimim.
_Hamsteriksi naamioitunut vanha jäärä_

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ok Shimu. Ei tarvetta elämää nähdeille 9 speed xt takavaihtajille, toinen pitkä häkkinen ja toinen mallia lyhyempi. Pitäisi toimia kun suoraan ajosta ovat laatikkoon menneet. Nippu hinta molemmille 30,- ja jos ei toimi niin saa palauttaa ja rahat saa takaisin. Nää on siis ajalta ennen mitään plussajutskia.

----------


## Shimaani

Jos täällä sais myydä ja ostaa niin ostaisin oitis. Hää on hyvä ja laittaa sivuun odottamaan hamsteria.
Joku täällä asuva hakkaa nuita vimputtimia ihan urakalla pas2....

----------


## Kuntoilija

Noku mää mitään myy, kun pyynnit on  niin  pikkaisia. Vähän niinku jotakin setämies palvelua tai semmosta.

----------


## mutanaama

Tän päivän pööräily alkoi hienoissa merkeissä. Ei satanu ja oli toosi lämmintä, paitsi alkumatkassa puroon pudonneen sedän mielestä. Seuraava kilometri meni ihan hyvin, mulla vähän teknistä murhetta vaeltavien ketjujen kanssa. Taas kilsan jälkeen mua jännitti alamäessä niin, että päätin ajaa puuta päin, alamäen jälkeen toinen setä voi pahoin ja rämmittiin lepotauon jälkeen maantielle ja hissuksiin pyöriä pesemään. Jälkipuheet tais kestää lenkkiä pidempään, mutta kaikille tais jäädä ihan ok olo.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kivaa oli banjolaaksossa, Ergonin jaqqara sopi mun ahterille tooooooosi hyvin.

----------


## sixsixone

Joo mukavaa pienistä vastoinkäymisistä huolimatta. Mittariin ei paljoo tullu, mutta laatu korvaa määrän.

----------


## kyprok

> 32T:n ovaalisuus on 30T ja 34T:n välillä



Hmm. Tiukkaa tulee bashin kanssa joka on suunniteltu max 32 -hampaiselle.

----------


## ellmeri

> Ellmeri salaharjoittteli eilen iltapäivällä vanhan asemapaikkansa edessä ajamalla päin punaisia valoja. .



No *höh* oisit töötänny vaan,olin niin tohkeissa gu Zippo anto melkein ilmatteex mulle kiertokaasukahvan ja takawimpauttime gu mulla on ny 2*10:nen vaihetta Ellswööörthissä. :Cool: ....nähhään.

----------


## marco1

> Rattaat on tilattu, rattaalle tulee hintaa noin 34T 50,99€ ja 32T 58,99€ +1,5€



Fok. Vahvajalkaisemmat säästää monta euriboria. Maailma on paha. 
(no on kait se kierteiden tekeminen oma hommansa)
Kiitos tilausmestarille.

----------


## sixsixone

Oliko keskiviikkona jotain iltalenkki meininkiä?Vois jossain pyörähtää...

----------


## HC Andersen

Vahva ehkä.

----------


## kyprok

No voi uittu. nyhämmää vasta hokasin ettei tuo 32 -hampainen ovaaliratas mene mun pyörään koska kierteellinen ratas offsetteineen vie ketjulinjan liian lähelle keskelle -> Ketju ottaa kiinni renkaaseen jos haluaa käyttää isompihampaisia rattaita takana. Tyhmästä päästä kärsii koko ruumis.

Oisko kellään tarvetta 32 -hampaiselle ovaalirattaalle? Väri nopean musta. En myy, eli tää ei oo myynti-ilmoitus (ylläpidolle).

----------


## marco1

Siinähän on uuden fillarin alku, turha myydä. Keskiörattaan ympärille sitten loput partsit.

----------


## kmw

tommonen 21t odottelee vihreetä eturieskaa kaverikseen.

----------


## mutanaama

Ja ostopäätös ei tarvii olla sitova, ellet jo saanu sitä muualta. Notta nou hätä sen suhteen

----------


## Kärrä

> Oisko kellään tarvetta 32 -hampaiselle ovaalirattaalle? Väri nopean musta. En myy, eli tää ei oo myynti-ilmoitus (ylläpidolle).



Tuota ei taida saada järkevästi kiinni XX1 kampiin?
Edit: Google ei auttanut, mutta tässä taitaisi olla ratkaisu

Nyt voikin odotella teiltä käyttökokemuksia  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Siinähän on uuden fillarin alku, turha myydä. Keskiörattaan ympärille sitten loput partsit.



Onhan kokonaisia pyöriä ennenkin rakennettu ohjainlaakerista

----------


## Shimaani

Nii-i. 
Kyllä talossa pitää aina olla yksi joutilas kunkku....

----------


## marco1

Ja sen pokerinaamaa että saa itselleen uskoteltua että "jämäosista sain kasattua kokonaisen fillarin, ei tarvinnut montaa osaa ostaa". Savu nousee luottokortista silti...

----------


## slow

"Ai tuo? Juu, oli paljon vanhoja osia ja sain kavereilta loput. Halvalla."

----------


## sixsixone

Huomenna johonkin ajamaan?

----------


## mutanaama

Lyhyt lenkki sopis loistavasti. Olisko se petikko taas ja kello 18:30

----------


## sixsixone

Soppii! Mä kävin eilen illalla kiertämässä Petikko-Keimola lenkin. Aika kosteeta ja pimeetä issesseen ajella. Pursiseuralla kävin kääntymässä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Yritän mukaan.

----------


## kmw

Yritän päästä mukaan. Jos en ole p-paikalla 18.30:24 niin elkää odotelko.

Uuwen sahan kävin äsken hakemassa. Pieni vääntö ja puhelu Fiskarsin asiakaspalveluun tarvittiin ennen kuin paikallinen rautakauppias ymmärsi tilanteen.

----------


## mutanaama

Sait siis uuden  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Ajoin eilen siitä ison koivun kautta . Ei ollut tapahtunut mitään sen meidän sahauksen jälkeen. Vähän olis siis  hommaa vielä jäljellä...

----------


## kyprok

@mutis: En hankkinut ovaaliratasta muualta. 32 ei vain mene omaan setuppiin (oma moka) ja 34 on liian iso. Voin sen toki lunastaa kun sellaisen tilasin, reilun pelin hengessä. Mutta jos jollain muulla on tarvetta sellaiselle niin sen voin omasta puolestani luovuttaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sen sijaan että lähtisin illalla metsään menen mielummin IKEAan

----------


## mutanaama

Nou hätä, jos nuo kuluvat niin nopeasti, kuin pahis sanoo, niin meneehän noita mullakin  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Hmm, mää luulen että mulla rieskan käyttöikä on pauttia 10x enempi kuin Pahiksella. Tai enemmän.

Mää tänään Petikkoon vaan otan käyttöön vaihtoehto b:n = perinteinen Sääksin kierto + Käpyläkruisailua. Jos kiinnostaa niin tsek Nurmijärvi-topikki.

----------


## kyprok

> Nou hätä, jos nuo kuluvat niin nopeasti, kuin pahis sanoo, niin meneehän noita mullakin



Asia selvä  :Hymy:  Kiitos!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Sen sijaan että lähtisin illalla metsään menen mielummin IKEAan



Eikä hellasäröllä ole mitään osuutta asiaan... btw, ikean labyrinttiin sais hyvän sisäradan!

----------


## mutanaama

Jahas, mäkin teen mieluummin himassa hommia, kuin ajelen sinne sun tänne. Vartiks vois ehkä ehtiä pihalle pyörähtämään. Ja kaikki vaan sen takia, että pudotin yhden esineen..  ttu.

----------


## Shimaani

IKEAn sijaan piipahdin haukun kera uusittua Valintalatoa ihmettelemässä ja sit lähimettässä henkisesti huoamiseen valmistautumassa, üllättävän paljon puutavaraa oli altaanreunuspolkujen poikki. Noi kaikki ei voineet olla tuulenkaatoja mutta kettuuksissani pungersin kaikki löytämäni obstaakkelit polun sivuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Tällä kertaa en pudottanu, ja nyt on laatikko valmis. Ja sauna. Ja minä.

----------


## sixsixone

Käytiin Mtokin kanssa kuiteski ohkasillapöörillä Petikko/Keimola setti noin parituntii. Vähän oli ehkä jo kuivempaa paikoitellen kun viileempi keli. Vatuttaa kun meinaa jotain pöpöä iskeä ja kurkku karheena. Huomenna jos olo sallii niin meinasin ajaa pikkulenkin hissukseen. Klo 14-16.30 onnistus. Ketään menossa mihinkään hyrräilee la ?

----------


## HC Andersen

^Meillä on CCG:n pikkujouluajot huomenna 12-16 maunulan majalta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kävin Shimaanin titaanilla pikkulenkin heittämässä ja testaamassa lamppua pimeässä metässä, meinasin olla kokoajan nurin kun en kunnolla nähnyt juuria ja kerran stongan yli kävelyvauhdista! on se vaan outo peli Fattyn jälkeen, varmaan menis paremmin jos uskaltais nostaa vauhtia...

----------


## sixsixone

^^ainiin siitähän oli joskus puhettakin. Täytyy varmaan munkin liittyä niin jos ens vuonna pääsis pikkujouluihin kans

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä huomiselle lenkille saa tulla vaikka ei viellä ole jänes.

----------


## sixsixone

Tuohon lähtöön en pääse millään kun oon luvannut hoitaa  kyydityksiä 1330. Pitää kattoo voinnin mukaan mihin suuntaan huomenna sinkoilen. Termariin ainakin jotain lämmintäjuomaa

----------


## tee_pu

Koko päivä ihan kaikkee muuta. Ei ehi pyörän selkään. Toi maantieurpot maastossa kohta olisi seuratontakin voinut kiinnostaa. Miks ain vapaalle viikonlopulle tulee 5 menoo vähintään per päivä?

----------


## PMT

Ajattelin  että Tistai iltana lähden Kivikkoon valopää lenkille. Lähtö paikka Ylläshallin parkkis klo 18.00 mukaan mahtuu, kävin äsken vähän metsästäm'ssä uusia polkuja ja ihme kyll' niitä löyty yllättävän paljon niin sanotusta koti metsästä.

----------


## JKK

> Ajattelin  että Tistai iltana lähden Kivikkoon valopää lenkille. Lähtö paikka Ylläshallin parkkis klo 18.00 mukaan mahtuu, kävin äsken vähän metsästäm'ssä uusia polkuja ja ihme kyll' niitä löyty yllättävän paljon niin sanotusta koti metsästä.



Itse ajelen Kivikon polkuja, aina niitä lisää löytyy. Ehkä liian teknisiä meikäläiselle. Hitto kun ei ole valoja.

----------


## sixsixone

Yritän mukaan huomenna kivikkoon.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Itse ajelen Kivikon polkuja, aina niitä lisää löytyy. Ehkä liian teknisiä meikäläiselle. Hitto kun ei ole valoja.



Äkkiäkös käyt XXL kaupasta poistamassa vaikka Magicshine MJ-872 lampun, ei ole hinnalla pilattu ja näkee kohtuullisen hyvin.
Edit. olihan se näköjään 99€ eli ei nyt ihan ilmainen...

----------


## JKK

> Äkkiäkös käyt XXL kaupasta poistamassa vaikka Magicshine MJ-872 lampun, ei ole hinnalla pilattu ja näkee kohtuullisen hyvin.
> Edit. olihan se näköjään 99€ eli ei nyt ihan ilmainen...




Tuolla olisi Smartpostin laatikossa. Hintaa olisi joku 74€. Jotenkin olen saanut käsityksen, että se ei kaksinen ole. Varmaan vaan ennakkoluuloa?

----------


## HC Andersen

Perskules kun ei huomenna jouda :Vihainen:

----------


## mutanaama

No ei nii, kolmen päivän putki edessä. Koulutusta..

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ihan kelpo lamppu se on, toki voi paremmankin saada ja edullisemmin jostain tilaamalla(ulkomailta) mutta minulle aivan riittävä. mukana tulee kypärä kiinntys joka on hyvä paikka lampulle. Joskus ehkä hommaan toisen kunnollisen lampun stongaan, nyt on vain sellainen varatuikku että yksin jos metsässä ajaa niin löytää pois jos Maggi sippaa. Ostin siksi XXL kaupasta koska sai heti ja on helppo asioida jos tulee vikaa.

----------


## JKK

Onkos se kohtaamispaikka Kivikon hiihtoputken vieressä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Ylläshalli=Hiihtoputki

----------


## Shimaani

> Perskules kun ei huomenna jouda



 Juu ei tääkään - bokkerilauman jalkamäärä tuplaantuu hoitolainakoiran saapuessa.  Saattaa olla melkoista riekkumista  :Hymy:

----------


## JKK

> Ylläshalli=Hiihtoputki



Ai onkonsen nimi Ylläshalli? Viittaa jonnekin pohjoiseen. Onhan sen hallin omistajat tehneet parikin konkurssia.

----------


## marco1

Eihän se mikään Ylläshalli ole enää ollut aikoihin. http://www.hel.fi/www/helsinki/fi/ku...on-hiihtohalli
Lumi ei oo ihan yhtä ryyniä kuin aikasemmin mutta kyllä tuolla ympyrää suksiessä pää leviää joka reissulla. Tänään viimeksi..  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JKK

No minä tulen kuikuilemaan siihen parkkipaikalle jos lamppu prbleema tulee ratkaistua. Kai se täytyy käydä tuolla postissa. Siis kello 18:00.

----------


## JKK

Tulee ilta vastaan liian nopeasti. Kiva juosta postissa kolme kertaa saman päivän aikana.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää vietti kivan puolituntisen lepuskin kohdalla kehällä. Himassa kuudelta ja siinä enää mitään jaksanu.
Huomenna keskiviikkona jatkuu koulutuspäivä, joten ajamaan pääsen vasta 19:00. Lenkki perinteisesti syväojalla, ajoaika jää varmaan alle kahden tunnin.

----------


## sixsixone

Ja tää kivikossa ristiin rastiin. Loisto kunnossa mestat. Yllättävän kuivaa ja kallioilla hyvä pito.Thnx PMT:lle ajoseurasta. 

Vähän tekis mieli ke illalla lähtee ajaa,katsotaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä taidan metsäillä vasta perjantaina, työmatkatempoilen siihen asti.

----------


## sixsixone

Jos pääsen ajoissa palaverista pois niin sitten Syväojalle resetoimaan kovalevyä..

----------


## sixsixone

Kiitokset mutikselle hyvästä lenkistä. Työasiat unohtu metässä ja pollalääkäriin ei tarvetta

----------


## mutanaama

No ei niin, mikä duuni  :Hymy:  Vaikka lenkura oli leppoisa, niin muutaman kerran joutu vääntäämään ihan tosissaan, ehkä se narumäkikin olis joskus voitettavissa. Viinamäki jää edelleen sinne haaveisiin, vaikka tänään pääsi jo lähes mäen juurelle.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos joku välttämättä haluaa kokeiluun ylikokorattaita taakse, niin pari kappaletta löytyy. Aijuu niin ovaalirattaat ovuloi tänään.

----------


## marco1

^Täytyypä hankkiutua setelikoneen äärelle. Entisetkin osaset setäluotolla... *viheltelee käet taskuisa* 

Muu elämä haittaa yhteislenkeille pääsyä...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minäkin olen pitkästä aikaa muutaman kerran omatoimisesti metsän puolella möyrinyt. Kivaa on ollut, mutta kyllä välillä pahat paikat pelottaa, sitä se pitkä ajotauko tekee. Valoista petti ensin riistovalon akku ja sitten sen korvaajaksi kaapin perältä  kaivetun vanha Hopen virtajohdossa on jotakin vikaa, kun johdon tärähdykset saavan valon sammumaan, ei kiva. Onneksi kypärävalo toimii sentään. Pitänee panostaa n. 1000 lumenin tankolamppuun, ei riistovaloon eikä myöskään Lupineen, vaan niiden välimaastoon, jossa saa kohtuu laatua vielä ilman jyrkyttäviä rahapanoksia.
 Juu ja hyvin oli metsän hoidollisilla toimenpiteillä pilattu tuo lähimetsän kikkakallioalue, josta Apa kertoi tovi sitten. 

Kaipa sitä Setälenkille voisi kohta uskaltaa, vaan piru, kun ne nykyään aina on jossakin ei polkien siirtymän päässä.  No ajaetaan yksin, niin silloin seura on juuri sellaista kuin haluaa ja on tarjolla.

ps. mulle maistuisi humalainen mallasjuoma

----------


## sixsixone

Missäs huomenna ajeltas ja monelta? Mulle passaa lähes kaikki. Ai ratakset  olis kohta perillä..

----------


## mutanaama

32T 104
Mutis 1 kpl musta
HC 1 kpl musta
661 1kpl musta
Liikkuva shikaani 1 kpl vihreä
Marco 1kpl musta 
Colli musta 1kpl
Antti Sairanen 1 kpl
Kyprok musta 1kpl
Marko.K Musta 1 kpl

34T 104
KMW vihreä 1 kpl
Sauli musta 1kpl

Mä otan pari ylimääräistä varmuuden vuoksi, jotka myyn sitten hirveellä katteella.[/QUOTE]

Rattaat on mulla himassa, rattaalle tulee hintaa noin 34T 50,99€ ja 32T 58,99€ +1,5€

Nouto meiltä. Jos haluat sen postiin, niin laitan laskun ja ahneena haluan vielä 3€ postikuluihin lisää.

----------


## marco1

32T 58,99€ +1,5€ = öööh 61€ tai jotain?

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna perjantaina 18:30 petikon liikuntapuiston parkkikselta valopäälenkki. Olut mukaan.

----------


## mutanaama

> 32T 58,99€ +1,5€ = öööh 61€ tai jotain?



Otan huomenna mukaan, hae petikosta ja Säästä!

----------


## sixsixone

Jees, nähdään siellä. Mä hoidan juomat huomenna  kun eilen lainasin ja hillot rattaasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä tulen huomenna kanssa.

----------


## marco1

> Otan huomenna mukaan, hae petikosta ja Säästä!



Valitettavasti huomenna on tonttulakin sovitusta ja kainalopieruja työn merkeissä joten ei valitettavasti taaskaan ehdi Petikon exhibitionistien sekaan...  :Irvistys: 
edit: v-loppuna ehkä parempi onni.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mä noudan viimeistään ens viikolla soikion mutikselta mutta taitaa mennä mullakin myyntiin kun tulevan pyörän kammet on sitten kuitennin 94bcd eikä 104 niinkuin luulin. kammet siis Sram X1

----------


## sixsixone

Nonni, absoluuttibläkkiovaali chainring +taco asennettu. Samalla Saintin takavaihtaja kiinni. Homma meni ku srömsöössä. Illalla tested.

----------


## petjala

Det snöär i skogen och jag vill ha öl till magen tai jottai sinnepäin. Jospa oisin ruotsin kirjutuksiin lukenu muutakin kuin  Medan kaffet kallnar -nimisen sarjisläpyskän. Ryysyt niskaan ja Petikkoon.

----------


## HC Andersen

siellä vaikuttaisi olevan jallukaakao keli....

----------


## PaH

> Det snöär i skogen ...

----------


## ellmeri

Onks? toi katsastusaseman takaa... hakuninmaalta vai mistä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Voi hitsi kun oli kivaa kun oli lunta metsässä, huomenna illasta täytyy ajella lisää... muuta oisko jotain eeppistä tarjolla sunnuntaille?

----------


## Shimaani

Suntaina on hakuhakuhaakuaa keskellä päivää jtn suap nährä, huaminen on ihan tyhjänä kalenterissa - wtf?

----------


## sixsixone

Joo hubaa ajella lumisessa metsässä.Ovaali rataksesta jäi tän lenkin ja olosuhteiden jälkeen hyvä maku suuhun.Tietty raskaampi kun vanha 28 piikkinen,mutta pyörittäminen jotenkin tuntui jouheemmalta ja välityssuhteet paremmalta. Super jyrkkiä ylämäkiä ei matkalla ollut mutta kai sitä ajamalla tulee jerkkua reisiin että niissäkin pärjää. HC:lla mainiot kaakaot matkassa. Lauantai illasta ehkä ajamaan, mutta huomenna tiedän tarkemmin aikataulut.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lähteekö Shimu huomenna ylä5:seen käymään?

----------


## sixsixone

Huomiset kuviot selkis.
Käykö alotus huomenna klo16 pitkäkosken majalta munkilla ja kaffilla? Joku 2h ajoa.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Huomiset kuviot selkis.
> Käykö alotus huomenna klo16 pitkäkosken majalta munkilla ja kaffilla? Joku 2h ajoa.



Päätetty *kops*

----------


## sixsixone

Tuleeko Shimaani kans niin nään sen Dillinger 4:en mikä meni multa sivusuun äksäksällässä

----------


## Shimaani

Ensin pitää tehdä haukkujen kanssa (lainarakilla [4-v bokkerinarttu] on vielä korvat hiukan piukalla eli muutosstressiä) piitkä ja rauhallinen tepastelulenkki Katoavaan Metsään™ ja takaisin, jtn suap nähdä ennättääkö tähän lähtöön ja millä kalustolla...  Yläfemmasta vois löytyä työmatkailubyysat tahi perätti mammutti mut jos vaikka ensi vkl sinne ehtis.  Tai sit pitää laihtua että mahtuu niihin entisiin  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mammutit tulee uusimman tiadon mukaan joulukuun puolen välin jälkeen, silla että kerkee kuusen alle....

----------


## PaH

Kannattaa olla kiltti et pukki tuo mammuttimen. 
Soon hyvä takakumi. Sohjoloskassa tai märässä mudassa/ savessa ei vetopito piisaa, mut muualla sehr gut.

Eka ongelma shitmanon jarruttimien kans - pari vuotta ajettu XT satula takana päätti haljeta. Ei niinkään ulostanu öljyjä, mut imi ilmaa satulaan. 
Tarttee laittaa viestiä kantoluodolle jahka jaksaa, mut taidan passata XT:t jatkossa - on nuo XTR:t senverta kivommat.

----------


## HC Andersen

Siitähän tuli mukava lenkki, sopivan rauhallinen. Kiitos osallisille. Meinasin ekaks kysyä Pahikselta huomiseksi ajoseuraa mutta taidan lähteä emännän ja koirien kanssa paksuttelemaan S-korpeen.

----------


## sixsixone

Kyl, hyvä lenkki.Tää pimeellä/lumessa ajaminen hubaa touhuu. Tattis kaikille.

----------


## petjala

^&^^ +kmw ynnä Ässä: Kiitti hienosta renksustalenksusta. Ny mun jalat on aivan soseena. Kahden ja puolen tunnin kakkosrymäys uuvutaa, kun sen päräyttää seittemänkymmenenviiden minuutin tauon jälkeen kolmen tunnin lenkuran perään. Pimeessä on kiva ajaa porukalla. Ei vainoo maahiset eikä luulotauti ollenkaan, toisin kuin yksin lamppuillessa.

Nyt seurustelen tuokion paistinpannun ja öfversti J.A. Sandelsin kanssa.

Mihin pohjattomaan kompostiin hävis puolen kilon pusviskassi ja neljäsataa grammaa transukukkoo??

----------


## kmw

Hyvä lenkki, kiits koko seurueelle. Mutmut millaisen nälän se aikaansaikaan. Nyt se on selätetty ja kohta pitää kerätä viimeisetkin voiman rippeet notta pääsee takan vierestä sänkyyn. 

Huomenna ehkä tämän aamun kiekuroiden uusinta kot'poluilla. Tänään heräsin 05.30 ja olin 06.00 pyörän selässä. Ehkläpä nyt pyhän kunniaksi voisi nukkua puoli tuntia pidempään.

----------


## Shimaani

Kuka teistä kasteli mun vaatteet litimäriks?  Päälliskerros oli kyllä ihan kuiva...?
Hupalenkura kaikkine tähtiportteineen ja yhdellä munkilla  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Koillisnurkalta tulee pikkuretkue höntyilemään Ylästössä/Ylästöstä etelään. Äkkilähtö, eli Diileri klo 13:10.

----------


## Shimaani

Kauhia vilske (meidän lisäksi paikalla oli toinenkin hakuhaukkuiluilulauma) oli Ü-tien pohjoispuolella, kolmen hengen läskijunakin siellä vilahti ja tehtiin treffit itsepäisyyspäiväksi.  SLO:n itäreunalta on puut parturoitu eli siinä meni sit se läpikulkureitti, idempää pääsee vielä kunnes alkavat sitä lumenkaatopaikkaa raivaa. 
Muistettavia asioita: älä blokkaa hakukoiran kuonoa omalla silmällä.

Nimim.
_väri-iloa vailla_

----------


## Bässi

Tuota yhtä on niin kovin vaikeeta havaita kun on haka maastoutumaan.

----------


## Marsusram

Lumi yllätti pyöräilijät!
 :Sarkastinen: 
Kiitoksia lenkistä, vaikka lähdinkin päivänvalolla Munkkikselta kotiutumaan.

----------


## zipo

Monta niitä RM:iä oikein oli sun tallissa?
BTW,Jos 190 perällä oleva alupöörän ostaisin niin blissukka on varma valinta,just kuin Rekkipöörä paksumilla renkailla.
RM:N Laukkukiinnityksille ja komeille graffoille pisteet.

Genen joustofatista en sano mitään kun en ymmärrä iskareista yms tekniikasta.Kestäköön hitsisaumat forever.

----------


## Shimaani

Piiiinkki läski?  Jättihieano. 
[jupinaa]Nyt mä olen kade ja alan tuumia uudelleenvärjätyn jädemobiilin hankinnan suunnittelun tuumintaa liki vakavasti koska väri on läskinhankinnan tärkein kriteeri...[/jupinaa]
Oliko äijjät käyneet päijjännetunnelin suulla kun siinä haukkulauman kanssa liikkuessa havaittuna oli hirmusti läskijälkeä? :Cool:

----------


## zipo

Jep,tsekattiin vastapattiin ajamista oli oksia edessä,ei voinut yrittää.

----------


## Shimaani

Häätyy muistaa lisää ne oksasakset sinne koirailuilutakin taskuun.  Pariin paikkaan pitäis vielä sahaa ja latoa niitä metrisiä kalikoi poikittain ennenQ rapakot jäätyy. Sen vuotavan kulman on joku prkl motoristi ajanu kuralle, ajaa semmottisella kotarilla yön pimeydessä.

----------


## petjala

Luiskahtikohan tossa mun lipeemisessä lusikallinen? Tai jossain niistä puolesta tusinasta pukkihypystä polun syrjään? Joka tapauksessa pyykkikone suivaantui ja tekoäly sammui ryysyjä pestessä. Kostin universumille hohottaen Jack Nicholsonin hullunnaurua hakatessani koneen kantta auki moskalla ja taltoilla. Pyykit kuivumassa ja uus pesukone tilattu, ou jea.

Kävin antamassa tuolle kymmenen ja puoli vuotta moitteettomasti palvelleelle kolmensadan euron koneelle vielä kiitospusun ja paijauksen. Maailmassa on jotain myös hyvää ja halpaa. Sisukkaasti sieti niin betonikokkareisten kuin hiilivetykeskitisleisten työvaatteidenkin pesut. Epsanjalainen Fagor oli hän, kone jolla on sielu.

----------


## Shimaani

Täällä rätit pesee satasen Miele™.  Ihan *piip* painava komuutta jonka ostin käytettynä ja huallettuna hesarilta.

----------


## petjala

Oisin mielelläni tullut Mieleen, muuta sorruin tarjouksessa olleeseen kuuskyt rosenttia halvempaan (no katsoin uutta tonnin Mieleä) laitteeseen ja tein ratkaisun: Siemensin.

Yhtä Mieleä kannoin rivarissa kakkoskerrokseen. Noiduin torpan isännälle, jotteiko tähän sadan kilon rohjoon saanut kotiinkuljetusta. DI:ltä tuli stereotypiaan sopiva vastaus: "Valmistaja ilmoittaa tasan 96kg." Join sit loppuillan sen kaljoja...

----------


## slow

> Tuota yhtä on niin kovin vaikeeta havaita kun on haka maastoutumaan.



Pakko lainata kuvakin koska äärimmäisen parhauden parissa. Vesiväreillä ja maalarinteipillä?

----------


## petjala

Siltä oli loppunu värikoodatut siniset nipparit kesken, siks noi teipit. Maali kai automaalia, Bässi vastatkoon, tietää parhaiten. Mä oon aidosti kade tosta rohkeasta värivalinnasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuo pinkki fätti on kyllä hieno!

----------


## sixsixone

> Oisin mielelläni tullut Mieleen, muuta sorruin tarjouksessa olleeseen kuuskyt rosenttia halvempaan (no katsoin uutta tonnin Mieleä) laitteeseen ja tein ratkaisun: Siemensin.
> 
> Yhtä Mieleä kannoin rivarissa kakkoskerrokseen. Noiduin torpan isännälle, jotteiko tähän sadan kilon rohjoon saanut kotiinkuljetusta. DI:ltä tuli stereotypiaan sopiva vastaus: "Valmistaja ilmoittaa tasan 96kg." Join sit loppuillan sen kaljoja...



Meillä kesti Mielen pyykkikone abaut 3 vuotta. Nelihenkinen perhe ja kone laulaa 2 kertaa päivässä, joka päivä. Yhtenä kauniina päivänä ei moottori inahtanutkaan. Moottorin Hiilet ilmeisesti kuluneet loppuun.kustannusarvio n. 300€. Lupaavat tolle muistaakseni 20vuotta elinaikaa mutta laskettu 2pesua/vko,hehheh!Hain Samsungin invertterimoottorilla halvennuksella 5vuoden laajennetulla takuulla. Hyvin on pelittänyt, kop kop...

----------


## Bässi

Vesivärillä ja 2k lakkaa 4 kierrosta. harmaalle pohjalle, ois ehken pitäny valkoselle niin ois tullu enempi pinkki. 
Maalarinteippiä joutu käyttää kun takajarruletku on vielä liian lyhyt, oikee reitti menee alaputken alla.
Liberaalimpi Trekki  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Olisko keskelläviikkoo valopollaterapiaa jossain? Startti 18-19 ? n.2h rauhallista..

----------


## HC Andersen

18.30 Keskiviikkona 🍩-koskelta.

----------


## Shimaani

Häätyy THE valo esiinkaivaa.  Tänä aamuna joku sai itkupotkuraivarin jssn Pakilan nurkilla hiekkabaanalla kun mun Tesla oli vajaateholla suunnattuna 6m eturenkaan eteen.  Ninja kiljui allekirjuuttanutta kääntämäään lamppua alaspäin ja kun vastasin että en niin tää omassa ajosuunnassaan vasemmassa laidassa etenevä kertoi nimensä olevan tyhmä.  En vastaanut esittäytymiseen kun lumikäärmemoodissa oleva sträkleri oli melko kuttumainen hallittava.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kaiva samalla niitä 📍 renkaita

----------


## Shimaani

Aistn, nehän mää olin unohtanut. Jos musta ei kuulu niin olen eksyyntynyt Vyöhykkeelle™   :No huh!:

----------


## sixsixone

> 18.30 Keskiviikkona -koskelta.



Mulle passaa tämä hyvin. Tulossa.




Edit:Sain pyhänä lahjottua emännän patikoimaan mun kanssa tonne k-puistoon
minttukaakaolla+munkilla. Siitä tulikin vähän pidempi lenkki kun päänsä kääntää niin ei tiiä mihin suntaan pitäs lähtee. Ja tuntuu etäisyydet vähän pidemmiltä kun pöörällä.

----------


## kyprok

Kysytään nyt täältäkin vaikka zipolta jo toisessa langassa samaa huhuilin, mutta onko kenelläkään (varmaan on) kokemusta Salsan navoista? Mimmoisia ovat?

----------


## Shimaani

Vankka epäilykseni on että päivän kokoontuilemisajo jää osaltani kokematta, kalenterissani on hiukan liikaa toDo juttuja.  Tarvii lisää tunteja vuorokauteen...
Liityn joukkoon mikäli ennätän mutta tsänssit näyttää olevan 50/60  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Kysytään nyt täältäkin vaikka zipolta jo toisessa langassa samaa huhuilin, mutta onko kenelläkään (varmaan on) kokemusta Salsan navoista? Mimmoisia ovat?



Mulla on käytössä Salsan Enabler etunapa ja mukluk2 takanapa, reilu 3 vuotta ja n.8tkm. Eteen olen kerran vaihtanut vassut, taakse olen vaihtanut kynnet ja vapaarattaan laakerit, mielestäni hyvät. Mukluk3 takanavoissa on erilainen alumiininen vapaaratas joka on herkempi hajoamaan.

----------


## mursuherra

> 18.30 Keskiviikkona 🍩-koskelta.



Voisin tulla mukaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Siitähän tuli ihan sopiva lenkki, 25 kilsaa ovelta ovelle, kuraa oli sillai sopivasti.

----------


## sixsixone

Joo tänään varusteiden pesua ja huomenna pyöränpesu/fiksaus.kivvaa settiä. Thanx

----------


## mursuherra

Kiitos vaan minunkin puolesta. 37km tuli mittariin. Löytyi sieltä uusiakin polkuja, tai sellaisilta ne ainakin pimeässä näytti ja pari paikkaa joita täytyy käydä salaharjoittelemassa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Olikos tuossa 32T soikiorattaassa kierteet? eli ei käy kiinnitys näillä nippeleillä missä on vastakappale?

----------


## sixsixone

^joo rattaassa kierteet.Mulla kävi vanhat pultit kun pituus riitti.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Rattaaan mukana ei varmaan tule pultteja? varmaan samat käy mitkä sopii Racefacen vastaavaan kierteelliseen rattaaseen?

----------


## HC Andersen

Pultteja ei tule rattaan mukana, samat käy kuin muihin NW rattaisiin eli n.10mm pitkät.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Thanks! Pakko oli muuttaa suunitelmia pyörän suhteen kun aina vaan venyy, viimeisen tiedon mukaan olis tullu vasta tammikuun puolessa välissä niin peruin kaupat ja käyn hakeen varmaan viimeisen myynnissä olevan 17,5" Farley kuutosen tänään ja täyteen rahaan prkl! Ei voi mitään, nyt on myyjän markkinat  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

^ oikea päätös. Eräs hillitysti pukeutuva eteläkeskivantaalainen on lausunut absoluuttisen totuden notta mitä kauemmin odottaa niin sitä kaueemmin joutuu olemaan ilman.

Vaan ompas se soikio mukava. Lievästi apumoottorilta tuntuu. Lisäksi henk.koht. bonuksena 2 piikkiä keventynyt välitys. Kot'polkuja kävin äsken koluamassa ja pusikkonousu Sudentullinmäen mopopaanalle ei ole ennen sujunut nuin hyvin.  Illuusio vahvoista reisistä on isompi kuin ennen :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Odottaminen voi olla kivaa. Sijoitin läskin hankintarahat ja pörsissä kävi sellainen flaksi, että päätin vaihtaa tuon jo tilatun postimyynti läskin parempaan malliin. Eipä tarvi sitä sitten heti itse speksata, eikä noita sramin 11 speed palikoita olisi itse edes raaskinut ostaa. Mutta pörsissä sai tuon muutaman viikon takaisen laskun ansiosta ilmaista rahaa.  :Kieli pitkällä:   Tulee uusi rajoittamaton Läski näillä näkymin ehkä Juhannukseksi.
Onneksi on vielä tuo Onniwanni. Saisi nyt vaan tuo talvi jo tulla.

----------


## sixsixone

Mihis päin perjantai iltana? Missään vähän kuivempaa..

----------


## marco1

> Pultteja ei tule rattaan mukana, samat käy kuin muihin NW rattaisiin eli n.10mm pitkät.



Onkos jossain noita pitkiä varastossa, ei ole tullut vastaan niin pitkiä että sais bashin samalla kiinni... Lauantaina Herzikan lähivalinnassa kaikki -20% mutta ei tainnut olla noita.

----------


## HC Andersen

^voin tarkistaa illalla miljardikaapista.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko perjantaina Askiston kalliobaanat jtn?

----------


## sixsixone

> Oisko perjantaina Askiston kalliobaanat jtn?



Ai se pikku metikkö siinä ihan Petikon kupeessa missä kerran käytiin? Mulle ainakin sopii.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei, vihdintien toisella puolella, laitan koordinaatit myöhemmin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli huomenna 18.30 Kimaratien päässä oleva parkkis, pari tuntia löysää kalliopolkuilua, olut mukaan!

Kartta

----------


## sixsixone

Jep,tämä selvä.uusia mestoja meikäläiselle..

----------


## mutanaama

Mäkin olen selvä ja tulen autolla. Ollu vähän raskaan puoleinen viikko, pyörällä päästään paremmalle tuulelle.

----------


## Bässi

Ehkä minäkin...
Tahtooko Mutanaama suditellun renkaan riekaleen jo takas?

----------


## mutanaama

Kelpaa kiitos.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Jos mutis otat rattaan mukaan niin tuun hakemaan, mieli tekis tulla ajamaankin mutta pitää olla 19.30 Järvenpäässä niin aika lyhyeksi lenkki jää.

Ja kuulimpa myös kaverilta joka asuu aivan niillä nurkilla että siellä on joku ukko joka vihaa pyöräilijöitä ja on kulemma tehnyt kaikkea pikku jäynää poluille, ei kuulemma hänen mukaansa sais ajaa siellä..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

On jonkunverran tuttuja noi Askiston kulmat ja joskus tulee sinnepäinkin suunnattua niin onko millaisia maastoja noi Kimaratien pään polut teknisiltä vaatimuksiltaan ja onko niin pehmeää että muut kuin läskit uppoaa?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kalliobaanaa ja metsäpolkua, ei kovinkaan teknistä (mun mielestä) kyllä siellä kapeallakin ajaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Jos mahdollista niin olisi kiva jos voisitte laittaa vähän reittiä näkyviin tänne niin näkis että mihin suuntaan ja millaisia lenkkejä siellä on.  Muuten, mikä navigaattori tai vastaava olisi hyvä ja johon voisi jotenkin imuroida reittejä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Meistä kellään tuskin on mitään träkkereitä käynnissä, mennään fiiliksellä, silloin se ei ole suorittamista :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ihan oikea asenne. Ja varmaan päivänvalossa näkyy jäljet sen verran että polut löytyy?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kalliobaanojenlähtöpaikka

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kiitos, pitää käydä katsastamassa kun ehtii.

----------


## mutanaama

Hyppäät pykälään vaan. Me tarvitaan joku selvä soittamaan taksi. Se ei onnistu ihan kaikilla lenkeillä  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

> ...vähän reittiä näkyviin tänne niin näkis että mihin suuntaan ja millaisia lenkkejä siellä on.



http://mtb-vaeltaja.fi/REITIT/uusimaa.html





> mikä navigaattori tai vastaava olisi hyvä ja johon voisi jotenkin imuroida reittejä?



Garminin GPS tai joku (Android) känny...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kiitokset reilusta kutsusta. Hankin ensin valot niin sitten sopii hyvin.

----------


## JKK

> Hyppäät pykälään vaan. Me tarvitaan joku selvä soittamaan taksi. Se ei onnistu ihan kaikilla lenkeillä



Onko lenkin jälkeen meininki tämä?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JKK

Eihän nämä Tapatalkista kuvat toimi.

----------


## mutanaama

Kyl meillä yleensä fillarit on tallella, ees yks. Muuten kuin salakuvattu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Voi vitsi että mä vedin hyvän lenkin. Ainoa huono puoli oli että tuli kiire käymään postissa niin piti ajaa siirtymä autolla > olut muuttui sitten Coca-Colaksi  :Vihainen:

----------


## sixsixone

Hyvä lenkki ja hirmu kivaa. Tonne uudestaan.Jumppa teki hyvää jumissa olevalle selälle.

----------


## mutanaama

Onneks oli valot, niin en eksyny porukasta sen pahemmin. Oli  kyllä meikäläisen mittapuun mukaan aikas rivakka tahti ja jyrkkiä mäkiä. Mut tekipäs hyvää ajaa välillä yli omien voimien. Tack hyvästä vedosta ja yllättävän hyvin osuneesta suunnistuksesta.

Ovulaatiorattaasta ei negatiivista sanottavaa.

----------


## zipo

Puuhamaa.Flow mesta.
Btw,Uusi ajamaton hodari hikoili ilmoja ulos kyljistä,harvempi kudos?litku? tms. ekassa ei ollut mitään oireita.

----------


## Bässi

Hik..........Hik...

----------


## Bässi

Uuteen nousuun. Piti kysyä @661 kun haeskelit 10 osasia, multa jää yli ens viikolla Zee liipasin jos vielä tarvetta.

----------


## sixsixone

^Ehti jo suunnitelmat muuttua ja laitoin nastakumit projektista kiertoon.Ei noilla ehi ajaa kun läski tuli taloon.Eli ei nyt ainakaan tarvetta, thanx kun kysyit.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko Pahis käynnyt lähipäivinä ajamassa Kalkkiruukin luontopolulla, siellä näyti olevan Vanhelga/Mammoth rengaskombon jälkiä. S-korpi oli tänään varsin synkkä ja märkä, jopa paksuttimella oli välillä vaikea päästä etenemään, toisilla oli näköjään ollut vielä vaikeampaa...

----------


## Bässi

Minä kävin tiistaina ko. Yhdistelmällä. Oli kyllä märintä mitä tänävuonna on ollu se lenkki. 
kyllä tänäänkin kävin skorvessa jälkiä tekemässä ja märkää oli edelleen

----------


## HC Andersen

^Sä kävit myös mielessä, mutta renkaan jäljet näytti mielestäni suht tuoreilta, varsinkin kun näin sun eilen luovuttavan renkaan takaisin mutikselle, niin laskin sut pois yhtälöstä, mutta hyvä että syyllinen löyty  :Hymy:  .

----------


## PaH

> ..S-korpi oli tänään varsin synkkä ja märkä, jopa paksuttimella oli välillä vaikea päästä etenemään, toisilla oli näköjään ollut vielä vaikeampaa...



Ässkorpi olis ollu viisaampi valinta ku nuuksela. Enempi sohjosoosia oksilla ku idässä; yks märimmistä lenkeistä ever. 
Flätit olis ollu kova juttu. Samoin kolmannet vaihtohanskat.

----------


## PMT

Melkeen meni sää samanlaiseksi Paloheinä Pitkäkoski välillä kun olin aamulla ajamassa tuolla rupes niin paljon ränrää taivaalta putoon ettei näin syksyllä oikein tietänyt oonko polulla vai sen vierelläja märkyys rupes harmittamaan että päätin läheä kotiin.

----------


## kyprok

> Uuteen nousuun. Piti kysyä @661 kun haeskelit 10 osasia, multa jää yli ens viikolla Zee liipasin jos vielä tarvetta.



Mulla on yksi ylimääräinen zee -takavaihtaja jos on tarvetta.

edit: näemmä ei olekkaan tarvetta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Ässkorpi olis ollu viisaampi valinta ku nuuksela. Enempi sohjosoosia oksilla ku idässä; yks märimmistä lenkeistä ever. 
> Flätit olis ollu kova juttu. Samoin kolmannet vaihtohanskat.



Etelänjuuksela oli vähälumisempaa vielä Solvalla- Karjakaivo -Urja tasolla iltapäivällä.
Pari puuta oli poikittain, oli.

edit:Suolla oli melkein luntakin:

----------


## PaH

^ sinne oli aie mullakin ekaks, mut päädyin sit pidemmälle. Mikälie mielenhäiriö. 
 Päivä valkes kun kattilasta starttasin. Parasiitti - klassari - sikaranta - haukkalampi akselilla könysin.

----------


## Shimaani

Nää Juläston polut on kyllä aivan stn märkiä, Supiväylänkin vois uudelleenkastaa vaikka Supipuroksi.  Ja se altaan lounaiskulma on hirmuinen mutalikko

*koiriapesee*

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^niin on, talutin tuon mutalammikon kun en vaan viitsinyt sotkea. Yllättävän puhtaana selvisin keliin nähden, tosin lenkkikin oli hyvin lyhyt soikiorattaan koeajo, liekö johtunut lenkin lyhyydestä vai polkijan kokemattomuudesta mutta en oikein eroa huomannut pyöreään… no testit jatkuu!

----------


## mutanaama

Siirtymillä saa lisää vauhtia, ja ylämäissä on enempi tasaista vääntöä. Mutta toisaalta taas pykälä on isompi, niin se hyöty vähän kuin menee sitten siinä.

----------


## Antza44

Onko noiden soikioden jälkeen paluuta enään pyöreisiin? Onko ne ylivoimasesti parhaat NW:t?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en ainakaan ole vaihtamassa pyöreetä takaisin, työmatkaa ja maastoa nyt tuolla takana n. 40tuntia... pyörittämisen vastus tuntuu huomattavasti tasaisemmalta eikä tarvitse runtata samalla tavalla. Ehdottomasti jatkoon!

----------


## Antza44

Jos teette uutta kimppa tilausta, jossain vaiheessa otan 1 kipaleen 32 piikkisen. Ellen hairahdu ennen sitä ite tilaamaan. Myöhästyin edellisestä puol vuorokautta :Irvistys: .

----------


## HC Andersen

^mutis taisi ottaa muutaman ylimääräisen, myöhäisheränneille... kysy siltä :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Laita mulle osoite, otin pari ylimääräistä, hinta 63,50€, postitan sen sulle. Käykö vihree?

----------


## mutanaama

Ja juu, toistaiseksi mennään tolla, kunnes joku keksii taas jotain mihin voi höyrähtää.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^soikeet takarattaat?

----------


## mutanaama

Däng! ja vielä sintrattu.

----------


## kmw

Hyvä groove voisi irrota soikeilla kiekoilla.

----------


## marco1

Oon vielä onnellinen soikiorattaan tilaaja muttaku ei prkl kerkiä mihinkään minnekään ikinä.

----------


## mutanaama

Pistän sen postiin, eip tarvii murehtia  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Ihan toisenlainen oli nuuksela tänään. Floukin löyty, osa poluista ei. Aukeemmilla kaltseilla pikkupolut jo hyvin piilossa.

Etukummi ei kestäny; vanhelka sai kaks läpireikää nappuloiden väliin - ekassa nopee tyhjennys; vauhdissa stanit rinnuksille ja naamalle. Tervanaru + varalitku kehiin, toimi mut tunki litkun hiljalleen ulos. Toisen jälkeen käytin varasisurikortin ja viimeisen co2 hylsyn. Onneks autolle ei ollu ku tunnin ajomatka...

Fillari keveni useempia kiloja kun jäätyneen mutakaakan virutteli letkupesten irti. Katsotaan ny kuin diy-paikat kestää - sisäpuolelta reiän ympäristö bräkleenillä puhtaaks, äkkipikaliimaa alueelle ja paikkalappu vulkanoituvasta teipistä päälle.

----------


## Antza44

Kiitos Mutikselle en sittenkään myöhästynyt :Hymy: .

----------


## marco1

> Pistän sen postiin, eip tarvii murehtia



Eiku nyt alkavalla viikolla vois onnistua hakemaan. Posti nyt menee vielä enemmän hukkaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt niitä on vielä yx vihree ja yx musta jäljellä. Jos jollekin hirmunen hätä tulee, voin myydä.

[edit] Se on jo tuolla ulkona keltaisessa lootassa odottamassa iteljoonia.

----------


## marco1

Voi ei.

----------


## zipo

Just ja nytten ei kukaan sano mitään jostain yhdennäköisyydestä.

----------


## marco1

En uskalla sanoa niin kauan kun sillä on minun ovulation rinkulat.

----------


## ellmeri

> Just ja nytten ei kukaan sano mitään jostain yhdennäköisyydestä.



*Glup* piti kyllä jotain mutta en nyt muista.... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jotakin tuttua tuossa taatossa tuossa yllä on.  Sama pelottava ilme, kun kohtasin ajomestarin tässä muutama vuosi sitten Mätiksellä.  Ei sillä kyllä mitään punaista nuttua yllä silloin ollut, mutta spaddu huulessa kyllä. 

Tänään polkimien vaihto ja ohjainlaakerin säätö pikaisesti ja lähimetsään, kun kerran pakkasukko on tannerta vaihteeksi kovettanut.

----------


## PMT

Keskiviikkona 3.12  valopäälenkki klo 18 oliko se nyt hiihtoputken parkkikselta Kivikkoa pyörimään.

----------


## mursuherra

Valopäälenkki kivikossa kuullostaa hyvältä. Tää valopää vois tulla sinne.

----------


## sixsixone

Mä yritän kans ke tonne Kivikkoon ajamaan kun lupasin samalla tuoda kammet.. Mun autossa pääsee jos jollain kyytitarvetta.

----------


## petjala

Hmm, kesKivikko kuulostaa mainiolta. En lupaa tulla, jospa siten ei ilmaantuis esteitä

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en pääse keskiviikkona.

----------


## Shimaani

Keskiviikko noukänduu, hakukoiraporukan syyskokous ja pitsakestit.

----------


## kmw

Oliskos Setämiehillä lainata mulle n. kuukaudeksi 40mm os-stemmiä, miel. maltillsella kulmalla. Kunnääs Epun Suurpinkutin tuli joululomailemaan mun kaa. Runko on mulle inasen iso niin nysämpi kannatin olisi oikein jepajee. Vaikka kyllä tuuollakin setupilla saapi hauskuutta. Kammet  saavat kyllä tuta, mutta mitäs ovat väärässä asennossa niin usein.

----------


## HC Andersen

Veikkaan että saattaisi löytyä 45mm jostain kätköistä, tarkistan illalla.

----------


## Bässi

Mä tuun ajelee







> Keskiviikkona 3.12  valopäälenkki klo 18 oliko se nyt hiihtoputken parkkikselta Kivikkoa pyörimään.

----------


## apa

Voisha yrittää kivikkoo, jos 1730 päästetään töistä irti

----------


## mursuherra

Mä en ehdikään huomenna ihan kuudeksi Kivikkoon. Saatan silti lähteä etsimään valopääjunaa  hiukan myöhässä. Ilmestyn pohjoisen suunnasta ja siirtymät fillarilla.

----------


## sixsixone

Mites perjantain ajelut? Mä haluun imuroida mattoja perjantaina enkä lauantaina mut joku pikkulenkki varmaan onnistus.

----------


## Shimaani

Perjantaina ajellaan koiran kanssa agiliitohalliin ja takasin sitq on treenattu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joku pieni lenkki 18.30 Petikosta

----------


## tee_pu

Selviääkö laiheliinilla jossa on nastat alla perjantai-illan ajosta? Hyvin hyvin varovainen ehkä siis.

----------


## sixsixone

> Joku pieni lenkki 18.30 Petikosta



Varmistan vielä aikataulun.yritän mukaan.

----------


## sixsixone

> Selviääkö laiheliinilla jossa on nastat alla perjantai-illan ajosta? Hyvin hyvin varovainen ehkä siis.



Tuolla Petikon suunnalla missä ajellaan on suht helppoa polkua,kallioita ja hiekkabaanaa. Jotain +2 astetta huomiselle luvattu.kyllä tuolla vielä ilman nastoja ollaan ajettu.Mutta siis ajamaan vaan jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Perjantaille olut tai muu virvoitusjuoma mukaan.

----------


## tee_pu

Petikon kiekuran lähtöpaikka on sitten mikä? Edelleen arvon leivon mietin josko sittenkin pitäisi viikon huolet lähteä metsään jättämään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ulkoilualueen parkkipaikka, jos ei sinne löydä niin voin opastaa ABC:ltä 18.25.

----------


## tee_pu

En pääse paikalle. Ikävä ylimääräinen yllättävä este iltaan  :Irvistys:  Koko illan ohjelmisto kerralla uusiksi. Tämmöistä tämä elämä välistä on. Ensi kerralla sitten

----------


## sixsixone

Ilman kaliaakin voi olla hauskaa. Hmm, ehkä ajoin ehkä en..

----------


## HC Andersen

Lenkki oli ainakin lyhyt, hidas ja väsynyt...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Ovela-ratas-kokemuksia. Fat-bike dayssa tuli ajeltua nyt hiukan isompi lenkki, ja parissa paikassa ei vaan jaksanu. Ei sitten millään. Osittain syynä oli ensin mudassa luikastelu, mutta kuitenkin. Tarvii vaan hankkia lisää jerkkua reisiin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Tarvii vaan hankkia lisää jerkkua reisiin.



Sulla onneksi nurkan takaa kurkkaa jo massakauden aloitus. Kinkkua, laatikoita ja tummaa olutta kaksi käsin kohti nielua, niin kyllä läski (pyörä) kohta kiitää. 

Eikös nuo jenkit sanoneet hetki sitten, että joulukuussa sää muuttuu ja tulee kylmin talvi eurooppaan 30 vuoteen. Sitä odotellessa, eikä ne minusta kyllä tässä kylmästä sodasta puhuneet.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Ovela-ratas-kokemuksia. Fat-bike dayssa tuli ajeltua nyt hiukan isompi lenkki, ja parissa paikassa ei vaan jaksanu. Ei sitten millään. Osittain syynä oli ensin mudassa luikastelu, mutta kuitenkin. Tarvii vaan hankkia lisää jerkkua reisiin.



Sanoisin että Malminkartanon jätemäen portaat saattais toimia treenimielessä oikein hyvin!

----------


## marco1

Minäkin testasin ko. ratasta pikkasen, helkkarin outoa muljahtelua ekat 2min sitten unohtui koko ratas, ei olis kyllä mitään nähnytkään siinä rähmässä. 
Yllättävän kuluneelta vaikutti RF:n 30t N/W parin kk:n vähillä ajoilla - kyllä tuolla vielä ajaa pitkään mutta joteski tuntuma että TA ja Blackspire tekee kovempaa anodisointia.

^Hieronta extrakivaa pitkän tauon jälkeen, viime viikolla Paulilla kävin ja saattaa joutua piipahtaman uudestaan....

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Eihän niitä voi ajaa fillarilla. Eivaan, lihashuolto on unohtunut kokonaan, venyttlyä tullu tehtyä tunti tänä vuonna ja ehkä kerran kävin hierojalla. Vanhat kokemukset kertoo, että tehot kasvaa helposti kymmeniä prosentteja muutaman hierontakerran jälkeen. Toivottavasti nyt alkaisi olemaan aikaa vähän siihenkin.



Voihan se noinkin olla jos paikat on oikein jumissa. Kannattaa ottaa lihaskalvojen käsittely, nimimerkillä itkumeinastulla... :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Hieronnasta on jo kovin pitkä aika, mutta hyvää hierontaa antoi eilinen 3h kiinteällä KäpyläMärkiössä. Oli isät&pojat läskijuna ja mää (2nd. gen. ajeli komiasti). Lujjaa ei menty, mutta silti on kohtuu ajettu olo. Mun kruisailu oli julmaa tötöilyä ja horjuvaa etenemistä, mutta että voikin nuin naurettavansäälittävä suoritus olla niin hubahubaa. 

Millonkas sedät saapuisivat R-mäelle lustin pitoon? Rapakuramutaa ei ole tarjota, mutta muuten ihan ok settiä.
Lawantai 13.12? Laavu löytyy jos makkaratuttaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Kummallista kyllä, lauvantai 1312 olis tyhjänä mun kalenterissa vaikka makkurinpaistoon. Kaikilla muilla se sit varmaan on ihan täynnä....

----------


## mutanaama

12 päivä on rapukekkerit, voi olla että 13 päivä on heikko olo. että sillä varauksella.

@LiikkuvaShikaani. Lihakset jumissa ja kalvot kiinni. Sen takia venyttelystä ei ole hyötyä. Tarvii se aika vaan nyt tilata Paulille, ei tässä muu auta.
Onneks tilaaminen ei sattunu  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantaina maqquria? Ja,tack!

----------


## tee_pu

Oliko mutiksella viel vihreätä ovaaliratasta vahingossa tähteellä? Niin sen kyl pitäisi olla aivan vääräuskoisen väärä koko eli 38 piikkinen. Vielä vähemmän, kun asiaan olen perehtynyt niin käykö se racefasen kampiin?

----------


## mutanaama

No ei mulla sellasia ole, myin vahingossa oman vararattaankin poies. Lisää pitäis kohta tilata.

Siitä venyttelystä :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VCM7xnL2QY#t=201

----------


## PMT

@mutanaama mihinkä sitä joutuu jos tehot kasvaa hierottaessa ja venyttelyssä ,rupeis varmaan pelottamaan metsässä meno. En oo ollut mikään kova venyttelemään eikä hierottukaan kuin 2 kertaa, itse olen kyllä hieronut kun tyttö hiihti niin oli opeteltava, muita olen kyllä hieronut mutta minua tosiaanvain 2kertaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep. Meitä on moneen junaan. Yleisesti ottaen mä en saa edes sormenpäitä maahan polvia koukistamatta, ellen sitten istu lattialla. Ja tätä se on mulla ollut melkeen aina.

----------


## marco1

Tuo mainittu herrahan ei varsinaisesti tee urheiluhierontaa vaan minullakin käsittely lähinnä mahdollistaa kävelyn ja nukkumisen kun saadaan rangasta lukot auki. Napeilla pääsee vaan puoleen väliin, manipuloinnilla loppuun asti.

----------


## PMT

Älä vaan yritäkkään niitä sormia lattiaan, siinä on suurivika jos yrittää venytellä enemmän mitä nivelet ja nikamat antaa myöten , tunnen liian monta ihmistä jotka on venytelleet itsensä vaivaisiksi.

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllä ne menee silloin kun lihakset eivät ole jumissa. 
Mutta, oot ihan oikeassa tuon venyttelyn kanssa. Mä melkein onnistuin tekemään takajalkojen lihaksille pysyvää vahinkoa liialla venyttelyllä. En nyt muista, oliko se Ellmeri vai Pauli, kun sanoi, että se lihas antaa periksi sieltä heikoimmasta paikasta, joka on tietysti lihaksen päädyt. Keskeltä jumissa oleva lihas ei veny ilman hierontaa mihinkään. Todennäköisesti saa vain tulehduksen aikaiseksi.

----------


## ellmeri

[QUOTE=mutanaama;2302542 Mä melkein onnistuin tekemään takajalkojen lihaksille pysyvää vahinkoa liialla venyttelyllä. En nyt muista, oliko se Ellmeri vai Pauli, kun sanoi, että se lihas antaa periksi sieltä heikoimmasta paikasta, joka on tietysti lihaksen päädyt. Keskeltä jumissa oleva lihas ei veny ilman hierontaa mihinkään. Todennäköisesti saa vain tulehduksen aikaiseksi.[/QUOTE]

Mä oon tehnyt pitkiäkin venytyksiä mutta lihas on ollut lämpöinen ja joustava,kylmää lihasta ei kannnata hirveesti rassata,lenkillä voi tauolla vähän tehdä palauttavaa kun joku vetää tauolla nortin,tukholman reissuilla kun päivä vietetään metsässä ja paljon tankataan nestettä niin ei tuu lihakseen kuivumisia jne.. Lihashuoltoa kannattaa tehdä vähän ennen nuggumaan menoa vaikka mummon kanssa.. :Sarkastinen:  sillaiii....

----------


## sixsixone

Millonkas sedät saapuisivat R-mäelle lustin pitoon? Rapakuramutaa ei ole tarjota, mutta muuten ihan ok settiä.
Lawantai 13.12? Laavu löytyy jos makkaratuttaa.[/QUOTE]



Monelta olis tarkoitus lauantaina lähteä liikkeelle?Jos kokeilis kepillä jäätä ja laittas anomuksen vetämään..

----------


## Shimaani

Riihimäen suunnan sääennuste näyttää lauvantaille aika  -hmmm- ei-houkuttelevalta. 

t:
sokerista tehty

----------


## kmw

Eikä norskikaan hyvältä näyta http://www.yr.no/sted/Finland/Södra_Finland/Rajamäki/
Jos olisi asteen pari pakkasella niin ei haittaisi, mutta tommosessa räntäsateessa kastuu äkesti. Joten tää SokeriSakari ehdottaa Rajamäkihubailun siirtoa. Kattelllaan seuraavaa viikonvaihdetta sillä silmällä.

Mut söndaagina on paaljon parempi keli. Toivotan sedät tervetulleeksi Petikkoon. VPCX-rata on merkattu 12.00, startti 13.00. Stenu sai makkarat sponssina Helsingin Makkaratehtaalta, oluttakin on. Mää taida mtn kisaa ajella, mutta sen jälkeen kun rata on purettu voisi jossakin vielä pyörähtää. Valot mukana kun hämärä alkaa jo kovin aikaisin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaina voisin poiketa Petikossa, lavvantaina yritän siivota. Huomenna lähden koirien kanssa maastoilemaan.

----------


## sixsixone

Onko perjantai iltana ketään lähössä ajamaan?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onko perjantai iltana ketään lähössä ajamaan?




Mä meen koirien kanssa.

----------


## sixsixone

Mäkin ehkä voisin sunnuntaina hyrräillä Petikkoon kun vieressä sattuu olee.Enkä ennen noissa ajoissa ole käynyt. Huomenna mahdollisesti vaan pyörän testausta kotinurkissa tai sitten kartanolle ja takas

----------


## kmw

> ..... lavvantaina yritän siivota...



sama. Paitti että mulla ei jää yritykseksi. Näin minun annettiin ymmärtää.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna sunnuntaina Petikon parkkikselta lenkuraa kello 11:00

----------


## petjala

^no sinne. Sit voi harkita et osallistuuko siihen iltapäiväseen Väärät Polut(/pyörät) CycloX:ään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Siel oli kaliaa ja maqquria *droool*

----------


## Shimaani

Ttu mtn kaliaa makkurilla vaan hakukoirain kera petaksen mettässä riekkumista valoisan aikaan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Huomenna sunnuntaina Petikon parkkikselta lenkuraa kello 11:00



Kui pitkää lenkkiä ajallisesti meinasitte noin suurinpirtein?

----------


## HC Andersen

Käydään ajamassa tunti puolitoista, hengailaan hetki VPCX kisoissa siellä Petikossa syömässä makkaraa ja sit joko ajetaan lisää tai sitten ei, fiilispohjalla mennään, vauhti on myös sen mukaista.

----------


## kmw

Mää olen hoodeilla jo kympiltä, mut voisin tulla parkkikselle 11.00 toiveikkaana ettäjotta jos saisin vähän roudausapuja. Mun reppuun ei mahdu klapit ja makkarat ja viittis ajella monta kertaa eessuntaas.

voisi jälkeenpäin vaikka G-polun ajella Keimolan suuntaan, tai sitten jtkn ihan muuta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

No mä taidan fiilistellä omilla nurkilla ja tutkailla Hodagin käyttäytymistä lumella, on vähän tuon pyörän kuskaaminenkin työlästä. Tuli pyöräilystä kallis harrastus kun joutuu autonkin vaihtamaan :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Kovia kuskeja noi vpcx-hemmot. Siellä ne veti metässä hirmuista kyytiä ihan väärillä välineillä. 
Me ajettiin HC:n kanssa kilpaa siitä, kumpi uskaltaa ajaa syvemmälle. Tyhmempi oli hölmömpi.

----------


## PMT

Kumpi oli kampi  vai tyhmempi?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kummallakin kastui kammet ja kengät, eli yhtä tyhmiä molemmat, paitsi että mä olen nuorempi ja komeempi.

----------


## mutanaama

Sanotaan näin, että 303 kenkänä, shimanon talvihousut ja sealskinzin sukkien ansiosta huomasin vasta himassa, että kengät tarvii kuivatusta. Kun ei jaksa ajaa kovaa, eikä uskalla kikkailla, niin tommoseen sitä sitten ryhtyy.

----------


## slow

> Kummallakin kastui kammet ja kengät, eli yhtä tyhmiä molemmat, paitsi että mä olen nuorempi ja komeempi.



No ainakin nuorempi.

----------


## Shimaani

Setiä™ ei lätäköistä pidä poissa mikään.

----------


## Pastu

> Setiä™ ei lätäköistä pidä poissa mikään.



Hyvä selitys inkontinenssille.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Sanotaan näin, että 303 kenkänä,.



Onko kyse Laken MXZ303:sta?  Oletko vetänyt klossit suoraan pohjaan kiinni vai jotain palaa klossin ja kengän pohjan väliin?

----------


## mutanaama

Suoraan, kuinka niin?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Sitä meinaan että joissain kengissä klossin paikka on niin syvällä verrattuna kengän ympäröivään pohjaan että on tarvis jollain välilevyllä tms korottaa klossia jos ei halua veistää kengän kuvioita matalammiksi että poljin hyvin kytkeytyy ja toiseksi jotkut sanoo että on hyvä olla jotkut, vaikka rst-pellistä tehdyt palat jotka on klossia isommat ja suojaavat kengän pohjaa ettei poljin hiero sitä rikki.  Tässä siis kyse Shimanon SPD-systeemistä.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei mulla tuollaista huolta ole ollut, vedet tuli kenkään suuaukosta kun pelleiltiin lätäkössä. tv mutis 49vee  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Joo. Luin reipashenkisestä pyöräilystänne ja varusteista ja vähän googlailin ja löysin nuo kengät. Niistä ei löytynyt kuin hyviä arvosteluja ja kokemuksia ja kun omina kenkinä on ollut vain Biltemat jotka alkaa olla vähän kylmät (ihan hyvät kesällä) niin kävin äsken ostamassa Laket Cycle Centeristä.  Ajattelin ettei teilläkään semmoisia ole jos ne huonot olis kun ilmeisesti vähemmän kuivissakin paikoissa rymyätte.  Vaikuttaa ihan asiallisilta.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, olen ollut pirun tyytyväinen

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Mukava kuulla. Myyjä sanoi myyneensä niitä 3 vuotta ja yhtään takuujuttua ei hänen mukaansa ole ollut. Ja jos tarvii niin kiristyssysteemin varaosiakin kuulemma löytyy maahantuojalta.

Muuten, Petikon lenkistä Petakseen lähtevän polun tiedän samoin kuin Tallimäentien päästä hevostilan vierestä myös Petakseen lähtevän löysin. Onko muita reittejä sielläpäin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Onhan sielä melko paljon ajettuja ja ajamattomia paikkoja, joka kerta kun sielä ajetaan eksytään uusille poluille.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Jos ei tule niin paljon lunta että kapeapyöräisellä ei pääse niin olisi joskus mukava tulla sinne teidän porukan kannoille ympäristöoppiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä jonoon ihmisiä mahtuu, eikä me olla vielä ketään jätetty metsään vasten omaa tahtoaan...

----------


## PaH

> Mukava kuulla. Myyjä sanoi myyneensä niitä 3 vuotta ja yhtään takuujuttua ei ...



Myyjä puhuu puuppaa. MXZ303:t tuli saataville kaks vuotta sitten. Ne vanhemmat 301/302:t oli ihan eri popoja.

En sit tullu eilen laavumaastoon petikkoon. Etsin sensijaan puolituntia ketjunkappaletta räntäsohjosta. Vilustutti senverran sit et ajelin omavauhtisen sakkokierroksen länteen päin.

----------


## Shimaani

Juuh.
Mulla on yhet Mxz300 klopot ja yhdet 303:t ja ne on ihan eri planeetalta ne klopot. Sit on ne vesikelin neopreenijärvikengät joissa jalat eivaan kastu. Ei niissä mtn klossinaluslevyjä tarvii ellei Kränkin vispilöitä käytä polkusimina. Setälauman perämies kyllä huolehtii vieraat pois mettästä. :whip:

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa juu, menihän mulla toisen kengän kiristin pas2, mutta niin hi5bikes kun boakin laittoin takuuna uudet alta aikayksikön.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Myyjä puhuu puuppaa. MXZ303:t tuli saataville kaks vuotta sitten. Ne vanhemmat 301/302:t oli ihan eri popoja..



Eli ihan normi kauppamies.   Joo, kyllähän se niin on että jos ennalta tuntematon kauppias on ainoa informaatiolähde ostettavasta tavarasta niin riski rahojen päätymiseen vanhan kansan tuntemaan kuuluisaan kankkulan kaivoon on varsin iso.
Mutta hyvä että ilmeisesti ihan suht hyvät ja takuuasiatkin hoituu.  Kyllähän ne sen verran maksoikin (248€) että jonkinlaista laatua voikin odottaa.

----------


## rjrm

Ennen vanhaan mitä tahansa reklamaatioasiaa hoidettaessa vakioselitys oli, ettei ole kellään toisella hajonnut tms.  Nykyisin tuota kuulee harvoin , koska googlella löytää aina vastaavia tapauksia.

Viimeisin esimerkki Sonyn LP-levysoitinongelma, joka ratkesi googlen avulla. No... se ei ollut takuuasia enää kun oli 40 vuotta vanha soitin, mutta kuntoon tuli.

----------


## marco1

Ennen tosiaan kodinkonemyyjällä oli "just samanlainen kotona, hyvä peli".  :Hymy: 

Nyt viimeksi tuli kyllä ostettua sellaisella puheella jääkaappi että "ei me oo tuota uudempaa mallia vielä nähty mutta ihan hyviä ne on aikasemmin tehneet."

Aiheeseen liittyen, ajoaikaa ehkä luvassa vähän enempi kun duunit vähän hellittää loppuviikosta. Lumeneista uupelo (tehokkaamman tankovalon kiinnike särki) ja läskitön on vissin jo outo lintu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Oliskos perjantaille jotain ajomeininkejä.Petikossa taitaa olla melkosia lätäköitä jos niissä haluu läträtä.. vai Askisto, jossa ei kai niin märkää?

----------


## HC Andersen

Askiston perinteiset perjantai kalia ajot, kl. 18.30 siitä päiväkodin parkkikselta.

----------


## sixsixone

^jees,sinne

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Onhan sielä melko paljon ajettuja ja ajamattomia paikkoja, joka kerta kun sielä ajetaan eksytään uusille poluille.



Kävin vähän Petikon takana olevan vanhan hiekkakuopan maastossa ajelemassa. Löytyyhän sieltä tosiaan vaikka minkälaisia polkuja. Sateiden takia vaan osin vähän kosteaa mutta muuten ihan mukavia paikkoja.

----------


## mutanaama

Perjantaina tarvitaan taas pääntyhjennyslenkkiä. Lähtö Askiston päiväkodin parkkikselta niinku HC tuossa aikasemmalla sivulla jo mainosti mitä mä en tietysti nähny ku sivu olikin jo vaihtunut ihan toiseksi.. vaikka kello 18:30, ehtii saada hommat loppuun.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Askiston perinteiset perjantai kalia ajot, kl. 18.30 siitä päiväkodin parkkikselta.

----------


## Shimaani

Olisko sit viikonlopun kolmatta lenkkiä suntaina? Haukkutouhut on normisti perstaina ja poikkeuksellisesti larjantaina jonkun *piip* juulun takia... :Cool:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Jos tarviitte läskeihin kotimaisia Tikan nastoja, kannattaa lukea Nicetrac-topikista viestini.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaille vois kehittää jotain reduilua, täytyy "illa (=tuumailla)

----------


## sixsixone

Oli puhetta sunnuntain makkurilenkistä tai vastaavasta. Mä pääsisin aamusta tai aamupäivällä lähtee. 15.30 jälkeen haluun mennä katsomaan anoppia.

----------


## JKK

> Oli puhetta sunnuntain makkurilenkistä tai vastaavasta. Mä pääsisin aamusta tai aamupäivällä lähtee. 15.30 jälkeen haluun mennä katsomaan anoppia.



Minä kuulema haluan tänään mennä katsomaan anoppia (nope). Olen ymmärtänyt nykyään täysin anoppi vitsit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Shimaani

Makkurit hankittu. *piip* mikä tunku oli tsumpossa. 
Kas,
punkkua.

----------


## JKK

> Makkurit hankittu. *piip* mikä tunku oli tsumpossa. 
> Kas,
> punkkua.



Yleensä ko kauppakeskus on täynnä venäläisiä joulun tienoolla (ryssä on kielletty sana). Samoin se Flamingon uintipaikka. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mutanaama

Mä taidan ajella huomenna muutaman tunnin kotimaisemissa, pitäis kaataa puu tai pari pihalta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ai jaa, jospa mä lähtisin sitten 11 munkkikoskelta ajelemaan jonnekin 3-4h, lähden hitaammalla läskillä liikkeelle :Hymy: .

----------


## Shimaani

tenthirty?
Tässähän kerkiää vaikka purkaa pesumakkinan tai muuten selvittää missontukos ennen starttia.....


Nimim.
_vettä lattialla_

----------


## HC Andersen

saa sitä muitakin aikoja ehdottaa...

----------


## Shimaani

ykstoistanolinoli ät Munkkikoski? Kerkiää asennusjuoamhuurut huikan haihuat?
Päivänvalo on viime aikoina ollut niiiiiiin harvinaista herkkua että kyllä sitä pitää päästä maistamaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

kl.11 sopii hyvin

----------


## sixsixone

Vähä sama, alko muki maistumaan jouluostoksia tehdessä. Mulle 1100 ok

Edit:eli ok

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Mä taidan ajella huomenna muutaman tunnin kotimaisemissa, pitäis kaataa puu tai pari pihalta.



Kävin tässä taannoin syksyllä vähän etsimässä syväojan polkuja muttei oikein löytynyt ja kun ei kovin kaukana täältä keimolasta ole niin olisi kiva vähän paikkoihin tutustua.  Oletko tuuminut vielä aikataulua?

----------


## ellmeri

Tänään munkkikosken maisemissa tuli pyörittyä mettässä ,halawatusti wettä,siirryin ylästöön de saamma hääär vai miten ne ruattalaiset sen sanoo...*noh* silti hauskaa oli,Shimaani tais olla Jumbossa wiininhaku reissulla gu oli portit auki, niingu Horolan Elinalla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu ja hra E ajoi aamupäivällä Tiksissä akkunan alta, kun allekirjoittanut suoritti jouluimuroinnin kotona.

----------


## ellmeri

> Juu ja hra E ajoi aamupäivällä Tiksissä akkunan alta, kun allekirjoittanut suoritti jouluimuroinnin kotona.



Juu tuli kurvailtua,mun ei tarvinnu meillä imuroida kun emäntä anto niingu lahjaks vapaan imurista-päivän joululahjana etukätheen.. :Nolous:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> mun ei tarvinnu meillä imuroida kun emäntä anto niingu lahjaks vapaan imurista-päivän joululahjana etukätheen..



Mää olin tyhmä, kun jo aikoja sitten sovittiin, ettei meillä joululahjota. No liian kosteaan metsässä olisi ollut, mutta asia muuttuu pian.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Ai jaa, jospa mä lähtisin sitten 11 munkkikoskelta ajelemaan jonnekin 3-4h, lähden hitaammalla läskillä liikkeelle.



Mä voisin karauttaa paikalle kanssa ja ajella hetken aikaa messissä, riippuen mihin päin lähette. en kuitenkaan kerkeä(jaksa) pidempää lenkkiä heittää niin erkanen matkasta sopivassa kohtaa jos passaa?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mä voisin karauttaa paikalle kanssa ja ajella hetken aikaa messissä, riippuen mihin päin lähette. en kuitenkaan kerkeä(jaksa) pidempää lenkkiä heittää niin erkanen matkasta sopivassa kohtaa jos passaa?



Tervetuloa!

----------


## petjala

Onkos tuo huomenen Munkkikoski nimikkoajelua vai sisältyykö siihen se makkaranpaistoskin. (Kabanossi vattuhillolla, mm-mmmm)

----------


## Shimaani

Missäs me meinataan makkaratpaistaa? 



> ..Shimaani tais olla Jumbossa wiininhaku reissulla gu oli portit auki, niingu Horolan Elinalla.



 Jäinksmääkii? Inan verran meni hakuhaukkuilu pitkäksi kun viimoisena vuorossa ollut haukku käytti aikaa enemmän kuin muut yhteensä. Kerettiin kuitennii päivänvalossa pois mettästä.  Itsenäiseen työskentelyyn kykeneväiset koirat on välillä vähän haastavia, niinku noi Boucheronit.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onkos tuo huomenen Munkkikoski nimikkoajelua vai sisältyykö siihen se makkaranpaistoskin. (Kabanossi vattuhillolla, mm-mmmm)



Munkkeja, munkkeja, munkkeja.....

----------


## Shimaani

> Munkkeja, munkkeja, munkkeja.....



Juu! Wuu -Huu!

(kuka klikkas linkkiä?)

----------


## petjala

^WWuu-huuuu!!!

----------


## Shimaani

Haa!
Gotcha...

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä klikkasin kanssa, mutta vilkasin vain varovasti sormien läpi :Nolous:

----------


## petjala

Kiellän pälyilleeni silmä kovana...

----------


## HC Andersen

Emäntä meni nuqqumaan, nyt voi ruveta kyyläämään Ässän linkkiä tarkemmin :evil:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Päivänvalo on viime aikoina ollut niiiiiiin harvinaista herkkua että kyllä sitä pitää päästä maistamaan.



Esiintyikö siellä 
munkkikoskella runsaastikin päivänvaloa? Keimola-Petikko suunnalla aurinko paremminkin vilahti ja puolilta päivin lunta ihan kunnolla. Ei tietenkään ajelua estä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Munkkikosken matkalla oli päivänvaloa, synkkää lumisadetta, päivänvaloa sekä muutamia tähtiportteja osui matkalle, muutenkin oli oikeeta setä meininkiä lähtiessä oli 6, hetken päästä 5, sitten vähän aikaa meitä oli taas 6 jonka jälkeen kato kävi taas ja meitä oli ennään 5, rivit harveni vielä yhdellä, joten loppu munkeille pääsi 4 kuskia, mutta hetken päästä sedät taas lisääntyi yhdellä munkin syöjällä. 

Käytiin Aidalla jossa Petjala nälissään maisteli Samin takakumia



sielä huomioväreihin pukeutunut tonttu kurkki kilttejä paksupyöräilijöitä

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Eli ihan hieno alkutalven reissu. Taukopaikan henkilökuntahan olikin jo tuossa aiemmin olleessa linkissä ryhmäkuvassa.

----------


## petjala

Päivä oli vaihteleva niin poluiltaan, keleiltään kuin väeltään, silkkaa parhautta koko setti.

Jälkihien kävin ottamassa VyöhykkeelläTM, jossa painin pihalla TurbonuuskunTM kanssa. Kauhea murikka on hän, kuin koettaisi tiililetkaa kaataa. Nyt on ens viikon synttärein kunniaksi setäkahvat asennettu kuuhärveliin. Rakettispagetti loppu ja bolognesekiisseliä olis vielä, syön paljaaltaan  :Cool: .

----------


## HC Andersen

Mainitsko joku sanan ruoka? *wiuh jääkaapille*

----------


## Shimaani

Mtn ruakaa vaan kaffia, paalio kaffia.

----------


## sixsixone

Loisto sunnuntai setälenkki. Aita nähty ja taas paljon uusia polkuja meikäläiselle. 

kulutetut kalorit otettu jo takas. Nyt on hjyvä fiilis.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kivaa oli porukassa ajelessa, takaisin kun lähdin niin abaut 100m jälkeen en tiennyt missä olin?! Pakko oli kelvejä pitkin takaisin tulla, muuten olisin varmaan vieläkin siellä… Varmasti oli hauska reissu teillä kun kelit vaihtu melkosen paljon muutamassa hetkessä!

----------


## mutanaama

Tän päivän lenkki kutistui auton viemiseksi huoltoon ja fillarilla takas. Ei kulkenut sitten yhtään. Ei niinku millään.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Silloin ei kannata väkisin repiä. Välipäivän ja pari ihan lyhyttä lenkkiä olen itse todennut hyväksi.  Saitko puut kaadettua?

----------


## mutanaama

No en ees sitä  :Hymy: , Heräsin vasta puolen päivän aikaan ja koiran kusetuksen jälkeen oli jo hämärämpää  :Leveä hymy: , Mut sain mä kuusen haettua  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

En mikään oikea metsuri ole mutta jos tarvii niin voin avustaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Isompi puu on kallistunut sähkölinjojen ja tien suuntaan. Nyt jos maa jäätyy, niin ei kaadu itsekseen.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuommoisissa tilanteissa voi käyttää paria pitkää köyttä ja vaijeritaljaa jos saa köyden vähän ylemmäs puuhun kiinni ja on sopiva kiinnityspaikka johon saa taljan kiinni niin silloin ei pääse puu karkuun niin helposti. On tietysti työläämpi kuin ammattimiesten usein käyttämä pelkkä kaatorauta.

----------


## kmw

@mutis
Pyydä Tankki kylään. Sillä on pelit ja pensselit + knowhow. Nimim. Kokemusta on.  Sit kun puut on nurin, sauna lämmin ja ruoka melkein valmis niin määkin voisin tulla :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä voin kanssa tulla neuvoo

----------


## mutanaama

Yleensä olen taljalla tai muilla naruilla noita kaadellut, tässä vain kun on kolmessa suunnassa sähköjohtoja ja toisessa suunnassa muutama puu, jotka pitää jäädä pystyyn on hommassa haasteita. Toisaalta jos sen narun saa vaan tarpeeksi ylös, ei mitään hätää olis. Mut sitten on taas nää metsurit, jotka kaataa sen puun vartissa, kuittaa tonnin ja polkasee pappatunskalla nesteelle kaffelle.

----------


## marco1

Jos sen puun räjäyttäisi siististi paikalleen? Täytyy tulla konsultoimaan tässä ennen aattoa joka tapauksessa.

Pari päivää työhommia ja sitten hetkeksi loman viettoon.... (webcam kuvaa konttorilta)

----------


## mutanaama

Mun pitää varmaan huomenna lämmittää sauna ja käydä tankkaamassa kaljavarasto.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ompas tovereilla harvinaisen pöljiä ideoita puun kaatoon. Sitä ei missään nimessä kannata kaataa, kun kaatuu kuitenkin talon tai linjan päälle. Puusta pääsee parhaiten eroon, kun poraa rungon täyteen reikiä ja laittaa reikiin polttoöljyssä kasteltuja rättejä ja tuikkaa tuleen. Näin puu kuin itsekseen katoaa ja luo naapurustoon valoisaa joulun sanomaa.

ps. joulu tulossa ja vaaka näyttää lukemia 84,6 kg.  :No huh!:  Kevät auringossa 31.3. näyttää lukemia 76,* se on vissi. Laitan tänne väliraporttia asiasta 31.1., 28.2, ja 31.3. vaikkei se ketään kiinnosta. Mitään en lupaa syödä, jos epäonnistun, mutta häpeän määrä on suunnaton jos näin käy.  :Leveä hymy: 


ps. mulla löytyy mökiltä Partner, joka käy ja kukkuu. Jos halutaan ja nesteytetään, niin voin muutaman neuvoa-antavan jälkeen antaa arveluttavan kaatosuunnitelman

----------


## mutanaama

Molemmat on hyviä ja kauniita ideoita. Jos ruisleipä vaan saa riittävän ison kopterin, niin kelpaa kyllä. Ton paino on oksineen noin 4-6t, joten pitäis nousta.
Jos taas kuntoilija sais jostain 400kg termiittiä, niin tuon vois saada kauniisti syttymään, niin voitais uutenavuotena tuikata se tuleen ja lennättää helikopterilla pitkin kauniaista. Ostoslistalle vaan riittävän pitkä vaijeri.

----------


## PMT

Soita sähkölaitokselle ja kerro että puu on kaatumassa linjalle niin tulevat ja kaatavat puun ilman veloitusta.

----------


## marko.k

Eli sähkölaitos kaataa puun jonka kuntoilija on tuikannut tuleen ja ruisleipä ankkuroinut helikopteriin,missäs kohtaa se räjäytetään?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## arctic biker

Ehkei nyt mutis aikuisten oikeasti kaipaa tietoa kuinka sähkölinjaa uhkaava puu pitää pois saaja. Täällä maalla missä loppuu ittellä vinssit ja uskallus varsinkin kesken niin sähköfirman miehet on mieluusti tulleet homman hoitamaan. Asiaan vaikuttanee kun se puu kaatuessaan pimentää puolet tästä peräkylästä. Pari kertaa sillai ennakoiden kun lumikenkäillessä  katoin jotta tuo koivu on kohta linjan päällä. 

Yks ukko on tuolta muutamankin kerran tullut, kerrankin aamuyöllä. Heräsin kun kynsi maasturillaan tätä nurmikkoa, pappa tajunnut että tie ny loppui. Kysyinkin jotta sulla talo ja pihanurmikko, tykkääkkö jotta tulen sinne ajamaan? 
No lähin oppaaksi kun arvasin mistä oli linja poikki.

----------


## arctic biker

Ja ylipäätään, jos likutte sähkölinjoilla jossa kovasti lähellä lankoja mettä kasvaa niin linjan päälle kallistuvat puut kannattaa muistiin merkitä ja ilmoittaa sähköfirmalle.

----------


## mutanaama

> Eli sähkölaitos kaataa puun jonka kuntoilija on tuikannut tuleen ja ruisleipä ankkuroinut helikopteriin,missäs kohtaa se räjäytetään?



No siellä Espoon Anaalisissa, nykyisin Kauniaisissa. 

[ot] Juu en mä nyt ihan uuvatti noissa kaatopuuhissa ole, tuossa vaan on jo vähän turhan paljon esteitä ympärillä. Piuhat ja pari mökkiä naapureilla, omalla pihalla ensin mänty, sitten joku paju, omenapuu, sateenvarjojalava ja vaahtera. Se nyt on tosin ihan paskapuu ja joutais häipyäkin.

(aijuu kuva on jo viitisen vuotta vanha, siinä ajassa kaikki on kasvanut enemmän kuin luulisi)

----------


## arctic biker

Tuo mahtaa olla jo vähän kettumaisempi homma. Tästä pistolinjalta kun toissa vuonna harvensin niin arvasin jo ottaa esikoisen lomallaan apumieheksi. Niinpä vaan yksi vanttera koivu oli tyvilaho jotta alkoi väärään suuntaan kaatumaan vaikka kuin poika työnsi. No mulla oli vänkäri varuilta siinä jaloissa. Meinas jo pieni paniikki ynnä kiire tulla.

----------


## JKK

> No siellä Espoon Anaalisissa, nykyisin Kauniaisissa. 
> 
> [ot] Juu en mä nyt ihan uuvatti noissa kaatopuuhissa ole, tuossa vaan on jo vähän turhan paljon esteitä ympärillä. Piuhat ja pari mökkiä naapureilla, omalla pihalla ensin mänty, sitten joku paju, omenapuu, sateenvarjojalava ja vaahtera. Se nyt on tosin ihan paskapuu ja joutais häipyäkin.
> 
> (aijuu kuva on jo viitisen vuotta vanha, siinä ajassa kaikki on kasvanut enemmän kuin luulisi)




Hieno rättäri.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mutanaama

> Tuo mahtaa olla jo vähän kettumaisempi homma. Tästä pistolinjalta kun toissa vuonna harvensin niin arvasin jo ottaa esikoisen lomallaan apumieheksi. Niinpä vaan yksi vanttera koivu oli tyvilaho jotta alkoi väärään suuntaan kaatumaan vaikka kuin poika työnsi. No mulla oli vänkäri varuilta siinä jaloissa. Meinas jo pieni paniikki ynnä kiire tulla.



Tuossakin on se pieni mahdollisuus, ettei runko ihan kunnossa ole, halkes koko puu joku viisi vuotta sitten pakkasella. Saattaa lähteä kiertämään, vaikka kuinka kiilaisi.

----------


## mutanaama

Takas asiaan.

Huomenna olis tarkoitus ajella kevyesti ja silleen tyttömäisesti syväojalla kello 11:00-13:00 eli muutama tunti hissukseen kikatellen.

----------


## elasto

Jaaaaaaaaaaaa sitten taas joulupäivänä eli torstaina 25. päivä olisi tarjolla kinkunsulattelulenkki munkkikoskelta klo 12.

Muoks: Myös aattona ja tapanina varmaan ajelen samoihin aikoihin samoissa maisemissa jos jotain kiinnostaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Näillä näkymin mukana ainakin kinkkua sulattelemassa muutaman tunnin.

----------


## elasto

Jos aattona tai tapanina joku haluaa mukaan niin huudelkaa heppiä. Tiedän sitten olla johonkin sovittuun aikaan jossain sovitussa paikassa. Muuten ajelen millon sattuu, missä sattuu ja ihan miten sattuu.

----------


## mutanaama

Älä nyt kuitenkaan niin että sattuu

----------


## elasto

Onneksi on nyt vähän lunta pehmentämässä menoa, mutta en silti menisi takuuseen asiasta.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei kai sedät heppiä huutele.....? :-D

Nimim.
_tänään töissä_

----------


## marco1

En ainakaan minä ole vailla.

Vähän leppoisaa työntekoa ja joulun viettohon jos ei tuu yllätyksiä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Torstaina mukana! Tänään ja huomenna pikkulenkkiä bikeparkin kautta Ylästön metsiin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Minäkin voisin tulla to 12 katsomaan teidän pyöriä ja ehkä yrittää seuraillakin sen mitä kapeapyöräisellä pystyy.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos ei liian paksu lumipeitto ole, niin usein läskien jäljiltä polut tamppautuu sen verran että ajo onnistuu.

----------


## Shimaani

Nii,
ja paksupyörien  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Sedille erittäin hyvää joulua.

----------


## HC Andersen

Täältä myös joulun toivotukset kaikille sedille!

----------


## marco1

Setämäistä joulua kaikille!

----------


## sixsixone



----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hyvää Joulua kilteille sedille!

----------


## Shimaani

Dou diid,
Pahat Sedät(tm) kuittaa.  Se  on nyt sit se aika kun aletaa mättää kinkkua ja laatikoi. 
Satunnnaista koiranjuoksuttelemista ja muuuta röyhtäilyä sekä oikein antoisaa Joulunaikaa kaikille Setämieähille! 
Jos suksi on mennyt polulla niin sit jalka menee spooria pitkin.  Tai fillari.
KinQ!

Möyk:
Tuo lumentulo on saanut polut melko [adjektiivi] kuntoon - vinokallioilla on piilojäätä hangen alla. Aamuviideltä vedin kolmet yllätyslipat, hirmuisasti kikatellen. 
*muks*
En usko että tän kulmakunnan polut on mtnkn hirmuisan ajettavassa kunnossa ennen puolta päivää. Voin toki olla väärässännii. Riippuu ihan siitä mitä säänhaltija ja (me) koirankusettajat saa aikaan.  Tanssinko ihan kaiken varalta inasen?

----------


## elasto

Tänään ainakin Ukrainapolku ja aidan vierusta oli hyvässä kunnossa. Linjojen alla olikin sitten hieman mielenkiintoisempaa. Loppulenkistä rupesi tulemaan lisää lunta ja nyt sitä on tullut jonkun verran, mutta eiköhän tuolla läskillä ajele. Huomenna siis munqikoski klo 12.



Hyvää joulua sedille!

----------


## mutanaama

Hiukan ketuttaa, selkä päätti just ennen joulua jymähtää jumiin, tai ainakin se on [adj. naisenelin] kipeä.  Ajeltiin Antin kanssa tunti tiistaina, sen jälkeen ei ole maastoon ollu asiaa. Mutta kun keli on tommonen, niin pakko se on käydä vähän maantien laitaa katsomassa.

----------


## tee_pu

Laiheliini kuittaa majalta.  Kiittäen polun avauksesta. Otin risteyksessä väärän suuntimen. Nyt lämpimään

----------


## mutanaama

Pieni lenkki itsekseen ajettuna takana maalaismaisemassa. Ei todellakaan hiekkatiet korvaa maastolenkkiä, mutta nyt mennään selän ehdoilla. Eipähän ainakaan kipeytynyt lisää.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Laiheliini kuittaa majalta.  Kiittäen polun avauksesta. Otin risteyksessä väärän suuntimen. Nyt lämpimään



Jäikin vähän kaivelemaan että olihan ne tuttuja kulmia sulle… toivottavasti et kauaksi harhautunut?

----------


## elasto

Mukavaa oli eilen hieman availla polkuja. Onko kukaan ajelemassa nyt LA tai SU missään? Jos ei muuta, niin suuntaan varmaan taas tuonne munkkikosken ympäristöön avaamaan polkuja lisää.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kyllä huomenna LA voisi jotain lenkkiä heittää munkkikosken ympäristössä, mieluiten 11-12 aikoihin kun iltapäivästä taas muuta menoa.

Kävin tänään bikeparkilla ja kyllä oli tuskasta eteneminen koskemattomassa lumessa, ei tarvinnu yrittää edes kasojen päälle… metsässä kulki paremmin ja linjojen allakin ajettavaa polkua hyvin!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi mahoton. Sitä on liikaa syötynä niin näkee kaikee harhoja. Mitään heppiä en oo huudellu, niin silti tuli tänään lähimetsässä kullitettu Mulkku vastaan. :No huh!:

----------


## Shimaani

Koska larjantain valoisa aika menee Petaksesssa haukuhaukutellessa niin kävin tänään puolilta päivin jyräämässä lähipolut auki.  Hirmupaljon hyväntuulisia ihmisiä oli liikkeellä  :Hymy:

----------


## JKK

> Koska larjantain valoisa aika menee Petaksesssa haukuhaukutellessa niin kävin tänään puolilta päivin jyräämässä lähipolut auki.  Hirmupaljon hyväntuulisia ihmisiä oli liikkeellä



Mitä tai miksi koulutat koirasi? Itse olen liian laiska noihin koulutus hommiina, siis isompiin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

Huomenna ajoa jossain? Nyt on kyllä ainakin Paloheinä-Silvola-Ylästö akselin talvipolut 5/5 kunnossa!

----------


## mutanaama

Ja selkä edelleen siinä kuosissa, ettei mihinkään kimppalenkille ole asiaa. Hiukan harmittaa, jopa.

----------


## Shimaani

^Kokemuksesta tiiän että kiukkuava selkä ei kovasti naurata - invalidisoi aika *piip* tehokkaasti.
Haukulle pitää järkkää puuhaa tai se keksii sitä itte ja bokkerissa on ruutia ihan riittävästi yhden talon purkamiseen. Sitäpaitti PK koiraaminen on ihan hauskaa ja palkitsevaa.
Sunnuntaina joko mettään tai jäälle, fiiliksen mukaan.  Puksu on jo sisällä sulamassa  :Hymy:

----------


## reappear

Monelta on ajoja huomenna? Jos vaikka sais synninpäästön ja änkeis mukaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pyöriikö jollain Bud/Bud tai Bud/Lou yhdistelmää joutilaana nurkissa, tekisi mieli hieman testailla ja mahdollisesti lunastaa ne pois.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hyvät uudet vuodet kaikille tutuille ja vielä tuntemattomille sedille.  Iltasella yksi tai kaksi ('a 4 cl) sinkula whiskiä ja sitten huomenna se koittaa uusi elämä. Kampea käännetään tuplasti vuonna 2015 mitä tänä vuonna. Uutta kohti lähdetään 84,5 kg turvin  ja 
siitä tiputetaan vajaa kymppi pois ensimmäisen kvarttaalin aikana.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ellmeri

Mitä hullutusta Kuntolija? Mää oon lihonnu ihan läskix,90kg ja risat päälle,samaa yritän päästä kewääx,siis 84 ja jotain.

Wiis wuatta iliman wiinaa ja huamenna alkaa 6:wes tipaton tammiguu ja haastan teijät 100 päiwee iliman wiinaa ja naisia....

Vain villaria saa hinkuttaa.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> ? Mää oon lihonnu ihan läskix,90kg ja risat päälle,samaa yritän päästä kewääx,siis 84 ja jotain.
> 
> Wiis wuatta iliman wiinaa ja huamenna alkaa 6:wes tipaton tammiguu ja haastan teijät 100 päiwee iliman wiinaa ja naisia....
> 
> Vain villaria saa hinkuttaa..



Hyvä Ellmeri. Tänne sitten väliraporttia edistymisestä 31.1., 28.2. ja 31.3. 

Mää en mihinkää wiinalakkoon ryhdy. Muuten menee Rajamäen tehdas nurin, kun muutenkin on tuo mun wiinankulutus niin vaatimatonta.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna syväojan sohjoseikkailua kello 12:00 alkaen pariksi tunniksi.

----------


## kmw

helvetin hyvää uudempaa vuotta setälaumalle.

Jaa että banjoilua keskellä päivää. Pannaan jyrkästi harkintaan. Lähden mukaan jos olen paikalla 11.57'29.

----------


## Shimaani

Päiväbanjoilua? 

Olis enempi ku sata jänistä joten jyrkkä ehkä liikunnalliselle kimppa-aktiviteetille. Tänään pakkoheivasin sohjottelun ekan 500m jälkeen ku totesin että ehtisin duuniin just ennen himaanlähtöaikaa....

----------


## petjala

Hoplaa! Uusi vuosi tulla tärähti, jokainen koettakoon väsätä siitä mahdollisimman hyvän itselleen ja mieluusti muillekin.

Ja mitä puolenpäivän spottin tulee, niin: Minä vaan soitan metsässä banjoo, metsässä banjoo, metsässä banjoo. Minä vaan meen soittamaan metsähän banjoo, iltapäiväksi!
Uuden vuoden murot ei ole näköjään viime vuotisia tehokkaammat  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mutanaama

Kuskin osa on karu, 0420 himaan, parit Sir Daludit naamaan, ja meni varmaan toista minuuttia ennenkuin uni tuli. Mut ny lenkille...

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos ajoseuralle, syväojan loivat alamäet taas herkistivät mielen. Niin mahtui lenkkiin muksahtelua kuin onnistumistakin. Renkaista tultiin siihen lopputulokseen, ettei sohjossa toimi mikään. Shimu hoiti paikalle stryffelnöffel nietchekakun, joka katosi haiseavn kolmikon kitusiin.

----------


## colli

Pärjäskö ilman nastoja?

----------


## Shimaani

Jo vain pärjäsi. Petjala teki Kuukulkimellaan niin huimia sivuluisuja ettei mtn rajaa kikattelulla ja kaikkien pyörillä oli oma tahto. Jännnnnää olla pyörän päällä matkustajana kun puut lähestyy polun kahta puolta  :Hymy: 
Paineitten poiston jälkeen alkoi eteneminen sujua satunnaisesti jopa haluttuun suuntaan...
Vuoden ehdottomasti paras lenkki jossa tosikolta olis mennyt naama ruttuun loppuvuodeksi :-D

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, ei syväojalla ollu jäätä missään. Colli, täällä olis pari kehää

----------


## Shimaani

Ne pinkit kehät on kyllä melko pervot. IhQpervot. Siis onneks ne on vääränkokoiset ellei Sträggleriin vai pitäiskö rojekti laittaa tulille....

Taidan mennä hankeen istumaan hanuri paljaana
*tsihhhh*

----------


## petjala

Syväojan siirtomaa jaksaa aina yllättää. Välillä siellon niin jouheeta, että naurattaa ja esmes tänään hetkittäin niin kauheeta jotta taaskin vain naurattaa. Tosiaan hauskaa polkua. Autotallissa oli herkän värisiä asioita.

----------


## kmw

Pinkit teki kyllä vaikutuksen. Suuren vaikutuksen. Mää mtn tartte (paitti sekä sinkula- että vaihde-29":n, maantiepyörän, 1-vaihdemaantiepyörän, täysjouston, nojakin ja Pedersenin), kunhan haaveksin.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna kierretäänkin sääksjärvi. Lähtö 11:00 rajamaäen hautuumaan parkkikselta. Vauhti ei pääse karkaamaan, huono kunto ja selkä, fillari edes toimii.

----------


## kmw

^ juurikin noin. Vein tytön heppailemaan ja kurvailin vähän skouttaamassa paikkoja. On sen verran ollut jalkamiehiä tallomassa että poluilla on jonniin verran jäätä. Aamupuhteeksi laitan nastaHyskyn eteen, vaikka ilmankin pärjännee. Suunnitelma 1 oli lähteä lainapyörällä, mutta mun alla siitä puuttuu sosiaaliset elementit tyystin ja täysin.

Reittispeksit on että Käpylää ekaks vähän sinnesuntänne, MPP Hangon suuntaan ja Sääksin ympäri väärin päin.

----------


## Shimaani

Tuo tuli niin yllättäen eteen että taitaa jäähä tältä väliin vaikka olis vapaapäivä ja kaikkee.

Nimim.
_pitkäännukkunut_

----------


## kmw

Kiits seurueelle. Perille päästiin, vaikka MPP koitti eksyttää (mää en). Aina pitää olla suunnistaja (en minä) mukana niin polut löytyvät. Kotimatkalla kaupassa poikkesin ja silloin iski hirveä kylmähorkka. Hädintuskin kahdella kädellä onnistuin työntämään Visan oikeaan aukkoon ja näpyttelemään tunnarin. Lämmin sauna kotona oli luksusta.

----------


## Bässi

Hyvä reissu, ei kaduta vaikka vilu tuli. Eksymistä en enää olis muistanutkaan.
Luultavasti 100% uutta polkua. Tack

----------


## Shimaani

Kun tuli ei-ajettua niin laitoin D5 rapistimen RD etukehälle iltapäiväisen haukutteluliukastelun innostamana odottelemaan jäätikkölenkiä. Melko muhku on se. 8-)

----------


## petjala

Huomenna vois notkua Munkkikosken baarissa klo 10-17. Ratsasin just heitin naamistapööpäivityksen. Pitäskö siihen littyä jotain pööräntaluttelua keskuspuistossa?

----------


## kmw

> ?... Ratsasin just heitin naamistapööpäivityksen...



Nyt ei savon slangi ihan aukea.

btw isompi dänks @mutis että sait kiskottua mut pystyyn Märkiön kivikasan päällä. Siinä oli aineksia pidempään sairaslomaan. Vähän oik. takatassu vääntyi ja tuntemuksia on, mutta ei mtn isompaa.

Mää huomenissa aattelin käydä kattomassa Lux Helsinkiä. Siihen voisi jtkn Et.Keksuspuistoa lanpunloisteessa liittää. Onko kiinnostusta?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä kattelin, että koipi jumissa kahden kiven välissä ja yksi oikealla vipuvartena säärtä poikkasemaan ja ukko kaatumassa kylelleen saattaa päätyä hassusti. Onneks ei ollu turvaväliä.

----------


## petjala

^^Aha. Siis tarkistin Pitkäkosken naamakirjasta huomisen aukioloajat. Ja Lux Hki vaikutti pikavilkaisulla ihan mielenkiintoselta. Olen kuullut väitettävän, jotta pyöräily on sivistystä, voishan siihen kulturellisti liittää myös taiteellista ilmaisua ja totutun tilan hahmottamista uudelleen...

^HUH! Smooteilla viinatehtaan nurkilla ollut vaarallisen kuuloinen tilanne.

----------


## marco1

Kas, actionia kanavalla. En vielä huomisesta tiedä mutta kattellaan mihin non-läskillä pääsee vähän myöhemmin.
Karmeat kelit ajella autolla tuolta ylempää, nyt ei kiinnosta kattella rinkularattia vähään aikaan, loman kruunasi tämän päivän 10,5h kuskin paikalla...

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajattelin huomenna yöpyä Kämmenlammen laavulla meidän Daven kanssa, mukaan mahtuu...

----------


## petjala

Skädäng and bang. Ei ois huono vaihoehto tuokaan. Tosin maanantaiaamun työarpajaiset pidetään vasta huomenna ip:llä. Jos ei aamutuuri, niin mahdollistaisi hmm...

----------


## kmw

Tässä illan mittaan tulikin kaikenlaista ja vähän vielä muutakin. Paree on että laitan suun suppuun huomisista ajoista. Seurailen mitä ehdotemia tänne ilmestyy ja pähkäilen ja ehkäilen .....

----------


## petjala

Tää menee Munkkikselle klo 12:15. Jos siten kerkeis vähän ulkoilemaan tuossa silmiä kirvelevässä majesteetillisessa auringonpaisteessa.

----------


## Bässi

Käykö 12:30 kahvilalla? Ois pari läskiä lisää tulossa.

----------


## petjala

Käy hyvin. Valaistusvaraus vaiko kelvipakeneminen pimetessä?

   Eipähän nuo lamput paljo huuda, jos mukaan ottaa.

----------


## Bässi

Jos varuille 1 valo.

----------


## Shimaani

Hakutreeni meni senverta vikkelästi että kerkesin suorittaan julman vertailueläinkokeen päivänvalolla.


vasemmalta D4, D5 ja Bud, kiekkoina RD, RD ja Clownshoe.
Asemoitu ja kuvattu päin **ttua mutta ei ne erot järisyttävän suuria ole livenäkään.

----------


## sixsixone

Mulla ajotauko jatkuu.abaut 10 päivää on pitänyt korkeaa kuumetta ja räkää pukkaa. Ilmeisesti influenssaa kun tulehdus arvot ja muut arvot ihan ok. Tänään kävin kolmannen kerran lääkärissä niin nyt löytyi sitten poskiontelotulehdus jälkitautina. Nyt sitten syödään viikon antibioottikuuri.pitää nyt yrittää ottaa rauhallisesti ja parannella itsensä kuntoon. Ajohalut vaan olis jo kovat. Mukavia lenkkejä sedille!

----------


## Shimaani

Onko veli 661:llä jo sarvikuoano?

----------


## sixsixone

^ ei oo tota sarvikuonoa vielä. Pitääpä laittaa sellanen ostoslistalle jos siitä olis apua.

----------


## Shimaani

Mulla ei ole ollut yhtään poskiontelontulehdusta sarvikuonottelun alkamisen jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Siirrän tuota laavuilua huomis illaxi, tänään sielä oli täyttä kun kävin katsomassa Capon kanssa.

----------


## petjala

Käytiin Polkukonkelistin kanssa ponnistamassa Aidalla. Bässillä on niin erikoinen perse, että sille ois pitäny olla oma riuku.


@hoocee: tarvii tuumia laavuilua
@Pastu (ja vaikka muutkin): huomenna rokuli, joten päivänvalollakin vois ajella, nyt lähen vaihtamaan vääntiöön vierintäelimiä. BB bearing? Big Brother karhuilee?!

----------


## petjala

> Mulla ei ole ollut yhtään poskiontelontulehdusta sarvikuonottelun alkamisen jälkeen.



Noi on hyviä värkkejä. Jeesaa mahottoman hyvin myös siitepölykauden niiskunokkaan. Ei tarvi ees kattoo tiedotteita, vaan jojon väristä voipi päätellä onko koivu vai pujo ilmassa.

----------


## Bässi

Tää oli hyvä vkloppu kyllä. 
Noin etelässä en oo käyny miesmuistiin, oli ne edelleen hyviä polkuja.
mahdollisesti huomenna kanssa ajelemassa. 
Joko tilaan napaa.. .?

----------


## petjala

Ne suunnittelijat syrjii mua, ei niil oo 135millistä takanapaa  :Irvistys:  Onkohan mun pakko aina valita jotenki hankalat kulutustottumukset?

----------


## Bässi

No sittenhä siihen menee melkeen mikä vaan.

----------


## petjala

Joo, täytyykinpäs huomenna kysellä Lundbergilta Halon navoista, niissäkin näyttäs löytyvän 120-hampainen malli.

----------


## zipo

Awakening for trialgears....

----------


## Pastu

> @Pastu (ja vaikka muutkin): huomenna rokuli, joten päivänvalollakin vois ajella



Yee-haw! Oisko about puolen päivän startti jossain päin muailmoo? Esim. Central Park, Petikko Fun Corner tai Bar Rymy-Eetu
Myöhemminkin passaa.

----------


## petjala

Hoplaa. Kammet kiertää taas ilman rohinaa. Enhän mä muuten tarviis sitä sypäkämpää vaparia, mut jos voimansiirto kestäs paremmin. Harvasta kytkennästä täytyi johtua tänpäivänen kutosrattaan hampaan katkeaminen. Ei voi johtua ainakaan ainaisesta täydellä kuormalla vaihtamisesta  :Sarkastinen: 

^Puolpäivä ois passeli huomenna,  ei tuu niin kiire iltarientoihin. Keskuspuistokin käy, Pastu voi kyllä valita oman mielen mukaan.  Melkein kaikkiruokainen kun olen?

----------


## zipo

Soon voima joka rikkoo ...ja psk tsägä.Tartteeko uutta pakkaa?

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Tänks juu retkestä etelään! Aina kun tuolla on kurvaillut niin voinut todeta että maastot on kyllä ehdotonta priimaa. Asiansa osaava retkueenjohtaja tekee hommasta vielä lystimpää ja pitää muutkin kartalla :Hymy: 
Todella nastaa oli ihan ilman nastojakin ja pääosin jopa yllättävän hjuva pito.

----------


## petjala

Pakkoja ois parikin uutta ja ketjuja useita, en raaskinu tänään vaihtaa, kun ei oo eturatasta ton kulahtaneen tilalle. Tarviis jonkun 28-piikkisen 58mm BCD, niitä ei oo ku jollain vintagehamstereilla ja pööräkaupassa. Ihmeen hyvin se pakka toimi, kun murjoin ensin pihdeillä rikkinäisen hampaan pois. Nyt ei siis uskalla sitä multitooliakaan jättää koskaan kotiin...

Lamppu sytty, mullahan on nykyään ketjunvenymämittakin. Penkomaan!

----------


## HC Andersen

Petjalalla on Ville Peltos pakka

----------


## Pastu

Lähdetäänkö klo 12:15 Munkkikosken majalta?

----------


## petjala

:Leveä hymy:  Munkkis klo 1215 on hyvä. Mennään siitä johonkin, seistään vuorotellen puiden alla ja ja potkitaan runkoihin, jotta lumet tippuu toisen niskaan.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Tarviis jonkun 28-piikkisen 58mm BCD, niitä ei oo ku jollain vintagehamstereilla ...



Kuka kutsui?
Kunhan kotoudun niin penkaisen mitä mummorinkuloi löytyy, ainakin 26 on jssn kuleksimassa.

----------


## kyprok

> Tarviis jonkun 28-piikkisen 58mm BCD



Eikös noita löydy shokkiterapiasta?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huomenna on huhupuheiden mukaan vapaata, niin sitä voisi aamulla tehdä lenkin. Onko joku lähdössä aamulla veturiksi mulle jostakin tutusta paikasta ala Diileri tai Munkkimesta vai ajanko perinteiseen ja tuttuu tyyliin ypö yksin, nyyh.

----------


## petjala

^^Sieltähän niitä saa. En pakkaa ja ketjua varuiks ostaessa hommannu eturatasta, kun Toikka mainosti Surlylta olevan tulossa 58mmBCD N/W -rattaita jollain aikataululla... Seuraavaan kierrokseen sit. Onhan noihin Mr. Whirlyihin tietty spidereitakin, mut ku aikoinaan hommasin nostalgiahuumassa viispulttisen. Ei viittis hankkia vielä 104-millistäkin spideria... 

Hyvinpä tuo on kyllä ketju pysyny ohjuritta ihan suorakylkiselläkin eturattaalla, tiiä sit oisko ne muutamat harvat stiplut jääny käymättä nykymuodin mukaisilla?

----------


## petjala

*****, *****, puupallo, peltimuki, POLIISI!! 

Pastu hoi, joudun perumaan ton tän päivän lenkin. Vähän lyhyt ennakko, mut ei auta.

----------


## Shimaani

Kauhiaa ärmeltämistä yllä.....
Viimeks ku oltiin loppiaisajelulla jouduttiin televiissoriin mistä viisastuneena yritetään päästä hakuhaukkumehtään päiväseltään.  Jos se menee ketuiks (varmistuu illansuussa) niin mää lähden mukaan villaroimaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Hmm, huomenna ajelua.. vois vaikka lähteekin, ylästössa ei oo tullukaan ajeltua aikoihin. Diileri kello 11:00

----------


## Kuntoilija

Näillä näppäimin kiinni tuo Mutiksen ehdotus.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mäkin voisin tulla jonon jatkoks mutta mikä/missä on Diileri jos saa kysyä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shimaani

^Lähtöpaikkoja on ketiun ekassa viestissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

No tuota mä vähän mielessäni arvuuttelin! Tiileri=Diileri, ei vaan taida tiileriä enää olla. Nuo ykkössivut on kyllä varsinaisia tietolaareja, ei vaan aina tajuu katsoo.

----------


## mutanaama

On nää paikat välillä hieman kryptisiä, munkkikoskeakaan ei kuulemma löydy kartasta tai sitten hanurikiveä. Kassipuron videokin on jo kadonnut datataivaaseen

----------


## Shimaani

Ja Kassipuro™ on pilallemadallettu.  *ärmiö*

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sen verta näyttää rapsakkaa pakkaskeliä huomiselle, jotta varpaiden vuoksi ruuvataan flätit illalla kiinni ja reppuun kaiken varalta varpaiden lämmitinpussit. Sisäistä villapaita ei tohdi näin alkumatkasta käyttää, kun olen ryhtynyt 1.1.-15 omaan 10/100 herätysliikkeeseen, jossa palkintona on keväällä kevyt olo.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hanurikiven mä tiedän! :Leveä hymy:  Huomiselle luvassa viimeisen ennusteen mukaan 8-10 selssiusta joten ei mikään paha riipuen lenkin pituudesta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kävin salatreenaamassa etten olisi huomenna polun tukko ja opin taas jotakin. Vaikka pakkasta on taas ollut pari päivää, niin jokainen oja ei ole vielä jäässä. Yhden ojan "jääkansi" näytti niin kirkkaalta eli liukkaalta, joten laskin sille varovasti. No eipä siinä ollut jäätä lainkaan vaan kirkas vesi ja eturengas upposi akselia myöten ojaan. Onneksi olin vaihtanut juuri flätit niin en mullannut vaan lensin ojan vasta reunalle.  Huomenna uudet kujeet setäjunassa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Nonni, pakkanen on kiristynyt sitten kuitenkin sellaisille lukemille että mun varusteilla ei tarkene enää ajella… eli jään suosiolla pois :Irvistys:

----------


## Shimaani

No onhan tuolla hiukan rapsakkaa mutta polut on ihan kivikovia jäärännejä. Koirillakaan ollu mtn kiirettä sisälle  :Hymy: 

Mihinkähän ne talvitamineet jäi viime keväänä....?

----------


## mutanaama

Siä mitää pakkasta ollu. Teknin aluspaita, paksu villapaita ja anorakki. Ja kuuma tuli.
Kiitos ajoseurasta vaan kaikille, oli oikeaoppinen perinteinen setälenkki

----------


## Shimaani

Juuh, yhden munkin lenkkihän siitä tuli.  Lenkin päälle sit poltettiin kumia ja nuuhkittiin liimaa M-carbonin tiloissa.

----------


## petjala

^Jjjeeii! Some good shit! Minä ja HC epäonnistuttiin tipattomassa. Kyllä sinne putelin pohjalle jäi tippa.

----------


## zipo

No just.Tsekkaa sigu (xtra kryptinen)vaikka nyt vähän "kärvistyttää"
Paranemisoireita???

----------


## HC Andersen

Z:lle tsemppiä paranemiseen ja lakkoiluun *peukkumio*

----------


## mutanaama

Selkä kesti aamukuset ja kahvin keiton ilman oireita, uus enkka  :Hymy: . Täytyy kattoo mitä selkä sanoo koirankusetuksen jälkeen.
[kryptisyydestä lisäpisteet]
Ei näiden pidä avautua vieraille on ihan jees. Mutta kun ei enää avaudu itellekään  :Hymy: .

----------


## Shimaani

Persana, ne pillerit unehtui.

*läps ohtaan*

----------


## petjala

@mutis: Huono on tommonen selkäkipu. Ei ala tosiaan päivä hyvin, jos ei kerkee ees aamiaista syödä ennen ruodon pykimistä.

Zipon sigulle jo hykkertelin joku päivä takaperin, kun huomasin sen muuttuneen.

----------


## Pastu

Kyllä munkkimies on aina munkkimies.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Siä mitää pakkasta ollu. Teknin aluspaita, paksu villapaita ja anorakki. Ja kuuma tuli.
> Kiitos ajoseurasta vaan kaikille, oli oikeaoppinen perinteinen setälenkki



Vähän kyllä tuntee itsensä nössöksi kun ei lenkille lähtenyt, ilma oli kyllä komea mutta kokemuksesta tiedän että noilla mun "talvi" shimanoilla varpaat jäätyy yli kympin pakkasilla melko nopeesti.. sen verran jämptitkin viellä on että ei paljon sukkaa mahdu :Irvistys:  Täytyy keväällä katella jos tulee hyvään aleen kunnon talvipopoja.

----------


## Shimaani

^Hää kokeilee vaikka niitä semmottisia kengänpäällisiä, nekin lämmittää kummasti.  Kaksi hyvin ohutta sukkaakin lämmittää enempi ku yksi paksu, jos vaan kenkään mahtuu.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Tosiaan kun nuo ovat sirot 42:set niin niille varmaan löytyy sopiva takki ja ne ei paljoa kustanna.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Vantaalla motonetissäkin näytti olevan kengänpäällisiä.  En muista hintaa tarkkaan, jotain 30-40e taisi olla. Taitaa tommisia löytyä monestakin paikasta.

----------


## JackOja

Sit jos joku tarvii niitä sellaisia kehuttuja Varustelekan säärystimiä niin voisin lahjoittaa. Wölvhammerien jälkeen mulle tarpeettomat.

muokkaisi: niin juu, hoituisi esim. Munkkikoskelle sovitusti lenkin yhteydessä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jos on yhtään viluvarvasvikaa, niin semmoista pyöräilykenkää ei ole vielä tehty, joka toimii kun pakkasta on edes vähän reilummin. Eihän nuo Wölfhammeritkaan näytä tekevän viluvarpaille kesää. Mulle toimii talvivaelluskengät (valmistaja lupaa käytön -21 asteeseen) ja flätit.  Nuo mun Salomonin talvivealluskängät maksoi Budget sportissa jotakin alle huntin.  Eilen oli varpaat ihan ok ja olen viluvarvas herkkä, mutta näpit jäätyi Onni Wannin lobstereissa, jotka on hyvin toiminyt vielä -10 asteessa, mutta eilinen pakkanen oli niille liikaa. Onneksi oli Sinisalon Lobsterit repussa varaulla  ja niillä pärjäsi hyvin. 

Eilinen setälenkki oli poikaa, mutta kunto on heikko ja painoa on liikaa. Eilen sitten vedin kaksi munkkia, vaikka painon pudotus on vetämässä. Eipä ollut selkärankaa yhtään munkkipatojen ääressä. No kyllä tämä kunto/paino-projekti etenee kaikesta huolimatta ja kevätauringossa en ole enää niin paha poluntukko.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna olis tarkoitus ajella syväojalla kello 17:30 alkaen. Pari tuntia köykästä ajelua raskaassa  maastossa. Lähtö meiltä, parkkipaikkaa on pihalla. Osoite sompiontie 13 vantaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei pysty tuohon lähtöön, hieroja Keravalla @ 1700

----------


## mutanaama

Sunnuntaina ajelua vaikka Diileriltä kello 12:00 alkaen muutamaksi tunniksi. Ilse tulis napsimaan muutamia kuvatuksia "alan" julkaisuun.

----------


## marco1

> Sunnuntaina ajelua vaikka Diileriltä kello 12:00 alkaen muutamaksi tunniksi. Ilse tulis napsimaan muutamia kuvatuksia "alan" julkaisuun.



Kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta, en välitä kuvista mutta setäposeerauksien todistaminen livenä kiinnostaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Sunnuntaille vahva kyllä -ääni, laitetaanko naamarit päälle?

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaina saattais keretä pari tuntii ajaa...

----------


## sixsixone

Tää vielä kipeenä niin ei pysty vaikka ajohalut olis kovat. Parit antibiootit vielä syömättä. Löysin kaapista sarvikuonon ja ny on röörit huuhdottu suolavedellä. Kävin katsomassa tänään varastolla kullannuppua pitkästä aikaa

----------


## Shimaani

Tänäänhän on perjantai ja iltakoirakoulu jtn ei pysty phillaroimaan.

Auto tuntuu paljon raikkaammalta kun käy tyhjennyttämässä tanakasti tulehtuneet koiran anaalirauhaset. *byörk*

----------


## HC Andersen

Minä mihinkään lähde.... jätin ajokengät mökille  :Vihainen:

----------


## mutanaama

No ei sitte, ajelen kotona ja kiroilen saamattomia ajokavereita (hmmpf kenkät mökillä ja koira haisee pahalle ja mulla on kuume)

----------


## marco1

Töistä kerkeä noi aikaisin mitenkääääään. Saannista nyt niin tarvi murehtia, ensi jouluun on alta 400 päivää...

----------


## Shimaani

Saamattomana ei tartte lotraa vedellä ja saippualla....  :Hymy: 
Nyt nuo altaanympäristön polut ja hiekkatiet ovat semmoista vedenpeittämää kuhmuraista luistinrataa että ei mtn toivoa pysyä pystyssä ilman nastoja tai Kahtoolan liukuesteitä, omani ostin tuolta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kahtoolat käy vaikka tolppakengistä jos nilkkojen liikkuvuus riittää :Leveä hymy:  Mä käyn tänään lunastamassa ruuvinastat ja toivottavasti kerkeen lauantaina testaileen, sunnuntaina tuleekin sitten taivaan täydeltä lunta..

----------


## marco1

> Nyt nuo altaanympäristön polut ja hiekkatiet ovat semmoista vedenpeittämää kuhmuraista luistinrataa että ei mtn toivoa pysyä pystyssä ilman nastoja tai Kahtoolan liukuesteitä, omani ostin tuolta.



Vahvistan. Polkujen kunto vaihtelee painajaisen ja talviunelman välillä 50m pätkällä. Joskus kymmenisen vuotta sitten oli samanlainen keli tuolla kotiseudulla ja silloin kilpahiihtoladut oli huimia ajaa nastagummeilla, luistimet olisi olleet ainoa vaihtoehto pyörälle...

SPD-kompatiibelit liukuesteet tarttis kehittää kun ei uskalla laittaa jalkaa maahan. Tai no minun nyt ei kannata sitä tehdä muuteskaan...

Onkos nurkkiin jäänyt kohtuullista 26" takakiekkoa pikalinkkuakselilla? Ei nyt ihan hifiä mutta luotettavaa ja keskipainoista haeskellaan kohtuullisella hinnalla.

----------


## Shimaani

Saako olla käyttämätön vai pitääkö olla klommoja?
XT ja 719, mustia

----------


## mutanaama

Käykö 823 hopen navalla? Ja sitten olisi yksi käyttämätön???? (miksi), voin ottaa huomenna mukaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pärjääköhän tuolla huomenna nastattomalla paksulla vai pitääkö tulla syslolla tai ruuvata Reetunkostot™ Guapoon?

----------


## Shimaani

Jos tuo sääarvuutus pitää kutinsa niin huomenna tarviii lumilapioo. 
Ja -kenkiä.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos huomenna on tarvis kuvata läskipöörätalvi-iloittelua, niin vois tua läski olla passeli

----------


## marco1

Käytännön ironiaa x2: olis tarttenut hiekoitushiekkaa että pääsisi autolla pihasta hakemaan hiekoitushiekkaa ja olis pitänyt levittää hiekoitushiekkaa ennen hiekoitushiekan levittämiseen ryhtymistä ettei olis kaatunut ja lyönyt päätään. No jos hakkaa sen hiekan takaraivolla jäähän niin ainakin pysyy.

XT ei oikein hotsita, hope823 lupaava riippuen dinaareista. (Niitä on joka tapauksessa tulossa huomenna.)

----------


## Shimaani

Ehhehee,
täällä Etelä-Ülästössä on tonnitolkulla sitä jäällä-liukastumisen-esto-hiekkaa tuossa portin pieälessä.

----------


## mutanaama

Ostajan markkinat 26:lla, onneks napaa voi kaivaa ja asentaa sen vaikka mihin. Mut kumminki. 
[edid] äääääk, pikalinkku???

----------


## marco1

Juuh, pikanilkkunapa niinkuin ennenvanhaan. Emminä tiiä mitä niissä Niksuissa käytetään mutta Hopet taitaa saada muutettua mihin vaan. Katotaan huomenna.

----------


## petjala

> ...napsimaan muutamia kuvatuksia "alan" julkaisuun.



Miks käsityölehtiin kuvataan paksuja?

----------


## zipo

Häh?Mä olisin niin halunnut olla Mr.DeZember jos 2015 Kalenterista oli kysymys.

----------


## mutanaama

> Miks käsityölehtiin kuvataan paksuja?



Ei voi tietää, enkä kyselekään. Pelästyn varmasti vastauksesta.

----------


## petjala

Puolenpäivän Diileri lienee voimissaan? (tai no miksei olis, kai se pitää ottaa lapio ja mennä parkkikselle)

----------


## Bässi

Mäkin tuun, kun kaikki ohukaiset on menettäny rankansa  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Ei tainnut olla ihan kovia polut Ülætøssæ? Mää koiran keralla käyskentelin näitä paikallisia uria ja ei mtn asiaa phillarilla. Muutama päivä menee että paanat ehtii tekeytyä.

Tätäkin kautta onnittelut synttäri- ja nimpparisankareille  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Poluthan on ihan kovia, mutta siinä päällä on sen 15cm verran irtonaista tavaraa, joka luistelee suuntaan jos toiseen.
Lähipoluille jäi tämän päivän ajeluyritykset. 
Bulldozerilla ei oikein saanut tuntumaa pohjaan, mutta B&L oli jo huomattavasti vakaampi ajaa matalilla paineilla. 
Tulee viikolla oikein hyvät hiihtokelit ennusteiden mukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Hiihimisestä en tiiä mutta kovin ihmettelen sitä hirmuhinkua tunkea sukset jalassa poluille.  :Hymy:   Päivän lenkki oli paikoitellen raskas, enimmäkseen erittäin raskas, ajourista tuli välillä melko leveitä kun niitä reunoja taputeltiin sedillä silosemmiks.  :Cool: 
  Paparazzikin karkasi jo ekan puolen tunnin jälkeen 

Aijjuu, ekalla lenkuralla ei lähtenyt Natesta nastan nastaa, woo - hooo!

----------


## mutanaama

Oho!, Kuulikko sää että ne olis raapinu välillä. ja onneks se irtonainen tavara oli aukeilla  pyrytetty melkein tiiviiksi, muuten ei lumikäärmeet olis ollu läheskään niin komeita.

----------


## Bässi

Luulen kanssa että nastoista ei hirveesti ollu hyötyä.

koira sai horomooneja, nyt on tullu 3 pötkylää ja lisää tulee.. Onneks ei tarvinnu leikata.

----------


## Shimaani

^Onnea iloiselle perhetapahtumalle, täällä vaan jälkihoidetaan niitä *piip* pahoin tulehtuneita anaalirauhasia lämpimällä suihuttelulla.  Rekku on koko ajan menossa suihukoppiin....
Hirrrmuvähän oli niitä lumienkeleitä polun varressa, ankarasta tuhnaamisesta huolimatta.   Se Silvolantie (hoosee ja mä) oli aika vinkeä ajetttava, välillä piti jo keskustella Puksun kanssa ns. vakavasti etenemisen suunnasta.

Eihän kukaan rikkonu mtn?

----------


## mutanaama

Vannomatta paras, mutta olkapäät tuntuvat olevan ok. Kesti lumilapioinnin ja koneen perässä kävelyn ilman sanktiota liiasta rasittamisesta. 
Hyvä että koiruuden kanssa ei tarvinnut turvautua leikkaukseen. Onnea vaan jälkikasvun johdosta.

----------


## petjala

Bässille onnea iloisen perhetapahtuman johdosta! 
Lenkki oli varsin hupaisa, kökkökin keli muuttuu hyvässä seurueessa hyväksi. Onpahan vähän polkuja availtu. Yritin kolhia takavaihtajaa, mutten tainnu kunnolla onnnistua. Vaihtasko muuten vaan Zeen tuon X9:n tilalle. Hyvä jämäkkä mies arveluttavilla teillä, hyllyssä on ihan itse ostettuja uusia Shimpan komponentteja??

----------


## Shimaani

Woooooot?
Kuukulkimessa  -  Sramia?
*Yhhhhhmiö*

----------


## petjala

No ei siinä nyt sitä Sramiakaan ole kuin vipstaakki ja mopon sivuvaunun levyinen takavaihtaja. Pikkupoikana kehitin pakkomielteen saada rakennettua jokseenkin Kuopion eka Shimanoton maasturi, joka onnistuikin helpolla. Nytkin molemmat pyörät ovat ilman virvelirojuja, mut hyllystä viehepakin vierestä löytyy Sainttikeskiöitä, XT pakkoja, ketjuja ja Zee-liipaisin ja vaihtaja. Aikansa kutakin  :Vink: 
Onhan ne Shimanon jarrutkin nykyään vakuuttavan tuntuisia. Ne vaan on niin perhanan rumia noiden Barnoldswickin pajan tekeleiden rinnalla...

----------


## HC Andersen

Bässilään onnea uusille pennuille!

----------


## sixsixone

Pientä päivitystä muklukkiin:

nextie 65mm kehät
Salsa 2 navat
Alpina puolat+alu nippelit
Vanhelgat+teippi+litkut n.60ml
No tubes 44mm venttiilit

Bluton tilalle aluhaarukka

Tubeles hommat meni ihan ok. Teippi kiinnittyi vanteeseen hyvin kun antoi ensin olla sisurin kanssa yhden yön yli. Etu renkaan venttiilin juuressa aluksi vuotoa mutta nyt taitaa pitää. 

Jonkin verran peli taisi laihtua. Pitää punnita vielä jossain kohtaa.Kiva olis päästä testaamaan muutokset. Viikko ainakin vielä lepoa ja yks antibiootti kuuri syötävä.

----------


## mutanaama

Odottamisen iloa

----------


## sixsixone

Joo, pitää tyytyä vaan kattelee pyörää vielä. Hyvältä kyllä näyttää matta mustat kehät

----------


## zipo

Huoh, Kohta on kaikki oma crash test dummynä hankittu tekninen etumatka menetetty->kaikilla on pian  THE FATRIMS .prkl
Milläs mä nyt sitten pärjään????

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ai ai ai ku hieno punainen paholainen! Kyllä kuumottais Nextiet…

----------


## Bässi

Welcome to the darkside! Et tule katumaan noita kiekkoja, keveet on!
kai se on ruvettava kuntoilemaan?! Että pysyy perässä.

----------


## sixsixone

Kyllähän ne ajomiehet menee menojaan kuiteski

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna ajamaan!!!!  Syväojalta jos ei parempaa ilmaannu alkaen kello 17:30 tjsp. Pari tuntia perinteistä rauhallista ajoa. Täällä on varmaan polut vielä neitseellisiä, mitä nyt huomenna käyn ranen kanssa tekemässä pienen varovaisen lenkin.

----------


## Shimaani

Mulla on pieni epäilys että tämänpäiväisen kotimatkuttelun (edessä 4" ja takana se uppoileva 2,1" nakkero) päätteeksi olen ns. valmiiksi väsynyt siirtyäkseni Banjolaakson™ pitkistä loivista alamäkipoluista nauttimaan  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mä nyt kuitenkin lähen tallomaan lumia con koiruus

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojalta huomenna torstaina alkaen kello 17:30. Pari tuntia perinteistä rauhallista ajoa.

----------


## Shimaani

Ai tänään? Mä olen (fillarilla kiitäen) kotona aikaisintaan viiden pintaan ja sitkun ulkoiluiluttaa haukut niin ei mtn jakoa. So, nou gou. 
TakaNatessa kaikki nastat tallella huiman jääkiitotyömatkuttelunkin jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna mitään missään?

----------


## Shimaani

Huomenna on perjantai ja koirakouluilta.

----------


## Pastu

> torstaina alkaen kello 17:30.



Tulossa ollaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna sitten petikkoon?

----------


## HC Andersen

Täytyy vielä hieman sumplia, saattaa olla että lähtisin juoksuttamaan koiria läskillä. Palataan asiaan huomenna.

----------


## Pastu

Kylläpäs Mutiksen kattaus tarjosi jälleen kerran vähintäänkin koko rahan edestä. Kiitos seurueelle loistavasta lenkistä!

----------


## mutanaama

Pääsit hengissä perille  :Hymy: 

Larstaina ajelen taas syväojalla varmaan neljän-viiden maissa ja idän viisas mies tulee piipahtamaan.

----------


## Pastu

Oli ihan nasta kotimatka  :Cool:  Yllättävän vähän rapisteli ja mitään ei kyllä tuntunut rullauksessa. Muy bueno, gracias señor!

----------


## Shimaani

Nastaa oli työmatkallakin tuossa tunti sitten. Ja paikoitellen raskasta, haastavaa tai sekä että  :Hymy:    Saas nähdä miten kotimatkapuksuttelu sit sujuu....

^^Larjantai iipee kuulostaa hyvältä idjalta.

Attn Hc! Tuanko sen Budikieakon tänään kun siitä liki ohikuljen?

----------


## Pastu

Hyvinhän tuolla liikkui. Aivan pirun märkää vaan oli, kaikki kamat imaisi raikastavan jääveden inuksiin. Kovin tuskaista näytti olevan kaposella renguleilla eteneminen, ihan meinas hihityttää ohi polkiessa  :No huh!: 

Loma-anomus jätetty lauantaille

----------


## marco1

Onkos suksen "paikkauskynttilöitä" (ptex) jemmassa jollakin, olisko 7 kauppaa kierretty ja kahdessa melkein tiesivät mistä on kyse. Karautin kivikkoon uusilla sivakoilla ja pitäis vähän paikata...

----------


## Shimaani

> Hyvinhän tuolla liikkui.



 Jo vain. Ei edes ne vedenpeittämät pitkittäisuritetut jäärännit hirvittäneet yhtään. Hiukan tuntui epäreilulta kun jätin kolmen jopoteinin kiemurtelevan lauman liki seisomaan tuuppaamalla vauhdilla vasemmalta ohi.  Pennut ihmetteli ääneen että mikä *piip* se oli.   
Onni on uusi ja hieano pesukone.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulkutinta kevennetty 550g:lla. 120tpi Endo, 27tpi Hüskeri, Surlyn vannenauhat, pinkit keinonahat sekä 13F:t => pinkkiin heijastinnauhaan, musta/kelta teippiin, 2x1dl litkuun ja Exo Mammuttit. Mutikselle kiitos avusta!

----------


## Pastu

Loma-anomus hyväksytty muutetuin ehdoin. Haluan kuulemma olla kotona klo 15 suihkunraikkaana vieraita vastaanottamassa. Taitaapi jäädä ajelut lähiseutulenkiksi iltamyöhään.

----------


## lego

> Onkos suksen "paikkauskynttilöitä" (ptex) jemmassa jollakin, olisko 7 kauppaa kierretty ja kahdessa melkein tiesivät mistä on kyse. Karautin kivikkoon uusilla sivakoilla ja pitäis vähän paikata...



kokeilitko mankkaan suksihuoltoa? 
Alpine race shopin loput kamat tais mennä sinne ja niillä oli ptex hyllyssä reilusti..

----------


## marco1

Kiitos vinkistä, lähetetään apuri asialle Mankkaalle.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna ajelemaan petikkoon. Aloitetaan vaikka kello 18:00 perinteisesti petikon liikuntapuiston parkkikselta.

----------


## sixsixone

Perskele kun mieli tekis jo ajamaan. Kuukauteen en oo nyt pyöräilee päässyt sairastelun takia.kyllä on voimat syönyt miehestä,niin nyt aloitettava ensin rauhallisella kävelyllä. Ensi viikolla vois yrittää setälenkille peränpitäjäksi. 

Pärjääkö siellä laisinkaan ilman nastakumeja? Vanhelgat nyt alla ja vaikka pitäisi olla talvikeleille suunniteltu kumiseos niin pienellä jääkeli kokemuksella ei kyllä ehdi kissaa sanomaan kun rengas lähtee alta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onko sulla sixsixone ollut joku vakavempikin sairaus? Mulla joku flunssavirus ollut kohta viikon, nostaa iltaisin kuumetta mutta aamuisin ihan ok olo mutta vähänkin kun rasittaa itseään niin tosiaankin huomaa että ei ole kunnossa. Kyllä harmittaa jos menee monta viikkoa toipumiseen, olis aika hyvät kelit ajella nyt, ainakin nastoilla!

----------


## sixsixone

^Todennäköisesti raju influenssa. Mulla nosti öisin kovan kuumeen ja päivällä pysy vähän alempana buranalla. Jälkitautina poskiontelontulehdus. Kaksi lääkekuuria jouduin syömään. Nyt aloitettava rauhallisesti kevyellä liikunnalla.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

No toivottavasti tervehdyt pian, syö kyllä miestä paikoillaan olo!

----------


## HC Andersen

Petikolle hep!

----------


## zipo

Jos jäbät tulee joskus landelle niin tällänenkin palvelu on olemassa:http://www.reittiopas.fi/slangi/inde...ital%2C+Vantaa

----------


## marco1

Omalla autolla (se jossa on tunkin kuva keulamerkkinä) leppoisampaa kulkea. Julkisissa joku vielä nyysii tonnin stiflat.

----------


## Shimaani

Nii-i.  Tai istahtaa viereen hajustamaan pompan lemuliemellä ja siinä sitä sit selitellään kotona että kenen se _tuo_ haju on....

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Bussissa ei ainakaan tartte jutella kenenkää kanssa, jokaisella kännykkä kourassa tai ainakin piuhat korvissa..

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna syväojalla ajelua kello 18:00 lähtien. Ne polut mitä ajetaan on leveitä ja kovia, ei kuitenkaan pahasti jäässä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuskit on pahasti jäässä.

----------


## kmw

Tuun vähän ennen kuutta aistimaan lähdön tunnelmaa ja tuon samalla Grandin jarruttimet.

----------


## mutanaama

Ok, ookko ajokuntonen?

----------


## kmw

Paha sanoa, mutta emmäänykumminkaan. Täytyy ehtoommalla viedä tyttär Uotilaan heppailemaan ja samalla retkellä ulkoilen polkukeijuillen Kiljavannummella. Kerralla siellä ei tule valmista, mutta pikku hiljaa....

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onkos viikonlopulle suunnitteilla mitään rauhallista setälenkkiä keskuspuiston liepeillä? Alkaa lunssa helpottamaan ja ajohaluja olis.

----------


## mutanaama

Meillä on tour de *****

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Elikkäs jotain tämän tyylistä https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYAnEPP5QqU Tässä pojat lähti tourille... On kyllä yks hauskimmista leffoista ikinä..

----------


## Shimaani

Jaaha.
Hakuhaukkutreenin aikana oli Katoavan Metsän™ reunaan ilmestynyt metsuri.fi -tekstillä koristeltu polunimuri.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Täällä ne pirut on jo lähimetsässä riehuneet. Operaatio Kuntoilija kuntoon etenee hienosti, reilun kolmen tunnin lenkin jälkeen paino kävi alle 81 kilon eli aikataulussa ollaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Nastoja olis taas, eli enidei

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mulle käy virka-ajan jälkeen milloin vain miten sinulle sopii eli kerro milloin tulen ?

----------


## Shimaani

Eikössen ite tiiä koska tulee...?
Violetteja napoja ostoskoppaan

Jaaniijuu, se ruoka.
*mättämiö*

----------


## Kuntoilija

_No kuule Shimu, minä olen vanhan_ liiton mies ja silloin ei tupsahdeta kylään sopimatta ja tässä kun olen saavana osapuolena niin nöyränä pitää olla.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa joo nii notta huomenna vaikka kello 17:00 jälkeen

----------


## Kuntoilija

Niin notta juu. Pakkaan gummit/vanteet aamulla mun pikku autoon ja olen illalla Banjolaakson sydänmailla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ainakin meillä maalla silloin vuonna puukuokka ja muunuijja mentiin kylään kun siltä tuntui ja vastaanotettiin vieraat silloin kunne saapui. Se oli sitä aikaa kun ovea vasten kenollaan oleva luuta kertoi että isännät ei oo kotona eikä lukkoja ollut vielä edes keksitty.  Kylässä oli yksi puhelin ja tanssittiin sukkasillaan että kuultiin musiikki naapuripitäjästä jossa oli se lähin telkkarikin  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nooh, noin ehkä maalla missä porukat on joviaaleja ja hyväntahtoisia, toisin kuin hesassa entisten maalaisten porukoissa. :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Löytyiskö täältä sovituslainaan pauttia 80cm os-tanko? Vähän pitää olla bäksviippiä, enempikin kelpaa. Tiä mistä on moinen kiinnostus kotoisin ja johtaako se mihinkään, mutta voisin pari lenkuraa semmosta tesmailla.

----------


## ellmeri

Mulla yx öweri rewencen stonga 72cm jonka voin antaa.....kunto ei hyvä mutta testaukseen sopiva ja"roskiin"

Ellussa kiinni Ralli-naaman 8o centtinen,saa hyvin vemputettua ohjaamosta pahassa paikassa woimaa!!

Sherwoodin Lumberskalta hommasin ja sain hinnanwahetukset.. :Cool:

----------


## JackOja

> Löytyiskö täältä sovituslainaan pauttia 80cm os-tanko? Vähän pitää olla bäksviippiä, enempikin kelpaa. Tiä mistä on moinen kiinnostus kotoisin ja johtaako se mihinkään, mutta voisin pari lenkuraa semmosta tesmailla.



Joku (@HKI) myy 80-senttistä F-torilla edukkaasti. Onko muuten sulle sopiva, en tiedä?
http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...mm-risertanko/

----------


## kmw

^ & ^^ kiits. Nyt on Puksuttimessa 71cm Salsa 2bend 23deg. sviipillä notta E:n tarjous ei paljoakaan muuttaisi. Toi torilla oleva voisi olla sopiva mutta viittisi laittaa senttiäkään kiinni ennen kuin tiedän mitä olen haluamassa.

Keskuspuiston polut ovat ihan *piiiiiiiiiiip* hyvässä kuosissa. Kassipuron ja Pahiksen Mettän väliä kurvailin tänään jokusen tunnin. Uusinta ehkä jo huomenna. Katoava metsä on kuulemma oikeasti katoamassa. Pitänee käydä jäähyväiset jättämässä.

----------


## Bässi

Missä tuo katoava metsä nyt taas olkaan? Kyllä mä siellä muistaakseni oon käynny, kadonnu päästäkin.
Tietäis mitä harmitella.

----------


## Shimaani

Tosa        .

----------


## zipo

Rip
http://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/pr...s_21092011.pdf

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Täytyykin käydä ajamassa se aidanvierus kehä III kupeessa auki, eilen käveltiin siellä ja ei ollu kukaan pyörällä menny.

----------


## ellmeri

> Rip
> http://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/pr...s_21092011.pdf



Kun olin vielä vantaan leivissä niin tuon suunitelman allekirjoittanut Kuparisen Teukka oli poljintyöryhmän jäsen niin kuin minäkin,ei uskois että tuollaiseen miinaan teukkakin lankesi,*prkl*

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kävin sitten antamassa Banjolaaksossa kisällin näytteen gummien nastoittamisesta. Taisi tulla hylsy. Aikaa meni reilu tunti per gummi ja mestari pyöritteli päätään allekirjoittaneen työtä tarkastaessaan. Kissakin vie vielä allekirjoittaneen nastoittajan pallin, josta kuitenkin hyvällä luopui ja puski  sovun merkiksi. Sen tosta opin, että kämmenet kipeytyy ja kannattaa ensi kerralla nastoittaa tuoreet gummit niin taitaa nastat napsahtaa paremmin kiinni.  Banjolaaksossa kun olin niin vähän oli niskavillat pystyssä jo valmiiksi, mutta sydän hyppäsi kurkkuun, kun asentamon ovesta kannettiin 50 litran saavi täynnä pulleita verisiä muovipusseja. En sentään itse päätynyt pussin täytteeksi.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Kiitosta vaan mestarille, neuvoista, avusta ja säätömön sekä koneiden käytöstä. Mcarbonille suoritettu osto.

----------


## Shimaani

Yritettiin kotiseutuyhdistyksessä moneen otteeseen saaha herra arkkitehtiä pitämään kaavakatsausta Ylästöläisille vaan eipä näkynyt ei.  No, sit sais sataa aivan prkleesti lunta seuraavat 30 talvea ettei mee kuopankaivuu hukkaan....  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Osa hamseterit hoi!

 Löytyykö miljoonalaatikosta/huoneesta 27,2mm 20-25mm setbäk tolppaa ja 70mm OS stemmiä sovitukseen, värillä ei ole väliä. Mutta jos ne on ylimääräisiä, kevyitä, kestäviä, laadukkaita ja halpoja niin silloin värin pitäisi olla mattamusta (valkoista ja harmaita detaleita saa olla) Merkki mieluiten joku hipo mutta pyörämerkeistä käy ainoastaan Felt, Spessun osia ei huolita.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomiselle ajoa jossain, katoavan metsä suunta vois olla jesh!

----------


## Shimaani

Räikeän harmaita stemmejä ei vissiin ole mutta hillityn pinkkiä löytyy testiin, tompsoniittinen tolppakin löytyi. Ajamiselle jyrkkä ehkä, ensin pitää paiskia töitä...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mä ajattelin kanssa tänään mennä joten jos Ylästön liepeillä kurvailette niin liittyisin jonon jatkoks?

----------


## mutanaama

Olisko tuo sitten lähtö diileriltä vai mikä uitun takkatukku se nykyään on ja kello 18:00

----------


## kmw

@ HC
Täältä löytyy kans Thomsonin setbäk tolppa. Ja tässä tiedoksisaatettakoon että se 45mm stemmi on mun. Mitähän se maksaa?

----------


## marco1

70mm OS stemi löytyy valkoisena/harmaana, Pro-merkkinen. 

Huominen ajo aivan mahdollinen, yritellään mukaan.
Joku maastokuski (ei fatti) yritti eilen kympin aikaan ajaa pihalle, en ehtinyt tunnistaa enkä ampua...

----------


## Shimaani

Kukasseny oli ku jtn eilisestä ketkutteli...?




Siis: tänään tiistaina vai huomenna keskiviikkona?

----------


## HC Andersen

> @ HC
> Täältä löytyy kans Thomsonin setbäk tolppa. Ja tässä tiedoksisaatettakoon että se 45mm stemmi on mun. Mitähän se maksaa?



Miten olis 2xkahvi/munkkipossu munkkikoskella.

Satulatolppaa jäis näkyviin n.15cm joten mihin se tompsonin mutka siihen suhtautuu?

----------


## sixsixone

Mä en tänään ehdi ajamaan kun työt häiritsee harrastuksia. 

Pikkusen tossakävin tiellä pyörittelemässä kevyesti. Jäykkä keula tuntu yllättävän hyvältä ja selkeesti tarkemman tuntuinen ajaa kun blutolla. Ja toki painoakin lähti pois aika mukavasti. Katotaan kun päästään maastoon... Vahva veikkaus että jäykällä mennään. 

Keskiviikko tai perjantai iltana  meinasin ajella.

----------


## HC Andersen

Täältä ääni myös ke & pe

----------


## mutanaama

Mää höpisin eilen että huomenna, mutta tökkäsin viestin vasta tänään, Siis tarkoitus on ajella tänään vitun tiistainan kello 18:00.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajelen tänään hieman myöhemmin korien kanssa 6järvellä, huomenna vois ajaa 18.30 Askistossa.

----------


## marco1

Jaa tänään on  ei-siirrettäviä toppatakkihenkilötehtäviä junioriurheilussa just kuuden pintaan.

Kalenteria kaivettava että ehtii tuonne Nuolikujalle piipahtamaan, takapunppu pitäis elvyttää Pyystä. Jousituksen holy grail saavutettu kun on tönkkö pikkunypytyksessä ja silti meinaa pohjata isommissa :/

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mä olen jokatapauksessa liikkeellä tänään niin ajelen Diilerille kuudeks jos ei täällä muuta ilmoiteta.

----------


## kmw

Surullinen on maisema kun Katoavaa Metsää on kaadettu iso läntti. Ässän linkkaamasta rajasta kallion alareunaan ei mtn asiaa millään vehkeellä. Kunhan käyvät rungot ja rangat hakemassa + oksat siivoamassa niin sitten ehkä. Kunnes aloittavat töiden seuraavan vaiheen. 

Polut ovat huomattavasti jäisempiä Ylästöntien p-puolella kuin Keskuspuistossa. Joku hydrologi osaisi ehkä selittää miksi näin. Nasta on siellä  påp :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

> Mä ajelen tänään hieman myöhemmin korien kanssa 6järvellä, huomenna vois ajaa 18.30 Askistossa.



Voisin kans tulla ke Askistoon.Tuon samalla ne ketjut mitkä joskus lupasin. Onko startti siitä päiväkodin parkkikselta?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Voisin kans tulla ke Askistoon.Tuon samalla ne ketjut mitkä joskus lupasin. Onko startti siitä päiväkodin parkkikselta?



Komento takas, menee väkisin perjantaille mutta paikka voisi olla sama.

----------


## sixsixone

^ juu vaihdetaan perjantaille.Saan vielä samalla vähän armonaikaa rakentaa pohjakuntoa onko aika myös 18.30?

Edit: ainiin, sillä varauksella vielä että huomenna selviää joudunko pe illalla jäämään ylitöihin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kiitos seurasta! Ylästön lenkin pituus oli aika tarkkaan 10km. Ylättävän vähän noita metrejä kertyy metsäkönyymisessä...

----------


## elasto

Jos könyy enemmän niin tulee enempi metrejä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## mutanaama

Ilometrit kertyy hitaasti, vaikka mukamas ajettiin. Ainakin omat jalat on kovasti ajetun tuntuiset

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Jos könyy enemmän niin tulee enempi metrejä?



Niinno aikaa kuitenkin meni karvan vaille kaks timmaa niin siihen nähden metrejä aikasen vähän… Ja juu, alku ja loppu mentiin kyllä meikäläisen mukavuusalueen reunoilla..

----------


## mutanaama

Varmaan noi pari "reitin" valintaa vaikutti, tai toisaalta, nyt niissäkin on polku  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Hyvin siellä sai raitista ilmaa. Eikä seurueessakaan valittamista.
Tänään putkahti taas miete, jotta onko Lou kamalan hidas takarengas vai täytyiskö mun vain harden the fuck up??

----------


## HC Andersen

Mites ois CCG sissijaosta la-su?

Edit:

Sääennuste näyttää vesisadetta, täytyy katsella lähemmin jos muuttuu... taitaa sissit olla sokerista :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petjala

^tarkkailemme tilannetta. Redu kiinnostaa kyllä, nolla-asteinen suhjusade ei niinkään. Tietty jos ois oikein märkää, niin mahtuskos ees puuliiteriin katon alle. Ois nyt ollu ihan holtiton pakkanen ni ois voinu testailla välineitä ja selkärankaa. Se viimekertanen melkein kaheksantoista ei ollu paha.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pe-La vaikuttaa tällä erää paremmalta, odottelen täällä Roselta saapuvaksi Ortlieben etulaukkuja.

----------


## marco1

> Surullinen on maisema kun Katoavaa Metsää on kaadettu iso läntti. Ässän linkkaamasta rajasta kallion alareunaan ei mtn asiaa millään vehkeellä. Kunhan käyvät rungot ja rangat hakemassa + oksat siivoamassa niin sitten ehkä.



Ajokone töissä tänään ja oli siellä kyllä motokin niittämässä lisää. Jotain jytinääkin jo kuului (ja tuntui talossa). Mualima muuttuu vauhdilla, kaakkoiskulman metsääkin on parturoitu (siellä ei ole ajettukaan) ja neljän kaivinkoneen voimin muokkaavat tuota sisääntuloväylää. Hurjaa menoa, t: kylähullut ja pienten muutosten ystäwät ry.

----------


## mutanaama

> Voisin kans tulla ke Askistoon.Tuon samalla ne ketjut mitkä joskus lupasin. Onko startti siitä päiväkodin parkkikselta?



Perjantaina eli huomenna 30.1 aattelin kuitenkin ajella syväojan pohjoispuolella, polut oli tänään aika kevyet, mutta mä en. Joka tapauksessa olis joku kilsa ihan ajettavaa.

----------


## sixsixone

Kiirettä pukkaa töissä mutta huomen illalla pitäs onnistuu ajelut. Hc mainitsi jossain kohtaa Askiston lenkistä perjantaille mutta onkohan sinne setiä menossa? Mulle käy myös Syväoja. Monelta?

----------


## mutanaama

Vaikka kello 18:00

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli onko se nyt syväoja kl.18 vai alkuperäinen 18.30 Askisto? Saatana kun toi mutis aina säätää ja sählää. On se paikka sitten mikä tahansa niin 18.30 on parempi, kerkee vaihtaa työmatkavaateet metsävaatteisiin.

----------


## sixsixone

Mullekin kävis 18.30 paremmin ja vaikka Syväojalle täältä ääni.Ja siirtymä autolla ja kyytiin mahtuu myös jos tarvis.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ok eli Syväoja kl.18.30, mut voi napata kyytiin. Jos mutiksella on kiire lenkille jo kl. 18 niin ajakoot ympyrää pihalla kunnes me tullaan.

----------


## sixsixone

^Oukki doukki. Haen pyörän varastolta ja ajan sitten hakeemaan sut.

----------


## mutanaama

..ttu mä mä mitään ympyrää ajele. Voisin vaikka kerrankin olla ajoissa ajoissa.

----------


## sixsixone

Olipas mukavaa päästä ajamaan pitkästä aikaa maastoon. Tour De Banjolaakso hyvää settiä. Itselle pimeä+spoori tuntui välillä vaikeelta. Kiitos mutikselle ja HC:lle ajoseurasta!

----------


## mutanaama

Ollos huoleton, harvoin on mönkkärin spoorit noin ajettavia, kymmenisen kilsaa ja vain parit lipat koko porukalle. Se sun oli kyllä hieno  :Hymy: , ja sitä HC:n puunväistöä ei voi toistaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pakko mun oli yrittää väistää sitä pusikkoa joka pyytämättä ja yllättäen hyppäs eteen.

----------


## mutanaama

Mikään pusikko ollut, iso koivu ja kuusi kyljessä.

----------


## sixsixone

^^^No joo, lipaton tammikuu epäonnistui viime metreillä. Mut se oli sen arvoistalumi+läski parhautta.

----------


## zipo

Tossa lähiskutsissa pysäytin fillarin Huskyn ulkoiluttajan kohdalla,sellanen mukamas tauko/kohteliaisuus stoppi.
Koirista juttua ja sitten vähän fillaristakin.....
Nainen:Mun veli on innokas paksupyöräharrastaja.
Mä:Ai jaa,Toto noin missäpäin se asuu?
Nainen:Kl......
Meitsi:Aha no mikäs se nimi on?
Nainen:P.....
Meitsi:Ja sukunimi A....?
Nainen:Joo, Tunnetsä sen?
Meitsi:Melko lailla hyvin,Käynyt kyläilemässä fillarijuttujen tiimoilta.
Nainen:Mikäs sun nimi on ja ooksä FB:ssä
Meitsi:S.... mutta Zipo on se jolla mut tunnetaan paremmin.FB:ssä en ole.
Maailma on outo,,,keskellä metsää bongaa ihan oudon ihmisen ja sitten se onkin frendin systeri...

----------


## mutanaama

Katos perkelettä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Ja kiitos Kärrälle ja Antille ajoseurasta. Hyvinhän se Kärrän lenkki sujui, on sitä rapakuntoisempiakin lenkillä nähty, mm minä ihan ite jokunen vuosi sitten. Ja se fillari on kyllä valkosena Ihq.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt vasta oli aikaa tehdä kunnon maastolenkki ja testata ehkä maailman ainoita nasta-Floatereita. Sen verran oli polut pehmeitä, että ei oikein osaa noista nastoista mitään sanoa, kun Floaterit on mainiot kumit noin muutenkin. Jospa se tuleva pakkanen jäädyttää polut ja silloin saa paremman testin. Nastoittaja oli tehnyt hyvää työtä, kun noin ylimalkaisella vilkaisulla kaikki nastat olivat paikoillaan lenkin jälkeen. Karmea ropina paljaalla asfaltilla oli kyllä.

Tammikuu alkaa olla pulkassa ja aamupaino oli 81,1 kg eli aikataulussa ollaan. Paino lähtenyt + 4 kiloa, muttei sitä  peilistä huomaa, joten vielä on läskiä karistettava pois. Tavoitehan oli 75/76 kg 31.3.-15.

----------


## zipo

Vai ainoot nasta Floaterit,no ei todellakaan mutta on1 rengas on eri hyvä hintaisekseen.Joulutienoilla olisi tarvinnut kuulosuojaimet kun jäistä pihakatua rullasi nasta Bud/Floater combo.
Meitsi kerännyt massaa about +10kg 01.12.2014 lähtien.Sinänsä OK koska vanhat liian isot ajorytkyt  on nyt passelit päällä.
Pitäkää ne polut auki,kesään on matkaa.....

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mulla olikin ehkä.  Mää kun kokeilin joulukuussa mun maantiegarderobin läpi, niin näky oli sellainen, että en olisi kehdannut maantielle mennä. Trikoo on kyllä pullukalla ruma.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Viime kesänä maastopöksyjen napit napsahti auki kun kumartui. Kai se on uskottava, että 176 cm pituisen paino olisi hyvä olla korkeintaan 75 kg, jos ei voimailua harrasta.

----------


## Shimaani

> .....Maailma on outo,,,keskellä metsää bongaa ihan oudon ihmisen ja sitten se onkin frendin systeri...



 Karma goes Finland  :Hymy:   Mun katu-uskottavuus on vissiin mennyt pas2 kun työmatkailuretkellä koiranulkoiluttelijat ja lenkkeilijät moikkailee iloisesti.  No, voishan tuo olla huonommininnii.

----------


## Kärrä

> Ja kiitos Kärrälle ja Antille ajoseurasta. Hyvinhän se Kärrän lenkki sujui, on sitä rapakuntoisempiakin lenkillä nähty, mm minä ihan ite jokunen vuosi sitten. Ja se fillari on kyllä valkosena Ihq.



Ainakin olin kaloreita kuluttanut, kun Ambit lupasi mulle 10,51  olutta  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Edit: Ja levenee polut nopeasti, kun ottaa vähän väliä jalalla tukea penkasta/tunkkaa  :Nolous:

----------


## Marsusram

Pakastamon luona ei polut olleet enempi jäässä kuin muuallakaan. Eilen olisi ollut sopivan niljakasta isommilla poluilla keskuspuistossa nastarengastestiin.
Tänään meni Mikkolassa satulan kiinnityspultti ja sitten pakastamolla polunraivausapuvälineestä irtosi terä. Ruuvi löysällä. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jaahas tulikos Marsusram kera joku toinen tänään vastaan Pakastamon takana? Vähän oli niinkuin tuttu naamavärkki, mutta mulla oli niin hyvä draivi päällä, että en hoksannut hidastaa. Teillä oli juustopyörät ja mulla valkoinen Fatty.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos et oo huomannu onko nastoista hyötyä, niin niistä on ollu. Eilen mentiin noin 40kmh HC.n ja 661:n kanssa hiukan jäistä tietä, niin parinkymmenen metrin päähän näki, kun HC:n takarengas haki urassa. Onneksi kuski osaa asiansa. Mä ja 661 tultiin perässä nastoilla niin ei mitään.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu, näin voi olla ja tuli ainakin ajettua ne paikat läpi, mitä ennen nastoja jään vuoksi ei viitsinyt edes yrittää.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään ajellaan illalla kaikessa rauhassa Banjolaakson alueella kl. 19 alkaen.

----------


## mutanaama

Paino sanalla rauhassa

----------


## Marika

Moikka! En jaksa lukea kaikkia juttujanne, eli varmaan tyhmä kysymys: missä sijaitsee Banjolaakso ja Syväoja? Voin ängetä joskus mukaan, kunhan flunssa selätetty :Hymy:  Kamalaa, päässäni on alkanut käväistä läskipyörät!!! Silmä ei ole vaan vieläkään tottunut ajatukseen :Hymy:  Mutta olisi varmaan kätevä menopeli tietyillä keleillä! Kivaa ajoa!

----------


## ellmeri

Onko Marika Klubin puuhatäti?

----------


## HC Andersen

Banjolaakso on synonyymi Syväojalle

----------


## kmw

Deep Ditch

taidan olla ehtoolla tulossa.

----------


## petjala

Tää vielä ehkäilee. Valinnassa tällä hetkellä hengenvaarallisen kuuloinen Keinukallio, tai sit matalammalta pudottava Banjolaakso.

----------


## Shimaani

Me jo Turbonuuskun™ ja kuuden muun hakurekun kanssa remuttiin Petaksen umpihankipöpeliköissä niin ettei tänään enää paksutteluun pysty kykenemään. Kun ei jaksa niin ei jaksa. **ttu.

Marikalle löytyy Setälaumasta™ ihan varmaan oikean kokoinen läskipyörä testilenkille  :evil:

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, vaimon Mukluk vaanii ulkovarastossa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Meidän vaimon muklukki joka on mutiksen vaimon muklukkia hieman isompi asuu meillä lämpimässä varastossa.

----------


## Shimaani

Tähän kohtaan sitä jänskätysmusiikkia. :Hymy: 

Josko leikkimielinen vedonlyönti...?

----------


## zipo

Fat jos ajaa samalla lenkillä kaposta verrokkina.

----------


## Bässi

Saanko jonkun osoitteen tänne? Vai lähteekö setä zipo oppaaksi erämaahan?

----------


## HC Andersen

Sompiontie 13, Vantaa

----------


## mutanaama

Vetäkää autot rohkeesti pihaan asti

----------


## zipo

> Saanko jonkun osoitteen tänne? Vai lähteekö setä zipo oppaaksi erämaahan?



Ei vielä voi osallistua porukkalenkeille,mulla on erilaisempi ajotyyli kuin ennen.
Tubeless puuhastelua iltatoimiksi tällä kertaa 2 kpl LM ja 120tpi UL Dillinger 4.

----------


## mutanaama

Rauhallinen lenkki mai ääs. Tai no, eihän tuolla kovaa ajettu, mutta pisti kikattamaan, kun ei päässy lumessa eteenpäin sitten yhtään, kun yritti kävelemätöntä polkua pistellä menemään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ajettiin sitten kerralla auki kaikki Banjolaakson polun tapaiset urat, seura ja tarjoilut oli oikein hyvät.

----------


## mutanaama

Meiltä jäi kokonaan ajamatta pellon ja hämeenlinnantien välinen osuus. Tarttee varmaan vaihtaa takki jos vielä tänään lähtis. Ja jalat.

----------


## petjala

Hooceelle kiitos ideasta ja oluesta. Tai ne nyt on melkein sama asia. Hatunnosto ja kumarrus privaattiravintolaan loistavasta iltapalasta.
Ja ne polut oli niinkuin aina ennenkin. Jumalattoman rankkaa ollakseen pelkkää loivaa myötälettä. Ihme paikka, ihastuttaa ja harmittaa yhtä aikaa. Aina jää kuitenkin oikein hyvä mieli päällimmäiseksi.

----------


## Bässi

Oli kyllä maittavaa kaikkinensa, polutkin vaikutti oikein mukavilta. kiva nähdä millasta polkua sieltä lumen alta tulee, täytyy sitten tulla reenaamaan viinamäkeä.

----------


## petjala

Siin on kesäkelissä haastetta. Siellä sileen lumen alla odottaa tulevaa kesää kaikkee jännää röllikamaa. Ne hapottaa kivasti ennen sitä loppuhuipennusta. Mahdoton se ei varmasti ole, vain inhottavan tempukas.

----------


## Srami

Huh, vieläkin hävettää kesken lenkin nöyrtyminen. Kaikkeni yritin kiemurrella perässä, mutta kun ajamisen anti rentous vie energyt kaposella rengastuksella ja paskalla kunnolla niin,,, KIITOKSIA kuitenkin.

----------


## mutanaama

No se nyt näytti siltä, että jouduit tekemään ainakin tuplasti duunia meihin muihin verrattuna, ja ajoithan sä vielä muutaman kilsan luovuttamisen jälkeenkin. Taas oli hengen voitto aineesta  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hmmm, taevaalta tipahdellut valkoista polunrakennusainetta jonkin verran, näyttäisi käväisevän sen verran pakkasella että läskitönkin pärjää loppuviikosta...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olin jo luovuttanut tämän illan sohvan vetovoimalle. Luettuani jutun ihmiskoneesta, joka paukutti tammikuussa Australiassa 9750 km keskinopeudella 29 km/h saksalaisella postimyyntipyörällä, niin en voinut kuitenkaan muuta kuin vetää lenkkarit jalkaan ja mennä lenkille.

----------


## Shimaani

Määpä kävin vetämässä paksuttimella jälkeä polun päälle ilmestyneitten suksimisjälkien päälle. Aamulla sit lisää polun takasinvaltaamista con haukku ja tyämatkalla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huomenna on ilmeisesti oiva keli nastapaksugummitestille, ainakin äsken oli klv:t aika liukkaat.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna ajooooooooooo!!!!! Tai Hajaooooooon?

----------


## marco1

^toivottavasti ei samalla reissulla. Hyvällä tuurilla ehtii huomenna testaamaan velhojen tuunaaman takapunpun, lenkin aikataulusta ei tosin tiedä Nostradamuskaan.

----------


## mutanaama

No sitten se on kello 18:30 Diilerillä. Ja nyt ei kaahata.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pukkivuorentien länsipuoleiset polut oli tänään illalla melko raskaassa ja haastavassa kunnossa, katoavan metsän sekä marcon takapiha oli ihan ajettavassa kunnossa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomiselle ehkä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tuun messiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiva kiva, ei tarvii yksin punkea polkuja auki  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Pukkivuorentien länsipuoleiset polut oli tänään illalla melko raskaassa ja haastavassa kunnossa, katoavan metsän sekä marcon takapiha oli ihan ajettavassa kunnossa.



Vain ranskaksi tuo olisi vielä paremman kuuloinen: 
_La cour de Marco était jolie état exécutable._

----------


## marco1

P&P heiluu kuvassa, muut skarppeja: http://1drv.ms/1KdDgCU

----------


## HC Andersen

Sait taltioitua mun paremman puolen.

----------


## mutanaama

Ja kiitosta taas kaikille. Polut tuli nopeiksi, onneksi veturi vaihtui tiheään.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Pyörätkin vaihtu tiuhaan! Oli mukava kokeilla eri ratsuja, varsinkin mutiksen pöörä sytytti... ei ei EI, ajan Farleyllä, mutta ehkä joskus....

----------


## mutanaama

Se on käsittämätöntä, miten se kaverin fillari on aina paremman/herkemmän/nopeamman tuntuinen. No ei aina päde läskeihin, Petjalan tankki vaan meni ja jyräs. Ymmärrän hyvin niitä jotka vannoo leveän läskin nimeen, niinhän tuo rullas täysin eleettömästi. Farley taas tuntui niin tutulta, paitsi että tuntui just siltä kevyeltä ja herkältä. HC:n fillari taas on niin kuskinsa oloinen, kiero ja omituinen maantiepyörän ja mönkijän epäpyhästä liitosta syntynyt sekasikiö, jossa stongakin on asennettu väärinpäin. Ehkä siksi se toimii kuin riivattu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutikselta jäätävä analyysi, sun testejä ois kiva lukea f-lehdessä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jos olisin ollut paikalla, niin mun laitteesta olis Mutis vaan todennut tuntuu raskaalta läskiltä. :Nolous: 

Eilen muo nöyryytettiiin oikein kunnolla. Paluu matkalla lähimetsästä todella röpelöisellä jään peittämällä klv:llä, jossa mummoilla olisi ollut vaikeuksia pysyä pystyssä, cc-mies pyyhkäisee heittämällä ohi ! Mä aloin samon tein vääntämään kampea tosissaan ja 
heti oli moottori rajoittajalla, mutta perässä pysyin tosin vähän jäin. Muutaman sadan metrin jälkeen cc-mies kääntyi sivukadulle, joko kotiinsa tai hoksasi, ettei läski jäänytkään ihan täysin kuin tikku paskaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Läskitön tummui aika nopeasti, melkeinpä helpotus kun oli muuta menoa.  :Hymy: 
Ahisti kyllä siinä kohtaa kun läskitön meni jään läpi ja muut ei. Harkitaan kerhoon liittymistä syssymmällä vaikka silloin on jo varmaan joku muu härveli hotimpi.

----------


## zipo

> Se on käsittämätöntä, miten se kaverin fillari on aina paremman/herkemmän/nopeamman tuntuinen. No ei aina päde läskeihin, Petjalan tankki vaan meni ja jyräs. Ymmärrän hyvin niitä jotka vannoo leveän läskin nimeen, niinhän tuo rullas täysin eleettömästi.



Vielä vuosi sitten oli juurikin näin mutta viime syksystä lähtien oma fillari on ollut se paras,valehtelematta pätkän vertaa.Siis 1 fillarin taktiikalla.
Isoläski?Ostakoon muut, on se välillä niitenkin huki avata polkuja.

----------


## elasto

Kävin tänään katoavassa metsässä tirauttamassa pari kyyneltä kadonneiden polkujen vuoksi. Mun työmatkapolun alku näytti ainakin täysin tuhoutuneen. Vai pääseekö siitä Tulkintien alikulusta vielä jotenkin metsään?

----------


## Shimaani

Ky - yllä siellä pitäisi olla polunpohja kun lähtee alikululta etelään ja taittaa inasen itää kohti.  Häätyy piipahtaa tutkimaretkellä.  Kaavassa siihen alikululle meinataan tuua 6m kapoinen ulkoiluväylä sieltä Pukkivuorentieltä.

----------


## elasto

Hmm.. no pitää tutkia tarkemmin huomenna kun poljen töistä kotiin sitä kautta. Tänään ajoin väärään suuntaan ja sieltä linjojen alta kun tykittelin sen notskin ohi alamäkeen, niin alamäen jälkeen jouduin kääntymään lähes heti oikealle suoraan menon sijaan ja siitä taas linjojen ali.

----------


## PaH

> Ky - yllä siellä pitäisi olla polunpohja kun lähtee alikululta etelään ja taittaa inasen itää kohti...



On siinä väylä. Tai oli ainakin eilen vielä.
RIP katoava metsä - but meanwhile, helene schjerfbeckin puisto alkaa rakentua kikkakallioiden e-puolelle. Uhan alla pari km kiharapolkua, kärsijät vähissä kun taidan olla ainoa joka noita jatkuvasti ajoi. Ei pysty jummartamaan et puiston rakennus alkaa sillä et kaadetaan puut.



Tais olla 04022015 kun metsä alkoi kadota.

----------


## mutanaama

Siinä käy varmasti niin, että alkaa vituttamaan metsän katoaminen sen verran paljon, ettei siellä sitten enää huvita ajellakaan, tulee vaan pahalle mielelle. Tänään oli taas syväojan polut nopeessa kunnossa, kumpa mäkin joskus. Mutta sitten noi lumikelkan jäljet :No huh!: . Suoraa läskipyörän kantavaa baanaa silmänkantamattomiin, missä on päällä sellainen reilu tuuman paksuinen rapea kerros, joka syö vauhdin pois. Alamäki missä yleensä pääsee neljääkymppiä, jos vähän jarruttelee, ei tänään menny polkemallakaan kovin nopeasti. Noh säästypä jarrut ja kävi hyvin treenistä. Toisella ajolla oli jo ihan eri meininki, mutta mä olin jo siinä vaiheessa ajanu jalkani alta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^Minäkään en tajua miksi tuhotaan ensin kiva metsikkö puiston tieltä.  Voihan jotain pahempia ryteiköitä vähän siistiä jos haluaa mutta luulis että riittäis jos tehtäis vaan joku kulkutie ja vaikka valaistus.  Polkujen takiahan niissä paikoissa pitkälti ollaan.  Keinotekoiset puistot nurtseineen ei vedä sinne muuta kun nuorison vetämään pussikaljaa.  Taitaa suunnittelijat istua toimistoissaan kaukana todellisuudesta.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei siihen muuta syytä voi olla. Tuo katoava metsä oli valmis puisto, kun taas lähempänä kehä kolmosta olisi ollut joutava ryteikkö, jonka olisi voinut tehdä lumenvastaanottopaikaksi kenenkään nurisematta, Nyt siitä tehdään joku vitun tuulensuunpuisto vuonna miljoona, kun siihen ei ole varaa.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Ei pysty jummartamaan et puiston rakennus alkaa sillä et kaadetaan puut.
> ....
> Tais olla 04022015 kun metsä alkoi kadota.



Tää on malliesimerkki siitä että  aluearkkitehti [nimipoistettu] ei asu alueella jonka käyttöä hän suunnittelee. Samalla hän todistaa ei ymmärtävänsä metsän virkistyskäytöstä yhtään mtn. Metsän virkistyskäyttöähän ei yhtään haittaa se, että viedään metsä pois noin 20m syvältä kaivaen....  Jostain kumman syystä kyseinen virkamies ei uskalla tulla täyttämään virkavelvollisuuttaan ja kohtaamaan alueen asukkaita esim. kaavaillan muodossa.   
Vantaa taitaa sittenkin olla verbi

----------


## zipo

Mä epäilen aina salaliittoteoriaa,Money talks.Rahaa liikkuu taskusta toiseen pöydänalla.
Vrkamies-urakoitsijat-suunnitelijat-materiaalikauppa.Todellista projektitarvetta ei ole mutta tehdään sellanen.Hei me kehitetään ympäristöä ja liikevaihtoa.
Btw.Voiksä järkkää meidän mökille soraa,salaoja jne.Mä kato pidän sitten huolen lautakunnan hyväksymisistä,joo joo  paprut tulee 100% kondikseen.


Tänään rullailin kotipoluilla, toisaalta umpilumipolkujen jälkeen kivaa mutta jos tollasta kansallispuistojen kivituhkabaanaan verrattavaa alustaa pitäisi vuoden ympäri ajella,
vaihtaisin harrastusta.

----------


## PMT

Vantaahan on pitkään harrastanut eroosiota  hakkaamalla metsän poi ja kalliot jauhetaan tappajasepeliksi, liittyisin heti vihreisiin jos ne rupeai estämään kallioiden tuhoamisen ja metsien kaadon  näiltä meidän asuma alueilta, suunnittelijat eivät ilmeisesti ole koulussa oppineet mikä virka puilla on ilman pujhtauteen.

----------


## Shimaani

Juubajuuu,
Uantaan viherien johtokuntaa asuu tuossa jänes Marco1:n naapurissa eikä sekään pysty noille *piip* kaavoitusveljeskunnan jäneksille mtn. Melkein tekis mieli [nips]                                          ..........                                        .                            .                       [/nips]
Aika hankalaa on Uantaan väittää olevansa vihreitten arvojen aisalla...

----------


## marco1

En oo ihan varma että riittääkö älli salaliittoiluun vaan olisko vaan ihan perinteistä piittaamattomuutta ja hölmöilyä? 
Jotenkin ikävää että nykykäytännön mukaan virkistysalue = tasaiseksi jyrätty kenttä jossa valikoima viranomaisten hyväksymiä leikkivälineitä.

->S
Mistäs sen kaavan näkis, jonkun vanhan mukaan se klv menee alikulusta tuota pellonlaitaa melko suoraan pohjoisesta etelään?

----------


## sixsixone

Ke illalle jossain jotain ajelua?

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla menee hiukan hektiseksi, mutta ehtisin syväojalle polkemaan polkusia vaikka kello 18:00, olis tarkotus saunoa kanssa, niin ei hirveen myöhäänkään jaksais.

----------


## sixsixone

18 ok. Mulle kävis kans kevyt/lyhyt pollan tuuletuslenkki kun yö unet jäänyt vähiin työkiireiden takia. Otan rataksen messiin. 

Mulla alkanut ranteet keljuilemaan kun vaihdoin jäykän keulan läskiin. Ylä femmasta tarttu mukaan Bontraagerin evoke ergotupit niin täytyy kokeilla olisko niistä apua.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna Nuukselan Kattila klåkkan 10

----------


## PaH

> Huomenna Nuukselan Kattila klåkkan 10



Jou.

----------


## mutanaama

Kylä mulla on huano kunto- tai sitten noi on vaan niin kovia..

----------


## Shimaani

> Kävin tänään katoavassa metsässä tirauttamassa pari kyyneltä kadonneiden polkujen vuoksi. Mun työmatkapolun alku näytti ainakin täysin tuhoutuneen. Vai pääseekö siitä Tulkintien alikulusta vielä jotenkin metsään?



Puksua ulkoilutin ja totesin että jo vain pääsee, siinä on pätkä vanhaa metsäpolkua ennen sähkölinjaa ja siitä eteenpäin polut on ennallaan.  Muunsin sen kolmesta rungosta rakennetun okserin semmottiseksi että siitä pääsee ajamalla yli.  Melkoinen kuumaisema siinä Tulkintien laidassa, sniif...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^mäkin siellä kantojen seassa tänään seikkailin, aidan vieruskin on ajettavassa kunnossa. Tänäänhän pääsi oikestaan mistä vaan hankia pitkin!

----------


## PaH

> Kylä mulla on huano kunto- ...



Höpöjä. Tossakaan alamäjessä ei hengästyttäny yhtään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutiksen takana oli helppo ajaa kun sai peesi apua, ajoitko vielä satkun täyteen?

----------


## PaH

^ olin parkkiksella hiukan kolmen jälkeen, en oo ynnänny tunteja. 51,2 km näytti karmiini.

----------


## Marsusram

Upea ulkoilupäivä, vaikka aamupuoli tulikin keräiltyä energiaa ja kamppeita. Ajelin iltapäivällä (ja välillä tunkkasin) maisemia katsomaan. Polkemistekniikkaa sai useasti harjoitella kun läskikammet ei mahtuneet kapeassa spoorissa pyörimään. Hankikanto oli vain paikoin riittävä.

----------


## marco1

Hieno päivä kyllä. Sopiva määrä vaikeaa elämää ladulla ja polulla niin tietää ulkoilleensa. 

Hero -osastolle ei ole enää asiaa mutta pikkuhiljaa kohti parempaa elämää.

----------


## ellmeri

Latu ja polku lehessä jätkät möllöttää kuwassa.

----------


## zipo

Reflector,Ilse Holm joka kuvailee GFD:t
Ei tule läpyskää mutta 1 kpl linkkejä avasin.

----------


## mutanaama

Kuka, joku meistä vai?

----------


## zipo

Paperiversiossa saataa olla enemmän.http://www.suomenlatu.fi/uutiset/ulk...3%B6r%C3%A4ily

----------


## mutanaama

Katos, onkos siinä Bässi ja Shimu?

----------


## zipo

Perusvärit. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, ja olinhan siinä näemmä mäkin mukana  :Hymy:  Huomenna klaken kierros meiltä kello 10:00 päivällä.

----------


## kmw

^ jepjep. Se yks Hikikikiältä tulee kans

----------


## Shimaani

Tv banjolaaksossa on yhtä hyvä hankikanto ku meillä - rekku oli ihan pähkinöinä ku paksuteltiin tunnin aamulenkki pitkin peltoja.  Kasjuu, me oltiin kuulemma helsingin keskuspuistossa noissa kuvissa....  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Oli siellä, hetkittäin aika ihq

----------


## kmw

Mutis leijuu aavemaisen kevyesti hangella, mut mun perä painaa niin uitusti että vain muutamassa paikassa pysyin pinnalla.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä olen niin kovin hoikka ja hento. Tai sitten sun nate rouhiin pinnan rikki

----------


## mutanaama

Tuossa vähän pätkää

----------


## Shimaani

Helmimenoa!   Aamuviideltä tais olla kauden viimeinen hannkikantohaukkulenkki - vaikka paineet oli miniminissäään niin silti oli pellonreunoilla kelluttamisen rajoilla.  Hyvin tarkeni  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Juu,
ei olluna hannkikantoa enää aamusella.  Onneks pelloilla on niitä semmosia leveitä polkuja joissa on tuplaurat reunoilla...

----------


## PaH

Nuukselan polut *erseestä, vaihteeks. Vaihtoehtoina märkä vesijää tai pohjaan asti upottava lumi. Semmonen joka kantaa metrin ja upottaa seuraavan.
Jäillä olis kyllä ajellu, mut persikka kastu. Tissiposkena lopetin kun kolmaskin hanskapari oli läpimärkä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Saako vähän kysyä että missäpäin tuommoiset maastot sijaitsee?  

Satulatolppana näyttää olevan joku vähemmän rynkytyksiä välittävä malli, varmaan mukava?

----------


## kmw

Tänään VPCX http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...41#post2333241
rata lienee Kikkakallioiden suunnalla. Mää aattelin mennä + ajelen jtkn muutakin. Enivan?

----------


## PaH

> Saako vähän kysyä että missäpäin tuommoiset maastot sijaitsee?  
> 
> Satulatolppana näyttää olevan joku vähemmän rynkytyksiä välittävä malli, varmaan mukava?



Vähän saa. Nuuksela on nuuksio/noux ja eilinen pyörintä oli viisiössä Kattila- Haukkalampi- Siikaranta- Veikkola- Tervalampi.

Tolppa on thudbuster LT, elastomeerit on jäykästä päästä eli 7+9. Myötää mun alla ehken 30mm max, mikä on just jees.
USE:n joustotolpat on keveempiä, mut niisson kittumainen rebound.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^ Ei ollut ihan pieni lenkki.  Onx tuolla jotain ulkoiluteitä ja vast. vai koostuuko ajelut metsäpoluista ym karttoihin merkkaamattomista reiteistä ym ajokelpoisista paikoista jotka pitää vaan tuntea?

Ps katselin vähän nettiä ja "nuuksio ulkoilureitit" löytyy jopa ihan fillarin kuvalla varustettuja teitä.  Ilmeisesti ne on ollut käytössä?  Varmasti mukavia ajettavia.

----------


## marco1

Mjaha no niin. Tänään ei pääse tarkistamaan tilannetta kun minut mukiloitiin Länsi-Pasilassa mutta onkos noihin lähimetsiin asiaa oldschool-no fat-maastureilla? Huomenna sitten tarkistettava tilanne ihan itse.


Suksiminen kiinnostanut pyöräilyä enemmän tänä keväänä mutta kelit meni rikki ja ei ehdi/raski mennä pohjoiseen joka vkl.

----------


## PaH

> ... minut mukiloitiin Länsi-Pasilassa mutta onkos noihin lähimetsiin asiaa oldschool-no fat-maastureilla?



ihan samalla lailla pärjää nakkikumeilla kun fätillä, testattu sekä 26" että 29" 
ja se disclaimeri on et vaan tälpuoljokke testattu

----------


## mutanaama

Täällä olis pärjanny tänään hetkittäin, hetkittäin ei. Nyt menee taas pakkasen puolelle, joten uskon luulevani, että lauantain banjoajelulla pärjää vielä paremmin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Helmikuu on lähes lusittu. Huolimatta paskasta kelistä ja pikaflunssasta näyttää vaaka 78,5 kg eli alas tultiin taas. Maaliskuussa ruuvataan kuntoiluruuvia piiru lisää niin 31.3. pitäisi vaa'an näyttää liki 76 kg, josta ei enää koskaan nousta ylöspäin mikäli terveyttä riittää. Kerran olen alkomahoolia nauttinut kuluvan vuoden aikana, eikä nykyään tee edes mieli lenkkiolutta ,vaikka kaapissa on hyviä makustelu oluita, joissa päiväykset tulee kohta vastaan. Mä oon vissiin kipeä.

----------


## mutanaama

Nelisen tuntia banjo soi seitsemän samurain voimin- kilsoja tuli huimat 15, kahden bussipysäkin välisellä alueella  :Hymy: 
Mikähän mahtoi olla syynä että sitä aikaa paloi noin paljon? Kapulle kiitos kuvasta

----------


## Shimaani

Juuu,taas mentiin kuin känniset hanuristit - otsa kurtussa...
Aiheeseen sopivaa poppenpollia tarjuilee laulu- ja soitinyhtye Kalske:




Muoksistamio: Nythänmää vasta hokasin - eilinen oli eka lenkki teippaamattomalla eturaajalla syyskuun jälkeen.  Kesti mokoma koko lenkin, wooo-hoooo!

----------


## Bässi

Kyllähän siinä saattaa aikaa palaa, kun näyttää olevan jalat kuin liimattuna kiinni lumessa. Hauska kuva

----------


## Shimaani

Olisko porukasta kukaan lähössä käymään tänään illansuussa kaffilla hyvän asian puolesta?

Meillä olis omakin lehmä ojassa  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Tuli luvattuu Petikkoon 18.32 leikkimään vesi ja kuraleikkejä.

----------


## Marika

Moikka! Ja kiitos mahdollisuudesta testata fatbikeä tositoimissa!! Testaan yleensä vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun on rahaa hommata, jos innostuu...Nyt ei valitettavasti ole, kun uusi fillari juuri rakennusvaiheessa. Jos vaikka messuilla nyt pieni alkutestaus sisätiloissa..
Joskus oli puhetta, että teillä olisi kiinnostusta ajella vaihteeksi Espoon kallioillakin. Kunhan maastot hieman enemmän tästä kuivahtavat, niin voin lähteä oppaaksi, jos haluatte. Tarvitsen vain kyydin pelipaikoille ja "hitusen" lisää kuntoa :Hymy:  Eli ei ihan vielä. 
En minä oikeastaan mikään Klubin puuhatäti ole, täti vaan ja koitan lähinnä saada itselleni ajoseuraa, kun yksin ei ole yhtä hauskaa ajella :Hymy:  Mutta ajelemisiin, kunhan laihemmatkin renkaat pysyvät pystyssä!! Tänä keväänä toiv. ennätysaikaisin! Jos joku teistä on klubilainen, niin kohta saattaa olla eka hieman pidempi kallioajelu tarjolla! Ja klubilaiseksi kannattaa liittyä ihan vaan senkin takia, että pääsisi mukaan Tukholmaan, jossa ne aivan parhaat apajat odottavat toukokuun puolessa välissä! Maaliskuu aikaa ilmoittautua matkaamme! Palstalta löytyy tietoa (Tofkholm)...

----------


## Bässi

Itseasiassa just viime viikolla harkitsin klubiin liittymistä, mutta se unohtu.
josko sitä nyt kerkeis tutkia nettisivuja...

edit.. Legendaariseksi kutsutulla Tukholman reissulla nähdään.

----------


## Shimaani

Tufkholma kiinnostais mut ei mun kunto siihen riitä.

----------


## mutanaama

Ai että Marikalle lisää kuntoa  :Vink: , eihän sitä tahdo perässä pysyä nytkään.

----------


## slow

Sama vika kuin Shimulla. Paitsi huonompi kunto..

Jotenkin rivien välistä ymmärsin että vedetään Tahko kolmena päivänä peräkkäin. Paitsi että oikeasti ajetaan pidempään.

----------


## Shimaani

Vanha häntäpään valvojan hajatelma - perässä kyllä pysyy mutta välimatka vaihtelee.

----------


## Bässi

Ai jaha, mihin mä oon oikein itteni tunkkaamassa? 
Mut jos ajaa Tahkoa tosi hitaasti, niin tää menee sitten nopeemmin. Kai

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajattelin liittyä ens vuonna klubiin jotta pääsis mukaan tokholmaan tänä vuonna ei oo aikaa tai rahaa.

----------


## Marika

On kyllä Tukholman reissu kaukana Tahkosta!!! 3 pitkää päivää huippupolkuja ja kallioita, parasta mitä voi olla! Ja tänä vuonnakin sinne tulee ainakin yksi hitaampi ryhmä, ja muutenkin retkimeininkiä. Eli mukaan vaan, jos olet jäsen!!Kuntoa ehtii vielä kohottaa, toivottavasti :Vink:  Sivuilla paljon kuvia, videoita ym. ed. reissuista. Mun mielestä parasta, mitä on tässä lajissa.

----------


## Kapu

Tahkosta ei oo kokemusta, mutta Tofkholm on ihan jees. Eikä siä kai oo koskaan ketään mettään jätetty? Rusetti-Jussikin talutettiin viime kesänä ihan satamaan asti...

----------


## ellmeri

Kyllä tofkholm on ajamisen parhautta,hienoa metsää,uskomattomia kallioita hienoja järvia ja rantoja.

Plussana hyvä seura,hyvät ruokailut päivällä ja tauot,perinteiset sushit ja illalliset,vaikka ei ajaisikaan niin illalliset yhtä juhlaa.

Juu ja  ajaminenkin ihan kiwaa.

----------


## mckollaa

Jokos kivikko / hallainvuori linjalla on ajettavaa?

----------


## JKK

> Jokos kivikko / hallainvuori linjalla on ajettavaa?



Muuta en kivikosta tiedä kuin sen, että hiihtoladuksi lanattu tie on paikoittain jäässä (nastat jalassa juoksin), polut oli ihan jäässä. Tämä siis eilinen aamupäivä. Onkin suunnilleen ainoa paikka missä vielä nastoilla on (juostessa) käyttöä.

----------


## jh.nerve

Moikka!

Olen muuttanut hiljattain töitten perässä Vantaan Kivistöön. Missä tässä seudulla olis hyvät maastot mitä voisi alkaa koluamaan, jahka lumet vähän sulaa metsistä.?

Kiitos jo etukäteen!  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Pohjoisessa syväoja, Luoteessa klaukkala, lännessä petikko ja askisto. Etelässä ylästö ja siitä lähtee reitit keskuspuistoon.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Lähimpiä löytyy vanhan moottoriradan länsi-ja eteläpuolelta josta pääsee helposti Petikon suuntaan ja Hoorekkiin jossa on vanha hiekkamonttu ja aika paljon polkuja. Moottoriradan aluekin oli ihan kivaa ajeltavaa mutta se alkaa jo olla työmaa-aluetta. Kivistön pohjoispuolella on pienet polun pätkät Linnan kartanon maastoissa.

----------


## slow

Komppaus Mutiksen ja Kottenbergin infolle. 

Pitkäkosken majalta saa kahvia ja munkkeja. Tässä ketjussa huutelemalla löytää ajoseuraa.

----------


## jh.nerve

Kiitos paljon!  :Hymy:  Joo pitää alkaa seurailemaan että koska jotain yhteislenkkiä järjestetään. Ja toki muutenkin jos joltain lenkkiseuraa puuttuu. Kiva se on ainakin aluksi ajella porukassa, eikä palloilla epätietoisena siellä sun täällä..

----------


## HeikkiO

Sedät auttakee:
Mondrakerin takakeulan (Zero Suspensionin) kuusiokoloruuvesta on kuulemma osa vasenkätisiä kierteitä. Mitkä?
Pitäisi yrittää vaihtaa laakerit. :-)

t. Hekki

----------


## PMT

Ei oo vasenkätisiä vaan kaikki on oikeakätisiä ja ruuvissa pn kuusiokolo molemmissa päissä eli se ulkopuolella oleva soikeapalanen on mutteriosa jos ongelmia niin kuin mulla oli ekallakerralla niin nyt ainakin tiedän mitenkä aukeaa ja saa vaihdettua laakerit.

----------


## HeikkiO

Kiitos, kaikki kuusiokolot aukesi jo paitsi yksi. Toinen alalinkun kuusiokoloista jotka avataan rungon "sisäpuolelta". Sitä joutuu varmaan vähän lämmittämään.

----------


## Shimaani

Sit sillai varovasti ettei kumi käryä

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään olis huonoa seuraa tarjolla syväojalla. Lähtö meiltä kello 17:00, ajoa pari tuntia.

----------


## sixsixone

Kelpais mutta kuumeessa niin ei pääse.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei pysty, duunissa.

----------


## marco1

Yrittäjät hmpfh. Tuohonkin pitää keksiä joku vero tai sakko että käydään toisten virka-aikana lenkillä. Mielipahan aiheuttamisvero nyt alkuun ainakin?  :Leveä hymy: 

Pitäis muuten vaihteeksi varata aika lihatiskille mutta taidan jättää sen 6vko saikun syksyn kurakeleille ja nautiskelen ajohommista sinne asti. :nokkela_hymiö:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kevät näyttää mukavasti tulevan ja aurinko paistaa, kun akkunasta ulos katsoo. Sen verran kuivan kelin miehelle on ollut surkeat ajokelit, niin maastossa kuin maantiellä, etten ole toviin pyörällä ajanut, vaan ainoastaan lenkkitossujen pohjia kuluttanut. Tänä iltana ajattelin kuitenkin mennä pariksi tunniksi klv:ää  sahaamaan takajäykällä ja kai sitä voisi lähimetsässä käydä toteamassa polkujen tilan. Kohta eli muutaman viikon sisällä varmaan voisi korkata maatiekauden vai mitä ne muutamat setämiehet, jotka eivät valkoista viivaa pelkää.


Jos jotakin 175-178 / haarus 79-83 mittaista kiinnostaa muovinen kippurasarvi tai on polttava tarve klassikko Turner 5 Spot rungolle, niin Torilla on sellaista allekirjoittaneelta tarjolla mielestäni hyvinkin kohtuulliseen hintaan.

----------


## marco1

^Mitäs muovisen kippuran tilalle, parempi muovinen vaiko teräääästä? Fat only?
Kippurana taidan pitää tuon 2002 ostetun CAAD4:sen toistaiseksi, retroilun vuoksi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kaverin autotallissa majailee mua varten oikea setämiehen unelma eli rennon letkeällä ajoasennolla varustettu Rotkon Endurace . Sitä en tiedä onko se parempi kuin tuo race henkinen Felt, mutta on ainakin erilainen. 
Tänä vuonna siirryn Rotkon omalla rahalla maksavien tiimiin lähes kokonaan. Voip olla, että Fattykin on kohta kaupan edukkaasti, mutta se on kyllä sulle tuo 16" liian pieni.

----------


## marco1

> Kaverin autotallissa majailee mua varten oikea setämiehen unelma eli rennon letkeällä ajoasennolla varustettu Rotkon Endurace . Sitä en tiedä onko se parempi kuin tuo race henkinen Felt, mutta on ainakin erilainen.



Vaihtelu virkistää. Kai sitä voisi kokeilla vaikka sitä Ritcheyn terässettiä jos tulee joskus sopivalla hinnalla vastaan. Ranskalaiset muovipyörät myös houkuttaisi mutta josko tuo pimeä puoli ei ihan niin paljoa houkuta.





> Tänä vuonna siirryn Rotkon omalla rahalla maksavien tiimiin lähes kokonaan. Voip olla, että Fattykin on kohta kaupan edukkaasti, mutta se on kyllä sulle tuo 16" liian pieni.



Tämä kohta vaatisi Kummelin sponsorointivideon!

----------


## marco1

Kattos pakanaa, tämä aihehan valuu jo todella alas.

Ajohommia pikkuhiljaa lämmitellyt ja musta orhikin saa voimansiirtopäivityksen lähipäivinä. Samalla tuli ostettua väärän kokoisia vaatteita internjetistä, onkos meillä jäsentä joka tarvis Mavicin vedenpitävät 3/4 shortsit (pohjalaasittain verenpitävät) ja vyötäröä olis vähintään 36"? Eli mulle isot jos niinkun mittaa ajattelee.
Enempi ajohommia sitten viimeistään pässiäisen jälkeen kun pitää kait treenata että pysyy treenaamattomien mukana lenkillä. Ja oli vielä eilen paikoitellen yllätysjäistä.

----------


## Shimaani

Juu, ei tonne poluille kannata mennä ennen kuin pohjat kuivuu. Nyt sinne saa nakkikumeilla helposti p1run pahat urat aikaan...

----------


## kmw

Pitäiskö sit semmosella leveärenkaisella? Lämmöt on huomenna nollan tuntumassa ja pohjoistuulta 7m/sek joten Piantsi pysyy tallissa. Olisko puoliltapäivin joku johonkin lähöllään? Semmosta kevyttä ja nättiä settiä mielellään.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei osaa viä sanoo.  Ainoa aamu viikossa kun saa nukkua pitkään jtn en *piip* meinaa herää ennen ku siltä tuntuu.   :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntai aamuna vois ajaa jollain häristimellä metsässä, pienessä perverssissä mielessä kävi ajatus ajaa aidalle ja takas kapearenkaisella krossarilla metsää pitkin.

----------


## Shimaani

Sunnuntaina aamusta hakumettään.....

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Lähtisin mielellään mukaan sunnuntai lenkille jos jostain munkkikosken nurkilta on lähtö eikä sada, ennusteen mukaan su pitäis olla poutaa..

----------


## HC Andersen

Munkkikoskelta vois olla lähtö, vaikka kl. 10?

----------


## marco1

Rohkea ehkä sunnuntaille. Jos HennesKompis tulee krossarilla niin minä voin tulla retromaasturilla (vm. 2003).

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Munkkikoskelta vois olla lähtö, vaikka kl. 10?



Olisko 11 liian myöhään? Mulla on tytön treeniin vienti huki aamulla ja kotona takas 10.30

----------


## kmw

Su aamupäivälenkki kiinnostaa kyllä, mutta mulla tytön vienti aamupäivällä heppahommiin Silloin olen jo puolessa välissä Röykkään mennessä, joten aattelin käydä skouttaamassa paikkoja Sääksin ympäristössä ja Rauhalan suunnalla. Lunta on ihan varmasti vielä joten ehdottomasti vaihteet & leveimmät renkaat. Sitten kun oikeesti on kevät niin semmosilla kapeammilla rinkuloilla voisi hyvinkin lähteä tuonne hurvittelemaan. Käpylässä on iihanaa siloista neulaspolkua jossa oikeat ajomiehet voi ajaa vaarallisen lujjjaa. Hitaammin kun ajelee niin saa nauttia enempi, noinniiku imho. Palaan aiheeseen.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Eipäs ollutkaan aamutreenejä tulevana sunnuntaina eli mulle passaa mikä aika vaan!

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli kl. 10 munkkikoskella, kalusto vapaa, itte rääkkään itteeni 35mm kumeilla ja droppitanngolla.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onko tarkoitus kuitenkin metsässä mennä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu, metsässä mennään.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ok, messis!

----------


## petjala

Tää on sit vielä ankeempi, 33mm ja yksi nopeus...

Elekee naurako, en oikein osaa vielä  :Nolous:

----------


## Shimaani

^ Kapeanakkeroinen kinkula, mitvit? 8-)

----------


## petjala

Vähän äimistyin itsekin vouhauksesta.

----------


## kmw

^ semmonen isomman peukalon kuva.

----------


## HC Andersen

Käytiin Aidalla kääntymässä, aika nöyrää touhua tuo krossarilla maastoilu. Kiitos ajoseurasta kaikille!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Se on näköjään ihan sama mikä konkeli on alla kun on ajomies puikoissa! Mukavaa oli.

----------


## marco1

Ei niin nöyrää psyklokrossaria etteikö talven laiskotellut retromaasturikuski olisi joutunut nöyrtymään enempi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Osa sedistä näyttää  siirtyvän maastoajossa askeettisuuden puolelle. Ihanko vakioreittejä kippurasarvisella ja toinen vielä sinkulana ? Huh huh, musta ei olis moiseen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vakioreittejä, ylisuuria droppeja vältellen.

----------


## zipo

> Vähän äimistyin itsekin vouhauksesta.



Pari fiktiivistä lainapokkaria odottaa lähettiä.Mä en lue niitä enempää koska seuraukset ovat näemmä vakavia.
Ai PK:ta? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

VPCX-henkäys on puhkunut setälaumaan. Hyvähyvä.

Jos Kuntsari viittisi uskaltaa kokeilla väärällä pyörällä väärään paikkaan niin yllättyisi hän, veikkaan.

----------


## petjala

> Ai PK:ta?



Ehkä yks suurimmista harha-arvioista ikinä. Oli tänään PK-settiä kotoa Munkkikselle ja sit aikanaan takas. Se Munkkis-Munkkis -väli oli kyl jotain ihan muuta. Kaks kertaa meinas oikeesti lähtee taju. Tarvii hakee kirjat veks, muuten sun perään ei uskalla kukaan millään ;-)

----------


## marco1

Saattaa syyllinen olla yhtä lailla internetsin videot vaikka Ashtonin Martilta. Tai no lievästi sekaisinhan nuo hemmot on muutenkin. Peukku.

----------


## Shimaani

Pohjois Julästön maastopööräjä vastaantuli päiväkodin kohdalla kun Turbonuuskun kera kohti Hakumettää olin menemässä.  En kehdannu tööttää tai valoja vilkutella  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Tässä on suvi aikaa harjuutella ja syssyllä kun veepeeseeäksäily alkaa niin HC. ja Petjala viivalle. Mää tulen tekemään aaltoja.

----------


## zipo

> Ehkä yks suurimmista harha-arvioista ikinä.



Arvasin ettei se maantiekihnuttaminen maistu jos polkua on vieressä tarjolla.
Onko tietoa miksi B on hommanut 29 mcarbonit?
Ei kai Fat 29 vireeseen kärsimyksen lisäämiseksi?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Ehkä yks suurimmista harha-arvioista ikinä. Oli tänään PK-settiä kotoa Munkkikselle ja sit aikanaan takas. Se Munkkis-Munkkis -väli oli kyl jotain ihan muuta. Kaks kertaa meinas oikeesti lähtee taju. Tarvii hakee kirjat veks, muuten sun perään ei uskalla kukaan millään ;-)



Eli kun takana kuuluva railakas nauru vaihtuu puuskuttavaksi läähätykseksi pitää vähän hidastaa?

----------


## petjala

^^Ei tietoa B:n 29-jutuista, mut onhan se myöntäny olevansa kurjisteluun taipuvainen yms...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Pohjois Julästön maastopööräjä vastaantuli päiväkodin kohdalla kun Turbonuuskun kera kohti Hakumettää olin menemässä.  En kehdannu tööttää tai valoja vilkutella



Oliko punainen likainen nuttu päällä hällä?

----------


## Shimaani

Vielä pohjoisempana asustava, entinen naapurimmiäs oli kyseessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Myöhässä alusta asti joten ei tullut paljoa vilkuiltua eturenkaan ohi...

----------


## Shimaani

Juuuuu,
aikarauta oli paria minuuttia alle lähtöajan joten hää oli vissiin hiukan kiireessä.... Niinku määkin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tuo pyörätaituri M. Ashton teki kyllä kippuralla ihan mitä halusi, mutta minä en rohkene. Toista on näköjään noiden kahden nuoren setämiehen kanssa :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

*ärrinmurrin* Mullaki ois itteni kanssa tarpeeks vaikeeta, vaikkei kaikki hullua yllyttäiskään... 
Jannen yllä oleva arvio vauhdin haarukoimisesta on aika toimiva.

----------


## Bässi

> Arvasin ettei se maantiekihnuttaminen maistu jos polkua on vieressä tarjolla.
> Onko tietoa miksi B on hommanut 29 mcarbonit?
> Ei kai Fat 29 vireeseen kärsimyksen lisäämiseksi?



Petjala näytti sen pyörän, sillon 33mm täyttä rengasta. Sitte luin foorumin läpi tuubirenkaista, niin nyt tulee 35mm hiilarikehät johon liimaan tuubit. joku sopivan kierorunko ja stonga, ynnä kemppilukko napaan. 
Näillä eväillä nähään. Saattaa tulla enempi teknisiä pysähdyksiä kuin tänään.

----------


## petjala

:Leveä hymy:  Voivat olla alkuun myös ajoteknisiä. Eilisellä retkellä rengasrikkoja pierunkuorissa nolla, ei siis ihan huonosti. 

Mun omalle äipälle terkkuja, se päivitteli jo joskus parikymmentä vuota sitten harrastuksen löydyttyä: "Minkä takia nuin löylyllyömään sakkiin piti lyöttäytyä matkaan?!"
Eikä parane näköjään Bässiäkään jättää ajatuksineen yksin, kun se näkee jotain kummallista. Onko kukaan kuullu jostain Pandorasta? Joku pelottava laatikko siihen kai liitty...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Missä kunnossa petjalan koivet eilisen jäljiltä? Hatun noston arvoinen suoritus oli kyllä!

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Onko kukaan kuullu jostain Pandorasta?.



Mä oon, oli todella hemaiseva laulajaneito ruotsinmaalta parikymmentä vuotta sitten. Miten muuten mahtaa kestää kiekot maastoilua ? Maallikko kuvittelee, että 32 mm kumit ei paljon vannetta suojaa ja koko ajan on snakebite vaanimassa, kun  kivikossa ja juurakossa kippuralla pärräyttää partakarvat väristen.

----------


## kmw

Kumää Rostsekilla ja Strrräklerillä oon vääriin paikkoihin menny niin pauttia joka 3. lenkki menee ilman rengashommia. Aina etunen. Jos on vähän silmää, herkkä käsi ja hyvä tsägä niin no problemos. Multa puuttuu nuo kaikki. Mutkusitku hokasin että Strrggn keulaan menee 2" gumes (takana 42mm) niin vähän onni parani.

----------


## petjala

Kintut aika jees tällä hetkellä. Selkä ja ylipäätään koko yläkroppa hieman pieksetyn tuntuinen. Muttei mitenkään pahasti.
Ehkä jopa uudestaan...

----------


## HC Andersen

Pandora on ihq... Mä en oo kurjistimella sannu kertaakaan kumia tussuksi väärillä poluilla polkiessani, painetta rimpuloissa n. 3baaria.

----------


## Shimaani

Määkivissiin ajan jtnkn väärin ku ei poluilla oo naruKnardit tai kaposemmatkaan tussahdellut.  Ehkä ne kaik' oolykkat on varattu veli kmw:lle?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

Taisin unohtaa sen ettei lyhytjoustolla ajeta niin paljon satulasta kuin kiikkutuolilla - välillä on pitänyt käydä tarkistamassa että satula tosiaan on vielä pyörässä kiinni eikä mun hanurissa vaikka se vielä siellä tuntuu..

----------


## kmw

Karma on mikä on. Siinä ei rimpuilu ja/tai vinkuminen auta.

----------


## Shimaani

Karma on siis niinku  Unlucky Alf:illa

----------


## Bässi

Nii mä sain tokan kumin tussuks aktiiviuran aikana, halo nanukkiin tuli 3x5mm reikä, ajovirhe, tiä sitten antaako tuo kumi anteeks vähemmän vai mitä. Emmä oikeesti edes vielä tiä mihkä mcarbonit tulee 😁

----------


## mutanaama

Enkä mä koska ne tulee ..ttu.  :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Ei huolta jos on kuljetusalan ammattilaiset asialla.

----------


## Bässi

> Enkä mä koska ne tulee ..ttu.



Silläpä ei ole väliä, jos ens vuoden kesäks vaikka.

mitä vulkanointi ainetta porukka käyttää paikatessa isompia reikiä, kun mun hyvä aine on muuttunu tiiliskiveks ja saatavuus on tosi heikko.

----------


## mutanaama

tip top sc 2000, tolla on tullut sukelluskamppeita liimattua jo vuosia

----------


## marco1

Mikäs yleiseturenkaaksi märkään maastoon, vaihteeksi joku muu kuin Maxxis? 26" reliikkikoko. Ibex, ErikoisTeurastaja tai joku muu?

Ja tässä kun sais aikaiseksi niin sitä takakiekkoa?

----------


## mutanaama

Juu löytyy hopella ja 440:llä 832  tjsp

----------


## kyprok

> Mikäs yleiseturenkaaksi märkään maastoon, vaihteeksi joku muu kuin Maxxis? 26" reliikkikoko. Ibex, ErikoisTeurastaja tai joku muu?



nopeasti googlattuna täällä olisi jotain vaihtoehtoja: http://www.mbr.co.uk/products/tyres/...e-tyres-323130

Oma shortlist eturenkaaksi olisi varmaan jotain tällaista:

- Maxxis High Roller II 3C Exo (Oma lempirengas kun vielä 2 vuotta sitten täpärillä ajelin. kuiva-kostea-märkä yleisrenkaana hyvä. Toimii myös takana 3C tai 60a seoksillä)
- WTB Vigilante
- Onza Ibex 
- Bontrager XR4 Team Issue
- Uusi Nobby Nic Trailstar?
- Specialized Butcher, vähän kuin minion mutta näyttäisi kuvioltaan pysyvän märällä paremmin auki

Yleisrenkaaksi valitsisin eteen ja taakse High Roller II. Eteen 3C exo, taakse 60A Exo.

Varmaan kannattaa huikata PaH:lle joka varmaan antaa parempia vaihtoehtoja. Eikö se oo testannut kaikki mahdolliset merkit ja mallit?

----------


## marco1

Duck google  :Hymy: 
Käyttökokemukset lähimetsistä kiinnostaa eikä ulkomaanelävien jorinat.  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

Onniwannin Apina on melkoisen mahtava eturengas märemmälle ja kuivemmallekin. Jonsei nyt kisakiitämistä harrasta. 
Trailextreme-seos on tahmean pitävää. Vaikka ulkomailtahan tuo pitää tilata.. 

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOCM2...key-26x24-tyre

----------


## mutanaama

Hah, se olikin suomen posti ken ei ilmottanut tavaran saapumisesta ja toisaalta kiinalaiset unohti kertoa, että paketit on oikeesti lähtenyt maailmalle.

----------


## Shimaani

TsankiMankia löytyy ihan Vyöhykkeeltäkin™

----------


## marco1

Chunky Monkey on, Bontyn XR4 Team Issue on, How Rollereita vanhoja ollut, Nobbyja ei tuu vaikka ne olis uudelleen nimettyjä MuddyMaryja nykyisin ja ohan tuolla muutama muukin varastossa oleva rengas vielä mainitsematta. Wtb:stä ei minulla taida olla kokemuksia ainakaan viime 8v ajalta niin jotain sellaista vois kokeilla.

----------


## Shimaani

Löytyy joku wtb:n wiedwuuf ja Kendan nevegaalia ja ..... oliskohan tuo kirpparin paikka?

----------


## kyprok

Chunkymonkeyn tosiaan unohdin. Weirwolf oli edellellisessä iteraatiossa kuulemma hyvä rengas, mutta tukkeutuu mudassa. Uusi High roller on parempi ku vanha. nevegal on omasta mielestä kaamea rengas. Rullaa huonosti ja pito on on/off. Tosin Kendan DTC seos on hyvä. Nevegal X Pro? Tosin ainakin vanhojen Nevegalien kyljet oli paperia.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä olen tuossa niin kovin oldskuul, fat albert tai ikon. Muita ei tuu.

----------


## Bässi

Haluisin kokeilla geax/vittoria goma pitäs olla reilun kokoinen läski ja rouhee.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Duck google 
> Käyttökokemukset lähimetsistä kiinnostaa eikä ulkomaanelävien jorinat.



3C Ardent 2.4
Minion DHF 2.3

----------


## kyprok

> 3C Ardent 2.4
> Minion DHF 2.3



Ardent toimii kuulemma märällä yllättävänkin hyvin. Omaan makuun DHF Minion hyvä kuivan / kostean kelin kumi mutta kun on märkää niin se on aika nopsaan tukossa ja vaatii paljon vauhtia avautuakseen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Maaliskuusta tuli pannukakku tuon painonpudotusprojektin kanssa, vaaka näytti aamulla 78 kg. Noh, huhtikuussa uutta matoa koukkuun ja ajatus kirkkaana, niin kyllä se muutama kilo vielä lähtee. Se tässä kyllä kyrsii, kun perjantaina viritin uuden maantie Rotkon ajokuntoon ja hain sen kotiin evakosta, päässä ajatus maantiekauden avauksesta niin pukkasi tämä takatalvi päälle.  No jos läskiin laittaisi suvikumit ja kävisi kasomassa lähimetsän kunnon.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ardent toimii kuulemma märällä yllättävänkin hyvin. Omaan makuun DHF Minion hyvä kuivan / kostean kelin kumi mutta kun on märkää niin se on aika nopsaan tukossa ja vaatii paljon vauhtia avautuakseen.



Itsehän olen ajanut vähät lenkit ardent+ikon takana eikä oikeestaan ole edes vituttanut tuo Ikon takana, minkä on hämmentävää.

----------


## kyprok

> Itsehän olen ajanut vähät lenkit ardent+ikon takana eikä oikeestaan ole edes vituttanut tuo Ikon takana, minkä on hämmentävää.



Juu, tunnen yhden kuskin joka ajoi märät kelit Muddy Mary -kumeilla, mutta kokeiltuaan Ardentteja ei enää nähnyt tarpeelliseksi enää palata mutamareihin. Ilmeisen hyvä yleisrengas.

----------


## marco1

Petjalan viime viikonlopun tunnustuksien jälkeen kävin paikallisen Twilight Zonen kimppuun ja tein vähän inventaatiota. 23 uutta vaihdevaijeria mutta ei yhtään jarrupalaa 3/5 pyöristä... Vastaantulleista helminä ehkä 7v vaihtajarissoja pussillinen (jonkun kaupan loppuunmyynnistä), yksi jousi+neg jousi 80mm Marzoosiin ja 5kpl pumppukiinnikkeitä juomapullotelineisiin...
Vielä löytyy pari mysteerilaatikkoa  :Hymy: 

HC:lle se ketjunohjuri on tämmöinen: Deda Dog Fang

----------


## HC Andersen

Milläs vihreellä Strutsilla Pahis ajeli tänään Ollaksentiellä siinä kl.11.10?

----------


## marco1

SC Pornson?

Tai joku semmoinen, en kuullut viime viikonloppuna kunnolla (syynä tapissa ollut syke.. )

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onkos sedistä ja setien kavereista kukaan lähdössä Korso 96 MTB maratonille, siel olis ihan fatbike luokkakin :Hymy:  

kiinostais mennä mutta ikinä en ole fillarikisoissa ollu enkä ajanu 64km putkeen...

----------


## mutanaama

Kyllä sä sen jaksat, mulla on ajot jääny niin vähälle, etten taida jaksaa lähteä minnekään. Mutta Sairasen Antti taitaa olla menossa. 
Nyt en muista korson reittiä, mutta olikos se niin, että siellä oli melkoisesti siirtymiä??

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mikäs mutiksella kun ei ajamaan ole kerenny? Nyt on kyllä melko märkää metässä niin en ole ihan hirveästi itekkään siellä rypenyt.

Tuosta reitistä ei mitään hajua, olihan siitä joku kuva tapahtuman sivuilla mutta niin pieni ettei siitä mitään selvää saanut.

----------


## kmw

Mieluummin Setälauma voisi tehdä täsmäiskun Korsoon/Mätikselle ilman mtn kisailua, noinniinku imho. Olimmää kilpailussa paikalla viime vuonna ja ehkäpä nytkin. Tekemässä aaltoja reitin varrella  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

En tiiä, jokin siinä kisaamisessa vaan kiehtoo. Tässä olis kyllä päätavoitteena päästä ajamalla maaliin ja toisaalta kun on joku tavoite niin motivoi ajamaan enemmän.

----------


## Kärrä

> Mieluummin Setälauma voisi tehdä täsmäiskun Korsoon/Mätikselle ilman mtn kisailua, noinniinku imho. Olimmää kilpailussa paikalla viime vuonna ja ehkäpä nytkin. Tekemässä aaltoja reitin varrella



Mätiksellä kun tulee lähinnä pyörittyä, niin ehdottaisin, että odotatte pienen hetken, keleistä riippuen.
Siellä on kaadettu puita aika reilusti ja koneiden jäljiltä tuntuu mutaakin riittävän.
Toki alue on isohko, nopeasti kuivuvaa maastoa ja ajettavaakin pätkää löytyy  :Hymy: 
Tuossa itselle vaikea (mahdoton?), setämiehille helppo spotti (Z näytti mallia):
Kuvan alareunasta ylöspäin ja "railosta" ylös (klikkaamalla isoksi)

----------


## Shimaani

Täsmäiskulle jyrkkä ehkä.  Repulliset voimajuomaa ja makkuria mukaan, säävarauksella.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mikäs mutiksella kun ei ajamaan ole kerenny? Nyt on kyllä melko märkää metässä niin en ole ihan hirveästi itekkään siellä rypenyt.
> 
> Tuosta reitistä ei mitään hajua, olihan siitä joku kuva tapahtuman sivuilla mutta niin pieni ettei siitä mitään selvää saanut.



Oon mä nyt ajamaankin päässy, mutta jotenkin ollu mukavampaa vain cruisailla mukavuusalueen alapuolella, ettei vaan tulis hiki tai sattuis mitään  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

> Täsmäiskulle jyrkkä ehkä.  Repulliset voimajuomaa ja makkuria mukaan, säävarauksella.



Pitää varmaan mun käydä tiedustelemassa joku suojaisa maastonkohta, ettei kannustuksesta voipuneet jää säiden ja susien armoille tai kisaajien alle. Syslorossilla siellä lauantaina sekoilin, nyt ois vapaapäiväkin, mutta kaamee räkätauti. Äh.

----------


## kmw

Neuvokaas vähän. Mää joskus hurvittelin korsolaisten väsäämää MTB-paanaa (ihan helvatan hauska) ja sitten aattelin siirtyä Mätikselle. Aatos oli koukata mettää pitkin Vierumäen ohi, mutta taisin valita huonon polun kun kohta olin puolisääreen mutavellissä. Oli ihan *piiip* märkää. Kysymys kuuluu että onko siellä joku vähä inhimillisempi ura vai onko vain ajettava Vierumäentien päähän ja sitten vasemmalle?

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> Neuvokaas vähän. Mää joskus hurvittelin korsolaisten väsäämää MTB-paanaa (ihan helvatan hauska) ja sitten aattelin siirtyä Mätikselle. Aatos oli koukata mettää pitkin Vierumäen ohi, mutta taisin valita huonon polun kun kohta olin puolisääreen mutavellissä. Oli ihan *piiip* märkää. Kysymys kuuluu että onko siellä joku vähä inhimillisempi ura vai onko vain ajettava Vierumäentien päähän ja sitten vasemmalle?



En tiedä tarkoitatko juuri tätä, mutta olen itse ajanut about näin (varmuuden vuoksi kaksi reittiä kun en ole varma kumpi on se oikea, mutta paikan päällä selviää). Tämä on vähän märkä reitti, mutta kyllä siitä on päässyt...

----------


## kyprok

Milloin ja missä tää täsmäisku ois? Jos vauhti ei oo mallia ajokoira niin olisin kiinnostunut liittymään mukaan.

----------


## Marsusram

> En tiedä tarkoitatko juuri tätä, mutta olen itse ajanut about näin (varmuuden vuoksi kaksi reittiä kun en ole varma kumpi on se oikea, mutta paikan päällä selviää). Tämä on vähän märkä reitti, mutta kyllä siitä on päässyt...



Räyskä...Lokki
 
Pitänee käydä hakkuiden vaikutusta tutkimassa..

----------


## lego

Nyt ei mätis näytä parhaita puoliaan, on aika paljon hakkuita käynnissä.

makkaranpaistopaikka
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...rkitse&lang=fi

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minäkin tulen Mätiksen täsmäiskuun mukaan, jos en ole muualla silloin . Eipä ole siellä setä-lenkkeilty vuosiin, vaikka siellä koko homma otti ensi askeleet ja tehtiin silloin ennen melkein viikoittain lenkkiä kimpassa.

----------


## marco1

Huomenna olis houkuttelevat klubin kalliokurvailut klo 11 Velolta mutta en taida taipua aikatauluihin vapaapäivänä ja lähden omille ajoille vapaavalintaiseen aikaan. Kelihän pitäisi olla kohdallaan sääukkojen mukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Justjoo.
Kun keli olis kohillaan niin mää sit autoilen Tomppereelle yhden ja takasin kahden bokkerin kera.  
No, märkiähän noi mettät vielä on.

----------


## Pitts

Pilkkasiiventien päästä lähtee mehtään polku, josta oikean haaran valittuaan pääsee Korson XCO-radalle. Tai sitten yhden ojan varteen, jonka pohja näytti kantavalta hiekalta... Sittemmin huomasin, ettei näin ollutkaan ja leikin puolisukeltajaa... Eli kannattaa valita se oikea polku...

----------


## HC Andersen

Perjantain perinteinen Petikko olut-cruising kl. 18?

----------


## mutanaama

Mukana!,

Tänään oltiin KMW:n vetämällä lenkillä sääksjärven ympäri+ märkiön parempi polku. Ihan silkkaa mahtavuuttaa, pelkkää kivikkoa varmaankin puolisen tuntia, ei vaan voinu olla tykkäämättä.

----------


## kmw

Jeh, oli hubaa. Pieni korjaus Mutiksen postaukseen; Märkiön Parempi Polku, aka MPP.

----------


## JaSa

Jep tänks eilisestä, vaikka tuolla MPP:n puolella on hiukan huono karma näin meikäläisen vinkkelistä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Perjantain perinteinen Petikko olut-cruising kl. 18?



 Uuden koiran sisäänajoa tottiskentällä 1900=> noukänduu. 
vkl olis vapaata kun hakutreeni siirtyi viikolle  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Vkl jotain voisikin, pe ilta ei taida onnistua.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Jos olette tossa esimerkiksi seuraavalla viikolla tekemässä tuota mätis reissua. Niin sitä vois katsoa jos vaikka itse tulisi kanssa mukaan. Se on niin lähellä meitsin hoodeja että jos polvi rupee kiukuttelee voin häipyä takavasemmalle.

PS: Puhutteko te niistä mätiksen alametsien hakkuista? Vai onko sielä nytten käyty jotain uusiakin alueita tuhoamassa. Ei ole tullut käytyä pitkää aikaan mätiksellä.

----------


## kmw

Nyt on meitsillä viikonloppuna kaikenlaista, mutta alustava ehdotus Mätis-täsmäiskulle su 26.4. Miltä kuullostaa?

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Nyt on meitsillä viikonloppuna kaikenlaista, mutta alustava ehdotus Mätis-täsmäiskulle su 26.4. Miltä kuullostaa?



Tänne käy ainakin.

----------


## mutanaama

Olipas taas hienosti käytetty kolmetuntinen kaljoittelulenkki. Kiitos kovasti seuralaisille, onneks merihädästä selvittiin ja Pekko seellä sai kutsun.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu kivaa oli, 661 vauhti on viime näkemästä kasvanu aika reilusti *peukku*

----------


## kmw

Hep. Tänään 13.30 Munqqis. Käymma potkimassa Feltin renkaita Haltialassa ja sit kevyttä kurvailua Paloheinän ja Kadonneen Metsän välillä. Vauhti hidas, mutta vaappuva. Kunääsnääs eilennä olin yksijalkaisten Porvoon retkellä ja nyt on vähäsen kummia tuntemuksia jaloissa.

----------


## Marika

No voihan perskules, just tällaista lenkkiä olisin kaivannut tälle päivälle. Miten onnistunkaan aina lukemaan teidän viestit liian myöhään!!! Su 3.5. olis muuten Espoon kallioita tarjolla säävarauksella (joskus oli puhetta, että haluaisitte ajella tuollakin suunnalla). Klo 10.30 Olarin koulun parkkikselta. Lisätietoa Klubin palstalla. Koitan muistaa lukea ajoviestejänne, hyvissä ajoin jatkossa...Kävin muuten itsekin istahtamassa tänään läskin Feltin päällä; taitaa olla seur. fillarini, kunhan saan jäykkikseni poikki :Vink:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

KMW:n kanssa käytiin testaamassa insinöörin taidonnäytteitä, sähköllä ja ilman. Hienoja pelejä mutta ei suurta omistamisen halua syntynyt.

----------


## marco1

Eipäs tullutkaan lähdettyä ajohommiin mutta löysin sentään syyllisen polven satunnaiseen kipeytymiseen: oikean jalan Lance-mallin Nike ajokenkä on pohjasta kiero kuin Teksasin voittajan moraali - vaatii parin millin korotuksen toiseen laitaan jotta klossi ja jalka on samassa tasossa. Oon joko aivan s--tanan vahva tai sitten ehkä voisin taipua valmistusvian puolelle. Ei vaan löytynyt sopivaa kenkää Tuhkimo-jalkaan niin täytyy nyt tuunata noita ensi hätään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ai pirsana, tänään olis ollut se Huopatapahtuma Haltijalassa.  No, me tepsuteltiin haukkujen kanssa kahteen vuoroon nää lähialueen hakkuuakiot läpi.  On siellä vielä polkua mut maisemat on aika aukeet....

----------


## sixsixone

Huomasin että on tullut oltua näköjään täältä vähän aikaa pois. 

Rajamäenlenkki silkkaa parhautta. Tahtoo lisää

Perjantain petikonkaljalenkki kaikesta huolimatta myös just sitä parhautta. Puhuttiin p*askaa, vähän juotiin kaljaa ja ajettiinkin kunnolla.

----------


## sixsixone

Tänäiltana Askiston puuhamaahan ajamaan? Olisko Lähtö päiväkodin parkkikselta. Klo 19 ?

----------


## kmw

^ miten mielelläni lähtisinkään, mut en kuitenkaan.

Felt sähköläski on huima värkki. Ehdottomasti jatkoon. Vielä mää muutaman vuoden jaksan ihan lihasvoimalla, mutta kun vanhuus oikeasti pääse voitolle niin sähkö voi tuntua hyvältä vaihtoehdolta.

----------


## sixsixone

^vielähän sulla peli kulkeeAnnat kyllä aikapaljon tasotusta kalustolla.Mä opettelen ensin ajamaan kauramoottorilla

----------


## kyprok

Onko askistossa paljonkin ajettavaa? Olen monesti miettinyt josko lähtisi sinne haahuilemaan.

----------


## sixsixone

Kalliobaanaa. Ei mikään isoalue . Mielikuvitus vaan rajana. Mun mielestä makee mesta.

----------


## Shimaani

> Tänäiltana Askiston puuhamaahan ajamaan? Olisko Lähtö päiväkodin parkkikselta. Klo 19 ?



Tiistai ja hakukoiratreeni, nou känduu.

----------


## kmw

Askiston kalliopaana on imo tämän setukunnan parasta settiä. Kännattaa poiketa myös Juvanmalmin toisella puolella Örkkiniityn kallioilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Askisto jää tänään väliin, pitää roikotella rättejä...

----------


## marco1

Perkuleen Ellmeri käynyt katkaisemassa meiltä vedet just kun oon ollut lähipolkuja putsaamassa... :Vihainen: 
Korjaamme tilanteen singlemaltilla ja Würthin käsipyyhkeillä... :dingdong-witch-must-deal-with-it

edit: ei tullut ihan valmista vielä polun korjauksesta, täytyy käydä työkaluilla paikkaamassa koneiden jälkiä...

----------


## sixsixone

Kiitos toverit hyvästä lenkistä ja  seurasta! Ihan huippu settiä löyty Askiston metsistä.

----------


## mutanaama

No niin löyty, onneks petjalaa heikotti ja se puhko kumeja, muuten oisin jääny mäkin metsään.

----------


## sixsixone

Ens kerralla tonne juomat ja makkarat mukaan. Ehkä meni tällä kerttaa vähän liian urheilulliseksi.

----------


## mutanaama

No ei menny, on vaan niin paska kunto ja sain ruuasta läskis maksimuksen.

----------


## kyprok

Kalliokikkailu on parhautta. Pitääpä käydä tsekkaamassa Askisto lähiaikoina tai punkea mukaan seuraavalle porukkalenkille joka sinne suuntautuu.

----------


## JackOja

> Tänäiltana Askiston puuhamaahan ajamaan? Olisko Lähtö päiväkodin parkkikselta. Klo 19 ?



Niin joo se olit sinä kun tuli vastaan Hämiksen kartanolla! 

Hitsi kun ei leikannut pääkopassa, että toi teidän häppening oli just alkamassa, olis voinu poiketa kokeilemassa. Noh, kotiinpäin mä olin jo matkalla...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Laittakaapa viestiä kun on seuraavan kerran tarjolla rauhallista lenkkiä Askistossa tai Petikossa, mielellään tutustuisin näihin polkuihin.

----------


## marco1

^Molemmat sen verran pieniä alueita että polut löytyy helposti myös itsenäisesti. Toki seurassa tyhjyys tiivistyy sopivasti  :Hymy: 

Edit. Enpäs korjaamaan, autocorrect lisäsi humööriä itsekseen...

----------


## mutanaama

Ens keskiviikkona sama aika ja sama paikka.

----------


## marco1

Koneiden jälkiä hyödyntämällä (heippa vaan metsä  :Irvistys:  ) ja risut syrjään heittelemällä sai muutaman sata metriä ajettavaa polkua tuohon lähelle. Osa erottuu heikohkosti mutta merkkaan ne jollain sopivalla systeemillä lähiaikoina. Tai ajan ne poluiksi.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Ens keskiviikkona sama aika ja sama paikka.



Toivotaan että kelit suosii eikä muita esteitä tule. Kävin tänään harjoittelemassa tuolla linjojen alla kaltseilla ja vihdoin uskalsin yhden dropin ajaa alas mitä olen pitkään haikaillut, uskalluksestahan se vain oli kiinni.

----------


## kyprok

> Ens keskiviikkona sama aika ja sama paikka.



Tälle vahva ehkä jos flunssa vain menee pois ajoissa. Toivottavasti en ole paha jarru setäletkalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä setälenkeillä aina jarruja tarvitaan.

----------


## marco1

Jarrumiehen paikalle kova kilpa nykyään  :Hymy: 
No ehkä se kunto palaa jos pysyy terveenä.

----------


## ellmeri

Tässä tuumaillu gu polokeminen vaikiaa kotona ja ulkona, :Sarkastinen:  ei pysty ja waimokin valittaa niin tuli vaan mieleen gu on toi kickbike mummolla niin, olisko willariosassa siihen söhkörupellimoottoria.

----------


## marco1

Jos koeponnistaa ensin hernekeiton jälkeen, siinä saa ainakin yhden eteenpäin vievän voiman hetkeksi.

----------


## slow



----------


## St0neyNut1

Kyselyä tässä laitan. Oliko se 26.4.2015 mätis lenkki tapahtumassa? Vai ajaako Pohjosen porukka perus lenkkiä Sunnuntaina  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Näyttää uhkaavalta että su käy meitsille. Oliskos !0.00 Mätiksen puomilla hjuva?

----------


## petjala

Kympiltä puomilla käy mulle. Jos porukkaa tulee koneavusteisesti, niin puomin edustan tukkeudettua voi koettaa tähän.

----------


## Kärrä

> Kympiltä puomilla käy mulle. Jos porukkaa tulee koneavusteisesti, niin puomin edustan tukkeudettua voi koettaa tähän.



Tämän tien varresta löytynee tarvittaessa myös hyvää tilaa. Liikennettä ei juurikaan ole.

----------


## St0neyNut1

Täällä käy kanssa 10:00 puomilla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kelivarauksen kera kyllä.

----------


## kmw

Yyärrän manaus sanoo notta sade loppuu ennen kuin me aloitetaan. Junaan van!

----------


## marco1

Lauantain aamuvuorossa ketään? Tiiän että yksi on mutta en nyt pysy perässä ja eräs prospekti tais tehdä oharit.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää jo kävin kahteen kertaan haukkupaksuttelulla.  Eka startti oli viieltä ja polut liki jäässä - sitä ne tirpit vissiin protestoi hirmu mekkalalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Huomiselle ehkä. Riippuu kuinka hyvin saan tänään sähköpyöräilyllä, eiku motocrossissa jalat jumiin...

----------


## kmw

Prkl, ei pysty huomenna. Isähommia.

----------


## marco1

Hyvät kelit, tais tulla vastaan ainakin 5 porukkaa kirjavalla kalustolla mutta ei yhtään läskipyörää kun aamusella issekseni kävin rauhallisen haahuilulenkin takapihalta etelän suuntaan. Puomille lähtöä arvon vielä jonkin aikaa...

----------


## Bässi

Onko kukaan lähössä?
kakkisää

----------


## petjala

^sisäinen sokerihiiri ois vähän sitä mieltä, että tonne sateeseen sulaa. Ja anoppilassa vois olla uunilämpimiä voisilmäpullia... Jos tähän ei ilmesty paljon puoltavia kommentteja, niin jänistän.

----------


## HC Andersen

Uunilämmin voisilmäpulla on hyvä tekosyy, anoppi ei....

----------


## petjala

> Uunilämmin voisilmäpulla....



Mmmmm

----------


## marco1

Kojo voitti tänään. Ei taida enää ehtiä puomille.

----------


## Shimaani

Täällä oli nukkumatti yliarvioinut hiekkasäkin heilautusvoimakkuuden eilen ehtoolla.
Ehkä illansussa sit haukupaksuttelua, viimeistään aamuviieltä....

----------


## marco1

No helvata. Uudenkarheat (n. 8v) Makkura-jarrut taitaa vuotaa etujarrun kaffasta ja varaosia ei saa. Uusia kahvoja vielä jostain sais mutta ei siinä taida olla järkeä. Vanhemmat 2004 malliset pelaa sentään vielä hyvin...
Shimano lienee helpoin ratkaisu, ei välttämättä tartte edes levyjä vaihtaa heti kun nuo vanhat on jo sopivasti ohentuneet.

----------


## PMT

Bemböle Källar Verkstad Torpanmäki21 02740 Espoo tuo maguranosia ja korjaa vanhojakin, puh 045-8735418

----------


## mutanaama

Keskiviikkona tulee vettä ilmeisesti oikein kunnolla, mutta huomenna olis asiallinen keli. Sopiiko kellekään ikinä, jos ajetaankin askistolenkki huomenna??

----------


## kyprok

Samaa bongailin itsekin. Itse en tänään pääse. Harmi. Ensi kerralla sitten.

----------


## marco1

> Bemböle Källar Verkstad Torpanmäki21 02740 Espoo tuo maguranosia ja korjaa vanhojakin, puh 045-8735418





Kiitos! Taidanpa korjauttaa Magurat ja ostaa uudet Shimanot jotta saa siirtää vielä vanhemmat Magurat varaosahyllyyn.

Mutiksen eilinen huominen on vissin tänään tiistai.. Ööei onnistu, YH-päiviä vaihteeksi.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Keskiviikkona tulee vettä ilmeisesti oikein kunnolla, mutta huomenna olis asiallinen keli. Sopiiko kellekään ikinä, jos ajetaankin askistolenkki huomenna??



Mulle kävis tänään tiistaina, ilmoitelkaa jos on tulijoita.

----------


## Shimaani

Tiistaina on petaksen metsissä hakukoiria, mää ja.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mulle kävis tänään tiistaina, ilmoitelkaa jos on tulijoita.



Tiistaita mä tosiaankin tarkoitin. Treffataan siellä päiväkodin parkkiksella.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ok, aika oli 19.00 ja osoite Kimaratie 12 ? Saattaa lähteä yksi kaveri mukaan kun asuukin Askistossa.

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, kello 19:00

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hyvää settiä oli taas! Oudosti rupes takakummi vaan tyhjenemään, lutrasin saippualla ja vedellä kotona rengasta mutta en kyllä mitään kummenpaa vuotoa loytänyt, kummi kyllä tyhjenee siitä huolimatta? 

Täytyy varmaan huomenna ottaa kumi pois ja kattoa löytyiskö sisältä syytä.

----------


## mutanaama

Joskus teipin liima liukenee litkussa.


Ja joo, niin oli. maksimisykkeet huiteli 170 korvilla useamman kerran, joten ihan liian rauhallisesti ei sitten kuitenkaan ajeltu  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Hyvää settiä oli tarjolla. Kamala kiire vaan tuntui olevan. Mää yksin saanu niitä hidastumaan joten Ässäääääääääää ho-hoi, seuraavalla kerralla tule jeesaamaan. Se Örkkikallion notskipaikka oli mulle ennennäkemätön mesta. Pitää mennä uudestaan, makkaran kera ja auringonlaskun aikaan.

----------


## sixsixone

Hubaa settiä hyvässä seurassa. Joo meni vähän turhan urheilulliseksi. Olut ja makkara olis kompensoinutEhdottomasti notskipaikalle seuraavaks makkarat mukaan.

----------


## petjala

@kmw & 661: mulle ja infoo kun ootte sinne käyränhiillostukseen auringonlaskun hetkellä menossa. Osaan olla myös eteerisen vaisu, jopa kryptisen tunnelmoiva taivaanrannan punertaessa viime valoaan.

----------


## Marsusram

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta, tuossa jotain faktaa suojeluperusteista.




> 5. TIMMERMALM
> Suojelun perusteet:
> Timmermalm on pitkä, kapea, pohjois-eteläsuuntaisessa murroslinjassa sijaitseva metsä- ja suovyöhyke, joka on edustava ja monipuolinen luontokokonaisuus. Se sisältää arvokaita lahopuustoisia kangasmetsiä sekä lehtoja, kallioita, soita ja pienvesiä. Alueen pohjoisosassa on
> tervaleppäkorpi, joka täyttää luonnonsuojelulaissa tarkoitetun luontotyypin vaatimukset. Kalliometsäalueella on paikoitellen hyvää kalliokasvillisuutta, alueelta on havaintoja Etelä-Suomessa harvinaisesta pikkutervakosta.
> Suojelualueen eteläosa muuttuu lehtomaiseksi purolaaksoksi jyrkkine rinteineen. Lajistossa on mm. lehmus ja pähkinäpensas. Vuoden 2003 liito-oravakartoitus osoittaa, että Vantaan merkittävin liito-oravien esiintymävyöhyke on kaupungin länsirajan tuntumassa Herukkapurolta Timmermalmin eteläosiin saakka. Alueen lintulajistossa on vanhan metsän indikaattorilajeja.



Jos kuljette alueen poluilla, niin muistakaa ettei näitä suojelun perusteina olevia luontoarvoja saa heikentää. 
Kaikki ihmisten liikkuminen alueella voi vaikuttaa noiden mainittujen kalliokasvien elinolosuhteisiin jos liikkuu polkujen ulkopuolella.
Polkuja ylläpitävät lähinnä joka päivä koiriaan alueella ulkoiluttavat ihmiset.
Kuten kuvauksessakin mainitaan: Suojelualueella on polkuja, mutta niitä ei ole merkitty maastoon.
Mainintaa, että jokamiehenoikeuksin liikkumista olisi alueella rajoitettu, ei osunut silmiin.

----------


## mutanaama

Perinteinen Vapunpäivän ajelu lähtis tällä kertaa munkkikselta perjantaina kello 12:00. Toiveena olis ajaa muutama tunti hyvässä kelissä, jotenka SHIMAANI EI SITTEN TANSSI!!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Pahus, kun ei pääse tälläkään kertaan setäjunaan ja munkin syöntiin mukaan. Alkuviikolla käskynjaossa kuului komento vapuksi mökille sen kesäkuntoon laittoon. Fatty siirtyy sinne liiterin nurkkaan muoviläskin alta pois, niin pääsee siellä ajamaan "dyyneille".

----------


## Shimaani

Kauheeta huutoo....  :Hymy:   Täsmäennusteen mukaisesti kuvittelen siistiväni kuusiaitaa tuon lenkkispektaakkelin aikaan koska lauvantaiksi luvataan kunnolla märkää.
Vaihdetaan: iso piha hyvään (ajo)kuntoon

----------


## marco1

Taidanpa tulla. Olis toki kiva testata uudet vauhdinsurmat ennen lenkkiä mutta eikaisitäainaehdi.

----------


## Human Traffic

Mä voisin tulla tuohon klo 12:sta. Ainut jarruttava seikka tälle ajolle on se, kuinka kauan korkki on tänään auki.. Se määrittelee huomisen aamupäivän kulun.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tuun kans.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä en tuu huomenna, parantelen flunssaa.

----------


## petjala

Njah, Munkkiksen kuppila kans auki huomenna. Rikon säästöpossun ja tuun sinne.

----------


## kmw

Hyvää vappua setälaumalle.

Mää kiertelen Melkuttimet jne. huomenna. Kertokaa Munkkikosken tädille terveisiä.

----------


## marco1

Ei tullut tippaleipää, reitin kuva näyttää enemmänkin MannekenPisiltä, lataan kun saan aikaiseksi... Kiva päivä.

----------


## mutanaama

Oli joo hyvä vappumarssi, itselle tuli reilu 40km ajelua, onneks Petjala viskasi mut himaan, alko oleen jalat aika finaalissa. Eka siirtymä vastatuuleen vei hiukan mehuja, ja sitten tää mun supertankkaus aamulla ei ihan riittänyt, vaikka siinä 55g patukassa lukikin energy.
Näinkin huonolla suunnittelulla tuli likainen tusina kuskeja täyteen, Pahis tosin pisti ison vaihteen päälle ja katosi jonnekin. Lie kuitenkin elossa.

----------


## zipo

Se oli jo aamusella käynyt esboon suunnalla,ehdittiin ennen starttia kaffet kitata/speksi talk.Otin parkkipaikka maistiaiset bos-vaimentimilla varustellusta muutenkin hipo carbon SC ronssonista.
Mä taidan ostaa kuitenkin vaan -15 xtr xcjarruttimet(ne on jotenkin vaan niin hienot ja keposet) ja pysyä 2x10:ssä.
Päivitystä kesälle.
+10spd xtr pakka&ketjut 
+tunen etunapa.
+xtr pedaalit
+50mm mcarbonkehä?

thnx retkueelle mutta miksi mun pöörä tuli likaiseksi?

----------


## marco1

Tämmönen kuva tuli reitistä.

Taidetta.

Kyllä minä niin mieleni pahoitin kun kiireessä asennettu etujarrun letku ei miellyttänyt raatia. En ehtinyt kovasti miettiä aikaisemmin kun ilmausta huutava takajarru ahisti kans...

----------


## mutanaama

Kuviohan on kuin keuliva maastokuskisammakko.
Ja pakkohan se on mielen pahoittua, kun noin raskaasti töppää. Ulkokautta... kihi kihi.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Harmi kun jouduin kesken marssin lähtemään, kävittekö pitkälläkin vielä? Tuli kyllä mieleen että mutikselle tulee pitkä lenkki, tommosen rypemisen jälkeen vielä siirtymä himaan..

----------


## marco1

^Tais paluusiirtymä hoitua tällä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Viguvabl-JA

----------


## zipo

Dejavu: leka jäi asfaltille vaikka transiittori ajeli ihan hanurissa.Hokasin vasta himassa kun kollasin omaa träkkiä :https://www.google.fi/maps/@60.29421...-6yElQL4zQ!2e0

----------


## mutanaama

> Harmi kun jouduin kesken marssin lähtemään, kävittekö pitkälläkin vielä? Tuli kyllä mieleen että mutikselle tulee pitkä lenkki, tommosen rypemisen jälkeen vielä siirtymä himaan..



Pari tuntia taidettiin vielä leikkiä urheilijaa, mutta aamun myslipatukka ei riittäny lataamaan tarpeeks pattereita ja onneks Petjalan transistoriin mahtui yks mutis vielä kyytiin munkkikoskella. Olin aika finaalissa siinä vaiheessa kun kello näytti 4:57. Paska kunto, mutta tästä on onneks suuntaa vaan ylöspäin.
Hitonmoinen kiitos koko retkueelle kuitenkin, Polarin mukaan olisin ajokunnossa taas keskiviikkona.  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Paska kunto? Ei todellakaan tai tietty riippuu mihin vertaa, valtaosaan Suomalaisista keski-ikäisistä miehistä verrattuna mutiksella on huippu kunto!

----------


## Human Traffic

Kiitos hyvästä lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## kmw

Mutis on Suomen kovakuntoisin Mutis. Ugh.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos oisin ajanut kotiinkin, niin sitten ehkä, mutta nyt piti antaa periksi. Ainii, piti tilata saumattomia kalsareita

----------


## petjala

Jos rahanmeno (eli merinon huono kulutuskestävyys) ei haittaa,  niin vaikka Varustelekasta nämä. Toimii älyhyvin. Persuksesta istuva leikkaus, lahkeet vähän lepattaa. No hiisi, eivät kyllä ole saumattomat, mutta tosi litteät tasosaumat. En ainakaan Lopen retkellä kokenu hiertäviks.

----------


## marco1

Näitä voi suositella, ei ehkä ovh hintaan kun ovat sillon tällöin tarjouksessakin:
http://www.rapha.cc/eu/en/shop/merin.../product/USH01

----------


## mutanaama

Noita ohutsaumaisia mulla on muutamat ollu ja ihan ok. Nyt olis hakusessa sitten täysin saumattomat, ja löytyhän niitäkin. 
Onko noi marcon vinkkaamat siis semmosella hyvin ohkaisella padilla.
Mut sitten mua vähän hämmentää toi puhe säämiskästä. Onko siis sellaisia olemassa, missä olis pelkkä säämiskä, ilman mitään toppauksia, vai onko se vaan yleisnimi. 
Toisaalta ajomukavuuteen vaikuttaa varmaan enemmä se, ettei laita juomarakon korkkia väärinpäin kiinni. Pari desiä juomaa berberissä heti alkumatkasta tuntui nuijalta.

----------


## marco1

Menee noloksi jos alan kehumaan kuinka huomaamattomalla ja ohuella toppauksella nuo on.  :Leveä hymy:  
Säämiskä oli alunperin se nahanriekale housuissa eikä periaatteessa kerro toppauksesta mitään mutta ei Raphoissa siinä hanurin kohdalla ole kuin pari kangaspalaa päällekkäin ja on silti tullut joskus ajettua kesäkelillä melkein 8h ilman hiertymiä. Kestävyydestä vaikea sanoa, noitakin on kolmet kierrossa plus läjä muita.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kevätterveiset Hangosta, +4 ja vettä sataa, ihan kuten viime juhannuksena  :Hymy: . Läski nojaa liiterin seinää vasten ja toinen läski vetään napaan grilliherkkuja. Ajoja sitten ensi kerralla.

----------


## zipo

What happens?
*Aihe: Painonhallinta, tuo ikuinen ystävämme* 					 						- Kuntoilija 

 			 				Vastaukset1.723Lukukerrat158.809 			

*1.1.15 lähtötilanne +85 kg ja nyt aamulla 82,2.*  						1.1.15 lähtötilanne +85 kg ja nyt aamulla 82,2.

----------


## Kuntoilija

No, kyllä tuo paino kaikesta huolimatta on nykyjään n 78 kg.  :Hymy: . Tässä pituudessa pitäisi kyllä painaa liki 70 kg indeksin mukaan, 78 kg on vielä fläsä.

----------


## zipo

Jostain tuttu?
http://omikron.kuvat.fi/kuvat/SSSM+j...B/IMG_8935.jpg

----------


## Kuntoilija

Vaarallisen näköistä touhua, solmion pää näyttää aktiivisesti hakevan paikkaa tarttua kiinni.Siinä saattaa silloin alkaa ihan oikeasti ahdistamaan.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kmw

^^heh, sinkula SM-kinkerit Kajjjaanissa. Oli hyvää settiä Vimpelinvaaralla.

----------


## marco1

Em. tapahtumasta olis vissin yksi hemuli lisää siirtymässä paikalliseen ajajakuntaan jos ei lipsahda Epsoon puolelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Uus ennätys, topikki tipahtanut kolmossivulle.  :No huh!: 

Kukaan ei vissin ole tarvinnut noita Mavicin Stratos H2O 3/4 pöksyjä koossa XL kun kaikki laihduttaa? Tuotot käytetään fiftari/sixtarijengin kestitykseen, sattuneesta syystä olisi syytä järjestää sopivan mittainen tasalukulenkki tässä toukokuun puolella.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jep ja hep, arki-ilta setälenkille.

----------


## kmw

Tänään ehtoolla jotakin jossakin?

----------


## marco1

> Tänään ehtoolla jotakin jossakin?




Jo toki. Pikalenkki junnufutiksen ehdoilla..  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

Hmmm, jään kuulolle jos tarkempia speksejä.

----------


## kmw

Hmmmm, meen Rajamäelle sooloilemaan. Soromnoo.

----------


## marco1

^^Entschuldigen Sie bitte. Enpä hoksannut ilmoittaa että meni vielä hankalammaksi aikataulut.
Ajoin puolitoista tuntia kenttää ympäri ja säädin klosseja 5 kertaa. Nam.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää olin lähimetsässä ehtolla yksin. Ei niin mukavaa, että viime talvella siellä crossilla/enskalla päristelemään alkanut aikamies on saanut kaverikseen vielä kaksi muuta urpoa . Muutamalle vauhdikkalle alamäki pätkälle olivat ilmeisesti koiran ulkoiluttajat raahanneet tukit polun poikki omaksi turvakseen ja estääkseen polkujen pohjien tuhoutumisen.  

Piru kun tuota saksalaista postimyyntiläskiä saa aina vaan odottaa, niin on alkanut takaraivossa nykiä hankintakiima Andorralaista tuplajuustoa kohtaan. Onneksi reilun puolen vuoden odotus päättyy ilmeisesti parin viikon päästä, niin poistuu päästä tuo harha-ajatus.

Ensi viikon arki-illalle (ma-to) setälenkkitarjous tänne niin lupaan tulla paikalle, jos ei sada ja startti 10 km säteellä Tiksistä.

----------


## Shimaani

Tukkien raahailu hyvä idja. Joku *piip* urpopari on alkanut päristellä altaan jumparistossa satunnaisena kaverinaan mönkkäristi. 

_Sa Hai Lee_

----------


## marco1

Hö. Ja minä kun olen ollut nolona noista metsäkoneen jäljiltä siivoamistani risuista. Toki hassua kun vieressä on räjäytetty mäki sileäksi.

----------


## Zarni

Mitäs tänne?

----------


## zipo

Pööräkuumetta,ajaakin pitäisi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sama vika täällä.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei oo pööräkuumetta, haukkua pitäis sisäänajaman.

----------


## PMT

Sunnuntaina kivikkoa ja hallain vuorta ja ehkä herttoniemeäkin.

----------


## marco1

Bongasin Shimun bussin ikkunasta, hipstereille epätyypillisesti ajamasta liikennesääntöjen mukaan. Ja kuvakin on todisteena.  :Hymy: 




Sunnuntaiksi harkinnassa Espoon kartanolenkki, ehkä polut löytyy vaikka en siellä tänä vuonna olekaan ajanut. Ysin startti jos joku lähtee völjyyn, itsekseen jos lähden niin aika avoin.

----------


## kmw

Kah Zarni, morjens ja kiits viimeisestä. Oli hyvä viikonloppu.

----------


## apa

> Sunnuntaina kivikkoa ja hallain vuorta ja ehkä herttoniemeäkin.



Tämähän voisi natsata. Onko aikataulua vielä julkistettu ?

----------


## PMT

Huomenna klo 11.00  hiihtohallin parkkikselta KIvikkoa ,Hallainvuorta ja mahdollisesti jotain muutakin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Yritän päästä mukaan Kivikkoon

----------


## sixsixone

Voisin kanssa ehkä yrittää tulla.

----------


## sixsixone

Asiallista kikkailua Kivikossa/Hallainvuorella. Kiitokset mukana olleille ajoseurasta ja PMT:lle hyvästä vedosta!

----------


## Katila

Tuollatoisaalla mulle irvistellään kun ei muka seura kelpaa. Kerpele. Olisiko tarjota helppoa ja hidasta ajoseuraa esim. sunnuntaille 31.5. vai jäänkö yksin lähimettään mököttämään?

----------


## PMT

Olipa hyvä lenkki ja paikalla oli pitkästä aikaa porukkaa hyvin Apa, Jari, Marika, Juha. HC, Sami ja Juha ei tarvinnut odotella tuota porukkaa niin joutuisasti se letka kulki. Ensin ajettiin Kivikon parhaat paikat ja sen jälkeen siirryttiin Hallainvuorelle Siellä matka pyshtyi kallio halkeamankohdalle kun huomasin takarenaan ilma ei pysynyt kuin yläpuolella, ensin pumppasin renkaan täyteeen mutta ie siellä ilma pysynyt ja ei auttanut kuin sisärengasta kehiin. Marikan ja Jarin oli lähdettävä takas autolle kun pyörän vannenauhasta ei saanut venttiiliä irti joten sisuri laitettiin ilman vannenauhaa. me muut jatkoimme matkaa ajaen vanaa sprintti enduron pätkää ja talvipätkää Viikin pellon syrjään jossa Juhat lähtivät kotia kohti niin lähdimme kaikki kotdin suuntaan. Kiitos porukalle hienosta ajo päivästä. Niin kotona poistin sisurin ja löytyihän se reikä keskellä kumia nappulan vieressä pieni reikä joka paikkantui litkulla.

----------


## HC Andersen

PMT:lle iso kiitos hyvästä ja rauhallisesta vedosta, vauhti oli juuri sopiva kun ei ole kerennyt viime kuukausina viettämää kauhiasti aikaa satulassa.







> Tuollatoisaalla mulle irvistellään kun ei muka seura kelpaa. Kerpele. Olisiko tarjota helppoa ja hidasta ajoseuraa esim. sunnuntaille 31.5. vai jäänkö yksin lähimettään mököttämään?



Mä taidan olla heiluttelemassa melaa merellä tuolloin.

----------


## marco1

Lännen suunnalla oli yksi musta ja yksi vihreä pyörä liikkeellä. Musta oli vähän hukassa alussa mutta saatiin paikallistettua pienten vaikeuksien jälkeen. Yhtä burpannutta tubelessia ja takkiin tullutta reikää lukuunottamatta erinomaisen onnistunut reissu.

Pikkasen on vielä maasto märkää vai olisko uudelleen kastunutta viime päivien sateiden jälkeen.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Kerpele. Olisiko tarjota helppoa ja hidasta ajoseuraa esim. sunnuntaille 31.5. vai jäänkö yksin lähimettään mököttämään?



Hepp!! Kumpi tuo viskikaakun?

----------


## Katila

Jaa. No mää sit kai.

----------


## petjala

Voin tulla kaakkua natustelemaan. Ei saa jättää mahdollisuutta hyvän kaakun vanhettumiselle  :Nolous:

----------


## JackOja

> ...viskikaakun?



Kahta minun herkkua, viskiä ja kaakkua. Jossain tositeeveessä joskus näin kun Herra Ylppö teki tuollaisen ja on siitä lähtien pitänyt kokeilla.

Mitä viskiä oli tarkoitus laittaa? Voisin harkita...

----------


## Katila

Jotain riittävän vanhaa single malttia, koska muuta ei kaapista löydy.

----------


## HC Andersen

Saatanan melontaretket... Vaadin viskikakkulenkki uusintaa jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## kmw

Jos lähtö söndaagina on myöhään iltapäivällä nin pääsen osallistumaan.

Tännekin kuva mun uudesta kiakosta. Eppu rakensi.

----------


## ellmeri

Jumankekka mitkä pinnaukset fiksissä.... :Leveä hymy:  kortti puuttuu pinnojen välistä,vaikka pataässä.

----------


## Kapu

Koittanu olla aukomatta päätää koko aikaa. Mut ny o pakko, ku menee kaks kärpästä kerralla: on Eppu väsänny siistin lumihiutaleen Piankkiin... kun noi rumat Mavicin tarrat viälä sais taiottuu näkymättömiks :Nolous: 

Ja varsinaisena asiana: viskikaakkulenkki sunnuntaina kuulostaa niiiin mielenkiintoiselta ajatukselta, että ihan tekis mieli ottaa osaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos määki sitte suntaakina

----------


## petjala

> Voin tulla kaakkua natustelemaan. Ei saa jättää mahdollisuutta hyvän kaakun vanhettumiselle



Osallistujia alkaa ilmoittautumaan siihen tahtiin, jotta voisin vaihtaa johtoajatuksekseni: 
Olisi lähes sietämätöntä, jos jäisin ilman.

----------


## Mattia

En laiskuttani jaksa alkaa etsimään, joten onko viskikakkulenkille ajankohtaa tahi koordinaatteja jo soviteltu ? Ennen kakunsyöntiä meinasin kuitenkin käydä Korsossa kivittämässä kisailijoita, joten auringon ollessa lähtöhetkellä riitävästi yli zeniitin, huudan hep. Muussa tapauksessa en.

----------


## Katila

Su 31.5. lähtö Munkkikoskelta. Kävisikö kello 17 että kmw:kin ehtii mukaan? Ja KAIKKI on kutsuttu, myös Pekko.

----------


## Shimaani

Mahtihyvä lähtemisaika, Munkkila menee kiinni juuri ennen alkupaukkua jtn keretään mättää kunnolla hiilareita  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Musta ei ole ollenkaan mahtihyvä. Mulla menee viikonloppu taas talikon, haravan, raivaussahan varressa lisättynä muutamalla muulla renkimiehen työllä. Tai ainakin näin pelkään taas käyvän.

----------


## Shimaani

Kaikki ei kelpaa kaikille.  :Hymy:

----------


## sixsixone

Yritän kanssa su mukaan. Suut makiaks!

----------


## kmw

Hyvähyvä. Paitti saatan silti myöhästyä. Helistelen jos näin on käymässä. Ettekä saatana vieköön syö kaikkea kakkua, prkl.

----------


## Katila

Kiitos ja anteeks. Pusipusi.

----------


## kmw

Mahtimeininki! Viskikakun woima oli megalomaaninen. Pöörä kulki hyvästi. Kiitokset ajoseurueelle ajoseurasta.

----------


## Shimaani

Glugluhik.
Melko rankka lenkura sunnuntaiehtoolle  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

:Cool:  Täts tö vei a-ha-a-ha ai laik it... 
Hirveetä oli kyyti. Tämä joskus uusiks. Huippuilta kerrassaan, kiitos kaikkien mukanaolleiden.

----------


## sixsixone

Hubaa! Wiskikaakku namnam
Kiitos seurasta kaikille!

----------


## tee_pu

Kiitoksia seurasta ja erityisesti tarjoilusta  :Hymy:  Kakun reseptin voisin kyllä tahtoa myös. Jos mahdollista.

----------


## Katila

Reseptin olen laittanut offariin joskus ammoisina aikoina, mutta näyttää kadonneen jonnekin bittiavaruuteen. Laitan jossain kohtaan uusiksi tänne.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eilen aamulla karkasin työleiriltä etsimään Hangon polkuja. Hyvin niitä löytyi ja kolme tuntia uskalsin olla karussa.  Ei mitään teknisiä polkuja vaan nopeaa neulaspolkua ja aika tasaista.  Melkein pääsee mökiltä polkuja/metsäkoneuria/metsätietä pitkin ihan Hangon ytimeen jätskille. Kohtasin jopa yhden toverin polulla, joka paljastui Hankolaisen sijaan Espoolaiseksi. Taitaa kesäloman aikana muutama tunti poikineen vierähtää Hankoniemen metsissä.

----------


## Marika

Kiitos paljon herkkukakusta ja ajosta! Ilmoitelkaa, jos kaipaatte veturia vaikka Olarista länteen ja rantaseuduille, niin voin vetäistä vaikka jonakin viikonlopun päivänä pidemmän setin. Mulla aika tyhjäntäyteinen kesä. 
Löytyi juuri unelmien fillari, joka melkein läski:http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...ache/stache_7/ Sponsoreita odotellessa :Hymy:  Hauskaa Tampere-ajoa! Siellä on aina kivaa!

----------


## kmw

> ... Löytyi juuri unelmien fillari, joka melkein läski:http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...ache/stache_7/ ..



Tämä kiihottaa. Bonuksena helposti sinkuloitavissa.

----------


## Kapu

Kiitoksia Katilalle mahtiviskikakusta ja muista tarjoiluista & kaikille kerrassaan jalat mennessään vieneestä lenkistä  :Cool:

----------


## mutanaama

Vaikka livahdinkin kesken kaiken pois, niin muutama viimeinen kilometri tuntui kummasti jaloissa, pakkoko se oli leikkiä ylämäessä, missä tuli muuten vuoden syke-ennätys 181  :Hymy:

----------


## JuusoA

Terse. Tällänen ajelu porukka löytyy näköjään täältä, ilmeisesti johonkin jäseneen jo lenkillä kerran törmäsinkin. Onkos huomenna tai sunnuntaina jotain kevyttä viikonloppulenkkiä tiedossa, ois vasta tänne muuttaneena kiva päästä reitteihin tutustumaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Jos sillä jäsenellä oli pari valkoista bokseria niin mä tiiän kuka se on ja millä se ajaa.   :Hymy:  
Mun viikonloppuajelut on nyt kiinni siitä kuinka tramaliini potkii, iso osa porukasta on huamenna tomppereella.

----------


## JuusoA

> Jos sillä jäsenellä oli pari valkoista bokseria niin mä tiiän kuka se on ja millä se ajaa.   
> Mun viikonloppuajelut on nyt kiinni siitä kuinka tramaliini potkii, iso osa porukasta on huamenna tomppereella.



Juu bokserit oli mukana. No taidan joka tapauksessa mennä itse ulkoiluttamaan "enduro" Bullittia johonkin Haltiala, Silvola, mitä näitä nyt oli välille :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ajattelin huomenna aamulla noin 10 aikoihin lähteä täältä Ylästön kulmilta noille huudeille ajelemaan joten jos silloin olet lähdössä niin mukaan vaan.

----------


## JuusoA

Joo siihen aikaan vois lähteä, ite lähden tästä pakkalasta.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tuu tuohon Ylästötien pelloilla olevalle maankaatopaikalle vaikka 10,15?

----------


## JuusoA

Tulikin muuta yllättävää aamulla, ei kerennyt, taidan mennä tästä myöhemmin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Eipä mittään, kyllä tässä ajellaan harva se päivä joten huutele täällä niin varmaan seuraa löytyy jatkossakin.

----------


## elasto

Tuli ajettua eilen 105km hiekkatietä ja polkuja 29er jäykkäperällä, kun ajelin tuon Reitti 2000 läpi. Hurjaa menoa.

----------


## zipo

Tietty yli huntin on aina yli huntin suoritus.Älä nyt mee ostaa jotain tsyklökrossia suorittamiseen.
Hurjjjaasta menosta dejavu remmissä:Pah.Ei hiekkateitä vaan rankkaa mutta kivaa polkua.
Guerillaosastolle:Se Hossan tuttujen kalamiesten käyttämä ja suositelema  leiripaikan hyttyskarkote.
http://www.proviter.fi/tuotteet/thermacell

----------


## elasto

2 syslorossaria aiemmin omistaneena ei nuo kippurasarviset ole mun juttu.

----------


## HC Andersen

@Z   tänks

----------


## JuusoA

Taidan lähteä kohta heittämään jonkun pikkulenkin Ylästöstä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna Askiston Puuhamaa 18.30

----------


## sixsixone

Kyllä vain kelpaa. Tulossa.

----------


## Shimaani

Huomenna on Nuuskiossa hakuhaukkuilua.  Häätyy ajaa aamuvuorossa  :Hymy:

----------


## JuusoA

Noniin tuli vetästyä Ylästö- Silvola- Haltiala lenkki Bullitilla. Mikäs on huomenna Askistossa ajamisen tahti?

----------


## mutanaama

Eikiireinen. Lähtö askiston päiväkodin pihalta, osoite Kimaratie 12, 01680 Vantaa

----------


## JuusoA

Hyvät setit, thanks!

----------


## marco1

Meinasi mennä koko lenkki huonossa seurassa mutta sitten löytyi vielä pahempaa. Eiköhän sitä taas näkyillä enempikin ajohommissa jatkossa jos vaan kroppa kestää.

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Huomasin että sunnuntaina on ajoa Klaukkalassa. Yritän itsekin jos lauantain merkkipäiviltä (ei omilta) ehtii.

----------


## HC Andersen

Yllättävän hyvä lenkki mun vetämäksi.

----------


## sixsixone

Hyvin sä vedät hyvä lenkki ja seura.

----------


## petjala

Emähyvä keskiviikkoilta oli. Oudon porukan kumma maine kiirii kauas, pitkämatkalaisin oli Australiasta saakka  :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

No niin veti! On se kettu. Ja mitä Herkon viestiin tulee, No hitto, tonne!
Mihin se katos??

----------


## petjala

> ...
> Mihin se katos??



Edelliselle sivulle?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JackOja

Vaikka Mutis koittikin Pitkäsuon mäen laidalla houkutella messiin niin pidin pääni ja ajelin lenkkini peekoona loppuun asti enkä kääntynyt Askistoon riehumaan. Mutta joskus joo...

----------


## JuusoA

Alko aika paha uuden xc/ trail rungon kuumottelu...

----------


## kmw

^ elä huoli. Täältä saa vertaistukea ja empasympatiaa. Ostaostaostaostaostaostaostaostaostaostaostaostaos  taostaostaostaostaostaostaosta  :Hymy:

----------


## tee_pu

Tota kannattaako varaosapyörä tehdä? Vastaus varmaan vaikeaa...

----------


## mutanaama

Ei mun mielestä, ennemminkin varaosia vaihtelun vuoksi

----------


## petjala

Osien turha vaihto on vaarallista. Niiden irrottelu ja kiinnittely syö höttöisiä kierteitä, aiheuttaa staattista kipunointia ja voi suistaa planeetat radaltaan  :Leveä hymy: 
Tietysti jos on hyvä (teko)syy vaihtaa pimpuloita, niin se on turvallista.

----------


## Shimaani

Osia on helpompi smuglaa varastoon jos niitä ei ruuvaa kii runkoon. Menevät vielä pienempään tilaankin

----------


## kmw

Jos on joutilasta Nextietä, Paulia, Kingiä, Philiä jne. nurkissa niin ilman muuta.

----------


## zipo

Hetkinen,multa puuttuu varaosa runko,kaikki muut osaset jemmassa.

----------


## tee_pu

Kun toi 2x10 tekis mieli päivittää 1x10 tästä seuraa tietysti armoton läjä "ylimääräisiä" osia. Ne meinasin sitten hissukseen laittaa siihen varaosapeliin. Tosin vasta 1/4 osista olis. Lähinnä mielin varaosapyörästä työmatka/varasto peliä jolla ei olis niin kauheesti väliä mit sille käy. Hintaa sille kumminkin tuppaa tulemaan, koska osat olisi kumminkin vaihdettuna ennen oikeaa loppumis aikaa. Tää on siis varsin moni säikenen asia. Fillaristin pyörien lukumäärä on ain n+1, mutta vain yksi kerrallaan voi olla alla  :Irvistys:  Ei sattuisi 27,5 tuumaista runkoa olemaan ylimääräisen? Vanteet olis jo  :Vink:

----------


## Bässi

Onhan sulla monet kenkäparitkin?!

Tilasin eilen xtr m9000 vaihteiston, kehille jotka sijaitsee Mcarbonin toimitiloissa.  :Vink: 
vähän puuttuu vielä...

----------


## tee_pu

Tottakait kenkiä pitää olla vähinään yhdet kuivuu ja yhdet jalkaan  :Vink:

----------


## HerkkoPeres

Kiitän Kapua vaikeissa olosuhteissa huonolle seuralle toteutetusta Klaukkala-ekskursiosta, ja julistan useiden merkkihenkilöiden huomatttaviin  polunhoidollisiin ponnistuksiin perustuen Klaukkalan, jos nyt ei aivan  Suomen Tukholmaksi, niin Södertäljeksi vähintään!

----------


## mutanaama

Mä ratkoin aamusta pari työhommaa ja kävin sitten ihan itsekseni ajelemassa puolen päivän aikaan. Onneksi sade alkoi uudelleen vasta takaisin tullessa, niin ei kamppeet kuivanu turhaan kotimatkalla petikosta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Ajoitko pyörällä siirtymät Syväojalta Petikkoon ja takaisin??

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, ei siitä tule kuin 10km/sivu, josta osan voi hyvin ajella maastossa ja hiekkateitä. Meille on kirkantien risteyksestä vain 5km.

----------


## Srami

Kiitokset Kapulle Klaukkalan Kierroksesta kesken kiihkeän kurvailun keskeyttäneenkin kommenttina.

----------


## marco1

No voi sun. Sunnuntaina aamupäivällä sepeliä lapioidessa mietin että olikohan tänään jotain muutakin tarjolla mutta kalenterissa ei näkynyt mitään. Se oli sitten tuo mainostettu Klaukkalan ajoreissu mitä olin kattellut "joo tottakai tuonne" -ajatuksella. 

Se on kirjoitettava kaikki muistiin nykyään.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

> ...Se on kirjoitettava kaikki muistiin nykyään.



Eikä tartte. Mää ainakaan muista unohtaneeni koskaan mitään.

----------


## tee_pu

Kellään pakottavia juhannus kokoontumis ajamis suunnitelmia?

----------


## HC Andersen

Vois sitä jotain kehitellä.

----------


## mutanaama

Voiskos sitä vaikka täällä ajella, kävin eilen leikkimässä metsäkeijua ja olis taas polkusia auki.

----------


## Shimaani

Poltetaanko kokko vai sauna?

----------


## mutanaama

Kokkoa varten olis tarvikkeet, mutta taidan mieluummin silputa ne.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Saakos tarkempia juhannuskoordinaatteja, jos sinne Mutikselle pääsee mukaan? Kuivalla kiinnostais. Jos halajatte joskus tosiaan Olarista Latokaskeen ym., niin laittakaa päivätoiveita tulemaan. Haluan ajella siellä vielä ainakin pari kertaa tänä kesänä, joten perään voi tulla. Jos ei törmäillä, niin hauskaa juhannusta kaikille. Menen tänään kiusaamaan itseäni, ja katsomaan miltä mun unelmieni pyörä (se lila Trekki 29+) näyttää livenä; toiv. kuvissa paljon parempi, niin ei itku pääse :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Se on selvä että jussina ajellaan, lähtö vaikka kello 11:00, ja päiväksi varmistui lauantai!
Osoite on Sompiontie 13, Vantaa. keltainen ok-talo ja parkkipaikkaa löytyy alapihalta ja yläpihalta ja vaikka kadun varrelta. 

Tänään ajelen kernaaliharjoituksen samoissa maastoissa kello 18:00, vajaa parituntinen olisi tarkoitus hyrräillä näitä loivia alamäkiä.

----------


## slow

Jotain on vialla kun tästä porukasta ei pääse yölläkään eroon. Taas oltiin setälenkillä, paksu hanki ja vettä satoi..

Itse hahmottelin Juhannusaida-tyyppistä spektaakkelia. Munkkikoskelta etelään tms. Ajankohta vielä hieman avoin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Juu, kyllä Jussina ajataan grillauksen ohessa, mutta Suomen eteläkärjessä. Ja ensi viikolla vasta ajetaankin, kun on kuntoloma ja maanantain pitäisi saada uusi läski hyppysiin. Huomenna ei sen vastaanotto taida onnistua, kun on kiirus etelään ja laatikko ei mahdu autoon eli noutokaan ei onnistu.  Taitaa Jussi mennä niin kuin jäitä poltellessa, kun odottaa vaan maanantaita.


Mahtoiko tuo Slow'n uni olla enempi painajainen vai eroottissävytteinen (pimenevä kesäilta, hikiset höyryävät kropat, huojuvat koivut) ?

----------


## tee_pu

Omalta osalta näyttäisi olevan lauantaina varhain mahdollista ajella. Siis lenkiltä olisi syytä olla poissa jo ennen 11. Tarkempi aika varmistuneen jossain vaiheessa mulle. Sunnuntaina voisi sitten olla ilta lenkuraa. Selviääkö siel Mutiksen nurkissa huonotaitoinen kapeeuran mönkijä?

----------


## slow

> *nips*
> 
> Mahtoiko tuo Slow'n uni olla enempi painajainen vai eroottissävytteinen (pimenevä kesäilta, hikiset höyryävät kropat, huojuvat koivut) ?



Herkkää ajoa polvenkorkuisessa suojalumessa vantaalaisen teollisuusalueen takana aistillisesti huojuvassa pajukossa. Vesisade laskeutui kiihottavasti vaakatasossa ja harmaa talven valo johdatti retkueen polkemaan ja polkemaan ja polkemaan..

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei paha  -  uni

----------


## tee_pu

Syväoja löyty. Ajotaito muistu mieleen mutta kilsoi pyöri mittariin. Kummallista tuo metsässä oleminen.  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, dänks vaan ajoseurasta. Tuli mullekin ihan kelvollisesti reilu 30km ajoa. Siirtymä petikosta meille ei ole kuin kolmisen kilsaa, jos maastopätkät lasketaan pois. Vaatii tosin hiukan suunnittelua, mutta onnistuu. Mun vekotin näytti huiput 55km/h ja nousua 400m

----------


## tee_pu

49,6 km ja 580m ja nuin kolme tunteroista liikettä. Siinä kait ne tärkeimmät tiedot

----------


## mutanaama

Taitaa se tärkein olla se 3h, muut on vain sellasta ylimääräistä. :Hymy:

----------


## tee_pu

Ulkona taisin olla miltei 4h mut sitä ei lasketa. Kaunis ol ilma ja yhtä viilee kuin morsian  :Hymy:  No juu hyvä ulkoilu keli siel ol ja sopivasti tul lämminkin

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä kävin Katilan kanssa Askiston puuhamaassa kurvailemassa, kotiin saavuin ennen kun kotiintuloaika meni umpeen, hauskaa oli.

----------


## Katila

Kiitti HooCee! Oli kivaa! On ilo pyöräillä sellaisten kanssa a) jotka osaavat ajaa niin oppii vähän kerrallaan itsekin ja b) joilla riittää kärsivällisyys odotella hitaampaa. Enää tarttis sen 1400 tuntia ajoharjoitusta vai miten se meni...

----------


## Marika

Mutis: la 12,6 mm ja su 0 mm; ei sentään lunta vaan vettä :Hymy:  No, tarkkailen tilannetta, mihin päädytte...Paha "kuume" tuli Kerava-reissulta :Vink:

----------


## mutanaama

Katselin ihan samaa, lenkin siirrolle olis pätevä tekosyy.

----------


## Shimaani

Koittaa ny päättää, vielä kerkiää hankkii kankkusen huamisaamuks.  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

Sunnuntakina olisi tarkoitus ajella.

----------


## mutanaama

Ajo siirretty sunnuntaille "kops". Ja ajot aloitetaan kello 11:00

----------


## zipo

> Paha "kuume" tuli Kerava-reissulta



Ai se deep purple 29+?
Se musta 9 malli näytti kotiutuneen flehden testistä.Eivät tarjonneet meitsille koeajettavaksi. :Leveä hymy: .

Syvis ja SU kuulostaa OK setiltä.

----------


## ellmeri

Juhannusta porukoille,ottakaa ohutta siivua ketkä ottaa,mää jatkan kuivaa linjaa ja Epulle kiitokset vanteen tekemisestä jne..

Grillipäällä ny grillataan.....

----------


## petjala

Z:lle kyyti tyrkyllä sunnuntaiks.

Hyvää juhannusta! Jos meette veneilemään, niin kuskaa housuihin. Aukinaiset sepalukset vie pohjaan.

----------


## zipo

Kyyti kelpaa.
@Hra M käyn automaatin kautta.

----------


## mutanaama

Sissimarkkinamies kuittaa

----------


## marco1

Hyvää juhannusta! Sunnuntai lisätty mietintämyssyyn, ylensyönti yleensä se suurin riski tämän porukan juhannuksen vietossa  :Hymy:

----------


## tee_pu

Ajakaa munkin edestä sunnuntai kerran nuin aikaisin olette liikenteessä  :Hymy:

----------


## Marika

Kivakiva! Sunnuntaihin! Tää on yhtä syömistä, ei lopu su ainakaan energiat!! Kyl sitä Stache 29+-9-malli konkelia saa käydä koeajamassa. Jos pääsen kahdesta fillarista eroon, niin sitten saan hankittua unelmieni fillarin, melkein läskin, niin sopvin paremmin teidän porukkaan :Vink:  Ja ikäkin on vaan karttumaan päin :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Aikasin? Mää juaksutan mun ekan koiran fillarilla jo aamuviideltä joten tuo 1100 on liki iltapäivää.  :Hymy: 

_Pahat Sedät on outoja 

_Muok:
Eikö meillä muka ole lainaa Marikalle paksupyörää?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on tallissa yks s-kokoinen muklukki <175cm kuskille käy hyvin....

----------


## Shimaani

Vanha foorumisanonta: mitä sediltä ei löydy sitä ei tarvita. 

Ze Resistance is futile...

----------


## tee_pu

Hhmm jopas alkoi kuumottaa... Eli pitkä jalkainen 175 vois tuol rungol ajella juur ja juur? Niin käyn tossa la-su mökkeilemässä niin menee paluu iltapäivän puolelle väkisinkin...

----------


## lynxlynx

> Syväoja löyty. Ajotaito muistu mieleen mutta kilsoi pyöri mittariin. Kummallista tuo metsässä oleminen.



Melko masokisti tää Teemu, ajaa samalla viikolla syväojan metsissä ja Elitemiesten maantielenkillä, ja pysyy vielä mukana. Suosittelisin G-seuraan liittymistä mut on jo ennestään.

----------


## tee_pu

Kiitos lynx  :Hymy:

----------


## Marika

Kiitos vaan Shimaani, mutta ei ole tarvetta testailla pyöriä, koska olen ihastunut vain tuohon tiettyyn menopeliin, ja se on "puolifatti" :Vink:  Sitä vois kyllä joku ymmärtäväisempi käydä koeajamassa, ja kertoa, onko se niin hyvä kuin miltä näyttää :Vink:  Testipyörä mulle liian suurikin..

----------


## mutanaama

No hiitu, huomiseksikin tuli sittenkin ajopäivä kun norjalaisia mytoloogeja kattoo  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

Ei olisi kukaan sattumalta sunnuntaina suorittamassa moottoriavusteista siirtymää Mutislaaksoon täältä kehä ykkösen väärältä puolelta? 
Reilu parikymppiä suuntaansa on viikonlopun ohjelmaan suhteutettuna ajankäytöllisesti hieman haastava..

----------


## Marsusram

> No hiitu, huomiseksikin tuli sittenkin ajopäivä kun norjalaisia mytoloogeja kattoo



Näkyy lahden takaa työntyviä sateita joku vetävän tuonne Hankoniemen suuntaan. 
Kai sitä pitää lähteä lenkille että saadaan tännekin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Näkyy lahden takaa työntyviä sateita joku vetävän tuonne Hankoniemen suuntaan.



No juu tässä aamun aikana on  satanut 3,5 mm. Äsken näytti jo kirkastuvan, mutta menikin sitten taas harmaaseen pilveen. Eilen oli todella komea suvi-ilta. Poluilla ei muita näkynyt, mutta joku muukin täällä ajaa sen espoolaisen lisäksi renkaan jäljistä päätellen.

----------


## Smo

> Näkyy lahden takaa työntyviä sateita joku vetävän tuonne Hankoniemen suuntaan. 
> Kai sitä pitää lähteä lenkille että saadaan tännekin.



Kiitoksia vaan tulevasta sateesta

----------


## Smo

> No juu tässä aamun aikana on  satanut 3,5 mm. Äsken näytti jo kirkastuvan, mutta menikin sitten taas harmaaseen pilveen. Eilen oli todella komea suvi-ilta. Poluilla ei muita näkynyt, mutta joku muukin täällä ajaa sen espoolaisen lisäksi renkaan jäljistä päätellen.



Mutta märkää oli metsässä ..

----------


## Shimaani

Ketunvatunhattu.
Haukkulenkura meni pari tuntia ihan kuivassa kelissä mut viimeisen vartin aikana sitä vettä sit tuli ämpäritolkulla.
Onk huudeilla joku hakemassa tanssiaskelia?

----------


## ellmeri

Mää kävin kanssa aamulla koittamassa takavanteen kestävyyttä ilolassa, alkoi ripsimään ja kurvailin kotiin...ei huvittanu ollenkaan.

----------


## PaH

Sadetutka ja siirtymäväline oikein käytettynä tarjos aamuvirkulle viitisen tuntia herkkuva - sade alkoi just kun laitto fillaria auton katolle.

Sikäli kun ketä kinostaa huomenna nuuksela, niin jokunen mahtuu völjyyn. Ajoa 5-6h, puolessa välissä voi oikoa lähtöpaikkaan.
Aloitus luukin parkista klo 10:00 (jos tuottaa tuskaa aikaisuudellaan, niin 10:30 anelemalla ok), reitti 98% teoriassa ajettavissa -
vauhtia ja ylämäkiä just sopivasti.

Halukkaat huutakoon hep täällä puoleenyöhon mennessä. Yhden voin kuskata eestaas.

----------


## Bässi

HEP!
Mikä Luukin parkkis? 10:00 ok.
Kai se pitää tulla vihreellä Knöllillä, niin pääsee mätchäämään sen DVO:n kanssa.

----------


## petjala

> Sikäli kun ketä kinostaa huomenna nuuksela...



No höh. Ylitarjontaa siis huomiselle. Kiinnostais, mut jo kerenny touhottaa Mutiksen setin puolesta. Pitääpäs muistaa kysellä opastusta.

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Hep jep täältä kans huomiselle startille Luukista! Klo 10:00 ok.

----------


## marco1

Herkkuva tarjolla monessa suunnassa mutta menen yssikseni maantielle kun nuo polven kanssa jatkuneet yt- neuvottelut ei vielä oikein ole johtaneet tulokseen. :kiroilevanaama:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Täällä suunnalla oli tulikomento annettuna, joten pumppasin Fattyyn maantiepaineet ja tein tunnin pikalenkin teitä pitkin yli 25 km/h keskarilla :Hymy: . Niitä pitkämatkalaisia tyttöä ja isää en yrityksistä huolimatta bongannut.

----------


## Bässi

Nuuksion reissu oli sopivan rankka. Ja polutkaan ei pettäny. Huippu reissu ja sää!
Kiitos vetäjälle.
Tänne täytyy mennä useemminkin...

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojan lenkurassa nautittiin hyvästä kelistä ja metsän antimista, joista Marika vois varmaan laittaa kuvankin. Kaikkea sitä metsästä löytyy

----------


## Marika

Kiitos Mutikselle! Ajoa oli riittävästi, ja ihanat maalaismaisemat! Olen tumpelo täällä netissä, viitsittekö käydä kurkkaamassa kuvat halutessanne Mtbcf-facebook-ryhmästä? Ainoa paikka, jonne osaan laittaa kuvia :Hymy:  Olariin ym. voin lähteä milloin vain, paitsi 4.7. viikonloppuna.

----------


## Shimaani

Hoosee ja mää juututtiin Kunkunkulman terassille Antin kaa.  Hirrmumäärä vakavanaamasia maantiekonkelisteja siitä ohimeni mut yksikään ei juuttunu oluselle. Ei me kai niinhirmusti mekkaloitu...?

Mulla ei ole naamakirjaa eikä tule.  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Vähänkö repes taas.3 krt sitten huhtikuun.Huh huh onneksi oi bibsit eikä stringit alla.Henskelitkö ratkaisu noloihin tilanteisiin.
3 uutta huba spottia.Pidetään ne silmät avoinna uusille.
Joo ja Jallulle telveisiä..Ehkä on hyvä ettei ole faseoikeuksia.

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Oli kyllä polut ja maisemat komiat Nuuksiossa. Eipä tuolla oo aiemmin tullu liiemmin pyörittyä, mut vois kyl ottaa ihan tavaksi  :Hymy:  Kiitokset Pahikselle opastuksesta!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Taisi olla Tahkon viimeistelytreeni päätellen kestosta ja vauhdista?

----------


## mutanaama

Tahkon nousumetrit/ajettu km on niiiiin lääst season. Oishan tuo vähän kiinnostanut, mutta onneks on Akaalla pikkupoikien mörköpyöräilyä tarjolla  :Vink:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hinkasin tänään yhtä mulle pahaa paikkaa  kolmesti ja sillä viimeisellä kerralla kierin kalliota alas pari metriä ja pyörä tuli perässä. Alhaalla maassa maaten kirosin, jotta minkäläiset vauriot uuteen läskiin tulee, kun totesin pyörän tulevan perässä. Ei tullut onneksi muuta, kuin muutama nirhauma tankoon ja jotenkin takakumi sai osumaa, kun sisuriin oli tullut reikä. Siinä oli hauska tehdä rengashommia, kun käsiä särki niin pirusti.  Sen verran pelotti tuo äksidentti, jotta loppulenkilllä en uskaltanut ajaa edes 30 cm dropista. Nyt ei särje muut paikat kuin molemmat kyynerpäät ja oikea polvi. Huomenna uusi lenkki jos paikat ei pahemmin särje, mutta ilman mitään harhakuvia, että kyllä mä tosta pystyn ajamaan. Viikonloppuna sitten taas Fattyllä eteläkärjessä. 

Kai niitä setälenkkejä joskus on arki-iltana perinnepaikoista (munkkik./diileri) ?

----------


## Shimaani

Keskiviikko ja perjantaiehtoot on mulle noukänduu haukkutouhujen takia, muut illat käy. Ja ens viikolla vaikka päiväseltään kun on joku loma niminen syndrooma päällä.
Sähkölinjojen alusta oli tänään aamuviiden pintaan aivan stn märkä mutalikko, koira muuttui mustaksi...

----------


## zipo

> Hinkasin vauriot uuteen läskiin 
> Lenkkejä joskus on arki-iltana  ?



Toi fiilarin heittely alas kalliolta on suurin rajoite kuiturungon hankkimiselle meitsillä.taas alko lyhyet yöunet.prkl.
Niin joo Leinelässa näky vilaukselta JJ:n jäljet kun ajettiin 16.00-19.00 tuusula-abc kaffesetti eilen.
Onko diilerille/munkkikselle lyhyempi siirtymä kuin pohjoiseen?Noista meitin Eteläsetistä  voi hypätä himanurkilla veke.
Esim.Keinari/palanuttalo jne.
Miksi mä herään nykyjään about klo.04.00?

----------


## kmw

> ...
> Miksi mä herään nykyjään about klo.04.00?



Sullon luomurytmi päällänsä. Ei kesäyön nukkumiseen mene sen enempää aikaa :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hyvin voin Keravalle suunnata arki-iltana Zippo (ma-to), mutta startti sitten mielummin aikaisintaan 17.35 Kesä viikonloput menee etelässä  aika pitkälti, kuten heinäkuun 3 viimeistä viikkoa. Esim siihen Savion suihkulähteelle on samanlainen siirtymä, kuin Ylästön suuntaan ja  Kalevan perukoille 15 km. Seuraan Keravan kollien juttuja, jos siellä natsaa. Se totta, jotta kuiturunko ei tykkää yhtään kiveä/kalliota vasten hieronnasta. Onneksi mun ajotapa on kalustoa säästävää ja vain mokista tulee vaurioita. Totesin eilen, että mä pärjäisin hyvin kahden pyörän taktiikalla eli läskillä ja maantiepyörällä. Takajäykkä on täysin turha mulle ja tuskin sille enää juuri ajoja tulee. Tuo Dude on tällaiselle hitaalle mönkijälle täysin passeli joka paikan maastohöylä.  Jos ja kun Eteläkärjen tukikohtaa ei enää ensi vuonna ole, niin siirryn tuohon kahden pyörän taktiikkaan. 

Kyllä minäkin herään kesällä 4/5 aikaan vaikka makuuhuone on täysin pimennetty ja myös loma-aikaan :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Positiivinen yllätys että kesälentsu tuli tällä kertaa ennen loman alkua  :Hymy:  - mieluummin näitä töissä parantelee...

Vähän hassu tilanne päällä ruhossa mutta kun junppailee enimmäkseen muuta kuin pyöräilyä niin pystyy sitten melko kivuttomasti ajamaan valikoituja lenkkejä pari krt viikossa. Enemmästä seuraa sitten kremppaa ja nyt tietty tämä lentsu pitää nujertaa ensin.

Vinkkinä flättikenkäosastolle että Adidas outletti ei ole vielä saanut näitä mutta näitä on tullut sinisenä  ja niissä on pohja samaa Stealth -gummia kuin 5.10:ssä. 65e. Jos nyt ei koe ahistavaksi että ajaa pyörää slackline -kengillä eikä pyöräilykengillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Marika

Moi. Jos joku teistä haluaa tulla Olarista ajelemaan kohti Latokaskea, Mikkelää ja Kauklahtea, niin lähtö huomenna su klo 11 Olarin koulun taaemmalta parkkikselta (luulisin, että ei ole tulossa liikoja porukkaa, eli mukaan mahtuu). Aika monella tais olla tämä viikonloppu muita menoja, ja voin kyllä vetää toisenkin kerran tuolta, jos toivotte. P.S. Fillarikuume ei ole laskenut :Vink:  Oltiin eilen Keravalla ajamassa, huippupolkuja Keinukalliossa ym.!! Sinne voisin haluta uudestaankin :Vink:  Vink vink Zippo ym. :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Suurin osa taitaa olla huomenna ajamassa Akaalla, tai tänään ne ajaa ja huomenna "toipuu", itse olen Nurmeksessa maantiepyöräilemässä. Otetaan joku toinen kerta sitten tuo Olarin setti.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Sellainen vinkki että jos joku on kiekkoja tekemässä niin multa löytyy hyvin vähän ajettu Salsa Fat Conversion 177mm takanapa, meni pyörä vaihtoon ja samalla napa...

----------


## Shimaani

Toipuminen on melko rankkaa puuhaa.
*glu*

Retkellä tuli muuutama hyvä kuvausidja.  Tuumitaampa toteuttelemista...

----------


## Katila

Joo. Kiitti kaikille, halipusit & anteeks.

----------


## Shimaani

Nahkaliivipopulaa lainaten:
Wot häppens in Akaa, steis in Akaa.

Kierrätyskoiranprkl!!! Söi mun piffin kun oli pöydällä vetäytyilemässä. Oli aika likellä Viella deCruel tyyppisen turkin laitto - kylymäkaapissa oli viikon vanhaa Nagamakkuria jtn koiran henki säästyi. Olis se nautakin maistunut. ttu.
*kräktshihgluglu*

----------


## mutanaama

Lähtiskös joku huomenna vaikka petikkoon vähän ajelemaan. Semmonen semirauhallinen parituntinen alkaen vaikka petikon urheilupuiston parkkikselta kello 18:00

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hitto kun ei ole vielä pyörää, ikävä on ollut noita yhteislenkkejä mutta eiköhän viikon päästä tilanne muutu..

----------


## marco1

^^Petikko ja Pezhman kuulostaa kiinnostavalta. Ilmoittelen huomenna kun vointi/kuntokäyrä on selvillä, ei näistä nykyajan lentsuista tiedä milloin ne päättyvät.

----------


## Shimaani

Ketunvatunhattu - kesälomien kunniaksi viikkohakutreeni siirrettiin tiistaille.

_Päätä seinään ja uudelleen, sitä rytmissä päivittäin mä teen...._

----------


## marco1

En oo ihan kunnossa vielä ja illaksi kevyttä sadetta luvassa - tästä johtuen kuudelta Petikon parkkiksella OK.

----------


## Katila

Pohdin asiaa notta viitsinkö lähteä teille riippakiveksi vai saisinko tehtyä jotain kotihommia.

----------


## JuusoA

Kiinnostaako jotain tänään Kokonniemi bikepark?

----------


## petjala

> Lähtiskös joku huomenna vaikka petikkoon vähän ajelemaan. Semmonen semirauhallinen parituntinen alkaen vaikka petikon urheilupuiston parkkikselta kello 18:00



Tadaa!

----------


## tee_pu

Ei kykene. Palauttelu kesken torstaille...

----------


## Kuntoilija

32 km siirtymät ja kolmen pisaran sade klo:stä 16 alkaen toimivat aika hyvinä esteinä. jos ajan,niin ajan lähimetsässä

----------


## Bässi

Ei kai tässä parempaakaan tekemistä ole. Sateella tai ilman.

----------


## marco1

Märkää joo.
Kotio polkeminen ei ollut sankar' teko vaan en oikeasti uskaltanut pysähtyä jolloin kropan lämpö olisi päässyt laskemaan. Kotona kävelin suoraan suihkuun vaatteet päällä  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ehhehhee.
Kävin lähtöpaikalla 2015 aikeenani jättää pari jarrutinlevyä hyötykäyttöön mut koko parkkipaikka oli tyhjä.
Menköön si metallinkeruuseen nui Houpin 183mm laikat.

----------


## Bässi

Mukavahan se on välillä kastuakkin  :Hymy:  
kävin vielä puksussa hamburgeereilla kun tuntu tankkaus olleen vähän huono, nyt riittää vähä huomisellekki.
Shimaani ollu muutaman minuutin myöhässä.

----------


## mutanaama

> Märkää joo.
> Kotio polkeminen ei ollut sankar' teko vaan en oikeasti uskaltanut pysähtyä jolloin kropan lämpö olisi päässyt laskemaan. Kotona kävelin suoraan suihkuun vaatteet päällä



Mä otin takin pois ennenkuin painuin suihkuun  :Hymy:  Vettä oli kunnolla myös vaatteiden sisäpuolella ja sukatkin täynnä vodaa, kun pysähdyin kunnon lätäkköön. Erikoinen lenkura  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

> Ehhehhee.
> Kävin lähtöpaikalla 2015 aikeenani jättää pari jarrutinlevyä hyötykäyttöön mut koko parkkipaikka oli tyhjä.
> Menköön si metallinkeruuseen nui Houpin 183mm laikat.



LIIKKUMATTA!! Tuun vaikka muuan päivä hakeen.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei ne tualta pakunperästä mhnkn karkaa.  :Hymy:  Ajattelin et ku saatiin haku vedettyä vauhilla läpi niin kerkiän jättään laikat ohikulkeissani pyyhimien alle.  
Ilmeisesti ei olluna ihan kuiva lenkura?

----------


## marco1

Vettä tuli tarpeeksi. Korkeimman kallion päällä kun kuunneltiin että kylläpä tuo ukkonenkin jyrisee melko lähellä niin se lenkki siitä lyhentyi.

----------


## petjala

Tyttömäki tuntuu yllättävän avoimelta ja korkealta postailupaikalta salamanlyöntien lähestyessä. Tunnelma suorastaan sähköistyy.

Sen verran epävarma oon henkimaailman hommista, ettei siinä hetkessä tehny mieli alkaa kiljumaan jotta "Anna kaikkiesi tulla".

----------


## Katila

Mää olin niin velliperseyteni lumoissa, että lämmitin saunan ja jäin kotiin lepäämään. Joskus hyvä sekin.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Ens viikonloppuna mulle sopis la (paremmin)tai su Olariin, jos teillä kiinnostusta sinne tällöin. Helteellä ja liukkaalla en ajele maastossa :Hymy:  Tällä hetkellä sinne ennustetaan just sopivaa lämpöä.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos ei ihan kukonlaulunaikaan lähetä, niin Espoo kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## PaH

Hiukan kukonlaulun ajan jälkeen



Tänään todettua; a) pluto on yhtä turha kun ennenkin ja b) kannattaa laskea hampaat eturattaasta jos semmosta menee vaihtelemaan -
34x19x5h = loppuun ajetut jalat.

----------


## mutanaama

. Ei sen eturattaan nii väliä, jos hankkii taakse semmosen jutun millä voi vaihtaa takaratasta.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Ei näytä sääennusteet ihan varmoilta huomisen iltapäivän suhteen, joten päätettiin Jarin kanssa suunnata Malminkartanon täyttömäen parkkikselta klo 11 kohti Leppävaaraa ym. Mukaan saa mieluusti tulla! On hyvännäköistä seuraa tarjolla :Vink:  Olarista vois lähteä, kunhan koko päivä poutaa. Mulla hyvin vapaita päiviä, ja jos useampi lomalla, niin voishan sinne mennä arkenakin?!

----------


## zipo

> ��. Ei  nii väliä, jos hankkii semmosen jutun.



Tällänen?

----------


## mutanaama

> Moi. Ei näytä sääennusteet ihan varmoilta huomisen iltapäivän suhteen, joten päätettiin Jarin kanssa suunnata Malminkartanon täyttömäen parkkikselta klo 11 kohti Leppävaaraa ym. Mukaan saa mieluusti tulla! On hyvännäköistä seuraa tarjolla Olarista vois lähteä, kunhan koko päivä poutaa. Mulla hyvin vapaita päiviä, ja jos useampi lomalla, niin voishan sinne mennä arkenakin?!



Mä passaan huomisen, viimeisen 10 päivän sisään vain yksi lepopäivä, tän päivän lenkki kertoi, että nyt olis se paras hetki passata.
@ zipo, pitää enste testata, ennenku voi ostaa tai edes myydä

----------


## Bässi

Kroko vaikuttaa hyvältä, toivottavasti tulee samalla desingilla kapeempiakin.

----------


## Shimaani

Äh,
ei tänään muuta ku haukkujen kaa tepastelua ja ehkä ihan rauhallista yksinkaatuilua jlln fillarilla. 

Kettu ku edellistäkään vielä ajoon saaanu....

----------


## tee_pu

Meni ilta sen verran pitkäksi jotta en taida vielä olla ns järkevässä ajokunnossa... Toisaalta teidän lähtöpaikka olisi ihan kulman takan joka sinällään puoltaisi lähtöä harkitten viel pienen hetken tässä aamukahvin lomassa lähtöä jonon ankkuriksi...

----------


## Human Traffic

Onko kukaan ajamassa huomenna? Edellyttäen ettei tule vettä kaatamalla. Ajoseura puuttuu... paikalla ei niin väliä.

----------


## Shimaani

Sun  nun   taina...  (tähän Hande laulamaan) 
Periaatteessa kyy - yllä.

----------


## Human Traffic

Kiva. Kotona pitäisi olla klo 18:sta mennessä. Joten ajat sitä ennen passaa. Ja lähtöpaikalla ei niin väliä, kun kerrankin on auto käytössä.

----------


## Shimaani

Ketunvatunhattu.
Mä haluan kuulema olla muualla kuin mettässä fillaroimassa jtn ei kimppafillareemista tänään.

----------


## mutanaama

Ja mä taas pääsen vasta iltasella ajelemaan, aikataulu omalta osalta vielä avoin.

----------


## Human Traffic

Kävin sunnuntaina vähän Espoon Keskuspuistossa ajelemassa. Mutaista mutta hauskaa.. Oisko ke/to ajoa? Askisto kiinnostaisi. Kerran käynnyt siellä.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Askistoon on tullut maastopyöräilykielto; ainakin toistaiseksi :Irvistys:  To olis kimppa-ajo kiva :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Keskiviikkona olen reissussa, mutta torstaina petikkoa olisi taas tarjolla vaikka kello 17:00. Lähtöpaikka petikon urheilupuiston parkkis.

[ot]
Käytiin siellä perjantaina, ja sen itsekyhätyn kyltin oli joku jo tyhjentänyt.
Yritin hakea netistä alueen pyöräilykieltoa, mutta en sellaista missään nähnyt:

"Liikkumista on usein rajoitettu myös luonnonsuojelualueilla. Kulkua eri alueilla voidaan rajoittaa vain viranomaisten päätöksiin perustuvin kielloin. 
Yleensä kieltotaulussa mainitaan tämä viranomainen, joka useimmiten on lääninhallitus, tai alueellinen ympäristökeskus. 
Asukkaiden itsensä laittamia kieltotauluja tulee pitää toiveina, joita mahdollisuuksien mukaan on syytä noudattaa."

Siellä on muutama kohta, missä mutalillu leviää erinomaisesti läskilläkin, niihin olis hyvä saada vaikka joku sillantapainen.

----------


## Shimaani

^Jaa hä?  Kielto?

----------


## Marika

Tuolla Facebookin mtbcf-ryhmässä on ollut juttua tästä, mm. tämä vastaus:Ei  automaattisesti tule pyöräilykieltoa, mutta suojelupäätöksiin on  "automaattisesti" tai asiaa tarkemmin ajattelematta otettu usein mukaan  pyöräilykielto. Valitettavasti. Nyt onneksi henki on muuttunut eri  viranomaistahoilla ja maastopyöräilyä saa yhä useammin harrastaa myös suojelualueiden poluilla. 

Keskustelin  Vantaan ympäristökeskuksen kanssa, ja tällä hetkellä tilanne tosiaan on  se, että Timmermalmilla EI saa pyöräillä. Vantaan kaupungin  ympäristökeskus kuitenkin lupaili, että tätä kieltoa voitaisiin osittain  lähteä purkamaankin, MUTTA siihen asti olisi syytä välttää ajamista  Timmermalmilla!
No, loistavaahan olisi, jos Mutis on oikeassa...Klubi ainakin välttelee aluetta toistaiseksi, kunnes toiv. saadaan muutos asiaan, eli edes jokin polkuverkosto myös maastopyöräilijöiden käyttöön. 

To kuulostaa hyvältä!!

Su voisin lähteä Olariin, kun on lepopäivi

ä alla, mutta palailen, kunhan säät selvillä..Ja jos porukkaa kiinnostaa sinne tuolloin..

----------


## Human Traffic

Torstai ja petikko ookoo. Prkl jos Askistossa ei saa enää ajaa. Siellä vaikutti olevan ihan kivasti kalliospotteja. Petikossa en ole käynnyt.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Torstaina mukana jos ei vettä tuu kaatamalla.

----------


## mutanaama

Jos Vanda sanoo että ei saa ajaa, niin kaipa se on meidänkin porukalle tabu. Tuskin siitä haittaa on jos satunnaiset siellä hyrräilee, mutta isommat kinppalenkit voi ajaa sitten muualla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei töissäraatava mlln ehdi 1700 starttiin viikolla ku ensin pitää stadista himaanfillaroida, sit ulkoiluiluttaa rekkulit, tankata ne ja lopuksi siirtyä lähtöpaikalle. :-)

----------


## Human Traffic

> Keskiviikkona olen reissussa, mutta torstaina petikkoa olisi taas tarjolla vaikka kello 17:00. Lähtöpaikka petikon urheilupuiston parkkis.



Mikä on osoite petikon urheilupuiston parkkikselle?

----------


## mutanaama

Tsekkaan sen huomenna jos muut ei ehi ensin

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Tallimäentie se taitaa olla. Google maps ei näytä parkkista mutta kyllä sen helposti löytää.

Vaihtelevaa keliä lupailee, toivotaan nyt ettei satais kaatamalla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei sada, mä tanssin sateen pois.

Saattaahan tuota tulla sit vaakaräntääkin, askelmerkit on tänä kesänä ollu vähän nutullaan tai sit noi helismaanit pitäis hualtaa.

----------


## zipo

Tämä se muistaakseni oli kun hoorekkillä käyty:http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...379424&lang=fi

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt sinne parkkikselle pääsee vain tiilititen kautta. Mut jos 17:00 on paha, niin käydään vaikka koukkaamassa myöhäisemmät kyytiin H-rekin vieressä olevalta laavulta kello 18:00

----------


## Human Traffic

Nähdään tuolla Petikon parkkiksella.

----------


## Marika

AJONI SIIRTYY N. VIIKOLLA!!! Seuraava yritys ensi viikon la 25.7.  Olarista klo 11. Kesto (4-8h) riippuu monesta tekijästä :Vink:   Lähtöpaikka Olarin lukion taaempi parkkis. Säävaraus! Jos aamulla jo  märkää, niin sitten teen jotain muuta. Laitan la aamulla tiedon tänne. Vauhti: reipas retkimeno. Paljon juomaa ja purtavaakin ym. mukaan. Kalliopainotteista ja ylämäkistä settiä tarjolla! :Hymy:  Reitiltä helppo lähteä tarvittaessa kesken pois, koska asutus lähellä koko ajan! (Olari-Latokaski-Nöykkiö-Eestinkallio-Kaitaa-Friisilä-Olari reitti suunnilleen).

Jos joku haluaa järkätä oman retkensä juuri tällöin, niin mun ajoa voi siirtää helposti  Laiton Mtbcf:n palstallekin tämän, mutta tuskin tulee yleisöryntäystä, kun lomakausi parhaimmillaan. Tuolla ollut 3-6 kuskia viime kertoina.  

Tervetuloa! T. Marika

----------


## mutanaama

No se oli sitten sellainen lenkki, jossa ajettiin pienessä vesisateessa, mutta säilytiin kuitenkin kuivana. Rauhallista ajoa renkaat lipsuen kalliolla, kivikkopoluilla ja juurakoissa. Ai nii ja mudassa. Kerrankin lenkki kesti sen mitä piti ja jalat on vielä lenkinkin jälkeen omat. Hyvä me!
 Fillari vielä kuranen ja takakontissa, mutta nyt läks hodaggi nimblen tilalle. Ei sovi 90kilosille. Just kun alko olemaan pito kohdillaan, niin reippaammassa vauhdissa kantatessa alko pomppimaan veemäisen ilkeesti.

----------


## Human Traffic

Polkupääoma kasvoi Petikon verran. Nyt mä tunnen nekin mestat. Tai no.. hyvä jos löydän lähtöpaikalle.. Hyvä lenkki eikä seurassakaan ollut valittamista. Rauhaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, me tosiaan mentiin hoorekkiin hiukan kryptisesti maastoa ja mutaa hyväksikäyttäen. 
Ens kerralla vesuri ja saha mukaan, saa ne muutamat tuulenkaatamat risukot siivottua pois edestä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Marika tädin sunnuntaille kyllä jos vaan säät sallii. Huomenna ajattelinajella leppoisasti Munkkikoskelta kl. 18.30 pari tuntia, tarkoituksena ajaa perinteinen perjantain kalja ajo, lenkin päätteeksi Haltialaan yhdelle tuopille.

----------


## Shimaani

Prkl.
Pitääkö täs ny jättää perjantain koirakoulu väliin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Voihan sitä tulla suoraan Pehtooriin...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mukava lenkki oli Petikossa tänään, kiitos seuralle! Mihinkä päin HC meinaa suunnistaa perjantaina? liittyisin mielelläni jonon jatkoksi mutta en kerkeä munkkikselle 18.30. Jos lenkki suuntautuu linjojen suuntaan niin voisin liittyä seuraan niillä nurkin joskus seiskan jälkeen?

----------


## Shimaani

> Voihan sitä tulla suoraan Pehtooriin...



Ja taas lähti fingerporimainen vidjo käyntiin..  :-D
Eiku nyt nukkuu et jaksaa aamusella herää.

----------


## apa

Onkos su muita ajoluita vaiko rynnätäänkö Marika tädin ajoihin olariin.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää ei tänään jaksa ajella kun korkeintaan testilenkin

----------


## Human Traffic

Mä keskityn tänään olueseen. Huomenna aamupäivästä/päivällä kyllä menossa jonnekin ajamaan. (Leppävaara, Lintuvaara, Karakallio, Rastaala...) Sunnuntain Olarin lenkki kiinnostaa orastavasti, mutta on vähän auki vielä.

----------


## Antti H

Oisko klaukkalan suunnilla huomenna aamusta/päivällä ajoja. Kortittomana tuo lepuski vähän turhan pitkän siirtymän päässä.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Mukava lenkki oli Petikossa tänään, kiitos seuralle! Mihinkä päin HC meinaa suunnistaa perjantaina? liittyisin mielelläni jonon jatkoksi mutta en kerkeä munkkikselle 18.30. Jos lenkki suuntautuu linjojen suuntaan niin voisin liittyä seuraan niillä nurkin joskus seiskan jälkeen?



Voin tulla Pukkivuorentien itäpuolen kalliolle hieman seiskan jälkeen.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

HC varmaan jo liikkeellä mutta kuitataan kuitenkin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vähän oon myöhässä.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei olluna hirmutunkua tottiskentälläkään.  Saatiin mahtitreeni kierrätyskoiralle, tuossa on hyvät emmeet  :Hymy:

----------


## Marika

Moi. Olari-ajoni SIIRTYY viikolla, koska vettä sataa sen verran pitkään ja hartaasti, eli uusi yritys ensi la 25.7. Säävaraus tuolloinkin, koska tarkoitus ajella pitkään ja liukastelematta...

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä tiedän vanhana aborginaalina jonkun verran paikkoja tuolla, voin johtaa joukkoja sopivasti harhaan harhaan. Maastotietämykseni alueella on n. 20 vuotta vanhaa, mutta eihän ne alueet siinä ajassa muutu. Eli olen Olarin koululla kl. 11

----------


## HC Andersen

Olihan tuo keskuspuisto muuttunut aika helvetin paljon, uusia polkuja ja ulkoilureittejä joka paikassa. Teknisesti hyvää settiä saatiin ajettua. Juuri kun oltiin päästy Latokaskeen alko satamaan joten käännyttiin takas Olarin suuntaan. Kiitos Samille ja Antille seurasta.

----------


## sixsixone

Mukavat kalliobaanat ja polkuset Espoossa! Hyvää tekniikkatreeniä. Kiitos Hooceelle kartturin hommista ja vedosta!

----------


## Jazzer

> Olihan tuo keskuspuisto muuttunut aika helvetin paljon, uusia polkuja ja ulkoilureittejä joka paikassa. Teknisesti hyvää settiä saatiin ajettua. Juuri kun oltiin päästy Latokaskeen alko satamaan joten käännyttiin takas Olarin suuntaan. Kiitos Samille ja Antille seurasta.



Onks sulla linkkiä reittiin? Vois kyllä käydä joskus tsekkaan onko ne muka paljon muuttunut sen jälkeen kun skidinä siellä pörrättiin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onks sulla linkkiä reittiin? Vois kyllä käydä joskus tsekkaan onko ne muka paljon muuttunut sen jälkeen kun skidinä siellä pörrättiin.



Löytyy mun sportsräkkeristä, voi kaivaa sulle linkin jossain vaiheessa. Lähetään kimpassa sinne joku viikonloppu taas ajamaan.

----------


## Marika

Olen nyt lauantaina 25.7. menossa tuonne Espoon perukoille kallioille klo 11 Olarin koulun taaemmalta parkkikselta. Tarkoitus ajella useampi tunti, jos vaan selkä jaksaa heilua mukana. Klubilaisista pitäis  tulla vaan mahd. 4K vetäjäehdokkaat ja peräpäänvalvojat, niin ei pitäisi olla liikaa porukkaa (jos nyt joku heistä tulee, ei tietoa). Tervetuloa! Varautukaa henkisesti "jokuseen" kallioylämäkeenkin" :Vink:  Kannattaa ottaa paljon juotavaa ja purtavaakin mukaan ym.; ainakin kerraan pääsee kyllä täyttämään varastojaan reitin varrella. Joku vois koittaa ottaa reitin talteen, mä sössin sen homman kuitenkin :Hymy:

----------


## Katila

Olisi joskus kiva tutustua Espoonkin maastotarjontaan, mutta nyt ajankohta ei valitettavasti sovi. Höpinäleirillä ajetaan tuolloin.

----------


## marco1

Sykemittari taas yrittää ahdistella. En pysty tuohon Bischofshofen-tahtiin  :Irvistys:

----------


## HC Andersen

Tulevana lauantaina en pääse Espooseen, mulla on pätevä tekosyy, anoppi kylässä....

----------


## Kuntoilija

> , mulla on pätevä tekosyy, anoppi kylässä....



Ei ole. Sinulla löytyy tarakka läskiin, niin anoppi nippusiteillä tarakkaan kiinni ja matkaan. Siinä  kuule syvenee suhde anoppiin, kun anoppi omakohtaisesti saa nähdä mitä vävy siellä metsässä puuhastelee.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Jos viitsitte mahd. la lenkkiin osallistujat ilmoitella vaikka tänne/mulle (marika.itavuoriatgmailpistecom) piakkoin, niin tiedän, tarvitseeko klubilaisten mukaantuloa rajoittaa. Ylisuuri ryhmä ei ole oikein kiva. Kalliopainotteista settiä tarjolla. HC, saatan mennä tuonne toistamiseenkin ennen 4K-ajoa, ja sinähän taidat olla klubilainen, joten 15.8. sitten ainakin uusi mahdollisuus :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mä leikin metsuria himassa viikonlopun

----------


## Shimaani

Meinaaksää pärryyttää moottorisahaimella olkkarissa? 8-)

----------


## elasto

Mietteitä työmatkalta:

Tulkintien alikulun jälkeinen polun alku - Tässä muutama kaatunut puu, onkohan tuon lumenkaatopaikan hakkuun jäljiltä vai tuulenkaatoja? Kenelle tulisi ilmottaa, että siivoisivat pois? Meinaavatkohan myös siivota sen lumenkaatopaikan hakkuualueen, että sieltä saisi sen polun kokonaan taas esiin? Tällä hetkellä jos ei halua risukossa ajella niin ainoa vaihtoehto tuosta polun alusta on lähteä suoraan voimalinjojen yli.

Linjojen alusta - Siellä on ainakin yksi aika paha mutapaikka vielä, pitäiskö järjestää taas jotain talkoita ja rakennella siihen jotakin ennen syksyä?

Aidan vierustan polku - Joku mulkku on käynyt siellä sudittelemassa moottoroidulla kaksipyöräisellä. Toivottavasti muut ulkoilijat eivät luule niitä läskipyörien aiheuttamiksi.

Ukrainapolun alku - Tähän oli ilmestynyt aikamoinen hiekkakasa. Meinaavat varmaan hiekoittaa sen alunkin, kuten pururadan jälkeinen osuus? Kohta tuo polku on pelkkää hiekkatietä ja pitkospuita.

----------


## Shimaani

Ihan sitä Katoavan Metsän hakkuualueen laitaa menee polku jonka voi ajaa jos ei pelkää päivityskeppejä, ne isommat puut kun on siinä alikulun jälkeisen polun alussa ovat ilmeisen tahallaan siihen kaadettu ettei väki enää käyttäis polkua - sen kokoista puuta ettei retkisahalla aikaansaa polunmentävää reikää.
Ne pari mutaplottia siinä linjoilla pysyy ajettavana kun kukin vuorollaan latoo niihin poikittain jokusen risun, niin mä ainakin teen haukkulenkeillä.  Pikku vaiva - iso ilo.
Aidanvieruspolulla suditteleva kakara luulee että sen faija omistaa mettän. Ens kerralla kohdatessa mä vien siltä tulpanjohdon.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kävin lapion kanssa heilumassa bikeparkilla(ylästöntien varrella oleva vanha maanläjityspaikka) 
Tein muutaman uuden reitin kasojen päälle, käykää pyörähtämässä jos niillä nurkin ajelette. Lapio löytyy jemmasta jos haluu lisää tehdä.

----------


## kmw

^ dänksistä. Pitää käydä testaamassa uutta settiä.

----------


## ellmeri

No himputti mää ajelin ihan siellämain,täytyy käywä kahtomassa mitä on väsätty...ajelin Shimun ohi ja kävin katsastamassa uutta aluetta jolle tuli kunnapuolesta wetet ja viämärit näin ammattimieälessä vaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Et sitten pihaan uskaltautunna? Veli Z ja kamu kävivät larjantaina aamusta eikä pelänneet rekkulaumaa yhtään.
Siihen Itäpellontien reunaan on jossain vaiheessa tulossa silta joen yli.

----------


## ellmeri

Hmmm,mihin se tulee? äh,täytyy huuhailla jokunen kerta maisemissa tarkemmin. Ai Z oli siellä liikkumassa kipiällä jalalla.

----------


## zipo

Sillee hiljakseen ja hallitusti ilman suorituspaineita käytiin rullailemassa muutama tunti.Perusajaminen on OK mutta ylämäet ja kaikenlainen kikkailu on liian 
iso haaste ja tuntuu vaaralliselta toistaiseksi=Lupa tunkata.
PolkuKonkelistin vaihteet ei skulannut mutta pöörä saatiin kondikseen Ässän varikolla.

----------


## ellmeri

> Sillee hiljakseen ja hallitusti ilman suorituspaineita käytiin rullailemassa muutama tunti..
> PolkuKonkelistin vaihteet ei skulannut mutta pöörä saatiin kondikseen Ässän varikolla.



Se on hyvä kun on tota ystäväpiiriä käywä kahvilla ja saada huoltoa kun tarvitsee,kiitos muuten viimeisistä nyt saa taas huoletta ajaa.

----------


## zipo

Ruuvit vai?

----------


## ellmeri

> Ruuvit vai?



Etkö oo huomannu että multa puuttuu aina pari ruuvia.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kmw

Viittaako Zipon sigu että röökilakko alkaa ensi joulukuussa? Mää olen ollunna savutta nyt pari viikkoa ja ahistaa ihan perkeleesti. Kaveri lohdutti että ekat 7 vuotta on vaikeita ja sitten alkaa helpottaa.

----------


## ellmeri

> Viittaako Zipon sigu että röökilakko alkaa ensi joulukuussa? Mää olen ollunna savutta nyt pari viikkoa ja ahistaa ihan perkeleesti. Kaveri lohdutti että ekat 7 vuotta on vaikeita ja sitten alkaa helpottaa.



Päteekö toi wiinaan myös?Loppuuko toi käsien tutina samalla ja wiinapirun näyt unissa.

----------


## zipo

Tässä vaiheessa joutuu sanomaan että edellinen rööki vedettiin 11.12.2014, 2 päivää sen jälkeen kun pääsin lasaretista sääriluun murtuman korjausoperaatiosta.
"Viimeinen rööki" kuulostaa pahaenteiseltä meikäläisten ikäluokassa äänensanottuna  kuten myös "nyt näkyy valoa tunnelin päässä". :Leveä hymy: 
 Outoa  ettei ole ollut vieroitusoireita tms hankaluuksia.En tunne itseäni paremmaksi ihmiseksi tai että värit näkyisi kirkkaampana,ruoka parempaa ym elämän laatua parantavia juttuja
olisi tullut lisää.

Tsemppiä.

Päivitän sigun kohdalleen eli 2014.

----------


## kmw

Poikkesin ehtooajelulla Liikkuvan pyöräpuistossa. On ihan jepajee. Kaikkinensa sain melkein 4h kulumaan P-Ylästön ja Ukrainan koluamiseen. Sträklerillä olen enimmäkseen ajellut viime aikoina, mutta nyt läskillä. On se maastopyörä vaan maastossa parempi. Puolensa kummassakin kummiskii.

----------


## HC Andersen

@kmw: ne kolme ekaa viikkoa oli itselleni ainakin ne pahimmat, sit alko helpottaa.

----------


## Shimaani

^No mä jo ihmettelin että kuka se oli tuoretta Natenjälkeä vetänyt poluille.

Muok: röökistä eroonpääsy oli helppoa mutta nicorettea mää mässytin varmaan (yli??) neljä vuotta kun siirryin pikku hiljaa tavalliseen purkkaan. Sekin on välillä vielä ylähuulen alla....

----------


## Marika

Moikka. Jos teillä kiinnostusta Leppävaaran seutuihin, niin voisin vetää tulevana la vaikka Malminkartanon täyttömäen parkkikselta lähtien. Olariinkin voin lähteä uudestaan. Mulla on liian vähän ajoseuraa!!!  :Hymy:  Pikkanen säävaraus, kun paikka aika kalliopainotteista ja paikoitellen teknistä ja ikävän sliperiä sateella :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Olen viikonloppuna melomassa joten en pääse ajamaan...

----------


## zipo

Missä kuvat&speksit vihertävästä viipyy,upgreidausta vai jotai ihan muuta?
Mitäs sillee punaselle tapahtui?

----------


## HC Andersen

Se vihree on muuten sama kun se entinen punanen, toki siinäkin on vain vihreetä rungon etuosassa, takaosa jäänny maalaamatta kustannussyihin vedoten. Punaisesta näin kuvia alkuperäis kunnossa retkeilyvehkeillä...

----------


## zipo

No nyt stana niitä kuvia!
Ei tollasta salaspeksailua voi hyväksyä laisinkaan.Höh. Siis TI?

----------


## Shimaani

Salaspeksailuilua ja salareenaamista. :-D Tulis nysse prkl Kunkku jo niin sais Nokea (työnimi) nippuun...

Millähän noi tarrat lähtis mattamustasta siististi ja raapimati irti?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kokeille lämmittää vaikka hiusten kuivaajalla ja sitten jäljelle jäänyt liima sormilla pyörittämällä irti.

----------


## sixsixone



----------


## sixsixone

Osat siirty punasesta vihreeseen.

----------


## sixsixone

Uus jo pahemmin naarmuuntunut kun vanha. Tuli kalliolta alas.

----------


## HC Andersen

On toi vaan niin sangen hieno kapistus...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Aiai, ekat naarmut tuntuu pahalta, omaanikin tuossa katselin ja ei se enää näytä uuelta :Irvistys:  
Bikeparkissa lähinnä isoimman kasan päälle tehty useampi nousuvaihtoehto jotta ajamalla menee, tykkään siellä käydä pyörähtämässä muun lenkin ohella. 
Onko loppuviikolla mitään lenkkiä suunnitteilla? saattaisin keretä jopa päivälläkin.

----------


## zipo

Onko parempi ajaa kuin punainen entäs noi Panaragettajat vs Nortit?TI on rohkea valinta muovin valtakauden alkaessa.
Ai että naarmuja?Höh ne kertoo että fillarilla ajetaan eikä hierota pelkästään värikoodattua fooruminäytettä.
Btw,Snadit rungot on tosi mageen näkösiä tyyliin dirttifillarit.

----------


## sixsixone

Eipä eroa rungoissa ajossa huomaa.Pieni geometria ero noissa on,mutta ei vaikuta ainakaan kesäolosuhteissa.hieno runkomutta ei tolla sen kovempaa pääse.Vanhelgat laitoin takas. Nimblet kevyet ja rullaavat hyvin mutta Nextien 65mm kehällä kaipaisi sivulle lisää nappuloita.

----------


## slow

> *nips*
> Onko loppuviikolla mitään lenkkiä suunnitteilla? saattaisin keretä jopa päivälläkin.



Perjantaina voisi jotain säätää.

----------


## PaH

Sievä härveli 661:llä.

Miks nää kotipolut tuntuu tylsiltä kun pari viikoa ajeli epätasamaata?



@z - traversea tona pvänä liika vähän; tiedä kumpi oheistoiminto on raskaampaa - kivuta 1700m vertikaalia ylös omin voimin 30+ lämmössä vai tulla
2200m alas u*tun jyrkkää kivikkokiharaa. btw, tolla rinteellä ei talvella lasketa, reinin laakson väärällä sivulla on

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Sievä härveli 661:llä.
> 
> Miks nää kotipolut tuntuu tylsiltä kun pari viikoa ajeli epätasamaata?



Noh, noh.  :Vink:  Minä olen nyt 3 viikkoa sahannut ees taas näitä samoja eteläkärjen polkuja ja metsäteitä.

----------


## marco1

^^Kivan näköistä vaikkakin kovin epätasaista maastoa. Itte ajelin vajaa kolme vkoa 016 -suuntanumeron alueella ja jotain samansuuntaista tuntumaa odottelen mutta ehkäpä juuri ajettujen mäkien kokoon suhteutettuna.
En tiiä tuliko kovin legendaarisia ajoja muuten kuin että Pyytä on taas painepesty melkein 3000km auton katolla  :Hymy:  . Kivaa silti vaikka unohdinkin hissipyöräilllä.

Kahdella eturattaalla jatkettava ajohommia, ei satu polveen %¤"& niinkuin 1x systeemeillä (30 / 32 / 32AB / 34 testattu).

----------


## zipo

Kuvat piristää myös matkarahat 29+pyörään tuhlaneen mieltä.Mieluummin talvella steep&deep mutta kai noita traversireittejä tsygällä ajelis.
1x 11 samalla AB:lla muutama lenkki alla tosin mä tunkaan heti jos tuntuu pahalta ylämäessä.Ekaks vtutti moinen turaaminen paikoissa joissa ei ennen tarvinnut jalkautua mutta äkkiä siihen totuttuu
kun on pakko nöyrtyä jos haluaa ulkoilla myös tulevaisuudessa.
Eka kesä moneen vuoteen näin vähillä ajoilla.Lihakset kasvaa kuulemma levossa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Paino kasvaa kanssa levossa, olen huomannut....

----------


## zipo

Lihakset painaa ennemmän kuin läski olen kuullut bodareiden sanovan.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Jos joku teistä haluaa mukaan, niin luulen, että klubilaisten sekaan mahtuu hyvin:

La 1.8. ajelen hieman pidempään pysytellen Rastaalantien itäpuolella.  Koukkaan ensin Lepuskin ympäri, ja loppuun Ylästön. Lähtö klo 10.30  Malminkartanon täyttömäen parkkiksen tuntumasta. Vauhti reipas KK. Tämän  voi siirtää tuonnemmaksi, jos joku intoutuu järkkäämään retken jonnekin  muualle :Hymy:  Säävaraus! Tämän voi halutessaan ajella kokonaan tai lopetella milloin haluaa. Ajo päättyy Pitkäkosken majalle. 

Tervetuloa ehkäpä su 23.8. palauttelemaan jalkoja Reitti  2000-ajoon, jossa tarjolla vilpoisia lampia jaloille :Vink:  Lähtö klo 11 Luukin pikkuparkkikselta Vihdintien oikealta puolelta (Kehä kolmoselta katsottuna). Vauhti leppoisa. Loppuun voidaan ajella vielä n. 9 km lampireitti (Mustalampi ym.) ja tulla varsinaista reittiä pitkin Petikkoon, jos siltä tuntuu.

ELI HUOMINEN 2.8. AJO SIIRTYY elok. loppupuolelle!!!!

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Olikos ketään huomenna perjantaina päiväsaikaan tai aamusta keskuspuistoon ajamaan lähössä?

----------


## Shimaani

Juu.
Mää ajan seittemän jälkeen siitä länsilaitaa pitkin töihin.....

----------


## elasto

Ja mä ajan töistä kotiin Ylästö - Silvola - Paloheinä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ja mä olen viimeistä päivää lomalla huomenna niin ei puhuta töistä!

----------


## elasto

Mulla huomenna vika työpäivä ja sit alkaa 4 viikon loma! Viikon päästä muutankin siihen Vantaanlaaksoon, niin on taas nuo polut astetta lähempänä. Laskeskelin, että 2,5km munkkikosken majalle ja sama tiilerille eli aika tasan puolessa välissä korkeussuunnassa sitä lätäkköä asustelen tois puol jokkee.

----------


## slow

> Olikos ketään huomenna perjantaina  päiväsaikaan tai aamusta keskuspuistoon ajamaan lähössä?



Oli suunnitteilla ajella illemmalla mutta näyttää hieman kostelta tuo norjalaisten poppamiesten arvaus. Täytyy katsella.

----------


## marco1

Voi %!"¤!¤ mitkä kelit. Sateessakin voi ajaa mutta olisi toivottavaa että rankkasateet ei huuhtoisi piharemontin tuloksia suoraan lähimetsään. Ja rännikin pitäis korjata.

Myyntilistalle 50mm Thomson, 60mm Spe*lized, Shi M162 koko 46, pari pyökinväristä lasikaappia ja vähänkäytetty lomafjiiilis. Satusedälle se cc-pyörän olematon ketjunohjuri löyty kans.

----------


## Shimaani

Juffenaut että oli aamuhaukkupaksuttelulla sähkölinjojen alunen märkänä - en muista tuommoista vesiränniä ennen ajaneeni. Onneksi nuo pulleat renkaat kelluu.....   Rekulla oli selkäkin mudassa  :Hymy: 
Tompsoni lienee räikeän musta?

----------


## marco1

^mustapa hyvinkin on tuo Tomssonin vekotin ja taisi tulla alunperin Vyöhykkeeltä. Vaihdettu fjiiliksen vuoksi toiseen mustaan.

----------


## slow

Lähden näillä näkymin Munkkikoskelta seitsemän aikoihin. Ajatuksena nauttia lenkin päätteeksi palauttava Pehtoorissa. 
Jos hidas kompurointi metsässä kiinnostaa niin mukaan mahtuu.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kävin tuossa päivällä jo kastautumassa ja illalla on tytön treeniin viemistä/hakemista mutta jos ei enempää sada(epäilen) saatan vielä lenkille seiskan jälkeen lähteä. Katotaan jos törmäillään.

----------


## slow

Linjoilla ei ollut läheskään niin kuivaa kuin Shimu lupaili. Tai en vaan osaa kellua.
Ylästön parkissa tulee käytyä toistekin.

----------


## Marika

Huominen Reitti 2000 siirtyy sairastumisen vuoksi ehkäpä su 23.8., jos jotakuta sattuu kiinnostamaaan. Terkut Leppävaarasta, siellä on mielenkiintoisia kalliobaanoja!

----------


## mutanaama

Rapasta oli ylästössä linjojen alla, paitti kalliolla. Parkki oli mukava käydä pyörähtämässä.

----------


## marco1

> Rapasta oli ylästössä linjojen alla, paitti kalliolla. Parkki oli mukava käydä pyörähtämässä.



Hänestäkös ne luontoäänet lähtikin, luulin että siellä oli joku villieläin päässyt irti..

----------


## mutanaama

Mä vaan töpeksin teidän kulmilla hetken ja jo kirmasin kotiin kohti vastatuulta.

----------


## Shimaani

Aamukuuden pintaan tuli dejaviu - siellä sähölinjan allahan on issikka-aaltoa! Mutakosta mutakkoon, lätsisläts....

----------


## jh.nerve

Oisko kenestäkään tänään lenkkiseuraksi jossain päin Vantaata tai Nurmijärveä? Jotain hyvää maastopolkua..

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tämä oli sitten se viimeinen kesä eteläkärjessä ja Fatty pitää joskus syksyllä sieltä kotiin tuoda.  Jos jollakin setämiehellä alkaa etumuksessa pullottaa ajatus mahdollisesta omasta s-koon On One Fattystä, ((kuitukeulalla, zee 10 vaihteisto,slx-jarrut, sram x5 kammet)) niin yv:tä laatikkoon, niin kerron mielestäni huokean hinnan. Mielummin luovutan Fattyn  ajotoveri setämiehelle tai sen lähipiirille, kun laitan sen myyntiin fillaritorille hikisten renkaanpotkija hiplaajien näpelöitäväksi. :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään kl.17 reilu tuntinen After Work lenkki Petikon ulkoilualueen parkkikselta, lenkki sisältää oluttauon.

----------


## Shimaani

Menee vähän piukalle mut kai se on yritettävä - ensin fillarilla himaan, sit koiraamista, fillarin vaihto ja matkaan....

Muok:
rätsdängkele - kun ei pysty niin ei kykene.

----------


## marco1

^ & ^^ eli meikäläisen pitäis alkaa juoda kaljaa töissä jotta edes joku osa reseptistä onnistuisi...

Pientä ajotaukoa tässä pitänyt toipuakseen ja lähimaastoihin kalibroitumisen merkeissä.

----------


## marco1

Onpas lämmintä, kohta meikäläisen rikkinäinen termostaatti taitaa kelpottaa ajoasuksi vaan suojat ja Mavicin linerit. Siitä taitais tosin joutua miekkataksiin... Lääh.

----------


## kmw

Oli lämmintä kyllä. Lähipoluilla reilu pari h ja meni 1,5l vettä + 0,5l Kokista. Ei kuitenkaan aihetta vailitukseen. Kesä on aikas hyvä keksintö.

----------


## mutanaama

Ihan kiva lämpö ajella. 4h 50 min, taukopisteillä 6X3 mukia juomaa ja repusta vajaa puoltoista litraa. hyvin riitti

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Imatran skabasta puhut?  Minkälaisia teitä/polkuja siellä oli?  Oliko kovinkin teknisesti haastavaa?

----------


## mutanaama

Haastavimpia oli jyrkät nousut. Muutama juuri ja pari kiveä. Muuten tuntui olevan enimmäkseen latupohjaa ja siirtymiä. Ihan kiva reitti kuitenkin ja järjestelyt pelas

----------


## cuppis

^oisit kyllä saanut pitää suus kiinni Imatralla ruokapöydässä. "Noista kiekoista sais 4kg pois" jäi kalvamaan aika pahasti  :Vink:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko tänne syntynyt uudet kuppikunnat ja uudet lähtöpaikat, kun ei mitään perinnelähtöjä enää arki-iltaisin ole ollut tarjolla ? Sen mää ymmärrän, ettei mun seuraan kukaan halua tai kaipaa, mutta joku nyyppä voisi innostua. Tai kyllä mäkin voisin tulla, jos ei kiellettä.

----------


## marco1

Vaatisi jotakuta jolla on säännöllisempi elämänrytmi kuin meikäläisellä kutsumaan niitä lenkkejä koolle. "Lähtö 5min päästä" tyyppiset kutsut tuskin innostaa. Gentlemannit vissin ajaa mutta käyttävät uudempia viidakkorumpuja viestimiseen.

Lienee Mamil maantielenkin paikka tänään, metsässä aika trooppiset kelit.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jaa näitä whatsuppeja yms nää nuoret-setä miehet käyttää.  Juu ei onnistu 5 min lähtövaroitukselle, vähintään puolipäivää pitää olla aikaa.  Minä taas ajattelin mennä metsään, kun eilen vedin maantielenkin.

----------


## mutanaama

> ^oisit kyllä saanut pitää suus kiinni Imatralla ruokapöydässä. "Noista kiekoista sais 4kg pois" jäi kalvamaan aika pahasti



Ei niistä niin paljoa sais, mutta pari kiloa kylläkin  :Hymy: .

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kun puhe tuli tuosta kevennysasiasta niin osaatko heittää arviota minkä verran Canyonin Duden jo alunperinkin kevyistä kiekoista voisi tilanne keventyä vaihtamalla vaikka esim McCarbonia alle?

Miten toi ajotuntuma muuttuu jos vaihdetaan vaikka 80mm kehistä 52mm?

----------


## mutanaama

Pitäisi tietää paljon ne alkuperäiset painaa. Pahis ja Zipo osaa vastailla paremmin noihin tuntumiin, hyö kun ajelevat millä sattuu ja missä sattuu.

----------


## PMT

en osaan sanoa että Dune joustokeulalla painoi saman kuin Zipon Trek Joustokeulalla , eli et saa todennäköisesti muuta kuin ulkonäön kuuttumaan.

----------


## Kärrä

^^^Itsellä on nallevassu carbon1 vakiokiekoilla, jotka eivät ole käsittääkseni painavimmasta päästä (Marge lite/Salsa conversion napa). Kuitenkin, kun vertasimme kesällä Zipon kanssa etukiekkojen painoja, niin on ollut lähes joka päivä mielessä ottaa telefooniyhteys Mutikseen...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Kun puhe tuli tuosta kevennysasiasta niin osaatko heittää arviota minkä verran Canyonin Duden jo alunperinkin kevyistä kiekoista voisi tilanne keventyä vaihtamalla vaikka esim McCarbonia alle?
> 
> Miten toi ajotuntuma muuttuu jos vaihdetaan vaikka 80mm kehistä 52mm?



Mulla Dudessa 65mm MCarboonit mutta en malttanut erikseen punnita osia. Kokonaispaino putosi karvan yli kilolla kun poistin etuvaihtajan, vaihdoin kuitusen Answerin stongan ja nuo kehät luonnollisesti litkutettuna noin 1,5 desiä per kiekko.

----------


## HC Andersen

Vyöhykkeen varastopäällikölle iso kiitos vimputtimista :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Kun puhe tuli tuosta kevennysasiasta niin osaatko heittää arviota minkä verran Canyonin Duden jo alunperinkin kevyistä kiekoista voisi tilanne keventyä vaihtamalla vaikka esim McCarbonia alle?
> 
> Miten toi ajotuntuma muuttuu jos vaihdetaan vaikka 80mm kehistä 52mm?



Tähän voinen piakkoin vastailla, kun mulle tulee sekä dtswissit, että mcarbonit 65sena.. Dt:n ilmoitettu/punnittu paino vaihtelee 2,21-2,25kg/pari, mcarbonien pitäis Hopen navoolla ja dt pinnoilla asettua 1,9kg/pari paikeille..

----------


## kmw

Mää ajan aina kun voin, mutta kun huushållissa puhkuu muutoksentuulet koko ajan niin että etukäteen sopiminen on hankalaa.

Tänään mm. Ruotsinkylän mettää ristiin&rastiin (mulle ihan uusia polkuja paljon) , Mätis, K-puisto, PetasKeimola jne. Läskillä seuraavan kerran Mätäkiven hiekkamontulle leikkimään. Ei ihan pöhköä ollut 41 millisilläkään, mutta kuitenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

> Vyöhykkeen varastopäällikölle iso kiitos vimputtimista



Kunhan mää ny saan ruoskittua ne stn logistiikkapellet niin mää kuvittelen saavani käteen ne äkstee viput.  Tai ees helposti saataville.
Muoks:
aamuviien pintaan kävi jo mielessä (kihihihi) että kohta pitää alkaa käyttää haukkupaksuttelussa valoja.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kuitukiekoilla kevenetty gramma versus DT:n läskikiekot maksanee siis reilu 3 €/g eli reilun tonnin . Rahamiesten hommia, mielummin ostan moisella summalla pitkän pitoon vaikkapa Ocean Rigin osakkeita  :Hymy:  Näppärään joskus noista DT:n kiekoista sisurit pois, niin siinä säästyy edullisesti puolisen kiloa.

ps. Mukavahan niitä värillisiä kari-pettereitä tosin olisi porstuassa ihailla.

----------


## zipo

Kerrohan sitten punnitustulokset kun olet veivannut dt:t pitäväksi tubeleksi vs orkkis.
Se teippaus.....youknow.holdaus on Buffett tyyliä.
Huom.mä en ostanut kuitukehiä gramman viilaukseen tai värikoodaukseen vaan aivan eri perusteella vrt takanapajutut.
No ei siitä sen enempää , muuten kuulostaa risalta äänilevyltä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Teippaus > jollain "oikealla" tubeless teipilla, sitten kun sitä hovitoimittajalta saksasta saa.
Holdaus> öljy on nyt niin halpaa, ettei edes Saudit tule tällä hinnalla toimeen, joten öljyn hinnan on yksinkertaisesti noustava ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tähän voinen piakkoin vastailla, kun mulle tulee sekä dtswissit, että mcarbonit 65sena.. Dt:n ilmoitettu/punnittu paino vaihtelee 2,21-2,25kg/pari, mcarbonien pitäis Hopen navoolla ja dt pinnoilla asettua 1,9kg/pari paikeille..



Mulla paino 1,89kg teipattuna, napoina Salsa ja pinnoina öky kalliit aeropinnat. Onko nuo DeeTeen punnittu teipeillä vai ei?

----------


## Kemizti

> Mulla paino 1,89kg teipattuna, napoina Salsa ja pinnoina öky kalliit aeropinnat. Onko nuo DeeTeen punnittu teipeillä vai ei?



DeeTeen punnistustavasta ei tietoa, mutta tuollaisia lukemia oon bongaillu sivusilmällä lukien.. Mcarbonien painoarvaus perustuu ilmoitettujen painojen yhteenlaskuun ilman teippejä ja venttiileitä..

----------


## Shimaani

Pitääkö tässäkin ketjussa alkaa jahkailla kehäleveyden merkitystä? 
Hus asiaankuuluvaan ketjuun siitä.

----------


## marco1

Faktat pois häiritsemästä tästä ketjusta  :Hymy: 
Sainkohan nitinän hävitettyä Pyystä? Vesisateessa auton katolla 2000km oli kehittänyt ikävän kitinän hiljaiseen ajokkiin. Kesän jännityskertomus jatkuu koeajolla tänään.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Pitääkö tässäkin ketjussa alkaa jahkailla kehäleveyden merkitystä? 
> Hus asiaankuuluvaan ketjuun siitä.



Olet oikeassa.

Asiaankuuluvissa ketjuissa on vaan semmoinen ominaisuus että siellä joku useimmiten saa jonkun kohtauksen ja ryhtyy moralisoimaan vaikka speksaamisen tarpeellisuutta tai oikeutusta. Tai alkaa muuten vaan moralisoimaan jos  jotain pidetään hyvälaatuisena ja ko tavaran myymisellä on jotain tekemistä jonkun foorumilaisen kanssa.  Tai joku tuntee  ko kauppamiehen. Em antaa huonon sivumaun useimmiten  muuten hyvään keskusteluun.

Mutta ajoporukka ja yhteislenkkikeskusteluhan tämä tosiaan on.

----------


## zipo

> Pitääkö tässäkin ketjussa alkaa jahkailla kehäleveyden merkitystä? 
> Hus asiaankuuluvaan ketjuun siitä.



Sorry,Otan vain takkini.

----------


## marco1

> Sorry,Otan vain takkini.



Jotain uusia takkisuosituksia? Intrepid Apparelilta tilasin tarjouksesta ajopaidan ja liivin - olivat jopa mittataulukon mukaisia. Reissussa testattu ja hyväksi havaittu L-koko, mahan kohdalta vähän piukka mutta perfect. Taidan tilata sen niiden takinkin jos vielä löytyy kokoja.

----------


## Shimaani

^Näinköhän hänet hiihimässä Kadonneen metsän ympäri kun tänään haukkulenkkeilin yhentoista pintaan?

Japois kakkosivulta.....

----------


## marco1

Ei kait tuolla ole luntakaan, kukas pölijä sitä nyt kesällä suksii...  :Hymy:  Hiivatti että on tökkivät reunat noissa kylän uusissa katukiveyksissä.

Lauantaina olin kyllä ulkoiluttamassa tulevaa Espoolaista pitkin mettiä suljetulle (28.8 asti) Maunulan majalle saakka. Hyvässä kunnossa polut mutta jostain syystä sain 5 kertaa tärskyn oksasta kypärään ja yhden kerran naamaan. Karu luonto!

----------


## Marsusram

> .. sain 5 kertaa tärskyn oksasta kypärään ja yhden kerran naamaan. Karu luonto!



Oliko sama oksa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tänä ehtoona johonkin kellon löymään ajattelin suorittaa sissiajelun Övitsbölen poluille ja ehkäpä jopa kikkakallioille asti, jos sinne muistan reitin.

----------


## marco1

> Oliko sama oksa?



Ei. Mutta nyt tiedän mitä se _deja vu_ tarkoittaa.

----------


## marco1

> Tänä ehtoona johonkin kellon löymään ajattelin suorittaa sissiajelun Övitsbölen poluille ja ehkäpä jopa kikkakallioille asti, jos sinne muistan reitin.



Olisi ollut hieno keli lähteä ajohommiin mutta aamulla soitettu musiikkiesitys "Fasettilukkojen marssi" soitettuina L2-L5 perkussioilla oli sen verran vaikuttava kokemus että soffa kutsuu.

----------


## marco1

Tänään kuudelta ajohommia vaikka öö Diileriltä. Tiukalle menee ehtiminen mutta nyt taitaa päästä ajamaan vielä kerran ennätyskuivilla poluilla.

----------


## slow

Hittonääs, ei kykene kun maasturista puuttuu etukiekko. Kellään moista lainata? (kun täällä ei kauppaa saa käydä..) 29" ja 15 mm kriittiset mitat.

----------


## marco1

Minulta puuttuu vielä keskiölaakeri mutta kajautan siihen jonkun melkein ehjän äkkiä tilalle..  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojalla tänään ajoa noin 1800. Oon vielä eläinlääkärissä, ja pitäis ehtiä siihen himaan. Tai sitten varttia yli. Nyt jo lusittu täällä kahdesta asti

----------


## mutanaama

Joo klo 1800 lähtö

----------


## Shimaani

No ei *piip* ehtiny tähänkään lähtöön. Mennään sit rekkujen kaa niille kuiville poluille :-D

----------


## kmw

Ensi lauantaina setäjuna Munqqis -> Aida. Liikkeellepolkaisu 16.00, Aidalla 18.00.

Ässän Uuwen haluan nähdä livenä, ugh.

----------


## Shimaani

Saattaahan tuon nähdä kaffilan seinustalla mutta sateeseen sitä ei voi viiä - rauta ruostuu ja hiilikuitu turpoaa pilalle.  :-D

----------


## marco1

Hjuvat polut, hjuvat kelit, huono seura. Ajelin normaalisti kuraisia paikkoja eestaas ihan siitä riemusta että ne olivat eilen kuivia.

Alkulenkistä oli kerrankin lentävä Pyy kun piti palata rivakkaa vauhtia kotikorjaamolle hakemaan etugummin kadonneen sielun tilalle uusi   :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ai metikössä piileksii sielunkaappain?
Siikarannassa se kähveltää rattaanpultteja..

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt kun viimeinen normi 26" siirtyi uusiin käsiin ja hälle ei kelvannut kaupan päälle satsi Nobby niccejä eikä Schwalben nastagummit. Niin tästä käytetyt, mutta priima gummit ensimmäiselle setämielle, joka ne haluaa hakemisen vaivalla. Vaikka piltin pyörään. Saa jos vie koko tarjotun setin.

Gummit meni.

----------


## marco1

^Gummit varmaan kelpas, näyttää siltä että 26" kokoisina ei enää kovin monia jänskiä uusia malleja joten saa keskittyä ajamiseen vanhoilla.

Metsästä löytyi Shimu & koirakoilu ja vähän myöhemmin pari klubilaista. Ja sitten muutama ikiajoiksi kadonnutta polkua.

----------


## JuusoA

Tere! Lähteekö loppuviikolla lenkkiä jos ei tuu vettä kun Esterin Persiistä? nyt ois xc pyöräkin nipussa taas.

Taidan lähtee seittemän jälkeen Ylästön metsiin ajelemaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojalla tuur de diipdits tänään kello 18:00.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hep! Ja muutama lisämerkki.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Huolimatta huomattavasti keventyneestä ajopelistä on tuo siirtymä yhä liian pitkä poljettavaksi. Nyyh.

Masentuneenaa vajoaa tuoliin ja haaveilee parkkiruudusta ja Dacia Dokkerista  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Syväojalla tuur de diipdits tänään kello 18:00.



Onko pitkäkin lenkki tiedossa? pimee tulee jo kasin jälkeen...

----------


## mutanaama

Pari tuntia, sen verran että ehtii kastua ja tulla kylmä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mistä lähtö?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutiksen pihasta, sompiontie 13

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ok, mukana!

----------


## mutanaama

Dänks herroille seurasta. Hissukseen kun ajelee, ei viima kuivaa hikeä. Muutama tunti rehellistä maastoa ja puolisen tuntia siirtymiä, kun mua väsytti ja piti keksiä jotain jolla tavalla saa välillä levätä. Mutta on Liikuva Shikaani kehittynyt vuodessa. Narumäki heittämällä ylös, ja koko ajan olis vaan ollut menossa kovempaa. Kisoihin siitä hus hus!! Niin, ton narumäen on tähän mennessä tainnut selättää yhteensä kolme fillaristia, ja tänään oli vielä niimmaan saatanan liukasta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joo, kivaa oli. Ei se narumäki näköjään vaadi kuin kevyen pyörän, tiheän välityksen, pitävän renkaan sekä isot reidet. *peukku*

----------


## petjala

^&^^ Onko se nyt prhana niinkin, että jostain tietystä syystä, kuten vesisateesta, porukka käyttää takakumeissa epäilyttävän karkeita nappuloita?? En usko. (Hiilikuitu on painovoiman huijausta, hyihyi)

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Mikä lie onnenkantamoinen ja hyvä päivä, onneksi ei mainittu selälleen menoa rautalanka-aitakikkailuesteellä :Hymy: 

Mut kivaa oli hyvässä seurassa!

----------


## mutanaama

Mistä nää semmoista löysit???

Ja onnenkantamoinen... Phyi! Silkkaa laatua, ei voi kuin restecpaa moista!!Soon varmaan salaa reenannu. Kikkailu vaatii vähän ehkä hiomista  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Huomenna sunstaina nuukselaa klo 10 alkaen kattilasta. 
Ajelen itse 5-7h, mutta reitti mahdollistaa paon hellposti 3-4h kohdilla ja tarvittaessa muulloinkin.
 Märkää, tunkkausta ja fillarin kantamista mahtuu matkalle, saattaa vähän sattua myös ajettavia pätkiä.
Matkalla mahdollisesti 1-2 tankkaus-/ evästyspistettä. Tai sit ei.

Jos kuka/ ken innosta pinkeänä halajaa messiin, niin huudelkoon heppiä tänne ennen aamuseiskaa -
muuten starttaan omine aikoineni aikaisemmin.

mu-ok: fätillä siis itse kai ajelen

----------


## HC Andersen

Jalkapöytä vielä hieman arka joten passaan huomisen.

----------


## petjala

> ...reitti mahdollistaa paon hellposti 3-4h kohdilla ja tarvittaessa muulloinkin.
> 
> mu-ok: fätillä siis itse kai ajelen



Tähän voisin turvautua. En aja itteeni tajuttomaks, niin kykenen ihmisten ilmoille, mikäli kivireki. Kattila 10:00.

----------


## mutanaama

No Pah, mulla koiran kyttäämistä 12-16 ei oikeen natsaa. Ajelen sitten taas issekseni illemmalla.

----------


## Shimaani

Haukui juoksutettu rampuksella reilu pari tuntia auringonnousun jälkeen joten eiku päikkäreille....
Haltijalan joenrantapolulla oli vaihettu sillan paikkaa ja korjattu se yksi muhkea reikä [notkosta] keskeltä polokua.

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt jo :O,

----------


## Shimaani

Kyllä pääikkärit kannattaa ottaa heti aamusta niin voi sit auringonlämmössä muuta puuhia.  Eikunsiis kun valoherätysvekotin naukuu viikolla ennen kuutta niin sama linnunlaulu raikaa sit viikonloppuisinkin [= laiska ohjelmoijja] ja kun ei satanu ku saavista niin otin koirani ja kävin.  Ja sit uuvestaan toisen koiran kaa. Koirat senQ hoikistuu mut isäntä ei..... :wtf:
Heitin eilen kaksi mutkaisaa onkivapaa Korson ruostepöörääjälle jtn vielä on yksi mahdollisesti joutilaana  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Kohta parisuhdepyöräilemään*™* Vaimoläski*™* V.2.0 neitsyyslenkille.

----------


## mutanaama

Rauno saa kävellä koko tontin ympäri, ei paljoa auta koiran tai äijän hoikistumiseen.

----------


## ellmeri

Syksyn ensimmäinen lenkura heitetty,polvi kesti ajamisen maantiellä ja mäet seisaaltaan polkien,tähtäimessä ensivuoden tofkholm kewäällä.

Kuntoilia yllätti takaa ja ohi....wiuh.

----------


## PaH

> Märkää, tunkkausta ja fillarin kantamista mahtuu matkalle, saattaa vähän sattua myös ajettavia pätkiä.
> Matkalla mahdollisesti 1-2 tankkaus-/ evästyspistettä. Tai sit ei.



Oli märkää, ennen puoltapäivää jopa mätömärkää. Tunkattiin. Tunkattiin ja kannettiin. Kannettiin. Tais siel olla välissä pari
ajettavaa pätkääkin. Yks tankkauspiste löydettiin. Röyh. Vajaa viis tuntia tänään oli just parahultainen pätkä - petjala kinus kyllä
vielä lisää ... Tnx petjalalle seurasta / seuraamisesta. 

Ruostepyörät orrella kuivumassa - olis näemmä kannattanu kuivata kameran linssi

----------


## petjala

Räkätauti saa miettimään ja katselemaan tyhmiä juttusia. Pelkkä katsominen olis varistanu nestemäistä kakkapölyä housuun, paitsi että istun tässä munasillaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Effing helll! Melkoiset ojat oli välillä polun laidassa.....

----------


## marco1

Pyörä kunnossa - check
Uudet ajovalot - check
Uudet ajokengät - check
Intiaanikesä - check
Kuumelentsuräkätauti päällä - check

Ajovideoista nyt niin tiiä mutta tässä oli jaksettu viihdettä editoida yhteen pötköön: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QajyNRnyPMs

----------


## PaH

Halullisia nuuxelaan huomenissa? 
Kaikkee tawallista olis tarjolla; vähän ajettavaa, jonniinverran tunkattavaa ynnä pakolliset kanto-osuudet. Niin ja hirvikärpäsiä kans.
Lähtö approx kynpän kieppeillä, paikan infoan jos/kun innostusta löytyy. 4-6h. Heppihuudot 22.00 mennessä pliis.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pientä flunssaa päällä, en lähde nuukselaan vaikka mieli tekisi. Taidan suorittaa jotain rauhallista petojen testailua lähimaastossa....

----------


## HC Andersen

Onx kellään joutilasta 180mm levyä jouten, mieluiten kelluva pinkillä spaiderilla, mutta joku muukin käy....

----------


## Shimaani

Täällä kylillä on joku julastopaiva johon olen kuulemma lupautunut touhuamaan. Duplapuukkaukset on hanurista..


Levystä pitää kysellä varastohenkilökunnalta  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Huomenna ip tai su ap mitään lenkkiä mielessä kellään? 2-3h joutais ajamaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä varmaan ajelen mutta raaaaaaaauhassa ja ehkä eukon kanssa.

----------


## JuusoA

Su vois ehkä koittaa tulla lenkille, jos ei yövuorot jatku.

----------


## marco1

> Täällä kylillä on joku julastopaiva johon olen kuulemma lupautunut touhuamaan.



^Selvisihän se yllätysesiintyjäkin  :Hymy: 

A-luojan keli mutta kuski edelleen DNS kunnossa.

180mm Maguran paikka pinkillä keskiöllä löytyy. Alkujaan 2mm ollut mutta käytettynä varmaan vähän vähemmän.

----------


## Shimaani

Kummitteleeko täällä?  Luulin vastanneeni hooseelle että mustakeskuksinen Magura löytyy mutta sitä viestiä ei näy.....
Kolmetuntisen aamuhaukkulenkin päälle otin tanakat päikkärit ja missasin yllätysesiintymiseni  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Markon pinkki Maguralle hep!

----------


## marco1

Ruuvaan laikan pyörästä irti ja pesen siitä öljyt pois  :Hymy: 
Prkl luotettavat saksalaiset kun eivät enää pidä öljyjä eikä ikää kuin reilu 10v. Joo tämä on toinen pari.





> Kolmetuntisen aamuhaukkulenkin päälle otin tanakat päikkärit ja missasin yllätysesiintymiseni



Miehet kirosivat, naiset ja lapset itkivät peruutuksen vuoksi mutta letkeä raga-mies kuulemma pelasti päivän.

----------


## Shimaani

Hippi ku hippi.... :-D

Sarjassamme turhaa tietoa: ihteään voi lyödä kuusenoksalla silmään kumartumalla poimimaan koirantorttua naapurin kuusiaidan juuresta. :laught:

----------


## kmw

Huamenna kauden 1. VPCX Laajasalossa. Ao. topikissa lisemmin infoa. Mää menen, tuletteks te?

----------


## Kärrä

> Mutta on Liikuva Shikaani kehittynyt vuodessa. Narumäki heittämällä ylös, ja koko ajan olis vaan ollut menossa kovempaa.



Katselin tänään ko. herran menoa mätiksellä....On ilmeisesti "stroganoffit menneet reisiin"...*syvä kumarrus*

----------


## marco1

> Markon pinkki Maguralle hep!



Toivottavasti hän ei odota eppu-tason toimituspalvelua?  :Hymy: 
Haettavissa on toki hyvillä aukioloajoilla varustetusta superMarkotista.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kiinostaisko ketään lähteä viikonloppuna Kivikko-Hallainvuori alueelle ajamaan? En ole ite siellä koskaan käyny mutta kuulemma hyvää polkua olis tarjolla, kiva olis myös jos entuudestaan tuntis aluetta niin ei menis ympyrää ajamiseks.

----------


## HC Andersen

Monet sedät on viikonlopun aikana Lopella leireilemässä CCG:n syysleirin merkeissä.

----------


## Shimaani

Aijjuu.....   Missähän mun matkakorkkiruuvi on?  Teleskuuppimakkuritikku on jo Muulissa  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Pinkkii piparii. Mmm.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiitos.   !

----------


## HC Andersen

> Pinkkii piparii. Mmm.



Pumppernikkeli :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Tää ketiu karkaa ihan kohta lapasesta. :shake:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Tää ketiu karkaa ihan kohta lapasesta. :shake:




Auttaisko nää

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään ajelua petikossa kello 18:00 alkaen. Valot tarvii varmaan olla mukana

----------


## Shimaani

Ehe ehe,
samaan aikaan alkaa kotiseutuyhdistyksen hallituksen kokous ja mä olen vielä duunissa kädet olkapäitä myöten .....

----------


## HC Andersen

Duunissa varmaan kasiin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Pakko pitää huilipäivää välillä, tuli käytyä Malminkartanon portaissa toissapäivänä ja jalat ihan puhki vieläkin. Mikäli Pe-Su välillä olis jollain intoa lähteä Kivikko/Hallainvuori alueelle niin olisin mukana, toki muukin paikka käy jossei vettä sada.

----------


## mutanaama

siä mitään valoja tarvinnu, kun olin jo seiskan jälkeen himassa.

----------


## Shimaani

Vattujuu,
tää pääsi lähtemään duunista himaakohti vasta seittemän jälkeen ja sit niitä valoja olis jotar *****. 

Neiti bauhaus myis sitä Hooseen kompuraa euron alta kahensataa, jos tuommottisen duuniin kävis hakemassa.  Sais puhalleltua bitit suoraan sinne ämmpäriin....

----------


## mutanaama

Tapahtui tänään syväojalla, Polkukonkelisti ajoi sen ..tun narumäen ylös heittämällä ja viinapullomäessäkin syntyi uusi enkka. Tästä tule mitään kun noi syväojaneitsyet menee heittämällä ohi joka sopesta. 
Tsiigatkaas muuten tätä, kellä ei facebookkia ole Pastu väänteli vähän videota

.

----------


## kmw

Hyvä raina. Tähän uitusti peukalon kuvia.

----------


## PaH

> Halullisia nuuxelaan huomenissa? 
> Kaikkee tawallista olis tarjolla; vähän ajettavaa, jonniinverran tunkattavaa ynnä pakolliset kanto-osuudet. Niin ja hirvikärpäsiä kans.
> Lähtö approx kynpän kieppeillä, paikan infoan jos/kun innostusta löytyy. 4-6h. Heppihuudot 22.00 mennessä pliis.



Hej tytöt & pojat - uudistetaan kysely. Myös toinen kansallispuisto mahdollinen jos semmottinen kinostaa.
Muuten samat speksit - itte liikenteeseen yhdellä vaihteella, notta nii.

----------


## petjala

^no pöh. Kerettiin emännän kans sopia reduilureissu huomiselle. Sunnuntaina saattais onnistua ajotkin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää kerkeis kanssa sunnuntai aamusta reduilee, huomenna töitä ja fillarin myyntiä...

----------


## PaH

> Hej tytöt & pojat - uudistetaan kysely. Myös toinen kansallispuisto mahdollinen jos semmottinen kinostaa.
> Muuten samat speksit - itte liikenteeseen yhdellä vaihteella, notta nii.



Se oli se toinen k-puisto sit tänään. Starttiaika ennen ysiä ei ollu ehken loppuun asti harkittu; *itun märkää oli. 
Välityskin tuntu vähän pitkältä tuonne/ tänään / näille reisille - 34x19 - ei jatkoon. Päätin ajella itteni kuivaks ja reilu viistuntinen siitä sit kerty. 
Pari uutta polunpätkääkin löysin. 

Olis kait nuukselan vuoro huomenna. Lähtö 10:30 tai 11. Paikan kerron joskun jokutaiketkä huutaa hep. Dedlain se tuttu 22:00.

----------


## petjala

Hoplaa! 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PaH

Luukin parkkis, 10:30.

----------


## petjala

Jepa. Hoosee kai mukaan myös.

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## HC Andersen

Hep huomiselle!

----------


## Shimaani

Ej pysty kykenemään kun pitää täyttää vaihtolavaa ennen maanantaista poisviemistä.  Aamusta lisää haukkupööräämistä jolta äsken palattiin, Haltijalan peltojen yllä oli upea kuutamo  :Hymy: 
Ylämaankarja oli siinä Ruutinkosken aitauksessa märehtimässä, komeita elikoi

----------


## petjala

Jos sen nimi on vaihtolava, niin vaadi toinen tilalle ;-)

Kuu oli tänään kyllä upea heti noustuaankin.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja maanantaiaamusta se punastuu. Tv ei oo yhtä tanakkaa sumua ku viime aikoina on pidelly että näkee spektaakkelin  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

http://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2015/09...samana-paivana

Jos edes vähän terveempi niin Strggn selässä käyn ihmettelemässä. 25-tien tuollapuolen on jo vähän valosaasteettomampaa.

----------


## PaH

> Olis kait nuukselan vuoro huomenna. Lähtö 10:30 tai 11. Paikan kerron joskun jokutaiketkä huutaa hep. Dedlain se tuttu 22:00.



Ku yhellä on kaktus kurkussa, toinen syö liikaa nakkipannua aamupalaks ja kolmas ei kuulemma oo kerenny reenaamaan tarpeeks, saa ainekset nou_flou- lenkkiin.
Tää oli ny sellanen. Pyörän kantaminen ja nostelu runkkosten ylitte oli tänään pop. Tuhat kertaa kun toi toistetaan niin tytinmäen yli ajaa heittämällä.
Mulle ei vieläkään selvinny se miks meistä kuulemma lähti niin hauska ääni. Tnx osallisille.

Mun pöörä naksu eestä koko reissun ajan. Paskoja napoja nuo hadleyt, jo tuhannen ajotunnin jälkeen joutu tiukkaamaan päittäisvälystä.

----------


## mutanaama

Näytin sahaa sille turhan korkealle rungolle, ja siitä seuraavasta napsastiin oksat huitin ---ttuun, että pääsee ihmiset ajamaan. Se yksi minkä ali pääsi ajamalla polvi maassa, sai jäädä paikalleen.

----------


## petjala

> Mulle ei vieläkään selvinny se miks meistä kuulemma lähti niin hauska ääni.



Oliks siin just joku ylämäki ennen? Vai kuin kauas tollasella paikassa kuuluu ne HC:n ja mun efektihuohotukset? *hinghhyääuiii-flyäähuhhhuuiii* Aikaset miehet lättähattuin hommissa.

----------


## PaH

> Oliks siin just joku ylämäki ennen? Vai kuin kauas tollasella paikassa kuuluu ne HC:n ja mun efektihuohotukset? *hinghhyääuiii-flyäähuhhhuuiii* Aikaset miehet lättähattuin hommissa.



Ei voinu olla kun koko matka oli pelkkää alamäkeä.

----------


## JuusoA

Olis tänään suunnitelmissa mennä Ylästön metsiin ajelemaan. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti voin myös liittyä jengiin jos muualta lähtee joku lenkki.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään on siivouspäivä  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Piti luovuttaa ja hakia myrkyt lekurilta, en saanut vajaassa neljässä viikossa lepäilemällä tautia nujerrettua  :Irvistys: 
Viikon päästä sitten ajohommiin taas.

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään toivutaan viikonlopun siivoilusta lepäämällä, iltapimeällä sit haukunjuoksuttelua jlln kikottimella valon kera.  :Hymy:

----------


## JuusoA

Lähteekö tänään lenkkiä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Ilmoitellaan välillä täällä "lenkistä".... Huomenna perjantaina kl. 19 Petikon ulkoilualueen parkkikselta perinteinen Perjantai after work lenkki, varustuksena valot, olut ja makkara, vauhti hidas ja seura kuivaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Onk vauhti oikeasti hidas?

Nimim.
_Palkeet VinQ_

----------


## mutanaama

No ei, mutta teeskennellään että on. Kyllä ne odottaa kun kiukutellaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä ajan kostoksi toooooosi hiljaa

----------


## Shimaani

Pihkura.
Perjantai = koirakoulu ==> noukänduu lenkki. 
*päätäseinään*

----------


## marco1

No en minäkään jos ei Shimukaan ehdi. Sitäpaitsi kesällä ukkosmyrskyssä olin jo teidän kans siellä.

----------


## JuusoA

Ehdin jos ajan täyyysia pois töistä

----------


## PaH

Huomenna la 03102015 klo 1030 kattila. 

Alustava aie lähtee ajeluttamaan yhtä nöösiä peruspoluille 4-5h verran - 
muutama lehmänhermoinen kikattaja mahtunee mukaan. 
Speksit entiset. Halukkuushuudot tänne ennen aamu kasia, siihen asti pidätän itelläni oikeuden 
perua plääni - häätyy katsoa yltyykö korvakipuilu yms tekosyyt

----------


## marco1

> Pihkura.
> Perjantai = koirakoulu ==> noukänduu lenkki. 
> *päätäseinään*



^ viimeksi nähtynä astelemassa reippain askelin kukkakaupan suuntaan....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Täällä ollaan jo. Juodaan oluet ootellessa

----------


## Shimaani

Ei mkn kuikkakauppa vaan ärkioski, piti käydä uusimassa kestoloma-anomus.  Bonggaaja bongattiin kassajonosta mutta kaliamerkki jäi epäselväksi :-D
Hyvä tottistreeni, taas kerran.
Kattila?
Tää tuumii ja palaa asiaan ennen dedlainia

----------


## HC Andersen

> Huomenna la 03102015 klo 1030 kattila. 
> 
> Alustava aie lähtee ajeluttamaan yhtä nöösiä peruspoluille 4-5h verran - 
> muutama lehmänhermoinen kikattaja mahtunee mukaan. 
> Speksit entiset. Halukkuushuudot tänne ennen aamu kasia, siihen asti pidätän itelläni oikeuden 
> perua plääni - häätyy katsoa yltyykö korvakipuilu yms tekosyyt



Ei pysty kykenemään  :Irvistys:

----------


## Shimaani

Kierrätyskoiranjuoksutussemifättilenkillä totesin että palkeiden tukkoisuusasteen takia on paree jättää kattilanpaukutus väliin vaikka ruskainen metsä houkuttaa. Koirattarelle valkeni vetämisen idea, woo - hoo!

----------


## Marsusram

Loppui kammen rutina kun vaihtoi väljäksi kuluneen keskiölaakerin.
Samanlaiseen kun ei löytynyt parempaa nyt varaosista. Kaipa tuo hetken kestää..

----------


## HC Andersen

Mitkäs laakerit sulla olikaan?

----------


## Shimaani

Kummasti se polkemisenrutina hiljenee hetQ vaihtaa kammpilaakerin.  Saas nähä kuin pitkään tuo viimeksvaihettu e13 kestää läskissä...
Tänään kotiinpäin ajellessa laittoi tuumimaan että olipa kalliit ne kuusi kanttarellia kun niitten taatta autoili puolitoista tuntia suuntaansa.  Toisaalta, ohiammuttu hirvi on vissiin vielä kalliimpi yksikköhinnaltaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Mitkäs laakerit sulla olikaan?



Rallinaaman Team XC oli tuossa tullut mukana, samat löytyi kaapista.

----------


## HC Andersen

Parhaat 70v bileet evör, kiitos PMT vedosta ja kahvista.

----------


## marco1

Salajuhlat! Onnittelut täältäkin.

----------


## ellmeri

Onnea PMT!! harmitus kun roppa alkoi kapinoimaan ja jouduin perumaan hyvän tapahtuman.

----------


## Smo

50/60/70 ??

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään tuli vähän sellainen ex tempore pimeälenkki syväojalla, jossa, revittiin ketjuja pois pinnojen luota ja kiristeltiin hampaita. Eiku kampia. Reilu tunti ajoa melkein kahteen tuntiin ja kilsojakin tuli melkein 10  :Hymy: . Onneks Jallu löyty !
Kiitos taas mukanaolleille,vaikkei teitä siellä pimeässä metsässä nähny kuin hirmuisena valotuikkuna.

----------


## sixsixone

Oli hyvät setit Syväojalla. Pelkkää loivaa alamäkeä tarjolla Kiitoksia!

----------


## petjala

Jei! Kiitokset sinne.

----------


## HC Andersen

Taasko ne petjalan kammet halus erkaantua pöörästä.

----------


## petjala

:-( jos hitsais, niin vois sit vaihtaa laakerit rälläkällä...

----------


## petjala

Luin ja sisäistin Rallinaaman asennusohjeet. Niissä ilmoitettu kiristysmomentti pultilla ja "tap gently to fully seat the crankarm". Vedin pikkukaputuksen sijaan vasaralla (puu välissä ja ovenkarmi akselin toisessa päässä vastaanottajana) ja jäykällä ranteella. 

Se on "gently", koska se on tuon #@"?!@##:n äpärän omaksi parhaaksi. Nyt toiveikas.

Pyysin jo anteeks ja asettuminen vaikutti toteutuvan. Vainoharha jatkukoon illalla.

Perustasko oman säikeen "Korson kampikamppailut". Taidan mennä vähän pahoinpitelemään Nature Boyn keskiönseutua, koska siinä ei (vielä) ole kammet löystynyt kertaakaan. Kopkop. :-P

----------


## marco1

Pitäis käyttää speksattuja työkaluja, käsittääkseni tässä kuvassa on oikea työkalu kammen asettamiseen:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/twofishblu/4347417502/
työkalun koodi taitaa olla RF-OMG!!11

----------


## ellmeri

Meidän pihalla piipahti Spessun läskipyörä isolla miehellä iso fillari L tai XL jouduin polkee seisaaltaan kun ei saanut laskettua satulaa...

Neuvoin keravalle menemään kaltaistensa luo.

----------


## petjala

@Bässi: Makee kuminuija!

----------


## Bässi

:No huh!:  Oonko lainannu nuijaani? Elä kokonaan syö sitä  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna fuck tö wöörk ajelu Diileriltä. Lähtö vaikka kello 18:00. Olutta saa olla mukana

----------


## marco1

^recipe for disaster... Mukana.
*soundrackina Amorphiksen uudelta levyltä Dark Path*

----------


## HC Andersen

Todennäköisesti ajan fak dö wöörk lenkin vaimon ja koirien kanssa, mutta koska mun vaimo on nainen niin saattaa olla että ilmaannun tiilerille mutiksen lenkille.... Elämä on joskus yllätyksiä täynnä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Diilerille tulossa.

----------


## marco1

Kirjallisesti vielä jos ei tullut selväksi paikan päällä: Kiitoksia tarroista, niillä saatiin junioriosastolle ihmeteltävää ihan tosissaan.  :Hymy: 
Hyvät ajot.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kiitos heijastavasta tavarasta. Vaikka vetäjä vaihtui ja vauhdin piti tasaantua, niin perällä tuntui kyyti aina yhtä kylmältä. Kotoa karussa 3,5 h.  Koitan tähdätä seuraavaakin lähistarttiin, kun oli porukassa niin mukava pitkästä aikaa ajaa ja kylmä ölut pimeässä metsässä maistui hyvältä.

----------


## mutanaama

Dänks ajoseurasta ja marcolle oluesta, jonka typeryyksissäni unohdin. 
(Valistus) Noiden tarrojen tehtävä onnistuu, jos niitä saa liimattua vaikka muksujen reppuihin tai mihin vaan, että kaverit tulis kateelliseksi.

----------


## marco1

Jos perjantaiehtoon reitti vaikutti sekavalta niin ehkä se olikin?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kyllä pienelläkin alueella saa mukavasti toista tuntia ajettua ilman että liikaa samoja polkuja tulee veivattua, hyvä lenkki oli!

----------


## mutanaama

Miten niin sekava

----------


## Marika

Pekalle lämpimät onnittelut näin jälkikäteen! Aivan mahtavaa, että on vielä paljon ajovuosia jäljellä, kun katselee Sinun menoasi!!! 

Jos porukkaa haluaa ajella lauantaina vaihteeksi Olarista Latokaskeen ym. kalliobaanaa, niin voisin vetäistä muutamatuntisen. Tosin mulla ei ole autokuskia la, joten tarttis päästä Olariin jonkun kyydillä Myyrmäen tienoilta. Ilmoitelkaa piakkoin, jos kiinnostusta tarpeeksi, muuten koitan kehitellä jotain muuta kivaa. Mynämäen maastot olis houkuttaneet; pitänee varmaan alkaa vanhoilla päivillä suuntaamaan autokouluun :Vink:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Lauantai kiinnostaisi ja kyytiin mahtuu, tulen Ylästöstä niin Myrtsi sopivasti matkan varrella. Mikä aikataulu? mulla menoa 14 tienoolla joten joko sitä ennen tai sitten 16 jälkeen sopii mulle.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Oiskos sitten vaikka 9.30 Energia Areenan parkkiksella (tai mistä haluat ajella Olariin?), ja n. klo 10 Olarin lukion parkkikselta maastoon? Laitan Mtbcf-puolelle myös viestiä, tuskin tulee  tunkua..

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantain ohjelma selviää huomenna, joko Mynämäki, Olari tai sitten töitä, pahimmassa tapauksessa siivouspäivä himassa...

----------


## Marika

Sopiiko tuo aika Liikkuva Shikaani? Voisin alkaa mainostella ajoa, niin saadaan ehkä pieni ryhmä kasaan, jolloin jaksaa kurvailla paremmin :Hymy:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Juu sopii, sorry kun kesti ilmoitella mutta en ole kerennyt koneen ääreen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä täidän jättää viikonlopun kimppalenkkeilyt väliin koska polvee vähän juilii, että ei tarvii jättää seuraavan viikolopun sissiretkeä väliin.

----------


## Shimaani

^Onko skotlantilainen ihmelääke jo mainittu?

----------


## HC Andersen

Nyt on ainakin mainittu, täytyy lääkitä itseäni tänään sillaivarovasti.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Miltä näyttää, onko porukkaa tulossa ja toteutuuko Espoon lenkki?

----------


## Marika

Moi. Ei onnistunut jostain syystä kännykällä tänne vastaaminen...Nyt vasta koneen äärellä. On meitä ainakin 4 kasassa, eli menoks vaan. Voi olla, että jokunen muukin tulee mukaan, jotka eivät vaan ilmoittele. Tulen Energia Areenalle, 9.30, jos se sopii. Muuallekin voin tulla, asun liikuntapuistoa lähellä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Areena on hyvä, tulen isolla hopeisella pakulla. Ala parkkis? heiluta kun näet.

----------


## Shimaani

Näistä _pienen porukan_ julkisista lenkeistä on muuutama hiuksianostattava kokemus. Hurjimmillaan 7 hengen lengistä on tullut 70 hengen häröpallo...
U have been warned.
Mä olen kotona sairastamassa jtn saatte pärjää peränpitäjättä.

----------


## Katila

> Mä olen kotona sairastamassa



Aj attanas, onpa sulla sitkee kaveri seurana  :Irvistys:  Parantumisia!

----------


## Shimaani

Alkaa hiljalleen jo uituttaa tämmöistä hitaammaltakinkiihtyvää. Tehdäänkö treffit leidi Anastaassian kaa huomiseksi?

----------


## Katila

Valitettavasti Lady of The House riekkuu huomenna omissa menoissaan, joten tapaaminen onnistuu aikaisintaan su vasaroiden lakattua naputtamasta  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

su lenkki petikko kello 12:00, olisko tulijoita?

----------


## Shimaani

Vielä ei tiiä onko samaan aikaan hakuhaukuttelua, mutta jos ei niin kyllä.  Ja meno on to del la hi das ta jos olen mukana

----------


## HC Andersen

Paaskattoonny sunnuntaille, selviää tänään myöhemmin.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä aattelin et vois sen pari tuntia ajaells

----------


## Shimaani

Päivän ülläri: joku on käynyt sähkölinian alla tekemässä polun helepotustöitä: siinä SLOn kohdalla olevalla kalliolla on kahta 15cm porrasta madallettu kivituhkalla ja Pitkänsillan länsipään kuoppa on täytetty kivenmurikoilla. Tunnustaako kukaan?

Seuraavaksi siellä sit on vissiin asfaltti.....

----------


## kmw

Mää su aamusta aattelin jonnenniin koittaa. Laadinpa suuntimasuunnitelmia silleen et Petikossa puoliltapäivin.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kai nää koivet on jonninverran palautunut huomiseen joten mukana Petikossa. Oli kyllä upeet mestat ja hyvää settiä tänään Espoon perukoilla ja Marikalla vauhti kohillaan, onneksi kaikki ei ajanut yhtä kovaa niin sai välillä vähän hengähtää.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja üllättäen - kalikka kertoo että suntaakina mennään hakumettään kierrätyskoiran kaa.  Aamusella siis juoksutamma Turbonuuskun(tm) Krammpussin kera auringonnousuun ja takasin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Marika

Kiitos vielä kyydistä Liikkuva Shikaani, tais mennä sun nimesi ohi :Hymy:  Tarjoan pullakahvit seur. lenkillä! Hyvä, että sait Ranen saattoseuraksi, me könyttiin kolmeen :Hymy:  Jos haluat ajoseuraa, niin laita viestiä tänne tai Facebookin kautta tms. Ja tervetuloa myös Mtbcf:iin! Sitä voi ajella monissa eri porukoissa! Kiva, jos tykkäsit reitistä; siitä on joko pidetty, tai ei :Vink:  Voisin mennä sinne vielä kertaalleen tämän vuoden puolella, ja kunnolla levänneenä (nautinnollisempaa!), jos porukoilla intoa sinne suunnille vaihteeksi.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Kiitos itsellesi vedosta, oli kyllä mieluisaa baanaa :Hymy:  Ranen suunnistustaidot vaikutti kyllä vähän arveluttavilta mutta kerettiin kuin kerettiinkin ajoissa parkkikselle! Onko sulle tuttua Kivikon/Hallainvuoren seutu? sinne olis kiva päästä ajamaan mutta olen niin surkea suunnistaja että yksinään menee ympyrää ajelemiseksi.. Muutenkin ajoseura kelpaa kyllä vaikka keskuspuistossakin.

----------


## Marika

En osaa kuin Leppävaaran (vois olla hyvä Hallainvuoren korvike!) ja Helsingin Keskuspuiston tuon Olarin ym. lisäksi. Nakitan joskus seurakaverini tuonne Kivikkoon oppaaksi, joten siten onnistuu :Hymy:  1. tai 7.10. vois vaikka sopia jotain ajoa, kun Klubin ajot kauempaa. Ja voihan sitä heitellä tännekin muulloin ajoja, jos aikaa piisaa. Itse ehdin joskus valoisankin aikaan lenkille. Nyt menee ainakin pari päivää toipuessa polvitällistä. Eipä tarvinnut tänään tehdä vaikeaa valintaa kolmesta eri ajosta :Vink:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Jep jep, liityinkin tuonne mtbcf facebookkiin mutta puhuit jostain maksusta? laita vaikka yv:llä tai facen kautta viestiä tästä niin hoidetaan pois ja toipumisia polvelle, ei kuvasta olis tunnistanut että mikä ruumiinosa :Vink:

----------


## JG71

[QUOTE=Shimaani;2448815]Päivän ülläri: joku on käynyt sähkölinian alla tekemässä polun helepotustöitä: siinä SLOn kohdalla olevalla kalliolla on kahta 15cm porrasta madallettu kivituhkalla ja Pitkänsillan länsipään kuoppa on täytetty kivenmurikoilla. Tunnustaako kukaan?

Meika lätki ne kivet sinne pitkänsillan päätyyn ettei mun pyörä kuraannu. Niistä kallion päällä olevista sorastuksista ei ole hajuakaan kuka ne on tehnyt.

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna taas lenkki syväojalla kello 18:00 ajellaan pari tuntia.

----------


## JaSa

> Huomenna taas lenkki syväojalla kello 18:00 ajellaan pari tuntia.



Pieni alue, mutta loistavaa ajomaastoa - haluu tollasen omallekkin takapihalle.
Tänks pyörityksestä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko Marcolla vielä se 180 pinkki jarrilevy mistä oli puhe vähän aikaa sitten? Voisin hakea pois tänään tai huomenna

----------


## Shimaani

Mitkettua, oliko se eilen?
Multa on pöllitty kalenterista yks päivä.... :swear1:
Olin tänään lähdössä mut ei sitte, vietetään sit laatuaikaa haukun kaa. Kierrätyskoira veti sen verran rankan aamufilllaroinnin että tippui ruuan päälle ihan totaalisti.

Möyk: startti pihasta oli aamuviideltä ja koira veti puoli tuntia hihna piukalla semifattia ja sen päällä hyllyvää läskiä. Paluumatka oli sit vähän rauhallisempaa mutta intervallipitoista. Ihme rekku.....
Kerettiin vielä nykäsee tunnin päikkärit ennen työmatkatemmmpoa  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

^Hirmukyytiä heti aamusta. Saas nähä kerkeiskö tänä iltana johku ajamaankin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on tällä hetkellä 2 läskiä levällään keittiössä, joten tänään ei ajeta.

----------


## petjala

Mä meenki iltavuoroon töihin, vaikka vain yksi läski levällään ja toinen ajokunnossa. Lälläsllää.

----------


## Shimaani

Hoosee harrastaa siis lääkärileikkiä tänään :-D

----------


## marco1

> Oliko Marcolla vielä se 180 pinkki jarrilevy mistä oli puhe vähän aikaa sitten? Voisin hakea pois tänään tai huomenna



Löytyy vielä. En taida ehtiä Deepditchille joten pörrään kodin lähistöllä.

----------


## marco1

Onneksi en ehtinyt teh Syvikselle, onnistuin kaatumaan jo tasaisella asvaltilla itsekseni. Uhreina toinen polovi ja sykähdysmittari naarmutettuna, fifty-sixty tuurilla maastossa olis varmaan lähtenyt pää irti...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Noo, mää mukkasin otb:n kalliolle, onneks sain pään eteen, niin ei käsille käynyt mitään. Oikea jalka ja kylkiluu vähän kiukuttelee.

----------


## PaH

alus-ta-vaa kartoitusta; la ja/tai su semimegaeeppistraagiskoomista 4-6h kierrosta jommankumman/kummankin kans_puiston seuduilla ?
Limajuurakoiden + niljaisten kivikoiden + ylämäkien määrän maksimointi lienee taasen pop. Tai ainakin todennäköistä.
Mahdolliset jiihaajees- ilmoitteet tänne mieluusti seuraavan 24h aikana.

----------


## petjala

^joo jollekin päivälle johonkin :-D Jos oon reipas, niin MuklukSS tai sit velliperseenä laitan varuiks pakan takasin kiinni.

----------


## Kapu

Mullaki o haaveissa haahuilla viikonloppuna Nuuksion pohjoisosissa. Emmä tiä onnistuuko, mut kuhan ny oon plaanannu. Siis kartalta vaa kattellu maastoja ja kohteit, mitään tietoo poluista tai niitten olemattomuudesta ei oo. Eli aattelin lähtee matkaan silleen skouttaus tyyliin.

Lähtö Velskolasta, ku sinne ei oo turhan pitkä matka. Pari valokuvaa Lippukalliosta alhaaltapäin, ehkä Kattilajärven hiidenkirnujen kautta Jänisniemen laavulle. Sitt Kattilajärven länsi / Urjan itärantaa ylös Vääräjärventielle. Ehkä Orajärven kierto. Tai sitten vaan Vääräjärventien jatketta Ruuhijärvelle ja sielt pohjoiseen kohti Mustalammea. Sit Suolikas, Sarkkinen, Saarijärvi ja lopulta Espoon korkeimman kohdan kautta takas Vääräjärventielle. Ehkä viä niitten parin karttaan merkatun pohjoiseen vievän polun tsekkaus ja takas Velskolaan. Voi olla paikoin jopa ajettavaa, mut varmasti o paljo tunkattavaaki.

----------


## HC Andersen

Viikonloppu on nougou lenkin suhteen  :Irvistys:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Täytyy laittaa Fatty ajokuntoon ja ajaa lähimetsässä.

----------


## PaH

> Mullaki o haaveissa haahuilla viikonloppuna Nuuksion pohjoisosissa. Emmä tiä onnistuuko, mut kuhan ny oon plaanannu. Siis kartalta vaa kattellu maastoja ja kohteit, mitään tietoo poluista tai niitten olemattomuudesta ei oo. Eli aattelin lähtee matkaan silleen skouttaus tyyliin.
> 
> Lähtö Velskolasta, ...



Voihan tuommoisenkin lenkuran ajaa, mutta matkassa on pätkiä joissa ei ole järkeviä polkusia. 
Jos tuo seutu kinostaa ajollisesti ihan polkujakin myöten, niin liity messiin.

----------


## marco1

Ei kerkiä, muuten olisin vedonnut siihen viimevuotiseen kaatuilulenkkiin ja jättänyt siltikin väliin vaikka ei ole edes maa jäässä...  :Hymy: 

Satusetä ei ole ehtinyt noutamaan pinkkiä rinkulaa mutta tuollahan tuo seinällä pysyy ihan rauhassa.

----------


## Kapu

^^kylä toi seutu kinostaa. Polullisestiki.

Onko sulla tiedossa mitään uran tapastakaan Vääräniementieltä Musta- tai Valkealammelle? Jos semmonen olis, ni ei tarttis ajaa nii paljo samaa polkua mennen tullen Saarijärvi - Solvalla väliä kruisatessa.

----------


## JackOja

Mä lähtisin vihdoin messiin ( tsekkaan PaHin polut), mut lenssu  :Irvistys:

----------


## PaH

> ^^kylä toi seutu kinostaa. Polullisestiki.
> 
> Onko sulla tiedossa mitään uran tapastakaan Vääräniementieltä Musta- tai Valkealammelle? Jos semmonen olis, ni ei tarttis ajaa nii paljo samaa polkua mennen tullen Saarijärvi - Solvalla väliä kruisatessa.



On. Näyttö irl tai polunpäiden koordinaatit ohjeineen tai gpx- träkki järjestyy, mut sattuneesta syystä en jakele reittitietoa (tuoltakaan) julkisen meedian kautta. Juu nou.

Huomenna klo 10:00 luukin parkkis tai 10:38 velskolan toimintakeskuksen parkkis; ilmoita jos tuut völjyyn. Toki muukin aika (miinus 3h/plus 2h) lienee sovitettavissa.
Saa muutkin tulla matkaan. Oma liikuntaväline on väärävaihteeton semifätti, sen mukaan mennään. Tarjous voimassa aamuseiskaan, jos ei osallistujia niin meen 
omilla aikatauluillani.

----------


## petjala

Mä tuun. 10:00 @Luukki käy.

Jos joku haluu sitkuttaa myöhemmäks, niin mulle käy. Seurailen täältä.

----------


## Kapu

Luukki klo 10 o OK.

----------


## PaH

Soon siis 10oo ja lookki. Tällä mennään. Ny voinee alkaa juomaan voimajuomaa?

----------


## zipo

[QUOTE=petjala;2453721]10:00 @L/QUOTE]
Samassa siirtymässä.Thnx ja klo.9.05

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Tulossa myös Petjalan siirryttimen vanavedessä.

----------


## petjala

Yleisämenestys.

----------


## PaH

> Yleisämenestys.



Weljien harkintakyky heikkenee iän/ syksyn myötä? 

Tnx seurueelle. Ainakin neljästi missasin sen muka_paremman_polun lähdön, mai päd - sorry eli anteeks eli ihanoikeinteillemitäsläksitte.
Pari mullekin uutta polunomaista pätkää.
Keskareilla noilla polkusilla ei juhlita. 
Jotenkin väärä välitys tuntu tänään normaalia enempi väärältä; ei oikein saanu annosteltua semmoista ylämäkivääntöä takapäähän et olis kumiloinen ollu lipsumatta - 
kuskin kyvyttömyyden piikkiin lasken tuon.

----------


## petjala

Dänks vedosta PaH. Lystiä oli, vaikka hetkittäin ryytyilytti.

----------


## Kapu

Jep, kiitti PaHille vedosta. Ihan hyvää settiä. Vähemmän tuolla tuli nyt tunkattua tai tehtyä uukkareita ku normisti.

----------


## zipo

Flättipolkimilla eka metsälenkki oikeassa ympäristössä.Spyret OK mutta eihän noilla vielä osaa ajaa ylämäkiä.Opin taluttelemaan fillaria ylämäessä.thnx.

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Kiitokset vielä PaHille ja muulle retkueelle eilisestä! On kyllä aivan parhautta nuo maastot!

----------


## Srami

Kiitoksia tältäkin joka lähti kesken noin 3,5 h kohdalla. Kävin sunnuntaina parisuhde sauvakävelemässä luukissa ja arastellen katselin P paikan suuntaan jotta näkyykö siellä vieläkin tuttuja pyöränkuljetusvälineitä. Pelkona oli että te olette vieläkin lenkillä ja mä tissiposkena lähdin alkuverryttelyjen jälkeen.

----------


## Kapu

Pannaas kysellen täälläkin olisko huomenna mettään tulijoita? Aattelin lähteä liikenteeseen kympin pintaan Klaukkalasta Tornimäen parkkipaikalta. Alustava plääni on edetä Pietarinmäki-Mustamäki-Teponkallio-Sudentullinmäki-Talvisto-Ketunkallio-Vesitorninmäki-Syrjälänmäki-Tornimäki-Palomäki.  Tai jos kaikkea huvita rytätä kerralla, niin mennään niin pitkälle kuin  huvittaa.

----------


## PaH

> Pannaas kysellen täälläkin olisko huomenna mettään tulijoita? Aattelin lähteä liikenteeseen kympin pintaan Klaukkalasta Tornimäen parkkipaikalta. Alustava plääni ...



Wakavassa harkinnassa tämä. Tulen jos nenä näkyy. 
Jommassakummassa k-puistossa muuten.

----------


## Shimaani

Huomenna piiloillaan mettässä hakukoirilta.  Ja suntaakina kans.
Lenkkeily hoituu sit pimeässä, mistä sais lisää päiviä viikonloppuihin?

----------


## kmw

Sunnuntaina VPCX Petikossa. Rata merkattu 13.00, startti 14.00. Tervetuloa.

----------


## PaH

Huomenna kinostaisko njuuksela? Semmonen normisetti; ehken vois hiukka valkata semmosia polkusia jotka ovat vähempi puroja. Tänään sai parissa tunnissa persikan märäks, kahdesti.

Startti vois olla approx 10, plusmiinus tunti jostain. Halulliset hihkukoon jees ennen iltakymmentä, lähtöpaikan koordinaatit saa silloin.

----------


## petjala

Nou, bikoos of 
Mäntyharjulla nysvääämässä nuotiolla. Muuten kyllä.

----------


## Kapu

Vähempi puromaiset polut kyl vois kinostaa, kymppiki o aika ookoo. Mut mist?

----------


## Bässi

Mä mukana. Onkohan läskipyörä pehmeetä vai ohukaiskovaa? 10 hyvä, ip alkaa sataa tai sit ei.

Petjala on varmaan mäkistä hakenu pippuria kun on niin nuugasti, nam silti.

----------


## PaH

> .. Halulliset hihkukoon jees ennen iltakymmentä, lähtöpaikan koordinaatit saa silloin.



Nuin useita kun haluttaa niin lähtöpaikka jo nyt eli kattilan parkkis ja 10oo. Mulla fätti, kantaahan sitä sitäkin.

btw- petjalan annos näyttää ABC:n torstaitarjoukselta- ei jatkoon.

----------


## marco1

Huomenna päivä on uus mutta tänään oli niin herkulliset kelit että pazzaan.

----------


## mutanaama

CCG 50/60 könyää petikossa huomenna. Yks lähtöpaikka on laavulla 12:30. (parkkikselta mäki ylös ja kuntorataa pitkin 5-10min.)

----------


## mutanaama

Tän päiväisen lenkin perusteella mutaa on noin 150m muuten liukasta kalliota, petollisia juuria ja alta karkaavaa sammalta. Eli normisettiä

----------


## HC Andersen

Petjalan Napue, korianteri, sitruunapippuri, chili ja vuorisuola lohi oli aivan satanan hyvää. 

Nyt kun ollaan saunottu niin kohta rillataan karitsan filettä.

----------


## mutanaama

> Petjalan Napue, korianteri, sitruunapippuri, chili ja vuorisuola lohi oli aivan satanan hyvää. 
> 
> Nyt kun ollaan saunottu niin kohta rillataan karitsan filettä.



Haista...

----------


## Shimaani

Aamusta hakuharjootukset ja heti perään tottishallivuoro 1200-1300.  Taitaa jäähä petikointi väliin. *huokaus*

----------


## PaH

Sai siellä aineskin ittensä märäks. Muuten jees, mut auringonpaiste pilas flown. Tnx seurasta.
Kukaan ei kaatuillu, mitään ei menny rikki - ajettiin varmaan väärin taas.

----------


## Kapu

TNX vedost, hyvää settii oli.

On toi läski pikkasen erilainen ajettava ku täpäri. Ehkä mun viä pitää ajaa semmosii rengaspainekoelenkkejä. Tänään edessä oli 0,36 ja takana 0,37 bar. Meni kyl melko pehmeesti juurten yms yli eikä lyöny kertaakaa vanteelle mut...

----------


## Bässi

Pakko korjata. Minä ninjan lailla kaaduin pehmeelle mättäälle äänettömästi.

Oli kyllä hyvä lenkki ja sää. Hiemen kosteeta, mut kuuluu marraskuussa asiaan. Kiitoksia kaikille.

----------


## PaH

^^ mittasin omani kans kun pesin p*skan härvelistä veks - eessä 4.8 knaardissa 0.62 ja takana 4.0 junpojimissä 0.50 only. Junposta löyty reikä kun kompuralla laiton ylipaineet, 
mikälie oksa menny läpi nappuloiden välistä, litkut likiloppu eli reilu desi lateksia jäi jonnekin matkan varrelle. Joutu paikkaamaan. Normaalisti se 0.70. Ilmankos perä tuntu
vatkulilta viimisen tunnin ajan.

Ihan soivat noi sun paineet tolle kummi+vanne-kombolle; ~ 0.1 - 0.2bar lisää jos ajelee kovempaa.

----------


## PaH

Alustava kysely näin poikkeavan vharhaisessa vaiheessa; halua tulevana larstaina ja/tai sunstaina lännenpään puistoon semmoselle ~ 5-6 hoo sessiolle?
Lähtö kynpän maissa, plusmiinus tunti. Pohjaksi tilattu paitsi loppuviikko vesisateita, niin tapahtuma-ajalle 1,65cm räntäkuorrutus. 
Vastaamisaika pe 19oo asti, startin korbaalit sen jälkke. 
Itte matkaan semifätillä + kahluusaappailla.

----------


## petjala

Vaikkapa (v)harhainen vastaus. Lauantaina vois rypeä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Jompana kumpana päivänä voisin tulla kastelemaan itseäni, sunnuntai todenäköisempi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntai on jeees, Pahis laittaa speksiä.

----------


## PaH

^^^ petjala sai iimeiliä

^ jou. mut mun funtsaamo meni sulki just, joten speksit sit huomenna johki aikaan.

----------


## PaH

Tänään hyvä flow - 50% kuskeista p*rse märkänä mut polut ja "polut" virtas iloisesti. Tnx petjala.

HC & mahdolliset muut harkintakyvyttömäT - huomenna sunstaina kattilan parkkis 10:30. 
_Siel on ny sit oikeesti märkää, et kannattaa kattoa mitä päälleen pistää.

lisuke: tarkoite on ajella ahtaita polkusia 4+ h_

----------


## Shimaani

Huamenna on sunnuntai ja haukkutreenipäivä. Alkupaukku samaan aikaan ku aiotulla fillariseikkailulla mut ihan muuuualla  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on huomiselle huono tekosyy jättää lenkki ajamatta, mutta tekosyy kuiteskin. Jää mielummin kotiin siivoamaan ja laittamaan pihaa talvikuntoon. Onneksi pyörä on vielä palasina.

----------


## petjala

Kaukana kuvassa Hän_joka_p*rseensä_viisaasti_kurasortseilla_verh  osi. Hirmu mukava ol kierros.

----------


## PaH

^ kuvassa paitsi p*rse, myös pätkä polkua Jota_kukaan_ei_enää_aja, paitsi ny me. 

^^ koska hän skippaa, starttikoordinaatit just expired. meen omine aikoineni.

----------


## marco1

En taida joutaa ajamaan, mun pitää väitellä internetsissä. Maanantaiksi sovittu tapaaminen Länsi-Pasilan Miehen kanssa ei liity mitenkään tähän eikä ole osoitus mistään eikä liity tähän käsittelyssä olevaan juttuun millään tavalla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ajaminen on ihan persiistä. Ainakin yhtä paljon kastuu kun harrastaa hakukoirailua.  :Hymy: 
Nimim.
Osusenaamaan - Panda

----------


## petjala

Silimä mustana?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä varmaan korjaan remontin loppuun, vaihdan 4:n auton ja yhden traikun renkaat ja siivotakin kuulemma pitäis. Kai sitä sitten joskus kuuden-kahdeksan jälkeen vois ajellakin

----------


## Shimaani

> Silimä mustana?



 Ei tällä kertaa,joskus on ollut.  Katotaas kuin tänään käy..

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tein jo uuden vuoden lupauksen, kun sain äsken  kaluston lukumäärän pudotettua kolmeen. Kolmeen vuoteen en uutta hommaa ellei joku noista nyt olevista rikki mene. 50 vuotislahjaksi sitten voisi tulla sähköä ja kuitua maantielle ja ehkäpä joku sopivasti muhku läski.

Onko täällä jollakin tarvetta old school 26" Hope Hoopseille. Mustat Pro II evo navat (etu 20 mm/taka pikalinkku) ja Notubes Flow Ex kehät. Kunto pitäisi olla uutta vastaava, joten ei ihan ilmaiset. Kunnon tarkistan, joku päivä kun jaksan ennen kuin torille ilmon laitan.

----------


## marco1

Hassuja lupauksia.
Itsekin pyöritellyt pyörävaihtoa (tai siis uuden ostoa, vanhoja turha antaa ilmatteeksi) tai sitä että jos lähtisikin keväällä / alkukesästä jonnekin reissun päälle ajohommiin.
Kiekkosetti kiinnostais jos hinnasta pääsee sopuun (= korkeintaan puolet uuden setin CRC hinnasta), junioripyörään vois olla toimiva setti.

Klv-kidutusta aamupäivällä pari tuntia, namia. Not.

----------


## PaH

> ... just expired. meen omine aikoineni.



Joku mielenhäiriö iski aamusta ja päädyin ässkorpeen. Tollo mikä tollo.
5:08h/49,5km, mutapaskaa melkein eniten ikinä - jääsi jo hyvin kiinni, etujarru aukes ihan
klassisella sulatusmetodilla. Kerran joutu vuolemaan jäitä lettermänillä et sopi takana kummi pyörimään.

----------


## Shimaani

Ääskorpi on paha paikka, siellä tarttuu rapamutakuraa ihan*piip*kaikkeen. Koiriakin saa urakalla hinkkaa että saa orkkisvärin näkyviin.  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

> vuoteen en uutta hommaa ellei joku noista nyt olevista rikki mene.



Joo meitsin  pari vuotta toiminut yhden fillarin taktiikka kusee .Viikonlopun ajot jäi toisen kerran peräkkäin  väliin.Viiksen orkkis takapakka/vapari klappaa ja rutisee niin ettei uskalla putkelta ajaa.
Katotaan miten rekkitakuut toimii paikallisessa kun ei noita boost palikoita ole joka hyllyllä tarjolla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olisit vaan Zippo pysynyt siinä sulle speksatussa läskissä, niin taktiikka toimisi vieläkin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PaH

Tulevana larstaina ~5h mutakuraloska- kahlaus-& fillarin kantosessio idemmässä koopuistossa. 
Lännempi käy kans jos kansa haluaa, siellä on tosin vähempi kuraa ja enempi avovettä. 
Starttiaika perinteisen joustava; kuitennii sillai et kerkee kaseikosta pois ennen hämärää. 
Luvassa myös tilattua vesisadetta ja navakkaa lounaistuulta. 

Joo- huudot persantaihin klo2o:nollanolla mennessä, aloitusruutu julkistetaan niihin aikoihin.

----------


## Shimaani

Iso osa potentiaalisista tunkkareista taitaa olla tonttulakit päässä juomassa makkuria ja rillaamassa kaljaa jossain päin mettää.

----------


## HC Andersen

Juu, kalia ja makkurilastissa olevaa pyörää tunkkailaan lauantaina.

----------


## PaH

> Tulevana larstaina ~5h mutakuraloska- kahlaus-& fillarin kantosessio idemmässä koopuistossa. 
> Lännempi käy kans jos kansa haluaa, siellä on tosin vähempi kuraa ja enempi avovettä. 
> Starttiaika perinteisen joustava; kuitennii sillai et kerkee kaseikosta pois ennen hämärää. 
> Luvassa myös tilattua vesisadetta ja navakkaa lounaistuulta. 
> 
> Joo- huudot persantaihin klo2o:nollanolla mennessä, aloitusruutu julkistetaan niihin aikoihin.



expired

----------


## PaH

done, paitsi lännenpi puisto. 5:15 ja 56km. Ei ees kunnolla kastunu.
Yhtään pidempään ei ilman valoja pärjänny; kaseikossa hämärsi jo kolmen pintaan.

----------


## marco1

Mjaaahah, jos ei kerran ole märkää niin ajopäivä varmaan huomenna mutta aikataulusäätöä sen verran että privaattisetti on ainoa vaihtoehto.

----------


## PaH

Paistaa se päivä risukasaankin, aamunkoitto nuukselassa



nuukselan pähein polku NOU

----------


## Katila

^ Hui ja loput 10 merkkiä

----------


## marco1

^^ 5-0 voittaa mun polut - L-metsässä onnetonta tunkkausta + klv.

----------


## Kapu

Mää kävin kans kattelees usvan haihtumista ja kuun kumotusta Velskolan ympäristössä. Varsinki auringon noustuu oli aika makee keli. Ihan en noihin PaHiksen larstain spekseihin päässy. Aikaa vierähti kax ja puoli tuntii ja kilsoja kerty lähes 12 kpl. Mut Kattilajärvi tuli kierrettyy  :Cool:

----------


## PaH

^ keli oli kyllä ööö.. monipuolinen - hernerokkasumua, jääkohmeisia spotteja, aurinkoa, pari pilveä jotka laskivat sisältönsä alleen just kohdalla jne.
Matkaa kerty reilu 40, aikaa meni kyllä samat kun larstaina.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Nuuskiossa juttuja...



Menneekö tuolla Urjan ja Vääräjärven välisellä maakaistaleella jotain polkua, jota kehtaisi kulkea (ne talot ja piha-alueet kun on ihan siinä...)?

----------


## Marsusram

> Menneekö tuolla Urjan ja Vääräjärven välisellä maakaistaleella jotain polkua, jota kehtaisi kulkea (ne talot ja piha-alueet kun on ihan siinä...)?



Poikittain siitä tulee mentyä useimmiten kun vaan on järvet jäässä. Retkiluistelijat/pilkkijät/hiihtäjät/potkukelkkailijat menee samaa polkua.
Kartan mukaan Vääräjärven rantakaislikon reunaa voisi mennä joutumatta tiluksille. Sieltä itäpuolen notkelmasta ainakin menee polunpätkä, tuota rantaa nyt en muista..

----------


## Kapu

^^ Menee.

Mun vanhalle ja heikolle muistille siitä on oikeestaan aika pitkä aika ku oon tuapäin viimeks ajellu, mut muistakseni se meni jotenki näin: pohjosesta lähdettäessä alottaa tosta kartaankin merkatusta ruohottuneesta motourasta. Se ei musta mee silleen pihan läpi, et häirittis ketään. Se talo ei oikeestaan ees näy siihen uran alkuun. Ura taittaa oikeelle ja alkaa viettää alaspäin. Alamäessä ottaa pikkasen vauhtia pois, niin näkee vasemmalle johtavan ruohottuneen polunpohjan. Polulle on tehty jopa silta ojan yli. Urjan itärantaa seuraillaan jonkin matkaa ja tullaan semmoselle pienelle kallionyppylälle. Siit lähtee parikin polkua vasemmalle, mutta ne ny on vaan harhautuksii. Kallio ylitetään suoraan ja jatketaan pienistä vastuksista huolimatta rantaa pitkin. Toisen nyppylän jälkeen polku alkaa kampemaan ylös mäkeen. Siitä vaan faarttii lisää ja hetken päästä pääsee alamäkeen. Selvä polku johtaa vasemmalle Kattilajärven pohjoisrantaa seuraten. Mut jos ei oo menos tsekkaan Vääräjärven eteläpään sinänsä komeita kallioita, niin sinne ei oo tarvetta mennä. Ja siitä itäänhän ei saa ajaa ku siin menee kansallispuistoalueen rajan. Siis kurvissa tarkkana ja oikeelle rantaan ja siitä kohti etelää. Parissa kohdassa tollakin rantapolulla ainaski multa loppu tekniikka ja piti nostaa filo kantoon. Emmä kyl usko et niit kohtii kukaan muukaa ajaa  :Cool: . Tai sit o tosi kapee stonga ja pärjää hyvin trialkisois. Kattilajärven eteläpäässä polku kaartaa vasemmalle ja maasto soistuu. Tempastaa viä täysii suo-ojan yli ja sitten havaitaan melko ahkerasti kuljettuja, mutta hiukan epämääräistä polkumuodostelmaa. Se johtaa eteläs Hauklammelle tai pohjoses Kattilajärven uimapaikalle. Toi siis tolleen verpaalisesti, raafisesti se voi olla jotain tämmöst mihis !"# ny?

----------


## PaH

Kannattaa lähtee tosta. Siitä menee hyvä polku sillan kulmille. Niistä harhautuksen vuoks vasemmalle johtavista polunpäistä yks ei oo harhautus, siitä pääsee ajamalla läpi ja ohkainen polku alkaa
Kapun "ahistaa" nuolta ennen ja kiertää ne pari mäkeä idän kautta päätyen liki Kapun "vasen vai oikee" nuolta. Tää reitti on hankalampi löytää, mut muuten jees.

Kattilajärven e-päästä on toinenkin semitekninen reitti hauglampee kohti kun ei ylitä ojaa vaan pysyy länsipuolella.

----------


## Kapu

Tarttee joskus men tutkii tarkemmi  :Hymy:  Niistä harhautuspoluistaki mä itseasiassa jätin sen pohjoseen johtavan ajamatta loppuun. Sekin oli sen verran hyvä, että olis varmaan vieny jonnekki. Mut nyt oli aika kortilla ja se polku käänty väärään suuntaan. Ehkä siitäki pääsis Vääräjärventielle asti? Etelään menevä polku puolestaan haihtu mäen päällä jonnekki.
Ja siinä "vasen vai oikee" paikan kulmilla tuli polku alas mäestä pohjoisestapäin, varmaan just se ohkanen. Pitää käyd ajaas seki viä ennenku tulee isoks.

----------


## Smo

> Kattilajärven e-päästä on toinenkin semitekninen reitti hauglampee kohti kun ei ylitä ojaa vaan pysyy länsipuolella.



Tarkoittanet tuota eteläisempää, sieltä oon ainaki joskus ajanu .. pohjoisempi Hauklampikin on hämäykseksi Väärän pohjoispuolella

----------


## Marsusram

Se länsireunan ura oli helpompi avata kun yksi myrsky joskus 10v sitten tukki sen itälaidan polun isoilla kuusenkaadoilla. 
Yksi lähteikkö ja muutama kivenkierto. Muuten normaalia juurakkopolkua, osin suopohjalla..

----------


## JackOja

> ...nuotteja...



Kiitoos, hieno juttu. Olenkin arvellut, että joku yhteys tuolta tullee. Kävellen tuolla enempi tulee liikuttua ja Urja on vielä kiertämättä (on tuollainen kierrä-joka-järvi -projekti meneillään) .

Kattilajärven ympäri olenkin pyöräillyt & tunkkaillut. Tuolla Urjan ja Kattilajärven välisella kannaksella olen metsästänyt sieniä ja hokannut siellä vielä tarkastamattoman polun (totahan onkin Kapun harhailussa ajettu pätkä), joka kulkee tuota soistuman laitaa lounaaseen, varmaankin Valkialammelle? Vai sinne mökille Urjan eteläpäässä?

----------


## Marsusram

> varmaankin Valkialammelle?



Jep, sinne menee uria notkon kautta.
Urja/Kattilajärvi kannaksen poikki menee latu-ura. Siltä nousi hakkuun jälkeen etelän puolen mäelle traktoriura, mutta meni umpeen.
Poikittain mäen yli pääsee partiomajaa väistäen tuostakin.

----------


## PaH

Larstaina NoGFBD- sessio nuukselaan. Fättikselläkin saa osallistua, jos joku kehtaa.
 Startti ~1o.oo. +/- 5h - ajettavia polkuja, enimmäkseen. 
Juhuu- hihkaisut pe 20:00 mennessä, lähtöruutu arvotaan kohta sen jälkeen.

----------


## Kapu

Mä kyllä tunnen jotain outoo viehätystä tota NoGFBD- sessiota kohtaan. Lähtöaikakaan ei vaikuta pahalta... Mutta pitää silti viä pikkasen tsuumailla tsäännssejä. Onx mitään ajatuksen poikastakaan missäpäin nuukselaa?

----------


## PaH

Idemmästä reunasta löytyy pieniä vähempi vetisiä polkusia, joko siellä tai kattilasta toista reunaa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Bässi

Lauantai kiinnostaa kyllä, ainoo että on flunssaa ollu niin voi olla ettei jaksa kokomatkaa. Onhan mulla automaattikartta niin pääsen kyllä pois keskenkin. 
Näillä näkymin kuitenki 10 nuuksio, Hep! Dont ko klopal fatso. 
Voin noukkia Sipoo/kerava/korso lähipaikoista jos jokku muut haluu mukaan, mut lähen kyllä sit kesken menee jos yhtään siltä tuntuu.

mieluummin kuivahko lenkki  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Ootellaan vielä kapun (& mahd muiden "epätodennäköisten") aikataulutoiveita, mut alustavasti se vois olla 1ooo @ luukin parkkis.
Kuivaa en lupaa, en juur muutakaan. Paitsi jokusen ihan ajettavankin pätkän.

----------


## JackOja

> ...(& mahd muiden "epätodennäköisten") ...



Jaa mää vai? Nyt olisin kyllä ehdottoman todennäköinen, mutkun on meidän pienen inaktiivisen ajoporukan vuoden päätapahtuma, perinteinen pikkujoulusatku, just lauantaina. Perkele.

----------


## Kapu

Aargh!! Lähtö ehkä viä Luukin parkkikselt! Kuulostaa melkee semmoselt teilor meidiltä mulle.

Vaan ei natsaa, mun pitää men nuorimmaisen kanss taputteleen konimuksia Röykkään. Joku spesiaalihäppeninki kuulema. Aikataulustakaan ei oo viä mitään tietoo, mut kuulema se varmasti järkätään.

Su vois aamulla taas onnistua pari tuntii. Mut norskit lupaavat normikastetta kosteempaa keliä, joten ehkä vaan kiskon sohvalla kalajaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## Bässi

Köh höhm. Taidan perua jo. Ei renkaita saanu edes vaihdettua ilman hikeä, turha sinne on puolkuntosena jarruks lähteä. 
Yritän keksiä jotain kevyempää tai sitte juon rommia.

----------


## petjala

Jos mä PaH tulisin. Paskoilla ja leveillä renkailla, ja hammasrattaita yheksän liikaa?

----------


## petjala

> Kuivaa en lupaa, en juur muutakaan.



Uteliaisuus heräs tästä sangen salakyhmäisestä speksistä

----------


## PaH

> Jos mä PaH tulisin. Paskoilla ja leveillä renkailla, ja hammasrattaita yheksän liikaa?



velkam. Kello ei oo viel kasia mut etuillaan näin tulevan nou_global_fat_bike-dayn kunniaks ja lukitaan 1ooo ja lookin parkkis.
Nakkaa sms jos ilmenee este. Tullaan pois ennen pimeetä ja persikka kerkee kastumaan, muuta en viel tiedä. 

btw, otan matkaan värikoodatut gripit niin saat fengshuis enempi kohdilleen

----------


## petjala

No passaapi. Feng haTsui ei oo ihan kohillaan vielä. Testaan doupinkia.

----------


## Shimaani

Jos herään kohtuuurankan viikon jälkeen tarpeeksi aikaisin niin laitan ajoankkurihatun päähän ja saavun luukkiin. Jos en herää niin en saavu.  8min on maksimi odotusaika.

----------


## petjala

Hurtta apumoottoriks, jos ei muuten ;-)

----------


## Shimaani

Ne on ihan tajuttomina tuossa takan eeessä..  Kassotaan aamusemmalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Hat shui, mä passaan lenkit ja yskin keuhkoni pihalle himassa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## PaH

Nougloubalfatbikeday- ajeltiin leveitä, tasaisia ja kuivia loivasti alamäkeen viettäviä baanoja auringonpaisteessa rauhallisesti 
kuppilaan, jossa juotiin muumi-limpparia. Kun tihkusade alko, valittiin samanlainen paitsi auringonpaisteeton reitti takas. 
Tossa todiste.



Koska osaanottoryntäys lähtöpaikalla oli niin valtaisa, jouduimme jakamaan porukkaa useisiin ryhmiin. Muut ajo varmaan ihan metsässäkin.

Niijoo - toi atleettisen ulkomuodon omaava maastopyörähenkilö kuvassa on petjala. Tnx p.

----------


## Shimaani

Eihän ryhmät kuitenkaan missään vaiheessa olleet törmäysvaarassa? :-D
Mä en o tänään edes harkinnut fillarin suuntaan katsomista.

----------


## petjala

Sielläpä hortoiltiin suo-ojissa ja järvien laskupuroissa.

----------


## Marsusram

Ei tullu ammutuksi hirvenä, eikä sorsana.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Saako kysyä, mistä tommonen maisema löytyy?

----------


## Marsusram

> ^Saako kysyä, mistä tommonen maisema löytyy?



Saapi kysyä, Reitti2000 vieressä Igelträsk. Tuosta meni yhdessä vaiheessa latu järven yli, nyt ei näytä menevän.

----------


## PaH

Itsepäisyyspäivän kunniaksi ja mielen ylennykseksi noin kolmentoista vesialueen kierto nuukselan kulmilla varhaisella startilla.
Naurettavan märkää hupailua - neljät enempi tai vähempi waterproof- hanskat sain läpeensä vettyneiks muun varustuksen ohella.
Jopa 20m asti vesitiivis kamera tais kostua optiikkansa osalta, laitetaan uuninpankolle kuivumaan.

----------


## PaH

Larstai / njuuksela itä tai länsi / normisetti (eli jotain ajettavaakin jossain vaiheessa) / from ~10 to dusk / anyone ?
Ilmot pe 19:00 mennessä - speksit + lähtöpiste sen jälkeen.

----------


## petjala

Lauantaina siis johonkin joksikin aikaa, oujee.

----------


## PaH

^ tulkitsenko oikein et veli petjala sano joo?

----------


## petjala

Huonosti kryptasin, eli oikea on tulkintasi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Flunssa toipilaana jätän vielä tulevan viikonlopun väliin, olen ilmeisesti jo niistänyt aivoni pihalle sekä yskinyt keuhkot ylös kun enään ei tule vihreetä ja ruskeeta limaa.

----------


## Kapu

Mul o toi tuleva viikonloppu varattu Karhuje kaatoo appiukon kans. Oikee hyväl tsägäl saattasin pääst la aamuna pariks tunniks koluaan polkui Kiljavalle. Tai sit en. Jokoha sitä sit seuraavan viikonloppun pääsis oikeesti mettää :Sekaisin:

----------


## mutanaama

Larstaina Petikon suunnalla ajellaan GFBD:n lenkki uudelleen pienellä lisämutkalla höystettynä. Eli kuraa mutaa ja märkää luvassa. Liukasta ei missään.
Lähtö petikon kuntoradan parkkikselta kello 11:00

----------


## PaH

> Lauantaina siis johonkin joksikin aikaa, oujee.



Jou. Fillarinkanto & -tunkkaus-sessio höystettynä muutamilla teoriassa ajettavilla pätkillä alkaa 
huomenissa 10:00 kattilan parkkikselta. Yritys on löytää takas ennen hämärää. Muutkin kun 
jäsen petjala saa tulla matkaan.

Btw - tilasin huomiseks snadin vesisateen nostattamaan tunnelmaa.

----------


## petjala

^sinne mä. (hitto unohohohin käydä ostamassa pidemmät kurasortsit)

----------


## PaH

^ 
- jesariteipillä jatkopätkät niihi lahkeentynkiin?
- penkkiä 10cm alaspäin ja henskelit maksimiin?
- takaloksu?
- ajelee kastelematta persikkaa?

----------


## Shimaani

Tunkkaussession lähtöaikaan merkataan hakurataa mnk jälkeen sitten piileskellään rekuilta sateessa ja testataan uutta talvikelin sadetakkia.

Enduran kurabyysat on melko vakuuttavaa kamaa kuukauden testien perusteella.  Persjalkasavolaiselle puntissa on ihan *piip*sti mittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Marika

Mutis, täältä tullaan tuplana. Oli hyvä setti viimeks! Me ei kauheesti petytä, jos sitä viimeksi unohtunutta mutaränniä ei ajeta huomennakaan :Vink:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Yritän keretä kans petikkoon mukaan, täytyy hakea aamulla Keravalta Barbegazit ja asentaa ne. iltapäivästä on taas menoa joten kovin kauaa en taas kerkeä olemaan :Irvistys:

----------


## mutanaama

Voit liittyä mukaan kun sopii, ollaan laavulla noin kello 12:00 jos aikaisempi hetki jää hukkaan. @Marika, mutainen G-polku on onneks alamäkeä  :Hymy:

----------


## PMT

Kiitokset Mutanaamalle hyvästä vedosta , ei tuo pakkanen sentään ollut saanut paikkoja liukkaiksi. Rupeaa nuokin nurkat jäämään pääkoppaa. tuntui siellä ajellessa että näähän on vanhoja tuttuja polkuja vaikka toista kertaa tuolla tuli oltua. Tuntuivat Juha ja terhokin tykänneet paikoista. Kiitos vielä vedosta ja samoin mukana olleille

----------


## PetriKos

Kiitokset ottamisesta mukaan Tyttömäen lenkille. Kutsuitte niin positiivisesti mukaan Petikon metsissä, että oli ilo liittyä seuraan ja pyöräillä lyhyt pätkä ryhmän mukana. Tulen toistekin mukaan, heti alusta alkaen. :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Jou. Fillarinkanto & -tunkkaus-sessio höystettynä muutamilla teoriassa ajettavilla pätkillä ...



*ituks meni neki speksit, niinkus aina. Outoja polkusia löyty kumminkin. Ja jokunen jäätynyt juuri. Tnx P-jala.

----------


## mutanaama

Pienellä uralla kun pyörii, niin jäähän noi muistiin. Kiva että polut oli speksattu kohdilleen, ja nähtiin, että se yksi puro on ajettavissa ainakin yhteen suuntaan.

----------


## PaH

Huomenna ässkorven kierto - kuusiksen parkkis klo 10:10. plusmiinus 4h, plus todennäköisempi. 
Pahimmat mutapaskapätkät skipataan eli polut pääosin ohuita ja hitaita. Vaihteellisilla pyörilläkin voinee ajaa.
Lähtijät hihkukoon jotain tänne ennen aamukasia.

----------


## mutanaama

Aijuu, meinas unehtua pieni varoituksen sana tyttömäen luona pyöräileville. Jokun vitun urpo käy laittamassa poluille puita poikittain. Viimeksi taisin siivota niitä kymmenkunta, tänään ehkä viisi. Yleisesti ottaen noi näkyy ihan hyvin, mutta tyttömäen laskulla pellon suuntaan voi vauhtia olla kivien kohdalla sen verran, että jotain tapahtuu. 
Toistaiseksi kepit on olleet maata vasten, mutta eipä tuollaisten valopäiden touhuista tiedä, voipi seuraavan kerran olla naruja viritettynä.

----------


## Marsusram

Hyvät ja kuivat oli ajokelit kun pikkupakkanen oli jähmettänyt mutia.

----------


## mutanaama

Tommonen lenkura tästä päivästä tuli. noin 20km hiukkasen teknistä maastoa. Vielä olis voinu kymmenisen kilsaa lisätä, mutta vetäjä oli laiska, eikä jaksanu

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna toipilas/siivouspäivä, lenkille ehkä ens viikolla  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Täytyy joku kerta tulla tutustumaan tohon Petikkoon, sehän olis mulla ihan naapurissa.

----------


## petjala

> Huomenna ässkorven kierto - kuusiksen parkkis klo 10:10. plusmiinus 4h, *nipsis*
> Lähtijät hihkukoon jotain tänne ennen aamukasia.



Älinää!!

----------


## kmw

Älinää!!
petjala muokkasi tätä : Eilen at 22.53 *Syy:* Olikin muuten 19T toi mun SS-ratas.
Ähä-ähä, mullonkii isompi :Hymy:  21t. Problem Solvers on hyvä kun sopii sekä pakan että levyn korvikkeksi.

----------


## PaH

> Huomenna ässkorven kierto - kuusiksen parkkis klo 10:10. plusmiinus 4h, plus todennäköisempi. 
> Pahimmat mutapaskapätkät skipataan eli polut pääosin ohuita ja hitaita...



Löyty niitä mutapaskapätkiäkin. Ja jäisiä juuria. Poikittaiset rungot jääkuoren peitossa, oli jännää. Harvoin on soratiepätkällä 
loivassa ylämäjessä pito loppunu, mut ny loppu. Flowta ei juur löytyny eikä takas löydetty neljään tuntiin, joten plus.

----------


## marco1

Aika kaukana miehet pyöristä?

Kuva Belgiasta vai täältä tänään...

No tuolta
(https://mobile.twitter.com/mickaelde...23765172289536)
Ei aavistustakaan mihin tuo liittyy

Nythän tuo keli vähän muuttui olipa jännää välillä tänään.
Boxerivaljakolle vilkutin eilen autosta iiiistsaidilla mutta maastoutunut kulkija ei osoittanut tunnistuksen merkkiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Vattujooo.
Mustaa jäätä oli jopa poluilla. 
Ja sähkölinjan alunen oli aivan stn märkä.

----------


## PaH

> Hyvät ja kuivat oli ajokelit NIPS vähempi_fätti-kuva NIPS



Päheän näköinen lessfat. Onks toi hjuva? Ittekin tommosta tovin mietin mut totesin voivani elää ilman pressshit- keskiöö
ja 20mm liian leveetä perää.

----------


## HC Andersen

Petjala on melko järkyttyneen näköinen Pahiksen kuvassa

----------


## petjala

Varmaan tossu luiskahti kivellä tai jotain ulkoavaruuden säteilyn uhkaa koin. Mut joo, samaa katoin itekin kuvasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Päheän näköinen lessfat. Onks toi hjuva? Ittekin tommosta tovin mietin mut totesin voivani elää ilman pressshit- keskiöö
> ja 20mm liian leveetä perää.



Talvea odotellen tuli jo ajokuntoon, vaikka ei vielä valmiiksi. Perä ei tunnu yhtä leveältä kuin Blzzrdissa, ehkä kapeemman Q-f kammet syynä.
Hyvä runko jos haluaa kokeilla eri kiekkojen kanssa, kaikenlaista mahtuu alle, mutta en muuten tiedä mitä etua nallevassuun tai dudeen saisi. 
Ihan luonteva ajettava, sellaiseen XC-kaahailutyyliin ehkä sopivampi. Retkirullailussakin tuntuu keveys välillä kivalta niinkuin kevytläskin pitäisikin, hämärissä alkoi kuitenkin jo kaivata juustoo kun ei kaikkia ryppyjä polulla erottanut ilman kunnon lumeneita.

----------


## PaH

> Talvea odotellen tuli jo ajokuntoon, vaikka ei vielä valmiiksi. Perä ei tunnu yhtä leveältä kuin Blzzrdissa, ehkä kapeemman Q-f kammet syynä. Hyvä runko jos haluaa kokeilla eri kiekkojen kanssa...



Emmä 190mm perän leveyttä ajossa pelänny, mun navat vaan ei veny tota kahta senttiä. 
Lähinnä se on paino joka noissa harvoissa slideriperäisissä kuiturungoissa vois viehättää. Mut taitais jäädä aika pieneks
kumminkin painonsäästö, siks ajatus jäi asteelle. Ulkonäköhän noissa on muutatoista kun nyk ruostepyörässä.

----------


## petjala

Hyvin tuntuu onneks kuitenkin kulkevan ruostepyörä.

Mä kesällä otin pikkutestin kuitusella Beargreasella. Ei ollu mun laite. Tyhmä syy ehken, mutta kivien lentäminen renkaasta viistoputkeen toi mieleen äänimaiseman, joka syntyy potkimalla tyhjää parinkymmenen litran muovikanisteriä pitkin kylänraittia. Yäk.

----------


## Bässi

Kohta tulee Ibikseltä sinkuloitava kuituläski, siinä on sama kiristys systeemi kuin trannyssä ja vielä 170mm persus.
Harmi et nykyään kiinnostaa vaan titaani  :Hymy: 

sinkulaa kyllä tekis mieli kokeilla, melkeen senkin takia että vois ajella hihnalla. jättää öljyt ja rasvat vain laakereihin ja vapariin

----------


## marco1

> Ittekin tommosta tovin mietin mut totesin voivani elää ilman pressshit- keskiöö



itäähän sitä ihmisellä olla haasteita...  :Hymy:  ei kait tuo ruostu jos kammet ei pysähdy... (minulla jumittui yksi setti jotenkin ajotauon aikana) mutta sitä itteäänhän tuo värkki on. Muistaakseni viides menossa ja ajot suurinpiirtein tiedättekin. 

En kyllä tiedä estäiskö PF-keskiö muuten kiinnostavan härvelin hankinnan mutta nyt olen sen verran sekaisin että en edes tiedä mitä kuumottelisi seuraavaksi. Ajellaan nyt noilla mitä sattuu olemaan.

----------


## PaH

> Kohta tulee Ibikseltä sinkuloitava kuituläski, siinä on sama kiristys systeemi kuin trannyssä ja vielä 170mm persus.
> Harmi et nykyään kiinnostaa vaan titaani 
> 
> sinkulaa kyllä tekis mieli kokeilla, melkeen senkin takia että vois ajella hihnalla. jättää öljyt ja rasvat vain laakereihin ja vapariin



Ei mee iipis jatkoon. Eihä siihe sovi ees foorumi-hyväksynnän mukaiset takakumit. Kokemusta iipiksen slotmachinesta ei oo, mut kuulemma 
ihan toimiva syteemi. Trannyä mietin vakavissani täysjäykkikseks jokunen vuos sitten, mut sorruin sit 29"een - p-ska valinta näin jälkikätteen
viisasteltuna, kun noi isopyöräiset on osoittautuneet ihan kamaliks näin pienelle pojalle.

Kinkulaa ei kannata ees kokeilla. Aina väärä vaihde. Säätämisen ilokin menee kun ei oo mitään säädettävää. Paitti katkenneiden ketjujen ehjääminen
ja revenneiden kumien paikkailu. Ainoa posetiivinen puoli kinkuloinnissa on et saa hyvän(?) eksjuussin työnnellä fillaria ylämäkeen ku muut ajaa rinkiä
ympärillä.

----------


## elasto

Pahis: Mikä siinä 29erissa muuten tarkemmin ottaen ahdisti? Itekään en oo mikään pitkä, mutta xc-jäykkäperässä oon tykänny tosta isosta kiekosta.

----------


## petjala

> ..... Ainoa posetiivinen puoli kinkuloinnissa on et saa hyvän(?) eksjuussin työnnellä fillaria ylämäkeen ku muut ajaa rinkiä
> ympärillä.



Onko se mentaalikinkulointia, jos tunkkaa vaihepyörää ne samat mäet??

----------


## zipo

Trekin Sram ja Formula takanapa = tunkkaus set-up.

----------


## PaH

> Onko se mentaalikinkulointia, jos tunkkaa vaihepyörää ne samat mäet??



Se on jo oire siitä et olet astumassa pimeälle puolelle. Tai sit ei pääse ajamaan kun joku työntää yksvaihdepyörää siinä tukkona. Valitse parempi selitys.





> Pahis: Mikä siinä 29erissa muuten tarkemmin ottaen  ahdisti? Itekään en oo mikään pitkä, mutta xc-jäykkäperässä oon tykänny  tosta isosta kiekosta.



Pienempipyöräinen antaa enempi virikettä ja haastetta ajamiseen. Ja sen saa paremmin liikkeelle noilla on_off-polkusilla, joissa vauhti tehdään metrin matkalla.

zipo: @lundberg - "ei, sä et halua tommosta"

jatkoa tarinaan - Eilen iltakurvailuissa joku läpi etukumista, liekö puolet litkuista samantien kankaalle. Parilla ilmanlisäyksellä reikä kiinni. Tänään ekaks takakumi sano
phiiifffff, tyhjä alta 30 sek. Jotain läpi keskeltä kumia. Pätkä kamelinkakkanarua reikään ja kummiin ilmat. Vartti tuosta etukumi sano phuuuuffff ja litkut naamalle -
viimeinen parin sentin pätkä tervanarua reikään ja taas punpaten. *itu. Eikä ollu ees eilinen hahlo, ihan siisti pistoreikä. 
Taas menny lie toista kuukautta ilman rengasrikkoja ja nyt kahteen iltaan kolme. Harkitsen vakavasti uretaanivaahtoa litkuilman korvikkeena tai vaihtoehtoisesti 
harrasteen vaihtoa sauvakävelyyn.

----------


## marco1

Ibiksen Transraswa onkin  just julkaistu, ihan näppärä systeemi mutta ehkä tuo muunneltavuus on kuitenkin aika triviaali juttu? 
Toiset kiekot ja toinen perä ei hirveästi säästä tilaa/aikaa/rahaa verrattuna kahteen eri fillariin.
Toki tuosta saa ihan mielenkiintoisia monsteriyhdistelmiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Tää vois kuulua myös ketjuun "sekavat fiilikset". 32/20 välläri on tasamaalla koomisen hidas. Ylämäessä pullero puuskuttaa, mut jaksaa vähän kuitenkin. 

Jones-tanko on outo, niin hyvässöä kuin pahassa. Kiva asento käsille, lysti punkea ruodosta lisäpuhtia nousuihin. Ja koska tuossa 660-millisessä alutangossa on hyvin lyhyelti putkia hitsisauman kahtapuolta, se on aika pirun kovan tuntuinen kuitumutkan jälkeen. Vaatii lisätutkiskelua.

----------


## PaH

^ mulla noi välitykset menee jotenkin näin:
32x18 tai 33x19 - kesäkelin ajot
32x19 tai 33x20 - välikelin ajot
32x20 - hitaalle kelille mäkisempiin maastoihin pidempiin möngintäsessioihin

Tohon kapoisenkiin jonekseen voi tottua mut ottaa ajotunteja. Löytyy multa testiin se 720mm levee quituinenkin jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## zipo

> Pienempipyöräinen antaa enempi virikettä ja haastetta ajamiseen. Ja sen saa paremmin liikkeelle noilla on_off-polkusilla, joissa vauhti tehdään metrin matkalla.



Mä ajattelin laittaa tälläsen Mcarbon combon: .Vihree i9, takanapa,JF40 erd 598=29",pinnat DT:n kirkaat compit.XT 11v takapakka.

Rengasrikot on lähinnä huonoa tsägää ja osuu tietylle ajanjaksolle,take it easy.

----------


## PaH

> Mä ajattelin laittaa tälläsen Mcarbon combon: .Vihree i9, takanapa,JF40 erd 598=29",pinnat DT:n kirkaat compit.XT 11v takapakka.
> 
> Rengasrikot on lähinnä huonoa tsägää ja osuu tietylle ajanjaksolle,take it easy.



Vihree on varmasti nopee. Soiva ängribööd- setti tosta tulee.
Meinaatko että noi 11vee XT:t on tehty paremmilla niiteillä kun kymppi-XT:t - männä kesänä ajelin tovin ainoalla 10-XT-pakalla
mitä mulla oli, rattaissa välystä reilusti ~kuukauden ajoilla. XT roskiin ja paluu XTRiin.

Kumirikkoihin jotensakin tottunu, mut noissa riso se et puhaltautu litkut voimallisesti ympäriinsä - jarrulevytkin meni pesuun.
Taitaa olla tuo helppoisa pistosuoja noiden laittikumien suurin ongelma, sivuvekkejä ei noilla laihiskehillä oo tullu yhtään
enempää kun >1500g kumeilla. Josta tuli mieleen et tarttis hankkia supersäästörulla kamelinkakkanarua, varastot finaalissa.

----------


## petjala

Tapahtui niinä päivinä, jotta neljännen adventin alla hän sittenkin kiristi DM-rattaan qinkkikampiin ja niin oli hyvä. 

Mä voisin lähtee viikonloppuna pettymään itseeni ja toteamaan, että rattaan lisäks myös keskiö narisoo??

----------


## PaH

Talven iloja, part XX - eipä tämä tänäänkään paljon joulukuulta tuntunu, 
+5c ja vettä kun esterin paremmasta päästä.

----------


## Shimaani

Olijuu,
kotimatkuttelukin aika prkl märkää.
Ja stn pimeetä.

----------


## PaH

Silmäkulman sarvi on silinnyt sen verran et huomenna saanee jo kypärän päähän.
Huomenna 1000 ja luukin parkkis. Approx 4h entisillä spekseillä. Ilmot ennen aamu8, tnx.

----------


## Shimaani

Hakuhaukkkuaamupäivä, nou baiking in deilait. Däng.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lenssun taittumista odotellessa  :Vihainen:

----------


## petjala

Mä tuun Luukkiin reippaana.

----------


## PaH

> Huomenna 1000 ja luukin parkkis. Approx 4h entisillä spekseillä. Ilmot ennen aamu8, tnx.



Kops. Jäsen petjalalla pitkä ja huolellinen valmistautuminen? 
Tilasin mukavan tihkusateenkin, ettei oo tylsää.

----------


## petjala

Nääh, vain alkuillasta pikkulasi punkkua. Ei siis rapula, aavistus univajetta.

----------


## PaH

> Tilasin mukavan tihkusateenkin, ettei oo tylsää.



Ei se sit ihan tihkua ollu, paitsi välillä. Naurettavan märkää. Lämmöt joulukuisesti +10c.
Tylsää ei kummiskaan ollu, välillä tunsi olonsa kumiankaks ja välillä flipperipalloks. 
Petjalan 1vee härveli kulki ihan sujuvasti, jos kohta äänekkäästi. 
Tiettävästi vain osa äänistä tuli kuskista.

----------


## petjala

En jaksanu askarrella enää tänään pyörän nitinöitä. Väsäsin örkille asuinpaikkaa. 

Lystikäs sammakoiden ja purotaimenten kutupaikkain lenkki oli. Kiitoksia kovin.

----------


## Marika

Moi. Mennään Jarin kanssa aattona klo 11 Petikon parkkikselta maastoon haahuilemaan; ei siis osata kunnolla reittejä. Paluu valoisan aikaan, leppoisa vauhti. Mukaan saa tulla; erityisesti reitit tuntevat ja ehkä jopa vetohaluiset :Vink:  Hyvää Joulua, jos ei nähdä!!! Kovia paketteja, ja ehkä hieman ajotekstiilejä sekaan pehmentämään menoa :Vink:  Mulle tulee nastarenkaat; saas nähdä onko niille mitään käyttöä..

----------


## mutanaama

Vois kattoo, saako vaimolta luvan lähteä rypemään hetkeksi. 
Mutta varataan sama aika ja paikka 25.12 kinkunsulattelulenkille.

----------


## Marika

Me ei olla 25.12. maisemissa, mutta eiköhän sinnekin joku aina ilmaannu. Nyt on joulupäivänkin ennusteet parantuneet aika paljon. Mutta eka startti siis aattona!

----------


## PaH

Aattoajelu huomenna klo10oo luukin parkkikselta; vetisiä polkuja ja muuta kurjuutta 4-5h verran. 
Paikalle ilmaantuvat ilmiantakoon ittensä aamukasiin mennessä, ellei ketään niin meen omilla aikatauluillani.

@petjala, mulle on tulossa pussillinen RWC:n 30mm external-keskiöitä, myös vihreinä - yhdet joutaa sulle jos kinostaa

----------


## HC Andersen

Aatto ja joulupäivä on nounou, tapanina emännän kanssa laavuilee.

----------


## petjala

Bäng, oliks vihneet vielä rosterilakrulla?? Alujones oli tänään vähän kova Puijon kivikkolaskuissa, mut 32/20 rokkas sielläkin. (no turning back?)

----------


## petjala



----------


## kmw

Savossa lunta! Lievästi olen kade, mutta kuitenkin.
Läskin yksivaihteistuminen koukuttaa  :Hymy: 


Oikein hyvää ja rauhallista joulunaikaa setälaumalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hyvää joulua kaikille sedille!

----------


## ellmeri

Tänks! samoin sinne.

----------


## marco1

Hyvät joulut ja tulkoon ensi vuodelle rahisemattomat keskiöt kaikille!

----------


## PaH

Aattoaamun auringonnousua katsastamassa



Vajaa 5h ja ainoa elävä sielu koko aikana oli yks bongattu lenkkeilijä - ei tungosta tänään. Keli oli pitkästä aikaa hyvinkin
jees - yhdet hanskat riitti koko matkan. 
Hyvää joulua itsekullekin säädylle!

----------


## mutanaama

Siirtymät ja ajo vesisateessa ei houkuta. Sulattelen kinkun sitten illemmalla

----------


## Shimaani

En *piip* lähe tänään millään kikottimella noille vesiränneille jotka on joskus olleet polkuja.

Valkoisten koirien pesuntarveindikaattorit oli lyhkäsen aamulenkin jäljiltä täysillä.  :-D

----------


## PaH

Huomenna @10 kattilan eiku velskolan parkkis - semmonen 4-5h. Kurapöksyt viksu valinta. 
Jos joku haluaa itteään kiusata, niin älinät aamukasiin mennessä - muutes starttaan omine aikoineni.

----------


## Kapu

Olisko mitää tsäänssii siirtää lähtöö vaik Velskolaa?

----------


## PaH

> Olisko mitää tsäänssii siirtää lähtöö vaik Velskolaa?



Jou. Eli 10oo @ velskola. Se alaparkki ei taida olla yleinen, mut tskn siellä tunkua on.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna kähen Räyskälään laavuilee

----------


## Kapu

Hieno homma. Ei se parkkis oo koskaan syksysin tainnu olla täynnä. Joskus oon kattellu, et aika moni siitä lähtee repun kanssa painaan mettään. En sit tiä onks se yleinen vai ei.

----------


## kmw

Lumikenkälenkit mulla alkaa usein ko. P-paikalta. Olen ollut monesti puheissa hoodeja auraavan traktorikuskin (asuu alueella) kaa eikä hää ole koskaan kieltänyt pysäköintiä. 

Onko joku ajanut Ruuhijärven pohjoisrantaa viime aikoina? Mun edellisestä kerrasta on jo muutama vuosi ja silloin matkalla oli 1 hankalan märkä paikka jossa mädät pitkokset. Mikähän lie tilanne nyt? Se eteläpuoli on muistoni mukan inasen teknisempi.

----------


## PaH

Taappaninajoissa lysti keli. Tnx kapu.
Ennätyshidasta pungerrusta sinne ja takasin. Muumi-limppari jäi tänään juomatta. Keli kylmeni session aikana niin et osa poluista jopa kantoi,
fläteistä sai vuolla jäitä irti ja pyörän esiinsaaminen sen jääkaakan sisältä takapihalla vaati lämmintä vettä.



Ryytynyt ilme on feikki. Ettäs tiedätte. 

@kmw - r-järven pohjoispuolen polku on aikas p*ska, siinä on kolme suopätkää joissa pitkokset imperfektejä. Etelärannassa ei oo ajettavaa polkua,
reitti / reitit kiertää kauempaa kallioiden päällä

----------


## Kapu

Kiitokset vaa PaH. On noi yksvaihteiset kyl hurjii menee, ei tahdo peräs pysyy  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shimaani

^Perässä pysyy aina, välimatka vaihtelee  :Hymy: 
Mää kävin ihastelemassa kuun nousua Puksutellen ja samalla tuli nuuhisteltua mukavasti jäätyneet polut huomisaamuna reilusti ennen auringonnousua suoritettavaa rekkufillarointia varten.
Keskipäivästä alkaa hakuhaukkutouhu ja siihen menee sit loppupäivä.

Muok: aika hyvä pikkupakkasaamulenkki - takana kuu ja edessä hiljalleen kirkastuva taivas jäisten polkujen yllä.  Paluumatkalla sit toisin päin.  :Hymy: 
Taivas oli upea vaikka ne planeetat ei ollutkaan enää konvehdissa.

----------


## PaH

Taas yks aamunkoitto njuukselassa. 



Uusien polkusten hakua vaihtelevalla menestyksellä vajaa 5h. Hirmuisa lumimäärä teki ajon paikoin mielenkiintoiseks, 
valumajäätkin oli pinnoitettu piiloon. Paras sivusladdi ~5m off-camber-kalliolla, onneks tuli katajapuska vastaan - pelasti uintireissulta. 
Popot oli unpijäässä, samoin rotsi kun autolle palasin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hyvät oli setit Räyskälässä, kmw:lle, MattiG:lle ja Iglulle kiitos aamun ajoseurasta. Iglulle iso kiitos kahvipuruista ja leivonnaisista, meidän Capotykkäs kovasti.

----------


## Kapu

^^se hirmuisa lumimäärä helpotti kaffetauon jälkeen paluumatkaa Solvallasta. Vaik reitti eiliset oli melkeen ristallikirkkaan mieles, ni nyt ei tarttenu muut ku seurat läskijälkee. Ihan näytti niiku olis Budi kiemurrellu eessä ja joku pikkunappulaisempi niin ku vaik Knardi takan.

----------


## PaH

^ kävittekö sen suonpinnan kantavuuskokeilunkin ajamassa? 
Jälkitunnistus 50% - budi oli edelleen eessä mut taakke vaihdoin fatbnimblen knardin tilalle, kepeemmin toi kulki.

----------


## Kapu

^juu ihan joka metri ajettiin 😈.

Mut oli aika hapokas lenkki. Olis ollu viisaampaa lähtee Velskolast, ni olis ehtiny kiiruhtas hitaammi. Tai sit jättää Haltia väliin ja kiertää vaa joku järvi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Joukukuussa peräti kaksi ajettua lenkkiä,  kun molempien lenkkien jälkeen alkoi kunto olla sellainen, ettei ajamista voinut oikein hetkeen harkita. Nyt on olo muutaman päivän ollut normaali, joten jospa illalla ajaisi vuoden viimeisen lenkin lähimetsässä turvassa maailman pahuudelta ja sissimarkkinamiesten iskuilta.  :Vink:  

Hyvät vuoden vaihteet kaikille Sedille, ihonväristä, poliittisesta ja seksuaalisesta suuntautumisesta, sosioekonoomisesta statuksesta ja kaupallisista riippuvaisuussuhteista huolimatta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiitos samoin  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Niitä nitkumattomia keskiöitä edelleen... hyvää vuotta 2016
Kromatulla Petterillä eteenpäin.

----------


## kmw

Parempaa uutta vuotta sedille.

Mää aattelin notta kerran ajettu perinteinen Karin päivän -lenkki pitää toistaa. Sedät olivat 1. kerran joukolla Rajamäellä 11.1, vuotta en muista. Silloin näin elävän Mutiksen ekan kerran ja samoin eka lenkki con Pötkö. Hää jarruttomalla.Suurpinkuttimella aiheutti hämmästystä.

Karin päivä on 2016 maanantai niin ajakaamme su 10.1. Lähtö 10.30 Rajamäen hautausmaalta. Jos tulee lunta enempi niin täytyy miettiä uudestaan kun noilla hoodeilla kulkijoita on niin vähän että kunnon talvipolkuja ei synny.

----------


## Kurapyörä

Jos epätasajako-porukkaan kuulumaton haluais kunnioittaa Karia, niin saako tulla mukaan?
Setä-vaatimus täyttynee kyllä.

(Pakkas- ja lumitilanne varauksella olisin kuitenkin tulossa.)

----------


## mutanaama

No hiitu. Tuonne on päästävä

----------


## kmw

^^ mukaan vaan. Osaakos Kuris ajaa Alkon mökiltä Herusten montulle? Oon mää sen ajanut, mutta 2 vikaa kertaa olen eksyttäny itteni.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää lähtee Karinpäivänä mukaan.
Ihan infona, nicci Shimaani kuolee vuodenvaihteeseen. Aika aikaa kutakin, mitta on täys ja nyt mulle riitti mm se *piip* joutavan turha sissimurkinanillitys.
En myöskään enää kerro hyväksi havaituista komponenttiyhdistelmistä julkisesti.

Vi sees, Vaia con Dios.
Jos polulla on kaksi valkoista bokseria niin varokaa sitä narun päässä tai muuten lähellä olevaa omistajaa  :-)


Lemmmy kuali, Shimu poistuu ja Jurpo jatkaa observoiden.
Anteeksi kaikille jo etukäteen.Roger änd aut.
Gone. 
*puff*

----------


## mutanaama

> ^^ mukaan vaan. Osaakos Kuris ajaa Alkon mökiltä Herusten montulle? Oon mää sen ajanut, mutta 2 vikaa kertaa olen eksyttäny itteni.



En mutta ruinataan Jasa oppaaksi

----------


## HC Andersen

Shimaamille hyvää palstatonta elämää, olen itsekin harkinnut samaa...

----------


## JaSa

> En mutta ruinataan Jasa oppaaksi



Eihän tästä ole ku muutama tovi - 29.03.2014 - kun ajettiin KMW:n kanssa tuolta Alkon majan kautta. Oon pitänyt tota reittiä seinätauluna siitä asti.


Ruinaus huomioitu. Otan taulun mukaan, niin luulis onnavaan :Sarkastinen: 

PS. Vai oliks tähtäin tonne kuopan länsinurkaan

----------


## kmw

^ juuh, se ura / ne urat tulee montun länsipuolelle. Siä on vaan liikaa vaihtoehtoisia reittejä. Ja mun suunnistustaidoilla 180deg virhe tapahtuu helposti.

----------


## Kapu

> ... perinteinen Karin päivän -lenkki su 10.1. Lähtö 10.30 Rajamäen hautausmaalta.



Tätä mä jo vähä oon ventannukki. Tarvittas pikkasen tavallist ärhäkämpi Lentsu estään mun osallistumist. Ja sitä ei oo tilattun  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Saako osallistua, jos tuntee jonkun Karin, vai pitääkö olla Kari?

----------


## Kurapyörä

> ^^ mukaan vaan. Osaakos Kuris ajaa Alkon mökiltä Herusten montulle?*



En ole Alkon mökin nurkilla ajanut sen jälkeen, kun viime syksynä ne merkit oli puista poistettu. Muuten tuolla kyllä paljonkin on tullut pyörittyä, mutta ei ihan siinä mökin nurkilla.

----------


## PaH

Kukaan kai tätä palstaa enää lue/käytä, kun nuo feispuukit jne, mut kyselen kumminkin et onko jokune kiinnostunu zemmozesta 4-5h sessiosta 
huomenna klo 09:57 alkaen jommassakummassa k-puistossa? Nuukselassa enempi lunta kun ässkorvessa, joten se enempi arvoitus se.
Starttipaikan korbaalit saa kun älisee täällä ennen aamukasia.

----------


## marco1

Kai ne kaikki lukee mutta kukaan ei kirjoita. Ja en oo naamakirjassa.

Tulee tapettiliisteriä keuhkoista vielä sen verran että jää välistä tämä niinkuin kaikki muukin liikkuminen since 12/2015.

----------


## kmw

Ei vaan kestä mun paikat tämmösiä pakkasia. Kaksilla pilkkihaalareilla voisi onnistua, mut jätän kokeilemati. Saapi nähä kuin käy mun Karinpäiväajeluitten, prkl.

 *takan vieressä värjöttelymiö*

----------


## Kapu

Kyl kai niit lukijoit kuiteski o. Enkä mäkää oo missää veispuukis, instarammis, näpsätis tms humpuuki hömpötykses. Muk ku mul o pihas viä jokune runko, joka pitäs pätkii ja halkoo, ni ei kyl oo säännssii ajoil. Mut jos haluu vaihteeks reenii yläropal, ni ottaa kirveens mukaa ja ilmestyy tän. Mitä isompi kirves sitä tervetulleempi sälli. Tai kai tua tallis vois ol joku pikkunaputin lainakski. Taivas o sev verta kirkas, ett halko halkee huamen kilahtae  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kmw

Mullon omat pöllit pilkottavana, kiitos vaan kutsusta  :Hymy:  Huomenna tulee tulosta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä käyn huomenna ittekseni ajamassa pari tuntia, lastenkutsut kl. 14 joten eeppinen lenkki on nou gou.

----------


## petjala

> Kukaan kai tätä palstaa enää lue/käytä, kun nuo feispuukit jne, mut kyselen kumminkin et onko jokune kiinnostunu zemmozesta 4-5h sessiosta 
> huomenna klo 09:57 alkaen jommassakummassa k-puistossa? Nuukselassa enempi lunta kun ässkorvessa, joten se enempi arvoitus se.
> Starttipaikan korbaalit saa kun älisee täällä ennen aamukasia.



Whoa bläk betti baingaläingädäng... Kävin rättitestiä just tekemässä pihalla. Vaststuuleen avoimessa puistossa vähän kylmä, mutta pungertaessa riski kuumasta. Eli noi ryysyt ja jotain jumppaa paitapuolella eestaas. 

Ehkä välttämättä ei oo tossa kelissä miestä viiteen tuntiin, mutta pakenen kesken kaiken vuorille, jos...

Kuusijärvi??,  vaikka molemmissa varmaan surkeeta ja noin kakskyt astetta pakkasta  :Vink:

----------


## PaH

> Kuusijärvi??,  vaikka molemmissa varmaan surkeeta ja noin kakskyt astetta pakkasta



6järvi ok. Katsotaan sit kaseikossa kauanko / mitä ajellaan.

----------


## kmw

Loppui pöllit. Tammeslasta pitäisi lissee. Siä on odottamassa pauttia 50x ny pilkkomani.


Yyärrä muuttanu sunnuntain manauksensa ihan inhimilliseksi, jiii-haaa.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petjala

> 6järvi ok. Katsotaan sit kaseikossa kauanko / mitä ajellaan.



Tosi hyvä setti ja keli (vaikka kestoajassa lussuiltiinkin).

----------


## PaH

> Tosi hyvä setti ja keli (vaikka kestoajassa lussuiltiinkin).



Joo. Olimma vellihousuja. Ei ollu hirmusti liikaa päällä, vähemmillä olis voinu tulla vilu. Sun ripaskasessio oli melkein
päivän kohokohta. Tai sit se kohokohta oli villi rullailu viirilänsuolla, jos tuosta vielä keli nopeutuu niin häätyy vaihtaa 
välitystä.



appropoo - auton katolle syntyneelle valkeelle jääläikälle löyty selitys, fatbeetakasessa tihkuva reikä nappuloiden välissä.
Lykkäsin siihen pätkän tervanarua, kumin vaihto ei houkutellu säätämön olosuhdetekijän takia.

----------


## Bässi

Onks toi valkonen selässä jäätä? Kauhiata.
mites tuo Karinpäivän juhlapolku, voiko sinne kuka vaan tulla nimittelemään?

----------


## petjala

Jännä, ton fleecen alla olleet villaiset vaatekappaleet olivat kotiin mentyä vain kostean tuntuiset. Eli hyvin hengitti rätit.

----------


## mutanaama

Karinpäivän ajelussa silloin aikoinaan sai moni nikki kasvot ensimmäistä kertaa. Että siinä mielessä pitääkin tulla.

----------


## kmw

Kaik' mukhan K-päivän rientoihin. Jos ihan uitusti sakkia niin 2 letkaa. Tulistelu & makkaran poltto mahis on. Kiinnostako semmonen?

----------


## zipo

Oliko se reissu kun joku hirmu jyrkkä alamäki speksattuna Rajamäellä?Kareilla punamusta kuutio ja toisella sininen  rekki?
Mulla oli muistaakseni tällänen fillari siihen aikaan .Eli vuosi olisi 2009 ja tässä Kivikossa rullailemassa.

----------


## Kemizti

^ Elluko se siinä lentää?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kieltämättä reipasta menoa.

----------


## kmw

Z. taitaa olla oikeassa. Se alamäki on siä edelleen, mutta polku on jäänyt moton ja hakkuujätteiden alle.

Kuis JiiPeen ja Ellmerin osallistuminen?  Ei ole näkynyt miehiä täällä vähään aikaan.

Edith. Hieno kuva Zipolta. Silloinhan joka ukolla oli juustoa joka päässä ja paljon  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jos ei erikseen kielletä tulemasta, niin saatan saapua paikalle Karin-päivän ennakkoajoihin, kun pakkanen näyttää sunnuntaille ihan inhimilliselle.

----------


## ellmeri

Mää oon niin huanossa kunnossa ettei jaksa paljoa ajella,tähtäimessä  kevät ja tofkholm.

----------


## Tank Driver

> ^ Elluko se siinä lentää?



Finnpower

----------


## vema60

> Oliko se reissu kun joku hirmu jyrkkä alamäki speksattuna Rajamäellä?



Jep taisin olla sillä reissulla mukana. Mäen alla katselin kun taitavammat ajeli alas.

----------


## PaH

> Rengasrikot on lähinnä huonoa tsägää ja osuu tietylle ajanjaksolle,take it easy.



Johan tuossa menikin pari viikkoa ilman rikkoja. Vuits is nais. Eilen ässkorvessa jotain läpi keskeltä takakumia 
ja tihkuva reikä jota litku ei paikannu tarpeeks. Lievän luttakumisuuden oletin olevan pakkasen vaikutusta, litkuläikkä 
auton katolla vasta paljasti holen. Tervanaru tukki sen kyllä sit. Tänään sama kumi tunnin ajon jälkeen phuuuf-
läpireikä taas keskellä kumia ja kaikki litkut kankaalle. Talutusoperaatio säätämöön ja fätknaardi tilalle. 
Ainakin tunnin kesti ehjänä se. 
Tää alkaa jo nakertamaan.
Mitä mää teen väärin, kysyy nimim. epätietoinen.

----------


## PMT

Oiskohan tuo rengasrikot vaan kun ei pitkään aikaan niitä ole niin täytyyhän niitäkin tulla, vai mitä kaima ajattelee

----------


## zipo

Pahiksen ajomäärään nähden en olisi huolestunut rengasrikoista sitäpaitsi vauhdikaat lumenpeittämät polut sisältää ylläreitä.
Kuvasta:Toi oli 4:s 5:stä erimallisesta Ellsworthista joilla tuli ajeltua.Huoleton singlepivot ja Ellmerihän ajaa vielä tänäpäivänäkin mustalla Distancella.
PMT voi vahvistaa että tämä seuraava kuva ei ole samasta paikasta kuin tuo edellinen .

----------


## ellmeri

Olikos toi se putkimiähen litkulla puhistettu maalit wex? tapaus...*heh*

----------


## PaH

> Oiskohan tuo rengasrikot vaan kun ei pitkään aikaan niitä ole niin täytyyhän niitäkin tulla, vai mitä kaima ajattelee



Juu. Kaiman karma vaan tuntuu olevan nykyään semmonen et a) litku ei pelasta ja b) olosuhteet muuten ehjäämiseen on ne kaikkein viheliäisimmät.

Liekö noissa kumeissakin pakkasella eroja; kuukauden läpireikäsaldo 2x FatBNimble, 2x JumboJim ja 2x iso Knard. Oommä muillakin ajellu.

----------


## marco1

Onkos jollain jäänyt ylimääräiseksi 26" nastakummia vähän leveämmässä koossa? Jotain hipsterivannekokoja vaan tyrkyllä ja itsellä vaan kapeahkoja varastossa.

----------


## mutanaama

Yllättäen mulla olis

----------


## Kuntoilija

Multa löytyy kaksi Schwalben maasturin nastagummia kyseisessä koossa ajalta ennen muita kokoja maastoon. Lähes kaikki nastat vielä kiinni ja hakemisen vaivalla viet pois.

----------


## PaH

marko - mulla on 2 kpl liki ajamattomia freddies revenge lightejä hyllyssä, kyllä nuo edelleen isp:t voittaa.

----------


## marco1

Kas, retromiehellä kerrankin valinnanvaraa. 

-> PaH
Revenzit kiinnostaa, kai se mahtuu tuohon Pyyn takahaarukkaan. Minäpä rimpautan luuriin myöhemmin tänään/alkuillasta.
Olemassaolevat renkaat on 2.1" leveitä WXC/ISP/Extr jne. settiä jotka ei ihan rokkaa nyt.
-> Mutis
Takakiekkobiznez tais olla vielä kesken, vieläkö löytyy?

Aikomus on edelleen ajaa nykyisellä kalustolla kunnes viisastun.. on se kumma että nyt on paremmat mahdollisuudet koeajoihin kuin ikinä ja toisaalta vähemmän kuin koskaan tolkkua siitä seuraavasta konkelista.

----------


## mutanaama

No ei se mihkää oo kadonnu

----------


## mutanaama

Asetan itselle rajamäelle -25 pakkasrajan.

----------


## kmw

Mää olen yli 10deg tissiposkisempi kuin Mudde.

----------


## marco1

> No ei se mihkää oo kadonnu



Soitan sitten sinullekin illalla...  :Hymy: 




> Asetan itselle rajamäelle -25 pakkasrajan.



-10C luvattu joten onko tuo yläraja vai alaraja? Luvatut lumisateetkin on muuten hävinneet jonnekin...

----------


## PaH

Huomenna ässkorpi kuusikselta 09:56 alkaen? Semmonen sopiva pehmolenkki? Anyone?

(pehmolenkki = 3-5h, alla pehmoista puuterilunta)

Älämölöä puoleenyöhön mennessä.

----------


## petjala

Höttöinen puuteri ois ollu mahtava, muttapa onniin työpäivä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna joutuu askartelemaan.

----------


## zipo

> Kaik' mukhan K-päivän rientoihin. Jos ihan uitusti sakkia niin 2 letkaa. Tulistelu & makkaran poltto mahis on. Kiinnostako semmonen?



Toteutuuko vai odotetaanko lämpimiä kelejä tms?

----------


## mutanaama

Ajo toteutuu kyllä, hikisenä pakkasessa tulen loimussa yleensä palaa perse ja nenä jäätyy. Tai toistepäin. Mutta jos jossain joku pikkunen syömistauko kuitenkin.

----------


## zipo

OK, ei notsikärvistelyä,passar bra.Monta tuntia tai kilsaa ajetaan about?
Vaihdoin just takarenkaan kun edellinen alkoi pakkaskeleillä tyhjentymään itekseen,Eipä löytynyt vuotoa mistään sisälämpötiloissa.
Pitäiskö speksata kiekkokokoa orkkis navoille?Tää keksintö tuntu aika hauskalle.

----------


## Bässi

No eksä nyt sitä 27+\29+:aa kokeillu?

Mä meinasin lähtee tällä...

Nostalgia vehe?
ja ottaa reilusti vaatteita. Zipo pääset kyydillä jos tarviit.

----------


## zipo

Houkuttelin ja varasin siirtymän Stonesilta jo keskiviikkona.
Onko toi sähikäinen sun vai Janin?
Mä kuulin että koeajolle oli menty heti ysiltä ja venailin paikallisessa.Ajankuluksi veivasin 27+:t alle,en ajanut kuin parkkiksella geo maistiaset.
Kyl noillla 3x27,5.lla voisi yrittää jotain uutta ajotyyliä opetella.Stässiin tuli sellanen deep in the bike fiilis tai confidence builder juttu.Kammet saa varmaan kipeetä aluksi kun bb on 30.5mm pikkukiekoilla.

----------


## kmw

Kilsoista osaa snaoa mtn, mut valoisaan aikaan tullaan pois.

Voimma tehdä oikean gourmet-retken kun tarkenee istuksia. Pakkasta kuitenkin sen verran että ainakin mun on mukavampi pysyä liikkeessä. Muutama seisoskelupatukanpureskelupaperossipaussi.

JaSa tänään kävi skouttaamassa hoodeja ja hyvältä näyttää *isompi peukalo*

----------


## Bässi

^^ testissä vaan.

----------


## PK1

> Huomenna ässkorpi kuusikselta 09:56 alkaen? Semmonen sopiva pehmolenkki? Anyone?
> 
> (pehmolenkki = 3-5h, alla pehmoista puuterilunta)
> 
> Älämölöä puoleenyöhön mennessä.



Sattuiko muuten olemaan teidän porukka, kahden paksukaisen perässä ajelin hetken sipoonkorvessa tässä kohdassa noin puolen päivän aikaan, sitten lähdin seuraamaan oletettavia jälkiänne mosabackantieltä vähän vasemmalta kuusikselle päin?

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...399487&lang=fi

----------


## Kurapyörä

Kunnioitan Karia, mutta tällä kertaa pakkaslukemat ovat liian kovia ja 
jätän Karin-päivän ajelut väliin.
Jalkine osasto on heikoin lenkki, jonka takia tämä päätös.
Harmi sikäki, että täällä olisi ollut ilmeisen hyvää ajoseuraa, joihin olisi ollut
mukana tutustua. No toisella kertaa sitten.
Pitäkää itsenne lämpimänä!

----------


## PaH

> Sattuiko muuten olemaan teidän porukka, kahden paksukaisen perässä...



Ei. Puolenpäivän aikoina parisen kilometriä enempi etelässä olin.

----------


## Pastu

Kiitos kmw ja muut osalliset! Ihanaa oli <3

----------


## St0neyNut1

Mukavaa oli vaikka aika jäistä. Sai vihdoin monelle nickille ulkonäön. Sauna päällä ja kylmä kalja kädessä. Se on palkinto jäisen reissun jälkeen  :Hymy:  Bässillä näytti olevan hauskaa sähkön kanssa. Pahiksen pyörän keula ei ollukaan niin ruman näkönen, nyt kun livenä näki  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitokset vetäjille.

@Petjala: LAAKERIT  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kmw

Olihan hyisen hubaa, vasta lenkuran lopussa alkoi tunto häviämään varpaista ja peukaloista. Kiitokset ajoseurueelle. Sähkötäpärin liikehdintä oli varsin vinkeää. Lähti kuin hauki rannasta.

----------


## Bässi

Juh kiitoksia kiitos, Piukasta pakkaslenkistä.
näpit jäässä paitti 5min ennen taukoa eli n10min. Ei kannata syväjäädyttää käsiä tai saa yhtä kehnot hermoradat kuin mulla.
Akut lataukseen ja koivet rahille, hauska peli se on mut mut mut.

----------


## petjala

Sielläpäs sangen kaunis ilma oli. Isonappulaisista kumeista läks älyttömän kauniit jäähilelumisuihkut. Esimerkiksi Kapun perässä ajaessa sai katsella auringonsäteiden luomaa välkettä siinä hilesumussa <3

----------


## mutanaama

Jeps, kiitos KMW:lle hauskasta lenkurasta. Paras Karinpäivänlenkki tänävuonna.

----------


## zipo

Tsori mä ehtinyt tunnistaa 100%:sti jokaista.
IceCream=MattiA?
Kuitu BG=Pastu?
Musta Mukluk,valkoisilla kehillä=????
Loput 10 ovat tuttuja kuskeja viime vuotisilta rehab campeilta.Joojoo ja meikän fillari  toimi OK koska rullailtiin hitaasti.

----------


## kmw

Oikein män Z:n arvailut. Musta Muklukkimies o MaastoÄndi. Eipä juuri täällä pyöriskele, enempi Klaken metiköissä.

----------


## Kapu

Kiitti kmw:lle Karin-päivän ajeluista ja kaikille seurasta. Olihan upee auringonpaiste, kerrassaan mukavaa oli rullailla hyvässä porukassa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hyvät oli kiemurat Rajamäelle, mutta kyllä meikäläinen oli taas osastoa laahausankkuri. Olikos muut herrat huomanneet ottaa pakkasen vaikutuksen huomioon. Mä säädin hienosti gummeihin lähtiessä kellarissa 20 lämmössä eteen 0,4 bar ja taakse 0,45 bar.
Saatoi olla mulla hiukan alipaineet tuossa 15 asteen pakkasessa, jos tuo lämmön vaikutus on  10 astetta/0,1 bar. No hyvää harjoitetta reisille, mutta kun pääkopassa tuskailin, että ei mun näin huonossa kunnossa pitänyt olla kaikesta huolimatta  :Hymy: .

----------


## mutanaama

Sitä pakkasta oli muuten -20, ja tollasilla paineilla fillari ei rullaa edes asfaltilla alamäessä.

----------


## JaSa

Vähäks mietin, minne tää viesti kuuluu,  mut muistin, että tännehän nää Munkkikoskijutskat kuuluu. Elikkäs tänks KMW ja Kurapyörä Polereissusta ja ukrainassa vierailu oli aivan huippua. Vahinko, että oli huono munkki, ettei päästy nauttimaan niistä munkkikaffeista. Uusiks otetaan.

----------


## PaH

Waltaisaa tämä aktiviteetti täällä. 

Vkl tulossa, pakkanen laskussa - kukaan kinostunu nuukselasta la ja/tai su?
Höttö haittaa flouta, joten tiedossa tönäämistä / kantamista. 
Startti/startit nuin 10:00 maissa ja ennen pimeetä pois. 
Jos joku, niin lähtöpisteen koordinaatit saa ilmoittautumalla kerhoon.

----------


## petjala

Arvon päivän vielä. Jompana kumpana haluan taluttaa daamia jossain rytölepikossa. Tooisen päivön voin tunkkaa pyörää.

----------


## marco1

Jaujau, pääsee viimein testaamaan kierrätysgummit, pakkasrajana yx-numeroiset luvut. Ei nuo taida olla tarpeeksi leveät Nouxnoux-maahan mutta muuten on positiiviset odotukset.
Kiirettä ja aktiviteettia piisaa muuten kyllä vähintäänkin riittävästi  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Munkkikselta 1030 lauantaina olis muutamia tyyppejä lähössä vähän ajeleen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna selviää viikonlopun ohjelma, vahva ehkä nuuksela tunkkaukselle, ilmoitan huomenna.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantai ajot jees, mutta lähen munqqis junaan kun täytyy lopettaa yhden jälkeen. Sunnuntaina ei kerkee ollenkaan.

----------


## PaH

Huomisen osalta kysely vanhentui. Ajelen omine aikoineni.

----------


## Bässi

^sunnnuntai nuuksio kelpais. Jos natsaa niin ota rinkula mukaan.

----------


## PaH

Jää huomennakin nuuksela väliin. Nilkka sietää ajamisen mut ei muuta. Nuukselassa on sitä muuta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuli koettua jotain aivan uutta tänään lenkillä, oli uudet popt jalassa ja ihmettelin munqqiksen parkkiksella kun ei klossit tartu kiinni, ne oli näköjään jäänny keittiön pöydälle. Pahikse miljuunapussista löyty onneksi yhet ylimääräset, kiitos siitä. Muuten oli vallan hubaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Laihaläskillä kovvoo hommooo yrittää pysyä kevyesti rullaavien läskien perässä. Hauskaa oli sen mitä muistan, puolipimeää kun lasit huurussa ja pumppu rajoitinta vasten  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

On meillä palvelua, Klossinsa unohtaneen ei tarvinnu edes kenkiä ottaa pois, pitstoppi kesti ehkä viisi minuuttia, jos sitäkään.

----------


## PaH

> Tuli koettua jotain aivan uutta tänään lenkillä, oli uudet popt jalassa ja ihmettelin munqqiksen parkkiksella kun ei klossit tartu kiinni, ne oli näköjään jäänny keittiön pöydälle. Pahikse miljuunapussista löyty onneksi yhet ylimääräset, kiitos siitä. Muuten oli vallan hubaa.



10^6 pussissa on vaan semmosta mitä tarvitaan. Shitmanon klosseja ei lie keltään ennen "jääny pöydälle", jonkun se piti tehdä tuokin.
Itteltä on jokusen kerran katkennu kiinnitysruuvi, kerran molemmat kerralla ja olen yhden klossin saanu halkikin kahteen kappaleeseen.

----------


## marco1

Hyvä idea käyttää niitä multiriliisejä miljuunapussissa, mulla oli vaan ruuvit mukana ja muistin heti kotona. Mitäs muuta siellä on, minulla on väärän mallisia ketjulukkoja, tubless venttiilejä, pari muuta vararuuvia, nippusiteitä ja jotain muuta. Ei paina paljoa mutta voi pelastaa päivän.

----------


## petjala

Houlama. Jänes PaH on saava lainaamansa höpöstongat takaisin. Ostopäätös taisi (lompakon harmiksi) syntyä. Tosin valkkaan itselleni luuppiversion, siihen on helpompi kiinnittää mun kiinanlamput jänisrengasmetodeilla. Lisäksi voi palvella paremmin pakaasipyöräilyssä. 

Olipa kiva kun lainasit ton kuitusenkin. Katsastus leffaa siteeraten:  "Kallista vittuilua!" :-D

----------


## HC Andersen

Mitä sä valitat, eihän sen maksanut neljääsataakaan.... :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Mun takavannekin taitaa viel olla myyjän omaisuutta :-?

----------


## mutanaama

Ai prkele  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Melkoista säätöä. Meinasin jakaa tännekin taidekuvasarjan "satusedän kengitys" mutta jääköön nyt käyttämättä kun kerran jätin lenkin kesken tuon jälkeen.  :Hymy: 

https://www.alpkit.com/products/0hiro-jacket-men tämmöinen tuli tilattu väärässä koossa, elikäs kokoa L oli liian pieni. Väri on jompikumpi noista joka ei ole vihreä. Egoa toki hivelee että oli mulla rintakehän + hartian kohdalta tiukka. Vois kuvitella että toimisi esim retkuillessa hyvin. One - två - null tuosta vielä tarvisin.

----------


## PaH

> Houlama. Jänes PaH on saava lainaamansa höpöstongat takaisin. Ostopäätös taisi (lompakon harmiksi) syntyä. Tosin valkkaan itselleni luuppiversion, siihen on helpompi kiinnittää mun kiinanlamput jänisrengasmetodeilla. Lisäksi voi palvella paremmin pakaasipyöräilyssä. 
> 
> Olipa kiva kun lainasit ton kuitusenkin. Katsastus leffaa siteeraten:  "Kallista vittuilua!" :-D



Olis siellä se Watson Cyclesin titamiini-Parkarino joutavana testiin - sit voit päätyä tilaamaan titaanisen luuppi-joneksen.
Noita luuppeja mulla jokunen oli, laitoin kiertoon. Itte en enää ottais, toi sarvimalli on kätevämpi. 

Takapihan mittauspiste näytti 21cm eilisen aikana.

@marko - onks toi alpkitin pintakangas semmosta risukon kestävää?

----------


## marco1

> @marko - onks toi alpkitin pintakangas semmosta risukon kestävää?



On se suht napakkaa kangasta päältä ja sisältä semmoista ritisevää ohutta Pertexin tyyppistä. Ostin kun halusin before ja after-rypemisen jälkeen sopivan lämpimän takin enkä raaskinut Patagonialta Das Parkaa tilata. Tuo on jkv Das Parkaa istuvampi malli mutta sama idea muuten.

----------


## zipo

DIY lokariaihiota?Yhteen Konaan jo väsätty paikalleen mutta nyt on Sherwoodin poluilla 2 kpl:tta  lisää 21016 Kona Wo:ta loksuja vailla.
Voisi kai tehdä sellasen mallikohtaisen muotin koska siniset pyörät ovat näemmä Da Fat tänä keväänä.
29+ Kehäkin tarttis noutaa...

----------


## mutanaama

Vois väsätä muutaman jos malli kelpaa. 
Kolmesta kehästä vielä yksi jäljellä  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Tuperretaankos huomenna jotain liukaspohjaista ajolipsuntavaapuntaa?

----------


## PaH

Koopuisto on nyt niin nähty et huomenna nuuksela/ kattila klo 10. Voi olla et löytyy jotain ajettavaa, voi olla ettei löydy mitään.
Jos joku mielenvikainen haluaa koittaa, niin hetikyllä- huudot ennen aamukasia tänne.

----------


## petjala

Voiko huutaa jo nyt, jos vippaa päässä?


Eli joo.

----------


## PaH

^ voi. wanha sawolainen sananlasku sano et se ei tartte iso sen vian olla jos se on päässä. 
Siellä siis sit.

----------


## petjala

Oujee. Lystiä odotellessa :-D

----------


## PaH

Siellä mitään ajettavaa ollu. Tai joo, olihan siellä. Yks semmonen 50m pätkä löyty jossa pääs eteenpäin rullaamalla. Eikä se ollu ees alamäkee.
Upottavaa pöllylunta lukuunottamatta kaikkea muuta oli - vesijäätä, upottavaa sohjua, vesijäätä, muhkuraista henkilön ja koiran tallaamaa "polkua",
vesijäätä. Virikettä riitti ajamisessa, eiollutylsää. Nastat olis ollu kova juttu ihan molemmissakin päissä.

Muikkari ittelle - kun petjala on mukana, ilmoita puolituntia aiempi lähtöaika kun oikeesti tarkoitus.

ei tarttenu kovin montaa sataa metriä parkkikselta työntää pyörää kun löyty näin kuvauksellinen paikka lähimmän lutakon reunasta.
 Tosta olikin sit hyvä taluttaa pyörät takas autolle. ei tullu ees hiki.

----------


## mutanaama

Petikko on kans vähä nounou. Montun ympärillä vain yhdet jäljet tän päivän jälkeen. Montulta parkkikselle olis luistimet toiminu nastarenkaita paremmin. Petyin itteeni niin paljon että tulin munkkikselle, joka ei pettänyt.

----------


## Bässi

Eteläinen sipoonkorpi oli kanssa kaikkea mahollista, nasta olis ollu kiva takanakin. Sohjoa, jäätä yms. paras polku oli jäinen oja jossa parikyt senttiä virtaavaa vettä.

----------


## mutanaama

Jep, ja just eilen kehuskelin nastoitettuja talvikenkiä, niin arvaa kuka lähti kesäkengillä ajamaan, koska plussakeli.

----------


## kmw

Mää mm. Serenasta Petikkoon Reitti2k:ta pitkin. Hyvin mielenkiintoinen, sanoisin. Suurin osa matkasta vesijäinen mönkkärin jälki. Kai mulla on päässä vikaakaakakaa kun fun factor oli lähes tapissa. Pettymys kun samainen(?) tyyppi oli tehnyt u-käännöksen Hoorekin pohj.päässä eikä mtn asiaa edemmäs kun ei siä ole kukaan käynyt avaamassa spååria. Gravdal on hyvä rengas, ugh.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ylästössä pinta-alaan nähden paljon polkuja auki, tosin suurin osa jäistä muhkuraa mutta hyvin pääsi Bestgrip/Floater kumeila.

----------


## heccu

Iloinen mies tavattu tänään itse teossa Paloheinän majalla.

Oli mukava tavata pitkästä aikaa. :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Puuh, aika raskas keli tänään. Tehokasta ajankäyttöä kun alle tunnissa kypsyy  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Jos ketä kiinnostaa (tai on tietoa et vois jotaquta muuta kiinnostaa) niin olis lähitulevaisuudessa muuttumassa joutavaks yks
viemäriputkesta sorvattu fättirunkko. ETT ~598mm, liki ajamaton, "pientä" pintaruostetta, perä katkee, - 170/177mm slider 
dropit (löytyy ihan vaihtajan korvakkeen kans), takarenkaalle tilaa ~118mm leveyssuunnassa, rungossa iscg-05 tabit / keskiömuhvi BSA 100mm,
27,2mm tolppaa syö, 44mm keulaputki - mukaan 1 kpl ohjainlakru taaperoidulle keulalle + satulaklamppi. 

Kyselyt VAIN yvllä

----------


## HC Andersen

Tarttisinko kolmannen pläskin?

----------


## petjala

Vastahan se ois teidän talouden neljäs. Kai sen jotenkin saa perusteltua?!

----------


## mutanaama

Voi olla, että ei tarvitse markkinoida  :Hymy: 
Ja sitäpaitsi sulla noita läskejä on niin paljon että ylimääräiset jää jo "kavereille" mukamas yhdeksi päiväksi.
Mut joo, huomenna

----------


## petjala

^sullehan se ruosteraami sopis, kun kerran asetoonilla dekaalitkin karkotit ekan sukupolven Beargreasesta. 

"Anyone can restore an antique,
but it takes a man to cut it up." luki jonkun chopatun Studebakerin ikkunassa joskus ;-)

----------


## marco1

Häkkyrä ei kiinnosta (väärän kokoinen) mutta seuraajan speksausprosessi kiinnostaa kuulla sitte joskus kaffikupposen äärellä.

Tota Alpkitin https://www.alpkit.com/products/0hiro-jacket-men ei vissin kukaan tarvinnut? Laitan sitte ens viikolla vaihtoon, niillä on 123 pv palautus- ja vaihto-oikeus  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Lauantaina klo 10 @ Munkkis: Lähipolkujen kierros.

----------


## PaH

> Häkkyrä ei kiinnosta (väärän kokoinen) mutta seuraajan speksausprosessi kiinnostaa kuulla sitte joskus kaffikupposen äärellä.



Se ei oo pitkä tarina se. Tuossa tiiseriä

----------


## petjala

*heehehheehee*

----------


## marco1

"Myydään lajiin kyllästymisen vuoksi tai annetaan vaihdossa sauvakävelysauvoihin"...

Tai sitten pressfitin kutsu oli liian vahva?

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna klåkkan 18 Petikon ulkoilualueen parkkikselta 2-3h perinteistä afterwöörk settiä. Ajetaan mitä ajetaan, kaliaa ja makkaraa mukaan.

----------


## elasto

> Lauantaina klo 10 @ Munkkis: Lähipolkujen kierros.



Jos tämä ei herätä kenessäkään mielenkiintoa tämän vuorokauden puolella, niin lähden omia aikojani johonkin suuntaan.

----------


## elasto

Ei oikeen tuntunu pitävän noi Veerupperin Lumikengät tänään Zippo-portaissa.

----------


## PaH

Eilisen koopuisto- yliannostuksen kompensaatioks tänään aamuvuoro nukselassa. Jos olis ollu wiisas niin olis jättäny väliin.
Vajaa 5h ja niukasti 40km, iisisti talven rankin pööräsessio. Korpinkierrokselta löyty "helppoa" ajettavaa, kaik muu oli rimpuilua.
 Herkkää oli vetopidon kans - 10+cm loskaa perän alla 90% matkasta.

----------


## petjala

> Eilisen koopuisto- yliannostuksen kompensaatioks tänään aamuvuoro nukselassa. Jos olis ollu wiisas niin olis jättäny väliin.
> Vajaa 5h ja niukasti 40km, iisisti talven rankin pööräsessio. Korpinkierrokselta löyty "helppoa" ajettavaa, kaik muu oli rimpuilua.
>  Herkkää oli vetopidon kans - 10+cm loskaa perän alla 90% matkasta.



On se kova(, tai tyhymä). Mulloli jalat niin pehmeet lauantain jäljiltä, etten ois tuolla jaksanu mihinkään.

----------


## PaH

> On se kova(, tai tyhymä). Mulloli jalat niin pehmeet lauantain jäljiltä, etten ois tuolla jaksanu mihinkään.



Vahva veikkaus jälkimmäiseen. Voi olla jopa kokemusperäinen tieto.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko laarstai aamuxi jotain tarjolla huonokuntoiselle?

----------


## kmw

^meille voi tulla tamppaamaan mattoja. Jos liian raskasta niin imurointi on vaihtoehto.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiitos tarjouksesta, pidetään mielessä. Älä kuitenkaan pidättele hengitystä odotellessa....

----------


## jurpo

> Oisko laarstai aamuxi jotain tarjolla huonokuntoiselle?



Periaatteessa kyllä. Sumplitaampa halottimitse detaljeita.

t:
vastarannan läski

----------


## elasto

Itse olisin myös mahdollisesti kiinnostunut ajamaan lauantaina, mutta jos on kyseessä joku salainen kokoontuminen niin ajelen varmaan taas yksin sitten.

----------


## mutanaama

Mä olen mahdollisesti kans lähdössä larstaina jonnekin, jos vaan flunssa antaa periksi.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

La olisin mukana huonokuntoisten lenkillä jos ei sada vettä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantain huonokuntoisten lenkki lähtee munqqikselta kl. 10. Suuntana Lauttasaari ja ibiken avajaiset, hissukseen ajetaan K-puistoa ja rantoja.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Taidan tuon lenkin jättää väliin kun tykkään pysytellä pöpelikön puolella.

----------


## mutanaama

Lunssainen olo edelleen, jos sitä nyt malttais olla ajamatta vielä pari päivää.

----------


## elasto

> Taidan tuon lenkin jättää väliin kun tykkään pysytellä pöpelikön puolella.



Jos tehään niin, että mennä tonne munqqixelle klo 10 ja ajellaan noiden hurjapäiden mukana etelään päin about Ukraina-polun verran ja jäädään siitä sitten piirtelemään niitä suksenestomutkia tänne lähipoluille?

----------


## kmw

Ei mun kuva, mutta tollasta tiedossa, tosin nyt maassa enempi jtkn valkoista.

Tänään pyörin Ylästössä ja hyvät hyssykät notta on märkää. Suosittelen ottamaan mukaan useamman parin hanskoja. 2 ei ollut tarpeeksi.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Jos tehään niin, että mennä tonne munqqixelle klo 10 ja ajellaan noiden hurjapäiden mukana etelään päin about Ukraina-polun verran ja jäädään siitä sitten piirtelemään niitä suksenestomutkia tänne lähipoluille?



Vois näin tehdä jos edes vähän pakastais, ihan vesisateessa ei kyllä huvita ajaa.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

^Tulikin lähtö töihin joten ajelut jää.

----------


## elasto

Hyvin kulki läski tuolla sohjossa. Jopa nuo voorumeillakin ajokelvottomiksi todetut V-Kumin Lumikengät toimivat ihan hyvin. Olihan siellä tietty vähän märkää, mutta kesäkengillä ja yksillä hanskoilla pärjäsi, kun ei käsipohjaa uinut tuolla jorpakossa.

----------


## mutanaama

Yhdistin flunssan ja kanuunan, voi sitten terveempänä ajella..

----------


## HC Andersen

Löydettiin jurpon kanssa Lauttasaareen ja lopuksi takas, keli oli paikoin vallan hieno.

----------


## elasto

Kiinnostaisko ketään lähteä lauantaina aamupäivästä ajelemaan johonkin tähän lähelle esim. Ylästö/K-Puisto tai Petikko?

----------


## jurpo

Kiinnostais kyllä mutku tarkoitus olis olla larjantaina toistasataa kilsaa pohjoisempana mörköilemässä ja siellä on iso osa Setälaumasta™ juop...olkemassa

----------


## mutanaama

Vai lähteekö MrE mukaan, kutsuttuna ja tervetulleena. Viinaa ja huonoa elämää.
Laita yyvee tai soita

----------


## elasto

Jassåå. Kiitos vaan kutsusta, mutta mulla on valitettavasti jo muita menoja lauantaiksi. Olisin aamupäivästä ehtinyt pari tuntia pyöriä tässä lähistöllä. Jos tulee lunta, niin lupaan kuitenkin tehdä keskenäni pari suksenestomutkaa tuonne takapihalle.

----------


## marco1

Olikos tämän alajaoston herroilla suksiboksia vuokrata loppuviikoksi (ke-su), tarttis saada vähän yli kaksmetrisiä suksia kuljetettua. Name your price, gentlemen...

----------


## elasto

Olisko lauantaina mitään ajohommia missään?

----------


## mutanaama

Kyl vois lähtee vähän kokeilemaan. Käyn huomenna katsomassa onko petikosta mihinkään.

----------


## Rokky

Monelta meinaat mennä? Pääseekö mukaan?

----------


## mutanaama

Joo, olisko 17-18 välillä vai sopiiko aiemmin.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Olisko lauantaina mitään ajohommia missään?



Näyttäis ainakin nyt tulevan hieno keli, varmasti ajamassa jos ei ihmeitä satu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Larstai iltapäivästä saattaisin keretä ajamaan, aamusta x h duunia, joten vielä en osaa sanoa lähtöaikaa.

----------


## elasto

> Kyl vois lähtee vähän kokeilemaan. Käyn huomenna katsomassa onko petikosta mihinkään.



Petikko lauantaina aamupäivästä kiinnostaa. Pari tuntia voisin ajella.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Kyl vois lähtee vähän kokeilemaan. Käyn huomenna katsomassa onko petikosta mihinkään.



Miltäs siellä näytti?

----------


## mutanaama

No katotaan jos vaikka kello 11:00 lähettäis parkkikselta. Ei me tänään päästy petikkoon asti, ajeltiin vaan syväojan loivia alamäkiä.

----------


## elasto

Klo 11 sopii mulle hyvin. Onko sille parkkikselle jotain osotetta ni voisin kattoa kartasta ku en oo siellä ikinä käyny tai en ainakaan muista?

----------


## mutanaama

Osoite on tallimäentie

----------


## jurpo

> Larstai iltapäivästä saattaisin keretä ajamaan, aamusta x h duunia, joten vielä en osaa sanoa lähtöaikaa.



 LA IP huimasti paree ku aapee. Vielä ei tiiä mitä hakukoiralauma meinaa ja kumpana päivänä. Ihme touhua noitten ei-miespuolisten kanssa ku mtn ei saa ikuna päätettyä ajoissa.....
Onneksi on helistin keksitty :-D

Muo2:
Hakulauma metsäänmenee suntaina kirkonmenojen aikaan jtn larjantai on vapaata vaikka paksutteluun. Hooseellä on sopivan rauhallista eteneilyä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

^ hiihoo ja onnea @jurpo kun 10 viestin rajapyykki saavutettuna  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> Osoite on tallimäentie



Joo, eksyn sinne huomenna klo 11 mennessä.

----------


## PaH

onhan tää vähän myöhässä, mut kyselen ny kummiskin -

huomenna larstaina nuuksela kattilasta klo 10:15 alkaen (jos petjala lukee niin 10:15 tarkoittaa sulle 10.00...)
luultavasti ajettavaa löytyy 4-5h verran
jos joku halajaa matkaan niin ilmoitelkoon täällä ennen aamukasia

----------


## elasto

En tiedä oonko hullu, mutta joku kerta tekisi mieli kokeilla tuollainen Pahiksen Nuukselan reissu vaikka taidan olla lähinnä ankkuri siellä mukana? Huomenna kuitenkin Petikkoon, mutta joku toinen viikonloppu kenties?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> En tiedä oonko hullu, mutta joku kerta tekisi mieli kokeilla tuollainen Pahiksen Nuukselan reissu vaikka taidan olla lähinnä ankkuri siellä mukana? Huomenna kuitenkin Petikkoon, mutta joku toinen viikonloppu kenties?



Sama juttu mutta pelkään sippaavani kesken reissun ja jään ikiajoiksi sinne metsään mörököllin syötäväksi.. No huomenna yritän myös tulla petikkoon, sieltä osaan poiskin jos väsy yllättää.

----------


## Bässi

Ainakin 1kpl Nuuksioon sanoo Hep! Varmaan useempiki Hep? Pk? Zipo?

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Jep jep hep! Zipo kans tulossa.

----------


## zipo

Kyllä jos olotila ei pahene,varmistetaan kasin jälkeen.

----------


## mutanaama

Alussa ei oikein löytynyt ajettavaa, kovasti oli hiekkamontullekin asti onnetonta. Käännyttiin takaisin ja kokeiltiin mennä heppatallin luota katsomaan, ja yllättäin sinne oli tullut ajettavaa usampi kilsa, mm tyttömäen päälle pääsi käytännössä ajamalla. Ajettiin sitä ristiin rastiin muutaman kerran ja lähin sitten himaan, mutta vetäisin vielä vajaan tunnin sakkolenkin pursiseuran kautta. Yllättäin sielläkin oli ajettavaa, mutta itse petikon ulkoilupuiston alueen polut loisti poissaolollaan. Ja sitä paitsi siellä oli 
niitä hiihijöitä, joilla tais olla kuukautiset tai jotain.

----------


## PaH

> ... 
> luultavasti ajettavaa löytyy 4-5h verran
> ...



Siellä mitään kunnon polkuja ollu. Paitti ne pari merkittyä kansainvaellusbaanaa. Ainakaan neljään talveen ei oo ollu näin
passiivista tallojaväki, oli ny luullu et ees perustalvipoluilta löytyis enemmän kun yhdet vanhat popon jäljet. 
No, sai sitä raitista ilmaa tunkkaamallakin. Tnx seurueelle

ainii. ei kannattais tinkiä ajoaika-estimaatista. tuntia liika aikaiseen kotiutumisen takia joutu imuroimaan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Alussa ei oikein löytynyt ajettavaa, kovasti oli hiekkamontullekin asti onnetonta. Käännyttiin takaisin ja kokeiltiin mennä heppatallin luota katsomaan, ja yllättäin sinne oli tullut ajettavaa usampi kilsa, mm tyttömäen päälle pääsi käytännössä ajamalla. Ajettiin sitä ristiin rastiin muutaman kerran ja lähin sitten himaan, mutta vetäisin vielä vajaan tunnin sakkolenkin pursiseuran kautta. Yllättäin sielläkin oli ajettavaa, mutta itse petikon ulkoilupuiston alueen polut loisti poissaolollaan. Ja sitä paitsi siellä oli 
> niitä hiihijöitä, joilla tais olla kuukautiset tai jotain.



Ihan hyvän lenkin sai aikaan eikä haitannut yhtään vaikka samoja baanoja vähän edestakas ajettiinkin, nehän muuttu kokoajan!

----------


## Bässi

Olihan siellä ihan ajettavaakin, olisin aivan rikkipoikkiilmatpihalla jos oisin tunkannu koko matkan.

ja sai pitkästä aikaa isoa deetä!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

[QUOTE=mutanaama;2499772. Ja sitä paitsi siellä oli 
niitä hiihijöitä, joilla tais olla kuukautiset tai jotain.[/QUOTE]

Mä olin samalla suunnalla ajelemassa ja tapasin kanssa hiihtohihhuleita.  Kummasti tuppisuu suomalainen saa suun auki kun on laittanut sukset jalkaan.  En tiedä oliko yhdellä miehellä krapula vai oliko niin alistettu kotona että pitää muille rähjätä.

Mutta polut oli hienossa kunnossa ja sää ihan parhautta.  Pitänee mennä huomenna ajelemaan lisää.  Tämmöiset kelit ei jatku kauaa.

Näky siellä muidenkin  läskien jälkiä.

----------


## petjala

Hou. Huomenna vanhan minttukaakon käryinen hidas ja arveluttava haahuilu klo 1000 Mätäkivellä.

Saattaapi tulla jouheita 180 asteen kaarteita umpikujissa jne. Pyörät on kevyitä kääntää ;-) 

Koska en oo vanhoilla Mätiskimpoilla ajanu, niin uusi starttiruutu puomin sijasta Raution reitin parkkipaikalla.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...390405&lang=fi

----------


## kmw

^jesh.​.........

----------


## zipo

> Paitti  ei oo ollu näinpassiivista tallojaväki, o



Kyllä mä  yritin ihan oikeesti talloa :Hymy:  mutta kun just kun alkoi päästä tamppausrytmiin niin johan oltiin baanalla uudestaan rullailemassa.
Priima keli.Onhan toi uusi vihree ReeB komia laite.Gripit vaihtaisin ja tietty ne  xtr 1xmoniratashärpäkkeet ainakin talveksi.

----------


## Kärrä

> Hou. Huomenna vanhan minttukaakon käryinen hidas ja arveluttava haahuilu klo 1000 Mätäkivellä.



Vahva veikkaus, että kuvan polut ovat hyvässä kunnossa ja myös hieman seurantaa etelämpänä...Ihan liikaa latuja tuolla  :Irvistys: 


Edit: ainakin tuo isonkorventien/korson tien välinen alue

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Vallan mainiota oli Nuukselassa tänään, kiitos oppaalle ja muulle poppoolle! Maisemiakin ehti ihailla tunkkauksen lomassa mut muutenhan toi lipsahti ihan ajamisen puolelle :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Kyllä mä  yritin ihan oikeesti talloa mutta kun just kun alkoi päästä tamppausrytmiin niin johan oltiin baanalla uudestaan rullailemassa.



jotain outoa viehätystä noissa pa*koissa poluissa on - kokeilin verrokiks tänään koopuistoa sahata ja vajaassa viidessä tunnissa loppu sekä into että
jalat - sou boorink. 

Gen1 ruostepyörä loppusijoitettu syväojan ongelmajätelaitokselle. Saas nähdä millainen reborn-versio sieltä pullahtaa poluille.

Se gen2 vastasyntyneenä -

----------


## zipo

> Pyörät on kevyitä kääntää



Näin mentiin 4 fläsän köörissä.Se sähköläski lähtee tosi rivakkaan liikkelle.
Hienosti löyty reittiä myös etelänpäästä,tarvinnut mennä lähellekkään hiihtoniiloja missään vaiheessa.
Thnx taukopaikan herkutteluhetkestä.

----------


## Bässi

Hyvät oli koukerot, kiitti kaffesta ja vedosta, sekä seurasta.

hieno Olut on virtuaalisestikkin. Musta eturatas vaan puuttuu  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Eturatas ja purkkipellon cramponit samaa vihreetä anopintaa eli super trendikästä lime green sävyä.(joka ei rimmaa purppuran kanssa,ei niin millään)

----------


## petjala

Vihree Keppana on näköjään HIENO!

Takajalat tuntuu löttöisiltä.

----------


## Kärrä

> Hienosti löyty reittiä myös etelänpäästä,tarvinnut mennä lähellekkään hiihtoniiloja missään vaiheessa.



En tiedä, kuinka etelässä pyöritte (oletan, että mätiksellä), mutta isonkorventien ympärillä tuli pyörittyä useampi kierros tänään...Polut olivat hienossa kunnossa siellä:

----------


## ellmeri

Kelatieltä kävin kurkkaamassa mätistä niin kelkoilla pörräilty ja bräkällä joku pistänyt menemään poluilla.

----------


## petjala

Joo se prätkäkuski oli tehny polut aika haastaviks. Kelkanjälki pelas hyvin...

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahiksen ruosteeton pyörä näyttää hienolta.

----------


## Jii8

> Se gen2 vastasyntyneenä -



No nyt on pirteän näköinen, täytyy koittaa bongata jossain livenä!

----------


## kmw

Hieno on Pahikesen aljaK.

Ja juuh, on helmikuosissa polut Mätiksen ja Kervuudin välillä. Niin kova pohja notta rimpularinkula rossipyörällä olisi hubaa.

----------


## petjala

Joteski näin


Ja taustalle soimaan vaikka tämä https://youtu.be/p7HlIot78mk

----------


## mutanaama

Ihan ensimmäiseksi onglemajäte pitää käsitellä ja poistaa siitä hankalat irto-osat, kuten satulaklämppi ja maali, tahikka lakka.
Enemmän toi näyttää kyllä siltä, että sen päälle olis vedetty kortonki, jonka ystäväni Nitro Mors hylki metallista poies.

Tuosta vihreästä se kävis kätevämmin, näkis heti missä sitä maalia on vielä pilaamassa muuten niin uljaan rungon pintaa.


P.S ei vaan kukaan oo duunissa sintraamalla tai fosfaatilla metallin pintaa käsittelevässä firmassa. Voi olla etten saa lupaa nostaa uunin lämpötilaa 570 asteeseen.

----------


## petjala

Läpikuultavaapulverimaalialäpikuultavaapulverima  alia sanoinko jo, että tuohon joku nättisävyinen läpikuultava pulverimaali?

----------


## jurpo

Ai Syväojalla on myös kierrätyskeskus™?   Ei huano, ei huano lainkaan.  Tarviiko ruastesuojaspreitä? Joku Hamsteri osti kahta runkoa varten kolme putelia kun yksi riitti kolmeen.....

[homer äänellä]
Hmm, beeeeer
[/homer äänellä]

----------


## zipo

Joo ne kuultosävyt ovat kerrassaan mainiota ,itelle kelpaisi tämäntyylinen  ja väriksi tietysti joku jota ei heti huomenna haluasi vaihtaa.
@PaH mitkä ne stealh addut olikaan?

----------


## Bässi

Mä jotenki tykkään näistä roiskemaalatuista.


Syksyllä kun oli tylsää meinasin Farleyn maalata uusiks, pitsiliinan läpi.

----------


## PaH

> Joo ne kuultosävyt ovat kerrassaan mainiota ,itelle kelpaisi tämäntyylinen  ja väriksi tietysti joku jota ei heti huomenna haluasi vaihtaa.
> @PaH mitkä ne stealh addut olikaan?



Vassagon black label- runkojen pintakäsittely on paitsi hieno, myös kestävä. Gen1 reebissä se oli vaan hieno. 
Mulla on Terrex Solo:t - 2014-mallisista eteenpäin pohja stealth-kummia.

----------


## marco1

Kengät on kivoja, löytyispä sopivat joskus helposti.
Stealth-pohjaisia kengiä testattu:
Adidas Slackcruiser: nämä on slackline hommiin tehty, muuten hyvät ajohommiinkin mutta hyvin matala varvastila.
5.10 Guide Tennies: Nahkaversion kuivuminen kestää pari päivää, muuten toimivat mainiosti.

Muita:
Adidas Terrex Soloja ollut Tammiston Adidas Outletissa silloin tällöin mutta vaan pieniä kokoja sattunut kohdalle, ei muuta kokemusta.
Adidas Terrex Trail Cross-fillarikenkää ollut vuoden pari myynnissä, ei ole tullut vastaan sovitettavaksi asti.
LaSportiva/Scarpa/ yms. valmistajat tekevät approach -kenkiä joista osa sopii hyvinkin pyörälle, myös Haglöfsillä outletissa Tammistossa ollut ihan lupaavan oloisia malleja mutta eivät sovi mun jalkoihin.

Ja täällä hoitunee stealthit mihin tahansa kenkään.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Olipas nopea toimitus tuolle Sulo Vilen-maiselle ostokselle, maanantai iltana tilasin ja jo eilen oli Fedexillä Vantaalla. Jonnekkin kaapin perälle pitää tuo varaosarungoksi tehty hankinta näin ensi alkuun laittaa. Jaaha, enpäs taaskaan saa tänne kuvaa tulemaan. :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Minen tilaa mitään, hermot meni taas paketteja (5kpl) odottaessa. Entinen aika ei palaa mutta mukavampi kun ei seuranta näyttänyt että paketti on "jossain" dhl/chronopost/muu kuriiri ja postin välillä viikon.

----------


## petjala

Tuhoa kaikki seurantakoodun sisältävät sähköpostit :-D 

Sit ei iske nykykiire.

----------


## PaH

> Kengät on kivoja, löytyispä sopivat joskus helposti.
> Stealth-pohjaisia kengiä testattu:
> Adidas Slackcruiser: nämä on slackline hommiin tehty, muuten hyvät ajohommiinkin mutta hyvin matala varvastila.
> 5.10 Guide Tennies: Nahkaversion kuivuminen kestää pari päivää, muuten toimivat mainiosti.
> 
> Muita:
> Adidas Terrex Soloja ollut Tammiston Adidas Outletissa silloin tällöin mutta vaan pieniä kokoja sattunut kohdalle, ei muuta kokemusta.
> Adidas Terrex Trail Cross-fillarikenkää ollut vuoden pari myynnissä, ei ole tullut vastaan sovitettavaksi asti.
> LaSportiva/Scarpa/ yms. valmistajat tekevät approach -kenkiä joista osa sopii hyvinkin pyörälle, myös Haglöfsillä outletissa Tammistossa ollut ihan lupaavan oloisia malleja mutta eivät sovi mun jalkoihin.
> ...



Toi slackcruiser oli mulle uus juttu. Noita terrex soloja mullon kahdet, ekat noukin matkaan aikoinaan kanukkilasta ja niissei ollu vielä stealth-
pohjaa. Noissa tuoreemmissa karvan verran isommissa (talviajoon) se on. Ajossa en kyllä pohjissa eroa noteeraa, kummatkin on wallan hyvät.
Mun klappiin noiden istuvuus on ihan toista luokkaa kun yksissäkään 5.10:ssä. 

Noissa approach-popoissa sama juttu, eniten ajamani flättikengät on LaSportivan BoulderX:t. Istuvuus yhtä hyvä kun terrexeissä ja kuivuvatkin
hyvästi. Vain kesäkäyttö koska koko. LaSportivan lesti käy mulle, kaikki mallit mitä on / oon sovittanu istuu. Scarpalta ei ykskään.  
Haglöfsiltä tutut on vaan vanhemman mallin cragit (silla matalammalla nappulalla), aikanaan muutaman lenkin niillä ajelin ja totesin et ei kestä 
pohja piikkejä pidempää aikaa.

----------


## elasto

Onkos sedät käyny poluilla viime aikoina? Aika vaikeeta on eteneminen ainakin tällaselle amatöörille tuolla lähipoluilla Ylästössä ja aidan vierustalla. Pitäis varmaan olla ne tupeleksit ja 5" renkaat 0bar paineilla. Märkääkin on. Pylly kastuu ku ei oo lokasuojaa. Täytyy varmaan vaihtaa lajia vaikka shakkiin.

----------


## kmw

Mytolookien manauksiin jos luottaminen niin lähtö valopäänä paljon ennen auringonnousua niin on kovaa pohjaa. Tänään aamulla koitin kot'polkuja ja jo kympiltä luovutin kun polun pinta sohjoontui ja mun tekniikka ja reidet eivät enää riittäneet mihinkään.

----------


## PaH

> Onkos sedät käyny poluilla viime aikoina? Aika vaikeeta on eteneminen ainakin tällaselle amatöörille tuolla lähipoluilla Ylästössä ja aidan vierustalla. Pitäis varmaan olla ne tupeleksit ja 5" renkaat 0bar paineilla. Märkääkin on. Pylly kastuu ku ei oo lokasuojaa. Täytyy varmaan vaihtaa lajia vaikka shakkiin.



Ei tuolla tubelekset tai ilmapallokumit välttämättömiä oo. Pintasohjossa ajamisen niksi on kerätä vauhtia (perse penkissä) paino takakumilla sieltä missä sitä saa ja rullata läpi 
siellä missä pito on paska. Pyllyn kastumiseen ei oo niksiä, mulla kesti waterproof shortsit vajaan 1,5h ennenkus alko kosteutua.

----------


## jurpo

Aamuviiden pintaan polut oli kivikovia.  
Mä eilen ihmettelinkin että kenen ne ihan tuoreet ja paikoitellen villisti poluilta lipsuneet Floatterin jäljet oli  :-)

----------


## PaH

Tarkoite huomenissa katsastaa nuukselaa suht aikaisella startilla. Lähtöpiste joko kattila tai hasardina velskolan parkkis.
Suht aikainen vois olla ysi - ysipisteviis, käytössä olevien sää-etanoiden ennusteiden keskiarvo väittää et 11:38 lämmöt menee
plussalle, joten 4-5h ajoaika ilman isompaa tuskaa (ts. pintasohjossa lipsumista) vois olla mahd rajoissa.

Jos JOKU™ vältsysti halajaa seuraan, niin jiihaa asap.

----------


## petjala

Somebody calling.

Ysi Kattilassa. Tai jos halluut, niin se Luukki, ei väliä, ei parempaa tietoa. Jos muuttuu, niin soita/tekstaa. Tsekkaan joka tapauksessa tän myös aamulla.

----------


## PaH

> Ysi Kattilassa.



se on siinä

----------


## petjala

Se on joutunu laittaan ton katkenneen perän pultilla nippuun :-o

----------


## petjala

Toi sama kirjava hahmo oli mun polun tukkona suurimman osan aikaa kiemuroista. Ihme tyyppi. En sit ohittanu leveemmälläkään reitillä.

----------


## PaH

Ja kapeessa kohti ei pääse ohi kun pyöränraadot tukkii polun. 



Ei pöllömpi ajelu.

Pikkudille pääs lepoon. Huomenna lipsutaan jukkernautin kans.

----------


## petjala

Mulla ainakin oli tunnelma katossa kuin tällä Asterixista tutulla pöllöllä https://youtu.be/3XiKda4fngI

Hyvin osu keli ja lääkitys.

----------


## elasto

Hyvä keksintö kyllä nuo yöpakkaset. Ajelin eilen ja tänään heti auringon noustua ja hyvin eteni pyörä vaikka puolitin rengasleveydenkin 4,5"->2,25".

----------


## PaH

Eilisen ajelun kompensaationa sit hiukan hapokkaampi versio, ~5h/49,98km. Pohjiksi luukki-rinnekoti-vaakkoi-saarijärvi "kesäreittiä" -
enpä olis uskonu et tuolla on pitkiä pätkiä joilla ei oo jäljen jälkee. Jatkona ruuhijärvi - orajärvi - urja - vääräjärvi - kattilajärvi -v:n pitkäjärvi.
Erämattilan tiluksia kiertäessä loppu viimeinenkin kanto hangesta, velskolasta luukkiin oli jo rimpuilua. Kolopallokentän viereinen isoin nousu
piti suosiolla tunkata, ei vaan enää kyenny. 

Takasena juggernaut pro. Hämmentävä kumi. Hirrmmuinen vetopito. 

Pätkä leveintä baanaa rinnekodin-kämmenlammen väliltä -



Mustakorven spotti yllätti taas



Heillä oli tärkeä toimitus juuri käynnissä

----------


## petjala

Jos tuntu hapokkaalta, kun Yutaak näyttää olovan yläkuvassa vajaan asteen vinossa oikeelle?

----------


## zipo

Heh mut sehän on herrasmiehen merkki.

----------


## marco1

Viheriän pööräilijän kertomus on just sellainen että voi onnellisena laulaa Putte Possun nimipäivä-laulun sävelellä että "siellä kaikilla oli niiiiin mukava - oi onneksi sain olla kootoonaa".
Tämä viikko vielä suksimista ja sitten pitänee puhallella hämähäkinseitit pyörien päältä...

----------


## PaH

> Jos tuntu hapokkaalta, kun Yutaak näyttää olovan yläkuvassa vajaan asteen vinossa oikeelle?



Pnkin suuntausvektori voipi olla viturallansa tai voipi olla optinen harha. Häätyy katsastaa. 
Petjala oli ylen wiisas ja ennaltanäkevä kun sunnuntaiksi preferoi muuta ohjelmaa.

----------


## petjala

Mä arvasin, ettei voi olla niin hykerryttävän kivaa kahta päivää peräkkäin :-)

----------


## petjala

Marco1 on sit tarkkana hiihtäimien kanssa. Kulomäen linjan alla jo jokunen vuodenaikareaktio...

----------


## marco1

Kuka on Kulomäki? Tuskin tulee käytyä muualla kuin Oittaalla tällä viikolla...

Retrokesä 2016 ajetaan 26:lla mutta tarkoitus olisi jopa koeajaa jotain uusia rengaskokohömpötyksiä  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Kas unohdin iltayöstä tän kuvan. Kevään edistymisestä itäisellä Vantaalla siis piti varoittelemani.

----------


## PaH

Sääetana lupaa miinusasteita sekä larstaille että sunstaille = nuukselaa reilumman kautta, sekä & että.
Startit ysin tms maissa x:stä, mittaa sillai ettei ajatuta ainakaan hirmusti kun takas x:ään pääsee. 
Muut speksit tiedossa viimeistään jälkikäteen, mut tuskin normista kovasti poikennee - tunkkaamista, kantamista etc.

Äksät pe- ehtoona sikäli kun halukkaita sitä ennen ilmenee.

----------


## Kapu

Äksään ny jo vaik ei viä oo pe-ehtoo. Nuuksela kuulostaa houkuttelevalt. Mut larstaina mä oon lompakkon lapsokaisil, joten söntaaki olis passelimpi. Lähtö aamuvarhasella passaa. Paikka mieluummi tännempänä ku tonnempana. Paitti tietty, jos tonnempana o ajettavampaa, ni sit se o buenompi ~ :Nolous:

----------


## mutanaama

Mää voisin tulla söndag ruikuttavaksi jarruksi alkumetreille ja mut pitää saattaa takas autolle niinku per heti.

----------


## petjala

Nyt on perjantaiehtoo. Tää vois tulla huomenna con PaH.

----------


## PaH

Slotti kiinni - huomenissa luukin parkkis klo 09:15. Jäsen petjala lukee ton sit ysiks (09:00, juu sii); se kello on muutakin kun rippikoululahja, niih.
Hangenkantoa ei oo testilenkin perusteella p*skaakaan, joten lystiä piisaa.

----------


## petjala

Luin aluks vaan ton 09:15, meinasin postata vastaukseksi, jotta tuun ysiin. Mut turhaan tässä länkytän. Ai sii. ;-)

----------


## petjala

Läskien maihinnousu ja giganttisen saaren valloitus. Ei makkaranuotioo, koska palais koko puusto.

----------


## PaH

Kovin oli polkuset parantunu viikossa, nythän tuolla jopa pääs hetkittäin ajamaan. 
13 eri vesialueeseen ajoimme outoja mutkaisia jälkiä. Päheetä.

Kaks yksinkertaista kuskia ja yhteensä kaks vaihdetta - huoletonta etenemistä ?



SQLabin gripit ja penkki testissä. Jatkoon.
Ovulaatioratas kiinni ekaa kertaa kai puoleen vuoteen. Emmätiiä. Ihan yhtä raskas tunkatessa.

----------


## PaH

Appråpåå - huominen lähtöruutu on luukin parkkis ja starttiaika ysi. Speksit on viel merkinnällä classified. Mut tarpeeks kaikkee kumminkin.
Alustavia hahmoja oli kai kapu / mutis ja arpovia tai hallituksen kannanottoa odottavia petjala - estomerkinnät / kieltäytymiset esteellä mialuusti 
ennen aamuseiskaa, tnx.

----------


## kmw

Hitaampaa ja lempeämpää settiä tarjolla Röykässä. Siis semmosta perinteistä setävauhtia. Noi yksjalkaiset ei semmosesta mtn tiä  :Hymy:  Jos kiinnostusta niin tsek. Klake topikki.

----------


## Kapu

Pari tuntii kerettänee kurvailee enneko arska saa lämmöt nostettuu nolla pääll. Kuis kaus tos ajas mahtaa ehtii? Ja kauaks sielt sit rämpii takas? Huamenha se selvii  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Tä(ä)ltä jou Luukkiin. Siellä saa pelätä railoontuvia jäitä. Orajärvellä meinas tänään tulla housunvaiholle tarvis.

----------


## petjala

Tuolta ne tuli


Ja tuonne ne meni

----------


## mutanaama

Olipahan huippukelit, ja järvien nousuprofiili sopi meikäläisen jaloille just eikä melkein.

----------


## petjala

Tänään oli jäät hienosti vaaterissa. Eilen taas osassa lätäköitä oli kamalasti virtuaalinousumetrejä eli vastaista. Varmaan väärin pyöräilty, kun taas oli kivaa??


No oli siellä niin kaameetakin pätkää, että joutui tunkkauksen vaihtaa konttaukseks.

----------


## PaH

Petjala tarkastaa ketjulinjan suoruutta takamaastossa.



tnx osallistujille - anteeksi alamäkivoittoinen reitinvalinta

edt: geeformit ties tänään paikkansa; sekä housun polvesta että takin kyynärpäästä löyty uusi tuuletusaukko

----------


## Kapu

Kiitokset lenkist. Oli kyl hyvää seuraa ja upee päivä. Vaik noi nastat "pikkase" heikentäski rullaavuut, ni kyl ne nois jäätikköpaikois helpottaa vanhaa. Nääs ku korkeelt ku putoo ni se saattaa sattuu.

Toisaalt tuliha siä tehtyy yks aika makee haarahyppy siin alamäes vähä enne Suolikast, stonga yli suoraa ojapohjal. Siin ei auttanu piikitkää, kun rengas haukkas urareunaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Oli komee loikka, just syrjäsilmällä näin. Pahiksen kyntökin meni näihin isompiin lippoihin, ilmeisesti ei siitäkään vammoja tullu. 
Kokeilin miten takajarru hidastaa siinä tiellä menoa, juuei sitten yhtää

----------


## PaH

> Oli komee loikka, just syrjäsilmällä näin. Pahiksen kyntökin meni näihin isompiin lippoihin, ilmeisesti ei siitäkään vammoja tullu. 
> Kokeilin miten takajarru hidastaa siinä tiellä menoa, juuei sitten yhtää



Yleensä olen pysynyt pystyssä kun tasaisella pohjalla suoraan ajaa, mut nyt keskityin ilmeisesti liikaa potkiskelemaan jääkikkareita irti pedaalista.
Onneks oikea kyynärpää (ja polvi), vasurin puolella on tään talven kiintiö jääkontakteista jo täynnä. 
Polvarista (g-form) löyty ~7mm sepelin kappale sisältöön uponneena. Mieluummin sen sieltä kaivo kun polvilumpiosta, näin jälkäteen viisasteltuna.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Hyvä ettei käynyt pahemmin.

G-formit on hyvät minustakin. Talvella ei kiviä tapaa yhtä usein kun sulallamaalla mutta inhottavan kovaa jääkin tosiaan tuntuu olevan.

----------


## mutanaama

Lenkin raskaudesta jollekin saa hyvän käsityksen, kun Herran Pah keskisyke taisi olla 116 ja mulla 149, ikä ja maximit noin suunnilleen samat.
Tarvii varmaan harjuutella hiukan enemmän.  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Joo, olen ymmärtänyt että hra PaHin lenkit on hyvin vedettyjä, mutta voivat muille olla hiukka raskaita vaikkei olisi ihan aloittelijakaan.  On tainnut pikkuisen mies liikuntaa harrastaa.

----------


## marco1

Nää, ei ne sykkeet suoraan vertaudu. 
Itselläni pumpulle ja ruholle vastine on kuustoistavenainen Hondan veetecci ykspistekolmosena seiskytluvun Caprice Classicin korissa niin eihän se pienillä kierroksilla kulje yhtään mihinkään  :Hymy: 
Semmoinen 40 lyönnin ero tuon ylämäkeen rullaavan väärävaihteisen kanssa ei mitenkään tavatonta.

----------


## mutanaama

Mut onhan se epistä. Saatana😈

----------


## HC Andersen

Vittuako se mutis siinä vinkuu, sait hyvät reenit eikä tarvinnu palella niinq Pahis.

----------


## PaH

On tää maailma menny mallillensa kun palstalla ei enää speksata parempia palikoita vaan vertaillaan sykkeitä. Höh.
Kohta weljet varmaan kertoo syövänsä vielä salaattiakin. Nih.

----------


## petjala

Mun analoginen sykemittari lumputti tärykalvossa ripeimmillään terävästi pokpokpokkapokkapokpokka, mutta veri ei maistunut suussa eikä näkö sahalaitaistunut. Ois ollu vara kiristää nousuissa?? Aamulla töihin lähtiessä polovet löi setsuuria portaita laskeutuessa kuitenkin...

Just söin sipulii, paprikaa, kukkakaalia, suolakurkkusia, pottumössöö, raejuustoo ja pari ihan pikkuruista sikalihafilepihviä. Olix toi salaatti?

----------


## ellmeri

> On tää maailma menny mallillensa kun palstalla ei enää speksata parempia palikoita vaan vertaillaan sykkeitä. Höh.
> Kohta weljet varmaan kertoo syövänsä vielä salaattiakin. Nih.



Wanhoilla spekseillä mennään ja heiniä syywään,prkl.....se ei oo miäs eikä mikhään joka ei laihu heinillä.

Jalat kantaa kun paino tippuu. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Pitäisi syödä salaattia ja muita vihanneksia se puoli kiloa päivässä.... Mutta minä en ainakaan jaksa syödä niin paljon pizzaa että menis se puoli kiloa oregaanoa joka päivä.

----------


## A.R

@Petjala.Jos possufile oli ns.viljapossua ja se peitti yli puolet lautasen pinta-alasta,silloin ateriasi kallistuu vahvasti "fennovegaani" sektorille,silloin me ituhippiklaanilaiset hyväksymme sinut Weljesklupiimme :Hymy: .

----------


## mutanaama

> Vittuako se mutis siinä vinkuu, sait hyvät reenit eikä tarvinnu palella niinq Pahis.



Se on kyllä saatanan tosi!

----------


## zipo

Häh?Pitäiskö meitsin järjestää jonkinmoinen ajosessio täällä koilliskulmassa?

----------


## Kapu

Älä Mutis oo hualissas, kaikki vaan ei osaa lentää hangen pääll  :Hymy: 


Edit:n jokunen fotoo lisää o tääl.

----------


## petjala

Soiko jollain päässä kenties "maiii haaart uilll gou oonn..."

----------


## Smo

Melkein oon kade

----------


## PaH

Päästäinen kuulemma tulollansa. K-puisto yms muu takapiha ei jaska nytten innostaa.

Pe / La / Su / Ma semmosia normisettejä etupäässänsä nuukselan kulmilla. Ässkorpee vois kans joku pvä katsastaa.
Approx normispeksit. Yöpakkaset on näemmä lopetettu, joten kellumisen määrä rajallinen. Jos joku pe- lähtöön, 
niin avautukoon to iltakasiin mennessä, jatkossa sama meininki. Kyl te tiiätte.

jk: lueskelin vartin verran tuoreita viestejä foorumin muusta kertymästä... ei v*tu. 99% sitä itteensä. 
Lienee aika saneerata ittensä pihalle.

----------


## marco1

> jk: lueskelin vartin verran tuoreita viestejä foorumin muusta kertymästä... ei v*tu. 99% sitä itteensä. 
> Lienee aika saneerata ittensä pihalle.



Tis is internjets, takaamme että vähintään 99% on sitä ruskeeta tavaraa. 
Rusinat pullasta vaan, itselleni riittää nämä aiheet: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/subscription.php 
edit: siis itse valitut aiheet riittää, muut pois silmistä useimmiten. Kuten anoppi.

----------


## petjala

^^Maanantaiaamulle vahva ehkä. Varmistus su.

----------


## kmw

Keksuspuisto on ny ihan *piip* hyvässä kuosissa rinpulanakkipöörälle.  Mää aamusta pari h Munqq/Niskala/Paloheinä-kolmiossa. Sit PaHskog, Maununnevan puolenhehtaarin mettä (luulen et ajoin kaikki mahdl. polut ja niitä on pienellä läntillä paljon), Kikkakalliot, P-Ylästön kiemurat (aika paljon ihan kesäpolkua). Nyt pari päivää muualla, mut su aamulla aikaisin voisin uuwestaan.



eedith. Jos joku sinne menollaan niin imho nasta on must. Sulaa polkua n. 5%, lumipaanaa 10% ja loput jäätä.

----------


## Kapu

> ...Pe / La / Su / Ma semmosia normisettejä...Lienee aika saneerata ittensä pihalle.



Tota, joo. Pe&La mul o rästitöit kämpä pystys pitämiseks. Su&Ma o luvattu aurinkoo. Toine menee perhee kans, jos ne lähtis mu kans polttaa kaupungi mettä keskel raahaamii klapei. Mut sen toise vois pyhittää tunkkaamisel. Mä eti mu yyper hianot alppisäärystimet ja palaa asiaa enne edellisiltast kasii.

Sillee vyysisesti pihall raahautumine o iha jees, mut ei kai toi skeida viä nii pal häiritte et itteens kandee palstalt heivat?

----------


## PaH

Pitkä perjantaiajelu vaihtu normipitkäperjantaiajeluks kun lasittomat silmät ei kestäny enempää tikkusta räntäsadetta.
Onneks alkoi vasta puolen päivän jälkeen. Vielä tuolla hyvästi ajelee, kun malttaa vaan olla uppoomatta. 
Yhden reiän löysin; alla polven päälle asti juoksevaa vettä. Amfib + sealskins + goresukka => ainoa haitake oli jäähän 
jämähtäneet tennarin nauhat. 

Tunne nuukselasi - kisaan spotteja:

4:n pistettä tästä:


3 pistettä tästä:


2 pistettä tästä:


1 piste tästä:

----------


## petjala

Ei tunnista kuin 1 pistettä tuovan vaihtoehdon. Pirzakka ohjaamo. Siinä ja siinä, onko härpättimiä liikaa ;-)

----------


## PaH

^ sulle toi oli nollan pisteen vaihtoehto. Unohdin mainita. Siellä oli muutes tänään navakka etelätuuli. 
Ootsä ajanu yli tosta 2p kannaksestakin. 

Härpättimiä on turhan paljon. Myönnän.
Jarruttimista pääsis eroon kun fix. Gripit vois halkoo ja liimata suoraan hanskoihin. Hmmm.

----------


## petjala

Aijoo, mä ponkasin ton kannaksen yli siitä vähän vasemmalta sen korkeemman kiviluiskan päältä. Siks kesti pitkään hihvata :-)

----------


## mutanaama

Kahden pisteen paikka oli sarkkiselle vievä kannas.

----------


## PaH

Mutis 2 pistettä, petjala nolla. Noi muut oli vähän hankalampia.

Sepä oli sit yön aikana tullu se terminen kevät myös nuukselaan. Ihan terminaattorin meininki sillä oli ollut, tappo talven ja ajokelit.
Vesialueilla 1-2cm silkkaa vettä, paljon tallatut polut vesijäätä ja vähemmän tallatut pohjaan asti upottavaa soosia.
Setämiehistä flow ja zen oli tänään jossain muualla, ajelin sit keskenäni. Ylin puolikas kuskia oli läpimärkä jo parin tunnin jälkeen, persikka 
vettyi kolmen tunnin kohdilla ja motivaatio (ja kuivat hanskat) loppui neljännen jälkeen. Yks paskimmista reissuista evör.

Jotensakin tommosta siellä oli siel missä ei upottanu



loppu oli sit jotain tälläistä, tennari uppos 20cm ja kumi vaan 15cm

----------


## mutanaama

Olipa hyvä etten ollut muuukaaanaa.

----------


## PaH

^ nyt kun tarkemmin ajattelee, niin en mäkään olis halunnu olla matkassa

----------


## HC Andersen

Olisimpa saannut olla mukana.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Joo. Tossa keikassa mukanaolo jäisi mieleen jo ihan kuntolenkkinä.  Tai sitten omaiset muistelis;-)

----------


## Kapu

Kyl tuli nii huanot pisteet tos kotiseututiatovisas, et tarttee kierrel lisää  :Vink: 

Huamen mä siis meen perhee kans hanhemarssii Vääräjärvel. Mut Ma olis vapaan. Mahtaaks Luukis ol mitää ajamise arvost vai tartteeks keksii jotai muut?

----------


## PaH

> Kyl tuli nii huanot pisteet tos kotiseututiatovisas, et tarttee kierrel lisää 
> 
> Huamen mä siis meen perhee kans hanhemarssii Vääräjärvel. Mut Ma olis vapaan. Mahtaaks Luukis ol mitää ajamise arvost vai tartteeks keksii jotai muut?



On siellä viel ajettavaa. Kai. Tuntuu muuttuvan yössä nuo olosuhteet.
Emmä tänäänkään tunkannu kun ne pätkät mitkä aina tunkataan, mut muuten oli etenemä rimpuilua kun vetopitoa ei sohjussa ollu.
Käyn kattomassa läntisemmän reunan huomenna.

----------


## JackOja

> ...paljon tallatut polut vesijäätä...



Ai sellaisia ISP-polkuja? Voiskin mennä koittaa pimeellä kun eräjormat perheineen on takaisin kotonansa.

----------


## PaH

> ...Voiskin mennä koittaa pimeellä kun eräjormat perheineen on takaisin kotonansa.



Ainakin osa eräjormista oli päättäny yöpyä alueella, viis makuusta bongattu vaik en ees ilmeisimpiä kiertäny.

Lännemmässä oli kivompaa. Ajettavaa yllättävän paljon, vaikken kla**aria lukuunottamatta merkityille mennykään.
Jalat jakso sen verran ettei tunkata tarvinnu juur ollenkaan. 50% livettävää sohjua, 40% vesijäätä ja loppu kesää.
Valoilmiökin näyttäytyi. Vesialueilla ajeli auttavasti; ei oo täysin silee vesi pinnassa.

Tunne nuukselasi jatkuu. Nolla pistettä tästä loivasti nousevan alamäen jälkeisestä sijainnista -



1 piste tästä 



2 pistettä tästä spotista

 

Ja bonustehtävä (1 p) tunnistaa tuo melkein alle jäänyt eliö 



Länteen suuntaan huomennakin. 09:15 ja kattilan parkkis. Jos matkaan niin hep iltakasiin mennessä.

----------


## Marsusram

> 2 pistettä tästä spotista



Kaitiksen päästä länteen lintulaudan lähellä. Olen kaiketi nuo ladut suksillakin kiertänyt silloin joskus kun oli lunta ja latuja.

----------


## PaH

^ jep. 
Olisitsä tienny noi muutkin viimeisimmät. Tää kisa oli tarkoitettu enempi noille harrastelijasarjalaisille.

----------


## Kapu

Tarttee sit pungertaa aamusel sin Kattilaan. Mihi sitä ny ei hyvie polkuje peräs menis?

Mut sais ne kyl pikkuhiljaa vetää sin asvalti loppu saak, ettei olis auto joka käynni jälkee pesukunnos  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Pyöräilyä aloiteltu, ajokamppeita hakiessa tais kulua enempi kaloreita kuin lenkillä mutta josko se leppoisa aloitus palkitsisi myöhemmin.
Testailen nuo romut ajokuntoon ja tuun sitten jarruksi lenkille, kirjanpidon mukaan tänään oli jo kolmas kerta pyörän päällä tänä vuonna.

----------


## Kapu

Kyl oli p@$ka reissu. Hankikantoo ei ollu ku hetki alkumatkast, arska räkitti silleen, ettei eteens meinannu nähd, jokase lamme jääl piti pelät henkiriepuns puoles, mäet oli nii jääs, ettei mitää määrää ja fototaukoi oli nii pal, ettei ees sykkeet noussu. Ja ny o auto kattoo saakka kuras😢.

Koskaha pääsis uusiks?

----------


## PaH

> Kyl oli p@$ka reissu. Hankikantoo ei ollu ku hetki alkumatkast, arska räkitti silleen, ettei eteens meinannu nähd, jokase lamme jääl piti pelät henkiriepuns puoles, mäet oli nii jääs, ettei mitää määrää ja fototaukoi oli nii pal, ettei ees sykkeet noussu. Ja ny o auto kattoo saakka kuras��.
> 
> Koskaha pääsis uusiks?



Unohdit mainita suohon uppoamisen. Ja karvalankamadot.
Sykkeiden alhaisuus ei johtunu kokonaan fototauoista, reitti oli taas niin nerokas et ajettiin pelkkää alamäkeä. 

Ainakin toi ylämäki oli jäässä. Jos ei pääse vauhdilla tai tuurilla ylös, niin valuu alas. Tai jonnekin.



Ajetaan tonne. Eiku.


Vaikka lampiloisissa on vielä 30cm jäätä, tais olla tään talven nuuksela-ajelut tässä. Tulihan tuolla jokunen tovi vietettyä.
 Viikko näitä kelejä niin polut on mutamössöä höystettynä vesipoteroilla.

Tonne ei paljon kesäkeleillä ajella -



... eikä se nyt ihan ajamalla onnistunu nytkään

----------


## Kapu

Nii ja pullopostiki unohtus, sitä ei oo tullukkaa ikin aiemmin lenkeil vastaa. Tarttee varmaa ruvet pitää kynää taskus vastase varal.

Ku toi kuvie linkittämine o nii vaikeet ni, tääl o koko kansio.

----------


## PaH

Oli se outoa se. Tunnin verran meni tajuta et tosa oli mm. vipu josta vaihtuu vaihde.

----------


## marco1

^Kevätpörriäinen liikenteessä.

Pyy odottelee uusia osia ennen ulkoilua, Tiulla en lähde metsään ja molemmista nastagummit vex.

----------


## PaH

Talwen rääppiäiset nuukselassa huomenna?
Mutaa, sohjua, kuraa, pettäviä jäitä, p*skoja polkuja, pelkkää ylämäkee, huonoa seuraa, vastatuulta ja 
vesisadetta sillai sopivassa suhteessa. Joskus ysin-kynpän välillä jostain. Normaalein speksein. 
Jos ketä innostuttaa nii hep ennen aamukuus tänne. Startin koordinaatit ennen kasia tai kun eka hölömö ilmoittautuu.

----------


## petjala

Mä en saa kuulemma lähtee :-(

----------


## Kapu

Jonkunnäköst kiinnostust huonoil poluil olis. Ja tiä vaik huomen saatas räntääki. Tänää tuli jo jokune timma vietettyy liesus, ni olisko semmone kevee ja palautteleva jossai itäpuolel mistää kotosi?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä haluan mielummin siivota sekä parantaa mun kipeetä saannutta rannetta huomenna.

----------


## jurpo

Sunnuntai on koirakoulupäivä, tosin enää pari viikkoa ja sit ne puuhat siirtyy arki-iltoihin  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Mullakin on tekosyy.

----------


## PaH

09:30 lookki. Mr Cpt ilmoittaa jos ei ajoissa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Kapu

Kiitokset keveestä palauttelusta  :Hymy:  Vaik oli pikkase kosteet, ni silti ei tullu kylmä.
Rannois jää oli jo paikotelle aika ohkast, mut kokeilee vaa piti pääst.


Ny kyl tais ol ny iha vihoviimeset jääajot. Jää ei enää kanna ko pilkkijöit.

----------


## PaH

> Kiitokset keveestä palauttelusta  ...
> Ny kyl tais ol ny iha vihoviimeset jääajot. Jää ei enää kanna ko pilkkijöit.



Keveä mai ääs... 
Vähän wiisaampi jos olis ollu, niin vaihteellinen juustopyörä. Vielä viisaampi jos olis ollu, niin olis vaiks pyöräilly intternetissä.
No ei, ihan kliffaahan toi oli. Tnx. Talvifättikumien rullaus oli kyllä heikohko, pisti pariin otteeseen ihan puuskututtamaan.
Kylä ne jäät kantaa, kunhan niille vaan kuivana rannasta pääsee. Etelärannoilta jos koettaa niin vauhtia on syytä varata tarpeeks.

----------


## marco1

Enpä olis lähtenyt jäille kapeanakkisella, ihan poluillakin oli jännää kun takarengas humpsahteli jäiden läpi satunnaisin väliajoin.   :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

^ downgreidasin fätin kumituksen kesämoodiin. Takakummi paino pakasta vedettynä 860g, en ennusta pitkää kestoa.
Ny on jukkernauttia kummassakin päässä. Takametsissä eivät tuntuneet olleenkaan pöllömmiltä, löyty myös oja jonka
ylityksessä ns humpsahti. Tällä keula. Kuski laskeutui toisen puolen lätäkköön, syvyys ~5cm. 
Olis v*tuttanu jos ei olis niin naurattanu. Pääs taas pyykinpesuun.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onkos jonkun piltti vailla vaikkapa koulumaaturiin ajamattomia Schwalben kojak 26*1,35 teräsvaijeri sliksi kumeja ja hyvässä kunnossa olevia Geax Sparro race samassa retrokoossa 26*2,0 taittuvia kumeja. Noutaja saa.

----------


## marco1

Kävin eilen testaamassa 2,0" gummeja metsässä retrotäpärillä ja yllättävän paljon niillä saa tutuille poluille haastetta.
Täytyy silti hommata parit tuoreet maastogummit 26" koossa kunhan keksii sopivat. Valinta helpottuu koko ajan kun kaupat juuri ei ota enää myyntiin tuota kokoa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...kaupat juuri ei ota enää myyntiin tuota kokoa.



Mä huomasin yllättävänkin monta 26"-kumia eilen Mountainbikeshopin hyllyssä kun eilen noudin palkintoani.

----------


## PaH

> Täytyy silti hommata parit tuoreet maastogummit 26" koossa kunhan keksii sopivat. Valinta helpottuu koko ajan kun kaupat juuri ei ota enää myyntiin tuota kokoa.



Tuu kattomaan pahis-marketin tarjooma. Siel on hyvä valikoima.

----------


## marco1

> Mä huomasin yllättävänkin monta 26"-kumia eilen Mountainbikeshopin hyllyssä kun eilen noudin palkintoani.



Ei noista uudemmista Spessuista oikein muut kuin ButcherButcherButcher ole miellyttänyt ja Purgatory suorastaan petti. Uudempi GC testaamatta.

Vittorialla taitaa muuten olla kauden hilpeimmät nimet Morsa-Goma-Jofaki-Barzo, ensinmainittu vaikutti aika hyvältä mutta Konalassa ei vielä ollut retrona.





> Tuu kattomaan pahis-marketin tarjooma. Siel on hyvä valikoima.



Vois tullakin loppuviikosta, tarvis ainakin perusajoon sopivia takarenkuloita parit.

----------


## PaH

> Vois tullakin loppuviikosta, tarvis ainakin perusajoon sopivia takarenkuloita parit.



To-pe ehtoina tonteilla tai lähimettissä. Kilauta etukäteen.

Seurakunnalle yleinen & yhtäläinen alustava tiedustelu jotta kiinnustaako la/su njuuksela? 
Semmosia normaaleja off_season_kyntö sessioita olis taasen tarjolla, normaalein speksein pl. jorpakoiden jäät.
Maapohja on sen verta kosteeta et alamäkeenkin saa polkea, mut ajellaan pelkkiä ylämäkiä niin ei tuokaan harmita.
Startit 9-10 jostakin mystisestä lähtöruudusta. Myös kapeilla kumeilla selvinnee hengissä, itte meinasin ihan jyystöpyörällä.
Ekat hep-huudot pe iltakasiin mennessä.

----------


## marco1

Jees, normaalimenettely.

Lauantain/sunnuntain otan harkintaan, Pyyn raato tuntuu olevan ihan ok kunnossa kuskia lukuunottamatta. 
Osallistuminen selviää testilenkeillä pe-iltaan mennessä, ajamattomuus pieksää kipeät jumit selkään vaikka happi joten kuten liikkuukin.

Ja jos se täältä poistunut ei ole vielä kirjakauppaan ehtinyt niin tuossa olisi lainaksi joutilaana tuo Flaken kirja. Luettu ja erikoisin alan teos ikuna, työpaikka on kerran mainittuna.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nuukselan Sunnuntaikynnölle kyllä.

Mutta ennen sitä niin herätetään henkiin perinteinen perjantain afterwöörk lenkki, paikka Petikko @ 18.30. Kaliaa ja makkaraa kannattaa ottaa mukaan.

----------


## petjala

Sunnuntaikärsimykselle jesh.

Eipä ou juustoo :-(

----------


## marco1

Dänks marketin kumiosastolle, palataan muihin ens viikolla jahka hammaslääkäri ja maalämpöpumpun huolto on hoidettu alkuviikosta. Vähän niinkuin negatiivisen joulun odotus noiden osalta.

----------


## jurpo

Perjantaisin koirakoulua 1900-2100 koko loppuvuoden.

----------


## PaH

Lauantain slotti meni sulki just ennakoimattoman suuren ilmoittautumisvyöryn takia.

Sunstain detaljit huomenna illalla.

----------


## Smo

> Onkos jonkun piltti vailla vaikkapa koulumaaturiin ajamattomia Schwalben kojak 26*1,35 teräsvaijeri sliksi kumeja ja hyvässä kunnossa olevia Geax Sparro race samassa retrokoossa 26*2,0 taittuvia kumeja. Noutaja saa.



Olisinkohan mä tarpeeks piltti hmm

----------


## PaH

> Kylä ne jäät kantaa, kunhan niille vaan kuivana rannasta pääsee. 
> Etelärannoilta jos koettaa niin vauhtia on syytä varata tarpeeks.



Kevät on nopee vintiö. Sama mesta 6 päivää myöhemmin.



Kapoisilla kumeilla pärjäs hyvin. Uusikin noppynikki on nyt todettu aika turhaks kumiks, ei jatkoon.
Ei tuolla mätömärkää paljoa ollu, neljässä tunnissa en saanu ees persikkaa märäks.
Jäät sulaa paikoilleen, ei tarttenu enää tostakaan jäälle laskea. Semmonen parisenttinen stemu plumsahti sukkana läpi.

----------


## Bässi

3" NN oli ihan loistava tänään, ihan samaa ei voi sanoa RR joka oli takana. Mut pitää laittaa kaliroiden painemittari taas uudelle rengaskoolle sekä kesälle.

joko Bos keula hajos? Vai bongasinko oikein jostain edellisistä kuvista.

eka sinivuokko bongattu söderkullassa

----------


## PaH

> 3" NN oli ihan loistava tänään, ihan samaa ei voi sanoa RR joka oli takana. Mut pitää laittaa kaliroiden painemittari taas uudelle rengaskoolle sekä kesälle.
> 
> joko Bos keula hajos? Vai bongasinko oikein jostain edellisistä kuvista.
> 
> eka sinivuokko bongattu söderkullassa



Mulla nn takana - eessä mavicin charge xl ltd, joka on ihan **tun hyvä.
Ei BOSsit särki oo, tuolla niiton kolme hyllyllä. Kuhan lystikseni oon koettanu kattoo jotta onko toi DVO mistään kotosin.
Ajellu tolla satunnaisesti jokusia viikkoja sillointällöin vuoden verran. Jos devilleä ja diamondia verrata pitää, niin bos vei erän 7-0.

----------


## Bässi

En epäile, avoimet pumput tuntuu saavan herkemmiks jos niin haluu.
oma piraatti Bossikin(crconseption) on oikein kiva.

Rocketti ronin ois ehkä voinu valkata trailstaariks, kun tuntu kalliopito olevan aika huono. Mut säätelen paineet ja annan lisäaikaa vielä.

----------


## PaH

> Lauantain slotti meni sulki just ennakoimattoman suuren ilmoittautumisvyöryn takia.
> 
> Sunstain detaljit huomenna illalla.



Kai tään jo illaks voi laskea.
Lookki. 09:30. Ihan vaan siks et vesivahingoittunut kaffela on taas auki.
Petjalalle vielä uusiks, 09:30.

----------


## petjala

Toisto on paras toisto.

----------


## HC Andersen

Aamusta Luukissa.

----------


## marco1

Kirosana, viikonloppu jo puoliksi hukattu autotallissa mutta kuluuhan se aika mm. stanistelun, jarrujen ilmauksen ja työkalujen etsimisen parissakin. Huoltovelkaa olikin näköjään kertynyt aika lailla.

Opittu ainakin sen verran että vaikka Shimanon polkimen saa purettua osiin niin siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä koska varaosia ei kuitenkaan saa ja toisaalta nuo halvatkin (530) on sen verran hyvin tiivistettyjä että rutina tarkoittaa akseli/laakerivikaa.

----------


## petjala

R.W.C. ja Race Face 30mm BSA -keskiötyökalut käy siis ristiin. Uuh.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hieno lenkki sekä keli, seurakin oli itseäni parempi. Melkolailla pisti ylämäet puuskuttamaan huonokuntoista. Yhden mäen päällä näin sitruunaperhosen, oli ihan hiljaa näköhavainnostani kunnes Pahiskin kertoi nähneensä sen.

----------


## petjala

Lenkki, keli ja seura oli majesteetillista.

Kännisen mekaanikon ja pihin varastopäällikön yhteispuuhastelu vähintäänkin arveluttavaa. 

Lakistossa ois hyviä paikkoja observatoriolle. Siellä näkyy tähtiä kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessakin

----------


## PaH

> Yhden mäen päällä näin sitruunaperhosen, oli ihan hiljaa näköhavainnostani kunnes Pahiskin kertoi nähneensä sen.



Ei tainnu olla tämä mäki? Jotain perhosmaista tuossakin kyllä on.



Kuva ei valehtele. Se höyryää ihan oikeesti.



P:n siviilirohkeus merkillepantavaa. Jos ajaa väärällä vaihteella niin miks ei sit kerralla enemmän väärällä.

Kiitos ja anteeks.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joo, se höyrys ihan kuin se ois talvipakkasilla tullut pihalle vilvoittelemaan löylyistä.

----------


## Marsusram

Petikon täyttömäen länsipuolelle on tullut uusi portti, golffarit haluavat omia alueen itselleen? 
Pa5ka homma, jos ei pääse siltä puolen kiertämään Pyymosaan.
Eteläpuolisen mäen rinteet ja notkelmat on ajettu täyteen metsäkoneuria harvennuksella.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Pitääpä käydä katselemassa vähän, ei ole tuolla tullut aikoihin käytyäkään.

----------


## PaH

Ihan hyvä saldo yhdelle illalle. 
Next SL kampi entinen, johan tuo melkein puoli vuotta kestikin. Yläfemma ei pettäny taaskaan, takuuvaihto 10min.
Tais olla särkiintyneiden kuitukampien listalla tuo nro viitonen. 

Fixattu vetokoneisto toimi puoli tuntia, ylämäjessä rakspoks ja kettinki kahdesta kohti poikki. 
Pööräily on halpa harraste.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hanki heikommat jalat ja isompi maha  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Joo noinhan siinä yleensä lopulta käy kun virittää moottoriaan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Bässi

Onneks ostin nextit ylävemmasta. mikäs niissä nyt meni?

mites jos siirtysit kmc:een E-pyöräketjuihin

----------


## PaH

> Onneks ostin nextit ylävemmasta. mikäs niissä nyt meni?
> 
> mites jos siirtysit kmc:een E-pyöräketjuihin



Vetopuolelta se amuliini-insertti johon akseli vastaa tahtoi erkaantua rakenteesta. 
Toi oli kmc:n e-pyöräkettinki, notta sillein.
Saakohan gatesin hihnan ajamalla poikki?

----------


## marco1

Eiköhän nuo kaikki liikkuvat osat saa poikki.  
Olikos se hihnan kestoiän lupaus 2-3 kertaa ketjun ikä eli tässä tapauksessa lienee aika vähän... ehkä se varahihna on repussa keveämpi kuin ketju.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Nii  :Hymy: 
pykälää lujempaan mopon ketjuun tai gatesin hihnaan sitte seuraavaks.
tuollasilla kevlar vahvisteisilla hihnoilla on kuitenki monen sadan hevosvoiman koneissa nokkahihnat pyörimässä.
ja nuo nykyset rattaat ilmeisemmin tiputtaa roskat pois välistä kulkemasta. Kyllä mä sellasen ainakin sinkulaan laittasin, ehottomasti. Vähän se rajottaa tietty rengasvalikoimaa kun on leveempi.

----------


## zipo

Höh,jälleen yksi syy pysyä vaihdepyörissä ja metallikampi osastolla.Rupes arveluttamaan sarvisrunkoisen  fläsän hankinta.Stongat ,kehät ja tolpat kestäneet erinomaisesti kuitusenakin .

----------


## petjala

Osa huru-ukoista vaan ajaa niin älyttömiä määriä? Ei noi komponenttivalmistajat kuitenkaan testanne noita pimpuloita kuin jollain onnettomalla sadantuhannen toiston rasituskokeella ;-)

----------


## PaH

Eioo geitsiä kumminkaan tulollansa. Mieluummin kantelen mukana kourallista pikaliittimiä kun varahihnaa.

Eilen meni paremmin. Ei hajonnu kun kompura. 
Jos joku haluaa ehjätä ton raadon (1,5hp / 12 litran pönttö/ max11bar/ kai ~200ltr/min) niin huutakoon hep. 
Kompressorin ja painesäiliön välistä messinkiputken t-kappaleesta ampu hatun irti, kierre jäi sinne sisään. 
Putkimiehen miljoonalaatikosta löytyvä osa, ei lie vaikee rasti.

----------


## Bässi

Hep!
mie voin hakee

----------


## PaH

^ sinnemän. tnx ongelmajätteen sijoitusprobleemin helposta & nopeesta ratkaisusta.
Korvikehankinta testattu, näkyy se kumiloinen sujuvasti täyttyvän vaik ilmapönttö ei oo maitopurkkia suurempi. 

On kai tämäkin jotain - tänään en särkeny mitään.

----------


## Bässi

Sittenhän kummatki on tyytyväisiä.
kompurasta on vielä vuosiks ilmaa, kunhan kaivan miljoonalootasta sopivan propun.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Petikon täyttömäen länsipuolelle on tullut uusi portti, golffarit haluavat omia alueen itselleen? 
> Pa5ka homma, jos ei pääse siltä puolen kiertämään Pyymosaan.
> Eteläpuolisen mäen rinteet ja notkelmat on ajettu täyteen metsäkoneuria harvennuksella.



Kävin vähän ajelemassa Pyymosassa ja tosiaan melkoiset tsydeemithän sinne on tekeillä.  Golf-kentältähän se tosiaan näyttää, eikä ihan snadimmasta päästä kyllä ole.  Enpä muista mistään aviisista moisesta lukeneeni.
Sitten kun on valmis ja käytössä toi mesta niin ei sitä kautta varmaan enää voi paljon mihinkään ajella.  

Joku oli ilmeisesti jollain isolla enskaprätkällä päättänyt suditella polkuja aika huolella Turvetie-Keimola välillä ja melkoiseksi kuraojaksi polun pohjat olikin paikoitellen saatu.  Varmasti tosi kivaa mutta olisi voinut vaikka Hoorekin monttuun suunnata kaivamiset.

----------


## marco1

Perjantai-illan huumaa ja otetaanko fingerporilainen vai feministinen tulkinta?

Ehkäpä ensi viikonloppuna pystyy paremmin suunnittelemaan ajoja, nyt on vähän aikataulusäätöä. Huomenna menen katsomaan marsuja ja kissoja.

----------


## PaH

Nuukselassa kesäkelit - hmmtvn kuivaa loppupeleissä. Jyystöpyöräkin alkaa osoittaa kulkemisen merkkejä. 
Vuoden toka lenkura lukkopolkimilla, eilen eka.

----------


## marco1

Olihan tuolla takapihallakin melko kuivaa paitsi tunnetuissa märissä paikoissa.

edit: kuva veks, mTalk ei pelitä uusimman W10 betan kans...


Lättypolkimista vaan kipinät lentelee mutta kulkemisesta merkkiäkään, muovilukot on vielä retropyörässä testattavana.

----------


## elasto

Keskuspuistossa oli myös tosi kuivia polkuja. Pahis ajo autolla Pakilantiellä vastaan Ronssoni katolla, kun oltiin menossa hakemaan Alepasta evästä.

----------


## Bässi

Ja ihan niinku oisin nähny Olusen auton katolla kun tulin torstaina Vantaan keskuspuistosta  :Hymy:  kenties skorvesta tulossa.

Pahiksen ex kompurallakin tunkattu eka rengas paikoilleen. Toimii, kiitos.

----------


## PaH

^^ rait - aamuvuoro paluumatkalla nuukselasta
^ notmii - torstaina pyörin lähimettissä

----------


## marco1

Onkos tällä lahkolla jossain jemmassa DT:n 240S takanavan QR-adaptereita? 
Pari paikkaa soiteltu, ei-ooooo ja uhkaa mennä tilaushommiksi. Yhdeltä varamieheltä löytyy mutta mies itse ihan väärässä paikassa vielä hetken ja pitäis päästä testaamaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Omat annoin Guapon mukaan.

----------


## PaH

@marko - mullon yks adapterisetti 240iin pikanilkkuja varten tulossa saksanmaalta kunpaankin päähän - 
noiden loppusijoitus-projekti ei oo niin kiiruinen joten voin lainata peräpään settiä kunnes korvike löytyy. 
Laitan viestiä kun ovat käsissä. Jos haluut vielä ne 20mm etupään korkit niihin kiekkoihin niin löyty vahingossa nekin.

Ihan kummia juttuja löytyy pahis-marketista - tänään bongattu SixC- kammet hyllyn ja seinän välistä...

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahismarket tuo pyöräosien taikurinhattu.

----------


## marco1

Dänks, kattellaan mitä löytyy, eihän tuossa nyt monen päivän homma ole niitä korkkeja tilatakaan. 

Nyt ei niillä 20mm korkeilla ole tiedossa käyttöä ja etupäässä varmaan menis nuo muiden merkkien 20millisetkin hätätapauksessa.

----------


## marco1

Adapterihommat kunnossa, ei muuta kuin löysää ajoa!

----------


## PetriKos

> Kävin vähän ajelemassa Pyymosassa ja tosiaan melkoiset tsydeemithän sinne on tekeillä.  Golf-kentältähän se tosiaan näyttää, eikä ihan snadimmasta päästä kyllä ole.  Enpä muista mistään aviisista moisesta lukeneeni.
> Sitten kun on valmis ja käytössä toi mesta niin ei sitä kautta varmaan enää voi paljon mihinkään ajella.



Golf-kentästä oli aikoinaan maininta paikallislehdessä. Täältä näköjään löytyy kenttää pyörittävän firman sivut ja kartta tulevasta kentästä http://vantaangolfpuisto.fi/?page_id=37

----------


## marco1

Olikos tuo se kenttä johon oli tarkoitus ajaa ihan käsittämättömät määrät maata mm. Pasilan montusta? Joku lehtijuttu jäi mieleen, olisko ollut melkein 20m jossain kohtaa tarkoitus nostaa maanpintaa mutta lupahommissa oli jotain pientä ropleemaa..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^En kyllä ihmettelisi.  On sen suuruusluokan maanrakennustyöt tehty ja osin tekeillä että kyllä siinä melkoisista massoista puhutaan.

----------


## jurpo

Se on juuri se tuleva jokkiskolopallokenttä.
Ette ikuna arvaa kuka tuntee ko. maarakennustyömaan vetäjän  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jos oikein hakemalla haetaan niin tuossa on sellainen hyvä puoli että useille klof-kentille vedetään latu talvella, ehkä tällekin...  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Lakiston kolopallokenttä oli hankikannolla oikein mukava spotti. 

Mää vajakkina en ny oikein hahmota että mihin kohtaan Petikossa tää sijottuu. Täyttömäen luoteispuolelle?

Mökkelis
Sen täytynee olla tämä pelto aukea, kö? http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...377897&lang=fi

----------


## marco1

http://vantaangolfpuisto.fi/?page_id=16 tarjoaa osoitteeksi Pyymosantie 95 ja tuossa jutussa on vielä kuva: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1445227880718

----------


## Marsusram

> Sen täytynee olla tämä pelto aukea, kö?



Se pelto ja reunamilta mäet on tuolle eliitille suunniteltu. Tiellä on nyt portti joka katkaisee väylän LS-alueen ja louhosalueen/täyttömäen välistä.  :Irvistys: 
Tekisivät ensin valmiiksi tuohon väliin ulkoiluväylän jotta pääsee ihmiset kulkemaan, muuten joutuu odottamaan täyttömäen valmistumista eläkeikään.
Myös poikittaisreitti Odilammen suuntaan näkyy menevän tukkoon, alueen joutuu kiertämään etelä- tai pohjoispäästä kun ei siihen varata läpikulkumahdollisuutta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Mistä kohdin reitti Odilammen suuntaan lähtee?

----------


## JackOja

Tuota peltotietä pitkin pääsee: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...377539&lang=fi

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kiitos vinkistä.  Täytyyhän noi käydä ajelemassa ennenkuin saa pallosta päähänsä.

----------


## elasto

Openstreetmapissa tuo Vantaan golfpuisto jo näkyykin: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/60.3038/24.8100

----------


## PaH

> Tuota peltotietä pitkin pääsee: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...377539&lang=fi



Tai pääs sillon kun siinä vielä oli peltotie.

----------


## JackOja

^ai siinä ei enää ole? Myllätty jo? Hitto. Koskahan mää siitä just ajoin  :Nolous:

----------


## PaH

> Tai pääs sillon kun siinä vielä oli peltotie.



edt: ei se peltotie oo hävinny, mut siinä välissä on jonniinmoinen valtaoja nykyään

----------


## kmw

@Elasto
Doh, saikkos tartutettua läskikuumeen kaverille? Minusta vähän näytti et joo  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

> @Elasto
> Doh, saikkos tartutettua läskikuumeen kaverille? Minusta vähän näytti et joo



Itseasiassa se tykkäs enempi 29er jäykkäperästä, hah!  :Leveä hymy:  Varmaan tosin parempi valinta sen käyttöön, kun enempi hyötyajoa teitä pitkin ajelee.

Kävin myöhemmin lenkin ajelemassa poluilla ja märkää oli, huh.

----------


## mutanaama

Perinteinen vapunpäivä(krapula)ajelu huomenna kello 11:30, lähtö petikon urheilupuiston laavulta, siis siltä mikä on hoorekin koilliskulmassa.
Ohjelmassa pitkä ja rauhallinen reitti 2000-lenkki pohjoiseen.
Skumpat saa jokainen ottaa itse mukaan jos haluaa.

----------


## PaH

Nuukselassa hämmentävän kuivia baanoja, muuta odotin. Hiljaista oli, 4+ h aikana 1 ainoa sielu bongattu. 
Aikas päheetä.

----------


## petjala

^perseileekö hän huomenna sinkiläpaksulla jossain?

----------


## PaH

Ohjelmassa ny vaihteellista notkupyöräilyä.

Sent from some wireless thingie using Tapatalk HD

----------


## petjala

Taidan olla liian lussu siihen junaan. Kehitän vaihtoehdon muun.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tuli ajettua jalat alta tänään mutiksen kanssa, ovelta ovelle 7h 20min ja 83km.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Kunnioitettava suoritus.  Missäpäin ajelitte?

----------


## HC Andersen

Reitti 2000 Petikosta Petikkoon

----------


## mutanaama

Selvennyksen vuoksi, ne alta ajetut jalat oli mulla.

----------


## marco1

Alta ajettu = alta sheivattu ja päältä ihan au naturel? 
Huoltopäivä menossa, eka erä hampaiden kanssa takana ja tunnin päästä rangan suoristus... Huomenna jatkuu.

Kelitkin alkaa näyttämään kesäisiltä which is nice.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei toi reitti2000 ihan koko matka mitään kurjaa ajettavaa ole. Rehellistä teknistä maastoa löyty aivan riittävästi mun kunnolle.

----------


## jurpo

Höhkele.
Nyt vasta löysin tieni redukutsun ääreen, vaan tulipa laitettua  pihasäätämössä™ kalustoa kuntoon valkolakki päässä ja skumppamuki  kourassa.
Aamuinen työmatkutteluasu: shortsit ja kaksi paitaa, se on kesä nü.  *tanssii*


hups.

----------


## petjala

Pitäis muuten mahtuu. Niillä se muuttus vähempi kipeeks.

----------


## kmw

Wwahwa suositus @Knard. Sopivat paineet niin kyyti on mukavaa. Rullaa asphaltilla ihan ok ja hyvin on pelittänyt mettässäkin.

----------


## PaH

Nuukselassa aikaisella startilla AJA- lenkki. Snadisti yli 50km, pohja mukavan kuivaa. 
Löyty pari hukassa ollutta polunpätkääkin; vakkarikurvat laajenee. Eikä ollu yhtään vilu.





Kiinankuitu ei kestäny dropin alastuloa. Olis siinä tietysti ollu tilaa landata muuallekin kun sen stemun päälle. 
Se sano vaan raks. Nekeval X Pro kesti, litkua ei ulostunu eikä ilmatkaan karannu. 



Mcarbonin Warranty Officer™ lupas ilmaisen pikaliimatuubin. Palvelusta iso peukalo.

----------


## mutanaama

:Hymy: 

Huomenna aattelin ajella petikossa kello 18:00 etiäpäin, lähtö olis parkkipaikalta. Kuraa, rapaa ja kurjaa.

----------


## marco1

Ei kai se mun ajaminen niin hirveän näköistä ollut kuin mitä Mutiksen ilmeestä olis voinut päätellä?

P.S. Ameriikan kuitu kestää sentään ajoa mutta ei rähmäkäpäläistä renkaanvaihtajaa. Kaksi lenkkiä ehti ajaa mutta paikkasin Hansaplastilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Ai ehit tunnistaa  :Hymy: , ja hyvin se näytti menevän viskipaita päällä.

----------


## marco1

> Huomenna aattelin ajella petikossa kello 18:00 etiäpäin, lähtö olis parkkipaikalta. Kuraa, rapaa ja kurjaa.



Tulossa... ehtiminen tiukilla mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaille Nuukselointia?

----------


## PaH

^ jep. 
Speksit huomenehtoolla. Lähtö vois olla ysin- kynpin välillä jostain, semmonen 4-6h? Jos jogu muugin mukaan halajaa, niin älisköön.

Huomenna on taas AJA- päivä, sinne et halua mukaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

4-6h ok, mulla huomenna aamupatikointi @salmi, päivällä Aidan öljyyminen sekä illemmalla pöörän säätöö

----------


## marco1

Petikoinnit meni hyvin paitsi että tubless venasta loppui tiivistys (lähti Mutiksen perään?). Loppumatkasta käännyttiin kyllä väärään suuntaan, sitä kärrypolun tyyppistä olis pitänyt lähteä väärältä tuntuvaan suuntaan... Muistin tässä heti puolen tunnin päästä, samalla senkin että repussa olisi ollut varaventtiili.  :Hymy: 

Träkki pitää vielä tarkistaa mutta ehkä noin...

----------


## marco1

> Huomenna on taas AJA- päivä, sinne et halua mukaan.



Noille ajoille taitaa sopia soundtrackiksi Sielun Veljien kappale Ajá ja houkuta ei yhtään.  :Hymy: 
Spotify yms. löytyy, tuubista ei.

----------


## HC Andersen

AJA taitaa olla Aja Jalat Alta?

----------


## PaH

> AJA taitaa olla Aja Jalat Alta?



Osapuilleen oikein. 
Ajan Jalat Altani oli orikinaali versio.

----------


## mutanaama

> Petikoinnit meni hyvin paitsi että tubless venasta loppui tiivistys (lähti Mutiksen perään?). Loppumatkasta käännyttiin kyllä väärään suuntaan, sitä kärrypolun tyyppistä olis pitänyt lähteä väärältä tuntuvaan suuntaan... Muistin tässä heti puolen tunnin päästä, samalla senkin että repussa olisi ollut varaventtiili. 
> 
> Träkki pitää vielä tarkistaa mutta ehkä noin...



Mä kysyin, että löydättekö perille  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Jäin tänään kiinni ajamasta 60km ympyrää k-puiston pohjoispäädyssä ku pahis tuli vastaan.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Mä kysyin, että löydättekö perille



Kyllä löydettiin, vaan hieman eri kautta :Leveä hymy:  Reijon syy, se toimi navigaattorina :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hertsikan ajot aamulla olis ollut varmaan tontin raivausta xxx-kertaa kivempaa hommaa mutta luvattu oli jo. Eikä edes oma tontti.

----------


## PaH

> Lähtö vois olla ysin- kynpin välillä jostain, semmonen 4-6h? Jos jogu muugin mukaan halajaa, niin älisköön.



09:30 ja kattila. ilmeisesti hoosee on ainua kun mielenhäiriössä?
Jos joku muu mukaan tai joku muu pois, niin informaatti tänne pliis.

Reilu 5h / 59km tänään. Polut huikeessa kunnossa - virikettä piisaa. 

Vartin taukoajoista 12min keskityin tuohon

----------


## Marsusram

^onkos Hotelli Nuuksion terassilla tarjoilu ulos?

-valaistuminen- Salsan stonga tuntui kyllä testissä hyvältä. Pitääköhän seuraavaksi kasata joku oikea 29+ pyörä Marliinin tilalle.

----------


## HC Andersen

9.30 Kattila, kuitti.

----------


## HC Andersen

Saako jalat paremmin ajettua alta kun käyttää kaliaa touppinkina?

----------


## mutanaama

Useamman vuoden kokemuksella väitän, ettei siitä ainakaan haittaa moiseen ole.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pyöriikö jollain sedällä normi maasturin 9mm pikalinkku napoja miljuuna lååtassa?

----------


## mtok77

> Pyöriikö jollain sedällä normi maasturin 9mm pikalinkku napoja miljuuna lååtassa?



Löytyy. Bontragerin navat

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla saattaa olla, etinkö?

----------


## HC Andersen

Punaiset olis toiveena.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mahatautisen mummovauhti oli mulle sopiva AJA-päivä, mutis oli oikeassa, voimajuoma auttaa viemään voimat jaloista.

Pahikselle kiitos kiemuroista, kauheesti en kyllä kerennyt maisemista nauttia  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Käytiin me kattomassa nähtävyyksiäkin. Tällä kertaa se ei ollu hc kun särki ton kummelin. 



Parasiittien, tyttöpullon ja voimajuoman avulla reilu 4h pelkkiä alamäkiä oli sit aiwan sopuisa lenkintekele. Tnx.

btw - musta tuli procore-fanboi - hassunhauskaa ajella 1barin paineilla paperikylkisellä Ikonilla, vetopito enempi kiinni vain
kuskin motivaatiosta, ei oo louhikoista moksiskaan ja rullaa silti kun hirvi.

----------


## Antza44

^Mitkä noi tupit on? Vois kokeilla jotain toisia noiden Ergonin GS1 tilalle.

----------


## kmw

Onko sedillä tietoa mitä meinaa punainen nuoli? Kuva on Petikosta Pursiseuralta etelään. Samanlaisia nuolia oon nähny Tyttömäen reunoilla ja Silvolan altaan pohj.puolella.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Tuollalailla on usein merkitty mittaushommia varten maastosta etsityt tai asennetut monikulmio- tai korkeuspultit. Kun näkee kolme merkkiä tietää olevansa lähellä pulttia.

Tokihan maastomittaus tarkoittaa alueen tarkempaa tutkimista eli yleensä lisää teitä, rakennuksia yms. elikkäs polkujen tuhoomista  :Hymy: 

Ei se varsinainen kohdealue välttämättä ole ihan välittömässä läheisyydessä kuiteskaan.

Ja voihan toi olla jotain muutakin...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Törmäsin pitkästä aikaa kaupassa proteiinihyllyn edessä Apaan ja poikapoloinen oli kovin surumielinen, kun ei näitä setälenkkejä enää ole järjestetty perinnelähtöpaikoilta. Taitaa olla nuoret hipsteriklopit ja uudet trendikkäät lähtöpaikat syrjäyttäneet meidät ehtoo puolen setämiehet 50/60 klupissa.

----------


## Marika

Moikka. Mahtaisko päästä jonkun peesiin huomenna vaikka Petikkoon ennen mahd. sateita? Itse en ihan vielä osaa sieltä reittejä. Mun peesiin pääsee 22.5. Olarista kallioita pitkin länteenpäin, jos kiinnostaa siellä suunnilla ajella. Menen sinne, jos on kuivat kalliot tuolloin.

----------


## jurpo

Huomenna on (iso) osa setälaumaa jo Lahdessa pystyttämässä leiriä ja mää taas olen tapani mukaan koirakoulussa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Keimolan alue ainakin on jollain aikataululla muuttumassa melkoisesti.  Moottorirata tietty menee asuntojen rakentamiseen ja siitä etelään pursiseuralle saakka ja vähän ohikin lähelle Petasta on suunniteltu jonkunlaisen teollisuuden käyttöön. Eli aikas iso viipale Em linjan ja Hlinnantien välistä. 
Joku viikko sitten tapasin kaupungin työnjohtajan Vehkalan asemasta 300-400m lounaaseen olevalla aukiolla(se jossa vuosi pari sitten oli mm veneen romu, vanha autonosturi ym tavaraa) ja josta lähtee polku Tyttömäen suuntaan. Tj kertoi että puita kaadetaan koska paikalle tulee jokin ulkoilmaesiintymispaikka tai jotain.  Omituinen paikka kun on kehäIII:n liikenteen jyrinässä koko ajan, mutta vakavissaan mies oli.  
Metsäalue em aukiolta Petaksen suuntaan on kuulemma yksityisomistuksessa joten sinne ei em Tj:n mukaan mitään ole tekeillä.

----------


## Marsusram

> Joku viikko sitten tapasin kaupungin työnjohtajan Vehkalan asemasta 300-400m lounaaseen olevalla aukiolla(se jossa vuosi pari sitten oli mm veneen romu, vanha autonosturi ym tavaraa) ja josta lähtee polku Tyttömäen suuntaan. Tj kertoi että puita kaadetaan koska paikalle tulee jokin ulkoilmaesiintymispaikka tai jotain.



Myllyniityntie5 ? Siitä länteen joutui harvennuksen takia taas kaivamaan polkuja esille, polun länsipuolelta jaksoi vielä, mutta asemanpuolen vähät urat jätin yrittämättä. Nyt kun kaikki Myllyniityntien mökit on purettu, niin pääsee entisten pihojen läpi metsään. 
Polulla ulkoilija kertoi että polusta suunnitellaan kevyenliikenteenväylää.

Vehkalan täyttömäen kiertoon on melko heikko ura metsässä, useimmat taitaa mennä avoimella vanhaa Kehä3:n pohjaa.

----------


## marco1

Leppoisaa lauantai-actionia tiedossa? Ihan wild wild west Noux tyyppinen setti ei ehkä nyt osuisi kohdalleen...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Myllyniityntie5 ? Siitä länteen joutui harvennuksen takia taas kaivamaan polkuja esille, polun länsipuolelta jaksoi vielä, mutta asemanpuolen vähät urat jätin yrittämättä. Nyt kun kaikki Myllyniityntien mökit on purettu, niin pääsee entisten pihojen läpi metsään. 
> Polulla ulkoilija kertoi että polusta suunnitellaan kevyenliikenteenväylää.
> 
> Vehkalan täyttömäen kiertoon on melko heikko ura metsässä, useimmat taitaa mennä avoimella vanhaa Kehä3:n pohjaa.



Kyllä, Myllyniityntie 5 on varmaan aika lähellä ko paikkaa.  Harvennukselta toimenpiteet minustakin enemmän näyttää ja länteen kohti Petasta menevän polun varressa on mittakeppejä jotka viittaa tosiaan johonkin tien tekoon.  Toisaalta aika ymmärrettävää koska kevyenliikenteenväylän kautta muodostuisi yhteys Vehkalasta Petakseen ja näin kallis junayhteys saisi lisää käyttäjiä.  

En ole täyttömäen kiertoon paljoa polkuja etsinyt kun puheena olevasta polustahan 300-400m päässä haarautuu polku suunnilleen etelään ja jota pitkin pääsee Tallimäentien päähän johtavalle isommalle ratsastajienkin suosimalle polulle ja sehän on jo sitten aika lähellä Petikon liikuntapaikkaa.  Joskus minäkin olen ajanut vanhaa kehätien pohjaa.

No, onneksi ei ole ihan parhaita alueen polkuja toi rakentamisuhan alla oleva, ja toisaalta kevli luultavasti toisi lisää koiranulkoiluttajia tamppaamaan talvipolkuja.

----------


## PaH

jaa tännekin joku jotain?

@antza44 - sqlabs 711 team orange large - hc puristeli mun tuppeja joskus ja päätti hankkia samanlaiset meille molemmille  
@kuntsari - taitaa olla jäljellejäänyt julkinen 50/60 ajaminen siirtynyt virtuaaliseks someen / intterveppiin; sillai ekolookista toki ettei maastot juuri kärsi
@marco - huomenna tarjolla (mun puolesta) vaan njouxia, aikaisella lähdöllä - AJA-teema tms...

----------


## marco1

> jaa tännekin joku 
> @marco - huomenna tarjolla (mun puolesta) vaan njouxia, aikaisella lähdöllä - AJA-teema tms...



Kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä, toivotan hauskaa päivää koko kerholle  :Hymy: 

Täytyy pysyä lähempänä sivistystä muuteski, pientä säätöä takajarrun, polkimien (Timet ei ollutkaan idioottivarmat) ja renkaiden kanssa ja luotettavuudesta ei takeita ennen isompaa säätösessiota (johon ei oo aikaa ennen sateita).

--> K
Saman verran ajoja taitaa olla kuin ennenkin mutta monen otsikon alle hajonneena: Herraskaiset, Läskit ja Gevarat.
Huominen taitas olla muutenki ajoja täynnä: Lupi kiertää kenttää, Tuusulassa on Touria ja Lahes kans jotain.

----------


## mutanaama

No tule lahteen, äläkä mussuta  :Hymy:

----------


## apa

> Törmäsin pitkästä aikaa kaupassa proteiinihyllyn edessä Apaan ja poikapoloinen oli kovin surumielinen, kun ei näitä setälenkkejä enää ole järjestetty perinnelähtöpaikoilta. Taitaa olla nuoret hipsteriklopit ja uudet trendikkäät lähtöpaikat syrjäyttäneet meidät ehtoo puolen setämiehet 50/60 klupissa.



Joo ja me kuntoilijan kanssa ollaan vedetty nää lenkit ihan ruokakaupassa törmäillen =)

----------


## PaH

> - huomenna tarjolla (mun puolesta) vaan njouxia, aikaisella lähdöllä - AJA-teema tms...



Aiwan soiva ajelu siitä synty. Startti jo seiskalta. Yhden ihmisen näin maastossa koko 5h aikana, hiljaista oli. 
 Jokunen koskaanajamaton rinne ajamalla ylös procore-doupinkin avustuksella. Mii laik.
Jalat juurikin loppu, joten tavoite saavutettu.

----------


## puppy

oisko siksi koskematon ettei ole maastopyöräily sallittu..........................................  .......

----------


## Marsusram

> oisko siksi koskematon ettei ole maastopyöräily sallittu..........................................  .......



Tuolla sitten jatkot.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...lukih%E4iri%F6
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Olisko kolmas kaato sitten jo TKO ja ottelun keskeytys.... en tiiä onko kenkä / poljin -yhdistelmä (pariin kertaan puukotettu) vaiko koipi ongelmana mutta ei nuo Timet toimi minulla. Mukava vapaaliike ja Simppaan verrattuna tukevan oloiset mutta eivät aukea silloin kun pitäisi. Tai ainakaan *tumaisessa kivikossa.





> No tule lahteen, äläkä mussuta



En tahdo, kävin jo. Eikö saa kehuakaan enää?  :Sarkastinen:  Ajoja niin paljon ettei voi edes valita, omat ajot oli taas paras ratkaisu..  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Toudella asiallista ajokeliä pukkaa viikonlopulle, olisko epäasiallista ohjelmaa tiedossa?
Aulangolle en kyllä lähde enkä minnekään muualle missä kiinnitellään numerolappua...

----------


## Marika

Moi. Ajelen huomenna sunnuntaina klo 10.30 Olarin lukion parkkikselta kohti Latokaskea ym. Saa tulla mukaan, jos kiinnostaa ajella vaihteeksi siellä suunnilla. Nyt mahtuis hyvin sekaan, sillä suuri osa ajokavereistani joko Messilässä tai Tukholmassa. Kestosta en osaa sanoa, riippuu jaloista ja fiiliksestä. Paljon juotavaa ja evästäkin mukaan ym. peruskamppeet.

----------


## petjala

^Hoi! Tää rupes laittautuun.

----------


## marco1

^^ Hyvän kuuloinen lenkki mutta nukuin pommiin  :Irvistys: 
Vajaa kuusi tuntia sitten omalla vedolla yhden epsoolaisen kanssa pitkin ja poikin kp:tä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko viikonlopulle tarjolla joku mukava palauttava Nuukselan lenkki, AJA-vauhti on nounou.

----------


## jurpo

^Keksitään semmoinen. *kops*

----------


## PaH

^ sunstai ip nuox ehdollinen ehkä, palailen himaan joskus ennen puolta päivää - 
larstaina suuntaan suomen kabuliin ja kalliobaanoille

----------


## Kapu

Shit! Oonx mä missanu jotain? Eiks kalliobaanat oo yleens syksyl? Vai onks noi jotku kabulin privaattibaanat?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyseessä taitaa olla rivaattipaanat.

----------


## PaH

> Shit! Oonx mä missanu jotain? Eiks kalliobaanat oo yleens syksyl? Vai onks noi jotku kabulin privaattibaanat?



Purely private. Tuttuja polkusia. Mökki on parinkymmenen km:n päässä joten tuonne oon päätyny xx kertaa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## marco1

> ^Keksitään semmoinen. *kops*



Edit teksti tuntui osuvan tännekin, minkälaiset kiekurat kehitellään?

----------


## HC Andersen

Miten olisi huomenna lähtö Kattilasta tai Salmesta joskus 10.30 tai 11

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli jos lukitaan lähtö Salmen ulkoilualueen parkkikselle kl. 11. Speksit: eksyilyä, rauhallinen tahti poluilla ja ulkoilureiteillä. Ehkä eksytään Haltiaan juomaan mukillinen urheilujuamaa :Hymy:

----------


## jurpo

Ja sit ihan oikeesti aivan stn rauhallisesti, nuuuhitaan kukkia ja nautitaan maisemista  :Hymy: 
...

Mutis?
Petjala?
Naapurimmiäs?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mutis menee vissiin kattomaan hevonpentua ja petjala taitaa olla Juicen kotikunnilla mökkeileen.

We go in Peace, ugh!

----------


## marco1

ok, tulossa.

----------


## jurpo

Hevonpentu on ihan riittävän hyväksyttävä süü, mökkeily ja.
Le paniqué iski: mikä pyörä mukaan ja mitkä renkaat ja kuinka päin...? 

Ensin toki kahvia :-D

----------


## HC Andersen

Ota se ajokuntonen.

----------


## kmw

Svidurias ku kerrankin lupaavat mennä hissuksiin notta uskaltais mukaan Nuux-retkelle niin ei käy, stnaprkl. Meillä lakkiaisia ens viikolla ja huushålli puunataan ja puleerataan. Näin koska Rouva® käskee enkä uskalla edes vikistä. Pitäkäätten te hauskaa minunkin puolestani. Otanpa harjan, rätit ja muut tykötarpeet ja menen seuraavaksi vessaan.

----------


## Nana

Laittakaas mullekin joku suomennoksia näille kattiloille, salmille, ukrainoille sun muille siltä varalta, että joskus pääsen mukaan.
Ei viitsi sunnuntaina juosta Suomalaiseen hakemaan suomi-keskari-suomi sanakirjaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Svidurias ku kerrankin lupaavat mennä hissuksiin notta uskaltais mukaan Nuux-retkelle niin ei käy, stnaprkl. ....



Mä komppaan. Lenkkimahdollisuus vasta ip.

----------


## kmw

@Nana

Kattila, Salmi, Ukraina aka Korpipolku. Merkinnät sinikeltaisilla (Ukrainan lipun värit), karttaa en nyt heti löytänyt, mutta on semmonen jossakin internjetin syövereissä.

----------


## marco1

Ei ollutkaan ihan niin hidasta kuin luvattiin...

Ryhdyin sitten jarruksi kun koiven kanssa on vähän ongelmia. Kivaa silti, sori vauhdikkaampaa ajoa kaivanneille.

----------


## jurpo

Siellä me jalkavammaiset kilpailtiin peräpäänvalvojan paikasta. Kun teho/paino suhde on enempi painon puolellla on ylämäet kovin raskaita.  Myötäleissä kyllä rullas nin että piti jarruttimia käyttää..
Huikeat suopursutuoksut oli paikoitellen, lisää tämmöistä hissuttelua!
_Viimeisellä jalaka maassa, eiköhän lähetä_  :-D

----------


## PaH

Seurakunta nauttimassa rusinoita ja syöttämässä paikallista hyttys-yhdyskuntaa. Iloisista ilmeistä plussapisteet.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Laittakaas mullekin joku suomennoksia näille kattiloille, salmille, ukrainoille sun muille siltä varalta, että joskus pääsen mukaan.
> Ei viitsi sunnuntaina juosta Suomalaiseen hakemaan suomi-keskari-suomi sanakirjaa.



Salmi
http://www.hel.fi/www/helsinki/fi/ku...vihdissa/salmi

Kattila

Kattilantie päässä oleva parkkis

----------


## HC Andersen

Kyllä sielä hymyiltiin


 sillä aikaa kun yks peittää kasvonsa ja toinen näyttää persikkaa kameralle.

----------


## marco1

Plop plop vaan, minä näytänkin valkoiselta plussapallolta. En vielä kehdannut katsoa oman kameran kuvia.

----------


## Nana

Ihania kuvia!

^^^ + KMW
Kiidos!

Jossain Vihdissä näemmä. Sarjassamme huonojalkaisten pirteä aamulenkura Utsjoelta Lauttasaareen, kaikki mukaan!
Pitänee reenata muutama vuosi siellä salilla ja vaikka kuntopyörällä, spinningissä ja maratoneilla, että jaksaa lähteä jalattomien _lämmittelykierrokselle._

----------


## marco1

Minun sieluntallentimessa tais olla väärät elohopealevyt paikallaan.

----------


## mutanaama

Sunnuntaina olis tarkoitus ajella petikossa kello 11:00 (kuka sitä sunnuntaina ennen sitä herää) Kuivaa ja kaunista, vain loivaa alamäkeä luvassa. No kaahata ei ainakaan. Lähtö siitä parkkikselta ..

----------


## jurpo

Naapurimmiäs on nyt kyllä kuvannut jotain aikuisviihdekaupan akkunaa, toihan on melkein ku se hassu tyyyppi siellä kellarissa olleessa laatikossa.   :Hymy: 

sunnuntain kirkonmenoille jesh ellei hakuhaukkuiluilu siirry helteen taatta huomiselta sinne

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaille wahwa ehkä jos jalkoja riittää lauantain jälkeen.

----------


## marco1

> Naapurimmiäs on nyt kyllä kuvannut jotain aikuisviihdekaupan akkunaa, toihan on melkein ku se hassu tyyyppi siellä kellarissa olleessa laatikossa.



Enkä. Vahinkolaukaus kamerassa ja pyytämättä tulleet kuvankäsittelyt tekivät aika hauskan lopputuloksen, varsinkin kun ne puolivakavasti otetut "oikeat" otokset oli kökömpiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

> Sunnuntaille wahwa ehkä jos jalkoja riittää lauantain jälkeen.



Suattaapi käywä päittensä. Pari suntaakia olen jo tuolla suunnalla harjoitellut myöhäisherännäisenä kartan päivitystä, oluen juontia ja makkaran paistoa.
Polkukeijuilua on siellä joku muukin harrastanut. Pursiseuralta oli wenhe ilmeisesti laskettu wesille kun oli tupa tyhjä.

----------


## jurpo

> ...jos jalkoja riittää lauantain jälkeen.



 Meinaako hää jtn xtremeä puuhia?

----------


## HC Andersen

> Meinaako hää jtn xtremeä puuhia?



Juu... Ajattelin käydä jäätölöllä.

----------


## Katila

Sunnuntaille tosi vahva kenties.

----------


## PaH

Huomenissa ysin-kynpin startilla semmottinen m-kategorian nuuksiosessio? 
Jos intoa kellä myös hc-versio mahdollinen. 
Iltaan mennessä jos ei jonoa ovella, niin meen omine aikoineni.

----------


## elasto

> Huomenissa ysin-kynpin startilla semmottinen m-kategorian nuuksiosessio? 
> Jos intoa kellä myös hc-versio mahdollinen. 
> Iltaan mennessä jos ei jonoa ovella, niin meen omine aikoineni.



Mä voisin lähteä mukaan vaikka en tiedäkään mitä tuo m-kategoria tarkoittaa. Laita vaikka privaa jos sun kyytiin mahtuu yksi ukko ja fillari niin sovitaan tarkemmat speksit.

----------


## PaH

> Mä voisin lähteä mukaan vaikka en tiedäkään mitä tuo m-kategoria tarkoittaa. Laita vaikka privaa jos sun kyytiin mahtuu yksi ukko ja fillari niin sovitaan tarkemmat speksit.



M-kategoria tarkoittaa meedium-heleppoo mänkimistä sillai et <10% ajasta tarttee fillaria kantaa ja <10% ajasta on tunkattavaa. 
Yleensä noista on osallistujat selvinny hengissä ja jopa osannu kotiinsa takas - eli piis ov keik.

Mut tää case is closed - elastolle yv.

----------


## marco1

Suvivirsi valittu mönkimisen sijasta... eikä tarvinnut edes itse valita  :Hymy: 
Murjoin kyllä kylkiluutkin omilla lenkeillä alkuviikosta, niistä ei saa pisteitä.

----------


## Kortsu

> Sunnuntaina olis tarkoitus ajella petikossa kello 11:00 (kuka sitä sunnuntaina ennen sitä herää) Kuivaa ja kaunista, vain loivaa alamäkeä luvassa. No kaahata ei ainakaan. Lähtö siitä parkkikselta ..



Tymä kymysys: missä tämä kyseinen parkkis sijaitsee?

----------


## Marsusram

> Tymä kymysys: missä tämä kyseinen parkkis sijaitsee?



Petikossa

----------


## HC Andersen

Jalat ja perse siinä kunnossa että huominen petikointi jää väliin.

----------


## mutanaama

Tallimäentie taitaa olla oikea osoite, Petikon liikuntapuiston parkkis.

----------


## Katila

Huollan pyörät (aivan pakko) ja teen muksuille ruokaa, eli jätän lenkin väliin.

----------


## jurpo

Jo vain oli hupa lenkura.  Nyt pitää sit muistaa tankkaa EA-pussukka ja lisätä metsävarustukseen pikkutuubi vaseliinia.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuullostaa epäilyttävältä.

----------


## Bässi

Oli kyllä mukava pikkuretki. Kiitän 3kpl vetäjiä reitistä, suunnittelusta jne ja muita pyöräilijöitä (n.9kpl) seurasta!
ehkä ensiapulaukkua ei olis tarvittu, jos olis vassua ollu mukana  :Sarkastinen:  ai kauhee

----------


## Odottakaa

> Jo vain oli hupa lenkura.  Nyt pitää sit muistaa tankkaa EA-pussukka ja lisätä metsävarustukseen pikkutuubi vaseliinia.



Kiitos myös tänne seurasta. Todettiin, että kuivana ei oikein tahdo onnistua.

Vapaarattaan korjaus onnistuu metsässäkin jos kynnet tallella:

----------


## zipo

B korjaa?Mutta mikä takanapa tossa oireilee?

----------


## Bässi

Srämpylä. Kynsi päässy pomppaamaan jotenki omituisesti. Kannattaa muute tarkistaa vielä ne hahlot joissa kynnet on, ettei ne ole levähtäny.

----------


## zipo

Oho olipa melko yllättävää.
Mutsis ja Simamaani on tuttuja mutta kenen toi Pivootti on?

----------


## mutanaama

Se on just se turtsaaja, EkiBoomer, ellen ihan väärässä ole.

----------


## jurpo

> Kuullostaa epäilyttävältä.



 Reitinvalinta-arvonnasta välillä vähän diskuteerattiin.... :-D

----------


## marco1

Hiiop, tämäkin ketju irti mudasta... oliskin hyvä aika käydä paikkaamassa pari märkää kohtaa vakiopoluilta mutta tarttis apua...

Tämmöiset tuli vastaan yhden kaiffarin kiekkoa suoristaessa, enpä ollut kuullutkaan että noita DT:n räikkiä saa normi 18 pykälän ja tuunatun 36 pykälän lisäksi myös 54 pykäläisenä versiona. Tuskin tulee laitettua, vaatinee melko puhtaat olosuhteet toimiakseen.

----------


## ellmeri

> Hiiop, tämäkin ketju irti mudasta... oliskin hyvä aika käydä paikkaamassa pari märkää kohtaa vakiopoluilta mutta tarttis apua...
> 
> Tämmöiset tuli vastaan yhden kaiffarin kiekkoa suoristaessa, enpä ollut kuullutkaan että noita DT:n räikkiä saa normi 18 pykälän ja tuunatun 36 pykälän lisäksi myös 54 pykäläisenä versiona. Tuskin tulee laitettua, vaatinee melko puhtaat olosuhteet toimiakseen.



Mulla on noi omassa willarissa,ollu montavuotta,Stenu tilas kerran ja otin samalla itelle,suosittelen!!

----------


## mutanaama

> Reitinvalinta-arvonnasta välillä vähän diskuteerattiin.... :-D



Mä testasin sealskinzin vedenpitävyyden siinä suon kohdalla, ei tullu tippaakaan ulos mikä varresta lorahti sisään.

----------


## jurpo

> ... oliskin hyvä aika käydä paikkaamassa pari märkää kohtaa vakiopoluilta mutta tarttis apua....



Larjantaina on aamusta haukunnallisia toiminteita, muuten on [tämänhetkenkäsityksenmukaan] vkl vapaana vaikka polkukeijjuiluun.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä heiluttelen melaa saaristossa.

----------


## petjala

Soittakaas joku prhna jos en ymmärrä täältä katsoa. La aamu nougou, sen jälkeen voi kötöstellä jotain äherrystä

----------


## marco1

Tuli tuosta Petjalan sigusta mieleen että:
_Se tunne, kun lenkille lähtiessäsi ymmärrät, että se tunne jaloissasi olikin pelkkää jumia eikä pakattua voimaa._ Koita siinä nyt sitten keksiä jotain syytä että vois lähteä kotiin kesken ajon.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HC Andersen

Aika märkää oli vesillä.

----------


## kmw

Eikä ollu ihan kuivaa Ylästö Pirkkola.välilläkään.  Sidit oli palatessa n. 1,8 x painavammat kuin lähtiessä. Onneksi SiilSkinz. Huomiona todettakoon että nokkosten poltinkarvat ovat jo hyvin jämäköityneet. Virkistää pitkään.

----------


## marco1

Kumpikohan suunta tuosta RP23:sen ProPedal-vivusta olikaan se lukitus, kumpikaan ei tee mitään eroa.... Eikä sillä asennolla muutenkaan olis väliä paitsi että vipu siinä ON asennossa iskari hajoaa nopeammin. Vaikka huollon tarpeessahan se on joka tapauksessa.

Lehden mukaan nyt oli satanut muutamassa päivässä enemmän kuin kesäkuussa yleensä. Uskon.

----------


## PaH

Jaa satanu? Aamulenkillä enempi puroja kun polkuja. 



Takapöörän heikohkon pyörinnän syy selvis. Ei ollu sentään rapalan vaappua päässä.



Note: semmottinen johtopäätelmä et tyhmäpyörässä olis vaihteet on edelleen väärä. Pakka asuu notkupyörässä.

----------


## petjala

Mä kurvailin polkukeijuilun jälkeen vielä kodin suuntaan kaikkia outoja kallioleikkauksien päällisiä verkkoaitojen kapeamalla puolen. Kummaa puuhaa myös se  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Tutunnäköinen "polku" tosin noita on flygarin ja pajukori mestan läheisyydessä paljon.
Väliilä ne loppuu liian hankalaan spottiin ja sitten pitäisi päästä jollain tavalla takaisin aidan leveämmälle puolelle.

Se tunne kun olet ostanut uuden fillarin ja ymmärrät että et saa sitä heti ajoon vaan voit näppärästi käydä hengailemassa fillarikaupassa ostaaksesi lisää roipetta.
Hei mä ehkä tartten tälläsen...mitä tää maksaa?Ai....no entäs tää sitten?Onko muun värisiä?

----------


## petjala

^

----------


## marco1

Niin ja mitkä renkaat valitsen vastavirtaan puroa ajaessa?

Perjantaina sai myös todeta että melko huono tuo Muc-Offin C3 voitelemaan sateessa, kymmenen minuutin sadeajon jälkeen kuulosti siltä että oli ketjuissa jäljellä vaan vanhin voitehista. Ei kyllä pahemmin sotkenutkaan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Niin ja mitkä renkaat valitsen vastavirtaan puroa ajaessa?



Mää valitsin majavat, ne tykkää leikkiä vedessä.

----------


## Bässi

Vein mutiksen housut, hyvin toimi 2 päivää sateessa ja tajuttomassa mudassa. säärikarvat kasvoi rekkamiehen rusinoita täyteen. 
Shortsit sekä Sealskinit oli parasta!


p.s shortsit pesukoneessa, palautunee tällä viikolla.

----------


## marco1

> Mää valitsin majavat, ne tykkää leikkiä vedessä.



Majavointi oli jo hoidettu tiimin toimesta. Yksi työkalu, kolme työnjohtajaa...
Eikä kakskutoselle rengasvalikoima oikein vakuuta, taitaa PaH-marketissa olla enempi malleja kuin lähiseudun liikkeissä.

----------


## zipo

> ^



Höh Ei tietoa uudesta mutta  kävin rullailemassa tälläsellä muovipöörällä takapihan spoteilla.Fuel EX 9.8 27.5+

----------


## mutanaama

Oikein kiva keväinen väritys  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Ei ollu tänään aamupäivällä märkää rimpulapööräillä.

----------


## mutanaama

> p.s shortsit pesukoneessa, palautunee tällä viikolla.



 :Hymy:  arvostan, ainakin noiden kuvien jälkeen

----------


## petjala

^^ löytykö tosta linjaa alas. Tuijottelin siinä pari viikkoa sitten ja valveunia, missä Muklukin kuskia rapsutetään teräsharjalla muovipussiin vietäväksi koirankakkaroskikseen  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Hmmm siinä lähellä on muutama ajettava linja ja lisäksi BMS.ää,beyond my skills.
Housut?Ai jotku spesiaali kuraspooribyysat?
Ansaittu->Ajoviikko 24h

----------


## zipo

Oli ihan pakko käydä ajamassa akut tyhjäksi tällä vehkeellä ehtii.

----------


## Smo

> Vein mutiksen housut, hyvin toimi 2 päivää sateessa ja tajuttomassa mudassa. säärikarvat kasvoi rekkamiehen rusinoita täyteen. 
> Shortsit sekä Sealskinit oli parasta!
> 
> 
> p.s shortsit pesukoneessa, palautunee tällä viikolla.



Tonne valokuvatopiikkiin

----------


## Kuntoilija

Teräsreisi tervaskanto on hommannut e-läskipyörän ????

----------


## marco1

Olin juuri ajatellut että Guevarojen polut kiinnostaisi vaihteeksi... mutta jos sähköpyörällä liikkuva natiivi on varmasti liian hätäinen opas...

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sivuleikkurilla natiivin huomaamatta virtajohto poikki, niin perässää voi just ja just pysyä.

----------


## Pitts

Meillä Guevarojen poluilla kuulemma surraa Harvester of Sorrow, noin ihan kirjaimellisesti..

----------


## jurpo

Perässä pysyy aina, välimatka vaihtelee.  :Hymy: 

Asiasta kuikkaruukkuun: viiikonloppuna on joku yleinen mettäänkarkaamisjuhla, onko mitään taikoja tiedossa tai suunnitteilla monen lomanaloituksen kunniaksi?

----------


## marco1

Viikonloppuna jotain joo. Lauantaina ei kovin aikasten pääse/halua mutta muuten la/su on ihan sopivia päiviä ajamiseen.

----------


## zipo

Eilen iltamissa ulastossa ja tänään ihan eri setupilla  kotikulmilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Pakkohan se on jotainnii ajella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PaH

Jussiajelut suoritetaan lännenmässä, mut sikäli_kun_ken intoutuis sunstaina ~12oo startilla semmottiselle 4-5 hoo sessiolle njuukselaan
esmes lookista, niin voisi hihkua innosta ääneen tääl vaiks larstaihin ilttaysiin mennessä. Kattilan parkkis myös startti-optiona. 
Lähtöpaikan korbaalit ynnä aloitusaika paljastetaan hihkumisajan umpioiduttua. Vauhti ja ajettava kummatkin älskin sopivia. Tai sinnepäin kummiskin.

----------


## Kapu

hih, huh, luuk saunds kreit. Mut se taannoine mekatsureissu oli sev verta jäätävä, ett viimeset pari viikkoo o menny nesduukei kastelles. Mut jos mennää hissuu, ni sit

----------


## HC Andersen

Vahva ehkä jossen lähe itekseni nukkumaan kuusen alle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joutuu skippaamaan huomisen, alko selkä juilimaan aamupäivällä, en uskoettä tokenee huomisaamuksi.

----------


## ellmeri

> Joutuu skippaamaan huomisen, alko selkä juilimaan aamupäivällä, en uskoettä tokenee huomisaamuksi.



Samaa vaivaa,110mm muoviputken päällä rullaillu ja vähän on ruvennu aukeamaan,,sormet ja kämmenet menee hyvin lattiaan mutta? joku nikama vaan panttaa,tennispallo olis nyt paikallaan tähän vaivaan.

----------


## jurpo

Tuanko jssn vaiheessa mustan Rumblerollerin lainaan?  Löytyy myös kahdeksikoksi tejpatut tennispallot ja softballit jotka on liki samaa kokoa kuin viralliset pesäpallot.  Mut nyt riippumatolle kölliskelemään,
*wiuh*

----------


## ellmeri

Otin venyttely-tsepan käyttöön availin rintapuolen ja keppi lattialle ja siitä kepinpäältä nikama kerrallaan taivutuksia ylöspäin lattialla...aaaagh!!

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä rullailen tuota selkää auki saunan jälkeen, nyt otan alkoholia relaxantiksi  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Ei huomenissa kinppalenkuraa nuukselassa mun takia. Tsorry kapu.
Aikasäätö useemmasta muuttujasta johtuen sen verran rakettitiedettä
et antaa olla tällä kertaa. Ajelen keskenäni sit ku sinne pääsen.


Sent from nuotio using savumerkki

----------


## Kapu

No voi sun ***tana. Ja mä ku kävin tänään Melkuttimil herkistelees tykit tyhjennyskuntoon  :Cool: 

Ei vaa, kyl toi povattu 27 graadii o pikkase liikaa meikäläiselle mettäpyöräilyyn, joten ihan hyvä näin. Helistele, jos sille prutalle o viäl tarvet.

----------


## marco1

Tsekkaan ulos huomiselta myöhässä. Simulaationa voin kaataa tabascoa silmiin ja juosta päin puuta, mun ajamisesta ei tule mitään tuolla kelillä..  :Hymy: 
Aamusta ehkä pieni pyörähdys maantiellä jos herää ajossa.

----------


## jurpo

Tää kävi aamuneljän ja -kuuden välillä fillarilenkittämässä haukut ennen hellekeliä, loppupäivän voi vallan hyvin harrastaa relaamista.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Tää kävi aamuneljän ja -kuuden välillä fillarilenkittämässä haukut ennen hellekeliä, loppupäivän voi vallan hyvin harrastaa relaamista.



Sori offari, mutta mä alan kanssa suosimaan KMV:n ajoaikoja. Joku v**un aivopieru meillä porukalla Klaukkalassa. Lähdettiin klo 13.oo liikenteeseen ja sademetsä tappo menot kahdessa tunnissa. Ihan hyvin voisi alkaa hakkaamaan halkoja ja lyödä sillä kirveellä vaan suoraan sääreen.

----------


## jurpo

> ... oliskin hyvä aika käydä paikkaamassa pari märkää kohtaa vakiopoluilta....



 Käytiin (liki kolmetuntisella tepastelulenkuralla) haukkujen kera tarkistamassa siltain tila ja nehän oli vielä ehjinä ja paikoillaan. Kuivatut rutakotkin oli edelleen kuivina.
Mahtihyvä lomasää - ei pala nahka eikä hüttüset kiusaa... :-D

----------


## PaH

La / Su noux ~5h ? 
Matkaan vaihteellisella, jotta speksit semmottiset. 
Jepjepit larstain lähtöön huomenissa 18 mennessä, tnx.

----------


## marco1

Noup. 
Pyyn lomanalustarkastuksessa iskari semi-dööd, keskiö puolittain dööd, keulan liukuputkessä melkein reikä. Satula naksuu.
Kuski kitisee voimakkaasti eli lienee vielä hengissä.
Jarrupaloja, renkaita ja vaihdevaijereita onneksi riittää  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

^ jummarran tuskan.
Pahis-marketista löytyy iskareita sopivassa koossa; voi valita BOS / Fox / CC / Avalanche - tsois is joors. Keulojakin joutavana jokunen 150-160mm,
kaulaputkia tosin vaan <180mm kussakin - ei tainnu passata sun kiraffipöörään? 

Juustohärveli alko naksua männä viikolla kans. Jussinseudun ajoissa kabulin kalliolla ynnä raumalla fengshuit oli v-tullaan, samoin täällä omilla huudeilla
sen jälkeen. Kaikki totutut naksunnan lähteet check, nou prokrez. Joutu jo sarvisrungon strippaamaan ja ettimään runkkomurtumaa - ei löytyny.
Eilen sit vaihdoin amuliinispeiserit muovisiin keskiökuppien ja runkkosen välissä, tasan samat momentit kupeissa mut parin testilenkin jälkeen on uskottava 
et taas on hiljasta. Flow must gou on.

----------


## Kapu

Ääh, huomen o mustikanpoiminta-ajelut frouva kans Pirttimäki-Karjakaivo alueel ja vkl menee kummipoja rippijuhlajutskis =grounded.

----------


## HC Andersen

​Tyhmäpyöräilyä su-la

----------


## petjala

> La / Su noux ~5h ? 
> Matkaan vaihteellisella, jotta speksit semmottiset. 
> Jepjepit larstain lähtöön huomenissa 18 mennessä, tnx.



Los mä! Joko vastarannankalailen tai sitten käytän sen arveluttavan muovipussin sisällön, eli monipuolistan vaihdevalikoimaa. Ratsu sama.

----------


## jurpo

Minkälaista keskiötä naaapurimmiäs tarvii? Vyöhykeeltä löytyy HTII leekerei sihimanolta, houpilta, ee13 ja oliskohan kunkuaki. Octalinkkiä ja nelikanttiakin on mutta mitään Campaan sopivaa ei oo, eikä tuu.  
Kunto ei anna periks mtn monituntista nuuskela sessiota vaikka salaattikuuri tuntuu toimivan. Varovaista lähiliikuntaa ehkä.

----------


## PaH

> Los mä! Joko vastarannankalailen tai sitten käytän sen arveluttavan muovipussin sisällön, eli monipuolistan vaihdevalikoimaa. Ratsu sama.



No vot. Lähemmä luukista kynpän maissa. 
Arvomme paikanpäällä suunnan.

----------


## petjala

Näin on.10

----------


## HC Andersen

Petjala tähtää 9.45:n

----------


## PaH

Petjalalla on myöhästymissakkoja sen verran pohjalla, et se tietää kohtalonsa seuraavassa myöhästymisessä.
Perseen tervaukseen on varattu kivihiilitervaa, sivelyyn levee teräsharja ja XXXL- kokoinen pinkki balettihame on odottamassa.
Antaas ny kattoo.

----------


## petjala

Hmm. Olis se performanssi, tai perforoitu arse 😁

----------


## Nana

> Petjalalla on myöhästymissakkoja sen verran pohjalla, et se tietää kohtalonsa seuraavassa myöhästymisessä.
> Perseen tervaukseen on varattu kivihiilitervaa, sivelyyn levee teräsharja ja XXXL- kokoinen pinkki balettihame on odottamassa.



Tämä täytyy nähdä. Voin tuoda höyhenet tervan seuraksi.

----------


## petjala

Ranp-pikuumetta pukkaa

----------


## mutanaama

> Tämä täytyy nähdä. Voin tuoda höyhenet tervan seuraksi.



Juueipidä, ei sitten ikuna.

----------


## Nana

No eihän siitä tottapuhuen minun osaltani mitään tulisikaan. Siinä vaiheessa, kun minä pääsisin sinne, mistä pojat lähte(/ti)vät he olisivat jo teillä tietymättömillä ja saisin leikkiä höyhenillä keskenäni. Ideana silti kannatan. Tosin ehkei kannattaisi, kun on itsekin taipuvainen myöhästelyyn.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mutanaama

Ei ne mihinkään karkaa kun lenkin speksit on sovittu. Jopa minäkin oon joskus pysynyt mukana. Mutta se petjalan tervattu perse höyhenöitynä tuskin koskaan häipyisi verkkokalvolta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nana

Juu, on sekin varmaan joku päivä pakko kokea. Onhan mulla jo tota kokemusta perässä rämpimisestä, kun yhden kahelin perässä kaatuilin Marlinilla keskuspuiston läpi. Nämä tuntimäärät (sekä tietysti nämä niihin sisältyvät kilsat) vaan on meitsille vielä avaruustiedettä.
Kyllä minä sinne joku kerta silti pyllähdän.

----------


## marco1

> Minkälaista keskiötä naaapurimmiäs tarvii?



Ei semmosta löydy edes Vyöhykkeeltä.  :Hymy: 
PF92 24mm-akselille. Tuo Enduroforksealssin härveli saattaa olla huollettavissa mutta jos ei oo niin ehkäpä se on "riskingit" laitettava tilaukseen.

----------


## jurpo

> ... ja XXXL- kokoinen pinkki balettihame on odottamassa....



Mää voin ottaa sen tylliunelman käyttöön, oli niin prkl tönkköistä se maantienlaidassa tyhmäpyöräily ettei mtn rajaa. Nyt pitäis paskarrella tuo aivan p1run nätti GB jakkara kiinni tompsuniittiin ja Rammpussiin.

_Hip Lai Lee_

----------


## petjala

Emmä saanu sitä. Menin vahingossa minuuttia vaille 😑

----------


## jurpo

Ei vissiin olluna ihan kylymää kyytiä...?

----------


## petjala

Yhdistettiin rinnakkaisesta lähtöpisteestä toinen poppoo kyytiin. Uimatauko tuli kans. Ja taktinen harvan jonon tokan eksymimen pari kertaa. Siinä sai hengähtää :-P

----------


## PaH

> Hmm. Olis se performanssi, tai perforoitu arse ��



Petjala paikalla 09:59. Oli jo välineistö viritetty. 
Lähtöruudun vierestä bongattu jokunen oikeakin maastopyöräilijä, joukolla sit kantelimme pyöriä olemattomilla polkusilla.
Ei tullu kylmä. 
Itte opin tänään kaks asiaa. 
Vaihtajan vaijerin kuoresta lähtee hassunhauska ääni kun se kihnaa takakumin reunanappuloihin. Ääni arkistoitu ennen uuden
nipparin asennusta. Ja reppua ei tauolla kannata sijoittaa keltamuurahaisten pesään. Paidan alta bongattu seitsemän viriiliä yksilöä. 

Veli Petjala osoitti siviilirohkeutta vähillä välityksillään; väitteistään huolimatta se ei kuollu kun pari kertaa.

muoks: sitäpaitti olimma tissiposkia, ei ajettu viittä tuntia

----------


## petjala

^ eli speksit oli vaihepyörä ja viis tuntia, mä osannu kumpaakaan. 

Mun Cane Creek 40 ohjainlaakeri naksuu. Tilalle Reset? Acros? Chris King? Joku muu pahoinpitelyä sietävä hökötys?

----------


## PaH

> Mun Cane Creek 40 ohjainlaakeri naksuu. Tilalle Reset? Acros? Chris King? Joku muu pahoinpitelyä sietävä hökötys?



kanekriikit on alapäästään p*skasti suojattuja, sulla on se alalakru entinen. 
Reseteistä kokemusta vain keskiöleekereistä, hyvejä mut tarkkoja asentaa. Acroksille ehdoton plussa, mulloli aikanaan sekä nicolaissa että knollyssä
koko ajan acroksen ohjain- ja keskiöleekerit ja luotto 100% - ei yhtään vaihtoon ja noille ajoa tuli kummallekin yli 1500h.
 Mulla varmaan on hyllyssä joutavana jokusia mulkuttimeen käypiä acroksen ohjainleekereitä. Ei tosin vihreetä.
Kingit on hyvejä.

----------


## jurpo

Jos tääällä sais mainostaa niin sanoisin että semmottinen äijjämäisen pinkki  se olla pittää.


Editorin prkl kuttuilee.

----------


## petjala

Pinque on kiva väri. Kingissä nahistaa toi hintapolitiikka. Se on epäilemäti hyvä, mutta liki kakssataa on aika karvas hintalappu...

@PaH: joo jatkoajalla menossa jo toi alalakru. Käänsin sitä jossain kohti eri asentoon ja rasvasin uudelleen. Meni vähän matkaa naksumatta, vaikkakin rohisten eteenpäin.

----------


## Marsusram

> Jos tääällä sais mainostaa niin sanoisin että semmottinen äijjämäisen pinkki  se olla pittää.



Pahus kun tämäkin on väärää kokoa..

----------


## jurpo

Oho.
Onneksi on tuo on miulle iso.....

Saas nähdä joutuuko Pinkutttimen laittaa takaisin ajoon.

_Viirituuli_...

----------


## marco1

> Acroksille ehdoton plussa, mulloli aikanaan sekä nicolaissa että knollyssä
> koko ajan acroksen ohjain- ja keskiöleekerit ja luotto 100% - ei yhtään vaihtoon ja noille ajoa tuli kummallekin yli 1500h.



Hmm, oli käsitys että Acros olis kevennyspalikkaa mutta jos on kestäväksi koettu niin tuommoista voisi kokeilla seuraavaksi. Hintaa ~ puolet CK:n härvelistä ja myös alle tuon EnduroFS:n PyySpecialin.

----------


## zipo

> ^ eli speksit oli  Joku muu pahoinpitelyä sietävä hökötys?



Älä käännä sitä pyörää aina etujarrulla. :Hymy: 

Mä vaihdoin 3 lenkkiä ajetut mulle ybeerhifi RF Next sL kuitukammet  aluturpiineihin jos uskaltaisi ajella roheemmin röykkypoluilla.
Eikä heti hajottaisi jotain....vapari paukahteli enteellisesti hellepäivän kruiseilla borgoon bärtseillä.
btw,Suosittelen ko.puuhamaa mestoja.


Anyway.Eipä onnistu 32 ovaali/ 30/spideri/bash tsydeemi  9.8:iin.Ratas nappaa kiinni CS:ään,
Orkkis setupissa Rf:ät 30dm flipattuna 170 cinch akselilla.Onnistuiskohan jos vaihtaisi 190 akselin.Meniskö ketjulinja ihan kuralle?

----------


## petjala

Noku emmä nää ku eturenkaan, ni takasen pitäis olla pahassa paikassa ilmassa. Silloin se ei voi takertua mihinkään ;-)

----------


## Bässi

^^ kuis lähellä tai kaukana se ois että mahtuis?
sulla on se laakerin välyksenpoisto nutikka säädettynä melkein tappiin, se tarkottaa että siitä pystyy shimmaamaan ainaki 1.5mm ulommas rattaita. 
Mulla tuo riitti Lokissa kun 32t ratas ei muuten olis mahtunu.

----------


## jurpo

Onkohan näissä nykyhärpättimissä liikaa standardeja?

Kohta mikään ei enää sovi mihinkään ainakaan oikeenpäin.  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Standardeja liikaa?Emmä ny tiää koska fillarigendrejä on monia.Sellasen oikein hyvän konkelin  rakentaminen olisi melko mahdonta samoilla peruspalikoilla nykypäivänä.
Rengaskoko,joustot,geot,vällärit, jne kyl te tiedätte.
Sopivuuksista?Pitää tietää mitä haluaa ja tehdä sen mukaisia valintoja,kompromissithän johtuu pelkästään tilisaldoista.
Kyllähän esim kampispeksi luettelo on melko kattava.Fyffee tiskiin niin kaikki hoituu.
http://www.raceface.com/media/Crank_...chainlines.pdf


@B 2mm menis cl ulospäin orkkiksesta jos tyrkkää 190mm akselin/2xspiderin.
Mun mielestä ei ole mahiksia orkkisakselilla käyttää muuta kuin flippinä max 30 piikkistä
Ei se nyt eilisen perusteella ihan surkee ollut ajaa ns.teknisimmissä spoteissa,vaatii vaan tunteja että oppii löytämään sopivat vällärit vastapatteihin.
Eniten huolettaa kun ei ole ratassuojaa kämmien varalta.Fear to fail.

----------


## petjala

Sun pitää mennä leipomaan kuitupajalle semmonen trialtyylinen pohjapanssari. Sen sais hartsilla suoraan rungon jatkeeksi, niin ei tarvii laikkea teipillä kiinnittää ;-) Sit vois postailla kivien nokassa järkkymättömällä tasapainolla.

Jotain tollastahan suunniteltiin silloin, kun mulla oli Beargrease ehkälistalla.

----------


## zipo

Niimpä.Hah nyt on pakko taluttaa koska muovi hajoo jos ei osaa.Boustailua ja muuta kiven nokassa töröttämistä tartte aina tehdä.
Varovaisempi ajotapa toimii luonnollisena siirtymänä sähkiksiin.Lelu pohjapanssareilla tuskin kaahotetaan kivikkopätkillä kovin pitkään apumotori ehjänä.
Speksailin muovipöörän tsydeemit ja hinnat valmiiksi mutta taidan sittenkin tunkata pahimmat esteet yli koska jalkautimisella/paha este pääsee ihan palkoille tänä kesänä.

srämpylöillä meneillään olosihteiden pakosta,vaikka vannoin jo kertaalleen ettei niitä meitsin pyöriin tule.

----------


## marco1

Onkos ne teräksiset directmount -rattaat sitten jo niin jämäköitä että joku muu hajoaa osumasta?

----------


## PaH

Voittoarpa sadetutkalotossa. Aamusta sateenraja solvallan kohdalla ja ip hanat aukes kun phillarin nostin auton katolle kattilassa.
Ilmankosteus oli kaseikossa silti noin 108%. Puujalkapohjekin anto ajaa ihan erilailla ku eilen. Päivän jännitysannoksen takas alla olleet
peisstaariset roketronit; eessä 3" ja takana 2.8" - juures&kives-flipperissä pärjäs kun piti vauhtia.



Jopa aurinko näyttäytyi lakisääteisen tauon aikana.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ostajan puutteessa menee kesä osin Hangossa. Pyörähän siellä pitää olla ja retro rautatakajäykkä pitää sinne kasata. Kaikki muut palikat on tallessa, mutta Avidin jarrusatulan kiinnityspultin yksi "kuppiprikka"-pari on kateissa. Onko jollakin setämiehellä moinen ylimääräisenä miljoonalaatikossa, josta voisi luopua. ?

----------


## slow

^Löytyy molemmille käsille. Laita privaa niin sovitaan toimitus.

----------


## PaH

> Anyway.Eipä onnistu 32 ovaali/ 30/spideri/bash tsydeemi  9.8:iin.Ratas nappaa kiinni CS:ään,
> Orkkis setupissa Rf:ät 30dm flipattuna 170 cinch akselilla.Onnistuiskohan jos vaihtaisi 190 akselin.Meniskö ketjulinja ihan kuralle?



Törmäsin samaan ongelmaan ekan riibin kans. Löysin jonkun kintsirattaan (oliskos ollu wolftooth tai nsb) jossa on RF:ää isompi offsetti ja
joka toimi flipattuna. Ketjulinjasta en sit tiedä, eiks se oo ratkastavissa sillä et kasaa itte pakan vaikka vähemmillä rattailla sen linjan mukaan
mitä etupää sallii. Kattelen kun kerkeen markettiin penkomaan hyllyjä.

@petjala - laita mulle ne mulkuttimen headsetin strategiset mitat, niin katson mitä acrosta löytyy

----------


## PaH

> ... Löysin jonkun kintsirattaan (oliskos ollu wolftooth tai nsb) jossa on RF:ää isompi offsetti ja
> joka toimi flipattuna...



Tosa on kuva noista offseteistä - vasen on wolftooth, keskellä rf ja oikeella nsb.



Wolftoothilla pääsee millin-kaks etäämmälle cs:stä kun rasefasella. AB on ihan rf:ää vastaava. Nsb:llä eroa liki 3mm. 
Mut sit alkaa hauskuus - Affectiin menee kaikki noi flipattuna, Next SL:ään ja SixC:en ei nsb mahdu käännettynä.
Turpiineja ei ollu testimateriaalissa.
Toi wolftooth ei sit oo se normaali wolftooth, vaan RD / reverse dish- malli. Siitä normaalista en tiedä.
Tommosia olivat -



Tolla saa siis pari milliä väljyyttä (jos nextit) ja jos ei_vetopuolen kampi ei ala rahnata putkeen niin epäkeskiöimällä kammet ehka saman verran lisää.

----------


## zipo

No jopas.Mä luulen että vaihdan 190mm akselin jos muutan vällärit .Spider/bash kuitenkin se Paras vaihtoehto..... paitsi jos wolfilta tulee RF:n DM specifikki steel ring/bash yhdistelmä.Sram passelihan on jo ollut saatavilla ihan koto Suomesta.

----------


## mtok77

Mitkäs jarrut on 50/60 approved?

Itsellä nyt Xt 785. Uudet palat ja levyn puhdistus niin kestää yhden Lenkin kun alkaa ulisemaan ja teho häviää. Ilmeisesti jarrusatulasta jostain menee jarrunestettä paloille. 



Lähetetty minun HTC 10 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

Ei kai siinä ole kuin männäntiiviste sökönä. Tehokkaat yksisormijarrut muuten. 
Itse olen tykästynyt ulisemattomiin nelimäntäisiin,  XT 755, Saint, Zee, Magura, Grimeca, Hope, Guide.
Ei sedät varmaan mitään kevennysjarruja suosittele.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Zippo mulla on ylimääräisenä RF:n 190 akseli  ilman kiinnityspultteja, jos haluat testata ja tosta voin kyllä luopuakin.

----------


## marco1

Shimanolta saa uudet jarrusatulat siihen hintaan että tiivisteiden vaihto taitaa olla turha haikailla. Halvimmat alta neljäkymppiä _mit Beläge_.

----------


## PaH

Larstai & nuuksela? 
Startti ysi-kynppi ja sad_end viim. kolmelta ip. 
Alustavasti kattila, sieltä ku pääsee poluille jotka ei virtaa. 
Semmonen medium-plus alustava plan.
Will be expired 08.07.2016 19:00.

----------


## zipo

@P&K
Thnx.Koitan oppia ajamaan 9.8.Rekin inssien spekseillä,heti kun ehdin.
Palaan asiaan jos menee surkeaksi sätkimikseksi ...upgrade osat on jo tiedossa.

----------


## mutanaama

La Su Mörkö

----------


## jurpo

Ja tax free ostokset mennen tullen

----------


## PaH

> Larstai & nuuksela? 
> Startti ysi-kynppi ja sad_end viim. kolmelta ip. 
> Alustavasti kattila, sieltä ku pääsee poluille jotka ei virtaa. 
> Semmonen medium-plus alustava plan.
> Will be expired 08.07.2016 19:00.



Waltaisan kinostuksen takia slotti suljetaan jo nyt. Palaamme asiaan syksymmällä.

----------


## mtok77

Päädyin sitten ostamaan yläfemmasta Zeet. Hinta sama kuin saksan halvimmissa tarjouksissa.  Jarrut on asennettu ja testiajo suoritettu.
Todella hyvät jarrut. 

Milloin olisi porukkalenkkejä tarjolla?

----------


## stumpe

Terveiset nimerkille Pah tätäkin kautta. Mynämäen kalliobaanat toimii.

----------


## marco1

^^Meinasin alkavalla viikolla ajella parin tunnin settejä aamupäivisin todella epämääräisiin aikoihin, viikko-yh:n tekemistä rytmittää kätevästi kotirempat, pyörärempat ja Hesacup... 
Kököt kelit olleet siellä(tm) ja vissin täällä(tm) myös.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tuota peltotietä pitkin pääsee: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...377539&lang=fi



Kävin tänään vaimon kanssa pyöräilemässä Pyymosan megamyllerryksen tienoilla.  Nyt on sen valtaojan, joka aiemmin esti ajamisen Odilammen suuntaan, yli rakennettu tie josta pääsee toiselle puolelle ja metsään poluille.  Vähän mutaista oli mutta pääsee sieltä polkuja pitkin Odikselle ja vaikka sinne uimarannalle.
Työmaatoimistokopin ystävällinen leidi antoi luvan pyöräillä keskellä päivää kunhan pysyy kuorma-autojen ja koneiden tieltä pois joten ei tarvi välttämättä illalla tai viikonloppuna ajella jos paikan haluaa nähdä ja em reittiä ajella. 
Ensi vuonnahan siellä luultavasti saa pallon päähänsä jos sinne fillarilla eksyy joten kannattaa tänä suvena käydä.

----------


## PaH

> Terveiset nimerkille Pah tätäkin kautta. Mynämäen kalliobaanat toimii.



Aika monta lenkkiä tuolla sai ajella ennenkun oikeita maastopyöräilijöitä bongas. Taispas olla eka kerta 5-6 kesään.
Kalliobaana toimi nyt noissa olosuhteissa vaan ~45km - kuski alko kitisemään kun eväänä ei ollu kun 1ltr vettä. 
Onneks paikallisesta äss-marketista sai kostuketta.

----------


## marco1

Kumma homma että Reverbiä ilmaamalla ei saa katkennutta nappia/mäntää korjattua. Enpä viitti tässä kertoa kuinka montaa kertaa (5) tuli yritettyä ilmausta ennenkuin tajusin purkaa tuon vekottimen.

----------


## PaH

> Larstai & nuuksela? 
> Startti ysi-kynppi ja sad_end viim. kolmelta ip. 
> Alustavasti kattila, sieltä ku pääsee poluille jotka ei virtaa. 
> Semmonen medium-plus alustava plan.
> Will be expired 08.07.2016 19:00.




Updated version.
Larjantai 16.7 / sunstai 17.7 / njuuqsela?
Startit kynppi plusminus 1h, 4-6h, ei kotiintuloaikaa.
Lähtöruudut luukki/velskola/kattila/tms.
Medium jotain - mätömärimmät pätkät skipaten.
Larstain lähtöön hep-huudot huomiseen pe 19:00 mennessä.
Sunstain lähtöön hep-huudot la 19:00 mennessä.

----------


## Kapu

Askelmerkit pariin seuraavaan viikonloppuun lyöty lukkoon. Nyt kamojen kasaus ja pyörän purku menossa. Viikonloppuna kumijalka junan kyytiin ja viikoks pohjoseen  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

> Updated version.
> Larjantai 16.7 / sunstai 17.7 / njuuqsela?
> Startit kynppi plusminus 1h, 4-6h, ei kotiintuloaikaa.
> Lähtöruudut luukki/velskola/kattila/tms.
> Medium jotain - mätömärimmät pätkät skipaten.
> 
> Larstain lähtöön hep.



Larstaina olkoon mätisäkkipolut hyvejä. Kattila? Kynppi vai aikasen pi?

----------


## jurpo

Hiito.
Mää missasin tän dedlinen päikkärien taatta.  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Mut kerkes siihen joku vastata. Pakko kai PaHin on lähtöpaikka julkasta  :Hymy:  Tai sit ei?

----------


## PaH

Otamma huomenassa lähdön siittä velskolasta. Toimintakeskuksen alaparkki. KVG. 
Kymmenen on hyvä. Matkaan mahtunee kaffepaussi. 

Kattokaa kummiskin aamulla vielä mahdollinen apdeitti.
Jos tarttee lähtee kyynärvartta tikkauttamaan viel tänään niin skipannen. Jos kestää teipillä kasassa niin ei kelvanne tekosyyks.
Silokalliot on aikas limasia ny, todettu sillai emppiirisesti.

----------


## jurpo

Elämmä jännityksessä.  :Hymy: 
Vähän niinku pitääkö eilen litkutetut pinkit kieakot ilimaa sisällään, edessä Jättiknardi on jo _aika_ pehmoisa.

24min tarjoaa e-Niro ajoaikaa _sinne jonnekin_.  Mihinkähän se mun Muuli jäi mörköilyn päätteeksi.....

----------


## petjala

Ihme verukkeita. Mullon raaja irtoomassa, ei voi muka ajaa...

  ...  ja onneks ei tullu osumaa esim. päähän. Ilmota jos.

----------


## PaH

> Ihme verukkeita. Mullon raaja irtoomassa, ei voi muka ajaa...
> 
>   ...  ja onneks ei tullu osumaa esim. päähän. Ilmota jos.



Elä muuta sano. Mut mää oonki tämmönen herkkis.
Ei tuo isosti enää vuoja joten erkkarilinjalla mennään.

----------


## petjala

Huh. Vararulla erkkaa mulla repussa.

----------


## marco1

Trooppiset kelit. Huominen starttipaikka ei taida olla tarpeeksi kaukana minulle, muutenki koko ajotouhu kuulostaa joltain mitä _jotkut toiset harrastaa_ kun viikko on kulunut kuskin ja kiinteistöhuollon hommissa. 
Markettivierailutkin jääneet välistä vaikka noi romut ei korjaannukaan itsestään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jurpo

Aj vattu.
Tv kyynärpäävarsi paranoo tai alkaa edes pitää nestettä.  8h ventin saamisesta on aikaa tikkaa, sit ei enää ompeleet pidä.
Ai mistä tiiän?

Muok:
onko se nyt go vai no go

----------


## zipo

Nysse sviippi on oikeesti oma.thnx.
Hyviä flavonoideja ja reittejä,Flou hakusessa ,johtu varmaan camppiksen nevesistä 11v ketjuista.
4 ja 5 rattaalla pyki vastamäessä mutta muuten eivät rohisseet tms.
Tsyge snadisti skeidassa,fabu snyge sundis kledjuissa.

----------


## PaH

> Muok:
> onko se nyt go vai no go



Tais olla sekäkäettä. Sielunkaapparista löyty mm. tälläisiä kuvatuksia metsämörrien kesäretkeltä -

Joku vois sanoo että värikoodaus on viety maaliinsa; kehät ja posket sävy-sävyyn. Oikealla petjalan per*se.



Ku nöösit ei osannu, setä korjas. Pilkut Z:n pyhäajohousuissa ei oo kuraa, ne on muurahaisia.



Tommosia siel oli palajo. 



Ei me oikeesti tunkattu suossa koko aikaa. Eikä korjattu pyöriä muurahaispesissä. 



Tnx. Huomenna uusiks.

----------


## Tank Driver

Anteeksi kun mä käyn täällä aina vaklaamassa ja stalkkaamassa, mutta on teillä aika lailla paras meininki niinkö ikinä ja mihnään.

----------


## petjala

Saathan sää stalkkaa, ku myö käyään välillä haisemassa teiän keittiössä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PaH

tämän langan arvo on kasvanu eksponettiaalisesti kun stalkkareina sekä nana että itse tankki 

@petjala - repetitio et studiorum - tehtävälista 
- 6pack
- yli yhden menevät vaihteet ja niiden hallintaan käytettävät vipstaakit partsin lattialle - 32x20 tai 32x19 sallitaan
- logistiikkapläänin sopiminen ajomies z:n kans
- kattila huomenna 10:30

----------


## jurpo

Olihan varsinainen VMS lenkki eli *ittu *itä *äätöä.
Ensin tuli instant kinkula ku vimputtimenvaijjeri nasahti juntturaan ja sit alkoi *ituttaan kun Nate ei prkl halunnu leikkiä onnistunutta tubelesseeraantumista. Sit hiiipui kunto ja asennekin alkoi loppua muttta onneks hiekkatietä riitti.  Kotomatkalla pyörähdin [mainosmainos] Motunetissä [/mainosmainos] osallistumassa Monkuusin arvontaan ostamalla liiderpatukan ja tuubillisen nuuhisteltavaa.
Nyt on sit *ittu Bostikkia kyynärvarret ja kehät täynnä mutta eipä ole paineeet vajunu takanakkerossa. Pesumakkinakin on täynnä rätei kun on viritetty pilaantuneeen kuoleman lemulla josta tv pääsee eroon.
Kaliaa?
Kyllä kiits.
*glu glu glu*

Eikun siis hyvä päivä.  :Hymy: 

Muok:
Ja Tankille halihali, joskus me vielä viiään sut näihin täkäläisiin mettiin. Tompereen rantakivikot on pientä nuihin tänpäiväisiin tunkkaamioihin verrattuna.

----------


## petjala

:Vink:  Mä oon vasta käyny suihussa, tehny ja syöny kaks kukkuralautasellista pekonipaprikapastas ja öö kahvin kans mursin puolikkaan kääretortun.

Nyt pyörän pesuun ja *uglug* asentamaan.

----------


## Nana

^^^
Mitäs ootte niin hauskoja, hurmaavia ja vielä kaikenlaista hienoa kuvamatskuakin laitatte. Eihän täältä malta pysyä poissa.

----------


## PaH

> ^^^
> Mitäs ootte niin hauskoja, hurmaavia ja vielä kaikenlaista ....



PETJALAA!!!!! täällä puhutaan susta





> .... ja *uglug* asentamaan.



Hyvä alku. 
Hyvä poika. 
34x20 "accepted". 
Jatkakaa samalla linjalla. 

Reebbi modattu zippo-styleen; koetin ottaa kuvan mut kamera ei suostunu laukeemaan.
Eessä ny 29" plussapuusti 130mm voksi 3" bridgerillä. Ihan kamala.

----------


## zipo

@Shimu,Bstikki wörkittänyt jo monta vuotta ,ei sitä tartte lotrata.
Sellanen singlespeed rules sunnuntai ja Reebistä moto sinkula?
No toi   moto kokeilu maksa mitään  paitsi ehkä maineen.Mä en kerro kelleen mitään.

----------


## jurpo

Nohöhprkl. 
Jos sitä myydään tuubeittain niin sitä käytetään tuubeittain.
Emmä *piip* jätä asennuskaliastakaan loppuja odottaan seuraavaa säätöä....

Ehkä tuli lievä OD mut seuraava on sit jo siistimpi. Kai.

PaH - kutita sitä kameraa... :-D

----------


## HC Andersen

Ens viikonloppuna saattas koipi olla siinä kunnossa että sillä vois tunkata suossa, täytyy tulevana viikolla ajaa pari kertaa duuniin niin saa vähän pohjii. Mut voihan niitä pohjii ottaa juamallaki. :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Täällähän on taas ihan ihquja posteja. Mää olen retromaasturilla hiukan eteläkärjen polkuja ja lähinnä tarmakkia nuuskinnut. On se vaan kauhea rimpula tollainen 2,1 tuumainen gummi. Ei se piru Santalan ja Hangon hienossa sannassa etene kun kunnon läski. Sitten vielä jänskättää kun 1*9 systeemissä ilman plussia yms tai ohjuria ketjut tippuu aina silloin tällöin, jotta se ei tapahdu just kauhiassa kallio nousussa, sillä vanhan polvet on arat. KaljaA on muuten kitattu täälläkin, juuri nytkin tuossa vierässä on lähes tyhdä Stadin panimon Apa ja taidan sen jatkoksi vielä nauttia joko Vanhaa invaalidiä tai sitten sinkula vissyä.

Nimimerkki. Setälenkille syssynmällä ???

----------


## Tank Driver

Kauhee miälenkiinto ois lähtee teitin jouselle nääs, muttem mää niin tiäräk kun noi teitin ajomiähet on tommottia oikeita ajomiähiä sano. Ja sis siä on kaikemmaaliman kiviä ja murkuloita ja roppia ja rappusia. Mää nin tiärä.

----------


## petjala

Kinkkivinkki: o-ou, uudestaan!

----------


## zipo

Early bird.9.30.
Ohjeistus näemmä toteuttu.2.lla lenkillä katellut tota P:n vaihdepööräilyä.Joo melko turhat vipastaakit jos muutaman kerran nöyrtyy keventämään välläreitä.
10 pakka toimii myös coasterina.
@Tankki,kyl sä meiät tiäät.Höh, ei nää urbaanit polut niin ihmeellisiä ole,paitsi nox ,södikkä,landis jne. siel on hienoa maisemaa ja polkuakin.

----------


## petjala

Paikko

----------


## jurpo

Niistä kivistä sun muista pultereista mutku jäi ne kanttarellit matkalle....

----------


## petjala

Kanttarellit on kyllä mainioita.

----------


## jurpo

Niitä karttanellejä on kylymäkaapissa mut kärestorttua ei sitninku yhtään.  Ehkä mä vaan otan sen asennuskalian ja meen kuistille bongailee lepakoi.

----------


## petjala

Twerk


Kumotut

----------


## PaH

Tnx hämmentävän laajasta osanotosta Metsämörrien kesäretki II:een. 
Flow-polkuja (ja plums- polkuja) oli enempi kun tilattiin, et niiltäkin osin speksit petti. 

Sillai hassu reitti et ajettiin pelkkää alamäkee, koko ajan.




Plumps- polut on välillä tommosia. Nielevät yksivaihteisia. Kaaressa fillaristaan erkaantunut stunt-kuski on
kannettu tapahtumapaikalle reksvisiitaksi kun ei muuten mahtunu kuvaan.



arkiston kätköistä löyty vanha otos samasta paikasta, tais olla lauffin ekoja testilenkkejä -

----------


## zipo

Näppärästi otettuja kuvia kun toi 27.5+ joustokeulaviritys fatbikessä ei erotu huonolla tavalla.Frankenbike gendessä kaikki on sallittua jos sillä kehtaa/voi ajaa.
Ei se Laufikaan kaunista fillareita mutta sillä ajetaan mikä toimii.(Harkinnassa)....toisaalta mä olen ajellut halpis maniskalla 10 kk:tta....Blutolla muistaakseni about kymmenen lenkkiä ennen hyllyttämistä.
Kauhian painava Marsusramin  Les Fat,mitälie pakannut relevaten satulabäksiin.Parkkispyörittelyn perusteella mainion tuntuinen mutta sama vika kuin omassa muovipyörässä,sniidusti tilaa eturattaalle.32 ovaali tuskin mahtuu Lesfattiin?
Mustikat skä flourullailu kohdat hyviä eikä fillaritkaan renannu Thnx.

----------


## Marsusram

Revelatelaukku oli aika täynnä kun ei tiedä miten korjausverstasta tarvittee. Eipä nuita kiekkojakaan ole köykäsiä tuohon, DT navat tilattu.
e13 kammet on runkoon tuolle ketjulinjalle 30T rattaalla speksattu, voi olla 32T ovaalilla tiukkaa.  RF kammilla ketjulinja tulee ulommas, ymmärtäisin.

Olikos noista 110 buustinapaisista haarukoista useimmat ovat 27.5+/29 ja manitu on ainoita 29+ . Jäykkiäkään ei tahdo löytää.

----------


## marco1

Onneksi en lähtenyt moisille retkille. 

Mutta mulla on kyllä hintalappu Rokkarin hissitolpan huollolle:
- Reverbin turha ilmaus: 2h
- Reverbin kaukosäätimen sisälmykset: 43€
- Reverbin ilmaus: 28min
- Nippusiteitä letkun kiinnitykseen (normikiiinnityksen ulkopuolelle, helposti tolppa vaihdettavissa): 7,90€
- Reverbin kaukosäätimen kiinnityspultin unohtaminen 1000km päähän: priceless

----------


## PaH

> Näppärästi otettuja kuvia kun toi 27.5+ joustokeulaviritys fatbikessä ei erotu huonolla tavalla.Frankenbike gendessä kaikki on sallittua jos sillä kehtaa/voi ajaa. Ei se Laufikaan kaunista fillareita mutta sillä ajetaan mikä toimii.(Harkinnassa)....toisaalta mä olen ajellut halpis maniskalla 10 kk:tta....Blutolla muistaakseni about kymmenen lenkkiä ennen hyllyttämistä...



Frankenbike-tarina ei ollu pitkä. Päädyin sit tommoseen setappiin.



Olis siittä saanu toimivan jos olis laittanu asteen loiventavan worksin änglesetin kiinni ja vaihtanu sentin lyhkäsempään
stemmiin, mutten alkanu. Paitsi stemmin lyhensin. Frankenmoodissa etu- ja takapää oli vaan eri paria, mii not laik.
Tuli muutenkin summer edition - totesin kiakolla olleen muhkumman junbojimin kyljet entisiks ja korvasin sen epämuodikkaalla
hodarilla.

----------


## Bässi

Kiitos vaan nKsion lenkistä. Oli kosteeta, mutaista ja hätäistä, ei kerenny kuin 5 mumstikkaa syömään. 
Marcokin on päässy hyrrauliikan makuun  :Vink:   ,on se ihanaa. Siks en suostu uskomaan että tuossa täysmustassa keulassa olis hyvä vaimennin.
katoikko Pahis sen 30.9mm hissitolpan mallin?

----------


## petjala

Eiks se just oo hyvä, kun ei liike-energiakeijuja muuteta lämmöksi shimmipakassa, vaan energia palautuu systeemiin samassa muodossa. Suunta voi tietty joskus olla outo ;-)

----------


## Bässi

No emmää nyt ihan tiiä. Kitkaanhan tuokin perustuu, ja sittenku alkaa lämmöt haitata niin epoksi sulaa. Hupsis
okei, ei se helposti käy. Mut joo, onhan näitä jousia.

----------


## petjala

Tottapa. Jos siinä ei yhtään olisi vaimennusta, niin ei se keinuminen pysähtys ikinä ilman ulkopuolista vaikutusta asiaan.

----------


## PaH

Ei tuo lauffi millään kitkalla toimi. Islantilaiset on uuttanu padoissansa noihin lasikuitulattoihin superpallo-esanssia, sen takia ne myötää toiseen suuntaan
ja palauttaa vastakkaiseen. Kompressiovaimennus ynnä riipaundi säädetään tursottamalla sopiva määrä liquid-solea lamellien väliin.
Hassunhauska hyppykeppi se vaan on.

@bässi - Turbo LP, tuoreempi malli jossa vaijerinkuori lähtee poispäin putkesta. Ehtoolla katson tarkemmat speksit.

----------


## marco1

R&D -osasto ei oo saanut vielä testattua vaahtokarkkeja tuonne Lauf- liuskojen väliin?  :Hymy: 

Mondraker Forward Geometry ei taida olla meikäläisen juttu, puoli päivää ei riittänyt totutteluun.

----------


## Bässi

^^ kaimmää sen voisin ostaa, kun se on näköjään 900% vahvempii kuin vanha malli. http://gravitydropper.com/gravity-dropper-turbo/
mä luulin että Lauffissa on monta jousta kosketuksissa toisiinsa, niinku lehtijousessa.

en minäkään osaa forward geometriasta nauttia tavallisilla poluilla.

----------


## PaH

> ^^ kaimmää sen voisin ostaa, kun se on näköjään 900% vahvempii kuin vanha malli. http://gravitydropper.com/gravity-dropper-turbo/
> mä luulin että Lauffissa on monta jousta kosketuksissa toisiinsa, niinku lehtijousessa.
> 
> en minäkään osaa forward geometriasta nauttia tavallisilla poluilla.



30,9 / 400mm / 125mm / vaihdettu just uus vaijeri jota ei viel liippasimen päästä katkottu kun kuori on entinen, l-size bronson adjusted, eli aikas lyhyt.
 Testattu et futaa. Löyty myös pussi varaosia - liipasinpää x2 + jokunen ylim. vaijerin kirrausruuvi avaimineen. Tarjouksia voi laittaa yv.





> R&D -osasto ei oo saanut vielä testattua vaahtokarkkeja tuonne Lauf- liuskojen väliin?



Nope. Testattu vasta ruskeella ja vihreellä rahkasammalmössöllä, sinisellä savella, parilla erilaisella lumi- ja sohjulaadulla sekä erikokoisilla pikkukivillä.
Sou faar vihree rahkasammal on tuntunu omimmalta.

edt: myös jonniin elukan puuppa kokeiltu. Ei hyvä.

----------


## marco1

> en minäkään osaa forward geometriasta nauttia tavallisilla poluilla.



Aavistuksen alamäkivoittoisemmat polut kyseessä mutta ei tuo silti oikein tuntunut taipuvan mutkiin. Liekö 27.5" kiekosta johtuvaa vai eikö setä taivu nyyskuuliin...  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Alustavaa tiedustelua josko la/su Noux jotakuta inspirois?
Speksit semmoset kun sattuu, osapuilleen entisenlaiset.

muok: k-puisto on turhan mutainen joten ässkorpi kans nougou kunnes kuivahtaa vähän

----------


## mutanaama

Tää vois harkita asiaa silleen vakavasti, totisella naamalla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## petjala

Joo lauantaille :-)

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiinnostais ihan vitusti mutta työkiireet ja arka sklabi

----------


## mutanaama

Larstai sopii, speks?

----------


## PaH

Velskolan alaparkkis. 10:00. Ekaks länteen, sit etelään. Sieltä luoteeseen ja aikanaan kaakkooseen. Jossain vaiheessa itäänkin päin. 
Ottanee jokusen tunnin tuo - 4 -5 h. 
Jätämmä pidemmän session sunstaille.

@hc - sulle on jotain punasta nyt joutavana  



muoks: siis leppoisaa yksvaihdepööräilyä huomenna

----------


## petjala

Jesh! Nyt on orjallinen reittisuunnitelma :-D

----------


## zipo

Liftailee,meitsin parkkis 09.15.Thnx .Kyyti järkätty.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Velskolan alaparkkis. 10:00. Ekaks länteen, sit etelään. Sieltä luoteeseen ja aikanaan kaakkooseen. Jossain vaiheessa itäänkin päin. 
> Ottanee jokusen tunnin tuo - 4 -5 h. 
> Jätämmä pidemmän session sunstaille.
> 
> @hc - sulle on jotain punasta nyt joutavana  
> 
> 
> 
> muoks: siis leppoisaa yksvaihdepööräilyä huomenna




Mä tulen huomenna duunin jälkeen n. 20.30 hakemaan, mukana tuppo rahaa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko aika ostaa kyynärsyndit  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jurpo

Mitvit ja kukany?  Moisesta oli just viikko sit lauvantaina Nuuskelassa juttua, pienestäkin kinkamasta saa hyvin sen muutaman tikin vaativan ventin aikaan.  Ja multahan se onstuu ku intoa on enempi ku osaamista.  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Oisko aika ostaa kyynärsyndit



Tv ei käyny pahemmin?
Nii. Tai alkaa edes käyttää niitä. Sattuneista syistä miettiny samaa viimeisen vkon aikana. 

Tänään oli bad karma day. Popot oli just siinä mihin aamusta sijoitin. Olis ne voinu kassiinkin nakata... Sorry.



Ton jälkeinen saldo oli sit lonksuva akseli-insertti fättikammissa (kesti se liki 3 kk... one more warranty issue..), 
kaks maa-ampiaisen pistoa kainaloon ja mutaspottiluisun jälkeisessä selkääntymisessä tehokkaasti muussattu 
pussi karttanelleja.

----------


## HC Andersen

Taidettiin selvitä n.10cm edestä erimittaisia vekkejä kyynärpäässä, puujalalla, kipeellä peukulla ja risalla kapulalla. Onneksi pyörä säily ehjänä...

----------


## zipo

Joo alkaa olla lenkit oldschool meinikiä,mistä lie johtuneekaan? hienot polut yllyttää pitkien lenkkien loppupätkille xtra kikkailua?
@Petjala,Etsin sen clampin ja korvakkeen askarteluprkkista varten.

----------


## petjala

Joo kyllähän toi mun tänpäivänen katolleenmeno oli ihan ostettua töhöilyä. Oli avovaimon kaa hempeetä kotona, kun hän kaivoi kotona pinseteillä ja tongeilla kiviä ulos kyynärvarresta. Sai miehen herkistymään  :Kieli pitkällä: 

G-Form kyynärsuojat oli kotona, koska iho ei kestä sitä silikoninauhalla hautomista (ei kutita tai ärry, tulee vaan olkavarren ympäri kiertävä vesirakkularivi). Täytyy ruveta bongailee jotain samanoloisia kyynärsuojia, kuin zipolta saadut Fox polvarit. Ja ko. polvareihin puuhata uudet remmit.

Apteekissa kävin ostaa sidontatarpeita. Sillä tädillä luki rintataskussa erikoisalana eläinlääkintä. Spot On!

----------


## kmw

Painovoiman voiman kyseenalaistaminen on isompaa uhkapeliä. Hjuva ettei pahemmin. Jos veli P:n G-kyynärsyndit jonniinjoutavat niin voin lunastaa poies.

----------


## petjala

^HC kerkes sovituksen varata päivällä. Asiaan palajan, jos ei hälle sopivat.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ostitko Petjala eläinfarmaseutilta maksan makuisia särkylääkkeitä? Ainakin meijän koirat tykkää

----------


## HC Andersen

> 



Hieno esillepano, arvostan suuresti. Muut voisi ottaa oppia tästä asetelmasta omiin kuviin.

----------


## petjala

Tämä. Kuinka modernihkot (muovisiimalla sidottavat) todennäköisesti kamalan hajuiset töppöset saadaan näyttämään eleganteilta, vaikkeivat ole edes puhdistetut saati kiillotetut.

----------


## PaH

> Joo kyllähän toi mun tänpäivänen katolleenmeno oli ihan ostettua töhöilyä. Oli avovaimon kaa hempeetä kotona, kun hän kaivoi kotona pinseteillä ja tongeilla kiviä ulos kyynärvarresta. Sai miehen herkistymään



Tohon on kikka. Käyttää pidempää hihaa. Sillai elegantisti kyynänpään alle kerittynä. 
Maakontaktin jälkeen repii vaan kankaan irti vekeistä, tulee yleensä irtokikkareet mukana.
Tested.





> Hieno esillepano, arvostan suuresti. Muut voisi ottaa oppia tästä asetelmasta omiin kuviin.



Kaksi asetelmaa metsämörreistä siltä päivältä kun kengätkin tuli mukaan

----------


## HC Andersen

Yks toinen hyvä kikka on ettei huosujen taskuissa pidä muuta kuin kädet sillä aikaa kun kaivelee munia. Näin ei puhelimet pirstoudu eikä tartte kaivaa Abloy avainta reidestä.

----------


## zipo

Askartelua varten löytyi ihka uusi etuvaihtaja,korvake ja parit turvavarusteet.
Mä luulin että mulla olisi ollut vanha modattu ohjuriclamppi mutta heitetty roskiin edellisessä inventaarissa.
Vaihdetaan THE fillarilippikseen jonkun autosiirtymä metsäpyöräilyn starttiruudussa. :Hymy: 



Sorry.Kuvan asetelma.

----------


## PaH

> Alustavaa tiedustelua josko la/su Noux jotakuta inspirois?
> Speksit semmoset kun sattuu, osapuilleen entisenlaiset.



Uudistamme utelun tulevalle viikonvaihteelle.
 Toisena pvnä ajan keskenäni, mut toinen vois olla sosialistilenkura. 
Kiinnostuksenilmaisut huomiseen pe klo 19oo mennessä.

edit: määpäs näin munkkiksen välittömässä läheisyydessa tänään kaks oikeeta maastopyöräilijää

----------


## marco1

Harkitaan jos saan aikaiseksi putsata auton katolla ilmakuivatun Pyyn kuntoon. Vastaukset speksien mukaan.
Tunkkausta oonkin harjoitellut viime aikoina riittävästi.

"Tänne tunkkasin enkä jaksa tästä enää yhtään mihinkään"
_Photo by ass_

----------


## jurpo

Mää bonggasin Pastun, Mutiksen ja jokusen muun ihmettelemässä sulki olevia kaffilan ovia Munkkikoskella kun siitä ohi kotimatkuttelin.  Laitoin Mutiksen pyörähtää kapianakkisella kinkulalla pienen testirenkulan, saas nähä käykö niinku Petjalalle joka kokeili tuota kikotinta Toikkalan likellä. Ja silloin siinä oli vielä vimputtimet kii....  :evil:

----------


## HC Andersen

Viikonloppuna tekemässä anopille pårtaita, ajan ittekseni jos ajan :Irvistys:

----------


## mutanaama

HC ajelee vaan anopin parran, vai mitä sä tossa yrität selittää. Mä voisin roikkua mukana lauantai aamusesta jonkun 4h

----------


## Kapu

> ...Uudistamme utelun tulevalle viikonvaihteelle...







> ... Mä voisin roikkua mukana lauantai aamusesta jonkun 4h..



Jos meininki o ajaa jossain itäreunal, ni mäkin voisin koittaa pysyskö kyydis.

----------


## PaH

> ...mut toinen vois olla sosialistilenkura. 
> Kiinnostuksenilmaisut huomiseen pe klo 19oo mennessä.



Tällä aikavyöhykkeellä klo on jo 19. 
Startti 10oo luukin parkkikselta. Ekana parisen tuntia alamäkeä isompia polkuja myöten ja siitä vähitellen sit trad. työntö/ kanto-osastolle
ja melkein_poluille ylämäkiosuudelle. Ennen pimeetä takas. ~ 3h kohdilla oikomismahd. alkupisteeseen. 
Arvon aamuun lähdenkö tyhmäpyörällä vai vaihteellisella.

----------


## mutanaama

Sees i lookki klokkan 10 ten

----------


## marco1

Kotijoukkojen kannustuksesta huolimatta ("mee nyt prkl johonki lenkille ettei tarvi kotona kiukutella") kuuntelin ruumista joka totesi että ei ainakaan pööräilyä huomenna...

----------


## jurpo

Kuuminta hottia - puhuva ruumis  :Hymy: 
Ehkä päivällä jtn lähiliikuntaa jlln villarilla akkavapaaviikonlopun kunniaksi.  

Ensin toki kaffia

----------


## PaH

Puhuva ruumis oli kaukaa wiisas. Kolme pulskaa ei olleet.
Hiukan kosteahkoksi kääntyi keli kun erehdyimme vihdintie väärälle puolen. 

Tosa ei vielä satanu. 


Tosa sit jos sato.


Kesän märin sessio. Tnx.

----------


## mutanaama

Dänks itelles, vajaa tunti ennen jälkimmäistä kuvaa katoin yr:n ja forecan ennusteet auringonpaisteisesta leppeän tuulisesta kelistä.

----------


## Kapu

Joo. Iha surkee reissu. Ekaks tuli kuuma ja sit tuli hiki. Onneks jäti autos klasit raollee, ettei lämmöt nousis iha taivaisiin. Sit rupes sataa ja tuli märkä ja kylmä. Eikä ollu autos yhtää liia kuuma ku ruuvvasi lasei ylös. Tänks  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvää tos oli se, että se alkumatkasta lasit kastellu suolavesi laimeni, eikä jääny laseihin tahroiksi. Huonoa taas se, että sitä vettä oli lasien molemmin puolin ja huurteen taki ei nähnyt sitä vähääkään.
Mut jotenkin tuli mieleen yks lenkki pahiksen kanssa ylästössä vuosia sitten, nytkin polut muuttu puroiksi.

----------


## jurpo

Joskus kauan aikaa sitten joku taikoi veden viinix ja venytti redueväät isohkolle porukalle. Just ku sain itäreunan kuusiaidan kuosiin taivas aukesi ja se olikin sit  enempi ku räväkkä sadekuuuro.  Suamen kesä on melko ihmeellinen  :Hymy: 
Nuuskiossa polut on ihmeellisen rankkoja vaikka ne on suoria ja tasaisia vs ne Syväojan pitkät loivat alamäet.

----------


## Marsusram

Skorvessa oli kuivaa, suhteellisen. Mutakot olivat kutistuneet. Vatelmia ja kanttarelleja löytyi sekä puolukka, juolukka ja mustikka.
Immersbyn Sikurisydän kesäkahvila oli laittanut lapun luukulle. :Irvistys:

----------


## mutanaama

http://www.henkselit.fi/  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Suomalainen, ruotsalainen ja venäläinen olivat turistimatkalla Niagaran putouksella. He katselivat putousta mietteissään, kunnes venäläinen totesi:
-Putouksesta tulee mieleeni kuolema. Vesi menee alas, eikä enää tule ylös. Koskaan.
Suomalainen nyökkäili ja sanoi:
Minulle tulee mieleen elämä! Vesi virtaa, eikä lopu. Uutta tulee koko ajan!
Ruotsalainen nyökytteli päätään ja jatkoi:
-Minulle tulee mieleen perse!
-Miten perse tähän liittyy, kysyivät suomalainen ja venäläinen.
-Ei kai mitenkään, mutta perse mulla on aina mielessä, vastasi ruotsalainen.

Tällä alustuksella sitten siihen kiinni että mitäs satuloita olikaan nyt porukoilla ajossa? Tarttis pari uutta ja entuudestaan tuttuja ei enää saa. Ergonia tais olla aika monella mutta ei se oikein minulle passannut pikatestillä eikä tarttis olla ranskalaista härkääkään... Prologo Kappa ollut suht hyvä mutta malli on jo muuttunut, ei prkl -lista on pidempi mutta vaatisi pidemmän naputtelun.

----------


## mutanaama

No ei ole muuta kuin ranskalaista härkää

----------


## jurpo

SDG Belair on vanha ja tän hanurille tuttu mettäjakkara.  Fissikin Arione toimii silosemmillla reiteillä mut ne ranskalaisen lehmän nahasta tehdyt on liian leveitä tän kaposen hanurin alle jopa kuntopyörässä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Selle Italia Yutaak:ia löytyy ja Mutiskarpåånia

----------


## PaH

> Kesän märin sessio.



Tänään märempi. 
Riittävän varhaisella startilla ~3h kuivaa, sit äkkipikainen monsuuniukkonen puhkes veikkolan p-puolella.

Tään vuoden penkkitesteissä olleet SQLabs, SelleItalian Novus ja tuoreimpana SelleSMP:n forma.
Kaikki hyvejä, kun pööriä vain kaks niin sqlabs lepää.

----------


## marco1

Kiitoksia satulavinkeistä. Foorumityyliin tilasin tietysti pari semmoista satulaa jota kukaan ei maininnut ja joita itsekään en ole edes nähnyt. Ei voi mennä pieleen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Päin persettä menee ainakin heti alkuun, mutta lopputulema voi olla joku muu.

Mun olo loppuu Hankoniemellä, kun emännän tilus meni kaupaksi.Samalla "klassikko" Rock Lobster Reiskan 853 teräkseksestä tuli ongelmaksi, kun sille ei ole enää tilaa.
Jos jollakin on tarve moiselle koossa 17,5 niin tuosta luovun edullisesti. Hinta on sellainen, jotta sitä ei tarvitse laittaa tuonne yhteen säkeeseen taivasteltavaksi.

----------


## PaH

tämmönen nopee kysely - will expire in next few beers - kukaan huomenna nuukselaan?
entiset speksit, starttiruutu kattila ellei joku muuta vältsysti vaadi ja joskus kympin maissa plusmiinus tunti tms

siellä ei niin pahan märkää; koko viime yön kuulemma sateli snadisti mut tänään vaillekympin startilla sai vaan ekan tunnin aikana 
hanskat ja hihat kosteiks, sen jälkeen hiki oli ainoa kosteuttaja. 
päivän saldoks tuli vajaa viistuntinen ja 2.5* 3ltr minigrippi karttanellejä - ergoni ei vetäny enempää

----------


## HC Andersen

Jag är i Lappi

----------


## mutanaama

Huomenna larstaina petikko kello 11:00. Käyn nappaamassa Määtän ABC:ltä ja tuun parkkikselle jos nyt joku haluaa lähteä mukaan ajelemaan suht rauhallista lauantaiajelua.
"säävaraus*, näyttäis tulevan päivällä vettä oikein reilusti

----------


## mutanaama

18:15 pikalähtö kivistön aseman liityntäparkkikselta hämeenlinnantien länsipuolelta. Pari tuntia petikossa tjsp rauhallista menoa

----------


## marco1

Ei näkynyt porukkaa tai siis kuulunut Petikossa noihin aikoihin... Retropyöräilemässä alueen hiekkateitä pitkin kun maastossa ei nyt pysty ajamaan.
Koirankesyttäjiä oli kaikki paikat täynnä mutta hyvinhän tuonne mahtuu.

----------


## mutanaama

kyllä me kovasti siellä touhuttiin, mutta pysyttiin aika tiukasti metsän puolella ,ja käväistiin vain pikaisesti petikon hiekkatiellä

----------


## marco1

Aamulenkit ihan pöhelöitä kun kaffilatkaan ei oo ennen 1100 auki. En ota tavaksi.

----------


## jurpo

Kun sattui Akkavapaa ja keli samaan aikaan niin tuli pihasäätämössä ährättyä Harmaavaarasta astetta rumempi.

Ei kukaan tartteis Magura Thoria?
Fox:in Floattikin olis joutilaana ja Vanilla rlc. Mistä noita oikeen kertyy...?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Äkkiä katoin että Lauffi mutta eipä ollukkaan, tai sitten se on Lauffi ilman jousia.. :Sekaisin:

----------


## marco1

Tuossa on samanlainen laikka edessä kuin se mikä on odottanut satusetää mun tallissa viime syksystä asti...  :Hymy: 

Varastossa suhisee täälläkin, löytyi osia lokakuussa 2010 myymääni autoon... Ja extrabonuksena 2006 ostetut uudet alajalat Foxin Float -keulaan, ko keulaa en ole omistanut sitten 2008 enkä kerro kellekään että maksoin noista 200egeä. V-jarrutapitkin löytyy.  :No huh!: 
Näillä sanoilla onkin sitten hyvä aloittaa päivän tubeless-projektit.

----------


## jurpo

Kun kerta oli asennusinspiraattio päällä niin vaihoin Harmaavaaran ohjastintankon - Titecin ElNorte korvautui onvanin pehmoisella Knuckleballilla. Testilenkuran perusteella ei lainkaan huano vaikka se onkin vain 747mm kaponen.  Nuita raaskii ostaa vielä toisennii  :Hymy:  
Tuo kaffeli on semmoinen wonnabii Lauffi, aika kiva. Ainoa puute on ettei 29x3" nakkero mahdu pyörimään ellei se ole ihan luotisuora mut esim 2,4" Ardentti menee heittämällä ja tilaa jää vielä mutakuraryönälle.  Tästäkin eläinkokeesta saa kiittää veli Iglua  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Litkutus onnistui, pitääpä lähteä Pet ik koon testaamaan... Siellä on saatu litkut pihalle ennenkin.

----------


## PaH

Nuuxiosa ihan **tusti hirvikärpäsiä, en oo moista määrää tavannu sit -90luvun alun ja itärajan. 
Vielä kotona reppua purkaessa toistakymmentä riitti tapettavaks tekstiileistä. Päivän saldona viitisen litraa mustaa torvisientä ja
liki saman verran karttanellejä. Ja ennätys yhdellä kädellä ajamisessa, toisen tartti kärpiäishäätöön.

----------


## marco1

> Litkutus onnistui



Onnistuixe jos vaan kerran burppas.. Once burped twice shy.

----------


## jurpo

On se laskettava onstumiseksi  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Viittaus oli toki Ian Hunterin alkuperäiseen eikä puudeliversioon.
Tubless-venoista pitäisi muistaa missä merkissä oli isoin kumiklöntti vanteen puolella, stanislawilla vähän tiivistymisongelmia kikkailuista huolimatta. Ja pitkä varsikin pitäisi olla.

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla olis kohta 44mm venoja jos jaksaa venailla.

----------


## jurpo

Mää tiärän että mulla on niitä 44mm pitkiä venttiileitä mutta just nyt en tiedä missä ne on. Pitää vissiin pitää semmottine vakava keskustelu varastovastaavan kanssa   :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

On mullaki noita Stanin pitkiä mutku sitku niinku vähän vaikeaa niillä.
Jollain valmistajalla on semmoinen hiivatin iso kumiklöntti siellä vanteen puolella, ei ole Mavic eikä Stans vaan jokin muu.

----------


## jurpo

Joes:illa on aika iso, ja Tunella kans. Nyt kunne vielä löytysis.....

----------


## kmw

Mulla Nate päästi pihalle ilmaa ja litkua tänäpänä. Täällä joku joskus jostakin korjauslangasta(?) postaili. Mikäs se semmonen ja mistä saa? Vai muistanko ihan omiani?

----------


## jurpo

Olisko toi   ?

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla on vastaavaa himassa

----------


## kmw

Daa daa ja dänks.

----------


## marco1

Olikos lauantaille jotain? Ehkä joku Munkkis-Espoo-Munkkis tai joku vastaava setti tai jos ne tilatut kattotelineet tulisi viimein niin ulkoilumahdollisuudetkin laajenisi huomattavasti.

----------


## PaH

> Olikos lauantaille jotain? Ehkä joku Munkkis-Espoo-Munkkis tai joku vastaava setti tai jos ne tilatut kattotelineet tulisi viimein niin ulkoilumahdollisuudetkin laajenisi huomattavasti.



Kevaralla olis klupin retkiajoa, mut oon itte alustavasti ajatellu kumminkin nuukselaa. Sekaan mahtuu, tarvittaessa yks härvelikin kulkee katolla.

----------


## marco1

No ehkä se N kuitenkin. Lukitus pe-iltana, yksi extrakuski mahdollisesti mukaan (sitä ei tarvinne odotella, toisin kuin minua).

----------


## PaH

> ... mut oon itte alustavasti ajatellu kumminkin nuukselaa. Sekaan mahtuu...



osallistujatulvan puutoksen vuoksi perutaan tää - meen omine aikoineni

----------


## marco1

Hola, osallistujatulvalla luuri oli vaan hukassa  :Hymy: . SMS:llä tavoiteltu.

Hyvät kelit huomenna luvassa, käytetään pois.

----------


## marco1

Yleisöryntäys (ja jarrumees ) ainakin nautti päivästä.

----------


## PaH

Aiwan kelpo lenkura saatiin aikaiseks. Tnx. 
Hirvikärpäsiä promille männä vkl:sta, poluilla mutaspotteja öbaut tuplasti.

muoks: tommonen tuli talouden neljännestä vihreestä pöörästä, päheesti kulukee se

----------


## zipo

Vaihteet?Köli?Hieno rispekt.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ihana venttaaja.

----------


## marco1

^^Ei kiva, kulkee keveästi kaukana edessä...  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Vihreä sopii Pahikselle  :Hymy:  On komia

----------


## Bässi

Olitte kuitenki pyöräilemässä  :Vink:  http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...iltasanomat.fi

kuvassa vasemmalla on lokki.... Täh

----------


## mutanaama

aina oppii uutta, "sikurirouskua ei tarvii ryöpätä"

----------


## Kuntoilija

Punkkitarkastus  on ainakin helppo tehdä retken jälkeen kanssavaeltajalle ��

Pahiksella vaan butiikki-raamien ympärille kasattujen filojen määrä kasvaa kuin sienet sateella.

----------


## PaH

> Vaihteet?Köli?Hieno rispekt.



Tilapäistä, niinkus kaikki. Vaihdeosasto hyllystä löytyneistä osista, emmä tommosta skaalaa tartte. Sinkulana ton kasasin
ja siksi se päätyy. BB-mountti taco vaatii hiukka modausta, en ottanu iscg-tabeilla tälläkertaa. Otin sen sijaan sileen 46mm keskiömuhvin,
pitäähän muotipöörässä semmonen olla. Praxiksen 30mm kierteellinen hylsy-ThruBB vaikuttaa olevan hyvinkin jees, mut optiona eccentric 
sikäli kun haluaa keskiökorkeutta säätää. Tosa muodikkaan matala. Takakumilla 89mm tilaa, taka-akseli liikkuu 48mm. Syö 29+ kiekkoa.
Perä sivusuuntaan tönkkö, mut joustaa zeniittiä kohti. Smuuthein lelumiinirunko mulla koskaan.

@kuntsari - mullon ollu viimeiset 1½ vuotta tasan kaks fillaria ajossa, juustopyörä ja tyhmäpyörä. Knollyn runko tosin roikkuu seinällä,
mut muut on aikaa sit menneet kiertoon.

----------


## kmw

> Hassua,
> portille ilmestyi tuommottine säikyttämään mun bokkerin:
> 
> ja sit sen kuski lähti koeajolle tolla jonka sain just ite koeponnatttua:
> 
> 
> Aika jänskä jäykkis ajettavaksi, molemmilla testikuskeilla oli palatessa naama virneessä.



Ommuute eto peli toi Onniwannin uusin ikarnaatio. Ach miten hyvälle tuntuu runko - varsinkin kun isommalla eturattaalla (khyljoo, 2 eturieskaa. Old skuul, he.s my nigger) polkaisee vauhtii. Täysii on jo kovempaa ku mun omaatäysii. Vastaavan tarve on vahvistunut.
Olin sattumalta Piantsilla ohiharhailemassa. Sillä eniten ajoa 2016. Vapari oli keväällä, mut nyt näin. Takana flipflop 17/15, edessä 46t. Pari vuotta sitten Epulta tuli ja hyvin sovimme toisillemme. Oon pähkäillyt jtkn more hipsexy-runkoa, Rolleri, Genesis, Pelago, yms, mutta saisinkohan parempaa pyörää? Specialissima on muhvirunko laatuteräksestä ja maksoi aikanaan reilusti yli duunarin keskikkpalkan. Orkkisosat & kiekot on tallessa, mut jatkan mielumin yksinkertaisemmin. Vaihtajat viä niin kaukana alhaalla ettei sinne yllä  :Hymy:

----------


## jurpo

Uiikonloppuna tuon kanssa hissutellessa kävi jo mielessä että josko kolmannen eturattaimen laittasis... Sais rekku sit välillä isommaltikin kyytiä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Rva Stenun Orlowski on 3x9. Eipä muodikkaan tai seksikkäin mut oliha mukava nousta tieltä Kikkakalliolle con 22t.

----------


## marco1

Kesäkuusta asti ajanut 24/32 edessä ja kaikki vanhat moitteet pitää paikkaansa mutta noilla minä voin ajaa siihen asti kun jaksan eikä siihen asti kun polvet sallii.
Nyt vaan kun yritin kaatuessa tätä temppua

peukaloilla niin ei meinaa saada vaihdettua isommalle takaisin.

Ehkä pitää tilata Abs Blackin uusi vinkeä 30t soikio 104bcd:lle...

----------


## petjala

^ Marcoperkule. Viis viikkoo sitten ite kämmäsin vasemman peukalon ja vielä juilii. Kestää kyllä jo ajaa, muttei innosta hölmöilyyn...

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zipo

27,5 fläsiä lisää tyrkylle.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Hieno fillari.  Siinäkin mielessä hyvä uusien 27.5" valmistajien  tulo että pikkuhiljaa 27.5" läskirengasvalikoima lisääntyy.

Joku muistaakseni ennusti että em koko katoaa, mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä ei näytä siltä.

----------


## Marika

Perjantaina  2.9. talkoot Ylästössä linjojen alla n. klo 18. Tavataan Pukkivuorentiellä  linjojen luona ja ryhdytään raivaamaan kurattomampaa reittiä syksyn  varalle. Nyt ainakin kaikki ne paikalle, jotka ko. alueella fillaroivat!  Jos saadaan kunnon porukka kasaan, niin homma valmistuu pikaisesti! Jo  tunninkin jeesi auttaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Övitsbolen linjojen alla huomenna pe kello 18:00, polkujen uudelleenkoulutusta tarjolla. Mä tuun raivaussahan kanssa kokeilemaan saanko mitään aikaiseksi,  pukkivuorentiellä powpow ennen ku tehdään mitään.

----------


## jurpo

Ketunvatunhattu ja ärkele.
Perjantaisin on koirien koulutuskenttä varattuna ja etukäteen maksettuna 1900 - 2100 koko loppuvuoden.  Mä yritän saaha ens vuodelle sen jollekin muulle päivälle että pääsis joskus mukaan after work -meininkiin. 
muok: Pukkivuorentietäkö meinattiin?

----------


## mutanaama

Jåå, just siinä

----------


## PaH

Toisten tekemisen kattomiselle nougou - sitä saa tehdä viikolla ihan tarpeeks.

Larstaina kellänsä hingua nuukselaan? 
Normijotain speksit, halukkaat ilmoittautukoot ennen kasia huomenehtoolla.
Lähtö o93o viiva 1o3o, lähtöruutu akkunan sulkeuduttua.

----------


## marco1

^Hingu olis kova mutta taitaa olla pakottavampi tarve viettää la ja su tekonurmen vieressä nuorison urotekoja katsellessa. 

Katotaas josko takapihan talkoisiin ehtisi, taitaisi olla jemmassa lautaakin jokunen pätkä. Kilautan VW-miehelle jos löytyy järkevä määrä noudettavaksi.

----------


## petjala

Kumimuumit kankaalla


Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## JackOja

^nuin paljon jäkälää! Ootteko eksyneet Norjan (tai Venäjän?!) puolelle poroaitaa?

----------


## HC Andersen

Tultiin etelään.

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PaH

> ... halukkaat ilmoittautukoot ennen kasia huomenehtoolla.
> Lähtö o93o viiva 1o3o, lähtöruutu akkunan sulkeuduttua.



Akkuna kiinni. 
Meen keskenäni.

----------


## HC Andersen

Myö ollaan Mäntyharjulla

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marco1

Aikataulusitoutumiset ei onnistu, I'm not number I'm a free man...
Eiku en ollutkaan, jossain ajan huomennakin mutta ei vielä tiedä missä ja milloin.

----------


## marco1

Ja tulikos eilisestä poluntuhosta boxer-approved?

----------


## jurpo

Ei oo sinne vielä ehditty, aamusta juoksutin Kierrätyskoiraa Haltijalaan ja takasin auringonnousun aikaan.   Olipa läntinen taivas aivan käsittelemättömän upea kun päälle vyöryvän pilvirintaman pohjat hehkui punaisena ja yläosa oli sinistä.
Eikä ketään missään.

----------


## PaH

> Meen keskenäni.



Tais olla parempi noin. Starttasin sit jo ennen kasia.
Luukki-Kattila-Luukki liki puoliksi ittellekin uusien polkupätkien kautta. Pähee reitti, mut ei äksseetä ei.
Hirvikärpiäisiä u*tusti, niitä karkuun ajaessa ajoin vahingossa itteltä jalat alta.



Taisin sattua taas nuuksio classicin reiteille, tosin eri aikaan kun juoksijat.

----------


## marco1

Omat aikataulut yhtä hanurista kuin arvelinkin.  :Hymy: 
Tuli kuiten kokeiltua väärää vauhtia ajossa ja näköjään sitä saa ittensä konttauskuntoon 52min aikana.

----------


## jurpo

Linjojen alla on näköjään käynyt Kivikeijju, Polkukeijju ja Siltakeijju, mui bien  :Hymy: 
Kunnallistekniikkakeijju vois kans käydä siellä, ei Haixin varsi enää riittänyt puropoluilla.
*plums*

----------


## marco1

Nii joo. Nyt tuli varmaan koeponnistettua viritykset viime yön tulvissa...

----------


## marco1

Hmph. Päässä rattaat pyörii ja prosessoi eilisen koeajon jäljiltä mutta toisaalta ranteet kaipailee mobilaattia jne tänään aika kovasti. Huima laite joka tapauksessa.

----------


## zipo

Urbansetti kertoo pyörän ominaisuudet melko tarkkaan,1 tunti lisää valoisaa aikaa niin dropit ja jyrkänteet olisi ehditty kokeilla.

----------


## marco1

Sitten olis pitänyt laittaa jo polvisyndit... En eilen laittanut suojia kun oppaallakin oli vaan freeride kypärä.  :Hymy: 
Paras koeajo ikinä, kiitoksia! En ole kyllä yhtään viksumpi tai vilmaattisempi asian suhteen tänäänkään.

----------


## zipo

No worries,taidan pitää  talvipyöränä.Niissä ei tartte olla pakosta bash ja eikä just tarkkoja välläreitä joten mennään tuleva talvi 9.8:lla Ja btw, Mikäs rekin tilalle tulisi?
Sähköfläsä vähän houkuttaa mutta mitens se luotettavuus jokapäiväisessä käytössä ,eikä ole edes lämmintä varastotilaa/latauspistettä fillarille.

----------


## Bässi

Irrotettava akku. Pakkasella ei pysty lataamaan.
Bulssi on kyl pelittäny hienosti, ei kyllä jokapäiväisesti lähellekkään. Kymmeniä akullisia kuitenki.
saldona katkenneet ketjut. Yks rääkäsy moottorista, kun polkasin mun täysillä voimilla ja oli hirvee pito(oisko vetohihnassa joku jousikuormitettu rulla) Lisää rohinaa moottorista kun upotin sen kampien yli ulottuvaan plätäkköön. 
Soveltuu esim...
-Papoille jotka haluis porukkalenkkeillä muttei uskalla/halua hidastaa letkaa.
-vauhdista pitäville papoille
-muuten vaan väsyneille
-ihan vaan eksyville ja eksyneille sieluille
-vammoittuneille kehoille
-
-
-

----------


## petjala

^ loistava lista :-D 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## A.R

^Komppaan Weli Petjalaa ja tuon listan"miksi-hommata-e.bike" 1.vaihtoehto olisi ykkös-syy meiqällä sellaisen hankintaan mutta kuka sitten olisi kimppalenkkien ankkuri??😉

----------


## marco1

Ajotaidon lisääntymistä ei näy lupauksissa? Sen kun jostain sais, voi sekin toki tulla jos joskus saa sopivan kokoisen pyörän. Rekki oli kyllä lähellä...

http://www.fiskarsvillagetrailcenter.fi/ajankohtaista/ tuonne just lähdössä, mahdollinen setä/täti -prospekti kuumottelee Kanjoneita. Itselläni kyllä noin isot festivaalit ahistaa mutta mennään nyt kun periaatteista on luovuttu (jopa 2 fillaria koeajettu kahden viikon sisään).

----------


## zipo

Mitäs mieltä  Rotkosta?Siihen ainakin mahtuu 32 ovaali.
Mä luin B.n listauksen läpi ja prkl.kaikki natsaa. Lisäilin ihan omiakin .

Zyitä fat ZähköZygeen
-Koska mä haluun .
-Ylämäetkin voi olla kivoja
-Saa pidettyä Flown päällä


Speksauksen alla:
Huollot,varaosat?
Kokonaishinta/käyttötunti/vuosi??
Talvikelin toiminta?

----------


## marco1

Ei me löydetty sitä kanjonien esittelypaikkaa siellä ja oltiin ihan tyytyväisiä pelkästään polkuihin. Ihme keli kun oli ihan suihkumärkä hiestä kahden tunnin kohdalla.
Polut oli ihan napakat ainakin tuolla punaisella reitillä, muutamasta rakennetusta kohdasta vielä puuttui flow mutta se paranee varmasti kun ajojälkiä tulee enempi. Ikon ei ollut oikein hyvä takarenkula tuonne mutta sinänsä oli kuivaa ja kuskista kiinni

----------


## PaH

> ... Ihme keli kun oli ihan suihkumärkä hiestä kahden tunnin kohdalla...



Läntisemmässä suomessa samaa oli havaittavissa laajemminkin. Kolmesti piti stopata ihan vaan vääntämään paidasta vettä,
ajo oli kyllä aja-sarjaa - tais tulla joka sekmentille omat pohjat. 
Liekö koskaan olleet kabulin kalliosetit yhtä kuivia ku eilen. Hirvikyrpiäisten vainajasaldokin jäi muutamaan. Bliss.



Peränvenytystauolta

----------


## Bässi

Ventanassa onkin makoisat vaijerin kiinnitykset. Onko siinä kuin levee bb?
Mulle tuli samanmoiset ilman alinta paikkaa ja käytän juomapullon reikiä kanssa.

----------


## PaH

> Ventanassa onkin makoisat vaijerin kiinnitykset. Onko siinä kuin levee bb?
> Mulle tuli samanmoiset ilman alinta paikkaa ja käytän juomapullon reikiä kanssa.



Noissa ohjureissa on lovet neljälle piuhalle. Takana on chainstayssä jarrupuolella ohjurit rohlovin letkuille,
vaikken niitä pyytäny. Bb on 73mm.

----------


## Bässi

Aattelin että ois 83, kammista päätellen. Sellanen taitaa tulla kun joskus saan plussan rakennettua. Tuo mukavasti tilaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt pääsee vihdoin rakentelemaan Reppanaa

----------


## petjala

^Bängbängwhiskyjoe!!

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## marco1

T.U.L.O ollut jäähdytettävänä tähän asti? 

Kuivista ajokeleistä huolimatta mun pyörät kuulostaa niinkuin ajaisi suossa koko ajan. Buuuurp-kuuluu-joka-prkl-gummista  :Vihainen: 
Ehkä noita renkaita pitäis raskia heittää roskiinkin joskus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Reppanaa



Siisti ku sika pienenä, myös irl.

----------


## mutanaama

Juu, siitä tuli parempi kuin odotin. Ruosteen syövyttämiä kohtia ei ainakaan pikaisella vilkaisulla huomaa.

----------


## Bässi

Yllättävän musta, olisin kuvitellu että kuultoa olis jonki verran.
hieno kyllä, ootan että sen näkee livenä vkl. Äkkiä laskettuna sen pitäis kuitenki olla kasassa/ajossa jo nyt  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Hyllyssä kaksi paria vääriä keskiöitä... attana

----------


## petjala

Mun paksissa viel kolmas? Eli se viime viikonlopun väärä kampisarja

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## jurpo

> Hyllyssä kaksi paria vääriä keskiöitä... attana



Tommosta se asentaminen on  :Hymy: 
Nähdäänkö reepula jo Lojolla?
Kuvassa hieano *peukio*

----------


## mutanaama

Ei ehi nakertaa siitä valmista millään, kyllä muuten, mutta kun työtä yötä myöten.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kivat oli kiemurat Luukissa, sää oli mainio ja seura oli mitä oli. Kiitos asianosaiselle.

----------


## PaH

Juu kyllä toi kotiolot voitti. Tnx.
Seura jos ei muuta ollu, nii aineskin vajaakuntoinen. Välillä jopa kaipas paria vaihdetta.
Jotain on ny nuukselassa rikki, siellä missä on aina märkää oli nyt kuivaa ja ainakuivat mestat oli kosteita.

jälkikaneetti. vain 1 hirvikärpiäinen takatukassa, et silleinki väärin ajettu

----------


## mutanaama

Onko nyt niin, että reppanassa olis valmiit paikat 160mm levyille, ja jos isompaa kaipaa niin täytyy laittaa väljyytin väliin??

----------


## PaH

> Onko nyt niin, että reppanassa olis valmiit paikat 160mm levyille, ja jos isompaa kaipaa niin täytyy laittaa väljyytin väliin??



20mm PM adapterit kummaankin päähän jos 180levyjä käyttää. Mullon noita nippu.

----------


## mutanaama

Helistän iltapäivästä

----------


## kmw

Tämmösen laittoivat CCG-mulkerot mulle synttärilahjaksi. On ne hienoja kus'päitä.


Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jurpo

^Muotipyörässä muovijakkara, ei huåno.
*peukio*

Jasittaastäääääysiiii!!!!!!!!1!

----------


## Bässi

^^ Tuo on kyllä aivan ....aan Hieno!
onko tietoa mikä runko on?

----------


## zipo

Trek ja tota on ollu myös muistaakseni gatesilla.Malli: Sawer  eli vähän niiko Black Sheep.
Onnitelut oli Gunnarlasssa. :Hymy: .

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Onnea kmw:lle, lahja on komia!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko siinä mitään laitaa antaa lahjaksi noin vanhalle ukolle sinkula ja vain yhdellä jarrulla! Sehän rikkoo polvet ja ajaa vielä ojaan  :Vink:

----------


## ellmeri

Onnea täältäkin....Hiano tarra ja kaikkee.....vähän kade. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Onnittelut. Häkkyrähän on oikein tyylikäs kötöstys.

----------


## Marsusram

Onnea vaan! 
Josko tuo on fixi kun takajarru on jäänyt tarpeettomaksi. Voi yrittää moottoriradan ympäri takaperin.

----------


## PaH

Onnittelut merkkipäivästä 1vee kerhon apuvarajänekselta.
Ne CCG-mulkerot on *ittuillessaan laittanu keaksin kumin taakke.

----------


## stenu

Onnittelut kmw:n uutukaisesta täältäkin ja täälläkin, vaikka en 50/60-kerhoon vielä ihan pääsekään, joten pahoittelut häirinnästä, poistun välittömästi toisiin topicceihin..  :Vink: 

Ps. Onhan PaH saanut prillinsä? Tajusin just, että en ole ainakaan ollut paikalla niitä noutaessasi..

----------


## PaH

> Ps. Onhan PaH saanut prillinsä? Tajusin just, että en ole ainakaan ollut paikalla niitä noutaessasi..



Ei oo PaH ollunna brillin ostossa. Joku muu lie esiintynyt minuna tai muu sekoonnus.

----------


## stenu

Kah juu, dementia tai huono muisti muuten vaan.. Menee nimimerkit sekaisin.

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt on Reppana säätöjä vailla kasassa. Jos sitä sitten kuitenkin ehtis huomenna metsään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oot kummiskin unohtanut jotain.

----------


## petjala

^^anappeR, rollin' dynamite

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## HC Andersen

Saiskohan siihen teetettyä Mansessa kultaiset Reppana anappeR tarrat?

----------


## PaH

Orikinaalit riip-tarrat sisältävät syvämietteistä viisautta ja takaavat flown.

----------


## petjala

^ :-P 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## mutanaama

Liika pitkä nimi kääntyäkseen. Ja mitä sitä runkoa täyteen kirjottelee, keskiössä on jo sarjanumero, riittää mulle.

----------


## mutanaama

Siinä se Reppana nyt on.

----------


## petjala

^ Tyrnä aparaatti. Haist' huilu ;-) 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## jurpo

Räikeän musta on aina hyvä valinta  :Hymy: 

*peukutusta*

----------


## Bässi

Hienoja pyöriä senkus putkahtelee. Upeet
paljastus samalla että Reeppi käyttää rst-lankoja hitsatessa

----------


## colli

On se hiano, haitko Barbegazin jostain vai siirsitkö vanhasta?

----------


## mutanaama

Kaikki muu on kierrätysosaa, paitsi takavaihtaja, jarrut, ketjut ja spedut.

----------


## marco1

Laittaa siihen nimeksi situM niin tulee alkuperäistä henkeä ja hyvä merkki höllätä ajovauhtia siinä vaiheessa kun tuo kääntyy silmissä oikein päin.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei huono idea, mutta pitäydyn alkuperäisessä, rakkaudesta olueeseen.

----------


## kmw

Oooh, silkkaa pornoo. Mikäs on ajoviilinki vs. Salsa?

----------


## PaH

> Siinä se Reppana nyt on.



Ei paskempi. Itteasiassa ihan pähee. P*nisin. 
Senttiä lyhyempi stemmi, penkkiä 14mm taakkepäin, taka-akselia 9mm eteenpäin ja 200h ajoa...
Sit ootkin valmis heittämään tohon puol astetta loiventavan hedsetin ynnä nakkaamaan ylimääräiset vaihteet hyllylle ja kinkuloimaan ton.

----------


## mutanaama

> Oooh, silkkaa pornoo. Mikäs on ajoviilinki vs. Salsa?



Hämmentävä outo ja siltä väliltä. Tarvii säätöä, lujasti säätöä

----------


## zipo

Mä voi säätää jos aika ei riitä,sellanen viikon setti aluksi ja jos ei tokene niin toinen samanlainen jatkoksi.
Donat paukkuu 3:a palelee.

----------


## marco1

Kävin tosiaan ajamassa Zipley 9.8:ia ja sitä ennen 429 Trailia ja en viisastunut yhtään vaikka pyörät olikin mainioita. Valitettavasti oma pyöräkin tuntuu nyt kovasti vajavaiselta mutta en yhtään tiiä mitä tässä nyt olisi vailla. Ajoa kai, nykyisellä siihen asti että hajoaa.

----------


## zipo

Joo varsin tuttu tunne,jotkut fillarit natsaa heti ja melkein kaikkeen ajoon mutta sitten on niitä joilla saa opetella melkein kaiken uusiksi.
9.8 yhä kesyttämättä vaikka 32 eturatas pelitti OK.mutta se bash ja ovaali listalla.Paitsi että ovaalin ominaisuuksita voisi tinkiä,kuluu liian nopiaan käyttöpyörässä.
Teräs 32 nw  tilalle.
Btw,Just tänään pyöritin parkkiksella entistä omaa Niner EMD:tä,ei mitenkään outdated.Värikin on ikitredikäs matta musta. :Hymy: .
Joo 9.8:n hinta on ????€.Tietyillä väännöillä. :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Reppana on ihan mutiksen näköinen laitos

----------


## petjala

Synkkä ja jäykkä?

Näh. Tyylikäs laite. Rupee harmittaa noi omat joulukuusenkoristeet :-D 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## mutanaama

> Ei paskempi. Itteasiassa ihan pähee. P*nisin. 
> Senttiä lyhyempi stemmi, penkkiä 14mm taakkepäin, taka-akselia 9mm eteenpäin ja 200h ajoa...
> Sit ootkin valmis heittämään tohon puol astetta loiventavan hedsetin ynnä nakkaamaan ylimääräiset vaihteet hyllylle ja kinkuloimaan ton.



Stemmin jätin entiselleen, satula laski pari senttiä ja taka-akseli siirtyi 11mm. Ajoa pari kilsaa maastossa jonka jälkeen stongaa snadisti ylöspäin ja lisää ajoa.
Siinä ne säädöt taisi sitten olla, ja nyt toi on niin hyvä kun mä ymmärrän että pyörä voi olla.

----------


## kmw

Kyselläämpäs täältä ennen ku kaupoille lähden. Soijjeriin 29" gumeksia, vähintään 2.2 leveä ja miel. järeämmällä kuviolla. Jos kelpaa hyvin vähän ajetut 2.35 Big Apple sliksit niin vaihdetaan. Kellään joutilaana moisia? Vyöhyke, PaH-market .... ? 

Takajarru ja vapari asentuivat äskön ku phixykiekosta sain pinnan katkaistua, ..ttu. Doh, nyt on relampaa jyrkemmissä alamäkitöppyröissä. Kaikkinensa ihavitu hyvä pöörä. Oompas onnellinen  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

pah-marketissa ei oo 29" kiekkokokoon muuta kun huonoja muistoja

----------


## Kuntoilija

Pähkäilin eilen muovi, rosteri ja titaani materiaalien valillä ja päädyn titaaniin. Seuraavalla setälenkillä voi jopa olla jo käytössä ja näkeepä ainakin kahvilan pullalistan. :Vink:

----------


## kmw

^ Black Sheep vai Moots?

----------


## jurpo

> Kyselläämpäs täältä ennen ku kaupoille lähden...



Vyöhykkeellä on jouten 3,0" x 29 DirtWizard (vähän ajettu, ei edes kuraa) ja 29x2,1 Comet HardPack ajamaton ja asentamaton, mielenhäiriössä hankittu. Vähän samanlainen kuin SB8 mutta isommilla reunappuloilla.
Sit on yksi vähän käytetty 29 x 2,4 R-dent irrallaan mut sen meinaan vielä (ehkäillen) laittaa ajoon talven lentokeleille. 

t:
Ha Tsiu

----------


## zipo

> Pähkäilin eilen muovi, rosteri ja titaani materiaalien valillä ja päädyn titaaniin. Seuraavalla setälenkillä voi jopa olla jo käytössä ja näkeepä ainakin kahvilan pullalistan.



Ohoh.Rymppispullat?
Ei löytynyt parempaa joten tunetin tän kesällä ostetun pappamoodiin.Rokulipäivä mennytkin koeajon  merkeissä.

----------


## marco1

Joutunee hommaamaan tuommoisen hassun jättipakan kun etuvaihtajan käyttö ei oikein onnistu (melko jännä käyttää vipua oikealla kädellä) mutta muuten unspec my heart.

----------


## mutanaama

Nyt menee jo kryptiseksi

----------


## marco1

No kai se alkaa kryptaamaan ihan SHAsti jos joku haittaa ajamista.

----------


## marco1

Mutta pari tuntia yksin rävelraindinkia retropyörällä hämärässä oli kyllä herkkua. Nam.

----------


## PaH

> ....
> 9.8 yhä kesyttämättä vaikka 32 eturatas pelitti OK.mutta se bash ja ovaali listalla.Paitsi että ovaalin ominaisuuksita voisi tinkiä,kuluu liian nopiaan käyttöpyörässä.
> Teräs 32 nw  tilalle...



Volftuutilta vois löytyä ratkaisu tohon. RF:n kintsikampiin yhdistelmä camo-spaideri + teräsratas voipi olla soiva juttu. 
Noita camo-spaidereita saa (kai) kolmella eri offsetilla miinus8,miinus5 ja plus2, joten myös 30Tmax mitoitettuihin runkoloihin sais
isompaa ratasta. Näyttää kuvista katsottuna semmoselta toi spaideri et istunee myös flipattuna.
Pyöriäistä teräsratasta saa jo ja ovulaatiot kuulemma within next month or so.
Bäshinkin noihin saanee kun lexania luovasti muovailee ja porailee.

----------


## PaH

Nuukselassa suhteellisen kuivaa ja hirvikyrpiäismäärä maltillinen. Joten huomenna esim 10oo startilla
läntistä puolta 4-5h, vaiks kattilasta? 

Kysely auki tälläerää vaan iltakasiin saakka.

----------


## jurpo

Êi pysty kykenemään ku samaan aikaan pitäis olla hakuhaukkuja treenaamassa metsässä siellä nuuskelassa päin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mulla on tekosyynä toinen lenkki, muuten kyllä.

----------


## PaH

> Kysely auki tälläerää vaan iltakasiin saakka.



Meni kiinni jo nyt. 
Jos joku hinguu matkaan niin smssää aamulla.

----------


## marco1

Aikainen aamulenkki tänään jo katosi takakiekon paineiden kanssa, lähilenkkeilyllä testattava tuunauksen luotettavuus ensin.

----------


## PaH

^ burbbaavaan kumiin auttaa procore. Auttaa se toki muuhunkin. Suosittelen. 





> Jos joku hinguu matkaan niin ...



Vähemmän ajeltuja seutuja varhaisella startilla. Paljon löyty polkusia jotka ei sit vieneet minnekään, mut löyty jokunen uusi pätkäkin
jatkokäyttöön. Päivän hirvikärpäs-saldo tasan yks. Jalat sai ajettua juurikin loppuun.

Ton plutakon jos joku kuvasta tunnistaa tai arvaa, niin tarjoan ölpän. Kuvaaja on plutakon pohjoisrannalla.

----------


## marco1

Jotain pitää kokeilla kohta, jos vaikka uusia renkaita. Nämä nykyiset on burppineet jo useammilla vanteilla.
Onneksi laji on pyöräily - esmes uinnissa tämän päivän ajoa vastaavalla vauhdilla ei pysyisi edes pinnalla.

----------


## mutanaama

Onko kuvan ulkopuolella oikealla laavu?

----------


## ellmeri

Olisko kämmenlampi...?

----------


## petjala

Syteen tai saveen, mutta vastaan Pikku-Parikas.

Jos vastaukseni on väärin ja jään palkinnotta, esitän satulasta kyssärin. Great balls of fire, koska lieskat lyö nokasta?

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## Kapu

Öööhh. Onkos tuossa kallion ja rannan välissä polku? Vesistö on isompi kuin Kämmenlampi, eikä kuvassa vastarannalla näy kallioita. Itäpuolelta sopivimpana mieleen tulee Orajärven koilliskulma, mutta siinä kalliot ovat paljaammat. Tai eiliseen viitaten millainen mahtaa olla Hauklammen pohjoisranta? Lisäksi ilmoitettujen speksien mukaan ajot oli lännessä... joten veikkaan Saarilampi 😉

----------


## Marsusram

Valkialampi tuli rannasta mieleen, mutta ei sovi muodoltaan, eikä suunaltaan.
Ruuhijärvi- Kolmperä suuntaa veikkaan kuitenkin maisemasta, Orajärvi olisi oma arvaus.
- kumpikin Hauklampi on aika jyrkkiä rannoiltaan

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onko kuvan ulkopuolella oikealla laavu?



Varmaan jossainpäin maailmaa.

----------


## PaH

Oho. Liekö palkinto innostanut näin aktiiviseen arvailuun?
Kämmenlampee, Pikku-Parikasta, Saarilampee, Orajärvee veikattu. 
Mut toi plutakko on Syvä-Antias. 

Speksit lännestä saatto hämätä, Kattilasta läksin mut sen lännenpä en käyny - pörräsin akselilla kattila-salmijärven eteläpää-suolikas-
ruuhijärvi, ~ 40km josta neljännes mulle uusia polkuja.

----------


## Kapu

Mä oon joskus ajat sitten ajellut Pyysjärveltä Kattilaan ja takas. Mettäautotietä suurin osa, mutta tuli siinä Iso-Antias kierrettyy. Jäi mieleen, että muutama polunpää näkyi tielle. Tarttee varmaan ruveta ajeleen tuolla, kun ei enää eksy poluilta kaakkoisessa kulmassa.

----------


## Marsusram

^^Tuossa Syvä-Antiaksen itärannan kaltsin liepeillä pysähdyin kerran poimimaan suppilovahveroita. Mukavia seutuja nuo Suolikkaan ja Saarijärven takana olevat maastot.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuulin huhua että huomenna ois jotain Nuukselointia.

----------


## jurpo

Ne on niitä klaukkalalaisten juttuja.....
Otanko kyytiin?

----------


## HC Andersen

Eiku tää oli yks Syväojalainen joka raportoi yhden Paloheinäläisen puheita, odottelen jos sieltä varmistuu jotain. Kuullostellaan tässä iltasella.

----------


## PaH

Ku ei pystykyenny ajaan, nii vaihteistin mielenhäiriössä volframin - ihampaska.

Mut huomenna on nuukselapäivä. Starttiruutu logistisesti heleppo velskolan parkkis ja iloa irtoo 10oo -
Tarkoite ajella leveitä, kivettömiä ja juurettomia alamäkiä (toki loivia) raaaauhallista vauhtia jokusen kymmenen minuuttia.
Tai jotain sinnepäin. Osallistujat kuitakkoon ennen aamuseiskaa, ellei ketään niin meen keskenäni aikaisemmin.
Haltijaan muumi-limpparille aineskin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Hep, mukana.

----------


## marco1

Boikotoin. Tajuntaa laajentavat mömmöt kiinnostaa enempi nykyisin.
(Selkä lasahti keskiviikkona, kestää about viikon saada ajokuntoon)

Nyt onkin hyvä mahdollisuus toimiiko tuo 11-takavaihtaja, 10-läskipakka (11-42), 10-ketju ja 10-vaihdevipu niinqu pitäisi.

----------


## mutanaama

Mukana jos herään

----------


## Marsusram

Keula tuli hankittua tarjouksesta ja nyt tuo runko, haalin vielä kaapeista vanhoja ja hankin uusia osia ja testaan onko tuosta hirvityksestä mihinkään.
27.5"  runko Kinesis Maxlight Phase, 29" haarukka Bontrager Bowie Pro, boost takanapa, 15x100 etunapa, BB92 keskiö,.. 
Pitäisi plussagummit sopia.


Huomenissa menee taas lenkkeily myöhemmälle startille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Marsusramilla jännän näköinen rojekti

----------


## PaH

> Ku ei pystykyenny ajaan, nii vaihteistin mielenhäiriössä volframin - ihampaska.
> 
> Mut huomenna on nuukselapäivä. Starttiruutu logistisesti heleppo velskolan parkkis ja iloa irtoo 10oo -
> Tarkoite ajella leveitä, kivettömiä ja juurettomia alamäkiä (toki loivia) raaaauhallista vauhtia jokusen kymmenen minuuttia.
> Tai jotain sinnepäin. Osallistujat kuitakkoon ennen aamuseiskaa, ellei ketään niin meen keskenäni aikaisemmin.
> Haltijaan muumi-limpparille aineskin.



Tnx osalliskoille. Sorry niistä parista kivestä & juuresta & ihampienesta vastamäestä, ei ollu tarkoitus...

Koska tänään oli nuukselapäivä, niin huomenna on kans. Samat speksit ko tälle päivälle, mut lähtöruutu vaihtuu
kattilaan. Kun hinkuu mukaan, sanoo hjep. Ennen aamuseiskaa, muuten meen jne...

----------


## HC Andersen

Sanoo hjep.

 Mä pistin Pahikselle ja Mutikselle kettinkejä tilaukseen, lisäksi mutikselle ne tupit.

----------


## PaH

^ kuitti

startti siis 10oo, reitistä ei lähtöhetkellä juurikaan havaintoa mut päädymme jossain vaiheessa hotelli nuuksion terassille muumilimpparille
ja aika suurella todennäköisyydellä ennen hämärän tuloa löydämme takas parkkikselle.

----------


## jurpo

Nyt meneee arvonnan puolelle.
Ehkä tuo aamukuuden jälkeen selvennee...
Hakukoiraamista, tottisrekkuilulua vai jtn muuuta...?

----------


## Marsusram

Tänään oli Nuuksionpään Haukkalammella autoja pilvin pimein, parkkikset täynnä ja tien varttakin pitkälle. Mikähän oli immeiset saanut sinne pakkaantumaan kun Pirttimäki ja Oittaa oli ihan normaali hiljaista. Solvallassa oli joku luontopolkuopastus, muttei niin ruuhkaa sielläkään.

----------


## jurpo

Juttelin ihan viehättävän tytsytttären kanssa tänään Haltilassa ja siellä on joka kuun eka lauvantaina muksutapahtuma. Sen taatta oli parkkipaikka ja ravinteli pullollaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Meiltä loppui tänään Nuukselassa ylämäet kesken joten piti jättää homma torsoksi. Keli oli aivan upea, tyyni sekä lähtöön asti hieman vilakka, lähdettiin liikkeelle sen verran haipakkaan että viileys jäi kun tikku paskaan parkkikselle. Jalat tuli ajettua 3/4 ontoiksi. Tänks vedosta ja uusista poluista.

----------


## PaH

> Meiltä loppui tänään Nuukselassa ylämäet kesken joten piti jättää homma torsoksi. Keli oli aivan upea, tyyni sekä lähtöön asti hieman vilakka, lähdettiin liikkeelle sen verran haipakkaan että viileys jäi kun tikku paskaan parkkikselle. Jalat tuli ajettua 3/4 ontoiksi. Tänks vedosta ja uusista poluista.



Juu en uskaltanu ottaa riskiä et jalat olis ajettu koko-ontoiks, olis menny pieneläinrääkkäyksen puolelle. 

Huisa keli, parkkiksella lähdössä auton mittari näytti +1C. Tnx.

edt: kuka tunnistaa lammet ?
1)



2)

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä näin ne molemmat  

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PaH

^ ihan väreissä ???

paitovei - tuli muutes kohtuu monta vesialuetta sivuttua tänään

----------


## JackOja

> edt: kuka tunnistaa lammet ?
> 1)
> 2)



Paljastakaapa jo.

----------


## Marsusram

1) ?
2) Iso-Majaslampi ?

----------


## JackOja

2) Eikö noi kalliot ole liian loivia ollakseen Iso-Majaslammen eteläreunaa ja jyrkkiä ollakseen pohjoisreunaa? Tai sit on puoliovelasti rajattu.

 Valkealampi?

----------


## PaH

1) Kaislampi, perskartan ässän kohdalta
2) Pitkä Saarijärvi, pohjoisin reuna

----------


## marco1

> Nyt onkin hyvä mahdollisuus toimiiko tuo 11-takavaihtaja, 10-läskipakka (11-42), 10-ketju ja 10-vaihdevipu niinqu pitäisi.



Ei toimi vaikka inttenetsissä luvattiin, keskellä pakkaa aivan liian epämääräinen toiminta. Olisko vipu jo kulunut tai korvake vääntynyt mutta koitetaan seuraavaksi 10 -vaihtajalla kunhan saan sen Wolftoothin välikalikan ostettua.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko lauantai aamulle n. Klo 10 tarjolla ajoseuraa?

----------


## jurpo

Jos ei mtn AJA typpistä ole tarjolla niin vastaan kyllä.

nimim.
jalat ihampaskanalauvantaistaedelleen

----------


## marco1

Joo, minulla on auton katsastus tuohon aikaan. Jännä nähdä onko vastassa suikkalakki vaiko asiakasmyönteinen palveluhenkilö.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei mitään AJA-henkistä, vois pitkästä aikaan ajaa keskuspuistossa ja ehkä käydä taivaskalliolla tjsp. Lähtö Munqqikselta @10.30

----------


## jurpo

Åujee.
Munkikaffit ennen vai jälkeen lenkin?  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Målempi parempi :Hymy:

----------


## jurpo

Huvin kerkiää siis molemmat. Ja auringonnousuun rekkufillarointi pohjille.
Iltakuudeksi koirakouluhalliin...

----------


## Massimo Denaro

Täältä tulee yks paluumuuttaja koestamaan miten työmatkapyöräilyn heikentämä ukko kestää. Eikä vanhasta kanjonistakaan tiiä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänks retkueelle, oli hyvä lenkki vaikka kahvipaussin jälkeen iskeny hedari pakotti jättämään lenkin kesken kehä I jälkeen ja jatkamaan ulkoilureittejä pitkin himaan.

----------


## Massimo Denaro

Kiitos porukalle leppoisasta menosta ja riittävistä tauoista. Kuski kesti just,mut keulan stefat antautu näköään lopullisesti.

----------


## jurpo

Siis aitoa setämeininkiä - retkueen koko vaihtelee lenkin aikana  :Hymy: 
Meni vähän säätämisen puolelle sen irtautumiseni jälkeen: Ensin katosi takajarrun pito ja sit takanakkero alkoi uhkaavasti vajua ja nuljuta vaan punppaamati pääsin kotosalle. Vaihdoin paksua jukurttia muistuttaneen litkun tuttuun ja turvalliseen ilmapalloeläimeen eli ykskolmeäffään (con talkki) koska toi Neiti ei näköjään halua olla sisäkumitta.

----------


## zipo

Hieno keli ,hyvät polut.Kiva tesmailla uudesti vireeseen saatua fillaria.Thnx
Käsittämätöntä kuinka ns. pienillä muutoksilla  oma pyörä muuttuu talutettavasta ajettavaksi.
Pohjevaiva rajoitaa ajamisen määrää mutta sinun kaupat 9.8 tehty,eli not 4 sale.
Tai no maksoihan ne sen reilut 300€.Stonga sentäs on ostettu jo vuosia sitten.

----------


## Jii8

Vauhdikasta menoa, ehdittiin sentään munkille pysähtyä.

100% väärin ajettu:

----------


## zipo

Tarttis tulla keskuspuistoon useamminkin,kivoja spotteja ilmestynyt pääväylien viereen.
Miten Hodagi näyttää tossa kuvassa paksummalta kuin Barbegazi etusena?

----------


## Kemizti

Oisko optikal pilluusiön bikoos of kuvakulma und etäisyys.. Hyvin osunu ruutu 👍

----------


## petjala

Mojova kuva kyllä. 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## HC Andersen

Z:lla oli hyvä flou, ittellä oli flou hukassa koska 30T ovaali ei oikein sovi mun jaloille, jää moni mesta torsoksi sillä. Tulisemmonen säikky olo sillä.

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Kiitokset koko köörille päivän kurvailuista. Hyvin tuli taas uusiakin pätkiä tutuksi. Setä Z liekehti kyllä tehokkaasti. Mainio kuva tuli :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

@HC.32 soihkio kyl sä sen tiedät mutta mikä juttu tossa vihreässä 30 oikein on?
Tuollainen Pappakruisailu sujuu fabuvälläreillä nohevammin kuin jollain newschool limpuilla (max 30 piikiä)ainakin meikän kadenseilla.
Pikkasen kuumottaisi uusi takanapa teknisten spottejen varalle,more confidence boost.
ÖÖö liekeissä?Eiku mulla on vaan niin hyvä fillari ettei sitä tartte kuin käännellä mutkissa ja keventää vasta- ja myötäpateissa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Emmä tiiä... Se kolmekymmpinen on vähän kuin varresta löysä mulkku, varovasti kun tuuppaa niin se toimii mutta rankemmassa menossa se ei toimi.

----------


## Tank Driver

Myy se mulkkus mulle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä annan sille uuden mahiksen talvella jos on palio lunta.

----------


## jurpo

Palionkos tanssitaan sitä valkoista töhnää?

----------


## marco1

Kivaa oli vaikka Pirkkolassa piti karata. Toisaalta lottovoiton tuntua kun päivänä jolloin ei pitänyt edes ehtiä ajamaan saa pari tuntia ajettua.

----------


## apa

Hieno Foto ! Mikäs ku"u"mma paikka tämä on? ei kai vaan olla jossain HKPssa





> Vauhdikasta menoa, ehdittiin sentään munkille pysähtyä.
> 
> 100% väärin ajettu:

----------


## Kapu

@jurpo: siä jalat paskoneella lenkil taidettii hämmästel tämmösii itiöemii, joil männynsuomu o rakas

----------


## jurpo

Saattasis ollannii tuo suomuurakas. Häätyy ens kerralla ravistella valkoisen paperin yllä ja kahtoa mitä väriä ropisee  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

> Hieno Foto ! Mikäs ku"u"mma paikka tämä on? ei kai vaan olla jossain HKPssa



Kyllä,taisi olla aikas lähellä Aidaa.Koillispuolella about 1km tms.Mä en ainakaan ollut käynyt ko.spotilla.Klubilaiset tuntee hyvin paikan.
btw.Ihku uusi  YT Capra bongattiin samoilla hoodeilla.

----------


## PaH

Hyvä droppaus zipolta. Toi spotti tunnetaan myös nimellä rimbreaker. 
Jos pari hassua uutta haluat testata niin voin opastaa paikoille.  

Asiaan.
Sunstai on aja-päivä eli ei kutsuja, mut larstaina semmonen semiepic-sessio nuukselaa olis tarjolla. 
Entisin speksein. Startti öbaut kympiltä paikasta X. Jos joku innostuu, niin huomenehtoo kasi on dedlain -
sit koordinaatit Xään

----------


## PaH

> Asiaan.
> Sunstai on aja-päivä eli ei kutsuja, mut larstaina semmonen semiepic-sessio nuukselaa olis tarjolla. 
> Entisin speksein. Startti öbaut kympiltä paikasta X. Jos joku innostuu, niin huomenehtoo kasi on dedlain -
> sit koordinaatit Xään



Mun ajassa kello on jo kasi. Kiitos & anteeks.

----------


## mutanaama

Juuei oo huomenna ajoa, kuin ehkä illasta

----------


## jurpo

Tänä ehtoona on haukkutreeniaika hallissa @1800, ei siis ryhmäajoa silloinkaan. Ehkä jtn varovaista lähihissuttelua haukkuvahtivuoron tauoilla päiväseltään, haravoinnin lomassa. Tai sit ei, saas nahränny.

----------


## PaH

Oli huba 18 vesialueen kierros n:ssa. Tihkutti koko ajan, muttei ollu mätömärkää. 
Kivekset & juurekset sillai salapliukkaita, ettei päässy tylsistymään.
Taas saa tunnistaa lammikoita - eka:


toka:



kolmas:



ja yks viel:

----------


## JackOja

Kolmonen vois olla Häränsilmä. Just menin siitä ohi hetki sitten sieniretkellä 

Olin melko varma, että törmäisin retkellä teikämandoliiniin, mut ei sit kuitenkaan.

----------


## PaH

^ nope, eihän häränsilmä näytä yhtään tolta

----------


## Marsusram

veikataan: Pöksynhaara, Pikku Orajärvi, Kakarlampi ja Suolikas

----------


## kmw

Veikkauksia:
Kakkonen Kämmenlampi
Nelonen Saaren Musta

----------


## PaH

Marsupilamilta kaks viimeistä näöllisesti hyviä veikkauksia, mut silti zero poeng. Kuten muillekin. Ja kun koetin valkata helppoja.
Lääkkeeksitietämättömyyteenenempituntejasatul  assanoillakulmilla. 
Petjala tunnistais tokan paikan, muttei löydä sitä kartalta. 
Oikeat vastaukset sit joskus.

----------


## JackOja

> ^ nope, eihän häränsilmä näytä yhtään tolta



Näyttääksesit... Lintulammelta?

----------


## PaH

^ lintulammen ympärillä on sankkaa vanhaa mettää eli eio.
Tarkkasilmäinen lukija noteeraisi (muuten p*skassa) kuvassa mustuneet puunkyljet ...

----------


## PaH

Appropå - onks kenkään suunnittelemassa osallistuvansa ens larstaina 22.10. kabulin kalliobaana-ajoihin?

Ittellä vaffassa harkinnassa kyl.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ehdottomasti ehkä, selviää viikolla

----------


## zipo

Spexeeded

----------


## zipo

Motos Gratos

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

^ oikheen hjuva maku jäi ekasta kokeilusta. Tolla kombolla täytyy ohjaamoa saada naksun tai kaks alemmas muuten yllättävän toimiva. Eipä ainakaan lieventänyt halua plussa aiheen tarkempaan tutkailuun.

----------


## VSS



----------


## Kärrä

> Motos Gratos



^Sorry, kun kirjoittelen tähän topicciin, mutta vaikka olisi kuinka hyvä ajaa, niin silmät vuotaa verta  :Vink:

----------


## zipo

Niin joo olisihan tuohon kokeiluun voinut laittaa samaa paria oleva takakiekko edes kuvauksen ajaksi.
Älä ole kuitenkaan huolissasi sillä meidän porukkalenkeillä on ensiapuvälineitä  sen verran mukana niin ettei tartte  ylä-ja alatöppyröissä tunkata ajokavereiden rumien fillareiden aiheuttaman näkökyvyn heikkenemisen vuoksi. :Vink: 
Ei vaan jaksettu kehitellä shimano sopivaa vaparia/adaptereita tai toisena vaihtoehtona muuttaa vaihteisto/voimansiirto kaikkinensa 11 speediksi kun piti kattoa ekana voiko Maniska olla  edes mahdollista sovittaa ko.runkoon.
Auts : puuttuuhan tuosta sellanen miehekäs 28 piikinen eturatas ja hissitolppa.Ei varmaan uskalla tai yrittää ajaa  niin "pahoista" paikoista kuin ne äijät joilla on moiset palikat kiinni omissa fillareissa.

Köh köh taidan ottaa lisää Finrexiniä ja yskänlääkettä jotta tää flunssa helpottaisi vähän ja saisi unen päästä uudelleen kiinni.

----------


## Polkukonkelisti

Eihän toi tosiaan varsinaisesti näköelimiä hyväile  :Leveä hymy:  Testailun tarkotuksena loppupeleissä hahmotella olisko 29+ molempiin päihin se juttu. Toki jos joku läskimpi kiekko/rengas -setti takana toimis omaan ajoon paremmin ni valinta olis helppo. Ei siinä paljon toi esteettinen puoli painais  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Appropå - onks kenkään suunnittelemassa osallistuvansa ens larstaina 22.10. kabulin kalliobaana-ajoihin?
> 
> Ittellä vaffassa harkinnassa kyl.



Perskele, monta vuotta kiinnostanut mutta oon lupautunut jo toisaalle ens viikonloppuna. Toisaalta lentsua pukkaa vahvasti joten ehkä se on "toisaalle" ihan oikein.

----------


## ellmeri

Zipon motos Gratosta silmäilin kuvasta, niin tämmöselle papalle soivalta näyttää ja rock,rock.....antaa soittaa.

----------


## zipo

Ei ole kuin keula,kiekko ja etujarru meikän. Kuhan viritellään  PolkuK:n fillaria ajankuluksi koska meitsin rekit ovat bygatty ns.valmiiksi.paitsi 1 kpl takanapa.
Loppusäätö on sellasta sadepäivä harrastamista tai grammarunkkausta.

----------


## PaH

> Oikeat vastaukset sit joskus.



Eli ylhäältä alkaen Iso Holma - Ahvenisto - Tynnyrilampi - Sarvilampi 
Jätän ne loput 14 laittamatta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Viikonloppuna iltaajoa anyone?

----------


## jurpo

Menee vaikeaksi - perjantaiehtoona tottiskenttä 19-21 ja lauvantaina hallivuoro 18-19, mulla ainoa avain PK-seudulla. Sunnuntaina aamusta hakumettään..

----------


## mutanaama

Larstai-ilta sopii mulle, vaikka kolmesta alkaen.

----------


## Marika

Missäs meinaatte ajella? Klubin lähtikset ei nyt innosta, joten voisin tulla mukaan, jos ajelette lähettyvillä ja valoisan aikaan.

----------


## PaH

^ larstaina kabulin kalliobaanoilla, mut sunstaina suuntana nuuksela - ei oo sillai lähettyvillä mut yks sopii kyytiin fillareineen jos ~kynpin lähtöaika ei 
aiheuta näppylöitä

----------


## HC Andersen

Lauantain ajot oli klåkkan 18, paikkaa ei viälä päätetty, mutta veikkaan että ajetaan metsässä. Muutoin olen rakentamassa vaimolle perintöä.

----------


## mutanaama

Mutta kai meiltä nyt löytyy valoa lainaksi, jos ei omaa ole.

----------


## Marika

Jos mua tarkoitatte, niin mulla ihan omat valot (2 kpl), mut se touhu saa oottaa marraskuuta ihan periaatteessa :Hymy:  Ja flunssa iski jälleen viikon tauon jälkeen..Kivaa pimeilyä teille! Hei, järkätään spektaakkelinomaiset Global fat bike-day ajot, ja jokin hyvä kahvila matkan varrelle/lähtikselle myös meidän seudulle?!

----------


## mutanaama

Lähtöpaikalle ehdotuksia. Viimeksi kun jotain järjestettiin, lähdettiin maunulan majalta. Porukkaa oli noin 40kpl, ja tehtiin muistaakseni vain kaksi ryhmää. 
Eli nyt jos pidetään ryhmäkoot vaikka noin kymmenessä, niin jonot ei kasva älyttömiksi. Yksi idea olis käydä pehtoorissa, löytyis helppo polku aloittelijoille.


Nopeusryhmät                                             Vetäjä

Perhe, lapset ja aloittelijat                           ???
Helppo                                                        ???
Maasto reipas reduvauhti                             Mutis
Maasto nopea                                              ???
Maasto Möhköfantti          KMW

----------


## Marika

Jos nyt ihan tuotteita aattelen, niin olisin Maunulan kannalla :Hymy:  Pitkäkoski ehkä liian pieni, ja Pehtoorissa taas joskus ylihidas toiminta ja siellä voi olla tunkua? Mutta mulle käy kaikki, kunhan pääsee sisälle lämmittelemään! Mä voin vetää yhden ryhmän, mut toi reipas reduvauhti kuulostais kivoimmalta..

----------


## kmw

[QUOTE=mutanaama;2596699....


Nopeusryhmät                                             Vetäjä

Perhe, lapset ja aloittelijat                           ???
Helppo                                                        ???
Maasto reipas reduvauhti                             Mutis
Maasto nopea                                              ???[/QUOTE]
Maasto möhköfantti kmw

----------


## PaH

> ...mut sunstaina suuntana nuuksela - ei oo sillai lähettyvillä mut yks sopii kyytiin fillareineen jos ~kynpin lähtöaika ei 
> aiheuta näppylöitä



expired. aikataulullisista syistä lähtö ajoittuu päivänkoitteeseen joten meen keskenäni.

btw - GFBD ajoihin voin kantaa korren kekoon ja vetää yhden päivänvalon mittaisen teknisen nopean maastoplus session nuukselassa,
startti esmes lookista. disklaimer - jos maassa on >10cm lunta /räntäloskaa niin siirrän ajelut intternettiin tms

----------


## elasto

Minkälainen vauhti toi möhköfantti on? Ja kuinka nopee on nopee? sairaan nopee vai täysii?

----------


## mutanaama

Möhköfantteilu on ilmeisesti mukavaa reduvauhtia, nopea on nopea, vetäjästä kiinni.

----------


## kmw

Fanttijuna etenee herrasmiesmäisen ylvään arvokkaasti, so. vauhti on vaappuvan hidas. Koitan tsempata ja saada aikaiseksi monivaihteistamisen niin helpompi kinppailla. On gyl paha rasti.

----------


## mutanaama

> Lauantain ajot oli klåkkan 18, paikkaa ei viälä päätetty, mutta veikkaan että ajetaan metsässä. Muutoin olen rakentamassa vaimolle perintöä.



Ajoa ja ajoa, mutta tuli siitä kuitenkin joku 20km ja osa ihan oikeasti maastoa  :Hymy: . Oluttakin oli

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko huomenna jotain nuukselaa tarjolla?

----------


## zipo

2 viikkoa ajamatta,Nyt stonga,stemmi Stachesta ja ryteikköön.

----------


## marco1

En päässyt tänäänkään ajamaan mutta yksi vähän vähemmän nähty muovipyörä (29" Atlas) tuli kasattu kaverille. Melko pitkän ajan sai tuhrattua asennukseen mutta oli sen verran monta osaa jota en ollut ikinä ennen nähnyt että piti tuumailla hetki. Hopen BB92 keskiö on aika jännä ja Thomsonin tolppa liipaisinta lukuunottamatta oikein vakuuttava.

----------


## HC Andersen

Flunssaa pukkaa, saatana  :Irvistys:

----------


## zipo

Kestää 2 viikkoa,eikä  parane 11 pv.ssä ilman lääkekuuria.
Sopisko mulle sellanen about 9 kg kuitu xc 29 etujouskari?Jos ei niin miksi?

----------


## HC Andersen

Sulle sopii mikä vaan.

----------


## PaH

> Flunssaa pukkaa, saatana







> Kestää 2 viikkoa,eikä  parane 11 pv.ssä ilman lääkekuuria.
> Sopisko mulle sellanen about 9 kg kuitu xc 29 etujouskari?Jos ei niin miksi?



Tosta näkyy olevan sellainen äkkipikaisempi variantti kans. Testasin semmosen vkl aikana. En kumminkaan suosittele tuotakaan.

Zipolla ei oo vielä menny ohi vai onko tuo 9kg harkinta jälkitautia?

@marco - thomsonin dropperi on hjuva, vanhempi covertti täyttää kohta kaks vuotta - zero problemo. Mullon toisessa se orkkis liipasin,
toiseen laitoin fox triggerin vivun.

----------


## marco1

> @marco - thomsonin dropperi on hjuva, vanhempi covertti täyttää kohta kaks vuotta - zero problemo. Mullon toisessa se orkkis liipasin,
> toiseen laitoin fox triggerin vivun.



Hyvä homma, välitän tiedon ko. härvelin kuskille. 
Vähän ihmetytti että eivät olleet raskineet laittaa järkevän mittaista kuorta ja vaijeria tolpan mukaan, toki korvaavat tarvikkeet löytyi hyllystä mutta silti pieni miinus tuosta.

Btw,Ostaisko joku puoliksi tuon SP-41 vaihtajankuorilaatikon, 50m on mulle vähän liioittelua mutta 25m saan käytettyä aika helposti...

----------


## elasto

> Flunssaa pukkaa, saatana



Toivottavasti se ei tarttunu siitä mun pyörästä mitä kokeilit.

----------


## Bässi

@ zipo kyllähän xc kihnuttimiakin on aika kivalla geolla, se on eriasia sitte kestääkö.
@ marco mä voin ostaa puolet, viimeks multa velotettiin 8€ metriltä ja se oli vikatikki  :Hymy:

----------


## St0neyNut1

> viimeks multa velotettiin 8€ metriltä ja se oli vikatikki



WOOT!!! Mitä super kuorta sä ostit?  :No huh!:

----------


## Bässi

> WOOT!!! Mitä super kuorta sä ostit?



Samaa paskaa mitä lundbergilla laitetaan huollossa. On uus selkeesti kouluttamaton myyjä  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Toivottavasti se ei tarttunu siitä mun pyörästä mitä kokeilit.



Iski lauantaiiltana, joten veikkaan että se tuli muualta.

----------


## marco1

> @ marco mä voin ostaa puolet, viimeks multa velotettiin 8€ metriltä ja se oli vikatikki



Hyvä homma, kauppalopo kilauttaa yv:llä kun saan joskus tilauksen tehtyä ja kotiutettua. N. 33€ jää ekaksi vastaantulleessa paikassa puolikkaalle kerälle, tsekkaan vielä hinnat muualtakin.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> Samaa paskaa mitä lundbergilla laitetaan huollossa. On uus selkeesti kouluttamaton myyjä



Just. Auts... Sattuu tollanen hinta  :Vink:

----------


## Bässi

> Hyvä homma, kauppalopo kilauttaa yv:llä kun saan joskus tilauksen tehtyä ja kotiutettua. N. 33€ jää ekaksi vastaantulleessa paikassa puolikkaalle kerälle, tsekkaan vielä hinnat muualtakin.



Mut mä laitoinki jo yyveetä, vai menikö väärään paikkaan?

----------


## marco1

Tuli se YV mutta en huomannut aikaisemmin... pitäis tätä ATK:ta opiskella vähän enempi.

Täytyypä napsauttaa nastat valmiiksi paikalleen yhteen kiekkosettiin, vähän pohtimista että mikä menee minnekin kun noita 26" nastarenkaita on kertynyt melko kirjava kokoelma.

----------


## JuusoA

Heippa taas! Reilun vuoden tauon jälkeen päädyin takas pk seudulle. Onkos tällä viikolla lähdössä jotain yhteislenkkiä jostain? Maltillinen vauhti luetaan eduksi.

----------


## kmw

^ jos ei muuta niin Kivikossa VPCX sunnuntaina. Rata merkattu 13.00, startti 14.00. Vaikka mukamas syklorossia niin oikein sopiva rata pitkäjuustotäpärille. Ite läskillä aattelin.

https://youtu.be/SWRYpzOpr28

----------


## PaH

kai tään voi laskea lumipöllöilykauden aluks

----------


## zipo

Betty&Piko remotella?
Mä siirryin taas täysin lumien mukana fläsäkauteen,mielenkiintoisia ääniä orkkis vaparista ensilumen kotimatkalla.
Tsägällä saataisi onnistua samoilla pinnoilla.
Tartteeko joku 18,5 Stachea?Vaikkapa minimissään esim.runko,keula,kuitukiekko settinä?
Turhaa se tuolla varastossa talven lepää ja ensi kesästä ei tiedä millä ajellaan ja missä....
Tarjouksia kokoonpanosta ja hinnasta saa heittää mutta järjen kanssa.

----------


## HTM_line

Ensi lauantaina 5.11.2016 Nurmijärven Ladun maastopyöräilyporukka kutsuu muita pyöräilijöitä ajelemaan Sääksjärven maastoihin. Samalla toivotamme pyöräilijät vierailemaan uudessa tukikohdassamme Veteraanien majalla klo 11-15.  Maja sijaitsee osoitteessa Särkilahdentie 84. Paikka on lähellä Röykän uimarantaa, jonka parkkipaikalta opastusta. Kannattaa tulla nimenomaan pyörällä. Paikalla nuotiot viritetty ja tarjolla kahvia ja mehua ainakin. Makkarat kannattaa ottaa reppuun mukaan. Tule ajelemaan ja tapaamaan muita pyöräilijöitä! Lisätietoa www.nurmijärvenlatu.fi/tapahtumat

----------


## HTM_line

Siis www.nurmijarvenlatu.fi/tapahtumat

----------


## PaH

> Betty&Piko remotella?
> Mä siirryin taas täysin lumien mukana ...



Jep. Kolmansilla lumilla tuo combo. 5000+1500. Kumpaankin modattu remoten taakke neljä tehoa, vaisu - normi - kirkas - oushit.
Pikon smartcore-akku on pultattu kypärään - tankovalon akku normisti vaakaputken alla, mut nyt se smartcore-mountti on hukassa
joten tarrahihnaviritys. Viritys myös b:n valopään sijainti, volttikesto vasta kun valopää tankolinjan alapuolella.

----------


## elasto

No eipä ollu häävisti lunta vielä poluilla. Kävin nyt kuitenkin huvikseni pörräämässä kahdella eturenkaalla vähän lähipolkuja.

----------


## zipo

Potkupyöräilyä 1/2 tuntia vaikka tarkoitus oli käydä jättämässä renkaanjälkiä ajamalla vähemmän kuljetuille reiteille parin tunnin verran.
Telefooninkin unohtu  duunipaikalle lähtötohinassa.Lyhyeksi jäi ajelut,fläsästä loppu veto.Kammet alkoivat pyöriä tyhjää....se oli sitten siinä.
Orkkis vapari kesti 2 kk ajot.Hieno 4 sija hajonneiden listalle.
Tsekkasin himassa takanavan sisäkalut ja ei tuosta ajokelpoista saa ilman kiekon rakentamista.Sellasta talvipööräilyä tällä kertaa.
Huomenna paikalliseen.....

----------


## MikkoVee

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/11/02/...k-replacement/

- Mikkovee

----------


## Marsusram

> http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/11/02/...k-replacement/
> 
> - Mikkovee



Ehkä alumiini ei kestä väsymättä tuossa.

                                      Haarukka

                                      Alpha Platinum Aluminum, 135mm spacing, IS brake mount, suspension corrected

----------


## Bässi

Ei yllätä Zipon murheet, meinasitko Klaukkalan paikallista kuitenki?

Trekin keulassa on naitettu alumiiniin teräksinen ohjainputki, oisko liimattu ja sovitteella. Mä veikkaan että liittyy siihen.

----------


## zipo

Katotaan mitä Rekki sanoo 9.8 takanavasta.Emmä tajuu että about 5 k€ fillarin räikkä poikii näillä ajomäärillä 
Btw,Miguelin Farleyn 2015 keula vaihdettiin jo aikoja sitten takuuna samasta syystä kuin nyt tehty tehtaan takaisinkutsu.
Kaulaputken liitos alkoi brakata.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Katotaan mitä Rekki sanoo 9.8 takanavasta.Emmä tajuu että about 5 k€ fillarin räikkä poikii näillä ajomäärillä .



Totta. Ton hintaluokan laitteiden pitäisi olla kestäviäkin.  

Antaa väkisinkin vähän huonoa kuvaa Trekistäkin, koska ei kyllä oikein voi ajatella ettei olisi isojen valmistajien  suunnittelupuolella tietoa mitkä komponentit on hyviä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Isot valmistajat käyttävät ikävä kyllä enemmän ekonoomeja kuin insinöörejä tuotteidensa suunnittelussa.

----------


## PaH

> Oisko huomenna jotain nuukselaa tarjolla?



Olis. Olisko kiinnostuneita lähtijöitä?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kiinnostusta ois mutta köhä on vielä kesken  :Irvistys: 

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## mutanaama

Mä ajattelin opetella ihan kotinurkissa tota liukastelua.  Saa tulla meillekin kello 11:00

----------


## MikkoVee

Pitäskö tuonne pihalle jo nastat laittaa, eikai?

- Mikkovee

----------


## PaH

> Olis. Olisko kiinnostuneita lähtijöitä?



Expired. 
Tilastomerkintänä mainittakoon että kaltsin kyljessä oleva valumajää on ihan yhtä livettävää kun ennenkin.
 "Talven" eka "semmonen".

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Taidan kurvailla Syväojalle jos seuroihin sopii?

----------


## mutanaama

Tänne mahtuu, tervetuloa.

Ylättäin perjantain ratoksi tuli tupaan kauheeta xtr-murretta puhuvia toispaikkakuntalaisia. Nyt sen huomas, ettei teidän kanssa tarvii aina hikoilla, voi sitä aikaa viettää ihan muutenkin, ilman että hyrräillään. Tosin tais joku osa vaihtaa paikkaa ja tulla vaihdettu renkuloitakin

----------


## Bässi

Yritän keretä. Lomalaisen unirytmi ei näihin lähtöihin helposti taivu.

----------


## PaH

Vajaa nelikymppinen jäi pvän saldoks nuukselaa. Liikkeelle jo kasilta.
Hanskavastaavalle tarttee antaa kenkää; ne liian pienet siilskinssit hyllystä mukaan ja varapari oli sit hellekelille -
kolmen tunnin jälkeen alkoi peukaloita kylmätä ihan isosti. Ei isompia vahinkoja kumminkaan.
Plussa-pompoloni todettu *itunhyväks talvikelin takakumiks. 

ei arvannu vielä pidemmälle mennä 


yhdet fätin jäljet (bulldozer?) bongattu orajärven e-puolella, 
uukkarin tehny just kun 50m päästä olis päässy päheelle kaltsibaanalle

----------


## Marsusram

> yhdet fätin jäljet (bulldozer?) bongattu orajärven e-puolella,



Oli siellä Lammastarhassa päin joku ajellut BFL+BUD kombollakin. 
JumboJim näkyy kanssa olleen suosittu, pariin kertaan osui jäljelle.
Sekä joku outo plussalevyinen..  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Oli siellä Lammastarhassa päin joku ajellut BFL+BUD kombollakin. 
> JumboJim näkyy kanssa olleen suosittu, pariin kertaan osui jäljelle.
> Sekä joku outo plussalevyinen..



Ihan oli puhtaat ja jäljettömät sammalet (ja polut) a la late lammas-seudulla kun yhdentoista jälkeen 
siitä läpi ajoin. Ruuhka on sit ollut myöhemmin.

----------


## Jii8

En jaksanut tuota Talvikenkä-ketjua kahlata kokonaan läpi, mutta herrathan ajelee Nuuksiossakin talvella useamman tunnin lenkkejä, löytyisikö jotain suosituksia flättikengäksi talveen? Noihin omiin Five Teneihin menee paksuhko villasukka, varpaiden ympärille kun kietaisee palan Hesaria (kyllä, ei jesaria) niin pikkupakkasilla pärjäilee 2-3h ihan ok. 
Näyttäisi Five Tenillä olevan hieman talvisempikin malli, varsi näyttää kuitenkin matalalta eli jotain säärystintä varmaan kaveriksi kaipaisi.

----------


## MikkoVee

> En jaksanut tuota Talvikenkä-ketjua kahlata kokonaan läpi, mutta herrathan ajelee Nuuksiossakin talvella useamman tunnin lenkkejä, löytyisikö jotain suosituksia flättikengäksi talveen? Noihin omiin Five Teneihin menee paksuhko villasukka, varpaiden ympärille kun kietaisee palan Hesaria (kyllä, ei jesaria) niin pikkupakkasilla pärjäilee 2-3h ihan ok. 
> Näyttäisi Five Tenillä olevan hieman talvisempikin malli, varsi näyttää kuitenkin matalalta eli jotain säärystintä varmaan kaveriksi kaipaisi.



Mites Laken 303? Saiskohan siihen ruuvattua pohjaa klossin tilalle? Lämmin ainakin on...

- Mikkovee

----------


## Jii8

Epäilen että ei ole pito ihan parhaimmillaan flättien kanssa, varsinkin kun verrokkina 5-10. Uusien Wölvhammerien mainostetaan toimivan flättienkin kanssa.

----------


## PaH

Mun talviajot taitaa mennä 50/50 lukoilla / fläteillä. Talviflättikenkinä en oo juur muita käyttäny kun adidaksen terrex soloa ja salomonin mid-vartisia xa pro gtx- jotakin.
Terrexit on matalat kesäkengät, mut noi on mitoitettu siten et gore-sukan alle saa lämpimämpää sukkaa (jakinkarva on pop).
Noi salomonit saa sisälleen samanlaisen kombon (älskin ohut liner + jakkisukka + goresukka).
Salomonien vika on paska pohja, aineskin mun canfieldin cramponit  / point_onet repii pohjan paskaks parissa kuukaudessa flättiajolla, joten en suosittele.
Noi terrexit kestää, noi on sitä tuoreempaa mallia jossa fivetenin kumi pohjassa. 

Kai sitä fiksumpia popojakin löytyis, mut noilla oon pärjänny myös yli kolmenkympin pakkasissa ajellut lenkit. Paketti pitää kylmällä vaan saada semmoseks
et lumi ei pääse nilkkaan, säärystimillä on kannattajansa mut itte oon todennu et goren goretex-sukka alle ja PI:n amfit tightin lahje päälle on nilkan osalta 
mulle riittävä yhdistelmä.

Ai niin, on mulla noissa talviflättipopoissa modattu pohjalliset siten et alimmaisena on ohkoinen folio ja päällä aerogel-pohjallinen.

edit: noista spd- popoista - mullon 303:t ollu pari talvea mut jääny vähälle käytölle - niisson senverta tukeva toi nilkkasysteemi etten ainakaan itte noilla
fläteillä innostuis ajamaan, oli se pohjan modaus millainen vaan. eipä oo niin kylmiä kelejä viel löytyny etten olis mieluummin fasterkattia tai PI:n barrier gtx:ää
valinnu. Japanther on tuore tuttavuus, vasta muutama viimeisin lenkki noilla ajettu ja ihan jees, pitkälti samanlainen kun fasterkatt.

----------


## zipo

Eilen jälleen potkupyöräilyä saman verran kuin torstaina.About 40 tuntia ajettu Campan R11 ketju napsahti poikki ajamalla!wtf(ikinä en ole saanut ketjuja poikki ajamalla) ->tietysti  samalla kertaa myös XTR braket bolt,Stachen korvake vinoiksi.
Tänään alumiinirämmäleiden suoristusta sisätiloissa,koska varaosafillari LBS:ssä lukkojen takana. 
Reilu1,5 tuntia DIY vääntöä&kääntöä sekä parkkispyörittelyä-> ajokelpoinen vaihdepöörä.Oman työn arvo 1,5 h=XRT 11sp,Trek strangehold korvake.

----------


## mutanaama

Eilisellä lenkillä xtr-spedu jääty täysin umpeen yhden kerran, hakkasin sen auki ja tunkkasin vielä toisenkin tunnin, eikä jäätynyt uudelleen. Täytyy taas kokeilla eri ihmeaineita, jolla lumen saa pysymään noista poissa. Osasyynä saatto tosin olla kesäkengät, joiden läpi klossi varmaan lämmitti lunta sen verran että sulaessaan jäädytti klossin.

----------


## jurpo

Kannattaa muistaa Setien virallinen ihmeaine eli kädenlämpöinen urea jolla aukisulattaa liki minkätahansa  :Hymy:

----------


## Bässi

Mä tuskastun aina lukkopolkimiin talvella ja oon sit ajellu wolfhammereilla ja fläteillä, pitää vaan liimata muovia siihen klossiruuvien päälle tai lumi alkaa paakkuuntumaan siihen kangasmaiseen tavaraan. Muistaakseni petjalalla on ne vanhemmat jotka on myös tarkotettu fläteille.
En kyllä hirveesti arvosta niitä, kun tarvii olla pitkät sukat ettei ne hierrä ja muutenki ne on aika rautasaapasmaisen isot.

Vähän hakusessa siis talvibalettikengät itelläki, mut ajaa noillakin. 
Verenkierto sellanen etten uskalla mitään kovin kalliita "lenkkareita" ostella.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Eilisellä lenkillä xtr-spedu jääty täysin umpeen yhden kerran, hakkasin sen auki ja tunkkasin vielä toisenkin tunnin, eikä jäätynyt uudelleen. Täytyy taas kokeilla eri ihmeaineita, jolla lumen saa pysymään noista poissa. Osasyynä saatto tosin olla kesäkengät, joiden läpi klossi varmaan lämmitti lunta sen verran että sulaessaan jäädytti klossin.







> Kannattaa muistaa Setien virallinen ihmeaine eli kädenlämpöinen urea jolla aukisulattaa liki minkätahansa



@Mutanaama, kuten lenkillä puhuttiin, että multa ei irtoa pisaraakaan lenkillä, niin kai sä voit lainata ureaa myös mun polkimille?  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Kovemmilla pakkasilla Motonetin kelkkasaappaat, n.40€. Rumat kuin minä, mutta lämpimät. Sisällä foliotöppönen ja -17° kaikki muut paikat paleli, mut varpaat ei.

----------


## PaH

> Eilisellä lenkillä xtr-spedu jääty täysin umpeen yhden kerran, hakkasin sen auki ja tunkkasin vielä toisenkin tunnin, eikä jäätynyt uudelleen. Täytyy taas kokeilla eri ihmeaineita, jolla lumen saa pysymään noista poissa. Osasyynä ...



Hyväksi todettu ihmeaine -ei oo tarttenu shimanoihin päin kattookkaan kun noihin siirty.

----------


## marco1

Onkohan noissa Timen malleissa kovasti eroa kun XC4-mallin kanssa oli aika paljon ongelmaa enkä päässyt niiden kanssa sinuiksi.
Voi johtua kengistäkin, kumipohjaiset jumitti pahasti mutta kovalla (liukkaalla) kengällä paremmat. Matalaksi kulunut NW:n talvikengän pohja ja iisi-riliisi klossi joten kuten wörkkii, tuokin yhdistelmä vähän outo kun putkelta polkiessa tuntuu että siinä liikkuu se kiinnitysjousi joka polkaisulla.

----------


## PaH

> Onkohan noissa Timen malleissa kovasti eroa kun XC4-mallin kanssa oli aika paljon ongelmaa enkä päässyt niiden kanssa sinuiksi.
> Voi johtua kengistäkin, kumipohjaiset jumitti pahasti mutta kovalla (liukkaalla) kengällä paremmat. Matalaksi kulunut NW:n talvikengän pohja ja iisi-riliisi klossi joten kuten wörkkii, tuokin yhdistelmä vähän outo kun putkelta polkiessa tuntuu että siinä liikkuu se kiinnitysjousi joka polkaisulla.



Timen XC-malleista ei kokemusta, vain noista MX:stä - kasista ja 12:sta. En tiedä miten mavicin crossmax sl eroaa timen xc:stä, 
paitsi et jousen kireys on mavicissa säädettävissä. 
Kenkiin nuo kaikki MX:t ja mavicin XL:t tarttee modausta eli mattopuukkoa pohjalle. Vain kestler on toiminu suoraan lennosta. Oon avartanu sen klossiraon reunoja ja madaltanu ympärillä olevia nappuloita tai nystyjä.

----------


## marco1

^jees, puukkoa toki noille näytetty mutta ei ehkä tarpeeksi, etenki Bontin kenkä aika kapea siitä klossiaukosta ja kuminen pohja hyvinkin nihkeä.

----------


## zipo

Kelin takia speksaus seis ja fillari ajoon,Eilen iltapuhaastelua.Joulun punaista,livenä bash ja napa just samaa sävyä.

----------


## elasto

Viikonloppuna lähipolkuja *Munkkikosken majalta* seuraavasti:

- Lauantaina klo 18 valopäälenkki
- Sunnuntaina klo 11

----------


## jurpo

Hehe.
Larjantaina koirahallivuoroa ja suntaakina hakumettää noihin aikoihin. 
No, kuntokin on ihan pa$ka ja paksukki vanha romu.  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Ei muuta kun kaikki paksun omistajat vaan polkuja tekemään vaikka nuo ajat eivät sopisikaan! Itse kurvaan kuitenkin majan kautta noina aikoina ja jos ei muita näy niin sitten ajelen üksin.

----------


## PaH

Pöllypööräilyä hkp:ssa huomenna päivänvalossa?

----------


## Marika

Lauantaina lähtee ainakin jokunen koittamaan onneaan klo 11 Paloheinän majalta, mukaan mahtuu ja poluntasoittajia ei ole liikaa. Kurvataan n. klo 11.30 Pitkäkosken majalle, ja sieltä sitten etelää kohti.
Elasto, saatan tulla su Pitkäkoskelle, jos tuolla pystyy ajamaan siedettävästi.

----------


## mutanaama

Mää aattelin kanski käydä huomenna keskuspuistossa, aika on vielä hakusessa, voi olla että illalla tai sitten en.

----------


## PaH

hkp:ssä on ny kolmenlaisia polkuja;
- pääpolut joissa tallottu / ajettu => pärjää vaikka kyklokrossilla (laakso-pitkäkoski perusreitti, ukraina jne)
- tallotut mut ei ajetut polut => pärjää plussalla jos motivaatio kohdillaan, läskille ok
- tallomattomat polut => läskillä pääsee jos motivaatio kohdallaan

parin tunnin setin perusteella päättelin et ajava kansa selvästi haluaa haasteellisempaa ajoa - pitkoksillakin luulis olevan paljon helpompi
ajaa siinä päällä eikä parin metrin välein pudotella jompaakumpaa päätä fillarista sinne sivuun, mut en tiiä.

edit: meen omine aikoineni (ja saatan jopa vaihtaa 32x19:n takaa kakkosella alkavaks, sen verran puhallutti tänään)

----------


## mutanaama

Diileriltä huomenna kello 12:00, suunta etelään jos ylästö on huono.

----------


## elasto

> Viikonloppuna lähipolkuja *Munkkikosken majalta* seuraavasti:
> 
> - Lauantaina klo 18 valopäälenkki
> - Sunnuntaina klo 11



Tänään osanottajia itseni lisäksi 0kpl, mutta polut on hienossa kunnossa nyt. Huomenna ajan klo 11 lähtien saman lenkin. Reitin kokonaispituus noin 17km.





> Elasto, saatan tulla su Pitkäkoskelle, jos tuolla pystyy ajamaan siedettävästi.



Hyvin siellä pääsee sillä sun 29+:lla.





> Diileriltä huomenna kello 12:00, suunta etelään jos ylästö on huono.



Ylästö on ihan ok kunnossa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Tänään osanottajia itseni lisäksi 0kpl, mutta polut on hienossa kunnossa nyt. Huomenna ajan klo 11 lähtien saman lenkin. Reitin kokonaispituus noin 17km.



No et lähtis meidän kanssa kello 12:00, tuo tuntia aiemmin vetää ajan niin tiukkaan, ettei ehdi. Pliide <3

----------


## elasto

> No et lähtis meidän kanssa kello 12:00, tuo tuntia aiemmin vetää ajan niin tiukkaan, ettei ehdi. Pliide <3



Jos mä lähen Munkkikosken majalta klo 11 ja ajan saman lenkin ku tänään ni oon noin klo 12 Diilerillä. Ajelen eka Ukrainalla kierroksen, tuun siitä sit aidan vierustaa Diilerille ja jatketaan siitä Ylästöön.

----------


## mutanaama

Nonni, ny meillä on plään.

----------


## Volvospede

Munkkikoski ja diileri? Pitkäkosken majan mä tiedän jos tulis hetkeks mukaan polkee tolla lumitraktorilla.

----------


## Marika

Elasto, nyt näyttäis "mopo" käynnistyvän hitaamman puoleisesti, eli tähtään klo 12 Diilerille. Toiv. nähdään siellä! Tommi, Munkkikoski on sama kuin Pitkäkosken maja :Hymy:  Jarin kanssa tullaan klo 12 Ylästöntielle, jossa siis Tiileri heti tien ylityksen jälkeen oikealla..

----------


## mutanaama

Diilerin osoite löytyy threadin ekasta postauksesta
Hiidenkivenkujan pääty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Diilerin osoite löytyy threadin ekasta postauksesta
> Hiidenkivenkujan pääty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Juu, eikä siellä enää mitään Tiileriä edes ole.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Ei se ole niin justiinsa, paikkana se on kuitenkin Diileri  :Hymy:

----------


## Ollipk

Eipä näkynyt ketään Munkkikoskella 11:sta maissa...

----------


## elasto

> Eipä näkynyt ketään Munkkikoskella 11:sta maissa...



Kyllä mä olin siellä Pahiksen kanssa, mutta lähettiin näköjään jo klo 10.57.

----------


## mutanaama

Kiitos taas ajoseuralle. Aika helmikunnossahan nuo polut oli, ja jäljistä päätellen kummallisia tapoja ihmisillä ajella pitkospuiden vieressä ja vaihdella edestakas. Eikös se ole vaikeeta ja kauheen raskasta?

----------


## petjala

Olipa kivat kiemurat. Lystiä aina ajella porukalla. 

Ruostepyörä vastusti kuskiaan yhden kuperkeikan/ruman ja kömpelön ukemin verran :-) 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## mutanaama

Mäkään en lipannuttanut kuin kerran, takarengas päätti lähteä toiseen suuntaan kuin minä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Erittäin rivakasti liikkui läskijuna vaikka vielä löytyy niitä jääriä joiden mielestä läski on raskas ja hidas, niitä heppuja ei vaan paljo näillä keleillä ajamassa näy..

----------


## Marika

Hauskaa oli! Huomenna vielä sama uusiksi, kun sitten taitaa tulla mulle sopimattomat kelit :Hymy:  17.30 pellonkulmilta (ks. Mtbcf-FB-ryhmä); ajetaan Ylästö, Silvola ja Ukraina. Sähköpyörä olis huomenna mukava :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Juuh, oli kyl mettässä eeppisromantillisen nättiä. Vielä kun jaksaisin polkea enempi ja ohjata tarkemmin niin siinähän se. Mutkumut aina ei voi voittaa. Kiits koko orkesterille. Letkan koko vaihteli ihan niinku joskus.

Mää huomenna vien tytsyn ysiks kouluun ja sit pauttia tämän päivän uusinta. Soijjeriin laitoin nastat, 41mm Gravdalit kun ovat ne ainoat. 32/19 fix. Ja ihavitu omaatäysii  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Huomisen ajot on nounou. Pitää pystyä jumpata putkistoa, ja tänpäiväisen lenkin jälkeen olisin vaan tärissyt jokaisen liikkeen läpi. Ei mopolla mahottomia.

----------


## jurpo

Maanantain putkistelu oli ihan *piip* täristävää ilman suntaista lenkurointeiluakin.

Muoksis:
tapasin keskustelupuistossa kotimatkalla Väinön broidin. Hämmentävää oli että kun kerroin porukassa olevan samanmoisen niin koiranomistaja kysyi että herra äksäkö? Myönsin ja kysyin että kuis arvasit ja vastaus oli miun kulkuväline paljasti...

----------


## PaH

Loskaa. Vettä. Pehmeetä pohjaa. Upottavaa. Liukasta. Raskasta. Kuraa. Mutaa. Muuten vaan märkää.
Eli larstaina nuukselaa anyone?

----------


## mutanaama

CCG-pikkujouluajelu antaa riittävän tekosyyn pysyä poissa. Aijuu, sekin on metsälenkura.

----------


## PaH

> Loskaa. Vettä. Pehmeetä pohjaa. Upottavaa. Liukasta. Raskasta. Kuraa. Mutaa. Muuten vaan märkää.
> Eli larstaina nuukselaa anyone?



Ryhmäkoko täynnä eli tämä expired.

Btw - polut ihan jees kunnossa yltympäriinsä, snadisti kosteeta tms mut ajaa voi kaikkialla, eikä tartte ees fätbaikkia

----------


## PaH

> CCG-pikkujouluajelu antaa ....



Onks toi joku pyöräilykerho toi CCG?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ kaipa ne joskus myös pyöräilee

----------


## kmw

^ ehkä joskus, mut aika vähän silloinkin.

----------


## jurpo

Jos mulla olis skanneri niin laittaisin tähän kuvan raamista jossa on tarra My cycling Club has a drinKing problem.

----------


## mutanaama

Hjuuh, alle kello kolmen postauksia ei pidetä edes relevantteina, mikäli postaukselle haetaan edes alkeellista todistusvoimaa.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Jos mulla olis skanneri niin laittaisin tähän kuvan raamista jossa on tarra My cycling Club has a drinKing problem.

----------


## PaH

> Loskaa. Vettä. Pehmeetä pohjaa. Upottavaa. Liukasta. Raskasta. Kuraa. Mutaa. Muuten vaan märkää.
> Eli larstaina nuukselaa anyone?



Rengasrikot unohtu listalta. Muuten speksit kohdillaan. Ei tungosta, ~ 5 tunnin aikana ei ensimmäisiäkään fillarin jälkiä. 

Tubeless + procore on jees, mut tosta matka jatku sisurin avustuksella 



Ei ollu järin viisasta koittaa ajaa tuosta yli. Tuli sit pestyä fillari.

----------


## zipo

Jees,kyl kesäkelit on parhautta.Vihdoinkin noi talvet on saatu oikean pituisiksi.max 2 viikkoa.
Amerikan rautaa pitkällä mastolla.Oliko tollanen takahaarukka Breezereissä?

----------


## PaH

^ toi pitkä masto on ittumainen säädettävä penkin kulman osalta. Mut spöijää muutes hanurin alla 5:n tähtösen arvoisesti.
Kyselin männä talvena tommosta sneikdraiveria kustomoituna (slaiderit, iscg, loivempi keulakulma ja pidempi etupää) ja totesin
liian isoks investoinniks - >+1k€ eroa valituksi tulleeseen. Mut sievä härveli toi on.

----------


## PaH

Havaittu maastossa paikoitellen lievää kosteutta

----------


## petjala

Eipä pölise "laiturilla", ei.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## marco1

^^No kieltämättä minun valintani mennä salille polkemaan kuntopyörää kolmeksi minuutiksi tuntuu kuvan perusteella aika löysältä. No pääasia että liikkuu vaikka paikka ei vaihtuiskaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Nyt on hyvä flunssailla jos mettä näyttää tuolta.

----------


## Krabba

Tossa tulee välitön palaute jos ei pysy raiteilla.

----------


## PaH

> Loskaa. Vettä. Pehmeetä pohjaa. Upottavaa. Liukasta. Raskasta. Kuraa. Mutaa. Muuten vaan märkää.
> Eli larstaina nuukselaa anyone?



Lisätään listalle lisääntyny märkyys. Niin ja ne kummionkelmat. Mut alustavasti - anyone? - semmonen päivänvaloon mahtuva sessio.
Think positive - ei oo hirvikärpiäisiä eikä itikoita...





> Tossa tulee välitön palaute jos ei pysy raiteilla.



Tommosella valtatiellä ei lie raiteilla pysymisestä ongelmaa kellänsä.
Tosin siellä on yks flippaava lankku, sille kun osuu niin tarttee noin 15cm kahluusyvyyttä.
 Jaa mistäkö tiedän?

----------


## zipo

Meidän kylälle on tulossa kuulemma uusi  laillisen Urheiluseuran pyöräilyjaosto.
http://www.keravanurheilijat.fi/?x254236=1499150


Meinasin bygata takakiekon ajankuluksi kun ajamista joutuu rajoittamaan lääkärin määräyksestä kevyeen rullailuun.Ei mitään vakavaa.
Speksit:Vähän käytetty Mulfut,Upouusi takuucase Wampa 12x197 XD driverilla,mustat DT comp ja tällä kertaa alunipat.Renkaaksi tarjoushintainen perus JJ4.8.

----------


## PaH

^ löytyyks sun 10^6-laatikoista joutavaa 32H 150x15 etunapaa mustana?

----------


## zipo

Eipä ole etunapoja ylimäärisen kuin musta On One ,siihen Jonesin Unicrown rautakeulaan  sopiva 135 fds. 
Höh sehän käy myös 29+ kiekolle ....

----------


## Marsusram

> Marsusramilla jännän näköinen rojekti



Tuommonen sekasikiö siitä syntyi:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Lisätään listalle lisääntyny märkyys. Niin ja ne kummionkelmat. Mut alustavasti - anyone? - semmonen päivänvaloon mahtuva sessio.
> Think positive - ei oo hirvikärpiäisiä eikä itikoita...



Flunssa-Mikä ihana tekosyy.

----------


## zipo

Ovatten vielä tänä syksynä pitkäkestoisia.Millään meinaa päästä kondikseen.Been there.

----------


## petjala

Tätä limaa riittää jostain pään ja keuhkojen syövereistä. Sataa jotain lumen näköstä ❤

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## zipo

No parin tunnin päästä voisi lähteä rullaileen duunimestalle päin.Kyllä mulle nää kelit on kelvannut,kivempaa kuin se valkoinen 20cm höttö.
Btw.Mitttasin eilen 27,5 fat bike rengaspaineet ekaa kertaa .Edessä 5 psi /0.35 bar 4.5"BB:llä  ja takana 10 psi/0,69  3.8"Hodari.
Laatukonversiot.http://www.convertunits.com/from/psi/to/bar
Alkoi olla melko luikerot ajaa.

----------


## PaH

> Lisätään listalle lisääntyny märkyys. Niin ja ne kummionkelmat. Mut alustavasti - anyone? - semmonen päivänvaloon mahtuva sessio.
> Think positive - ei oo hirvikärpiäisiä eikä itikoita...



Tämä nyt umpeutui. Huomenna sessioon ottaa osaa siis hilpeä joukkio - me, myself & I.

Ovatten etwaksen werran omituisia nuo edellisten postausten aikaleimat... onks toi varhaisherännäisyyttä vai myöhäistä vireyttä tommonen?

Marsupilamin härveli näyttää ... öö... runkko on phase, mut onks tossa liika iso etukiakko - semmonen 29-juttu?

----------


## Marsusram

> Marsupilamin härveli näyttää ... öö... runkko on phase, mut onks tossa liika iso etukiakko - semmonen 29-juttu?



79+ vai mikä hirveli tuo sitten oliskaan kun edessä 29+juttu ja takana 27.5+
Jäykällä keulalla tuo nielee aika hyvin rupuset pinnat. 
Atlas penkki on vähän kova omaan makuun, vaikka muoto tuntui melko passelilta.

----------


## PaH

> Tämä nyt umpeutui. Huomenna sessioon ottaa osaa siis hilpeä joukkio - me, myself & I.



Hilpee mai äss. Aikainen startti päivän valjettua.
Vettä oli ns riittävästi, maassa ja oksilla. Puoliltapäivin alkoi satamaan ekana räntää ja sit vettä. Varahanskat ja motivaatio loppu 
~ viiden tunnin kohdilla. 
Päivän saldoks jäi paitsi ajettu olo, niin kolme uutta polkupätkää ja tilastomerkintä hämmäntävän hyvästä rengaskombinaatiosta -
takana 3" wtb ranger / high grip / 1.1bar kun procore ja eessä 2.5" wtb convict / high grip / 1.3bar kun ei procore. Kehinä NOXin kitsumat.
Eka pidempi ajelu noilla ja alussa kaiken limaisuudesta johtuen katsoin linjoja. Tunnin jälkeen totesin et ihan sama miten noilla ajaa... 
yhden ainoa kerran sain etupään poikkijuuresta karkaamaan. 

Uusi polkupätkä ja uus limainen alamäkilinja 



päivän lampikuva - kuka tunnistaa ekana

----------


## HC Andersen

Oommä tossa joskus käyny, nimeä tai tarkkaa kartta paikkaa en muista. Eka päivä kun keuhkot ei meinaa irrota.... ehkä jo ens viikonloppuna satulaan.

----------


## Marsusram

Iso-Lehmälampi tuli ekana mieleen, vaikka en pohjoisrantaa ole yleensä ajellut.

----------


## PaH

> Iso-Lehmälampi tuli ekana mieleen, vaikka en pohjoisrantaa ole yleensä ajellut.



Jäsen marsupilamille 1 boeng. Joskus ajellu ton toiseen suuntaan, nyt ekaa kertaa etelää kohti. Pohjoisempi pää "märkä".

----------


## PaH

^ tarkennettakoon että "ajelin" sen rantapolun (polku?), en sitä kämmenlammelta tulevaa isompaa.

Tänään riitti vähempikin. 
Miinusasteet, runsas avovesi ja semisti alijähmeä muta oli semmonen yhdistelmä et fillarista irtos lie pari kiloa kimpaloitunutta jäätä.

----------


## zipo

Avovesi kura yms.Hmmm kuivuiskohan tälläset flättiskengät uutudet seuraavaksi päiväksi ajokelpoisiksi jos erehtyy pesemään koneessa?
http://www.onlywhatsnecessary.com/eu...01-black-white

----------


## mutanaama

Jos ei vartin välein p*skalla käynti viel saanut pysymään poissa fillarin päältä, niin 38C menfluuksi muokattuna on melkein 41,9. Ihoon sattuu ja on kurjaa.

----------


## PaH

> Avovesi kura yms.Hmmm kuivuiskohan tälläset flättiskengät uutudet seuraavaksi päiväksi ajokelpoisiksi jos erehtyy pesemään koneessa?
> http://www.onlywhatsnecessary.com/eu...01-black-white



Harkinnu kans tommottii. Alakko koko-koekaniks?
Laket (MX145 katkeilevalla pohjalla) sai yössä kuiviks kun avitti semmosilla piuhan päässä olevilla lämmitysmokkuloilla.
Nyt ajossa olevat japantherit kestää kahlauksen 15cm asti - ekat oikeasti vedenpitävät popot mulla - voittaa vedenpidossa vielä fasterkatitkin.

----------


## zipo

En ainakaan tämän vuoden puolella uusia kenkiä.Pitäisi ajaa jotta olisi perusteita hankinnoille.Joulukoristeita ym rekvisiittaa saa halvemmalla.
Ei noi varmaaan sysihuonot ole mutta Japatherin 15cm vesitiiveydelle ei takuulla pärjää.
Fläsän kampisetissä ilmeni tänään hämminkiä,tarkistetaan päivänvalossa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Eikö noi Japantherit ole enemmän lukkiskengät?  Vai onko pohja sellainen että toimisi hyvin flättipolkimillakin?

----------


## zipo

Jep lukikkikset ne  on .Mä ajelen niin lukkiksilla kuin fläteilläkin ,fiiliksien ja kelien mukaan.

----------


## zipo

Kuka se olikaan joka ennusti "Seuraava" inserttien eliniäksi 3 kk?
Ai tarkka arvio ajoa about 10 viikoa ja hankinnasta 4 kk.
NDS puoli klappaa.

----------


## noniinno

^ jaa Nexteistäkö on kysymys? Ei oikein vakuuta. Halvalla ei saa hyvää, mutta ei sitä saa kalliillakaan. Milloinkahan omat korkkaa, kaksi vuotta nyt on tuurilla kestänyt.

----------


## PaH

> Kuka se olikaan joka ennusti "Seuraava" inserttien eliniäksi 3 kk?
> Ai tarkka arvio ajoa about 10 viikoa ja hankinnasta 4 kk.
> NDS puoli klappaa.



Jaamäävai?
Shit happens bro. Oletin osittain et se olis toi vaihteettomuus kun niitä särkee. Onneks tarmo on tottunu noita vaihtelemaan.
Mun saldo kuitukampien osalta on kahdet hajonneet vanhan mallin sixc:t (spaiderin tabit hajoaa), kolmannet takuuna saadut ehjinä hyllyssä.
Neljät cinchi-nextit NDS insertistä särki ja yhdet sramin xo:t samalla lailla. Korvaus-sramit vaihdoin setelirahaan. Nyt kolmessa pyörässä cinchi-sixc:t,
ensimmäisiäkään en oo saanu rikki. Vielä. Ikää noilla 1,5v / 1v / 0,5v.

Pojat puhu et ne uudet nextit kestäis. Tiiä häntä sitten.

----------


## zipo

Kammet viety kotikylän kauppaan,sillai takuujuttu ohjeiden mukaisesti.

----------


## zipo

> Jaamäävai?
> Pojat puhu et ne uudet nextit kestäis. Tiiä häntä sitten.



Justsää.almis
Onko ne uudet tyyppiä SL G4?Ketkä jäbät? YV:nä,thnx.

EDIT:Eilen näki livenä NW sävyä stongavalona,OK muuten mutta kestäiskö "lintu"lamppu mun käytössä?Orkkiskiinnikeitähän on pskottu jos lampputopiikkeja vilkaisee.
Ituo on uusi laatu lamppumerkki joiden tuotteita kehuttu tai ainakin spämmätty niiltä löytyisi vastaava tuote erilaisella stongakiinnikeellä..Ei vaan ole Euroopan puolella kuin 1 dealer ja pikkupuljuilla yleensä rahti joko kestää ikuisuuden tai maksaa törkeesti.En ole kysellyt hintoja ennenkuin oikeesti ostamassa.
Ostettu:Varakiekko prokkikseen  JJ4.8 perusversio.Pinnoja ja kasaamista vaille valmis.

----------


## zipo

Mikä ihmeen almis?hitto näitä kosketusnäyttöjä.

----------


## PaH

La / su päivänvalon tms mittainen noux-sessio? K/E?

----------


## Kapu

Loppuvuoden vapaa-aika on jo myyty aika loppuun, mutta varauksin K

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaille varovainen ehkä

----------


## zipo



----------


## HC Andersen

Seksikkään näköinen häristin.

----------


## MikkoVee

Huhhuh, komiaa on.

- Mikkovee

----------


## kmw

On gyl sangen pornoisa.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Uijjui kun on komia.

----------


## PaH

Ovat ajettavan oloisen pyörän menneet pilaamaan liian isoilla pyörillä ja lagillisella vaihdelaatikolla. 
Teknisesti toi pinion on kuulemma hieno, mut tuntuma on kun ajelis vapaarattaalla jossa otekohtia muutama.

----------


## kmw

En epäile PaHiksen sanaa ollenskans, mut onpas internjetpyöräilyyn iha helvatan soiva peli.

Lawwantaina Munqqkoski lähtöisesti haahuilua  Kpuistossa alk. n.13.00. Speksinä käymma siellä ja tulemma takas. Valoneuvo hyvä jos hämärtyessä ollaan vasta siellä. Tänne huutelua jos hidas, mutta vaappuva vauhti kelpaa. Soijjerissa nastat molemissa päissä niin sillä lähdössä.

----------


## jurpo

Lauwantai IP takapihalla alustava hyväksyntä, illalla on taas koirakoulutusta.

*kalustonarvontakoneenkäynnistysääni*

----------


## PaH

> La / su päivänvalon tms mittainen noux-sessio? K/E?



La dream_ride sessio loppuunmyyty, sorry.
Sunstain double_pain_ride session hakuaika sulkeutuu huomenna hämärän koiton jälkeen tms. 

Off_topic - piikkipyörille enenevä tarve skutsissa, kunhan tuo silee avovesi ensi yönä jäätää niin jänskää on kaltseilla aineskin ilman

----------


## PaH

> La dream_ride sessio loppuunmyyty, sorry.
> Sunstain double_pain_ride session hakuaika sulkeutuu huomenna hämärän koiton jälkeen tms. 
> 
> Off_topic - piikkipyörille enenevä tarve skutsissa, kunhan tuo silee avovesi ensi yönä jäätää niin jänskää on kaltseilla aineskin ilman



Suljetaan siis sunstaikin. 

Reilun 40km sessio tänään. Hämärissä liikkeelle, huikee keli. Paria spottia lukuunottamatta pohja kova, myös lampien jäät warovasti testattu.
Virikettä riitti nastapyörilläkin, valumajäätä vähän kaikkialla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Eli oliko huomiselle jotain herkkää ajoa kolme viikkoa ajamattomalle?

----------


## Marsusram

> , myös lampien jäät warovasti testattu.



Pöxynhaaran silmäke on usein auki koko talven.

----------


## PaH

> Pöxynhaaran silmäke on usein auki koko talven.



Jepu. Kerran oon muistaakseni nähny ton ummessa ja ajanu yli, jokunen talvi sit. Mut silloin oli ollu pari viikkoa yli kynpin pakkasia.
Siinä on lähde pohjassa. Pulputuksen näkee pinnasta. Tosta saatto ajella rantajäitä pitkin ihan sinne p-pään sillalle saakka. 





> Eli oliko huomiselle jotain herkkää ajoa kolme viikkoa ajamattomalle?



Kynmenen ja kattila? Pelekkää alamäkee myötätuuleen koko matka.
Tullaan poies ennen hämärää. 
Kuittaus / kielto ennen iltaysiä, muuten starttaan aikaisemmin

----------


## HC Andersen

Kymppi Kattila Kops.

----------


## kmw

Oliha hauskaa. Tosi paljon ei-polkupyöräilyä. Ajoin paikoissa mis en ennen oo käyny. Ukrainan liepeillä "järvet" kantavassa jäässä, kaikki ojat ei.



Aboriginaalin vinkistä siirryin joen yli eikä ollu pöllömpää siellkään.


Jos on vahvempi ote painovoimasta ja kitkasta niin sit Jeesus Elvis Omnipotentti vetää ilman nastoja. Tavis kuolevaiselle kovin vaatimattomaksi jäisi nuil hoodeilla kiertely. ISP ja silti sai olla tarkkana milloin kääntää tankoa. Pari krt polussa mutka, mut kokonaisuuden kannalta oli edukkaampaa mennä suoraan  :Hymy:  Ehjänä ja onnellisena selvisin.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jurpo

Alkuastuja kuittaa - nuilla poluilla pystyssäpysyminen edellyttää joko kovin matalapaineisia ruuvirenkaita tai eilen hankittuja luikatusmisenestimiä.   Neljä vuotta vanhoilla Microspikeseillä oli hiukan turhan jännää, piikit oli jo pyöreinä ja viilaamisen ulottumattomisssa. 

Prkl kun samaan aikaan on tarjolla vuosisadan teräsjäitä luisteluun, helmipolkuja pööräämiseen ja hakuhaukkuilua.  Viimeisin vei taas huomisen voiton koska se oli sovittu jo viikko sitten ja sovitut menot on sovitttuja menoja. Mörköilyä odotellen ja siihen panostaen. *nips*

----------


## PaH

> Kynmenen ja kattila? Pelekkää alamäkee myötätuuleen koko matka.



Rapeahko keli ja jänskät polut tänään. 
Tarttee harkita tennarin pohjien nastoitusta, pliukkaampaa pyörän vieressä kun päällä.
Tnx seuralle.

----------


## HC Andersen

Keli ja seura oli ihamparasta, kolme tuntia tuntuu koivissa kun nenä on ollut nuhainen kolme viikkoa. MX145 on kyllä noille keleille hieman vilakka tossu, hyvin sielä pärjäs ilman naståja.

----------


## Kemizti

> MX145 on kyllä noille keleille hieman vilakka tossu, hyvin sielä pärjäs ilman naståja.



Ekzää viäkään oo oppinu, rogassa viimeeks noilla jalkas paleli??

----------


## HC Andersen

Emmä oo kerenny vielä hakemaan mx303:sia, wølfgar ois ollu overkill. Nyt ei ollu niimpaha kun oli pitkät houst eikä shortsit.

----------


## zipo

Ostin kotimaiset nastarenkaat Stacheen kun käväsin kyselemässä muovikampien perään(no news).Parilla kävelylenkillä oppii arvostamaan pitoa ja pelkäämään kaatumisia....
Edellisen kerran kun on ollut nastarenkaat käytössä, Schwalbe oli juuri julkaissut ekat ISP:t.
WXC 300 57-622:set  valkkasin koska ne on Kiteeltä. Etunen piti ilmat heti tubelessina mutta takanen falskaa reunanauhasta melkein koko matkalta.Ei auta kuin kokeilla vanhaa hokkuspokkus konstia.

----------


## petjala

Hokkuspokkus kuulostaa hyvältä metodilta 👍

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## zipo

Kokeilin sitten simbsalabimiä,ei toiminut.Ei kai vanteen 36mm sisämitta ole liian leviä?
Hassun näköinen tuning profiili kun tarkemmin kattoo. Voisi olla mun käyttöön pyöreämpikin.
Nojaa ...kokeillaan ekana ja jos ei skulaa niin sitten jotain uutta.
Vaikka 27,5/42  kiekkosetti ja 3" NOK?

----------


## PaH

> Kokeilin sitten simbsalabimiä,ei toiminut.Ei kai vanteen 36mm sisämitta ole liian leviä?
> Hassun näköinen tuning profiili kun tarkemmin kattoo. Voisi olla mun käyttöön pyöreämpikin.
> Nojaa ...kokeillaan ekana ja jos ei skulaa niin sitten jotain uutta.
> Vaikka 27,5/42  kiekkosetti ja 3" NOK?



Jos ovatten samaa maata kun 27.5/3" niin ohkaisten + venyvien kylkien ja paksun kulutuspinnan yhdistelmä tekee kumista palkin muotoisen. 
Ainakin noissa fättifreddiessä näkyy yksilöitä joissa rungon aramidin(?) päältä on unohtunut reunasta pintakumi = vaatii tiivistyäkseen roisisti painetta.

----------


## zipo

Mä en käytä roisisti painetta renkaiden kanssa,max paineita ei ylitetä ikinä.
Vaatii hieman enemmän aikaa ja pientä askartelua jos oikein hankalat gumekset osuu kohdalle.
Hokkuspokkus ja ainakin sisätiloissa myös takanen pitänyt paineet yön yli.

----------


## PaH

semiroisi = öbaut ajopaine
roisi = baarin verran yli ajopaineen
isoroisi = roisista yli maksimiin asti

----------


## zipo

Otan tosta vinkista kopin.Isoroisi seuraavan kännäysreissun teemaksi.
Ei se etunen toiminutkaan pakkasessa tostanoinvaan  tubelessina.Snadisti sylkee litkua reunanauhasta.
On nää nastarenkaat omituisia....

----------


## Kuntoilija

Häh ja täh, onkos Zipon tipaton jo loppunut vai loppumassa, kun noin hurjia teemoja haikailee ?

----------


## zipo

Vielä pitää tipaton mutta eihän sitä tiedä milloin pitää vetää oikein kunnon känni.
Viikko podettu hänyssä kipua ja mestat olisi just nyt meikän ajoon vuoden parhaassa moodissa.
Ei lunta,kuraa,kuumaa,ötököitä tms vaan hemmetin nopeeta kovapohjaista baanaa vieläpä paikoissa joissa muina vuodenaikona ei voi ajaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

No hyvä Zippo, mää peljästyin jo, että viinapiru väijyy sun olkas takaa.

Flunssa vie täällä miestä ja ajohaluja, mutta jospa ensi viikolla uskaltaisi kevyesti kokeilla.

----------


## zipo

.

----------


## elasto

Jännän näkönen profiili tulee noin kapeella renkaalla ja leveällä kehällä. Miten toimii?

----------


## zipo

Oikeet testailut menee joulun pyhille jos kelit edes suosii nastarengas maistiaisia tuolloin.Mä olen ihan noviisi nastarenkaiden kanssa eli tuskin mitään syvällisempää osaan kertoa.
Veikkaan että pitää hemmetin hyvin ja rullaa huonosti järkyttävän nastarapinan saattelemana=tyypillinen nastaregas?
Ei helpoimmat tubelessviritettävät=reunanauhasta tihkuu litkua.
"Eläväiset" kyljet hyvällä tavalla ja on ilmeisesti  kevyt nastarenkaaksi?
Onkohan Lieksan pajalla unohtunut liimat nastoista?

----------


## marco1

Voe pärkkele, koko syksyn kytätty runko oli viimein asiallisessa alessa mutta nyt kun en ollut hetkeen tarkistanut tilannetta niin sopivat koot on loppu. Grrr

Vanhalla jatketaan vaikka enhän minä oo työmatkoja enempää nyt hetkeen ajanutkaan.

Lisää hokus pokusta tähän säikeeseen:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q

----------


## elasto

> Oikeet testailut menee joulun pyhille jos kelit edes suosii nastarengas maistiaisia tuolloin.Mä olen ihan noviisi nastarenkaiden kanssa eli tuskin mitään syvällisempää osaan kertoa.
> Veikkaan että pitää hemmetin hyvin ja rullaa huonosti järkyttävän nastarapinan saattelemana=tyypillinen nastaregas?
> Ei helpoimmat tubelessviritettävät=reunanauhasta tihkuu litkua.
> "Eläväiset" kyljet hyvällä tavalla ja on ilmeisesti  kevyt nastarenkaaksi?
> Onkohan Lieksan pajalla unohtunut liimat nastoista?



Toi profiili näyttää vähän siltä, että voi lähteä helposti alta jos kallistaa pyörää liikaa jäisillä pinnoilla. Silleen ettei noi "reunanastat" enää ota maahan kiinni vaan reunanappuloiden ulkoreuna ainoastaan. Toisaalta taas tuolla profiililla on ainakin enempi vetopitoa kun enempi nastoja ottaa kiinni maahan pyörän ollessa pystyssä.

----------


## mutanaama

No en tiiä, tarttis ajaa tasamaalla yli 45 asteen kulmassa, ja eikös se ollut liian rietasta. 
Marcon  musiikkivalinnalle 10!

----------


## jurpo

Oujee, Iltatähden tunnarihan tuo oli ja känkkäränkän laulaja kaposempana tuli heti elävästi mieleen.  :Hymy: 
Olikohan tuo vinyyli jossain....?

----------


## zipo

Toi rengas on tosi pehmee kyljistä joten luultavasti ei lipee edes viistolla alustalla.Enemmäkin huolestuttaa kestävyys tyylin DW.
Btw.3. viikko alkoi kampicasen kanssa.....

----------


## lego

Itsellä DW 120tpi kestänyt hyvin ja pitkään.. saattaapi ajotyylissä olla se ratkaiseva ero..

----------


## zipo

Kyllä ja  ko.seikan vuoksi erilaisia renkaita on markkinoilla läjäpäin.Ehkäpä liikakin kun tsekaa esim Maxxiksen tarjontaa...
Taitaa nykyjään olla suurin ongelma se valinnanvaikeus kaikessa fillarikamassa.

----------


## marco1

^ * n
Toi muzakki toimii myös ääniraitana sille kun yrittää tubelessoida vähän vaikeampaa rengasyhdistelmää pumpulla  :Hymy: 
Seuraava kappale on sitten Paradise Lost: "No hope in sight" tai "Ride on" oman maun mukaisella esittäjällä.

----------


## zipo

Bungepäivityksiä kun yhessä BG:ssä oli ruuvit leikannut jumiin alumiini kartiokiristyksiin.
Onneksi noitakin on nykyjään hyllytavarana paikallisessa.
Noissakin kannattaisi käyttää legendaarista sinistä lokua.Ruuvit ei löysty,hapetu jumiin,saa auki vaikka 2 vuoden kululuttua asennuksesta.
Kampicase OK.
Btw, Siellä olisi nyt niitä Bontyn pumppuja joilla pärjää metsän keskellä ilman kyyneliä.

----------


## kmw

Oli varsin setämäistä höntyilyä tänään Sääksin rannoilla ja jäällä. Kiitokset ajoseurueelle. Mutis voisi tännekin vidjonsa laittaa. Oli spooky tunnelma ajella sakeassa sumussa jäällä.

Eväsretkestä saressa olevalle tulipaikalle oli puhetta niin rohkenen ehdottaa notta kun traditsionaalinen Karinpäiväajo niin sinne. 2017 se olis su 15.1. Pitäkäämme mielessä.

----------


## Marsusram

> Oli spooky tunnelma ajella sakeassa sumussa jäällä.



Sumussa voi törmätä vaikka tuollaiseen:

Tai mulahtaa tuollaiseen:

----------


## arctic biker

Hmm, toukokuussa 2003 tai siellämain oltiin viikko  suksilla kera ahkion Inarinjärvellä. Sen verran vähän lunta että pienestä kiinni jottei haettu maastureita Rovaniemeltä.
Nuo kapeat salmet eli nuorat oli aika jänniä, muualla varmaan metri jäätä mutta rannoilla aika ohutta paikoin ja marsun kuvaamia avopaikkoja löytyi. Lähellä oli etten yhteen uponnut.

Ikuinen haave päästä uudelleen asianmukaisella kalustolla ja samanlaiseen jääkeliin.

----------


## kmw

Marsulla tollanenki liikkumapeli, peukalo tähän. 

Olisko selitystä 1. kuvan ilmiölle?

----------


## zipo

Rannan kallionkielekeeltä napattu  ja  ruodattu jäälle upside down.
Erikoisvekottimista....Altai Hokit kiinnostaisi jos pukkaa lunta reilummin-
Sit voisi väsätä custom Fättis Kickbiken koiran ulkoiluttamiseen.Runko ja takakiekko renkaineen puuttuu ja se ryhmä Haun vetokoira.
Etupään tarvikkeet varastossa.

----------


## PK1

> Btw, Siellä olisi nyt niitä Bontyn pumppuja joilla pärjää metsän keskellä ilman kyyneliä.



Lundbergilla? Hyvä että tuli, olivat loppu viikko sitten ja lupasivat laittaa tilaukseen...

----------


## zipo

Jep sielläpä hyvinkin ja näytti tulleen myös Maxxiksen +:ssa ja Fättisrenkaita.

----------


## mutanaama



----------


## kmw

Nysse osottelee mun pyörää.   Vai haikailee omaa ex-takakiekkoa? Hyvää settiä oli Hikiä Hyvinge välillä.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PaH

Speksausonkelma 1. Tarttis löytää ID/OD 50-60mm levee öbaut matala (<26mm) semifättikehä 26" /32H karboonisena. Tai parikin. 
Semmonen nextie-crocodile-luukölaik tms, onks kukaan kekannu muita vaihtoehtoja ? 
Se 65mm nextie olis sit se plän d. 
Speksausonkelma 2. Kellään ylimääräisenä paria sataa bestgripin 1000- ruuvinastaa ? Budi lahoaa alta, tarttis tehdä uutta piikkipyörää.





> Rannan kallionkielekeeltä napattu  ja  ruodattu jäälle upside down.



Emppiirisesti katsastettuna sanoisin että jäsen z saa ponanzan tosta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko Stanin Hugo ihan NouNou?

----------


## PaH

> Onko Stanin Hugo ihan NouNou?



On. Kirjeenvaihtokaveri ameriikan maalta on ajellu jokusen parin solmuun ja sano et ei kannata ees koettaa. 
Sattuneesta syystä uskon.

----------


## zipo

26 kehien speksailut jäänyt pois agendasta.Onko tietoa  kestävästä PF keskiöstä farrikkaan RF:n tilalle.Ei oo pakko olla 30mm akselilla kuhan kestäisi about 8 kk.

----------


## lego

> Speksausonkelma 1. Tarttis löytää ID/OD 50-60mm levee öbaut matala (<26mm) semifättikehä 26" /32H karboonisena.



muuten menee spekseihin mutta korkeutta 34mm
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ad1f002c&tpp=1

----------


## PaH

> muuten menee spekseihin mutta korkeutta 34mm
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ad1f002c&tpp=1



Juurkin noila mitoila olevat kehät on ollu ajossa nyt parisen vuotta, nextie noissa nykyisissä toimittajana. Ei tuu toisia moisia.
Korkeus on hjuvin oleellinen jutska, procore toimii viel < ID 55mm kehällä auttavasti (tested) mut se venan kierre ei riitä yli 28mm ontelokehän kans.

Speksauongelma 2 ratkes. Ny on ruuvinastoja. Tarttee tehdä yks 27,5plus nastatakakumiloinen, aihio on viel arvonnassa. 3.0NN tai isompi DerBaron, kassotaan.
Oli muutes u*ttumainen operatsiooni saada 120 kpl BG1000:sta irti lahosta budista, olivat kiinni kun se kuuluisa paska junttilan tuvan seinässä. 
Tää on siis kuopiolainen kansansanonta tää. Jäsen petjala voinee vahvistaa.
 Parin talven ajoissa ei ensimmäistäkään irronnutta nastaa. Huomenna vois tehdä vanhelgasta uuden piikkisen etupyörän, tänään ei ranne enää jaksa.

----------


## PaH

> ...Onko tietoa  kestävästä PF keskiöstä farrikkaan RF:n tilalle.Ei oo pakko olla 30mm akselilla kuhan kestäisi about 8 kk.



Oisin sanonu et praxis M30 thru ellen olis tajunnu et farrikka = farley = joku kumma fättijuttu = levee syteemi. Eli jos kupeilla selviit niin sanotaan
ChrisKing ja varavaihtoehtoina Enduron XD-15 kupit ja sen varavaravaihtoehtona WheelsManufacturing PF30.
Kingin 30mm akselia syövistä keskiöistä ei oo kokemusta, mut 24mm autpoord- kupit on ässiä. Mullon ny noi BSA-kierteelliset XD-15- kupit riibissä 
30mm akselilla, olivat jo edellisessä. Yhä kun pakasta vedetyt, pashaa on ettei noita enää tehdä. Wheels mfg:n PF- syteemiä isot pojat kehu, niissä
on  kierteellinen kiristyshylsy leekereihen välissä niinkus praxissessa. Ja itte lakrun vaihto on 5min jutska, sikäli kun tarttee.

Noilla CK/ XD-15 / praxis synsteemeillä on menny ny pari vuotta täysin ilman bb-onkelmia, takana on ne ajat jolloin E13/RF/Hope/tms keskiölakrujen kesto oli muutamasta
viikosta pariin kuukauteen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko maanantailke lenkiseuraa?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä nastotin 4.4 J:n kakkosrivin nappulat jää-ajelua varten, ja liimasin ne 60s pikaliimalla. Jäivät vähän korkealle, mutta voi uittu mikä pito, ei paljoa sudittele edes sileellä jäällä, eikä yhtään nastaa irronnu lyhyellä noin 6km testilenkillä johon kuului tosin pari sataa metriä muuta kuin jäätä. Mut silti. 
Mistäs noita 4.4:ia saikaan ostaa lisää?? 
[edit] bike24

----------


## jurpo

^^ Eikös tapaninpäivänä oo traditionaalisesti ajeltu lumettomilla poluilla talvimyrskyssä kaatuilevia puita väistellen? Siis alustava jes.

----------


## marco1

Tuommoinen Hope tunkattiin kiinni yhteen muoviseen 29äriin, en osaa sanoa noista sivuilla löytyvistä mitoista löytyykö sopivaa Fartsikkaan. Hopen työkalu olis varmaan hyvä mutta meni paikalleen prikka+kierrentanko-setillä ja jollain Motonetin mp-avaimella.
En nyt tiedä tuosta muuten kuin että 2 kuukautta sitä on kuulemma nyt ajettu joka kelissä ja että vielä toimii.

Pyyssä on tuommoinen mutta eihän mun ajeluilla voi sanoa kestosta mittään, vielä pyörii ja vaan ihan pikkusen pykii. Tänä vuonna asennettu.

----------


## PaH

> ...Huomenna vois tehdä vanhelgasta uuden piikkisen etupyörän, tänään ei ranne enää jaksa.



Eipäsittullu vanhelgasta piikkipyörää, ne nappulat olikin halkaistu lamelleiks ja kärsävällisyys koki loppunsa kun niihi koetti ruuvinastaa ujuttaa.
Tuli sit terrenen vaziasta piikkipyörä. Kyljessä lukee et 4.6", leveys sama kun isommalla juggernautilla ja korkeutta enempi. 
Eka testi väitti et soiva kumi myös etusena, nastoista huolimatta.

----------


## zipo

Hope nähty livenä BG:ssä ilman väliputkea ,niissä taisi olla joku laakerivälyksen  shimmausjuttu tms säätö RF:N kampien kanssa.
Thnx vinkeistä, noita samoja tullut speksailtua mutta Endurosta ja Hopesta omat kokemukset ei ole niitä parhaimpia.Mistäs sen tietää saletisti miten noi PF lakrut skulaa.
Vielä yhdet lakrut hommaan ja jos ei kestä niin menee fillari vaihtoon.
Joo nastat on kivat ainoastaan jäällä,siitymillä tartee kuulosuojaimet.

----------


## Marsusram

> Joo nastat on kivat ainoastaan jäällä,siitymillä tartee kuulosuojaimet.



Fat Freddie on selkeästi hiljaisempi kuin ISP, pienempi nastan ulkonema. Taitaa ISP olla tuosta samasta syystä kivempi jäällä.

PF laakeri (Shimano MT800 PF92) on vasta vähän aikaa ollut ajossa. Pitänee hankkia joku uusi varalle, kun tuon kestävyydestä ei ole kovin korkeat odotukset.

----------


## zipo

Öö ei mulla ole ISP:jä vaan Suomi Tyres WXC 300:set.29".
Shimanot lakrut ollut ihan jees vs RF.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Öö ei mulla ole ISP:jä vaan Suomi Tyres WXC 300:set.29".



Sulla lienee ollut noi WXC:t 29+:ssa?  Paljonko on ko kumilla leveyttä pluskehillä?

----------


## Smo

Kyllä nastat on kivat myös märässä juurakossa ja lahoilla märillä pitkoksilla

----------


## zipo

WCX:ät 57mm leveimmästä kohdasta 38mm sisämitallisella kehällä.
Fläsä on taas kuin uusi,ei rutise ja kulkee mainiosti.
Mä diggaan näistä lumettomista  ja routaisen maan  keleistä niin paljon tutkimatonta/ajamatonta aluetta ihan kotikulmilla ja melkein joka paikkaan pääsee polkemalla

----------


## PaH

> Fat Freddie on selkeästi hiljaisempi kuin ISP, pienempi nastan ulkonema. Taitaa ISP olla tuosta samasta syystä kivempi jäällä.



fatfreddien nastaulkonema vois olla reilumpi, ajoittain on kaivannu sitä freddies revenge lite- tuntumaa - aihio olis jees mut snadi nasta on händikäppi.
ajoimma männä larstaina pyhän laurin polkuja ässkorvessa ja muilla kolmella oli kummassakin päässä ISP:t, mulla fat freddiet ja jäi jokunen jäinen vastakallio ajamatta
sutimisen takia. ISPt rouhi ylös asti. 
modasin sittemmin omia ff:ä, revin reunanappuloiden nastat veks. pidossa häviö tuskin mitään, mut eipä nappaile enää kiven kantteihin samallaviisiin.

----------


## kmw

Setälaumalle hyvää joulua.

----------


## marco1

Hyvät joulut!

Gummiasiaan sen verran että hyvin sisäänajetut Revenzit molempiin päihin ja sata kiloa pyörä+kuski yhdistelmää päälle tarkoittaa sitä ettei mulla meinaa riittää moottorissa potku tuon liikuttamiseen, ei ainakaan pitkään.  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Hyviä jouluja itsekullekin.

Mun orastava joulumieli kaipas hienoviritykseks aamuisen annoksen huuhtelua & tuuletusta - nuukselassa oli kumpaakin tarjolla, yllinkyllin. 
Olosuhde oli ajoittain jopa ikstriimi. Ei oo aatot veljiä keskenään.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko kukaan liikkeellä Nuukselassa maanantaina?

----------


## PaH

> Onko kukaan liikkeellä Nuukselassa maanantaina?



Todennäköisesti kyllä. Mitäs sais olla?

Ei ollu tungosta tänäänkään. Päivän saldoksi jäi kolmen ennen ajamattoman pätkän bongaaminen, yks kyljestä revenny rengas ja
tyhjiks ajetut jalat. Varsin kuiva keli ei ollu, mut tokat hanskat tartti vasta neljännellä tunnilla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Miltä kuullostaisi kl.10 @Luukki tai Kattila. Joku semmonen 3-4h alle oksennus vauhdin.

----------


## PaH

> Miltä kuullostaisi kl.10 @Luukki tai Kattila. Joku semmonen 3-4h alle oksennus vauhdin.



Lähemmä siis kynpiltä luukista. Nähtäväks jää mitä kautta päädytään jonnekin.

----------


## HC Andersen

Kynppi @Luukki *kops*

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PaH

Joko eilinen jalkojen tyhjennys oli normaalia perusteellisempi, tai sit alkaa ikä painaa. Ei kulkenu. 
Ajeltiin met hooceen kans kumminkin tovi, pysyttiin semmosilla helpoilla ja nopeilla äkssee- poluilla. 
Nähtiin valoilmiökin. Pohjat oli paikoin kosteahkoja ja jokusesta limajuuresta lähti ajokki alta - jokunen 180nen ja yks 270. Ja yks istahdus puroon.

----------


## HC Andersen

Veli Pahiksella kulkutauti? Vauhti oli mun huonosti reenatuille narujaloille sopiva.

----------


## PaH

> Veli Pahiksella kulkutauti? Vauhti oli mun huonosti reenatuille narujaloille sopiva.



Kulkuahidastava kulkeva tauti tms. 
Päätin sit juhlan kunniaks potkasta eilissä ehtoona pikkujarpaan kynnen irti alustastaan. Ei ollu viisasta se.
Ainoa testattu kenkä jossa jarpi ei vaivaa on japantteri. 

Alustava testisessio terrene chunkilla (27,5plus / 3") suoritettu. Ei paskempi etukumi se.

----------


## zipo

Mä toivoin sähköfillaria,tais kirje hukkua matkalla Korvatunturille.

2 vaihtoehtoa olisi speksattuna ,4" Petokala fläsä tai newschool 3"jäkäri.Voikohan tollasilla ajella bemaxityyliin lenkottamalla?
Polkasu silloin tällöin harvalla vällärillä.Meneekö avustusohjelma takatilaan tai tehoanturit sekoilee?

----------


## Landman

Saviolta löytyisi sähköläski kokeiluun. Vaikka Villen kanssa joku päivä voitte käydä pienellä testilenkillä,itse sen verran noviisi,etten zipon matkaan kehtaa lähteä.

----------


## PaH

Tulevana larstaina on kuulemma tän vuoden viimeinen päivä. Sen takia pääsee nuukselaan ajamaan. Taas. Jee.
Startti auringon noustessa 09:24 ja paluu starttiruutuun ennen auringonlaskua, öbaut. 
Keli on kuulemma kuiva, mut älkää antako sen häiritä. 
Starttiruutu arvotaan välillä velskola - kattila kunhan hypoteettiset osallistujat ovatten ilmoittautuneet pe 12:00 mennessä.
Tarjolla siis snadisti kosteeta maastoo, hitaita (mut helppoja) polkuja ynnä tylsää seuraa, itte kuljen yhdellä vaihteella.

----------


## zipo

Ajot ollut keppi&risu keikkoja oman kylän kadoksissa olleilla poluilla.Jotain löytynyt...
Oikee handu 40% kondiksessa eli kaikenlainen oikea maastoajo on poisluettu toistaiseksi myös testailu.
Siksi varmaan speksailukuume vallannut mielen.

----------


## Bässi

Ai kauhee, autokuume vallannu mielen ja ruumiin, näinköhän tän selättää vielä. Jos pääsis joskus poleksimaankin.
autot haisee jne

----------


## petjala

> Tulevana larstaina on kuulemma tän vuoden viimeinen päivä. Sen takia pääsee nuukselaan ajamaan. Taas. Jee.
> Startti auringon noustessa 09:24 ja paluu starttiruutuun ennen auringonlaskua, öbaut. 
> Keli on kuulemma kuiva, mut älkää antako sen häiritä. 
> Starttiruutu arvotaan välillä velskola - kattila kunhan hypoteettiset osallistujat ovatten ilmoittautuneet pe 12:00 mennessä.
> Tarjolla siis snadisti kosteeta maastoo, hitaita (mut helppoja) polkuja ynnä tylsää seuraa, itte kuljen yhdellä vaihteella.



Yks hypotenuusa vois tulla kokeilee pisimpänä sivuna oleilua.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## zipo

Ei mitenkään pahasti,joku snadi murtumantyylinen kyynärpää/käsivarsi alueella.Parin viikon levolla parantunut työkelpoiseksi.
Olkaa tarkkoina kun kävelette parkkis ja piha-alueilla jos tulee taas oikeat jääkelit.Polut on ihan helmikunnosa ,en pitäisi huonona jos talvikausi
pysyisi tälläisenä.Aavistus lunta tuomassa valoisuutta ja polut betonia.Huikee pito ja rullavuus myös  out of bounds koordinaateilla.(suot jne)

----------


## petjala

Ääh. Äkkilipat kävellessä on kyllä huonoja aina.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## ellmeri

Kaikki näköjään potee jotain sairautta,niin täälläkin,takapöörää ootelessa willariosasta.Tule apuun Markus tai Eppu.

----------


## Landman

Pikaista paranemista zipolle. Halutessasi saat joskus kokeilla sekoaako minun KTM:n bosch järjestelmä sinun polkemistyylillä. Täytyykin itse kokeilla seuraavalla lenkillä tuota bmx tyylin polkemista,jatkan siitäkin aiheesta myöhemmin toisessa topiikissa, etten sotke tätä yhteislenkki topiikkia enempää.

----------


## zipo

Thnx.Hmm kotari, huolto/varaosat löytynee hyllystä?Kyllä tähän ebike tarinaa mahtuu ja pysyy  asiallisempana kuin ns.yleisessä tropiikissa.

----------


## PaH

> Mä toivoin sähköfillaria,tais kirje hukkua matkalla Korvatunturille.



Tuopa se kuullostaa semmoselta taudilta et turha on toivotella pikaista paranemista, tainee ainoa lääke olla eefätin hankinta.
Vuoden kun vielä venaat niin niitä saa semmosiakin joita voi ajaa appsin kautta. Pikavalinnasta voi valita kelin, baanan ja fillarin säädöt -
eiks se olis aika leuhkaa maata kaamosaikaan räntäsateella soffalla ja päästellä heinäkuisessa helteisessä iltapäivässä vaiks toboccania 
ales niin pal ku pää kestää...
Ostosuositus: vahva jees

appråpåå - viitaten viestiin #7373, onks se ny nii että veden lotinan ja tuulen huminan ohella ainoa mitä rääppiäislenkillä kuulee on
petjalan puuskutus ylämäkilöisissä (mitä ei tietysti ole, mut...), petjalan kikatus alamäjissä + tasaisella ynnä petjalan vitsit tauoilla (mitä ei 
tietysti ole, mut...) ??? Hei haloo?

appråpåå(2) - ehtoopähkinää eli pmnuts - tunnistakaa kuvan fättinastakumit

----------


## HC Andersen

Oliko huomisessa rääppiäisjunassa vielä tilaa?

----------


## jurpo

Mää luulen olevani piileskelemässä hakukoirilta... Yleensä sunnuntaiaamuna pidettävä häppeninki on krapulavaaran taatta aikaistettu.  *päätäseinäänmiö*

----------


## PaH

Pisimmälle siivulle ynnä välivaunulle tiedoksi saatettakoon että lähtöasema on kattila ja lähtöaika myöhästetty
klo 09:30. Siks kun petjala tuli kerran viime vuonna ajoissa, mut tään vuoden saldo on viel nolla.
Omat evät mukaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Petjala on kuin VR, aina myöhässä. Oliko konduhtöörillä mielessä joku väliasema vai onko tää pikajuna?

----------


## PaH

> Petjala on kuin VR, aina myöhässä. Oliko konduhtöörillä mielessä joku väliasema vai onko tää pikajuna?



Ehdoton ehkä. Välitilan kaipuu voidaan täyttää joko hotelli nuukselan terdellä tai haltiassa tai molemmissa. 
Pysähtelee ne pikaisetkin junat.

----------


## petjala

Olin kerran tänä vuonna   GFBD-starttiin piti ajaa siirtymä pyörällä. Tyrin. Myöhästyin myös junasta. Menin pakulla. Great success!

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## Marsusram

> appråpåå(2) - ehtoopähkinää eli pmnuts - tunnistakaa kuvan fättinastakumit



Terrene Wazia on ylempi, mutta toinen ei tule mieleen vaikka muistan nähneeni että "ompas Dillingerin oloinen tullut joltakin"..

Huomenna heräilyt taas sen verran hitaasti että painun Skorpeen suunnistamaan. Oli Viirilänsuollakin melko kantavaa viikolla.

----------


## petjala

Wazian alapuolella oleva renka kentiespä Chaoyang Snow Storm? Vaikkeivat siinä tapauksessa ole jaksaneet nährätä muottia ihan identtiseks tuotekuvan kera.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## petjala

Hilpeät oli 2016 vuoden rääppiäiset. Värittömien hahmojen harmaa keli.


Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## HC Andersen

Ihanat bakkanaalit oli Nouxissa, jäykkä takaperse hieman haittasi flåuta. Mutta summa summarum ois vuoden voinu päättää huonommin.

----------


## PaH

> Hilpeät oli 2016 vuoden rääppiäiset. Värittömien hahmojen harmaa keli.



Värittömät hahmot toisaalla. Näytti sit olleen mullakin kännikammeran linssi märkä.
Kyllä valjutkin bakkanaalit aina kotiolot voittaa. Tnx. Tarinoiden tasoa voitais ens vuonna koettaa nostaa; 
tään päivän pohjapiste veli petjalle hattara-aiheesta. Meitsillä selvästi liikaa vaihdepyöräilyä alla, ei oikein löytyny yx-vee flåuta. 



disclaimer: hoocee kuvassa kuivaharjoittelee, tölkki photoshoppailtu pois hygieniasyistä

----------


## petjala

Aika seisovista suo-ojista kieltämättä kumpusi löyhkäävän matalat jutut. Anteeks tympeydestä ja kiitos ymmärryksestä. Terapialeluna toimivaa. Petraan uuden vuoden puolella :-) 

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## PaH

Jepu. Toivomma yhteisesti ensi vuodelle lisäksi mm. kantavampia polkusia ynnä enempi negatiivisia ylämäkiä.
Koska mikään ei ole olemassa ennenkun se on inttervepissä, niin todennetaan myös sellainen faktuaalinen seikka et petjala saapui 
lähtöasemalle sekuntitolkulla etuajassa.

----------


## PaH

> ... Toivomma yhteisesti ensi vuodelle lisäksi mm. kantavampia polkusia ynnä ...



Ja p*skat, aineskaan tänään ei vielä pinnat olleet jähmeet. 
Nastattomalla medium-plussalla tuntu kyntämiseltä. Vain yhdet lipat valumajäissä. Huomenna kylmenee, sanoo yrnon etana.
Mut 2o17 kausi avattu. 2016 jäi xxx tuntiin, vähempi kun viitenä edellisenä - tarttis kai miehistyä.

----------


## zipo

Heh johan on ryhtiliikettä.Starttiruudussa ollaan ajallaan ja sit vielä lisää tunteja ....ootekste alkanut reenaa?Petjalalla vaihteet?Se vetää huumorijäbän miettelijääksi.
Eiks HC ole niin nuori ikäisekseen että ton kuivaharjottelun voisi tulkita myös toisin?Kiva ettete laittanut mitään vtusta aiheuttavia ajokuveja floupätkiltä niin munkaan ei tartte
synkistellä almuhändyn takia missatuja ajopäiviä.

Mä joudun hissutelemaan  kotikulmilla helppoja ja kovapohjaisia polkuja vaikka kelien puolesta on paras talvi moneen vuoteen kaahotella esim.no u X tai ässäkorvessa.
Luontojuttuja:Hiusjäätä taas kapuluiden pinnalla monessa paikassa,pajunkissoja ja puolukkakin  puskee uutta vaalean vihreää lehtikertaa+ monennäköisiä sieniä.
Sähköissä alkaa speksit olla valmiina,3 vaihtoehtoa jäänyt jäljelle.Prkl kun pääsisi mettään koeajolle.
Täpäriä tesmailin asfaltilla perjantaina mutta kun mä en jaksa niitä lotaavia linkkuja,laakerisavottaa jne. E-bikejen veto ja jarrupuolen kulutusosien uusimisen lisäksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

E-bike? Alkaako Z:lla ikä painaa?

----------


## marco1

^Eikös kaikista pyöristä tule Z-bikejä sopivalla kuskilla?

Jos 2016:sta muistelee tikkusilmän uhallakin niin semmoinen ehkä 50-100 tuntia jäi uupumaan toiveista, statistiikka näyttää parisataa kertaa ja 248h joten kuten liikkumiseksi tai urheiluksi laskettavaa. Ei sillä muuten niin väliä mutta jäin itselleni velkaa tuon 50-100h hupia...

----------


## PaH

> E-bike? Alkaako Z:lla ikä painaa?



Nääh. Sillon vaan se aika kuukaudesta. Z ajelee halutessaan rinkiä nuorempien ympärillä ilman sähköjäkin, muulloinkin kun tauoilla. Mut myös silloin.

Mää kamalasti kummastelen ekana sitä et seutukunnalla on pläskisiä phillareita joka talvi tuplasti enempi kun edellisenä ja sit kun sataa snadisti lunta,
ainoat todisteet niiden phättien olemassaolosta näkyy klv:llä. Luulis et palstat olis turvoksissa hehkutusta miten hyvin xxxx- geo ja yyy- kokoinen 
kumi toimii tommosessa 10-20cm puuterissa, mut *itut. Poluilla näy muuta kun jäniksen & peurojen jälkiä. 
Oli mulla toinenkin kummastelun aihe, mut unohdin sen.

----------


## zipo

Kyl mä vanhakin olen mutta speksaaminen saa  yliotteen aina kun ei voi ajaa riittävästi syystä tai toisesta.
Toi sähkis kiehtoo sellasena trailmaker laitteena,esim tälläisellä kelillä kuin tänään olisi voinut ajaa huomattavasti enemmän reittejä auki sähkiksellä kuin yksikseen luomulla.
Enkä mä tiedä löytyykö sellasta jonka voisi ostaa ihan omaan käyttöön.....katotaan ei tässä mikään hoppu ole.
Onneksi Hra K oli apukuskina Konalla niin saatiin joitain pätkiä rullattavaksi asti.Ei mekään bongattu kuin yhdet kaposet ja whitefläsän? jäljet vaikka pari tuntia vierähtäkin oranssilla alueella.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyll mää kävin tänään pläskillä ihan skutsin puolella. Ihan joka paikasta mun taidot ei kera 4'8 Jumbo Jimin riittäneet. En silti ihan heti ala Bud & Lou kompoa alle laittamaan.

----------


## kmw

Soijjeri con ISP oli tänään Kepussa iha kunkku. Etelämpänä jos erehtyi tallotulle kelville oli hankalampaa, mut skutsissa kaikui 
JII-HAA. Monta polkua ja kalliota pääsin ekana korkkaamaan. Life os good.

----------


## marco1

> Oli mulla toinenkin kummastelun aihe, mut unohdin sen.



Olisko se että miksi ihmeessä suksitaan pientä hullunlenkkiä vaikka vois ajaa pyörällä ihan missä vaan?
Ei mitään järkeä mutta yksi syyllinen täälläkin, hep.

----------


## elasto

Kyllä minäkin ajelin polkuja pitkin läskillä eilen, mutta vaan täällä Vantaan puolella.

----------


## PaH

Larstai. Noux? 
Approx 10-14. Jostain ja sinne takas. Teoriassa enimmäkseen ajettavaa settiä. 
 Jos joku, niin jiihaa huomen_kuus_PM mennessä tänne.

----------


## PaH

> Larstai. Noux? 
> Approx 10-14. Jostain ja sinne takas. Teoriassa enimmäkseen ajettavaa settiä. 
>  Jos joku, niin jiihaa huomen_kuus_PM mennessä tänne.



Gate closed.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ei ollu peräkkäisst päivät veljiä keskenään, lämpötilaero 22 astetta tuulessa n.8m/s ja lumi määrässä 10cm. Kivaa oli kuiteski retkeillä Repovedellä.

----------


## PaH

> Larstai. Noux? 
> Approx 10-14. Jostain ja sinne takas. Teoriassa enimmäkseen ajettavaa settiä.



Teorian soveltaminen käytäntöön oli tänään aika työlästä. 
Teoriassa tuo lumimäärä (alkuviikkoista + aamuista 5-10cm, lenkin aikana ~5cm lisää) ei pitäs tehdä ajosta hankalaa, mut tänäänpä teki.
Eskimoilla on tommoselle lumelle varmaan oma nimityksensä ja epäilen suuresti että sillä on viitteitä ulkosynnyttimiin tms.
Kantoa just sen verran et mistään ei pitoa mihinkään suuntaan. Reilu 4h ja just jakso ajamalla autolle takas. Ei ehken ollu 32x20 ihan optimi tonne.

----------


## kmw

Mää ihan aamusta kävin lähipoluilla rinpularengas 32/20 kokeilulla. Mun jaksamisella ja taidoilla 45min riitti. Läski ja 14 vaihdetta mulle parempi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään rullasi kuiteski paremmi ku eilen, vähän kun sen ulkosynnyttimen ois rasvannu valaanrasvalla, niimpalio parempi luisto.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Teorian soveltaminen käytäntöön oli tänään aika työlästä. 
> Teoriassa tuo lumimäärä (alkuviikkoista + aamuista 5-10cm, lenkin aikana ~5cm lisää) ei pitäs tehdä ajosta hankalaa, mut tänäänpä teki.
> Eskimoilla on tommoselle lumelle varmaan oma nimityksensä ja epäilen suuresti että sillä on viitteitä ulkosynnyttimiin tms.



Kävin pienellä flunssan jälkeisellä lenkillä Keimolan-Vehkalan poluilla ja koin saman tyyppistä fiilistä mut luulin sen vaan johtuvan pitkälti siitä et on  niin onneton kuski.  Siis siellä missä ei ollut kukaan koiranulkoiluttaja tms tallustellut.  (ja niitä jäklkiä ei paljoa ollut 1330-15)

----------


## järtsy

Ei siellä tainnu tänään millään kombolla kovin hyvin kulkea, Ylästön metässä vajaa tunti räpiköintiä riitti. Helvetti ku ei meinannu edes alamäkeen pystyä ajamaan, kokoajan pyörä kampes kaikkialle muualle paitsi suoraan eteen.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Päivän verran vanhentunut lumi oli tänään aika selvästi paremmin ajettavissa verrattuna eiliseen jotenka ihan mukavaahan oli käydä ajelemassa.  Ulkoilijatkin oli jo ehtineet polkuja tallaamaan.

----------


## jurpo

Hehe.
Tää kävi paukkupakkasten kadottua rekuttaren kanssa nuuhistelemasssa Ylästön alueen polut läpi lauvantaina ja suntaina ja kylläpä siellä oli jännnniä paksupyörän jälkiä - ihan suorallakin polun osalla oli tehty yli  90 asteen käännöksiä ja reippaita rinnakkaissiirtymiä  kun kumista oli pito loppunut... Olisko olluna hirrmupaineilla osuutta asiaan? 
Tai sit paikallinen valaanrasvakuuro on syynä...

----------


## Marsusram

> Hehe.
> Tää kävi paukkupakkasten kadottua rekuttaren kanssa nuuhistelemasssa Ylästön alueen polut läpi lauvantaina ja suntaina ja kylläpä siellä oli jännnniä paksupyörän jälkiä - ihan suorallakin polun osalla oli tehty yli  90 asteen käännöksiä ja reippaita rinnakkaissiirtymiä  kun kumista oli pito loppunut... Olisko olluna hirrmupaineilla osuutta asiaan? 
> Tai sit paikallinen valaanrasvakuuro on syynä...



Hep! Minionit (su) pitivät oikein hyvin lumessa, mutta lumi ei pitänyt jäisessä maankuoressa..
Hakasuonkallioilla ei pidä pienempiä rekkuja päästää eksymään pimeällä. Tosi iso ukuli näkyi siellä.

----------


## PaH

> Tänään rullasi kuiteski paremmi ku eilen, vähän kun sen ulkosynnyttimen ois rasvannu valaanrasvalla, niimpalio parempi luisto.



Mulla oli perjantaina sawo-niminen syy olla testaamatta rullausta. Larstaina eteneminen oli /ceestä. Osittainen (~20%? koko paskuudesta) syy paikantui eilen - 
gussetin DH- kettingeissä se on muutes semmonen valaanrasva varastotavarana et kun se muhii tommosessa parinkympin pakkasessa jokusen päivän niin tuloksena jäykähkö ketiu.
Otin "vahingossa" eilen ko ketiun irki ja jööti on niin jähmee et noin 110- linkkinen ketju kesti suorana vaakatasossa kun toisesta päästä kiinni piteli. Ja ihan aikuisten oikeesti
kettinki oli samoin päin kun fillarissakin. Moista ennen tavannu. Muutes kylä hyvä ketju se.

Jos joku halajaa pongata hilpeitä fättiksen jälkiä, niin mm kikkakalliolta löytyy naurettavaa. 
Alkaa tuo kosteentuva valkea juttu paeta kumiloisen alta sillai laatoina noissa viistoisemmissa paikoissa.

----------


## kmw

Karinpäivä on tänään , onnea vaan kaikille sankareille, mutta perinteiset ajot ajetaan vasta ensi sunnuntaina. Liikkeellepolkaisu Rajamäen hautuumaalta  (namiskaattoriin Astrakanintie)  kirkonmenojen jälkeen klo11.00. Viime vuonna käytiin Rauhalassa kääntymässä niin nyt Röykän vuoro. Mennessä kiemurrellaan Kiljavannummella, Röykän soramonttu ja -pururata, Koivuniemi, ehkä poketaan jäällä, MPP,  kaffetaukoilu Märkiön Mökissä . Jos virtaa&hinkua niin sakkokierroksia Käpylännummella. Takas kalmistolla ~15.00. Nyt mytolookit manailee ihan kohtuullista keliä, teretulemast.

----------


## jurpo

ej pysty - suntaina taas hakuhaukkuiluilua.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ehdoton ehkä.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaihavvarmasti tulen

----------


## PaH

Astraaliajolle vaffa ehkä.

Larstaina olis taasen tarjolla nuukselaa - approx 10-14 / approx 40km / approx ajettavaa (pääosin) - jos joku hinguu alkulämpöjä sunstaille niin
halukkuudet ilmaistaan normisti pe iltakuus mennessä. Starttipaikka arvotaan ~sitte. 
Jos taaskaan ei kukaan niin häätyy ajella alta vaan omia jalkoja.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lawwantaina lasten kutsuilla  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Onnea Garyille, lahjaksi *ei lauleta* kuorossa Teuvon versiota Carrie-biisistä. En edes linkkaa.

Ei taida vielä ollaminun  aika vaihtaa porkkia pyörään vaikka kökön kökkö talvi onkin ollut.

----------


## Tank Driver

Astrakani?

----------


## zipo

Mä vähän ihmettelikin niitä jälkiä

----------


## petjala

:-o Jos viimeinkin luvassa jotain ohjelmaa. Siis kun ne ränsistyneet "Vantaalla tapahtuu - Det händer i Vanda" vanerikyltit on aina tyhjiä.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## Kuntoilija

En ehkä tule häiritsemään herrasväen menoja pyhänä. Sen kyllä muistan, että viime kerralla oli Karit tilanneet vähän turhan rapsakan kelin.

----------


## kmw

^ jeh, oli -15°, mut nyt luvassa paaljon lempeämpää. Kuntsari saapuu vaan paikalle itte toteamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

On siel kyllä varmaan huonoi juttui tyrkyllä kuitenkin 👍

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## petjala

> Astraaliajolle vaffa ehkä.
> 
> Larstaina olis taasen tarjolla nuukselaa - approx 10-14 / approx 40km / approx ajettavaa (pääosin) - jos joku hinguu alkulämpöjä sunstaille niin
> halukkuudet ilmaistaan normisti pe iltakuus mennessä. Starttipaikka arvotaan ~sitte. 
> Jos taaskaan ei kukaan niin häätyy ajella alta vaan omia jalkoja.



Ohut ja ujo joo. Huonossa on liikunnat nyt, eli mun jalkojen alta-ajo onnistuu ainakin helposti.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## PaH

> Ohut ja ujo joo. Huonossa on liikunnat nyt, eli mun jalkojen alta-ajo onnistuu ainakin helposti.



No sit. Starttaamma 10:01 velskolan alaparkista. Kyl sää tiiät. Olosuhde on ha-ha-haastava, ellei yhtään kylmää. Mut jos ei, niin sit plän bii;
joka sattumalta sekin alkaa samasta paikkaa samaan aikaan. 

Maastolliset olosuhteet testattu ja kovasti kahtiajakoisiks havaittu. On semmosta valkeeta alustaa jossa ajaa nihkeesti mut kumminkin.
Ja sit on semmosta harmaata sosetta joka paitsi kastelee p*seen niin elimimoi veto- ja sivuttaispidon jommastakinkummastakin päästä,
ajaa siinäkin kyllä. Tms. 
Mielen ylennykseksi kuva paikasta jossa lumi enimmäkseen valkeaa.

----------


## zipo

Mä värkkäsin halppis stongavalon.

----------


## petjala

Kannustava koeajokuva PaHilla 🙌

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## petjala

Sinne siis. Zeta mahtuu kyytiin jos on lähöillään. Soita aamulla tai koodaamalla vaikka nyt.

Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## Odottakaa

> Karinpäivä on tänään , onnea vaan kaikille sankareille, mutta perinteiset ajot ajetaan vasta ensi sunnuntaina. Liikkeellepolkaisu Rajamäen hautuumaalta  (namiskaattoriin Astrakanintie)  kirkonmenojen jälkeen klo11.00. Viime vuonna käytiin Rauhalassa kääntymässä niin nyt Röykän vuoro. Mennessä kiemurrellaan Kiljavannummella, Röykän soramonttu ja -pururata, Koivuniemi, ehkä poketaan jäällä, MPP,  kaffetaukoilu Märkiön Mökissä . Jos virtaa&hinkua niin sakkokierroksia Käpylännummella. Takas kalmistolla ~15.00. Nyt mytolookit manailee ihan kohtuullista keliä, teretulemast.



Tää yrittää ilmaantua lähtöruutuun.

----------


## eki_boomer

> Tää yrittää ilmaantua lähtöruutuun.



Sama suunnitelma.

----------


## petjala

On täällä sentäs joku kävelly samaan suuntaan.


Lähetetty omasta päästä

----------


## PaH

> No sit. Starttaamma 10:01 velskolan alaparkista. Kyl sää tiiät. Olosuhde on ha-ha-haastava, ellei yhtään kylmää. Mut jos ei, niin sit plän bii;
> joka sattumalta sekin alkaa samasta paikkaa samaan aikaan.



10:01 mai äss. Kello on muutakin kun rippikoululahja... No. Veli petjalan puolustukseksi sanottakoon et oli se yrittäny, vaan 2min myöhässä.

Plän A ei tänään toiminu, oli huono. Plän bii (rento rullailu tasaisia jäitä myöten) oli sit vielä paskempi. 
Oommäkin noilla kulmilla monenlaisessa olosuhteessa ajellu, mut harvoin on eteneminen nuin palio motivaatiota vaatinu. Epäilen et jos pungertaessa olis
kyenny ajattelemaan, olisin saattanu miettiä vaikkapa vaihteellista pyörää tai lyhyempää välitystä. Mut kun en kyenny, niin ei tullu ees mieleen moinen.

Otoksia ja otuksia matkan varrelta 





paitovei; nuukselassa on enempi lunta kun täällä kehäteiden välissä, eroa on aukeilla liki 10cm. Testilenkillä takametsissä eteni ihan sujuvasti sekä pläskillä et
plusplus-pyörällä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Aivan varmaan tän päiväisessä muusissa eteneminen kävi työstä.  Lumitöissä eilen ja tänään tuli tuumittua että ei ole huonokuntoisten eikä huonotaitoisten ajokeli.

Ihan niinkuin Maxxiksen kumi olisi PaH:in pyörässä saanut nastoja pintaan.  Onko FBF vai joku muu?

----------


## PaH

^ maxxiksen nimetön protonastakumi testissä - ei oo tehty minkään olemassaolevan kumin rungolle

----------


## HC Andersen

> ^ maxxiksen nimetön protonastakumi testissä - ei oo tehty minkään olemassaolevan kumin rungolle



Rungoton kumiloinen?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Sen verran selkeästi erottuu nastat PaH:in etukumista että taitaisi olla vähän isommat nastat kyseessä.  Hyvä juttu jos on kehitteillä rengas/renkaita joihin isompaa piikkiä voi laittaa.  (monet nykyiset nastat, ei Bestgrip joka toimii, on turhan pieniä etenkin etukumissa)

----------


## mutanaama

Suunnitellaan just yhden valmistajan kanssa pidempiä nastoja. Testiin tuli just muutama, mutta katotaan miten nuo ajossa kestää.

----------


## eki_boomer

Hyvä oli Karinpäivän lenkki. Kiitoksia kaikille. Pyöräkin kesti, mitä nyt E13 kammet rupes rutinan lisäksi natisemaan. Taidan kyllä oikeesti heittää metallinkeräykseen, liekkö kelpaavat edes sinne?

@PaH: Saat privaa siitä E13 työkalusta.

----------


## mutanaama



----------


## mutanaama



----------


## järtsy

Sateenkariajot :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Birling

Teidätkö tapasin hiihtolenkillä Sääksissä?

----------


## eki_boomer

> Teidätkö tapasin hiihtolenkillä Sääksissä?



Kyllä.

----------


## kmw

Kiitos ajoseurueelle. Kai tota ny lenkiksi voi sanoa, vaik aika palbon asphalttia suoritettiin. Talvella Käpylännmen ja uimarannan väli on hiihtomafia-aluetta ja no go ja jos MPP tukossa nin klv ainoa vaihtoehto.

Karien vähyys ol gyl yllättävä, Anttejakin enempi. Ensi vuonna skarppausta.

Ylemmässä kuvassa Petjala kuuntelee läskirenkaan voces intimae? Sanoiko se mtn?

----------


## Tank Driver

Suurtattis seurasta ja lenkistä. Oli makoisaa.

----------


## Katila

@kmw: kirjain sinne sun tänne, huu keös. Sitäpaitti mehän ollaan melkein sukulaisia  :Hymy:  Mut kiitti kuitenski, löytyi ihmisestä helliä ruumiinjäseniä lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## eki_boomer

> Kiitos ajoseurueelle. Kai tota ny lenkiksi voi sanoa, vaik aika palbon asphalttia suoritettiin. Talvella Käpylännmen ja uimarannan väli on hiihtomafia-aluetta ja no go ja jos MPP tukossa nin klv ainoa vaihtoehto.
> 
> Karien vähyys ol gyl yllättävä, Anttejakin enempi. Ensi vuonna skarppausta.
> 
> Ylemmässä kuvassa Petjala kuuntelee läskirenkaan voces intimae? Sanoiko se mtn?



Kyllä se siinä puree satulatolppaa. Liekkö kuidun vai raudan puute, epäilen kuitenkin kuitua, koska huulet (ne ylemmät) kuitenkin irtosivat tolpasta ja matka jatkui.

----------


## HC Andersen

Petjalalla taas joku performanssi?

----------


## petjala

Leipää piisas lumiolojen puolesta, aattelin vastapainoksi sirkushuveja

----------


## mxv

Kiitoksia koko retkueelle minunkin puolestani. Oli se hauskaa, mutta rankkaa. Tänä aamuna oli kovin vaikeaa päästä sängystä ylös aamulla.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Kiitos ajoseurueelle. Karien vähyys ol gyl yllättävä, Anttejakin enempi. Ensi vuonna skarppausta.



Kiitos seurueelle. Antteja oli kyllä taas liikenteessä (niitä nurtsin veljeksiä vai miten ne silloin Lohjalla nimettiin. Onneksi mä olen myös Kari niin eikös Kareja ollu sitten riittävästi osallistujissa ;-)

----------


## kmw

^ kiits. Nyt nukun yöni paremmin.

----------


## JuusoA

Moikka taas. Onko tänään tahi huomenna jotain lenkkiä tiedossa? Mielellään jotain missä pääsisi normilevysillä gummeilla.

----------


## PaH

Viikonloppuna joutaa taas pöllöilemään päivänvalossa eli kysellään taas retoorisesti se tavallinen; eli onko la ja/tai su kenkään halukas nuukselassa semmoseen normisettiin ????

----------


## mutanaama

Ei kestä vielä kunto eikä itsetunto lähteä völjyyn. Sitäpaitsi siellä on niitä mäkiä.

----------


## PaH

> Ei kestä vielä kunto eikä itsetunto lähteä völjyyn. Sitäpaitsi siellä on niitä mäkiä.



Nääh. Kipeenä olevan kissan ohella yks huonoimmista tekosyistä koskaan.

----------


## mutanaama

No jos sitä sitten sunnuntaina yrittäis tulla hidastelemaan. Lähtö sunnuntaina 10:03 nuuksio?

----------


## eki_boomer

> Viikonloppuna joutaa taas pöllöilemään päivänvalossa eli kysellään taas retoorisesti se tavallinen; eli onko la ja/tai su kenkään halukas nuukselassa semmoseen normisettiin ????



Minkälainen on Nuukselan perussetti? Onko se sellanen että jalat tuntuu ku ois mannapuuroo sukkahousuissa?

----------


## mutanaama

Ei muilla, sillon kun mä olen mukana.  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> No jos sitä sitten sunnuntaina yrittäis tulla keskinopeutta nostamaan. Lähtö sunnuntaina 10:03 nuuksio?



Se on siinä. Kops. 
Nuuksion tarkempi paikka ilmoittautuu larjantaina ehtoommalla, jahka akentit on selvittäny missä ajo on ikävintä.

@eki_boomer - tiettävästi kukaan ei oo vielä kuallu, yleensä käännymmä kotia kohti siinä vaiheessa ku eka alkaa itkeä (tai petjalan kikatus loppuu)

Nyt ootamma vain hooceen ja petjalan kaapista tuloa, muillekin tokkiinsa tervetuloa, sunstain lisäksi siis lunnuntai optiona

Lisuke: ommuute pluikkaita noi koopuiston pohjoisemman osan normipolut - the day when studded tire was nearly not enough

----------


## eki_boomer

Njoo, Sunnuntaina mulle on kuulemma järkätty muuta ohjelmaa, mutta La kävis jos omaa täysii riittää. Sit pitäis vielä tietää, että onko siellä parempi vetää kumilla joka on kapea ja sisältää piikkejä vai leveä ilman piikkejä.

----------


## mutanaama

Laita ny siihen leveeseenkin niitä piikkilöisiä, tulee aika pliukkaat kelit ma luulen.

----------


## kmw

Äskön ajelin kaikki mahdolliset Ukrainat ja vähän muuta siin liki + Silvolan aidanvierustan hoodit + P-Ülaston isoimmat polut ja jokusen pienemmän ja voi vihne miten mukavaa. Ilman nastaa en uskaltaisi yhtään, mut con ISP aivan jiii-haaa ja koko ajan hymyilytti lähes naamaa kramppaavasti. Menkää te vaan Nuukselaanne, mää taidan ujona ja vähään tyytyväisenä uusia tuota samaa joko la tai su tai molemmat.

----------


## Katila

> ....Ilman nastaa en uskaltaisi yhtään, mut con ISP aivan jiii-haaa .....



Onko nastaa pelkästään edessä vai sekä-että? Nimim. Keskariin ehkä viikonloppuna ja todellakin vaihdan nastan/t alle

----------


## mutanaama

Kyl mä laitan bådeoch, mutta mä oonkin tämmönen.

Syväojalla tänään 19:00 hetken kurjisteluajelu. Ajetaan sen verran kun ajetaan ja sitten lopetetaan.

----------


## kmw

Joka päässä nastoja. Jos vain edessä niin pienetkin ylämäet voi olla haastavampia. Tiätty jos vauhtia niimaanperkeleesti niin menee varmasti. 
Hyvä jos viä tänään ehtisin poikkeamaan Syväojan Nastamarketissa. Useampi kuin muutama taas hukkunut matkalle.

----------


## PaH

> ... muillekin tokkiinsa tervetuloa, sunstain lisäksi siis lunnuntai optiona... /ref nuuksela normisetti tms



Klo 10:00 Luukin parkkis.
Pidätän aamuun asti oikeuden skipata tournee - se tavallinen tarina - iltalenkuralla kuski erkaantu ajokista ja laskeutui kyynärvarsi eellä poikkijuurekseen ja nyt vasempi händy on 80% turta - just kannattaa nalle-pintin jos oikein yrittää
Perun aamulla ½9 mennessä, jos mitään ei kuulu niin uskottelen käden kestävän. 
Jos joku matkaan, niin kuittaus tänne tnx.

----------


## eki_boomer

Mä joudun kyllä skippaan, ehkä ehdin kotikulmilla lenkille.

----------


## PaH

> Jos joku matkaan, niin kuittaus tänne tnx.



meni jo

----------


## marco1

Tänä viikonloppuna oli liiankin hyvät syyt ^ passaamiseen, loput 51 v-loppua ei ehkä niinkään. Jos lähtisin jonnekin niin lähtisin tuonne mutku sitku niinku...

----------


## mutanaama

Ja siis mä olen mukana sunnuntaina

----------


## PaH

Joskos se sit olis velskolan alaparkki ja huominen klo 10:00. 
Kattilasta mahtais olla enempi heleppoo ajoa, mut koska se_ei_oo_se_juttu, niin näin nyt.

Tänään huikee olosuhde, mut muuten semmonen työmiehen keli. Kymmenen järven/ lammen kierroksen jakso jalat,
enempään ei pystyny kykenemään



* ei näy kuuklen picasa enää sallivan täyskokokuvien linkkausta. 
Pitäköön tunkkinsa.

----------


## mutanaama

Minkä takia sä tommosen 170cm kyrvän sinne jäälle teit.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## petjala

Hehee. 

Tää vois laahautua ton lumimulkun viereen huomenna ottaan mallia miten seistään ryhdikkäästi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää nuhailee kotonassansa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Hehee. 
> 
> Tää vois laahautua ton lumimulkun viereen huomenna ottaan mallia miten seistään ryhdikkäästi.



Lähtö siis siirty just kolmella minuutilla  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Avovettä ja ukkelit räntätöyrään varjossa  auringonpistosta väistelemässä.

----------


## mutanaama

Siellähän ne ukot sitten oli, jääkikkelin vieressä. Ryhdikkäänä ja ylväänä!

----------


## PaH

^ kuvan perusteella reeb on suomen yleisin tyhmäpyörä. 

Eilisen perusteella otaksuin että kymmenen lamparetta olis tänään ollu tarpeeks, mut uit*t - 
~25,5 h oli muuttanu pohjat suoranaiseks vauhtibaanaks - jarrulevyt vaan hehku punaisena kun koetti veljesten vauhtia hillitä. 
No, oli siellä kummiskin jokunen vähän hitaampi mutka. 
Tnx. 
Seuraavat sessiot on sit 15:n veden veivaus ja 20:n lampareen luikaus. Invitations tbs.

Ai nii. Petjala oli minuuttitolkulla etuajassa. Ei oo maailma enää entisenlaisensa.

----------


## mutanaama

> ^ kuvan perusteella reeb on suomen yleisin tyhmäpyörä. 
> nips.



Se on tuo teräs halpaa, ja kierrätysteräs vielä huokeempaa.  

P.S Elkää hyvät ihmiset tehkö sitä virhettä, että ostatte lahnuksen shelliltä tuplatäyteravintoympyräpullaa. Ei ollu täytettä, eikä varsinkaan tuplana. Huijausta ja puijausta oli se.

----------


## MikkoVee

> Se on tuo teräs halpaa, ja kierrätysteräs vielä huokeempaa.  
> 
> P.S Elkää hyvät ihmiset tehkö sitä virhettä, että ostatte lahnuksen shelliltä tuplatäyteravintoympyräpullaa. Ei ollu täytettä, eikä varsinkaan tuplana. Huijausta ja puijausta oli se.



Mikä on ravintoympyräpulla?

- Mikkovee

----------


## mutanaama

Petjalan mukaan dallaspulla on pyöreä, koska ravintoympyrä.

----------


## PaH

> Petjalan mukaan dallaspulla on pyöreä, koska ravintoympyrä.



saiks se koskaan ne jälkiruuaks tilaamansa tuplatriplamakkaraperunat ?





> Siellähän ne ukot sitten oli, jääkikkelin vieressä. Ryhdikkäänä ja ylväänä!



Eli noista keskimmäinen on se mulkku?

----------


## mutanaama

Hetken se hidasteli kassalla poistuttaessa, niin kai se ehti ne kitusiinsa huitasta.

----------


## jurpo

Ei mennyt eilinen ylämäkiharjoitus 10 järven jäällä hukkaan, tänään työmatka meni suorastaan lentämällä.  Äkkiä se kunto 3kk tauon jälkeen nousee :-D

----------


## petjala

Tehotreeni on tehokasta ☺

----------


## PaH

> ... Seuraavat sessiot on sit 15:n veden veivaus ja 20:n lampareen luikaus.



La olis sit tommonen noin viidentoista vesialueen setti. Kulmat samoilla huudeilla.
Saa kinostua.

Alkaa muutes tyhmäpyörän takakiakko vedellä viimesiään. Eilen katkes yks pinna ja tänään ekana yks ja kun sen sai ehjäks, meni toinen.
Noi ontelokehät on sillais perseestä et kun pinna katkee nippelin juuresta, sen nippelin ulos saanti sieltä ontelosta ei oo ihan iisiä.
Menihän tässä taas monta viikkoa ilman pinnarikkoja. Alkujaan 22 varapinnan varastosaldo on 1kpl. Etuseen menny muistaakseni yks,
ei vetopuolelle taakke pari. Pitäis varmaan alkaa miettimään toisenlaisia kehiä tai toisenlaista harrastetta. Just ny toi jälkimmäinen tuntus
paremmalta ajatukselta.

----------


## mutanaama

No mutta sehän sopis. Aika ja paikka sama?

Ei kai sulla vaan mitään amuliininippeleita oo käytössä?

----------


## PaH

> No mutta sehän sopis. Aika ja paikka sama?
> 
> Ei kai sulla vaan mitään amuliininippeleita oo käytössä?



Aika joo, paikan katsomma lähempänä hoota.

Eijjoo amuliinia eikä mee nipat särki, pinnat katkee nippelin pään korkeudelta tai snadisti nippelin sisältä.

----------


## petjala

Joku tieteellisehkö tutkimus olisi hyvä jossa pohdiskeltaisiin paljon ajettujen kiekkojen sielunelämää. Millä vanteilla menee missäkin kohtaa raja, jossa kiekon kaikkien pinnojen vaihto on parempi kuin vain katkenneen korvaaminen uudella jne.

----------


## marco1

^Kolme.
Ohan niitä tutkimuksia ja blogeja vaikka kuinka, esim nämä:
http://www.wheelfanatyk.com/blog/for-spoke-nerds-only/
http://www.wheelfanatyk.com/blog/spo...e-getting-real
Ja muutamia kymmeniä tuhansia viestejä rec.bicycles.tech ryhmässä. Jobst Brandt ja Sheldon Brown ovat tosin kuolleet joten keskustelu jää lyhyeksi.

----------


## jurpo

> La olis sit tommonen noin viidentoista vesialueen setti. ...



 Ach Jaa, sanois sakemanni.
Hakulaumassa on vajausta minkä taatta sunnuntai menee koirilta piiloillessa joten larjantaina vesille kelluilemaan con Puksu.

----------


## petjala

Onks se sunnuntai sit 20 läpäkköä? Satsaan siihen ennakko-odotukseni.

----------


## PaH

> Joku tieteellisehkö tutkimus olisi hyvä jossa pohdiskeltaisiin paljon ajettujen kiekkojen sielunelämää. Millä vanteilla menee missäkin kohtaa raja, jossa kiekon kaikkien pinnojen vaihto on parempi kuin vain katkenneen korvaaminen uudella jne.



Ei pinnojen vaihto pelasta väärin poratun kehän tekemältä ongelmalta - nippeli lähtee kohtisuoraan ja pinna haluais lähtee vinoon.

Sunnuntaina sit se tiu.

----------


## petjala

^ jaa tommonen ropleema. Ei se sit.

----------


## elasto

Mä voisin tulla lauantaina mukaan jos vaan jonkun kyytiin mahtuis?

----------


## Bässi

muakin kiinnostais tuo kerpo sunnuntaina. laihtakaa aikataulua sitten tännekkin.

----------


## PaH

Kerpokiarros ja kiihtelyskurvailu jää tuleville viikonlopuille.

Heti huomenna kummiskin startti kympiltä lookin parkkikselta.

----------


## mutanaama

Onks elasto saanut jo kyydin?

----------


## elasto

> Onks elasto saanut jo kyydin?



Ei oleeeeeeeeeeeé.

----------


## Kapu

Mäki voisi megeytyy...jos saan revittyy itteni kympiks lookkii. Olis ekat kilsat tälle vuodell...

----------


## mutanaama

> Ei oleeeeeeeeeeeé.



Voin nappaa sut kyytiin vaikka vantaankosken vpk:n edestä 9:30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

> Voin nappaa sut kyytiin vaikka vantaankosken vpk:n edestä 9:30
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Näemme siellä siis.

----------


## mutanaama

Kuitti               .

----------


## Kapu

Tänks retkueelle. Märkää, mut mukavaa. Mun kalkullaattori kertoo (väljähköllä asetuksella, eli PikkuP-haara mukan) saldoks 19 lätäkköö. Tosin ku kahdella käytiin kahdesti nii...

edit: se "virallinen" kuva:

----------


## mutanaama

[edit hidas]

Ei siitä mitään 15 lätäkän kiertoa tullut, oli niin liukasta ja maa pehmeenä. 18, jos pikku pöksynhaara lasketaan mukaan (ei erotu kartassa). Käytiin kapun kanssa vielä katsomassa miten liukas voi Luukinjärven jää olla. Eli 19 kaikkiaan.

----------


## marco1

Kauankos herrat ajeli? Itse hyydyin takapihan vesisateessa kolmen vartin jälkeen ja tuli kyllä mieleen että natsoitettu läski on varmaan näillä keleillä metsän nopein peto.

----------


## mutanaama

Karvan päälle 3h ajoa, kokonaisaika jotain 4h loppukahveineen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PaH

Tunti tuohon lisää aikaa niin tuon jäljen ympäriltä sais helposti(?) kymmenkunta lamparetta lisää. 
Tosin silloin väliin tulee pätkiä joissa ei talvella oo kun jäniksenjälkee. Semmosta toi muusi nyt on ettei umpiseen paljon ylämäkiä ajele. 
Tnx seurakunnalle. 

Huomenna optiona on meitsillä myös hyggeily. Ilmiannan motivaatiotasoni aamusta kasin pintaan.
Jos tuota vettä satelee samaan tahtiin huomiseen saakka, niin seisovaa vettä (= märkä aanus) on approx kaikkialla.

----------


## petjala

Tsekkaamma aamulla. Avovedessä vene ois viisaampi

----------


## elasto

Vähän oli liukasta (ja märkää) ajella tuolla vesijäällä ilman nastoja, mutta kyllä se jotenkin sujui välillä vähän improvisoimalla. Kiitoksia vielä kerran seurueelle ajoseurasta.

----------


## PaH

> Tsekkaamma aamulla. Avovedessä vene ois viisaampi



Polkuvene.
Voi kai sitä käydä ittensä kastelemassa. Kympiltä velskolasta.

----------


## petjala

Sinne siis

----------


## petjala

Olipas siellä hmm... monipuolista vettä. Upottavaa, kantavaa, roiskuvaa, rapisevaa, pitävähköä, liukkaahkoa, liukasta, nollakitkaa,  viileää, hyytävää ja rullaavaa. Onneksi kaikkia runsaasti.

Pohjanoteeraus oli liikkeellelähtö keskeltä järveä puolentoista sekuntimetrin vastatuuleen. Ei riittäny takarenkaan kitka häkkyräkäkkyrän liikkeelle saattamiseen 🙂

----------


## PaH

Taisin missata sen pitävähkön veden. Oli siellä toki pätkittäin luntakin. Sohjumuljua, joka onneks ei kantanu eikä pitäny.
Saarijärven falloskin oli katkennu keskeltä kahtia. 

Ajelimma ja tunkkasimme kummiskin tovin. En osaa sanoa kumpaa oli enempi.

----------


## Shimaani

Se on asenne ku laittaa etenemään haastavissa olosuhteissa.  Hakumetässä oli kaikkia nuita ûllämainittuja elementtejä tänään. Luulen olevani ruumiinlämpöinen jo maanantaina konttoriaikaan. Enduuuron mt500 byysat piti mun hanurin kuivana eilen. Ja varustelekan henskelit.

----------


## petjala

Pitävähkö vesi oli just se märän lumen osuus. Izumin Barrier WxB vai mitkä lie kumihousut ja Enduran MT500 -takki oli tänään hyvät päällä.

----------


## mutanaama

Syväojan lyhyen ajon kurssilla huomattiin, että parhaiten piti se rengas, missä oli paras kuski. HC huiteli menemään kaikki samat mestat kuin nastoitetut kohtalotoverit ja vielä vähän enemmän. 
Vettä ei juuri ollut, sade ei haitannut ja tunkattiinkin aika vähän. Lopuksi pihalle ilmestyi muutama kuutio puita, jotka hävisi ympäri tonttia. Dänks vaan taas kaikille.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mä taisin siis olla setälenkillä? Päheyttä. Oli kivaa. Mun vika, että oli vähän vähän ajoaikaa, mutta päheyttä se on lyhyempikin päheys.

----------


## petjala

^se oli tiivistettyä hupia siis. Mä olin kylmävarpainen tissiposki ja en jaksanut iltapäiväajolle enää. Ei nää kotiolot kyllä sit häävejä ollu.

----------


## PaH

^ impakti aukoo päätänsä? Käyttäneet vesiliukosta liimaa? 

Kierrätys-bestgripit paikannettu.

----------


## petjala

Viidettäkö vuotta rääkätyt kerran tai kaks jo itsekin LiquiSolella jälleenliimatut pohjat rupes eilen hömpsöttää. Videon tilanteeseen pääsemiseksi saatoin vähän väkivallalla edesauttaa kohtaloa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mä taisin siis olla setälenkillä? Päheyttä. Oli kivaa. Mun vika, että oli vähän vähän ajoaikaa, mutta päheyttä se on lyhyempikin päheys.



Kyllä se lenkin lyhyys oli ihan suunniteltu juttu. Vaikka järvien kierto ei varsinaisesti vienyt jalkoja alta, niin kyllä ne silti tuntu aika tönköiltä ennen lenkkiä. Mut näin sutkin saatiin jallitettua setälenkille syväojan loiville neulaspoluille.

----------


## marco1

Tämmöset sitten vetomiehille niin uskaltaa taas tulla ajamaan: http://terraindynamics.com.au/airhub  :Hymy: 
Vai pysyiskö tällä paremmin peesissä: https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/01/23...-equinox-born/  :No huh!:

----------


## Katila

Jotenkin hihityttää ajatus, että Tankin setäneitsyys on viety  :Hymy: 

Lisään: hihityttää myös tuo ^ Trekin fätti-aika-ajopyörä  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

La / su halukkaita semmosille normisessioille @noux ?
Tuskin olosuhde yhtä jänskä kun männä viikonloppuna, mut kompensaatio luvassa paskempina reitinvalintona jne

----------


## Shimaani

Larjantaille juu, suntai noukänduu - hakuhaukkuhakua kalenterissa juunou. Nastoitettu etukieakko on jo autossa odottamassa ei-asentumistaan  :Hymy:

----------


## mutanaama

Kyl maar toinen noista päivistä vois käydä. Lähtöpaikkana mielellään lukiluki tai welsh Cola

----------


## mutanaama

Onko vetäjää lenkille velskolasta kello 10:00 larstaina. häh?

----------


## PaH

Eiköhän se ollu perinteisesti perjantaiehtoo kun mahdollinen vetäjä on vasta tullu kaapistansa

----------


## Kapu

Mulleki vois wels cola tms maistuu

----------


## mutanaama

Elimessä sovittu kello 10:00 velskola !

----------


## Bässi

Tuun tuun, kunhan löydän perille.

----------


## PaH

> Elimessä sovittu kello 10:00 velskola !



Hiitu. Iloista istua valmiin pöydän ääreen. 
Saatan liittyä jonon jatkoks. Eli tuun jos nenä näkyy.

----------


## petjala

Lammastarhassa bongattu jäljistä hahmot PaH, mutanaama, Kapu, jurpo ja Bässi.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaahas, selkeesti orakeesi-intiaaniheimon jälkeläisiä.

----------


## PaH

> Jaahas, selkeesti orakeesi-intiaaniheimon jälkeläisiä.



Orakeesi-inkkareiden muinainen bailumesta. Heimon shamaani katsoo taikahihan läpi tulevaisuuteen.



Öh. Kuvaaja valumassa etelään tms?


miks tosa alakulmassa on tommottinen palkki?

tnx. johan siitä onkin aikaa kun nuukselassa on talvipyöräily ollu viimeks heleppoo

----------


## Bässi

Saatto Petjala olla oikeessa! En kyllä tiiä millä renkailla olin, mutta olinkohan vai e?
[IMG][/IMG]
tässä on menossa kaksin nahistelu, oravanpesällä.

----------


## Kapu

> Lammastarhassa bongattu jäljistä hahmot PaH, mutanaama, Kapu, jurpo ja Bässi.



Oho, oliks noi selkee hajujälki jääny  :Sarkastinen: 
Huamen sit Shimaanin mukaa hakuhaukkumettää nayttä dogeil jäljestämise mallii  :Cool: 

Edit I: Mä luulisi et 14:n lätäkön jäillä pyörähdeltii ja matkaa kerty likemmä 2,7 (ruåtsalais)mailii.
Edit II: Välil o kyl vaikee pysyy selvil (tarttisko?) keitä o lenkil. Nytki Shimaani ilmoitti olevans kinostunut ja sit paikalle pälähtiki jurpo?

----------


## jurpo

Hupalenkura oli, luomuratsastaja joutuu kysymään kuinka pitkän matkaa me kierrettiin montaako lätäkköä? Mutiskin lakkasi piirtelemästä numeroita järviin vissiin ysin jälkeen  :Hymy:      Huimeellisen paljon kevyempää oli eteneminen edelliseen ja varsinkin sitä edelliseen järvienlaskentaretkeen. Tälläkään kertaa ei sitninkummtn hajua ilmansuunnista.....
Kiitos ja anteeksi

muok: päivän toka fillarisessio oli merkittävästi ekaa hiljaisempi - kierrätyskoira haukkua paukutti vikaa varttia lukuunottamatta koko aamulenkin. Ihan kivaa juoksuttaa rekkua paksuttimella ennen aamukuutta......  :Nolous: 
muok2: helppohan mun jäljet on tunnistaa kun ne ei mene ikinä suoraan

muo3: Aidentiti kraisis juuu nou.  Eiku piti ottaa kaapista säilötty SSD levy vanhalla rofiililla toiseen koneeseen enkä viihtiny alkaa penkoo passuja.

----------


## mutanaama

Pah, minen nää sun kuvia

----------


## PaH

^ kuukle kittuilee - emmäkään nähny - irtisanoin itseni. Kokeillaan kilpailijaa.

----------


## jurpo

Kyllä mää näen Pahiksen postaamat kuvat. Ihme touhua taas olllut siellä jäällä...

Mutiksen postaamia kuvia mää taas en nää duuniverkosta mutta ulkomualimasta kyllä.  Palomuureilla tehdään kaikkea jännnää  :Hymy: 
Joko Syväojan tammikuu loppusis?

----------


## mutanaama

Ei viä!, mut bastu lämpenee

----------


## eki_boomer

> Ei viä!, mut bastu lämpenee



Otat raanavettä vaan, ja lähet meidän kaa kiertää Valkjärveä, klo 10:30 Tornarilta!

----------


## mutanaama

...tun hullu, vai vettä. Etkös sä tiedä, että pyöräilijät ajaa siinä!!
Ei vaan, huomenna kotipäivä

----------


## petjala

Eehä myö ymmärretty pysyä pois porrastreeneistä. 

Oispa ollu Nana matkassa. Hää o hävinny johonkin.

----------


## kmw

Melkein 5h Silvola Paloheinä välissä. Monta kertaa onnistuin olemaan täydellisesti eksyksissä. Polut oikein A1lk, peurojen jäljet inasen haastavampia ja Munkkikosken tädin laskiaispulla ihamparas.

----------


## Tank Driver

Saatanan rappuset.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ne oli hapokkaat, onneksi oli olutta ylhäällä.

----------


## jurpo

> Saatanan rappuset.



Järvien jäällä oli vaan satunnnaisia ylämäkiä ja muita halavatun gravitaattiokuoppia. Ja sitä prkl mustaa lunta johon jopa Pahis upposi. Rapppuset on küllä ihan stnasta, ei voi ajaa eikä pysty tunkkaa.
Jos se O' ravankolo olis ollu yhtään vähemmän kaukana meidän reittiviivalta niin oltais käyty piilottaa teitin ölöpät. :-D

----------


## mutanaama

Pahus, jäi olut epähuomiossa juomatta.

----------


## PaH

> Jos se O' ravankolo olis ollu yhtään vähemmän kaukana meidän reittiviivalta niin oltais ...



O`ravan kolo sattu kummiskin aamuiselle aja-lenkille. Siellä mitään oravia ollu, tuvallinen menninkäisiä vaan. Ujoja olivat.



Enempi tuolla on nopeeta baanaa nyt kun idemmässä, löysin kyllä riittämiin myös hyvinnii hapokkaita pätkiä.
Flouta häiritti merkittävästi takakiakossa helissyt messinkinippa, joka taas päätti hiljentyä kun säätämöön saapu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahikselle kiitos aamuisesta visiitistä kololle, mentiin paluumatka myös osittain rappusreittiä, helpommat ne oli alaspäi mennessä, kantti kesti ajaa ensimmäinen neljännes mutta molempien renkaiden ollessa lukossa ja vauhdin kasvaessa katson viisaimmaksi jalkautua seuraavalla tasanteella.

Ravintola Haltiassa oli vallan maukas lounas, sillä jaksoi ajaa Lahnuksen Shellille mistä sai ruuneperin tårtut molemmille jaloille. On tuo kuormamaastopyöräily mukava laji.

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaille luvassa Nuukselointia?

----------


## PaH

^ no tokkiinsa

Kinostaako larjantai ketään?

----------


## jurpo

Larnantaita häätyy tuumia, suntai edelleen noukänduu.

----------


## PaH

> Kinostaako larjantai ketään?



Jos huomenna joku niin startti kympiltä. 
Koordinaatit lähtöruutuun saa näkyville ilmaisemalla tulonsa tätä kautta ennen aamu-8a.

----------


## PaH

Me, myself & I kävi taas siellä sun täällä. Poluilla viihty, mut jäät on ny hitaita. 4:14 ja 44,4km ja jalat ns. loppu.

Reikä pöksynhaarassa oli menny umpeen. Ei arvannu kummiskaan yli ajaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Kun jarruvanu puuttuu niin menee jalat alta..
Koiruuden kera tepsuteltiin kolme tuntia helmipoluilla ja keskimäärin 1,3 fillaristia per tunti tuli tavattua. Aamukuudelta alkaneella reipasvauhtisella haukkufillaroinnilla ei yhtään tilastotapahtumaa  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Minä kävin suksimassa jalat alta kahdessa tunnissa. 0cal juomilla ei jaksanut pidempään ja nytkin oli lähellä ettei ukko jäänyt metsään.

----------


## PaH

> Kun jarruvanu puuttuu niin menee jalat alta..



Mikä on jarruvanu?

----------


## HC Andersen

Mites huominen?

----------


## PaH

^ lähtö sillon kun mikkihiiren kädet on semmosessa kynppiä kuvaavassa kulmassa.
Starttipaikan saa satusetä arpoa luukin ja kattilan väliltä, ilmoittaa vaan tänne ennen aamu-8a kunpi.

Jommastakummasta lähtien saa jalat entisiks, mut tarina ei tänään kerro kummastako. 
Se on se valinnan vapauden hinta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Lähtöpaikaksi arvottiin Kattila ilman virallisten valvojien lösnäoloa.

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään oli lähimetsissä jännnä ilmiö - puut oli pohjoisen puolelta kuurassa. Hiukan hasssua kun se aamukuuden pintaan ropissut jäähilesade tuli etelästä. 




> Mikä on jarruvanu?



 Se on se kun puuskuttaa lähes kuuluvasti kuiskaten että peräjää ja puhaltaa pillistä ohi kun ei nää värejä... :-D
Pitäisköhän noille poluille lähteä 160mm juustavalla täpärillä kun kaikki muutkin näkyy semmotttisilla kiirehtivän...? Toinen vaihtoehto olis tietty Sträkleri jolla ihan varmaan pärjäis ja.  Polut on ihan pelkkää flouta.

----------


## kmw

Mää tuumailin et huomen aamulla ajan saman ku tänään, mut ilman vaparia. Mein lähipolut on betonia, sileempää ku keskiverto keäsäajan kelvi.

----------


## Shimaani

Mullei oo yhtään semmoista muodikasta viksikieakkoa jtn aamulla rallatetaan taas Hopea samalla kun rekku haukkua paukuttaa riemuaan.

----------


## HC Andersen

Olipa Nuuksela nopeessa kunnossa, alkaa toisen lenkin jälkeen löytyä Zen noilla uusilla jarruilla, meitsi on aika lovessa.

----------


## PaH

Nuuksela oli nopee, kuski ei niin. Outoa ajaa parin kuukauden tauon jälkeen pyörällä jossa vaihteet - joka kerta kun kummasteli 
outoa välitystä kesti ain tovin hiffata et niitä voi vaihdella siitä vipstaakista. Oppiskohan noita joskus käyttämäänkin?

Päivän toinen juomatauko



Lavastettu tilanne

----------


## HC Andersen

Lavastettu tilanne oli melko pluikas.

----------


## petjala

Hämäränhyssy kuilun partaalla

----------


## jurpo

^Kovin on alas nuo puut laitettu....  missä tuommottine hieno mesta on?

----------


## petjala

Kuopijosta eilen otettu kuva

----------


## mtok77

> Kuopijosta eilen otettu kuva



Jynkänvuorella?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HC Andersen

> ^Kovin on alas nuo puut laitettu....  missä tuommottine hieno mesta on?



Ylämäki EI KOSKAAN ole hieno paikka.

----------


## petjala

Toi ylämäki itse asiassa on hyvä paikka. Se sijaitsee Nepalissa

----------


## PaH

Business as usual - la/su nuux ns normisettiä anyone?

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntai vahva ehkä, riippuu hieman olosta, kurkku hieman karhea kylmän liikenteenohjauspäivän jälkeen. Larstai nougou kun menen venemessuille.

----------


## mutanaama

Pitää kuulemma levätä viikko

----------


## Kapu

Itäosat lauantaina?

----------


## petjala

Hopla! Lauantaina vois tietty aamulla olla vähän pakkastakin ni ei /c kastuis niin herkästi? Eli starttikoordinaatioita odotellessa. Aika 9?

----------


## PaH

> Itäosat lauantaina?







> Hopla! Lauantaina vois tietty aamulla olla vähän  pakkastakin ni ei /c kastuis niin herkästi? Eli starttikoordinaatioita  odotellessa. Aika 9?



Hirmuisa yleisöryntäys huomiseen muumipyöräilytapahtumaan.
Lähdemmä lookista 09:30. Ajellaan sinne ja takaisin. Koetan keksiä sekaan pätkiä phillarin kantoa, tunkkausta ja tietysti avovettä. Sanoinko mää jo tunkkauksen?

appråpå: jos mukiin lähtemäisillänsä olevat muumit kuittais tulonsa esmes tänne ennen aamukasia, nii olispas jepa.

----------


## Kapu

Lukiluki ysikolkyt o jepajepa

----------


## Shimaani

Ei ou piikkejä renkaissa eikä kuskilla ajokuntoa mutta jos ajoissa herään niin olen mukana hoitamassa jarruvanun postia. Tämänpäiväisen kunnossapidetyillä väylillä suoritetun kommuutteroinnin raskausasteen perusteella jo pelkkä ajatus talvikunnossapitämättömillä väylillä tehtävästä ajosuoritteesta vaikuttaa enemmän kuin melko kiinnostavalta pervoiluilulta. Epämukavuusalueella sluibailu on aina hyvä juttu.  :Hymy: 
Surjantai on veribig nou gou koska hakuhaukuttelu juu nou.

----------


## PaH

Muumikerhon lauantaisessiolle osu ankee keli ja tasaisen tylsä maasto- pelkkää alamäkee. 
Mitään ei kai saatu rikki eikä mikään loppunu, reisiäkin olis ollu kuulemma toiseen vastaavaan. Tnx. 

Eka eväsrasti. Taustalla oleva muumi voimistelee.



Toka eväsrasti. Pullovesi oli tosin unpijäässä. Ohiajava hahmo sanoo tossa jiihaa.

----------


## Kapu

Ou jee. Kivaa oli. Koko rahalla. Kiitos.
Jokunen otos vanhojen jatkona jossain tuolla.



Edit: ei se ameriikka iha pahi mahdolline suunta liene, mut futaaks tää paremmin?

----------


## Shimaani

Kas, riverdance harjoitukset kuvattiin ja. :-D
Hupareisu vaikka jalat jäi jonkun lätäkön jäälle.  Senverta meni takki tyhjäksi että vihdintiellä tarkkaavaisuus herpaantui ja pöntössä välähti. jäämmä odottamaan... :Hymy: 

Muoks:
Ne pari hassua vesijäistä alamäkipätkää oli aitoa parhautta kun nastoja oli vain etunakkerossa. Ja tietty ne satunnaiset vesijäiset hämmentävillä tanssiliikkeillä höystetyt ylämäkitunkkaukset.... :-D
Muoks2: jo näkyy kuvatkii.  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Kapu laittaa sen linkkilöisensä suoraan, osoittaa ny ameriikkaan. 

Yrnon sääetana kertoo et huomenissa aamustapäivin sataa vettä. Vesisateessa on lysti kurvailla vesijäisillä polkuloisilla joten
09:30 & upper kettle parking.

edit: jos joku ottaa osaa vesileikkihin niin hepjeppiä tänne ennen 07:30 / tnx

----------


## petjala

Ei siitä mitään tulis jos aina vaan pouta olisi. Sinne.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mä vartoilen vielä huomisen noiden aikuisten lenkkien kanssa, kurkku vielä hieman arka. Käyn päivästä jossain kyllä pyörähtämässä.

----------


## petjala

Samaan aikaan vesi-Veijon askartelunurkassa:

----------


## Shimaani

Kaikkee sitä immeiset meneekin vissytellessä touhuamaan. Niissä vaihteissa on kyllä puolensakin kuten tänään tuli havaittua siinä pitkässä loivassa alamäessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Totta tuokin.

----------


## Shimaani

Onneksi on näitä omituisia ystäviä.  :Hymy: 
Kävin [eitokimainos] varsutelekassa [/eitokimainos] hakemassa pari merinokauluria ihan vaan tekstikäyttöön. Kerkesin vielä koirakouluunkin. Ja nyssitäruakaa ennenku alkaa kiukuttaa.

----------


## petjala

Jopas oli tänään eri keli eiliseen nähden. Mutta keli kuitenkin.

Viihteellistä tarjontaa on maamme luonnossa

----------


## JackOja

Oliko polut jo ihan muhjua?

Eilen itse asiassa olin huudeilla jalkaisin liikenteessä ja totesin polut nakkikumillekin soveltuvaksi, nyt on epäusko.

Katselin muuten sieltä yläkallioilta menoanne Kaitalammen jäällä ja meinasin huutaakin "saatanan läskit" tjsp.,  mut vaimo kielsi  :Nolous:

----------


## petjala

^hän ois hävenny sekä sua että lammelta vastaan tullutta palauteryöppyä 🙂 

Tänään oli hyvää valkoista kovaa lunta, työläähkömpää sohjolunta ja sit vesijäätä. Vain sileäpintainen vesijää on inhaa, karkeampi versio erittäin ajettavaa. Se sohjolumi ois ollu varmaan ihan sama millä kyntää tai mitä taluttaa.

----------


## PaH

> Tänään oli hyvää valkoista kovaa lunta, työläähkömpää sohjolunta ja sit vesijäätä. Vain sileäpintainen vesijää on inhaa, karkeampi versio erittäin ajettavaa. Se sohjolumi ois ollu varmaan ihan sama millä kyntää tai mitä taluttaa.



Unohtu se keltainen lumi. Se tokaks viiminen sohjopätkä on kesälläkin kiintoisa ajettava. 
Ne polkujenvierustapuskat ja -oksat olisivat voineet kyllä olla vähempi vetisiä, mulla fengshui menee vinoon kun tumppu vettyy.

Bondhus pelastaa, part II

----------


## petjala

Sinkulapörällä toisen sinkulapörän kans ajo on aika zen. Vähä kyl vitutteli, kun toi rimpularenkainen ei suostunut jäämään kauas taakse ;-)

----------


## kmw

^heh, nuin sanoo #studsareforpussies-mies. Setti oli gyl aivan täysii ihamparasta. Mätikseltä Tuomaalansuolle ja takas. Keravan Kulmakuppilassa massiivinen laskiaispulla riitti hyvin vaille 5h lenkuran enekriaksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Oliks teidän lenkillä samanlaista ilmiötä alustassa havaittavissa ku Vantaalla, eli eilisiltainen/öinen lumisade oli jäänyt irti alla olevasta peilijäästä? Siis siellä missä peilijäätä oli.  Aika liukkaita kohtia löytyi. Ei ihan joka paikassa viisinyt hirveästi kanttailla.

----------


## kmw

Paikoin tahmeaa lunta jään päällä ja paikoin ihavitu liukasta. Vaikka ISP niin parissa paikassa oli parempi ajaa suoraan vaikka polussa mutka.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onko Sedillä tietoo mikä vaivaa, kun tiistaisen lenkin jälkeen kankkua kivistää ja pakarassa 200 mm*150mm violetti merkki.  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Lienee cluteus pyllähtämys?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sitä se varmaan on. Alkuviikosta oli kovasti median mukaan myös liikkeellä.

----------


## PaH

Muumikerho ajaa taas la + su nuuksohjolassa. 
La lähtöön 4-5h alamäkisessiolle idemmältä lähtölavalta (look / velscola) ilmoittautumiset pe 20:00 mennessä lähtöaikatoiveilla. 
Ennen 10:00 olevat hyväksytään. Koordinaatit sit kun.
Su sit lännen mailla, mut siitä enempi seuraavassa numerossa.

----------


## Kapu

Welch Cola n. 9:33 5+h?

----------


## eki_boomer

Onko La tappotahti vai kelpaako jarruvaunu mukaan?

----------


## HC Andersen

Viikonloppu Teijossa, mutta ei homolla tavalla.

----------


## jurpo

> Muumikerho ajaa taas ...



Alustava ehkä larjantaiselle lomanaloituslenkuralle. Ei oo vielä postilaatikossa kolahtanna  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Welch Cola n. 9:33 5+h?



Uelskoola 09:30. Kops. Mummovauhtista alamäkiajelua siis.
Kuitakkoon tulijat vielä ennen aamuseiskaa jotta sillonko vaiko eikö. Tnx.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Welch Cola n. 9:33 5+h?







> Onko La tappotahti vai kelpaako jarruvaunu mukaan?







> Uelskoola 09:30. Kops. Mummovauhtista alamäkiajelua siis.
> Kuitakkoon tulijat vielä ennen aamuseiskaa jotta sillonko vaiko eikö. Tnx.



Mää tulen junaan mukaan, mutta en hiilivaunuksi  :Vink:

----------


## eki_boomer

Tulollansa jäsen Kapun kyydissä.

----------


## Kapu

> ... sillonko...







> ...Kapun kyydissä.



Sillon.

----------


## Kapu

PaHikselle hatunnosto uran avaamisesta. Ihan ei tänään saatu Flouta kiinni, vaikka yritystä oli. Vauhti ei päätä huimannut ja vaihteet ruletti. Tän vuoden enkka kcal/km-kisassa 😉

----------


## PaH

Työmiehen keli, sanos vanha kansa. Emmää oo ikuna saanu kimppalenkillä yli 130:n keskisykettä tätä ennen.
Aineskin 32x20 oli huono voitelu tänään. Vapaan veden määrä yllätti, kevättulvat aluillaan.

Kuvassa kapu rullailee hangella myötätuulen siivittämänä -


edit: takapihan ½-hehtaarin mettässä paaaljon enempi flouta; upottaa täälläkin pohjia myöten mut sohjun syvyys puolet siitä mitä tuolla

----------


## eki_boomer

Kiitosta vaan lenkistä, tuolla jäällä kyllä tosi vähän myötätuuli helpotti. Keulassa varmasti paljon raskaampaa kuin perällä. Silti lähtisin uudestaankin, kyllähän toi nyt aina joutenolon voittaa.

----------


## petjala

Ilkeekö tätä nyt tähän laittaa, mutta Onnetar ja arpapeli

----------


## HC Andersen

Meillä oli ihanampaa...



Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Odottakaa

> Kiitosta vaan lenkistä, tuolla jäällä kyllä tosi vähän myötätuuli helpotti. Keulassa varmasti paljon raskaampaa kuin perällä. Silti lähtisin uudestaankin, kyllähän toi nyt aina joutenolon voittaa.



Joo kiitos täältä myös osallistujille ja PaHikselle vetovastuusta.

----------


## PaH

> ...Su sit lännen mailla, mut siitä enempi seuraavassa numerossa.



Länsi vaihtui päivän koitteessa hetken mielenjohteesta idäks. Ässkorvessa iisiä ajettavaa, aikataulu anto myöten ~5h / ~50km. Plussapyörällä pääs
hyvästi siellä missä oli ajettu ja kohtuullisesti siellä missä ei ollu ajettu. Hankikin kanto siellä täällä. Keli vallan nussakka.

Umpiperä

----------


## PaH

Taas yks kyntösessio soosilumessa. Keli oli huisa, mut alustan konsistenssi oli happoisa. Ylen happoisa.
Lienee nuo kulmat boikotissa tms kun kukaan ei tallo mitään minnekään. 







Hetkellisen heikkouden hetkellä pulttasin fättiin vaihteet. 
Ja koska yöllä pakastaa, niin huijauspyörän testisessio 09:15 ja Uelskåla.
Sikäli kun ken halajaa messiin, niin tänä ehtoona ysiin mennessä kuitti.

----------


## mutanaama

On niin aikanen lähtö, että minen viitti. Tosin vois tässä kotikulmilla pyörähtää liki samoihin aikoihin. Ennen seitsemää alkoi jo paikoitellen hanki kantaa, eikä metriäkään tarvinnut tunkata

----------


## Kapu

^^ei kykene ku tänään on laatuaikapäivä. Mut jos Kämmenlampi sattuu matka varrelle, ni puolilta päivin siel vois taukoil nodel ja saattas saad kupillise kaffet.

Edit: Tommonen hankikorento bongattii matkal:

Ja taatana! Toi kookle on taas mulkannu jotain, mahtaaks tää näkyy ellei kirjaudu ekaks sin sisäl?

----------


## Antti H

Tännekkö se pitää huudella?! Kiitokset Jarkolle Sipoonkorven pienen pienestä raapasusta.

----------


## kmw

Ässkorpi tuntuu jaloissa. Ehkä vielä pitkään. Kiits silti koko orkesterille.

----------


## PaH

Kapu se on tarttenu melekosta teleskooppi-opjektia jotta tommosen kuvan on saanu.

25 tai 26 lätäkköä tänään. Yli- ja alimääräiset rattaat peräpäässä eivät juuri kiksejä aihuttaneet, mut tulipa tuokin ny koettua.
Jalat ja motivaatio loppu viiden tunnin jälkeen. 



Jokusia eilisiä fillarinjälkiä akselilla Väärän/ Saarenmusta - Lehmälampi - Vaakkoi. Muualla ei niin mitään.

----------


## marco1

Takapiha-anti-extremellä alkoi ajokausi, lienee aika syvälle upotettu nuo syy-seuraussuhteet koska heti altaan aidan nähtyä alkoi munkkikaffit houkuttamaan. Onneksi ei ollut latiakaan taskussa  :Hymy:

----------


## PaH

Ennakkoilmoittautumiset Nuux10 Slush- tapahtumaan larstaina 18.03.2017 huomisehtoolliseen @8 mennessä.
Tapahtuman järjestäjä valittaa etukäteen et ajankohdalle tilatun vesisateen toimitus aikaistuu, mutta tapahtuma ajetaan
sateettomuudesta huolimatta. Lähtöruutu idemmällä kulmalla, ~5h ja sillein. Omat kurapöksyt, pähkinät + iloinen mieli mukaan.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää taitaa joutua passaamaan, talossa on rekku testikäytössä. Hiukan tuntuu olevan tuijjottelua, vilinää ja vilskettä...

----------


## mutanaama

Mä pidän messua viikonlopun.

----------


## petjala

> Ennakkoilmoittautumiset Nuux10 Slush- tapahtumaan larstaina 18.03.2017 huomisehtoolliseen @8 mennessä.
> Tapahtuman järjestäjä valittaa etukäteen et ajankohdalle tilatun vesisateen toimitus aikaistuu, mutta tapahtuma ajetaan
> sateettomuudesta huolimatta. Lähtöruutu idemmällä kulmalla, ~5h ja sillein. Omat kurapöksyt, pähkinät + iloinen mieli mukaan.



Hopla!

----------


## PaH

> Hopla!



Uelkam Uelskola ja 09:15.
Jälkimmäinen siis kellonaika jolloin startti ensin mainitusta paikasta, ei se aika jolloin aletaan miettiä kotonassa missä mun reppu on.

----------


## petjala

:-? Sinne siis

----------


## HC Andersen

Messuaamista

----------


## PaH

Muumikerho rääppi nuux10n talvea vajaamittaisen lenkuran verran. Ekskjuussina p*rseiden vettyminen. 
Mut lustia oli kyl. 

Avovesiä kierukan p-päästä


Orankinen hahmo kierukan e-päässä, tällä kertaa huomion kohteena tinder


Toinen orankinen hahmo hukuttamassa kulkinettaan karjakaivoon


Akanvirrassa pyörinyt hattivatin hattu

----------


## petjala

Oiskohan tota vaahtohattua pitäny nostaa jollain? Jos sen alla olikin pyörryksiin havitteleva vesikauhuinen saukko...

----------


## HC Andersen

Mitä vittua mun vanhat silmät näkee? Vihreä ReeB vaihteilla? WOOOT? Onko motivaatio hukassa? :Vink:

----------


## PaH

> Mitä vittua mun vanhat silmät näkee? Vihreä ReeB vaihteilla? WOOOT? Onko motivaatio hukassa?



Eiku irtonainen aika. 
Edellisen vkl:n kokeilun jälkeen ei oo kerenny strippaamaan vaihteita pois.
Pahoittelen aiheuttamaani järkytystä. Ei tuu toistumaan.

----------


## petjala

Olihan niistä melkein hyötyäkin. Myötätuulessa jäällä vaihoit kerran isommalle kyydille ja seuranneen vastatuuliosion jälkeen rantapuskassa kevyemmälle. Aattele paljonko ois säästyny aikaa sähkövaihteilla. *tyrsk*

----------


## PaH

> Olihan niistä melkein hyötyäkin. Myötätuulessa jäällä vaihoit kerran isommalle kyydille ja seuranneen vastatuuliosion jälkeen rantapuskassa kevyemmälle. Aattele paljonko ois säästyny aikaa sähkövaihteilla. *tyrsk*



Et sit huomannu niitä kahta muuta vaihtoa. 
Seuraava oli orakeesi-inkkareiden järvelle tullessa ja viimeinen sitä riippumatto-viritystä kiertäessä.
Tuohon sähkövaihteitten ajansäästöön ei mun matemaatikka riitä - eilen ajoimma viiden tunnin lenkin neljässä, joten säästöä tuli tunti.
Kun tuli liian aikasin takas, joutu imuroimaan. Siihen meni se säästynyt tunti. Eli ei s-vaihteita.

----------


## petjala

No hiiska. Ajattelin niiden kliksahduksien tulleen lukoista, koska lähihistoriassa sellaiset sulla ollut yleensä ;-)

----------


## H. Moilanen

Onks viikonloppuna mitää lenkkihommia?

----------


## PaH

Larstai ja Nuux10. Tilattu hassunhauska olosuhde. Itäisempi reuna. Liikkeelle 09:15.
Speksit ~5h (tai kunnes persikan vettymisen takia motivaatio riittävästi miinuksella) ja tapojen mukaisesti pelkkää alamäkee.
Tykkäykset pe 19 mennessä, sit juhlava starttiruudun julkistus.

----------


## marco1

^Arvelen että kapearenkaisella ei kannata lähteä? Pitänee muutenkin kerätä vähän ajoa jalkoihin ennen minnekään lähtöä.

----------


## Shimaani

Testikoiranvahtiloppuviikko, nou kän duu.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tää tykkäis mutta kotihommia viikonloppuna.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei noin aikaseen lähtöön väärälle puolelle kaupunkia pysty taipuun.

----------


## petjala

> Larstai ja Nuux10. Tilattu hassunhauska olosuhde. Itäisempi reuna. Liikkeelle 09:15.
> Speksit ~5h (tai kunnes persikan vettymisen takia motivaatio riittävästi miinuksella) ja tapojen mukaisesti pelkkää alamäkee.
> Tykkäykset pe 19 mennessä, sit juhlava starttiruudun julkistus.



Ränrän!

----------


## Kapu

> Larstai..Nuux..Itäisempi reuna... 09:15...



Tää o täydelline suunnitelma. Lähen ettiin sadetakkii ja syydvestii.

----------


## PaH

> Larstai ja Nuux10. Tilattu hassunhauska olosuhde. Itäisempi reuna. Liikkeelle 09:15.
> ..clipclip..



Olkoon se sit vaihteeks l00kki se starttiruutu. Katsotaan minne päädytään ja miten.

----------


## Kapu

> ...Katsotaan minne päädytään ja miten.



Hmm.. aikalailla speksien mukaan mentiin. Eikä ees kovin syvällä käyty vaikka hetkittäin vähän jänskätti  :Nolous:

----------


## PaH

^ Oisit päässy syvemmälle jos oisit yrittäny. Sitä heikkoa oli kyllä vaan se eka kaks metriä.

Tuli sit semmonen outojen polkujen lenkki. Sinne rinnekodin suuntaan niitä paria pätkää en liene koskaan
talvella ajanu. Saattoi olla viimeinen talvikelin lenkura noilla kulmilla, ellei sit huomiseks ryhdistäydy. 
Olihan siellä talveakin.

----------


## Lare

Onko Pahiksella tai jollain muulla havaintoa Nuukselan länsipuolen polkutilanteesta? Huomenna olis duunikeikka Tervalammelle. Se olis sopivasti siinä Klassarin kulmalla.

----------


## PaH

> Onko Pahiksella tai jollain muulla havaintoa Nuukselan länsipuolen polkutilanteesta? Huomenna olis duunikeikka Tervalammelle. Se olis sopivasti siinä Klassarin kulmalla.



Ei tuoretta just tuolta. Mut jos veikata tarttee niin käytetyt /tallotut polut vesijäätä 50% ja 50% soistunutta ja ne muut sosehöttöä. 
Aukeilla pohjat paljaina. Märkää.

Toi koki vaihteiden osalta downgraden. Poistin ne yhdeksän sopivaa ja jätin sen yhden epämukavan.

----------


## Lare

Alkkishoitolasta lähtee käytännössä polku suoraan metsään. Taidan ajella tuolla sen verran että tunnen itseni uitetuksi

----------


## Lare

Ajettu. Seurasin muutaman tunnin lähinnä peruspolkuja. Ne oli päällystetty enimmäkseen jään eri variaatioilla. Loppumatkasta kokeilin saanko jalan polvea myöten yhteen ojaan. Vähän jäi vajaaksi.

----------


## zipo

Vihdoin kesäfiiliksiä.On nimittäin mitta jo täynnä lumispooreja.

----------


## zipo

Kypsiä poimittavaksi?

----------


## zipo

Täältä poimin pyörän myyntiin ,näyttäis 1 kpl olevan valmistumassa Pajulus Bicicletan oksalla.

----------


## marco1

Kötöstysten kanssa taas vaikeimman kautta menossa... Pyy 57 saanee välttää tämänkin ajokauden, 12-42 pakka kuulostaa hyvältä idealta mutta ei saa toimimaan 10v vaihtajalla isointa (pitää vielä kaivaa pidempi b-ruuvi), 11v vaihtajalla toimii heikohkosti muut paitsi isoin ratas (vaikka interStrömsössä muuta väitettiinkin). Liipaisin uudehko 10v saint, korvake suora.

Pitänee tilata 11v rojut, tuning linkkuja ja häkkejä tilaamalla tulee yhtä kalliiksi/halvaksi.

----------


## petjala

^^toissapäivän ajo varuskunnan kulmilla tuntui lipevältä. Metsässä on vielä yllättävän kylmää ja jäätä piisaa vielä joksikin aikaa. 

^isoskaalaisiin pakkoihin en uskalla teknisiä neuvoa, koska omat turailut tolla saralla on ollut isoimmillaan jo vanhentuneehkoa 11-36 -osastoa

----------


## PaH

^^ meediohäkkiselläkin kymppi-xtr:llä pääsee b-ruuvin pidennyksellä hyvästi 40:een, jollainlailla 42:een.
Jos 1x10 kelpaa, niin eteen cinchi-kammet ja pienentää siitä päästä. 
On enempi maastokelpoinen kun semmonen maatalaahaava takavaihtaja.

----------


## marco1

Jees, tuossa on 1x edessä ja kymppi takana, eturattaita on 30/32/34 ja joku ovaalikin. 

Harjoituksen tarkoitus olis selvittää toimiiko tuo 1x1n mun polvilla välitysaluetta laajentamalla, edellisiltä vuosilta tiedän jo että 30/36 on mäessä liikaa toisen pidemmän ajopäivän jälkeen. Ja hoplaa, siitä sitten kätevästi rajautuu ehdokkaat "Jopo 2018" -listalla jos tuosta prkl etuvimputtimesta ei pääse eroon.

----------


## petjala

Race Face Aeffect kanpiin (hintaluokka ~120€)on qinch direct mount höödisköödejä myös koot 26 ja 28. 26 ainakin Absolute Blackiltä, jollei RF:lta...

----------


## eki_boomer

Ja jos ei kevennys rattaat oo ekana mielessä, niin wolftooth tekee myös rosterisena. Kestää pidempää, joskin on vähän kalliimpia.

----------


## zipo

Laakeriremppa molempiin tsygiin eli tuplat kokoa 3808 ja 6808,about 1/2 ajot.Oisko jotain parempia kuin enturot?
Toiseen mulla olikin lakrusetti varaosalaatikossa ja jälleen jää ne sisemmät ylimääräiseksi.Niissä ei mitään ongelmaa.

----------


## marco1

^^Gentlemen, välitysalueen laajennus ei tapahdu eturatasta pienentämällä  :Hymy:  
Jos en saa tuota 42-pakkaa toimimaan on palattava 2x -systeemeihin ainakin reissujen ajaksi.

Toiseen pyörään on ruuvattu 36 eturatas ihan vaan treenin vuoksi...

----------


## marco1

Mitä kummaa, pienellä alumiinipalalla (Goatlink) vaihteisto alkoi pelaamaan 12-42 pakalla.  :No huh!: 
Enpä olisi uskonut.

Vielä kun ajojalat löytyis jostain...

----------


## marco1

Lauantaina maastossa jotain pientä kevyttä rauhallista leppoisaa ja mukavaa lähistöllä 2-3h?

O'Nouksio kiinnostaa sitten kun saan vähän jalkoja keräiltyä.

----------


## Shimaani

Juu,
oltiin koirattaren kanssa nuuhistelemassa lähipolkuja ja niiden ympäristöjä sen kolmisen tuntia. Tais naama palaa  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Vaihtui maastoilu työmatkatiedusteluun, hiivatin Pasilan esterata on ärsyttävästi kierrettävä. 
Sääsket ja ylämäkisuot puuttuu mutta tuntuu jo Lapin kesältä  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Kah äSSä, terpsistä. Rip jurpo?

----------


## Shimaani

*äijjähali*
Eiku split personaliti.  
Tällä kaapista löytyneellä kovalevyllä oli äSSä kun edellinen ssd hajosi vähän niinku se yksi kuuluisa faksi...  Työkoneella on sit se toinen.
Tällä iällä enää mtn passuja viihti alkaa vaihtelee.  :Hymy: 

Möyk:
mun suorin työmatkuttelu menis Pasilan kautta mut ei kestä hermo sitä puoliunessa hölötintään tuijottelevan vaalikarjan väistelyä ja hanurista olevia väliaikaisjärjestelyjä.  Kierrän sit messarin itäpuolelta.

----------


## kmw

Btw Pastulle sattunut paha aivopieru ja laittanut ihavitu päheen maantiepöörän. Vahingossa varmaan, mut kummiskii. Jos hää rohkaistuu niin ehkä kuvakin?

----------


## Shimaani

Ajstn. Kaikkee täällä kylällä touhutaannii. 8-)
Pitäisköhän munkin joskus ottaa Opali tuolta katosta roikkumasta...
Viime vuonna sillei ajettu metriäkään ja edellisenäkin vissiin kaks pikku lenkuraa.  
[hyshys] Äijjän kanssa oli juttua iltaisista maantielenkeistä mut tästei sit puhuta. [/hyshys]

----------


## marco1

Maantie ok jos kaffilla käydään. Urheilusuorituksena fögeddäboydit.
Himottais kyllä vaihtaa retroamuliini uusretroteräkseen mutta kannattaneeko tuo näitä kaikkia kymmentä lenkkiä varten?

----------


## Shimaani

Kaffi ookoo, kaikenlainen suorittelu öbignounou. Yhh..
Jekkulassa kulumakondiittorio ja/tai Lot-o-kaffela ja/tai Onnela on kaik just passelin matkan päässä. Tai sit Rajamäen muru mut se on sunnuntaisin sulki.
Ei enää tänään, pennulla on huikuli.

Siitäpä onnii aikaa kun viimeks on maantienlaidassa kumia vaiheltu, häätyy vissiin alkaa verestellä muistoja  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Voin kyllä luvata että sitä vaihtoharjoitusta on luvassa, mun maantiekumit ei oo ihan tuoreita.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Mää en muista edes viiden vuoden tarkkuudella koska noi maantienakit on ostettu tai asennettu. Lateksia ja pumputin mukaan että päästään kaakulle  :Hymy:

----------


## Katila

Oishan se yks Ässäkin mahtunna tänää meitin kanssa maantien laitaan. Ja juu, Pastun Vaara on varsin kiihottavan oloinen.

----------


## PaH

> Avovesi kura yms.Hmmm kuivuiskohan tälläset flättiskengät uutudet seuraavaksi päiväksi ajokelpoisiksi jos erehtyy pesemään koneessa?
> http://www.onlywhatsnecessary.com/eu...01-black-white



Piti sit veli z:n yllykkeestä hiukan myöhäisherännäisesti ryhtyä koje-kaniksi noille. Webbisivun size-guiden mukaisesti tilailin helmikuulla parin 280mm popoja;
muuten jepa, mut saadun setin toinen päällyskenkä oli 10mm lyhyempi kun oikea vaikka molemmissa samat 280m leimat. Uskoivat kuvaa ja palauttivat maksun. 
Sovittelun perusteella meitsin snadi (ja heikko) klappi tuntu enempi tykkäävän tosta liian pienestä poposta, joten pyysin vaihtarina setin 270mm kokoa. 

Noilla nyt ajoa kuukauden päivät. Ovatten selkeesti parhaat flättipopot ikuna millä ajanu. 
Istuvuus samalla tasolla kun adidaksen terrex soloilla ja jokusilla la sportivan kengillä, mut noi kepeemmät, eivät päästä irtokikkareita sisään ja pitävät vettäkin.
Semmonen feelmax-popon fiilis, mut esmes point-one-pedaalien 8mm teräspiikit ei tunnu pätkääkään läpi - terrexeillä piikit tuntuu.
Ei oo ihan helpot saada jalkaan, vaatii tekniikkaa. Mut ovatten hyvät.

----------


## kmw

Kulmiksen vaniljawiineri, ach. Painaa ~300g  ja syömiseen hyvä olla haarukka, veitsi ja lusikka. Kalorita silleen et järven voisi kiertää parikin krt. Siis mukana jos Keravalle suunta.

----------


## zipo

Ei sitä ylileveetä proto fläsää saa,...No tilasin sitten eilen uuden fillarin.Ny sit venataan.
@PaH.Kerrohan miten noi pläägät kestää  kun tulee tarpeeksi tunteja alle,Mä olen selvinnyt Sievin turviksilla viime syksystä lähtien.
Ei niillä kikkailla ylimääräisiä (jalka lipee spedulta) mutta  muuten varsin mainiot.
Btw,31.6 reverppi jää ylimääräiseksi tuosta uudesta.Mä en hissitolppaa tartte.

----------


## zipo

Jep,Se sama vanha puhelinkin on taas  OK.Tartte enää savumerkkejä,kirjekyyhkyjä tms.

----------


## mutanaama

Soon siis Zipolla kevättä rinnassa  :Hymy:

----------


## petjala

Jei. Mulla pikku blues maastopyöräilyn eli oikeesti -pyörän kanssa. Ja olo varmaan myös helpottaa, jahka noi jäät ja vedet  hävii poluilta... Sitä ennen pulttiratasperseilyä rimpulalla :-P 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

Tjooh, empä oo mettässä käyny vähään aikaan. Myötätuulipurjehdusta Piantsilla oon harrastellut. Specialissima on nääsnääs iästään huolimati aivan *piiiiiip* mukava raami. Däknksistä vaan @Eppu.

----------


## Bässi

> Ei sitä ylileveetä proto fläsää saa,...No tilasin sitten eilen uuden fillarin.Ny sit venataan.



koko yön oon tehny salapoliisihommia ja speksannu Zipolle tsygää.
johtolankoina ainoastaan, sunnuntaina ostettu pyörä ja reverb.
oisin fuelin laittanu mutta sunnuntai. Haibikessä ei oo reverbiä. Motiivikin on vielä usvan peitossa  :Hymy:

----------


## zaca

> koko yön oon tehny salapoliisihommia ja speksannu Zipolle tsygää.
> johtolankoina ainoastaan, sunnuntaina ostettu pyörä ja reverb.
> oisin fuelin laittanu mutta sunnuntai. Haibikessä ei oo reverbiä. Motiivikin on vielä usvan peitossa




Meridan EONE-SIXTY 900E:stä löytyy Reverb. Katotaan miten reisille menee arvaus?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minäkin olen synkkää ja märkää metsää välttänyt ja ajanut kihnuttanut krossarilla klv:ä ristiin ja rastiin lähikaupungeissa.

Ei sitten mitään kippurasarvilenkkejä hys hys meiningillä, vaan kunnon ilmoitusta tänne etukäteen niin osaa ruinata ruokakassasta pullarahan ennakkoon.

----------


## kmw

Kävin tänäpnä kummiskii vähän KeimolaPetasPetikossa. On pehmeää paljon. Kaikkinensa sottsista hommaa toi maastopyöräily

----------


## zipo

@Kuntsari.Minkä värinen bash?Voisi kelvata meikälle.
Mä voisin päivittää kumminpojan ellsworth fillariin noi epäkurantit osat.Siis sellasten  eri pari jarrujen ja loppuun ajettujen sekä keulimisharjoittelun tuloksena vääntyneiden palikoiden tilalle.Heitä vaikka YV:llä.

Uudesta:Ei ole Merida.Musta runko,neonhohtoista? tehosteväriä.Koko 19".Vaihteet XT:tä.
Höh Ei vieläkään seurantakoodia,Pitäis lähteä 4/5 vrk:ssa liikeelle tilauksesta.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Zippo ei kai nyt vanhoilla ukoilla muita ole kuin komean mustia.

----------


## jurpo

Räikeän mustaa, räikeän.  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Oh yeah,Ehkä ensi viikolla jossain vaiheessa kotona.


Your order is now packed. At this point a change or cancellation of your order is no longer possible.

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko täällä jollain tarvetta anodisoida amuliinisiä osia kullan värisiksi? Ens viikon aikana oon laittamassa osia eteempäi mahtuisi mukaan jos tarvetta.

----------


## HC Andersen

Toukokuussa saan vissiin sitten uuden rungon niputettua ajoon. Ai niin ja tänään sain tiedon että mun krossarin FORCE osasarja on saapunut ja i9 navat on siihen kanssa matkalla. 

Kevät on ihanaa aikaa :Hymy:  nuorempana panetti, vanhempana ilo tulee käytännön asioista

----------


## PaH

Huomenna velskola @ 10:00. ~5h sitä mitä on tarjolla.
Jos joku, niin hjep aamukasiin mennessä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mikä kevät ? Vuoden 1. kaffe kupponen ulkona nautittuna Zipon terassilla ja oikea asuste olisi ollut pilkkihaalari.

Zippo muuten kertoi mitä on tulossa, mutta lupasin olla hys hys  :Vink: .

----------


## zipo

Mä olen vissiin tottunut jo ulkoruokintaan,etten edes huomaa koleutta ilta-auringossa.
Kyl tää marketti on ehdottomasti nopein tapa hankkia osia toimituksineen,Thnx.
Nyt napsahti seurantakoodikin,alkaa kuumottamaan ...
Lisävinkkejä:Nelimäntä jarrut,RockShox keulilla,Thrubolt akselit, se tehosteväri on vihree.

Fabio W:n Urban settiä asenteella:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jDKJT2dDZQ

----------


## HC Andersen

Huomenna ei pysty Velskolaa, yläpohjan eristystä himassa :Hymy: .

----------


## Bässi

^^ jaa se Uuspolkusin on Boschilainen Maguran jarruilla.  :Vink: 

Edit.. eiku ei siinäkään natsaa Reverb, tosin äijä ei edes tiedä mikä reverb on. Niin se saattaa olla misinformaatiota.
mut sä et tiedäkkään minkälaisen kehän mä just ostin, hähhää!

----------


## Landman

Arvaus Zipon uutukaisesta: Cube Nutrail Hybrid?

----------


## zipo

Piti tsekata toi tolppa.Mä luulin että kaikki hissitolpat jotka ei toimi ovat reverbejä tai ainakin ovat reveverbistä.
Joku tällänen tolppa on siinä hybridissä:CUBE 120mm Adjustable Seatpost,Handlebar Lever,Internal Cable Routing,31.6x420mm
Siis what?.Mä olen hommanut itelle fillariksi sähköhybridin,tossahan on 2 sanaa jota foorumiväki dissaa sydämenjuuria myöten eikä toi Cubekaan käsittäkseni ole se merkki jolla rispektiä kerätään palstapyöräilijöiden keskuudessa.
Joo 10 pistettä 2:lle viimeiselle arvaajalle .Sehän se eli Cube sähköfläsä.
T:Itse Ilkimys.


Ai kehä?Hmm kesä tulossa...tuskin mikään fläsä ja 29+ ei ollut teikäläisen suosikkeja joten kokoa 27,5"?
Leveys?Sehän  voisi olla vaihteeksi kompromissi jotta saa laajan rengasvalikoiman eli sisämitta about 42mm?
Äääh liian tavanomainen ratkaisu ja tuleeks toi johonkin uuteen diy runkoon vai täpäriin,fläsään.?
Tuskin sentään  niin sekasin että kokeeksi franken fläsä 29+ sekä joustokeula?

----------


## Landman

Ehkä ne enimmät dissailut meni jo ohi. Tuo sitten uutukainen näytille,vertaillaan Kotariin!

----------


## Bässi

Nonni, nyt voin onnitella uudesta vekottimesta. Minä laitoin just oman sähkövempeleen ajokuntoon. 
Se tolppa on cuben "oma" mekaaninen tolppa, joka saattaa jopa toimia talvella.

mcarbonilta joku 85mm levee 26". Joudun läskillä ajaa vielä jonki aikaa, niin ompahan kevyempi. Edessä se b+ jousto

----------


## Kuntoilija

Zippo niin hyvin perusteli sähköläskin oston, jotta tälläinen setä joka ei e-pyörää harrastuspelinä ymmärrä herran selitykset osti. Juu ja en kokeille,  ettei oma 
ajatusmaailma mene rikki, ehkä sitten lähempänä seitsemääkymppiä voin kokeilla  :Vink: 

Ei näin vanhana merkit enää oikein merkkaa mitään, jos peli käy ja kukkuu ja on tarkoitukseen sopiva eli sellainen bang for  buck. Kun tuo saksalainen postimyyntikrossari leviää ostan sen tilalle halvan vastaavan, vaikka xxl:n tarjouksesta Whiten krossarin. Se on aika sama millä sitä talven pimeydessä ja syksyn ja kevään rospuuttukaudella kihnuuttaa menemään ja noissa keleissä osia kuluttaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Mhnkn Welsh Colalle päässy, juoksutin Rekutarta Rammpusilla auringonnousuun ja takasin tunnin verran ja sit varhaispäikkäreille vapaapäivän kunniaksi... Luvassa lisää lorvintaa  :Hymy: 

nimim.

_ei edes pyöräkuumetta_

----------


## marco1

Kylmä tuuli, tylsän klv-lenkin kävin itsekseni jalkoja etsiessä. 
Pyöräkuumetta ei oo mutta kesän aikana tulee varmaan paria vuokrapyörää testattua.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei mullakaan mitään pyöräkuumetta ja finanssit silleen kohdillaan, jotta mikä ettei. Mä oon vissiin oikeasti sairas tai sitten silleen järkiintynyt, että hankinta vasta oikeaan tarpeeseen.

Mitäs sitä muuten Satusedän tallissa tapahtuu ?

Oli muuten jäätävää äsken klv-lenkillä Tuusulassa mediatalon lämpömittarissakin keväiset +1 astetta. Missä se kevät luuhaa ?

Nimimerkki tippanokka

----------


## PaH

Että z:lle patteripyörä? Nyt loppu nekin harvat jotka ennen peesissä pysy...

Vihreä tehosteväri on pop. Estimated shipping date 18th Apr. Non E.

Lännenmailla vallan lystiä. Poluilla tosin välillä kosteita spotteja.



Jopa hämmentävän kuivaa. Mut se vähän muta oli sit jäätyvää sorttia, jokusen kerran piti väkivalloin tehdä tilaa et takakumiloinen sopi pyörimään.



Huomenna uusiks.

----------


## HC Andersen

Satusedän tallissa tapahtuu: Planet X XLS saa Forcen osasarjan ja Riistosika-kehät ja i9, Muklukin runko päivittyy vm. -11 >-15 ja siinä samalla jotain pikku osaa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Satusetä pimppaa sitten xls:ä niin sanotusti isosti.

----------


## marco1

Tallissa haistelemassa liuottimia täälläkin, tarttis vanhan Kari Snadin rungon elvyttämiseen seuraavia: 
- 1 1/8" suoralla putkella olevan keulan, max 120mm 
- kampisarjan + keskiölaakerin, mieluiten 170mm tai alle, nelikantti tai mikälie.
- mahdollisesti vannejarru pikanilkku 26" takakiekon jos sattuu halvalla hifiä (Deore / 117 löytyy jo)

sulovileenihinnoilla vielä tarttis  :Hymy: 
Ja Zipon tyrkytyksessä oleva paholainen in miss Jones-keulatin ei käy.

----------


## Pastu

Hola¡ En tiiä mitvit tapahtu, mut tällaine tuli. Kolmen lenkin jälkeen en ihan pas2 hauku.

----------


## mutanaama

Siinähän ajat fillarin värimaailman mukaan. Mieli mustana ja pää punaisena, kassit valkoisena urpå. Iteppä valitsit nuija.

(on toi aika ihq, ja voin sulle satulan heittää testiin, ettei tarvii millään ankkurilla ajella)

----------


## Kuntoilija

No nyt on Pastulla high end laite, kuitua joka paikassa ja sähköiset dura acet. Väristys on oikea stealth, kun ei edes valmistajaa lue missään. 
Kenen luomus tuo on ? Luulin jo osista, että olisi ollut 3T:n mutta ei oikein muodot vastaa Exploroa.

----------


## zipo

Veikkaan joko Batman tai sitten Pastumänjo.

----------


## Shimaani

Nojo! 
Nyt on kylällä tosi räikeää mustaa, Hiisi kateudesta kalpenee

----------


## Smo

Joku häivehävittäjä

----------


## kmw

Nyt on kyllä erinomaista, vaikka se oikeesti ole yhtään musta. Hedbadge joku turskanpurijan logo.

----------


## Pastu

Se o norski FARA F|Road Disc1. Eivät vissiin kehtaa nimeään laittaa isolla näkyville, kun on niin uusi merkki. 

Nyt pitää alkaa manselaisilta pyytää fygyy kunnon maastotsygään, kun öljypohatat pölli mun varannot.

----------


## Pastu

Ja väri ei tosiaan olekaan musta. Toi on sellaneinen hapoissa tehty väritys, varmaan sotkettu turskanlihaa marjapuuroon.

----------


## PaH

> Huomenna uusiks.



Ei paskempi setti tänäänkään. 

Jää kanto ainakin ton.


Kevään viimeinen lammenylitys



Melkein ku russian bbq

----------


## zipo

Jåå varsin diplomaattista maisemaa tähän vuodenaikaan.
Siis uusi runko "vihreillä" :Hymy:  .Vinkkejä?perinteiseen palstan Haluatko fillarimiljonääriksi tietokilpailuun?tai sitten tästä muodostuu  Heikoin ketjunlenkki skaba.Ostan vokaalin A:n
1. Arvaus.Joku mittatilaus jäykkäperä?Kapeamalla q-factorilla,kierrekeskiö,max 27,5x3" .Titskua huvin vuoksi....

----------


## marco1

Kummat kelit. Oli päällä mitä vaan niin loppuu lämpö hanskoista ja kengistä puolentoista tunnin kohdalla. 
Talvella monesti vähempi vaatetta kuin tänään ja pärjää paremmin?

Numeroarvonta käynnissä, olisko eka numero 2?

----------


## PaH

> Jåå varsin diplomaattista maisemaa tähän vuodenaikaan.
> Siis uusi runko "vihreillä" .Vinkkejä?perinteiseen palstan Haluatko fillarimiljonääriksi tietokilpailuun?tai sitten tästä muodostuu  Heikoin ketjunlenkki skaba.Ostan vokaalin A:n
> 1. Arvaus.Joku mittatilaus jäykkäperä?Kapeamalla q-factorilla,kierrekeskiö,max 27,5x3" .Titskua huvin vuoksi....



Wolframissa on jäykkäperää just tarpeeks mulle. Ei oo päivityslistalla ihan hetkeen. 
Juustopyörälle korviketta sorvaan.
Viiden pisteen vihje - olin tuota ostamassa jo 2011, mut laatikosta löytykin kilkutin.

Vajaa viis tuntia lähitakamettiä. Liekö noita sahaillut jo tarpeeks kun alkaa polut tympiä. 
Huomenna taas nuuk10on.

----------


## Shimaani

Juups,
melko vilakkaa oli tepsutella Haukuttaren kera ja sähölinjan alunen oli jäistä mutaa. Sillat edelleen ehjinä  :Hymy: 
SLO:lla on kuulemma diili Fingriidin kanssa lumenkaadosta ja diilissä on siivousvelvoite, saas nähdä siivoavatko tänä keväänä. Tv kyllä, on sen verran ryönää kipattu alueelta ulos..

----------


## PaH

Sikälikun huomenna nuugz10n pölisevän kuivat alamäkipaanat sattus kiinnostamaan, niin 10 :Nolous: o ja kattilan parkkis.
Speksit on.

Halukkuusilmoitukset aamukasiin mennessä.

jk. höh, mistä vatusta tuo irviö tuohon tuli? siis kymppi on aika

----------


## petjala

Pölisöö. Muttei ihan hollilla

----------


## PaH

> Sikälikun huomenna nuugz10n pölisevän kuivat alamäkipaanat sattus kiinnostamaan....



Petjala vastas savumerkeillä. Nou spiik indian. Arvelutti kumminkin sen verran et hämyksen vuoks vaihdoin lähtöruudun wellscolaan
ja aikastin aloitusaikaa parilla tunnilla. Aikasten lähtöjen etu nykykeleillä, kerkee ajella aamuauringossa hyvän tovin ennenkun kun tulee pilvet ja lumisaje.

Jäätikkö konsertoi tuolla melkoisella voluumilla, kelpas kuunnella.



Auringossa makailua sen viimeisen viis minuuttia kun sitä riitti



Joskus näinkin päin

----------


## marco1

Hjuvan näköiset kelit löytynyt viheriän laitteen alle. Vielä (kädet ja jalat) jäässä edellispäivistä niin ei tänään houkuttanut mutta ehkä ens viikonloppu olisi jo ok.
Kierrätys-Kleinin rakennus käynnissä with a little help from my friends, keskiö ja etujarru (Shimano) vielä hommattava ennen koeajoa.

----------


## marco1

No jokos ne uudet fillarit tuli?

Retropyörän kasaaminen vielä kesken kun kammenpultit on hukassa. Uusi keskiö löytyi keskustan perinnekaupasta ja samana iltana löytyi sopiva vanha mutta toimiva keskiö jämälaatikosta. No onpahan varaosia.

Edit: kammenpultit löytyikin vanhasta kivijalasta. Kätevä konsepti tuommoinen.

----------


## PaH

Nuux10 la 22.04 @10 (tai ennen) lähdöllä "sopiva" setti?
Jos joku, niin #jeee @here <iltaseiska 2morrow. Tnx.

----------


## marco1

Hep, minä Nuuks kyllä kiitos.

----------


## Kapu

Juu, mielenkiintoa sopivalle setille olisi...

eeditti: aikane mato selviää profetian mukaan takas lähtöruutuun kuivempan

----------


## PaH

Lähemmä kattilan parkkikselta @09:45. Jos marcolle passaa niin nouto teiksin pihasta ysiltä ja palautus (ehjänä?) samaan paikkaan sit syksymmällä
eli mun katolla pääsee.

----------


## Shimaani

Mää en *piip* lähtis Nuuskioon jos pitäis katolla matkustaa.

Jos herään ajoissa nin olen mukana, muuten en. Helistelen mikäli olen matkalla. 


Nimim.
_Rankka viikko_

----------


## marco1

Vastustamaton tarjous  :Leveä hymy:  "ehjänä ehkä" 
Passaa, kattotelineet on vielä tuolla tallissa _jossain_...

----------


## Kapu

Jos tota parkkeerais 120:n vartee, ni onkos tual Antiasten ja Takalal laavu välil jotai köröttelyy passellii polutynkää?

----------


## HC Andersen

Tänään kerkes ajaan Grävelgraindinkia Syväojan hiekkateillä, viikonloppuna täytyy pakata turhaa kamaa laatikoihin ja siivota sekå käydä rihtauttamassa krissarin kiekko joka vinoutui kun vaihtaja ja keppi änkeytyi pinnoihin.

----------


## Bässi

Minä ilmaannun Kattilaan åkså

----------


## marco1

2800 kcal hukkui jonnekin tänään mutta eteenpäin ei päässyt...
Veturille kiitos.

----------


## PaH

^ 2800 kcal tarkoittaa ~ 12 pintin tölökkiä KarhuIIIsta. Äkkiäkö tuon kuittaa...

Tnx retkueelle, tänään "sopiva" tarkoitti 25% heikkoa lumisadetta, 25% puolipilvistä, 25% arskaa ja 25% kuugelipommitusta. Lisänä tietysti 100% alamäkeä.
Eli pelkkää p**kaa. Ei oo ajettu jos ei kuvia, siks evidenssit 

"se_joka_saapu_starttiruutuun_fillarilla" kokeilee kestääkö yää?



se vesialue jossa eniten jäätä, muut juurikin avoimia



ujoa pyöräilyhenkilöitä siellä jossain

----------


## Kapu

Jesh, kiitokset porukoille ja Pahikselle hienoista poluista. Omille poluille ku lähin, ni melkeen heti meni talutteluks  :Irvistys: 

Toisia jää edelleen kantoi  :No huh!: 


25%

----------


## Odottakaa

> Jesh, kiitokset porukoille ja Pahikselle hienoista poluista. Omille poluille ku lähin, ni melkeen heti meni talutteluks 
> 
> Toisia jää edelleen kantoi



Kenen pyörää se pitelee ku tossa on vaihteet?

----------


## Bässi

Kiitti kaikille täältäkin. Kyllä Nuuksio maistuu, vaikka jäätä sataa. Kuivanahan kuitenki päästiin.
Nastat alle.

----------


## marco1

Nyt on vissin sunnuntai eikä Throwup Thursday mutta silti:

2009 helmikuu.





> ^ 2800 kcal tarkoittaa ~ 12 pintin tölökkiä KarhuIIIsta. Äkkiäkö tuon kuittaa...



Ei valitettavasti riitä vauhti tuohonkaan. Jäätelöllä koittanut...

----------


## zipo

Shimaani: Moment
Elmeri  Distance
Marco1: Titus
PMT:Nicolai
Ulasto?Tuskin Hertsika.
Huominarvoista että kuvan  4 fillarista 3 on yhä tänäpäivänäkin samoilla omistajilla.
Menikö oikein?

----------


## marco1

Samassa satsissa kuvia Diileriltäkin joten varmaan linjan vierestä. Muista festivaaleista yksi-kaksi ruutua per tapahtuma:
- Porkkala 10/2011
- Lohja 9/2011
- Jossain 08/2011 (Pah, Apa, Z)
- Orankitesti 03/2011 
- Ibistesti 1/2010
- Lentokentän kierros(?) 4/2009
- Ellmeri säätää takavaihtajaa 11/2008
- Lohja 9/2007 (en tunne ketään kuvasta)

----------


## jurpo

Siitä SLO:n eteläpuolen kalliolta tuo taitaa olla.  Joskus sitä on näköjään seikkailtu kapeanakkisilla hangessakin

----------


## PaH

Huomenna Nuux10 itäisempi osio aamusta alkaen?

----------


## marco1

Satunnaisen seinältäputoiluharrastuksen veroja (koipi arka) tässä vielä muutama päivä maksellaan. 9,81m/s2 x 1m-1,5m x 90kg x 100krt = auts seuraavina päivinä.

----------


## PaH

> Huomenna Nuux10 itäisempi osio aamusta alkaen?



Case closed.

----------


## PaH

> Huomenna Nuux10 itäisempi osio aamusta alkaen?



Juu. Ette olis halunneet olla mukana. Aja. Startti jo seiskalta.
Vaihteet ei toiminu aamusta. Vaikkei niitä käyttäny, niin silti hyppi. Syyllinen löyty parin tunnin ajon jälkeen. Korjasin että flow.
Oli tommonen seikka. Eka SB10 joka särkeenty ajossa. 



Melkoinen hiivari siel oli. Olosuhde muuten wallan jees. Kiertelin kaikkein kittumaisimimmat polkuset. Välillä piti puhaltaa.



Jokusessa poukamassa oli jäitä kaistale. Muuten lammet auki. Merkittävin talven jämä oli kai toi -



Päivän bongauksiin kuulu mm. 2 kurkea, 2 koskikaraa ja ainoa havaittu ihmislajin edustaja liikkui ns. fätbaikilla.

----------


## mutanaama

Ei ole konneksit pettäneet täälläkään.

----------


## Kapu

> Huomenna Nuux10 itäisempi osio aamusta alkaen?



Mites ylihuomenna maanantaina?

----------


## PaH

^ maanantaina maastossa naurettavan märkää. Niinkus tänäänkin. Sää on rikki.

Uelskola @ 10. 
Jos halajaa matkaan, niin kuitti aamuseiskaan mennessä.

----------


## Kapu

Noo, naurettavat lenkurat ei oo niitä kaikkein pahimpia. Cola @ 10.

----------


## marco1

Heh. 
Kevään retkien dokumenttia Nouksiosta: https://youtu.be/GcC2zO_D4T8  :Leveä hymy: 
Ketään ketjun henkilöitä ei näy viideossa.

----------


## Kapu

Vuoden eka lenkki joustolla ja päällimäisenä jäi mieleen kova ikävä fättiin. Videon henkilöitä ei tavattu matkalla. Varsin naurettavaa kaiken kaikkiaan. Seuraavalla kerralla pääsee vähemmällä, ku kiristelee ruuvit jo kotosalla.

----------


## HC Andersen

Pahikselle hyvää syntymäpäivää!

----------


## PaH

^ tnx!
mistä sä ton tiesit?

----------


## zipo

Grattis PaH.
Joskus myös aikuisikään ehtinyt joutuu kertomaan syntymäajan.
Esim redu.

----------


## kmw

Kah, onnituksia @Pahis.

----------


## HC Andersen

> ^ tnx!
> mistä sä ton tiesit?



Yöhöpinät™ - sielä asuu kaikki maailman tieto.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Onnittelut myös PaH:lle, varmasti  Etelä-Suomen kovimpiin kuuluvalle proharrastajalle.

----------


## ellmeri

Pahikselle onnea...

----------


## mutanaama

Kas, joko se täytti 33vee?

----------


## PaH

Edellinen keskustelunaihe oli nii booring, joten aloitetaan uusi. Tnx kumminkin itsekullekin. 

Eli larstai 10:43 ja lookki. Pahoittelen myöhäistä starttiaikaa, mut aamusta muuta actionia.
Juhlistetaan takatalvea kyntämällä vetisiä "polkuja" itäisemmällä reunalla semmosen normisetin verran. 

Mukaantumisaikeet huomisehtoolla kasiin mennessä, tängjuu.

----------


## marco1

Minä taidan vääntyä Fiskarsiin kattelemaan uusia jopoja, jos vaikka pääsisi sopivan kokoista kokeilemaan. 
Viimeiset kolme olenkin ostanut koeajamatta.

----------


## Kapu

Joo. Fiskarsiin siitä toivossa, että pääsis polkee jotain uutta tuttavuutta.

----------


## PaH

> Eli larstai 10:43 ja lookki...



Mun jumiversumissa kello on jo kasi ja tältä erää tämä on täsä. 
Meen keskenäni jostain jonnekin johonkin aikaan.
Katsomma sunstaita huomenna.

----------


## HC Andersen

Mieli tekis mutta kämpän puunaamusta näyttöä varten.

----------


## mtok77

Tuli männä viikonloppuna pyöreitä vuosia täyteen. Perhe ja sukulaiset muistivat tämän johdosta lahjakortilla pyörän hankkimista varten. 

Ens maanantaina saa sit noutaa Meridan +jäykkäperän lähikivijalasta. 

Nyt on sitten kuski uudella vuosikymmenellä ja pyörä nykymuodin mukainen.

Onko kukaan käynyt jo ajamassa Petikossa?

----------


## mutanaama

Mä kävin perjantaina, hoorekki kaikki kuivaa ja ajettavissa.

----------


## marco1

Turhat messut, kolme  koeajoa ja en oo yhtään viisaampi uusista mankeleista. 
Hiivatin paljon pyöriä ja hyvää kelillä kaikki tuntuu hyviltä. 
Sinänsä näytteilleasettajille hatunnosto, kiitos ja kumarrus.

----------


## PaH

Cattila & 09:45 huomenna sunstaina. Jos joku, niin kuitti tänne ennen 07:30 aamulla. Semmonen tavallinen tarjolla.

Tänään sekä onnistunutta että epäonnekasta uusien polkujen hakua - jälkimmäinen tarjos ~20 min phillarin kantosession,
eka sit ehken päheimmäin kaltsibaanan tolla seutukunnalla. Eka sessio juustopyörällä kait puoleen vuoteen, snadisti sekä tuntuma että
säädöt hakusessa.

Eka räpsy 3h kohdilla.


Joku voi tunnistaa mestan

----------


## petjala

Tavallinen on hyvä. Keittovälineen nimisellä parkkiksella. Yksivaihteisella traktorilla

----------


## Kapu

> Cattila & 09:45 huomenna sunstaina.



Quitti. Saapunen Pyyslammen kautta eksyillen.

Viskarssissa kiva kattaus. Poljettua ei tullut, mutta tietoa tuli lisää. Kahtellaan.

----------


## marco1

Fiskarsissa opittua:
- srämpylän uudet vaihteet hyvät
- guido-jarrut ihan kivan tuntuiset mutta ehkä kaipaisivat kunnon sisäänajoa
- mulle ehkä ennemmin 29" kuin 27,5+
- säädän jarrukaffat eri lailla kuin kauppiaat
- xl Hightower olis sopiva, l-kokoinen 429Trail kans, SwitchB liian jyrä
- wtb:n satulasuunnittelija ei vieläkään osaa piirtää satulaa mun perseelle

----------


## kmw

Mää kokeilin Moondraker 27,5+ täysjuustoa. Aikamoista, mut Soijjerilla parempi bliss. Polut oikke hjuvia.

----------


## mtok77

Olisko huomenna lähtijöitä parin tunnin rauhalliselle lenkille puoliltä päivin? Lähtöpaikkana joko diileri tai petikko.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## marco1

^Tänään muualla mutta noissa paikoissa ajetaan edelleen.

----------


## PaH

> Tavallinen on hyvä.



Niinpä. Ekaks kannettiin pyörät tonne.



Sit talutettiin ne tonne.



Just checking tire clearance.

----------


## marco1

Keli taisi suosia N-landiassa, viheriä juustopyörä tuli katolla vastaan ja näytti putipuhtaalta? 
Olin itte yhden elintasopakolaisen kans ajamassa länsi-Espoossa ja sieltä löytyi kyllä mutaa.

Ja eilisen jälkeen huomaa taas että takaiskari on ihan hanurista, periaatteessa toimii mutta tönkköhän se on muuten. Pitääpä koittaa jos vaikka TFTuned loihtisi siihen jotain eloa.

----------


## PaH

> .. huomaa taas että takaiskari on ihan hanurista, periaatteessa toimii mutta tönkköhän se on muuten. Pitääpä koittaa jos vaikka TFTuned loihtisi siihen jotain eloa.



Sikäli kun viipotti syö 200x57mm punputinta, niin mää tiedän yhden varaston missä on hyvejä vaihtoehtoja...

----------


## marco1

^Minäkin olen lukenut internetistä kaikenlaisista paikoista...
Mutta joo, viime keväänähän oli jotain puhetta ja homma jäi minulla kesken . 
Palaamme asiaan privalla.

----------


## Kapu

Tää oli vissii pikkase enne ku ruvettii tsekkaa noit klearanssei...

----------


## marco1

Täällä hilijaista. 

Omat periaatteet alkaa olla myytynä, autolla mäki ylös ja sähkötäpärillä alas. 
Seuraavaksi alkanee tanhuvaatteiden hankinta.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

Kantele kiinnostelee.

----------


## Shimaani

Kuittaan topikkia lievästi sivuavalla raivopyörällä.

Huamenna suntaina kukaan mtn hidasta/rauhallista/kankeaa mssn?

----------


## kmw

^ raivopyörä vaikuttava *isompi peukku*


Jtkn G-lenkuraa valkoista viivaa seuraillen kehitteillä sunnuntaille. Speksit selvinnee ehtoommalla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ai ninku noin:


Pysymmä kanavalla  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Ei niistä G-olioista ole ajosuraa huomenna. Ja mää tuuliviirinä takin käänsin ja liikkeellepolkaisen ihteni Munqqkoskelta 12.15. Ukrainaa ja Ülæstø jne. Dynaaminen reitin suunnittelu ja teleportit ovat påp. Jos ylläripyllärnä Kuntsari tulee niin tulisko vispilät samalla?

----------


## Shimaani

No emmääkää si.

----------


## marco1

Itse ajattelin viettää päivän hinaamalla retkuetta ja liikoja matkatavaroita pitkin poikin Pohjois-Italiaa julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla. 
Säästämisestä ilo irti.  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Mää kokeilin Moondraker 27,5+ täysjuustoa. Aikamoista, mut Soijjerilla parempi bliss. Polut oikke hjuvia.



Ihan sattumoisinko oli Mondraker vapaana koeajoon, vai sovitko etukäteen?  Meinaan, kun ei kovin hyviä yhteystietoja sivuilla ole.

----------


## kmw

^ mtn sopinu enkä edes ollut koeajomielellä liikkeellä. Tarmo kuiteskii sai yllytettyä  :Hymy:  Luulen et puhelu Yläfemmaan selventänee mikä on tämän päivän asijan tila.

4h Kepua ja Ylästöä ja oikein jepa oli. Eka vartti con Marsu ja Pahis. Kiva kinppalenkki ja kaikille oli paras notta erkaannuimme  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

No niin, tänä vuonna koeajetut fillarit:
- Devinci Atlas (Djangon edeltäjä)
- Santa Cruz Hightower (29)
- Pivot 429 Trail
- Pivot Switchblade (27.5+) 
- Liteville 101 mk1 (29)
- Corratec Inside Link 120 (27.5)
- Haibike Sduro (27.5 sähkötäpäri)

ja näiden perusteella "_emmätiä_" on edelleen vahvana ilmassa  :Hymy: 
Ekat kolme voisi ottaa ajoon vaikka heti mutta ajatus krediittien siirtämisestä tiskin toiselle puolelle aiheuttaa vahvaa empimistä. Tarvitsee vahvemman kuumeen päälle.

Larjantaina ehtis ehkä ajamaan ilman kiireitä, muut päivät omien (tai ainakin noiden samassa taloudessa asuvien) aikataulujen mukaan.

----------


## PaH

> ..Larjantaina ehtis ehkä ajamaan ...



Jou. Jos kutajota muuta myös larstaiajelut kinostaa, niin kaapistatulot verbaalisti tänne huomenehtoota seiskaa ennen.
Speksit sit kun. 
**siis nuoksiaa alustavasti mielessä**

----------


## marco1

Tästä on se ehkä poistunut eli kyllä sanoo DelMonte-mieskin.
Tänään kun ehtii vielä vasaroida jopon kuntoon niin hjuva.

----------


## JackOja

Olisitte menneet su. Huomenna on kahdet lakkijuhlat ja siis estynyt.
No sitten taas ens kerralla jos ei ole "suolet pihalle" -ajelua tiedossa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Sunnuntaina varmaan ajan kans mutta säänhaltija ja aikataulun haltija(tm) eivät mahdollista vielä aikataulun tai paikan julkaisemista.  

Melko raikasta keliä luvassa huomenna aamusta mutta onneksi talvikamppeet on vielä hyvin lähellä.

----------


## Kapu

Kinostaa. Melkeen kirjaimellisesti.

----------


## PaH

Lähemmä uelskoolasta vartin yli kymppi. Reitti hakusessa viel mut aineskin ennen ajamaton, aikaa mennee aineskin arpåmiseen.
Marko, noutaja tulee pihaan ~ 09:30.
 Palautus aikanaan.

----------


## petjala

Tää zuumailee sunnuntaita, koska huomenna lapiointia

----------


## marco1

Minun häätyy sitten olla valmiina sitten ysin pintaan. Noutaja saattaa tulla yllättäen.   :Hymy: 

Ja  nyt täytyy saada tuo jopo läjään...

----------


## HC Andersen

Sunnuntaille Hep! Huomenna pakkailen omaisuuttani laatikoihin...

----------


## Kapu

> Reitti... ennen ajamaton...



Jaaha. Se o sitte ekspetitioni pyörän paikka.

----------


## marco1

Hyvät eksloitaatiopolut! Kiitos.

----------


## PaH

multa löyty kans yks kannyräpsy joka todistanee että paikoin oli jopa ajokelvollista polkua. tnx osallistujille; kyllä toi kotiolot voitti



obs: aiemmista tiedoista poiketen mulla on huomenna epäsosiaalipyöräilypäivä eli AJAn kovin aikaisella startilla, sorry.

----------


## HC Andersen

Me lähetään Petjalan kanssa huomenna aamusta kl. 10.05 Luukista johonkin ja takaisin toivottavasti Luukkiin johonkin aikaan.

----------


## Kapu

Juu, hyvää settii oli, tänks!

----------


## marco1

Kahteen viikkoon en ollut ajanut omalla jopolla ja kahteen viikkoon ei ollut selkävaivoja. Auttaisko kuitukammet?

----------


## HC Andersen

Kuitu on aina terveellistä ja onhan se niin että oma pyörä on aina huonoin...

Tänks Pahikselle ja Petjalalle seurasta, alkuun mentiin pientä haipakkaa mutta Haltiassa juotu Muumilimppari rauhoitti menoa mukavasti.

----------


## PaH

> ... mutta Haltiassa juotu Muumilimppari rauhoitti menoa mukavasti.



Tnx. Pullervon poseerausta rantakalliolla en voi häveliäisyyssyistä julkaista, mutta korvikkeeksi pyörää pesevä muumi.

----------


## mutanaama

Tää kävi varkain vieraissa lupilaisten lenkillä petikossa.

----------


## marco1

Postaamaton kuva lienee Pullervo and the boys on the beach. Pyytämättä tulee mieleen Särestön köllöttelevät hylkeet. 

Eipä ehtinyt lenkille ei. Autolla huristellessa meni päivä. Ja kukkaistutuksissa. Päivä lähiö-Tarzanina.

----------


## PaH

> Postaamaton kuva lienee Pullervo and the boys on the beach. Pyytämättä tulee mieleen Särestön köllöttelevät hylkeet.



Tähän kun lisää vielä hytkynnän, niin 10/10.

----------


## kmw

Tämmöstä pervoilua enimmäkeseen ollunna viime aikoina. Ehkä terapia auttaisi?

----------


## HC Andersen

Terapia on ämmiä varten, miehelle riittää selkäsauna.

----------


## marco1

Hienon kelin pukkas yllättäen. Sopiva ajokeli oli kyllä taas.  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

Oisko lauantaille tarjolla kodittomille jotain Nuuksiossa?

----------


## PaH

> Oisko lauantaille tarjolla kodittomille jotain Nuuksiossa?



Jepu. Siel on vielä paljon mettiä joissa ei oo koskaan kannettu pyöriämme.
Logistisista syistä johtuen startti kummiskin vasta ~10:30, jostain. Käypkö?

----------


## HC Andersen

Käy

Lähetetty minun D5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## marco1

Ei kerkijä. Mutta meidän leikkimökissä mahtuu yksi satusetä majoittumaan jos ei muuta paikkaa löydä. 

Mikäs se oli se maantievatkaimella tavoitettavissa oleva erityisen hyvä kaffipaikka?

----------


## HC Andersen

Huominen lähtö n. 10.30 läheltä tulevaa residenssiä eli Kattilasta  :Hymy: .

----------


## Shimaani

Pärjääkö mukana täysjäykällä paksuttimella vai pitääkö alkaa virkistää kapianakkista notkutinta yön yli...?
Kattilassa treenataan hakurekkujakin mutta missä siä on villariparkki?

Muok:
palasin juuri Kierrätyskoirattaren juoksutuslenkiltä con Rammpus ja nyt on luonto kukkeimmillaan. Ja miun tasapaino heittää nyt siihen malliin että en lähde mihinkään teknisempään maastoon vaan takasin nukkumaan.

Kaffipaikkana suositus lottakaffilalle, jekkulan kulumakondiittoriolle  ja tuusulan vanhalle unkalle jotka kaikki saa vaikka saman lenkin varrrelle mahtumaan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Huominen lähtö n. 10.30 läheltä tulevaa residenssiä eli Kattilasta .



Tästä 2,5m2, juokseva vesi lähellä ja pientä kattoremonttia..

----------


## PaH

Tänään hidas vauhti kompensoitiin lenkin lyhyellä kestolla.

Näkymä itään



Näkymä etelään

----------


## HC Andersen

Se oli sitten semmonen lenkki.

----------


## marco1

> jekkulan kulumakondiittoriolle[/SIZE]
> [/SIZE]



Kekä tää on? Niin kovasti miettinyt tätä etten ole edes päässyt liikkeelle tänään...

^^ koditon näyttää kärsivältä vaikka vielä aurinko paistaa...

----------


## Shimaani

Se on tietty tää. 
Enkä määkään aamuhaukuttelun jälkeen pihasta liuennu. Aamusella sit taas uuestaan ettimään sitä ûlämaan karjaa con haukutar.

----------


## petjala

♥ vaikka niien mantelilaiskiaispulla olikin kera jonkun karvamanteliölinän

----------


## marco1

Hmmm, onkohan perinteisistä urbaanitraileista enää ajettavaa versiota jäljellä? Käpylän radanvierus on asvaltilla mutta ehkä muuten ok, EPsoon kiekaus ehkä ajettava ilman Axkistoa ja Oodilammen pätkää?

----------


## marco1

Setä-actionia huomenna? Suunnitelmia tässä koitan keksiä, ei ole mitään kovin hienoa vielä noussut esiin mutta hikinen päivä on luvassa.

----------


## mutanaama

Syäojalta lähtis rupuliporukka kello 10:00

----------


## marco1

Pari köppästä kuskia mukaan klo kympin possujunaan. Perus-Deepditch-settiä luvassa elikäs 2-3h loivaan alamäkeen?

----------


## eki_boomer

Kyllä siellä ainakin eilen oli pelkästään neulaspolkua ja loivien ja lyhyiden ylämäkien jälkeen pitkiä alamäkiä. Kilsojakin tulee ihan huomaamatta.

----------


## mutanaama

No kun niitä kilsoja ei tänään kertynyt, niin mentiin syömään jäätelöä etelän sateelta piiloon. Oikein hyvin vietetty nelituntinen.

----------


## Shimaani

Nohöh.
Pitää sit vissiin alkaa lukea intterwebbiä myös iltaisin että pääsee aamusta kinppalenkille.
Lähin rekuttaren kanssa aamuviideltä fillaroimaan ja palattiin seiskan pintaan ja sit mentiin tyytyväisinä takasin tuutimaan. Kesä on nyt kukkeimmillaan, sinne siis.

----------


## marco1

Onneksi oli villapaita notta tarkeni.

----------


## Odottakaa

> Onneksi oli villapaita notta tarkeni.



Kiitoksia seurueelle pakottamisesta, kun tein kaikkeni, että mutta hylättäisiin ja jätettäisiin kuolemaan pois. Onneksi Petjala tasotti "lämpölahkeilla" ja Marko villapaidalla. Petskun kaikki tietää, että sillä on vaan ne pohkeet.

----------


## marco1

Tänään laitoin jalkaan liian pienet pöksyt, päähän puristavan kypärän ja lähdin maantievatkaimella testaamaan muuttuuko näkemys muista liikkujista eilisen keskustelun mukaiseksi. Ei muuttunut. 

Mutta pyörähommista sen verran että miltäs nämä näyttäisi: https://www.bird.bike/product/aeris-...#configuration

Toisena vaihtoehtona hipokuitua lähimarketista...

----------


## Odottakaa

> Mutta pyörähommista sen verran että miltäs nämä näyttäisi: https://www.bird.bike/product/aeris-...#configuration
> 
> Toisena vaihtoehtona hipokuitua lähimarketista...



Ei, ei, ei. Lähimarketista tää: http://www.pivotcycles.com/bike/mach-5-5-carbon  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Aikani kuluksi napsuttelin pari rengasta piloille Schwalben tire cutterilla, n. 2 rengasta per tölkki eli nopea väline. 
Mitähän noilla semisliksirenkailla sitten tekisi...

----------


## mutanaama

Trendikkäitä hipsterivöitä?

----------


## marco1

^ Ei huono. "Mountain King" tai Smörgåsbord" olis kyllä hieno vyössä. 

Pieni pala Syväojaa jäi minuunkin eikä meinaa tulla ulos... Olkapäähän tökkäsi joku oksanpää ja tikkuja on nyt pari päivää koittanut kaivella pois sieltä. 

Ja nyt heti pari päivää myöhemmin muistan että olis pitänyt Kmw:lle tyrkyttää niitä Timen polkimia.

----------


## Shimaani

^Kyllä ne mätimällä sit tulee, ainakin mun säärestä joskus aikanaan pullahti oksanjämä jo kuukauden kuluttua. (visuaalinen dokumentti on jollain levyllä jossakin arkistossa) arpi aina mukana  :Hymy: 
Fat Albert olis kans melko pähee housunpidikemerkki.

----------


## Marsusram

^Mulle lekuri pisti 1998 vaan antibioottia pari kuuria, jonka jälkeen toisella lekurilla kaivettiin oksanpää jalkapöydästä kun alkoi taas mätiä.
Ei tulehdukset kovin edistäneet yleiskuntoa ja jäi lenkitkin väliin..

----------


## marco1

Juu, "tässä ruhossa arpikin kaunistus on" ja silleen mutta pitää huolehtia ettei mitättömistä naarmuista seuraa turhaa ajotaukoa.

----------


## Jii8

Jones H Bar, täältä varmasti löytyy käyttäjäkokemuksia. Jos nyt tuollaiseen erehtyy niin stemmiin pitäisi varmaan saada lisää pituutta? Ja kuinka paljon?

----------


## petjala

Mun hattuarpa sanoo jotain kahen ja neljän sentin välillä. Kädet tulee oikeesti tosi taakse sillä tangolla. Leveämmällä versiolla erityisesti. Kapeampaan hankala saada mahtumaan vaihdevipuja, leveemmässä ei ongelmaa. Hyvä pitävä (eli tarkka muoyoilu tangon ympäri) stemmi sitten kans, muuten nitkahtaa säädöt ketuilleen joka laskeutumisessa. 

(mut on se hyvä)

----------


## JackOja

Ajelko ykkösmarko tänään kohti etelää Sieppijärven kohdalla klo 11:50 aikoihin? Audin katolla Pivotti nähdäkseni.

----------


## marco1

Ei ajanut. Meitä keski-ikäisiä Pivonistejä on enemmän kuin moni arvaakaan. Tai toivoo. 
 :Leveä hymy: 

(edit. ihan varmaksi ei voi kyllä sanoa, tänään OTB:n jälkeisten kärrynpyörien jälkeen tipahti vielä pyörä päähän. Luulen kuitenkin olevani muualla.)

----------


## marco1

Lomalla löysin neulaspolkua. Vieressä kuskilla pää painuu "eikös meidän pitänyt maastossa ajaa".

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Mistäpäin maailmaa tuollainen polku on?  Ei Vantaalla ainakaan.

----------


## marco1

Naapurikunnassa  :Hymy:  ~ 800km pohjoiseen.

----------


## marco1

Hmm. Jos kaksi Pyytä jättää talliin yöksi niin onkohan niitä kohta neljä?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hyvällä tuurilla ne yön aikana muuttuneet kahdeksi korilliseksi tsekkiläistä olutta. :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Ei ollut Pyy-farmi tuottanut jälkeläisiä. Ja jääkaapissa on edelleen vaan tarjousvissyä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## elasto

Kävin ite maanantaina hakemassa vähän PK-seutua isompia korkeuseroja.

----------


## zipo

Oliko Sakke mukana?

----------


## elasto

> Oliko Sakke mukana?



Juu.

----------


## elasto

Tällainen lappu oli ilmestynyt Silvolan tekojärven viereiselle polulle suunnilleen tähän kohtaan.

----------


## colli

Reilu peli, jos et väistä puree hänen koiransa.
Tuonhan voisi joku luulotautinen lukea laittomaksi uhkaukseksi.

----------


## Shimaani

Kyllä tuota mäkeä väki laskee välillä niin reikä päässä etten yhtään ihmettele lappua. Seuraavaksi siinä aidan vierustassa sit vissiin onkin niitä puolen kuution kiviä jotka on siinä mäessä vaan odottamassa alas vierittämistänsä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä muita pitää väistää ja järki pitää ajaessa olla, mutta kyllä koirat pitää myös olla kytkettynä aina ylästön metsässä ellei sitten ole metsän omistajan status, jota tuskin on siellä kellään.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Jos kellä on mielenkiintoa vanhaa Keimolan moottorirataa kohtaan niin vähän näyttäisi että siihen malliin työt siellä etenevät että kannattaa ehkä kaydä fiilistelemässä ja vanhoja muistelemassa, kun on vielä osa jäljellä.  

Ja varsinkn se osa jossa on ratojen välisissä metsiköissä vanhoja enskaspooreja, siis prätkällä ajettuja polkuja, on vielä pääosin jäljellä, ja kivahan siellä on pistäytyä. Varsinkin nyt kun on aika kuivaa.

ps. Kyllä minunkin mielestä ajoneuvolla ajaessa, niinku vaikka pyöräillessä, täytyy ottaa muutkin huomioon.  Oikea tilannenopeus näkyvyys ja muutkin olosuhteet huomioiden, on yksi olennainen asia.

----------


## marco1

No hö, siinähän on niin kapea paikka että pitää ajaa varovaisesti aina. 

Ja sitä yhtä tai siis niitä kahta juttua en ole saanut aikaiseksi testattua tässä viikon aikana kun kiinnikkeet on mahdollisimman hankalasti. En oo niitä joutanut / halunnut alkaa irroittamaan.

----------


## elasto

Samaa mieltä tuosta, että pitää ottaa muut huomioon ja ajella sellaista vauhtia, että pystyy tarvittaessa pysäyttämään fillarin. Tuossa alamäessä on varsinkin kesällä tosi huono näkyvyys ja sen takia ajelen siinä aina varovasti. En kyllä itsekään ihmettele miksi lappu on jätetty, koska olen tavannut tuolla myös täysin muista piittaamattomia pyöräilijöitä. En tosin tiennyt, että nuo ovat kävelyuria. Minun mielestäni polut ovat niin jalankulkijoiden kuin pyöräilijöidenkin yhteisiä.

----------


## Lauttis

Asiastahan tuo lappu on, mutta, mutta, ... Ensin haukutaan ja sitten uhkaillaan. Minulla on sellainen kokemus, että noin provosoidaan riitaa. Huonosti sopu tällä tavalla edistyy  :Irvistys:

----------


## järtsy

Tuo on kyllä sellainen paikka jos laskee täysillä alaspäin niin varmasti ärsyttää vastaantulijoita oli koiraa tai ei. 

Toinen mesta missä olis kieltämättä kiva lasketella vauhdilla menemään on ukrainapolku etelään päin, varsinkin alkupää viettää mukavasti alaspäin ja vauhdit saa halutessaan melko kovaksi. Taitaa olla jopa strava pätkäkin mikä on minusta tyhmää koska ko polulla on paljon liikennettä aina mummosta pikku lapsiin koirilla tai ilman.

Irrallaan olevat koirat ei kyllä mua haittaa kunhan ovat kilttejä.

----------


## elasto

> Toinen mesta missä olis kieltämättä kiva lasketella vauhdilla menemään on ukrainapolku etelään päin, varsinkin alkupää viettää mukavasti alaspäin ja vauhdit saa halutessaan melko kovaksi. Taitaa olla jopa strava pätkäkin mikä on minusta tyhmää koska ko polulla on paljon liikennettä aina mummosta pikku lapsiin koirilla tai ilman.



Tuollakin pätkällä jotkut Strava-Petterit ajoivat viime talvena mun päälle, kun eivät viitsineet yhtään hiljentää vauhtia vaikka muita tuli vastaan. Annoin kyllä välittömästi aika painavaa palautetta, mutta en tiedä kuinka hyvin meni perille.

----------


## ellmeri

> Jos kellä on mielenkiintoa vanhaa Keimolan moottorirataa kohtaan niin vähän näyttäisi että siihen malliin työt siellä etenevät että kannattaa ehkä kaydä fiilistelemässä ja vanhoja muistelemassa, kun on vielä osa jäljellä..



Hienoja muistoja keimolan rock-festivaaleilta 70-luvulla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei oo puussa enää Q teipit. Joko jonkun omatuntoon sattui tai satunnaista ohikulkijaa alkoi uituttaa ja repi hengentuotteen puusta. Siinä on muuten 2m päässä aivan mahtava kanttarellimesta.  Ja 15m päästä saa mustia torvisieniä.


Nimim.
piiras uunissa.

----------


## TURSAS

> Kyllä tuota mäkeä väki laskee välillä niin reikä päässä etten yhtään ihmettele lappua.



Noin näyttäisi asia olevan: https://www.strava.com/segments/7093553

Ykköstilan haltijalla huippunopeus 34,2km/h. Juuh tota.

----------


## Shimaani

Nooo, sillä(kin) polulla liikkuu myös kylän hevosia ja niiden kanssa jää fillaristi varmasti kakkossijalle vaikka tekis juuri uutta ykköstä.  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Korjaus onnistunut ainakin eilisen kuvan perusteella.Toipuminen on ollut  parasta A-ryhmää.
Tässähän intoutuu speksailemaan jotain uutta maasturia ensi keväälle.Mä luulen että silloin händy kestää ajella normisti.




Vähän kokeillut rullailla sinkulalla tienlaitaa/gravelreittejä ,suoraansanottuna melkosta pskaa.Melu,liikenne,tylsää ajettavaa paitsi että muutamat hyvät daisarit bongattu.

----------


## marco1

^Hyvä homma!

Pyörähommat kunnossa sitä taco/bashia vailla ja lainakamppeitten palautusta vailla. 

Vanha pyörä ei oo mennyt kaupaksi, plääh. 
Nyt pitää laittaa nuo 26" muovikiekot torille myyntiin, saa nähdä kelpaako ne kellekään. 0,6 kiloa ajattelin hinnaksi, tuoreilla renkailla tubelessina + varaosat + Parkin työkalu + nopeammat 36t räikät mukana. Kuulostaako kohtuulliselta?

----------


## marco1

Viikonloppuna ajohommia? Ei ikstriimiä eikä AJA-meininkiä, olen vielä toipumassa kesälentsusta.

----------


## Shimaani

Periaatteessa kyllä mutta kun lampaankääpät alkaa vissiin nousta. Lähimettästä löytyi pari kastikkeellista ja risotollista mustia torvisienitorvia..
Veli Z ilmaisi tuolla edempänä sen perimmäisen houkuttimen maantienlaitailuun, toimii myös työmatkailussa kesäkuumalla.
Möyk:
Ei *piip* tu niin yhtään lampaaankäpälää mutta ihan *piip*tusti isoja kanttarellejä. Tunnissa iso Risman kassi täyteen.  Huomenna uusi yritys.
Glu glu.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Taisi Zippo olla daisarin bongauslenkillä tänään n. klo 14.00 Hyrylässä klv:llä Teboilin kohdilla. Jotakin tuttua vastaan tulleessa karvaturvassa Trekin päällä ainakin oli.

----------


## zipo

Jep,kävin katommassa KP:n hiekkaväyliä.Pari pomppusta kohtaa oli matkalla.
 Btw.Ootsä ostanut jotku vihreevalkoiset kilpatallin ajovermeet?
Bongattu:Munkkikoskella 661 sukua, Haibiken täpäri E-Fläsällä.Yleensä mä olen vähintään parkkistesmailut pyytänyt mielenkiintoisista fillareista.
Tällä viikolla on jäänyt  Vartsikan Pyörän (Raikan) E-fläsä ja Haibike väliin terveydellistä syistä.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ei team-asua tälle pallovatsalle. Toi oli ikämiehelle sopiva räikeä Pearl Izumin peruspaita. Mulla oli takana  n 3 h satulassa oloa niin en jaksanut kääntyä ja tulla porisemaan.

----------


## marco1

Minä kävin ajamassa vaan sateen verran. Uidun ilmastotieteen ennusteet, ennustamaton sade alkoi kun lähin ja siinä vaiheessa kun olin kotona kuivissa kamppeissa oli sade jo loppunut. Ei se sade ehkä muuten mutku nyt en jaksanut ajaa sitä vauhtia että pysyisi lämpimänä.

Pitääpä hakea rypyläisempi gummi takarenkaaksi, Rekoni luistelee melko turhan paljon.

----------


## marco1

Onkos jollain jäänyt kiva 26" runko jemmaan? En näköjän saa tuota Vipottia kaupaksi kokonaisena niin ehkäpä pilkon sen ja laitan osat juniorille pyörään. N. 161cm pitkä kuski ja kasvaa, runkoon olisi 160mm keula ja 135/142 takapää.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Keimolan moottoriradalla on moto pistänyt puuta nurin jo sen verran että kohta ei montakaan paikkaa enää ole entisellään.

Tyttömäen polkujen käyttö närästää jotain. Keppien ja puiden poluille  laittelun lisäksi oli pätkä piikkilankaa polulta.  Ei varmasti ole mikään vanha siinä aiemmin ollut. Aika tiukkaan kääriytyi takapyörään jarrulevyn ja pinnojen väliin. Hyvää onnea kun mitään ei hajonnut. Vähän vaan naarmuja.

----------


## marco1

^Melko sekopäistä toimintaa, siellähän on T-mäellä nyt jotkut rastitkin joten kulkijoita on muitakin kuin pyöräilijät.

----------


## Shimaani

Syksyn pimenevien iltojen myötä hakuhaukkuilu siirtyi viikonloppuaamuihin. Huomenna on petaksessa koirat valtoimenaan ja metsä täynnä maalihenkilöitä.
Lets bii keörful aut teö.
Asiaaan - ajetaanko enää missään kun ei näy ilmoja tai kutsuja?

nimim.
mikä some?

----------


## petjala

Kyl jotain ajetaankin. Huomiselle ois voinu huudella seuraa. Ja voi vieläkin...

----------


## marco1

Ajetaan. Nyt on ollut ohjelmassa syvästä etelästä adoptoidun Albiino-Kanadanhanhen kesyttämistä lyhyemmän kuskin kans. Vähän vielä vajaa (molemmat) mutta kyllä se kulkee. Huomisesta pari muuttujaa vielä auki niin ei pysty sanomaan mitään mutta tarkoitus olis ajaa.

Tänään oli laitettu Haltiiijamountainille jotain reittiä maalilla ja nauhoilla ihmeekseni en löytänyt endurokisaa kalentereista. Se taisi kuitenki olla Polokujuoksua elikäs www.HelsinkiCityTrail.fi

P.S. olisko jollain _170mm_ pituisia Shimanon Hollowtech kampia jemmassa? Satasella saa uudet mutta jos sais sen alle asiallisen kuntoiset ilman rattaita...

----------


## Shimaani

Vyöhykkeellä on (ylläri) yhdet Aerozinet joista saa 170,172 tai 175mm vääntimet.
Ne on sit räikeän äijjjäpinkit - ei sovi kaikille.

----------


## PaH

Mainittakoon et mutis (juu se sama keskivartalotukeva herra sillä viemäriputkesta tehdyllä ruostepyörällä) on joko reenannu salaa, piilottanu pööräänsä gruuperin sähköavusteen tai alkanu vetää doupinkiä. Veikkaan noita kaikkia. Todettu tänään äksee-polkuloisilla et välillä hääty sotkee juustopyörällä ihan oikeesti et kesti matkassa. Eka kerta kun saa herraseurassa 
yli 124 keskisykkeen. Tarttee varmaan alkaa reenaamaan et kestää lenkeillä matkassa.

lisuke: rispekt !!

----------


## marco1

^Hän on unohtanut löysätä otteen jarrusta alamäen jälkeen? Sen kummemmin kauppiaan ajamista väheksymättä, kovaahan tuo on viime aikoina ajellut 





> Vyöhykkeellä on (ylläri) yhdet Aerozinet joista saa 170,172 tai 175mm vääntimet.
> Ne on sit räikeän äijjjäpinkit - ei sovi kaikille.



Alle satku oli hintatoive eikä weirdness factor...  väristä ei väliä mutku noissa vissin on joku oma ratasstandardi? 12v kuskin kaikkia kommentteja ei toki kuunnella. 

Tänään siellä oli puisto täynnä city runnereita... ne eiliset trail runnerit oli itse asiassa vedelleet about perinteisiä mtb-klassikkoreittejä, löytyypi punaisella sprayllä merkittynä.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mainittakoon et mutis (juu se sama keskivartalotukeva herra sillä viemäriputkesta tehdyllä ruostepyörällä) on joko reenannu salaa, piilottanu pööräänsä gruuperin sähköavusteen tai alkanu vetää doupinkiä. Veikkaan noita kaikkia. Todettu tänään äksee-polkuloisilla et välillä hääty sotkee juustopyörällä ihan oikeesti et kesti matkassa. Eka kerta kun saa herraseurassa 
> yli 124 keskisykkeen. Tarttee varmaan alkaa reenaamaan et kestää lenkeillä matkassa.
> 
> lisuke: rispekt !!



Dänks! Tosin ei tainnu kukaan porukasta meikäläiselle jäädä metriäkään, ja koivet oli tänään aika ajetun tuntuiset.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joo, yllättävän kovaa se kapitalistisika ajo, oli varmaan kiire kotiin takomaan rahaa. Onneksi olen viimeaikoina huilannu niimpalio että jalat riitti koko lenkin ajaksi.

----------


## HC Andersen

> Syksyn pimenevien iltojen myötä hakuhaukkuilu siirtyi viikonloppuaamuihin. Huomenna on petaksessa koirat valtoimenaan ja metsä täynnä maalihenkilöitä.
> Lets bii keörful aut teö.
> Asiaaan - ajetaanko enää missään kun ei näy ilmoja tai kutsuja?
> 
> nimim.
> mikä some?



Onko Simaami sedällä watsuppia?

----------


## marco1

Sinappia ainakin?

----------


## Shimaani

Ei oo tommottisia moterneja juttuja, hassultahan ne vanhalla äijjällä näyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Viikonloppuna olis Obs’toberfest -ajot mutta en tiiä olenko vielä ajokunnossa. Tänään puhelu Pasilan miehen kans.

----------


## marco1

No kotipolkuja korjailemassa kuitenkin. Yksi pidempään pohdinnassa ollut kohta avattu ny.

----------


## marco1

> No kotipolkuja korjailemassa kuitenkin. Yksi pidempään pohdinnassa ollut kohta avattu ny.



Se onkin yllättävän nihkeä ajettava vielä, täytyis käydä vähän vielä putsaamassa ja ajaa sitä enemmän, pari muljuvaa kiveä on vielä piilossa.

----------


## kmw

Röykästä Herusiin ja takas tänään aamulla oli vaan ihamparasta.

----------


## marco1

^Voitto ylläolevalle viuhahtajalle  :Hymy: . 
Buenos dias elikäs hyvät kuvat.

----------


## marco1

Olipas märkää poluilla edelleen. Ei kiva.

----------


## PaH

> Olipas märkää poluilla edelleen. Ei kiva.



Tarttee tääkin lanka noston. Unehtuu muuten. 

Nouxskuugia aamun koitteessa


Ton notskipaikan jos joku paikantaa, niin tarjoan.

----------


## marco1

Lokasuojasta päätellen ajokeli kosteampaa kuin toivoisi.

----------


## jurpo

Lähipolut on semmoista mutalikkoa pikku lampien välissä ettei mtn hinkua sinne millään villarilla möyhimään pohjia pas2.

----------


## marco1

Ulkoteitä möyriessä kuiten nähnyt lähimetsissä ajoporukoita koko monsuunikauden ajan. No kai ne samat tyypit käy polkuja korjailemassa.

Taas osaküselyä, tällä kertaa melko alustavaa vielä, löytyiskö 26” / n. 150mm keulaa melko reilulla kuolaputkella? Mahdollisesti saisin vanhasta Viipottimesta kasattua ratsun toverille myytäväksi mutta tarttee olla äXCympi kuin aikaisempi setuppi.  Ja tietenki halpa ja helpohoitoinen. 

Valkoinen ratsu osoittanut merkkejä aikaisemmasta koulutuksesta, välillä kuskeineen karannut minulta ylämäessä...

----------


## kmw

Tjooh, mää olen vaatimattomat mettäilyt ajellu Röykän ja Rauhalan vlälillä. Saa siistinä kruisailla.
Ja kun itekseen on liikkeellä niin fix bäst. Epun ex 19t kiekko hieman tacomaistui niin Piantsista flipflop.Siinä 18t ja toispual Miche-adapteri + 15t (laarrissa on myös Michen 17 ja 14t. Sama ketju sopii kaikille rattaille). Kolkakkosen kaa 15t hyvä jos siirtymiä enempi tai kaupungille asijaa jne.

----------


## PaH

Päivän fiilistelykuva



olis voinu harmittaa jos vaikka
- kettingi olis menny kahdesta kohti poikki
- olis ollu vaan yks pikaliitin enää repussa jemmassa
- olis satanu
- auto olis ollu noin puolentoistatunnin patikkamatkan päässä

Harkihden kardaanivetoon siirtymistä. Tai sit keksin jonkun fiksumman harrasteen.

----------


## marco1

^Täytyy tarjota soundtrack tunkkaukseen:




Hatunnosto tietysti ajosta näillä keleillä, ainoat omat pööräilyaktiviteetit tällä viikolla olleet vaan takavaihtajan kytkimen huolto ja paketin vastaanotto.

edit: tuo vihreän pyörän takalokari vähän kiinnostelee, jossakin nähnyt mutta merkkiä en muista. Foxin keulaan sais lokarin Syncrokselta (Trail Fender) mutta ei oo kovin vakuuttavat laitos joten täytynee pysyä tuossa nykyisessä läpykässä.

----------


## PaH

> edit: tuo vihreän pyörän takalokari vähän kiinnostelee, jossakin nähnyt mutta merkkiä en muista. Foxin keulaan sais lokarin Syncrokselta (Trail Fender) mutta ei oo kovin vakuuttavat laitos joten täytynee pysyä tuossa nykyisessä läpykässä.



Mudhugger. 29er versio. Ainua vika noissa et kun on vaan kaks tommosta, jää yks pyörä ilman. 
Kolmella nippusiteellä on noita kiinni laittanu ja pysyy. 

Tänään ei menny mitään rikki. Mut naurettavan märkää tuolla, ei riittäny kantti noille(kaan) rantapoluille.

----------


## JackOja

Kerro jo se nuotiopaikka, ei oo arvauksia tullut.

----------


## petjala

Langassa ihan viihteellisiä kuvia nosteeksi. Pitäis rupee taas ulkoilemaan

----------


## Shimaani

Tää ulkoili tänään koirien kaa 5 tuntia.  Noi lähipolut katoavaan metsään ja DSV:lle asti on semmoista mutalikkoa ettei mtn rajaa. Mudhuggeria voi näppärästi levittää Gorillateipillä niin 29plussan  kanssa pysyy selkä ravattomana. Aitoa batman D-signia....  Se Mudhuggerin paksupöörän etulokari toimii ihan sellasenaan.

----------


## PaH

^^^ en kerro, mut korvikkeeks voin ajattaa vapaaehtoisille polkusen joka vie tonne. sisältää runsaasti viihteellisiä elementtejä. 

^^ musta aineskaan rusetille kihartunut äksteeärrä ei omaa viihteellisiä elementtejä. mielipide saattaa toki johtua myös olosuhdetekijöistä.
Sinällään hupaisaa et hillarihäkin toinen puolikas katkes ja toinen vaan halkes, goat_linkki väänty solmuun ym pientä, mut pinnat ei ollu moksiskaan.
CX-ray rules.

^ mudhuggeri on niiin kovaa ainetta et siihen laittaa levikettä vaikka poppariniittaamalla - yllättävän hyvin toi orkkisleveys on riittäny kyllä pläskissäkin siel paremmassa päässä

N-mettässä oli kans mutaa. Sit siellä oli virtaavia polkuja. Mut on noita ollu siel ennenkin. Se mikä oli enempi uutta oli ne pikkupurojen ylitykset, nepä ei enää ollukaan ihan pikkupurosia. Normaalisti semmoset metrin ojat onkin nyt monimetrisiä vesiesteitä. Ja semmoset normaalisti läpiajettavat kosteat rantapolut sopis paremmin kajakille kun pyöräilevälle vajakille.

----------


## marco1

Minua ei nuo lähikalliot huvittanut kolmea varttia pidempään ja kauemmas ei tullut lähettyä. Kävin siellä kattelemassa pikkulintujen livertelemiä huimistelupaikkoja. Mutiksella kuulemma olis lisätietoa, ihan satavarma en oo paikasta mutta ajaneille silti hatunnosto 

Edit: ja vielä pitkäveto perään: tarttis 43 sns pilot monoa skeittinä, löytyiskö? Kolmannelle osapuolelle löytyy 3-4pr junnukapulaa (35-45kg) ja keppiä, 41 ja 39 NNNää.

----------


## järtsy

^Sieltä lähimetsästä löytyy "uutta" ajettavaa polkua yllättävän paljon, erityisesti länsi reunalta kallioilta ja niiden alapuolelta. Huimistelupaikkoja on ainakin linjoilta pohjoiseen SLO:n ja DSV väliin jäävällä pikku kalliopläntillä, täällä Mutis oli kerran sattumalta mukana kun Marika näytti miehille ajamisen mallia :Hymy: 

Siitä pohjoiseen Tuupakantielle saakka löytyy melko teknistä uutta polkua myös.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Mikäs takalokari toi PaHiksen ketjupoikki-kuvassa näkyy? Onks hyvä?

E: Eiku sittehän otinkin silmän käteen ja luin myös muutaman muun viestin. Ja Mudhugger on vastaus. Enää askarruttaa että onks hyvä?

----------


## jurpo

Mudhugger _on_ hyvä. Mulla on niitä kolmessa pyörässä..

----------


## PaH

Koska hjuva saa, niin huomenna 10:15 @kattila. Jos joku, niin hep ennen aamuseiskaa tänne tai sinne. 



tv rynttyyt kuivuu aamuks

----------


## PaH

> Koska hjuva saa, niin huomenna 10:15 @kattila. Jos joku, niin ...



Ei ollu kivaa. Mut lampibongaukseen hyvä keli.

----------


## kmw

TTämmöstä. Kun tairen valkkaa ajopaikkansa niin iha helvatan hauska ja zen. Niija saa lampeakin yrittää tunnistaa. On nimenomaan lampi, ei järvi tai lähde tms.

----------


## Kurapyörä

Matkunlampi!
Tos on tullu kerran uimareissulla (siin oli ennen pieni laituri tos kohtaa uintia varten) silleen vähän kikskiks entisen tyttöystävän (tulevan leskeni) kanssa.

----------


## PaH

Eilen ei satanu. Saatoin jopa nähdä vilauksen auringosta.
Kolmilla hanskoilla pärjäs neljättä tuntia.  


Tänään oli taas sitä normaalia. Vaihteellisuudestakin tuli vaan paha mieli.

----------


## PaH

HC:n liikkuva liikenteenlaskentapiste toimi taas. Salassa ajaminen ei oo heleppoo.

Olosuhteet itsellisellä itsepäisyyslenkillä ns. heviä shittiä. Kaikki se vesi on siellä, piilossa sentin valkean kuorrutteen alla.
Popon pohjissa tavaraa koko ajan sen verran et lukkopolkusinten kanssa haastetta. Reilun 4h aikana bongattu 1kpl maastopyöräilijöitä sekä aurinko ainakin kahdesti.
Yks vasemman jalan upotus suohon puolireiteen saakka jäi tilastomerkintöihin.

----------


## PaH

Kadonneiden polkujen bongausta. Talven merkit vähissä, kalliot niljassa. Mittari näytti noususummaks 998m.

----------


## PaH

Kadonneiden polkujen bongausta, part x. Oikealle lähtevä oli parempi. 



Pakko-lampi. Ei ollu onkea mukana.

----------


## Kapu

Sää oot löytäny paljo kovempii polkui ku me AnttiH:n kans. Oli lauantaina järvien reunapoluil pysymine pikkasen arpomist. Mut ei tullu ku yks pummi. Melkee meni munii myöte ennenko tossu tapas pohjaa.

----------


## mutanaama

Viikon tauko laiskiaisella, jos tänään ehtis hetken ajella töiden jälkeen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minä olen metsässä ajanut viimeksi joskus elokuussa, kun sen jälkeen on minun makuun ollut liian kosteaa. On sitä sentään ajettu krossarilla klv:ä ja Vantaan joenvarren ja Keskuspuiston hiekkabaanoja.
Jos tuo talvi tulee ja metsän jäädyttää, niin olisi mukava setiä pitkästä aikaa nähdä lenkkillä tai mistä sen tietää onko tunne molemmin puolinen.

Ainiin joku sai lahjaksi Meridan takajäykän plussan ja lupasi mulle siitä koeajon. Nyt voisi kokeilla onko se raskas vai ei. Nääs jos fiilis on ok, annon jo itselleni luvan hommata Radonin Craggerin,kun se helmi-/maaliskussa on ostettavissa.

----------


## marco1

Edellisillä lumilla kävin ajamassa. Sen jälkeen hiljaisempaa. 
Eilisten lumitöiden jälkeen ei kyllä enää kiinnostanut yhtään mikään. Raskasvedestä tehtyä lunta?

----------


## jurpo

Oli se niin painavasta vedestä väännettyä lunta että eilisehtoolla mettässä kävi melkoinen pauke kun männyistä putoili isoja oksia.
Pitää vissiin pestä kola kuumalla vedellä että se vähän kutistuis - ei jaksanu täyttä kuupallista tuuppaa tiluksilla ees alamäkeen.

----------


## mutanaama

Eihän toi mitään varsinaisesti helppoa ollut, mutta tulipahan edes ajettua (7km). Jäi hetkeksi työasiat mielestä.

----------


## eki_boomer

> Eihän toi mitään varsinaisesti helppoa ollut, mutta tulipahan edes ajettua (7km). Jäi hetkeksi työasiat mielestä.



Oli joo aika raskas keli, vastapainoksi onneksi lyhyt lenkki riittävällä määrällä nousumetrejä.

----------


## HC Andersen

Saisko tältä seuranhaku palstalta poika seuraa sunnuntai aamupäiväksi, lähtö meiltä kympiltä. Joku kolme tuntia vois ajaa huonojalkasten vauhtia.

----------


## Shimaani

Muuten onstuis suntaakina mutkun pitää piilotella niiltä hakuhaukuilta eikä kunto varmaan riitä edes huonojalkaisien vauhtiin..

----------


## mutanaama

Mulla on vkl hyvin rajoitetusti aikaa, molempina päivinä sovittu jotain just keskelle päivää

[edit] Luukku 13 vielä avaamatta

----------


## HC Andersen

Luukku 13 tuplapukkin 8,2% 0,5L turhan waffaa arkisaunakaliaksi, laitan säästöön.

----------


## Shimaani

Kyllä nyt naurattaa - kun on saanut tilattua ISP 29x2,25 niin Vyöhykkeeltä esiinpullahtaa 2 x Nicotinet. No, nyt Rammpusissa on sit takana nikutiini ja edessä vähän ajettu ISP koska veden peittämä jää on vähän turhan jännä alusta jos takana ei oo nastoja.  Matkalla germaaniasta on ihan uusi ISP joka jää heti joutilaaksi ellei joku semmoista ilmaise tarvihtevansa. Saa*anan varastokirjanpitäjärenttu!
Oli mokoma piilottanut sen pari iltaa hakemani kiekon jo alle ajoon....
Vieläköhän tuota ennättäis joulukalenterin hankkimaan?

----------


## HC Andersen

Dementoitunut varaston hoitaja yhdistettynä dementoituneeseen sisäänostajaan tietää ongelmia :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ei kun posetiivisia ylläreitä. Nyt kun vielä löytäis ees jonkun niistä takavaloista ennen kesää... Tietty, jos nyt menis ostaa jonkun niin sithän ne löytyy kaik oitis :-D

----------


## marco1

Hmmm. Posetiiveistä puhuessa  tulee mieleen yksi maksamaton runko ja kassillinen iskareita. Insert nolo-hymiö.

----------


## mutanaama

> Luukku 13 tuplapukkin 8,2% 0,5L turhan waffaa arkisaunakaliaksi, laitan säästöön.



Mitäh?? mulla vaan joku miato 7,9 luostarikalja. Vääryyttä ja vilunkia.

[ot] Huomenna la lähtee laiska retkue helpohkoja polkuja rajamäen raatopaikalta kello 10:30. Noin 3h ajoa.

----------


## Shimaani

Raatopaikka tuntematon lähtöruutu, siispä yritän nukkua pitkään. Kohta onnii vuorossa brittiläistä laatudraamaa

----------


## mutanaama

Eikäku ajtsakrazabin tie jotain. Et ny sluibaa

----------


## mutanaama

Raatopaikka on vähän ku hautuumaa ja se osoiteki on , haa! nymmä muistin Astrakanintie jotainnnii

----------


## eki_boomer

Hyvä lenkura oli. Mitä nyt mutiksen terrene ei meinannu pysyä uralla. Suht hapokasta oli umpihangessa, onneksi oli yks sähköä syövä avustin matkassa. Pahis katos kesken lenkin, liekkö meidän vauhti oli riittämätön?

----------


## HC Andersen

9.57 lähtöpaikalla poutaa ja hyvin hiljaista.... Ajan sit näköjään itekseni....

----------


## marco1

^Startti oli jo tapahtunut tuohon aikaan. Ohjelmassa nuoriso-Fussballia Uudenmaan perukoilla eikä pööräilyä:  /

----------


## PaH

> Hyvä lenkura oli. Mitä nyt mutiksen terrene ei meinannu pysyä uralla. Suht hapokasta oli umpihangessa, onneksi oli yks sähköä syövä avustin matkassa. Pahis katos kesken lenkin, liekkö meidän vauhti oli riittämätön?



Ei ollu vauhdittomuuskysymys. Pakkia kouristeli sen verran ettei kyykkyasento motivoinu. Ei tuo oikein antanu ajaa myöhemminkään eilen.

Tarkoite oli lähtee ajamaan tänään HC:n tallaamaa uraa, mut hääty aamusta sijaistaa mekaanikkoa ja vaihdella piikkikumiloisia pariin härveliin.
Löyty tuota vettä, mutaa ja avaamatonta polkusta sit näiltäkin kulmilta sen mitä tartti. Tai jopa vähän enempi. Enpä muista et olis takamettien 
polut ollu ikuna noin paskassa kunnossa.

edit: olipa tehny tuo alkuviikon räntädumppi kunnolla tuhojaan - polkusilta bongattu tolkuttomasti katkenneita latvoja, pätkiintyneitä rankoja yms estemateriaalia.

----------


## PaH

Aatonaaton sumeita "polkuja". Oli taas keli kohillaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Löyty tuota vettä, mutaa ja avaamatonta polkusta sit näiltäkin kulmilta sen mitä tartti. Tai jopa vähän enempi. Enpä muista et olis takamettien 
> polut ollu ikuna noin paskassa kunnossa.
> 
> edit: olipa tehny tuo alkuviikon räntädumppi kunnolla tuhojaan - polkusilta bongattu tolkuttomasti katkenneita latvoja, pätkiintyneitä rankoja yms estemateriaalia.



Mä jo vähän kuvittelin että joku hienostelunhalu on pilannut ajattelukyvyn kun Vantaan kuraränneissä koetin ajella, ja lähellä oli jo ajatus, "ei helv***ssä".  

Ei sitä sitten kauhean kauaa viittinyt ajella.

----------


## Shimaani

Alkaa jopa näitä meillä asuvia lyhytturkkisia pitkäjalkaisia rekkuja uituttaa näitten lähipolkujen kunto. Millään villarilla mtn jakoa ilman kurapukua. :Cool: 
Siispä oltta.
*glu glu*

----------


## kmw

Oikein hyvää ja rauhaisaa joulua setälaumalle.

----------


## marco1

Setämäistä joulua kaikille.

----------


## HC Andersen

Iloista joulua kaikille!

----------


## mutanaama

Hyvää Joulua kaikille. 
Eilen ajettiin rajamäellä (taas) 24km ilman siirtymiä, rapakoita ja lätäköitä 0. 
Maasto ei nyt kovin haastavaa ole ja nousujakin hyvin maltillisesti. Huomenna olis ajatus sulatella kinkkua alkaen kello 12:00 ja siitä pari tuntia eteenpäin. Lähtö perinteisesti rajamäen raatopaikalta.

----------


## PaH

Aattona etsimässä valoilmiötä sieltä jostain -

liian varhaista -


Vasta latvoissa - 


Sattu kohdalle -


Joulua itsekullekin!

----------


## mutanaama

Tänään ei ehtinyt ajella, mutta edes koirat sai kuusetettua

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään ei käynyt villaroimistelu edes mielessä tuolla poluilla jäärautojen kaa rekkujen kera tarpoessa, huomenna vois jo ürittää moisen hulluttelun harkihtimisen tuumailemisen suunnittelua.


Ehkä.

Eikun hyvää ja lämmintä joulua teille kaikille - Ai lav U oll.
*pom pom*

----------


## petjala

Mukavaa joulua ukkeleille ja miksipä ei akkeleillekin

Graavisiikaa ja giniä flunssaan

----------


## Shimaani

Tsini hyvä idja.

*glu*

Joku kelvatun bemaristi tööttäili eilen kuplahallin kulmilla kun oltiin tytsyn kaa  kiitämässä tottishallille -epäilen veli Pastua süülliseksi.

----------


## Marsusram

Hyvää Joulua! Jäisiä oli polut ja tiet tänään.

----------


## Shimaani

No olisit ny sit tullu kaffille kun olit 85m päässä mun ovelta ottamassa kuvaa.  Toi stn raato on ollut tossa jo kuukauden - öljyt se on laskenut alleen.

----------


## HC Andersen

Shimun takan edessä näytti mukavalta :Hymy: 

Itse kävin tutkiskelemassa aamusta pari tuntia koirain kanssa loputonta lähipolku verkostoa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Tänään tehtiin juhannuksen jälkeen toinen koiraamislenkki Julaston sähkölinjain kautta kun oltiin kaikki kuivin jaloin.

Sen kunniaksi punkkua ja laatikoi.

Muik:
Rammpusista 9spd ketiu irti ja 10spd kettinki odottaa lyhentämistään ja asennusta. Ensin toki pääääikkärit.

Mui2
Ai se tun 10pseed ketju pitää asentaa oikein eli teksti katsojaan päin.
Nyt on vähän semmoinen heading for disaster -fiilis päällä.
Uudet kumit ja ketiu alla.  
No - näillä mennään.

----------


## PaH

Joulupäivän aurinkoa etsimässä siellä jossain

Liian varhaista vielä



Nyt osui 



Minuutti ennen kun pilvit tuli väliin



Ei ou heleppoo matkanteko tuolla. Koppuralunta aukeemmilla paikoilla esteeks asti.

----------


## PaH

Aamu meni mekaanikkoa tuuratessa, joten tänä taappanina jäi nuuksela väliin. 
Kuumailmapuhallin on hjuva keksintö - löyty sieltä jään sisältä phillarikin. Aamun saldona sulatettujen jarrusatuloisen ja toimivaks avatun
 pakan ohella yks oikein päin käännetty etukumi ja boostiversio moosetrackistä taakke. Vaikka nuo maksiksen männätalviset protokumit soivat
 pelit olivatkin sellaisenaan, liika snadi nastaulkonema vesijäisillä kallioilla alko ahistaa - revin orkkisnastat keskirivistä veks (...reilu tunti, olivatten 
he*evetin tiukassa...) ja ruuvasin saman määrän bestgrippejä tilalle. 

Testilenkki takamettissä oli muuten p*rseestä (mutaa liiaks mun habitukselle) paaljon talvisempaan nuukselaan verrattuna, mut nytpä
 on alla kumiloiset joilla kiipee vaikka puuhun. Tarinan opetus - kun muusetrakkejä kauppoihin asti tulee niin hakekaa omanne. 
Tosta takakumi parane.

----------


## HC Andersen

Jos niihin laittais kuranaama piikit? 

Mun piti hakea Porvarilta nastat mutta unohdin, oisin vaihtanu Dillingereihin pidemmät.

----------


## Shimaani

Tuommottine hyppäs kyytiin kun kävin hakemassa työmatkuttimeen hainhampaat - isommat ne on ku ISP 29 x 2,25" tai Nicutiini.
Lumimyrsky on vähän kuin Endomorphi nastoitettuna mut kohtuu painava. No, kunhan ny joskus ajaa pääsee...

----------


## PaH

> Jos niihin laittais kuranaama piikit? 
> 
> Mun piti hakea Porvarilta nastat mutta unohdin, oisin vaihtanu Dillingereihin pidemmät.



Mää luotan vaan ruuvinastoihin, en noihin tattipäihin. Noissa on se ero että tattipäät saan minäkin irti, ruuvinastoja en ilman oikeeta työkalua.
Vui nuo kuranaamapiikit olla hyvejäkin, ei oo kokemusta - mutta bestgrip on bestgrip ja kapitalisti on kapitalisti.
Ainakaan vanhojen tillinkerien (mun isompi ja pienempi lie kolmisen vuotta vanhoja) nasta ei ollu kummonen. Eikä kyllä kumit muutenkaan. Joutais
kiertoon. Noita en välitä uusiks ees nastoittaa. 

Ässän lumimörskystä odotamma testitulosta. Joskus jotain arisunin kumia hypistelleenä on muistijälki saippuakumista. Mut se ei ollu phättikokoa.

----------


## HC Andersen

Tillinkerit vois kiinnostaa Akan™ pläskiin.

----------


## Bässi

Isp 2.25. Nicotiini ja arisuni. Siinäpä vaihtoehdot valmiisiin 29” nastarenkaisiin. Surkeeta.
arisunia kävin hiplaamassa. siinä ilmatila olis miellyttävä, mutta ahdas kuvio epäillyttää eikä keskellä ole nastoja.
nicotiini näyttää oikeen kivalta, mutta ilmatila vähän pieni.
2.25 isp, joo pieni. 
Hitto...

@S toimiiko nicotiini, tubelessina? Joku blisterukkeli väittää ettei toimis.

----------


## Marsusram

> kun kävin hakemassa työmatkuttimeen hainhampaat - isommat ne on ku ISP 29 x 2,25" tai Nicutiini.



Hainhampaat pitää kovemmalla jäällä heikommin kuin ISP, mutta tuntuu yleistalvikumiksi olevan toimivat. Parempia odotellessa.

----------


## JiiPee

^Thnx tiedosta, mie murjasen isp:t alle vaikka näyttääkin kurjilta 50mm vanteilla.

----------


## Shimaani

> ...@S toimiiko nicotiini, tubelessina? Joku blisterukkeli väittää ettei toimis.



Ei saatu mutiksen kanssa tanssittua Nicotinea tubelessina Ämcarbon kehille sitninkumillään. Se renkuli on niin löysä ettei vaan noussu ankarasta kutittelusta ja kiroilusta huolimatta.

----------


## Bässi

Ok. Katotaan saanko minä, täytyy yrittää kehumalla ja mielistelemällä. Tilasin yhen terapiasta.

----------


## mutanaama

> Ei saatu mutiksen kanssa tanssittua Nicotinea tubelessina Ämcarbon kehille sitninkumillään. Se renkuli on niin löysä ettei vaan noussu ankarasta kutittelusta ja kiroilusta huolimatta.



Mää olinkin tuon pyyhkinyt pois muistista. Varsinainen häpeätarha mun ceeveessä.

----------


## Bässi

Saat pitää häpeätahrasi. Otin sit kuitenkin saman valmistajan läskinastarenkaan. Jos mutis sulla on sellanen terrene mudcake ylimääräsenä niin voin ostaa pois  :Vink:

----------


## kyprok

Täällä on ehkä kosketusta että millainen tilanne poluilla on tällä hetkellä akselilla hki-espoo-nuuksio? Pärjääkö ilman nastarenkaita vai onko laitettava nastakumeja alle? Lähinnä mietityttää Espoon keskuspuisto, vaikee arvioida tarviiko nastoja poluilla (ehkä) ja onko kalliot kuinka paljaana (ei). Normi kaksysärillä ois tarkoitus sotkea. Muta ei haittaa, jää senkin edestä.

----------


## PaH

Vuoden viimeiset. 

Jos jää kestää luistelijan, niin kai siinä ajaakin voi?


Ei eka kerta tuollakaan vuoden viimeisenä päivänä


Ei se korkeelle nouse, mut näky kumminkin


10% polkusista kohmeessa ja kantaa, 60% virtailee iloisesti ja loppu enemmän tai vähemmän veden tms alla. Juurekset ja pääosa kallionkyljistä vesijään 
pinnoittamia. Hapekasta, ylen hapekasta oli eteneminen.

----------


## Smo

> Vuoden viimeiset. 
> 
> Jos jää kestää luistelijan, niin kai siinä ajaakin voi?



Jos se on ollu yhtä painava tai painavampi kuin sinä ja fillari. Toisaalta fillarilla jakautuu paino vähän isommalle alueelle. Mut siellä on joitain heikkoja paikkoja vielä, potentiaalisesti joidenkin järvien pohjoisrannoilla ym.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Vuoden viimeiset. 
> 
>  Hapekasta, ylen hapekasta oli eteneminen.



Kun PaH:kin sanoo noin, ei kelit tosiaan ole ihan helpot.

----------


## Shimaani

Kohtuu raskasta oli tepastella jalkahenkilönä tihkusateessa Julastontien ja Tulkintien välimaaston poluilla con rekku. Yhdet tunkkausjäljet oli pukkivuorentien itäpuolen polun reunalla, muuten oli kovin vähän renkaanjälkiä. Altaan reunuksella oli viiden fillarin jäljet.

Muok:
Laitoin sen mekaanikkoretkun ruotuun ja lähetin sen Rammpusin kaa koeajolle. Sit se sai vaihtaa ennen työmatkuttelua uuden ketiun kaveriksi uuden pakan - näillä sadekeleillä nekin näköjään sulaa alle.  Eturatas N-W ovaali tuntuu kuulemma olevan lipsumati.
Hainhampaasta saatu ensivaikutelma oli sangen posetiivinen - perin eleetön mutta hüvin varman oloinen suorittaja jopa ISP:hen verrattuna.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mää kävin krossarilla 1,5 h ajamassa  joenvartta pitkin. Paikoin oli aika liukasta ja kerran yhdellä nurmikon päällä olevalla jäällä otin jopa lipat.  Tästä se taas alkoi ja tänä vuonna ajetaan ainakin ajassa enempi kuin viime vuonna.  Jonkun filon voisi tänä vuonna keväällä synttäriksi ostaa, joko 27,5 plussa vai uusi krossari, siinä pähkinä purtavaksi.

----------


## Marsusram

Vuodelle 2018 suunniteltu hankinta tuli jo tehtyä.

v Jep, kun kerran noin läheltä alkaa löytyä, säästää reissun Stokikseen tai Tampereelle.
Hyvältä tuntuu lumella ja metsässä. Jäisellä ilman nastoja turhan varovaista.

----------


## JackOja

^Yläfemmasta hait ilmeisesti? Onko hyvä ja kiva?

----------


## mutanaama

Vuosi aloitettu vuoden parhaalla lenkillä ja paskimmalla seuralla. Tais olla HC:llä sama homma kun oltiin kaksistaan.

----------


## kmw

Ooh, hienolta näyttää Marsun uusi.

----------


## marco1

Eipä ole tullut ajettua joten varaston siivoilua: 
- 27.5-2.6-NobbyNic-siniraita uudelleenkoulutettavaksi  vaikkapa neljäkymppiä? Taitaa olla alle 10h ajoa. 
- ja lista jäikin lyhyeksi kun tajusin että loput romuista on vanhaa 26” rähmää joka ei kiinnosta ketään.
- teh kauppias ei oo soittanut vieläkään. Koeajot sinänsä suoritettu ja runggosta yhdet kierteet jo omin käsin pilattu joten kai tuon vois maksaa.

----------


## Smo

^Minähän käytän pienenä miehenä kokoa 26

----------


## PaH



----------


## mutanaama

Ei kai kuski uponnu avantoon??

----------


## marco1

^^^ Täytyy saada romulistaa aikaiseksi.

----------


## PaH



----------


## mutanaama

Nuuksion jäät jo kantaa vai?

----------


## PaH

17 plutakkoa testattu ja kesti. 
Päivän upotus sattu muualla kun sileellä jäällä.

----------


## PaH



----------


## mutanaama

Onkos toi siitä lammen ja järven välistä?

----------


## marco1

Emmä mitään ajoa saanut aikaiseksi mutta sentään sen elokuusta saakka venyneen sillankorjauksen kuitenkin.

----------


## elasto

Kiinnostaisko ketään läskiä ajella lauantaina tässä jossain ihan lähistöllä esim. Paloheinä-Ylästö välillä? Lähtö vois olla Munkkikselta.

----------


## marco1

Muumioksi muuttuneen viestiketjun elvytystä: Kylällä linjat märät, luonnonsuojelualue nykyään merkitty paremmin mutta siellähän ei tarvi ajaakaan. Uudet huimistelureitit tosiaan huimistelua.
Päälle 3vkoa lentsussa niin saa olla vähäänkin ajoon tyytyväinen. Keijuilua olisi suunnitteilla tässä joku ilta.

----------


## zipo

Tesmailin miten jaksaa siirtymät etelänpoluille Myllykylän tai Tuusulantien vartta 1-vaihdefillarilla,Tammistossa tein u-käännökset ja takas himaan koska ei huvita kovasti rypeä iteensä läpimäräksi  poluilla ja rullailla viilenevässä kevät illassa himaan.
Ei meinaa jalat tottua Stässin kapeaan Qfactoriin kun talvikausi ajettu 190mm fläsillä.Tänään kikantista pööräajelulla selkäreppuun uusi kromebuukki kun 8-vuotta vanha läppäri meni tilttiin reilu viikko sitten.Ai olis sitten Ulasto ja etelän huudit sulat jäästä ja lumesta?

----------


## marco1

^Oli siellä vielä vähän lunta paikoin, tämän viikon jälkeen tuskin on mitään jäljellä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Eka maastolenkki "sulan maan aikana". Vaihtelevat on pohjat Petikon suunnilla. Aukeammilla kallioilla on polut aika hyvät mutta metsäisemmissä ja varjoisemmissa paikoissa on paikoin jäätä, roudan nostamaa ruhmukkoa ja aurinkoisissa märissä paikoissa tulee viisi senttistä uraa kun pluspyörällä veivaa.  Tosi raskasta on paikoin eteneminen.
Itse aion pysyä vähän aikaa pois poluilta, johonkin kallioisille paikoille pitää suuntailla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ülastontien pohjoispuolella ei näkynyt enää jäätä tai lunta.  Mutaa ja märkää polkua oli ihan p1rusti.
Ja ämpäriä ulkoiluttava polkukeijju jonka tuontikoira melkein söi  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Vanha sanonta: ei yxi ceiju cesää tee

Märkää siellä on vielä ja lisääntynyt liikenne on syönyt polkuja viime vuosina.

----------


## marco1

Hoplaa. Mites huomenna, löytyykö kiirastorstaina jotain ajamista muistuttavaa ulkoilua?

----------


## elasto

> Hoplaa. Mites huomenna, löytyykö kiirastorstaina jotain ajamista muistuttavaa ulkoilua?



Keskuspuistoon ajattelin mennä. Tosin varmaan vasta iltapäivästä, kun pitää ensin rassailla pyörää kuntoon.

----------


## marco1

Hmm, taidan käydä ap haahuilemassa reitin tekeleen jonka käyn sitten alkuillasta juniorin kanssa uudestaan. Ja terassia pitäis maalata jossain välissä. Ehkä pitää ottaa tavoitteeksi aamumunkki kympiltä.

----------


## Shimaani

Ei metriäkään pyörän päällä tänäänkään vaikka aikomus oli juoksuttaa rekkua aamuviiden pintaan. Jos sitvaikka huamenna... :Cool: 
Ruohonleikkuutintakaan ei nykyään saa kasaan ilman kumivasaraa. Ai mistä tiiän? Kai tää seuraavakin sit sen 15 vuotta kestää. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

Minulla olis ollut uudenkarhea leikkuri tarjolla halvalla...

Aamulenkki onnistui, ilta meni terassia maalatessa...

----------


## marco1

No nyt löytyi: https://www.dirtlej.com/clothing
Siinä olis kahvipaikat ihmeissään kun setäjoukko saapuu paikalle kuraisissa potkupuvuissaan.

----------


## zipo

Kierrätyksestä...
Oliko kelleen jäänyt romulodjun pohjille 68/78 24mm akselilla olevaa 104 bdc kampia,esim slx ja mielellään sellanen 3 rattaan versio jotta saisi lahjesuojan ison rievän tilalle kauppapöörään?Ulkonäöllä ei mitään merkitystä,kaikki kelpaa.

----------


## marco1

^Ei oo romulaatikon pohjalla vaan päällimmäisenä... vaihtoehtona olis musta Deore kenkien kohdalta kuluneena mutta ilman kolistelua tai sitten SLX paljon kolisteltuna. 175mm mitassa molemmat.

Itse tarvisin 05-kiinnikkeisen taco bashin tuohon valkoiseen hanheen, säästää keskiölaakeria kun se ottaisi osumat vastaan. Ja keskiöratasta, ostin vahingossa 96 BCD-kammet siihen kun 170mm piti saada ja rattaat pitikin tilata sitten jostain mualiman takaa. 
Toi hanhi on muuten vielä free ride-tilassa...

----------


## zipo

Dodiin kauppapöörän hankittu kammet,thnx. m1.
Olipa pohjoiskepuun tullut peruspolkujen lisäksi uusia variaatiota.Vielä löytyi helposti koska kesän vihreys ei ole vallanut täysin maisemaa.Sujavasti meni myös siitymät kunhan poikkesi poluille sopivissa kohdissa. 5,5 h tuntia rullailua yhteensä.Taukokaffe tietty Munkkiksella.

----------


## marco1

Pitkä kauppareissu. 
Linjan pohjoispuolella olis ollut pari uutta huimistelupaikkaa, unohdin mainita.

----------


## marco1

F--karsissa ei löytynyt rullaati-rullaa -polkua vieläkään mutta kyllä sitte jokunen hikipisara jäi... 

Ceijuilua pitäis jatkaa, ehkä tässä vielä joku ilta saa aikaiseksi.

----------


## marco1

Oliskos sedillä tai muilla jäänyt jemmaan 26" kiekoille sopivaa jäykkäperärunkoa n. 17" / M -koossa? Ei kovin hifiä, menee koulumatka/yleiskäyttöön ja 26" siksi että osat on olemassa.

Tuon alta vapautuu muistaakseni '98 vuosimallia oleva  (tre)Klein Attitude runko s-kokoisena. Teknisesti kunnossa mutta maalipinta aivan järkyttäväss kunnossa ja vielä väärän värisellä maalilla oudosti lohkeilevaa maalia. Välimallin runko, rungon ulkopuoliset vaijerikiinnikkeet eikä sisäiset mutta alkuperäiset paperit ja manuaalitkin löytyy.

----------


## Shimaani

^Hep!
Löytyy Inbred sillä RAW pintakäsittelyllä eli räikeän harmaa jossa pintaruostetta siellä täällä - sisältä käsitelty suoja-aineilla. On koeajettavassa kunnossa että saa sovitettua, alla on yöpakkasten varalle nastarenkaat. :-)

----------


## marco1

^Fantastico. Vois tulla tänään illalla tai lauantaina sovittamaan ja vertaamaan nykyiseen. Kilauttelen tarkemmista ajoista.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kun on kuivat kelit niin ajelin vaihtelun vuoksi vähän kotipolkuja kauemmaksi, Rajatorpan et. puolelle Honkasuolle ja sieltä Äijänsuon suuntaan. Alueella on hyvät ja paljon liikutut polut. Talvisinkin yleensä kivasti myös lumpolkuja.  
Odotin että näen monia pyöräilijöitä, ja ehkä pääsen vähän peesailemaan uusien polkujen löytämiseksi.  Mutta eipä näkynyt ketään missään.  Ei kai kaikki omista mökkiä tai ole matkoilla?  Juuri noi yleensä märät paikatkin on nyt hyvin ajettavissa, joille on kesän jälkeen kiva mennä oikeastaan vasta talvella, joten siinä mielessä on nyt todella hyvä sauma.  Olisiko terassit vieneet voiton?

----------


## Marsusram

^Näitä lähipolkuja on tullut hinkattua ja ovat niin tuttuja, että uusia tulee nyt kesällä haettua vähän kauempaa.
Tuli tuossa Äijänsuon lähellä viikko sitten havaittua yksi rytöpaikka, muttei vielä ole tullut käytyä tarkistamassa onko polkukeijuja käynyt.

----------


## marco1

Ajettu on kotona ja kaukana vaan kun keli vetää veteläksi. Myöhällä on lämpö kohdallaan mutta iltalenkit vie unet. 
Vika ei ole kelissä vaan kuskissa  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Onhan tuolla tullut ajeltua.

----------


## Volvospede

Äijäsuolle on turha mennä nyt kun on niin kuivaa..! :-) Kuumahan siellä on, pitää koittaa ajella helpompia pätkiä joissa vauhti pysyy niin saa vähän ilmavirrasta jäähdytystä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

No joo, ei tässä tietenkään ollut tarkoitus foorumilaisia ja heidän harrastamistaan kyseenalaistaa. Mieleenkiintoa herättää se että kun jokapuolella on valtavat taajamat joissa on ihan sikapaljon ihmisiä, luulisi että hyvällä ilmalla olisi porukkaa ulkona ja vähäisille metsäplänteillekin riittäisi liikkujia. Ei pelkästään maastopyöräilijöitä(eikö muuten läskipyöriäkin ole myyty parin kolmen viime vuoden aikana paljon?) vaan myös koiranulkoiluttajia ja kävelijöitä. Mutta eipä ollut ruuhkaa. Ja yllättävän siistinä, ei siis roskia, pysyy metsiköt kun kansan "syvät rivit" eivät oleskele siellä. Ihan tarpeeksi on pullonsirpaleita ja kääremuoveja ja -papereita ja tupakan tumppeja luonnossa monin paikoin.

Eikä tässä itsekään mikään täysin keleistä piittaamaton supermies ole. Kyllä tuli pahimpina hellepäivinä vähän passailtua, tai käytyä vaan pikkulenkki ajamassa, vaikka etukäteen oli ajatellut vähän toisin.

----------


## elasto

Koen harrastuneisuuteni loukatuksi.

----------


## marco1

^^ Korjattavissa päivittämällä ajokkeja. Ei väliä millä osilla kunhan uusista uusimpia tai täydin retroja. 
Esim. DT:n uus keula houkuttaisi itselläni, lähinnä sen vuoksi että säätönappien päälle tulee siistit kannet - ei räplätä turhaan!  https://singletrackworld.com/2018/07...-535-one-fork/

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Vihdintien varresta Kalajärven vanhalta kaatopaikalta ulkoilureitti 2000:lle johtava polku, siis lähinnä se pätkä Tremanskärin pään ja kaksitonnisen välillä jota pystyi vielä poluksi sanomaan, on pian pelkkä muisto vain.  Henkilöautolla ajettavakelpoinen soratie on sinne tekeillä.  Ei olisi kyllä ollut mitenkään tarpeellinen toimi tuo "kunnostaminen".  No, onpahan sitten vähän lisää "parisuhdelenkkikelpoista" maastopyöräilyreittiä lähistöllä.

----------


## marco1

^Eikös tuossa ole jotain luonnonsuojelualueita (on, tarkistin) mutta ne ei vissin sitten vaikuta yhtään mihinkään rakentamiseen estävästi?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Jos oikein muistan niin kaksitonnisen puoleisessa päässä olevassa kyltissä puhuttiin ulkoilureitin "kunnostamisesta, joten voi olla että tällä kierretään rakentaminen, vaikka hyvin radikaali muutos onkin kyseessä.

----------


## marco1

Mitenkäs tuo ulkoilureitin yhteys Vehkalasta Petikkoon, näin semmoisenkin suunnitelman tuolla Vantaan sivuilla? Tyttömäen pohjoispuolelta oli sen mukaan tarkoitus aloittaa maaliskuussa -18 mutta ei kai siellä ole vielä edetty.

Edit: Tämmöinen linkki: http://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/pr...ksesta_6_3.pdf

----------


## kmw

Mää tosta männä vkolla ajelin ja ei olut kukaan viä tehnyt mtn. Nuin kuivana en ole sitä suopätkää nähnyt koskaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Mää tosta männä vkolla ajelin ja ei olut kukaan viä tehnyt mtn. Nuin kuivana en ole sitä suopätkää nähnyt koskaan.



Viime lauantaina tuli ko paikassa käytyä ja ei siellä ollut muuta kuin radan alituksen suunnasta ajettaessa sata parisataa metrin päässä hieman pusikkoisemmassa paikassa punaisia maalimerkkejä polun reunan puissa.  Eli kuitenkin aika selviä viitteitä siihen että tätäkään ihan kivaa XC-polun pätkää ei sitten kohta enää ole vaan joku soratie ja talvella jotain hiihtoniiloja painamassa naama punaisena paineet tapissa  valmiina rähjäämään muille kuin sukset mukana kulkeville.

Ja kmw:n mainitsema suolämpäre on tosiaan vaikkapa pluspyörällä helposti ajettavissa.  Viime kesänä ei viitsinyt edes läskillä yrittää, sellainen lampi oli silloin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Eilen kun ajelin ko polun pätkää, niin näkyihän siellä pitkin matkaa maalitäpliä puissa joten selvästi jotain aikomusta on. Ehkä lomien loputtua alkaa "parantaminen".  Toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan sellaista espoolaismaista yhdeksän metrin baanaa sinne metsään.

----------


## marco1

Näin niinkuin kaksineuvoisena eli myös suksilla liikkuvana vähän huolestuttaa mahdollisesti lisääntyvä ladulla kaahailu. Moottorivehkeillä siis, luoteiskulmassa on jo nyt usein syviä jälkiä ja tuo uusi linjaus saattaa tuoda lisää liikennettä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Näin niinkuin kaksineuvoisena eli myös suksilla liikkuvana vähän huolestuttaa mahdollisesti lisääntyvä ladulla kaahailu. Moottorivehkeillä siis, luoteiskulmassa on jo nyt usein syviä jälkiä ja tuo uusi linjaus saattaa tuoda lisää liikennettä.



Totta. Ei muistu mieleen yhtään kertaa jälkiä tai ajoa moottorivehkeillä lumipolulla tai pertsaladulla. Mutta luisteluladuilla ajetaan mönnkäreillä kohtalaisen paljon.  Esimerkiksi Keimolasta Ulkoilureitti 2000:lle näkyy aika usein ajetun mönkijällä.  

Tässä mielessä asiassa on ristiriita siinä mielessä että moottoriajoneuvojen luvattomaan maastoliikenteeseen luodaan lisää houkutuksia, mutta tarvittavaa valvontaa ei ole mahdollista tehdä.  En nimittäin ole yhtään kertaa näkynyt poliisia noissa maisemissa. 
Vantaa liikuntapaikkamestari kyllä on sanonut minulle kun kysyin läskipyörällä ajosta jäätyneen luisteluladun reunaa käyttäen, että kyseessä on rikos ja poliisi tutkii sen.  Mutta mönkkärikuskit ei taida paljoa soitella ja kysellä.

----------


## elasto

> Vihdintien varresta Kalajärven vanhalta kaatopaikalta ulkoilureitti 2000:lle johtava polku, siis lähinnä se pätkä Tremanskärin pään ja kaksitonnisen välillä jota pystyi vielä poluksi sanomaan, on pian pelkkä muisto vain.  Henkilöautolla ajettavakelpoinen soratie on sinne tekeillä.  Ei olisi kyllä ollut mitenkään tarpeellinen toimi tuo "kunnostaminen".  No, onpahan sitten vähän lisää "parisuhdelenkkikelpoista" maastopyöräilyreittiä lähistöllä.



Nyt on tuokin pätkä sitten hiekkatietä. Ihmettelen vaan, että mistä moinen tarve kyseiselle "kunnostamiselle"? Siinä menee hiekkateitä kuitenkin lähistöllä joka suuntaan. Itse käytin tuota usein vaihtoehtoisena reittinä esim. Reitti2000 ajaessa jos halusi korvata edes pienen osan hiekkatietä jokseenkin polkua muistuttavalla osuudella.

----------


## elasto

Onko Shimaanilla tai kenelläkään muulla mitään tietoa, että mitä tuossa Silvolan tekojärven vieressä kassipuron kohdilla oikeen tehdään, kun siitä on jonkun verran metsää kaadettu ja polkujakin myllätty jollain metsäkoneella? En ainakaan Vantaan kaupungin sivuilta löytänyt mitään mainintaa tuosta.

----------


## Lare

Mä näin Silvolan kupeessa yhden kyltin. Siinä mainittiin harvennukset, samassa oli kartta "hoidettavasta" alueesta.

----------


## Shimaani

Puistometsän hoitoa siinä takapihalla tehdään, ei ainakaan vielä ole asutusta tulossa.  Lisätietoa antaa sanna.ervasti [ät] vantaa.fi, vastasi ainakin miulle alle tunnissa.  Ensin oli kaksi metsuria raivaussahan ja ketsjusahan kanssa kaatamassa pikkutikkuja pari viikkoa ja eilen kannettiin paikalle Ponssen kalustoa laittamaan isompaa tavaraa pinoon.

----------


## elasto

> Puistometsän hoitoa siinä takapihalla tehdään, ei ainakaan vielä ole asutusta tulossa.  Lisätietoa antaa sanna.ervasti [ät] vantaa.fi, vastasi ainakin miulle alle tunnissa.  Ensin oli kaksi metsuria raivaussahan ja ketsjusahan kanssa kaatamassa pikkutikkuja pari viikkoa ja eilen kannettiin paikalle Ponssen kalustoa laittamaan isompaa tavaraa pinoon.



Okei. Kattelin vaan kun siellä oli jotain maalauksia ollut puissakin pitkään sellaiselle 3m leveälle väylälle, että ei kai sinne vaan vedetä polun päälle jotain pururataa/hiihtolatua.

----------


## marco1

Joo, hoidettava alue on melko laaja mutta ehkäpä tuhot poluille rajoittuu vaan satunnaisiin hakkuujätteisiin jotka voi nostella pois. 

Tänään oli kyllä paljon pyöräilijöitä liikkeellä mutta vois antaa vähän palautetta niille jotka ”ajoi kuin viimeistä kesäpäivää”. Ei minua haittaa reipasta vauhtia vastaantulevat fillaristit haittaa mutta on siellä metsässä sellaisiakin kulkijoita joita olisi asiallista väistää.

----------


## elasto

Mulla on taipumusta toisinaan lievään masokismiin ja oon ajanu tuolla välillä teemalla "oksennan verta ja itken", mutta oon kuitenkin yrittäny aina ottaa myös muut poluilla liikkujat huomioon. Oon itsekin joskus törmännyt sellaisiin fillaristeihin, jotka ajaa täysin muista välittämättä. Tuollahan oli tänään jotkut klubin vauhtiajotkin, toivottavasti eivät olleet klubilaisia.

----------


## zipo

Stravapätkää kellottava tai hulluna kaahaileva tai täysii enduroiva tai sykemittari sukkisXC tai  räedistelevä e-biker  tai muuten vain kusipäisesti käyttäytyvä fillaroitsija on  muiden maastossa liikuvien mielestä vain ja ainoastaan MAAStOPYÖRÄILIJÄ.Tuskin ne erottelee klubilaisia tai ketään muutakaan jonkun ulkoisen seikan perusteella kun en itsekään pysty sellaiseen, vrt:  suhtauminen Asshole koirankusettaja/hiihtoniilot/nimbyt/hevoset jne polkujen ja metsien "omistajiin".
Edit;Unohtu mainita skutsin roskaajat,prkl.Ehkä ihmiset ovat tiettyyn vuorokauden aikaan hyvän sään salliessa laajemmin ulkoilemassa ja reviirien alati pienentyessä tilanteita kohtaamiset harrastajaryhmien välillä lisääntyy.
Hah jospas oli konttikielinen ajatelma.Kohta vois postailla muihinkin topiikkeihin ylivertaisia/mielisiä IMO viestejä.(tyyliin mä tiedän kaiken)

Täällä pohjoisessa kun merkataan selkeästi 3 m väylä skutsiin niin polku on 95% varmuudella sorastettu vuoden parin sisään.Joskus hyvällä tsägällä  merkattu väylä jää rankojen roudaus reitiksi valitettavasti näin käy vain aniharvoin.
Tänä kesänä olen pohjois kepun huudeilla ajellu about 10 :krtaa.Eipä ollut muuta liikennettä kesä/heinäkuulla ainakaan arkisin heti puolenpäivän jälkeen.
Sai rullailla itekseen eikä tarvinnut moikata ketään ei edes munkkiksella.
Hyviä ajokelejä kaikille ja jos joskus huvittaa ajella landella niin kyl mä voin järkättä reduajon tai pappakruisailun  KER/TUU/SiP/VAN/JÄR huudeilla.

----------


## marco1

Kai sitä jokainen välillä ajelee ”täysii” mutta pelisilmää voi käyttää että missä. 
En tunnistanut mitä porukoita oli liikkeellä.

----------


## Shimaani

> Okei. Kattelin vaan kun siellä oli jotain maalauksia ollut puissakin pitkään sellaiselle 3m leveälle väylälle, että ei kai sinne vaan vedetä polun päälle jotain pururataa/hiihtolatua.



 Sähkölinjan alle meinaavat vetää latupohjan, nyt se näkyy niitettynä (=krattorilla rouhittuna) urana. Ja tietty hevosten ja koirankusettajien käytössä olevan polun päälle.... Se nyt työn alla oleva (puistometsänhoito)alue paalutettiin ja merkattiin maalitäplillä jo maaliskuulla. Merkkausviiva menee polkujen yli parissa kohtaa, saattaa vauhilla kiitävää hämätä mut hissuksiin tallustava hahmottaa mistä kyse.  :Hymy:   Kylän kauriit on vähän ihmeissään siitä Ponssen härvelistä

----------


## Jii8

Prkl, pitäisi jossain vaiheessa kyllä suorittaa vastaisku polkujen soraamiselle, kävisi öisin aina keräämässä sorat pois sitä mukaa kun sitä levitetään.

Lähetetty minun ALE-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kmw

Piantsi pääsi tiensä päähän, kaulaputki ratkesi. Doh, sillä oli hyvää elämää ~35v. Surutyö oli raknkkaa, mutta helpotti kun tilalle laitoin Steamrollerin. Vähän olen ehtinyt kruisailemaan ja oha se aevan ehana. Olen rakastunut.

----------


## Shimaani

Ooooooo, mahtihieano räikeänmusta höylyjylä! *peukimio*

----------


## järtsy

> Mulla on taipumusta toisinaan lievään masokismiin ja oon ajanu tuolla välillä teemalla "oksennan verta ja itken", mutta oon kuitenkin yrittäny aina ottaa myös muut poluilla liikkujat huomioon. Oon itsekin joskus törmännyt sellaisiin fillaristeihin, jotka ajaa täysin muista välittämättä. Tuollahan oli tänään jotkut klubin vauhtiajotkin, toivottavasti eivät olleet klubilaisia.



Jep, olin itsekkin tuossa klubin lenkillä Ylästöön saakka eikä kyllä ollut "tilanteita" kenenkään kanssa. Vauhti oli tasaisen rivakkaa alusta saakka eikä mitään Strava pätkien metsästystä, itse niitä välillä kyllä harrastan niinkuin elastokin :Hymy:  Silloin vaan pitää olla erityisen tarkkana että pystyy ottamaan vauhdin pois tarvittaessa, ja on se zipokin tullut joskus vastaan melko haipakkaa linjojen alla :Vink:  ilman että siitä mitään ongelmaa olisi ollut.

Peace&love kaikille!

----------


## kmw

On se hyvä et mullei ole kiirus minnekään niin tartte kaahailla  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Ei kellään satu olemaan jäänyt arkistoon Hayesin 180mm pm-pm adapteria etujarrulle?

Tuli ostettua Lundbergilta uudet Hayesin jarrut eikä niille ollut vielä tullut adaptereita.. Ja edellinen Shimanon adapteri ei ole siellä päinkään.

Saksassa on hyllyssä, mutta sittem siirtyis jarrun asennus ensi viikkoon

----------


## marco1

Maguran versio saattais olla hyllyssä mutta se taitaa olla aika lähellä Shimanon versiota. Huomenna ehtii vilkaista.

----------


## mtok77

Illalla googlailin asiaa ja selvisi, että samat adapterit käy Dominioniin kuin vanhoihin Hayesin jarruihin.

Lundbergilla penkoivat hyllyjä ja sieltähän löytyikin oikea adapteri. Eli pääsen viikonloppuna testaamaan jarruja.

----------


## kmw

Uppeluksiin ja unohduksiin tipahtanut tämä ketju. Setämäisen hyvää joulua toivotan silti kaikille.

----------


## elasto

> Uppeluksiin ja unohduksiin tipahtanut tämä ketju. Setämäisen hyvää joulua toivotan silti kaikille.



Kiitos ja mukavaa joulua myös minunkin puolesta kaikille.

----------


## marco1

Kiitos ketjun pudotuksesta?!

Hyvää joulua kaikille!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tästä topikista on useampi aktiivinen harrastaja, kuten Shimaani, H.C Andersen, mutanaama ja PaH, jättäytyneet pois ja se kyllä näkyy.  Vähän ikävää, em kaverit oli/on kovia pyörämiehiä.

Olin eilen vähän ajelemassa Petikon ja Keimolan poluilla ja näytti siltä että paikallisilla hevosilla oli ollut hyvät appeet jouluna. Aika valtaisia kasoja oli poluilla ja jonkun polleparan pakki oli ilmeisesti ollut sekaisin ja melkoisia "truuttauksia" oli lennellyt.  Eipä noi suuremmin haitanneet, pystyi aika hyvin kiertämään.

Ja hyvää uutta vuotta kaikille! Sedille erityisesti!

----------


## JiiPee

Hyvää uutta vuotta sekä menestystä tulevalle vuodelle kaikille jotka tunnistaa  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Jep  kohta on 2019 ja mä saan jättää  vihdoin ton 50 etuliitteen veks omasta kangasmerkistä
@ JiiPee .Hallainvuori ylämäki könyämistä (tiedetty mitään yläpelleistä tms sweetspoteista)
Itähelsingin  talvikausi oli  muutenkin aktiviteetejä täynnä 2008/9 .Ellsworhit oli hottista ja Nicolait teki tuloaan...

----------


## JiiPee

> Jep  kohta on 2019 ja mä saan jättää  vihdoin ton 50 etuliitteen veks omasta kangasmerkistä
> @ JiiPee



Congrats  :Hymy:  ja kepeää jalkaa sulle!!

----------


## JackOja

> Hyvää uutta vuotta sekä menestystä tulevalle vuodelle kaikille jotka tunnistaa



Tuota vasemmanpuolimmaista en tunne, puuttuuko siltä parta tai jotain?

----------


## marco1

Keveitä jalkoja ja leveitä kumeja vuodelle 2019!

----------


## JiiPee

> Keveitä jalkoja ja leveitä kumeja vuodelle 2019!





Kiitos samoin sulle!

----------


## Shimaani

Huppista,
tuostakin korvakkeenvaihdosta on jo 10 vuotta.  :Hymy: 
Pääsisköhän tänä vuonna jollain kitkuttimella mettään?  



> Mennääkö ihan porukalla ja vanhalla  setämeiningillä?



 No ei vanha pieru enää uusia metkuja keksi,  vanhaa kunnon setämeininkiä kaipailee tää. Ilman niitä kalustorikkoja  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE
Pääsisköhän tänä vuonna jollain kitkuttimella mettään?[/QUOTE]
Mennääkö ihan porukalla ja vanhalla setämeiningillä?

----------


## petjala

Tuntuu kyllä lenkkihuutelu levinneen mahottoman hajalleen bittiavaruuteen. Hyviä lenkkejä itsekin kokenut tän topikin kautta.

Lystiä mahtuu kyllä vielä metsään tänäkin vuonna.

----------


## marco1

> Kiitos samoin sulle!



Kiitos fotosta, eipä noita omia ajokuvia ole montaa tarttunut. Varsinkaan sellaista missä näyttäisi olevan hauskaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Ystävänpäivää tännekin. Ajaakos joku vielä pyörällä? Mulla 2019 ajotunnit n.4. Eilen hankikannolla vähän fiilistelyä ja olihan se mukavaa. Ehkä se tästä vielä kunhan kelit mulle sopivimmiksi asettuvat. Nääsnääsku kylmänsietokykyni on romahtanut, ..ttu. Ei tule vanhuus yksin vaan kivun, säryn ja vaivojen kaa.

----------


## marco1

Mistä tunnet sä ystävän... en oo ajanut metriäkään pyörällä tänä vuonna, vain harvakseltaan wattipyörää ja suksea. 
Enkä ajakaan ihan heti, ei ole nastarenkaita nyksään/keulaa retroon ja viime talvena paleltuneet näpit ei tykkää kylmästä vieläkään.

----------


## elasto

Mä oon ajanu melkeen joka päivä, mutta mulla ei olekaan ystäviä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Oli aika mahtavat hankikelit eilen, kun kävin Keimola-Petikko suunnilla ajelemassa. Aukeilla, johon vesisade ja aurinko on hyvin päässyt, kantoi hanki mukavasti vaikkei olekaan mitään 2XL-kaliiperin kumeja.  Polut tuolla on monin paikoin aika huonossa kunnossa. Isoja reikiä täynnä ja aika kynnöspeltomaisia.  Eipä silti, kohtahan alkaa jo lumet sulaakin.

----------


## elasto

Silvola-Ylästö akselilla myös ollut mahtava hankikanto viimepäivinä. Tullut ajeltua pitkin peltoja työmatkaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmmmjaaha.
Sen viime kesänä Ülästössä suoritetun puistometsänhoitotoimenpidealueen ympärille on ilmestynyt luonnonsuojelualueen merkkipaaluja odottamaan kiinnijunttaamista. No, ainakin siellä on ihan ketusti lahopuuta hangen alla...

----------


## marco1

Tolpat on ollut tarjouksessa, niitä on ilmestynyt Petikkoonkin jonkin verran.

----------


## elasto

https://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/p...jelualueet.pdf

https://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/p...dotteeseen.pdf

----------


## Shimaani

Ja tuosta sit saa kaikki luonnnonsuojelualueet näkyviin kun valitsee täpät Luonto ja ympäristö ja arvokkaat luontokohteet.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Mitäs tämä nyt sitten niinkuin käytännössä tarkoittaa pyöräillessä... katsoa saa mutta ei koskea?
Täällä kerrotaan että kiellettyä on: 
Rajoituksiin on kirjattu, että luonnonsuojelualueella on kielletty:• rakennuksien, rakennelmien, teiden ja polkujen rakentaminen• maa-aineksien ja kalliokivennäisten ottaminen ja maa- ja kallioperän vahingoittaminen ja muuttaminen• ojittaminen, vesien perkaaminen, patoaminen ja muut vesirakennushankkeet• sienien, puiden, pensaiden tai muiden kasvien tai niiden osien ottaminen tai vahingoittami-nen lukuun ottamatta marjoja ja hyötysieniä• luonnonvaraisten selkärankaisten eläinten pyydystäminen, tappaminen tai hätyyttäminen tai niiden pesien hävittäminen sekä selkärangattomien eläinten pyydystäminen tai kerääminen• tulenteko, telttailu ja muu leiriytyminen• muut toimet, jotka vaikuttavat epäedullisesti alueen luonto-oloihin, maisemaan tai eliölajien säilymiseen• liikkuminen polkujen ulkopuolella lintujen pesimäaikaan (1.4.–15.7.) •  moottoriajoneuvolla  liikkuminen•  maastopyöräily• koirien irti pitäminen

----------


## Lare

Tuossa ylläolevan linkin tekstissä on virhe. Ainakin Mustavuoren ja Flatbergin suojelualueilla saa ajaa pyörällä. Ls alue ei automaattisesti tarkoita pyöräilykieltoa. Kaikille ls alueille laaditaan omat säännöt.

----------


## Kanuuna

On ollut aiemminkin foorumilla, mutta tässä uudestaan. 

https://julkaisut.metsa.fi/assets/pd...sarja/b203.pdf

Sivu 76. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marco1

^Ei oo vieläkään tarpeeksi selkeät nuo ohjeet  :Hymy: 

Mutta asiaan. Katoavat metsät(TM) otsikon alle ainakin jonkinlainen osa Diilerin länsipuolen metsää, sinne tulee joku viljavarasto/siilo kyltin mukaan. Muuten ei ole iso murhe mutta taitaa syödä kylän lasten suosiman pulkkamäen. Tai ainakin osan siitä.

Ja Puolen hehtaarin metsä(TM) on vielä paikoin luminen/jäinen, viikon päästä varmaan kivempi.

----------


## Marsusram

Näyttää vievän sen ylätasanteen, mistä polku menee.
https://kartta.vantaa.fi/?setlanguag...017&o=100%2C50
Toisaalta on karttaan merkitty tontin 123b reunaan uusi polkulinjaus.

----------


## marco1

Kaavan mukaan polulle pääsy voikin hankaloitua. Siellä on nyt kaivuri töissä alueella joka on tuossa kaavoitetun alueen loivassa kulmassa.

----------


## Marsusram

^Ei taida hankaloitua, mutta tylsistyy kun siihen on tekeillä tienpohja. Sen aiemmin auki hakatun avokalliotasanteen kaivuri on tasaamassa viljavarastoa varten. Tontti 123b on vielä korkkamatta.


Ei muuten tainnut Mustikkasuovuoren Tulkintien puoleinen lumenkaatopaikka olla tänä talvena siinä käytössä..

----------


## marco1

> Ei muuten tainnut Mustikkasuovuoren Tulkintien puoleinen lumenkaatopaikka olla tänä talvena siinä käytössä..



Ei,  siitä oli V-sanomissa juttua että pitää nimenomaan käyttää sitä Y-tien puolella olevaa jostain syystä.  :silmienpyörityshymiö:

----------


## kmw

Gyl tää ketju on uppeluksiin vajonnut niin pientä nostoa.

Mun maantiepyöräni. Tankin ex, n.30v. vanha (tai nuori) Rossin aka Rusina. 2x7 voimansiirto on ihana ja orkkis Exage-vaihteet naksuilla toimii loistavasti. Tangon, jarrut, kartat ja satulan vaihdoin ja takakieakko Eppu rakensi uudelleen kun edell. kehä oli saanut hittiä. Nyt kohti auringonlaskua ja vielä vähän pidemmällekin  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Minun maantiepyörä pitää tallin seinää pystyssä, just-nyt-ei-pääse-kuvaan.   

Fiskarissa tapasin alkuperäisjäsen PMT:n ja sissikauppiaan. Hyvät messut, sain ostettua sukat ja linnunpöntön.

----------


## JackOja

> Gyl tää ketju on uppeluksiin vajonnut niin pientä nostoa.



Jokunen hetki sitten tein bisnestä IRL fillaroinasta ykkösmarkon kanssa ja ihmettelin hälle samaa. Että missä ootte, wazapeissa ja meseissä ja muissa nuorisohullutuksissa kenties?

----------


## kmw

^ ollaan hairahdettu oikeaan elämään?

----------


## kmw

Kuhan tästä vielä kesenee niin järkkääma ouldskuul setälenkin YlästöKepussa, ugh.

----------


## marco1

^^^ goddäämn, ei ne mitään roinaa ollut vaan klassikkokomponentteja huokeaan hintaan.
^Sitten kun vähän lämpenee, nyt niin kylmä ettei kestä pysähtyä speksaustaukoihin. Traanikerroksesta huolimatta.

----------


## Shimaani

> .....  missä ootte, wazapeissa ja meseissä ja muissa nuorisohullutuksissa kenties?



 Muista en tiiä mutta tää ihan *piiip* varmasti ei. Hidasta toipuilua työmatkutellen ja nyt niitä talviuniltaan heränneitä varoen.  :Hymy: 
kmw:n rusina on hieano!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Eilen oli minulle 1. setälenkki kolmen ukon voimin varmaan pariin vuoteen Mutiksen vetämänä. Olisko ollut vuoden kolmas tai neljäs sulan maan maastolenkki minulle.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Missäpäin ajelitte?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Syväojalla.

----------


## marco1

Täytyy piipahtaa joskus DeepDitch bikeparkissa, aboriginaalioppaan kesäaikataulut näyttää olevan duunariystävälliset. 

Eilen testattu Nuuksio Bike Park, pari leppoisaa ränniä ja yksi välimalli ja pari kivisempää. Kyllä siellä puoli päivää kurvailee kun hissinkäytön arvoituskin jotenkuten selvisi.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Syväojalla on pienellä pläntillä nousua ja laskua sekä juuria aika mojovasti.

----------


## Shimaani

Hmmjaaha.
Se olis nysse aikataulukossa se kuukauden nostony.

----------


## marco1

Nousee kuin Kalevin kone.

----------


## marco1

Tai olisihan minulla ollut pyöräilyaiheinen kuva Poronpolulta tältä päivältä:

----------


## kmw



----------


## Shimaani

Pohjois-Karjalaanko veli kmw on joutunna?

----------


## kmw

Eiku vähän etäämmälle. Tien päässä häämöttää Kajjjaani.

----------


## Shimaani

Looking good, really good.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Keventäminen kannattaa aina, varsinkin vajaa 10km autolta...
Reilu viikko sitten taidettiin eräässä keskustelussa todeta että ihmeen kestäviä nuo Timen polkimet.  :Sarkastinen: 

(Reippaassa alamäessä kolautin piilossa olleeseen kiveen niin eipä siinä olisi juuri mikään muukaan kestänyt)

----------


## kmw

Paha karma

----------


## kmw

Jaahas ja hyvää itsenäisyyspäivää setälaumalle.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Hyvää ja rauhallista Joulua niin tutuille kuin tuntemattomillekin setämiehille!  

Ja mukavia ajeluita joulun pyhinä.

----------


## kmw

Joulua niih kaikille.

----------


## vema60

Täältäkin hyvää Joulua kaikille

----------


## Shimaani

Nyt voikin jo toivottaa Hyvää Alkanutta Vuosikymmentä kaikille Setämiehille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ja nyt sitten on selvitty aprillipäivästä ilman jekutuksen kohteeksi jouduntaa  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Minulla olisi yksi: ”Uudelleen aloitettu Tulkintien työmaa ei sotkenut lisää polkuja”. Aprillia!

----------


## marco1

Se on sitten avarampi maisema kylän laidalla.

----------


## slow

Ei taida olla kauaa...

Näkyy Vantaan kaavassa aluekoodilla TT, Tilaa vaativan tuotanto- ja varastotoiminnan alue. Jipii.

https://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/p...a_6.4.2020.pdf

----------


## marco1

En vielä ehtinyt katsoa kaavaa, kai se kalliokin siitä katoaa. 

Huvitti kun tänään oli se Hesarin juttu jossa kiipeilijät oli raapineet kalliot Pihlajistossa ja kommenteissa vielä joku valitti maastopyöräilijöiden pilaamista poluista.

----------


## Shimaani

Johan siitä vierestä on rouhittu kalliota  ja polkuja ihan kutusti.
Meinaa tulla ihan uitun iso kaasun tankkausalue.... Tai SLO (ihan) vähän laajentaa varastoaluettaan.  Tää on vissiin niitä Kaljaluudan (nimi muutettu) jälkeensä jättämiä pommeja kun se kettuuntui kotiseutuyhdistyksen kyselyihin joihin se ei uskaltanu tulla paikalle vastaamaan.
'Kuvitteletteko te että kehä kolmosen sisäpuolelle jää rakentamatonta metsää'  *vapaavalintainen naamio tähän*

----------


## marco1

Luurilla haastavaa mutta Tuupakka 9 -kaavasta näkyy että siitä tulis vielä pikaraitiotiekin

----------


## Shimaani

no mutta.
Sit me päästään haukkujen hakutreeniin ratikalla :-D
Metroa sinne ei tuu koska pk-seudun juomavesitunneli....

----------


## petjala

Kyl sen metron voi vetää yli tai ali, risteää niitä muitakin kivensyöjien käytäviä 

Lähetetty minun H8324 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shimaani

Se olis taas se neljännesvuosittainen tunkkaus takasin etusivulle:

----------


## marco1

Pikkusen etukenossa nostajatar mutta eiköhän tuo raa’alla voimalla nouse. 

Itse olin tänään foorumittomien pyöräilijöiden kanssa jossa Rajamäen seudulla ajamassa. Joukkio sentään tukevasti setäkategoriassa, olin porukan juniori  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Nosto uuden ajokauden kunniaksi vaikka ei se edellinenkään kausi ehkä loppunutkaan. Tiivistelmä:
- Kylän katoavat ja kadonneet polut: Tuupakantien kallion louhinta vielä kesken, Tolkinkylän lyhyt metsäpätkä täytetty taloilla ja Silvolan kupeeseen tulossa taloja (käsittääkseni ei joenrantaan asti vaan sinne enemmän Rantaniityntien suuntaan)
- Muut polut: linja märkä jotain kapeaa pitkosta puuhailtu, lentokentän kierroksella pohjois- ja itäpäässä vielä vähän ajettavaa
- Melkein kaikki sedät on Whatsapissa, osa on Signalissa
- Kesän päätapahtuma: Munkkikoskelle kahville joskus?

----------


## marco1

> ^Ei taida hankaloitua, mutta tylsistyy kun siihen on tekeillä tienpohja. Sen aiemmin auki hakatun avokalliotasanteen kaivuri on tasaamassa viljavarastoa varten. Tontti 123b on vielä korkkamatta.
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/1VO...kQntlaNS=w2400
> 
> Ei muuten tainnut Mustikkasuovuoren Tulkintien puoleinen lumenkaatopaikka olla tänä talvena siinä käytössä..



Hmmm, eikä ole jatkossakaan koska siihen pykästiin pari hallia. Tai sitten lumet säilötään halliin.

----------


## PaH

Polut menee kulmilta. Shit. Uutta toki tulee- mut kun alueet rajoittuu, niin vähemmän ja ahtaampaa, pliisumpaa. Ehka pysyvä lajinvaihto on the ratkaisu? Takametsät ei oo enää entisensä, ei kinosta.

Olis tarjolla joutavana yksi Turner RFX L-kokoinen runko tai valituilla palikoilla ihan ajokelpoiseen härveliin asti, samoin kun Ventana Wolfram M-koko samalla lailla, jos tiedätte kiinnostusta niin pyytäkää 
oleen suoraan yhteyksissä - SMS/email/WA. Kumpikin mintissä kunnossa ja ovatten semmoisia joita ei tällä mantereella montaa ole.

----------


## marco1

^Takapiha trails kiinnostaa itselläkin valitettavasti lähinnä säätölenkkien muodossa. Kesämökkiprojekti ei ole edennyt mutta siellä suunnalla tullut oltua vajaa 9 viikkoa vuoden sisään suksilla ja pyörällä.

Kiinnostavia laitteita mutta taas kiinnostaa eniten ne seuraajat vai vaihtuiko jo lajit suppilautaan ja sähköskootteriin...  :Hymy:  Jos vielä on Vihreään pöörään sopiva takapumppu niin sellainen vois kiinnostaa, ei toi pääasiallinen kuski niistä mitään ymmärrä mutta silloin minä tällöin lainailen ja huomaan että parempiakin on ollut.

----------


## Shimaani

Mikä *piip* on Signal?  Meidän koiraporukan kommunikaattio toimii nykyään jollain Wassupilla, piti yhden spektaakkelin taatta menä hankkimaan semmonen tyhmä älyluuri...

----------


## marco1

> Mikä *piip* on Signal?  Meidän koiraporukan kommunikaattio toimii nykyään jollain Wassupilla, piti yhden spektaakkelin taatta menä hankkimaan semmonen tyhmä älyluuri...



Se on se wassuppi joka ei vakoile ihan niin paljon.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä mulle sopii sitten kun on kuivaa tärskyt ja ajot Munkkikoskella. Pitää vissiin jokaisen laittaa neilikka kypärään, jotta tunnistaa. Siitä on useampi vuosi kun on viimeksi vanhalla setä-joukolla ajettu.

----------


## Shimaani

Maaarkoo!
Jos juniorille ei oo vielä löytynyt ökylimäätttöriä niin tuossa olis vankka ehkä.
Yritän olla ostamatta tuota ihtelleni...

----------


## marco1

Sillä on jo kaksi 
Mooerin SD30 on nyt huollossa niin käytössä vähän köppäsempi pikku-Fender ja vielä semmoinen plugi-vahvistin - kuulokkeille. Kevätjuhlassa pitäs kuulemma esiintyä.

----------


## Situm

Juma, täällä on enemmän elämää kuin aikoihin

----------


## Shimaani

Satunnaista talviunesta heräilyilyä.....    :Hymy:   Mä yritän olla ostamatta sitä pikkumarsua ton L5 klassikon kamuksi.
Häätyy välillä käydä kuikuilemasa onko väki vielä hengissä.
Asiasta kuikkaruukkuun, toi Jukrainan veto on huikee.

----------


## Shimaani

No sit tosta juuniorille härveli. Itelle hain sen 10w ja huuuh. Huimat äänet.

----------


## marco1

> No sit tosta juuniorille härveli. Itelle hain sen 10w ja huuuh. Huimat äänet.



Jaa, se ei ollutkaan räjäytystyömaa joka taloa täristi...  Tämmöinen on siis jo hankittuna mutta varaosien saanti kuulemma kestää. Tuossa nyt on ehkä pikkaisen paljon ATK:ta vahvariksi mutta kyllä siitä ihan kelvollista ääntä lähtee (en kyllä ymmärrä näistä mitään mutta väliäkö sillä).

On muuten fillarinosat todella tiukassa... maantievatkaimen oikuttelevat STI-kahvat sentään tokeni taas WD40-korjaussarjalla, 9v osia ei oikein olekaan tarjolla kuin Sorana.

----------


## Shimaani

Täällä asuu joku hamsteri jolla on huikeesti nine-speed varapalikoi Sihimanoon. Sitku joskus pääsisi (pandeemia-aikaan on into laantunna) ajamaan osia loppuun olis mitä vaihtaa tilalle.  Illemmalla erovirsut!

----------


## Shimaani

Käytiin tuontikoiran(tm) kaa linjojen alla tepsuttelemassa ja voihan viitu. Sen kaasuaseman eteläpuolelta poisviedyn kallion tilalla on tasainen ja tyhjä hiekkakentta jonka itäpuolelle on tehty täyttöpenger joka on yhtä korkealla kuin se kallio oli itäreunastaan.  Nyt ei ihan ümmärrä Kaljaluudan ajatuksia...

----------


## Situm

Siitä eilen hyrräilin ohitte ja ihmettelin tätä vantaan kaavotustouhua.

----------


## Shimaani

Kamalintahan tässä on se, että siinä Katoavan Metsän(tm) länsilaidassa on se kaavoitettu lumenkaatopaikka jonka tekemistä ei oo vielä ees aloitettu. Mullon hämärä muistikuva että se hanke julkaistiin jotenkin väärin. Pitääkin penkoa, voi olla että käy niinku Tuusulassa.....

----------


## marco1

Eikös ne hallit siinä Lumijälki-tien molemmin puolin ole nyt siinä aikaisemmin kaavoitetun lumenkaatopaikan kohdalla? Tien nimihän ei paljasta mitään…
Edit: eikuntässähän se onkin: https://www.vantaa.fi/instancedata/p...9_selostus.pdf mutta onko nuo hallit kaavan mukaisessa paikassa vai vähän taaempana?


Ja pellon keskellä olevaa läjitysaluetta ei kaupungin (yksittäisen) edustajan mukaan käytetä lumenkaatopaikkana mutta käytännössä käytetään silti. 

Pienen ihmisen ratkaistavissa oleva ongelma oliI kuitenkin tuon LondonBridgen korjaus mutta en oo saanut aikaiseksi hakea puutavaraa.

----------


## Situm

Mä voisin pukkivuorentielle pudottaa muutaman pätkän painekyllästettyä ja yhden puoltoistametrisen sillan

----------


## marco1

Mulla on saha, pora ja pinnoitettuja terassiruuveja. Ja tietenkin kolme peukaloa mutta eiköhän noilla saa korjauksen tehtyä. 

Jos tuo meidän terassiremppa alkaa ens kesänä niin voidaan tehdä vanhasta tavarasta pitkokset Tuupakasta Pakkalaan.

----------


## Situm

Käyn varmaan tiistaina

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mulle on käynyt kuten tälle säikeelle, kerran olen metsässä ajanut koko vuonna. Ajattelin jo laittaa Läskin lihoiksi, mutta en enkä sittenkään vielä. 
Karikin on näemmä "palanut".

----------


## Situm

Joo, vähän nurinkurisesti, mutta kumminkin. Ei täällä meno ole juuri parantunut, mutta pari kertaa ollut ihan asiallista tarinaa.

----------


## marco1

Tärkeitä periaatteellisia keskusteluja kaikki täällä.

Niinkuin esimerkiksi se että pitäiskö polulla sillassa olla yhtenäinen kansi vaiko terassimallinen rako joka laudan välillä?

----------


## Situm

Ehdottomasti, eihän se muuten ole silta.

----------


## Shimaani

No ei prkl.
Se lumenkippauspiste on tulossa niiten hallien länsipuolelle ja taas lähtee mettää ja kalliota. Sen taatta kun se kutun kuvio on julkaistu väärin siinä olis peruste kaavan riitauttamiselle... tuosta oli kotiseutuyhistyksessä melko räväkkä keskustelu kun asia tuli esiin. Mut siltatalkoissa mukana pora tanassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Situm

Hyvää Uutta Vuotta 50/60 väelle. Paljon on porukkaa vuosien varrella vaihtunut, mutta paljon on vielä mukana. Ja kiitollinen saa olla tälle porukalle, jotka alkuaikoina jaksoi tsempata rapakuntoista sohvaperunaa. Jos ei muuten, niin ainakin ostamaan parempia (kalliimpia) fillareita. Totuushan on, ettei ei ole paskoja pyöräilijöitä, on vain huonoja fillareita.

----------


## marco1

Entistä parempaa vuotta 2022!

Aloitin itse vuoden talon lievän vesivahingon korjaamisella ja koronatestikuskina joten ehkä suunta on kohti parempaa.

----------


## kmw

Terveisiä sedille Sotkamosta

----------


## marco1

^Tälläiset kuvat luokitellaan häirinnäksi kun olen nyt töissä.
No pääsin sentään loman ekalla puoliskolla ajamaan Roi, Levi, Ylläs ja Hetta-Pallas -alueilla. Ei sankaritekoja mutta aivan ihanaa ajettavaa.


Kesäterveisin.

----------


## stenu

> Terveisiä sedille Sotkamosta



Jarrutitko..?

----------


## kmw

Jarrupalat kuluivat gyl. Paikoin oli hyyyvin pehmeää puuterihiekkaa niin 43mm GK ei ollut se paras rinkula tuonne. Vuokraamon kaikki sähköpyörät varattu niin piti luomuilla eikä tod. menny kaikki töppyrät ajamalla.

----------


## lego

Sama Pöllyvaaran mäki ajettiin tänään puolenpäivän aikaan, Suunnon mukaan nopeutta oli 41.7km/h ja painoin jarrua

----------


## marco1

No ehkä sitten minäkin.

----------


## Situm

Lomarajoitteisena tyydyn ajamaa täällä ethelässä

----------


## marco1

Haluisko joku hakea kesälukemista? Yhteishinta 0€ tai yksittäin 0€/kpl.

----------


## kmw

Pantani-kirja mulle, plz. Voin noutaa ensi vkolla.

----------


## marco1

> Pantani-kirja mulle, plz. Voin noutaa ensi vkolla.



Tsek. Hyllyssä on myös Matt Rendellin kirja Pantanista mutta se on vaan lainattavissa.

----------


## marco1

Onnittelut radioäänelle kilpailun voitosta!

----------


## Shimaani

Mtn en tunnusta vaikka kädestä löytyis.....

----------


## kmw

Kävin samassa mäessä lainapyörällä. En jarruttanut

----------


## kmw

Noil hoodeilla sähkö on aikas påp. Pidin ihan *piip* hauskaa ja täydellä teholla jyrkkiä töppyröita -> virta loppui 3ssa tunnissa. Pari km ajelin luomusti hakemaan uutta akkua ja pthyi, olipa tympeää se.

----------


## kmw

Sedille oikein hyvää itsenäisyyspäivää

----------


## marco1

Hyvää itsenäisyyspäivää!

Onko muuten merkki jostain ruhon rajamerkin saavuttamisesta se että tuossa linjan kallioilla sähkölinjan alla ei pysty enää olemaan jatkuvien pienten sähköiskujen vuoksi? 
Kalkkeutuminen, pissaa päässä vai mikä?

----------


## dirtyrider

> Hyvää itsenäisyyspäivää!
> 
> Onko muuten merkki jostain ruhon rajamerkin saavuttamisesta se että tuossa linjan kallioilla sähkölinjan alla ei pysty enää olemaan jatkuvien pienten sähköiskujen vuoksi? 
> Kalkkeutuminen, pissaa päässä vai mikä?



Oireiden perusteella kuulostaa, että nesteytys on ollut kunnossa. Eihän se kuiva heinäkään johda sähköä. Itse huomasin tuon jokunen vuosi sitten kun alkoi kihelmöimään sormia Pakkalan päässä kalliota. Ei ole vieläkään saanut hankittua kuitutankoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------

